# Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #5



## Sherry E

_*Disneyland Resort's 2015 Holiday Season Dates Are:*_​

*November 13, 2015 -- January 6, 2016 





The official announcement of 2015 season dates from the Disney Parks Blog: 

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 13 through January 6, 2016" -- posted on September 3rd, 2015 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort​​*







*WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME to the 
Disneyland Resort at Christmas Time/Holiday Season 
Information & Photo Superthread - Part 5!!!*



Please also see the previous (very popular and active) Superthreads -  Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #4, Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #3, Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #2 and Disney at Christmas - for lots of fantastic photos and information on the "most wonderful time of the year"!




*About the Superthread*

I began the first Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread in 2010, in response to the demand for details, photos and discussion about Disneyland Resort’s popular holiday festivities.  My goal was to gather as much information about the season in one place as possible, making the Superthread a sort of “one-stop shop” for planners.  I am proud to say that it has been a valuable tool in helping a lot of our DISboards members map out their trips ever since – largely due to our helpful, knowledgeable contributors and participants.  

This Superthread is intended and designed to be informative, interactive and fun!  As you can see, the 11 posts that follow on this page are dedicated to providing you with everything you need to know about the holidays at Disneyland Resort (and at select nearby locations in Southern California).  In those posts I have included links to blogs, press releases, podcasts, videos, trip reports and other materials covering assorted holiday season-related subjects, and I hope you will find them useful as you plan your visit.   I have also used my own personal photos as thumbnails of the subjects in some of the posts to add a bit of color and visual reference.

Beyond Page 1, you will find a lot of conversation about all facets of The Merriest Place on Earth, along with photos.  The thread runs until it hits the page limit, which is Page 250.  If it takes 2 years to hit Page 250, the thread lasts 2 years and then I will start a new thread.  If it takes 6 months to reach 250, then the thread ends in 6 months and I will start a new one.  In other words, I do not create a new thread simply because it is a new year, which may be the common belief.  It all comes down to the number of pages and how quickly the thread is moving, and that is what dictates when a new Superthread begins. 



*What We Discuss in the Superthread*

We talk about any holidays/celebrations that fall close to or within Disneyland Resort's holiday season; how DLR observes them; what the crowds are like; special offerings, etc.  Those holidays primarily include:  Veterans Day (in terms of crowds over that holiday weekend), Thanksgiving, Hanukkah, Christmas Eve & Day, New Year's Eve & Day and, finally, Three Kings Day -- although, you may see an occasional bit of Halloween talk trickling into this thread due to the fact that much of the holiday merchandise and some of the decorations will appear before October 31st.  There is even a rather fun "colliding holidays"/crossover period of time in which pumpkins still dot the Disneyland landscape while wreaths and garland slowly move in.  (But never fear -- I have a whole separate Superthread devoted to the Halloween Time season, so it won't be forgotten or lost in the holiday shuffle!)  

Sometimes it may take a while for any new details on the upcoming season to come in.  For example, currently we know very little (officially) about the 2015 season other than that it will begin in November and end in January, but we have a general idea of how certain things might run based on previous years’ patterns.  

In this Superthread we answer questions; help people plan; and discuss facts, dates, rumors, speculation, possibilities and breaking news about the Holidays at Disneyland Resort.  And as we wait for that news to break, to pass the time we may occasionally venture into a bit of chatting about other (non-Disney) holiday-related subjects, such as Christmas movies and TV specials; music; goodies; decorations, etc., to keep up the excitement and momentum.  I try not to let the thread stray too far from the main topic for too long, so if you see that we are talking about something that is not specifically associated with Disneyland Resort, it is only temporary and we will get back on track with Disneyland holiday discussion very shortly!



*You Don't Have to Read the Whole Thread!*

The pace of this Superthread can vary, becoming extremely active at times and very quiet at others.  As more people join in and begin to post, the thread will get longer.  I know that a thread with many pages can be daunting or intimidating, and lurkers often shy away from participating in it because they believe they are required or expected to read every post on every page.  

That is not expected here.  My suggestion would be to first skim the posts on Page 1 of this thread to see if any of the categories/subjects interest you, or if any of the questions you have can be answered in the information provided.  Do not try to read everything in one sitting unless you have the time to spare – it is on Page 1, so it will be easy to access/locate again when it is more convenient for you!

Next, you might want to glance over the last couple of pages of the thread to see what we have been discussing recently.  You also have the option of using the Search feature for the thread to locate any mentions of topics of interest (i.e., “candy canes” or “holiday tour”).

Even if you don’t have time to peruse Page 1 or the last couple of pages in this Superthread, please feel free to jump in anyway and we will try to assist!  We have a friendly group of folks here – many of whom have a lot of combined years of experience in visiting Disneyland Resort in November, December and early January – and we talk about the holiday season all year long.  Whether you are planning your first-ever holiday visit to Disneyland, or whether you have enjoyed the holidays at Disneyland in the past, we would love for you to join us and ask questions or share your experiences, respectively!





















*The Theme Week Countdown*

In the summer – approximately late July or early August – I will kick off our 5th Theme Week Countdown in this thread.  This is something I began in 2011 as a way to showcase all of the aspects of the seasonal details at Disneyland Resort for both newcomers and repeat holiday visitors alike, while counting down to the official start date of the new season in November.  The Theme Week Countdown – which is exclusive to this specific thread – highlights a different theme each week (for example, Cars Land Week), and many of our DIS’ers contribute to the themes by sharing their beautiful photos over the course of 3 months.  Anyone is welcome to participate.  

In 2013 and 2014, I added in a contest element to the Theme Week Countdown, and 5 DIS’ers won Disney gift cards.  Stay tuned to this thread for details on the 2015 Theme Week Countdown when we get a bit closer to July!


*Sources of Information*

_*Official*_ sources of information (these are usually branches of the Walt Disney Company or family of companies) that you may see referenced on Page 1 and throughout the subsequent pages include, but are not limited to:  the Disneyland Resort website; Disney.com; Disneyland News; the Disney Parks Blog; D23; Disneyland Today; Disney Insider; Disney Destinations; Backstage Pass (a newsletter for Annual Passholders); the Walt Disney Travel Co.; Disney Vacation Club; ABC.com; and even the newsletter for Disney Visa Rewards members.

_*Unofficial*_ sources that you may see referenced (which are not affiliated with Disney in any way) include, but are not limited to:  DISboards (The DIS);  DIS Unplugged;  wdwinfo.com; MousePlanet; MiceChat; MouseSavers; the Disney Food Blog; MouseWait; Mouse Info; Laughing Place; Stitch Kingdom, etc.

In many cases a lot of the information/details from past seasons is applicable every year, so it is there for your reference on Page 1 and will not necessarily change.  Be aware that as each holiday season ends, a few of the links to certain articles or websites I have listed on Page 1 will become inactive (for example, the link to Knott’s Merry Farm in the “Other Things to Do” post becomes active in November, then inactive again immediately after the holidays end, then active again in November).  Most of the links on Page 1 of this Superthread will remain valid and intact all the time, but if you should encounter a link that is no longer “live” it probably just means that it was specific to the season/year that just ended, or it became invalid after I first posted it.   I try to keep the posts updated and cleared of any dead links when I can, but I can’t always do it as quickly or as often as I’d like!  (Real life sometimes gets in the way!) 





















Please feel free to jump in and join the conversation as we dissect all aspects of the Holidays at Disneyland Resort!  Let's start planning together!



​


----------



## Sherry E

**CURRENTLY UPDATING THIS POST TO REFLECT HOLIDAY 2015 INFO -- STAY TUNED*****



*Days/Dates/Events to Remember for the 2014-2015 Holiday Season*
*at Disneyland Resort**

_*(*listings in italics or with ??? next to them indicate that the dates have neither been confirmed nor announced, and/or are subject to change)*_​


*Disneyland Resort Park Hours/Schedule/Calendar* _(dates are always subject to change)_

What We Know About the 2014 Holiday Season So Far (Official info; returning seasonal entertainment; Unofficial but Probable developments; Rumors, etc.) -- *HERE* and *HERE*.




*(September 2014)*


Friday, September 12, 2014 -- Haunted Mansion Holiday officially opened in Disneyland (_2014 is the actual 13th anniversary of HMH, whereas 2013 was the "13th year" of this popular seasonal overlay_)




*(October 2014)*

Holiday decorations and merchandise begin to appear in Disneyland (New Orleans Square is one of the first lands to be decorated) and California Adventure towards the end of Halloween Time, even before October 31st. 

Snow appears on the Castle during the next-to-last week in October.

It's a Small World closes (this year on 10/20/14) for the installation of the holiday overlay.




*(November 2014)*


Friday, November 7 -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade begins (the taping of this parade for ABC will take place around DLR on 11/7 - 11/8, and possibly on 11/9)

Friday, November 7 -- Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks begins

_???Friday, November 7 -- Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree Lighting will probably begin in California Adventure???_

Friday, November 7 -- It's a Small World Holiday opens

Friday, November 7 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree soft opened (located in the Big Thunder Ranch area of Frontierland -- _I'm not sure if Santa Claus and all entertainment will be there on that date, or not until 11/13/14_)

_???Friday, November 7 -- Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle will probably begin in Disneyland???_

Tuesday, November 11 -- Veterans Day

Tuesday, November 11 -- Viva Navidad soft launched/opened

Wednesday, November 12 -- Holiday Carolers begin performing in Downtown Disney, at the Winter Village (according to DLR website)

Wednesday, November 12 -- World of Color - Winter Dreams soft launched/opened

Thursday, November 13 -- Holidays at the Disneyland Resort officially begins!!

Thursday, November 13 -- Jingle Cruise opens

Thursday, November 13 -- Santa Claus begins greeting guests at Elias & Co. in California Adventure

Thursday, November 13 -- Downtown Disney Winter Village opens

Thursday, November 13 -- Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink opens (in Downtown Disney)

Friday, November 14 -- Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour will begin

Friday, November 14 – Sunday, November 16, 2014-- runDisney’s Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend.  Info can be found here and here.

_???Between Tuesday, November 18th and Friday, November 21st -- Decorations at the 3 Disneyland Resort Hotels will most likely go up???_

Thursday, November 27 -- Thanksgiving

Thursday, November 27 -- Santa Claus and Christmas Carolers appear at all 3 hotels

Friday, November 28 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland park -- More information -- *HERE*.

Saturday, November 29 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure -- More information -- *HERE*.





*(December 2014)*

Monday, December 1 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 2 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland park

Friday, December 5 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Saturday, December 6 -- RaverDay (See more info -- HERE)

Saturday, December 6 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th, 2014 -- The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional takes place on these dates, in Town Square.  See more info HERE.  Narrators' names will probably not be released until October or November.

Saturday, December 6 - Thursday, December 11, 2014 -- the ASHP Midyear Clinical Meeting and Exhibition at Anaheim Convention Center (this is a pharmaceutical meeting for which many of the attendees will be staying at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels and likely at some of the Good Neighbor hotels as well.  See more info -- HERE.)

Monday, December 8 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 9 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Friday, December 12 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Saturday, December 13 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.) -- More information --  *HERE*

Saturday, December 13 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Sunday, December 14 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.)

Monday, December 15 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 16 -- Wednesday, December 24 -- Hanukkah

Tuesday, December 16 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Friday, December 19 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Saturday, December 20 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.)

Saturday, December 20 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Saturday, December 20 -- "Frozen Fun" sneak peek begins in California Adventure.  More info can be found -- HERE

Sunday, December 21 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Sunday, December 21 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.)

Monday, December 22 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 23 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Wednesday, December 24 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Wednesday, December 24 - Christmas Eve

Thursday, December 25 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Thursday, December 25 - Christmas day

Wednesday, December 31 -- New Year's Eve

Wednesday, December 31 -- New Year’s Eve Fireworks Spectacular





*(January 2015)*

Thursday, January 1 -- New Year's Day

Friday, January 2 -- Tuesday, January 6 -- Three Kings Day celebration in California Adventure

Tuesday, January 6th --The final day of the holiday season .

Wednesday, January 7 -- "Frozen Fun" officially opens in California Adventure and in Disneyland.  More info can be found -- HERE

Saturday, January 10 -- Last day of Holiday Carolers in Downtown Disney

Sunday, January 11 -- ??Final day of Haunted Mansion Holiday??

Sunday, January 25 -- ??Final day of It's a Small World Holiday??





*(February 2015)*

Sunday, February 22 -- Final day of Olaf's Frozen ice rink and Downtown Disney Winter Village





*(November 2015)*

Thursday, November 12 - Sunday, November 15, 2015 -- Avengers Superheroes Half Marathon Weekend











*Dates from Last Year's (2013 - 2014) season (just for your reference, until we get more info on this year's dates!)*​

*(September 2013)*


September 13, 2013 -- Haunted Mansion Holiday opens in Disneyland


*(October 2013)*


Holiday decorations and merchandise begin to appear in Disneyland and California Adventure towards the end of Halloween Time, even before October 31st.


*(November 2013)*


Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks begin in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree Lighting Begins in California Adventure

Friday, November 8th, 2013 and Saturday, November 9th, 2013 -- Christmas Parade Taping

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade begins in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- It's a Small World Holiday soft opens on this date in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Jingle Cruise soft opens in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree soft opens in Disneyland

_???Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Wintertime Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle begins in Disneyland (soft opens?)_

Monday, November 11, 2013 -- Veterans Day 

Monday, November 11, 2013 -- Tickets for Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen 2013 Gingerbread House Workshop go on sale on Facebook

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Holiday Season officially begins at Disneyland Resort (characters in seasonal attire will be out for photos)

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Holiday Time Tour begins

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- It's a Small World Holiday officially begins

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Jingle Cruise officially opens in Disneyland

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree officially opens in Disneyland

Thursday, November 14, 2013 -- Winter Village opens in Downtown Disney

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Disney Viva Navidad! begins in California Adventure

_???Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Mad T Party Holiday show begins in California Adventure_

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle officially begins in Disneyland

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- World of Color - Winter Dreams begins in California Adventure

Monday, November 18th, 2013 - Friday, November 22nd, 2013 -- _The View_ tapes at Disneyland Resort

Saturday, November 23, 2013 - The famous handmade candy canes begin in Disneyland; see this page for full 2013 holiday schedule

Wednesday, November 27, 2013 -- Hanukkah begins

Thursday, November 28, 2013 -- Thanksgiving 


_???Friday, November 29, 2013 -- Downtown Disney should begin to play holiday music._

_???Friday, November 29, 2013 -- All entertainment (Santa Claus, Carolers) and decorations should begin at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland resort. _




_???Unsure of the status of the Storybook Land Canal boats and when the miniature decorations on that ride will be in place_

_???Unsure of whether or not there will be a Winter overlay in Pixie Hollow this year_



*(December 2013)*


Saturday, December 7 and Sunday, December 8, 2013 -- Candlelight Ceremony takes place in Disneyland (Town Square)

Saturday, December 14, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop

Sunday, December 15, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop

Saturday, December 21, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop

Sunday, December 22, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop - D23 event

Tuesday, December 24, 2013 -- Christmas Eve

Wednesday, December 25, 2013 -- Christmas  

Tuesday, December 31, 2013 -- New Year's Eve



*(January 2014)*


Wednesday, January 1, 2014 -- New Year's Day

Friday, January 3 -- Monday, January 6, 2014 -- Three Kings Day celebration takes place

Sunday, January 6, 2014 -- Last day of Haunted Mansion Holiday before removal of overlay

Sunday, January 6, 2014 -- Last day of Holiday Time tour

Monday, January 6, 2014 -- Holiday Season officially ends 

_???January ___, 2014 -- Last day of It's a Small World Holiday before removal of overlay_






*Historical Holiday Season Start and End Dates (from 2003 to 2014)*​

Friday, November 7, 2003 (but some events did not begin until November 21) –- Sunday, January 4, 2004


Friday, November 5, 2004 –- Sunday, January 2, 2005


Friday, November 11, 2005 –- Monday, January 2, 2006


Friday, November 10, 2006 –- Wednesday, January 3, 2007


Friday, November 16, 2007 -- Sunday, January 6, 2008


Friday, November 21, 2008 –- Sunday, January 4, 2009


Friday, November 13, 2009 –- Sunday, January 3, 2010


Friday, November 12, 2010 –- Sunday, January 2, 2011


Monday, November 14, 2011 –- Sunday, January 8, 2012


Monday, November 12, 2012 –- Sunday, January 6, 2013


Tuesday, November 12, 2013 –- Monday, January 6, 2014


Thursday, November 13, 2014 - Tuesday, January 6, 2015


Friday, November 13, 2015 - Wednesday, January 6, 2016



*Fun Facts About Seasonal Dates!*​
From 1998 – 2002, the Candlelight Processional was held at the Fantasyland Theatre, a departure from its usual, longstanding (and historical) Town Square location.

In 2012, the Candlelight Ceremony took place on 20 nights (40 performances) in December, from December 1 – 20, and in 2013 it went back to its usual 2-night schedule on the first full weekend of December.


Though it began in 2000 and is still part of every holiday season at Disneyland Resort, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks did not run for the holiday season of 2005-2006.  Disneyland chose to keep Remember Dreams Come True running for Disneyland’s 50th anniversary.  It is unknown at this time whether or not BIHM or RDCT will run during the holiday season of 2015, as this is the year of Disneyland’s 60th anniversary.  However, it is assumed that Disneyland Forever -- the special Diamond Anniversary fireworks -- will run in place of BIHM.


 The holiday season has not begun on Veterans Day (11/11) in 10 years (since 2005), nor has it begun before Veterans Day since 2006! 






*Check-In/Meet Threads for 2015*​
_(Check in with your fellow DIS'ers to see who else will be at DLR on which dates, and where they're staying.  Plan meet-ups and get-togethers!)_









​


----------



## Sherry E

*General Information*​


*DIS Unplugged Holiday Podcasts*

Holidays 2013 Podcast/Discussion (November 21, 2013)

Christmas Call-In Show (December 6, 2012) - _The Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and much, much more!_

California Adventure Christmas (November 22, 2012) - _Nancy gives the scoop on all of the new decorations in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street, as well as shares info she learned from the Disneyland Resort Enhancement Team!_

Holiday Preview 2012 (November 8, 2012) _Mary Jo, Tom and the gang discuss the exciting changes coming soon to the 2012 holiday season _



​


*Previous Christmas Superthreads*

Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #4, January 2014 - December 2014 (started by Sherry E)

Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Photo & Information Superthread #3, 2012-2014 (started by Sherry E) 

Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Photo & Information Superthread #2, 2010-2012 (First Official Superthread, started by Sherry E)

Disney at Christmas (Unofficial Superthread, #1 - started by stitchsclan)





​

*Holidays at Disneyland Resort -
Frequently Asked Questions*​

*Q: When does the holiday season begin and end at the Disneyland Resort?*​*A:  Typically, the season will "officially" begin within a day or two after Veterans Day - so around early/mid-November.  The season sometimes begins on Fridays and sometimes on Mondays.  Many things in the parks (such as It's a Small World Holiday) will open a few days before the official season start date, but not everything.  The 3 hotels are usually decorated until right around Thanksgiving, although in 2013 the first sightings of hotel Christmas trees were reported 9 days before Thanksgiving!  

This year, the holiday season will begin on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and extend through Tuesday, January 6, 2015.

The season used to end on the first Sunday after New Year's Day.  If New Year's Day fell on a Sunday, the last day of the season would likely be one week from that day.  However, in January 2014 the season officially ended on Monday, January 6th.  

Decorations and overlays begin to come down even before the season ends.  Certain entertainment (the hotels' Santas and carolers, for example) will end right around Christmas.  Of course, there can be adjustments and alterations in the schedule depending on which dates fall on which days of the week.

*​
*Q: What are the usual park hours during the holiday season?*​*A:  Below you will eventually find the park hours and schedules for 2014 (schedules will be updated and filled in as Disneyland Resort releases its calendar information for 2014 -- THEY ARE NOT COMPLETE AS OF NOW):

November 2014 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2014 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times


These were the park hours and Entertainment Schedules for November and December of 2011, 2012 and 2013: 

November 2013 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

November 2012 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

November 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times


December 2013 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times 

December 2012 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times
*​
*Q: Is there a Christmas party held at Disneyland resort?*​*A:  Thus far, there are no Christmas parties (such as the equivalent of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Walt Disney World) held at DLR, although there are rumors swirling about the possibility of a party based on the popularity of the yearly Halloween parties.  This party - if it comes to fruition - could happen as early as this year's (2014's) holiday season but there have been no confirmed reports or announcements as of yet.  Most likely we will not see an official party take place until at least the holiday season of 2015, if it is going to happen at all.*​
*Q: When does the Candlelight Ceremony (Processional) take place?*​*A: Traditionally, the Candlelight Processional had taken place in Town Square on the first Saturday and Sunday in December.  However, in 2012, it took place over 20 nights in December, from December 1st - 20th.  In 2013 the Ceremony was back to its usual 2-night schedule.  

There have been rumors that the CP may move into California Adventure in the future, or to another location in Disneyland.  If this happens, the dates may change in some way, i.e., more dates added, different start dates, etc.  

No official announcements have been made about the future of the Candlelight Ceremony, but the dates for 2014 will be Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th.*​
*Q: When is the least crowded time to visit Disneyland resort during the holiday season?*​*A:  Ahhh...the age-old question.  The holiday season at DLR is extremely popular and is a busy time overall, from its start in November to its end in early January.  It is, like summer, considered peak season.  Attendance is up, hours are extended for some of the time and entertainment is in full swing.  The last several holiday seasons have broken records for attendance, with 2009 being the busiest holiday season at DLR in 10 years; 2010 surpassing 2009; 2011 surpassing 2010; and so on.  

The common belief is that November is less crowded than December.  However, opening weekend of the season is always quite crowded, and many people have reported that the time frame/week immediately leading up to Thanksgiving weekend is extremely busy.  The parks apparently clear out substantially right after Thanksgiving weekend is over, when weary visitors head back to school and work.  

In 2013 there were reports of both low crowds and big crowds over Thanksgiving week!

The completion of the billion dollar makeover ("re-imagining") of California Adventure has served to attract many more guests to Disneyland Resort as well.

The earlier portion of December is generally less crowded than the second half of that month.  But, the Candlelight Ceremony is known to draw large crowds, and many folks choose to avoid those days/nights.  

After Thanksgiving weekend, the crowds are expected to lighten up considerably until approximately mid-December (though, in 2013, reports were that early December was more crowded than expected).  From mid-December on through the remainder of the season, the crowds steadily and rapidly increase, usually reaching a fever pitch in the week between Christmas and New Year's Day.  Both Disneyland and California Adventure have reached capacity during Christmas and New Year's (although DL itself has been known to reach capacity even before Christmas here and there), and on a few occasions DL has actually had to stop selling tickets and stop letting people in the gates early in the day (before noon).

So, based on reports from DIS'ers, facts, figures and patterns, it would seem that, thus far, the least crowded periods of the holiday season at DLR would be immediately after Thanksgiving weekend, into the first 2 weeks of December.  

Even though the season will not have officially begun at this point, late October/early November visitors will see that decorations are going up, a little at a time each day -- and early November weekdays are said to be rather quiet (in the first week of that month, especially).*​ 
*Q: What is the weather like during the holiday season at DLR?*​*A: First of all, see HydroGuy's informative thread about DLR weather:

Detailed Weather Data for DLR

November and December weather in Southern California can be varied and even unpredictable. Many of us who are longtime SoCal residents have witnessed very warm Autumns and Winters, where sometimes the temperatures can reach into the 90's.  There have also been periods of torrential rain.  Sometimes it may be 50 degrees at DLR in the daytime and in the 30's at night.  Other times it's in the 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night.  I've personally been to DLR in both November and December when it's been very warm.  And I've been to DLR in both of those months when it's been very cold (30 degrees at night) and/or raining heavily.

Chances are it will be fairly warm in November - meaning in the upper 70's at least, if not the low 80's, and cool in the evenings.  December will most likely offer temperatures in the 60's or 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night....but as stated above, it can be a very unpredictable month and it could get very cold or warm out of the blue!  A wise tip from many of our seasoned holiday travellers is to dress in layers, so it will be easy to get comfortable during any unexpected shifts in temperature.*​


​



*General DLR Holiday Blogs, Press Releases, etc.*​

*(2014)*​
Disneyland Resort 2014 Holiday Information/Overview Page

"How Well Do You Know… Disneyland Resort’s Holiday Transformation?" -- Disney Insider; posted on December 19, 2014

"A Rare Look at Disneyland and Its Christmases Past" -- D23 Days of Christmas; posted on December 16, 2014

"Don't Just Decorate Your Christmas Tree, Imagineer It!" -- D23 Days of Christmas; posted on December 6, 2014

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort: Holidays By The Numbers" -- Disneyland News press release; posted Wednesday, November 26, 2014

"The Holiday Season Officially Launches at the Disneyland Resort"  -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 13, 2014

"Disneyland Resort Welcomes Anna and Elsa from ‘Frozen’ to ‘A Christmas Fantasy’ Parade as Holiday Season Begins Nov. 13, Featuring ‘Holiday Magic’ Fireworks and ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 7, 2014

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins November 13 with ‘Frozen’ Additions and Returning Favorites" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 13 through January 6, 2015" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 10th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Smash into Backstage Disneyland with the Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on April  25th, 2014 by Andrae Gill, Adventures by Disney

"Runners Assemble – Super News From runDisney" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on February 25th, 2014 by Faron Kelley, Director, Marketing & Communications, Disney Sports

runDisney’s Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend – Friday, November 14 – Sunday, November 16, 2014 (from the runDisney site)

Happy New Year from the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on January 1st, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort




*(2013)*​
"25 Beautiful Holiday Wreaths Hung with Care at Disneyland Resort" -- babble; posted by Disney Sisters approximately December 2013 or January 2014

Holiday Carol: It’s Giving Time from the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 24th, 2013 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort

Eat-Shop-Play Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort: Tips from a Disney Parks Moms Panelist -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 18th, 2013 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Meet the ‘Elves’ Behind the Magic of Holidays at the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 17th, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

ABC’s ‘The View’ Visits the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 12 Through January 6 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort

Disney by the Numbers --Christmas by the Numbers (click the specific "Disneyland" tab)



*(2012)*​
Merry Christmas from the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 25th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Holiday Magic Found Throughout the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Nighttime Holiday Magic at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Holidays at Disneyland Resort: The Magic Looks and Feels Different - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 14th, 2012 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Holiday Cheer Spreads Throughout the Disneyland Resort - Disneyland News, October 23, 2012

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Coming November 12 Through January 6 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 2nd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print 



*(2011)*​

Test Your Disneyland Resort Holiday Knowledge - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Disney Characters Get Dressed Up for Holiday Fun at Disney Parks - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

Merry Holiday Hunt at the Disneyland Resort: How Many of These Festive Places Will You Find? - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 14th, 2011 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Over-the-Top, Dream-Come-True Holiday Experience at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Things You Might Not Know About Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins Today! - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Deck the Halls - and the Disneyland Resort - with Lots of Holly! - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2011 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Sneak Peek: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins November 14 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 2nd, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



*(2010)*​
A Look at New Year's Eve Celebrations at Disneyland Resort Over the Years - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 28th, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

New Year's Eve 2010 at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

Guest Spotlight: Celebrating 45 Consecutive Christmas Eves at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

Favorite Holiday Traditions at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2010 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

It's All About the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 23rd, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations



*(2009)*​
"Fun Tools to Help You Plan a Holiday Trip and Bring Disney Magic into Your Home" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company




​


----------



## Sherry E

* Disney California Adventure Park
Seasonal Entertainment/Activities/Highlights/Events/Decorations*




_*General Holiday Season Blogs*_​

*(2014)*

"Yesterland: The First Christmas at California Adventure" -- Yesterland (for MiceChat); posted on December 25th, 2014, by Werner Weiss

"Disneyland Resort Guests Ring in the New Year, Showing their Disney Side with Live Music and Fireworks" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 19, 2014

"Spending New Year’s Eve at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"Mapping Out the Holidays: Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 8th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort: Holidays By The Numbers" -- Disneyland News press release; posted Wednesday, November 26, 2014


*(2012)*

The Happiest Place on Earth Just Got Merrier: Disney California Adventure Park Celebrates First Holiday Season Since its Grand Reopening - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Three New Gingerbread Creations Debut at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 26th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



Disney California Adventure Dresses Up in New Holiday Decor! - DIS Unplugged; posted on November 14, 2012 by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent


*(2011)*

New Year's Eve Adventures Await at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


*(2009)*

"Ringing in the New Year at Disney’s California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 30th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company








_*Buena Vista Street*_​
_(Don't forget to visit Santa Claus for a Christmas card-worthy photo in Elias & Company's classic department store setting!  In this video from November 28, 2013, DIS Unplugged's Tom Bell chatted with Santa [on a break from his post at Elias] on Buena Vista Street about the many things visitors can experience during November and December at Disneyland Resort!)_


*(2014)*

"Five Ways to Celebrate the Holidays on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2012)*

Molly the Messenger Delivers Letters to (And From) Santa on Buena Vista Street in Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

The Halls are Decked for the Holidays on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


Creating Holiday Traditions on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 1st, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment









_*A Bug's Land*_​
_(A Bug's Land displays enormous Christmas ornaments and lights -- along with a few other clever surprises -- during the holiday season.  Flik wears a tiny Santa suit in the sign above the entrance to Flik's Fun Fair.)_

"Holidays From a Bug’s View" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2009 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations









_*Cars Land*_​
_(Filled with whimsically automotive spins on Christmas trees and garland, one of the most delightfully detailed -- and, perhaps, delectable?? -- decorations can be found on a table inside the Cozy Cone office.  Look for it the next time you visit DLR for the holidays!)_


*(2014)*

"Disney Parks After Dark: Reflections of Cars Land in the Rain" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

"Readers Cruise into the Holidays at Disney Parks Blog Christmas in Cars Land Meet-Up at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Holidays Shine Bright in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Christmas at Cars Land in Disney’s California Adventure" -- The DIS; posted on November 22, 2014 by Jack Burgin

"Register Now to Race into the Holiday Season at the Disney Parks Blog Christmas in Cars Land Meet-Up" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort



*(2013)*

VIDEO - Christmas in Cars Land -- by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  November 20, 2013

The Christmas Trees of Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 24th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2012)*

Cars Land-Inspired Holiday Decor You Can Make at Home -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Cars Land Gets Gussied Up for the Holidays at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 7th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Get Revved Up for the Holidays in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Holidays Come to Cars Land! Seasonal Cheer Spreads Throughout Disneyland Resort as The Happiest Place on Earth Gets Merrier Starting Nov. 12 - Disneyland News, October 23rd, 2012







_*Condor Flats*_​
_(At this time there are no holiday activities or decorations in Condor Flats.)_








_*Grizzly Peak*_​
*Elf Days*

_(This was a Limited Time Magic event in December 2013, and as of early December 2014 there has been no word of its return)_

‘Limited Time Magic’ Brings Elf Days to Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort






_*Hollywood Land*_​

*Frozen Fun*

_(This event is not technically part of the roster of Holiday Season activities as of yet, but it is scheduled to "sneak peek" beginning on Saturday, December 20, 2014, before officially starting on Wednesday, January 7, 2015 )_

*Highlights include:*


“Anna & Elsa’s Royal Welcome” at the Animation Building;
“Do You Want to Draw a Snowman?” at the Animation Academy in the Animation Building;
“For the First Time in Forever – A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration” at the MuppetVision 3D Theatre (converted to the Crown Jewel Theatre);
“Olaf’s Snow Fest” at Stage 17;
“Freeze the Night! A Family Dance Party” at the former Mad T Party location; and
Wandering Oaken’s Trading Post at the former Rizzo's Pawn Shop.

*Information:*

"‘Frozen Fun’ Sneak Peek Opens, Anna and Elsa Begin Greeting Guests at Disney California Adventure Park Tomorrow" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Frozen Fiends, Come Get Your Fix with All-New 'Frozen Fun' at Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Insider; posted December 8, 2014

"New ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disneyland Resort January 7" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"New, Live ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disney California Adventure Park Jan. 7, for a Limited Time" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 5th, 2014




*Mad T Party *

_(This event ended its run on November 30, 2014, but may possibly return in late spring 2015)_

"Mad T Party Gets Merrier at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2012 by Robin Trowbridge, Entertainment Show Director, Disneyland Resort







_*Pacific Wharf*_​
_(There are only a few holiday touches around Pacific Wharf in terms of decorations, but the real highlights are the treats!  Be sure to visit Ghirardelli for your free sample of peppermint bark, or pick up a loaf of snowman-shaped sourdough bread, freshly crafted by the Boudin Bakery and sold at various eateries in DCA!)_







_*Paradise Pier*_​
*Phineas and Ferb's Rockin Rollin Dance Party: Holiday Edition*

_(This event appears to have been discontinued as of the Holidays of 2014, and possibly prior to that)_

Phineas and Ferb's Rockin Rollin Dance Party: Holiday Edition, at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



*Three Kings Day*

*(Note:  Three Kings Day was held in Disneyland Park until January 2014, when it was relocated to Disney California Adventure Park.  The following information includes links to blogs about the event when it took place in Disneyland as well as when it moved to California Adventure, so readers can get a sense of what the overall celebration entails/entailed.)*


*(2014)*

"Disneyland Resort Celebrates Three Kings Day with New Performances – ‘The Spirit of Navidad’" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 30, 2014

"Three Kings Day Celebration Returns to Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

VIDEO:  Celebrating Three Kings Day at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on January 6th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

VIDEO: Making Pozole for Three Kings Day 2014 at Disney California Adventure - By Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  January 3, 2014

VIDEO: Three Kings Day at California Adventure - by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  January 3, 2014


*(2013)*

"Disneyland Resort Holiday Celebration ‘¡Disney Viva Navidad!’ Concludes With Festive Three Kings Day Finale, Jan. 3-6, 2014" -- Disneyland News; posted on December 31, 2013 

Three Kings Day Celebration Moves to Disney California Adventure Park, January 3-6 -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 30th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


"Limited Time Magic: Three Kings Day at Disneyland" - DIS Unplugged; by Tom Bell, Contributor/Correspondent, January 4, 2013 


*(2012)*

"Three Kings Day Celebration Returns to Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Celebrate Three Kings Day at Disneyland Park with Special Menu Items" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Disneyland Park Celebrates Three Kings Day" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print




*¡Viva Navidad!*

*(2014)*

"Five Amazing Sights You’ll See at Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 11th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Viva Navidad at Disney California Adventure" -- The DIS; posted on December 1, 2014 by Tom Bell 

"‘Disney ¡Viva Navidad!’ Returns to Disneyland Resort, Adding Festive Latino Fun to Holiday Season, Nov. 13-Jan. 6" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 12, 2014

"Authentic Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Hearty Pozole Soup, the Perfect Fall Supper from Paradise Garden Grill at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 4th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2013)*

"Latin-Inspired Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! At Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

VIDEO: Making Tamales at Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure 2013 -- by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  November 27, 2013

Dining in Disneyland: NEW! Viva Navidad Snack Cart at Disney California Adventure -- Disney Food Blog;  posted on Nov 21st, 2013 by Heather Sievers

VIDEO: Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 13th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Kick Off the Holiday Season with Limited Time Magic at Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Brings a Festive Celebration to Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 10th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment




*World of Color - Winter Dreams*

*(2014)*

"Fun Facts, Figures and History: ‘World of Color’ and Holiday ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’" -- Disneyland News Press Release; posted on December 4, 2014[/B]

"Disney’s Second Try at “World of Color – Winter Dreams” Feels More…Disney" -- The DIS; posted by HydroGuy on November 15, 2014


*(2013)*

How’d They Do That? ‘World of Color’ Honor Choir at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 23rd, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

World of Color – Winter Dreams - Disney Insider 12/5/13

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - World of Color: Fountain Controls at Disney California Adventure 2013 

VIDEO: "In Summer" from Disney's "Frozen" in "World of Color - Winter Dreams" - Posted November 27, 2013; by Tom Bell;  DIS Unplugged

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - Toy Story Nutcracker section (World of Color: Winter Dreams)

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - "Let It Go" from Disney's "Frozen" (World of Color: Winter Dreams)

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - World of Color: Winter Dreams (FULL SHOW)

‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ Opening Today at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 15th, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

Enjoy ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ at Disney California Adventure Park with ‘Limited Time Magic’ - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 15th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

New ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ Celebrates Holiday Joy at Disney California Adventure Park, Starting Nov. 15 - Disneyland News;  November 13, 2013

Fun Facts, Figures and History: ‘World of Color’ and Holiday ‘Winter Dreams’ - Disneyland News; November 13, 2013

Meet Olaf from Disney’s ‘Frozen’ – Appearing this Holiday Season in ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 12th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"First Look: World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

(CLOSED) "Sign Up Now to Attend World of Color - Winter Dreams Premiere with the Disney Parks Blog" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"PIXAR Brings Toy Story Nutcracker to Life for World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 21st, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

"Disneyland Resort Debuts World of Color - Winter Dreams, a Merry New Spectacular for 2013 Holiday Season"  Disneyland News; posted on October 18, 2013

"Lend Your Voice to World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 24th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Behind the Scenes: New Custom Animation for World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 11, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

"Disneyland Annual Passholders: Your Seasons Greetings Card Could Be Part of World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 30, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort

Speculation: "Eric Whitacre to Produce Virtual Choir for Disney's 'World of Color'" - August 22, 2013, Stitch Kingdom

"Special World of Color Announcement from Imagineer Steve Davison at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on July 25th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort


----------



## Sherry E

*Disneyland Park
Seasonal Entertainment/Activities/Highlights/Events/Decorations*
























_*General Holiday Season Blogs*_​

*(2014)*

"Video Rewind: Holidays at Disneyland Park, 2009" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort Guests Ring in the New Year, Showing their Disney Side with Live Music and Fireworks" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 19, 2014

"Behind the Scenes at Disney Parks Frozen Christmas Celebration" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2014 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

"Mapping Out the Holidays: Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort: Holidays By The Numbers" -- Disneyland News press release; posted Wednesday, November 26, 2014

"First Look: Train, Trisha Yearwood, Lucy Hale, Trey Songz and More at the Disneyland Resort for Disney Parks Frozen Christmas Celebration on ABC" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 11th, 2014 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Happy New Year from the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on January 1st, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

The Christmas Trees of Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 25th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2010)*

Disneyland Gems: Holidays at Disneyland! - DIS Unplugged; posted on November 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent


*(2009)*

"Disney Characters Decorate Disneyland Park Through the Years" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

"How to Make a Disney-Themed Christmas Tree" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 8th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company






_*Adventureland*_​
*Jingle Cruise*


*(2014)*

"Jingle Cruise All the Way at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 24th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Jingle Cruise: a Better and Funnier Voyage in 2014" -- The DIS; posted by HydroGuy on November 16, 2014

"Dateline Adventureland: Lost Holiday Shipment Found Aboard the Jingle Cruise at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent

"Jingle Cruise and Disney’s The Little Mermaid Are Featured Online Only Shirts For November 2014" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Dateline Adventureland: Holiday Shipment Lost in the Jungle at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent


*(2013)*

"Bon Voyage: Take a Holiday Jingle Cruise at Disneyland Resort" -- babble (courtesy of Disney); posted in November/December 2013 by Disney Sisters

VIDEO:  Disneyland's 'Jingle Cruise' Queue and Full POV Ride-Through – November 25, 2013; DIS Unplugged 

‘Limited Time Magic’: Grab a ‘Jingle Cruise’ Poster at Disneyland Park, Walt Disney World -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks

Jingle Cruise – Disneyland News (gallery); posted on November 21, 2013

VIDEO: Tour the Jingle Cruise at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 13th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

‘Jingle Cruise’ Adds Holiday Spirit to Disney’s ‘Jungle Cruise’ - DIS Unplugged; posted by Craig Williams, Saturday, November 9th, 2013

(REGARDING THE MAGIC KINGDOM AT WALT DISNEY WORLD) "Imagineers Share the First Photos of Jingle Cruise at Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"First Look: Jingle Cruise Props & Opening Dates at Disneyland Park and Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"Jungle Cruise Goes Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager






_*Critter Country*_​
_(Not only can you find Pooh and his friends -- most of whom are wearing Santa hats or winter scarves -- at their usual photo spot, but you will also notice that many of the ornaments scattered around Critter Country are covered in "hunny"! ...  Critter Country is also home to some of the tiniest decorations in all of Disneyland Resort -- but you'll have to figure out where they are, because telling you would spoil the fun!)_






_*Fantasyland*_​
*Frozen Fun*

_(This event is not technically part of the roster of Holiday Season activities as of yet, but it is scheduled to "sneak peek" in California Adventure beginning on Saturday, December 20, 2014, before officially starting on Wednesday, January 7, 2015.  Most of "Frozen Fun" will take place in DCA, and the Anna and Elsa meet and greet will relocate from Fantasyland to DCA.)_

*The Disneyland park/Fantasyland highlights of "Frozen Fun" will include:*


New “Frozen”-themed show opening in Disneyland at Fantasy Faire, at the Royal Theatre *(This will open by January 7, 2015)*; and 
New "Frozen" additions to the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride, including: Arendelle; the castle where Anna and Elsa grew up; Wandering Oaken’s Trading Post; and Elsa’s ice palace. _*(This will debut by December 20, 2014)*_ 

*Information:*

"‘Frozen’ Now Featured in Storybook Land Canal Boats at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Frozen Fiends, Come Get Your Fix with All-New 'Frozen Fun' at Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Insider; posted December 8, 2014

"New ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disneyland Resort January 7" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"New, Live ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disney California Adventure Park Jan. 7, for a Limited Time" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 5th, 2014




*Frozen Meet and Greet*

_(This meet and greet will relocate from Fantasyland to Hollywood Land in California Adventure by Saturday, December 20, 2014.)_

*(2014)*

"Return Time Tickets Help Disneyland Park Guests Meet ‘Frozen’ Favorites Anna and Elsa" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 15th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

Disney’s Newest Animated Feature “Frozen” Flurries Into Theme Parks On Both Coasts – The DIS; posted by Shaun Thompson on November 20, 2013

Disney Parks Get Frozen This Winter – November 14, 2013

Disney Parks Will Be Getting Frozen This November - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 7th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



*It's a Small World Holiday*

*(2014)*

"Disneyland Resort Entertainment Team Shares Their Favorite Festive Feature for ‘it’s a small world’ Holiday" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"The Wreaths of Disneyland's Small World Holiday" -- The DIS; posted by Tom Bell on November 15, 2014

"‘it’s a small world’ Holiday Lighting Kicks Off Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

Disney Parks After Dark: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Steam Away -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 23rd, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

The Making of ‘it’s a small world’ Holiday Clock Show at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 11th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

VIDEO: It's a Small World Holiday Full POV Ride-Through -- DIS Unplugged/The DIS;  posted on December 1, 2013 by Tom Bell

VIDEO:  It's a Small World Holiday Clock Show - DIS Unplugged/The DIS; posted on November 14, 2013  

"New Surprises in Store for it's a small world Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 29th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2012)*

"Disney Parks After Dark: It's a small world Holiday at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2012 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

Military Family Flips the Switch on More Than 300,000 Holiday Lights at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2012 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort



*(2011)*

Toy Soldier Holiday Jam at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2011 by Valerie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"It's a small world Holiday Transformation at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 7th, 2011 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Holiday Design:  The Wreaths of Small World Holiday" - DIS Unplugged; by Nancy Johnson, December 1, 2011

Have You Seen Toy Soldiers Drumming Up Cheer at Disneyland Park? - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Military Family Officially Kicks Off Holidays at the Disneyland Resort in Lighting Ceremony Presented by SYLVANIA - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 15, 2011 by Betsy Sanchez, Manager of Media Relations, Disneyland Resort

"Sneak Peek: Holiday Surprises Coming to The Magic, The Memories and You! at Magic Kingdom Park and Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2011 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2009)*

"Disney Parks Unveils Small World Holiday Spot" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2009 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks

"“it’s a small world” at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company






_*Frontierland*_​
*Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)*

_(Santa Claus appears at the JJJ in his standard red suit as he greets guests from the start of the Holidays through Christmas Eve or Christmas Day.  After Christmas and on through the last day of the holiday season in early January, Santa wears a less formal "greed plaid" outfit at the Jamboree.)_

*(2014)*

"It’s a Holiday Hoedown at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2013)*

Dining in Disneyland: Treats at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- Disney Food Blog; posted by Heather Sievers on Dec 18, 2013 


*(2012)*

"Y'All Come on Down to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 12th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Santa's on His Way to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



*(2010)*

"Reindeer in Training at Disneyland's Big Thunder Ranch" (December 25, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Rustic Holiday Décor Ideas from Disneyland's Big Thunder Ranch" (December 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Santa's 8 Famous Reindeer are at Disneyland Resort!" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations























_*Main Street*_​
*Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks*

*(2013)*

VIDEO:  Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks Spectacular (FULL SHOW) – DIS Unplugged/The DIS – November 14, 2013

*(2012)*

"Are You Ready to Glow with the SNOW at Disneyland Park?"  - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

*(2009)*

"Holiday Fireworks — My New Holiday Tradition" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2009 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations



*Candlelight Ceremony and Processional*

_(In 2015, it is assumed that the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional will place on Saturday, December 5th and Sunday, December 6th, with 2 performances each night at approximately 5:30 p.m. and 8 p.m.   No details have been released as of yet.)_

*(2014)*

_*Beau Bridges was the narrator for both nights*_

"See the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional as You've Never Seen it Before" -- D23 Days of Christmas; posted on December 7, 2014


*(2013)*

_*Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell were the narrators over 2 nights*_

Today in Disney History: First Candlelight Ceremony and Processional Held at Disneyland Park, 1958 -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 20th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2012)*

_*There were multiple narrators for this event, over a 20-night period in December*_

_Sherry E's review/recap of December 2012 Candlelight Ceremony_

"Memories and Reflections from 2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Narrators" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 25, 2012 by Donna Fisk, Broadcast Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"2012 Candlelight Ceremony Merchandise at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Viewing Opportunities" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 5th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Narrators Announced" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"An Early Holiday Gift for Disneyland Guests: Twenty Nights of Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Performances Scheduled for 2012" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 15th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Candlelight in Motion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2011 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort


*(2011)*

_*Gary Sinise was the narrator this year*_

Candlelight Ceremony & Procession (from MousePlanet -- Includes historical list of Candlelight narrators from when the event began through 2010)


*(2010)*

What IS the Candlelight Processional? (2010 - by mrsxsparrow)


*(2009)*

"Earliest Official Candlelight Photo from 1959" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 7th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company





*A Christmas Fantasy Parade*


*(2014)*

"Disneyland’s A Christmas Fantasy Parade 2014" -- The DIS; posted on December 4, 2014, by Tom Bell

"Disneyland Resort Welcomes Anna and Elsa from ‘Frozen’ to ‘A Christmas Fantasy’ Parade as Holiday Season Begins Nov. 13, Featuring ‘Holiday Magic’ Fireworks and ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 7, 2014

*(2013)*

Disneyland Resort Viewing Tips: ‘A Christmas Fantasy’ Parade -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 17th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort 

‘Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade’ Celebrates 30 Years of Holiday Magic December 25 on ABC-TV -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 11th, 2013 by Gary Buchanan, Social Media Managing Editor

VIDEO:  A Christmas Fantasy Parade at Disneyland -- DIS Unplugged/The DIS;  posted on November 28, 2013 by Tom Bell

First Look: Nick Cannon, Mary J. Blige, Demi Lovato, ‘Teen Beach Movie’ Cast and More at the Disneyland Resort for the 2013 Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade on ABC -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 12th, 2013 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2012)*

"First Look: Mario Lopez, Backstreet Boys and More at Disneyland Park for Shooting of the 2012 Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade on ABC" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 5th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


*(2011)*

"A Christmas Fantasy Parade at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"A Unique Point of View: Santa at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2011 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort


*(2010)*

"What's Your Favorite Part of A Christmas Fantasy Parade?" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company


*(2009)*

"Christmas Parades at Disneyland Park: A Look Back" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2009 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"The Annual Taping of the Disneyland Christmas Day Parade" - DIS Unplugged; posted by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent, November 18, 2009




*Holiday Time Tour*

Tour Info page on Disneyland Resort website -- Link may not be active


*(2014)*

Sailorwife's *Review of the Holiday Time Tour (November 2014; 2:55 p.m.)* -- *HERE*.


*(2013)*

Very brief tour thoughts/recap (by beckykarstetter, from December 2013) 

DizNee Luver's December 2013 Tour Rundown (and lots of photos) can be found in several different links provided in her Trip Report index -- Here.

Review of the Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour (by the_princess, from December 2013)

Brief November 2013 Tour Review and Photos (by DisneyJamieCA) - Here and Here



*(2012)*

Rainy Day November 2012 Holiday Tour recap, with photos (from danimaroo) -- Here and Here

"Disneyland Resort Guided Tours: Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Tour" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 15, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


*(2011)*

2011 Tour Review (by tksbaskets)

2011 Tour Review (by areweindisneyyet)

2011 Tour Review (by DizNee Luver - Tour recap/photos start in Post #479)

2011 Holiday Tour.  Who Has Booked and when? (started by areweindisneyyet)


*(2010)*

2010 Holiday Tour booked! Added: compilation of who's going when. (started by Ariel224)


*(2009)*

2009 Tour Review (by tksbaskets)

Holiday Tour Info (from 2009 - started by hyena29)



*Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle*

_(Although largely considered a part of Fantasyland, the sparkling Winter Enchantment Lighting of the Castle can best be viewed on the Main Street side.)_

*(2013)*

Disney Parks After Dark: Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 19th, 2013 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort


*(2010)*

"Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2010 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

"Time-Lapse Video: Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

VIDEO -- Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle -- Enchantment Lighting - 11/18/10 (1st Show) -- courtesy of Bret/mvf-m11c

VIDEO -- Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle -- Enchantment Lighting -- 11/18/10 (2nd Show) -- courtesy of Bret/mvf-m11c

*(2009)*

"Snow-Capped Mountains Behind Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 15th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company



*Miscellaneous Main Street Blogs*

*(2014)*

"Every Role a Starring Role – Dapper Dans of Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2014 by Melanie Vogel, External Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort

"By the Numbers: Holidays on Main Street, U.S.A., at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2011)*

Take A Look At How We Put Up Our Christmas Tree at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2011 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations


*(2010)*

Happy Holidays from the Dapper Dans - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 24th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company


*(2009)*

Main Street, U.S.A. Holiday Fun Facts - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company








_*Mickey's Toontown*_​
_(The decorations in Toontown are colorfully exaggerated, over the top and just a bit off-kilter.  If you look closely you will see that each business or storefront in this animated city has its own customized holiday adornments.  Much like Flik at the entrance to his Fun Fair in California Adventure, Roger Rabbit sports a miniature Santa suit above the entrance to the Car Toon Spin!)_






_*New Orleans Square*_​
*Haunted Mansion Holiday*

*(2014)*

"Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" -- The DIS; posted on December 2, 2014 by Jack Burgin 

"Holidays 2014 at the Disneyland Resort Fun Facts: Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 4, 2014

VIDEO: "Disney Park Bench - Haunted Mansion Queue - Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- The DIS; posted on October 27, 2014

PHOTOS: Haunted Mansion Holiday 2014 (posted by figment_jii) -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

"The Haunted Mansion Holiday Transformation Trivia Quiz" -- Disney Insider; posted on October 21, 2014

"Home Decor Experts Sabrina Soto, Michael Moloney Help ‘Haunt’ Your Disney Side For New Disney Parks Contest" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 6th, 2014 by Charles Stovall, Public Relations Manager

"New, Yet Familiar Faces Animate Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 3rd, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort 

"Time-Lapse Video: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House Installed at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 1st, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort 

"Danny Elfman Visits Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Danny Elfman Reads from ‘Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas’ at Haunted Mansion Holiday in Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 22nd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disney Parks After Dark:  Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

"What’s This? Disneyland Resort Entertainment Team Shares Top Pics for Haunted Mansion Holiday" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 16th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park: An Idea that Couldn’t be Laid to Rest"  -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 12th, 2014 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Halloween Time 2014 at the Disneyland Resort Fun Facts: Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disneyland News press release; September 12, 2014

"Sneak Peek at Much-Anticipated Gingerbread Creation for Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 28th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer


*(2013)*

VIDEO:  Haunted Mansion Holiday (FULL RIDE-THROUGH) – November 25, 2013; The DIS 

"Today in Disney History: Walt Disney Pictures Releases Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 29th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"It's Freaky Friday - Time to Open Another Door on the Gingerbread House Inside Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 11th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

Limited Time Magic Celebrates 13 Seasons of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 4th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"The Haunted Mansion Holiday Transformation" - Disney Insider; posted on October 1, 2013

"Creating the Magic of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 19th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"Celebrating 13 Frightfully Fun Seasons of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"13 Years of Delightful Frights" - Disney Rewards/Visa/Debit, (August) Fall 2013 Newsletter 



*(2012)*

"Behind the Scenes: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"From Haunted Mansion to Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Magical Makeover for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 14th, 2012 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"SNEAK PEEK: Jack's Gingerbread House Arrives at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 20th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2011)*

"The Sights of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" (October 29th, 2011, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Celebrating 10 Years of Haunted Mansion Holidays at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"First Look at the Freaky Gingerbread House in Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on September 22nd, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Things You Might Not Know About Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Sneak Peek at Haunted Mansion Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on September 8th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2010)*

"Haunted Mansion Holiday Panorama" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2010 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

"Karlos Siqueiros - The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Our Haunted Gingerbread House" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 24th, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Sneak Peek: Giant Gingerbread House in Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 9th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company



*(2009)*

"Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on October 28th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company







_*Tomorrowland*_​
_(At this time there are no holiday offerings of any kind in Tomorrowland.)_





















​


----------



## Sherry E

*Eating, Drinking and Being Merry!

(a.k.a. Holiday Food/Dining/Treats/Candy Cane Information!)
*










































*General Seasonal Food/Treats/Dining Information*​

*_Don't forget to visit the Pacific Wharf area of California Adventure for a free sample of peppermint bark at Ghirardelli, and to check out the special seasonal loaves of sourdough bread from the Boudin Bakery, crafted into candy canes, snowmen and Christmas trees!_

*_Also check out the_ _*"Ghoulish Grub, Terrifying Treats and Perilous Potions" section of the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread #4*__, as some of the Halloween/Autumn-inspired goodies may stick around beyond Halloween and you need to know what to look for!  The pumpkin beignets are more commonly associated with the Halloween Time season, for example, but they have been known to appear during the holidays too!  There have also been pumpkin fudge sightings during the holiday season!_






*(2014)*​
"Dining in Disneyland Review: CHURRO ICE CREAM SANDWICH with Bonus Oreo Churro!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 16th, 2014 by Heather. 

"Dining in Disneyland: Seasonal Treats at Jolly Holiday Bakery Café" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 15th, 2014 by Heather. 

"Quiz:  Which Holiday Disneyland Treat are You?" -- Oh My Disney; posted on December 11, 2014

"Dining in Disneyland: Mickey Elf Premium Popcorn Bucket" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 4th, 2014 by Heather.

"Plan the Merriest Feast on Earth at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 24th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Decking the Halls with Holiday Novelty Items at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Traditional Candy Kitchen Favorites Return to the Disneyland Resort for the Holidays"  -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 12th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Hearty Pozole Soup, the Perfect Fall Supper from Paradise Garden Grill at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 4th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Disneyland Duel:  Battle of the Beignets!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on August 28th, 2014 by AJ.

"Do You Want to Eat a Snowman … Apple at Disney Parks?" – Disney Parks Blog; posted on March 18th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager



*(2013)*​
"Disney Food Blog – Guest Review: Holiday Gingerbread Beignets at Disneyland’s Mint Julep Bar" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on December 25th, 2013 by Kim/Kelli Shiroma

"Eat-Shop-Play Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort: Tips from a Disney Parks Moms Panelist" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 18th, 2013 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

"Sweets, Libations for the Holidays at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 13th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"January Brings a New Gourmet Apple Treat Your Way at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 12th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"This Week in Disney Parks Photos: Spotting Sweet Seasonal Treats at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 30th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"Holiday Treats Delight at the Disneyland Resort" – Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 26th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Holiday Treats at the Disneyland Resort: 15 Sweet Eats" -- babble (courtesy of Disney); posted in Nov/Dec 2013, by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland Review: The Market House Reopens as Starbucks!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 7th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Hit the Road for our Rocky Road Gourmet Apple this November at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 22nd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Pumpkin Beignets Are Back in New Orleans Square at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 21st, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: Pumpkin Beignets vs. Pumpkin Fritters" - Disney Food Blog;  posted on Oct 17th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Gourmet Marshmallows at Trolley Treats" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on February 11th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Seasonal Pumpkin Spice Brittle" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on January 4th, 2013, by Heather Sievers



*(2012)*​
"Dining in Disneyland: The Holiday Specialty Caramel Apple (A.K.A. the Peppermint Beast)" - Disney Food Blog; posted on December 14th, 2012, by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Harbour Galley’s Pumpkin Squash Chowder, Stuffed Baked Potatoes, and More" -- The Disney Food Blog;  posted on December 11th, 2012 by Heather Sievers 

"A Little Something to Sweeten Your Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 11th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Make Your Own S'mores Bake at Home with this Disneyland Park Recipe" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 10th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: Holiday Treats in Disneyland and DCA" - Disney Food Blog; December 8th, 2012, by Heather Sievers

"Tamales: A Holiday Tradition at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

2012 Disneyland Holiday Season Dining and Events - Disney Food Blog 2012



*(2011)*​
"Dining in Disneyland Review: The Yule Log" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 6th, 2011 by Heather Sievers

"If You Love the Pumpkin Beignets at Disneyland Park, How About Gingerbread?" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Cute and Delicious Sourdough – An Edible Gift from Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: New Holiday Desserts at Disney California Adventure!" - Disney Food Blog; November 22nd, 2011, by Heather Sievers

"A Bounty of Holiday-Themed Sweets at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 22nd, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Holiday Treats at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holiday Tamales From the Disneyland Resort" - Disneyland News; posted on November 1st, 2011

"Fancy Pumpkin Beignets From Club 33 at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 15, 2011 by  Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2010)*​
"Fabulous Treats for Your Disneyland Holiday" (December 16th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Nothing Says Holiday Like a Disneyland Tamale!" (December 14th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Dining in Disneyland: Holiday Treats" - Disney Food Blog; November 17th, 2010, by AJ. Wolfe



*(2009)​*
"Holiday Treats at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2009 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks

"How to Make a Yule Log" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company











*Candy Cane Info*​
Disneyland Resort Candy Kitchen (for specific information on seasonal treats, updated every few months) phone number:  1-714-781-0112

The Disney Parks Authentic/Candy Treats section will post the dates each year -- *HERE*.


*(2014)*

_Candy Cane-making locations and dates_:  


Disneyland park – Candy Palace

November 28 and December 2, 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 21, 23 and 24


Disney California Adventure park – Trolley Treats

November 29 and Dec. 1, 6, 8, 13, 15, 20, 22 and 25


Schedule for Handmade Candy Canes at Disneyland -- The DIS; posted on November 13, 2014 by Leah Zanolla.

"2014 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates Announced!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on November 13th, 2014 by Kim. 


*(2013)*

"Dining in Disneyland: 2013 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates!!" - Disney Food Blog; November 8th, 2013, by Heather Sievers


*(2012)*

"2012 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2012, by Heather Sievers

Candy Canes 2012 (thread started by Carolwoodpr) 


*(2011)*

amamax2's Excellent Tips for Scoring a Candy Cane!


*(2010)*

"Dining in Disneyland: The Race for Hand Made Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; December 16th, 2010, by AJ Wolfe

"Dates for 2010 Disneyland Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2010, by AJ Wolfe


*(2009)*

"A Lost Art: Making Candy Canes at Disneyland" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2009 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Candy Canes Help Guy Fieri Celebrate Disneyland Holidays" - The DIS; posted on December 2nd, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent








*Christmas Eve and Christmas Day Dining Information*​
_(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals and menus for Christmas, but those menus will not appear on their websites until closer to the holiday.) _

*(2014)*

Catal in Downtown Disney offers this Christmas menu: http://www.patinagroup.com/Christmas/catal/

Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen offers this Christmas menu (available from 12/24 - 12/28):  http://www.rbjazzkitchen.com/menus_display.php?id=314


*(2013)*

2013 Christmas Offerings at Disneyland Resort -- The Mouse for Less

”Last-minute Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dining advice” (includes list of Christmas Eve and Day Dining Options) – MousePad/MousePlanet;  posted on December 22, 2013 by Adrienne Vincent-Phoenix  


*(2012)*

Christmas Call-In Show (December 6, 2012) - _The DIS Unplugged/Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and much, much more!_

Partial list of 2012 Christmas Meals/Menus from Disneyland Dining - posted on October 25, 2012, by JediMasterNerd







*Downtown Disney*​
_(Stop in at Marceline's Confectionery for a sweet treat -- sometimes Marceline's carries certain items that have sold out of the shops inside the parks!)_

"Holiday Goodies and Menu Changes in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 16th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"News and Review! Holiday Menu Items at Earl of Sandwich" - Disney Food Blog; posted on November 12th, 2013 by Heather Sievers







*Hotels (of the Disneyland Resort and beyond...)*​
*(2013)*

"Disney Food Blog –  Seasonal Beverages at Disneyland Hotel’s Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on December 10th, 2013 by Kim

"Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar Gets in the Spirit of Holiday Season at the Disneyland Hotel" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 26th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Trader Sam’s Mixes Up Holiday Drinks" - wdwinfo;  posted by Craig Williams on November 24, 2013


*(2011)*

"Make Your Own Wild Holiday Cocktails with Recipes from Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 13th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Bake Me A Cake - Tangaroa Terrace Sweet Potato Cake at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer








*Jingle Jangle Jamboree*​

*(2013)*

"Dining in Disneyland: Treats at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree" -- The Disney Food Blog;  posted on December 18th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: The Fried Apple Burrito" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on Oct 28th, 2013 by Heather Sievers _(The fried apple burrito first appeared during Halloween Time, and then stuck around during the holiday season and for the following Springtime/Easter season of 2014!)_


*(2012)*

"Dining in Disneyland: Cookie Decorating at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Heather Sievers 

"Dining in Disneyland: The Jingle Jangle Jamboree, Featuring MONTE CRISTO BITES" -- The Disney Food Blog;  posted on November 19th, 2012 by Heather Sievers










*New Year's Eve and New Year's Day Dining Information*​
_(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals and menus for New Year's Eve and Day [including the "N’awlins Masquerade New Year's Eve Bash"], but those menus will not appear on their websites until closer to the holiday.  You can also find special events and meals at Universal CityWalk, next to Universal Studios.) _

*(2014)*

"Special Dishes, Where to Find Bubbly for New Year’s Eve at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer


*(2013)*

2013 New Year's Eve Offerings at Disneyland Resort -- from The Mouse for Less.  

"New Year's Eve 2013 / New Year's Day 2014 at the Disneyland Resort" - MousePlanet/MousePad;  posted on December 30, 2013 by Adrienne Vincent-Phoenix

"Special New Year’s Eve Celebrations at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer





*Thanksgiving Day Dining Information*​

_Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Catal, Uva Bar and Naples in Downtown Disney should all have special Thanksgiving and/or Fall menus.  Naples will likely serve a special Cranberry Orange Cheesecake and Torta al Cioccolato.

Tortilla Jo's will serve a Tres Leches cake, candied pumpkin flan and Churro y Arroz con Leche as part of its Thanksgiving/Fall menu. 

Nearby, Knott's Berry Farm offers a popular Thanksgiving feast as well.  


*(2015)*

*"Reservations Open Today for Thanksgiving Day Dining at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 29th, 2015 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2014)*

*"Seasonal Delights for Thanksgiving at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2013)*

*"How To Eat a Thanksgiving Meal at Disneyland" -- Oh My Disney; posted on November 25, 2013*

 *"‘Limited Time Magic’ Thanksgiving Goodies Abound in Disney Theme Parks Coast to Coast" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*

*"Have a Tasty Thanksgiving, Disneyland Style" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*

*Thanksgiving at DLR - reservations open (thread started by edna mode on DISboards' Disneyland forum)*


*(2012)*

*"Thanksgiving Galore at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2011)*

*"Turkey Day Reservations Open at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 5th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2010)*

*"Dining in Disneyland: Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving Feast" - Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 29th, 2010 by AJ. Wolfe*


*(2009)*

*"A Disney Family Thanksgiving Feast" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company*







*Three Kings Day*​
*(2014)*

VIDEO:  "Making Pozole for Three Kings Day 2014 at Disney California Adventure" - DIS Unplugged; posted on January 3, 2014 by Tom Bell


*(2012)*

"Dining in Disneyland: Dia de Reyes Celebration" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Jan 9th, 2012 by Heather Sievers

"Celebrate Three Kings Day at Disneyland Park with Special Menu Items" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print







*Viva Navidad*​

*(2014)*

"Authentic Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Hearty Pozole Soup, the Perfect Fall Supper from Paradise Garden Grill at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 4th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer


*(2013)*

"Latin-Inspired Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! At Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

VIDEO: "Making Tamales at Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure 2013" -- The DIS;  The DIS; posted on November 27, 2013 by Tom Bell

"Dining in Disneyland: NEW! Viva Navidad Snack Cart at Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Food Blog;  posted November 21st, 2013 by Heather Sievers


​_


----------



## Sherry E

Reserved for list of Sweet and Savory Seasonal Items!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Holiday Shopping/Merchandise*








































*(2014)*​
"A Shopper’s Guide to Holiday Gifts at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 10th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Disney Parks Merchandise Offers Hanukkah-Inspired Gifts This Holiday Season" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 8th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Dining in Disneyland: Mickey Elf Premium Popcorn Bucket" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 4th, 2014 by Heather.

"New Holiday Disney Gift Card Designs Available at Walt Disney World Resort and the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2014 by Virginia Scanlon, Manager Alliance Management, Disney Gift Card Services

"Holiday Deals Coming This Week to the Disney Parks Online Store" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 24th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"The Beautifully Disney ‘Frozen’ Collection Debuts at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"New ‘Frozen’ Disney Trading Pins Come with the Purchase of a Holiday Pin Series Disney Gift Card" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 20th, 2014 by Virginia Scanlon, Manager Alliance Management, Disney Gift Card Services

"December 2014 Merchandise Events at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Decking the Halls with Holiday Novelty Items at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"A Swell Holiday Collection For Your Home Now Available at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 11th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Twelve Favorite Holiday-Themed Gifts From Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Jingle Cruise and Disney’s The Little Mermaid Are Featured Online Only Shirts For November 2014" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"The New Anna & Elsa’s Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort Will Give You ‘Chills’" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 20th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsa’s Boutique Opens in Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 6th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Update: Anna & Elsa’s Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 16th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsa’s Boutique and More Thrilling Transformations Coming to the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 19th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Exciting New Merchandise on the Horizon for Disney Parks in 2014" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager



*(2013)*​
"Eat-Shop-Play Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort: Tips from a Disney Parks Moms Panelist" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2013 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

"You’ve Got Mail … and Gifts from Disney Floral & Gifts" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

"Stay Cool This Winter With New Sweater T-Shirts at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Favorite Stocking Stuffers from Disney Parks for 2013" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Speed Into Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park For Your Holiday Merchandise" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 29th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"‘Limited Time Magic’" Spotlight on Toys for Tots Promotion at Walt Disney World Resort and Holiday Headwear at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 29th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"December Merchandise Events at the Disneyland Resort" – Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 27th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"New Disney Trading Pins Come with the Purchase of a Holiday Pin Series Disney Gift Card" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 27th, 2013 by Virginia Scanlon, Alliance Manager, Disney Gift Card Services

"Support Toys for Tots by Donating a Toy at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 26th, 2013 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort

"Experience a Disney Christmas at Home this Holiday" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

"Special Holiday Disneyland Resort Annual Passholder Offers" – Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 25th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"‘Limited Time Magic’: Grab a ‘Jingle Cruise’ Poster at Disneyland Park, Walt Disney World" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks

"Adding a Personal Touch to the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Warm Up To New Merchandise for Disney’s ‘Frozen’ at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Merchandise Debuts at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"New Looks at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutiques Celebrate Disney’s ‘Frozen’ and the Holidays at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Comfy, Cozy and Fashionable Winter Sweaters at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort




*(2012)*​
"Make Festive Mickey Mouse Nutcrackers Part of Your Holiday Traditions at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Last-Minute Holiday Shopping Tips at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Merchandise at Disney California Adventure Park is Definitely One For the Road" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 20th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Discover the Perfect Holiday Treasures at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Special Offers on D-Tech and Ear Hat Ornaments For The Holidays at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 22nd, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager




*(2011)*​
"Hanukkah-Inspired Gifts from Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 15th, 2011 by Erin Catalano, Merchandise Communication Specialist, Walt Disney World Resort

"Holiday Shopping at the Disneyland Resort" - DIS Unplugged; posted on December 14, 2011 by Mary Jo, Contributor/Correspondent

"Decorating Disney Style for the Holidays" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2011 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Holiday Shopping at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 29th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holiday Shopping Scoop at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2011 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Download the Disney Theme Park Merchandise Holiday Guide" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2011 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Dazzling Holiday Dolls at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2011 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort




*(2009)*​
"Top 10 Disney Stocking Stuffers" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2009 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Top 5 Disney Gift Ideas for the Holidays" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2009 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Holiday Inspired Vinylmation Series in Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 8th, 2009 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager



​


----------



## Sherry E

*The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*






















_The three hotels of the Disneyland Resort - The Disneyland Hotel, the Grand Californian Hotel and the Paradise Pier Hotel - get into the spirit of the holiday season too, complete with themed decorations, photo opportunities with Santa Claus and strolling carolers who entertain and delight guests.  All of the hotels are within a short walking distance from the parks and Downtown Disney, so it is very easy to take a break from the hustle and bustle of Disneyland or California Adventure and enjoy the hotels' Yuletide atmosphere.

However, if you do plan to enjoy any of the Disneyland Resort hotels' holiday offerings, be aware that the hotels are usually not decorated by the official season start date.  Typically, the hotels will receive their Christmas overlays by Thanksgiving weekend -- though, in a year when Thanksgiving falls late in the month, the decorations could appear earlier than usual -- with the Grand Californian being the first hotel to get its tree; the Disneyland Hotel being the second; and Paradise Pier being the last.  If you want the full holiday experience - with the parks, hotels and Downtown Disney immersed in merriment - make sure to time your visit to arrive as close to Thanksgiving as possible, or after it ends.

Santa Claus will not begin greeting guests for the season until Thanksgiving, and he is gone from the 3 hotels after Christmas Eve.  

The strolling Christmas carolers are usually gone within a couple of days after Christmas.

If you are a guest at one of the hotels, you can order special in-room celebration packages from Disney Floral & Gifts, including small Christmas trees and stockings, among other things._























*General Holiday Season Blogs and Information*​

See the *Disney Floral & Gifts page* for further information about ordering miniature Christmas trees and other in-room celebration packages!


*(2014)*

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

"You’ve Got Mail … and Gifts from Disney Floral & Gifts" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG



*(2012)*

"Creating Holiday Memories at Disney Parks and at Home" (info about ordering gifts for hotel rooms) - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

"Disneyland Hotel Christmas Amenities" - with pictures and details (November 2012 DISboards thread started by mo3bys, with photos of in-room celebration items)


*(2011)*

"VIDEO: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Hotels" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Hotels" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



















*Disneyland Hotel*​

_(When you check in as a guest at any of the Disneyland Resort hotels, ask for details about the Weekly *"Magical Hotel Adventures"*, some of which may be specific to the holiday season, such as the *"Merriest Holiday Hunt"* and the *"Winter Ornament Workshop,"* etc.   *"The Happiest Hotel on Earth Tour"* of the Disneyland Hotel is a good way to not only learn about the history of the DLH, but to also see its many seasonal decorations.  DIS'er *rentayenta* posted a photo of one of the December 2013 schedules for the Magical Hotel Adventures [in her Trip Report] - Here.)_


*(2013)*

"Seasonal Beverages at Disneyland Hotel’s Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar" - Disney Food Blog; posted on December 10th, 2013 by Kim

"Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar Gets in the Spirit of Holiday Season at the Disneyland Hotel" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 26th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Trader Sam’s Mixes Up Holiday Drinks" - The DIS; posted on November 24, 2013 by Craig Williams


*(2011)*

"Make Your Own Wild Holiday Cocktails with Recipes from Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 13th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Mele Kaliki Tiki at Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2011 by Tom Fitzgerald, Executive VP & Senior Creative Executive, Walt Disney Imagineering

"Bake Me A Cake - Tangaroa Terrace Sweet Potato Cake at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer




*Santa Claus -- Where and When to Meet Him!*

*(2013 information -- Schedules will likely be similar or identical in 2014, starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve)*

_Where:_  Fantasy Tower  (Across from the Grand Ballroom entrance)

_When:_  Thursday, November 28, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013

4:30 p.m. – 4:55 p.m.
5:15 p.m. – 6:00 p.m.
6:45 p.m. – 7:30 p.m.
7:45 p.m. – 8:30 p.m.

Santa Claus' 2012 Meet and Greet Schedule at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort -- Information provided by Cheshirecatty
















*Grand Californian Hotel*​

_(When you check in as a guest at any of the Disneyland Resort hotels, ask for details about the Weekly *"Magical Hotel Adventures"*, some of which may be specific to the holiday season, such as the *"Merriest Holiday Hunt"* and the  *"Winter Ornament Workshop,"* etc.   *"The Art of the Craft Tour"*  of the Grand Californian Hotel may be a good way to not only learn about the history of the GCH, but to also see its seasonal decorations.  DIS'er *rentayenta* posted a photo of one of the December 2013 schedules for the Magical Hotel Adventures [in her Trip Report] - Here.)_



*(2014)*

"Gingerbread House Wows at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 12th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"'Grand New' Gingerbread House at Disneyland’s Grand Californian Hotel and Spa" -- The DIS; posted by Nancy Johnson on November 28, 2014

"News: Gingerbread House at Disneyland’s Grand Californian Debuting November 27th" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 24th, 2014 by Kim.

"First Look at the New Gingerbread House at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator





*Santa Claus -- Where and When to Meet Him!*

*(2013 information -- Schedules will likely be similar or identical in 2014, starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve)*

_Where:_  Great Hall Christmas tree (the lobby, near the hearth)

_When:_  Thursday, November 28, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013

4:30 p.m. – 5:15 p.m.
6:00 p.m. – 6:45 p.m.
7:00 p.m. – 7:40 p.m.
8:00 p.m. – 8:30 p.m.

Santa Claus' 2012 Meet and Greet Schedule at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort -- Information provided by Cheshirecatty

















*Paradise Pier Hotel*​

_(When you check in as a guest at any of the Disneyland Resort hotels, ask for details about the Weekly *"Magical Hotel Adventures"*, some of which may be specific to the holiday season, such as the  *"Merriest Holiday Hunt"*  and the  *"Winter Ornament Workshop,"* etc.  DIS'er *rentayenta* posted a photo of one of the December 2013 schedules for the Magical Hotel Adventures [in her Trip Report] - Here.)_



*Santa Claus -- Where and When to Meet Him!*

*(2013 information -- Schedules will likely be similar or identical in 2014, starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve)*

_Where:_  Crystal Cove Foyer (lobby)

_When:_  Thursday, November 28, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013

8:30 a.m. – 9:00 a.m.
9:20 a.m. – 10:00 a.m.
10:15 a.m. – 11:00 a.m.

Santa Claus' 2012 Meet and Greet Schedule at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort -- Information provided by Cheshirecatty


----------



## Sherry E

*Downtown Disney*








































​


_(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals, menus and/or events for Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and Day and New Year's Eve and Day [including the "N’awlins Masquerade New Year's Eve Bash"], but those menus and details will not appear on their websites until closer to the holidays.) _



​



*Anna & Elsa's Boutique*

_(This is not a holiday-specific location, although it will most likely feature seasonal merchandise and makeovers, and will be promoted heavily along with the "Frozen Fun" that is taking place in DCA and DL, as well as with Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink in Downtown Disney)_

"The New Anna & Elsa’s Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort Will Give You ‘Chills’" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 20th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsa’s Boutique Opens in Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 6th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Update: Anna & Elsa’s Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 16th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsa’s Boutique and More Thrilling Transformations Coming to the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 19th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort



​


*Breakfast with Santa at Downtown Disney (at Catal Restaurant)*

As of the Holidays of 2014, a new, limited *"Breakfast with Santa at Downtown Disney"* event (December 14, 20, 21, 22 and 23) is being introduced at Catal restaurant (making it Santa's 6th photo spot at Disneyland Resort), and the meal price includes vouchers for ice skating at Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink.   Info can be found -- *HERE*



​


*Holiday Gingerbread House Building Workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*


*(2014)*

Dates:

Saturday, December 13 - 12 pm - 2 pm
Sunday, December 14 - 12 pm - 2 pm
Saturday, December 20 - 12 pm - 2 pm
Sunday, December 21 - 12 pm - 2 pm


Tickets will be available on November 10th, 2014.

$48 per Gingerbread Kit (plus tax & online service fees) 
Price of Kit Includes 2 seats 
Additional Seats May be Purchased for $12 per seat 
Advance Payment by Credit Card Required 
Refunds: only with a 72 hour notice of the date selected 


More info on the Jazz Kitchen website -- *HERE*.


*(2013 details)*

*figment_jii's* recap/review of the 2013 Gingerbread Workshop, with photos -- *HERE*.

2013 Info on the Jazz Kitchen Holiday Gingerbread Workshop.

Holiday Gingerbread Houses at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen (November 1, 2013, article for D23 members regarding event on December 22, 2013)

The dates for the 2013 Workshop were:  Saturday, December 14; Sunday, December 15;  Saturday, December 21; and Sunday, December 22 (12/22 is for D23 members only).  




​



*Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink and Winter Village*

*(2014)*

_*From November 13, 2014, through February 22, 2015, Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink and the Downtown Disney Winter Village will be open.  The rink's skating sessions can be scheduled between 3:00 PM and 10:00 PM on Sundays through Thursdays, and between 3:00 PM and 11:00 PM on Fridays and Saturdays._


"‘Frozen’ Winter and Holiday Celebration Underway at Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort with Olaf’s Frozen Ice Rink and Downtown Disney Winter Village Through February 22" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2014 by John McClintock, Disney Public Relations


*(2013)*

"VIDEO: Olaf’s Frozen Ice Rink in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 10th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

VIDEO: Olaf's Ice Rink (Downtown Disney) - DIS Unplugged; posted by Tom Bell November 20, 2013

"Hit the Ice This Holiday Season at the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 25th, 2013 by John McClintock, Disney Public Relations


*(2012)*

"The Secret of the Wings Ice Skating Rink Now Open at the Disneyland Resort" - DIS Unplugged; by Mary Jo, Contributor/Correspondent, November 9, 2012

"Ice Skating Rink Officially Opens in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 24th, 2012 by Janet Knox, General Manager, Downtown Disney District, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort Guests Will Soon be Ice Skating at the Downtown Disney District" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2012 by Janet Knox, General Manager, Downtown Disney District, Disneyland Resort




​



*Other Things to Do/See in Downtown Disney*


*(2014)*


_The Disneyland Carolers will perform in Downtown Disney from November 12, 2014 through January 10, 2015 (according to DLR website)_



*(2011)*

"TUBACHRISTMAS Coming to Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Celebrate the Holidays at the Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Downtown Disney Holiday Trees to be Donated to Local Military Families" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 6th, 2011 by Betsy Sanchez, Manager of Media Relations, Disneyland Resort






​


----------



## Sherry E

*Other Holiday Activities to Do/Things to See Around Southern California 
(because it doesn't hurt to leave Disneyland Resort once in a while!)*











































*****LINKS FOR SEASON-SPECIFIC EVENTS GIVEN BELOW MAY BECOME INACTIVE AFTER THE HOLIDAY SEASON ENDS, AND THEN ACTIVE AGAIN CLOSER TO THE NEXT HOLIDAY SEASON**** *​


*Knott's Merry Farm (in Buena Park, CA -- Orange County) * 

General Information about Knott's Merry Farm on About.com

Knott's Merry Farm's home page 

Information about Knott's Berry/Merry Farm's Thanksgiving Dining 

"Christmas at Knott's Merry Farm" - blog by Wayne Toigo (DIS Unplugged), December 8, 2012

DIS Unplugged Podcast segment about Knott's Merry Farm (December 2, 2012)

"Knott's Merry Farm Creates Holiday Memories for the Entire Family" - press release; posted November 6, 2012

"Knott's Merry Farm's Christmas Crafts Fair" - blog by Mary Jo (DIS Unplugged), December 6, 2011




​


*Tournament of Roses Parade (in Pasadena) on New Year's Day*

Rose Parade – Post-Parade Showcase of Floats – Thursday, January 1, 2015 

_Tournament of Roses Parade -- Thursday, January 1, 2015_

_Float Decorating/Viewing (Pre-Parade) -- December 27 - December 31, 2014_


DIS Unplugged Podcast segment with Mary Jo discussing the Rose Parade -- November 7, 2013

"Destination: Cars Land Makes its Rose Parade Debut" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 2nd, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Rose Parade Fans Floored by Destination: Cars Land Float" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 1st, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Destination: 124th Rose Parade" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 31st, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"The Cars Land Rose Parade Float is Lookin' Good!" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 28th, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"What Does it Take to Bring Cars Land to Life as a Rose Parade Float?" - DIS Unplugged; by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent, December 30, 2012



​



*Universal Studios Hollywood and Universal CityWalk*

(_Grinchmas is a very popular yearly holiday event at USH, and it usually begins after Thanksgiving and lasts until the end of December;  CityWalk is the Universal equivalent of Downtown Disney, and features events for the holiday season, including New Year's Eve_.)

Detailed info about Grinchmas from About.com

Universal Studios Hollywood's Grinchmas

Holidays at Universal CityWalk -- including nightly snowfall and Santa's Snow Zone 













*More Holiday Activities Around Southern California*​


"Local Holiday Events to Complement Your Disneyland Vacation - Part 1" - blog by Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged), December 7, 2011

"Local Holiday Events to Complement Your Disneyland Vacation - Part 2" - blog by Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged), December 8, 2011




*Beverly Center (shopping center near Beverly Hills)*

Beverly Center 2014 Holidays (including Ice Palace, Santa, etc.)




*Beverly Hills*

Holidays in Beverly Hills 

Joy to the Hills 2014 (including snowfall, Santa, carolers, ice skating, Menorah lighting, holiday dining, shopping, etc.)  Dates will vary for different events




*Chill (at the Queen Mary)*

Queen Mary - Chill -- "SoCal's only frozen holiday adventure"




*Christmas Lights in Los Angeles*

An interesting blog about where to find Christmas light displays around L.A. can be found -- Here.




*Christmas Train at Irvine Park Railroad (located in Irvine, California -- in Orange County)*

The Christmas Train takes place on multiple days/nights.  Information on this event can be found here.



*(The Original) Farmers Market at Third and Fairfax (historical shopping/dining area next door to The Grove)**

_*Disney connection:  According to the Farmers Market Facebook page, "when Walt Disney worked on early designs for Disneyland, he did some of his work while dining on Farmers Market patios."_

Farmers Market Hanukkah Celebration (_Celebrate Hanukkah with the building of giant Lego menorah, live music, crafts and a special menorah lighting ceremony_)

Farmers Market Holiday Festivities (_music, arts & crafts, variety shows, strolling carolers, etc. - decorations go up in late November_)




*The Grove (shopping center next to the Original Farmers Market in Los Angeles)*

American Girl Place at The Grove in Los Angeles (there are many holiday activities and events held at this location in both November and December -- see website for details)

Celebrate the Season at The Grove -- Monday, November 17, 2014 - Wednesday, December 24, 2014 (_certain events end after 12/24; decorations usually stay up until early January_)


Photos of The Grove and the Original Farmers Market during the holiday season can be found -- *HERE*.




*Hollywood Christmas Parade -- Sunday, November 30, 2014*

http://thehollywoodchristmasparade.org/




*Newport Beach Christmas Boat Parade (Orange County)*

Information can be found -- Here. 




*Nutcracker Christmas Tree Lighting and Holiday Village (in Downtown Anaheim -- Orange County, CA)*

Information is Here.




*Six Flags Magic Mountain's Holiday in the Park*

_This event was brand new as of the holiday season of 2014, but I suspect it will be around for future holiday seasons!  If you like your holiday cheer mixed in with a few thrills, this might be a good place to visit on a non-DLR day!_

Information can be found on the Six Flags website -- Here.




*Winter Holiday Festival* (Downtown Los Angeles)

Info can be found -- Here.




*Winterlit* (including  ICE) (in Los Angeles/Santa Monica)

Info can be found -- Here.


​


----------



## Sherry E

*Trip Reviews, Recaps and Reports!!!*

_*(These holiday travelers decked the halls, jingled the bells and walked in a winter wonderland...and now they are sharing their experiences with you!)*_



​




*2014 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


*December 2014*

ARIELvsURSULA experienced the holidays at DLR for the first time and checked in live -- *HERE*.  She later gave a more detailed review/report, with wonderful photos -- *HERE*.

belle'ssister checked in live from DLR -- *HERE*.

dalstitch45 visited in late Nov/early December and shared a few thoughts -- *HERE*.

dedesmith32's "It's a Jolly Holiday Surprise! December 2014 - Trip Report" (Trip Report)

disneygrandma experienced Disneyland Resort during the holidays for the first time ever, and reported back on her trip -- *HERE*.

DisneylandPlanner checked in live from DLR, and shared these photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*, and also updated on crowds -- *HERE.*  Upon return from DLR, DisneylandPlanner gave a rundown of the trip and shared some great photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*. 

figment_jii (who also visited DLR in November), made a quick return trip to DLR in December and shared some thoughts -- *HERE* -- as well as great photos of all of the gingerbread gems at the Grand Californian Hotel -- *HERE*.

flyingdumbo127 attended her first Candlelight Ceremony on 12/6/14 and reported back to us -- *HERE*.

Jenasweetemotion started her holiday trip at the end of November, but most of it took place in early December.  She shared photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.  She also gave us a detailed recap of her trip, including some high points and low points -- *HERE*.

joyfulDisneytears offered a brief recap of a solo holiday trip -- HERE.

krispin41 enjoyed her first holiday season visit to DLR (a solo trip), and came back with some quick thoughts -- HERE -- and a great review with wonderful photos -- *HERE*.

minbabies enjoyed the holidays at DLR for the first time, and shared some details of the trip -- *HERE*.

minbabies' "First/Birthday Trip 12-9 to 12-13" (Trip Report)

MinnieLovesMickey reported live from DLR -- *HERE*.

pepe3penelope enjoyed a solo day trip to DLR and came back with some awesome photos and recaps -- *HERE*.

tksbaskets experienced her first Disneyland holiday trip without her kids.  She offered some quick thoughts -- *HERE*.

tlovesdis commented on the crowds on 12/6/14 -- *HERE*.  She also shared details of her trip when she returned -- *HERE* -- and photos -- *HERE*.

tlovesdis' "Dec 6-9, 2014 - Magical Birthday/Holiday Trip" (Trip Report)

xApril, a WDW vet, visited DLR for the first time and gave us a brief recap -- *HERE*.





*November 2014*

cseca tried the *Thanksgiving Feast* at the Disneyland Hotel and shared her experiences -- *HERE*.

DharmaLou had a not-so-great experience staying at the Disneyland Hotel, and recapped it for us -- *HERE*.

Disney127 visited in November 2014 and checked in live from DLR with updates -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

DisneyJamieCA visited DLR from November 19-25, 2014, and checked in with us live -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, and *HERE*.   

DisneyJamieCA also gave us a detailed review/recap of her trip when she returned home -- *HERE*. 

DisneyJamieCA shared photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

dolphingirl47 experienced her first Disneyland holiday season and gave a brief review -- *HERE* -- as well as a more detailed review -- *HERE*. *(Her trip included Thanksgiving and the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel)*.

dsneygirl experienced Disneyland Resort's holiday season for the first time, and gave a recap -- *HERE*.

dsneygirl shared photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and  *HERE* 

egritz checked in live from DLR during her November 2014 trip and posted updates -- *HERE* (11/16), *HERE* (11/17),  *HERE* (11/18), and *HERE* (11/19) and *HERE*.

figment_jii visited DLR shortly after the holiday season officially began in November, and shared these photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

figment_jii also shared some good information regarding souvenirs -- *HERE* -- and regarding the Anna and Elsa meet and greet -- *HERE*.

funatdisney shared these photos -- *HERE*.

grnflash's "Our Holiday Trip Tips" (November 2014)

hclifford visited DLR over the Avengers marathon weekend in November 2014 and shared a recap -- *HERE*.  

JadeDarkstar's (and CaptBane's) November Trip Report (2014) (Trip Report)

kylie71 shared photos -- *HERE*,  *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

liesel visited Disneyland over the Avengers marathon weekend in November 2014 and gave her recaps/thoughts -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

Misskitty3 visited the parks just before the holidays officially began in November, and she posted her thoughts and photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

Mouseketeers4 shared these photos of the Paradise Pier Hotel tree -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

mvf-m11c was at DLR over the first official holiday season weekend in November, which also coincided with the Avengers Marathon weekend.  See his photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

mvf-m11c's "4th Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November" (2014) (Trip Report)

NJShoreDad experienced Disneyland's holiday season for the first time, and also enjoyed *Thanksgiving* in the parks and hotels.  His review can be found -- *HERE*.

Orbitron enjoyed Disneyland's holiday season for the second time, dined at the *Thanksgiving Day Feast* at the Disneyland Hotel, and gave us a recap of the trip -- *HERE*.

petals gave a brief review of her trip -- *HERE*.

petals' "For the first time in like ever I'm going to Disneyland a Nov 14 TR." (Trip Reports)

Sailorwife's *Review of the Holiday Time Tour (November 2014; 2:55 p.m.)* -- *HERE*.






​





*2013 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


ashnjam's "Our First Disney Christmas Trip!" (December 2013)

danimaroo's "That's the 30th time we've heard that song.. A GRAND Xmas Adventure! Nov 13 TR!"

Delilah1310's "We survived Thanksgiving week ... and you can too!" (November 2013)

DizNee Luver's " *+*+*Dreams Can Come True*+*+* Club 33 Trip Report" (December 2013)

egritz's Trip Recaps (December 2013) -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

farmfresh's "Holiday magic & some nightmares before Xmas-a quick review of our weekend trip" (December 2013)

julieheyer's Trip Recap (December 2013) -- *HERE*.

KCmike's "A Disneyland Christmas Movie - Trip Report" (November 2013)

mom2rtk's "We Defected to the West! DLR 2013" -- a December 2013 Trip Report

mvf-m11c's "Our 3rd Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November - November 22nd - 24th, 2013" (starts Post #3222)

mvf-m11c's "Braving the Crowds after Christmas at Disneyland with Family & Friends" - 12/26/13 - 12/29/13 -- begins *HERE* (post #3334), and continues *HERE* (separate thread).

Pesky's "The good, the bad, the pixie dust and a big ol' thank you -- long mini review" (December 2013)

PHXscuba's "A Club 33 Christmas" (December 2013) -- Starts in post #565 on page 38

rentayenta's "Not too shabby for a consolation prize! A Dec 2013 TR!" 

Sherry E's Recap from November 15, 2013 -- *HERE*.

the_princess' "Just got back from christmas trip  NOW WITH PICTURES" (December 2013 trip)

wonderfuller's "I Survived NYE at the DLR!" (December 31, 2013)



​





*2012 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


ArchOwl's "How I did NYE at the DLR! You can do it, too!" (NYE 2012)

BensDaddy's "Disneyland and GCR Villas - Week After Thanksgiving" (2012)

danimaroo's "The Wettest, Merriest, and Happiest Birthday/First Visit Nov/Dec 2012 TR!" _*(*Note - lots of pictures, and review of the famous Disneyland Candy Canes!)*_

DizNee Luver's "10 Mths of WDW Planning leads us to~~DISNEYLAND!!" (December 2012) _*(*Note - lots of pictures, including Christmas Fantasy Parade, the famous Disneyland candy canes, It's a Small World Holiday, etc.!)*_

Elk Grove Chris' "Nov 20-24" (2012) _*(*Note - Includes pictures from Thanksgiving Day at DLR)*_

Escape2Disney's "The Absolutely Amazing, Magical Christmas Adventure!" (December 2012) _*(*Note - includes Club 33 pictures!*)_

JediMasterNerd's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (_*including Christmas Eve and Christmas Day*_) - *HERE* and *HERE*

JediMasterNerd's partial list of special menus for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day - *HERE*

luvslikepi's "Trip Report!! Updated 12/12- December 7-9 Impulsive Holiday Trip" (2012)

mariezp's "Pre-Trip Report: Turkey Day with the Mouse 2012"

Mickey&JoshNut's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (_*including Christmas*_) - *HERE*

Mommy2PrincessAbby's "Operation Disney in December--PTR followed by TR!" (2012)

mvf-m11c's "Our 2nd Annual Early Holiday Trip to DL in November - 11/16-18/12" (2012) - begins on Page 169/Post #2528 _*(*Note - Lots of pictures, including great fireworks shots!)*_

pixleyyy's WE'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS (Take 2) - Dec 4-8, 2012 _*(*Note - WDW vet's first trip to DLR for the holidays; lots of pictures)*_

tksbaskets' "Our Disneyland New Year's Park-Hopping Half-Marathon! 12/31/11-1/7/12" *(*Note - Includes Holiday Tour pictures and review)*

yupikgal's "~*3 Adults Jingle Jangle Nov-30 to Dec 3*~" (2012)






​



*2011 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


DizNee Luver's "Hubby got a Camera & I got Christmas!!!" (December 2011) *(*Note - Lots of pictures, including Holiday Tour pics and review. Christmas Fantasy Parade, etc.!)*

mvf-m11c's "Our Annual Holiday Trip to DL 11/18/11 - 11/20/11" - begins on Page 93/Post #1385 *(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*

rentayenta's "Strike yer colors, you brazen wench! No need to expose yer superstructure! Nov 27-30, 2011"





​




*2010 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


Belle Ella's "Jazz's Very Merry Holiday - December 5-8, 2010" (starts Post #114) 

Belle Ella's "Jazz's Rockin' New Year - December 31, 2010 - January 6, 2011" (starts Post #399)

FlameGirl's "FlameGirl and family's PHOTO HEAVY 2010 Christmas marathon TR" (starts Post #64)

Mariezp's "It Only Took 5 Months to Finish Trip Report - November 10-26, 2010"

MattsPrincess' "It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like Disneyland, November 18-22 2010" _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

mvf-m11c's "Holiday Trip to DLR - 11/18/10 - 11/20/10" (starts Post # 131) _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

mvf-m11c's DLR Holiday videos

specialks' "Great Glad Tidings Tell - Dec 7-14, 2010"

TheColtonsMom's "1129 light years to Disneyland but we got there" (Holiday 2010 report)





​




*2009 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


deejdigsdis' "It's 3 Trips In 1!" (Christmas 2009 TR begins Post #1) _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

tksbaskets' "Our Toy Story Midway Mania Christmas Vacation 12/26/09- 1/1/2010 (2009 Holiday tour & NYE at Disney Land)" *(*Note - Includes Holiday Tour pictures and review!)*



​


*2008 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


Mariezp's "They've Been Some Long Ones! Nov. 9-23, 2008" 





​


----------



## Sherry E

*Photo Links and Photo-Related Info*



​



*Photos -- Holiday Season 2014*

ARIELvsURSULA shared some great photos from her first Disneyland Resort holiday trip -- *HERE*.

DisneyJamieCA shared photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

DisneylandPlanner checked in live from DLR, and shared these photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*. 

dsneygirl shared photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and  *HERE* 

figment_jii visited DLR shortly after the holiday season officially began in November, and shared these photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

figment_jii returned to DLR in December and shared photos of all of the gingerbread gems at the Grand Californian Hotel -- *HERE*.

funatdisney shared these photos -- *HERE*.

Jenasweetemotion shared these photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.  

krispin41 shared these photos from her first DLR holiday trip -- *HERE*.

kylie71 shared photos -- *HERE*,  *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

Misskitty3 visited the parks just before the holidays officially began in November, and she posted her thoughts and photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and  *HERE*.

Mouseketeers4 shared these photos of the Paradise Pier Hotel tree -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

mvf-m11c was at DLR over the first official holiday season weekend in November, which also coincided with the Avengers Marathon weekend.  See his photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

pepe3penelope enjoyed a solo day trip to DLR in December and came back with some awesome photos -- *HERE*.

Sherry E posted holiday photos of The Grove and the Original Farmers Market, from Thanksgiving 2014 -- *HERE*.

tlovesdis shared these photos from her December trip to DLR -- *HERE*.






​



*Holiday Character Locations (Seasonal Characters and/or Characters Dressed in Holiday Outfits)!*



*California Adventure*


_(Buena Vista Street)_

Goofy, Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, etc., wear holiday attire in various locations around BVS

Santa greets guests at Elias & Co.



_(Cars Land)_

Mater wears a Santa hat and poses for photos near the Cozy Cone



_(Paradise Pier)_

The Gazebo/Christmas tree on the Pier (you will often find Santa Mickey or another character in holiday attire at this spot)

Viva Navidad (You can find Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and the Three Caballeros in festive themed garb)





*Disneyland*


_(Critter Country)_ 

At Pooh's photo spot, the Pooh characters wear Santa hats or winter scarves)



_(Frontierland)_

Jingle Jangle Jamboree (In addition to being one of Santa's locations around Disneyland Resort, the JJJ also features characters including: Santa Goofy, Pluto, Mickey & Minnie, Chip & Dale, etc.)



_(Main Street)_

Town Square (the characters -- including Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Donald, Chip & Dale, and sometimes Daisy) wear winter sweaters)

Minnie & Friends Character Breakfast at Plaza Inn -- Although it is not consistent, some of the characters at this meal have been known to occasionally wear a bit of seasonal clothing in the past.



(Mickey's Toontown)

In the past, winter sweater-clad characters could be found here on and off throughout the day.  I'm not sure if the characters in Toontown are still wearing seasonal clothing.



_(New Orleans Square)_

Jack Skellington (with or without Sally) can usually be found near Haunted Mansion Holiday during the Holidays at DLR



*Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*


Santa Claus greets guests at all 3 hotels (see Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post above ^^ for more info)





​



*Holiday-Specific PhotoPass Locations (with or without characters)*


*California Adventure*

Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree (also at a couple of the character locations)

Cars Land

Carthay Circle

Paradise Pier Christmas tree

Viva Navidad





*Disneyland*

Critter Country (with Pooh and friends)

Jingle Jangle Jamboree

Main Street Christmas Tree

Town Square

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (day and night)




*Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*

Disneyland Hotel (Santa Claus' location in the Fantasy Tower and at the artificial gingerbread Castle in the Fantasy Tower)

Grand Californian Hotel tree (Santa Claus)




​



*Santa Claus - Where to Meet Him Around Disneyland Resort!*


*Blogs and Information*

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



Santa Claus can usually be found at:  the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Disneyland*; *Elias & Co. in California Adventure*; at *the Grand Californian Hotel*; at *the Disneyland Hotel*; and at *the Paradise Pier Hotel*.  Schedules at each location may vary.


As of the Holidays of 2014, a limited *"Breakfast with Santa at Downtown Disney"* event (December 14, 20, 21, 22 and 23) was introduced at Catal restaurant in DTD (making it Santa's 6th photo spot at Disneyland Resort), and the meal price includes vouchers for ice skating at Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink.  Info can be found -- *HERE*.


See this post and this post from previous Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthreads for details about and photos of 5 of Santa's photo spots around Disneyland Resort.


Also see the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post -- *HERE* -- for Santa's schedule at each hotel.


Off-property, but nearby, there is another Breakfast with Santa event taking place on Saturday, December 13th at the Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. in Anaheim GardenWalk.  See more info -- *HERE*.


Not far away, at Knott's Berry/Merry Farm, yet another "Breakfast with Santa" event is taking place at Mrs. Knott's (on December 6, 13 and 20).  See more info -- *HERE*. 




​




*Theme Week Countdowns (2014, 2013, 2012, 2011)!*


_In the summer – approximately late July or early August – I will kick off our annual Theme Week Countdown in this thread. This is something I began in 2011 as a way to showcase all of the aspects of the seasonal details at Disneyland Resort for both newcomers and repeat holiday visitors alike, while counting down to the official start date of the new season in November. The Theme Week Countdown – which is exclusive to this specific thread – highlights a different theme each week (for example, Cars Land Week), and many of our DIS’ers contribute to the themes by sharing their beautiful photos over the course of 3 months. Anyone is welcome to participate and share photos if they have visited DLR for the holidays. 

In 2013, I added in a contest element to the Theme Week Countdown -- for both photo contributors and non-photo participants -- and 2 DIS’ers won Disney gift cards.  Three DIS'ers won gift cards in 2014.   Stay tuned to this thread for details on the 2015 Theme Week Countdown when we get a bit closer to July!

Below you will find links to the Introduction/photo posts for each theme in all of the Countdowns we have done since 2011.  To view all of the contributors' beautiful photos that were posted to each theme, I recommend clicking on each link below and then entering the thread from each specific post so you don't have to search through the thread to find the photos of a designated theme.  

For example, if you click on "Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus Photos" below, the Intro/Photo post for that theme will open.  From within that post, click on the link to the thread in the upper right corner -- which will take you to the exact point in the thread at which the Theme begins, and you can follow the pages from that point forward to view all of the images._



*(2014 Countdown -- Total: 22 themes; Gift card winners: marlana323, who played the Code Word Challenge; mvf-m11c, who was chosen in the Random Draw; and krispin41, who was also chosen in the Random Draw)*

_*Rules and Other Things to Know Before Joining the Theme Week Countdown -- HERE and HERE.

Post-Countdown Stats -- HERE.*_

Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus Photos (Monday, July 21, 2014)

A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks (Monday, July 28, 2014)

It's a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland (Monday, August 4, 2014)

Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land (Monday, August 11, 2014)

Mickey's Toontown (Monday, August 18, 2014)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel and Paradise Pier Hotel) (Monday, August 25, 2014)

Cars Land (Monday, September 1, 2014)

New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday (Monday, September 8, 2014)

Main Street and Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Monday, September 15, 2014)

Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (a.k.a. Santa's Reindeer Roundup) (Monday, September 22, 2014)

Christmas Trees and Wreaths (Monday, September 29, 2014)

Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier (including Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad) (Monday, October 6, 2014)

Disneyland Resort -- Holidays Gone By (a.k.a. Seasonal Things That Are Not There Anymore!) (Monday, October 13, 2014)

Holiday Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Holiday Food/Snacks & Souvenirs/Merchandise!) (Monday, October 20, 2014)

Jingle Cruise (Monday, October 27, 2014)

Critter Country & Grizzly Peak (Tuesday, October 28, 2014)

Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants) (Wednesday, October 29, 2014)

A Bug's Land (Thursday, October 30, 2014)

Halloween Time (a.k.a. When Holidays Collide) (Friday, October 31, 2014)

Downtown Disney (Saturday, November 1, 2014)

The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional (Sunday, November 2, 2014)

Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things) (Monday, November 3, 2014)



​



*(2013 Countdown -- Total: 20 themes; Gift card winners:  ksromack, who played the Code Word Challenge; and Mickeybell, who won in the Random Draw)*

*Post-Countdown Stats -- HERE.*

Disneyland Resort Christmas Trees & Wreaths (Monday, August 5, 2013)

New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday (Monday, August 12, 2013)

It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland (Monday, August 19, 2013)

Main Street/Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Monday, August 26, 2013)

A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks (Monday, September 2, 2013)

Mickey's Toontown (Monday, September 9, 2013)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Monday, September 16, 2013)

Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Reindeer Round-Up (Monday, September 23, 2013)

Holiday Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Food and Merchandise) (Monday, September 30, 2013)

Holiday Characters/PhotoPass/Santa Claus (Monday, October 7, 2013)

Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land (Monday, October 14, 2013)

Cars Land (Monday, October 21, 2013)

Holidays Gone By (a.k.a. Holiday Stuff That Is Not There Anymore) (Monday, October 28, 2013)

Candlelight Ceremony/Processional (Tuesday, October 29, 2013)

Holiday Flowers and Plants (Wednesday, October 30, 2013)

Critter Country/Grizzly Peak (Thursday, October 31, 2013)

A Bug's Land (Friday, November 1, 2013)

Pacific Wharf/Paradise Pier (Saturday, November 2, 2013)

Downtown Disney (Sunday, November 3, 2013)

Holiday Cornucopia (Monday, November 4, 2013)



​



*(2012 Countdown -- Total: 18 themes)*


Main Street (Monday, August 27, 2012)

California Adventure (Monday, September 3, 2012)

Santa's Reindeer Round-Up (Monday, September 10, 2012)

Haunted Mansion Holiday (Monday, September 17, 2012)

New Orleans Square (Monday, September 24, 2012)

It's a Small World Holiday (Monday, October 1, 2012)

A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (Monday, October 8, 2012)

Mickey's Toontown (Monday, October 15, 2012)

Christmas Trees/Tree Quest (Monday, October 22, 2012)

Treats & Treasures (Monday, October 29, 2012)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Monday, November 5, 2012)

Flowers & Plants (Tuesday, November 6, 2012)

Frontierland and Critter Country (Wednesday, November 7, 2012)

PhotoPass (Thursday, November 8, 2012)

Character Holiday Photos (Friday, November 9, 2012)

Holiday Wreaths (Saturday, November 10, 2012)

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Sunday, November 11, 2012)

Holiday Cornucopia (Monday, November 12, 2012)




​



*(2011 Countdown -- Total: 18 themes)*


Santa's Reindeer Round-Up (Monday, August 29, 2011)

Main Street (Monday, September 5, 2011)

New Orleans Square (Monday, September 12, 2011)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Monday, September 19, 2011)

It's a Small World Holiday (Monday, September 26, 2011)

Toontown (Monday, October 3, 2011)

Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy Parade (Monday, October 10, 2011)

Holiday Treats and Treasures (Monday, October 17, 2011)

Frontierland and Critter Country (Monday, October 24, 2011)

Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas (Monday, October 31, 2011)

California Adventure (Monday, November 7, 2011)

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Tuesday, November 8, 2011)

Christmas Trees (Wednesday, November 9, 2011)

Wreaths (Thursday, November 10, 2011)

Character Holiday Photos (Friday, November 11, 2011)

Holiday Flowers and Plants (Saturday, November 12, 2011)

Holiday PhotoPass Pictures (Sunday, November 13, 2011)

Holiday Bonanza - Potpourri (Monday, November 14, 2011)




​


----------



## Sherry E

Saved for Photos!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Saved for Photos!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

My how the thread ha grown.  We are waiting for our town car to pick us up and take us back to LAX and then cold Michigan.  We enjoyed our time at DL.  Especially the better crowd levels yesterday (Monday). 

Almost all of the CP set was gone by yesterday morning.  Those castmembers must have been busy over night.


----------



## siskaren

Do I get a prize for being the first one to post in the new thread? 

Oops, not quick enough!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Subbing!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Jenasweetemotion said:
			
		

> It was available everyday we where there and looked like they were stocking it every morning. We found that it moved a couple of times but stayed in the general area which was on Buena Vista Street Information/Guest relations stand.


Thanks!  I'll let my family members know and hopefully they'll find it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like that we are now on the 5th Superthread.


----------



## mrsbicewdw

Commenting to subscribe.  Love these threads. I'm ready to go to DLR for the holidays NOW and we have a year to wait!!


----------



## meljensmom

Lots of votes for Santa at Elias & Co. and for the life of me I'm drawing a blank....where is this in the parks?


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like that we are now on the 5th Superthread.




*Bret --*

Yeah.  I would have preferred to just let the previous thread run through the end of the holidays -- and if we only had a few days left of the season I would have done that, even if it went to page 251 or 252 or something.  But we have another 4 weeks until the season ends, and the whole Frozen Fun event is sneak peeking on December 20th (if not a media soft launch before that), which will probably generate some chat.  The former thread could have jumped another 25 pages between now and early January, so I figured I might as well move us over to a new thread.  

Fortunately, I had everything set up on page 1 of the previous thread, and all I had to do was to literally copy and paste everything from one thread to another.   I had to reserve a couple of extra posts on page 1 -- which I can fill with photos in the meantime, but are really there in case a sudden Christmas party pops up (or some other new holiday thing for the 60th anniversary), which would deserve its own post!

The real thorn in my side is when the New Year begins and I have to comb through the posts on page 1 to change everything from "2014" to "2015" -- or simply revise/edit my text to say that I don't have the 2015 information yet!






meljensmom said:


> Lots of votes for Santa at Elias & Co. and for the life of me I'm drawing a blank....where is this in the parks?



On Buena Vista Street.


----------



## figment_jii

meljensmom said:


> Lots of votes for Santa at Elias & Co. and for the life of me I'm drawing a blank....where is this in the parks?



It's the main shop in DCA.  As you enter the park, Elias & Co is the big shop on the left.  It's made up of multiple rooms and Santa is in the last room (closest to the entrance to Hollywood Land.)


----------



## meljensmom

figment_jii said:


> It's the main shop in DCA.  As you enter the park, Elias & Co is the big shop on the left.  It's made up of multiple rooms and Santa is in the last room (closest to the entrance to Hollywood Land.)



AWESOME!  Thank you!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Yeah.  I would have preferred to just let the previous thread run through the end of the holidays -- and if we only had a few days left of the season I would have done that, even if it went to page 251 or 252 or something.  But we have another 4 weeks until the season ends, and the whole Frozen Fun event is sneak peeking on December 20th (if not a media soft launch before that), which will probably generate some chat.  The former thread could have jumped another 25 pages between now and early January, so I figured I might as well move us over to a new thread.
> 
> Fortunately, I had everything set up on page 1 of the previous thread, and all I had to do was to literally copy and paste everything from one thread to another.   I had to reserve a couple of extra posts on page 1 -- which I can fill with photos in the meantime, but are really there in case a sudden Christmas party pops up (or some other new holiday thing for the 60th anniversary), which would deserve its own post!
> 
> The real thorn in my side is when the New Year begins and I have to comb through the posts on page 1 to change everything from "2014" to "2015" -- or simply revise/edit my text to say that I don't have the 2015 information yet!



Definitely. It would have been nice if the Superthread #4 still kept going till the end of the holidays especially with the talks about the Frozen Fun event. After reading all about it these last couple of days, I will have to see it sometimes these next few months. It would have been nice to see the sneak peek on December 20th. I remember the last three threads that you have started were in mid December and last years was on New Years day. 

You always come prepare when starting up the new Superthreads. I saw that you were up very late last night while starting the new Superthread. 

I got my D23 Magazine yesterday (Winter 2014 edition) and was reading it and I looked at the title "It's Beginning to Look A Lot like Christmas" which easily caught my mine and it talked about the holiday season at Disneyland. This article you will like if you have the magazine if not I would consider getting it.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Definitely. It would have been nice if the Superthread #4 still kept going till the end of the holidays especially with the talks about the Frozen Fun event. After reading all about it these last couple of days, I will have to see it sometimes these next few months. It would have been nice to see the sneak peek on December 20th. I remember the last three threads that you have started were in mid December and last years was on New Years day.
> 
> You always come prepare when starting up the new Superthreads. I saw that you were up very late last night while starting the new Superthread.
> 
> I got my D23 Magazine yesterday (Winter 2014 edition) and was reading it and I looked at the title "It's Beginning to Look A Lot like Christmas" which easily caught my mine and it talked about the holiday season at Disneyland. This article you will like if you have the magazine if not I would consider getting it.



*Bret --*

  Yes.  Whenever I start these new Superthreads (Halloween Time or Christmas/Holidays), I have to do it either late, late at night or rea_lllllllll_y early in the morning (before anyone is really awake and on The DIS).  If I start them in the middle of the day or early evening, then inevitably someone will see that a new thread has popped up and claim one of the spots that I need to keep open on page 1.  There is no way to keep the thread closed for comments while I add posts to it -- it has to be an open thread for me to claim the spots on page 1.  

In the case of the previous thread, I hadn't thought it through and realized that it would be good to keep all the posts on page 1 available for various additions, and for me to be able to have space to move things around and divide them up if I need to.  So now I have those extra couple of posts handy on page 1, and I can add info to them if something major pops up.

I don't get the actual D23 magazine.  I get emails from them, but at the lowest member status.  I don't get all the perks because I have the free membership, but I do get access to some of the online content (like the video of Candlelight, etc.).  I'm sure I would enjoy the articles or bits about Disneyland!  If it involves Disneyland Resort and the Holiday Season, it's a winner!


----------



## mvf-m11c

sherry e said:


> *bret --*
> 
> Yes.  Whenever i start these new superthreads (halloween time or christmas/holidays), i have to do it either late, late at night or reallllly early in the morning (before anyone is really awake and on the dis).  If i start them in the middle of the day or early evening, then inevitably someone will see that a new thread has popped up and claim one of the spots that i need to keep open on page 1.  There is no way to keep the thread closed for comments while i add posts to it -- it has to be an open thread for me to claim the spots on page 1.
> 
> In the case of the previous thread, i hadn't thought it through and realized that it would be good to keep all the posts on page 1 available for various additions, and for me to be able to have space to move things around and divide them up if i need to.  So now i have those extra couple of posts handy on page 1, and i can add info to them if something major pops up.
> 
> I don't get the actual d23 magazine.  I get emails from them, but at the lowest member status.  I don't get all the perks because i have the free membership, but i do get access to some of the online content (like the video of candlelight, etc.).  I'm sure i would enjoy the articles or bits about disneyland!  If it involves disneyland resort and the holiday season, it's a winner!



That does make sense since you will have the whole first page to posts the different info. Now that you have all the whole first page on the Superthread, you are able to put links to all the different posts and you won't have to crowd everything on one post. 

You will want to read that article. The one part of the article that I enjoyed reading was the crew that works on the Christmas decorations year round.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> That does make sense since you will have the whole first page to posts the different info. Now that you have all the whole first page on the Superthread, you are able to put links to all the different posts and you won't have to crowd everything on one post.
> 
> You will want to read that article. The one part of the article that I enjoyed reading was the crew that works on the Christmas decorations year round.



*Bret --*

I can imagine that a lot of the decorations and ideas for the holiday season have to be planned and set in stone very early in the year, and then worked on all year long.  There must be constant creative meetings going on behind the scenes at DLR, as they have to have everything mapped out way in advance so that things can be built, supplies can be ordered, etc.

That's why I always find it funny when some people think that DLR should wait to put up holiday decorations until Halloween Time is completely over, or even wait until after Thanksgiving!  It's not possible to wait unless DLR shortens the length of the holiday season -- and why on earth would they do that?!

Anyone who has seen the level of detail and work that goes into setting DLR up for the holidays knows that it is a massive undertaking.  The horticulture has to be planned.   Every Christmas tree and every window display has to be just right and theme-appropriate.   Every strand of lights and garland has to be artfully hung.   Every bit of entertainment has to be rehearsed and ready to go.  The ride overlays have to be installed and then tested to be sure they are working properly.  The designs for the holiday merchandise and the seasonal menus and food items have to be mapped out way in advance.

There's no way DLR could get away with starting after Halloween Time ends -- or after Thanksgiving!!!!!!! -- to begin the holiday transformation.  And there is a lot of pre-planning and pre-construction work that has to be done all year long, to get ready for it.  


I really only have two available posts on page 1 that I can work with (that aren't being held for something predetermined/pre-planned).   I didn't want to spill over on to page 2 and block even more posts.  It's best and easiest to keep everything on page 1.   

One of the available posts has to stay free/empty for a while -- or I can put photos in it, which can then be taken out later -- in case there is a Christmas party or some special new holiday event for the 60th (it was during the year of the 50th anniversary that DL decided to restart the Halloween party, so I wonder if they will decide to launch a Christmas party this year -- maybe using Frozen Fun as the focus/selling point?).  

The other available post is one that I could do a few different things with -- I have several ideas of what I want to use it for, but I can only choose one.  I can't do all of them in the same post. so I have to use that one free post wisely!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I can imagine that a lot of the decorations and ideas for the holiday season have to be planned and set in stone very early in the year, and then worked on all year long.  There must be constant creative meetings going on behind the scenes at DLR, as they have to have everything mapped out way in advance so that things can be built, supplies can be ordered, etc.
> 
> That's why I always find it funny when some people think that DLR should wait to put up holiday decorations until Halloween Time is completely over, or even wait until after Thanksgiving!  It's not possible to wait unless DLR shortens the length of the holiday season -- and why on earth would they do that?!
> 
> Anyone who has seen the level of detail and work that goes into setting DLR up for the holidays knows that it is a massive undertaking.  The horticulture has to be planned.   Every Christmas tree and every window display has to be just right and theme-appropriate.   Every strand of lights and garland has to be artfully hung.   Every bit of entertainment has to be rehearsed and ready to go.  The ride overlays have to be installed and then tested to be sure they are working properly.  The designs for the holiday merchandise and the seasonal menus and food items have to be mapped out way in advance.
> 
> There's no way DLR could get away with starting after Halloween Time ends -- or after Thanksgiving!!!!!!! -- to begin the holiday transformation.  And there is a lot of pre-planning and pre-construction work that has to be done all year long, to get ready for it.!



There is no question that a lot of the decorations and ideas for the holiday season has to be year round. From what I have read on the article, the warehouse that they do all the holiday decorations year round is not on property but a mile away from the DLR. That was interesting to read that it wasn't on property but somewhere off property.

It is not possible to put all the decorations up in less than a week or two after the Halloween season. This is why the DLR puts decorations for the holiday season during the end of Halloween season. For example, SB Castle got its snow on the castle during the last week of Halloween, New Orleans Square got some of its decorations up during the last week of Halloween as well, etc. I have seen it first hand where there are decorations already up in certain lands and also the stores have the holiday merchandise as well.

I am always impressed every year with all the little details that Disney does with it's holiday decorations from the trees, wreaths, window display, garlands, etc. It is sad that Disney takes out decorations that we are so use to seeing in the past (strand of lights over the alley). This what makes coming to the DLR every year a must for any Disney park fan.


----------



## Speechphi

Wow! On to a new thread  

Posting so I can subscribe...

And counting down the days to our trip...in 10 more days I will BE at Disneyland!


----------



## siskaren

mrsbicewdw said:


> Commenting to subscribe.





Speechphi said:


> Posting so I can subscribe...



FYI, it's not necessary to post to a thread in order to subscribe to it. At the top of the first post of each page of the thread is a link labeled "Thread Tools". If you click on it, it opens up a drop down menu with a selection called "Subscribe to this Thread."


----------



## pinksand

Hi Sherry, I have a question about snow and Main Street - when does it snow? After the fireworks, I believe, but is there also an earlier "snowing"?


----------



## Sherry E

_*Welcome, friends, newcomers and all holiday season peeps from the previous Superthreads!* _


​



pinksand said:


> Hi Sherry, I have a question about snow and Main Street - when does it snow? After the fireworks, I believe, but is there also an earlier "snowing"?



Welcome, *pinksand*!

Yes, the snow falls before and after fireworks.

There is actually a pretty good explanation of when the snow falls on The DIS/wdwinfo.com -- it can be found *HERE*, in the paragraphs right under "Disneyland Park."


*Bret/mvf-m11c,* *figment_jii* and *Jenasweetemotion* (if she finds her way over here to us!) can probably answer a bit better as to when the earlier snow falls.  I seem to just catch it when it happens -- either on Main Street or by IASWH -- but I rarely pay attention to the time, and how soon before the fireworks the snow falls, etc.


​


----------



## figment_jii

pinksand said:


> Hi Sherry, I have a question about snow and Main Street - when does it snow? After the fireworks, I believe, but is there also an earlier "snowing"?



As _Sherry_ mentioned, snow falls on Main Street (and maybe other locations) at multiple times during the evening.  It falls after fireworks and at the end of the "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting" ceremony.  I can't remember the times of the ceremony, but Touring Plans has a schedule.  I'll look on my Times Guides when I get home to see if has any information.
http://touringplans.com/disneyland/attractions/wintertime-enchantment-holiday-lighting


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry, thanks for all the hard work you put into the Superthread.

Corinna


----------



## pinksand

Thanks very much Sherry and Figment! That information is just what I needed! 

One more question - is there a schedule for the Dickensian carolers? I've seen them in the GCH in years past and they are outstanding.  I think they carol through all the hotels and maybe the park too, but I can't find a schedule.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Corinna*!  And welcome!



​




pinksand said:


> Thanks very much Sherry and Figment! That information is just what I needed!
> 
> One more question - is there a schedule for the Dickensian carolers? I've seen them in the GCH in years past and they are outstanding.  I think they carol through all the hotels and maybe the park too, but I can't find a schedule.



*pinksand* --

You know, it's funny you should ask about the schedule for the carolers.  Sometime within the last few days I was searching around online for some bit of information that I didn't have, and in the process of my searching and reading I unintentionally stumbled upon a site that had a brief mention of the carolers' schedule in at least one of their locations.  I can't recall if it was a recent comment/post/article or an older one (because it wasn't what I was looking for at that moment), and I can't figure out if I saved it to my Favorites or if I somehow lost it in cyberspace.  In any case, there was some sort of a loose schedule for the carolers, for at least one of the hotels!

The carolers perform at all 3 hotels, and in Downtown Disney on select dates.  I don't _think_ they are still in Disneyland Park anymore -- though I could be wrong on that.  They used to be in Disneyland.  

The Bell Ringers are on Buena Vista Street in California Adventure, and they are wonderful! I've seen the Bell Ringers in the early afternoon quite often.

When I've seen carolers at the GCH, they have either been right in front of the giant Christmas tree in the lobby, or they have been stationed along the main hallway that leads past the restroom, past the conference room/ballroom and out of the lobby.  I've seen them as late as 7:30 or 8:00-ish at night, and I think I also saw them in maybe the 5:30-ish or 6 p.m. range.

I've seen the carolers in the PPH lobby in the morning, but others have seen them in the afternoon.

Usually, if Santa is greeting guests in front of the tree at the GCH or PPH, the carolers won't be in front of the tree too.  They seem to take turns.  But the GCH carolers (I think there are two sets of them) may be down that that hallway I mentioned.  I know it sounds silly, but I think that the Grand Californian Hotel "Hallway Carolers" are a different group than the Grand Californian "Tree Carolers"!!  They have different outfits too!

I have not seen any carolers at the Disneyland Hotel, but *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* saw them last year, near the fake gingerbread Castle in the Fantasy Tower.

I would imagine that, since more and more people are beginning to ask for Santa's hotel schedules -- and those schedules are usually printed up and set out on a front desk somewhere at each hotel -- there are also probably people asking about the hotel carolers' schedules.  If anyone ever finds out what the hotel schedules are for the carolers, I will add them to the Hotels post on page 1.

I have asked the Reservations Cast Members in the past if they knew the carolers' schedules at the hotels, and they didn't know -- but they said that the actual hotel staffs would know.


----------



## dalstitch45

Hi Sherry, I am ever so grateful for all the hard work you put into the superthreads.  I love reading them and posting when I can.  Just came back yesterday from my DLR trip.  I had so much fun.  Sadly, I wish the only snow I ever had to see was Christmastime at DLR.  Just not fond of the real thing, especially after the last few winters we've had on the east coast.  Maybe you will do a superthread for the 60th anniversary.  Just looking ahead a little, but already planning for the next trip.

We really loved the dancing Olaf magic shot inside the entrance at DL.  The photopass CM said they just started it.  It was a lot of fun posing for all those pictures.  Still jet lagged, so I haven't had a chance to look at all the pictures.


----------



## kylie71

Wow Sherry!  You are Amazing, and a Humble leader of all things Christmas!!
Thank You for all of your time and patience with us!



--Lori


----------



## mrsbicewdw

siskaren said:


> FYI, it's not necessary to post to a thread in order to subscribe to it. At the top of the first post of each page of the thread is a link labeled "Thread Tools". If you click on it, it opens up a drop down menu with a selection called "Subscribe to this Thread."



 On my phone I don't have that option.  If I was on the PC, then yes I would do it that way.

Edit: I just figured it out on my phone. It's a bit hidden (to me anyway). Thanks for prompting me to look more. I have been wanting to unfollow threads and now I can.


----------



## pinksand

Sherry, first of all, thank you so much for all your help and all the holiday spirit you spread year round!



Sherry E said:


> The carolers perform at all 3 hotels, and in Downtown Disney on select dates.  I don't _think_ they are still in Disneyland Park anymore -- though I could be wrong on that.  They used to be in Disneyland.



I asked the @disneylandtoday Twitter and they said the Dickens Yuletide Band (their phrase) performed on Main Street at 1:10, 2:05 and 2:50.  

I'm not sure what the Dickens Yuletide Band is (is that a fancy name for the carolers?) but I don't recall ever seeing them on Main Street.
Which by no means indicates they aren't there! 

I truly love the GCH carolers.  I'll ask at the GCH Front Desk.




Sherry E said:


> Usually, if Santa is greeting guests in front of the tree at the GCH or PPH, the carolers won't be in front of the tree too.  They seem to take turns.  But the GCH carolers (I think there are two sets of them) may be down that that hallway I mentioned.  I know it sounds silly, but I think that the Grand Californian Hotel "Hallway Carolers" are a different group than the Grand Californian "Tree Carolers"!!  They have different outfits too!



Wait - there are Hallway Carolers? I had no idea!!! I've only ever seen the Tree Carolers.

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Just popping in to say hi and check out the new thread. Our PP CD came yesterday, so hopefully I can finally get around to sharing some pictures!


----------



## chrisaman

pinksand said:


> Sherry, first of all, thank you so much for all your help and all the holiday spirit you spread year round!  I asked the @disneylandtoday Twitter and they said the Dickens Yuletide Band (their phrase) performed on Main Street at 1:10, 2:05 and 2:50.  I'm not sure what the Dickens Yuletide Band is (is that a fancy name for the carolers?) but I don't recall ever seeing them on Main Street. Which by no means indicates they aren't there!   I truly love the GCH carolers.  I'll ask at the GCH Front Desk.  Wait - there are Hallway Carolers? I had no idea!!! I've only ever seen the Tree Carolers.  Thank you again for all your help!


  we just watched the Carolers at the grand. They played at 7:30 in the hallway and at 8:30 in front of the tree with Santa still on the other side.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Sherry, you amaze me! These threads are so wonderful and helpful. I just wanted you to know how much I appreciate all the hard work and organization you put into these threads.


----------



## krispin41

Yay! I made it over too!

I am leaving for my trip tomorrow! So excited. I really wish I didn't have to work in the AM...9am to 1pm and then off to the airport for my 3:55pm flight.

I will try to check in while I am there!


----------



## mlnbabies

We checked in yesterday at PPH and we were upgraded to a park view. I was so excited! The view is great. We are on the 9th floor and our friends are on the 12th with a park view. 

We saw the World of Color from the 12th floor room and it was awesome! All 4 girls were thrilled and the adults too.

We then went to the 3rd floor to watch the fireworks from DL. They were nice but it was a short show. 

We walked around DTD from 4p to 7p and did some shopping. The ice rink was cool and small. My girls didn't want to skate.

We are going to DL today and Anna and Elsa are first stop.

Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## tlovesdis

I'm back at work today 

My niece and I had a great three days in the parks, although they were crazy busy days!!!  

Saturday in DL was a madhouse!!!  I have been at all times of the year, summer, Halloween, etc and this was the absolute busiest I had ever seen DL.  I think it wasn't just the CP and convention, there were also tons of dance groups and high school kids (I beleive a marching band or two).  Just busy busy busy!

Sunday we were in DCA and in the morning it was pretty quite, but got busier as the day went on.  Nothing like DL on Saturday though!!

Monday we were back in DL and in the morning it was great, but got busier as the day went on.  The craziest was parade and fire work time!  The parade was at 545 and so I figured we would find a spot about 5ish, but nope!  As we were walking from Adventureland to Fantasyland at 4:15 I noticed that Main Street was already completely full of people waiting.  So as we walked I was like, I think we better find a spot.  We ended up near the Matterhorn at about 430 and it's a good thing we did!  It was nuts!!!!  Then later (we weren't watching the fireworks because we watched them on Saturday) we were around the Main Street area at about 7 and people were everywhere sitting on the ground in the middle of the street!!!  We could barely get through.  This was 2 1/2 hours before the fireworks!  YIKES!!!

I will do a full trip report soon but wanted to share our A&E experience.

We lined up at the gates at about 820am and got in the park fairly quickly.  We stopped to see Pluto on Main Street then got coffee and Starbucks.  We were out of SB by 845 and I noticed the people with the A&E signs on Main Street just a bit down from SB.  So we got in line.  The line was LONG!!  We started moving about 850 and walked all through Fantasy Faire and Fantasyland and down towards Big Thunder Ranch.  They started issuing the tickets and once we got to the front it was 925.  We got a return time of 2-220.  We went about our day and exactly at 2 got in the FP line.  We were done with the meet and greet at 234 (I checked my phone!!).  I felt bad for people that were asking about getting in line (and tons were).  There were no more FP (obciously) but folks didn't even know you needed one!!!

Overall I had the most magical birthday trip!!!  Once my report is posted I will let you all know!  I have to get some work done today!  LOL!!!


----------



## mlnbabies

Just a check update on Anna and Elsa. The park opened at 9am. We got to the section left of castle at rope drop. After we were allowed to go, I went left by the princess faire, around Bippity, and stopped right at the line for Anna and Elsa. It was 9:05 and since I had my party, we got in line. We were done by 9:30. It was a great experince and my 2 dd's--14 and 11 loved it. The fast pass line was halway to Big Thunder. What a great way to start our day.


----------



## belle'ssister

Hi everyone and a big thank you to all for your info, especially Sherry. What a lot of work you've done, it's so appreciated!

My daughter, 7yr old granddaughter and I    are in packing mode for our trip. We arrive Monday Dec. 15th and depart on That Thur evening. We were just there in August for my dance studio's performance (what a thrill to have my granddaughter dancing in Disneyland) but we decided we needed to come back to soak up the great Christmas atmosphere.

We usually stay at the Candy Cane Inn but this time we are splurging and have reservations at the Disneyland Hotel.  Last time I was there I stayed in the bungalows in the back forty. My TA has requested the Adventure tower, I have Club level and I know the lounge is in that building. Hope we get it.

Checked the weather reports and it looks like rain on Tue & Wed but we're from the NW and we should cope fine. The only thing I'm worried about is that I will be using an ECV and don't know how they work in the rain. Any feedback about that would be great.

Will post during our trip, need to figure out how to get pictures up for a trip report.


----------



## krispin41

I'm  here and having a great time! I just wandered around this evening. But when I saw the castle for the first time with the lights, it took my breath away. I literally wanted to cry. 

I am at the DLH...I got upgraded to a deluxe view room over looking the pool. I'm in the Adventure Tower. This is my "I'm cancer free trip." I was given an autographed picture of Mikey Mouse and had a wonderful conversation with the CM.

More to come.


----------



## meljensmom

krispin41 said:


> I'm  here and having a great time! I just wandered around this evening. But when I saw the castle for the first time with the lights, it took my breath away. I literally wanted to cry.
> 
> I am at the DLH...I got upgraded to a deluxe view room over looking the pool. I'm in the Adventure Tower. This is my "I'm cancer free trip." I was given an autographed picture of Mikey Mouse and had a wonderful conversation with the CM.
> 
> More to come.



So glad you are having a great time!  We'll be there in 11 days....hard to believe!  ENJOY!


----------



## Sherry E

*Hopefully, some of our friends from the previous Superthread have found us and/or will find us over here (Tracy/OHBelle, Jenasweetemotion, crystal1313, mom2rtk, lucysmom, Orbitron, Jenny/rentayenta, etc., etc.)!*


​


*This Parks Blog video is from yesterday:*

*"A Shoppers Guide to Holiday Gifts at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 10th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort*



​


*For those of you who may have a day free from DLR and want something else to do that is holiday-ish (but with roller coasters!!!), I've noticed that Six Flags Magic Mountain is stepping up its holiday game!  You wouldn't ordinarily think of Magic Mountain as a place to go for pretty holiday lights and activities.  They must have finally realized that all of the holiday celebrants/theme park visitors head to Disneyland Resort, to Knott's Merry Farm or to Grinchmas at Universal Studios Hollywood for their doses of yuletide cheer and fun rides.*

Six Flags is now doing something called "Holiday in the Park."  Their website gives the basic info, which can be found -- *HERE*.


MiceAge did a good piece on "Holiday in the Park," with detailed photos -- *HERE*.


I mean, it's not Disneyland Resort.  It's not Knott's Merry Farm.  But at least Six Flags is trying to do something holiday-ish in a park that is generally not associated with holiday fun at all!  And there are probably a lot of people who love holiday-related activities and love roller coasters too, so there must be a market for it!  I don't know why it took Six Flags so long to finally do this, but at least they're doing it now!



​




dalstitch45 said:


> Hi Sherry, I am ever so grateful for all the hard work you put into the superthreads.  I love reading them and posting when I can.  Just came back yesterday from my DLR trip.  I had so much fun.  Sadly, I wish the only snow I ever had to see was Christmastime at DLR.  Just not fond of the real thing, especially after the last few winters we've had on the east coast.  Maybe you will do a superthread for the 60th anniversary.  Just looking ahead a little, but already planning for the next trip.
> 
> We really loved the dancing Olaf magic shot inside the entrance at DL.  The photopass CM said they just started it.  It was a lot of fun posing for all those pictures.  Still jet lagged, so I haven't had a chance to look at all the pictures.




*dalstitch45 --*

Welcome, and thank you so much for the kind words!  I'm glad you had a good trip (even though it meant returning to real snow)!  It will be interesting to see what next year holds in terms of holiday activities at DLR, considering the fact that the 60th anniversary events will probably be prominent.






kylie71 said:


> Wow Sherry!  You are Amazing, and a Humble leader of all things Christmas!!
> Thank You for all of your time and patience with us!
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori



Thank you for the kind words, *Lori*!  I'm glad you joined us over here for another year of fun!





mrsbicewdw said:


> On my phone I don't have that option.  If I was on the PC, then yes I would do it that way.
> 
> Edit: I just figured it out on my phone. It's a bit hidden (to me anyway). Thanks for prompting me to look more. I have been wanting to unfollow threads and now I can.



*mrsbicewdw --*

I'm glad you spoke up to let us know that you're there!  I know that there are a lot of lurkers, but it's always nice to know who is following along.





pinksand said:


> Sherry, first of all, thank you so much for all your help and all the holiday spirit you spread year round!
> 
> 
> I asked the @disneylandtoday Twitter and they said the Dickens Yuletide Band (their phrase) performed on Main Street at 1:10, 2:05 and 2:50.
> 
> I'm not sure what the Dickens Yuletide Band is (is that a fancy name for the carolers?) but I don't recall ever seeing them on Main Street.
> Which by no means indicates they aren't there!
> 
> I truly love the GCH carolers.  I'll ask at the GCH Front Desk.
> 
> Wait - there are Hallway Carolers? I had no idea!!! I've only ever seen the Tree Carolers.
> 
> Thank you again for all your help!



*pinksand --*

Thank you so much for the kind words as well!   I really appreciate it, and I appreciate those who are following along and realizing that this is a good thread to get information and to go in-depth about what the Holidays at DLR entail.  

I think that actual carolers used to perform in Disneyland, though I don't know when they stopped performing in that park.

The Dickens Yuletide Band is an actual band -- like the other random bands that pop up on Main Street, etc.  I wanted to catch them last year and I missed them

Yes, at the GCH there is a set of Hallway Carolers (my informal name for them!), and I think they have different outfits from the ones who perform in front of the giant tree.  The carolers at the other 2 Disney hotels may have slightly different outfits as well.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Just popping in to say hi and check out the new thread. Our PP CD came yesterday, so hopefully I can finally get around to sharing some pictures!



Hi, *Jamie*! 

I'm glad you joined us, and I look forward to seeing your photos!  I know it's a busy time for you.





chrisaman said:


> we just watched the Carolers at the grand. They played at 7:30 in the hallway and at 8:30 in front of the tree with Santa still on the other side.



*chrisaman --*

Thank you so much for letting us know the times that you saw them at the GCH - it helps a lot.  In fact, I will add it into the GCH section of the Hotels post on page 1.




lorijohnhill said:


> Sherry, you amaze me! These threads are so wonderful and helpful. I just wanted you to know how much I appreciate all the hard work and organization you put into these threads.



*lorijohnhill --*

Thank you for saying such nice things! The Halloween and Christmas/Holiday Superthreads do require a lot of work and time to set them up, and to maintain, do the Theme Week Countdowns, etc. -- but I think the works pays off in that a lot of people learn a lot about those seasons from the great info given out in this thread, and Disney knows about these threads and occasionally peeks in.





mlnbabies said:


> We checked in yesterday at PPH and we were upgraded to a park view. I was so excited! The view is great. We are on the 9th floor and our friends are on the 12th with a park view.
> 
> We saw the World of Color from the 12th floor room and it was awesome! All 4 girls were thrilled and the adults too.
> 
> We then went to the 3rd floor to watch the fireworks from DL. They were nice but it was a short show.
> 
> We walked around DTD from 4p to 7p and did some shopping. The ice rink was cool and small. My girls didn't want to skate.
> 
> We are going to DL today and Anna and Elsa are first stop.
> 
> Thanks for all of the info.



*mlnbabies --*

Thank you for the updates!

I'm so glad you got upgraded to a park view at the PPH  -- isn't it an amazing view?  I don't think I've been on the 9th floor, but last year my view was from the 12th floor and I couldn't stop staring out the window!





tlovesdis said:


> I'm back at work today
> 
> My niece and I had a great three days in the parks, although they were crazy busy days!!!
> 
> Saturday in DL was a madhouse!!!  I have been at all times of the year, summer, Halloween, etc and this was the absolute busiest I had ever seen DL.  I think it wasn't just the CP and convention, there were also tons of dance groups and high school kids (I beleive a marching band or two).  Just busy busy busy!
> 
> Sunday we were in DCA and in the morning it was pretty quite, but got busier as the day went on.  Nothing like DL on Saturday though!!
> 
> Monday we were back in DL and in the morning it was great, but got busier as the day went on.  The craziest was parade and fire work time!  The parade was at 545 and so I figured we would find a spot about 5ish, but nope!  As we were walking from Adventureland to Fantasyland at 4:15 I noticed that Main Street was already completely full of people waiting.  So as we walked I was like, I think we better find a spot.  We ended up near the Matterhorn at about 430 and it's a good thing we did!  It was nuts!!!!  Then later (we weren't watching the fireworks because we watched them on Saturday) we were around the Main Street area at about 7 and people were everywhere sitting on the ground in the middle of the street!!!  We could barely get through.  This was 2 1/2 hours before the fireworks!  YIKES!!!
> 
> I will do a full trip report soon but wanted to share our A&E experience.
> 
> We lined up at the gates at about 820am and got in the park fairly quickly.  We stopped to see Pluto on Main Street then got coffee and Starbucks.  We were out of SB by 845 and I noticed the people with the A&E signs on Main Street just a bit down from SB.  So we got in line.  The line was LONG!!  We started moving about 850 and walked all through Fantasy Faire and Fantasyland and down towards Big Thunder Ranch.  They started issuing the tickets and once we got to the front it was 925.  We got a return time of 2-220.  We went about our day and exactly at 2 got in the FP line.  We were done with the meet and greet at 234 (I checked my phone!!).  I felt bad for people that were asking about getting in line (and tons were).  There were no more FP (obciously) but folks didn't even know you needed one!!!
> 
> Overall I had the most magical birthday trip!!!  Once my report is posted I will let you all know!  I have to get some work done today!  LOL!!!



*Tina --*

Thank you so much for reporting back to us, especially with the crowd info and the Anna/Elsa info.

I'm so glad you had a great birthday trip!

Yes, I think you're right -- in no way was it just the CP that caused the crowds on Saturday, 12/6.  The 3 Disney hotels are never fully booked for just the CP alone, but this year they were booked.  It was a combination of the pharmacist Midyear Meeting in town (and many of the attendees were staying at the DLR hotels, and inevitably were in the park on Saturday), RaverDay and whatever other dance groups may have been there, etc.



belle'ssister said:


> Hi everyone and a big thank you to all for your info, especially Sherry. What a lot of work you've done, it's so appreciated!
> 
> My daughter, 7yr old granddaughter and I    are in packing mode for our trip. We arrive Monday Dec. 15th and depart on That Thur evening. We were just there in August for my dance studio's performance (what a thrill to have my granddaughter dancing in Disneyland) but we decided we needed to come back to soak up the great Christmas atmosphere.
> 
> We usually stay at the Candy Cane Inn but this time we are splurging and have reservations at the Disneyland Hotel.  Last time I was there I stayed in the bungalows in the back forty. My TA has requested the Adventure tower, I have Club level and I know the lounge is in that building. Hope we get it.
> 
> Checked the weather reports and it looks like rain on Tue & Wed but we're from the NW and we should cope fine. The only thing I'm worried about is that I will be using an ECV and don't know how they work in the rain. Any feedback about that would be great.
> 
> Will post during our trip, need to figure out how to get pictures up for a trip report.



*belle'ssister --*

Welcome! 

Thank you for joining us.  Also, thank you for the kind words -- I hope your trip next week is amazing.  I can't blame you for staying at the Disneyland Hotel. I am a big fan of staying onsite anyway, but during the holiday season there is something extra magical about staying in one of the Disney hotels.  I can't explain it.

Hopefully someone can address the issue of the ECV in the rain -- if *Escape2Disney/Carrie* reports in to this thread, she may have the answer.

Do you have a Photobucket account?  If so, you can upload your photos there and then copy the IMG code that will be near or under the photo and paste it right here when you post.  The photos will appear.

I look forward to your reports!





krispin41 said:


> I'm  here and having a great time! I just wandered around this evening. But when I saw the castle for the first time with the lights, it took my breath away. I literally wanted to cry.
> 
> I am at the DLH...I got upgraded to a deluxe view room over looking the pool. I'm in the Adventure Tower. This is my "I'm cancer free trip." I was given an autographed picture of Mikey Mouse and had a wonderful conversation with the CM.
> 
> More to come.



*Kristan --*

I'm so happy for you that you're finally there, and having a wonderful time!  The Winter Castle at night is, indeed, an awe-inspiring sight!  And how awesome that you got upgraded at the DLH!  Have a fantastic trip, and I can't wait for your report!  

I've had those "I feel like crying" moments at DLR in the past, when I have arrived at DLR after a rough year or rough patch of life, and all I wanted was to see the gorgeous tree in the GCH lobby, or to see Main Street decorated for the holidays.  I remember 2009 being one of those years -- I was about to cry at the sight of the GCH tree when I entered the GCH lobby.  And in 2011 I was so glad to be in the Paradise Per Hotel lobby that when I saw the blue-green tree I felt like dancing and singing.

I think that a lot of people who merely look at DLR as a fun place to go don't really realize how happy it can make people, and emotional it can make people!  Many of us feel very connected to the parks, and DLR is far, far, far more than just a place to go to have some fun -- although there is a lot of fun to be had!





meljensmom said:


> So glad you are having a great time!  We'll be there in 11 days....hard to believe!  ENJOY!



*Cindy --*

Your trip is one that I feel very invested in, as I know it comes on the heels of some difficult times for your family earlier in the year -- and I know you want it to be extra special and amazing for Christmas.   I hope you have the best trip ever, and I can't wait to hear about it when you return.  Although... 11 days still seems far away!


​


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> This Parks Blog video is from yesterday:
> 
> *"A Shopper’s Guide to Holiday Gifts at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 10th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort*



Part of my family is down at DLR this week and they were saying that the holiday merchandise is starting to get thin.  Some of the stuff that I saw in mid-November is no longer available.  So, if folks see things they like, I'd recommend picking it up sooner rather than later!  I remember this happening last year as well.  I was down at DLR the second weekend in December and at the start of the trip (Thur) there were still all sizes available for the 2013 holiday t-shirt, but by Sunday, they were out of larges and XLs.  So, it looks like stuff isn't necessarily lasting longer this year!


----------



## meljensmom

Sherry E said:


> *
> Cindy --
> 
> Your trip is one that I feel very invested in, as I know it comes on the heels of some difficult times for your family earlier in the year -- and I know you want it to be extra special and amazing for Christmas.   I hope you have the best trip ever, and I can't wait to hear about it when you return.  Although... 11 days still seems far away!
> 
> 
> ​*


*


It DOES seem far away....and yet not!  I am so excited to see the delight on my girl's faces when the extra things that my Mom and I have arranged come to light.  I think it's going to turn my 19 year old into a little girl again...at least for 5 days.  LOL

I know that I am more than ready to get away and go somewhere magical...even if it IS the most crowded time of the year at DL.  *


----------



## thewelts

I am so excited to join you all on Saturday... Thank you for all the wonderful information!
I am paying close attention for updates about the GCH, Holiday Time tour, BB Fantasmic package and the WEATHER. 

I'm happy to share news and updates. We will be there from Saturday 12/13 -Wednesday, 12/17.


----------



## Sherry E

I just had to pop back in for a hot second and utter these 4 words.





_Churro.  Ice.  Cream.  Sandwiches._ 



Yes, that's right -- run, don't walk, to the California Churro Cart in Downtown Disney and get their Churro Ice Cream Sandwiches!!!


Behold the sweetness -- *HERE*.


I mean... that is just too decadent for words.   I love a good ice cream sandwich, and this is a unique spin on it!  It may be too sugary for me.  How long have these churro ice cream sandwiches been happening?  How have they escaped me?

Someone try one and let us know if it's good -- or if it is tooooooo rich/sweet/decadent!

​


Welcome, *thewelts*!!! !  I'm glad to see that you've joined us!


​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I can't speak to the Holiday in the Park at Magic Mountain, since it's bigger than Discovery Kingdom, but the one the past 5 or so years at Discovery Kingdom has been worthless (IMO). They do put a HUGE tree, but with just lights, no ornaments if I recall correctly. Besides the snow hill, it's all kind of lackluster. But maybe that's because I'm so in love with Disneyland during the holidays?

We got hit by a huge storm up here in NorCal and schools are closed, roads are flooded and it's generally a mess. Nice to have the lazy day with the family, but puts in a kink in the million things I need to get done between now & Christmas! I think it's moving south, so hopefully it doesn't hit any upcoming Disney trips too hard.


----------



## thewelts

So excited to try one of those churro ice cream sandwiches!

Has anyone noticed that the later Christmas Fantasy parade time has changed? It was originally scheduled at 5:30 and now it begins at 5:45.

We are planning to do the 2:55 Holiday Time tour on Sunday. Luckily we were able to change our dinner reservation from 6:30 to 7.

I'm concerned because we have a 6 PM reservation for the BB Fantasmic package on Monday. We are going to have a heck of a time getting through the parade traffic.

I just spent a bit of time with a really nice CM at Disney Dining. He was helpful with recommendations like "walk through the shops". He thought it might actually be better to move up on the right side of Main Street and attempt to cross. Not sure? We will make a game time decision on that one and ask lots of CMs.


----------



## figment_jii

thewelts said:


> I'm concerned because we have a 6 PM reservation for the BB Fantasmic package on Monday. We are going to have a heck of a time getting through the parade traffic.


Are you coming in to DLR for the dining reservation (hence the need to walk up Main Street)?  Parade crowds can be big, but in the end, it's not all that bad to navigate through them.  The CMs do a pretty good job of making sure traffic continues to flow.  I haven't ever encountered a time when traffic was completely stopped for any length of time on Main Street during a parade.  It can slow down, but in the end, it usually only adds a few minutes to your travel.  I wouldn't be to worried about it...

The shops can be a good idea, unless you have a stroller (may actually be harder to navigate) or small children that will stop at every display!    I cut through the shops frequently, but I like to shop!


----------



## thewelts

figment_jii said:


> Are you coming in to DLR for the dining reservation (hence the need to walk up Main Street)?


Yes!  We will be coming from the Grand Californian as we wish to have a pre-dinner cocktail. I know we can't get one at BB


----------



## Sherry E

*New:*

*"Five Amazing Sights Youll See at Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 11th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*

​


----------



## Congo Queen

Seeing ¡Viva Navidad! is at the top of my list for my holiday visit to Dland.  The title has two exclamation points (one more than F!) so it must be great, and I love folklorico dancing, samba music, and own Three Caballeros on an old VHS tape. Plus I can drink a Negro Modelo while watching the show so seems pretty much like a home run.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We got hit by a huge storm up here in NorCal and schools are closed, roads are flooded and it's generally a mess. Nice to have the lazy day with the family, but puts in a kink in the million things I need to get done between now & Christmas! I think it's moving south, so hopefully it doesn't hit any upcoming Disney trips too hard.



Yeah this rain has been crazy for sure this is a view from our apartments looking at the creek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I think the news said it is moving toward East toward Tahoe but it is gaining strength on the water and becoming a larger storm  I never know with the news though. Hope you are staying safe and dry wherever you are at. 

Sherry- I found the link in the other post and found this page.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Yeah this rain has been crazy for sure this is a view from our apartments looking at the creek.  I think the news said it is moving toward East toward Tahoe but it is gaining strength on the water and becoming a larger storm  I never know with the news though. Hope you are staying safe and dry wherever you are at.   Sherry- I found the link in the other post and found this page.



The creek behind our house looks similar. The Russian River is supposed to crest tomorrow morning, so although the rain is moving out, I don't think we're safe yet. Schools have been canceled again tomorrow. I'm in the North Bay, which I think got the most amount of rain - I know we're at about 10 inches in as many hours.

Did you see the news coverage of people surfing Lake Tahoe?


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The creek behind our house looks similar. The Russian River is supposed to crest tomorrow morning, so although the rain is moving out, I don't think we're safe yet. Schools have been canceled again tomorrow. I'm in the North Bay, which I think got the most amount of rain - I know we're at about 10 inches in as many hours.
> 
> Did you see the news coverage of people surfing Lake Tahoe?



Yeah I saw the Russian River news. Also saw the schools canceled again for tomorrow. I am no sure how much rain we got. I am in Rohnert Park. 

That was crazy. I saw it and was like  

Looks like another day of painting shoes for Christmas presents and watching Hallmark movies.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad you found us, *Jenasweetemotion*!! 


​

I will be lucky if I can even watch Hallmark movies tomorrow or Saturday.  When we get hit with heavy rain in my neighborhood (which is an old neighborhood, with lots of old buildings and structures and inefficient storm drains), and there is wind or lightning, something always gets knocked out -- either the phone or the electricity/power.    I've been watching the Hallmark Christmas movies since 10/31 and I have seen all of my favorites a few times, of course, but this weekend will be the premieres of the last 2 new movies of the season (_The Best Christmas Party Ever_ and _The Christmas Parade_) and I will be annoyed if my power goes out!  

I know that a lot of people think that they are going to have no problem walking around Disneyland in the rain tomorrow (because they may be used to rain where they live, or because it will clear out crowds and that will be a good thing), but _if_ we get the kind of intense, steady rain that we are supposed to get (the storm system was showing as a giant "red" blob on the map that the weather folks put up on the screen on the news), it's not going to be good "walking around weather."  A lot of people will run for shelter.  

Expect to see lots of DLR's restaurants filled up, as well as the hotel lobbies.  Santa and the carolers will be performing for extra guests!  In the past I recall hearing that on a couple of really rainy days, Chip and Dale came to the GCH lobby and played with kids. So maybe that will happen again.


----------



## belle'ssister

Hopefully you don't have the flooded streets that I saw in the "Rain!!!" thread I just read. When we were there a couple of years ago it rained, but not a lot and being from Portland/Vancouver Wa area rain is usually not a big deal.

We will be there next week and it looks like more of the wet stuff is forcasted for Tuesday and Wednesday. We'll bring extra shoes and our smiling faces.


----------



## Sherry E

belle'ssister said:


> Hopefully you don't have the flooded streets that I saw in the "Rain!!!" thread I just read. When we were there a couple of years ago it rained, but not a lot and being from Portland/Vancouver Wa area rain is usually not a big deal.
> 
> We will be there next week and it looks like more of the wet stuff is forcasted for Tuesday and Wednesday. We'll bring extra shoes and our smiling faces.



*belle'ssister --*

Right now our weather people (on the news) are not predicting next week's rain to be too awful.  It's still early yet, and things can change between now and then, but the storm set for next week doesn't seem as substantial as the current one.  I guess sometimes there is rain... and then sometimes there is "RAIN!!!!" 

Sometimes the rain is not hard to manage and deal with, and sometimes it is a big ol' mess for a lot of people!

There have already been a lot of evacuations; there are tornado and water spout watches in effect; there's already quite a bit of flooding; people are trying to get out of mudslide-prone areas, etc.  But those kinds of things happen when we get a bunch of rain all of a sudden, or a lot of it over time.

It's not too cold outside, sadly.  Last year at this time we had nice, crisp temperatures (down to 30 degrees or 40 degrees).   Now it's in the toasty 60-degree range.

The rain is a-fallin'!  It is coming down steadily and heavily -- no real wind to speak of at the moment and there is no lightning right now, but the rain itself is non-stop.   

This is not the worst or heaviest rain I've ever seen, though.  Back in February or early March, we had a super-intense, brief rainstorm that lasted under one hour, and water was already starting to build up outside my door, my phone service was knocked out, etc.  This is steady rain and I don't want to be out in it, but it's not the worst it could be.  It will cause some damage, flooding and inconvenience for a lot of people, though.

My electricity is still on for now.  I haven't checked my phone yet, but it seems to go out in heavy rain so that's what I expect.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

It's still raining here, although we're on the tale end of it. We should have a clear weekend and then more rain next week, but that isn't going to be nearly as bad. The creek/storm drain out back is receding, so that's good.

I did watch One Christmas Eve this morning before the kids got up and I'm seriously disappointed. I can't really say the acting was bad, but that combo just didn't work for me.


----------



## Sherry E

*New:*

*"Gingerbread House Wows at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 12th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*


​






DisneyJamieCA said:


> It's still raining here, although we're on the tale end of it. We should have a clear weekend and then more rain next week, but that isn't going to be nearly as bad. The creek/storm drain out back is receding, so that's good.
> 
> I did watch One Christmas Eve this morning before the kids got up and I'm seriously disappointed. I can't really say the acting was bad, but that combo just didn't work for me.



*Jamie --*

I disliked _One Christmas Eve_ because it felt too forced as far as the "puppy arrives and wacky hijinks ensue" plot went.  It was over the top, and a bit too outrageous.  It was a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie, and not one of the typical ones they usually do for the Countdown to Christmas -- so it had a different feeling to it.  

Anne Heche -- I've seen her in movies (Lifetime movies and feature films) and she is great in some of them and not great in others.  The movie she did for Lifetime with Eric Roberts -- called _Fatal Desire_ -- was awesome (for a TV movie on Lifetime).  She has also done some very, um, let's call them... 'adult' roles on TV and on film, so it's always odd to see her in family-friendly fare.  She did another Christmas movie for Hallmark called _Silver Bells_, and it was decent.  _One Christmas Eve_ was just all over the place -- not funny, not engaging, etc.  The only good thing was the puppy.

Have you watched (yet):

_Snow Bride_ (with Katrina Law and Jordan Belfi)

_Let it Snow_ (with Hallmark favorite Candace Cameron Bure)

_A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (with Alicia Witt)

_The Christmas Ornament_ (with Kellie Martin/Cameron Mathison)

_The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ (with Brooke Burns/Warren Christie/Henry Winker)

_A Bride for Christmas_ (with Arielle Kebbel)




*[Those are all of the best ones^^^]*





Or (these are also pretty good!)...

_The Nine Lives of Christmas_ (one of the new movies this year -- with Brandon Routh)

_A Royal Christmas_ (with Lacey Chabert)

_Christmas at Cartwright's_ (with the ever-present Alicia Witt)





Or... how about... another good group of movies!

_Trading Christmas_ (with Faith Ford)

_Mrs. Miracle_ (with James Van der Beek and Doris Roberts)

_Naughty or Nice_ (with Hilarie Burton)

_Window Wonderland_ (with Chyler Leigh and the ever-present Cameron Mathison)

_Finding Christmas_ (with Tricia Helfer)

_Matchmaker Santa_ (with the ever-present Lacey Chabert)

_Fir Crazy_ (with Sarah Lancaster)

_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (with Christine Taylor)


Or...

_Christmas with Holly_ (which Lori/kylie71 really likes)



I know you recorded a bunch of movies before you went on your DLR trip.  I don't know how many you have watched, and how many you have not yet recorded, but since the movies will be ending in just about 3 weeks, give or take a couple of days, the repeats of each movie are going to decrease substantially.  Some of them will probably only be shown once or twice more, and others may run in the middle of the night, several more times!

So if you have not watched or have not yet recorded some of the titles above, there is still a little bit of time left!


I would suggest _The Christmas Shepherd_ with Teri Polo but it has suddenly moved over to Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, and I don't know if you have that channel.   

If you have Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, that opens up a whole different field of movies to watch!


----------



## kylie71

I have been over all very disappointed with the new movies this year! 
I re-watched Christmas with Holly last night, lol. I do like it, good memory as always Sherry!
I agree with all of your favorites, I think my favorite of all of them is :

Its the Most Wonderful time of the year, with Henry Winkler, and Christmas Ornament with Cameron Mathison.
Followed by the Snow Bride, and Christmas with Holly...

Not a Hallmark movie, but a feature film, I also enjoy the ""Family Stone with Luke Wilson, Sarah Jessica Parker, Diane Keaton, and Craig T. Nelson.  Its cute and heart warming.

I also like the "Family Man' , with Nic Cage and Tea Leoni..

and "Serendipity"

, with John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale.

All 3 are holiday musts for me, along with the classic, White Christmas!!

--Lori

I have shopping to do this weekend, but will try to get in a movie a night, if possible.... and our family usually watches White Christmas on Christmas Eve!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I have many of those recorded and am working my way through. This time of year is just so crazy for us, I've been slow in watching all of them. I did watch Let it Snow and loved it! I'm hoping to get all caught up on them during Christmas break which starts in a week!


----------



## mrsbicewdw

Sherry E said:


> I just had to pop back in for a hot second and utter these 4 words.  Churro.  Ice.  Cream.  Sandwiches.   Yes, that's right -- run, don't walk, to the California Churro Cart in Downtown Disney and get their Churro Ice Cream Sandwiches!!!  Behold the sweetness -- HERE.  I mean... that is just too decadent for words.   I love a good ice cream sandwich, and this is a unique spin on it!  It may be too sugary for me.  How long have these churro ice cream sandwiches been happening?  How have they escaped me?  Someone try one and let us know if it's good -- or if it is tooooooo rich/sweet/decadent!    Welcome, thewelts!!! !  I'm glad to see that you've joined us!



Hope they have them next year too. My husband is nuts for churros! 

We are starting to look at rates since we want to book our reservation for a hotel pretty early (by the spring). Of the hotels close by, like easy walking distance with two kids, do any have nice Christmas decorations? We would love to stay on-site but honestly the thought of shelling out that much makes me twitchy. Hoping for a close hotel with nice Christmas atmosphere and free breakfast.  Does that exist?


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Well Im back and working my way out of my post Disney funk with a mini trip report. Im not very good at remembering details but Im going to try! You may remember I last left you after our first day in California Adventure that rained, rained, rained! Well thankfully the next morning was shiny and bright and beautiful! We used our magic morning at Disneyland and had the game plan in place, as soon as we got through the gates my husband would take all our tickets and power walk ahead to get Anna and Elsa tickets. He was a trooper! He worked his way through the crowds (no running, dont worry!) and scored us a return time to Anna and Elsa for less than an hour later! Hey!! We went to get some delicious breakfast at Carnation Cafe in which the wonderful chef came around to greet us and wish me and my daughter happy birthdays. Before I knew it our return time was back so we busted out our custom Frozen hats and got in line. Ten minutes later my daughter was over the moon, in the same room as Anna and Elsa at last!










Their best OMG face!

After that we hit up the Mad Hatter to get the obligatory vacation hats. I nearly died when I saw the Little Mermaid hat! I had to have it immediately 





After a little shopping, we hit up ride after ride, squeezing as many fast passes in as we could. Then we decided this time we are making it a POINT for me to meet Ariel. She's been my favorite since I was a little girl and I have NEVER met her on any of my trips to Disney, and that's a lot! I even have a half sleeve Little Mermaid tattoo. I've seen her in parades and shows, but never a meet and greet. So we waited in line and almost like Disney KNEW I was most eager to meet her, we met Cinderella first, then Snow White and finally Ariel. Oh I was over the moon! I nearly cried, but I got all the way outside before letting one or two tears slip out. Ha, my husband had bet I was going to pass out so I think I did pretty well! We havent gone over our photopass pictures yet so you'll need to forgive the cell phone quality.

You cant tell, but Im about to burst from joy in this photo lol!






My husband decided he wanted to try Space Mountain this trip. He has horrible motion sickness but has overcome it to a point thanks to taking Bonine before we go. We rode that and he made it through alright but was feeling a little wobbly on his feet so we thought we'd better take a break. Look to our right and hey, there's a Baymax and Hiro meet and greet! My daughter and I immediately got in line and let the two guys have a much needed break. After almost an hour line (WORTH IT) we got to meet them and give Baymax a hug. 






We had lunch at Plaza Inn after that and wow, the fried chicken is just as good as I remember it. Yum! After that it was just rides all day! We pretty much cleared out Tomorrowland the first day and decided at that point we werent going back to DCA at all but spending the other 2 days in Disneyland. There's just too much to do and we still barely touched everything we WANTED to do! We got some popcorn and rode Haunted Mansion one more time before heading to the hotel for the night.





Excited they have the zero box! We really wanted that one!!

Next morning was Walt's birthday.. not sure if it was intentional or not but boy did we see a TON of characters! Some I had never seen hanging out doing meet and greets!










"Strike a fashion pose darling! Now say PUPPY!"





"This picture needs more ME!"





"Bend the knee!!! Worship darling, WORSHIP!!"





Genie! No way, I've never met him before!




















Pan suggested we stop celebrating birthdays after this year. Good idea!










Mickey beignets before we have to go. Boohooo 

All in all, rain or shine, Disney is amazing, fun, just a beautiful loving accepting place to be. I'll never forget this trip and I can't wait until I live close to the parks so I can go all the time 



Forgot to mention, while we were waiting for Mickeys Magical Map show to start my husband ran to Tomorrowland to get Space Mountain fast passes by himself. Only later when we were walking down Main Street while the choirs were walking up with the candles singing did he go "OH!!! I saw a guy earlier that looked just like Beau Bridges! I guess it WAS Beau Bridges!" He had completely forgot we were there for the candlelight processional and Beau was narrating hahaha. He was right behind Beau and what he presumes was his family while he was trying to get tickets.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jenna --*

Thank you so much for the wonderful review and photos!  I will add your review to the Trip Reviews section on page 1!  It sounds like the trip was really great!




​





kylie71 said:


> I have been over all very disappointed with the new movies this year!
> I re-watched Christmas with Holly last night, lol. I do like it, good memory as always Sherry!
> I agree with all of your favorites, I think my favorite of all of them is :
> 
> Its the Most Wonderful time of the year, with Henry Winkler, and Christmas Ornament with Cameron Mathison.
> Followed by the Snow Bride, and Christmas with Holly...
> 
> Not a Hallmark movie, but a feature film, I also enjoy the ""Family Stone with Luke Wilson, Sarah Jessica Parker, Diane Keaton, and Craig T. Nelson.  Its cute and heart warming.
> 
> I also like the "Family Man' , with Nic Cage and Tea Leoni..
> 
> and "Serendipity"
> 
> , with John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale.
> 
> All 3 are holiday musts for me, along with the classic, White Christmas!!
> 
> --Lori
> 
> I have shopping to do this weekend, but will try to get in a movie a night, if possible.... and our family usually watches White Christmas on Christmas Eve!




*Lori -*

While I think this year's group of movies may be a bit weaker than last year's, I actually think that last year was the fluke.  Last year's movies (many of them) seemed above par -- better than usual.  They were either really good or pretty good.  Even the not-so-great movies of 2013 were not too bad.  

This year feels more like a normal Countdown to Christmas year prior to 2013 -- several of the movies are good, and then there are others...    I think there have been quite a few good ones this year, but you and I may just have different tastes in what we like.   I usually find about 4 or 5 Hallmark holiday movies that I really like each year, and then the rest of them I never watch again -- or I grow to like them more over time, in future showings.  

This year, I have found 5 or so Christmas movies that I really like and would happily watch again, and the rest of them I will either never watch again or I will grow to like more over time.  It's pretty much the same pattern for me, except for that the ones that I won't watch again are the ones that I really just didn't care for much _at all_ (_Mr. Miracle_, _Northpole_ and _One Christmas Eve_, especially).  

Have you watched all of the new movies this year?  I know you said you were hesitant to watch _Nine Lives of Christmas_ because you're not a cat person, and that you'd only seen bits and pieces of it -- but it's a good movie and not as much about the cat and the cat's antics as one would think.  It's a really cute rom-com.   It's been the best new movie of the season so far!  I want to get it on DVD!  At the very least it will stay on the DVR for a while.

These last two new movies coming on this weekend -- _Best Christmas Party Ever_ and _The Christmas Parade _ -- look as though they have good rom-com potential, but we shall see!

I watched a good movie on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel -- _The Christmas Secret_, starring Bethany Joy Lenz.  If anyone has that channel it is worth catching.  The guy's hair bothers me, but other than that it is a sweet movie with a little twist in it.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I have many of those recorded and am working my way through. This time of year is just so crazy for us, I've been slow in watching all of them. I did watch Let it Snow and loved it! I'm hoping to get all caught up on them during Christmas break which starts in a week!



*Jamie --*

I'm so glad you saw and loved _Let it Snow_!  I find that movie to be so endearing and charming.  At least we can check that one off of the 'What Jamie needs to watch on Hallmark' list!

Watching the movies can be done any time, of course.  It's the recording that is trickier because some of the movies that I mentioned may only run another couple of times before the whole marathon ends after New Year's Eve.  And when Hallmark does its Christmas in July thing -- which will probably just be 7 or 10 days -- they'll leave out some of the movies I listed and won't run all of them.





mrsbicewdw said:


> Hope they have them next year too. My husband is nuts for churros!
> 
> We are starting to look at rates since we want to book our reservation for a hotel pretty early (by the spring). Of the hotels close by, like easy walking distance with two kids, do any have nice Christmas decorations? We would love to stay on-site but honestly the thought of shelling out that much makes me twitchy. Hoping for a close hotel with nice Christmas atmosphere and free breakfast.  Does that exist?



*mrsbicewdw --*

I have not heard anything about the other (non-Disney) hotels having great Christmas decorations, but I am eager to know if any of them do!  They have trees and standard décor, of course, but I haven't heard of anything that really stands out.  No one has mentioned that any non-Disney hotel has great Christmas décor.

I know what you mean, though -- if I were to stay off-property I would want to stay somewhere that felt Christmasy, even if it were not as Christmasy as a Disney hotel!

As for the free breakfasts, I think there are several that offer them, such as Candy Cane Inn and maybe BWPPI (which is where *Bret/mvf-m11c *likes to stay).  

Tom Bell from The DIS/DIS Unplugged reviewed a bunch of the Good Neighbor hotels (I think he stayed at 14 or 15 of them in 2014, but I can only find 10 of his reviews) here:

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/tag/good-neighbor-hotel/

I don't know where the other 4 or 5 reviews can be found (maybe he didn't do blogs on the others, and only reviewed them in podcasts).  In any case, he mentions free breakfasts at a few of them, and shares photos, etc.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

I didnt realize I wasnt supposed to post here, my apologies! I dont see it linked on page 1, could you please direct me to the right post? All I see is my quick check in while I was still in the parks.


----------



## Sherry E

*Somehow, I ended up being... Pumpkin Beignets!  Not gingerbread.  Not peppermint.  Pumpkin!  (That's the food I am after I say I want to jump for joy at snowfall?)*

*"Quiz:  Which Holiday Disneyland Treat are You?" -- Oh My Disney; posted on December 11, 2014*

​







ARIELvsURSULA said:


> I didnt realize I wasnt supposed to post here, my apologies! I dont see it linked on page 1, could you please direct me to the right post? All I see is my quick check in while I was still in the parks.



  What do you mean?  You posted your review in the right place -- I haven't added the link to your recent review to page 1 yet, but I will!  Your review is at the end of the previous page -- HERE -- just scroll back to the previous page of this thread.



​


*Jenna --*

I just added a link to your review/report to two different posts on page 1 of this thread -- the Trip Reviews section, and also the separate Photos section right underneath it!


​


----------



## thewelts

mrsbicewdw said:


> Hope they have them next year too. My husband is nuts for churros!
> 
> We are starting to look at rates since we want to book our reservation for a hotel pretty early (by the spring). Of the hotels close by, like easy walking distance with two kids, do any have nice Christmas decorations? We would love to stay on-site but honestly the thought of shelling out that much makes me twitchy. Hoping for a close hotel with nice Christmas atmosphere and free breakfast.  Does that exist?



Have you considered renting a DVC studio at the GCH? If you rent points from a VGC owner you can book at the 11 month window for under $300 per night.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Somehow, I ended up being... Pumpkin Beignets!  Not gingerbread.  Not peppermint.  Pumpkin!  (That's the food I am after I say I want to jump for joy at snowfall?)  "Quiz:  Which Holiday Disneyland Treat are You?" -- Oh My Disney; posted on December 11, 2014



I'm Christmas Cotton Candy.

Which kind of irks me, since we know it's not actually flavored any different! But I do love cotton candy!

I am watching Very Merry Mix Up right now. I'll look at what I have on the DVR later and post it and then go back to your suggestions and try to fill in the gaps.


----------



## kylie71

Wow!  I am a Yulelog!   Never tasted a Yulelog!  but I have been decorated for weeks!


--Lori


----------



## mrsbicewdw

thewelts said:


> Have you considered renting a DVC studio at the GCH? If you rent points from a VGC owner you can book at the 11 month window for under $300 per night.



Oh goodness, I sound like a cheapo, but that price just made my stomach drop like a stone. Lol. We have two little dudes, so for now I don't mind staying at a cheaper spot (since they won't care). We also have to fly from North Dakota, and the flights are insane from here because we are basically holed up too far from any major airport, so they can charge what they want. Boo! So budgeting that much for hotel makes me queasy. Thanks for the suggestion though! If my MIL decides to come too we may spring for a bigger/nicer place. 

And Sherry thank you for the suggestions and links! This thread is the best.

I'm a Yule Log too.  They are yummy so that's good.


----------



## qckrun

This may seem like a silly question, but I need to ask.

We are scheduled to go to Disneyland, Dec 20-23, with parks days of the 21-22.

Its showing 40% chance of rain on the 20th (not sure if SoCal rain predictions are like NorCal predictions, but if they are, this rain could move forward or back throughout the week). 

IF it rains on the days we are there, should we expect lower crowds, or will it be crowded no matter what considering it is the week of Christmas?

Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

qckrun said:


> This may seem like a silly question, but I need to ask.
> 
> We are scheduled to go to Disneyland, Dec 20-23, with parks days of the 21-22.
> 
> Its showing 40% chance of rain on the 20th (not sure if SoCal rain predictions are like NorCal predictions, but if they are, this rain could move forward or back throughout the week).
> 
> IF it rains on the days we are there, should we expect lower crowds, or will it be crowded no matter what considering it is the week of Christmas?
> 
> Thanks



*qckrun --*

I think that if it rains, there is no question that _some_ of the crowds will thin out a bit.  True, in that week there will be a lot of visitors from out of town (non-locals and non-AP holders) and it will be relatively crowded anyway, to a degree, because it's right before Christmas.

However, many local AP holders who have access to the parks that week (which would only be Premium or Premier AP holders at that point in December) would probably stay away if the rain was a real possibility.  

I tend to think that some folks would want to come out on 12/20 for the debut of the Frozen Fun stuff (the start of the sneak peek), but if it really rains then that would deter some local folks.

A friend of mine went to DLR 2 Christmases ago, and she was there on the day after Christmas -- an infamously, notoriously crowded day every year.  There was merely a threat of rain in the forecast -- it didn't actually rain -- and because of that a lot of people stayed away.  She said that it didn't start to get really crowded until late in the day/early evening, when it was clear that it wasn't going to rain.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Sherry-
For some reason I misread that as there was a separate place to write reviews. Don't mind me, I'm in the process of giving up caffeine and I think my brain is still a few days behind the rest of me.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I'm a Yule Log also...


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Also a Yule Log


----------



## tksbaskets

*ARIELvsURSULA* What a great mini-report.  I hadn't seen Anna and Elsa in the meet and greet.

OT: _I've been AWOL from the boards a bit.  Got back from DL on Tuesday night and Thursday morning MIL went into the hospital.  So glad she didn't fall while we were away.  Please keep her in your prayers for fast healing and no pneumonia.  She's 92 and broke ribs in 8 places.    Got out of ICU today praise God.
_

TK


----------



## pepe3penelope

I'm Mickey's Sugar Holiday Cookies! 

ARIELvsURSULA: LOVED your miniTR!!!  Ariel is my ultimate favorite princess and Ursula is my absolute favorite villain!  Luckily, DD7 also loves them!  Thanks for sharing your photos! We waited 50 minutes to meet Baymax & Hero (the week before we saw the movie).  I'd love to meet them again!


----------



## belle'ssister

kylie71 said:


> Wow!  I am a Yulelog!   Never tasted a Yulelog!  but I have been decorated for weeks!
> 
> 
> --Lori



I got the Yule log too,  going to try it when I'm in Disneyland next week


----------



## pepe3penelope

tksbaskets said:


> *ARIELvsURSULA* What a great mini-report.  I hadn't seen Anna and Elsa in the meet and greet.
> 
> OT: _I've been AWOL from the boards a bit.  Got back from DL on Tuesday night and Thursday morning MIL went into the hospital.  So glad she didn't fall while we were away.  Please keep her in your prayers for fast healing and no pneumonia.  She's 92 and broke ribs in 8 places.    Got out of ICU today praise God.
> _
> 
> TK



Hope your MIL has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

i am...Youre Mickey Sugar Cookies!
You cherish the simpleand deliciousthings in life, and embrace the classics this time of year. We know what type of cookies youre going to leave out for Santa!


----------



## HappiestHaunt

hmmm...Had the yule log cake at Plaza Inn with dinner.  Hubby and I shared it and it was so good!  Also, had to get the Pumpkin Beignets  today (those tasted like like pumpkin pie!). Tomorrow I am going to give the gingerbread a try!


----------



## Sherry E

Why am I apparently the only Pumpkin Beignet around here, while everyone else is a Yule Log, Cotton Candy or a Sugar Cookie?  Did it all come down to the snow question (I said I would jump for joy at snow)?  Is that what made me a Pumpkin Beignet?

Then again, I was the only "Sugarplum" among the Elf Names in the previous Superthread, so maybe I am just destined to be on my own little island in any of these sorts of games!

(_I just had to giggle at the thought of someone tuning into the thread for the first time -- who hasn't scrolled back a page -- to see a people saying "I am a Yule Log" and "I'm a Pumpkin Beignet."  They're such funny-sounding sentences, and I can picture someone going "What the.... huh?  What are they talking about in this thread?")_


By the way, under my Pumpkin Beignet title it says:  _"You have lots of holiday spirit and are always the life of the party. Your friends know that your love of Christmas is only paralleled by your love of dessert."_   Yes, but... the dessert I love is gingerbread or peppermint -- it's not pumpkin!!!  So what sense does that make?  How did I end up with pumpkin?



​
*TK --*

I am sending good vibes and positive thoughts your way (or your MIL's way).   She is at an age when any fall -- even a tiny fall -- can do a lot of damage.  As you said, thank goodness it didn't happen while you were away.

​


----------



## pepe3penelope

I am a local AP & have a rare day off on Wednesday. What to do but have a solo day at DL & DCA!!! I'm just a little scared of the 40% chance of rain! 

I plan on doing certain rides & have lunch at Carthay Circle Restaurant. Yummy!  

I have a question...where do I get the pumpkin beignets? Are they at the walk up window next to the New Orleans train station? TIA!


----------



## DisKH

Hello all!,
I've been a lurker on the thread for a few months now but I'm speaking up finally! On Friday I'm going to Disneyland!!!! I've been to Disney World for Christmas but never Disneyland! The first night I'll staying at Camelot (I think) and then Saturday and Sunday I will be staying in the Grand Californian with three friends! 

I want to send a huge thank you to all of you who shared your experiences and photos because they've been an incredible resource. And the organizer of this thread has done an incredible job!

I'm a college student and next week is finals week so that has been dampening my christmas spirit since I haven't been able to watch any christmas specials! So Disney is much needed! Hopefully I will post some pictures and a short review when I get back!


----------



## Sherry E

pepe3penelope said:


> I am a local AP & have a rare day off on Wednesday. What to do but have a solo day at DL & DCA!!! I'm just a little scared of the 40% chance of rain!
> 
> I plan on doing certain rides & have lunch at Carthay Circle Restaurant. Yummy!
> 
> I have a question...where do I get the pumpkin beignets? Are they at the walk up window next to the New Orleans train station? TIA!




*pepe3penelope --*

It sounds as if you have a great day planned!

In the past the pumpkin beignets have been available at Café Orleans, French Market and I think at the Mint Julep bar as well.  In *this list* that I compiled of the Fall and Halloween-specific foods (for my Halloween Time Superthread), I have noted many of the locations where all the items are available.  

Some of the items on the Fall/Halloween foods list (such as the Pumpkin Twist) are actually still available through the holidays, while others have been switched over to their holiday/Christmas versions!  Some of the locations may vary too, with extra ones being added in and some being removed.

I'm working on a similar list of seasonal items (sweet and savory) specifically for the holiday season (I have a post reserved for it on page 1!!), but it's more complex than the Fall/Halloween list, as there are different sub-categories involved (Viva Navidad and Three Kings Day food; Christmas Eve/Day food; Thanksgiving Day food; possibly "Frozen Fun" food, when that begins next weekend; regular food items available all season long, etc.).



DisKH said:


> Hello all!,
> I've been a lurker on the thread for a few months now but I'm speaking up finally! On Friday I'm going to Disneyland!!!! I've been to Disney World for Christmas but never Disneyland! The first night I'll staying at Camelot (I think) and then Saturday and Sunday I will be staying in the Grand Californian with three friends!
> 
> I want to send a huge thank you to all of you who shared your experiences and photos because they've been an incredible resource. And the organizer of this thread has done an incredible job!
> 
> I'm a college student and next week is finals week so that has been dampening my christmas spirit since I haven't been able to watch any christmas specials! So Disney is much needed! Hopefully I will post some pictures and a short review when I get back!



Hello, *DisKH* -- welcome!  

Thank you for joining us!  I am so glad that this thread has been helpful, useful and informative (and hopefully fun too!).

I hope that your upcoming Disneyland trip will be amazing!  I look forward to your review and photos when you get back.  It will be quite different than WDW in many ways (mainly because of the smaller size and scope of everything), but I think that there is a lot of holiday cheer packed into the 2 parks, 3 hotels and Downtown Disney!

The Grand Californian Hotel has a great atmosphere and environment for celebrating the season.  One of my favorite things to do is to simply watch the carolers perform by the giant Christmas tree in the lobby.  I love that caroling location more than the ones at the other hotels.

Good luck with your finals!  I'm sure that you will be able to breathe a sigh of relief and have fun once they're over.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have finally finished editing the Photopass photos. I did not edit every single one and for the ones I did, I restricted myself to one border per photo. I ended up with nearly 1000 photos. Once the CD gets here, I can get started on the trip report. In the meantime I better download the photos from our various cameras.




tksbaskets said:


> OT: _I've been AWOL from the boards a bit.  Got back from DL on Tuesday night and Thursday morning MIL went into the hospital.  So glad she didn't fall while we were away.  Please keep her in your prayers for fast healing and no pneumonia.  She's 92 and broke ribs in 8 places.    Got out of ICU today praise God.
> _
> 
> TK



I hope that she will make a swift recovery without any complications.



Sherry E said:


> Why am I apparently the only Pumpkin Beignet around here, while everyone else is a Yule Log, Cotton Candy or a Sugar Cookie?  Did it all come down to the snow question (I said I would jump for joy at snow)?  Is that what made me a Pumpkin Beignet?



I answered the snow question the same way and I am Cotton Candy.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have finally finished editing the Photopass photos. I did not edit every single one and for the ones I did, I restricted myself to one border per photo. I ended up with nearly 1000 photos. Once the CD gets here, I can get started on the trip report. In the meantime I better download the photos from our various cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that she will make a swift recovery without any complications.
> 
> 
> 
> I answered the snow question the same way and I am Cotton Candy.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I had to chuckle when you said you restricted yourself to one border per photo.

I think that PhotoPass is a great idea -- it is especially great to have as back-up in case anything should go wrong with one's camera, memory card, etc.  However, that said -- it is always the most frustrating experience for me.  I can't limit myself to one border per photo!  I seem to have to get every photo with all the different borders, and then I make black & white versions of the photos as well.  In some cases I may use two different effects or borders on one single photo.   In some cases I zoom in and crop, to make a completely different photo subject from the original photo.  I become obsessed!

I end up getting so exhausted with all of the photo editing and tinkering that I get worried about running out of time, and I end up leaving a bunch of the photos unedited (while the others are heavily edited).  I wish I could force myself to only use one border and/or implement one effect/enhancement and not do anything else -- I think it would cause me a lot less hassle.

Photopass -- A fabulously fantastic, frustrating experience!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I had to chuckle when you said you restricted yourself to one border per photo.
> 
> I think that PhotoPass is a great idea -- it is especially great to have as back-up in case anything should go wrong with one's camera, memory card, etc.  However, that said -- it is always the most frustrating experience for me.  I can't limit myself to one border per photo!  I seem to have to get every photo with all the different borders, and then I make black & white versions of the photos as well.  In some cases I may use two different effects or borders on one single photo.   In some cases I zoom in and crop, to make a completely different photo subject from the original photo.  I become obsessed!
> 
> I end up getting so exhausted with all of the photo editing and tinkering that I get worried about running out of time, and I end up leaving a bunch of the photos unedited (while the others are heavily edited).  I wish I could force myself to only use one border and/or implement one effect/enhancement and not do anything else -- I think it would cause me a lot less hassle.
> 
> Photopass -- A fabulously fantastic, frustrating experience!



I hear you. That is why I restrict myself to one border now. The first time I did Photopass, I think I started with less than two hundred and ended up with nearly a 1000 and the whole process was rather stressful.

Corinna


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Well I got back home on Thursday night from my solo trip. I will probably make a trip report on it because I took hundreds of pics and would love to share them! I had some great character interactions, and thoroughly enjoyed the holiday entertainment offerings like ¡Viva Navidad! and the bell ringers on Buena Vista Street, as well as the adorable tree lighting show at DCA. Spent a lot of time hanging around it's a small world and caught the projection show multiple times, and watched the parade from there as well. I also watched the lighting and fireworks from both IASW and the hub. Made sure to hit all the holiday overlay attractions. In short, it was AMAZING!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Thank you for the info, sherry! After my solo day trip on Wednesday, I will post about my hunt for the pumpkin beignets! Yummy! I'll also note about the day's experience!


----------



## love2go2disney2

We almost cancelled our trip, due to the rain. We were going to go on Dec 15 for 4 days. But now, we are going Wednesday, Thursday and Friday!!  YAY!!! We just told the kids and the are so excited!!!


----------



## qckrun

So my fam is set to hit Dland next Sunday/Monday(21/22). 

I am trying to get a game plan, to best maximize our time, only doing single day tickets. We are going to do DCA on Sunday, and DL on Monday, so we can end with all the fun on Monday at DL. 

My questions are, what the the premier things to do at the holiday time in DCA & DL at the open?

Since both parks have EMH on both days please help. 

I assume DCA, you will want to pick the new Frozen stuff, or head straight to CarsLand. What else are items that you will want to get into ASAP before everything is packed? 

In DL, I know my daughter will want to do the Frozen M&G but is this moving to DCA? Where is the FP located, and since DL is EMH/MM both days, were going to be hurting on this day. 

I assume Peter Pan is a must at open, what else?

Last time we went, was in Sept 2013 and crowds were minimal so I didn't worry about planning. 

Please help... 1-child age 6 and 3-adults 26-29


----------



## Briarmom

DD and I arrive very late on Monday night (we'll probably get to the hotel after 11 PM). 
Any idea what time(s) the DTD restaurants close? I know we can get room service if necessary, but thought I'd ask. I don't see any info anywhere.


----------



## krispin41

I'm back from my wonderful trip and first I want to say thank-you for all your trip reports and pictures.

Here's a recap:

I arrived Wednesday evening, flying out of San Jose a few hours before the huge storm was set to hit. I checked in to the DLH, and was welcomed to a room upgrade. I was in the Adventureland Tower overlooking the pool. Amazing view. 5th floor, room 2344. I was actually right next to the elevator which was very convenient (and wasn't noisy at all.)

My view:






Tree in the Lobby of the Adventureland Tower:






I made my way to DCA and walked around, had dinner (Chinese place on the Wharf) then popped over to DL when the Park closed and literally had my breath taken away when I saw the Castle all lit up for the first time. I also caught the IASWH light show as well.  I rode Star Tours, Pirates and Indiana Jones (using single rider.)
















Had a wonderful moment with a CM at World of Disney when I was purchasing my Disney Pandora bracelet. She asked after my trip and I told her, "this is my "I'm cancer free trip." We hugged and got all teary, and she had me wait a few extra moments after I checked out to bring me an autographed picture from "her boss," Mickey and the Gang! 

Thursday I took advantage of the EMH and rode Star Tours, and took advantage of my PhotoPass+. I had great photographers who took extra time with me (this was a solo trip.) this entire trip.

Then it was off to the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour. I really enjoyed it, and it was a perfect timing, since I had recently got to visit the Walt Disney Family Museum in SF. We rode Peter Pan and Pirates during this tour. Also saw Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln. We also got to visit the Dream Suite, which is amazing. I again got really emotional during "The Kiss Goodnight" in the different bedrooms, and when the clock rang the hours in the living room.

One of the best things, I FINALLY got to meet an online friend and her husband! They were in the Parks for the day (they don't live too far) and we coordinated so we could meet! They don't read this board, so did not know about single rider for RSR (and didn't text me before getting in line)...they were in line, and I was able to catch up with them in the single rider line.

I then had a late lunch at Carthay Circle (the WOC lunch). I had the fresh fish of the day which was salmon. It was very good (and I am not usually a salmon fan, but I wanted to try something different.)

I spent the rest of my day in DCA...











I decided to stand in the "wet zone" for WOC....I don't remember getting that wet the last time I saw WOC. I actually wound up not staying for the very end because I was so soaked and cold...(maybe because it was summer and not winter, LOL)

I took my cold self to the GCH and decided to try a piece of stolen and a hot chocolate with rum as I warmed myself by the fire. The gingerbread house is AMAZING!





I purchased a cute black rain jacket (with Mickey as the lining in the hood) since it was supposed to rain on Friday.

FRIDAY:

I slept in a little later than I had planned, but it was pouring when I made my way out of the hotel. After dealing with my umbrella for about five minutes I decided to buy a poncho at the gift shop at the DLH. I also opted to take the Monorail into the Park.

View from Tomorrowland in the rain:






And sweet! The line to get into Innoventions was not that long! Time to meet Thor and Captain America!

I get in line first to see Thor, and my group is led into the room where all the Treasures of Asgard are. My good friend is a HUGE Loki fan, so I was excited to see his helmet, etc. to get a picture for her. Well the CM was trying to direct us to move from display case to display case, but no one is moving an inch. As we were led from the room to actually meet Thor, I asked the CM if I could stay behind to take a picture, but the room was dark after we were "transported" to Asgard. As I was watching Thor, she waved me over and led me back into the room to take pictures. It was sooo cool!  I was the last of my group to see Thor, and wow. He is amazing. He apologized for bringing the storm. 

Then Captain America. First let me say, I am a huge Captain America fan-girl. I mean obsessed. LOL. So I get up to see him, and I am totally tongue tied and forget anything I am going to say to him. I finally recover (and BTW, he has the BLUEST eyes. OMG.) and compliment him on his motorcycle. And I tell him my DH also rides a motorcycle, a Kawasaki...and of course, those eyes, OMG...lol and I totally forgot what kind it was, although I remembered it was a cruising style bike. LOL. And Cap, he says, I didn't know they made those kind, and that he likes the "old school" rides. Hahahahahaha

And I see the Iron Man exhibit...and I see it's roped off, so I ask a CM, "How do I get in there to see the Iron Man suits?" And he tells me, for some reason, they cleaned the carpets about an hour before opening and they are still wet, so it is closed for the time being as everyone was slipping and sliding) I got some amazing shots of the exhibit empty though on my phone...but for some reason my little camera has decided to start acting funny and stop working, and I left my DSLR up in the room. By this time, it had stopped raining. So I decide, I'll just jump on the Monorail, pick up my camera, run back to the Iron Man exhibit and take some more pics of the empty exhibit (they were anticipating it to be open early afternoon).

I'm actually sitting on the Monorail, and it is having some technical difficulties. I look at my calendar on my phone where I have put every reservation and time, etc...and OMG. The Holiday Tour I have scheduled starts in TEN MINUTES! So I hightail it across the Park, and get to the window right at noon.

The Holiday Tour was great, I loved it. There were some concerns that the Parade may not happen because of the rain, or we may see the Rainy Day Cavalcade, or if the ground is still wet the performers may just wave and not do their dance routines...so we were all on pins and needles...

However we got to ride Jingle Cruise, Haunted Mansion Holiday and it's a small world holiday. And yay! The ground was dry and we got amazing seats for the the Parade! We all enjoyed our hot chocolate and gingerbread cookie!






I managed to sneak in another IASWH ride right after the parade while the line was still super short.

I staked out a spot to watch the Flag Retreat Ceremony. Wow. It was amazing, again I got really emotional.

I had a 5:30 Blue Bayou reservation for the Fantasmic! Dining Package. That's a long story in and of itself...everyone confused and not sure where to go, but when I finally did get to sit down to watch the show, I had an AWESOME view basically five people from the railing, but dead center. But sitting on the ground is difficult and I couldn't even make myself sit to watch the fireworks I was so uncomfortable. And my poncho came in handy once again as it started showering during the show. So I didn't get to see my favorite Belle & the Beast. I did hobble over to DCA, rode TOT and then was one of the last people on RSR.











And as I was wandering over by BTMR, I discovered this!






SATURDAY:

I had a good half-day in the Parks. I spent the morning at DCA. I had two goals. Ride Soarin' and meet Oswald. As I walked in, Oswald was just going on a break...so I headed over to Soarin' where the wait was less than 10 minutes. After the ride, the line was probably at least 30 minutes long. So I headed back over to Oswald's and there he was! So excited!!! He's sooooo cute! I had to buy myself an Oswald plush.

Then over to DL...I mainly picked up a few souvenirs for people back home, had my Gumbo....then ran into Jack and Sally! Hooray! Wanted to ride Pirates one last time but it was down. Hopped onto the train in Toon Town, and rode it to Tomorrowland. My feet were so tired (one of my issues I am dealing with) I couldn't bring myself to walk back up that ramp to see the Iron Man exhibit, and the line to meet Hiro and Baymax was way too long for me. The wait to for Star Tours was over an hour. So I opted to go have some lunch at Refreshment Corner. I had the mac & cheese hotdog and cherry Coke.

The crowds were INSANE today...the beautiful weather bringing everyone out.

I wanted to end my day riding the train around the Park, but it was down...so I decided to do the full loop on the Monorail instead. When I got off, I stopped and made some Droids at the Droid Factory and had another great hug from a CM after she asked what I was celebrating. (I was wearing an I'm Celebrating Button). I got caught in the Parade crowds on Main Street, but managed to maneuver through (after stopping at Market House for some Starbucks, where the CM spelled my name correctly!) and back to the hotel and then home.

I really am a five-day girl for the Parks.

It seems the PP+ were all over DCA....glad to see them. Wish there were more with the characters in DL and in spots other than the Tree, Castle, etc.

I think I "overplanned" this trip. Not that that is a bad thing...but although I enjoyed the Tours, they do take up a good portion of your time, add on a dining reservation at a sit-down restaurant and that is a big chunk of your day.

I did not feel "weird" being solo at Disneyland. However, I did miss not having someone there with me to either talk too or share the experience. I did like doing whatever I wanted whenever I wanted.

And I agree with whoever posted about Christmas merchandise getting scarce. I thought there would be more pins. (Was there a Holiday lanyard this year?) That Christmas light necklace seemed like a hot commodity and of course I wanted one, and of course I didn't see it until today. 

I think that's it...I totally need to go to bed now. I work tomorrow (thankfully not until later.), it will be weird going back to the "real world" and my 747 e-mails.

I have more pictures, but they are all on different cameras.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Hello all I just stumbled upon this thread and think it's the perfect place for me to start my first DL visit planning. I really haven't known where to begin except I'm pretty sure I want to stay at DL hotel and want to be there for the holidays. I guess I'll jump in with maybe everyone's first question; when is the best time to go to DL in during the Christmas season? When is the best (warmish) weather and least crowds (and I know everyone says DL crowds are always consistent because it's a "locals" park yadda yadda…). Also when are the festivities at their peak so to speak?  I will also throw in that my birthday is November 13th and I've always wanted to spend my birthday at a Disney park but never have, not that I have to buy its just a thought.


----------



## Angrose

pepe3penelope said:


> Thank you for the info, sherry! After my solo day trip on Wednesday, I will post about my hunt for the pumpkin beignets! Yummy! I'll also note about the day's experience!



Over Thanksgiving weekend we got the pumpkin beignets at the Mint Julep Bar. We ate at French Market one night and I did not see them there. But, the MJB is right next to FM.

They are sooooooo yummy! Beware of the powdered sugar mess, but it's so worth it!

I'm bummed we never made it to Plaza Inn for the pumpkin Yule log. Next year, right?!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, I'm just letting you know that I had my Flickr account hacked and had to close it. Fortunatley for me I had it linked to a secondary email account, so my main email account was not compromised. I had to delete both my Flickr and secondary email account and set up a new secondary email account yesterday. This is the second time in the past 1 1/2 yrs I've had to delete photo accounts due to hacking. You can't be too careful on the net these days.


----------



## KCmike

We just got back from WDW a few days ago for our Anniversary/Christmas getaway and I have to say that both my wife and I think that DL wins hands down for Christmas.  There just seems to be more decorations and holiday cheer at DL for us.  We missed the two overlays and the Christmas decorations hanging over mainstreet USA.  We also missed the Christmas parade at DL.  I know that many think its "tired" and old but we love the song and the parade there.

Now there were some wonderful positives.  The resort hotels absolutely crush DL as do the vast amenities one can find at each resort.  The snow on Mainstreet falls during the parade and on one particular night waiting for MVMCP it snowed for a complete hour on mainstreet as we shopped and found our spot as this was way before the parade and the hard ticket event.  That was pretty magical.  

Now its time to dream of the 60th Anniversary!


----------



## Sherry E

*Kristan --*

Thank you so much for taking the time to report back to us with the recap of your trip!  *And you added photos (which I just noticed now, as I was posting this reply!)  Thank you! *  This was a significant trip for you for at least a few reasons -- being solo; your first DLR holiday trip; and your cancer-free celebration.  It sounds like you got quite a bit done, and you had some wonderful moments along the way despite tired feet, rain and getting soaked during Winter Dreams.  I'm glad you made it to your Holiday Tour on time!

I smiled when you mentioned warming yourself by the GCH fire with the holiday bread and the hot chocolate with rum!  That is such a perfect thing to do during the holiday season at DLR, and I can imagine that a lot of people had the same idea when it was raining.

And, isn't there something lovely and comforting about retreating back to a Disney hotel at the end of the night?  It's a nice feeling to wake up and go to sleep in the middle of the magic.

I love solo trips and I generally don't feel weird during them.  In a way I have grown to prefer them because I can go at my own pace, do what I want, and I can be silent the whole day and never have to speak if I don't want to.  I can take a nap in the middle of the day if I want.  I can walk all around DLR and not feel odd at all.  I prefer having a hotel room to myself.  I prefer shopping and browsing shops by myself.  

The only times when I kind of miss having company are at meals -- especially at table service places -- in photos, and on certain rides.  I like to laugh and have fun with friends on rides, and act silly posing for photos with characters.  It's always nice to have good conversation while eating.  Beyond that, though, I like my solo time.  I know that there is definitely no way for me to get a lot of photos unless I am by myself.


​




joyfulDisneytears said:


> Well I got back home on Thursday night from my solo trip. I will probably make a trip report on it because I took hundreds of pics and would love to share them! I had some great character interactions, and thoroughly enjoyed the holiday entertainment offerings like ¡Viva Navidad! and the bell ringers on Buena Vista Street, as well as the adorable tree lighting show at DCA. Spent a lot of time hanging around it's a small world and caught the projection show multiple times, and watched the parade from there as well. I also watched the lighting and fireworks from both IASW and the hub. Made sure to hit all the holiday overlay attractions. In short, it was AMAZING!



*joyfulDisneytears --*

Another solo trip! I am loving the fact that more and more people are doing solo trips to DLR!  I know that solo trips are not for everyone, and a lot of people won't do them at all, but there was a time -- not very long ago -- when solo trips to a place like DLR would have been unheard of...frowned upon...questioned.  The people who like to take a lot of photos know how valuable that solo time can be!

It sounds like you had a great trip!  Thank you for reporting back to us!





pepe3penelope said:


> Thank you for the info, sherry! After my solo day trip on Wednesday, I will post about my hunt for the pumpkin beignets! Yummy! I'll also note about the day's experience!



*pepe3penelope --*

I will be anxious to read about your solo day trip adventures (and pumpkin beignet search!)!



love2go2disney2 said:


> We almost cancelled our trip, due to the rain. We were going to go on Dec 15 for 4 days. But now, we are going Wednesday, Thursday and Friday!!  YAY!!! We just told the kids and the are so excited!!!



*love2go2disney2 --*

The rain can be such a crazy thing out here in SoCal.  It may not rain for long periods of time, and then when it does it pours and pours.  We may get a random storm here and there between now and the end of the year, but most likely we will see the bulk of our rain in January and February.

I think you'll have a great trip this week!  I'm glad you didn't cancel.






qckrun said:


> So my fam is set to hit Dland next Sunday/Monday(21/22).
> 
> I am trying to get a game plan, to best maximize our time, only doing single day tickets. We are going to do DCA on Sunday, and DL on Monday, so we can end with all the fun on Monday at DL.
> 
> My questions are, what the the premier things to do at the holiday time in DCA & DL at the open?
> 
> Since both parks have EMH on both days please help.
> 
> I assume DCA, you will want to pick the new Frozen stuff, or head straight to CarsLand. What else are items that you will want to get into ASAP before everything is packed?
> 
> In DL, I know my daughter will want to do the Frozen M&G but is this moving to DCA? Where is the FP located, and since DL is EMH/MM both days, were going to be hurting on this day.
> 
> I assume Peter Pan is a must at open, what else?
> 
> Last time we went, was in Sept 2013 and crowds were minimal so I didn't worry about planning.
> 
> Please help... 1-child age 6 and 3-adults 26-29



*qckrun --*

Yes, the Anna and Elsa meet and greet is moving out of Fantasyland after 12/19, and will be at the Animation Building in DCA as of 12/20.  To my knowledge I don't think anyone knows for sure yet exactly how the FP will work in DCA.  The FPs may be located somewhere near the entrance of DCA, or they could be located closer to Hollywood Land.  

I tend to think that, at the start of the day, a lot of other people will have the idea to head to Hollywood Land for Frozen Fun, and there is very little info as of now as to how it will all be handled.  

I also tend to wonder if Olaf's Snow Fest may have limited hours during the sneak peek, or if it will be open all day and night.  If it has limited hours you can bet that a bunch of folks will be piling into Hollywood Land as soon as they can get in.

Yes, Peter Pan is a ride that is always recommended as one to hit first thing in the morning.  

If it's open in the morning, the Storybook Land Canal Boats might be good to get out of the way early on as well (remember, there are tiny Christmas decorations on the ride, and Arendelle is being added in), as the line can build quickly.

Likewise, if It's a Small World Holiday is open yet, that's a good one to do before the line gets super long (although it is prettier to see the façade at night).

You're also correct that hitting Cars Land early is usually recommended.  

If you're planning on seeing Winter Dreams later at night you might want to get your FP for that as soon as you can.

*Bret/mvf-m11c* and *figment_jii* -- wherever they are -- may have some other ideas of certain things to hit first thing in the morning, and *tksbaskets* may have some thoughts on it as well.






Briarmom said:


> DD and I arrive very late on Monday night (we'll probably get to the hotel after 11 PM).
> Any idea what time(s) the DTD restaurants close? I know we can get room service if necessary, but thought I'd ask. I don't see any info anywhere.



*Briarmom --*

It depends on which restaurant you want.  When I click on each DTD restaurant -- *HERE* -- different times come up.  I think that Earl of Sandwich is open until midnight on some nights.  Jazz Kitchen could be open until 11 p.m.  Catal's last dinner serving may be at 9:30 p.m., but they probably stay open later than that (to give people time to eat).




DannyDisneyFreak said:


> Hello all I just stumbled upon this thread and think it's the perfect place for me to start my first DL visit planning. I really haven't known where to begin except I'm pretty sure I want to stay at DL hotel and want to be there for the holidays. I guess I'll jump in with maybe everyone's first question; when is the best time to go to DL in during the Christmas season? When is the best (warmish) weather and least crowds (and I know everyone says DL crowds are always consistent because it's a "locals" park yadda yadda…). Also when are the festivities at their peak so to speak?  I will also throw in that my birthday is November 13th and I've always wanted to spend my birthday at a Disney park but never have, not that I have to buy its just a thought.



*DannyDisneyFreak --*

Hello and welcome!  

Well, let's start with weather.  Here in SoCal it could be warm -- even hot -- all the way through November and sometimes in December.  It _could_ still be well into the 80s.  It could also be in the 60s, but that's less likely in November.   You're more likely to encounter warmer weather in November than in December -- but again, it could be cool, or could rain.

I don't know if the events of Disneyland's 60th anniversary are in any way going to affect the holiday season of 2015, but what usually happens is that the holiday decorations begin to go up even before Halloween. They slowly begin to appear, little by little in the parks.

Then, sometime in early November (whichever weekend would be considered Veterans Day weekend in any given year), a lot of the holiday offerings soft open or soft launch -- such as the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, It's a Small World Holiday, etc.  Most of the decorations in the 2 parks are up at that time.  There is usually some sort of parade taping for ABC.

The next stage is the official holiday season start date, which will probably be after Veterans Day.  This year the official start date was on 11/13.  Next year it could be 11/13 again, or it could be 11/12.  Once the season has officially begun, then all of the holiday season entertainment is guaranteed to be up and running (like World of Color-Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad, etc.).  The ice skating rink and Winter Village in Downtown Disney are open.  Santa Claus will appear in each park as of the official season start date.

About 9 days before Thanksgiving -- and maybe 5-7 days after the season has officially begun -- the 3 Disney hotels begin to get their trees and decorations.  The giant gingerbread house in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby was up before Thanksgiving this year, but the treats sold from the table next to it were not available until Thanksgiving day.

Santa Claus and assorted carolers begin to appear at the 3 hotels starting on Thanksgiving too.

This year, "Frozen Fun" is sneak peek-ing on December 20th, but in the future it may begin earlier in the holiday season.

So, in a nutshell, you could easily be at Disneyland on or around your birthday -- and you may get reasonably warm weather -- and the holiday season will have probably already begun or will be just about to begin, but you will likely miss all of the hotel decorations and fun.  The 2 parks will probably be in full holiday mode, though.

The weekends will always be crowded during the holidays, but the crowds reach a fever pitch in the week between Christmas and New Year's.

In 2015 there will be an Avengers Marathon and related events taking place from 11/12 - 11/15, so that will bring in some extra people.



Angrose said:


> Over Thanksgiving weekend we got the pumpkin beignets at the Mint Julep Bar. We ate at French Market one night and I did not see them there. But, the MJB is right next to FM.
> 
> They are sooooooo yummy! Beware of the powdered sugar mess, but it's so worth it!
> 
> I'm bummed we never made it to Plaza Inn for the pumpkin Yule log. Next year, right?!



*Angrose --*

You never got the Fall Yule Log after all?

The seasonal food items are tricky because some of them will disappear just as soon as one season ends and another begins.  Other items will linger and stick around for a while, into the next season.  Quite a few of the pumpkin items seemed to have stuck around through at least Thanksgiving weekend, if not later than that, this year.  Other items switch over into their holiday versions and the Fall versions are gone as soon as the holidays begin.  

Also, some items may, for example, be available at 5 different places in one year and then only available at 2 places the next year -- or they could be available in 5 places for Halloween Time and only 2 places during the Holidays.  Some items may be found in more or fewer places than what is announced or advertised.






Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry, I'm just letting you know that I had my Flickr account hacked and had to close it. Fortunatley for me I had it linked to a secondary email account, so my main email account was not compromised. I had to delete both my Flickr and secondary email account and set up a new secondary email account yesterday. This is the second time in the past 1 1/2 yrs I've had to delete photo accounts due to hacking. You can't be too careful on the net these days.



*Trish --*

I'm sorry to hear that you were hacked again!  My goodness!  The Internet is both a tremendous blessing and also a curse at times.  There is no denying that.  It has its pros and cons.





KCmike said:


> We just got back from WDW a few days ago for our Anniversary/Christmas getaway and I have to say that both my wife and I think that DL wins hands down for Christmas.  There just seems to be more decorations and holiday cheer at DL for us.  We missed the two overlays and the Christmas decorations hanging over mainstreet USA.  We also missed the Christmas parade at DL.  I know that many think its "tired" and old but we love the song and the parade there.
> 
> Now there were some wonderful positives.  The resort hotels absolutely crush DL as do the vast amenities one can find at each resort.  The snow on Mainstreet falls during the parade and on one particular night waiting for MVMCP it snowed for a complete hour on mainstreet as we shopped and found our spot as this was way before the parade and the hard ticket event.  That was pretty magical.
> 
> Now its time to dream of the 60th Anniversary!




Hi, *KCmike*!  

I'm glad you found your way over to us here!  Thank you for giving the assessment/comparison of DLR vs. WDW during the holidays.  I hope to one day get to WDW for the holidays, but I often wonder how I will feel about it after being so used to DLR's smaller holiday celebration (in terms of overall size and scope, as compared to WDW).

Where did you stay?  (ETA:  I see in your signature that it was Port Orleans Riverside.  That must have been great!)

The snowfall for an hour does sound magical!  I would have loved that!

Yes, the events of the 60th anniversary remain a mystery as of now, but it will be fascinating to see what is revealed over time!


​


----------



## KCmike

Hi Sherry!  Thanks for the wave!

Also I wanted to share that the Magic Bands worked very well.  I have to say that we were pretty big fans of them.  Must be because I'm getting older but not running for fastpasses was sure nice.  There was a time when a ride went down and immediately I got a message to use my magic band for a fast pass on a choice of five rides.  Very cool indeed.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Hi Sherry!  Thanks for the wave!
> 
> Also I wanted to share that the Magic Bands worked very well.  I have to say that we were pretty big fans of them.  Must be because I'm getting older but not running for fastpasses was sure nice.  There was a time when a ride went down and immediately I got a message to use my magic band for a fast pass on a choice of five rides.  Very cool indeed.



Oh, that's interesting to hear that the Magic Bands were a hit!  I guess I wasn't sure what to expect about them because I had read such mixed reviews.

Have you been following the Fantasmic FPs and new dinner/dessert packages?  From all that I am reading online it seems that the new system works wonders for some, and causes misery for others.  I was just reading a comment from someone on the Disneyland Today Facebook page, and she basically said that the new set-up -- in terms of crowd control -- is "horrible."  She thought they should have left well enough alone.  Someone replied to her, and basically blamed all AP holders and "locals" for the crowds.  That seems to be the go-to scapegoat -- AP holders and locals get blamed for any problem at DLR, especially if it involves crowds.


----------



## pepe3penelope

To Sherry and Angrose, thank you for the tips on the pumpkin beignets. I'm so excited about my solo day which is in 2 days!!! I just checked the weather & it's now saying 20% chance of rain on one app & no rain on another. 

I already have my reservation at Carthay Circle set & I even have my meal planned! Yummy! 

Kristan, congratulations on celebrating being cancer-free! What a way to celebrate! Really loved reading about your adventures!


----------



## tksbaskets

qckrun said:


> So my fam is set to hit Dland next Sunday/Monday(21/22).
> 
> I am trying to get a game plan, to best maximize our time, only doing single day tickets. We are going to do DCA on Sunday, and DL on Monday, so we can end with all the fun on Monday at DL.
> 
> My questions are, what the the premier things to do at the holiday time in DCA & DL at the open?
> 
> Since both parks have EMH on both days please help.
> 
> I assume DCA, you will want to pick the new Frozen stuff, or head straight to CarsLand. What else are items that you will want to get into ASAP before everything is packed?
> 
> In DL, I know my daughter will want to do the Frozen M&G but is this moving to DCA? Where is the FP located, and since DL is EMH/MM both days, were going to be hurting on this day.
> 
> I assume Peter Pan is a must at open, what else?
> 
> Last time we went, was in Sept 2013 and crowds were minimal so I didn't worry about planning.
> 
> Please help... 1-child age 6 and 3-adults 26-29



I had typed a thoughtful reply then hit a button and lost it...YIKES.  Round 2 - 

*DL:
EMH *I'd for sure with a little one high tail it to Fantasyland to ride the rides back there.  IASWH is able to move quite a few people so if you have to save it for later you're probably OK.

Adventureland isn't open during EMH (or never was in years past).  So right when the park opens to the general public I'd skeedaddle over to Adventurland and grab a FP for Indiana Jones (If you daughter is willing).  If peckish at this point I recommend Liberty Bell Tavern for breakfast.  Ride the Jingle Jungle Cruise (line was quite long for us last week), Haunted Mansion, and Pirates.  Use your Indy FP and ....

Next I'd suggest heading to Critter Country (if DD likes those characters).  The rides are cute and there was a nice M&G with the characters.  Got in line once and saw Tigger, Eeyore, and Pooh.  Get a FP for Big Thunder Mountain RR and head back to Big Thunder Ranch.  Lots going on back there and really fun.  If interested I'd book Big Thunder Ranch BBQ (in advance) for Lunch/Dinner.  Yummy vittles and we enjoyed the entertainment.  I think your daughter would too.

After the park gets busy, go see Mickey and the Magical Map and venture into Toontown if you so desire. The rest of the day you can see the parade and tour at your leisure.  

*DCA:  

EMH *- now this is where my family differs from most.  Let the masses trot over to Carlsand!  My family heads to Paradise Pier and rides Toy Story Mania (no FP for that).  Of course we ride for the hour but you don't NEED to.   and could head to CarsLand to ride RSR with the standby line.  If you're going to do the coaster California Screamin' (which is one of the smoothest I've ever been on) you can get a FP for that almost any time during the day.  Don't take precious time during EMH for that.

The PF machine for Radiator Springs Racers doesn't work until normal park opening so send one with all your tickets RIGHT at park opening to get a FP for that.  Your daughter will love it.  I'd recomment Flo's V-8 cafe for breakfast right about now.

Enjoy the attractions in CL.   I think your DD would enjoy them all.  (Although we've never ridden Mator's Junk Yard Jamboree).  When you are eligable for a FP I'd use it to get a Tower or Terror one.  Many a screaming 6 yo was on it with us this last trip.

Bugsland is a mystery to us as for my family it's just a means to walk from Carsland to the TOT.  Nice bathroom there though   I don't think I ever saw horrible wait times there. 

Make SURE you see one of the showings of Aladdin!  You can arrive about 20-25 minutes before show time and still get a good seat.  We always choose orchestra and as long as you aren't under the balcony the seats are all good.  This is a good afternoon activity (shows at 4:45 ish and 6:20 pm).  Best seat in the house is right behind the fist section where the railing is in front of you on the main floor.  IMHO.

The Little Mermaid ride is often a 5 minute wait throughout the day - even during the time you'll be there.  Have you considered Dinner/Lunch at Ariel's Grotto (advanced reservations required).  You can get a WOC FP with that.  If not you may have to send a runner to get FPs (way over by Grizzly River Rapids and the GCH entrance) at the general public park opening (AFTER you get your RSR FP - you can get both in the same time period).

*krispin41*
Nice trip report!  Thanks for sharing.

*Mike* - glad you and your wife had fun.  We like WDW but love DL.  DH and I just took a solo DL trip.  Very strange without the kids.  Great time but something seemed to be missing.  We are thinking a family trip to WDW in the summer will be our plan.  I know....Florida in the summer??  DS is teaching so we have to vacation when he can.

*MIL update* - she is out of ICU and now trying to regain strength to hopefully return to her senior apartment.  Thank you for all the prayers.  Her 92nd birthday is Thursday so we hope it isn't spent in the hospital.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Thanks for the response, great stuff to know. How about hotel rates at DL Hotel, when in November and December will rates be the lowest? And by the way I'm thinking 2016 but I'm just thinking traditionally when are rates the lowest?


----------



## Sherry E

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> Thanks for the response, great stuff to know. How about hotel rates at DL Hotel, when in November and December will rates be the lowest? And by the way I'm thinking 2016 but I'm just thinking traditionally when are rates the lowest?



*DannyDisneyFreak --*

As far as hotel rates, it actually might be better that you're considering 2016 instead of 2015.  Because 2015 is Disneyland's 60th anniversary, I have no idea what sorts of events might take place throughout the year.  I wouldn't be shocked if Disney holds back on offering hotel discounts during the holidays if they happen to start running a new nighttime parade, new fireworks and any other new events for the 60th.  If they do something out of the ordinary that they think will bring in lots and lots of people, they may not offer less expensive rooms or discounts because they don't need to attract guests.

The Disneyland Resort hotel rates are never all that low -- they just may be slightly cheaper at certain times than at other times.  The discounts for rooms will traditionally be offered for weeks or timeframes in which Disney does not expect as many visitors.  So, for example, in that early November window of time -- after Halloween Time ends and before the holiday season has officially begun -- there may be some hotel discounts.

Typically, up until this year, discounts or slightly cheaper room rates could be found for early December, because that is the period of time in between the Thanksgiving break and the Christmas break when crowds used to simmer down a bit.  However, many people found out that early-to-mid-December was a good time to go, and the crowds began picking up during that window of time.

This year, the 3 DLR hotels were all booked up for certain points in early December (when they would have normally been available) because there were some other events happening (like a pharmacist convention/Midyear Meeting in Anaheim) that involved attendees staying onsite at the Disney hotels.  So the discounts were hard to get and the availability was hard to come by -- but that would have normally been a time when the hotels were slightly cheaper and/or discounts were available.

Again, I don't know what will happen in 2015 as far as cheaper hotel rates and discounts, but there is usually some sort of "Fall Discount" that is offered every year (maybe even 2 versions of the Fall Discount -- one for Annual Pass holders and one for everyone else), and it would normally come out in September.  That discount usually covers certain weeks in October, November and December, but the numbers of days and weeks attached to the discounts have been dwindling over the last few years.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - I just got from the shortest trip to DLR in my life!  I flew down on Friday night and spent Saturday and Sunday morning in the park.  I had lots of fun and I promise to get caught up on this thread (and process/post photos), but just a few notes.

1) The Maleficent Sipper and Zero Popcorn bucket are still available in NOS.  I _think_ they still had the Jack Glow Cube, but it might only be available at one or two locations (I couldn't tell).

2) I did not see a single Mickey Elf Popcorn bucket in either DL or DCA.  Most of the DL stands were offering Dumbo or no premium bucket.  The round holiday bucket is still readily available.

3) The Mickey Elf Stein is readily available at most CS locations.  I even saw it at Whitewater Snacks in GCH!  The holiday travel mug is also readily available.  The travel soup mug is only at Jolly Holiday.

4) I finally saw fireworks from Small World Mall!  The fireworks seem so much closer, but (to me), the show is meant to be seen from Main Street.  They do have the projections on the IaSW building and it does snow.  You do have to turn around to see anything shot off the castle.  The projections are actually easier to see on IaSW because it's a longer, flatter facade.

5) Holiday merchandise is starting to look thin(ish).  They're running out of sizes of some clothing and some items that were there at the start of the season (e.g., the door draft blocker, the soft snowy car ornament, the hotel specific holiday pins, etc.) are out of stock.  There is still a lot of stuff, but I wouldn't wait to get something if you really want it!

6) F! debuted the FP system and, as expected, there were some bumps.  Hopefully they'll get it all straightened out before the holiday week crowds arrive!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Ok, Sherry, here is the list of movies I have watched and the ones I have recorded. I'm going to go to your list and try to find any I've missed.

Watched:
Christmas at Cartwright's
A Very Merry Mix Up
One Christmas Eve
Let it Snow
Royal Christmas
Christmas Under Wraps
Nine Lives of Christmas
The Christmas Ornament
A Cookie Cutter Christmas
Snow Bride
Hitched for Holidays
The  Wishing Tree
Angels and Ornaments

On the DVR:
Silver Bells
Holiday Engagement
Naughty & Nice
Matchmaker Santa
Most Wonderful Time of the Year
Fir Crazy
Christmas Shepherd
Mr. Miracle
Best Christmas Party Ever
The Christmas Parade


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, Flickr did it's job, by letting me know that someone had changed my account password, and it raised a red flag with them, so they notified me of it. So I really can't say anything bad about Flickr, and won't hesitate to have another picture account with them. This time I have no idea as so where the weakest link is. After the first hacking incident I set up a secondary email account. I used it to set up the Flickr account, and didn't put any links in it that would jepordize my main email account. This was my safeguard, and it did it's job. Unfortunately I had to delete both accounts and set up another secondary email account. I may set up another Flickr account in the future, just not at this time. With my secondary email account, so I use wierd sayings or strange words, so that it's no where close to my mail email account name.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Sherry E said:


> DannyDisneyFreak --  As far as hotel rates, it actually might be better that you're considering 2016 instead of 2015.  Because 2015 is Disneyland's 60th anniversary, I have no idea what sorts of events might take place throughout the year.  I wouldn't be shocked if Disney holds back on offering hotel discounts during the holidays if they happen to start running a new nighttime parade, new fireworks and any other new events for the 60th.  If they do something out of the ordinary that they think will bring in lots and lots of people, they may not offer less expensive rooms or discounts because they don't need to attract guests.  The Disneyland Resort hotel rates are never all that low -- they just may be slightly cheaper at certain times than at other times.  The discounts for rooms will traditionally be offered for weeks or timeframes in which Disney does not expect as many visitors.  So, for example, in that early November window of time -- after Halloween Time ends and before the holiday season has officially begun -- there may be some hotel discounts.  Typically, up until this year, discounts or slightly cheaper room rates could be found for early December, because that is the period of time in between the Thanksgiving break and the Christmas break when crowds used to simmer down a bit.  However, many people found out that early-to-mid-December was a good time to go, and the crowds began picking up during that window of time.  This year, the 3 DLR hotels were all booked up for certain points in early December (when they would have normally been available) because there were some other events happening (like a pharmacist convention/Midyear Meeting in Anaheim) that involved attendees staying onsite at the Disney hotels.  So the discounts were hard to get and the availability was hard to come by -- but that would have normally been a time when the hotels were slightly cheaper and/or discounts were available.  Again, I don't know what will happen in 2015 as far as cheaper hotel rates and discounts, but there is usually some sort of "Fall Discount" that is offered every year (maybe even 2 versions of the Fall Discount -- one for Annual Pass holders and one for everyone else), and it would normally come out in September.  That discount usually covers certain weeks in October, November and December, but the numbers of days and weeks attached to the discounts have been dwindling over the last few years.


Thanks so much


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Ok, Sherry, here is the list of movies I have watched and the ones I have recorded. I'm going to go to your list and try to find any I've missed.
> 
> Watched:
> Christmas at Cartwright's
> A Very Merry Mix Up
> One Christmas Eve
> Let it Snow
> Royal Christmas
> Christmas Under Wraps
> Nine Lives of Christmas
> The Christmas Ornament
> A Cookie Cutter Christmas
> Snow Bride
> Hitched for Holidays
> The  Wishing Tree
> Angels and Ornaments
> 
> 
> On the DVR:
> Silver Bells
> Holiday Engagement
> Naughty & Nice
> Matchmaker Santa
> Most Wonderful Time of the Year
> Fir Crazy
> Christmas Shepherd
> Mr. Miracle
> Best Christmas Party Ever
> The Christmas Parade




*Jamie --*

Wow!  I'm shocked you have had time to watch all of the movies you've watched!  And you've still got a few really good ones coming up (saved on the DVR), such as _Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _Naughty or Nice_ and _The Christmas Shepherd_!!

See if you can find these in the cable listings between now and 12/31:


_A Bride for Christmas_ (the two leads have a lot of chemistry, and the guy is cute)
_Trading Christmas_ (people swapping houses)
_Finding Christmas_ (people swapping houses again; one couple has a lot of chemistry)
_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (it's cute)
_Window Wonderland_ (a lot of snappy banter from the lead guy)
_Debbie Macomber's Mrs. Miracle_ (the original one, with Doris Roberts and James Van Der Beek -- it's very charming, unlike the recent _Mr. Miracle_)

The movies are ending after 12/31, so I don't know how many more times those titles will be repeated in the next 2 weeks, but I think that there should be at least one more go-around for each one between now and December 31st, although they may run in the middle of the night!


You said you liked _Angels and Ornaments_, you loved _Let it Snow_ and you disliked _One Christmas Eve_.  I think you also said that you were not impressed with _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_.  (I agree with all of those assessments, by the way!)  

Were there any other standouts for you in the group that you have watched?  Any others that you really enjoyed -- or really hated?

I will say that, on January 3rd, there is going to be a new non-Christmas Hallmark movie starring the girl from _Naughty or Nice_ and the guy from _Window Wonderland_.  It's called _Surprised By Love_.   I will be interested to see them together and see if they have any chemistry, as they were both good in their own individual Christmas movies.  I think it could be a good one.

Also, sometime in January there is going to be a new movie called _Bridal Wave_, starring the same two leads from _A Bride for Christmas_ (the ones that have a lot of chemistry).  I think that one should be good too.  It's not a sequel, but someone obviously likes those 2 actors together because they are being teamed up again.


​


So, now that the final two new Countdown to Christmas movies of 2014 have aired on Hallmark, here are my final rankings (of only the new ones):

1.  _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ -- It has not been bumped out of the #1 spot!  It is adorable -- I just watched it again in full the other day, and I still smiled and laughed all the way through!  It is a keeper, and it will stay on the DVR for a while!  I now have to figure out where to place it in my list of overall favorite Hallmark Christmas movies;

2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ -- It is closer to #3, #4 and #5 on the list than it is to #1, but because of the little twist in the movie it stays in the #2 spot for now;

3.  _The Christmas Shepherd_ -- It's just a nice, believable story of two people brought together by a dog, but the first half of the movie is more dog-focused, while the second half of the movie is more romance-focused;

4.  _A Royal Christmas_ (it can trade places with #3 and #5, depending on my mood) -- Sweet romance.  Likeable leads.  Jane Seymour is perfectly cast;

5. _Christmas at Cartwright's_ (it might also trade places with #3 or #4, depending on my mood) -- I like Alicia Witt and I liked the overall story.  (This should have been _Mr. Miracle_.);

6.  _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ -- The lead actress is extremely pretty, and it's a sweet story.  I liked the two leads together, for the most part;

7.  _Christmas Under Wraps_ -- It was decent, but I didn't love it because I didn't think there was any need for the "twist" at the end (which was not really a surprise).  Candace has a lot of charisma and charm, and it's hard to dislike anything she is in;

8.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ -- I think it could have been a funny story with different actors.  I sensed zero chemistry between the lead actor and actress;

9.  _The Christmas Parade_ -- This actress is very beautiful, but almost to the point of looking totally out of place in a Hallmark movie!  She looks more like a Playboy model than a pretty, approachable Hallmark actress!  Her character is supposed to be a glamorous TV personality, so she fits the bill nicely, but I think that Brooke Burns would have been a better choice for the role (a little more accessibly glamorous and not so Playboy-ish).  The woman gets together with a guy that she has no chemistry with at all.  Also, she becomes attached to the town and the kids awfully fast, and I felt like I missed scenes where she really bonded with them.  Also, the ending with the Mayor was silly and unnecessary;

10.  _One Starry Christmas_ -- Pretty actress. Goofy cowboy.  No chemistry. Would have been better with different actors;

11.  _Northpole_ -- Nice effects.  Boring romance.  Good for kids, but I was bored;

12.  _Mr. Miracle_ -- This movie pales in comparison to the 2 _Mrs. Miracle_ movies.  Rob Morrow was not the right choice for the role.  He was playing someone who was learning to be a human for the first time, but it misfired.  I did not care about the romance part of the story either.  The only redeeming quality is that the story was written by Debbie Macomber, whose previous Christmas tales include _Trading Christmas_ and _Mrs. Miracle_; and

13.  _One Christmas Eve_ -- Too much "puppy arrives and everything goes awry" mayhem.  I didn't find it funny,  I didn't find it charming.  The girl singing was very annoying.  The only good thing was the puppy.

​


An honorable mention goes to:  _The Christmas Secret_, starring Bethany Joy Lenz (it was a new movie on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel this year).  It was a sweet story.  It had a twist in it, but I was expecting a different twist!  Without saying much more, in the first part of the movie I thought the twist was going to be one of a couple of different scenarios. It ended up being another scenario.  It's not that it was so shocking, but it just wasn't the twist that I expected it to be.


​


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

We made it back after 7 days (2 resort days and 5 park days) at Disneyland. We had a fabulous time but I did bring home the Disney cold which turned into a sinus infection so I have been out of commission (but watching hallmark movies).

So the resort days, we spent 1 night at the Paradise Pier Hotel which was nice I got the Disney Family treat tote in Minnie and it was FULL of snacks we still have some left. Pretzels, candy, mickey shape rice crispies, cheese and chrackers, water and more. It also came with a super cute light up lanyard that is green and says Happy Holidays. We had to purchase a second lanyard because it caused some fighting (FYI $12). We had drink and Trader Sam's and this was my first non-alcoholic trip, so I think next time I will stick to the Shirley temples. All the non-alcoholic drink have a lot of pineapple juice which is not my favorite. But love love love being there. They had snow falling on the picture of Mt Krakatoa which my husband made erupt several times for the kids. We had dinner at Steakhouse 55 for the first time and all I can say is wow. It was a fabulous meal (pricey but as expected) what I loved most was the vibe was really relaxed. Compared to the madness next door at goofy's it was its own little holiday. I did the Get up and Power Walk the next day. It seems that Dave is getting some people who do not know it is a power walk so he gives this warning at the beginning about how this is a workout and not a leisure walk. He seemed much less personable then the last time I went. After my walk we had breakfast with Mickey which was nice like always, I love stitch he is not my favorite character but I love his interactions. Also this is were we got to redeem our Photopass + which was awesome. They were so nice and helpful. The rest of the day was spent checking out the grand and DTD.























Never mind DD sad face she had been carrying this tiny grape she got a dinner the night before around and it had fallen on the floor so she had to get rid of it. Yes you read that right a grape. 


After our second and final stop at trader sams we went to our home away from home The Desert Inn. Requested first floor as always and got it, they are so nice to us there. I did decorate our room with mickey lights, the little tree and some candles from the disney store



After a very quick very crazy dinner at Naples (will not sit on first floor again) we were in bed for our first day in the park. We had so much fun over the days enjoying many first like DD first ride on Indy and California Screamin and DS first time being over 40 inches.













One of the other first and crazy things we did was meet Anna and Elsa It is crazy!!!! I have never seen so many people running when not at a run. It was all possible thanks to dad!!!! We got into the standby line as the last person because he got there early. He ran we walked faster the normal, but I will not do that again!







DS wore that incredible shirt for 2 days until finally . . . 



They asked him to run and he took off we had to yell at him to stop it was too cute!

Some finally shots from Disneyland



Yes this was his breakfast






Peppermint ice cream in a candy cane crushed waffle cone at Gibson girl yum yum



Final meal a tradition now at Big Thunder BBQ! First time for dinner the sausage and corn are worth it!



We also lost a tooth while we were down there and it is amazing the tooth fairy brought $10 disney dollars and my DD turned it into a Frozen light up wand!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Ok now DCA and the Grand
First off the gingerbread houses.
Storytellers



White water Snacks and there cool tree







Had lunch for WOC meal at Carthay Circle ate outside and had a fabulous view and got to hear the newsies when the went by.



Letters to Santa with Molly



I spent our good hard earned money on the made with magic products the wand and the minnie ear headband. I could not wear he headband it was too tight, But I loved the wand. DS had a hard time using it age 3. Also not very many glow with the show ears to change there color BUT when we did it felt sneaky and AWESOME!!! I wish these would get big it was fun. Worked great with WOC BUT nothing with the fireworks.



We pretended to light the tree.

All in all a fabulous and magical trip with all that time I would love to say we did it all but no way not even close. I always love when people go for a day or two and say they did it all, it always makes me laugh. I know there is more I wanted to share but this cold really has me out of sorts.



Christmas movies
I have watched:
The Nine Lives of Christmas (shockingly I loved it!)
A Very Merry Mix Up 
Let it Snow
Northpole
Mr. Miracle

So many on the DVR


----------



## crystal1313

Love all the photos DisneylandPlanner!  And I totally get the grape thing!  I can see my DS6 doing something like that.  We can never do everything either!  But still have a blast.  You're kiddos are adorable and loved all the matching shirts


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> *Mike* - glad you and your wife had fun.  We like WDW but love DL.  DH and I just took a solo DL trip.  Very strange without the kids.  Great time but something seemed to be missing.  We are thinking a family trip to WDW in the summer will be our plan.  I know....Florida in the summer??  DS is teaching so we have to vacation when he can.



Glad you had a good trip yourself.  The one time it felt weird for us is when we came back to the resort and the kids weren't there to race me to the room door.  Its almost time for a new chapter in our lives.  

WDW in summer sounds like fun (even with the humidity!)


*Sherry* ... I hadn't been following the new fast pass system for Fantasmic! until you said something.  I'm not sure what to make of it yet.  I guess this will help with the possible increase in traffic for the 60th Anniversary when most people try to run to the Rivers of America right after the fireworks.  It will all be very interesting when the new night parade gets thrown into the mix.  All my nighttime entertainment will need some new game planning!


----------



## mvf-m11c

qckrun said:


> So my fam is set to hit Dland next Sunday/Monday(21/22).
> 
> I am trying to get a game plan, to best maximize our time, only doing single day tickets. We are going to do DCA on Sunday, and DL on Monday, so we can end with all the fun on Monday at DL.
> 
> My questions are, what the the premier things to do at the holiday time in DCA & DL at the open?
> 
> Since both parks have EMH on both days please help.
> 
> I assume DCA, you will want to pick the new Frozen stuff, or head straight to CarsLand. What else are items that you will want to get into ASAP before everything is packed?
> 
> In DL, I know my daughter will want to do the Frozen M&G but is this moving to DCA? Where is the FP located, and since DL is EMH/MM both days, were going to be hurting on this day.
> 
> I assume Peter Pan is a must at open, what else?
> 
> Last time we went, was in Sept 2013 and crowds were minimal so I didn't worry about planning.
> 
> Please help... 1-child age 6 and 3-adults 26-29



Just as Sherry and TK mentioned on their plans are good. Here are my plans on how I do my ways. My ways are on my personal preference of what to do and what the crowds would be like during the morning time.

DCA: The first thing I do is get FP's for RSR first thing in the morning during the rope drop when the park opens at its hour. I don't like to ride it first thing since the ride can be down and you could lose valuable time waiting to ride it when you could get the FP instead and come back later during the day. After getting the FP's for RSR, I would have a runner to get the WoC Winter Dreams FP's at GRR and have your other party members go on over to TSMM since this is another ride that doesn't have a FP like the one at DHS at WDW (which is crazy long). 

Right now we don't know what the Frozen Fun experience at DCA will be like until this upcoming weekend. If you want to meet Anna & Elsa, I would go get the FP's first since when I went to get FP's at DL, it can be quite long just to get a FP.

DL: PP is a ride that everyone would recommend to do at DL. It is one of the rides to be quite busy first thing in the morning with MM or opening time. If you have MM, I would do it first thing and if not I still would do it first since it can get quite busy later on. This is one of the first rides to do. Storytellers Land Canal Boats is a very nice popular ride and with the Arendelle being added which will make an exciting experience. IASWH is another ride to ride first thing in the morning where it can get really busy later during the morning time to nighttime in which the wait time could be as long as an hour.


Very nice update DisneylandPlanner. 

Glad to hear that you had a great trip to WDW Mike. 



tksbaskets said:


> *MIL update* - she is out of ICU and now trying to regain strength to hopefully return to her senior apartment.  Thank you for all the prayers.  Her 92nd birthday is Thursday so we hope it isn't spent in the hospital.



Hope your MIL is doing well TK.


----------



## dedesmith32

We are back and we had an amazing time! I hope to get started in my trip report soon but im currently trying to recover and get caught up in the real world. We also seemed to bring sickness back with us! Cant wait to share!


----------



## belle'ssister

I arrived with my daughter and granddaughter this morning at Long Beach airport and were picked up by Karmel shuttle service. We made it to the Disneyland Hotel and were greeted by Caitlin who got my ECV from Apple Scooter and we were off to the E Lounge for a light lunch of fruits, veggies, chips with salsa and a yummy yule log of chocolate and hazelnut.

Our room became ready for us during lunch so we got our luggage and and checked our room out. It was good size, two comfy beds with the famous lighted and musical castle headboards. 

This afternoon we started in California Adventure with DD and DGD doing single rider California Screamin, then the Silly Symphony Swings and got fast passes for Soarin'. Will finish this later, back to ELounge for dessert and fireworks.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

crystal1313 said:


> Love all the photos DisneylandPlanner!  And I totally get the grape thing!  I can see my DS6 doing something like that.  We can never do everything either!  But still have a blast.  You're kiddos are adorable and loved all the matching shirts



Thanks Crystal we did see baymax and hero from the side, DD not impressed DS was like he is here, he is here almost made me stand in line. We did not but baymax will be under the tree. Yes I spent too much on etsy for shirts and dresses.


----------



## tlovesdis

*Just wanted to share that if you will be in DL soon and you like gingerbread pick up one of these at the Grand Californian!  It was delish!!*






*This guy from Starbucks was tasty too!!*


----------



## Sherry E

*I'll come back in a while and comment on the latest photos/reviews/posts in this thread (I haven't had time), but I wanted to pop in with links to a couple of new or recent blogs:*

*"Spending New Year’s Eve at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment*


*"Dining in Disneyland: Seasonal Treats at Jolly Holiday Bakery Café" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 15th, 2014 by Heather.* 



​


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

I think this was already posted somewhere here on the DIS, but I can not find it! Can you nice people help me? At the Jolly Holiday Bakery the Chocolate Mouse that came in the Ceramic Mickey Santa cup...is it still available this year? and do you have a picture?

Thanks,


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> I think this was already posted somewhere here on the DIS, but I can not find it! Can you nice people help me? At the Jolly Holiday Bakery the Chocolate Mouse that came in the Ceramic Mickey Santa cup...is it still available this year? and do you have a picture?
> 
> Thanks,



It was posted in the previous Superthread (I asked Disneyland Today, and they confirmed).  The demitasse dessert in the traditional Santa Mickey mug is gone this year (unless it suddenly makes a miraculous "limited time only" appearance).  It was gone in its Halloween version as well.  I think that there _may_ be something similar -- maybe dessert served in the Mickey stein or some other sort of contraption -- and *figment_jii* will probably know that.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

Thank you Sherry, but oh I am so SAD I really wanted more of the mugs.


----------



## tlovesdis

Here is the link to my trip report if anyone wants to read it.  The first day is posted and I will add more later!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52760464&posted=1#post52760464


----------



## Sherry E

*The Disney Parks Blog is apparently in a New Year's state of mind today:*


*"Special Dishes, Where to Find Bubbly for New Years Eve at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*

​


----------



## rentayenta

Hi all, were back from an amazingly magical 6 night/5 day trip to the DLR.  . Not sure that I'll do a full trip report but promise I'll post pics and highlights.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Hi Sherry!!

I am finally able to get caught up on your Christmas thread. I feel I have missed out on so much. A few months ago I went from and iPhone to a Note4 now I am always having issues with DIS app so I am not able to keep up like I use to 

Also, need to share I am currently addicted to Hot Chocolate / Peppermint Ice floats   I am really going to miss this ice cream when the holidays are over.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Hi all, were back from an amazingly magical 6 night/5 day trip to the DLR.  . Not sure that I'll do a full trip report but promise I'll post pics and highlights.



Welcome back, *Jenny*!

I'm glad to hear you had a great time!





Vintage Mouseketeer said:


> Hi Sherry!!
> 
> I am finally able to get caught up on your Christmas thread. I feel I have missed out on so much. A few months ago I went from and iPhone to a Note4 now I am always having issues with DIS app so I am not able to keep up like I use to
> 
> Also, need to share I am currently addicted to Hot Chocolate / Peppermint Ice floats   I am really going to miss this ice cream when the holidays are over.



Hi there, *Vintage Mouseketeer*!

I'm glad you found your way over to us in the new thread!

I think a lot of people were having trouble with the DIS app on a variety of devices.

Hot Chocolate/Peppermint Ice Cream floats?  Do you mean you are combining the Hot Chocolate ice cream (which I think Dreyer's makes, correct?) and the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream into one float, with a beverage?  Or are you pouring hot chocolate over peppermint ice cream?  What kind of sweet sorcery have you whipped up? 

I recently discovered that dropping Nestle's white chocolate mini-morsels into hot chocolate was a yummy idea!


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

A few weeks back I receieved a mailer from Walmart promoting their grocery department with several Holiday treats and recipe ideas.  They had a photo of a peppermint ice cream float made with Swiss Miss hot chocolate....  

The advertising worked on this gal, I was at their store the next day buying their cute snow men mugs, their candy canes to use for stirs, whipped cream and everthing else in the mailer. 

I am such an easy target. LOL


----------



## Sherry E

*Here is a blog about the Churro Ice Cream Sandwich:*

*"Dining in Disneyland Review: CHURRO ICE CREAM SANDWICH with Bonus Oreo Churro!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 16th, 2014 by Heather.*




​



*It's not too late to book a nice Christmas Day meal!!



Catal in Downtown Disney offers this Christmas menu:

http://www.patinagroup.com/Christmas/catal/


And Catal also offers a New Year's Eve menu:

http://www.patinagroup.com/restaurants/52/menus/Catal-New-Years-Eve-Menu.pdf


Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen offers this Christmas menu (available from 12/24 - 12/28):

http://www.rbjazzkitchen.com/menus_display.php?id=314



*


​






Vintage Mouseketeer said:


> A few weeks back I receieved a mailer from Walmart promoting their grocery department with several Holiday treats and recipe ideas.  They had a photo of a peppermint ice cream float made with Swiss Miss hot chocolate....
> 
> The advertising worked on this gal, I was at their store the next day buying their cute snow men mugs, their candy canes to use for stirs, whipped cream and everthing else in the mailer.
> 
> I am such an easy target. LOL



I don't have a Walmart anywhere near me, or else I might have been there too!  I wonder if they got the gingerbread Oreos in stock this year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

KCmike said:


> We just got back from WDW a few days ago for our Anniversary/Christmas getaway and I have to say that both my wife and I think that DL wins hands down for Christmas.  There just seems to be more decorations and holiday cheer at DL for us.  We missed the two overlays and the Christmas decorations hanging over mainstreet USA.  We also missed the Christmas parade at DL.  I know that many think its "tired" and old but we love the song and the parade there.



For me it is kind of the other way round. We spent some time at Walt Disney World during the holiday season in 2012 and 2013 and I got home and felt like I had Christmas, which is just as well as I almost always have to work over Christmas. This time I came back having had a fabulous vacation, but wondering when Christmas is going to be happening. 

I loved Disneyland during the holiday season and I really hope that I can experience it again in the not too distant future, but I am very excited about going back to Walt Disney World next December. 

Although Disneyland has some real headliners with the overlays, the candy canes and the street entertainment, Walt Disney World seems to have spread the Christmas cheer more equally. Even though I knew that there was not much Christmas cheer to be found at Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, it still really bothered me. I was also surprised at how little there was at Downtown Disney. Really the only thing Christmassy apart from banners advertising the holiday season was the area around the ice skating rink. I did really miss the Candlelight processional and I think this may have had a lot to do with me not really feeling the Christmas spirit. It may also have something to do with the fact that the Christmas loop being played at Walt Disney World contains many of the carols that I grew up with and therefore speaks to me more on an emotional level as it evokes images of the Christmasses of my childhood. The Christmas loop at Disneyland is very different and does not do the same to me.

Corinna


----------



## mlnbabies

Here is a link to my trip report. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3360224

We loved our trip to DL. My dh was so overwhelmed by how small the castle was. I expected it so I wasn't too bothered by it. The lights at Small World were amazing as was the projection show. I wasn't expecting the show and was thrilled when it came on while I was taking pictures.

We promised my 15 year old in May that we would go to WDW for her 16th birthday so we are off the WDW next Dec.

I hope to go back to DL at some point. The weather is cooler in CA vs. FL so that was good.


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Sherry E said:


> *The Disney Parks Blog is apparently in a New Year's state of mind today:*
> 
> 
> *"Special Dishes, Where to Find Bubbly for New Year’s Eve at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*
> 
> ​



This blog has a sentence that begins with the phrase "Round out the beef ideas." This just sounds like such a wonderful phrase lol. Sounds like the start to a great meat inspired poem


----------



## pepe3penelope

I will post a miniTR another time. I was initially afraid of all the rain, but it's sunny right now with a slight cool breeze. The low crowds are so nice.

I'm eating my pumpkin beignets now!!!


----------



## crystal1313

Have fun pepe3penelope!


----------



## pepe3penelope

crystal1313 said:


> Have fun pepe3penelope!



Awww, thanks Crystal! I've done a lot already! Just got in line for TOT & it says 20 minutes. Trying to sneak it in before my Carthay Curcle Restaurant lunch @11:30!!!   I'll just be 5 minutes late!


----------



## Bigrob37

Hi all, 

Been following this thread and the Halloween thread for quite a while now, really good information out there.  Did have a quick question, we are going to be in the DLR for NYE and saw that WOC has a midnight showing.  Does anyone know if FPs are needed for this show?  I tried to post a comment to ask this question on the Disney Blog thread when they announced NYE at DCA, but it wouldnt let me.

Thanks


----------



## tksbaskets

pepe3penelope said:


> I will post a miniTR another time. I was initially afraid of all the rain, but it's sunny right now with a slight cool breeze. The low crowds are so nice.
> 
> I'm eating my pumpkin beignets now!!!



Yum!  Have a blast!



Bigrob37 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been following this thread and the Halloween thread for quite a while now, really good information out there.  Did have a quick question, we are going to be in the DLR for NYE and saw that WOC has a midnight showing.  Does anyone know if FPs are needed for this show?  I tried to post a comment to ask this question on the Disney Blog thread when they announced NYE at DCA, but it wouldnt let me.
> 
> Thanks



When we went to the midnight show a couple of years ago we did get FPs for it.  Then it was so foggy we couldn't even see the show or the fireworks   Fun to be there anyway.

NYE 2012 ringing in 2013





We did get nice party hats though  _My son in the middle looks thrilled that on our day of travel I made him go out and see the MN show doesn't he?_


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Yum!  Have a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to the midnight show a couple of years ago we did get FPs for it.  Then it was so foggy we couldn't even see the show or the fireworks   Fun to be there anyway.
> 
> NYE 2012 ringing in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did get nice party hats though  _My son in the middle looks thrilled that on our day of travel I made him go out and see the MN show doesn't he?_













Bigrob37 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been following this thread and the Halloween thread for quite a while now, really good information out there.  Did have a quick question, we are going to be in the DLR for NYE and saw that WOC has a midnight showing.  Does anyone know if FPs are needed for this show?  I tried to post a comment to ask this question on the Disney Blog thread when they announced NYE at DCA, but it wouldnt let me.
> 
> Thanks



*Bigrob37 --*

*Edited to add:  I just saw TK's response above, after I replied, which I copied over to this page so it won't get lost in the shuffle!  Thanks, TK!*

Good question.  You know, I don't know the answer for sure (not having been to DLR on NYE in years), but I would have to imagine that getting a FP would be important, as the novelty of seeing Winter Dreams just past midnight will probably draw lots of people to that area.  I don't know if getting a FP will be required, necessarily, but I think it would probably be a good thing to have if that's the show you want to see.

I will look around at some of last year's New Year's Eve information and see if I can find out anything about the WoC midnight show.  If I find it, I will post here for you.

In the meantime, until I can dig up something, maybe someone else here will have an idea of how it will work.




​





*So... seeing as we are now only one week away from Christmas Eve, and 4 days from the start of Winter rotfl2:I vividly remember lamenting the first day of Summer and here we are at Winter's doorstep!), let's talk a little Christmas for a moment!*


*I ask this every year, but answers can change over time, and new people join the thread along the way.  What is everyone's favorite Christmas song?*




Do you prefer the more spiritual songs, such as:  _O Holy Night_; _Angels We Have Heard on High_; _Away in a Manger_; _O Come, All Ye Faithful_; _Silent Night_; _Joy to the World_; _Hark! The Herald Angels Sing_; _The First Noel_; _We Three Kings_, etc.?


Do you prefer the more classic 'standard' types of songs, such as:  _White Christmas_; _Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas_; _I'll be Home for Christmas_; _The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire)_, etc.?


Do you prefer novelty songs, such as:  _Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer_; _I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas_; _All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth_, etc.?


Do you prefer the bouncy, upbeat songs such as:  _Jingle Bells_, _Winter Wonderland_; _We Wish You A Merry Christmas_; _Deck the Halls_; _Sleigh Ride_; _Let it Snow_; _Jingle Bell Rock_, etc.?


Do you prefer childhood classics, such as:  _Santa Claus is Coming to Town_; _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer_; _Frosty the Snowman_; _Little Drummer Boy_, etc.?


Do you prefer the more pop/rock-inspired songs, and/or anything that was released in the late '70s and beyond, such as:  _Simply Having a Wonderful Christmastime_, _Do They Know It's Christmas_, _Last Christmas_ or _All I Want for Christmas Is You_?


And... which Christmas songs make you cringe in horror, and you wouldn't care if you never heard them again -- until the end of time?  Does _Santa Baby_ make your skin crawl?  Would you rather be trapped in an elevator on the 90th floor of a building than have to listen to _Rocking Around the Christmas Tree_ one more time?


​


*I am a sucker for most Christmas music, of all kinds, but my favorite songs of the more spiritually-based group are: * 


_O Holy Night_ (when sung by the right person who can hit all the dramatic notes, this song gives me goose bumps and brings me to tears); 

_The First Noel_;

_Silent Night_ (when sung properly, it can be very moving and poignant); and

_What Child is This_ (beautiful melody).



*Of the classic standard types of songs, my favorite is:*


_Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas_



*Of the bouncy, upbeat songs, my favorite is:*


_Winter Wonderland_



*Of the childhood classics, my favorite is:*


_Frosty the Snowman_



*And, of the pop/rock-ish songs, my favorites are:*


_Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)_ -- as performed by U2; and

_All I Want for Christmas is You_



*Songs that I could do without hearing for the rest of my life:*


Everything in the "novelty" category that I listed above; as well as

_Simply Having a Wonderful Christmastime_ (by Paul McCartney) -- This is not catchy, it's not bouncy, it's not a beautiful melody, it is not fun -- just... blah.



​


----------



## figment_jii

I like a mixture of songs...I've bought most/many of the Carols for a Cure by BCEFA over the years and some of my most favorite holiday songs come from those CDs.  Luckily, most Broadway performers can sing wonderfully, so there are very few songs that are awful.    I hadn't heard of many of the songs before; some are just lesser known songs and others were written specifically for Carols for a Cure.

I like all types of Christmas music!

Spiritual song: Silent Night (if done well)
Classic 'standard' types of songs: I'll be Home for Christmas
Bouncy, upbeat songs: We Wish You A Merry Christmas
Childhood classics: Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer or Frosty the Snowman
Pop/rock-inspired songs: River, A Winter's Tale, As Long As There's Christmas, Joy to the World (A Christmas Prayer)
Christmas songs make you cringe in horror, and you wouldn't care if you never heard them again: Santa Baby (this one makes my skin crawl!)



Sherry E said:


> Do you prefer novelty songs, such as:  _Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer_; _I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas_; _All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth_, etc.?


"I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas"?    I've never heard of that one!  I have to go look it up on Youtube!


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas"?    I've never heard of that one!  I have to go look it up on Youtube!



That is a great song!  I have it in the Christmas playlist on my iPod!    Can't wait to hear (read) your thoughts!

Sherry - you are so great starting and continuing the conversations!!

I love all kinds of Christmas music, but I prefer upbeat!  I have Angels Among Us and The Christmas Shoes on my playlist, but I skip them because I cry every time I hear them!

Somehow, I haven't seen any holiday movies so far this year...  Just too crazy busy!  I did watch A Charlie Brown Christmas.  My husband doesn't care for it, so my singing and reciting along chased him from the room.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I can't pick a favorite! I love so many Christmas songs!

I could easily live without ever hearing Santa Baby again though. 

One of my favorite Christmas movies is the Mistle-tones. I just watched it again the other night on Netflix.


----------



## Sherry E

This is probably not holiday season-related for the time being (until it ends up affecting the holiday season in 2015), but that good ol' Disney Auditions website (the same one where I learned about the musicians with a knowledge of Scandinavian folk music being sought for the indoor storytelling environment in DCA) is now looking for:


Male (and Female) Parade Performers.



The description says:



> The Disneyland Resort is seeking male parade performers with strong dancing skills for an exciting and high-energy nighttime parade that winds its way through the heart of Disneyland® Park.
> 
> Role
> 
> Male Parade Performers: Looking for all heights, must have strong movement and dance skills.




You caught that, right?  "Exciting and high-energy nighttime parade."  And the auditions are being held in January -- which gives the performers enough time to train, rehearse and get ready for the new nighttime parade to debut in late Spring!

So I guess that part of the rumored 60th anniversary events is true, and we just have to wait for the announcement about it and the other events.


​






figment_jii said:


> I like a mixture of songs...I've bought most/many of the Carols for a Cure by BCEFA over the years and some of my most favorite holiday songs come from those CDs.  Luckily, most Broadway performers can sing wonderfully, so there are very few songs that are awful.    I hadn't heard of many of the songs before; some are just lesser known songs and others were written specifically for Carols for a Cure.
> 
> I like all types of Christmas music!
> 
> Spiritual song: Silent Night (if done well)
> Classic 'standard' types of songs: I'll be Home for Christmas
> Bouncy, upbeat songs: We Wish You A Merry Christmas
> Childhood classics: Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer or Frosty the Snowman
> Pop/rock-inspired songs: River, A Winter's Tale, As Long As There's Christmas, Joy to the World (A Christmas Prayer)
> Christmas songs make you cringe in horror, and you wouldn't care if you never heard them again: Santa Baby (this one makes my skin crawl!)
> 
> 
> "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas"?    I've never heard of that one!  I have to go look it up on Youtube!



*figment_jii -*

I don't think I have heard any of the Carols for a Cure songs!  You're right, though -- most Broadway singers can sing well, so many of them should be able to do a good job with the Christmas songs.

Yes, _Silent Night_ has to be done well.  Lots of people try to sing it, but if they don't have the right voice for it, or if there is no emotion behind it when they sing, it ruins the song.  That's also an issue with _O Holy Night_ -- if the right type of singer/voice doesn't sing it, then it loses its impact.

I don't think you've missed much by not hearing _I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas_, but who knows?  You may listen to it and say, "This is the greatest Christmas song ever!"  It is a novelty song, so it's supposed to be cute and funny, but it bothers me and I can do without ever hearing it again!




pudinhd said:


> That is a great song!  I have it in the Christmas playlist on my iPod!    Can't wait to hear (read) your thoughts!
> 
> Sherry - you are so great starting and continuing the conversations!!
> 
> I love all kinds of Christmas music, but I prefer upbeat!  I have Angels Among Us and The Christmas Shoes on my playlist, but I skip them because I cry every time I hear them!
> 
> Somehow, I haven't seen any holiday movies so far this year...  Just too crazy busy!  I did watch A Charlie Brown Christmas.  My husband doesn't care for it, so my singing and reciting along chased him from the room.



*pudinhd --*

The songs that evoke emotions are the best ones!  That's what a truly good song, or a good rendition of a song, should do -- it should move you in some way!  You have the _Hippopotamus_ song on your playlist, but you turn off the songs that make you cry?




lorijohnhill said:


> I can't pick a favorite! I love so many Christmas songs!
> 
> I could easily live without ever hearing Santa Baby again though.
> 
> One of my favorite Christmas movies is the Mistle-tones. I just watched it again the other night on Netflix.




*lorijohnhill --*

I love so many Christmas songs too but, as you can see above, I broke them up into categories so I allowed myself to choose more than one!

I'll get into the movies tomorrow, but I have heard quite a few people say that _Santa Baby_ (sung by anyone, at any time) is like nails on a chalkboard to them.


----------



## krispin41

I love all Christmas music. We listen to it at work, and customers ask me if I am sick of it, a lot of times I can't even hear it, because it's so loud between the people and the escalators.

My absolute favorite Christmas song is the Lil' Drummer Boy by Bing Crosby and David Bowie.

I also love the Dean Martin and Mariah Carey Christmas albums.


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> I love all Christmas music. We listen to it at work, and customers ask me if I am sick of it, a lot of times I can't even hear it, because it's so loud between the people and the escalators.
> 
> My absolute favorite Christmas song is the Lil' Drummer Boy by Bing Crosby and David Bowie.
> 
> I also love the Dean Martin and Mariah Carey Christmas albums.



*Kristan --*

The Dean Martin album is good!

Legend has it that David Bowie hated the idea of having to sing _Little Drummer Boy_, which was the original plan, and so he was allowed to sing his _Peace on Earth_ segment of the song instead.

I have never listened to Mariah Carey's entire Christmas album, but I do love her _All I Want for Christmas is You_ song.  

I didn't watch it, but supposedly -- on the recent TV special featuring the lighting of the Rockefeller Center tree and various musical performances -- Mariah Carey hadn't planned to sing her song live.  I think she was supposed to sing along with a track, or just lip sync the whole deal.  She ended up having to sing her Christmas song live, unexpectedly, and apparently it didn't sound so good.  I have to look it up on YouTube, to see what all the fuss was about.  That Rock Center special also featured LeAnn Rimes singing _I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas_.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> The songs that evoke emotions are the best ones!  That's what a truly good song, or a good rendition of a song, should do -- it should move you in some way!  You have the _Hippopotamus_ song on your playlist, but you turn off the songs that make you cry?



They are good, which is why I have them on my iPod.    Crying, not so much fun!

I love the music from The Mistle-Tones, the song Snow from White Christmas, Tinseltown by Shedaisy, 2000 Miles by the Pretenders...  I want to list my entire Christmas playlist!   

Melekalikimaki by the Beach Boys makes me want to go to Hawaii for Christmas!


----------



## pepe3penelope

"O Holy Night" always makes me tear up!  I love Wham's "Last Christmas" and Mariah Carey's "All I Want for Christmas (Is You)."  I REALLY dislike "Santa Baby" and cringe at Paul McCartney's song.  Ironically, as I was driving home tonight from my Disneyland solo day & after reading your post, I heard his song!!!!  OMG!  Yuck!  I had to change to station ASAP!


----------



## Sherry E

pepe3penelope said:


> "O Holy Night" always makes me tear up!  I love Wham's "Last Christmas" and Mariah Carey's "All I Want for Christmas (Is You)."  I REALLY dislike "Santa Baby" and cringe at Paul McCartney's song.  Ironically, as I was driving home tonight from my Disneyland solo day & after reading your post, I heard his song!!!!  OMG!  Yuck!  I had to change to station ASAP!



Isn't it funny that one of the most iconic and highly-regarded musicians of all time (whether people like The Beatles or not, there is no denying Paul McCartney's legendary status), one of the most esteemed, inspirational and respected songwriters among rock musicians, could write such a bland and uninteresting Christmas song?  There is a certain irony there.  

_Simply Having a Wonderful Christmastime_ almost seems like a throwaway song, like no real thought was put into making it pretty, or making it festive, etc.  It's a song that seems like something a child could have written.  Not many Christmas songs get on my nerves -- I really like most of them -- but that one does!


----------



## pepe3penelope

I had a rare day off & decided to make this my solo day.  At first I was worried about the rain, but not a drop fell onto the ground! 

Here's my chronological summary of my wonderful day!

I made onto the freeway at 0658, but got lots of traffic.  I parked at the Chip and Dale lot at 0744.





As soon as I entered the park, I decided to take a photo with Minnie!  She was so cute, but I have to say that her short stature made me look soooo tall (I'm only 5' 4 1/2").  The family in front of me took forever and then a man shoved his son even though the CM told him there was a line! 





I was going to take a picture at the Walt & Mickey statue w/the castle in the background, but that slow family was at the end of the line.  No, thank you! I got this photo instead.





Instead, I went straight for Space Mountain.  It said 10 minute wait.  The walk and finishing the ride was 7 minutes!  I got the front row.  I last rode this in July & this time seemed extremely dark.  Too dark for my taste.

Star Tours had a 5 minute wait, but I repeated the ride because it was the last scenario as July.  So the 2nd time was also another repeated scenario from July! I lined up at 0825 and finished the 2nd round by 0850.

I went to Indiana Jones & the Temple of Doom.  It said 10 minutes and I actually stepped off the ride in 12 minutes!

I walked onto POTC by 0915 and got off the boat at 0935.

I went to the Haunted Mansion merchandise store & found the Haunted Mansion hostess shirt that had run out earlier in the fall.  I snatched it & paid immediately.  DH has the male version of the shirt! Sorry that the photo is blurry.





I went to the Mint Julep Bar and ordered a 3 pack of their Pumpkin Beignets.  I was so excited because I had just heard of the pumpkin version & couldn't wait.  Positives: Love the powdered sugar mountain and the smell. Negatives: Couldn't use AP discount.  Although it was delicious, I think I'd try something else next time as a snack.  I've heard about the pumpkin creme brulee at Jolly Holiday.





BTMRR: Said 10 minutes, but wait & actual ride was 10 minutes!  When I got off the ride, I noticed they changed it to a 5 minute wait.

I headed toward Main Street & did window shopping. I noticed that Main Street was looking busy with a lot of people coming into Disneyland. By now, the sky was sunny.





I did a little more window shopping in Buena Vista Street (sorry, but as you can tell, I love me some shopping).  

Look who I saw at Paradise Pier!









I went to TSMM, but it had a 45 minute wait.  I went on California Screamin by 1056 & was off the ride by 1102. I went to TOT & it said 20 minute wait, but I sat down by 10 minutes!  I did more window shopping at Art of the Page (next to Disney Junior) and made it to my 11:30 reservation time for lunch at Carthay Circle!!!  

I was seated by 10 minutes.  Eating here is such a splurge and I really craved having an adult meal.  However, I saw a mother come with her DD about 9 years old & I really missed DD (I actually teared up).  Overall, I had a wonderful meal.  I took my time and never felt rushed.  I ordered a Blue Hawaiian cocktail, the cheddar fried biscuits with the apricot butter (they could bottle that butter & I'd buy it on the spot) & the firecracker duck wings as my entree.  I love those biscuits & ate all of them!   But then my stomach felt so heavy (I think it was too much cheese & butter) so I only ate 3 wings.  I waited then later ordered the chocolate turnover w/housemade marshmallow & Carthay Theater popcorn ice cream.  I had to order it for the ice cream alone!  It sounds so weird, but tastes ultra yummy! 





























I finally left the restaurant and arrived at RSR's single rider line at 1:31 and got on the ride in 20 minutes.

I headed over to Soarin' Over California's single rider and would have been seated in another 5 minutes, but it broke down. They offered everyone anytime FP's but I was leaving soon so I left.

So what's a girl to do?  Shop, of course!!!!   I went to DTD and GCH.  I was in line for the tram by 3:31 & left in a tram by 3:38.  I left the car space by 3:46 & headed home.

Some topic discussions: 
PANDORA:  the selection is so limited now.  You'd be extremely lucky to find anything.  I looked at Main Street, Elias & Co., Acorn Gifts (I think that's the name of the gift shop at GCH), & World of Disney.  I actually snagged the last blue 2015 glass bead.

Hope you enjoyed my miniTR!


----------



## krispin41

LOVED your TR! And I LOVE your Pandora bracelet! I was able to pick up the bracelet with the Castle clasp and the Sorcerer Hat on my recent trip.




pepe3penelope said:


> I went to the Mint Julep Bar and ordered a 3 pack of their Pumpkin Beignets.  I was so excited because I had just heard of the pumpkin version & couldn't wait.  Positives: Love the powdered sugar mountain and the smell. Negatives: Couldn't use AP discount.  Although it was delicious, I think I'd try something else next time as a snack.  I've heard about the pumpkin creme brulee at Jolly Holiday.
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/ajoaquinrn/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps127a6164.jpg.html


http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/ajoaquinrn/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps127a6164.jpg.html


----------



## pepe3penelope

krispin41 said:


> LOVED your TR! And I LOVE your Pandora bracelet! I was able to pick up the bracelet with the Castle clasp and the Sorcerer Hat on my recent trip.



Thanks, Kristan! I've been looking for the sorcerer's hat since it's release in the parks. I had an opportunity before to get it online at disneystore.com. I had no idea it was going to be so popular...congratulations on getting one!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a bit of the traditionalist when it comes to Christmas songs. My favourite is O Sanctissima, but I also love Silent Night and O Come All Ye Faithful. The only Christmas song that I really love that is not traditional is Chante, C'Est Noël from the Disneyland Paris Christmas parade.

Corinna


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

*Spiritually-based song is: *

Silent Night-this song makes me cry my father passed away 20+ years ago and this song was playing in the background, I can not hear it without remembering him. 

*Of the childhood classics, my favorites are:*

Frosty the Snowman & Jingle Bells

*I also love songs in the "Novelty" category:*

and yes my favorite is *Grandma Got Run Over by a Raindeer!*


It would actually be hard for me to find a Christmas Song I do not like, I am one of those people that listens to Christmas music from November 1st until Christmas


----------



## figment_jii

I just got back from a whirlwind trip to DLR.  It was a lot of fun and it was interesting to see what had changed since mid-November.  I had posted some quick notes back in post #118, but now, it's time to post photos!

*Gingerbread Houses* at the GCH - I went to check out the three houses at the GCH.  It was fun to see the different sizes and scopes of the houses.  

_Whitewater Snacks_ - this one is right at the entrance to the food service area.  It's cute, with some fun details.









There was even a Christmas tree nearby!





_Storytellers Cafe_ - this one was also right near the entrance to the dining room.  It was slightly larger than the one at Whitewater Snacks and I really liked the log effect.









_GCH Lobby_ - obviously the biggest and most impressive was the gingerbread house in the main lobby of the GCH.  I saw them working on it back in mid-November, so it was fun to see it finished.





I really liked the attention to detail in the front.  The fireplace was pretty neat and the Mickey was cute.









The back is a little plain, but the logo was neat.





In the middle of the lobby was the tree!





They had the cookie and coffee stand in the lobby by the house.  There was also a pastry chef working on the house (doing touch up - I think - she was mixing up some frosting).


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I don't have a Walmart anywhere near me, or else I might have been there too!  I wonder if they got the gingerbread Oreos in stock this year?



I've been checking my Walmart but I haven't seen them.



Sherry E said:


> _O Holy Night_ (when sung by the right person who can hit all the dramatic notes, this song gives me goose bumps and brings me to tears)



I'm not very religious, but I love the spiritual Christmas songs, and this one would definitely be my favorite. And I totally agree about it having to be sung by the right person. In fact, right now I'm listening to what is my favorite version, sung by John Berry (a country artist who was popular in the '90s).

For the "standards", I would have to say _Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas_ is my favorite (I have 5 or 6 versions on my iPod), although _Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas_ is high on my list, too.

I think I'd have to say that my favorite childhood classic would be _You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch_, although I think this one could also fall in the novelty category. Plus as a Disney fan, how can I resist a song by Thurl Ravenscroft? 

A more current one that I love is _Let It Be Christmas_ by Alan Jackson.

A couple of novelty songs that I like are _Leroy the Redneck Reindeer_ and _Santa's Coming in a Pickup Truck_. (I'm a country music fan, can you tell? )

The 2 songs that make me cringe and wish I would never hear again are _Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree_ and _Jingle Bell Rock_, although strangely enough, I don't mind some of the covers I've heard; it's the original versions that I would be happy if I never heard again.


----------



## DisKH

I'm done with finals!!!!
Which means tomorrow I go to Disneyland! I just checked in for my southwest flight that leaves at 8:55 and I'll get to LAX at 10:15! The first day there is a solo day so I'll be doing Disneyland and trying to hit up as many of the long line holiday events/rides in case I can't see them when my friends arrive. 

As for Christmas Songs:
I completely agree about O Holy Night being sung by the right person!
The Christmas Song is my favorite classic.
For the less classic more campy I love Straight No Chasers 12 Days of Christmas and the Christmas Can-Can
In general I'm not picky about my christmas music though.

Has anyone heard Dominic the Donkey before? That one I love and I'm not even Italian 

The song that makes me cringe is any version of Carol of the Bells that is sung by a choir...It makes me feel nervous and anxious for no reason. Why is it really intense?! I once told a friend I hated it because I felt "It's Christmas why are you yelling at me!" Hahaha


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Do you prefer the more spiritual songs, such as:  _O Holy Night_; _Angels We Have Heard on High_; _Away in a Manger_; _O Come, All Ye Faithful_; _Silent Night_; _Joy to the World_; _Hark! The Herald Angels Sing_; _The First Noel_; _We Three Kings_, etc.?
> 
> 
> Do you prefer the more classic 'standard' types of songs, such as:  _White Christmas_; _Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas_; _I'll be Home for Christmas_; _The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire)_, etc.?
> 
> 
> Do you prefer novelty songs, such as:  _Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer_; _I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas_; _All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth_, etc.?
> 
> 
> Do you prefer the bouncy, upbeat songs such as:  _Jingle Bells_, _Winter Wonderland_; _We Wish You A Merry Christmas_; _Deck the Halls_; _Sleigh Ride_; _Let it Snow_; _Jingle Bell Rock_, etc.?
> 
> 
> Do you prefer childhood classics, such as:  _Santa Claus is Coming to Town_; _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer_; _Frosty the Snowman_; _Little Drummer Boy_, etc.?
> 
> 
> Do you prefer the more pop/rock-inspired songs, and/or anything that was released in the late '70s and beyond, such as:  _Simply Having a Wonderful Christmastime_, _Do They Know It's Christmas_, _Last Christmas_ or _All I Want for Christmas Is You_?
> 
> 
> And... which Christmas songs make you cringe in horror, and you wouldn't care if you never heard them again -- until the end of time?  Does _Santa Baby_ make your skin crawl?  Would you rather be trapped in an elevator on the 90th floor of a building than have to listen to _Rocking Around the Christmas Tree_ one more time?
> 
> 
> ​



OK, I am on endless hold with post office, trying to track down a package they list as "delivered" but has definitely NOT been. Luckily it's only a tie for DH, not something for a child.

I'll play the favorite songs game:

*Spiritual:* Like most all of them, but especially "O Holy Night" and "Hark the Herald Angels Sing. I wish I could hit the notes in O Holy Night but will settle for singing alto in the church choir this Sunday,

*Classics:* Kinda bored with most of them unless I hear a new twist on one. The local radio plays a very banal mix of songs, mostly way-too-old "classic" versions. I have been avoiding "I'll Be Home For Christmas" with my son gone this year. 

*Bouncy/upbeat:* Classic "Sleigh Ride" instrumental. Our high school band played it marching down Main Street at Disneyland every Christmas, so it always reminds me of DL.

*Childhood classics:* "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas," because it is DD15's favorite and a cute story behind it.

*Pop/rock:* "All I Want for Christmas is You," by Mariah Carey. I also have a Brian Sezter Christmas CD that makes me smile. 

*Cringe:* I will stick _sharpened candy-cane daggers_ in my ears if I hear the Paul McCartney one again. And much of what the radio is playing right now.

PHXscuba


----------



## crystal1313

Christmas songs:

I am not a very religious person either, but really enjoy O Holy Night and the First Noel.  

I am totally addicted to the Main Street Christmas loop!  

And another one of my all time favorites is: The Elvis Christmas Album.  LOVE IT!!!!  (http://www.amazon.com/Elvis-Christm...418937118&sr=8-31&keywords=elvis+christmas+cd)  My mom and my grandparents have this exact album (yes album, not CD) and we always listen to it while decorating the tree.  Means even more to me now after my granny passed.  

But, in general, I love all Christmas music.  My kids love it too!  We've had the station in the car set on Xmas tunes since Nov!  I really love Rudolf now because my boys adore it.  And after this year, Jolly Holly Christmas holds a special place for me, since my DS5 tries to sing it and says, " Oh hail, the mistle tail"  LOL


----------



## Speechphi




----------



## Sherry E

*Because there just isn't enough Frozen in the world right now...*

*"Behind the Scenes at Disney Parks Frozen Christmas Celebration" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2014 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort*

​


*Because there just isn't enough Frozen in the world right now...* 

*"Frozen Fiends, Come Get Your Fix with All-New 'Frozen Fun' at Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Insider; posted 12/8/14*

​



Eek.  I turned on the Christmas music, as there was a movie on the Hallmark Channel that I didn't need to see at the moment, and what was playing on the radio?  _Simply Having a Wonderful Christmastime_ by Paul McCartney!  That song is haunting me!  

Thankfully, _Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas_ came on soon after, and wiped the memory of the Paul McCartney song from my mind.

Okay, I got caught up on updating the Trip Reviews post and the (recent) Photo Links post on page 1, to include all of the recent trip recaps and pictures that have come in.  I don't think I skipped anyone.  The pages have turned faster than I expected so I had to go back further in the thread than I thought!

I have to say that looking over all of the great photos that have been shared so far this season (including the recent amazing photos from *figment_jii*, *pepe3penelope* and *DisneylandPlanner*!!!) brings a smile to my face!  It's wonderful to see and read the details of the trips, and to see the happy smiles on the faces of many of the people who have participated in this thread (and in the previous Superthreads).

So, the updated *Trip Reviews, Recaps and Reports post* is -- *HERE*.  There is a category for December 2014 and one for November 2014.  If you posted a trip recap in this thread, or linked us to your own separate trip report, I included it in the Trip Reviews post.


In the *Photo Links* post, I only included links to photos that were posted directly in this actual thread (or in the previous Superthread), not outside of the thread -- *HERE*.


Remember, if you visit DLR for the holiday season this year (November, December, or early January); if you were there on Thanksgiving; if you're there on Christmas Eve or Day, or on New Year's Eve & Day; if you're there for the Frozen Fun sneak peek; or for Three Kings Day; if you took part in the Holiday Time Tour; or have any thoughts on the holiday season offerings that you'd like to share -- post them here and I will link them on page 1. 

If you don't post your recaps here or let us know where to find them in a different thread, I won't be hunting all around the forum to find the separate threads -- and some very good reviews and interesting observations could go overlooked by some of our followers down the road!   This is a popular thread that usually ends up being very active, with anywhere from 100,000 to 300,000 total views, and a lot of people will be tuning in -- silently or otherwise -- before the current holiday season ends and before the next holiday season begins.  So, if you want your reports and recaps to be seen by a whole lot of people, I have to know where to find them!

Thank you to everyone who has contributed so far! 


*Speechphi *-- Have fun with the "big reveal" of the surprise!  It should be so much fun!  I hope you have an amazing trip!



​


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

I watched Christmas Under Wraps last night and I loved it!!!! I am a sucker for stories about towns that are undercover Northpole operations because I think it would be SOOOOOOO cool to live in one. Yes I LOVE Christmas Town also!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> I watched Christmas Under Wraps last night and I loved it!!!! I am a sucker for stories about towns that are undercover Northpole operations because I think it would be SOOOOOOO cool to live in one. Yes I LOVE Christmas Town also!!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

Have you seen _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_?  It may not be on Hallmark more than once or twice before 12/31.  Try to catch it if you can!  (I love _Christmas Town_!  Patrick Muldoon has done Christmas movies for Ion, UP, Hallmark and Lifetime, I think -- maybe ABC Family too!)


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *Because there just isn't enough Frozen in the world right now...*
> 
> *"Frozen Fiends, Come Get Your Fix with All-New 'Frozen Fun' at Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Insider; posted 12/8/14*
> ]



I don't remember if this has been mentioned on this site or not, but I watched ABC's Backstage with Disney on Broadway: Celebrating 20 Years.  At the end of the show it was confirmed that Frozen would become a Broadway musical.

I really like Frozen, but I feel a bit smothered!  I love, love, love characters, but as much as I love my favorites, I love to meet new or rare characters!  I think all of the Frozen is reducing the chances of the other characters and experiences.

Anyway...  Back to Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I don't remember if this has been mentioned on this site or not, but I watched ABC's Backstage with Disney on Broadway: Celebrating 20 Years.  At the end of the show it was confirmed that Frozen would become a Broadway musical.
> 
> I really like Frozen, but I feel a bit smothered!  I love, love, love characters, but as much as I love my favorites, I love to meet new or rare characters!  I think all of the Frozen is reducing the chances of the other characters and experiences.
> 
> Anyway...  Back to Christmas!



*pudinhd --*

A musical too... well, I guess it shouldn't shock me.

If nothing else, all of the _Frozen_ frenzy is certainly stealing some of the thunder from the other characters and events.  Frozen Fun is debuting within the holiday season, and there would still be plenty to do for the holidays without it, but it seems like all of the focus is going to go to Frozen Fun for the last 2-1/2 weeks of the holidays... and beyond.

I think that we can expect Frozen Fun to return for the holidays of 2015 -- but probably even earlier in the season than it is arriving this year.  It will probably show up in November -- "back by popular demand."  

And when will the inevitable _Frozen_ doll addition to IASW make its debut?  You know that it's got to be coming soon!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> A musical too... well, I guess it shouldn't shock me.
> 
> If nothing else, all of the _Frozen_ frenzy is certainly stealing some of the thunder from the other characters and events.  Frozen Fun is debuting within the holiday season, and there would still be plenty to do for the holidays without it, but it seems like all of the focus is going to go to Frozen Fun for the last 2-1/2 weeks of the holidays... and beyond.
> 
> I think that we can expect Frozen Fun to return for the holidays of 2015 -- but probably even earlier in the season than it is arriving this year.  It will probably show up in November -- "back by popular demand."
> 
> And when will the inevitable _Frozen_ doll addition to IASW make its debut?  You know that it's got to be coming soon!



I did briefly think about IASW, but then forgot about it!  I don't think that would bother me, unless they removed another character to make room for Frozen.


----------



## Luisa

Oh dear, I love O Holy Night too but every time someone mentions it all I hear in my head is Eric Cartman singing it....


----------



## Sherry E

*It's not specifically a holiday blog, but it includes some pretty photos with holiday décor and it has nothing to do with Frozen!!!*

*"Disney Parks After Dark: Reflections of Cars Land in the Rain" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort*

​


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *It's not specifically a holiday blog, but it includes some pretty photos with holiday décor and it has nothing to do with Frozen!!!*
> 
> *"Disney Parks After Dark: Reflections of Cars Land in the Rain" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort*
> 
> ​



I didn't know "nothing to do with Frozen" actually happens anymore.


----------



## mlnbabies

I added to my trip report with reviews and photos.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52770872#post52770872


----------



## Sherry E

mlnbabies said:


> I added to my trip report with reviews and photos.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52770872#post52770872



You got some fun photos!  And I love the Mater/Christmas tree t-shirt!

I've got a link to your TR in the Trip Reviews section (I added it a few hours ago).  I didn't add it to my Photo Links section on page 1 because I'm only adding links to the photos that are posted here, in this thread (not in a separate thread).  

In the Trip Reviews section on page 1, though, I'll add links to trip reports in other threads, as well as recaps and reviews that are posted in this thread.  It's good to have a mix of different types of reviews/reports, as sometimes people may not have time to read a whole TR but they may want to read a summary/review in one post, whereas other times they may want to read a complete Trip Report.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry E said:


> DisneylandPlanner --  Have you seen Farewell, Mr. Kringle?  It may not be on Hallmark more than once or twice before 12/31.  Try to catch it if you can!  (I love Christmas Town!  Patrick Muldoon has done Christmas movies for Ion, UP, Hallmark and Lifetime, I think -- maybe ABC Family too!)


    I will look it up thanks for the suggestion. Found it dec 27th at 3 am (I love DVR)


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> Oh dear, I love O Holy Night too but every time someone mentions it all I hear in my head is Eric Cartman singing it....



*Luisa --*

I'm glad you found us over here, in the new thread!  I had been wondering about some of the folks we seem to have lost along the way, after switching from the previous thread to this one!  *Tracy/OHBelle* disappeared.  *Janet/mom2rtk* has been on the forum, but not here in this thread.



pudinhd said:


> I didn't know "nothing to do with Frozen" actually happens anymore.



*pudinhd --*

 Maybe if we look very closely at those photos in the Cars Land-in-the-rain Parks Blog, we still see little tiny Olafs in the reflections on the pavement!  Maybe they have replaced the mini-gingerbread Cozy Cone model in the Cozy Cone office with a mini-Arendelle!

IASW -- if and when the dolls ever get added in -- would be one of the few places where I wouldn't mind a _Frozen_ influence (just as I don't mind the Storybook Land additions).


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> Maybe if we look very closely at those photos in the Cars Land-in-the-rain Parks Blog, we still see little tiny Olafs in the reflections on the pavement!  Maybe they have replaced the mini-gingerbread Cozy Cone model in the Cozy Cone office with a mini-Arendelle!
> 
> IASW -- if and when the dolls ever get added in -- would be one of the few places where I wouldn't mind a _Frozen_ influence (just as I don't mind the Storybook Land additions).



OMG!!!  I thought you were serious at first and was about to go look at the pictures again.  

I also don't mind the Frozen addition in Storybook (not sure if I will change my mind until I see it), but I wish they didn't have to take any the classic Disney history to make room for it.  Not that I have a better suggestion on where it could have gone.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> I will look it up thanks for the suggestion.



*DisneylandPlanner --*

When I just looked up _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ on the Hallmark Channel website and viewed the upcoming days it will be on, I noticed that there are only 2 more dates listed before the end of the year -- and they are December 27th and December 28 (I think the times are 6 a.m. and 4 a.m., respectively).  As the Countdown to Christmas marathon of movies winds down (the last day of movies will be 12/31, supposedly), everything starts showing less and less.  _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ is not the greatest Hallmark movie there is -- it's not as good as some others -- but I like it enough to keep it on the DVR because it's not available on DVD.



pudinhd said:


> OMG!!!  I thought you were serious at first and was about to go look at the pictures again.
> 
> I also don't mind the Frozen addition in Storybook (not sure if I will change my mind until I see it), but I wish they didn't have to take any the classic Disney history to make room for it.  Not that I have a better suggestion on where it could have gone.



*pudinhd --*

I will be interested to see if Arendelle looks like it 'fits' in with the other mini-cottages and things on the SBL Canal Boat ride, or if it sticks out like a sore thumb.  It's been so long since anything new was added to that ride that I wonder if the other 'homes' will look too old, dated and weathered next to shiny new Arendelle.  Maybe the other little homes are being spruced up a bit before the reopening of the ride. With any luck, maybe the ride will reopen tomorrow instead of on Saturday and people will report back with news.


----------



## DisKH

So I'm at the airport waiting to be on my way to LAX and I have a question!
What is everyones favorite Holiday treat/food item available at Disneyland? 
What would you recommend I get there?

I'm definitely trying the pumpkin beignets and the yule log!


----------



## thewelts

If you like cocktails, be sure to visit the _Carthay Lounge_ for their signature drinks. The *Carthay Manhattan* was really amazing (be sure to observe as the make the sphere ice cube!). I saw people drinking the *Brandy Alexander* -- It looks fantastic! I would certainly try one of those next trip.

Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## figment_jii

Another installment of photos from my trip...this time...Jingle Cruise!  I really like the overlay and how much more extensive it was this year.  You can't miss the holiday decor this time.  There _might_ be a few too many fruitcake jokes, but it was fun.  I did notice that some skippers used more or less jokes, but it was great that they had new jokes!

The Entrance:









Inside the downstairs queue area they had decor scattered about; the upstairs queue are still had a little decor, but it didn't feel like there was much (i.e., I didn't feel like I missed much if I didn't get up there).

















I saw five different boats: Gingerbread Gal, Evergreen Una, Irrawaddy Snow Woman, Sugar Plum Lady, and Navidad Adventuress.





The boat departs the dock and you can already see some of the missing holiday decor.





No Santa Hat on the Tiger this year...





"They're poisonous...and the snakes are venomous also" - and so begins the fruitcake jokes.





Lots of happy elephants.













The hippos were not happy about the fruitcake...





More happy elephants...





Oh no...the lawn ornaments...poor Comet!













"That's not where the star goes" or "I told them the star goes on _top_" depending on your skipper.





Um...err...





It's time for baking with the "white-bottomed" gorilla...the gingerbread sent was strong in the area.









Re-gifting Christmas sweaters...or...angry about fruitcake - depending on your skipper.





Um...I don't want to get in the water...





Trader Sam and the baby elephant...I can't remember the jokes here, but I don't think they were the usual ones.







Sherry E said:


> I will be interested to see if Arendelle looks like it 'fits' in with the other mini-cottages and things on the SBL Canal Boat ride, or if it sticks out like a sore thumb.  It's been so long since anything new was added to that ride that I wonder if the other 'homes' will look too old, dated and weathered next to shiny new Arendelle.  Maybe the other little homes are being spruced up a bit before the reopening of the ride. With any luck, maybe the ride will reopen tomorrow instead of on Saturday and people will report back with news.


I have hopes that they'll make it look good and do a little cleaning of the other houses/villages at the same time.  That being said, when you said "shiny" I had to laugh because Agrabah is always seems so shiny compared to everything else (it's the gold roofs).


----------



## tksbaskets

DisKH said:


> So I'm at the airport waiting to be on my way to LAX and I have a question!
> What is everyones favorite Holiday treat/food item available at Disneyland?
> What would you recommend I get there?
> 
> I'm definitely trying the pumpkin beignets and the yule log!



A Mickey Gingerbread Cookie!!!


----------



## KCmike

Now that's a cookie ^^^. 
There is something about a Disney cookie, right?  We ended up bringing a six pack of them back home from WDW.  They are long gone.


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Parks Blog has put up a few pictures of Arendelle in Storybook Canal.  It looks cute and, at least, the photos make it look like it fits in okay.  
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...torybook-land-canal-boats-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> I will be interested to see if Arendelle looks like it 'fits' in with the other mini-cottages and things on the SBL Canal Boat ride, or if it sticks out like a sore thumb.  It's been so long since anything new was added to that ride that I wonder if the other 'homes' will look too old, dated and weathered next to shiny new Arendelle.  Maybe the other little homes are being spruced up a bit before the reopening of the ride. With any luck, maybe the ride will reopen tomorrow instead of on Saturday and people will report back with news.



I guess we don't have to wait any longer to find out...  



figment_jii said:


> The Disney Parks Blog has put up a few pictures of Arendelle in Storybook Canal.  It looks cute and, at least, the photos make it look like it fits in okay.
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...torybook-land-canal-boats-at-disneyland-park/



I just saw this and I think it looks good.  I won't have a complete decision until I am actually on the ride, but I don't think they did a bad job.


----------



## Sherry E

MiceChat is predicting that Olaf's Snow Fest will only operate in a limited capacity until January (when it officially opens), and that it won't actually open for the sneak peek until Tuesday, 12/23.  MiceChat apparently also thinks that the stage show at the sing-along location (a.k.a. MuppetVision) won't open for the sneak peek until 12/23 either.  Their article is -- *HERE*.


----------



## marlana323

I found you all!   

We are back from our first holiday trip.  We had an absolutely amazing time.  I can't wait to go again.  I can't thank everyone on here enough for all their insight.  

We were able to do everything we had planned and then some.


----------



## OHBelle

Sorry I have been M.I.A. since my trip.  I promise I will write a mini review of my first holiday trip and my first trip since 1980!  Too many holiday things to take care of and a medical issue that had me stressed, but turned out perfectly fine. 

*Sherry-*

I am still behind on my Hallmark movies, but I did see Mr. Miracle and was NOT impressed!  Rob Morrow did not pull off his role at all, in my opinion.  Wrong casting.  I will be watching the rest of the movies and ranking them before this holiday season is over.


----------



## Sherry E

New:

*"‘Frozen Fun’ Sneak Peek Opens, Anna and Elsa Begin Greeting Guests at Disney California Adventure Park Tomorrow" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*


*"Disneyland Resort Guests Ring in the New Year, Showing their Disney Side with Live Music and Fireworks" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 19, 2014*


​


----------



## crystal1313

Wow...I'm shocked they aren't having a meet n greet for Elsa and Anna at BOTH parks!  I mean, they re-themed that entire area in Fantasyland for them and seemed to have finally got the meet n greet running fairly smoothly and now they yank that and move them to DCA?  It seems like it will be super chaotic again? The Fab 5 appear in both parks and so does Santa, why can't Elsa & Anna?


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Wow...I'm shocked they aren't having a meet n greet for Elsa and Anna at BOTH parks!  I mean, they re-themed that entire area in Fantasyland for them and seemed to have finally got the meet n greet running fairly smoothly and now they yank that and move them to DCA?  It seems like it will be super chaotic again? The Fab 5 appear in both parks and so does Santa, why can't Elsa & Anna?



*Crystal --*

I don't even think that Anna and Elsa make sense greeting guests in Hollywood Land.  They make sense in Fantasyland, even though that set-up was crazy at times.  I feel like they were just thrown into DCA to go along with the sing-along, Snow Fest and Freeze the Night.  But since the Royal Theatre in Fantasyland is going to have a new _Frozen_-themed show in January, and Arendelle is now part of the SBL Canal Boat ride, Anna and Elsa make more sense in Fantasyland than in Hollywood Land!


----------



## figment_jii

I think it has to do with wanting to group the majority of the Frozen themed activities into one location.  Although, as I said, I wonder what will happen to poor Olaf on the roof.  Will he still be there tomorrow?  Will he be awake?  (I never realized that Olaf snores when he's asleep.)  

Maybe the DCA location has a larger capacity (does it have multiple rooms?  Could they have multiple pairs of A&Es meeting?) so they wanted to put them over there.  Maybe it has better crowd areas (the current M&G area has a mostly outdoor queue).  Still, I think it's just because the Frozen-stuff is concentrated at DCA, so they moved them over there.  They do fit in better in DL's FL (or even Fantasy Faire)...maybe Rapunzel and Flynn will get their M&G back (with Olaf!  That would be hilarious!).


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> Maybe the DCA location has a larger capacity (does it have multiple rooms?  Could they have multiple pairs of A&Es meeting?) so they wanted to put them over there.  Maybe it has better crowd areas (the current M&G area has a mostly outdoor queue).



Unless they are doing MAJOR remodeling of that little room, I do not think it is large enough for more than the original 2 sisters.    It would be really crowded in there if they had multiples!


----------



## figment_jii

pudinhd said:


> Unless they are doing MAJOR remodeling of that little room, I do not think it is large enough for more than the original 2 sisters.    It would be really crowded in there if they had multiples!



I wasn't sure how they were going to handle the conversion of parts of the Animation Building (are the other parts remaining the same - the Animation class, Turtle Talk w/Crush, etc.?).  I know there were multiple rooms in that whole building, so it could have been possible that they would have used more than one for A&E.  Still, it makes sense to only have one set of A&Es meeting at any one given time in roughly the same location (although, multiple Mickey used to/still meet at his house - you just can't see more than one at a time), so they would only need one room.


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> I wasn't sure how they were going to handle the conversion of parts of the Animation Building (are the other parts remaining the same - the Animation class, Turtle Talk w/Crush, etc.?).  I know there were multiple rooms in that whole building, so it could have been possible that they would have used more than one for A&E.  Still, it makes sense to only have one set of A&Es meeting at any one given time in roughly the same location (although, multiple Mickey used to/still meet at his house - you just can't see more than one at a time), so they would only need one room.



OK!  Now I understand what you meant.    I think Crush will still be there.  The animation class is going to draw Frozen characters.  If I remember correctly, they are going to use the path toward the "which character are you", sing in the cartoons, etc. for the line.  But, I have my mother's memory, so I could be wrong.


----------



## revwog1974

Our bags are mostly packed and we leave the day-after-tomorrow very early in the morning to fly down to spend the week at Disneyland with a group of 10:  my family of 4 and our best friends, a family of 6.  I have to admit it that my stress level is pretty high.  I know the parks are going to be really crowded and usually at this point I have pretty detailed, written-out plans for touring the parks.   But the details of how we're going to spit up into a variety of groups is just escaping me.  I don't want to waste all of our time negotiating after every ride, so I still haven't figured out how to do this.  The group has appointed me "cruise director" and I've made every single plan for the trip, this is the last detail I need to work out.  

I think I'm just feeling unprepared and freaked by the expected crowd levels.  I've been to Disneyland literally dozens of times, but never at anything like these crowd levels or with a group this size.


----------



## tksbaskets

revwog1974 said:


> Our bags are mostly packed and we leave the day-after-tomorrow very early in the morning to fly down to spend the week at Disneyland with a group of 10:  my family of 4 and our best friends, a family of 6.  I have to admit it that my stress level is pretty high.  I know the parks are going to be really crowded and usually at this point I have pretty detailed, written-out plans for touring the parks.   But the details of how we're going to spit up into a variety of groups is just escaping me.  I don't want to waste all of our time negotiating after every ride, so I still haven't figured out how to do this.  The group has appointed me "cruise director" and I've made every single plan for the trip, this is the last detail I need to work out.
> 
> I think I'm just feeling unprepared and freaked by the expected crowd levels.  I've been to Disneyland literally dozens of times, but never at anything like these crowd levels or with a group this size.



Sounds like you're up for the challenge!  With a big group like that and I imagine varied interests you may want to set meet up times.  "We're planning lunch at Flo's at 12:30.  See you there!"  Judicious use of texting will help too.  

Although I do have a fun visual in my head of you holding up a little flag as tour guide as you navigate through the parks in a crowd.....


----------



## qckrun

Anyone know if they will have FPs setup for A&E in DCA?


----------



## revwog1974

tksbaskets said:


> Sounds like you're up for the challenge!  With a big group like that and I imagine varied interests you may want to set meet up times.  "We're planning lunch at Flo's at 12:30.  See you there!"  Judicious use of texting will help too.  Although I do have a fun visual in my head of you holding up a little flag as tour guide as you navigate through the parks in a crowd.....



Frantically scans to-do list:  do I havre time to make a flag today?  I just might? 

Thank you for the dose of humor.  It's exactly what I needed this morning after my mid-night freakout.  I think you're right about splitting up and texting.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Watching Christmas at Cartwright. I really like the actress Alicia Witt so I looked into other movies she is in. I found out there is a snowglobe follow up. I love the Snowglobe movie, it seems right out of my imagination. One of the few Christmas movies I keep on the DVR year after year. The new one is Snowglobe Christmas on lifetime. It came out in 2013 so I am just a year behind. It will tape Tuesday can not wait!


----------



## DisKH

Currently in DCA

I have a fastpass for "character closeup" and I got a fastpass to meet olaf! At first no fastpasses for Olaf with hour long wait then a Cast member started passing them out. I'll take photos of the greets and post them when I get home 

Anna and Elsa had FP machines


----------



## tksbaskets

DisKH said:


> Currently in DCA
> 
> I have a fastpass for "character closeup" and I got a fastpass to meet olaf! At first no fastpasses for Olaf with hour long wait then a Cast member started passing them out. I'll take photos of the greets and post them when I get home
> 
> Anna and Elsa had FP machines



Thanks for the update.  Sounds like an improvement to be sure.  I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures with Olaf.


----------



## Sherry E

*DisKH --*

Thank you for the update from DCA!  Please check in with us again, and let us know what else is going on.  Supposedly, the Freeze the Night dance party may begin tonight in Hollywood Land, so I will be curious to hear how that goes.

I look forward to seeing your photos with Olaf!



​



DisneylandPlanner said:


> Watching Christmas at Cartwright. I really like the actress Alicia Witt so I looked into other movies she is in. I found out there is a snowglobe follow up. I love the Snowglobe movie, it seems right out of my imagination. One of the few Christmas movies I keep on the DVR year after year. The new one is Snowglobe Christmas on lifetime. It came out in 2013 so I am just a year behind. It will tape Tuesday can not wait!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

I really enjoyed _Christmas at Cartwright's_!

_A Snow Globe Christmas_ isn't a follow-up to _Snowglobe_, surprisingly.  The 2 movies share one specific actress and the general premise of living in a snow globe-type of town, but they are unrelated.   

In the past, I have mentioned _A Snow Globe Christmas_ as being one of my favorites (of the movies that didn't air on Hallmark, but that are similar in tone).  I even got the DVD for it, but I had not actually watched the movie since the holiday season of 2013.  So I was watching it again a week or so ago, and -- while I love, love, love the idea of living in a snow globe world as a concept for a TV movie, I had totally forgotten that there is a section of the movie (sort of in the second half, or third quarter of it, I guess) that kind of drags and veers into a subplot I didn't care about (with the forest and the land and all of that).  If not for that whole subplot with the mayor or whoever he was, I would like it even more.

Still, though, I like Alicia Witt in the TV movies she does, and the whole 'living in a snow globe concept,' so I'm glad I got the _Snow Globe Christmas_ DVD.

Speaking of Alicia Witt, I was just watching _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ a little earlier this morning.  This is a good "Hallmark Christmas movie day" for me, as they are knocking out a bunch of my personal favorites.  _Angels and Ornaments_ was on first, and then _A Very Merry Mix-Up_.  _Snow Bride_ is on in 20 minutes, and _The Christmas Ornament_ is on later tonight!  I love all of those movies, and I never get tired of them -- in fact, I might even like them more with each viewing!  

As I was watching _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ for the 500th time this morning, I was thinking "This is actually a really good story!"  Sure, it's implausible in many ways, and there are ways that the "mix-up" in the title could have been avoided early on -- but putting all of that logic aside, it's a clever, charming story, with the little fable about the clockmaker woven into it.  There was no real bad guy in the movie -- sure, the fiancé is not the best choice for Alicia's character, and his family is not the right family for her, but he is not a terrible person.  Still, though, she knows that he is not the one she is destined to be with... and she walks in the rain (because "love walks through the rain," as they tell us), which turns into snow, to be with her true love.  It's so good!

Next up:  _Snow Bride_ and _The Christmas Ornament_!

The last few days of this Hallmark Countdown to Christmas (leading up to New Years Eve) are going to be tricky for me, as they will be competing with a _Breaking Bad_ marathon and the annual _Twilight Zone_ marathon for my time.  There is so much good TV on right around the New Year!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Interesting about a Snowglobe Christmas. I still look forward to seeing it, but that is an interesting character selection, if they aren't connected. But living in a Snowglobe sounds so fun.



Sherry E said:


> As I was watching A Very Merry Mix-Up for the 500th time this morning, I was thinking "This is actually a really good story!"  Sure, it's implausible in many ways, and there are ways that the "mix-up" in the title could have been avoided early on -- but putting all of that logic aside, it's a clever, charming story, with the little fable about the clockmaker woven into it.  There was no real bad guy in the movie -- sure, the fiancé is not the best choice for Alicia's character, and his family is not the right family for her, but he is not a terrible person.  Still, though, she knows that he is not the one she is destined to be with... and she walks in the rain (because "love walks through the rain," as they tell us), which turns into snow, to be with her true love.  It's so good!



This is what I loved about it also. Great movie! I did enjoy Christmas at Cartwrights also. On to cookie cutter Christmas next.


----------



## OHBelle

*Mini Trip Review-

This was my first holiday trip, and my first trip to DLR since 1980.  It was my husband, Jack's first visit ever.

We have been to WDW numerous times, since we lived in Ohio and it was easier to get there.  We moved to Arizona five years ago and finally made it over to DLR the first weekend in December.

It was just my husband and I.  Our three boys are in their 20's and still live in Ohio, so it was an adults only trip. 

Hotel
We stayed at the Fairfield Inn.  It was perfectly adequate for everything we needed.  The walk to DLR was easy.  The beds were comfortable.  Since we always stayed on property when visiting WDW, this seems a bit strange and it lacked a little bit of the magic.  Next year I think we will stay on property at DLR to see if that makes a difference.  Like I said there was nothing really wrong with the hotel, it just lacked something for us.

DLR Overall
 We LOVED, LOVED, LOVED the close proximity of everything.  Being able to walk back and forth to the parks and DD was amazing.  Jack could not get over how quickly we could get to everything.  We did not miss taking buses to the parks like at WDW.  The Christmas decorations, music and overall feeling was the best.  It is the best place to get into the Holiday spirit!

Disneyland
I was afraid that Jack wouldn't think that DL would match up to the Magic Kingdom in WDW.  I shouldn't have worried.  We both loved it!  Pirates is so much better at DL.  The holiday overlays at Small World, HM and Jingle Cruise are fantastic!  In fairness, Jack hated HM with the NBC overlay.  I liked it, even though I hated the movie.  We did not do any of the night time shows or fireworks this trip.  It was not a priority for us, but will be next trip.  I thought the castle, while not as big as WDW, was just as charming.  We didn't spend as much time as we would have liked in DL due to the CP that was happening that weekend.  Next trip will be in mid November to avoid that.  The setup looked beautiful but the crowds were crazy!  The most crazy line we saw was for the Frozen meet and greet.  I can't believe how long that line was and I was glad I didn't have a little one dying to see Anna and Elsa.  

California Adventures
We loved this park.  Carsland was amazing!  The details were so great.  I loved just looking at everything.  We rode RSR after dark and it was so cool.  Tried to do it during the day, but it didn't work out.  We love TSM and headed there early.  We got in three rides during our short trip.  It is our favorite.  Soarin is another favorite of ours and we were lucky enough to ride twice both time in the front row.  We drew Minnie in the Animation building, which was first for us.  It was so much fun.  Our favorite place to be was Buena Vista Street.  I personally loved the decorations.  The musical groups that perform throughout the day were so good.  The Bell Ringers (not sure of the their exact name) were my favorite.
I could see where Frozen was starting to take over. We almost couldn't find Monsters University due to all the closed down places and construction.  

Downtown Disney 
I am not a huge shopper, so it didn't have as much interest for me.  We did go into World of Disney to pick up a couple of things and we walked around a bit.  It was pretty all decorated for Christmas.  

Holiday Tour
We went on this tour on a Friday at 2:50.  Our guide, Alex, was good, although a few times he seemed a little unsure of himself.  Being able to ride SW, HM and JC without waiting was so nice.  I thought SW was wonderful.  When we rode that I had a memory of riding with my late Auntie Maude from England way back when I was 16.  She marveled at the ride and spoke of it many, many times. She was not one to pass a compliment easily, so it really made an impact on her.  That was without the holiday overlay.  I could only imagine how much she would have loved it now.  JC was cute and corny.  Right up my alley.   As I said before Jack did not like HM at all.  The seats at the parade were so nice!  After all the walking and dodging through the crowds to stay together with the group, the seats were a welcome sight.  The parade was so cute.  I really enjoyed it.  The hot chocolate and gingerbread Mickey were so good!  The pin is really nice too.    I paid $68 (with Disney Visa discount) and I felt it was worth the price.  I am not sure I would do it every time though.

Disney Hotels
We only made over to Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian.  DH is very nice. We had seen the real gingerbread house at the GC first, so the fake one in DH was underwhelming.  The GC was amazing.  It is so beautifully decorated and welcoming.  I could sit in those comfy chairs for hours.  I wish we had been there when Santa was there.

Conclusion
We loved DLR, possibly a bit more than WDW.  We saw and did so many things, but we missed so many things too!  We are planning on going back next year with a different set of priorities.  Just to name a couple, nighttime shows and fireworks, more pictures with holiday characters (we only got one with Daisy) and a picture with Santa!  

DLR lived up to all the holiday magic I had imagined.  I can't wait to go again.  In the meantime, I need to learn to take better pictures!  I was not happy with a lot of them I took.  Hopefully I can salvage a few to contribute to next years thread!  

I can't thank everyone on this board enough for all the information.  It really helped make our trip that much more magical! 


*


----------



## KCmike

Wonderful report and just the last few years we have had now TWO wife and hubby getaways to both Disney Resorts.  DL is our favorite hands down.  Glad you had a good time and are already preparing for another!!!  We are hoping the kids will want to go with us next summer for the 60 Anniversary celebration.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Hoping things will slow down here in the next few days now that the kids are out of school. I watched a Christmas Shepherd yesterday and really liked it. I loved A Very Merry Mix-Up (not sure if I mentioned watching it before). I think it might be my favorite. I've enjoyed them all, except for Cookie Cutter Christmas, which as I mentioned before, just totally missed the mark for me. I still have some on the DVR, but I think the only new ones are Christmas Parade and The Best Christmas Party Ever. With DH back to work on Monday and I'm sure the kids sleeping in, I hope to watch the rest of what I have DVRd while I wrap presents!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Hoping things will slow down here in the next few days now that the kids are out of school. I watched a Christmas Shepherd yesterday and really liked it. I loved A Very Merry Mix-Up (not sure if I mentioned watching it before). I think it might be my favorite. I've enjoyed them all, except for Cookie Cutter Christmas, which as I mentioned before, just totally missed the mark for me. I still have some on the DVR, but I think the only new ones are Christmas Parade and The Best Christmas Party Ever. With DH back to work on Monday and I'm sure the kids sleeping in, I hope to watch the rest of what I have DVRd while I wrap presents!



*Jamie --*

I'm not sure if you missed my reply to you on the 15th with the recommendations of what to try to catch -- *HERE*.

Did you record _Naughty or Nice_ (with Hilarie Burton) ... or did you record _Naughty & Nice_ (with Haylie Duff)?  Your list said _Naughty & Nice_.  They are two different movies, but the first one is good and the second one isn't!  The Hilarie Burton movie is the good one.  Skip the Haylie Duff movie.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Jamie --*
> 
> I'm not sure if you missed my reply to you on the 15th with the recommendations of what to try to catch -- *HERE*.
> 
> Did you record _Naughty or Nice_ (with Hilarie Burton) ... or did you record _Naughty & Nice_ (with Haylie Duff)?  Your list said _Naughty & Nice_.  They are two different movies, but the first one is good and the second one isn't!  The Hilarie Burton movie is the good one.  Skip the Haylie Duff movie.



The Naughty or Nice with Hilarie Burton is really cute! I didn't care for the Haylie Duff one either!





KCmike said:


> Wonderful report and just the last few years we have had now TWO wife and hubby getaways to both Disney Resorts.  DL is our favorite hands down.  Glad you had a good time and are already preparing for another!!!  We are hoping the kids will want to go with us next summer for the 60 Anniversary celebration.



Thanks Mike!  We do enjoy our adults only trips, but it a bit better when one or all of the kids join us!


----------



## CassieF

I swung by this afternoon (wanted to avoid the early madness) and was not super impressed.  Olaf was out with an extensive line, not sure how long since I had no desire to meet him, but he was outside his building...eventually he'll be inside, right?  The Sing Along was not opened, and Wandering Oakens was just the old Monster's merch booth re themed.  The stage was very underwhelming, but many CMs have said how impressive it will look at night.  The drinks seemed interesting, multiple options for both alcoholic and non, including a piña colada which I'm excited about.  There is also a Snowman Lemonaide...yellow snow anyone?  

FP for the A&E meet and greet was just past the entrance to the animation building and surprisingly still available at 230 when we walked by (with a 930pm return time...so the very tail end).  Inside the animation building they have the "character close up" and it looks very well done, from what I could see from the lobby plus pictures that I've seen from inside.  There are also two sets like PFF so they can see twice as many guests and without having to close early in FL they can greet all the way until closing time.  The regular video loop on the screens was the same, they didn't even add a frozen segment.  The character sketch location does have an added sign of Olaf and "do you want to draw a snowman" that is all lit up, which detracts from the screens, IMO, and unnecessary.  Also Off the Page has a large frozen section...more the collectable items but still...could they have not left all that stuff in frozen land?  

Freeze the night was for sure happening tonight but I did not stay around for it. I'm did hear from a CM that Marshmellow makes quite the entrance at the beginning and then is there for meet and greets all night!  That I can get on board with!  Hopefully it's true...I can't wait to see pictures of it!


----------



## Dawn16

We have been back from our 5 night holiday trip for a couple days now.  We had a great time.  We have been to DLR three times now in December (once every few years) and I think this was the best time we've had. 

Stayed in a Studio at GCV with a fabulous view of Paradise Pier.  Lobby gingerbread house was very pretty nicely detailed but having seen the one at Grand Floridian a couple of times it really would have been more impressive if they had been able to follow through with the original plan of selling the goodies from inside the house itself.  Either way I enjoyed the spiked apple cider, yum.  

We did the Holiday Tour which was great.  Only bummer was the parade being rained out despite it not having rained for three hours and the pavement being dry.  Our tour guide said it was likely they had sent the cast home when they cancelled the earlier parade (when it had rained for a bit).  We did still get hot chocolate and Mickey gingerbread and a seat for the 45 second character cavalcade they use as a replacement.  Hahaha, please, just skip it Disney.

We had the new Fantasmic package for Hungry Bear on the 15th which I believe was the third night it was available.  This worked out well for us.  First, the desserts were great.  I'm thinking its sponsored by Ghiradelli b/c it was heavy on the chocolate.  But I am a chocolate person so it worked for me.  Second, we got great spots to sit (on the ground, of course) in the Hungry Bear section which is just to the left of the Blue Bayou section. This was a big time saver and we enjoyed the dessert party so, totally worth it for us.  

First time for our group experiencing Radiator Springs.  Wow.  I was really worried it wouldn't live up to the hype but it so did.  I think RSR is my new favorite ride.  Worth the trip cross country just for that (we live in the Boston area).  All my fellow WDW vet friends are jealous 

We really loved Viva Navidad (first time seeing it).  Such talented performers and great music choices.  And we got pics with the Three Caballeros, woo hoo.  Our 8 year old was thrilled (so was I   Thanks to those of you who suggested standing between Jumpin Jellyfish and the Bayside Brews.  Perfect spot to see Donald, Jose and Panchito.  Plus they sell Sangria at the beer stand 

I confirmed that California Screamin' is my fave Disney coaster.  Its so smooth, fast.  While I really enjoy Rock n' Rollercoaster at the Studios in WDW it seems like it last two seconds compared to Screamin'. 

Can't get enough of Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We rode three times.  Also love Small World Holiday.  Jingle Cruise was so much better this year (rode at WDW last year).  My favorite joke is at the piranha area.  I don't want to ruin it for those of you who haven't ridden yet.  

Favorite food/dining experiences include breakfast at Storytellers (they have Waldorf salad!), candy cane (still the best candy cane ever and worth the effort), Matterhorn macaroon (mmmmm), peppermint stick ice cream in a crushed candy cane waffle cone (we have peppermint stick ice cream year round in New England but its somehow still better in DL) and churro bites (omg how are they even better than full sized churros?!).   

Anyway, there's a bazillion other things we did and really liked too but these were the highlights. 

Thank you so much, Sherry, for your tireless effort on this thread.  My trip was a huge success in no small part to all the detailed information you provide.  It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> The Naughty or Nice with Hilarie Burton is really cute! I didn't care for the Haylie Duff one either!



*Tracy --*

I can't even believe that the Countdown to Christmas movie marathon is ending in 11 days!  Even though, as I mentioned earlier today, the last few days of the marathon begin to get chaotic for me, as there are other marathons that I want to watch and I am haphazardly switching all over the place, back and forth between channels -- it will be so sad when it ends! 

It looks as if Hallmark is trying to step up their non-Christmas movies and make them more of an 'event' to viewers who are going through Countdown to Christmas withdrawal.  They've got a bunch of new Valentine's Day/love-themed movies in January and February (including _Surprised By Love_, with Hilarie Burton of _Naughty or Nice_ and Paul Campbell of _Window Wonderland_), and _Bridal Wave_ (with Arielle Kebbel and Andrew, both from _A Bride for Christmas_).  

And, there will be at least a couple of new Mother's Day movies this year too -- one of which is starring Candace Cameron Bure!  Still, though, they don't quite fill the void left behind when the Countdown to Christmas ends!  Even when a few of the movies in the Countdown are not that good, I still love the marathon!

Rob Morrow was not only a poor choice for the role of _Mr. Miracle_ -- and that's not to say that he is a bad actor, but I just wasn't sure what he was trying to do with the character -- but I did not give two hoots about the girl and her boyfriend.  Why was I supposed to care about them?  _Christmas at Cartwright's_ would have worked fine as a _Mr. Miracle_ storyline, but I guess there were different writers for each movie.




Anyway... about your DLR trip.   Thank you so much for giving the review -- I was especially interested in your trip because of the fact that you hadn't been to Disneyland in so long!  I'm glad it was a success for you!

You said you are planning to return in mid-November next year, and will try to stay onsite.  Keep in mind that, in mid-November, the hotels might possibly not be decorated yet (meaning no Santa at the hotels, and no giant gingerbread house).  Santa won't show up at the hotels until Thanksgiving and beyond (same with the hotel carolers), but the Christmas trees may or may not go up early.  At the earliest they'd probably go up about 9 days before Thanksgiving, but the GCH gingerbread house may not be up until after that.  

The hotel holiday atmosphere may not make a difference to you, but just in case it does then you would want to be there at a time when the hotels are definitely in full holiday mode.

Also, remember that the crowds in the parks were not just due to Candlelight -- the crowds were worse because of those other events taking place (RaverDay and the pharmacists' Midyear Meeting).  Those events were new to that particular weekend, but they may not repeat in 2015.  

This is the thread for next year!  I had to switch to a new thread earlier than I had planned because we hit the page limit in the old one, but this one will be the 2015 thread for as long as it lasts.


----------



## krispin41

DisKH said:


> So I'm at the airport waiting to be on my way to LAX and I have a question!
> What is everyones favorite Holiday treat/food item available at Disneyland?
> What would you recommend I get there?
> 
> I'm definitely trying the pumpkin beignets and the yule log!



I am seriously all about the Mickey Gingerbread cookies with the ears dipped in chocolate.


----------



## Sherry E

CassieF said:


> I swung by this afternoon (wanted to avoid the early madness) and was not super impressed.  Olaf was out with an extensive line, not sure how long since I had no desire to meet him, but he was outside his building...eventually he'll be inside, right?  The Sing Along was not opened, and Wandering Oakens was just the old Monster's merch booth re themed.  The stage was very underwhelming, but many CMs have said how impressive it will look at night.  The drinks seemed interesting, multiple options for both alcoholic and non, including a piña colada which I'm excited about.  There is also a Snowman Lemonaide...yellow snow anyone?
> 
> FP for the A&E meet and greet was just past the entrance to the animation building and surprisingly still available at 230 when we walked by (with a 930pm return time...so the very tail end).  Inside the animation building they have the "character close up" and it looks very well done, from what I could see from the lobby plus pictures that I've seen from inside.  There are also two sets like PFF so they can see twice as many guests and without having to close early in FL they can greet all the way until closing time.  The regular video loop on the screens was the same, they didn't even add a frozen segment.  The character sketch location does have an added sign of Olaf and "do you want to draw a snowman" that is all lit up, which detracts from the screens, IMO, and unnecessary.  Also Off the Page has a large frozen section...more the collectable items but still...could they have not left all that stuff in frozen land?
> 
> Freeze the night was for sure happening tonight but I did not stay around for it. I'm did hear from a CM that Marshmellow makes quite the entrance at the beginning and then is there for meet and greets all night!  That I can get on board with!  Hopefully it's true...I can't wait to see pictures of it!



*Cassie --*

Thank you so much for the update and details on what's there on the Frozen Fun front so far.  I'm actually surprised that Freeze the Night was ready to go before the sing-along and before Olaf's Snow Fest.  It sounds like Olaf is there but his Snow Fest is not open yet, right?  I thought that Freeze the Night wouldn't begin until January 7th.

I also wonder if some of the madness surrounding the sneak peek was not as crazy as it could have been, since some things were not open and ready to go yet.

I have no desire to meet Olaf, but I am curious to see exactly how much "snow" is in Snow Fest.  Why am I thinking that it won't be very much?





Dawn16 said:


> We have been back from our 5 night holiday trip for a couple days now.  We had a great time.  We have been to DLR three times now in December (once every few years) and I think this was the best time we've had.
> 
> Stayed in a Studio at GCV with a fabulous view of Paradise Pier.  Lobby gingerbread house was very pretty nicely detailed but having seen the one at Grand Floridian a couple of times it really would have been more impressive if they had been able to follow through with the original plan of selling the goodies from inside the house itself.  Either way I enjoyed the spiked apple cider, yum.
> 
> We did the Holiday Tour which was great.  Only bummer was the parade being rained out despite it not having rained for three hours and the pavement being dry.  Our tour guide said it was likely they had sent the cast home when they cancelled the earlier parade (when it had rained for a bit).  We did still get hot chocolate and Mickey gingerbread and a seat for the 45 second character cavalcade they use as a replacement.  Hahaha, please, just skip it Disney.
> 
> We had the new Fantasmic package for Hungry Bear on the 15th which I believe was the third night it was available.  This worked out well for us.  First, the desserts were great.  I'm thinking its sponsored by Ghiradelli b/c it was heavy on the chocolate.  But I am a chocolate person so it worked for me.  Second, we got great spots to sit (on the ground, of course) in the Hungry Bear section which is just to the left of the Blue Bayou section. This was a big time saver and we enjoyed the dessert party so, totally worth it for us.
> 
> First time for our group experiencing Radiator Springs.  Wow.  I was really worried it wouldn't live up to the hype but it so did.  I think RSR is my new favorite ride.  Worth the trip cross country just for that (we live in the Boston area).  All my fellow WDW vet friends are jealous
> 
> We really loved Viva Navidad (first time seeing it).  Such talented performers and great music choices.  And we got pics with the Three Caballeros, woo hoo.  Our 8 year old was thrilled (so was I   Thanks to those of you who suggested standing between Jumpin Jellyfish and the Bayside Brews.  Perfect spot to see Donald, Jose and Panchito.  Plus they sell Sangria at the beer stand
> 
> I confirmed that California Screamin' is my fave Disney coaster.  Its so smooth, fast.  While I really enjoy Rock n' Rollercoaster at the Studios in WDW it seems like it last two seconds compared to Screamin'.
> 
> Can't get enough of Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We rode three times.  Also love Small World Holiday.  Jingle Cruise was so much better this year (rode at WDW last year).  My favorite joke is at the piranha area.  I don't want to ruin it for those of you who haven't ridden yet.
> 
> Favorite food/dining experiences include breakfast at Storytellers (they have Waldorf salad!), candy cane (still the best candy cane ever and worth the effort), Matterhorn macaroon (mmmmm), peppermint stick ice cream in a crushed candy cane waffle cone (we have peppermint stick ice cream year round in New England but its somehow still better in DL) and churro bites (omg how are they even better than full sized churros?!).
> 
> Anyway, there's a bazillion other things we did and really liked too but these were the highlights.
> 
> Thank you so much, Sherry, for your tireless effort on this thread.  My trip was a huge success in no small part to all the detailed information you provide.  It is greatly appreciated!



*Dawn16 --*

Thank you so much for reporting back to us with the trip rundown -- and thank you for the kind words.  I appreciate it.  I'll add your review to the Trip Reviews post on page 1.

I'm so glad you had a great holiday trip, although I had to chuckle at the idea of the 45-second rainy day cavalcade that is supposed to take the place of the Christmas Fantasy Parade!  It's not a sufficient substitute when seats for the Christmas parade are what people are paying for!  Disney should have some sort of plan for rainy days that is better than that.  There has to be a better alternative!

I agree -- the peppermint ice cream (even if it is abundant in stores outside of Disneyland) just tastes better at Disneyland!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  I'm not sure if you missed my reply to you on the 15th with the recommendations of what to try to catch -- HERE.  Did you record Naughty or Nice (with Hilarie Burton) ... or did you record Naughty & Nice (with Haylie Duff)?  Your list said Naughty & Nice.  They are two different movies, but the first one is good and the second one isn't!  The Hilarie Burton movie is the good one.  Skip the Haylie Duff movie.




    I did see it, but spent most of the week running around (kids' choir/band concerts, ice skating office party, San Francisco Nutcracker, etc), that I didn't have time to search for any I had previously missed. I'm doing that now. I recorded Naughty & Nice - that's not worth watching? Bummer, but at least it's one less I have to try squeeze in!

ETA: Found 3 of the ones you recommended - A Bride For Christmas, Finding Christmas & Window Wonderland and they are all set to record over the next few days. I'm pretty sure I've seen Mrs. Miracle and have read the book for sure. Thanks again for all your help wading through this new world of Christmas movies for me


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I did see it, but spent most of the week running around (kids' choir/band concerts, ice skating office party, San Francisco Nutcracker, etc), that I didn't have time to search for any I had previously missed. I'm doing that now. I recorded Naughty & Nice - that's not worth watching? Bummer, but at least it's one less I have to try squeeze in!



_Naughty or Nice_ (with Hilarie Burton) is the cute one.  The other one (_Naughty & Nice_) is not worth wasting time on, and it's on a different channel (not on a Hallmark Channel of any kind).


----------



## Luisa

Just an update on my Hallmark movie viewing (or lack of really with the minimal programming this year....) Today I watched Snow Bride and Snowglobe Christmas, I enjoyed both but Sherry you are right about that part of the movie that goes off track with the forest sale, just doesn't fit. I know I watched a couple of others but can't remember the first one (must have been great....) the other was Christmas in Conway, it was nice and I cried appropriately .

ETA I still can't remember what the other one was called but have remembered it was about a single mum with a locket with the North Star on it and that it was ok.


----------



## revwog1974

Have people reported the best places to watch parade in Disneyland if you aren't on the tour?  I know there has been extensive discussion on the place to watch the parade in DCA but I'm mom my tablet and of there's a way to search for things by thread, or even just forum, I haven't found it.   Thank you!


----------



## mlnbabies

We watched the 5:45 parade last Thurs. We got our spot at 4p. We sat on the curb in front of the Emporium corner near the fire station. The parade started in Town square so we could see the floats as they turned the corner by the train station.

It was a great spot to see the floats but not a good spot to take pictures due to the big spotlights. I have parade pictures in my trip that Sherry linked on the the first page.


----------



## CassieF

Sherry E said:


> *Cassie --*
> 
> Thank you so much for the update and details on what's there on the Frozen Fun front so far.  I'm actually surprised that Freeze the Night was ready to go before the sing-along and before Olaf's Snow Fest.  It sounds like Olaf is there but his Snow Fest is not open yet, right?  I thought that Freeze the Night wouldn't begin until January 7th.
> 
> I also wonder if some of the madness surrounding the sneak peek was not as crazy as it could have been, since some things were not open and ready to go yet.
> 
> I have no desire to meet Olaf, but I am curious to see exactly how much "snow" is in Snow Fest.  Why am I thinking that it won't be very much?



I was not expecting freeze the night...I thought I had heard that would be one of the things opening on the 7th.  I did not stay to see it but pictures look amazing...especially Marshmellow (if you ignore the CM controlling him with poles in plain sight).  

I heard from a Lead CM over in DL that they were missing some Elsas yesterday so I wonder if maybe that's why the sing along wasn't open, or if it's not planned until later.  

As for the lack of madness...honestly there's not a ton to do currently, meet olaf, meat the sisters, then the night show so I'm thinking people saw it in the morning and there's not enough to hold someone there all day so by the time we ventured over it was chill.  Time will tell...


----------



## meljensmom

Hi Ya'll....
I purchased the photo pass + and I have it in my possession....my question is what exactly do I need to take to DL?  Do I need to take the entire case or just the certificate that is attached on the outside?

Sorry if this is a silly question, but I don't want to pack any more than I need to.  

Thanks!




Ok...well, it's actually a small plane to SFO and then a bigger plane to Las Vegas and then LAX....but you get my drift. 

My little girl (and big girl too, I think) are excited beyond words.....it's hard to believe that we are a mere 16 hours from climbing on a plane to DL.  

This is a bittersweet trip for us as we are creating new memories for our little family after the loss of my sister and my Dad in the past year.  We are doing everything and anything....can't wait to see our room all decorated for the girls when we arrive at the DLH.  It's the first of a few surprises we have in store for them.   

I will try to post pics etc. while we're there....but I'm kind of inept at the tech stuff.  LOL

Merry Christmas, everyone!!


----------



## krispin41

meljensmom said:


> Hi Ya'll....
> I purchased the photo pass + and I have it in my possession....my question is what exactly do I need to take to DL?  Do I need to take the entire case or just the certificate that is attached on the outside?
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question, but I don't want to pack any more than I need to.
> 
> Thanks!



Just take the certificate taped to the outside of the case. You can take it to either the photo store on Main St in DL or the photo store on Buena Vista St. in DCA.

Take a picture of the back of the card on the lanyard as soon as you get it (the CM actually had me do this, but I would have done it anyway) so in case you lose it you have the number. They told me they would replace it ONE time if I lost it. 

Don't forget to ask for Magic Shots if the photographer doesn't have a tripod, and to use it for all your ride photos and character meals!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> I can't even believe that the Countdown to Christmas movie marathon is ending in 11 days!  Even though, as I mentioned earlier today, the last few days of the marathon begin to get chaotic for me, as there are other marathons that I want to watch and I am haphazardly switching all over the place, back and forth between channels -- it will be so sad when it ends!
> 
> It looks as if Hallmark is trying to step up their non-Christmas movies and make them more of an 'event' to viewers who are going through Countdown to Christmas withdrawal.  They've got a bunch of new Valentine's Day/love-themed movies in January and February (including _Surprised By Love_, with Hilarie Burton of _Naughty or Nice_ and Paul Campbell of _Window Wonderland_), and _Bridal Wave_ (with Arielle Kebbel and Andrew, both from _A Bride for Christmas_).
> 
> And, there will be at least a couple of new Mother's Day movies this year too -- one of which is starring Candace Cameron Bure!  Still, though, they don't quite fill the void left behind when the Countdown to Christmas ends!  Even when a few of the movies in the Countdown are not that good, I still love the marathon!
> 
> Rob Morrow was not only a poor choice for the role of _Mr. Miracle_ -- and that's not to say that he is a bad actor, but I just wasn't sure what he was trying to do with the character -- but I did not give two hoots about the girl and her boyfriend.  Why was I supposed to care about them?  _Christmas at Cartwright's_ would have worked fine as a _Mr. Miracle_ storyline, but I guess there were different writers for each movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... about your DLR trip.   Thank you so much for giving the review -- I was especially interested in your trip because of the fact that you hadn't been to Disneyland in so long!  I'm glad it was a success for you!
> 
> You said you are planning to return in mid-November next year, and will try to stay onsite.  Keep in mind that, in mid-November, the hotels might possibly not be decorated yet (meaning no Santa at the hotels, and no giant gingerbread house).  Santa won't show up at the hotels until Thanksgiving and beyond (same with the hotel carolers), but the Christmas trees may or may not go up early.  At the earliest they'd probably go up about 9 days before Thanksgiving, but the GCH gingerbread house may not be up until after that.
> 
> The hotel holiday atmosphere may not make a difference to you, but just in case it does then you would want to be there at a time when the hotels are definitely in full holiday mode.
> 
> Also, remember that the crowds in the parks were not just due to Candlelight -- the crowds were worse because of those other events taking place (RaverDay and the pharmacists' Midyear Meeting).  Those events were new to that particular weekend, but they may not repeat in 2015.
> 
> This is the thread for next year!  I had to switch to a new thread earlier than I had planned because we hit the page limit in the old one, but this one will be the 2015 thread for as long as it lasts.




*Sherry-

It feels like the Countdown to Christmas just started and here we are nearing the end of it.   I still have three of the new movies to watch.   I am kind of glad I still have them to look forward to watching since all the new ones are finished for this season.

I have seen the commercials for the January/February new movies.  I am glad they are trying to extend our movie watching into the new year.  I will certainly be watching and hopefully a couple of them will be keepers.  I know they can't all be good.  Just like this Countdown season.

Thank you so much for the reminders of the things that won't be up and running in mid November.  I had totally forgotten about those things.  We may go back to the weekend after Thanksgiving like this year.  It wasn't THAT bad.  We just know to get our DL things done before Saturday.*


----------



## mvf-m11c

revwog1974 said:


> Have people reported the best places to watch parade in Disneyland if you aren't on the tour?  I know there has been extensive discussion on the place to watch the parade in DCA but I'm mom my tablet and of there's a way to search for things by thread, or even just forum, I haven't found it.   Thank you!



The best spot to watch the parade is getting a front row spot on the parade route. It only depends on what place you want to watch it from. It can be from Main Street, Town Square, Hub, Fantasyland or It's a Small World Plaza. It will depend on the wait time of how long are you willing to stake out a spot for the parade. The spots that will require a lot of wait time will be at Main Street from the Hub towards Town Square. A nice spot to watch the parade with the least amount of wait time will be around IASW Plaza. I have seen people show up less than 15 minutes for a front row spot for the parade. It will depend on what the crowd level is like during that day at DL where it can require at least an hour at IASW Plaza. The best place in my opinion to watch the parade is at Main Street.


----------



## KCmike

Looks like the Hong Kong "Paint the Night" parade is coming to DL for its 60th Anniversary.

Read about it here....

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...ess-here-parade-hong-kongs-paint-night-73775/


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks for the link Mike. It will be very interesting to see this parade next year.


----------



## revwog1974

mvf-m11c said:


> The best spot to watch the parade is getting a front row spot on the parade route. It only depends on what place you want to watch it from. It can be from Main Street, Town Square, Hub, Fantasyland or It's a Small World Plaza. It will depend on the wait time of how long are you willing to stake out a spot for the parade. The spots that will require a lot of wait time will be at Main Street from the Hub towards Town Square. A nice spot to watch the parade with the least amount of wait time will be around IASW Plaza. I have seen people show up less than 15 minutes for a front row spot for the parade. It will depend on what the crowd level is like during that day at DL where it can require at least an hour at IASW Plaza. The best place in my opinion to watch the parade is at Main Street.



Thank you.

We ended up with a wonderful front row seat on the hub.  We waited about 40 minutes, but we had a kiddo sleeping in a stroller and everyone's feet were tired.  Plus, it happened be right next to where the Frozen float broke down for about 10 minutes and my girls had a long time watching Anna and Elsa.   They were thrilled!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your welcome.



revwog1974 said:


> Plus, it happened be right next to where the Frozen float broke down for about 10 minutes and my girls had a long time watching Anna and Elsa.   They were thrilled!



That must have been exciting to see the Frozen float for 10 minutes and get to see Anna and Elsa for that long.


----------



## Brumeiser

Can not believe after 2 more nights of work I will be done with work for 2 weeks. . First I am having problems buying the photo pass. I posted on the boards and someone gave me a link to click on. How do you buy the Photopass before you leave? I created a account but I don't see where you pay 70 to prepurchase it. Lastly where do you pick up the fast passes for Fantastic if you don't buy the dinner package?  Thanks Sherry for keeping these boards up for all this time you and the rest of the posters you all have been a big help. We should be in our hotel Friday night by 8pm so I hope we have some energy left to walk over and get our 4 day passes converted to Annual Premium Pass and walk the park just to get familiar  with the layout of the parks. It is a 2,200 mile trek across the country to get here. We are finally going to see the park that Walt has created. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## krispin41

I think I posted on your other thread, but here is the link: http://www.disneyphotopass.com/specialoffers/dlrppp.htm

Click on the Green "Order Now" button.

AS for FPs for Fantasmic!, I recall a white tent near Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.




Brumeiser said:


> Can not believe after 2 more nights of work I will be done with work for 2 weeks. . First I am having problems buying the photo pass. I posted on the boards and someone gave me a link to click on. How do you buy the Photopass before you leave? I created a account but I don't see where you pay 70 to prepurchase it. Lastly where do you pick up the fast passes for Fantastic if you don't buy the dinner package?  Thanks Sherry for keeping these boards up for all this time you and the rest of the posters you all have been a big help. We should be in our hotel Friday night by 8pm so I hope we have some energy left to walk over and get our 4 day passes converted to Annual Premium Pass and walk the park just to get familiar  with the layout of the parks. It is a 2,200 mile trek across the country to get here. We are finally going to see the park that Walt has created. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## meljensmom

krispin41 said:


> Just take the certificate taped to the outside of the case. You can take it to either the photo store on Main St in DL or the photo store on Buena Vista St. in DCA.
> 
> Take a picture of the back of the card on the lanyard as soon as you get it (the CM actually had me do this, but I would have done it anyway) so in case you lose it you have the number. They told me they would replace it ONE time if I lost it.
> 
> Don't forget to ask for Magic Shots if the photographer doesn't have a tripod, and to use it for all your ride photos and character meals!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## tksbaskets

meljensmom said:


> Hi Ya'll....
> I purchased the photo pass + and I have it in my possession....my question is what exactly do I need to take to DL?  Do I need to take the entire case or just the certificate that is attached on the outside?
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question, but I don't want to pack any more than I need to.
> 
> Thanks!





Brumeiser said:


> Can not believe after 2 more nights of work I will be done with work for 2 weeks. . First I am having problems buying the photo pass. I posted on the boards and someone gave me a link to click on. How do you buy the Photopass before you leave? I created a account but I don't see where you pay 70 to prepurchase it. Lastly where do you pick up the fast passes for Fantastic if you don't buy the dinner package?  Thanks Sherry for keeping these boards up for all this time you and the rest of the posters you all have been a big help. We should be in our hotel Friday night by 8pm so I hope we have some energy left to walk over and get our 4 day passes converted to Annual Premium Pass and walk the park just to get familiar  with the layout of the parks. It is a 2,200 mile trek across the country to get here. We are finally going to see the park that Walt has created. Merry Christmas everyone.



Merry Christmas! 

If you pre-order the PPP card you need to do it 2 weeks before your trip.  Mine came in a shorter amount of time.  Hope this helps.  If you don't have enough time you can purchase it for full price at the park.  

A couple of ride photos and a character meal and the price is worth it (if you're one to purchase these)

http://www.disneyphotopass.com/specialoffers/dlrppp.htm


----------



## DisKH

Waiting in the airport for my flight home. Had an amazing trip and will try to post some pictures later of what we did. I accomplished everything and more and within the past four days have gotten a total of 25 hours of sleep which is not enough for me, but definitely worth it.

Right now I'll post some of the frozen fun soft release pics that I had since that seems to be a main interest point right now.








Here's my olaf meet and greet which I grabbed a fastpass for right as they started giving them out. The line was an hour long wait and while I got my fastpass around 10, they were gone when I got back at 11:40.





Here's some of the Anna and Elsa meet and greet including a hidden mickey that they had me search for before they let me into the meeting room.














And here is some freeze the night stuff which was cool but kind of dead around 8:30 when we walked by.


----------



## Sherry E

*A holiday flashback to 5 years ago (including a candy cane-making video)...*

*"Video Rewind: Holidays at Disneyland Park, 2009" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*

I am quite glad that Erin posted this blog with the 'vintage' video footage, as, for some odd reason, I was not getting the Parks Blog email updates until 2010 and couldn't find much from 2009 when I looked on the Parks Blog last year.  When I have scoured the Parks Blog in the past, while researching and collecting all of the links I have included on page 1 of this thread, I could not find much of anything from 2009 at all.  I'm not sure if the 2009 stuff was hidden under some different category that I didn't know about, or if it was not archived.  Lo and behold, there is a surprise candy cane-making video from 2009 that I never knew about!


​


*New:*

*"How Well Do You Know… Disneyland Resort’s Holiday Transformation?" -- Disney Insider; posted on December 19, 2014*



​


*New:*

*"It’s a Holiday Hoedown at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*





​
*DisKH --*

Thank you so much for sharing the Frozen Fun photos with us!   You're right -- I guess it's what people want to see right now, even though it is not fully operational yet -- but we will welcome seeing your other holiday photos too, when you have a chance to share them!

Your pictures of Freeze the Night look much better than they did in the MiceChat/MiceAge photos I was looking at earlier this morning.  Their photos showed all of the flaws and "cheap" aspects.  Your photos actually make it look much cooler (no pun intended) and prettier!

I'm so glad you had a great trip!  Get some sleep!




​




Am I the only one who has that catchy "song from the Glade commercial" stuck in her head?  

You know the one -- it's the current ad that has been running since early November, for the Winter/Holiday collection of Glade candles, etc., this year.  There's a guy at the piano, singing, and -- conveniently -- there is a Glade holiday-scented candle burning nearby.

The song is called _This is My Wish_, sung by Kevin Ross, but the lyrics that are prominent in the commercial are:

_Fill the air with joyful noise
Ring the bell and raise your voice
Let there be peace on Earth
Let there be peace on Earth
Lift your light, let it shine
Shine, shine, shine
Let every voice be heard
Let there be peace on Earth_


I can't get the song out of my head!!!!!!  Once the holidays end and we're on to Valentine's Day, I will still be humming it!

Not only that, but after repeated viewings of _The Christmas Ornament_ (one of my favorites) on the Hallmark Channel, I can't get the opening scene's song -- which is called _Mittens_ -- out of my head.   And, to my horror, I discovered that the song is sung by Cary Rae Jepsen (of _Call Me Maybe_ fame)!!

So that's what I come away with this holiday season -- songs from a Glade commercial and from Carly Rae Jepsen stuck in my head... oh, and my favorite new Christmas movie of the year featured a cat (I love that Ambrose!).

Speaking of which, if you are planning to record any of the new 2014 Hallmark movies to keep on the DVR for a while, Christmas Day is the day to do it -- when there are either no commercials or very few commercials.  You'll use less space on the DVR.


​


----------



## qckrun

We went to DCA on Sunday the 21st & DL on the 22nd. 

Upon opening I got FPs for RSR, return time for 10-11, FPs for World of Color and FPs for A&E. I did A&E last and still got a FP for return at 915...  I do not think many people know about A&Es new location, especially when we were at DL and the hordes of people looking shocked that A&E weren't in the Royal area. 

My daughter had a great time with A&E they were the best. 

But also wanted to report they were giving FPs out for A&E well past the 3pm range. 

Olaf even was giving FPs out at 230 when we returned for our visit. 

DL was definitely more crowded, but still rode everything we had hoped to. Rode ToT 3 times with our 5yr old.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Hallmark Christmas Movie update:

Finding Christmas - LOVED it! Thank you for making sure I caught this one!
 Best Christmas Party Ever - liked it. It was cute and I'm a sucker for anything that included the Nutcracker
The Christmas Parade - didn't like this, mostly because for some reason I didn't really like the lead actress.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Watched The Christmas Ornament last night and this morning. Cried for the first 45 min turned it off, finished it this morning really enjoyed the next 20 min, then cried and was bewildered the last 25 min and the it was over. Not my cup of tea maybe because I hate crying. I am pregnant so that might have helped with some of the tears.
Not sure which movie tonight but looking forward to it.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> Watched The Christmas Ornament last night and this morning. Cried for the first 45 min turned it off, finished it this morning really enjoyed the next 20 min, then cried and was bewildered the last 25 min and the it was over. Not my cup of tea maybe because I hate crying. I am pregnant so that might have helped with some of the tears.
> Not sure which movie tonight but looking forward to it.



 Maybe the pregnancy did coax some of the tears!  I'm not sure what you were crying about during the movie!?  I loved the movie, but I wasn't crying through it at all.  What left you bewildered?


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry E said:


> Maybe the pregnancy did coax some of the tears!  I'm not sure what you were crying about during the movie!?  I loved the movie, but I wasn't crying through it at all.  What left you bewildered?


    I cried she was so sad with out her husband and she played the part sad. But then she put up all those ornaments and did not shed a tear.  Bewildered because in a matter of days she went from morning and not talking about her husband, to taking her best friend to a guy's property she just met planning to work there. It just moved way too fast. I also think the skating and leaving the light on were overplayed, but I did like that she lost her mittens a lot.

I did LOVE the cast


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> I cried she was so sad with out her husband and she played the part sad. But then she put up all those ornaments and did not shed a tear.  Bewildered because in a matter of days she went from morning and not talking about her husband, to taking her best friend to a guy's property she just met planning to work there. It just moved way too fast. I also think the skating and leaving the light on were overplayed, but I did like that she lost her mittens a lot.
> 
> I did LOVE the cast



That makes sense.  Very interesting!   I think that all of the romances in all of the Lifetime/Hallmark/ABC Family/Up/Ion movies move too fast -- that's one of the elements of implausibility that they all entail -- but some of them just 'work' for viewers and some of them just don't work, for whatever reason.  It sounds like _The Christmas Ornament_ just didn't work for you.  

It could be said that Alicia Witt's character dumped her fiancé and fell in love with her "destiny" way too fast in _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ -- within a couple of days, literally --  but it "worked" so it can be forgiven!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Merry Christmas, Sherry & all the fellow Disers. What an amazing holiday season it's been!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Merry Christmas, Sherry & all the fellow Disers. What an amazing holiday season it's been!



*Jamie --*

Thank you!  Merry Christmas to you as well.


​

Apparently Disneyland did not wait until tomorrow to hit capacity (as we all know it does every year at some point after Christmas and by New Year's Day) -- it actually hit capacity today!!!!!!!!  I could be wrong -- maybe it just wasn't publicized or well-known -- but I don't think that DL has hit capacity on Christmas day before, or least not in a long time.  Has it?  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but we always hear about the capacity issues after Christmas.

And, in case anyone wants to quickly blame AP holders and locals, keep in mind that all levels of AP holders except for Premiums and Premiers were blocked today.  I would not be shocked if a lot of Premium AP holders who live locally popped in for a while, but certainly not all of them.

I figured that the addition of Frozen Fun right in time for the Christmas and New Year's weeks was going to be making an already crowded situation a lot worse, and it seems to be the case!  Unless rain is in the forecast, the parks just get busier with each holiday season -- and I don't think it will be any different for the 60th anniversary year's holiday season.

Anyone who is in the parks today and tomorrow, and was there in the middle of the masses of people, please report back to us!  I know that Cindy (meljensmom) is there.


----------



## stich626

Enjoying everyone's photos! Can't wait to go next year!


----------



## Sherry E

Happy post-Christmas day!  Or, happy Boxing Day, to those who celebrate it!   I hope that everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  It was lovely weather here -- well, lovely for me, that is!  The air was really chilly and there was lots of wind.  It actually seemed more like what a proper Autumn Day should be than a Winter day, but that's Southern California for you.  Our seasons are delayed, so our Fall weather comes in Winter.  Winter weather often comes near the end of Winter or start of Spring.  Summer weather lasts well into Fall.

Today I bring to you visions of Christmas past.  This Yesterland blog/article -- titled _*The First Christmas at California Adventure*_ -- is a real treat for anyone here who is a Disney holiday season fan.  It focuses only on the very first holiday season at DCA, in 2001.  

In the piece, it is fascinating to see the decorations (especially to those of us who are 'Disneyland Resort seasonal decorations aficionados'!) that were up in 2001, in comparison to later years, and in comparison to what's there right now.  Judging from the assortment of photos that you all have posted in previous Theme Week Countdowns over the past few years, I am going to guess that most of you have either not seen some of the old DCA holiday decorations shown in this article's photos, either -- or you just weren't taking photos of decorations at that point in time.  

I am kicking myself for not going into California Adventure in 2001!  Look at what I missed -- holiday scarecrows!  A Santa ears hat on the water tower!   Rustic Santa Claus greeting guests by the waterfalls, wearing green pants and a plaid shirt!!!  Extra garland and décor in the Pacific Wharf area!  The main Christmas tree was in a totally different spot!

I was there, right across the Esplanade at Disneyland, in November 2001.   I was there for the debut season of Haunted Mansion Holiday.    I was in Downtown Disney.    I was at the Disneyland Hotel and at the Grand Californian Hotel.   I saw the first GCH Christmas tree, on the very first day it was put up -- right after Thanksgiving.  But, sadly, during that 2001 holiday season trip, my friends and I did not go to California Adventure.  We thought, "Why go there?  It's all roller coasters and thrill rides, and it's not like Disneyland."

In fact, I didn't make my first foray into California Adventure until -- gasp! -- 2007!!!  And I had to talk my friend into going into DCA, because she was wondering why we would possibly need to see DCA since were already in Disneyland.    Thankfully, I got there in time to enjoy Candy Corn Acres during Halloween Time for a few years before it disappeared, but the Christmas/holiday season offerings were minimal that year, in a way.  It actually looks like 2001 may have been a better "decorations year" at DCA than 2007 was.

In any case, even though DCA's holiday festivities are better today than they were back then, in many ways, I will admit that I would not mind seeing a return of the holiday scarecrows and Rustic Santa!  Nothing beats the charm of Buena Vista Street, or the whimsy of Cars Land, or the charming holiday touches in the other lands.  But there should always be a place for holiday scarecrows and Log Cabin Lumberjack Santa!

​

Welcome, *stitch626*!    I'm glad you joined us!  I think that 2015 should be an interesting year, in terms of how the 60th anniversary events affect the holiday season events.



Thank you, also, to *qckrun*, for reporting in and letting us know how things went on your trip! 




​


----------



## Melknor

I want thank everyone for their information provided on this thread!  We surprised our boys with a trip 12/21 - 12/23. Without all of you I would not have known about The jingle jangle jamboree, holidays haunted mansion ( which we rode five times), it's a small world lighting, wrist bands for fresh candy canes and when we were able to see the snow not to mention ice skating at downtown Disney. Crowds are manageable Sunday and Monday but Tuesday were really hectic. However I remembered to take it slow and take in the magic and we had a wonderful trip with lots of great memories!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Melknor said:


> I want thank everyone for their information provided on this thread!  We surprised our boys with a trip 12/21 - 12/23. Without all of you I would not have known about The jingle jangle jamboree, holidays haunted mansion ( which we rode five times), it's a small world lighting, wrist bands for fresh candy canes and when we were able to see the snow not to mention ice skating at downtown Disney. Crowds are manageable Sunday and Monday but Tuesday were really hectic. However I remembered to take it slow and take in the magic and we had a wonderful trip with lots of great memories!!!



Thank you so much for reporting back to us, *Melknor*!  I'm very happy that this thread is helpful for people who are planning holiday trips.

It sounds as if you had a great trip and made the most of your time all around Disneyland Resort, doing all sorts of fun things.  You probably got a lot done before the crowds set in, which is good.

Did you enjoy the candy cane?  It is pretty expensive (and huge) for a candy cane -- and some seem to think it's worth it, while others think it's too much.


----------



## Melknor

Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much for reporting back to us, Melknor!  I'm very happy that this thread is helpful for people who are planning holiday trips.  It sounds as if you had a great trip and made the most of your time all around Disneyland Resort, doing all sorts of fun things.  You probably got a lot done before the crowds set in, which is good.  Did you enjoy the candy cane?  It is pretty expensive (and huge) for a candy cane -- and some seem to think it's worth it, while others think it's too much.



My son loves and really wanted one of the candy canes.   Since I knew you could get you candy cane but not necessarily a fresh made one I wasn't stressed over trying to get that wristband. We lucked into it at DCA when I happened to see the sign and popped in line for one.   I don't really like candy canes and peppermint too much but did try his and have to say it is very good. Not overly minty.  And they are HUGE!!


----------



## Sherry E

Melknor said:


> My son loves and really wanted one of the candy canes.   Since I knew you could get you candy cane but not necessarily a fresh made one I wasn't stressed over trying to get that wristband. We lucked into it at DCA when I happened to see the sign and popped in line for one.   I don't really like candy canes and peppermint too much but did try his and have to say it is very good. Not overly minty.  And they are HUGE!!



I'm so glad you were able to get a fresh cane!  I  think the main 'thing' about the candy canes is supposed to be the freshness of them, and getting them right after they have been made that same day.  No one makes a big deal about the wrapped ones sold in the shops because I guess they're not special -- other than being huge.  You could get a wrapped candy cane in one of the shops, but those are made off-property and not fresh.

I like things such as peppermint ice cream, or bits of crushed peppermint mixed into other things, or a small peppermint stick or small candy cane stuck in a cup of hot chocolate -- but that giant candy cane is too much for me!


----------



## HappiestHaunt

We were there Christmas day.  We arrived at Mickey and Friends Parking at around 9:40 and got into the park by 10:15. When we first arrived at DL, main street was crowded so we took the fire truck down the street which made for a nice way to get through the street without fighting crowds to do it.
The park was very busy, but since I go slow, we ambled and enjoyed the decorations and the blessing on being able to visit on Christmas Day. Managed to ride BTMRR, HM, POTC, and Winnie the Pooh rides. Had a lovely treat from the candy shop in pooh corner and a skewer at Bengal. Then we left and enjoyed DD for a bit prior to our dinner reservation at Storytellers (so good). We then headed to DCA, which was busy but not insanely so (crowds disperse better there than DL). We rode Screaming, Toy Story, and TOT before calling it a night at 8. Frankly, DCA was pleasant and did not feel nearly as crowded. It was a nice way to finish off the day actually. And the cast members everywhere were outstanding! All in all, we would go again, doing DL in the morning and switch to DCA again. That was ideal to get the best of both.


----------



## Sherry E

HappiestHaunt said:


> We were there Christmas day.  We arrived at Mickey and Friends Parking at around 9:40 and got into the park by 10:15. When we first arrived at DL, main street was crowded so we took the fire truck down the street which made for a nice way to get through the street without fighting crowds to do it.
> The park was very busy, but since I go slow, we ambled and enjoyed the decorations and the blessing on being able to visit on Christmas Day. Managed to ride BTMRR, HM, POTC, and Winnie the Pooh rides. Had a lovely treat from the candy shop in pooh corner and a skewer at Bengal. Then we left and enjoyed DD for a bit prior to our dinner reservation at Storytellers (so good). We then headed to DCA, which was busy but not insanely so (crowds disperse better there than DL). We rode Screaming, Toy Story, and TOT before calling it a night at 8. Frankly, DCA was pleasant and did not feel nearly as crowded. It was a nice way to finish off the day actually. And the cast members everywhere were outstanding! All in all, we would go again, doing DL in the morning and switch to DCA again. That was ideal to get the best of both.



*HappiestHaunt --*

Thank you so much for reporting back to us!  So you were there on a day when DL reached capacity!

I think you're on to something when you say that DCA didn't feel as crowded because the crowds disperse differently and better than they do in Disneyland.  DCA always feels roomier and more spacious, whereas a lot of the walkways in DL are just narrow and packed with people.

It sounds as though you had a wonderful day.


​



It looks as though Olaf's Snow Fest is open.  I just saw some photos of it on the MouseWait Facebook page.  The snow slide looks cool, and the food (which apparently includes meatballs and cinnamon twists?) seems appealing.  Everything is dimly lit and... blue.  It's all blue.  All of the Frozen Fun in Hollywood Land is blue or blue-tinted.  

I still think there is way, way too much Frozen, all at once, largely concentrated in the same spot, and in a spot where it doesn't really fit (thematically).  But... there it is.  The sing-along is open.  The meet & greet is open.  Freeze the Night is open (and the decorations in that area are cheap and tacky-looking, with the exception of the ice sculptures).  The Storybook Land Canal Boats are open again.  And now Snow Fest is open.

The only thing left to open is the Frozen show at the Royal Theatre in Fantasyland, correct?

​


----------



## figment_jii

Happy (be-lated) Holidays to everyone!  I hope everyone had a good holidays.

I saw the photos from the snow fest and I though it looked cute.  I suppose, though, my frame of reference was the snow play ground in DHS, which was pretty underwhelming.  This looks like a vast improvement!

I agree that Frozen Fun looks very blue and blue-white, but it goes well with the theme of Frozen and the snow.  I can't really think of any other colors that represent snow and ice better.  

While I agree that it's a lot of Frozen all at once, I'm kind of glad they've concentrated it in one place.  It means less running around if you have a Frozen-fan or it's easier to avoid if you don't like Frozen.  In terms of not really fitting in thematically, that doesn't really bother me. I didn't think Electronica or Mad T Party really fit in either, but I also think that whole Hollywood land are kind of lacks a cohesive theme (I mean Monsters Inc, Muppets, Aladdin, and ToT aren't really similar anyway), so it's not a huge drawback to me (perhaps having Frozen near Playhouse Disney fits!).  I suppose the only place where they would fit in is Fantasyland, but I'm kind of glad they didn't overwhelm FL with Frozen.  I'm sad to hear that Olaf is just sleeping the whole day now, but I suppose it would make sense to have him awake if A&E aren't there to greet guests.

So I'm hopeful that the Frozen Fun stuff will go over well.  Regardless, I'm sure I'll check out the area on my next trip to DLR!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Happy (be-lated) Holidays to everyone!  I hope everyone had a good holidays.
> 
> I saw the photos from the snow fest and I though it looked cute.  I suppose, though, my frame of reference was the snow play ground in DHS, which was pretty underwhelming.  This looks like a vast improvement!
> 
> I agree that Frozen Fun looks very blue and blue-white, but it goes well with the theme of Frozen and the snow.  I can't really think of any other colors that represent snow and ice better.
> 
> While I agree that it's a lot of Frozen all at once, I'm kind of glad they've concentrated it in one place.  It means less running around if you have a Frozen-fan or it's easier to avoid if you don't like Frozen.  In terms of not really fitting in thematically, that doesn't really bother me. I didn't think Electronica or Mad T Party really fit in either, but I also think that whole Hollywood land are kind of lacks a cohesive theme (I mean Monsters Inc, Muppets, Aladdin, and ToT aren't really similar anyway), so it's not a huge drawback to me (perhaps having Frozen near Playhouse Disney fits!).  I suppose the only place where they would fit in is Fantasyland, but I'm kind of glad they didn't overwhelm FL with Frozen.  I'm sad to hear that Olaf is just sleeping the whole day now, but I suppose it would make sense to have him awake if A&E aren't there to greet guests.
> 
> So I'm hopeful that the Frozen Fun stuff will go over well.  Regardless, I'm sure I'll check out the area on my next trip to DLR!



You're not sick of Frozen like I am (and like some other people are), so this all looks good to you so far.  The few of us who are sick of it can see very little excitement in a Hollywood-themed land being inundated with Olaf and company.

Out of all of the Frozen Fun that has arrived at DLR, the _only_ things I am interested in are the addition to the SBL Canal Boat ride and Olaf's Snow Fest.   

I could not care less about the show at the Royal Theater (when it opens).  I could not care less about the sing-along and I will be avoiding that.  I could not care less about the meet & greet. Freeze the Night seems to have been kind of haphazardly thrown together, and the reviews I've read make it sound as though it still comes off as unfinished and sloppy (including the decorations).  Freeze the Night may improve, but right now it's lacking, apparently.

Hollywood Land is now a mess of themes that have no cohesion and continuity to them, but there is only one of most things -- one Aladdin event; one Finding Nemo-related event; one Muppets event; and one Monsters, Inc. event.  There are multiple Frozen things now invading Hollywood Land -- the number of Frozen things in that land has overpowered the number of other things.  It might as well just become a full-fledged Frozen Land.  

The Tower of Terror is not a bad fit in HL because of its Hollywood hotel concept, but when it is tossed in with an Aladdin element, a Finding Nemo element, a Muppets element (which is probably gone forever) and a Monsters, Inc. element, then the ToT seems to not fit.  

I like Monsters, Inc., and I think that a whole Monster-land would have been a lot of fun, but the only way I think it "fits" in Hollywood Land is through a sort of indirect, vague "monster movie" theme -- and that is stretching it!  Still, though, it fits better (thematically) than multiple Frozen elements in Hollywood Land.  Fantasyland would be much better for Frozen, but there simply is not enough room in Fantasyland.

If the rumors are true about Toontown eventually being torn down to make way for a Star Wars Land (which makes no sense to me in that specific location either, when Tomorrowland should be revamped to become Star Wars Land), whoever is in charge of such decisions should rethink that plan and turn Toontown into Frozen Land instead.  I think that would be a much better idea and a better fit than to try to stick Star Wars in the Toontown spot.


----------



## figment_jii

Yes, I'm not sick of Frozen (yet), but I'm also not a huge fan.  I liked the movie well enough, but it wasn't my favorite Disney movie.  I think I'd be less receptive to the Frozen elements if I hadn't just gone to DLR with a little girl that loves Frozen (and all things princesses), so I can imagine how it would look through her eyes.  I remind myself to look at the Frozen elements through that view point, and it all seems much better.  

I'm curious about the show at Fantasy Faire.  If you had asked me two months ago, I would have said "meh", but I actually watched the Tangled and Beauty and the Beast shows for the first time and they were a lot more fun than I expected.  It wasn't a faithful re-telling; it re-told the story, but with a decidedly comic/campy/almost-slap stick twist.  I have hopes that they'll keep the comic element when they debut the Frozen show.  

For Hollywood Land, I never really saw it as a cohesive land to start with.  I agree that ToT thematically looks like it fits into the land based on the decor at the entrance.  The Main Street looks thematically similar, but the side area (with Muppets, Monsters Inc) always just seems separate to me.  Maybe it was supposed to look like the backlot area of a Hollywood studio?  It just seemed like it was kind of a random assortment of attractions, shows, and buildings.

In terms of Star Wars land, I agree that Tomorrowland is a better fit.  It'll be interesting to see what happens.  Although, I'm not sure I love the idea of a land dedicated to Star Wars - one or two rides is good, but I'm not sure about a whole land (and I like Star Wars - mostly).  In terms of a Frozen-land, I agree that Toontown's space would fit thematically better, but again, I'm kind of glad the major additions (and this point) are temporary.  The stuff in Hollywoodland can be easily removed when the craze dies down (unlike the redo of Malestrom in Epcot, which will have Frozen influences for the foreseeable future - even after the craze dies down).  So guess in the end, I'm glad that most of the major Frozen additions are concentrated in one area and easy to find or avoid, depending on one's point of view.


----------



## pudinhd

I really enjoyed the Frozen movie, but I am feeling overwhelmed by it all!  I will check out everything DLR is offering, but probably only once.  I just prefer a variety of characters and wish there were more characters than from the same movie over and over again!

I am much more upset about the Star Wars land!    I don't mind Star Wars in general, but I think Disney should just reimagine Tomorrowland.  I don't think it needs to be ALL Star Wars, either.  Wasn't there talk about Tron 2.0 at some point?  I don't know if they have the rights to do any Marvel rides...  Cars Land and Bugs Land work at DCA, but I really do love the variety at DLR!

Getting back to Christmas...    We activated our new annual passes today and I took pictures for next year's theme weeks!


----------



## Sherry E

Did everyone see the link that I posted here (yesterday, 12/26), to the Yesterland blog with photos of California Adventure's first holiday season in 2001?  Am I the only one who found some of those photos fascinating as far as seeing the older decorations in DCA -- some of which were actually kind of cool?  I'm disappointed that the holiday scarecrows were gone by the first time I visited DCA for the holidays, as was the Mickey ears Santa hat on the water tower.  And Rustic Log Cabin Santa was not there in later years either.

It actually kind of seems like the first couple of years of DCA Christmas decorations were interesting, and the decorations are very interesting now, of course -- but during the middle years they were kind of lacking, with the exception of the seasonal CALIFORNIA letters out in front.


​




pudinhd said:


> I really enjoyed the Frozen movie, but I am feeling overwhelmed by it all!  I will check out everything DLR is offering, but probably only once.  I just prefer a variety of characters and wish there were more characters than from the same movie over and over again!
> 
> I am much more upset about the Star Wars land!    I don't mind Star Wars in general, but I think Disney should just reimagine Tomorrowland.  I don't think it needs to be ALL Star Wars, either.  Wasn't there talk about Tron 2.0 at some point?  I don't know if they have the rights to do any Marvel rides...  Cars Land and Bugs Land work at DCA, but I really do love the variety at DLR!
> 
> Getting back to Christmas...    We activated our new annual passes today and I took pictures for next year's theme weeks!



*pudinhd --*

I am not necessarily on board with an all Star Wars Land either -- and the rumored locations for it (Toontown and the Big Thunder Ranch) are not my ideal areas for where it should go, when -- clearly -- Tomorrowland is the land that should get it.  Or, it should just go into a third park.   

I wasn't thrilled with the idea of an all Cars-themed land, because I'm just not that big of a fan of the movie _Cars_.  That land was done so well, though -- making it interesting for kids and adults, and for those who are not huge fans of the movie.  Visually, there are a lot of things to see and details to notice, so it makes Cars Land interesting to me.  And the soundtrack/music loop is fun and lively.

I just have a problem with cramming a bunch of attractions based on one movie into one area where the movie's theme doesn't really fit -- such as _Frozen_ in Hollywood Land.  Hollywood Land has now become sort of a catchall place for all of the attractions that can't fit in any other area of DLR!  But if Disney were to actually devote time and money to building a complete Frozen Land, I think it would be good, and would have some great details and gems.

I just hope that _Toy Story_ will once again take center stage and get a lot of attention when TS4 comes out in 2017.  It was huge for a while, and even though it still has a strong presence at DLR, it has kind of settled in to a less prominent role over time, as all the movies should over the years.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I am not necessarily on board with an all Star Wars Land either -- and the rumored locations for it (Toontown and the Big Thunder Ranch) are not my ideal areas for where it should go, when -- clearly -- Tomorrowland is the land that should get it.  Or, it should just go into a third park.
> 
> I wasn't thrilled with the idea of an all Cars-themed land, because I'm just not that big of a fan of the movie _Cars_.  That land was done so well, though -- making it interesting for kids and adults, and for those who are not huge fans of the movie.  Visually, there are a lot of things to see and details to notice, so it makes Cars Land interesting to me.  And the soundtrack/music loop is fun and lively.
> 
> I just have a problem with cramming a bunch of attractions based on one movie into one area where the movie's theme doesn't really fit -- such as _Frozen_ in Hollywood Land.  Hollywood Land has now become sort of a catchall place for all of the attractions that can't fit in any other area of DLR!  But if Disney were to actually devote time and money to building a complete Frozen Land, I think it would be good, and would have some great details and gems.
> 
> I just hope that _Toy Story_ will once again take center stage and get a lot of attention when TS4 comes out in 2017.  It was huge for a while, and even though it still has a strong presence at DLR, it has kind of settled in to a less prominent role over time, as all the movies should over the years.



I totally agree with the Toon Town / Big Thunder Ranch location!  Especially when it will basically be a "Star Wars Tomorrowland".

I think they have always struggled with the Hollywood Land in DCA.  It's never quite been an area that fits!

I wouldn't mind a Frozen Land, assuming they make it as well as they did Cars Land.  However, I don't want it to be in Disneyland.  DCA would be fine, a third park would be fine, just keep the variety at Disneyland!


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I totally agree with the Toon Town / Big Thunder Ranch location!  Especially when it will basically be a "Star Wars Tomorrowland".
> 
> I think they have always struggled with the Hollywood Land in DCA.  It's never quite been an area that fits!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a Frozen Land, assuming they make it as well as they did Cars Land.  However, I don't want it to be in Disneyland.  DCA would be fine, a third park would be fine, just keep the variety at Disneyland!



*pudinhd --*

I neglected to ask -- did you find DLR to be insanely crowded when you activated your APs yesterday?  I guess that yesterday was another capacity day for DL at some point.  

Even though all but the highest level of APs are blocked out right now, I have still seen a lot of the "blame the AP holders for the parks being crowded" sentiment around the Internet (on other sites).  It seems to be the go-to thing to do now -- if the parks are super-crowded any time of year, no matter when it is, blame the AP holders (even if many AP holders are blocked)...it must be the AP holders' fault.  Or... it's "the locals."  Again, no matter when it is, if it is busy in the parks it's the fault of the locals and AP holders.

It's a shame, really -- there seems to be a real anti-Annual Pass holder resentment around the Internet.  People seem to really dislike the fact that people buy APs and use them.  I've seen venom-filled comments criticizing people for using their APs to go into the parks for a few hours (heaven forbid!), or using their APs to see the Christmas decorations once again, or using their APs to go in and eat lunch, etc.   There is a certain assumption that all AP holders have a particular attitude and sense of entitlement, and that they throw around that attitude freely when in the parks.

All I know is, when I was a young kid visiting Disneyland, there were no AP holders -- or at least not as they exist right now -- and the parks were still crowded, the lines were still long, and there were still rude, obnoxious people to deal with.  And I would bet that those elements would still exist today even if all levels of AP were obliterated!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I neglected to ask -- did you find DLR to be insanely crowded when you activated your APs yesterday?  I guess that yesterday was another capacity day for DL at some point.
> 
> Even though all but the highest level of APs are blocked out right now, I have still seen a lot of the "blame the AP holders for the parks being crowded" sentiment around the Internet (on other sites).  It seems to be the go-to thing to do now -- if the parks are super-crowded any time of year, no matter when it is, blame the AP holders (even if many AP holders are blocked)...it must be the AP holders' fault.  Or... it's "the locals."  Again, no matter when it is, if it is busy in the parks it's the fault of the locals and AP holders.
> 
> It's a shame, really -- there seems to be a real anti-Annual Pass holder resentment around the Internet.  People seem to really dislike the fact that people buy APs and use them.  I've seen venom-filled comments criticizing people for using their APs to go into the parks for a few hours (heaven forbid!), or using their APs to see the Christmas decorations once again, or using their APs to go in and eat lunch, etc.   There is a certain assumption that all AP holders have a particular attitude and sense of entitlement, and that they throw around that attitude freely when in the parks.
> 
> All I know is, when I was a young kid visiting Disneyland, there were no AP holders -- or at least not as they exist right now -- and the parks were still crowded, the lines were still long, and there were still rude, obnoxious people to deal with.  And I would bet that those elements would still exist today even if all levels of AP were obliterated!



It was a mad house!!!  We walked in super close to 8 am and went straight to Peter Pan.  The ride was already at 60 minutes as there was early entrance at 7 am.  There were sooo many people everywhere!  We came out of Disneyland around 11:00 and there were extra long lines at the ticket booths.  They didn't move that slowly, but it took a little while to wait and activate our APs.  There were tons of people at California Adventure, too!  We didn't do any Frozen activities, but Hollywood Land did have a lot more people than normal.  Not sure if it was because of Frozen, the holidays, or a combination of both.


----------



## rentayenta

I am so sorry I have yet to post my pics. I took a ton but life has been crazy since returning.  Hopefully everyone had a Merry Christmas at the Happiest Place on Earth.

We did get to view the NYE WoC from our villa. We saw it twice one night and almost nightly every night after. If you are going to be there, it's going to be pretty cool. I won't go into detail and not to spoil it.


----------



## KCmike

*Sherry* the first Christmas decorations at DCA were not even close to the standards that they have now.  How funny indeed.  Almost like they allowed me to go in and decorate.  Lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, *Jenny*!  I look forward to seeing your pictures!


​





KCmike said:


> *Sherry* the first Christmas decorations at DCA were not even close to the standards that they have now.  How funny indeed.  Almost like they allowed me to go in and decorate.  Lol.





*Mike --*



I think that today's DCA holiday decorations package is superior, of course, because they put more effort into the whole endeavor now.   There were a couple of interesting elements to the decorations in 2001.  I really like those holiday scarecrows, but the whole farm/agricultural area of DCA is gone, so there would be nowhere to put them if they were ever to return.  They weren't even there in 2007.   

And I like the idea of the outdoorsy Rustic Santa posing with guests by the waterfalls -- though that setting really makes no sense for Santa at all.

At least those little touches in 2001 were kind of interesting.  By the time I experienced my first DCA holiday (in 2007), the seasonal pickins' were slim.


----------



## Speechphi

Hi Sherry! We got back a week ago from an AMAZING vacation, and I just started writing up a trip report here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52802381&posted=1#post52802381

We went on the Holiday Tour on Fri 12/19 at 2:55...WOW! I reviewed that in posts 8 & 9. Thought I'd share here


----------



## mvf-m11c

I did saw your post from Yesterland blog and it has been a long time since I have seen DCA like that during the first year in 2001. So much has changed from 2001 and now. There is no question in my opinion that today's holiday decorations at DCA is superior over 2001. But it is nice to see decorations that I have seen in the past and was never able to get pictures of them. Even now, I still do miss the old Golden Gate Bridge where it was all nicely decorated. Thanks for posting the link from the other day Sherry. It brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I may have missed this info... I am interested in some details about Olaf's SnowFest area. Is it real snow? As in, is it wet? Should we bring a change of clothes for my daughter?


----------



## Sherry E

lorijohnhill said:


> I may have missed this info... I am interested in some details about Olaf's SnowFest area. Is it real snow? As in, is it wet? Should we bring a change of clothes for my daughter?



I've picked up bits and pieces from various places online, so I don't know how much of it is accurately relayed and how much of it is enhanced/exaggerated.

One comment I read (I believe it was on MiceChat) said that it is "actual snow."

Another comment on another site (it was either on MouseWait or MouseWait's Facebook page) said that it is "more ice than powdery snow."

Somewhere or another I saw a photo of people sliding down the snow slide (it didn't appear to be a very long slide) on a sled/mat of some kind, which looked fun -- but today I cannot seem to find that same photo that I saw yesterday.

I also saw a photo of some people down in the snow, starting to form a small ball (probably the beginnings of a snowman!).

One thing I did notice was that there appeared to be more snow (or ice) than I expected there to be.  I thought it would be a little sandbox with some contained snow, but there was quite a bit in certain spots.

I read somewhere -- I think on Facebook -- that the menu at one of the stands in Snow Fest includes meatballs and cinnamon twists.


Maybe *figment_jii* or *Bret/mvf-m11c* saw/read more about Olaf's Snow Fest than I did, and can relay some additional details??

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

lorijohnhill said:


> I may have missed this info... I am interested in some details about Olaf's SnowFest area. Is it real snow? As in, is it wet? Should we bring a change of clothes for my daughter?



From what I have read on the Disneyland Resort News about Olaf's Snow Fest "_*Olaf’s Snow Fest*” takes place next door to the Crown Jewel Theatre in Stage 17, which is transformed into a charming castle courtyard reminiscent of Arendelle. Music and lighting bring to life an immersive wintry environment for guests to meet and share a warm hug with Olaf. Kids of all ages will have fun in a giant play area with *real snow* where they are encouraged to build snow creations and zip down a snow slide. Guests who wish to observe the icy fun will have a nearby viewing area. A traveling musical duo, The Tubadors, will celebrate the tales of Arendelle in storytelling and song while, on their own stage, The Frolicking Fjords will present arrangements of Arendelle-themed tunes. Guests may enjoy a cup of hot chocolate and decorate their own Olaf cookie, making memories that will warm their hearts._"

From what I have read on all these different sites that it is mixed reviews of real snow and fake snow.


----------



## Sherry E

...And I just read another comment from someone (on MiceChat) who was at Snow Fest, who said that the snow/ice is slippery and it does melt.  Supposedly it is cooled from underneath and fluffed every so often.

It is suggested to bring gloves if you plan on getting down in the snow and playing with it.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Thank you! I think I will pack extra clothes just in case.  I think it may be a bit chilly to walk around in wet, or even damp, clothing.


----------



## Sherry E

lorijohnhill said:


> Thank you! I think I will pack extra clothes just in case.  I think it may be a bit chilly to walk around in wet, or even damp, clothing.



I just watched someone's video (he's on MiceChat) of his Snow Fest time, and there is snow all over the floor (or at least it appears that way).  Sledding down the snow slide looks like a lot of fun.   He and his group ordered corn dog bites -- which they didn't seem to enjoy -- and the meatballs, which were said to be good.  There is also some sort of white hot chocolate -- they said it had something peppermint in it too.


​


New blog (for those who will be at Disneyland Resort between January 2-January 6):

*"Three Kings Day Celebration Returns to Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*



There are additional links to Three Kings Day-related blogs and videos in *this California Adventure post (under Paradise Pier/Three Kings Day)*, and in this *Eating, Drinking and Being Merry post*.



​

Now that the holiday season is winding down (it will be officially over one week from tomorrow), and we look ahead to the mysteries of Disneyland's 60th anniversary celebrations (and how those new events will impact the holiday season's traditional entertainment), it is also a time for reflection and for looking back.

​
As I was pondering this past year in Disney-related happenings, it struck me how very fast the time has flown by.  Remember that it was near the beginning of the year when the "Disney Side" promo was being hyped, and the free, fun Disney Side decals became available for us to create.

​
Then, when we received our free Disney Side decals, we noticed that the mailer in which they were contained included that quizzical wording about the holiday season -- "Select Nights Nov. and Dec.," which had us pondering what it could mean in terms of the holiday events (it turns out, it really meant nothing!).

​
In April, I embarked upon my very first Easter egg hunts at Disneyland and in California Adventure, which was great fun.  I also really loved the Springtime Roundup (this was the first year for it) and its fun egg art and Spring-y décor everywhere (lots of bunnies, flowers and carrots).  I hope that Disneyland continues to build on its Easter activities, and makes the egg hunts a little more difficult, or creates different levels of the hunts, for those who want more of a challenge.

​
Let's not forget the "Get Happier" Monday surprise promotion that lasted from the beginning of June all the way up until Labor Day.  That seemed to mainly only work for the people who were in the parks.

​
There was, of course, a 24-hour event to kick off the summer season in late May, and that's when the Olaf "Sandman" sculpture made its debut in the Esplanade.

​
There were assorted contests this year too -- many of which seemed to require Twitter and Instagram accounts, and involved sharing photos of Disney trips past.

​
Frontierland and Adventureland took turns in the spotlight due to the Legends game and the hunt for juju, respectively.

​
As for the holidays, we saw the elusive Peppermint ice cream return to at least a couple of locations at DLR, after the debacle/shortage that occurred in 2013.

​

_(By the way -- a side note... My Vons store brought me 2 cartons of the Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream this past weekend -- I guess they didn't know to pick the Grand version -- and I took a couple of spoonfuls of it. 

The Slow Churned is worse than ever.  It used to be vaguely pink -- like the palest shade of pink it could possibly be -- and it used to have a tiny bit of faint flavor to the cream, underneath all of the mint.  Now the ice cream is totally white, and the flavor of the peppermint bits overpowers everything -- all I tasted was the harsh mint, with nothing to balance it out.  

It was literally like eating frozen toothpaste!

Believe me -- if you really like a good peppermint ice cream that has flavor to balance out the mint, go for a pink ice cream.  Even if you don't choose Dreyer's/Edy's and pick another brand, get something that is pink.  Don't go for the white ice cream with peppermint bits in it -- it is not the same!  And if you go for the Dreyer's or Edy's, go for the GRAND, not the Slow Churned.  If you are going to eat the Slow Churned, you might as well freeze your tube of Colgate or Crest and eat that instead.)_

​
We also saw the debut of the gingerbread GCH model in the GCH lobby.  We scratched our heads over the disappearing and reappearing hubcap tree in Cars Land, as well as over the 2 gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café, which suddenly became only one house.


​

What secrets does 2015 hold?  And... will 2015 finally be the year when Disney decides to spring some sort of Christmas Party on us (especially, if the rumors are true, they decide to have the Halloween party in DCA, and could decide to start a Christmas party in DCA too)?  Will we have to wait until September once again, to get the confirmed dates of the holiday season?  Will this finally, finally be the year that Disney decides to unveil the long-rumored Toy Story Midway Mania holiday overlay, or are they now holding back on that until TS4 comes out in 2017?  And how much more of _Frozen_ can Disneyland Resort handle?  When will Olaf, Anna, Elsa and the gang make their inevitable appearances in It's a Small World?  

Stay tuned!

​


----------



## NewbieMouse

Can't wait for the 2015 holiday season surprises, Sherry! We are back now and had a lot of fun. My best *new* find (for me, anyway) were those Bread Cones with the Mac & Cheese/Chili in DCA - YUM! - I'm still trying to figure out how I could make that at home! 

Next year our conference is such that it will be better to go to DLR the Monday, Tuesday, & Wednesday of the first full week in January (the 4th to 6th) so we will barely make the holiday season, but I know you will get us all pumped up for it. I look forward to seeing how busy it is this year at that time so I know what to expect. I may even get an annual pass to get the discounts.


----------



## Sherry E

*New:*

*"Disneyland Resort Celebrates Three Kings Day with New Performances  The Spirit of Navidad" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 30, 2014*




> New at the park this year for Three Kings Day is The Spirit of Navidad, a joyful storytelling performance presented by two bilingual, musical artists. This festive addition will deepen guests appreciation of the various Latino traditions celebrated during Christmas, New Years Eve and Día de Los Reyes (Three Kings Day). The storytellers will perform interactive musical interludes throughout this spirited celebration. Guests may take photos with sculptures of the Three Kings bearing gifts and enjoy a traditional sweet treat known as Rosca de Reyes. Children may participate in crafts and make paper crowns with sparkling jewels.




​
*Happy New Year, everyone -- especially to those of you who have already crossed over into 2015!  


It is another cold night in Los Angeles, but I prefer this to the heat of summer any day!  I hope that all of you who are ringing in the New Year at DLR are bundled up!

I realized that cable TV has completely changed the way I experience New Year's Eve.  In "the old days" (and I realize that I sound like I'm 80 years old, sitting on the porch, sipping lemonade, while fondly recalling the glory days of my youth), New Year's Eve and staying up until midnight were a big deal.  It was a major event to watch the ball drop in Times Square, as Dick Clark counted down.  There was an excitement for me -- even as a child, before I could go out and do things on New Year's Eve -- knowing that the year was about to change over and begin anew, and I would be awake to see it all.  

Back then, there was no "East Coast feed" on TV, showing me the midnight revelry 3 hours ahead of time.  In fact, as far as I was concerned, it seemed as if the clock struck midnight for everyone at the same time.

This was all before the days of CNN and other basic cable channels that are based on the East Coast.  Aside from the fact that I'm old and can't stay awake until midnight anymore, there is no longer an urgency to try to do so because I can watch the shimmery ball drop at 9 p.m., Pacific Standard Time.  Why force myself to stay up until midnight in Los Angeles, when the quintessential New Year's Eve televised moment has already happened 3 hours earlier?

That said, it is now 11:10 p.m.  I probably wouldn't be awake now if not for my upstairs neighbor stomping around in what surely must have been cement shoes.  Can I stay up for another 50 minutes, to ring in the New Year with Ryan Seacrest and Fergie?  I already watched the ball drop over 2 hours ago, so the suspense is kind of gone.


What did everyone do tonight?  If anyone was at DLR, please report back here and let us know!*


----------



## Luisa

It's nearly 7pm on New Year's Day here, but last night I stayed in and watched the fireworks in Melbourne and Sydney on tv as well as having a small show on the street outside provided by the kids across the road (even though fireworks are banned in Victoria). I also watched the live stream of the Magic Kingdom fireworks on the Disney parks blog this afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a happy and safe 2015 with plenty of Disney fun!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We spent it the same way we have for the last 8 years - at a progressive NYE party with our neighbors. It's a fun way to ring in the new year and none of us have to drive home! Kids are included and it's just a festive, fun time. As the years have gone on though, we tune into the countdown later & later (this year it was at 10 mins to midnight) and we all disperse much sooner afterwards - our age is definitely starting to creep up. 

Way back before we had kids, we did NYE in Disneyland and I remember how odd the feeling was when the big celebration was at 9pm - at that time they were part of the Dick Clark NYE show. There was another party at midnight, but it did feel kind of a like an after thought since the big deal was done. 

Happy New Year to you all! Time to try to figure out a 2015 Disney trip, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Happy New Year, *Luisa* and *Jamie*!   

We have a year of mysteries and question marks ahead of us, as we learn details of the 60th anniversary and how it will impact the holiday season of 2015.  The 60th anniversary events should begin by at least mid-May (if not earlier), so I am guessing we should get some sort of an idea of what is happening with the 60th in the next couple of months.

There are still 5 more days (not including today) left of the DLR holiday season, and then the Frozen Fun officially begins (even though it's already going on now) on 1/7.  Remember, everyone, to report back here (to this thread, specifically) with reviews of your trips, the Holiday Tour, your experience in the parks during Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, Three Kings Day, etc.   Let us know how everything went!  

​
Here is how the beginning of 2015/end of 2014 is starting for me, as relayed in random, tangential quotes (things I have said to myself over the last 48 hours):


"Oh, yay!  Boston Market sent me coupons for 2 free frozen meals!  I hope they changed their gravy..."

"Oh goody!  Betty Crocker sent me 2 free calendars... and I can't read the dates.  What kind of calendar is that, where you can't see the numbers?"

"Wow!  Pillsbury also sent me 2 free calendars?!?  How many walls do these places think I have?"

"Ick.  That Slow Churned ice cream might as well be my tube of Colgate.  Nestle's white chocolate morsels will make anything taste good!"

"Yay!  _The Christmas Ornament_ and _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ are each airing on Hallmark one final time this afternoon!  Only 10 months until the next Countdown to Christmas."

"Oh yay!  Awards season is starting soon!  The Golden Globes are on in 11 days!"

"Why can't it snow here like it snowed in other parts of SoCal?"

"I'm wearing 2 sweaters, a t-shirt, a hoodie and 2 pairs of pants, and I'm still cold.  Yay!  I love it!!  Wheeeeeeee!"

"Ooooh!  I love this episode of _The Twilight Zone_!  It's really cold; it's not hot at all!"

"Oh, drat.  Time for Jury Duty again.  Every 3 years, like clockwork, they come for me..."


Those are just some of the assorted New Year's musings from the mind of...  me!


​


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> "Ick.  That Slow Churned ice cream might as well be my tube of Colgate.  Nestle's white chocolate morsels will make anything taste good!"



I didn't think it was possible for me to find something peppermint-flavored that I didn't like, but I just did. Pillsbury has a peppermint-flavored icing that tastes like toothpaste. Good thing I only put it on one cookie.


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> "Why can't it snow here like it snowed in other parts of SoCal?"  "I'm wearing 2 sweaters, a t-shirt, a hoodie and 2 pairs of pants, and I'm still cold.  Yay!


I'm so envious- we're expecting it to be 102 today and 106 tomorrow 

As for the 60th I'm dying to find out more! We are going to be there December 2 to 5, counting down already.


----------



## Speechphi

Sherry E said:


> Happy New Year, *Luisa* and *Jamie*!
> 
> We have a year of mysteries and question marks ahead of us, as we learn details of the 60th anniversary and how it will impact the holiday season of 2015.  The 60th anniversary events should begin by at least mid-May (if not earlier), so I am guessing we should get some sort of an idea of what is happening with the 60th in the next couple of months.
> 
> There are still 5 more days (not including today) left of the DLR holiday season, and then the Frozen Fun officially begins (even though it's already going on now) on 1/7.  Remember, everyone, to report back here (to this thread, specifically) with reviews of your trips, the Holiday Tour, your experience in the parks during Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, Three Kings Day, etc.   Let us know how everything went!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Here's the link to my trip report (in progress) from 12/19 - 12/21..."Best Christmas present EVER" was what my kids called it 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3362549


----------



## Sherry E

Speechphi said:


> Here's the link to my trip report (in progress) from 12/19 - 12/21..."Best Christmas present EVER" was what my kids called it
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3362549



I haven't forgotten you, *Speechphi*  -- I'm going to add your link to my list of Trip Recaps on page 1 (I had planned to do that when you posted the link here before, but I want to add a bunch of them in one swoop when I edit that specific post, instead of one here and one there, so I am accumulating a bunch of things to add at the same time and then I can add them all at once).

In addition to linking to people's TRs, I am interested in getting some folks to post their recaps here, in this thread -- in other words, post a synopsis/overview of their trip here (like *Jamie* did, like *Corinna* did, like *Tracy* did, like *egritz* did, like *DisneylandPlanner* did, etc.).  

I want to have a good mix of recaps/reviews posted directly in the thread, along with links to other outside reports, because I think that some folks will just want synopses and some will want full trip reports.   I am not always going to have time to follow separate threads/trip reports, but I will read what is posted in this thread.     

I had been asking for Holiday Time tour reviews, and Christmas Day reviews, Thanksgiving reviews, New Year's reviews, etc., in this thread, but a lot of people did not come back here to share the details.


----------



## Speechphi

Sherry E said:


> I haven't forgotten you, *Speechphi*  -- I'm going to add your link to my list of Trip Recaps on page 1 (I had planned to do that when you posted the link here before, but I want to add a bunch of them in one swoop when I edit that specific post, instead of one here and one there, so I am accumulating a bunch of things to add at the same time and then I can add them all at once).
> 
> In addition to linking to people's TRs, I am interested in getting some folks to post their recaps here, in this thread -- in other words, post a synopsis/overview of their trip here (like *Jamie* did, like *Corinna* did, like *Tracy* did, like *egritz* did, like *DisneylandPlanner* did, etc.).
> 
> I want to have a good mix of recaps/reviews posted directly in the thread, along with links to other outside reports, because I think that some folks will just want synopses and some will want full trip reports.   I am not always going to have time to follow separate threads/trip reports, but I will read what is posted in this thread.
> 
> I had been asking for Holiday Time tour reviews, and Christmas Day reviews, Thanksgiving reviews, New Year's reviews, etc., in this thread, but a lot of people did not come back here to share the details.



Aha...I'll try to get on that tomorrow. 

I'd figured my post had gotten lost in the holiday movie discussion


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, it sure has been cold for LA! 

Luisa, 102 is too extreme in the opposite direction! I am also planning on going to DL on December 5th as that will be the first Saturday in December and unless (I sure hope DL will) expand the Candlelight Processional this year, that'll be it's first night. As it gets closer, let me know if you plan to be there, maybe we can view together. 

I am also excited to see how Christmas season may be expanded at DL this year. I so loved seeing all the decorations and CP for the first time this year, can't wait to go back


----------



## Sherry E

Speechphi said:


> Aha...I'll try to get on that tomorrow.
> 
> I'd figured my post had gotten lost in the holiday movie discussion



Nope!  I definitely saw it.  The holiday movie discussion had ended by that point (and the movies are totally over now), but we were discussing Frozen Fun, the crowds in the parks, and the decorations that were in DCA during its first holiday season (of 2001)!




flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, it sure has been cold for LA!
> 
> Luisa, 102 is too extreme in the opposite direction! I am also planning on going to DL on December 5th as that will be the first Saturday in December and unless (I sure hope DL will) expand the Candlelight Processional this year, that'll be it's first night. As it gets closer, let me know if you plan to be there, maybe we can view together.
> 
> I am also excited to see how Christmas season may be expanded at DL this year. I so loved seeing all the decorations and CP for the first time this year, can't wait to go back



It has seemed particularly cold here in L.A., although, to be honest, there have been many occasions when the temperatures have been lower than they are right now and yet it feels colder this time around than it has before.  I'm not sure why.  Still, though, I don't mind bundling up to stay warm.  My apartment is freezing if I don't leave the heat on all day long -- and I just can't leave it on all day long, so it feels like a meat locker in here.  My hands are blocks of ice.  

I'd rather bundle up and wear many layers now, than feel like my face is melting off when we get hit with another 100-degree heat wave in May or something.  It's much easier and more comfortable to throw on a bunch of sweaters and pants, and climb under lots of blankets, than it is to try to get cool when it's hot outside.  So I am not complaining.  I only wish that L.A. had gotten some of the snow that the Inland Empire got a couple of days ago!


----------



## mlnbabies

I completed my trip report which Sherry linked for me. Here is my recap from our first DL trip from 12-9 through 12-13. 

My recap on the first and maybe last trip to DL. The reason I say that is because we are going to World in Dec. 2015. My husband told me that when we booked this trip to DL in May 2014 and the next one to World we are done going to Disney for a long time. Even now he still says that Disney vacations can't be done cheaply. Sure you can get room discounts but you can't on the tickets themselves. Food is expensive and getting there isn't cheap either. 

I was surprised that my husband likes DL better than World. He doesn't like Epcot. He can do without DHS. He likes AK and MK. He did a lot of comparing DL to MK and DL won other than the fact the castle is small. He was impressed with the theming of DL. So with that attitude just maybe we will make it to DL one day.

I also fell in love with DL. It definitely beats MK at Christmas as far as the holiday overlays and decor. MK's fireworks are much better than DL's. We were really disappointed in them. DCA was really cool and we loved Carsland. We never did ride Screamin. 

My girls love both DL and WDW. Each park has favorite rides for both of them. I really hoped that my oldest would pick DL for her 16th birthday trip in 12-15 and she almost did. She really wants to stay at the Grand Floridian in Dec. so that's what we will do. She was promised that we could go to WDW before we planned our DL trip so I can't fault her for wanting to go there. 

My youngest told me she likes DL better. Her favorite is Toontown! She wants to go back and spend more time there. She is 11 now and hopefully when we go back it will be there.

Another big advantage DL has is the weather! We hate the humidity in FL. The crowds weren't too bad. Never had to wait more than 30 minutes in a ride line. The one day we noticed an increase in crowds was on Wednesday afternoon in DL. Even on Friday afternoon, DL wasn't as bad as I thought it would be after the weather cleared. We used FP when needed. Being able to walk from PPH to the parks by going through the GC was so easy. Park hopping was great. The food was good everywhere we ate. Didn't run into rude people or CM's. We got lots of "Happy Birthday's" from CM's. All in all it was a wonderful and amazing trip to DL. I can't wait to come back to DL.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So my trip starts January 11.  Am I correct that all the holiday stuff will be gone by then except IASW and HM overlay?  

I know the fireworks and parade end in early January, do the parks also take down all the decorations at that time?


----------



## Sherry E

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So my trip starts January 11.  Am I correct that all the holiday stuff will be gone by then except IASW and HM overlay?
> 
> I know the fireworks and parade end in early January, do the parks also take down all the decorations at that time?



Hi there, *OhioStateBuckeye*!  

HMH should be open on your arrival day of 1/11, but closed as of 1/12 -- so make that one a priority if you want to see it.  This is unusual for HMH, as it normally closes down right when the holiday season officially ends.  The fact that it is staying open several days longer than usual is surprising, but I assume it is due to the fact that Disney anticipates a lot of people heading to DLR for the opening week of Frozen Fun (the "official" opening week, that is, beginning on 1/7), and wants to give them something else to enjoy.

In addition to IASWH remaining open through 1/25, you will also have Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink and the Winter Village in DTD - they will be open through February 22nd.

I would not be at all shocked if some other things 'quietly' (unofficially) stay open or up through 1/11, along with HMH.  Of course, I could be completely wrong and the DLR calendar is not showing it, but I would not be shocked if some extra decorations stay up and maybe something like the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland stays open a bit longer than usual.  Again, I think that Disney is expecting a lot of people for the opening week of Frozen Fun (those who have not already seen it since 12/20), and that _may_ compel them to keep some things open/up for a few extra days (with no announcement).

Ordinarily, though, all of the decorations (with the exception of what is near IASWH) begin to come down as soon as the season end date passes.

I think that you could, perhaps, also see a few lingering decorations (masks and so forth) in New Orleans Square, as some of the Mardi Gras-specific (less Christmas-specific) décor stays up from before Halloween through whenever the real Mardi Gras happens, as well as when DL has any sort of Bayou Bash or Mardi Gras-related events.


----------



## KalamityJane

Trying to plan for this coming Christmas season, which week had lower crowds this year?

The week before the week of Thanksgiving (nov 16-22) or the first 2 weeks in December? We normally would go the week including the Avengers marathon but trying to skip the crowds.


----------



## Sherry E

KalamityJane said:


> Trying to plan for this coming Christmas season, which week had lower crowds this year?
> 
> The week before the week of Thanksgiving (nov 16-22) or the first 2 weeks in December? We normally would go the week including the Avengers marathon but trying to skip the crowds.



Welcome, *KalamityJane*! 

I was waiting to see if anyone else responded before I said anything.  No one spoke up yet, so I will offer some thoughts.

My first reaction to your dates was to think that if there is going to be a lesser of two evils, crowd-wise, it could be the November dates (especially the 11/16 - 11/19 portion of the trip).  While the early December time frame is good because it's in between two major holiday breaks and everything is in full holiday swing at that point, the crowds have begun to pick up over the last couple of years and that time in December is not _as_ quiet as it once was.  

November 16-22 probably would not be totally quiet, either, because Thanksgiving is on 11/26 and some folks will arrive over that pre-Thanksgiving weekend, but I suspect it will be manageable for at least the first half of the trip.

If you choose the November dates, you will most likely be there long enough to see the 3 hotels' Christmas trees and possibly the GCH gingerbread house going up, but Santa won't be at the hotels yet, nor will the carolers (which may not matter to you).

If you have time, look over some of the trip recaps linked in *this post* (some are very brief synopses; some are detailed) from November and December this past couple of years, and you might get a sense of what folks thought of the crowds.

Of course, anything that may pop up as part of the special 60th anniversary offerings is a wild card, and that could throw off crowd patterns.


----------



## Speechphi

We went on the Holiday Tour on  Friday 12/19, a busy day, but not crazy busy. No busier than I expected, and maybe even a little lighter than I expected this close to Christmas.

I booked the 2:55 tour, so we had to check in at 2:40. We were walking down Main St, and as we hit City Hall, Mickey was greeting guests, so dh & the kids stood in line for that while I checked in for our tour. My 8 year old dd has celiac, so I mentioned that wed need gluten free treats for her when I booked the tour. They confirmed this when I checked in, and asked her which gluten free treat shed like: chocolate chip cookie, chocolate chip brownie, or a blueberry muffin. She chose the brownie (but has had the cookie before as well and loves it too).

I think our tour started closer to 3pm, Im not sure what the hang up was. But we had our lanyards & earpieces by about 2:50. I wished that Id remembered that we could use regular earbuds, and brought those. I could hear fine, but the earpiece wasnt snug enough, so I felt like I needed to push it to my ear to hear when we were in crowds. Dh & 2/3 kids had no problem either; dd6 didnt like hers at all & it kept coming off (probably because she kept fiddling with it).

Our tour guide was Brigham, and he was wonderful! Super peppy & knowledgeable & didn't mind that my ds was walking right with him the entire time. We started in DL, then walked to Trolley Treats at DCA for our yummy minty caramel marshmallow treat. I never would've put those flavors together before, but it was delicious!

While we were in Trolley Treats, our guide Brigham came up to me to let me know that the treats werent gluten free, and was going to offer something else to dd8. I was so impressed that the guides are aware of what is & isnt okay for those with food allergies/sensitivities. I did know that the treats werent GF, but dd8 has had them before, so we just crossed our fingers. And she was finephew!

From DCA we went back to DL, and over to the Jingle Cruise. We hadn't been on this ride before, and it awesome! I love all the silly corny jokes, and ds is totally into bad puns, so this was right up his alley. We walked on through the entrance, which was great. It was about 3:30-ish at this point, and the crowds in Adventureland were picking up (like a summer afternoon). I think the wait was posted at 30 minutes.

Next up was HMH, which had a 45 minute wait...that we just skipped right past! (The crowds in NOS were CRAZY, but I think that had to do with the HMH line spilling out into the walkways.) We walked right up to the front door, and entered the stretching room with the regular guests. The walk from the stretching room to the doom buggies was definitely more crowded that Im used to in the summer, but dh & I always hold the kids hands in here anyways.

Once we were off the ride, we had a mini-break to use the restrooms. Then we walked on over to Fantasyland, right past the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. The walkway wasnt too bad, and I would say normal crowded-ness.

Now it was time to head over to IASW holiday. Love this ride. Again, we were able to bypass the line, which was over 45 minutes. Although I was bummed that my camera battery was pretty much dead, so I couldnt take pictures, I was glad that it forced me to just sit back & enjoy the ride, and the yummy smells that are piped in. Dd8 was excited to see the Mouse King & Clara from The Nutcracker being represented (shes a ballerina who just finished dancing in The Nutcracker).

Once out of the boats, we stood outside the ride & watched the lights come on the outside of IASW together. Then we all walked together over to our seats for the parade. Since we were the last tour group, we were in the last set of seats (closest to the gate by IASW that the parade exits into). Our guide asked that the adults sit in the second two rows, and leave the first row for the kids (thank youespecially since I think my 3 kids were the only young ones on this tourthere were a handful of fully grown teens too).

Once seated on our cushioned folding chairs, we received our gingerbread cookies. Dd8 has celiac, which Id told them when I booked the tour, so she was given her OMG! Its Gluten Free! Brownie. Then we got our mug of hot chocolate & collectible pin. We all love our mugs & the pins are adorable! 

Watching the parade from the seats was AMAZING! And much needed after walking around all day ☺  The characters & dancers in the parade definitely pay more attention to the kids & adults right up front, and it seemed to me that they pay even more attention to those in the seats. 

The tour was a surprise gift for dh's birthday, so he doesn't know what I spent. So I asked him when it was done if he would do it again, and got a resounding YES! from my whole family (dh, ds9, dd8, & dd6). I think it was worth every penny! We did get an AP discount, but I had to buy 5 tickets, so this wasn't a cheap afternoon by any means. But I think it's a holiday must do!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Joining in here, we are planning to visit DLR for the 1st time ever the week after Thanksgiving 2015! We have never been west of the Mississippi. My kids are excited to go to DLR and California in general, they'll be 16, 13 and 8. We are hoping to arrive Thanksgiving Day and stay until the following Sat or Sun. We'd like  to do at least 4 days at DLR and also do a few more things, such as visit Hollywood, the beach etc.

Also have to add that I find the very idea of going to DLR as exciting as I do scary!! The info. in this thread is amazing, but egads I feel overwhelmed 
I guess I had better get to work researching!


----------



## maleficent55

I miss this thread.
I'm almost a month behind in reading it.
Work sucked me right back in after the stellar vacation.
Our trip was beyond amazing and I definitely owe a report. 
Disneyland in the rain is incredible!

Be back soon....


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> I had been asking for Holiday Time tour reviews, and Christmas Day reviews, Thanksgiving reviews, New Year's reviews, etc., in this thread, but a lot of people did not come back here to share the details.



Here is mine 

Quick re-cap of our DLR holiday time from November 15  23.  

Cast Members  myself and DD (13) celebrating her 13th birthday at DL  DDs birthday is the same day as Mickeys!

Motel/Hotel  split stay at BWPPI (we usually stay here) and PPH (got AP rate)  love the closeness of BWPPI and the DCA views from the PPH.  Would stay at the PPH all the time if I could affort it! 

Character breakfasts  - Surfs Up  we had a 7:30 am reservation and had great interaction with Stitch, Goofy, Pluto and Minnie.  We also had a 10:30 am breakfast on another day at Storytellers Café where we saw Koda, Kenai, Meeko, Chip and Dale.  We enjoyed the food more at Storytellers.

A & E Meet and Greet  was first in line at Gate 14 and walked briskly to the left side of the Partners Statue.  Was 4th family in line behind rope, lead into Fantasyland before rope drop for rest of the crowds.  Great interaction with both characters.

Jingle Jangle Jamboree  saw Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Chip and Dale in their Christmas outfits.  The characters wanders around so if you are trying to get a pic/autograph, you might have to follow them around until they see you.

Big Thunder BBQ Ranch  made a lunch reservation here for 2:30pm.  Was seated right away, good ribs, chicken, coleslaw, cornbread and unlimited drinks.  Lots of food but I dont think that we ate enough to justify the price but glad that we at least experienced it.  Good entertainment on stage.

Holiday Time Tour  reserved the 3 pm tour.  We had a group of about 13 and our tour guide was Lauren.  We brought our own earbuds for the tour.  Learned a few interesting things about the Christmas trees and decorations at both DL & DCA.  Rode Jingle Cruise, Haunted Mansion and Its a Small World.  Had front row seats to the parade just in front of IASW with hot chocolate in a souvenir mug and a gingerbread cookie.  Also, received a Chip and Dale Holiday pin.  Best part was meeting fellow Diser  Planningjollyholiday!  

Mickeys Magical Map  really enjoyed this show, saw it twice.  Never had to worry about finding a seat  arrived a few minutes before they start letting people in.  Saw appearances by Pocahontas, Mulan, Rapunzel, Flynn, King Louie, Sebastian, Stitch and Tiana.

Characters  meet lots of characters, the Fab 5, Daisy, princesses, Hiro/Baymax, Woody, Jesse, Buzz, Tink, Cruella, Oswald etc.  My DD loves meeting the characters and getting autographs.  So, we do spend more time lining up to meet characters than doing the rides.  Also, met Santa at Elias & Co. over in DCA.

Rides  we usually hit the parks first thing in the mornings and did not have to wait long for any of the rides that we were interested in.  This worked out well for us in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland.  We also used FPs for RSR, Soarin, Space Mountain, Indy, Screamin when we didnt feel like waiting in stand by lines.  

Parades/Fireworks/WOC  we watched the Christmas Fantasy parade during our Holiday Time tour and  again near IASW  got a front row spot about ½ hr before the start of the parade.  We really like the Pixar Play Parade because of the interaction and enjoyed this most of the evenings that we were in DCA. Viva Navidad parade was awesome, love the music and dancing.  Watched the Fireworks from the middle of Main Street on evening, couldnt see the castle much but that didnt really matter to us  we didnt want to stake out a spot early on.  Saw the Fireworks again from our PPH room and really enjoyed it more without the crowds.  WOC was okay to us but we liked the original version better.  Too much Olaf for our taste ... hehe.  

Photopass Plus  we always ordered this before our trips, had over 300 pics this time.  Had no issue with adding Christmas borders or editing our photos  ended up with over 600 photos.  Always a great deal if you like to be in the photos too!

Christmas decorations  so many beautiful decorations, took lots of photos for next years Christmas thread!  We took our time to really enjoy everything and notice all the little details.

Crowds  it was busy the first weekend that we were there due to the Avengers Marathon but crowds were manageable the rest of the time.  We start our days at rope drop and take a break at mid-day and head back into the parks in the evenings.

All in all, we had another wonderful time at Disney.  Since this was our second time visiting during the Christmas holidays, we thought that we would not be coming back during Christmas again but plans are already in the works for another holiday visit in 2015!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Lori Laughlin posted on Instagram today that North Pole 2 will be a December 2015 offering on Hallmark channel.


----------



## lorijohnhill

On my phone, so I'll have to keep this short. We got back Sunday night from 8 days in Disney. We had a great time!

I was not impressed with the PPH. We will NOT be staying there again. The showers ran from ice cold to scalding hot continually throughout the shower. The room was warn and dingy. I also had major issues with accessibility. 

Besides the hotel and the rain the last two days, everything else was great!

We really enjoyed Olaf's SnowFest. My daughter loved sledding and playing in the snow. I found out later that there is a Photopass photographer in the snow play area, so keep an eye out for them. The people I was talking with in the photo shop ended up with some great sledding photos. 

The characters were fantastic, as usual. Minnie Mouse just gushed over my daughter dressed in her Minnie outfit. It was really cute! When we went through the Princess Fantasy Faire each princess took her by the hand and walked her to the next princess to introduce her. The grin on my daughter's face was huge! There were so many more fun interactions... Pluto tried to take her home with him... Loved it!

We loved Winter Dreams WOC and Viva Navidad parade. The Pixar parade was great. My daughter received so much attention from those in the parade. It was amazing!

For the first time we did the Animation Academy. We learned to draw Olaf and Marshmallow. So much fun!


----------



## koalagirl5

Hey there!! I haven't had a chance yet to do much research, but wanted to lay out my initial plans and get opinions.

I want to take my DD to DL pretty much right after Thanksgiving this year. I'm thinking from Sat 11/28 to Wed 12/2 because then DD would only miss 2 days of school (Tue and Wed). 

The flight I'm looking at puts us at DLR early afternoon, and with a 4-day PH for the price of a 3-day, we could do a half day Saturday after we get checked in. I understand Saturday and Sunday may be busy with it being the holiday.

Before I go ahead and book a room at Desert Inn and Suites (at about $91/night  ), do you think there is any reason that I should maybe go ahead and change our days to Sun through Thur? Maybe the weekend will be crazy, insanely busy? We were there mid-June 2010, so crowds aren't a huge issue for us normally.

Oh, and we don't care much about missing Fantasmic, so that wouldn't be a factor either way.

Lol, sorry this ended up longer than I planned!


----------



## Angrose

koalagirl5 said:


> Hey there!! I haven't had a chance yet to do much research, but wanted to lay out my initial plans and get opinions.
> 
> I want to take my DD to DL pretty much right after Thanksgiving this year. I'm thinking from Sat 11/28 to Wed 12/2 because then DD would only miss 2 days of school (Tue and Wed).
> 
> The flight I'm looking at puts us at DLR early afternoon, and with a 4-day PH for the price of a 3-day, we could do a half day Saturday after we get checked in. I understand Saturday and Sunday may be busy with it being the holiday.
> 
> Before I go ahead and book a room at Desert Inn and Suites (at about $91/night  ), do you think there is any reason that I should maybe go ahead and change our days to Sun through Thur? Maybe the weekend will be crazy, insanely busy? We were there mid-June 2010, so crowds aren't a huge issue for us normally.
> 
> Oh, and we don't care much about missing Fantasmic, so that wouldn't be a factor either way.
> 
> Lol, sorry this ended up longer than I planned!



Hi, we just went this past Thanksgiving weekend. It was crowded, but not that bad, especially if you go in the mornings when they first open. I would not say crazy busy at all. We were there from Friday after Thanksgiving to Monday. When I was booking flights it seemed like Friday and Saturday were the least expensive days to fly. Sunday was super expensive so that's why we came back Monday instead. Monday seemed almost as busy as the weekend though!

I really need to do a write up about our trip because I know I was looking for info about that weekend when we were planning our trip. I would definitely go during that time again. It was totally manageable and I think less crowded than the days before Thanksgiving.

Happy planning!


----------



## koalagirl5

Angrose - thank you! That helps me a lot. I went ahead and booked DI&S at that rate before it goes up


----------



## mrsbicewdw

We fixed our dates for Dec 3-7th! I got my planning book, and of course will pick everyone's brain here! We sorta have looked at renting DVC points for a studio (88pts for those dates according to Davids) but not sure if it really worth it for just us and the two littles, when off-site is soooo much cheaper (for what we would go for anyway). That and I don't know if we could even find points for rent! VGC are scarce it seems. 

Anywho...I'm excited! Just want to figure out the room thing soon. Any opinions? Two of us adults, an almost 5 year old and a 2 year old. Maybe our MIL as well, but that is up in the air.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all caught up again. I had an extremely busy month and did not get on the DIS at all between December 22nd and Saturday. I am sad that the holiday season is officially over now.

I have finally got around to starting to download my photos and put them on Flickr. I am hoping to get my trip report started on Thursday and will post a link here once this is under way.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, everyone! 

I've been MIA from this thread and kept getting delayed in returning, but I wanted to touch base before I go to sleep.

As most of you probably know, tonight was the night that the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News finally (officially) announced many of the events of the 60th anniversary (though not all of the events, I am guessing).  So, as we all expected, this is what's happening, as of May 22nd:


_Paint the Night_ (nighttime parade)


_Disneyland Forever_ fireworks spectacular


_World of Color  Celebrate! The Wonderful World of Walt Disney_


Sparkly decorations on the Castle and on the Carthay Circle Theatre, as well as Diamond Anniversary-related decorations around Disneyland



*Here are links to some bits of info.  The Parks Blog also did 4 separate blogs tonight, but I am only linking the consolidated Press Releases from Disneyland News right at the moment:*


*Disneyland Resort Adds Dazzling, New Nighttime Spectaculars for Its Diamond Celebration, Beginning May 22 - Disneyland News; January 28, 2015*


*Sleeping Beauty Castle Will Sparkle for Diamond Celebration -- Disneyland News; January 28, 2015*





There will most likely be more surprises, promotions and limited events (like 1-day events) popping up throughout this year and into next year (a return of the Hatbox Ghost to the HM and a return of the Christmas Star to the top of the Matterhorn are likely).


Anyway, as I have stated in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread in the past, the fates of Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy Parade are up in the air due to the new events of the 60th.

Someone on MiceChat mentioned that questions were asked about both BIHM and ACFP at tonight's Q&A following the announcements.  _*Disney supposedly replied that there would be no Christmas/holiday fireworks this year, and they are unsure as of yet about the fate of the Christmas parade.*_

This info makes sense to me, as Believe in Holiday Magic was shelved in 2005 during the 50th anniversary festivities.  I fully expected the same thing to happen this year. 

My guess is that there will be no Christmas Fantasy Parade this year either -- or, it will happen in a very limited way.  I'm not sure about the Winter Castle's icicle lights, because there will be Diamond décor on the Castle all year.

And I have no clue what could happen with Winter Dreams if "Celebrate" is going on, but I tend to think that Winter Dreams will return.  

This year's holiday season could look quite a bit different than it has for a while!

​


----------



## Aussie Princess

Sherry E said:


> Hi, everyone!   I've been MIA from this thread and kept getting delayed in returning, but I wanted to touch base before I go to sleep.  As most of you probably know, tonight was the night that the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News finally (officially) announced many of the events of the 60th anniversary (though not all of the events, I am guessing).  So, as we all expected, this is what's happening, as of May 22nd:   [*]Paint the Night (nighttime parade)    [*]Disneyland Forever fireworks spectacular    [*]World of Color &#150; Celebrate! The Wonderful World of Walt Disney   [*]Sparkly decorations on the Castle and on the Carthay Circle Theatre, as well as Diamond Anniversary-related decorations around Disneyland  Here are links to some bits of info.  The Parks Blog also did 4 separate blogs tonight, but I am only linking the consolidated Press Releases from Disneyland News right at the moment:  Disneyland Resort Adds Dazzling, New Nighttime Spectaculars for Its Diamond Celebration, Beginning May 22 - Disneyland News; January 28, 2015 Sleeping Beauty Castle Will Sparkle for Diamond Celebration -- Disneyland News; January 28, 2015  There will most likely be more surprises, promotions and limited events (like 1-day events) popping up throughout this year and into next year (a return of the Hatbox Ghost to the HM and a return of the Christmas Star to the top of the Matterhorn are likely).  Anyway, as I have stated in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread in the past, the fates of Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy Parade are up in the air due to the new events of the 60th.  Someone on MiceChat mentioned that questions were asked about both BIHM and ACFP at tonight's Q&A following the announcements.  Disney supposedly replied that there would be no Christmas/holiday fireworks this year, and they are unsure as of yet about the fate of the Christmas parade.  This info makes sense to me, as Believe in Holiday Magic was shelved in 2005 during the 50th anniversary festivities.  I fully expected the same thing to happen this year.  My guess is that there will be no Christmas Fantasy Parade this year either -- or, it will happen in a very limited way.  I'm not sure about the Winter Castle's icicle lights, because there will be Diamond décor on the Castle all year.  And I have no clue what could happen with Winter Dreams if "Celebrate" is going on, but I tend to think that Winter Dreams will return.  This year's holiday season could look quite a bit different than it has for a while!



Great news about the fireworks I was hoping that I wouldn't miss out by going in the holiday period 

Woohoo 2015 trip just got better


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have just posted the first instalment of my trip report in case anybody is interested. This was a split trip to Disneyland for the holiday season and Aulani.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52981366#post52981366

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

The other big rumor has recently been -- which I'm sure everyone has already heard/read about, but it's worth repeating -- that the ticket/Hopper/AP prices are going to increase earlier than usual this year.  In other words, instead of a May increase it has been reported that DLR's prices are going to go up in February, or soon after WDW's prices go up.  This would not surprise me in the least bit.

So, if anyone is out there, unsure as to whether or not to get their APs or Hoppers yet, don't wait!  Get them before a sudden price increase goes into effect!




Aussie Princess said:


> Great news about the fireworks I was hoping that I wouldn't miss out by going in the holiday period
> 
> Woohoo 2015 trip just got better




It looks as if you will get to experience the new fireworks, new nighttime parade, sparkly Castle and sparkly Carthay Circle... and probably the new World of Color too.

Shawn Slater said in the comments underneath his blog about _World of Color - Celebrate_ that it would run for the duration of the 60th (which means into 2016).  He said:



> _...“World of Color – Celebrate!” will run for the duration of the Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration._



He also said:



> _...An end date has not yet been determined, but the celebration is planned to go through at least the end of the year._



​


_Last night I posted the links to the press releases from Disneyland News.  Here are the 7 blogs about the 60th anniversary events, from the Parks Blog:_


 *"All-New ‘World of Color’ Show Coming to Disney California Adventure Park for Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration, Beginning May 22" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 28th, 2015 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment*

* "‘Paint the Night’ Parade Starts May 22 as Part of the Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 28th, 2015 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment*

 *"‘Disneyland Forever’ Fireworks Spectacular Announced for Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 28th, 2015 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment*

 *"Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration to Begin May 22, Will Feature Sparkling Decor and More" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 28th, 2015 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*

 *"Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration – 60 Years of Popcorn" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 29th, 2015 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*

*"Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration to Begin May 22 with New Nighttime Spectaculars and More" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 29th, 2015 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*

*"Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration Merchandise Art Revealed" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 30th, 2015 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort*



And Tom Bell from The DIS/DIS Unplugged did a blog as well, after attending the announcement event last night:

 *"Disneyland announces Diamond Celebration details" -- January 29, 2015*



_So, to recap how this affects or could potentially affect the Holiday Season..._



Dustysage of Micechat said that Disney stated (at the Q&A last night) that there would be no Christmas/Holiday Season fireworks this year -- which would be expected, as there were no holiday fireworks in 2005, during the 50th anniversary.


Supposedly Disney also said at the Q&A that they don't yet know about the Christmas Fantasy Parade.


Shawn Slater at the Parks Blog says that the new World of Color is expected to run through the Diamond Celebration (until at least the end of the year), so that means that Winter Dreams may be put on hold until 2016.


As *Bret/mvf-m11c* mentioned in a separate thread, what would happen as far as a daytime parade?  Would DL run Soundsational in the daytime and Paint the Night after dark?  Or, will DL keep A Christmas Fantasy Parade in the daytime and then do Paint the Night in the evening?  ACFP is a big selling point of the Holiday Time tour, so it would make sense to keep it going in some capacity -- albeit, a more limited one.  Or, will they include seats for Paint the Night in the tour packages?

If Believe in Holiday Magic and Winter Dreams are both gone this year, then DL might want to keep ACFP.

But... what will happen to the Winter Castle's Enchantment lighting?  Will there be icicle lights this year?  

Will there be snowfall on Main Street, in NOS and at IASWH mall at any point during the evening, even without BIHM?  

Will DLR try to parlay a limited, more excusive schedule of ACFP into a Christmas party?


I am most excited to learn about the unexpected events -- the little pop-up, one-day events and contests that will most likely take place this year.  I am also hoping that they can find some way to expand the Candlelight Ceremony to more than 2 nights once again!  It doesn't have to be 20 nights, but something more than 2 would be nice, in honor of the 60th anniversary!  Candlelight is one of DL's oldest holiday traditions, so it would make sense!

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

There are going to be a lot of unanswered questions regarding the holiday season this year especially with the 60th anniversary going on. 

Just like you said Sherry that Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks was shelved in 2005 for RDCT fireworks during the 50th anniversary. I looked on an old Mouseplanet DL Park Update in 2005 and it did snow after RDCT fireworks. It is a possibility that it will snow during the holiday season after the fireworks if it is Disneyland Forever fireworks. 

As for A Christmas Fantasy parade, I don't know what Disney will do with the parade. Will it be only running during the daytime and Paint the Night at night, or would Soundsational be running during the daytime and Paint the Night at night or there will be no daytime parade and only Paint the Night as the only parade.

I am also curious of what will happen to SB Winter Castle with the castle decorated with the 60th anniversary. There is a lot to talk about and just have to wait for more new information to come later on.


----------



## BebopAngel88

This is SO exciting!! I was reading all about the news last night and I had numerous questions since we'll be going in December but now I am really hopeful that we get to see all the 60th anniversary celebrations!! I can't wait for the new parade!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> There are going to be a lot of unanswered questions regarding the holiday season this year especially with the 60th anniversary going on.
> 
> Just like you said Sherry that Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks was shelved in 2005 for RDCT fireworks during the 50th anniversary. I looked on an old Mouseplanet DL Park Update in 2005 and it did snow after RDCT fireworks. It is a possibility that it will snow during the holiday season after the fireworks if it is Disneyland Forever fireworks.
> 
> As for A Christmas Fantasy parade, I don't know what Disney will do with the parade. Will it be only running during the daytime and Paint the Night at night, or would Soundsational be running during the daytime and Paint the Night at night or there will be no daytime parade and only Paint the Night as the only parade.
> 
> I am also curious of what will happen to SB Winter Castle with the castle decorated with the 60th anniversary. There is a lot to talk about and just have to wait for more new information to come later on.



*Bret --*

Yes, there are so, so many question marks and unknown elements to this year's holiday season!  

It sounds as if we may be missing 2 or 3 major pieces of the traditional holiday entertainment, but there will be a lot of new things in general that are specifically tied in to the 60th anniversary.

I suspect that there will be something new for the holidays too.  Although this is the year of the 60th, Disney knows what a hit the holiday season is, and I would not be shocked if they plus up the season with some new events, decorations, overlays or activities.






BebopAngel88 said:


> This is SO exciting!! I was reading all about the news last night and I had numerous questions since we'll be going in December but now I am really hopeful that we get to see all the 60th anniversary celebrations!! I can't wait for the new parade!



*BebopAngel88 --*

I would be completely shocked if you didn't get to see all of the 60th anniversary fun!  Even if some of the standard holiday entertainment is kept around in a more limited capacity, I think that all of the special new shows for the 60th will be running through the end of the year and into the first part of next year.

I could be wrong, but I also suspect that Frozen Fun will come back for the holiday season.  I don't think we will see the last of it when it ends in May, as Disney probably wants to keep riding the _Frozen_ wave as long as possible!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Yes, there are so, so many question marks and unknown elements to this year's holiday season!
> 
> It sounds as if we may be missing 2 or 3 major pieces of the traditional holiday entertainment, but there will be a lot of new things in general that are specifically tied in to the 60th anniversary.
> 
> I suspect that there will be something new for the holidays too.  Although this is the year of the 60th, Disney knows what a hit the holiday season is, and I would not be shocked if they plus up the season with some new events, decorations, overlays or activities.



I would suspect the same thing about 2 or 3 major entertainments for the holiday season at the DLR. With the possibility that the BIHM fireworks will be one of them not running during the holiday season, I am also curious of what else is not going to be there. You made a point about WoC Winter Dreams might not happen this year with World of Color – Celebrate! The Wonderful World of Walt Disney running during the 60th anniversary. It will be nice to have WoC Winter Dreams for the holiday season this year since Disney made improvements this past year than from 2013. We'll just have to wait, see and hear what Disney will do with all these different events. 

I am always excited to hear what is new for the holiday season at the DLR every year. Last year was great with the new improve WoC Winter Dreams and Jingle Cruise getting a new overlay and hopefully this year will be as good with the 60th anniversary nighttime events going on as well. I am also curious since the 60th anniversary is going on during the holiday season at DL, we have talked over and over the years about a possibly party event (like MHP) at DL during the holiday season. Now that the 60th anniversary is going towards the holiday season, will the paid party event be put on hold until 2016 or will it not happen? So many unanswered questions.


----------



## mrsbicewdw

So exciting! We have our hotel all booked and I got a binder last night to start putting all our information together. This will be a big trip for us.  I'm glad Paint the Night is coming - it looks amazing. And the castle being sparkly! I hope they can move the Christmas parade to the daytime at least, so we get one christmas event during our trip (other than decor). But other than hoping for that, I'm just jazzed at all the exciting new things we will get to see. I think the 60th is the best time we could have picked for our first DLR trip.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I would suspect the same thing about 2 or 3 major entertainments for the holiday season at the DLR. With the possibility that the BIHM fireworks will be one of them not running during the holiday season, I am also curious of what else is not going to be there. You made a point about WoC Winter Dreams might not happen this year with World of Color  Celebrate! The Wonderful World of Walt Disney running during the 60th anniversary. It will be nice to have WoC Winter Dreams for the holiday season this year since Disney made improvements this past year than from 2013. We'll just have to wait, see and hear what Disney will do with all these different events.
> 
> I am always excited to hear what is new for the holiday season at the DLR every year. Last year was great with the new improve WoC Winter Dreams and Jingle Cruise getting a new overlay and hopefully this year will be as good with the 60th anniversary nighttime events going on as well. I am also curious since the 60th anniversary is going on during the holiday season at DL, we have talked over and over the years about a possibly party event (like MHP) at DL during the holiday season. Now that the 60th anniversary is going towards the holiday season, will the paid party event be put on hold until 2016 or will it not happen? So many unanswered questions.




I'm also inclined to think that if the rumor is true about the return of the Christmas star to the top of the Matterhorn, there will probably be some sort of star-lighting event during the holidays.  It could be tacked on at the end of Disneyland Forever fireworks, or it could be a separate thing on its own.





mrsbicewdw said:


> So exciting! We have our hotel all booked and I got a binder last night to start putting all our information together. This will be a big trip for us.  I'm glad Paint the Night is coming - it looks amazing. And the castle being sparkly! I hope they can move the Christmas parade to the daytime at least, so we get one christmas event during our trip (other than decor). But other than hoping for that, I'm just jazzed at all the exciting new things we will get to see. I think the 60th is the best time we could have picked for our first DLR trip.




I think a daytime-exclusive Christmas parade could be very feasible, if only for the fact that it is a big selling point of the Holiday Time tour.   And there needs to be some sort of daytime parade anyway.  Plus, removing the holiday fireworks, Winter Dreams and the Christmas parade might be too much -- unless more new things are being added in just for the holidays.

Unfortunately, Disneyland Resort is so slow in releasing info to people that we probably won't hear anything pertinent to the holiday season (anything official, that is -- I'm sure we will hear more rumors) until at least July, if not September!

Even the info about Believe in Holiday Magic being shelved for this year wasn't 'announced' by Disney, per se.  It was just something that was asked at the Q&A following the Diamond Celebration announcement, and then someone on MiceChat mentioned it in passing.  A lot of people may not even realize that Believe in Holiday Magic isn't happening until they arrive at DLR for their holiday season trips!


​

Okay, in MiceChat's article/blog about the Diamond Celebration, which just posted today -- HERE -- they said:



> "The celebratory shows and parades will run throughout the anniversary celebration  no Christmas parade or shows will be running in 2015, according to [Steve] Davison at the press Q&A."



So... there you have it, folks.  Last night the word was that it was just _Believe in Holiday Magic_ Fireworks that would not be happening.  Then, when reading Shawn Slater's replies under the Disney Parks Blog about _World of Color - Celebrate_, it became clear that _Winter Dreams_ is not happening this year either.

And now, according to MiceChat, Steve Davison said that the Christmas parade is not happening either (which makes me think it will be brought back in 2016, spruced up and freshened up, as part of a hard ticket party).

That's 3 major holiday season entertainment staples that have been wiped out of the picture this year!  Even though they will all be replaced with shiny new (non-holiday) entertainment, it's a bold move to take out all 3!!

I still think that something else that is holiday-specific will be added in to the season, but I'm not sure what (other than the likely return of the Matterhorn Christmas star).

What's weird is that -- unless I missed something -- nothing has specifically been mentioned about Halloween Time, and that is an obvious question, as the Halloween party takes place in Disneyland, and features Halloween-specific entertainment.

But... I'll save my Halloween Time pondering for the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread!

​


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, I think that really firms it up in my mind. There will be a hard ticket Christmas party in 2016. I suppose it could still happen in 2015 at DCA, but that would limit access to the new WoC on those nights so probably not. But it makes complete sense that they will do this in 2016 without worrying about what they had to take away to do it. They will already have taken it away.

I really hope they add something more than the Matterhorn star this year.


----------



## KCmike

I would be big money that they keep the Christmas parade during the daytime.  As far as WoC winter dreams being gone...good riddance.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I think that really firms it up in my mind. There will be a hard ticket Christmas party in 2016. I suppose it could still happen in 2015 at DCA, but that would limit access to the new WoC on those nights so probably not. But it makes complete sense that they will do this in 2016 without worrying about what they had to take away to do it. They will already have taken it away.
> 
> I really hope they add something more than the Matterhorn star this year.



*Janet --*

Yes, I definitely agree.  The only way they could get away with using the old Christmas parade and old holiday fireworks as selling points in a hard ticket party is to remove them for a year (or 2 years), freshen them up, revive them, add some new scenes, floats, characters, music, etc., and then reintroduce them as party exclusives because of "popular demand."

I still can't figure out why there is a deafening silence about the Halloween Time offerings -- that is a huge elephant in the room, as that party takes up at least 14 nights in Disneyland, several of which will be Fridays and even a Saturday, and it involves a Halloween-specific Cavalcade and fireworks show.  

To hold a multi-night hard ticket party in DL during this particular year, to me, seems extremely disruptive to the merriment of the 60th anniversary, but if they move the party over to DCA -- which is what I am expecting will happen -- they'd have to actually take the time to decorate that park for Halloween! 

And they can't really put _Paint the Night _and _Disneyland Forever_ into the Halloween Party as paid party exclusives, when everyone else is going to see them "for free" throughout the rest of the Diamond Celebration.  That would make no sense.

And yet, Steve Davison only addressed the lack of a Christmas parade and fireworks, without a mention of Halloween Time.  Hmmm.....

Did you abandon your plan to head back to WDW this year?  I thought that after this past December's DLR trip you were going to make 2015 a WDW year?  You can't miss out on all of the glistening, sparkly, shiny 60th anniversary fun!





KCmike said:


> I would be big money that they keep the Christmas parade during the daytime.  As far as WoC winter dreams being gone...good riddance.



*Mike --*

They've got to have some sort of daytime parade -- especially for the Holiday Time tour folks.  They can't put everyone on one every tour in seats for _Paint the Night_.  It would make the most sense to at least run the Christmas parade a couple of times a week in the daytime, if not every day, but I don't know what's happening.

This new _World of Color -- Celebrate_ sounds like it will be great, and will, hopefully, hit a nice balance between nostalgia, emotion and entertainment.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I'm also inclined to think that if the rumor is true about the return of the Christmas star to the top of the Matterhorn, there will probably be some sort of star-lighting event during the holidays.  It could be tacked on at the end of Disneyland Forever fireworks, or it could be a separate thing on its own.



That will be nice to have the Christmas star on top of the Matterhorn.


Sad to hear that A Christmas Fantasy won't be running this year during the holiday season and I am still wondering what Disney will do with a daytime parade or just run Paint the Night parade as the only parade running during the holiday season. 

Just as you have pointed out that it is likely that a hard ticket party will happen in 2016 with the 60 anniversary going on this year. 

That is interesting to read that they haven't talk about the Halloween time during the 60th anniversary.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Did you abandon your plan to head back to WDW this year?  I thought that after this past December's DLR trip you were going to make 2015 a WDW year?  You can't miss out on all of the glistening, sparkly, shiny 60th anniversary fun!



Sherry, I don't have a clue what we're doing this year! But I know it will involve a dose of Disneyland since Katie and I upgraded to APs. 

We are toying with a family trip to Sanibel again this summer, and if we do that, we would try to squeeze in one day in the MK just to get a tiny dose of WDW (and try out the mine train). That would likely be enough to tide me over.

But yeah! I'm definitely going to see that shimmering Sleeping Beauty castle at some point. With Katie starting high school in the fall and going out for the volleyball team, I don't have a clue when we're squeezing it in, but we'll find a way.


----------



## mystic95

**only replying so I can keep up on the 2015 Christmas updates**

We are planning a DLR trip for the beginning of December and want to keep updated on what all is happening


----------



## KalamityJane

Dang, I was hoping to plan a Christmas trip for November or December... but now I'm kind of thinking maybe Sept/Oct and Jan (we have APs). Shame because I really like the Christmas stuff, but taking away the majority of the Christmas entertainment sucks.


----------



## ktlm

Sherry E said:


> Okay, in MiceChat's article/blog about the Diamond Celebration, which just posted today -- HERE -- they said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... there you have it, folks.  Last night the word was that it was just _Believe in Holiday Magic_ Fireworks that would not be happening.  Then, when reading Shawn Slater's replies under the Disney Parks Blog about _World of Color - Celebrate_, it became clear that _Winter Dreams_ is not happening this year either.
> 
> And now, according to MiceChat, Steve Davison said that the Christmas parade is not happening either (which makes me think it will be brought back in 2016, spruced up and freshened up, as part of a hard ticket party).
> 
> That's 3 major holiday season entertainment staples that have been wiped out of the picture this year!  Even though they will all be replaced with shiny new (non-holiday) entertainment, it's a bold move to take out all 3!!
> 
> I still think that something else that is holiday-specific will be added in to the season, but I'm not sure what (other than the likely return of the Matterhorn Christmas star).
> 
> :
> 
> ​




Bummer!  I am so disappointed!  We have been to WDW during the Christmas season several times, but have never been to DL.   We have really been wanting to experience all the Christmas festivities at DL.  I was looking at planning a trip for this season.  I guess we will not be planning a trip this year.  I'm not interested in going without the Christmas parade and shows.  We almost went last year, now I really wish we had.


----------



## cari12

Sherry E said:


> Okay, in MiceChat's article/blog about the Diamond Celebration, which just posted today -- HERE -- they said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... there you have it, folks.  Last night the word was that it was just _Believe in Holiday Magic_ Fireworks that would not be happening.  Then, when reading Shawn Slater's replies under the Disney Parks Blog about _World of Color - Celebrate_, it became clear that _Winter Dreams_ is not happening this year either.
> 
> And now, according to MiceChat, Steve Davison said that the Christmas parade is not happening either (which makes me think it will be brought back in 2016, spruced up and freshened up, as part of a hard ticket party).
> 
> That's 3 major holiday season entertainment staples that have been wiped out of the picture this year!  Even though they will all be replaced with shiny new (non-holiday) entertainment, it's a bold move to take out all 3!!
> 
> I still think that something else that is holiday-specific will be added in to the season, but I'm not sure what (other than the likely return of the Matterhorn Christmas star).
> 
> What's weird is that -- unless I missed something -- nothing has specifically been mentioned about Halloween Time, and that is an obvious question, as the Halloween party takes place in Disneyland, and features Halloween-specific entertainment.
> 
> But... I'll save my Halloween Time pondering for the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread!
> 
> ​



Do you think the Diamond celebration will dampen the Christmas spirit at DLR or do you think they will make sure that doesn't happen? We have been wanting to go at Christmas to experience the holiday magic for years and finally we can do it this year so I am a little disheartened to find out a couple of big attractions will not be happening.


----------



## chickapin parterre

...........so 2016  Christmas would be the best choice.  Thanksgiving week is back,  The folks who canceled the last three months because of weather, refurbs and measles may squeeze into Christmas 2015. Plus all the anniversary traditionalist .  2015 will be worse than 2014.  Rumor spreads that Disneyland is no longer manageable and 2016 Holidays become a ghost town.


----------



## mom2rtk

chickapin parterre said:


> ...........so 2016  Christmas would be the best choice.  Thanksgiving week is back,  The folks who canceled the last three months because of weather, refurbs and measles may squeeze into Christmas 2015. Plus all the anniversary traditionalist .  2015 will be worse than 2014.  Rumor spreads that Disneyland is no longer manageable and 2016 Holidays become a ghost town.



LOL. I would compare that to how awesome Christmas 2011 at WDW was so awesome after the bitter cold of 2010. Really.  I think there were a lot of "never agains" issued after that winter.


----------



## Sherry E

ktlm said:


> Bummer!  I am so disappointed!  We have been to WDW during the Christmas season several times, but have never been to DL.   We have really been wanting to experience all the Christmas festivities at DL.  I was looking at planning a trip for this season.  I guess we will not be planning a trip this year.  I'm not interested in going without the Christmas parade and shows.  We almost went last year, now I really wish we had.






cari12 said:


> Do you think the Diamond celebration will dampen the Christmas spirit at DLR or do you think they will make sure that doesn't happen? We have been wanting to go at Christmas to experience the holiday magic for years and finally we can do it this year so I am a little disheartened to find out a couple of big attractions will not be happening.





*ktlm* and *cari12* --

Being a huge fan of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, I would be lying if I said I wasn't somewhat suspicious of what exactly they plan to do with this year's holiday season (especially since the last 3 holiday seasons have been really great at DLR).  I always assumed that the events of the 60th anniversary would impact the holidays in some way, but I wasn't quite sure how it would be managed.  I don't know that I expected that 3 major holiday events/shows would be completely removed.

My guess (hope?) is that _Disneyland Forever_, _Paint the Night_ and _World of Color - Celebrate_ are going to be so amazing that no one will really miss the Christmas parade, holiday fireworks and Winter Dreams.

Also, as *KCmike* suggested, I wouldn't be shocked if _A Christmas Fantasy Parade_ is incorporated into the daytime festivities.  I don't know how much of an undertaking it would be to run ACFP in the daytime and _Paint the Night_ after dark, but there needs to be some sort of parade in the daytime, and the Holiday Time tour includes seats for ACFP.

I know that Disneyland is really pushing this Diamond Celebration, but they have to know that their holiday season is a huge, huge hit -- and many people plan their trips specifically for the holiday fun.  I would certainly hope that Disney/DLR doesn't get sooooooo caught up in what they have planned for the 60th that they push the holiday season aside.  I can't see that happening, though.  

What I honestly think will take place is that _some_ -- not all -- of the usual holiday decorations will be reduced or replaced by diamond-y things in certain areas.  In other places the holiday décor will be as it usually is every year.  

For example, in Critter Country I would still expect to see garland, wreaths and Christmas trees decorated with bees, pine cones and honey pots -- because it just wouldn't make any sense to stick diamonds in Critter Country!  Likewise, in Frontierland, I expect to see the usual array of rustic décor on assorted poles and lampposts.  Toontown's décor would probably be more or less the same.  Cars Land and A Bug's Land would have the same décor.

I think that It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday are sure to return.  My guess is that Jingle Cruise would likely return as well.

I think that the big gingerbread house will return to the Grand Californian Hotel lobby again this year (a fresh house, though -- not the same one from 2014!).  I think that there will once again be smaller gingerbread creations at Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks.

I think that the Disneyland Hotel will most likely have the giant (fake) gingerbread castle in the lobby again, as well as the themed Christmas trees in the towers, though I expect to see quite a few 'diamond references' around that hotel.

I think that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be back in DL -- there has to be a place to meet Santa in Disneyland -- and Santa at Elias and Company should be back.  The Bell Ringers will be back.

In DCA, I don't see any reason why Viva Navidad can't return.  It is a hit, and it can happen in the daytime without interfering with World of Color.

I think that Frozen Fun will find a way to return in time for the holidays (after it supposedly ends in May).

We're still unsure as to what will happen with a Winter Castle Enchantment lighting of any sort, of course -- but if a diamond-adorned Castle is not sparkling and shining at night, then someone seriously dropped the ball at Team Disney Anaheim!


In other words, with the exception of the loss of those 3 major bits of holiday entertainment and maybe some scaled back décor in certain spots, I think that the holiday cheer will still be in full swing.  In fact, I would expect that there will be some holiday-specific things (maybe limited pop-up events) added in because it is the 60th anniversary (although, hopefully it will be more than just a star at the top of the Matterhorn, as *Janet/mom2rtk* mentioned!).  

This would be a perfect year to once again try to expand the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional -- even if it had to be relocated to another spot in either park.  They could just add a few extra nights/performances to it -- not a 20-night marathon.   It is one of Disneyland's oldest holiday traditions, and it would make sense.  It doesn't interfere with fireworks or parades.


----------



## mrsbicewdw

Sherry E said:


> ktlm and cari12 --  Being a huge fan of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, I would be lying if I said I wasn't somewhat suspicious of what exactly they plan to do with this year's holiday season (especially since the last 3 holiday seasons have been really great at DLR).  I always assumed that the events of the 60th anniversary would impact the holidays in some way, but I wasn't quite sure how it would be managed.  I don't know that I expected that 3 major holiday events/shows would be completely removed.  My guess (hope?) is that Disneyland Forever, Paint the Night and World of Color - Celebrate are going to be so amazing that no one will really miss the Christmas parade, holiday fireworks and Winter Dreams.  Also, as KCmike suggested, I wouldn't be shocked if A Christmas Fantasy Parade is incorporated into the daytime festivities.  I don't know how much of an undertaking it would be to run ACFP in the daytime and Paint the Night after dark, but there needs to be some sort of parade in the daytime, and the Holiday Time tour includes seats for ACFP.  I know that Disneyland is really pushing this Diamond Celebration, but they have to know that their holiday season is a huge, huge hit -- and many people plan their trips specifically for the holiday fun.  I would certainly hope that Disney/DLR doesn't get sooooooo caught up in what they have planned for the 60th that they push the holiday season aside.  I can't see that happening, though.  What I honestly think will take place is that some -- not all -- of the usual holiday decorations will be reduced or replaced by diamond-y things in certain areas.  In other places the holiday décor will be as it usually is every year.  For example, in Critter Country I would still expect to see garland, wreaths and Christmas trees decorated with bees, pine cones and honey pots -- because it just wouldn't make any sense to stick diamonds in Critter Country!  Likewise, in Frontierland, I expect to see the usual array of rustic décor on assorted poles and lampposts.  Toontown's décor would probably be more or less the same.  Cars Land and A Bug's Land would have the same décor.  I think that It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday are sure to return.  My guess is that Jingle Cruise would likely return as well.  I think that the big gingerbread house will return to the Grand Californian Hotel lobby again this year (a fresh house, though -- not the same one from 2014!).  I think that there will once again be smaller gingerbread creations at Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks.  I think that the Disneyland Hotel will most likely have the giant (fake) gingerbread castle in the lobby again, as well as the themed Christmas trees in the towers, though I expect to see quite a few 'diamond references' around that hotel.  I think that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be back in DL -- there has to be a place to meet Santa in Disneyland -- and Santa at Elias and Company should be back.  The Bell Ringers will be back.  In DCA, I don't see any reason why Viva Navidad can't return.  It is a hit, and it can happen in the daytime without interfering with World of Color.  I think that Frozen Fun will find a way to return in time for the holidays (after it supposedly ends in May).  We're still unsure as to what will happen with a Winter Castle Enchantment lighting of any sort, of course -- but if a diamond-adorned Castle is not sparkling and shining at night, then someone seriously dropped the ball at Team Disney Anaheim!  In other words, with the exception of the loss of those 3 major bits of holiday entertainment and maybe some scaled back décor in certain spots, I think that the holiday cheer will still be in full swing.  In fact, I would expect that there will be some holiday-specific things (maybe limited pop-up events) added in because it is the 60th anniversary (although, hopefully it will be more than just a star at the top of the Matterhorn, as Janet/mom2rtk mentioned!).  This would be a perfect year to once again try to expand the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional -- even if it had to be relocated to another spot in either park.  They could just add a few extra nights/performances to it -- not a 20-night marathon.   It is one of Disneyland's oldest holiday traditions, and it would make sense.  It doesn't interfere with fireworks or parades.



Thanks for breaking it all down. I agree with you, it's the holiday season and there will be plenty to see even if some of the events are gone. WDW goes big for the holidays all over the resort, and honestly the decorations and things are my favorite part. Seeing all the trees with themed ornaments, festive window treatments and shop set ups, eating holiday foods. That's the fun part! As long as there is one Santa to meet somewhere, we will be happy. I want a picture of my kids with a disney santa! They always look so perfect to me.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> Unfortunately, Disneyland Resort is so slow in releasing info to people that we probably won't hear anything pertinent to the holiday season (anything official, that is -- I'm sure we will hear more rumors) until at least July, if not September!



Reading all this about the 60th celebration and the Christmas holiday season is getting me so excited!  We are going to be in the parks on July 17th even though we know it is going to be very busy but just wanted to be a part of it.   Plus, we have decided to come down again for the holiday season and spend Christmas and New Year's at the parks.   We really enjoyed all the decorations at the parks even with all the crowds!  

Sherry, 
Could you please attach my Holiday Time trip report to this thread in the front?  Thanks!


----------



## lvdis

Do fireworks (holiday or other) typically happen nightly during the Christmas holiday season?  We are hoping to have our trip be either 12/6 - 12/11 or 12/13 - 12/18, depending on best flights I can get.  Either week we would be in the parks Mon-Thurs, so no weekend days or nights.  Also, what about WOC nightly?  Those are two nighttime events I won't want to miss and wondered if I need to alter our days to include a Fri, Sat or Sun.  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

lvdis said:


> Do fireworks (holiday or other) typically happen nightly during the Christmas holiday season?  We are hoping to have our trip be either 12/6 - 12/11 or 12/13 - 12/18, depending on best flights I can get.  Either week we would be in the parks Mon-Thurs, so no weekend days or nights.  Also, what about WOC nightly?  Those are two nighttime events I won't want to miss and wondered if I need to alter our days to include a Fri, Sat or Sun.  Thanks!



*lvdis --*

Yes -- from the start of the holiday season in mid-November, to the end of the season in early January, fireworks are always nightly (weather permitting, of course).  Even though the holiday fireworks aren't happening this year, I expect that _Disneyland Forever_ will run nightly.

World of Color (this year it will be _Celebrate_ and not _Winter Dreams_) is nightly as well -- and there will probably be more than one show every night.


----------



## svfive

We are planning a California trip from in November, from the 7-17. Do you think the fireworks will be nightly at this time? I am trying to decide if we can do Disney without doing a weekend day. We ill have 5 day park hoppers. My concern with the weekend is that it happens to be the Avengers half Marathon Weekend  Not sure how busy that will be!


----------



## Sherry E

svfive said:


> We are planning a California trip from in November, from the 7-17. Do you think the fireworks will be nightly at this time? I am trying to decide if we can do Disney without doing a weekend day. We ill have 5 day park hoppers. My concern with the weekend is that it happens to be the Avengers half Marathon Weekend  Not sure how busy that will be!



*svfive --*

There have been mixed reports about the Avengers weekend -- some have said it was really, really crowded, and others have said it was crowded -- but tolerable and manageable.

As long as the holiday season has officially begun (and I'm sure it will have officially begun by 11/17 -- the season will likely begin somewhere between 11/12 and 11/16), then there will definitely be fireworks every night -- weather permitting.  

If I were to hazard a guess, I'd think that the fireworks will be running nightly from at least 11/6 on through the rest of the year.  There is usually some sort of taping for ABC that goes on around Veterans Day weekend (I guess it would technically be considered Veterans Day weekend, even if it is several days before Veterans Day), and I think that all of the new 60th anniversary events will be running for the taping.

There is some question as to the schedule of the new _Disneyland Forever_ fireworks, and whether or not it will run nightly -- or almost nightly -- outside of summer and the holiday season (which are peak seasons).  I am leaning towards thinking that the fireworks will run a bit more often during those 'off' times (fall 2015 and spring 2016) than is usually the case because this is a special year, but we won't know for sure what happens until we get to fall (including the early days of November).


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Feel like we are crazy for doing this, but I booked a trip to Disneyland for 12/27-12/31. I was originally going to go in August and some of the things for the 60th, but DH wants to ski this year too, so we're booked for just after Christmas and then heading up to Mammoth after that. Really excited to see the HM and IASW overlays, but not looking forward to the crazy crowds.


----------



## Sherry E

TiggerTrigger said:


> Feel like we are crazy for doing this, but I booked a trip to Disneyland for 12/27-12/31. I was originally going to go in August and some of the things for the 60th, but DH wants to ski this year too, so we're booked for just after Christmas and then heading up to Mammoth after that. Really excited to see the HM and IASW overlays, but not looking forward to the crazy crowds.




It will be a great winter trip -- you'll get to see IASWH and HMH, as well as whatever other holiday fun is in store for this year, and all of the special 60th anniversary shows as well!  And then skiing to finish it all off!


----------



## mvf-m11c

svfive said:


> We are planning a California trip from in November, from the 7-17. Do you think the fireworks will be nightly at this time? I am trying to decide if we can do Disney without doing a weekend day. We ill have 5 day park hoppers. My concern with the weekend is that it happens to be the Avengers half Marathon Weekend  Not sure how busy that will be!



Just as Sherry pointed out that the fireworks mostly do happen on all nights during the official days of holiday season at DL. The fireworks would be Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks but it will be replaced with the new Disneyland Forever fireworks during the 60th anniversary. This is the same thing that happened in 2005 during DL 50th anniversary where Remember Dreams Come True fireworks played during the holiday season. 

I was there during the Avenger's Marathon last year and it did felt busy but not like the Christmas break crowds where it was tough to walk through the DLR and get on rides with long wait times. It felt like summer crowds to me during my time that weekend. If you plan on going that weekend, I would be prepared on what you want to do. The wait times for the rides were high which can be in the hour range for the big rides, the restaurants can be very busy during the peak times, and the wait times for the shows as well. With the marathon going on that weekend along with the opening weekend of the holiday season at the DLR last year, it did felt very busy.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, as you all can see -- the forum has completely changed in appearance.  All of the features are in different places.  My avatar photo is no longer showing up, so I have to put something else in its place.  I'll be honest -- it's going to take some getting used to.  At the moment, I don't know where anything is or how to do anything!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Well, as you all can see -- the forum has completely changed in appearance.  All of the features are in different places.  My avatar photo is no longer showing up, so I have to put something else in its place.  I'll be honest -- it's going to take some getting used to.  At the moment, I don't know where anything is or how to do anything!



It is going to take some time to get use to the new boards. Hope you are able to find your avatar picture Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> It is going to take some time to get use to the new boards. Hope you are able to find your avatar picture Sherry.



I had to change the avatar.  The old photo that was my avatar got eaten by the system, I guess, and it is no longer viewable.  I had to pick a temporary new one.  I'm not going to lie -- I'm not digging this new layout.  I know I will get used to it eventually, but right now it is taking me more steps to accomplish things (like quoting your post, for example) than it did before, and I can't figure out where certain private messages and threads have gone.  Also, many of my links on page one of this thread are now messed up, with weird codes in the titles -- so I have to go back and try to fix each one.

I really think the old forum layout was better for trip reports -- the photos displayed better on the pages.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I had to change the avatar.  The old photo that was my avatar got eaten by the system, I guess, and it is no longer viewable.  I had to pick a temporary new one.  I'm not going to lie -- I'm not digging this new layout.  I know I will get used to it eventually, but right now it is taking me more steps to accomplish things (like quoting your post, for example) than it did before, and I can't figure out where certain private messages and threads have gone.  Also, many of my links on page one of this thread are now messed up, with weird codes in the titles -- so I have to go back and try to fix each one.
> 
> I really think the old forum layout was better for trip reports -- the photos displayed better on the pages.



I see. My old one was lost as well. Just like you, I am not digging the new layout as well. Even though there are some nice new additions to the thread but there are things that the old thread has are not on the new one.

I was able to to have my links on my signature below. But my trip report thread lost all the links to each different posts. So it will be a pain to go through the thread and look for each one. I like the old one way better than the new one.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry!!!!!!  I was just at the parks on Saturday, super last minute trip.....and they had the gingerbread man with the chocolate mickey ears at Trolley Treats!  I was SO happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Crystal --*

That's good to hear!  Did you see any early signs of Valentine's Day goodies?


----------



## crystal1313

Not that I noticed Sherry!  But I will be back on the 13th (for DS6 bday) and expect to see tons of stuff!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Not that I noticed Sherry!  But I will be back on the 13th (for DS6 bday) and expect to see tons of stuff!



If today's Parks Blog about the Valentine's Day food is any indication (as well as previous years' blogs about Valentine's goodies), you should see quite a few fun things:  heart and teddy bear-shaped bread, red velvet funnel cake, possibly red velvet pancakes, a Valentine's Day Sundae and probably numerous other  treats.


----------



## ktlm

Sherry E said:


> *ktlm* and *cari12* --
> 
> Being a huge fan of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, I would be lying if I said I wasn't somewhat suspicious of what exactly they plan to do with this year's holiday season (especially since the last 3 holiday seasons have been really great at DLR).  I always assumed that the events of the 60th anniversary would impact the holidays in some way, but I wasn't quite sure how it would be managed.  I don't know that I expected that 3 major holiday events/shows would be completely removed.
> 
> My guess (hope?) is that _Disneyland Forever_, _Paint the Night_ and _World of Color - Celebrate_ are going to be so amazing that no one will really miss the Christmas parade, holiday fireworks and Winter Dreams.
> 
> .



Sherry E,  Thanks for a great post!  Our problem is that we will be spending a few days in DL during the summer and will already have caught the 60th celebration parade, Paint the Night and World of Color, so for us, the Christmas trip was solely about the Christmas parade, shows and decorations.  Since they are taking a good chunk of that away, it just doesn't make sense for us to spend the money on and take the  Christmas trip I was planning this year.    Cari12, if that is your only trip this year, I think the Diamond Celebration new entertainment will definitely be something to see, and should be enough with the Christmas decorations in place in the parks to still make for a great trip. I'm assuming that the Nightmare before Christmas and Small World overlay will still be in place, and if it weren't for the fact we were already seeing the 60th anniversary entertainment earlier, I would still be seriously thinking about keeping our Christmas trip.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm test-posting here.  I was just trying to post in a different thread and nothing happened.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> I'm test-posting here.  I was just trying to post in a different thread and nothing happened.



 I have noticed that it takes a few attempts fore posts to go through.  

Corinna


----------



## ktlm

mvf-m11c said:


> I see. My old one was lost as well. Just like you, I am not digging the new layout as well. Even though there are some nice new additions to the thread but there are things that the old thread has are not on the new one.
> 
> I was able to to have my links on my signature below. But my trip report thread lost all the links to each different posts. So it will be a pain to go through the thread and look for each one. I like the old one way better than the new one.



I'm having  a little trouble adjusting too, but I figure it is just going to take some getting used to and playing with.  There are some really good things and some confusing things.  For example, it took me a little bit to figure out how to quote a post.  Also, I'm having to post replies twice before they actually post.  I will hit it and it looks like it posted, but then when I come back later it is not posted.  The good thing is unlike how you used to time out,  even if I come back hours later and it hasn't posted, everything I wrote is still sitting there in a gray box with a "post reply" button. I really like that it doesn't lose what I have typed-I had that happen on the old system. I think I'm already starting to get used to the new color schemes. I haven't tried posting pictures directly yet, but I like that it can be done.  I did post a you tube link of a view today, and I was really surprised to see the whole video box in my post- not sure I like that, but I guess it makes it easier for someone to try to use it. I finally found where my list of posts was,  but the one thing I really don't like that I can't click on someone's name and see their other posts like I used to.  Sometimes, I am trying to remember if I know their name from another thread or if I had responded to them before and viewing their other posts really comes in handy.  I also used it a lot  for  finding really good information that I knew a certain person had posted in the past at some point.  That is the one thing that is missing (or at least that I can not find)

All in all, I think I am going to like this new layout better than FP+ at WDW... and I was going to put a winky face there, but I can't find it anymore!


----------



## kylie71

I was unable to log in, until last night!  I had the link saved to Favorites, and it no longer works.  I had to finally manually type it in.
its different to be sure,
I'm sorry its making more work for you Sherry!  Thank You again, for all of your hard work on this super thread.

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

*Corinna, Lori and ktlm -*

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one having trouble posting.  I am now in Firefox and I managed to get a post to go through, finally, but when I was trying to post something in the February thread from Explorer, it would not go through.

*ktlm* -- I know exactly what you mean about looking at other people's posts for reference.  I do the same thing.  Three tools I have always used to help me find old threads and old posts (where I knew a particular bit of info was posted) are:

1) The Subscribed threads (now called the Watched threads or whatever)

2) The Search This Thread feature (which I found to be much more effective than the general Search feature on the forum/board, and it worked wonders in finding bits of info hidden deep in the pages of my Halloween and Christmas/Holiday Superthreads)

3) Looking at threads that I know another person posted in so I can find some info.  It may not even be _that_ person's info that I want.  If I, for example, know that *Corinna/dolphingirl47* posted in another specific thread and I can't recall the exact name of the thread, and I know that a totally different person posted a specific bit of info in that same thread and I can't remember who it was, I might go to Corinna's list of threads that she's posted in just to get to the other person's specific bit of info, if that makes any sense. It was useful in helping me track down info.

Now... I don't think we have a Search This Thread feature, and I can't find any way to look at other people's lists of posts.

The thing that I am most upset about, though -- and it is something that I pray will be fixed -- is that a lot of the text in my threads has now become garbled and messed up.  If you look at page 1 of this thread (skim down the first 15 posts) or my latest Halloween Time at DLR Superthread, you will see that some links and sentences have weird codes where there should be apostrophes or other punctuation.  It has happened throughout the text.  I don't think I could even find all of the instances in which it has occurred -- and, of course, it means that it probably happened in all of the text for my Theme Week Countdown intros as well -- anything that I originally typed in Word and copied/pasted here has now been subjected to the weird code issue.  I have spent countless hours/weeks/months on this thread and all of its predecessors for the last 5 years, as well as on the assorted Halloween Time Superthreads, and I now feel like crying because my work has been messed up.

I am not going to try to go through and fix all of the wonky codes yet.  WebmasterAlex suggested to leave them alone as they apparently know how to fix the issue, but it's going to take a while.  I don't know how long to wait, but I have no choice.  There is no way I could backtrack through all of my typed text in assorted threads and correct it, even if they couldn't fix the code issue.  I don't have the time or the patience.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry, I am sorry that some of your hard work has been messed up. I really hope that they can fix it.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> Sherry, I am sorry that some of your hard work has been messed up. I really hope that they can fix it.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you, Corinna.  

Sadly, the problem is worse than I thought, for not only are there bizarre codes where there should be punctuation, but in many cases the direct links I included to specific posts will now lead people to the wrong posts.   For example, in the Photos section on page 1, I included a link to every single introductory post in every single Theme Week Countdown, from 2011-2014.    Since we moved to the new board the post numbers have changed, and the link to what should be the intro to New Orleans Square Theme Week now leads to another post entirely.  That sort of 'linking to the wrong post' issue is probably pervasive throughout page 1.  I also included links to people's posts with photos and trip recaps/reviews, so those links will now lead elsewhere.   I just don't have it in me to go through and change everything -- we don't have a Search This Thread feature at the moment, so I can't even find things easily within long threads.  I may have to put the Superthread to rest once and for all.  I can't go through and redo all of my work.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi _Sherry_ - sorry to hear that things aren't go well with the board migration.  If there is anything that I (or anyone) can do to help you (like find the links for specific things on the new board), please just let us know!


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> I just don't have it in me to go through and change everything -- we don't have a Search This Thread feature at the moment, so I can't even find things easily within long threads.  I may have to put the Superthread to rest once and for all.  I can't go through and redo all of my work.


 
I am so sorry to hear about this, Sherry.    You have put in so much work into these Superthreads and we are so grateful for all the information you have gathered.  I hope that things work out.  Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## OHBelle

Oh my. I finally have a minute to check the threads and everything has changed.  
I am so sorry that all your hard work has been messed up Sherry .  This thread was my main planning tool for my holiday visit.
This is going to take some major getting used to on my part.  My first reaction is to hate it, but things change and I will try and get familiar with it.


----------



## Sherry E

Yep.  It's different, all right.  I have to decide what to do.  Some issues may be fixed -- like the wonky codes in place of punctuation -- but in other places where the punctuation disappeared completely, I don't think that any 'fix' is going to reinstate apostrophes, hyphens and bits of formatting where it originally was.  Then, some of the links to specific posts will take the reader to the top of the post, which is good.  Other links I clicked took me to somewhere in the general vicinity of a post, but not to the post itself (because all of the post numbers changed).  So that would all have to be adjusted -- and not just in this thread, but in my Halloween Superthread as well.  I don't want to fiddle with anything just yet, as I want to wait and see what's going to be fixed before trying to edit or revise anything.  

So, we'll see what happens.

Thank you, everyone, for the support, kind wishes and thoughts.  These threads have been my labors of love for years and I hate that there are portions of them that are now askew.    For a detail-oriented person such as I, that is a major thorn in the side!   Lol.     

I feel like drowning my sorrows in peppermint ice cream and gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped mouse ears but, alas, I have none!  I did see a couple of cartons of Peppermint Wonderland in the freezer at Ralphs a week or two ago, but there was frost all over one carton, and it was frozen solid.  (The other carton appeared to have a tear or hole at the bottom.)  I knew the ice cream probably wouldn't taste good after being subjected to all of that freezer burn, so I passed on it (even though I had a coupon for free ice cream from Dreyer's).  I'd rather have it when it tastes good.  

Tracy -- You have some catching up to do -- all of the fun 60th anniversary news that came out, for one thing!


----------



## NewbieMouse

I love the super thread and appreciate all the hard work you have put into it over the years, Sherry.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am sorry the threads messed up for you Sherry. I my self am not really happy with all the changes. It just seems so weird. I like one of the new features that's the first unread button at the top but I have lost all the things I knew. It seems so hard to find what I was reading before. I can't find anything. I need the search button to find things but then that's not even working. I don't know why they changed the colors. I don't like yellow but I was used to it and could read things easier.

I am sorry that you are having so many issues I haven't even looked at other super threads I wonder if they are having problems too?


----------



## ktlm

Sherry,  I love the superthreads and am sorry they got messed up in the conversion.  You can tell by reading them how much work went into them. I would say even your superthread with issues is better than no superthread at all!  They have helped so many people.  I know that it must drive you crazy to see the issues with them, but for the most part they can still be read and are still absolutely fantastic.  Maybe you can just put a disclaimer at the top that there was a website conversion that caused some formatting issues and that some of the links no longer work property etc.?   I would hate, hate, hate to see you "put them to rest once and for all".  They are far too valuable for that!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry about all the mess the migration created on the super threads. I can imagine how you must feel. I really love the threads and would hate to see them go.

Corinna


----------



## peanutmomma

Subbing in - we are doing a DLR layover on our way from KC to Australia in December.  Should be fun to see the parks with holiday and 60th anniversary bling!


----------



## TraderCharlie

Sherry E said:


> Yep.  It's different, all right.  I have to decide what to do.  Some issues may be fixed -- like the wonky codes in place of punctuation -- but in other places where the punctuation disappeared completely, I don't think that any 'fix' is going to reinstate apostrophes, hyphens and bits of formatting where it originally was.  Then, some of the links to specific posts will take the reader to the top of the post, which is good.  Other links I clicked took me to somewhere in the general vicinity of a post, but not to the post itself (because all of the post numbers changed).  So that would all have to be adjusted -- and not just in this thread, but in my Halloween Superthread as well.  I don't want to fiddle with anything just yet, as I want to wait and see what's going to be fixed before trying to edit or revise anything.
> 
> So, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for the support, kind wishes and thoughts.  These threads have been my labors of love for years and I hate that there are portions of them that are now askew.    For a detail-oriented person such as I, that is a major thorn in the side!   Lol.
> 
> I feel like drowning my sorrows in peppermint ice cream and gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped mouse ears but, alas, I have none!  I did see a couple of cartons of Peppermint Wonderland in the freezer at Ralphs a week or two ago, but there was frost all over one carton, and it was frozen solid.  (The other carton appeared to have a tear or hole at the bottom.)  I knew the ice cream probably wouldn't taste good after being subjected to all of that freezer burn, so I passed on it (even though I had a coupon for free ice cream from Dreyer's).  I'd rather have it when it tastes good.
> 
> Tracy -- You have some catching up to do -- all of the fun 60th anniversary news that came out, for one thing!



Hi Sherry,
I have been following your thread since last summer as we planned our Christmas Disneyland trip.   Your links, comments, and suggestions made our 4 day trip, Christmas Eve through the 27th, very special.  I have been so busy for the past couple of months that I have not had time to thank you and the other followers.
Christmas Eve ended up being such a great 5 hours. The park was not as busy as we expected it to be and were able to go to CA first and then to DL and ride so many rides.  We were all so excited!  That made the next 3 days so much better knowing that we could explore more.  i think I ate my weight in holiday food!
We are already booked for a short 2 day trip after Easter, and I just found out I will be there at the end of February for 2 days.  I am watching so many other threads now to maximize my next two trips!!
Thank you again!!!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Hug to Sherry and I'm sorry you have had added work due to the new layout. I also preferred the old board, it seemed simpler to me. I am grateful we still have this one.  Thank you for all you do on here.. 

Mrs. BiceWDW, I have been ready to return to DL for Christmas since I left last year. I had never gone at Christmastime before and it was awesome. I even was so blessed to have gotten a seat for the Candle Light Processional. I'm praying and hoping that may be extended this year for the 60th and I think now that I've been once, I will (maybe ) slow down and enjoy better taking everything in. I know it is very early but if anyone on here is planning to view the CP this year let me know. If it is again Saturday and Sunday nights only, I would go to the earlier time on Saturday. 

I got to see part of the Christmas Parade from the outdoor top part of Alice and Wonderland which was very cool. I am hoping it or a new version returns this year and just am looking forward to it all.


----------



## motor58

Hello! I've been looking for info on santa pictures-I see that you can have them done but I haven't found any info on cost, packages, etc. My big question is if the santa pictures would be covered under the photopass+ (PP+)? 

If anyone has any santa info I'd love to hear it-cost, long lines, etc would be greatly appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

We used PP+ for the Santa Meet and Greet at Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree and at Elias & Co.  It's not a photo shoot or anything like that...it's just like any other character meet and greet.


----------



## motor58

ohhhh that is awesome! I didn't think I could love pp+ anymore, but I do. Thanks!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Is it too early to start dreaming of Christmas time? I was just looking through some of our pictures from our last trip,  and it seemed like forever ago!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

It's never to early. I was planing in Jan


----------



## Disney127

planningjollyholiday said:


> Is it too early to start dreaming of Christmas time? I was just looking through some of our pictures from our last trip,  and it seemed like forever ago!!



It is never too early to start dreaming about Christmas!  We have decided to visit DL at Christmas time again but this time, DH and DD 18 are coming along too.  Plane tickets and hotel booked already.  It will be crowded but still looking forward to spending Christmas Day at DL.


----------



## lvdis

I posted this question in a separate thread so forgive me for asking twice.  I just remembered this thread and thought it might be helpful to ask here.  What do you think about a trip the week of November 30 - December 4?  I was considering closer to Christmas, but it gets crazy busy around our house the closer it gets to Christmas and I'm not sure that will work out so good.  I'm hoping for lower Christmas season crowds and still get to see all the Christmas decorations/holiday overlays.  Thanks for any insight you can offer!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I have been during Nov 30th and dec 5th it is not a bad time at all. Lower crowds then the week before and during Christmas however in the past few years things have changed and it has gotten more crowded.


----------



## chickapin parterre

2015 Christmas is missing a weekend, so on the 30th and 1st folks are leaving Thanksgving, that leaves wednesday as the least crowded day, with folks arriving on thursday and friday for Candle.  It will be crowded so don't travel with the mind set that the park will be easy to navigate , instead visit with the intent to see the glory of Christmas.


----------



## tlcdoula

We are in the midst of making plans to meet my friends sister and family dec 12-18 this year.  They will be flying in from Australia.  Having never been this late in the year I'm excited to see everything decorated for Christmas.  Will be a different visit with the weather being cooler.   

How busy do you all guess it will be that week?  

Tlc


----------



## figment_jii

tlcdoula said:


> We are in the midst of making plans to meet my friends sister and family dec 12-18 this year.  They will be flying in from Australia.  Having never been this late in the year I'm excited to see everything decorated for Christmas.  Will be a different visit with the weather being cooler.  How busy do you all guess it will be that week?


My experience is that December tends to get busier as the month progresses.  The weekend of December 12 and 13 is the last weekend when some of the APs are valid (Deluxe gets Sat/Sun and SoCal gets Sun), so there is usually a pretty noticeable bump in crowds on Sat/Sun, compared to the weekdays.  I would expect the weekdays to be busy, but not at capacity level crowds.


----------



## mom2rtk

We were there that Saturday last year (the 13th) which was the last day a lot of the APs were valid.

I say avoid this day if at all possible.

Sunday morning was pleasant, but we headed out around noon to check out and go to the airport.


----------



## tlcdoula

Thank you for the quick reply, I booked our hotel this morning 

I wonder if we should head over and do Universal on the Saturday or Sunday we arrive to get that out of the way and then have the weekdays to spend all at Disney.

I am sure I will have more questions as we get closer.

Thank you so much
tlc


----------



## figment_jii

Assuming the schedule for 2015 is similar to 2014 (which it might not be because of the 60th anniversary), there isn't really a big difference in the weekdays versus weekend schedules at that point in the year.  The parks went to peak-season operations on December 12th last year (meaning nightly fireworks, F!, WoC, and parades).  My guess is that the crowds will be _slightly_ better on the weekdays compared to Sat or Sun.  That being said, I have no idea how weekends affect Universal Studios.


----------



## lvdis

figment_jii said:


> Assuming the schedule for 2015 is similar to 2014 (which it might not be because of the 60th anniversary), there isn't really a big difference in the weekdays versus weekend schedules at that point in the year.  The parks went to peak-season operations on December 12th last year (meaning nightly fireworks, F!, WoC, and parades).  My guess is that the crowds will be _slightly_ better on the weekdays compared to Sat or Sun.  That being said, I have no idea how weekends affect Universal Studios.


Do you know how often the fireworks, WoC and parades were offered during weekdays the week before that (this year dates are 11/30 - 12/4).  I didn't even think about them maybe not being offered nightly through the week.  Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

WoC and fireworks (no Christmas fireworks in 2015, but Disneyland Forever (the new 60th anniversary show) will be presented instead) have (historically) been offered nightly during the week after Thanksgiving.  F! is typically only offered on weekends (Fri-Sun) until closer to Christmas (mid-December).  The parades is usually daily, but at this point we do not know if the Christmas Parade will be presented at all.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Well we have changed plans because of the price to travel on a tue or wed. So we are now going earthier the 2ed of dec, or the 8th  for 6 nights.
We are thinking the first week may be best with crowds coming in closer to Christmas. We have chosen not to worry about the CLP, if we are there when it happens we may check it out if not all well.

We can't wait to see all the fun 60th anniversary stuff.
We will be there three weekend nights so we shouldn't miss FW or F in case they aren't playing full time yet. I am happy WOC is shown every day
Also Lvdis, Parades and woc seem to be every day times may change.
FW and Fantasmic seem to be only weekends until closer to Christmas.

Oh I see this was answered, and that FW are nightly sorry for the confusion


----------



## Stefndoug

We are booked at the Disneyland Hotel (DVC) for November 11th - 14th.  It was because of this thread that I found out about the Marathon, so instead of waiting for our 7 month mark to book into the Grand Californian, we just booked into the Disneyland Hotel using the Disney Collections of our DVC.  First time for us to do Christmas at Disneyland...so excited.


----------



## dedesmith32

So our holiday trip on December 2014 was so amazing! It even made my husband a Disneyland fan now!

So my once in a lifetime trip that I thought we were taking....not so much once in a lifetime! That's  right my  husband is all gung-ho about taking another trip! I'm so excited! We are looking to be there from Nov 28-Dec 5, 2015 (to take advantage of the AP I got that will expire on the 6th). We are hoping to bring my brothers family with us this time so we are looking at suites and starting the planning! I couldn't be more thrilled!

Anyone have advice about renting a 2 bedroom villa at the Grand Californian?


----------



## kirstie101

We are booked for Hojo for a quick weekend Christmas trip as soon as DD gets out of school. Our dates are Dec 18-21. We've done this same weekend before so we know it will be crowded but we'll make do!


----------



## funatdisney

dedesmith32 said:


> Anyone have advice about renting a 2 bedroom villa at the Grand Californian?


 

Hello!

I am new to this thread (though not new to previous Holiday Superthreads). If you want to rent a Villa I would do it from a DVC member (best to rent from one that owns at the Villas at the Grand Californian (VGC). A DVC member can book a room at the resort where they own points as early as 11 months out.) A VGC DVC owner can book at room for you now if there any available. You can go to the DVC Rent/Trade forum here at DISboards to find a VGC DVC member renting out their points. Also, take the time to read the stickies. They give a good explanation on how to the forum works and ins and outs of renting points.

You can rent from David at David's Vacation Rentals. You can find him at the same DVC R/T forum. He is rents out points for members (like a go between - for a fee)
Here is the link to the forum DVC-Rent/Trade Forum.



I would do it as soon as possible. The Villas book fast (there are only 48 DVC units at the Grand Californian) and they book pretty fast. So the sooner the better.
I hope others can chime in. Wouldn't be the first time I have left some important information out!


----------



## Angel Ariel

I saw someone say the fireworks, WOC, F! are nightly in December - but what about November? We're looking at a Nov. 13-20th trip (appx dates) - would nighttime shows only be on the weekends at that point?  According to the first page of this post it seems likely that that will be the first offiicial weekend of DLR"s holiday offerings.

Did I also read that the Christmas fireworks won't be shown at all this year, that it will be the 60th anniversary show throughout the season?

What are thoughts about going at that time in November? Will it be crazy crowded that entire time?  I expect the first weekend will be, with the Avengers 1/2, but what about during the week after that?


----------



## figment_jii

Angel Ariel said:


> I saw someone say the fireworks, WOC, F! are nightly in December - but what about November? We're looking at a Nov. 13-20th trip (appx dates) - would nighttime shows only be on the weekends at that point?  According to the first page of this post it seems likely that that will be the first offiicial weekend of DLR"s holiday offerings.


Fireworks, the parade, and WoC are typically presented nightly from the start of the Holiday season through the end.  F! and Mad T Party remain on the weekend only schedule for most of November (except Thanksgiving week) and into mid-December.



Angel Ariel said:


> Did I also read that the Christmas fireworks won't be shown at all this year, that it will be the 60th anniversary show throughout the season?


Yes, based on reports from the 60th anniversary announcement event, DLR will not be presenting Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks this year.  Instead Disneyland Forever will be presented.  There hasn't been any word about the Christmas Parade or WoC Winter Dreams.



Angel Ariel said:


> What are thoughts about going at that time in November? Will it be crazy crowded that entire time?  I expect the first weekend will be, with the Avengers 1/2, but what about during the week after that?


The weekdays (Mon to Thu) following the Avenger's Half Marathon were pretty nice last year.  The crowds were low-to-moderate.  The weekends (Fri to Sun) really picked up in crowds, so if you can go on the weekdays, I would that.  The only thing that seemed really crowded was the Christmas parade - I don't know why, but almost all of the curb/front spots were already taken 90 minutes before step off both days I planned to see it (Tue and Thu).  That honestly surprised me...I would have expected that on the weekends, but not the weekdays.  The rides lines, on the other hand, were all pretty good (e.g., in the 15 to 30 minute range for most things - except TSMM, RSR, and a few others).  I would happily go at that time again this year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Hi Angel Ariel. I will try and help you out.
Your dates should have nightly showings of WOC and Fw. F. will still be only shown on the weekends.

Yes the only fw expected this year is the new ones. There is also a chance the parade will not be shown at all, but rumors say that the Christmas parade may be shown during the day and then the paint the night at night. Last year it was really crowded a few days because the 5k I was in. How ever I think you will find a few days are almost walk on days.

Try to do one weekend day but the rest aim for mon- thu and you will have better crowds.


----------



## Angel Ariel

There are 3 of us, and we qualify for the Armed Forces Salute tickets, which I believe are 3 day PH tickets at DLR (vs. 4 at WDW).  DH can buy 6 of them, and at least at WDW they can be used back to back, where we could buy all 6 tickets and (at WDW) that woudl get us 8 days of PH tickets.  Assuming the same is true at DLR, that would get us 6 days of PH.  We likely would not be in the parks for 6 full days, but more than 3 (especially if the weekend is going to be that crowded!) - so we definitely would be going into the parks durig the week as well.  We'll have our 3 y/o DD with us...her first trip to DL!


----------



## AWalks

dedesmith32 said:


> So our holiday trip on December 2014 was so amazing! It even made my husband a Disneyland fan now!
> 
> So my once in a lifetime trip that I thought we were taking....not so much once in a lifetime! That's  right my  husband is all gung-ho about taking another trip! I'm so excited! We are looking to be there from Nov 28-Dec 5, 2015 (to take advantage of the AP I got that will expire on the 6th). We are hoping to bring my brothers family with us this time so we are looking at suites and starting the planning! I couldn't be more thrilled!
> 
> Anyone have advice about renting a 2 bedroom villa at the Grand Californian?



I don't know what the availability is like right now, but I was able to rent points for a 2 bed villa at GC through DVC Rental Store for almost the exact time frame you are looking to be there.  That was back in January, just inside the 11 month mark.  When I first started planning last year, Katrina @ DVC Rental Store told me that studios and 1 beds are pretty hit or miss at the 7 month mark, but 2 beds are usually the last to go (that was also what I was able to glean from various posts on these boards).  So if you contact them now, they may be able to get a VGC owner to make a reservation for you, or have everything lined up to have another DVC owner ready to book for you right at the 7 month mark.  

Or as a PP suggested, there are also the rental forums on here.  I started looking in to that in case the DVC Rental Store didn't pan out, and it sounds like that is a good option as long as you are willing to do some research into the owner that you're renting from...I read a few unfortunate posts not too long ago about a few people getting scammed on private points rentals, so it is not entirely unheard of.  But after lurking around these boards for vacation planning the last few years, most active members seem to be decent and helpful people, and the majority of the rental transactions that happen through here go through with no problems.  

For peace of mind, you can always double-check someone's ownership status online at the Anaheim/Orange County, CA property tax record (or for WDW rentals, the Orange County, Florida property tax records).  I would post the link here, but my post count isn't high enough yet (lots of lurking but rarely enough time to post anything useful to anyone!)...I think I just googled Anaheim CA property tax records, or something like that.  I believe VGC units went on sale in 2005 or 2006, so that should be the farthest back you would need to go with your search (anyone else please correct me if those dates are way off).

You might also look into APH discount on regular rooms as an alternative. I went back and looked on Mousesavers at the DLR room discount history over the last few years, and using that as a guide it looked like we could get 2 regular rooms at DLH with an APH rate for cheaper than the VGC rental (don't remember how much cheaper though).  You don't have the perks of the full kitchen and washer/dryer at DLH, but it still looks like a cool hotel and is at the top of our list if we make another trip out there!  

Hope that helps, and that's you're able to get a villa!


----------



## Mickeyflower

I AM SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!  I go 12/6-12/10 PP upper level resort view room!  Not sure if I will have company or not but I don't care!!!  This will be my first time in the parks at Christmas since 2001!!  AND it's the Diamond celebration too!


----------



## dedesmith32

Thanks for the info AWalks! I really appreciate it. I think we are probably going to book 2 rooms at Paradise Pier Hotel and hope to get connecting rooms. But we are still thinking!


----------



## lvdis

Any thoughts on the expected hours for the first week of December 2015 (weekdays 11/30 - 12/3)?  I looked at the historical hours for Dec 2014 and it shows Mon-Thurs, DLR open 9a - 9p and DCA open 9a - 8p each day.  Any predictions if there will be longer hours this year with the 60th going on?  I'm finding it hard to wait and see, although I realize we probably won't know for sure until 4-6 weeks out.  Thanks!


----------



## NewbieMouse

When do you think they will allow bookings for January 2016? We are pushing our trip into January this year and might go for GC as a treat. I keep checking, but it still seems to only allow arrivals in December 2015.


----------



## Lynne G

Angel Ariel said:


> There are 3 of us, and we qualify for the Armed Forces Salute tickets, which I believe are 3 day PH tickets at DLR (vs. 4 at WDW).  DH can buy 6 of them, and at least at WDW they can be used back to back, where we could buy all 6 tickets and (at WDW) that woudl get us 8 days of PH tickets.  Assuming the same is true at DLR, that would get us 6 days of PH.  We likely would not be in the parks for 6 full days, but more than 3 (especially if the weekend is going to be that crowded!) - so we definitely would be going into the parks durig the week as well.  We'll have our 3 y/o DD with us...her first trip to DL!




Yep, you can back to back the DL Salute tickets.


----------



## figment_jii

lvdis said:


> Any thoughts on the expected hours for the first week of December 2015 (weekdays 11/30 - 12/3)?  I looked at the historical hours for Dec 2014 and it shows Mon-Thurs, DLR open 9a - 9p and DCA open 9a - 8p each day.  Any predictions if there will be longer hours this year with the 60th going on?  I'm finding it hard to wait and see, although I realize we probably won't know for sure until 4-6 weeks out.  Thanks!


I would go with the hours from December 2014 (and see if 2013 was similar).  While there is always a chance that the hours will be longer this year, I wouldn't count on it unless something happens to make them think the parks will be more crowded than expected at that point.


----------



## siskaren

NewbieMouse said:


> When do you think they will allow bookings for January 2016? We are pushing our trip into January this year and might go for GC as a treat. I keep checking, but it still seems to only allow arrivals in December 2015.



When they release prices for next year, which should be June or July.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

Just reserved a room at the BWPPI for me and the wife from the 4th to the 11th of December! Still not sure if we're going to go on those dates or try and go when the decorations first start coming up in the middle of November.....Part of me wants to try for then due to the lower crowd times (I know the Processional will be commencing the weekend of the 4th), but I just want to make sure that we don't miss any of the Christmas goodness, and I know that some of it doesn't start until December.


----------



## Sherry E

Hello, all!

I just popped in to my Halloween Time Superthread and couldn't sign off without visiting this thread as well.  I am still completely baffled by some of the features on this new platform/site/forum.  I have no clue why I can open my Watched Threads and see certain threads listed, and then I will open Watched Threads again and not see the threads I just saw 2 minutes prior.   I like the old "Subscribed Threads" layout of the previous platform so much better in terms of seeing which threads had been active recently.

In the first few months of every year I usually let this thread and my Halloween Time at DLR Superthread simmer down a bit -- or, rather, I let my activity in them simmer down a bit, while everyone else is still welcomed and encouraged to continue to post and share info, questions and answers here.    Around March or April I start revving up the ol' engines to begin getting into Superthread mode again (when the weather starts hitting 90 degrees I can only think ahead to the sweet relief of autumn and the crisp chill of winter).

Signs of Halloween and fall will be appearing on store shelves in about 4 months, and from that point forward the rest of the year will zoom by!

As you know (because I mentioned it here a while back), when DISboards was moved over to the new platform/layout early this year, a lot of formatting and details that I had carefully crafted, typed, assembled, organized, etc. (for the posts on page 1 of this thread and of my  Halloween Time Superthread) were knocked out of whack.  As I said in my Halloween Time thread, to be honest, after glancing at the wreckage once or twice I was discouraged, disheartened and daunted by the notion of having to go through and fix anything, or everything.  I stopped looking at what was wrong and pretended the mess didn't exist.  I couldn't even change or fix anything yet because I knew the webmasters were going to try to fix some of what went awry in the transition, and for me to correct anything might mean that my repair work would be reversed once the webmasters waved their magic wands.

I think the webmasters have done all they can do at this point to reverse some of the wonky occurrences in people's random threads, but there is still a lot that needs to be cleaned up in this Superthread and in the Halloween Time Superthread  -- links that no longer link where they are supposed to link, punctuation that simply vanished and has to be replaced, font sizes that suddenly got very small, and who knows what else.  I'm still not even sure if I can go about typing and pre-preparing posts in the same way that I used to (in MS Word), or if the BB codes will go haywire and mess up the text.   So I feel like I am slowly, nervously, hesitantly creeping into a house after a tornado or earthquake has hit it, with my hands covering my eyes, afraid to assess the damage.

I may have to tackle each post on page 1 individually, one at a time, as I try to fix everything -- which will not happen overnight -- and I have to keep in mind that, when news of this year's holiday season finally comes out I may have to change even more things if the details turn out to be vastly different.  But, bear with me.  This thread is still open for business to discuss all things Holidays at Disneyland (including Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, Three Kings Day, etc.), and hopefully there is still enough salvageable information in the assorted posts on page 1 that will give you an idea of what happened last year and during previous years' holiday seasons, so you know what to expect this year (although the mystery surrounding the 60th anniversary's impact on seasonal events looms large).  Thank you to figment_jii and everyone else who has continued to keep the thread going in some way! 

On a non-holiday note, I sat in as a guest on (co-mod) Mary Jo's latest "Day Six" segment for the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast.  This installment in Mary Jo's ongoing Day Six series is about Catalina Island, so we chatted about all things Catalina as it's a great place to go for a day trip (or a weekend) when in Southern California.  You can find the "Day Six Adventure: Catalina" segment here:  http://www.disunplugged.com/2015/03/23/dis-unplugged-podcast-032215-disneyland-show/


----------



## Stefndoug

I say leave the original stuff alone and we can all start new together


----------



## Sherry E

Stefndoug said:


> I say leave the original stuff alone and we can all start new together



I just started this specific thread this past December.  It's not old.  There is no way in hades that I am going back and retyping or reassembling everything from scratch for a new thread, so  either way I would be working with what's on page 1 of this thread.  I would either be revamping it, fixing and eventually updating it for this thread -- which is only 3 months old -- or I would be copying, pasting, revamping, fixing and eventually editing it for a new thread.  Any way you slice it, it has to be done!


----------



## Stefndoug

Do what you can and don't stress about fixing too much...one has to enjoy life (and anything Disney).


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> I just popped in to my Halloween Time Superthread and couldn't sign off without visiting this thread as well.  I am still completely baffled by some of the features on this new platform/site/forum.  I have no clue why I can open my Watched Threads and see certain threads listed, and then I will open Watched Threads again and not see the threads I just saw 2 minutes prior.   I like the old "Subscribed Threads" layout of the previous platform so much better in terms of seeing which threads had been active recently.
> 
> In the first few months of every year I usually let this thread and my Halloween Time at DLR Superthread simmer down a bit -- or, rather, I let my activity in them simmer down a bit, while everyone else is still welcomed and encouraged to continue to post and share info, questions and answers here.    Around March or April I start revving up the ol' engines to begin getting into Superthread mode again (when the weather starts hitting 90 degrees I can only think ahead to the sweet relief of autumn and the crisp chill of winter).
> 
> Signs of Halloween and fall will be appearing on store shelves in about 4 months, and from that point forward the rest of the year will zoom by!
> 
> As you know (because I mentioned it here a while back), when DISboards was moved over to the new platform/layout early this year, a lot of formatting and details that I had carefully crafted, typed, assembled, organized, etc. (for the posts on page 1 of this thread and of my  Halloween Time Superthread) were knocked out of whack.  As I said in my Halloween Time thread, to be honest, after glancing at the wreckage once or twice I was discouraged, disheartened and daunted by the notion of having to go through and fix anything, or everything.  I stopped looking at what was wrong and pretended the mess didn't exist.  I couldn't even change or fix anything yet because I knew the webmasters were going to try to fix some of what went awry in the transition, and for me to correct anything might mean that my repair work would be reversed once the webmasters waved their magic wands.
> 
> I think the webmasters have done all they can do at this point to reverse some of the wonky occurrences in people's random threads, but there is still a lot that needs to be cleaned up in this Superthread and in the Halloween Time Superthread  -- links that no longer link where they are supposed to link, punctuation that simply vanished and has to be replaced, font sizes that suddenly got very small, and who knows what else.  I'm still not even sure if I can go about typing and pre-preparing posts in the same way that I used to (in MS Word), or if the BB codes will go haywire and mess up the text.   So I feel like I am slowly, nervously, hesitantly creeping into a house after a tornado or earthquake has hit it, with my hands covering my eyes, afraid to assess the damage.
> 
> I may have to tackle each post on page 1 individually, one at a time, as I try to fix everything -- which will not happen overnight -- and I have to keep in mind that, when news of this year's holiday season finally comes out I may have to change even more things if the details turn out to be vastly different.  But, bear with me.  This thread is still open for business to discuss all things Holidays at Disneyland (including Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, Three Kings Day, etc.), and hopefully there is still enough salvageable information in the assorted posts on page 1 that will give you an idea of what happened last year and during previous years' holiday seasons, so you know what to expect this year (although the mystery surrounding the 60th anniversary's impact on seasonal events looms large).  Thank you to figment_jii and everyone else who has continued to keep the thread going in some way!
> 
> On a non-holiday note, I sat in as a guest on (co-mod) Mary Jo's latest "Day Six" segment for the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast.  This installment in Mary Jo's ongoing Day Six series is about Catalina Island, so we chatted about all things Catalina as it's a great place to go for a day trip (or a weekend) when in Southern California.  You can find the "Day Six Adventure: Catalina" segment here:  http://www.disunplugged.com/2015/03/23/dis-unplugged-podcast-032215-disneyland-show/


Sherry, I just wanted to say a gigantic THANK YOU for all that you do on these Superthreads!  We did Disneyland at Halloween Time this past year, and your thread was invaluable.  I followed the Christmas thread and now hope to be going this coming November during Christmas time, so I am anxiously following already.  I am so sorry it is so difficult.  Wish I could help but my computer skills are marginal. So I will cheer you on!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Sherry, I just wanted to say a gigantic THANK YOU for all that you do on these Superthreads!  We did Disneyland at Halloween Time this past year, and your thread was invaluable.  I followed the Christmas thread and now hope to be going this coming November during Christmas time, so I am anxiously following already.  I am so sorry it is so difficult.  Wish I could help but my computer skills are marginal. So I will cheer you on!



Hi there, sgrap!

Thank you for the kind words!

I vividly remember that you went to DLR for Halloween Time last year, and I also remember that you were on the fence about whether or not to squeeze in a shorter holiday trip (which I am guessing never happened)?  And, you had a lot of fun photos to contribute to the Theme Week Countdown!

I'm glad to see that you're planning a holiday trip this year.  Although it will be a holiday season without Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, and possibly without any semblance of the Christmas Fantasy Parade (though we still can't be sure if ACFP will run in the daytime, for the Holiday Tour folks), I think there will be a lot of good stuff happening with all of the 60th anniversary festivities.  The likely return of the Christmas star to the top of the Matterhorn should be nice (not that I ever saw the original version of it in person, so it will be new to me too), and I think there will be other surprises and pop-up events in store for us.

I am wondering if any realllly big news will be announced at the D23 Expo this year (in August), such as plans for Star Wars Land.  If so, will Star Wars Land take the place of what is now Toontown (which means that this year could be the last year for Toontown's special brand of holiday décor), and/or will it creep into the area that is now the Big Thunder Ranch (which means that this could be the last year of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree)??


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Hi there, sgrap!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> I vividly remember that you went to DLR for Halloween Time last year, and I also remember that you were on the fence about whether or not to squeeze in a shorter holiday trip (which I am guessing never happened)?  And, you had a lot of fun photos to contribute to the Theme Week Countdown!
> 
> I'm glad to see that you're planning a holiday trip this year.  Although it will be a holiday season without Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, and possibly without any semblance of the Christmas Fantasy Parade (though we still can't be sure if ACFP will run in the daytime, for the Holiday Tour folks), I think there will be a lot of good stuff happening with all of the 60th anniversary festivities.  The likely return of the Christmas star to the top of the Matterhorn should be nice (not that I ever saw the original version of it in person, so it will be new to me too), and I think there will be other surprises and pop-up events in store for us.
> 
> I am wondering if any realllly big news will be announced at the D23 Expo this year (in August), such as plans for Star Wars Land.  If so, will Star Wars Land take the place of what is now Toontown (which means that this year could be the last year for Toontown's special brand of holiday décor), and/or will it creep into the area that is now the Big Thunder Ranch (which means that this could be the last year of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree)??


No, never squeezed in a Christmas trip.  So hard when you have to fly down there, and pricey.  We had a great time during our October trip, however, so that held me over.  ;-)  I want to go during the 60th celebration (we went to the 50th, so we have to go during the 60th, right??), but I also would love to see the holiday decorations again.  Do you think most of the 60th things/decorations will still be happening and up during the Christmas season?


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> No, never squeezed in a Christmas trip.  So hard when you have to fly down there, and pricey.  We had a great time during our October trip, however, so that held me over.  ;-)  I want to go during the 60th celebration (we went to the 50th, so we have to go during the 60th, right??), but I also would love to see the holiday decorations again.  Do you think most of the 60th things/decorations will still be happening and up during the Christmas season?



The way things are looking, if I had to hazard a guess I would say that the majority of the 60th anniversary things will be happening all through this year and well into next year.  In fact, not only are the new fireworks and new parade going to be happening all year long, I am guessing that World of Color- Celebrate may take the place of what would have been Winter Dreams this year -- although I am not as certain about that.  We may still see Winter Dreams pop up at some point during the holidays.

I am guessing that we won't get the typical Winter Castle "icicle lighting" this year either, as the Castle will be done up in the diamond motif, and that will inevitably include some sort of nighttime effect.

DLR seems to be making a bigger deal out of this 60th anniversary than -- I think -- many people expected.  However, that said, Disneyland has to also know that the holiday season at DLR is a very big deal.  I don't know what will happen in terms of the random 60th anniversary decorations around the park in relation to holiday décor.  They are not going to completely tone down the holidays in both parks -- it has to still look like it's the holiday season -- but I'm not sure what the balance of holiday stuff and 60th stuff will be.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> The way things are looking, if I had to hazard a guess I would say that the majority of the 60th anniversary things will be happening all through this year and well into next year.  In fact, not only are the new fireworks and new parade going to be happening all year long, I am guessing that World of Color- Celebrate may take the place of what would have been Winter Dreams this year -- although I am not as certain about that.  We may still see Winter Dreams pop up at some point during the holidays.
> 
> I am guessing that we won't get the typical Winter Castle "icicle lighting" this year either, as the Castle will be done up in the diamond motif, and that will inevitably include some sort of nighttime effect.
> 
> DLR seems to be making a bigger deal out of this 60th anniversary than -- I think -- many people expected.  However, that said, Disneyland has to also know that the holiday season at DLR is a very big deal.  I don't know what will happen in terms of the random 60th anniversary decorations around the park in relation to holiday décor.  They are not going to completely tone down the holidays in both parks -- it has to still look like it's the holiday season -- but I'm not sure what the balance of holiday stuff and 60th stuff will be.


Thanks!  It all sounds wonderful to me!   I just called and switched our end of April/beginning of May reservation to mid-November.  Woo-hoo!!  

We are actually in the process of buying DVC resale point the Grand Californian, but it is taking forever for the paperwork stuff to go through.  I am hoping that we can book VGC for November, but I want  a back-up in case there isn't anything open by the time we finally have our membership info.  We are SO excited --never thought we'd buy into DVC, but finally decided to bite the bullet since we could get points at the GCH!


----------



## Sherry E

I just posted this over in the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread, and then realized it could (possibly) be relevant to this thread as well.

From what I was told by a CM working in the parks, there has been a wave of recent staff activity (new leads, additions. changes and things of that nature) in regards to special events happening at DLR (a "special event" would be something like Mickey's Halloween Party, for example, though there has been no word on anything MHP-specific), and there might be another wave of similar staff activity in the fall.  Signs seem to point to special events happening in the second half of the year.   

Since this is the year of the 60th anniversary, I would expect that there will be assorted surprises and limited-time special events popping up all year long -- and the second half of the year could include most of summer and beyond.  Even something like "Frozen Fun" is a special event, although I don't think that Frozen Fun alone would require the staff additions/changes that have been happening and may continue to happen in the fall.

So, make of that what you will -- it may mean absolutely nothing (as it pertains to the holiday season at DLR), or it may mean something.   

At this rate, we can't even be sure if the Christmas Fantasy Parade is gone for good in 2015, or if it will be worked into the daytime holiday fun (for the people who do the holiday tours).  All we know is that CFP will not be happening at night during the holiday season, and Believe... In Holiday Magic fireworks is off the table this year as well.   I would have to imagine that the Enchantment Lighting of the Winter Castle is off the table this year too, although I would certainly hope that a "Diamond" overlay on the Castle would bring with it a nifty nighttime lighting effect.  If a diamond overlay doesn't give us some cool, sparkly, shimmery nighttime effects on the Castle, then something has seriously gone awry!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Humm interesting. I have been wondering for a few weeks now. What is the fw and parade aren't gone for good because they plan the special holiday party? But it would only be seen during those days. During regular day hours would be all the 60th special stuff. It could be a test run to see if the Christmas party could work next year. 
Id be all for a holiday party and I am also praying to the Disney God's to hear my plee and have the Frozen fun come back. It looks like so much fun.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> Humm interesting. I have been wondering for a few weeks now. What is the fw and parade aren't gone for good because they plan the special holiday party? But it would only be seen during those days. During regular day hours would be all the 60th special stuff. It could be a test run to see if the Christmas party could work next year.
> Id be all for a holiday party and I am also praying to the Disney God's to hear my plee and have the Frozen fun come back. It looks like so much fun.



I would be shocked if Frozen Fun didn't come back.  I think it's too popular right now.  It probably won't be gone for very long after it closes in May -- maybe just long enough to let the 60th anniversary events take center stage for a while, and then it would probably be back in time for the holiday season (unless there is something else major happening in DCA during the holidays).  

I don't _think_ there will be a Christmas party this year -- at least not a multi-night party on the heels of a multi-night Halloween party.  It's possible, of course, but I tend to think that it will happen after the 60th stuff dwindles down.

The holiday fireworks are not happening this year, which makes sense because they didn't happen at all in 2005 (during the 50th anniversary) either.   

At a short Q&A session that took place after the 60th anniversary events were announced, Steve Davison or someone on the panel said that there would be no holiday shows, as they were choosing to focus on the new shows for the 60th.  However, I can't seem to find that particular snippet -- and I clearly remember playing the video and hearing it for myself, but I think I must have accessed it from Micechat or from Mouse Planet -- I can't remember.  I can't find that specific brief comment.

Interestingly, I did, however, just happen to see this blog on AllEars (which is not an official Disney news source) that I hadn't seen before:

http://land.allears.net/blogs/lauragilbreath/2015/01/disneyland_diamond_anniversary_1.html

I don't know how I missed it, but then again I don't usually check the AllEars blogs.  Here is a quote from the blog:



> _"The Diamond Celebration opens May 22, but has no closing date. It will be "a long celebration."
> 
> As the three new shows are nighttime offerings, Mickey's Soundsational Parade will continue to operate as the daytime parade. Fantasmic! will also continue performances on the Rivers of America.  In November and December the evening holiday shows, "Believe...in Holiday Magic" and "World of Color - Winter Dreams" will not be offered this year, but the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade will return as usual."_



But... when you play the video that is embedded in the blog and you get to the very, very, very end, someone in the audience asks the panel about the holidays and the answer was that, by the time we get to the holiday season, the Diamond Celebration will still be going on.  It will be 60th "all the time."  I didn't hear anyone say that A Christmas Fantasy Parade will return, so I'm not sure how the AllEars blogger knows that?

Hmmm... I find it curious that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is supposed to return as usual, according to the blogger, and that Paint the Night would not continue during the busy holiday season.  Then again, ACFP is a big part of the holiday season and has been for a very long time.  Maybe the blogger meant that ACFP is returning in the daytime only.

The plot thickens!  Lol.

If I can find that other snippet in which Steve Davison or one of the other gentleman on the panel/in the room says that there will be no holiday shows this year in order to focus on the 60th, I will post it.  I think it must have been a question that was asked right _after_ the video in the AllEars blog cut off.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Oh wow, I do hope that the parade for the 60th will still be running in Dec. Hummmm interesting post. Thank you.


----------



## Sherry E

A MiceChat blog from January 29th  - http://micechat.com/93387-disneyland-60th-anniversary/ - says:



> _"The celebratory shows and parades will run throughout the anniversary celebration – no Christmas parade or shows will be running in 2015, according to Davison at the press Q&A."_



So...we have AllEars claiming that A Christmas Fantasy Parade *is* running this year, even though I didn't hear anyone in the video Q&A say that, and MiceChat says that A Christmas Fantasy Parade *is not* running this year (which is more in line with what I heard on the longer and shorter video segments I have watched).

And I still cannot find the small audio/video snippet I heard/saw in January, in which Steve Davison (or another man) clearly said that there would be no holiday shows this year, to they could focus on the 60th.  Arrrrggggghhhhhh.  What happened to that portion of the Q&A?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so it comes down to "who do we believe more?" LOL fun fun
I wish they would release a real answer from Disney.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> so it comes down to "who do we believe more?" LOL fun fun
> I wish they would release a real answer from Disney.



  Very true.  It's possible that the AllEars writer meant to say that ACFP is returning in the daytime during the holiday season, but the way it is written it makes it seem as if she meant that it's returning in its usual nighttime spot too.  

And it's possible that MiceChat _mis_interpreted what Steve Davison said to mean that there would be no ACFP at all this year, even in the daytime.

I remember -- in the short video/audio snippet that I heard back in January -- Steve Davison (who is an official Disney person) or one of the other two men (but I think it was Steve) on the panel specifically said "no holiday shows" so the focus could remain on the 60th anniversary.  Why can't I find that short clip?  Arrrggggghhhhhh!  I think it was like a short add-on/addendum to the longer Q&A video that is included in AllEars' blog that I linked above.  

When I heard it, my first thought was that he meant no holiday shows in the daytime or at night, but then I began to question which parade would run in the daytime if ACFP disappeared this year.  I also wondered if maybe Steve (or whoever it was who answered) was only thinking in terms of nighttime holiday shows not running when he gave his answer, but that maybe he hadn't considered the daytime parade.

It's all so confusing!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yes it is, but thank you for trying to keep us all up to date with the rumors, facts, and fiction you hear all around.
I will say 
1. I hope the frozen fun thing is true to be back
2. I hope we get to see all the 60th stuff this Dec.
3. If they do some special things I hope it would be at Christmas time (nov-dec).
Lol hers more praying and plees sent to the Disney Gods. Lol


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> Yes it is, but thank you for trying to keep us all up to date with the rumors, facts, and fiction you hear all around.
> I will say
> 1. I hope the frozen fun thing is true to be back
> 2. I hope we get to see all the 60th stuff this Dec.
> 3. If they do some special things I hope it would be at Christmas time (nov-dec).
> Lol hers more praying and plees sent to the Disney Gods. Lol



No problem!  It's simultaneously confusing and fun to sort through the various rumors, facts and speculations.

My guess is that you'll get to see all of the 60th stuff -- the new parade, the new fireworks and the new World of Color.

As I mentioned before, I would be shocked if Frozen Fun didn't come back for the holidays in some capacity.  The whole Snow Fest area just seems to lend itself well to a holiday/winter theme.

Everything else is a mystery, indeed!


​

There is nothing new to report here as far as Holiday Season at DLR info (we should be so lucky -- WDW's Christmas party tickets have already gone on sale, and we won't know the official details of Disneyland Resort's Holiday Season for months!! ), but this thread was lingering on page 9 of the forum and I thought I should give it a bump in case there are any people out there beginning to prepare for their Disneyland trips in November-December-early January.  Feel free to join us, ask questions, share your plans or just say hello!  

Since we don't know much at this early stage, here are some bullet points of things we do know, things that are likely, and things that have been rumored:


*Confirmed by Disney - * 

There will be no Believe...in Holiday Magic fireworks this year, as the new _Disneyland Forever_ fireworks will be running all year long as part of Disneyland's Diamond Celebration/60th anniversary; and

The Avengers Half Marathon Weekend will be taking place from Thursday, November 12 - Sunday, November 15.


*Not Yet Confirmed, but Almost Guaranteed - * 

Most likely, the Holiday season at Disneyland Resort will "officially" begin somewhere in the range of Thursday, 11/12 or Friday, 11/13, with decorations and certain things soft opening on Friday, 11/6.  (We may not get the confirmation of the holiday season start and end dates until as late as September!!);

Most likely, World of Color - Winter Dreams will not be happening this year, as the new _World of Color - Celebrate_ will be running through the rest of 2015;

Also, more than likely the "Enchantment Lighting" (illuminated icicles) of the Winter Castle will not happen this year, as there will be a diamond theme (and probably lighting effects associated with it) on the Castle starting in May and for the rest of 2015; and

The Candlelight Ceremony & Processional will most likely take place on Saturday, December 5th and Sunday, December 6th, with 2 performances each night.  (We will probably get the confirmation of the dates in July.)


*Unknown (conflicting reports) - * 

It is unclear at this moment whether or not A Christmas Fantasy Parade will return for the holiday season as a daytime-only event.  It will not happen at night, as the new _Paint the Night_ parade will be taking place.


*Rumor (first mentioned on MiceAge/MiceChat) - * 

A Christmas star will return to the peak of the Matterhorn.  There has not been a Christmas star atop the Matterhorn since the '70s, and in 2014 a rumor surfaced that it would be returning for the 60th anniversary of Disneyland.  We shall see!

​


Stay tuned over the next couple of months or so, as I reveal details of this year's Theme Week Countdown -- the 5th year of the Countdown!!!!    Last year was a supersized Countdown (which we started in July), with more themes and more Theme Weeks than ever before.  This year I may go in the opposite direction and cut out some categories/themes, or group lots of themes together, possibly narrowing it down to the top 10 or top 15 most active/popular themes (based on last year's participation stats).  I haven't fully decided yet if that's what I'm going to do, but I will announce it when I have it all figured out. 

I may also eliminate the Code Word Challenge portion of the Countdown, which means that the people without Disneyland Resort Holiday photos to share could still enter to win a Disney gift card by simply posting a photo in the final "Holiday Cornucopia" Theme Week (for which any holiday photos can be shared).

​


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Thanks for the update sherry. I am eagerly awaiting any Christmas news. Our AP's expire november 15th, and we'd like to surprise my kids and my parents with a Christmas trip,  so I hope the Christmas celebrations start earlier rather than later this year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Cool and ohh no page 9 booo. they should so make this page and the Halloween on sticky's.


----------



## Sherry E

I completely forgot to mention in my earlier post this tidbit of *non*-Disney-related holiday info.

Those of you who followed along with this thread and its predecessors over the last few years know that I am a sucker for the Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas movie marathon every year (as well as their brief Christmas in July event).   It does a great job of getting me in the holiday spirit, and it provides a nice running holiday backdrop for me throughout the season -- sort of like ongoing Christmas music, but with visuals and stories!  Lol.    DIS'ers *tksbaskets (TK)* and *OHBelle (Tracy)* are also fans.  The Countdown lasts about 2 months, from late October/early November to New Year's Eve or early January, and it is usually all day/all night Christmas movies for most of that time, with the exception of a 4-hour block devoted to the show _Home & Family_ every day.  

There are typically 12 brand new movies that are premiered during the 2 month Countdown to Christmas, often with a bonus 13th new movie, and lots of repeats of older Hallmark holiday movies.

The Hallmark Channel is already advertising this year's Countdown to Christmas -- and it is going to have a total of *15 ALL NEW HOLIDAY MOVIES* (more than any other network)!!!  That's more new movies than ever before, and there may actually be a bonus 16th movie thrown in.  Although dates have not been announced, I can assume that the Countdown will begin on October 30th and end on January 1st.  There will be new movies shown every weekend up until 12/13 or 12/20, and then repeats through the rest of the year.

There is also going to be a shorter Christmas in July marathon, which will either begin on July 3rd or July 10th, and will end on July 12th or July 19th, respectively.

Though these guilty pleasure movies follow the same general formula and most of them are extremely lightweight and predictable, some are definitely better than others.  Some of my favorite Hallmark holiday movies from years past are (in no specific order):

_A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (with Alicia Witt)

_The Christmas Ornament_ (with Kellie Martin and Cameron Mathison)

_Let it Snow_ (with Candace Cameron Bure)

_Snow Bride_ (with Katrina Law and Jordan Belfi)

_The Nine Lives of Christmas_ (with Brandon Routh and Kimberly Sustad)

_The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ (with Brooke Burns, Warren Christie and Henry Winkler)

_Mrs. Miracle_ (with Doris Roberts and James Van Der Beek)

_Angels and Ornaments_ (with Jessalyn Gilsig and Sergio Di Zio)

_A Bride for Christmas_ (with Arielle Kebbel and Andrew Walker)

_Naughty or Nice_ (with Hilarie Burton, Meredith Baxter and Michael Gross)

_Window Wonderland_ (with Chyler Leigh, Paul Campbell and Cameron Mathison)

_The Christmas Shepherd_ (with Teri Polo)

_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (with Christine Taylor and Vivica A. Fox)

_Trading Christmas_ (with Faith Ford, Gil Bellows and Tom Cavanagh)

_Finding Christmas_ (with Tricia Helfer and J.T. Hodges)

_A Royal Christmas_ (with Lacey Chabert and Jane Seymour)

_Matchmaker Santa_ (with Lacey Chabert)

_Christmas Dance a.k.a. Come Dance with Me_ (with Andrew McCarthy)

_Annie Claus is Coming to Town_ (with Maria Thayer and Vivica A. Fox)

_A Christmas Wish_ (with Kristy Swanson)

_A Christmas Visitor_ (with William Devane, Meredith Baxter and Dean McDermott)



So, if you get the Hallmark Channel and want to watch some entertaining, often fluffy, sugary holiday fare in July or in the last couple of months of the year, or to get you in the spirit of the season while you're planning your Disneyland Resort holiday trips, I recommend tuning in.  Don't expect Emmy-caliber scripts or A-List stars, as you probably will not get them.  You kind of have to accept the movies for what they are -- flimsy plots and all -- and then just go along for the fun ride!

​


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> I completely forgot to mention in my earlier post this tidbit of *non*-Disney-related holiday info.
> 
> Those of you who followed along with this thread and its predecessors over the last few years know that I am a sucker for the Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas movie marathon every year (as well as their brief Christmas in July event).   It does a great job of getting me in the holiday spirit, and it provides a nice running holiday backdrop for me throughout the season -- sort of like ongoing Christmas music, but with visuals and stories!  Lol.    DIS'ers *tksbaskets (TK)* and *OHBelle (Tracy)* are also fans.  The Countdown lasts about 2 months, from late October/early November to New Year's Eve or early January, and it is usually all day/all night Christmas movies for most of that time, with the exception of a 4-hour block devoted to the show _Home & Family_ every day.
> 
> There are typically 12 brand new movies that are premiered during the 2 month Countdown to Christmas, often with a bonus 13th new movie, and lots of repeats of older Hallmark holiday movies.
> 
> The Hallmark Channel is already advertising this year's Countdown to Christmas -- and it is going to have a total of *15 ALL NEW HOLIDAY MOVIES* (more than any other network)!!!  That's more new movies than ever before, and there may actually be a bonus 16th movie thrown in.  Although dates have not been announced, I can assume that the Countdown will begin on October 30th and end on January 1st.  There will be new movies shown every weekend up until 12/13 or 12/20, and then repeats through the rest of the year.
> 
> There is also going to be a shorter Christmas in July marathon, which will either begin on July 3rd or July 10th, and will end on July 12th or July 19th, respectively.
> 
> Though these guilty pleasure movies follow the same general formula and most of them are extremely lightweight and predictable, some are definitely better than others.  Some of my favorite Hallmark holiday movies from years past are (in no specific order):
> 
> _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (with Alicia Witt)
> 
> _The Christmas Ornament_ (with Kellie Martin and Cameron Mathison)
> 
> _Let it Snow_ (with Candace Cameron Bure)
> 
> _Snow Bride_ (with Katrina Law and Jordan Belfi)
> 
> _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ (with Brandon Routh and Kimberly Sustad)
> 
> _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ (with Brooke Burns, Warren Christie and Henry Winkler)
> 
> _Mrs. Miracle_ (with Doris Roberts and James Van Der Beek)
> 
> _Angels and Ornaments_ (with Jessalyn Gilsig and Sergio Di Zio)
> 
> _A Bride for Christmas_ (with Arielle Kebbel and Andrew Walker)
> 
> _Naughty or Nice_ (with Hilarie Burton, Meredith Baxter and Michael Gross)
> 
> _Window Wonderland_ (with Chyler Leigh, Paul Campbell and Cameron Mathison)
> 
> _The Christmas Shepherd_ (with Teri Polo)
> 
> _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (with Christine Taylor and Vivica A. Fox)
> 
> _Trading Christmas_ (with Faith Ford, Gil Bellows and Tom Cavanagh)
> 
> _Finding Christmas_ (with Tricia Helfer and J.T. Hodges)
> 
> _A Royal Christmas_ (with Lacey Chabert and Jane Seymour)
> 
> _Matchmaker Santa_ (with Lacey Chabert)
> 
> _Christmas Dance a.k.a. Come Dance with Me_ (with Andrew McCarthy)
> 
> _Annie Claus is Coming to Town_ (with Maria Thayer and Vivica A. Fox)
> 
> _A Christmas Wish_ (with Kristy Swanson)
> 
> _A Christmas Visitor_ (with William Devane, Meredith Baxter and Dean McDermott)
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you get the Hallmark Channel and want to watch some entertaining, often fluffy, sugary holiday fare in July or in the last couple of months of the year, or to get you in the spirit of the season while you're planning your Disneyland Resort holiday trips, I recommend tuning in.  Don't expect Emmy-caliber scripts or A-List stars, as you probably will not get them.  You kind of have to accept the movies for what they are -- flimsy plots and all -- and then just go along for the fun ride!
> 
> ​



This is good news!  15, possibly 16 new Holiday movies!  I'm in!  I will also enjoy the July mini marathon too. Especially since is it miserably hot here in AZ in July!  Hallmark never lets me down when it comes to Christmas movies.  They are not all 5 star movies, but I take them for what they are and enjoy them. 

Sherry- you have listed all my favorites too.  I am still amazed how much I liked _Nine Lives of Christmas_ from last season.  There was one at the end of last season that I missed.  I can't remember the name right now, but it will be new to me this year.  _A Christmas Pageant_ maybe?

I doubt we will be making it to DLR this year.  We have an Alaskan cruise in June (that has been in the works for 2 years) and my son is getting married in October in Ohio.  Between those two and the added trips to Ohio for the bridal shower and wedding planning, the travel budget and vacation time just won't stretch. 
I will have to live vicariously through this thread and other peoples trips.  We are planning for December 2016 at this point.  I am sad I will miss all the 60th Anniversary celebrations.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> This is good news!  15, possibly 16 new Holiday movies!  I'm in!  I will also enjoy the July mini marathon too. Especially since is it miserably hot here in AZ in July!  Hallmark never lets me down when it comes to Christmas movies.  They are not all 5 star movies, but I take them for what they are and enjoy them.
> 
> Sherry- you have listed all my favorites too.  I am still amazed how much I liked _Nine Lives of Christmas_ from last season.  There was one at the end of last season that I missed.  I can't remember the name right now, but it will be new to me this year.  _A Christmas Pageant_ maybe?
> 
> I doubt we will be making it to DLR this year.  We have an Alaskan cruise in June (that has been in the works for 2 years) and my son is getting married in October in Ohio.  Between those two and the added trips to Ohio for the bridal shower and wedding planning, the travel budget and vacation time just won't stretch.
> I will have to live vicariously through this thread and other peoples trips.  We are planning for December 2016 at this point.  I am sad I will miss all the 60th Anniversary celebrations.



Hi, *Tracy* --

Oh no!   That's too bad that you won't make it back to DLR for the holidays this year  -- I know you were planning to try for another visit -- but it definitely sounds as if your travel plate is going to be full and the budget stretched!  You'll have a great time on the cruise, I'm sure, and how wonderful that your son is getting married!  

You never know -- maybe some of the new 60th anniversary shows will return or still be around at DLR for the holidays of 2016.  I guess it depends on how popular they turn out to be, and what the general feedback from guests will be.

Yes, definitely stay tuned to this thread as the mysterious details of this year's holiday season at DLR unfold!  We have no idea how the 60th will affect anything other than the holiday fireworks being shelved, but I know that we are all waiting on pins and needles to find out!



The last 2 brand new Hallmark movies of 2014 were _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ and _The Christmas Parade_.  Maybe you missed _The Christmas Parade_?    It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't that great.  You didn't miss anything really wonderful.   It is certainly something that you can catch during Christmas in July, or later this year.  It's worth seeing one time, but not necessarily a 'watch over and over every time there is a marathon' sort of movie.

I think there will be 16 new movies if there is a new Hall of Fame movie thrown in.  Last year, the Countdown to Christmas commercials promoted 12 new movies, but we actually got 13 because of the Hall of Fame movie -- _One Christmas Eve_ with Anne Heche -- that was thrown in.  This year, the commercials are advertising "15 all new movies," so that may or may not include a new Hall of Fame production.

I think that, in general, the 2013 crop of new Hallmark movies was stronger than the 2014 crop of movies -- but there were still a few gems in the 2014 bunch.  I think that some years will be like that -- sometimes there will be a lot of good movies, and other years there may be just a couple of gems and a bunch of so-so/not very memorable movies.

What will be interesting is that, with at least 15 new movies airing over the 2 months at the end of the year, some of the "older" movies (meaning anything prior to 2012) will probably be relegated to a lighter rotation and not repeated as often.  I'll be curious to see which older movies Hallmark chooses to repeat more often than others, and which ones get prime viewing blocks in the schedule and aren't shown in the middle of the night.  Also, will they move some of the older movies over to the Movies & Mysteries Channel this year, and drop them from the regular Hallmark Channel?

For Christmas in July they limit what they run as well.  They don't necessarily show every single holiday movie they have over those 10 days.  It will be interesting to see which movies are chosen for the mini-marathon.  Although... if it turns out that _Mr. Miracle_ (with Rob Morrow) and _One Christmas Eve_ are shown in heavy rotation, I might have to change the channel.  I cannot tolerate those two movies and will cringe in horror if they are repeated a lot this year.

I loved, loved, loved _Nine Lives of Christmas_!  I now have the DVD for it.   Not only was it funny and sweet, but it wasn't the typical sort of "pet movie" I was expecting.  The cat was an important part of the movie, but it wasn't really all about the cat -- and when it was about the cat, those scenes were cute and not annoying.

(By the way, did you see _All of My Heart_ [with Lacey Chabert and Brennan Elliott] during the Countdown to Valentine's Day?  It was the last new movie to air in February, on Valentine's Day weekend.  It is a gem.  They saved the best new 2015/Valentine movie for last.  It was better than all of the other new movies in January and February.   It, too, was funny, sweet, cute -- and I loved all of the supporting characters [which is not always the case in these movies]!  Plus, Lacey and Brennan had good chemistry.  I loved the charming house, and the baked goods -- and the baby goats !!!!!!!  I bought into the whole thing.  Loved it, from start to finish!)


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Tracy* --
> 
> Oh no!   That's too bad that you won't make it back to DLR for the holidays this year  -- I know you were planning to try for another visit -- but it definitely sounds as if your travel plate is going to be full and the budget stretched!  You'll have a great time on the cruise, I'm sure, and how wonderful that your son is getting married!
> 
> You never know -- maybe some of the new 60th anniversary shows will return or still be around at DLR for the holidays of 2016.  I guess it depends on how popular they turn out to be, and what the general feedback from guests will be.
> 
> Yes, definitely stay tuned to this thread as the mysterious details of this year's holiday season at DLR unfold!  We have no idea how the 60th will affect anything other than the holiday fireworks being shelved, but I know that we are all waiting on pins and needles to find out!
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 brand new Hallmark movies of 2014 were _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ and _The Christmas Parade_.  Maybe you missed _The Christmas Parade_?    It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't that great.  You didn't miss anything really wonderful.   It is certainly something that you can catch during Christmas in July, or later this year.  It's worth seeing one time, but not necessarily a 'watch over and over every time there is a marathon' sort of movie.
> 
> I think there will be 16 new movies if there is a new Hall of Fame movie thrown in.  Last year, the Countdown to Christmas commercials promoted 12 new movies, but we actually got 13 because of the Hall of Fame movie -- _One Christmas Eve_ with Anne Heche -- that was thrown in.  This year, the commercials are advertising "15 all new movies," so that may or may not include a new Hall of Fame production.
> 
> I think that, in general, the 2013 crop of new Hallmark movies was stronger than the 2014 crop of movies -- but there were still a few gems in the 2014 bunch.  I think that some years will be like that -- sometimes there will be a lot of good movies, and other years there may be just a couple of gems and a bunch of so-so/not very memorable movies.
> 
> What will be interesting is that, with at least 15 new movies airing over the 2 months at the end of the year, some of the "older" movies (meaning anything prior to 2012) will probably be relegated to a lighter rotation and not repeated as often.  I'll be curious to see which older movies Hallmark chooses to repeat more often than others, and which ones get prime viewing blocks in the schedule and aren't shown in the middle of the night.  Also, will they move some of the older movies over to the Movies & Mysteries Channel this year, and drop them from the regular Hallmark Channel?
> 
> For Christmas in July they limit what they run as well.  They don't necessarily show every single holiday movie they have over those 10 days.  It will be interesting to see which movies are chosen for the mini-marathon.  Although... if it turns out that _Mr. Miracle_ (with Rob Morrow) and _One Christmas Eve_ are shown in heavy rotation, I might have to change the channel.  I cannot tolerate those two movies and will cringe in horror if they are repeated a lot this year.
> 
> I loved, loved, loved _Nine Lives of Christmas_!  I now have the DVD for it.   Not only was it funny and sweet, but it wasn't the typical sort of "pet movie" I was expecting.  The cat was an important part of the movie, but it wasn't really all about the cat -- and when it was about the cat, those scenes were cute and not annoying.
> 
> (By the way, did you see _All of My Heart_ [with Lacey Chabert and Brennan Elliott] during the Countdown to Valentine's Day?  It was the last new movie to air in February, on Valentine's Day weekend.  It is a gem.  They saved the best new 2015/Valentine movie for last.  It was better than all of the other new movies in January and February.   It, too, was funny, sweet, cute -- and I loved all of the supporting characters [which is not always the case in these movies]!  Plus, Lacey and Brennan had good chemistry.  I loved the charming house, and the baked goods -- and the baby goats !!!!!!!  I bought into the whole thing.  Loved it, from start to finish!)



_*Sherry*_

There is certainly a lot of interesting stuff coming up for the 60th Celebration.  I am curious to see how it will impact the Holiday Celebrations this year, even though I won't be there.   Although, my son getting married to a lovely young lady is a good reason for not being able to go.  They are college sweethearts and have been dating 5 years, so about time!   Not to mention, as the Mom to three sons, I am excited to have a daughter (in law)! 

I am looking forward to the Theme Week Countdown this year, as I actually have some photos that I will be able to share.  I am not sure I will hit every category, but I will have some. 

Now that you have mentioned the names of the last two Christmas movies from last years, Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas, I did see _The Christmas Parade_ which was good, but not one I would have to watch multiple times.  I did not see _The Best Christmas Party Ever_.  Was that one any good?  If Hallmark does include a Hall of Fame movie, I hope it is better than last years movie _One Christmas Eve_.  I am with you that if _One Christmas Eve_ or _Mr. Miracle_ is in heavy rotation I will have to change the channel.  Rob Morrow's voice was so annoying in _Mr. Miracle_ I don't think I could even handle having it on in the background.  I don't get the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries Channel, so I may be missing some of my favorites if they rerun on there or if some new movies come out on only that channel.  I concur with you that 2013 was a stronger year for new movies than 2014.

I did not see _All of My Heart_.  I somehow blanked on the Countdown to Valentines Day and missed those movies.  I will have to keep an eye out for it if they decide to repeat it sometime.  It sounds like one of the movies I would really like.  If you happen to see it airing again please let me know.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> _*Sherry*_
> 
> There is certainly a lot of interesting stuff coming up for the 60th Celebration.  I am curious to see how it will impact the Holiday Celebrations this year, even though I won't be there.   Although, my son getting married to a lovely young lady is a good reason for not being able to go.  They are college sweethearts and have been dating 5 years, so about time!   Not to mention, as the Mom to three sons, I am excited to have a daughter (in law)!
> 
> I am looking forward to the Theme Week Countdown this year, as I actually have some photos that I will be able to share.  I am not sure I will hit every category, but I will have some.
> 
> Now that you have mentioned the names of the last two Christmas movies from last years, Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas, I did see _The Christmas Parade_ which was good, but not one I would have to watch multiple times.  I did not see _The Best Christmas Party Ever_.  Was that one any good?  If Hallmark does include a Hall of Fame movie, I hope it is better than last years movie _One Christmas Eve_.  I am with you that if _One Christmas Eve_ or _Mr. Miracle_ is in heavy rotation I will have to change the channel.  Rob Morrow's voice was so annoying in _Mr. Miracle_ I don't think I could even handle having it on in the background.  I don't get the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries Channel, so I may be missing some of my favorites if they rerun on there or if some new movies come out on only that channel.  I concur with you that 2013 was a stronger year for new movies than 2014.
> 
> I did not see _All of My Heart_.  I somehow blanked on the Countdown to Valentines Day and missed those movies.  I will have to keep an eye out for it if they decide to repeat it sometime.  It sounds like one of the movies I would really like.  If you happen to see it airing again please let me know.



*Tracy --*

I may shorten up this year's Theme Week Countdown so that it's narrowed down to maybe the top 10 or 15 most popular themes, based on last year's activity (instead of 22 themes).   I haven't made up my mind for sure yet, but you will certainly have photos for some of the themes, no matter how many themes I throw in the mix!

Congratulations to your son and his bride-to-be! 

Yes, this year's holiday season at DLR (and Halloween Time season too, for that matter) are probably going to be interesting in one way or another.  Either we will be missing several elements to the season(s) that we would normally have, or we may gain several elements to the season that are brand new, in connection with the 60th anniversary.  Now that the Disney Parks Blog has confirmed the long-rumored return of the Hatbox Ghost to the Haunted Mansion (he hasn't been seen since 1969 or so), people are wondering if he will still be there if the mansion gets its annual Haunted Mansion Holiday makeover in September, or if Haunted Mansion Holiday will possibly be shelved for this year only.

Personally, I don't think that Haunted Mansion Holiday will be shelved -- it is way, way too popular and too integral to both the Halloween Time and Holiday seasons at DLR (especially to Halloween Time, which is lacking in comparison to the holidays anyway).  However, now that "Hattie" is returning to his mansion home, will he be obscured and hidden by all of the _Nightmare Before Christmas_ décor, or will he be somehow integrated into the 'story' of Haunted Mansion Holiday?

Also, this will likely be the year for the return of the Christmas star to the top of the Matterhorn, and that star has not been seen since the early '70s, I think.  I wonder when Disney will announce it if it happens -- probably not until October!

Good news -- according to the _All of My Heart_ page on the Hallmark Channel website -- http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/all-of-my-heart -- it will be airing several more times in the near future (including in about 2 weeks).  Hover over the "View All Showtimes" tab in the upper right corner and you will see the dates and times it is going to air.  That way you can set your DVR.  In fact, I have to re-record it, as I accidentally deleted it and it is one I would like to keep just in case it never gets released on DVD.  I also stupidly deleted _Angels and Ornaments_, which I had recorded commercial-free (almost) on Christmas day.  I'm not sure when or how I deleted it, but the commercial-free version took up less space on the DVR.  Now -- unless it comes out on DVD -- it looks like I will have to re-record it with commercials when it inevitably runs during Christmas in July.  

_The Best Christmas Party Ever_ was better than _The Christmas Parade_, and it's one that may grow on me more in the future, but right now it doesn't have a "must watch it every time it airs" factor for me.  It's worth seeing once, though -- it's not bad.    It stars Torrey DeVitto (daughter of one of Billy Joel's musicians), and she plays a party/event planner.  Her boss' nephew joins the company to help her plan a big bash, and of course they clash at first.  And then, of course, they fall for each other.  Standard Hallmark fare!

I thought that _Mr. Miracle_ really should have been _Christmas at Cartwright's_ (with Alicia Witt).  It seemed like the plot of CAC could have worked nicely as a _Mr. Miracle_ story, and the angel in CAC was more likeable and less annoying!!  It also would have been more similar to the _Mrs. Miracle_ plots.  I think they were trying to be too serious or meaningful in _Mr. Miracle_, and I just did not like any of the characters in that whole movie!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> I may shorten up this year's Theme Week Countdown so that it's narrowed down to maybe the top 10 or 15 most popular themes, based on last year's activity (instead of 22 themes).   I haven't made up my mind for sure yet, but you will certainly have photos for some of the themes, no matter how many themes I throw in the mix!
> 
> Congratulations to your son and his bride-to-be!
> 
> Yes, this year's holiday season at DLR (and Halloween Time season too, for that matter) are probably going to be interesting in one way or another.  Either we will be missing several elements to the season(s) that we would normally have, or we may gain several elements to the season that are brand new, in connection with the 60th anniversary.  Now that the Disney Parks Blog has confirmed the long-rumored return of the Hatbox Ghost to the Haunted Mansion (he hasn't been seen since 1969 or so), people are wondering if he will still be there if the mansion gets its annual Haunted Mansion Holiday makeover in September, or if Haunted Mansion Holiday will possibly be shelved for this year only.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that Haunted Mansion Holiday will be shelved -- it is way, way too popular and too integral to both the Halloween Time and Holiday seasons at DLR (especially to Halloween Time, which is lacking in comparison to the holidays anyway).  However, now that "Hattie" is returning to his mansion home, will he be obscured and hidden by all of the _Nightmare Before Christmas_ décor, or will he be somehow integrated into the 'story' of Haunted Mansion Holiday?
> 
> Also, this will likely be the year for the return of the Christmas star to the top of the Matterhorn, and that star has not been seen since the early '70s, I think.  I wonder when Disney will announce it if it happens -- probably not until October!
> 
> Good news -- according to the _All of My Heart_ page on the Hallmark Channel website -- http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/all-of-my-heart -- it will be airing several more times in the near future (including in about 2 weeks).  Hover over the "View All Showtimes" tab in the upper right corner and you will see the dates and times it is going to air.  That way you can set your DVR.  In fact, I have to re-record it, as I accidentally deleted it and it is one I would like to keep just in case it never gets released on DVD.  I also stupidly deleted _Angels and Ornaments_, which I had recorded commercial-free (almost) on Christmas day.  I'm not sure when or how I deleted it, but the commercial-free version took up less space on the DVR.  Now -- unless it comes out on DVD -- it looks like I will have to re-record it with commercials when it inevitably runs during Christmas in July.
> 
> _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ was better than _The Christmas Parade_, and it's one that may grow on me more in the future, but right now it doesn't have a "must watch it every time it airs" factor for me.  It's worth seeing once, though -- it's not bad.    It stars Torrey DeVitto (daughter of one of Billy Joel's musicians), and she plays a party/event planner.  Her boss' nephew joins the company to help her plan a big bash, and of course they clash at first.  And then, of course, they fall for each other.  Standard Hallmark fare!
> 
> I thought that _Mr. Miracle_ really should have been _Christmas at Cartwright's_ (with Alicia Witt).  It seemed like the plot of CAC could have worked nicely as a _Mr. Miracle_ story, and the angel in CAC was more likeable and less annoying!!  It also would have been more similar to the _Mrs. Miracle_ plots.  I think they were trying to be too serious or meaningful in _Mr. Miracle_, and I just did not like any of the characters in that whole movie!



_*Hi Sherry!*_

No matter how many themes you decide to do, I am just happy I can contribute a few this year.  I was so happy being able to see all the pictures last year and it really added to my excitement. 

Thanks for the wedding well wishes for my son and his bride to be!

If my DH has anything to say about the Haunted Mansion, he would want them to skip the _Nightmare Before Christmas_ overlay.  He did not like it at all.  I know he is in the minority and that lots of people love it.  For me, I could take it or leave it. 

I would love to see the Star on the top of the Matterhorn!  We heard the story of it when we took the Holiday Tour.  I hope they put it up, even if I won't get to see it.

I have mostly planned WDW trips and I love how they release so much information early.  DLR sure takes their sweet time let us know what they have up their sleeve!

I know they are sprucing up the castle for the 60th now, but when do the actual 60th Anniversary celebrations begin?

I will have to make a point to record _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ if it airs in July.  I am sure it will repeat sometime during the Countdown if they don't air it in July.  I need to see it at least once!

 for sending me the link to the showings of _All of My Heart_.  I have it set to record on April 25th.  I am so glad I have found another Hallmark Countdown to Christmas junkie!


----------



## Sherry E

I figured I should add this here too (even though it has already been mentioned in at least 3 other threads today), for those who are subscribed to this Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread and don't necessarily have time to check other threads, blogs, forums, websites, etc.

Today the Disney Parks Blog announced another element to Disneyland's 60th Anniversary/Diamond Celebration -- free gifts!  They are having another sweepstakes sort of event (similar to Year of a Million Dreams, Limited Time Magic and last year's Get Happier giveaways), in which people will be randomly winning things daily and weekly.  I could be wrong, but it sounds as though everyone who wins will have to actually be at Disneyland Resort (though not necessarily in the parks) when they are given a prize, though.

Unless an online angle to this sweepstakes is eventually announced, right now it appears that all winners will be people on the DLR premises -- so that could be in Downtown Disney, or in the Esplanade, or at one of the hotels, etc.

I think I would like the Cars Land tailgate party, but I'll be curious to learn about the daily prizes that are given away. 

Here is the Parks Blog about the sweepstakes:  *"Disneyland Diamond Days Sweepstakes to Give Away Dazzling Prizes During Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on April 14th, 2015 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*

So far there is no end date for this promo.  Erin of the Parks Blog said in her replies that the Diamond Days sweepstakes "...will run throughout the Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration," so it will likely go on for the rest of the year in some capacity -- and that includes the entire holiday season!   

The Diamond Days sweepstakes begins on May 22nd, to be exact, when the 60th Anniversary celebration begins 

​
From Disneyland News (it's a press release site for media, and the releases often have a lot of the same verbiage and info that the Parks Blogs have, but occasionally -- if you read closely -- you will find extra little details and nuggets o' info in the press releases that the Parks Blog does not disclose until later.  For example, it was through Disneyland News that I first learned about the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby last year -- not from the Parks Blog):


 *"Disneyland Diamond Days Sweepstakes Will Give Away Diamonds, Stays in the Disneyland Dream Suite and Daily Prizes During Dazzling Diamond Celebration" -- Disneyland News; posted on April 14th, 2015*


 *"Unique Dining, Shopping and Interactive Street Entertainment Add to the Fun of Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration"-- Disneyland News; posted on April 14th, 2015*


 *"Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration Adds Disneyland Diamond Days Sweepstakes and Dazzling, New Nighttime Spectaculars Beginning May 22"-- Disneyland News; posted on April 14th, 2015*

​


----------



## dalstitch45

Hi Sherry, getting in on this thread a little late, but early.  Thank you so much for all the time and effort you put into these threads.  The information is invaluable.  You are the best.   I am planning to be there for the Christmas season once again this year.  I will also be there this summer.  Looking forward to entering the sweepstakes, and being a part of the festivities for the 60th.  I can't wait to see all the stuff they are doing.  I was there during the CP last year, and didn't get to see all the Frozen activities, so I am looking forward to seeing it this year.  Hopefully, it will be running.  I get so excited with all this stuff.  I'm hoping some of the merchandise for the special event in May will still be available.  Looking forward to all the updates.  The plane tickets are purchased, and ready to go.


----------



## sgrap

We closed on our new DVC contract and were able to book a 1-bedroom at VGC for the week we wanted with 2 days to spare before they got snatched up at the 7-month mark!  So we should be there Nov 16-22!!!  Woo-hoo, it's been 10 years since our last Christmas time trip!


----------



## Sherry E

dalstitch45 said:


> Hi Sherry, getting in on this thread a little late, but early.  Thank you so much for all the time and effort you put into these threads.  The information is invaluable.  You are the best.   I am planning to be there for the Christmas season once again this year.  I will also be there this summer.  Looking forward to entering the sweepstakes, and being a part of the festivities for the 60th.  I can't wait to see all the stuff they are doing.  I was there during the CP last year, and didn't get to see all the Frozen activities, so I am looking forward to seeing it this year.  Hopefully, it will be running.  I get so excited with all this stuff.  I'm hoping some of the merchandise for the special event in May will still be available.  Looking forward to all the updates.  The plane tickets are purchased, and ready to go.



Hello, *dalstitch45*!

Thank you for the very kind words.  I really appreciate it.  :

I cannot imagine the Frozen Fun missing from the holidays.  Right now we know that Freeze the Night was the first to disappear, as the "Diamond Mad T Party" will be moving back into that location next month.  Olaf's Snow Fest will close, but I have to think that it would return for the holidays because... why not?  I think that Anna and Elsa are staying at the Animation Building to greet guests, and Olaf will have to move in there or somewhere else, I suppose.  I don't know the fate of the sing-along, but I suspect it will be there for a while.  

Speaking of the CP (which I know you love, as do I) -- this year, of all years, seems like it would be a great time to extend the CP schedule again.  The problem is, Disney doesn't seem to know how to compromise and reach a nice middle ground.  They went too far with the 20 nights of the CP in December 2012, creating havoc on Main Street.  They didn't need to run the CP for that many nights (though I am glad they did, as it enabled me to finally see the CP for the first time).  The backlash from the havoc on Main Street scared Disney off from wanting to extend the CP ever again.  

Hopefully Disney has not abandoned the idea of making it available for more than 2 nights in the future.  They could have done more nights than 2 (the usual)... but fewer nights than 20.  A happy medium.  I am crossing my fingers that they will choose this year to add a couple of extra nights to the CP schedule.  It doesn't interfere with the parade or the fireworks.

When the dates for the CP are made public -- which will probably be in July -- that's when we will know if there will once again be 2 nights or more than that.




sgrap said:


> We closed on our new DVC contract and were able to book a 1-bedroom at VGC for the week we wanted with 2 days to spare before they got snatched up at the 7-month mark!  So we should be there Nov 16-22!!!  Woo-hoo, it's been 10 years since our last Christmas time trip!



*sgrap --*

Yay!   I'm so glad you got your reservation made before there is a mad rush on bookings.

I remember seeing your 2005 photo of/near IASW Holiday (during last year's Theme Week Countdown) and the façade of IASWH had a big "50" on it (I didn't go that year, so I didn't see it in person).

In addition to the assorted 60th anniversary events and the beginning of the holiday season, with any luck you will get to see a new gingerbread house being constructed in the lobby of the GCH this year.  I am hoping Disney decides to do another house this holiday season, but it may not be fully put together until Thanksgiving.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, you know I sure hope the CP is expanded this year! I will also have to thanks to you and others keep an eye out on Christmas movies.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> *sgrap --*
> 
> Yay!   I'm so glad you got your reservation made before there is a mad rush on bookings.
> 
> I remember seeing your 2005 photo of/near IASW Holiday (during last year's Theme Week Countdown) and the façade of IASWH had a big "50" on it (I didn't go that year, so I didn't see it in person).
> 
> In addition to the assorted 60th anniversary events and the beginning of the holiday season, with any luck you will get to see a new gingerbread house being constructed in the lobby of the GCH this year.  I am hoping Disney decides to do another house this holiday season, but it may not be fully put together until Thanksgiving.


Thanks,  Sherry!  Yes, so funny our holiday trips have coincided with the big anniversaries.  Seeing the gingerbread house would be fun, but not a show stopper at least.  When we went in 2005, I think we were there slightly earlier, because I know it included our anniversary on the 12th.  The tree was already up at GCH that year by then.  Our youngest, adopted in 2007, has never been during Christmas Time, so it will be fun to have her experience all the decorations and holiday touches.  I think our college son will be able to fly down for the weekend again, like he did in our October trip.  That will make it extra special!


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, you know I sure hope the CP is expanded this year! I will also have to thanks to you and others keep an eye out on Christmas movies.



The Christmas movies are a lot of fun -- not award-winning masterpieces by any means, but just light, frothy, predictable, sweet holiday fare with some familiar faces who aren't A-List actors.   Sometimes the stories have a little bit of magic thrown in (like undercover Santas or elves or angels), and often there is romance thrown in (but it's innocent, mostly G-rated romance).   Some of the movies are more in the holiday comedy category and some are more along the lines of holiday dramas, but they are all pretty much cut from the same basic cloth.   I think that people either like them or they don't.  People either find them unbearable to sit through because they are expecting much more, or they kind of abandon their expectations, suspend disbelief and go along for the ride.

I don't hold out too much hope for the CP getting extended this year -- even by just an extra day or two -- but it would be a great time to do it, since the CP is one of Disneyland's oldest traditions and this is a year for celebrating Disneyland nostalgia, tradition and history.  Even if they had to temporarily move the CP to a location away from Town Square just to be able to extend it for a few extra nights, it would be worthwhile.  I love the Town Square location and I don't think it should ever permanently change, but they could make occasional exceptions every few years just to be able to allow more people to see the CP, as it's so beautiful and... Christmasy!  There used to be a rumor (years ago) that the CP might set up residence at the Hyperion in DCA (Hollywood Land), but that rumor fizzled out after the 2012 Madness on Main Street 20-night CP run! 



sgrap said:


> Thanks,  Sherry!  Yes, so funny our holiday trips have coincided with the big anniversaries.  Seeing the gingerbread house would be fun, but not a show stopper at least.  When we went in 2005, I think we were there slightly earlier, because I know it included our anniversary on the 12th.  The tree was already up at GCH that year by then.  Our youngest, adopted in 2007, has never been during Christmas Time, so it will be fun to have her experience all the decorations and holiday touches.  I think our college son will be able to fly down for the weekend again, like he did in our October trip.  That will make it extra special!



I think your daughter will absolutely love all of the holiday fun in the parks, and I hope that your son can fly in to join you!  Did he enjoy the Halloween Time festivities (he went with you to MHP, correct?)?

I think I have established that the GCH tree seems to go up earlier or later based on when Thanksgiving falls in November.  For example, if it's an early Thanksgiving year, the tree may go up only a couple of days before the holiday.   There have been years in which the tree did not appear until right around Thanksgiving or immediately after it.  And then there have been other years when the GCH tree appeared quite a bit earlier.  For the last 2 years, all of the hotels' trees have begun appearing about 9 days before Thanksgiving, and the other decorations popped up over the next several days, with the assorted gingerbread houses in the GCH restaurants appearing from Thanksgiving on. 

It looks as though Thanksgiving was on November 24th in 2005, and you say that the GCH tree went up during your stay (it was there on 11/12?).  I wonder if Disney took the time to put it up earlier that year because it was the 50th anniversary year, and they wanted to get the hotels looking festive for all of the extra guests. If that's the case, then we can probably count on the assorted hotel trees appearing at least 9 days before Thanksgiving this year -- so by Tuesday, 11/17, at least, if not sooner.  Hopefully, the Enhancement Team will go with the "earlier rather than later" approach and get DLR in the holiday spirit for all of the extra guests flocking to DLR to enjoy the 60th anniversary activities.

In any event, even if you miss the gingerbread house(s) at the GCH, I think you will see all of the other holiday decorations at all 3 DLR hotels before your trip ends on 11/22.  Let's hope Downtown Disney is in full holiday swing as well, with the Winter Village, ice rink and holiday music playing on a loop all day and night!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I think your daughter will absolutely love all of the holiday fun in the parks, and I hope that your son can fly in to join you!  Did he enjoy the Halloween Time festivities (he went with you to MHP, correct?)?
> 
> I think I have established that the GCH tree seems to go up earlier or later based on when Thanksgiving falls in November.  For example, if it's an early Thanksgiving year, the tree may go up only a couple of days before the holiday.   There have been years in which the tree did not appear until right around Thanksgiving or immediately after it.  And then there have been other years when the GCH tree appeared quite a bit earlier.  For the last 2 years, all of the hotels' trees have begun appearing about 9 days before Thanksgiving, and the other decorations popped up over the next several days, with the assorted gingerbread houses in the GCH restaurants appearing from Thanksgiving on.
> 
> It looks as though Thanksgiving was on November 24th in 2005, and you say that the GCH tree went up during your stay (it was there on 11/12?).  I wonder if Disney took the time to put it up earlier that year because it was the 50th anniversary year, and they wanted to get the hotels looking festive for all of the extra guests. If that's the case, then we can probably count on the assorted hotel trees appearing at least 9 days before Thanksgiving this year -- so by Tuesday, 11/17, at least, if not sooner.  Hopefully, the Enhancement Team will go with the "earlier rather than later" approach and get DLR in the holiday spirit for all of the extra guests flocking to DLR to enjoy the 60th anniversary activities.
> 
> In any event, even if you miss the gingerbread house(s) at the GCH, I think you will see all of the other holiday decorations at all 3 DLR hotels before your trip ends on 11/22.  Let's hope Downtown Disney is in full holiday swing as well, with the Winter Village, ice rink and holiday music playing on a loop all day and night!



Yes, we went to 1 MHP before our son joined us and 1 with him.  I think he enjoyed it--we all got a huge kick out of the villains. We loved the Conjure a Villain tent!  We didn't think the treat trails were all that exciting, but having older kids probably influenced that.  The Halloween fireworks were incredible at the MHP's.  Apparently he had a good enough time to want to go with us again--I was actually surprised because he is so into college life!  He is in ROTC and the cadets qualify for the military discount tickets, so he was able to get a military 3-day ticket last year and will be able to do that again. Such a great deal!

I think our 2005 DLR trip was like the 10-18th maybe?  I remember we had 8-day hopper passes, back in the glory days when you could get them.  So I can't swear to the tree being up on a certain day, but we have pictures in front of it, so it went up sometime during our trip.  I think we came home the Sunday before Thanksgiving on that trip just like we will be on this year's trip.  Whatever decorations we see, I will be thrilled.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> I figured I should add this here too (even though it has already been mentioned in at least 3 other threads today), for those who are subscribed to this Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread and don't necessarily have time to check other threads, blogs, forums, websites, etc.
> 
> Today the Disney Parks Blog announced another element to Disneyland's 60th Anniversary/Diamond Celebration -- free gifts!  They are having another sweepstakes sort of event (similar to Year of a Million Dreams, Limited Time Magic and last year's Get Happier giveaways), in which people will be randomly winning things daily and weekly.  I could be wrong, but it sounds as though everyone who wins will have to actually be at Disneyland Resort (though not necessarily in the parks) when they are given a prize, though.
> 
> Unless an online angle to this sweepstakes is eventually announced, right now it appears that all winners will be people on the DLR premises -- so that could be in Downtown Disney, or in the Esplanade, or at one of the hotels, etc.
> 
> I think I would like the Cars Land tailgate party, but I'll be curious to learn about the daily prizes that are given away.
> 
> Here is the Parks Blog about the sweepstakes:  *"Disneyland Diamond Days Sweepstakes to Give Away Dazzling Prizes During Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on April 14th, 2015 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*
> 
> So far there is no end date for this promo.  Erin of the Parks Blog said in her replies that the Diamond Days sweepstakes "...will run throughout the Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration," so it will likely go on for the rest of the year in some capacity -- and that includes the entire holiday season!
> 
> The Diamond Days sweepstakes begins on May 22nd, to be exact, when the 60th Anniversary celebration begins
> 
> ​
> From Disneyland News (it's a press release site for media, and the releases often have a lot of the same verbiage and info that the Parks Blogs have, but occasionally -- if you read closely -- you will find extra little details and nuggets o' info in the press releases that the Parks Blog does not disclose until later.  For example, it was through Disneyland News that I first learned about the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby last year -- not from the Parks Blog):
> 
> 
> *"Disneyland Diamond Days Sweepstakes Will Give Away Diamonds, Stays in the Disneyland Dream Suite and Daily Prizes During Dazzling Diamond Celebration" -- Disneyland News; posted on April 14th, 2015*
> 
> 
> *"Unique Dining, Shopping and Interactive Street Entertainment Add to the Fun of Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration"-- Disneyland News; posted on April 14th, 2015*
> 
> 
> *"Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration Adds Disneyland Diamond Days Sweepstakes and Dazzling, New Nighttime Spectaculars Beginning May 22"-- Disneyland News; posted on April 14th, 2015*
> 
> ​



*I am glad you add these announcements here, even when they have been posted other places.  I don't get much of a chance to check other places. 
I just saw the you tube video of the added "diamonds" to the castle.  I think it will be really pretty.  I wonder if it will be one of those things prettier in person than in pictures though.  
The Sweepstakes sounds interesting.  I think any Disney fan would love to win any of the prizes.  Too bad it sounds like you have to be there to win.*



flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, you know I sure hope the CP is expanded this year! I will also have to thanks to you and others keep an eye out on Christmas movies.



I am another one that loves the Christmas movies.  Like Sherry has stated in the past, if you take these movies for what they are fluffy, sentimental fare, they can be entertaining and enjoyable.  They always get me in the Holiday spirit!


----------



## dedesmith32

Hey all, so its not a for sure thing yet but we are hoping for another holiday trip this year! We are hoping to bring my brother's family with us. If we come it will be November 28-December 5th. I have an annual pass that expires Dec 6th - so we are hoping to use the benefits from it before it expires.

So I have a question.  We are wanting to get 2 rooms at the Paradise Pier Hotel, preferably ones that connect. Anyways, I am the only one with an annual pass - is it possible to get the annual pass discount for both rooms? Anyone know?


----------



## lorijohnhill

Yes, you can get a discount for both rooms. I just reserved two rooms with mine at the Grand Californian.


----------



## dedesmith32

lorijohnhill said:


> Yes, you can get a discount for both rooms. I just reserved two rooms with mine at the Grand Californian.



Thank you - so glad to hear it! Did you just call and make the reservation for 2 rooms or did you do it online and make 2 reservations?


----------



## lorijohnhill

I made the reservations over the phone.


----------



## TLinden16

Hi everyone!  I hope you don't mind me invading your thread!

I'm a Disney World AP holder and DVC member, and I visit Disney World at two to three times a year, including annual December trips since 2002.  I have visited Disneyland three times (twice in October for the Halloween stuff).  I have been wanting to see Disneyland at Christmas time for as long as I can remember, and I'm finally taking that trip!  

Actually, I'm taking what I've dubbed my Grand Adventure with my DIS friend Goofy4Tink.  We are going to Disneyland and Disney World on the same trip!  We are flying to Disneyland on November 28th, and staying at the Grand Californian for three nights.  On December 1st, we will be staying at a hotel near LAX, and we fly to Orlando on the 2nd for a seven night stay at Disney World!  This is a trip I have been talking about doing for years, and I'm excited to be finally taking my coast to coast Disney adventure!

I see from reading the thread that some of the holiday events are confirmed or rumored not to be happening this year because of the 60th, but I'm sure there will still be plenty of festive activity to go around!  I am looking forward to just seeing the decorations, and also seeing the holiday overlays at HM (which I have seen on previous trips), and IASW (which I have not seen). 

So, my question to all of you is what are the not to be missed holiday activities at Disneyland?  Anything that is easy to miss that we should be on the lookout for?  

I look forward to following this thread and getting advice from all of you Disneyland experts!


----------



## Sherry E

TLinden16 said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope you don't mind me invading your thread!
> 
> I'm a Disney World AP holder and DVC member, and I visit Disney World at two to three times a year, including annual December trips since 2002.  I have visited Disneyland three times (twice in October for the Halloween stuff).  I have been wanting to see Disneyland at Christmas time for as long as I can remember, and I'm finally taking that trip!
> 
> Actually, I'm taking what I've dubbed my Grand Adventure with my DIS friend Goofy4Tink.  We are going to Disneyland and Disney World on the same trip!  We are flying to Disneyland on November 28th, and staying at the Grand Californian for three nights.  On December 1st, we will be staying at a hotel near LAX, and we fly to Orlando on the 2nd for a seven night stay at Disney World!  This is a trip I have been talking about doing for years, and I'm excited to be finally taking my coast to coast Disney adventure!
> 
> I see from reading the thread that some of the holiday events are confirmed or rumored not to be happening this year because of the 60th, but I'm sure there will still be plenty of festive activity to go around!  I am looking forward to just seeing the decorations, and also seeing the holiday overlays at HM (which I have seen on previous trips), and IASW (which I have not seen).
> 
> So, my question to all of you is what are the not to be missed holiday activities at Disneyland?  Anything that is easy to miss that we should be on the lookout for?
> 
> I look forward to following this thread and getting advice from all of you Disneyland experts!




Welcome, *TLinden16*! 

I'm so glad you joined us.  The layout of this new website platform (as opposed to the old platform) makes it so that all of the threads zoom down the pages faster than they used to.  It used to be that threads would kind of linger on page 1 or two for a very long time, but now a thread that was active in the last week can suddenly drop down to page 9 or 10 in a couple of days!  I was thinking that a lot of people would never take the time to find this thread because it will end up so buried in the pages.

Anyway, yes -- the 60th anniversary/Diamond Celebration is a big question mark in terms of exactly how it will impact the holiday season (and Halloween Time too, for that matter).  It doesn't help matters any that sites like AllEars say one thing and MiceChat says something else.  

We know that the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are definitely out this year, and the new fireworks show should run for the rest of the year and into next year.

I think we can probably assume that World of Color-Winter Dreams is out this year too.  It would stand to reason that A Christmas Fantasy Parade would be totally off the roster of holiday entertainment this year as well, but that's where AllEars and MiceChat disagreed.  AllEars said that ACFP would be back in the daytime, leaving Paint the Night as the after dark parade, and MiceChat said that ACFP is not happening this year at all.    The only reason why I think there could even be a chance of ACFP returning in the daytime is because it is part of the Holiday Time Tour.  Otherwise, I tend to think that Soundsational will just run in the daytime.    Disneyland doesn't really need the Christmas parade for its annual ABC taping in early November -- last year they did the taping for ABC but did not get footage of the Christmas parade at all.  So the taping can be done with other footage instead.

I think that we can safely bet on Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday returning.  I don't know about the fate of Jingle Cruise, but I would assume it will return in some capacity as well.

If you enjoy the holiday season in general I think you will love the way Disneyland Resort celebrates it.  They make a much bigger deal out of it than they make out of Halloween Time -- that is evident all around the parks, as the decorations are much more extensive than they are for Halloween Time.

I would suggest that you don't miss Viva Navidad in DCA.  It's a joyous, jubilant, lively event -- and I think it was kind of a surprise hit in 2013, so it was brought back again last year and is sure to be back this year.

Since you will be staying at the GCH, you will see this year's (real) gingerbread house in the lobby (I have to assume that they will put another one up this year), but also look for smaller gingerbread houses in both Storytellers Café and in White Water Snacks.  You will also get to see Santa at his post by the tree, and the carolers performing in the lobby.

The Disneyland Hotel has a giant fake gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower, and themed trees in the other towers.  The DLH also has one of the prettiest Santa Claus photo spots of all the Santa spots in the 3 hotels.  

Don't miss the charming Bell Ringers on Buena Vista Street.

Don't miss the miniature gingerbread Cozy Cone in the office of the Cozy Cone Motel in Cars Land, along with all of the wacky Cars Land Christmas trees.

These may not sound like 'don't miss' ideas, but I would make a point of going back to Toontown and to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland (the JJJ is one of Santa's spots) to see the unique decorations and enjoy the atmosphere -- mainly because those two places are the places that repeatedly come up in rumors of a new Star Wars Land.  If there is any truth to the SWL rumors, then either Toontown or Big Thunder Ranch or both will be torn down to make way for one big new land.  I kind of doubt that will happen, but just in case...

The Holiday Tour may or may not interest you -- it used to include seats to A Christmas Fantasy Parade, but this year... who knows?  It will also get you priority boarding privileges on HMH, IASWH and on Jingle Cruise.  Plus, you'll get a gingerbread cookie, some cocoa, a souvenir pin, a collectible mug/cup and a sample of some sort of holiday treat.

I don't know what will be happening with the Storybook Land Canal Boats this year, but there should be teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages.  Also, there are teeny tiny decorations on a couple of Critter Country residences as well (near the exit of the Pooh ride).

I know I will think of other things to look for -- I am rattling off whatever comes to mind right now, but as soon as I sign off I know I will think of something else.  In the meantime, hopefully some of our other DIS'ers will post here and give you some other special things not to miss.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *TLinden16*!
> 
> I'm so glad you joined us.  The layout of this new website platform (as opposed to the old platform) makes it so that all of the threads zoom down the pages faster than they used to.  It used to be that threads would kind of linger on page 1 or two for a very long time, but now a thread that was active in the last week can suddenly drop down to page 9 or 10 in a couple of days!  I was thinking that a lot of people would never take the time to find this thread because it will end up so buried in the pages.
> 
> Anyway, yes -- the 60th anniversary/Diamond Celebration is a big question mark in terms of exactly how it will impact the holiday season (and Halloween Time too, for that matter).  It doesn't help matters any that sites like AllEars say one thing and MiceChat says something else.
> 
> We know that the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are definitely out this year, and the new fireworks show should run for the rest of the year and into next year.
> 
> I think we can probably assume that World of Color-Winter Dreams is out this year too.  It would stand to reason that A Christmas Fantasy Parade would be totally off the roster of holiday entertainment this year as well, but that's where AllEars and MiceChat disagreed.  AllEars said that ACFP would be back in the daytime, leaving Paint the Night as the after dark parade, and MiceChat said that ACFP is not happening this year at all.    The only reason why I think there could even be a chance of ACFP returning in the daytime is because it is part of the Holiday Time Tour.  Otherwise, I tend to think that Soundsational will just run in the daytime.    Disneyland doesn't really need the Christmas parade for its annual ABC taping in early November -- last year they did the taping for ABC but did not get footage of the Christmas parade at all.  So the taping can be done with other footage instead.
> 
> I think that we can safely bet on Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday returning.  I don't know about the fate of Jingle Cruise, but I would assume it will return in some capacity as well.
> 
> If you enjoy the holiday season in general I think you will love the way Disneyland Resort celebrates it.  They make a much bigger deal out of it than they make out of Halloween Time -- that is evident all around the parks, as the decorations are much more extensive than they are for Halloween Time.
> 
> I would suggest that you don't miss Viva Navidad in DCA.  It's a joyous, jubilant, lively event -- and I think it was kind of a surprise hit in 2013, so it was brought back again last year and is sure to be back this year.
> 
> Since you will be staying at the GCH, you will see this year's (real) gingerbread house in the lobby (I have to assume that they will put another one up this year), but also look for smaller gingerbread houses in both Storytellers Café and in White Water Snacks.  You will also get to see Santa at his post by the tree, and the carolers performing in the lobby.
> 
> The Disneyland Hotel has a giant fake gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower, and themed trees in the other towers.  The DLH also has one of the prettiest Santa Claus photo spots of all the Santa spots in the 3 hotels.
> 
> Don't miss the charming Bell Ringers on Buena Vista Street.
> 
> Don't miss the miniature gingerbread Cozy Cone in the office of the Cozy Cone Motel in Cars Land, along with all of the wacky Cars Land Christmas trees.
> 
> These may not sound like 'don't miss' ideas, but I would make a point of going back to Toontown and to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland (the JJJ is one of Santa's spots) to see the unique decorations and enjoy the atmosphere -- mainly because those two places are the places that repeatedly come up in rumors of a new Star Wars Land.  If there is any truth to the SWL rumors, then either Toontown or Big Thunder Ranch or both will be torn down to make way for one big new land.  I kind of doubt that will happen, but just in case...
> 
> The Holiday Tour may or may not interest you -- it used to include seats to A Christmas Fantasy Parade, but this year... who knows?  It will also get you priority boarding privileges on HMH, IASWH and on Jingle Cruise.  Plus, you'll get a gingerbread cookie, some cocoa, a souvenir pin, a collectible mug/cup and a sample of some sort of holiday treat.
> 
> I don't know what will be happening with the Storybook Land Canal Boats this year, but there should be teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages.  Also, there are teeny tiny decorations on a couple of Critter Country residences as well (near the exit of the Pooh ride).
> 
> I know I will think of other things to look for -- I am rattling off whatever comes to mind right now, but as soon as I sign off I know I will think of something else.  In the meantime, hopefully some of our other DIS'ers will post here and give you some other special things not to miss.


I am saving this list for our trip, Sherry!  I am sure we missed some of these 10 years ago.  ;-)  I am getting more excited just reading all of these descriptions!

One thing I loved that you didn't mention was the Christmas decorations in Bugs' Land in DCA.  Very fun use of oversize items to make you feel like you are small as a bug at Christmas.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Welcome.



TLinden16 said:


> We are going to Disneyland and Disney World on the same trip!



I am planning something similar this year, but the other way round and for the Halloween season rather than the Holiday season. I will first go to Disneyland for 9 nights to enjoy the Halloween season and the new entertainment for the Diamond anniversary and then I spending 4 nights at Walt Disney World to enjoy the Food and Wine Festival and hopefully take in a Halloween Party.



TLinden16 said:


> So, my question to all of you is what are the not to be missed holiday activities at Disneyland? Anything that is easy to miss that we should be on the lookout for?



I experienced the Holiday Season at Disneyland for the first time last year and I enjoyed the smaller things more than the big set pieces.

I loved resort hopping to enjoy all the Christmas decorations and listen to the carol singers.

I loved the bell ringers on Buena Vista Street.

I just loved wandering around the parks and enjoy the Christmas decorations.

I liked seeing the characters in their Holiday Costumes.

I loved seeing the candy canes being made.

As far as the bigger aspects are concerned, I loved all the three ride overlays with It's A Small World Holiday being my favourite one.

I also second Viva Navidad! I did not think I would enjoy it before the trip, but ended up absolutely loving it.

Corinna


----------



## TLinden16

Thanks so much for all the great information, Sherry!  I knew I came to the right place to get some great information!  There is so much more to look for than I thought!  I will definitely be following this thread!

I'm a big World of Color fan (I watched it every night of my night trip in 2011).  I'd actually prefer the 60th version to the holiday version, I think. 

We are planning on taking the Holiday Tour if they offer it this year.  We are also going to do the dinner packages for Fantasmic and World of Colr. 

I'm hoping to spend some time with MaryJo while we are there, so I'm sure that she will have some things to point out to us as well!

And thanks for the comments about Bug Land, sgrap.  That sounds really cute!

And thanks for your comments, too, Corinna!  I read about the candy cane making, and thought that would be neat to see.  Have fun on your coast to coast trip!


----------



## OHBelle

TLinden16 said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope you don't mind me invading your thread!
> 
> I'm a Disney World AP holder and DVC member, and I visit Disney World at two to three times a year, including annual December trips since 2002.  I have visited Disneyland three times (twice in October for the Halloween stuff).  I have been wanting to see Disneyland at Christmas time for as long as I can remember, and I'm finally taking that trip!
> 
> Actually, I'm taking what I've dubbed my Grand Adventure with my DIS friend Goofy4Tink.  We are going to Disneyland and Disney World on the same trip!  We are flying to Disneyland on November 28th, and staying at the Grand Californian for three nights.  On December 1st, we will be staying at a hotel near LAX, and we fly to Orlando on the 2nd for a seven night stay at Disney World!  This is a trip I have been talking about doing for years, and I'm excited to be finally taking my coast to coast Disney adventure!
> 
> I see from reading the thread that some of the holiday events are confirmed or rumored not to be happening this year because of the 60th, but I'm sure there will still be plenty of festive activity to go around!  I am looking forward to just seeing the decorations, and also seeing the holiday overlays at HM (which I have seen on previous trips), and IASW (which I have not seen).
> 
> So, my question to all of you is what are the not to be missed holiday activities at Disneyland?  Anything that is easy to miss that we should be on the lookout for?
> 
> I look forward to following this thread and getting advice from all of you Disneyland experts!



What an exciting trip you have planned!

Sherry hit a lot of the highlights of visiting DLR during the Holiday season.  Last year was my first visit and it was magical.  I did not think Viva Navidad would be as good as it was.  I really enjoyed it.   We did not have plans to seek out the Bell Ringers, but happened upon them.  They were fantastic and I would make sure to see them in any of my future visits.  We did the Holiday Tour and it was filled with so much information.  It was nice to be able to go on IASWM, HM and Jingle Cruise (which was so cute decked out for the Holidays).  The parade seating was wonderful.

Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, I don't think I mentioned this in this thread -- I know I mentioned it in the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread a while back -- but feel free to friend me on Facebook (anyone who is interested and who has a Facebook account).  My page is here - https://www.facebook.com/sherry.incalifornia.1 

I will be adding more photos here and there, but I do have some albums already posted.    I had been keeping the page friendless and almost photo-free for the last year or so, with the intention of eventually making it a "Disney friends" account and adding a lot of photos.  So I just began adding friends last month.  I've got a lot of familiar DIS'ers on the list.  In fact, I have added anyone who friended me as long as I saw that they had at least one mutual friend in common, or if they followed a page that I follow, or if it was someone I immediately recognized by name.  

​



sgrap said:


> I am saving this list for our trip, Sherry!  I am sure we missed some of these 10 years ago.  ;-)  I am getting more excited just reading all of these descriptions!
> 
> One thing I loved that you didn't mention was the Christmas decorations in Bugs' Land in DCA.  Very fun use of oversize items to make you feel like you are small as a bug at Christmas.



It will be very interesting to see what kind of balance DLR strikes between "60th anniversary décor/entertainment" and "Holiday season décor/entertainment."   On the one hand, the 60th anniversary is a very big deal -- but it is largely a big deal for the people who love DLR and follow news/forums/websites/blogs/podcasts about it.  There are many people who don't follow social media and/or don't regularly follow news about DLR, and they may show up at DLR in Nov-Dec just wanting to celebrate the holiday season.  So, although I think Disney will want to keep up their Diamond décor all year, they still have to go all out for the holidays too. They are already letting some of the holiday entertainment fall by the wayside this year due to the 60th events, but they can't very well cut way back on the holiday décor too.  It has to still feel like the holiday season in the parks, with all of the treats, music, lights, trees, wreaths, etc.   

I love the giant decorations in A Bug's Land.  Really, even in the areas where the holiday décor is a bit more sparse (Grizzly Peak, for example), it is very theme-specific.  Some of the lands and areas have extensive, extravagant décor and some of the lands have very minimal touches -- but everything that is in place is theme-specific and detailed.

In fact, I wonder if Grizzly Peak will get more decorations this year because it is being expanded with the new Airfield??




dolphingirl47 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I am planning something similar this year, but the other way round and for the Halloween season rather than the Holiday season. I will first go to Disneyland for 9 nights to enjoy the Halloween season and the new entertainment for the Diamond anniversary and then I spending 4 nights at Walt Disney World to enjoy the Food and Wine Festival and hopefully take in a Halloween Party.
> 
> 
> 
> I experienced the Holiday Season at Disneyland for the first time last year and I enjoyed the smaller things more than the big set pieces.
> 
> I loved resort hopping to enjoy all the Christmas decorations and listen to the carol singers.
> 
> I loved the bell ringers on Buena Vista Street.
> 
> I just loved wandering around the parks and enjoy the Christmas decorations.
> 
> I liked seeing the characters in their Holiday Costumes.
> 
> I loved seeing the candy canes being made.
> 
> As far as the bigger aspects are concerned, I loved all the three ride overlays with It's A Small World Holiday being my favourite one.
> 
> I also second Viva Navidad! I did not think I would enjoy it before the trip, but ended up absolutely loving it.
> 
> Corinna



I totally forgot to mention the candy canes!   I was hoping that other people would speak up in this thread and mention some things not to miss, so I am glad that a few people did!




TLinden16 said:


> Thanks so much for all the great information, Sherry!  I knew I came to the right place to get some great information!  There is so much more to look for than I thought!  I will definitely be following this thread!
> 
> I'm a big World of Color fan (I watched it every night of my night trip in 2011).  I'd actually prefer the 60th version to the holiday version, I think.
> 
> We are planning on taking the Holiday Tour if they offer it this year.  We are also going to do the dinner packages for Fantasmic and World of Colr.
> 
> I'm hoping to spend some time with MaryJo while we are there, so I'm sure that she will have some things to point out to us as well!
> 
> And thanks for the comments about Bug Land, sgrap.  That sounds really cute!
> 
> And thanks for your comments, too, Corinna!  I read about the candy cane making, and thought that would be neat to see.  Have fun on your coast to coast trip!



You're very welcome -- we have a great group of people here, all with experience and information.   Many of us enjoy the same things about the holidays at DLR -- but there are also many things that people experience or enjoy that others never know about or see.  Some of us have had totally different experiences.

In fact, it's always tricky when dealing with this subject (telling people what to look for and showing photos, etc.).  Some people don't want spoilers before going to DLR -- they want to know info and details, but not too much info and not too many details -- because they want to discover things and see things for themselves.  I totally understand the "no spoilers" feeling about certain topics and certain subjects.  For example, at first I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to give/show spoilers for the recent Egg-stravaganza Easter Egg Hunt in DL and DCA because the eggs were mostly very easy to spot and there wasn't much mystery to the hunt.  I soon realized that people wanted spoilers.

In the case of the holiday season at DLR, though -- really, there are so many layers to it that I don't think that anyone will ever see or do everything in one trip.  I am a seasoned holiday visitor to DLR -- with a keen eye for noticing details -- and there are still new things for me to discover on every trip!  There is really no way that anyone will notice or do everything on their first holiday visit, which is why we're here to help point out those special little details (or important events) to look for and to not miss.  I would hate to think that someone has a chance to maybe make only one holiday trip to DLR, and they may not get back for the holidays again, and they end up missing something special because they didn't know it existed before they went.   

There are so many little details and nuances; so many little surprises and hidden gems; so many Christmas trees of all sizes; so many treats to sample and fun to be had... In some cases I think it's good to err on the side of caution and not give spoilers, but in this case (in this thread) I think it's better to let people know what to seek out so they don't miss anything!  I think -- or at least I tell myself this -- that this thread (and its predecessors) has been good for helping people have better trips and better experiences, because they knew what to look for and what to seek out that they otherwise could have overlooked, among other details.

I will also suggest taking a minute to look at the fun window displays on Main Street and on Buena Vista Street -- they are a treat because of the cute details and themed décor!  Also, there is a wide variety of Mardi Gras-inspired holiday masks around New Orleans Square, and wreaths for different countries in front of IASWH.  Don't miss those.





OHBelle said:


> What an exciting trip you have planned!
> 
> Sherry hit a lot of the highlights of visiting DLR during the Holiday season.  Last year was my first visit and it was magical.  I did not think Viva Navidad would be as good as it was.  I really enjoyed it.   We did not have plans to seek out the Bell Ringers, but happened upon them.  They were fantastic and I would make sure to see them in any of my future visits.  We did the Holiday Tour and it was filled with so much information.  It was nice to be able to go on IASWM, HM and Jingle Cruise (which was so cute decked out for the Holidays).  The parade seating was wonderful.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!!



It's funny -- I suspect that a lot of people were not sure if they would enjoy Viva Navidad when it first debuted in 2013.  I know I wasn't entirely sure what I would think of it, but when I watched the street party/procession I was tapping my feet and humming along to the infectious music.  I think it was kind of a surprise hit for many of us.  I do wish that Disney would expand the international holiday celebrations in some way, to include other countries' seasonal traditions, foods and music too (I am still chomping at the bit for a European Christmas market!) -- but I don't know where they could fit all of it, and still have Viva Navidad take up that whole section of Paradise Pier as well.

I didn't think I would enjoy the Bell Ringers as much as I did.  When they first appeared in 2012 I wasn't sure.  When I saw them, though, I thought, "This is so perfect for Buena Vista Street!"  And now I love stopping to watch them when I see them.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> By the way, I don't think I mentioned this in this thread -- I know I mentioned it in the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread a while back -- but feel free to friend me on Facebook (anyone who is interested and who has a Facebook account).  My page is here - https://www.facebook.com/sherry.incalifornia.1
> 
> I will be adding more photos here and there, but I do have some albums already posted.    I had been keeping the page friendless and almost photo-free for the last year or so, with the intention of eventually making it a "Disney friends" account and adding a lot of photos.  So I just began adding friends last month.  I've got a lot of familiar DIS'ers on the list.  In fact, I have added anyone who friended me as long as I saw that they had at least one mutual friend in common, or if they followed a page that I follow, or if it was someone I immediately recognized by name.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny -- I suspect that a lot of people were not sure if they would enjoy Viva Navidad when it first debuted in 2013.  I know I wasn't entirely sure what I would think of it, but when I watched the street party/procession I was tapping my feet and humming along to the infectious music.  I think it was kind of a surprise hit for many of us.  I do wish that Disney would expand the international holiday celebrations in some way, to include other countries' seasonal traditions, foods and music too (I am still chomping at the bit for a European Christmas market!) -- but I don't know where they could fit all of it, and still have Viva Navidad take up that whole section of Paradise Pier as well.
> 
> I didn't think I would enjoy the Bell Ringers as much as I did.  When they first appeared in 2012 I wasn't sure.  When I saw them, though, I thought, "This is so perfect for Buena Vista Street!"  And now I love stopping to watch them when I see them.




I sent you a friend request Sherry. 

I forgot to mention my favorite Holiday snack, the Gingerbread Mickey, with chocolate dipped ears!  I could go for one right now even with the 91 degree weather.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I sent you a friend request Sherry.
> 
> I forgot to mention my favorite Holiday snack, the Gingerbread Mickey, with chocolate dipped ears!  I could go for one right now even with the 91 degree weather.



I got the friend request!  (I was on the Hallmark Channel Facebook page earlier today, as they posted a Christmas-related update on how many days there are until Christmas, and they are soon going to announce the specific dates for Christmas in July, so I am keeping watch.)

I love, love, love those gingerbread cookies.  First of all, they are a good size -- not too small and not too gigantic.  Also, shockingly, they have not increased in price over the last several years -- they have pretty much stayed the same price for years.  The chocolate has a good flavor to it -- you know how some chocolate tastes weird?  I was worried that the buttons and ears would taste weird, but they are good.

Interestingly, several years ago they decided to start selling the cookies year-round at DLR, in assorted places.  I really prefer them to be seasonal and not sold all year long, but I am flexible in terms of what a "season" is.  In other words, if they start rolling out the Halloween merchandise in August, then I am fine with the gingerbread cookies coming out in August too.  If they keep It's a Small World Holiday open until mid-to-late January and close the DTD ice rink in February, I am fine with the cookies being retired in January or February too.  I just don't necessarily think those cookies should be sold in spring and early summer!  (They already sell shortbread cookies shaped exactly like the gingerbread cookies, and they have different colored chocolate ears and swim trunks and things like that.)

In any case, after that decision to sell the gingerbread Mickey ears cookies year-round, a few years ago I was told by a Cast Member at Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street that the cookies were almost discontinued!!!!    How on earth could Disney go from wanting to sell the cookies year-round, in multiple stores, to wanting to discontinue them from all stores?  The Trolley Treats CM told me that the cookies had been discontinued for a week or two (just before the holiday season began) and she thought they had seen the last of them, and then suddenly they got some more in.

So if it boils down to a choice between the gingerbread Mickey ears cookies being available all year long or not being available at all, ever, I'd rather have them there year-round.  

I have to admit, though, the best gingerbread cookie I have had at Disneyland was the "zombie" cookie that was part of Limited Time Magic on September 13, 2013.  It was released in honor of the 9-13-13 date/Friday the 13th/13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday (same day they had the Unleash the Villains madness), and was only sold in one or two places in New Orleans Square.  The zombie cookie (it was called the Spooky Kooky cookie) was shaped and frosted to look like the cute little zombies in Haunted Mansion Holiday, and it was delicious!  I had the cookie on the very first day it hit the park (they had just gotten in the supply early that morning), and the sun was so strong that the frosting began to melt right away.  But the gingerbread was soft, fresh and delicious!  Yum!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I got the friend request!  (I was on the Hallmark Channel Facebook page earlier today, as they posted a Christmas-related update on how many days there are until Christmas, and they are soon going to announce the specific dates for Christmas in July, so I am keeping watch.)
> 
> I love, love, love those gingerbread cookies.  First of all, they are a good size -- not too small and not too gigantic.  Also, shockingly, they have not increased in price over the last several years -- they have pretty much stayed the same price for years.  The chocolate has a good flavor to it -- you know how some chocolate tastes weird?  I was worried that the buttons and ears would taste weird, but they are good.
> 
> Interestingly, several years ago they decided to start selling the cookies year-round at DLR, in assorted places.  I really prefer them to be seasonal and not sold all year long, but I am flexible in terms of what a "season" is.  In other words, if they start rolling out the Halloween merchandise in August, then I am fine with the gingerbread cookies coming out in August too.  If they keep It's a Small World Holiday open until mid-to-late January and close the DTD ice rink in February, I am fine with the cookies being retired in January or February too.  I just don't necessarily think those cookies should be sold in spring and early summer!  (They already sell shortbread cookies shaped exactly like the gingerbread cookies, and they have different colored chocolate ears and swim trunks and things like that.)
> 
> In any case, after that decision to sell the gingerbread Mickey ears cookies year-round, a few years ago I was told by a Cast Member at Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street that the cookies were almost discontinued!!!!    How on earth could Disney go from wanting to sell the cookies year-round, in multiple stores, to wanting to discontinue them from all stores?  The Trolley Treats CM told me that the cookies had been discontinued for a week or two (just before the holiday season began) and she thought they had seen the last of them, and then suddenly they got some more in.
> 
> So if it boils down to a choice between the gingerbread Mickey ears cookies being available all year long or not being available at all, ever, I'd rather have them there year-round.
> 
> I have to admit, though, the best gingerbread cookie I have had at Disneyland was the "zombie" cookie that was part of Limited Time Magic on September 13, 2013.  It was released in honor of the 9-13-13 date/Friday the 13th/13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday (same day they had the Unleash the Villains madness), and was only sold in one or two places in New Orleans Square.  The zombie cookie (it was called the Spooky Kooky cookie) was shaped and frosted to look like the cute little zombies in Haunted Mansion Holiday, and it was delicious!  I had the cookie on the very first day it hit the park (they had just gotten in the supply early that morning), and the sun was so strong that the frosting began to melt right away.  But the gingerbread was soft, fresh and delicious!  Yum!


Oh my goodness, those gingerbread Mickey's sound amazing.  Sherry, is there a list of 'must-try' treats at Christmas time?  That could probably be its own thread.   I think I'd better start my list now.  ha ha


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Oh my goodness, those gingerbread Mickey's sound amazing.  Sherry, is there a list of 'must-try' treats at Christmas time?  That could probably be its own thread.   I think I'd better start my list now.  ha ha



The gingerbread Mickey cookies probably should have been around when you went to DLR for Halloween Time last year.  They are usually sold in any of the places that sell candy and sweets (Candy Palace, Marceline's in DTD, Trolley Treats, etc.).  Did you not see them?  

There have been lots of threads in the past about seasonal goodies.  Eventually they fade into the mist, and all roads lead back to this thread!  Lol.

I am still planning to put together my list of holiday season sweet and savory foods (I have a single post set aside for it on page 1), just like the one I typed up for the Fall/Halloween Time foods last year.  I've had to put it on the backburner several times because I want to do it right, and that involves researching a lot of different sites, as well as using my memory.  I need a good block of time to prepare it the way I want to prepare it.   The holiday season is more involved than Halloween Time as far as food, though, and there are different sub-categories of food during the season, i.e., Thanksgiving food, Hanukkah food, Viva Navidad food, Christmas food, New Year's food, Three Kings Day food, any food related to special events -- like if Frozen Fun is back in full force for the whole holiday season this year, then I have to include that food too -- food sold next to the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby,  etc.  Also, some of the food that pops up on the scene for Halloween Time will actually stick around until Thanksgiving (some of the pumpkin items), so those need to be included on the list too!  Lol.

I think that looking at last year's Treats & Treasures Theme Week photos is a good place to start to get a sense of what kinds of goodies there are to be found.  Of course there are always seasonal cupcakes, cake pops, cookies, brownies, pretzel rods, fudge, muffins, marshmallows, funnel cakes, smoothies, hot drinks, cotton candy, etc.  There should be peppermint ice cream sold at the various ice cream places (though that was a fiasco in 2013).  Last year the popular seasonal demitasse dessert was retired in the version that we know (it used to be sold in a ceramic mug), but I am hoping it comes back eventually.

There should be special savory dishes at the restaurants in New Orleans Square, and probably at Carnation Café as well

There are things like holiday pretzels (pre-packaged), holiday candy corn, holiday lollipops, Rice Crispy snacks, etc.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> The gingerbread Mickey cookies probably should have been around when you went to DLR for Halloween Time last year.  They are usually sold in any of the places that sell candy and sweets (Candy Palace, Marceline's in DTD, Trolley Treats, etc.).  Did you not see them?
> 
> There have been lots of threads in the past about seasonal goodies.  Eventually they fade into the mist, and all roads lead back to this thread!  Lol.
> 
> I am still planning to put together my list of holiday season sweet and savory foods (I have a single post set aside for it on page 1), just like the one I typed up for the Fall/Halloween Time foods last year.  I've had to put it on the backburner several times because I want to do it right, and that involves researching a lot of different sites, as well as using my memory.  I need a good block of time to prepare it the way I want to prepare it.   The holiday season is more involved than Halloween Time as far as food, though, and there are different sub-categories of food during the season, i.e., Thanksgiving food, Hanukkah food, Viva Navidad food, Christmas food, New Year's food, Three Kings Day food, any food related to special events -- like if Frozen Fun is back in full force for the whole holiday season this year, then I have to include that food too -- food sold next to the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby,  etc.  Also, some of the food that pops up on the scene for Halloween Time will actually stick around until Thanksgiving (some of the pumpkin items), so those need to be included on the list too!  Lol.
> 
> I think that looking at last year's Treats & Treasures Theme Week photos is a good place to start to get a sense of what kinds of goodies there are to be found.  Of course there are always seasonal cupcakes, cake pops, cookies, brownies, pretzel rods, fudge, muffins, marshmallows, funnel cakes, smoothies, hot drinks, cotton candy, etc.  There should be peppermint ice cream sold at the various ice cream places (though that was a fiasco in 2013).  Last year the popular seasonal demitasse dessert was retired in the version that we know (it used to be sold in a ceramic mug), but I am hoping it comes back eventually.
> 
> There should be special savory dishes at the restaurants in New Orleans Square, and probably at Carnation Café as well
> 
> There are things like holiday pretzels (pre-packaged), holiday candy corn, holiday lollipops, Rice Crispy snacks, etc.


Must have missed the gingerbread Mickey, rats!  Wow, what a huge undertaking--you are so amazing to keep these threads going for us to benefit from!  I will take a look at the Treats and Treasures week photos.  It all sounds amazing!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> I got the friend request!  (I was on the Hallmark Channel Facebook page earlier today, as they posted a Christmas-related update on how many days there are until Christmas, and they are soon going to announce the specific dates for Christmas in July, so I am keeping watch.)
> 
> I love, love, love those gingerbread cookies.  First of all, they are a good size -- not too small and not too gigantic.  Also, shockingly, they have not increased in price over the last several years -- they have pretty much stayed the same price for years.  The chocolate has a good flavor to it -- you know how some chocolate tastes weird?  I was worried that the buttons and ears would taste weird, but they are good.
> 
> Interestingly, several years ago they decided to start selling the cookies year-round at DLR, in assorted places.  I really prefer them to be seasonal and not sold all year long, but I am flexible in terms of what a "season" is.  In other words, if they start rolling out the Halloween merchandise in August, then I am fine with the gingerbread cookies coming out in August too.  If they keep It's a Small World Holiday open until mid-to-late January and close the DTD ice rink in February, I am fine with the cookies being retired in January or February too.  I just don't necessarily think those cookies should be sold in spring and early summer!  (They already sell shortbread cookies shaped exactly like the gingerbread cookies, and they have different colored chocolate ears and swim trunks and things like that.)
> 
> In any case, after that decision to sell the gingerbread Mickey ears cookies year-round, a few years ago I was told by a Cast Member at Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street that the cookies were almost discontinued!!!!    How on earth could Disney go from wanting to sell the cookies year-round, in multiple stores, to wanting to discontinue them from all stores?  The Trolley Treats CM told me that the cookies had been discontinued for a week or two (just before the holiday season began) and she thought they had seen the last of them, and then suddenly they got some more in.
> 
> So if it boils down to a choice between the gingerbread Mickey ears cookies being available all year long or not being available at all, ever, I'd rather have them there year-round.
> 
> I have to admit, though, the best gingerbread cookie I have had at Disneyland was the "zombie" cookie that was part of Limited Time Magic on September 13, 2013.  It was released in honor of the 9-13-13 date/Friday the 13th/13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday (same day they had the Unleash the Villains madness), and was only sold in one or two places in New Orleans Square.  The zombie cookie (it was called the Spooky Kooky cookie) was shaped and frosted to look like the cute little zombies in Haunted Mansion Holiday, and it was delicious!  I had the cookie on the very first day it hit the park (they had just gotten in the supply early that morning), and the sun was so strong that the frosting began to melt right away.  But the gingerbread was soft, fresh and delicious!  Yum!



*It would be awful if they didn't have gingerbread cookies during the holiday season.  I mean what is Christmas without gingerbread?   I hope they never take them away!  I don't usually crave gingerbread until the fall/winter time, but for some reason, I could go for one now.  

Your Spooky Kooky cookie sounds wonderful.  Too bad the frosting started to melt, but at least the taste was top notch!

I bought the Mickey gingerbread cookie cutter when I was there last holiday season.  I made some using the mix it came with for Christmas Eve.  I even dipped the ears in chocolate and had M&M buttons, but it was no where near the soft wonderful goodness of what is in the parks.  I rolled out the dough too thin, so while they were a little crispier than I would have liked, they were still decently soft and had a good flavor.  I am hoping to find a good soft, chewy gingerbread recipe for this holiday season.  

There is a slight possibility we might make it back this holiday season.  We have far more airline/hotel points (from my husband's work travels) than I thought.  That will cut down some of the wedding travel costs for us tremendously.  I am still working out the budget, but it is holding out some promise.   Nothing definite yet, but there is a glimmer of hope.   *


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Must have missed the gingerbread Mickey, rats!  Wow, what a huge undertaking--you are so amazing to keep these threads going for us to benefit from!  I will take a look at the Treats and Treasures week photos.  It all sounds amazing!



Thank you so much for the kind words. :  It is a lot of work to create, assemble, organize and maintain these Holiday and Halloween threads (especially this one, because it involves the Theme Week Countdown as well), but I took them on years ago because I love these particular holidays and I think the effort is worth it in the long run.  When the information is not there, then people will complain that there is no info for this or that or the other.  When the info is there, people don't look at it, or they avoid the threads because they are too overwhelming, long, whatever.  I'd rather err on the side of caution and put the info there, and people can use it or not but at least it's there!  It's just that it does take a while to put things together and format them, and to do it right it can't be done in the blink of an eye.  So I have to tackle things when I have blocks of time to tackle them, and that may not always be immediately.

I forgot to mention in my previous post -- there are Holiday apples too!  Every season or major special event involves at least one (and usually multiple) themed version of an apple!



OHBelle said:


> *It would be awful if they didn't have gingerbread cookies during the holiday season.  I mean what is Christmas without gingerbread?   I hope they never take them away!  I don't usually crave gingerbread until the fall/winter time, but for some reason, I could go for one now.
> 
> Your Spooky Kooky cookie sounds wonderful.  Too bad the frosting started to melt, but at least the taste was top notch!
> 
> I bought the Mickey gingerbread cookie cutter when I was there last holiday season.  I made some using the mix it came with for Christmas Eve.  I even dipped the ears in chocolate and had M&M buttons, but it was no where near the soft wonderful goodness of what is in the parks.  I rolled out the dough too thin, so while they were a little crispier than I would have liked, they were still decently soft and had a good flavor.  I am hoping to find a good soft, chewy gingerbread recipe for this holiday season.
> 
> There is a slight possibility we might make it back this holiday season.  We have far more airline/hotel points (from my husband's work travels) than I thought.  That will cut down some of the wedding travel costs for us tremendously.  I am still working out the budget, but it is holding out some promise.   Nothing definite yet, but there is a glimmer of hope.   *



I think that the Spooky Kooky cookie was so good because it had just arrived at the parks that day -- it was baked offsite and then brought in.  It was still fresh and soft.  But I cannot let a holiday season go by without a gingerbread Mickey ears cookie at DLR.  I don't think I can eat gingerbread any other way at this point.  I happened to try a gingerbread cookie at Subway last year -- they had some in stock for a limited time, and I got one when I went in to get a sandwich -- and they just didn't wow me.  First of all, there were no Mickey ears on the cookie.  That was the first problem!  Then, the other issue was that they just didn't taste like the gingerbread I have gotten used to.  They tasted more like sugar-gingerbread cookies.

I hope that you are able to make it back to DLR this holiday season, even if the chance is slight!  Even though I know it will be hectic, costly and tough to swing with all of the other things going on, it will probably be worth it to see whatever is happening this year for both the holidays and for the 60th.


​

(Non-Disney) Hallmark Channel holiday season news:

I have been waiting for Hallmark to release details of the upcoming Christmas in July mini-marathon -- it will probably last anywhere from 10 - 14 days, I am guessing -- such as exact dates and whether or not there will be a new movie premiere.  I think it will start on July 3rd, but I am waiting for confirmation.

To my surprise, today a press release came out about the main event -- the mega-Countdown to Christmas marathon, a 2-month holiday movie extravaganza that essentially takes us from Halloween into the New Year.  

Apparently this year, within the context of the Countdown to Christmas (and remember, there will be 15 or 16 all new movies premiering during the 2 months!!!!), there is going to be "Thanksgiving Week," from 11/23 to 11/29.  And from Wednesday, 11/25 - Sunday, 11/29, FIVE of those 15 or 16 new movies are going to debut, back to back -- one each night!  Hallmark has never premiered new holiday movies over the course of five nights like that -- usually we get 2 new movies each weekend, and maybe a bonus movie on a Friday or something.  So to do this on Thanksgiving and over Thanksgiving weekend -- when a lot of people will be out of town or busy with family -- is an interesting choice.  I'm not sure it's the wisest choice, but we'll see...

Nonetheless, here is the press release - http://www.hallmarkchannelpress.com/PressReleaseList/Details?SiteID=142&NodeID=144&ID=485

The Countdown to Christmas is supposed to be starting on Halloween weekend, from what Hallmark has said on their Facebook pages, although I don't know which date it will be.  The marathon usually lasts through New Year's Eve or New Year's Day.


​

I just posted a similar bit of news over in the Halloween Time Superthread, and now it is time to post here!   There is no Disneyland Holiday season news yet, but while we are waiting... it's time to continue rolling out the "Holiday TV news" (something I do every year)!!    Yesterday I told you about the latest developments in Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas marathon, and here is some news from the *Food Network/Cooking Channel* camp:

Coming this year to *Food Network* in the Fall:


*New Primetime Series*

_Holiday Wars_ -- Series Premiere: November 2015


> Food Network puts viewers in a real-life holiday wonderland with new series, Holiday Wars (wt). In this six-episode competition, teams comprised of sugar artists, bakers and food artists must work in unison to create delicious edible holiday displays. One team is eliminated each week, judged not only on the look of their creations, but also on the taste of the cookies and treats they create, with the winner taking home a large cash prize. It is a holiday dream come true! Produced by Super Delicious for Food Network





*Returning Primetime Series*

_Holiday Baking Championship_ -- Season Two Premiere: November 2015


> The search to find the greatest holiday baker continues as ten bakers enter the Holiday Kitchen where they show off their superb baking skills and know-how. In order to survive the challenges week-to-week and win the $50,000 grand prize, they must prove their abilities in front of tough-love judges: Nancy Fuller, Duff Goldman and Lorraine Pascale. Hosted by Bobby Deen, this baking championship is the sweetest way to celebrate this holiday season. Produced by Triage Entertainment for Food Network





*New Daytime Series*

_Giada’s Holiday Handbook_ -- Series Premiere: October 2015


> Giada’s Holiday Handbook is the ultimate resource for creative, doable and fun entertaining ideas. In each episode, host Giada De Laurentiis tackles an entertaining or holiday-focused theme, and offers a clever and accessible plan for pulling off the perfect party. Whether it is a big holiday bash or an intimate meal with the family, Giada can help you make it a success! Produced by Linguine Pictures for Food Network




*Specials*

_A Barefoot Thanksgiving_ --  Premiere: November 2015


> Ina Garten is joined by Bobby Flay in this entertaining special just in time for the Thanksgiving holiday. Ina and Bobby prepare a delicious Thanksgiving feast and share the much-needed cooking advice, delicious recipes and entertaining tips you need to prepare your own perfect Thanksgiving menu. Produced by Pacific for Food Network




_The Pioneer Woman Thanksgiving Special _ -- Premiere: November 2015


> Join host Ree Drummond as she whips up a Thanksgiving feast fit for friends, family, cowboys and ranchers alike! Ree pulls out all the stops for this most festive of occasions with a bountiful menu of delectable dishes and scrumptious desserts that are sure to leave guests feeling thankful (and wanting more)! Produced by Pacific for Food Network




_A Barefoot Holiday_ -- Premiere: December 2015


> Ina Garten visits her friends in New England for a Christmas celebration to remember! She travels to the Berkshires to plan and enjoy a fabulous Christmas of food and fun with her friends and family, then returns home to the Hamptons to create delicious and bright menus perfect for the holidays. Produced by Pacific for Food Network




_Christmas at Bobby’s_ -- Premiere: December 2015


> Bobby Flay is hosting a Christmas dinner to remember with the help of some special friends. From appetizers to drinks, the main course to dessert, and everything in between, delicious holiday dishes are prepared for the festive feast. Helpful how-to's and personal stories are shared, as all the holiday courses are prepared leading up to the most delicious Christmas feast with friends. Produced by Rock Shrimp for Food Network








And over on the *Cooking Channel* you will find:


*Rosanna Pansino Baking Specials* -- Premiere: October/December 2015


> Youtube baking sensation Rosanna Pansino joins the Cooking Channel family for two specials focused on Halloween and the holidays. For Halloween she shares her favorite ghoulish treats and her best food-inspired costume ideas as she gets ready to celebrate the spookiest of holidays. Then Rosanna goes all out for the holidays as she preps amazing meals and her signature sweet treats for a holiday extravaganza of delicious proportions. Produced by Magical Elves for Cooking Channel


 

Source: http://www.scrippsnetworksinteracti...-and-Cooking-Channel's-2015-Upfront-Menu.aspx



I'm looking forward to the premiere of _Holiday Wars_ -- hopefully it will be as good as _Halloween Wars_!!!  

I'm sure there will be much more news of Holiday TV specials/marathons/schedules as the months progress. 


​


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> (Non-Disney) Hallmark Channel holiday season news:





Sherry E said:


> I have been waiting for Hallmark to release details of the upcoming Christmas in July mini-marathon -- it will probably last anywhere from 10 - 14 days, I am guessing -- such as exact dates and whether or not there will be a new movie premiere.  I think it will start on July 3rd, but I am waiting for confirmation.
> 
> To my surprise, today a press release came out about the main event -- the mega-Countdown to Christmas marathon, a 2-month holiday movie extravaganza that essentially takes us from Halloween into the New Year.
> 
> Apparently this year, within the context of the Countdown to Christmas (and remember, there will be 15 or 16 all new movies premiering during the 2 months!!!!), there is going to be "Thanksgiving Week," from 11/23 to 11/29.  And from Wednesday, 11/25 - Sunday, 11/29, FIVE of those 15 or 16 new movies are going to debut, back to back -- one each night!  Hallmark has never premiered new holiday movies over the course of five nights like that -- usually we get 2 new movies each weekend, and maybe a bonus movie on a Friday or something.  So to do this on Thanksgiving and over Thanksgiving weekend -- when a lot of people will be out of town or busy with family -- is an interesting choice.  I'm not sure it's the wisest choice, but we'll see...
> 
> Nonetheless, here is the press release - http://www.hallmarkchannelpress.com/PressReleaseList/Details?SiteID=142&NodeID=144&ID=485
> 
> The Countdown to Christmas is supposed to be starting on Halloween weekend, from what Hallmark has said on their Facebook pages, although I don't know which date it will be.  The marathon usually lasts through New Year's Eve or New Year's Day.
> 
> ​



*I do love when you bring us Hallmark Holiday news!  It is interesting that they will be having a Thanksgiving week with premieres back to back for five nights.  Once we have our big Thanksgiving meal on Thursday, we are usually home putting up Christmas decorations.  We don't go shopping that weekend at all.  Having a new movie to record each night that I can watch for five days is a good fit for me. *

*I hope the mini event in July starts on the 5th, since I will be out of town until then.  Even if it does start earlier I will be sure to record my favorites or anything I missed in the past.*

*I got to watch All of My Heart with Lacey Chabert.  You were right, it was good.  The perfect Hallmark movie fare.  I loved Gabby the goat and the twins.   The casting worked and the storyline was sweet.  All the baked goodies looked really yummy too! I have recorded Bridal Wave w**ith Arielle Kebbel to watch soon too.  I missed that when it first aired, I believe in February.*

*Thanks for the Hallmark update!*




Sherry E said:


> I just posted a similar bit of news over in the Halloween Time Superthread, and now it is time to post here!   There is no Disneyland Holiday season news yet, but while we are waiting... it's time to continue rolling out the "Holiday TV news" (something I do every year)!!    Yesterday I told you about the latest developments in Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas marathon, and here is some news from the *Food Network/Cooking Channel* camp:
> 
> Coming this year to *Food Network* in the Fall:
> 
> 
> *New Primetime Series*
> 
> _Holiday Wars_ -- Series Premiere: November 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Returning Primetime Series*
> 
> _Holiday Baking Championship_ -- Season Two Premiere: November 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Daytime Series*
> 
> _Giada’s Holiday Handbook_ -- Series Premiere: October 2015
> 
> 
> 
> *Specials*
> 
> _A Barefoot Thanksgiving_ --  Premiere: November 2015
> 
> 
> 
> _The Pioneer Woman Thanksgiving Special _ -- Premiere: November 2015
> 
> 
> 
> _A Barefoot Holiday_ -- Premiere: December 2015
> 
> 
> 
> _Christmas at Bobby’s_ -- Premiere: December 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And over on the *Cooking Channel* you will find:
> 
> 
> *Rosanna Pansino Baking Specials* -- Premiere: October/December 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.scrippsnetworksinteracti...-and-Cooking-Channel's-2015-Upfront-Menu.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the premiere of _Holiday Wars_ -- hopefully it will be as good as _Halloween Wars_!!!
> 
> I'm sure there will be much more news of Holiday TV specials/marathons/schedules as the months progress.
> 
> 
> ​




*Yay, more holiday programming!  I am looking forward to Holiday Wars and Holiday Baking Championship!  The only problem with Food Network/Cooking Channel programs is that it makes me so hungry watching them!  *


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Same here it always makes us hungry too but I like the shows. Gives me ideas what to do with fam.


----------



## OHBelle

JadeDarkstar said:


> Same here it always makes us hungry too but I like the shows. Gives me ideas what to do with fam.



*I get some great ideas from the shows too.  *


----------



## Luisa

Oh, I really hope we get those shows here so I can record them- otherwise my mum will spend her first trip to the US in the hotel glued to the Food Network!


----------



## Sherry E

(Non-Disney-related) Breaking Hallmark Channel Christmas in July news!!!

While Hallmark has not publicly announced its Christmas in July line-up yet, the schedule has leaked out -- courtesy of the site It's a Wonderful Movie.  

As I predicted, Christmas in July is taking place from Friday, July 3 - Sunday, July 12 (10 days, just like in 2014).  It is not going to be an all day/all night event.  Some of the days will only have 4 or 5 movies.

There are some really strange omissions from the list this year -- _Angels and Ornaments_ from 2014 is not there.  _The Christmas Shepherd_ from 2014 is not there.  _Finding Christmas_ from 2013 is not there.  

Thank the heavens they aren't showing _One Christmas Eve_ or _Mr. Miracle_, because I couldn't hang with seeing those again.  But _Northpole_ is airing 4 times, which is unnecessary.

One of my all-time favorites, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, is only airing one time.  That's it.  _Naughty or Nice_ -- one time only.  Other favorites -- _The Christmas Ornament_, _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ and _Snow Bride_ -- are only airing 2 times in all of the 10 days.  _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ and _Let it Snow_ are on 3 or 4 times.

For some weird reason, Hallmark decided to throw _Home Alone_ into the schedule this year -- even though it is not a Hallmark movie and even though it can be seen anywhere at any time.  I think I passed by it on a cable channel the other day.  The slots that Hallmark is devoting to that movie could have gone to other movies they left off!

Anyway, here is the full list/schedule -- and hopefully it will be tweaked before July, to include some of the missing movies - http://itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com/2015/05/christmas-in-july-2015-schedule-hallmark-channel.html

​


----------



## petals

joining in. Won't be going this year  but I was in Disneyland last November for the Christmas season and loved it. Shameless plug but my trip report is currently still on going for my November trip if people want to follow along it should be linked in my sig below.


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> joining in. Won't be going this year  but I was in Disneyland last November for the Christmas season and loved it. Shameless plug but my trip report is currently still on going for my November trip if people want to follow along it should be linked in my sig below.



Hi there, *petals*! 

I remember that you got very sick in the middle of your holiday trip last year -- but managed to salvage it and have a good time anyway, thankfully.

Is your TR still not finished?  I've had your TR linked in the Trip Reviews/Recaps section of page 1 for quite a while -- in fact, I have been meaning to add some additional reviews and recaps to the list, but then this board changed to a different layout and platform and a lot of my links and formatting went awry so I got discouraged -- but the last time I had checked in on it was shortly after you began reporting on the November trip.


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> Hi there, *petals*!
> 
> I remember that you got very sick in the middle of your holiday trip last year -- but managed to salvage it and have a good time anyway, thankfully.


I was sick for the entire trip, lost my voice, had a bad cold and chest infection probably. It didn't actually clear up until January ended up with Bronchitis/pneumonia but I was determined not to let it stop the trip no matter how bad I was lol!  



Sherry E said:


> Is your TR still not finished?  I've had your TR linked in the Trip Reviews/Recaps section of page 1 for quite a while -- in fact, I have been meaning to add some additional reviews and recaps to the list, but then this board changed to a different layout and platform and a lot of my links and formatting went awry so I got discouraged -- but the last time I had checked in on it was shortly after you began reporting on the November trip.


I'm really slow reporting plus I had around 4000 pictures for 10 days lol. I was in a local musical and had a bit of a major upset recently though which has slowed down the reporting. Will be back on track soon so keep following


----------



## texasmom45

So my husband just agreed to a short trip to DL on the week leading up to Christmas. We've taken the kids twice in the summer, but this time it will just be us! Hoping to focus on restaurants, shows, and just enjoying the atmosphere. So I'll be looking at this board often! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## dtnrhi

I'm sorry - I don't have time to read through this entire thread and see if anything was previously posted on this subject.

My cousins have danced in the Christmas Parade in the past few years, and were going to be filmed for the TV version again this winter. This year, however, they are being told there _*is no Christmas Parade.*_ They were told they will be going to dance on stage for a show there on the normal recording weekend, but there is not a parade to be filmed in this year.

Take this with a grain of salt, but it is what is going around. Will they just film at WDW and show stage shows/musical performances from the Land on Christmas?

Is the 60th stuff going to be year-round?


----------



## mom2rtk

dtnrhi said:


> I'm sorry - I don't have time to read through this entire thread and see if anything was previously posted on this subject.
> 
> My cousins have danced in the Christmas Parade in the past few years, and were going to be filmed for the TV version again this winter. This year, however, they are being told there _*is no Christmas Parade.*_ They were told they will be going to dance on stage for a show there on the normal recording weekend, but there is not a parade to be filmed in this year.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt, but it is what is going around. Will they just film at WDW and show stage shows/musical performances from the Land on Christmas?
> 
> Is the 60th stuff going to be year-round?


 


Wow. We've all been concerned there might not be a Christmas parade. But this is the first report that goes past mere speculation and reading between the lines.

Thanks for posting that. We're teetering back and forth between Christmas and Halloween, and this might help give us a nudge.

I just can't imagine the parks will feel as Christmasy without that parade at least once a day.


----------



## Sherry E

texasmom45 said:


> So my husband just agreed to a short trip to DL on the week leading up to Christmas. We've taken the kids twice in the summer, but this time it will just be us! Hoping to focus on restaurants, shows, and just enjoying the atmosphere. So I'll be looking at this board often! Thanks for all the info!



You're very welcome!   Thank you for joining us!   Welcome aboard!  



dtnrhi said:


> I'm sorry - I don't have time to read through this entire thread and see if anything was previously posted on this subject.
> 
> My cousins have danced in the Christmas Parade in the past few years, and were going to be filmed for the TV version again this winter. This year, however, they are being told there _*is no Christmas Parade.*_ They were told they will be going to dance on stage for a show there on the normal recording weekend, but there is not a parade to be filmed in this year.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt, but it is what is going around. Will they just film at WDW and show stage shows/musical performances from the Land on Christmas?
> 
> Is the 60th stuff going to be year-round?



Yes -- 60th stuff all year long!

First of all, thank you so, so much for confirming this and letting us know!    I really appreciate it.  It was something we kind of already knew (about the lack of a Christmas parade), and it was already announced by Steve Davison and other Disney folks back in January that there would be no holiday shows this year -- to focus on the events of the 60th anniversary -- so we assumed that included the parade as well.  MiceChat also said that there would be no Christmas parade this year, confirming what Steve Davison said.  (The Christmas parade was not taped for ABC last year, either, by the way -- instead they shot other footage at DLR and did a whole "Frozen" thing.)  

The only thing that left us uncertain about the Christmas parade was that another site (AllEars) reported that the Christmas parade would be happening in the daytime, and we wondered if it could be included with the Holiday tour, as usual.  Otherwise, for all intents and purposes, it was pretty much assumed that there would be no Christmas parade in 2015.

And, finally... No one is asking anyone to read the whole thread  -- in fact, I have a heading in the very first post on page 1 of this thread that says, "You don't have to read the whole thread"!    For some reason, people think they can't or shouldn't post without carefully going through every page.   Bottom line -- just jump into the thread!  If you're unsure of whether or not something has been discussed, feel free to ask -- or just bring up the subject anyway (as you did, which we appreciate !  No one is going to flame anyone here for talking about the holiday season events, even if they have already been mentioned/discussed.  There are new people tuning into these threads all the time, and they, too, have not read all of the pages -- so it never hurts to reiterate or recap something that we have talked about in the past.




mom2rtk said:


> Wow. We've all been concerned there might not be a Christmas parade. But this is the first report that goes past mere speculation and reading between the lines.
> 
> Thanks for posting that. We're teetering back and forth between Christmas and Halloween, and this might help give us a nudge.
> 
> I just can't imagine the parks will feel as Christmasy without that parade at least once a day.



Steve Davison -- of Disney -- said that there would be no holiday shows this year.  That was more than speculation.  And MiceChat posted that there would be no Christmas parade this year, supporting what Steve had said.  

I think that where it all got murky and speculative was in the second guessing of what was already stated -- wondering if, maybe, there would be an exception made for the daytime, and wondering if a daytime Christmas parade would be running for the Holiday tour.  

Also, it didn't help matters any that in a blog on AllEars, the writer stated that the Christmas Fantasy Parade would be happening in the daytime -- directly contradicting MiceChat's report!    Conflicting info!

But, yes, this is the first time we have specifically heard the statement made about the parade only, separate from the other holiday stuff.

It's going to be "all 60th, all the time" as they said at the press conference back in January.  No holiday fireworks, no Christmas parade, no holiday World of Color.  I wish they would increase the Candlelight nights!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Steve Davison -- of Disney -- said that there would be no holiday shows this year.  That was more than speculation.  And MiceChat posted that there would be no Christmas parade this year, supporting what Steve had said.
> 
> I think that where it all got murky and speculative was in the second guessing of what was already stated -- wondering if, maybe, there would be an exception made for the daytime, and wondering if a daytime Christmas parade would be running for the Holiday tour.
> 
> Also, it didn't help matters any that in a blog on AllEars, the writer stated that the Christmas Fantasy Parade would be happening in the daytime -- directly contradicting MiceChat's report!    Conflicting info!
> 
> But, yes, this is the first time we have specifically heard the statement made about the parade only, separate from the other holiday stuff.
> 
> It's going to be "all 60th, all the time" as they said at the press conference back in January.  No holiday fireworks, no Christmas parade, no holiday World of Color.  I wish they would increase the Candlelight nights!


 

Sorry Sherry, I guess that's what I get for popping back and forth between the Christmas and Halloween threads.

Thanks for recapping.

I don't care as much about the fireworks, because there will be a fireworks show of some sort, and just between you and me....... it's all the same to me. I can't tell one fireworks show from another!  But the parade? That really made the Christmas season come together at DL. It just wouldn't be the same without it. I think I just assumed they would do it during the day and the new one at night.

Aren't they continuing the regular daytime parade up until then? Or is that gone too? It seems odd to think there might just be no daytime parade that time of year.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sorry Sherry, I guess that's what I get for popping back and forth between the Christmas and Halloween threads.
> 
> Thanks for recapping.
> 
> I don't care as much about the fireworks, because there will be a fireworks show of some sort, and just between you and me....... it's all the same to me. I can't tell one fireworks show from another!  But the parade? That really made the Christmas season come together at DL. It just wouldn't be the same without it. I think I just assumed they would do it during the day and the new one at night.
> 
> Aren't they continuing the regular daytime parade up until then? Or is that gone too? It seems odd to think there might just be no daytime parade that time of year.



No problem!   I have to remember which thread I am in most of the time too, so who knows what I have even posted in which thread?!

I've actually never been a big fireworks fan -- although Halloween Screams is cool, and I like the snow at the end of Believe...in Holiday Magic.  I like looking at them in photos more than I do seeing them in person!

It now seems like all signs are pointing to Soundsational being the parade that runs in the daytime -- I guess for the entire rest of the year?

It will feel odd not to have a Christmas parade -- it seems like there should be one, and it does seem like a lot of holiday entertainment is being wiped out all in one swoop due to the events of the 60th!  I know that the 60th is a big deal, but the holiday season is a big deal too -- and a lot of people (who don't follow DISboards or other discussion forums) will probably not even really be all that aware of what's happening for the 60th.  They may not even care.  They will simply go to DLR wanting to enjoy the holiday season festivities.  So -- 60th anniversary and all -- I hope that there is still enough 'holiday' left in the holiday season!  I know that the Christmas star will likely return to the top of the Matterhorn, and hopefully it will be a glorious sight to behold, but... is that enough??

This is why the Halloween Party -- in my mind -- is so up in the air.  I know that it is hard for some folks to imagine it back at DCA -- without the Halloween Screams fireworks and without the short little Cavalcade -- but... is Disney realllllllllly going to take at least 14 nights (probably more) to have a party in Disneyland, preventing people from seeing Paint the Night?  They can't charge extra for MHP tickets, using PTN as a selling point, when it will be running for the general public all year long.  

And some of those MHP nights will be Fridays and at least one Saturday -- nights that regular guests could be watching the new Disneyland Forever fireworks.  I can't imagine MHP not moving back to DCA this year, honestly -- and yet, there don't seem to be any brand new, recent rumors to indicate that it's happening.  The last rumors about it were late last year.  It just seems that MHP (in Disneyland) is going to interrupt the flow of the new 60th anniversary events in some way or another.


----------



## lvdis

I sure wish we knew for sure what the holidays will look like this year.  I'm planning to go for the first time during the Christmas season in early December. I know I'll love it no matter what, but there are certain holiday touches I was looking forward to.  Don't get me wrong, I'm excited about the anniversary offerings too.  I guess missing the Christmas parade won't bother me as much, but I really really want to see the holiday overlays on the rides. 

I know this year is different, but in years past, how early could you typically expect to see a holiday schedule of some sort for the Christmas season?  I've been wanting to go during the Christmas season for quite a while and had finally decided this is the year.


----------



## Sherry E

lvdis said:


> I sure wish we knew for sure what the holidays will look like this year.  I'm planning to go for the first time during the Christmas season in early December. I know I'll love it no matter what, but there are certain holiday touches I was looking forward to.  Don't get me wrong, I'm excited about the anniversary offerings too.  I guess missing the Christmas parade won't bother me as much, but I really really want to see the holiday overlays on the rides.
> 
> I know this year is different, but in years past, how early could you typically expect to see a holiday schedule of some sort for the Christmas season?  I've been wanting to go during the Christmas season for quite a while and had finally decided this is the year.



I wish we knew too!  I think that that the 2 major ride overlays will be back -- I am pretty certain that both It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday will be running.  They were both running during the 50th anniversary year, if I recall correctly, so I think they will be running again.  As for Jingle Cruise (the newest in the holiday overlay group)... I guess it will be back for a 3rd year.  I don't see why they couldn't bring it back.

I am hoping that Viva Navidad is back in DCA for its 3rd year too.

I am going to guess that there will not be the usual Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting in DL, which is a tradition.  Since the Castle is going to be decked out in Diamond-themed décor, we can only hope that it sparkles and shimmers at night.  But I don't think we will have the standard icicle lights that are usually there every holiday season.

And beyond those things, in my mind I am thinking about certain areas of the parks that are normally done up in themed décor.  If the Diamond-themed décor is too prominent all over DL, I don't know if it could interfere with some of the usual holiday décor in those spots -- but I hope not.

As for a schedule of some kind -- well, as you know, Disneyland is notoriously slow in releasing schedules and calendars and details of special events.  Their website's calendar might not have anything updated as far as a schedule until 6 weeks out, or less.  The holiday season's official start and end dates might not be announced until September!   If something massive or major is happening during the holiday season, then they might deem it worthy of an early Parks Blog -- so we might hear of any major news in July or August.  If everything is business as usual, then they won't tell us anything until late in the summer, just before Halloween Time begins.

In this post, you can get a sense of when certain things began in both 2014 and 2013 -- http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...iting-details-for-2015.3358217/#post-52730324 

I'll update it with more 2015 info when it comes in.

Of course, this year will be different in some ways, as you said, but that is a general guideline of when to expect things like park decorations, candy canes, hotel decorations, the ice rink and Winter Village in DTD, etc.

I think that early December will be a safe time to go to be able to see/experience whatever is going to be happening for the holidays.  I don't think you'll miss anything.

​


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, it really seems almost too easy to me to now assume they will "give back" the Christmas stuff next year in a hard ticket party. I have to think if they were starting this year, they would still need the dancers for a parade.

But only time will tell............


----------



## rwhistler92

We were planning to take the Holiday tour this year. One of the draws was special seating for the Holiday parade. 
I wonder if they will have special seating for Soundsational or even better, Paint the Night. 
I hate not knowing LOL


----------



## AussieNSW

The more I read about Christmas this year at Disneyland the louder I hear the voice in my head saying maybe this year is not a good idea.  Over the years that I have been to Disneyland I have always dreamed about seeing and experiencing it at Christmas time. This year was going to be the year but I am now getting concerned that it is going to be more a 60th feel than a Christmas feel. I want the full experience as this will be the only time we will get to this at this time of the year. As we are flying in from overseas I need to start making some decisions in regard to air lines ect. i am thinking that maybe due to this I might be better off seeing WDW at Christmas although I do prefer Disneyland. With some extra juggling I could fly into Orlando and home from LAX. Has any one got an idea of when they take down the holiday backdrop on Its a Small World? I don't need an exact date but a general idea. We will be flying home probably around the 12th of Jan. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Sherry E

AussieNSW said:


> The more I read about Christmas this year at Disneyland the louder I hear the voice in my head saying maybe this year is not a good idea.  Over the years that I have been to Disneyland I have always dreamed about seeing and experiencing it at Christmas time. This year was going to be the year but I am now getting concerned that it is going to be more a 60th feel than a Christmas feel. I want the full experience as this will be the only time we will get to this at this time of the year. As we are flying in from overseas I need to start making some decisions in regard to air lines ect. i am thinking that maybe due to this I might be better off seeing WDW at Christmas although I do prefer Disneyland. With some extra juggling I could fly into Orlando and home from LAX. Has any one got an idea of when they take down the holiday backdrop on Its a Small World? I don't need an exact date but a general idea. We will be flying home probably around the 12th of Jan. Thanks for all your help



It's a Small World Holiday usually closes soon after Martin Luther King Day for the holiday overlay removal.  If I recall correctly (and hopefully *figment_jii* can correct me if I'm wrong), I think that the last day for IASWH this past holiday season was January 25, 2015.  Also, Haunted Mansion Holiday stayed open a few days longer than usual as well, but it closed first, before IASWH.  They are usually not closed at the same time.

I know what you mean -- the 60th anniversary things are nice, and I'm sure it will all be spectacular, but the reality is that some people will not care too much about that aspect of Disneyland Resort and will just want a good holiday season experience.  The holidays are normally a huge deal at DLR -- I would certainly hope they wouldn't overshadow the seasonal merriment too much to showcase all of the Diamond Anniversary things.  There has to be a good balance of holiday and 60th!  It is possible that they could have some special plans in store for the holidays -- surprises that we may have no idea about right now. They could add in little pop-up, one-day events or some sort of a party.  They could add in some extra holiday things to DCA.  It's hard to say.  But the usual holiday entertainment is certainly taking a big hit this year, and it will probably end up as a paid party exclusive in 2016 or 2017!


----------



## Luisa

AussieNSW said:


> The more I read about Christmas this year at Disneyland the louder I hear the voice in my head saying maybe this year is not a good idea.  Over the years that I have been to Disneyland I have always dreamed about seeing and experiencing it at Christmas time. This year was going to be the year but I am now getting concerned that it is going to be more a 60th feel than a Christmas feel. I want the full experience as this will be the only time we will get to this at this time of the year. As we are flying in from overseas I need to start making some decisions in regard to air lines ect. i am thinking that maybe due to this I might be better off seeing WDW at Christmas although I do prefer Disneyland. With some extra juggling I could fly into Orlando and home from LAX. Has any one got an idea of when they take down the holiday backdrop on Its a Small World? I don't need an exact date but a general idea. We will be flying home probably around the 12th of Jan. Thanks for all your help


I had the same worry for a little while, I love Disneyland at Christmas and was worried it would be 'spoilt' without the parade and with all the 60th Anniversary celebrations. But then I remembered how beautifully they did DCA and how much I loved the Buena Vista st decorations, I also had a look back on my photos from the 50th at Christmas and it was done up for both then so can't see why they wouldn't this year. Sure I'm disappointed there'll be no holiday parade or Christmas lights on the castle but I can't wait to see the castle all lit up with diamonds and the Paint the Night parade looks awesome! I guess part of my worry is I'm bringing mum for her first visit and she is so looking forward to seeing the holiday decorations, but I know she'll love it anyway and I'm just projecting my own concerns.


----------



## sgrap

Luisa said:


> I had the same worry for a little while, I love Disneyland at Christmas and was worried it would be 'spoilt' without the parade and with all the 60th Anniversary celebrations. But then I remembered how beautifully they did DCA and how much I loved the Buena Vista st decorations, I also had a look back on my photos from the 50th at Christmas and it was done up for both then so can't see why they wouldn't this year. Sure I'm disappointed there'll be no holiday parade or Christmas lights on the castle but I can't wait to see the castle all lit up with diamonds and the Paint the Night parade looks awesome! I guess part of my worry is I'm bringing mum for her first visit and she is so looking forward to seeing the holiday decorations, but I know she'll love it anyway and I'm just projecting my own concerns.


That is how I feel about it . . . our only other Christmas time trip to DLR was during the 50th, and we loved it.  Whatever is going on, it will be amazing!!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## NancyIL

Thanks for your very informative thread!

I have been going to WDW every year at holiday time since 1997, and I decided to return again this year. However, I have  never been to Disneyland when it's decorated for Christmas, so I may do both this December!  When  I was last at Disneyland in late April/early May 2014 (when it was hot, hot, hot!), I felt that my 5-day ticket was longer than necessary. However, with both 60th anniversary and Christmas events going on, I think I'll want 5 days there.

I'll look forward to reading about the holiday details  as they become available!


----------



## modegard

rwhistler92 said:


> We were planning to take the Holiday tour this year. One of the draws was special seating for the Holiday parade.
> I wonder if they will have special seating for Soundsational or even better, Paint the Night.
> I hate not knowing LOL



I am with you on this one.  We have never been to DLR during the Christmas season and are going to take the Holiday Tour this year when we go.  I would gladly pay for reserved seating for every parade and fireworks too, if they had the option.  We have done the reserved seating for Fantasmic and it was great.  Looking forward to the tour on it's own though.  We took the Halloween Haunts Tour a few years ago and loved it!

It never fails, I sit in my parade 'spot' on the curb for hours before the parade and someone comes along minutes before it starts and asks me to squeeze over, or worse - tries to push me out of my spot so they can take it, or shoves their kids in front of me.  Drives me nuts.  But I am one of those people that will stand my ground and not move.  If my four kids want to see the parade, I make them wait with me.  I do not hold their spots for them so they can go on rides with dad while I wait (of course bathroom breaks are different).  Bums in the seat or its gone I tell them!    So reserved seats for the parade will make everyone happy!  Especially my husband who thinks waiting for the parade is a waste of time, but he has stuck it out with me once or twice.  lol


----------



## Misskitty3

Joining up to read and learn about all of the possible holiday happenings going on this year!

We don't have any trips planned *yet*!   

Last year, we visited over the Veterans weekend and it was perfect!  The kids had Tuesday off of school so they only missed one day of school (Monday).  This year, they have Wednesday off of school....so not sure if we will be able to do 2 days off of school.

Sherry - These threads are so fun and never fail to get me in a Disney mood!  Thank you!!


----------



## marvel

we are spending a month in Cali with the last 12 days at Disney, starting the 30th December, and I am petrified of the crowd situation.
this is our 5 or 6th time to DL but never across Xmas.  Anyone give me some comfort that it's still enjoyable? figure that the first 3 or 4 days will be super crowded but after that it should die off a little towards our last few days of our stay? we will have 10 day passes.  Excited to be there at Xmas but worried just the same.


----------



## JinglePoem

After New Years, it dies off, considerably. In fact, that first week in January is one of our favorite times to go- still plenty of Christmas cheer, but dramatically fewer crowds. And between Dec 30th and January 2nd, just breathe in the happy crowds and festive feel and don't stress over what you might not be able to do- you'll have PLENTY of time to do everything after the crowds die down, so just really soak up the atmosphere and enjoy


----------



## AussieNSW

Does It's A Small World have fast passes over the Christmas season? I know that it does not normally have them but was wondering if that changed when they do the overlays. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JinglePoem

As of last Christmas, no, they do not. However, even if the line is extra long, it moves really quickly and everyone is Christmas-happy


----------



## mom2rtk

We have been there the last 2 Decembers and no FP on IASWH.

We were happy to find FP on Haunted Mansion Holiday last year though after waiting through that crazy long line a couple times in 2013........ big life improvement.


----------



## lvdis

I'm so excited I had to share!  Got my flights booked this morning, non-stops flying into SNA.  We arrive on 12/5 and fly out on 5/10 and have 4 day park hoppers!  Now I just have to contain my excitement until closer to the trip.  I don't want the next 7 months to rush by, but I can't wait!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I was surprised to see a nonstop SNA flight pop up for us as well (also on the 5th, maybe we can wave at each other at the airport?)  It helped to take the edge off the less than stellar flight coming home on NYE.  

Now to figure out if I sell my guys on Fantasmic - we've never seen it before on either coast!


----------



## lvdis

peanutmomma said:


> I was surprised to see a nonstop SNA flight pop up for us as well (also on the 5th, maybe we can wave at each other at the airport?)  It helped to take the edge off the less than stellar flight coming home on NYE.
> 
> Now to figure out if I sell my guys on Fantasmic - we've never seen it before on either coast!


Oh wow, sounds like you have a long vacation planned!  Our flight is a later one, it gets in at 6:10pm, but it works out good for us.


----------



## peanutmomma

My husband is from Australia so we're spending the holidays with his family - we usually tack on a few days in California on our way to help break up the trip a bit.  Otherwise KC to Sydney is a whole lot of airplane seat time.  Getting to see the parks decorated for Christmas and the 60th anniversary will be a nice bonus!  

I was hoping for a nonstop on the way back, but I don't think we'd make the early one due to immigrations and baggage claim, and the prospect of spending 10 hours at LAX makes me stabby.


----------



## Malroy

Just booked our tickets!! We are doing 11/15-11/17 in the parks. Traveling with my husband, MIL, niece and nephew. First time doing christmas at DL and VERY EXCITED!


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Booked BWPPI for 12/11-12/15 secured as we missed it last year and stayed at Camelot, really nice just not "home" once DD17 college classes secured as she is in running start at the HS we can move forward with all else!! So excited to go back for Christmas and the 60th for more than 2.5 days!


----------



## princesszelda

Booked BWPPI Dec 2-6 Huge family trip!


----------



## MarcV

Booked at Disneyland Hotel Dec 13-17...super excited


----------



## Tyggress

Surprising hubby with a weekend trip for his birthday, Dec 11 - 13th.  We're staying at the GCH..he has NO idea!  I rented DVC points here on the board, which was SOOO much cheaper than directly booking a room.  We've never stayed at GCH before...and for the holidays!  OMG...I can't wait!


----------



## LadyBJ

I have mixed feelings about our Christmas trip this year since it is during the busiest week between Christmas and New Year! I wish we could move our dates but they're not very flexible. We're doing a split stay at BWPPI and GCH. Haven't booked anything yet but BWPPI as I'm hoping to get a good deal for our GCH stay.


----------



## backinoz

We'll also be there over Christmas - 23-26 Dec to end our 4 week holiday BUT we're also going for 5 days at the start of the trip 30 November - 4 Dec. Second trip for me & the girls, first visit for DH (a keen photographer) so do as much as we can in those first 5 days, and then take it easy, eat good food, start early, see shows and do FP rides on the return visit over Christmas. My girls are VERY happy the Mad Tea Party is returning - was one of their favourite things on our last visit.


----------



## Kristina

dtnrhi said:


> My cousins have danced in the Christmas Parade in the past few years, and were going to be filmed for the TV version again this winter. This year, however, they are being told there _*is no Christmas Parade.*_ They were told they will be going to dance on stage for a show there on the normal recording weekend, but there is not a parade to be filmed in this year



Hi, question! Do we know or what's the best guess as to when filming for this years event will be? 

I this very moment finally am ready to book my hotel/buy airfare and my excitment just went through the roof! This after watching 60th youtube video, gawh I'm so excited! I promise to read back but if anyone knows right now that would be great! I'm thinking Nov 30th monday for 5 nights. Although I'm worried that's right smack in the time for the taping and I'd rather not deal with that if I can help it. 
Thanks!


----------



## AWalks

peanutmomma said:


> I was surprised to see a nonstop SNA flight pop up for us as well (also on the 5th, maybe we can wave at each other at the airport?)  It helped to take the edge off the less than stellar flight coming home on NYE.





peanutmomma said:


> My husband is from Australia so we're spending the holidays with his family - we usually tack on a few days in California on our way to help break up the trip a bit.  Otherwise KC to Sydney is a whole lot of airplane seat time.  Getting to see the parks decorated for Christmas and the 60th anniversary will be a nice bonus!



I was already so anxious about having to fly with our preschooler and toddler from KC to LAX (even with a set of grandparents traveling with us), so I can't imagine going all the way from KC to Australia!  Very smart to break it up with a stop at DL 

Our first ever trip to DL (and our kids' first Disney trip ever!) is the week before yours (heading home on the 4th), and prior to Southwest opening up their late fall & winter schedule, I had just been using the Sept and Oct KC-LAX flight schedules as a rough guide to help us figure out which flights would work best. As of then, there were no nonstop flights from KC to SNA and I didn't see KC listed on any of the Southwest announcements about new nonstop flights for SNA, and DH just does not want to deal with layovers with the kiddos at this age.  Then I got up at 5 am on the day the schedule came out to get everything booked, and the nonstop flights to/from LAX were super expensive and at terrible times!  I started to freak out a bit and then thought to check KC-SNA just in case, and like you I was pleasantly surprised to see nonstop flights!  I thought for sure we had already used up all of our pixie dust for this trip by securing the VGC rental, but I was very happy to get a little more!

I'm a little bummed that there will most likely not be the sparkling icicle lights on the castle for Christmas this year due to the 60th anniversary bling, but I guess that will just give us an excuse to go back in a year or two


----------



## mom2rtk

AWalks said:


> I was already so anxious about having to fly with our preschooler and toddler from KC to LAX (even with a set of grandparents traveling with us), so I can't imagine going all the way from KC to Australia!  Very smart to break it up with a stop at DL
> 
> Our first ever trip to DL (and our kids' first Disney trip ever!) is the week before yours (heading home on the 4th), and prior to Southwest opening up their late fall & winter schedule, I had just been using the Sept and Oct KC-LAX flight schedules as a rough guide to help us figure out which flights would work best. As of then, there were no nonstop flights from KC to SNA and I didn't see KC listed on any of the Southwest announcements about new nonstop flights for SNA, and DH just does not want to deal with layovers with the kiddos at this age.  Then I got up at 5 am on the day the schedule came out to get everything booked, and the nonstop flights to/from LAX were super expensive and at terrible times!  I started to freak out a bit and then thought to check KC-SNA just in case, and like you I was pleasantly surprised to see nonstop flights!  I thought for sure we had already used up all of our pixie dust for this trip by securing the VGC rental, but I was very happy to get a little more!
> 
> I'm a little bummed that there will most likely not be the sparkling icicle lights on the castle for Christmas this year due to the 60th anniversary bling, but I guess that will just give us an excuse to go back in a year or two




Just popping in to say hi to all my fellow KC travelers!

We have gone from KC to LAX nonstop and KC to SNA with a change of planes. Both have their advantages. I sort of enjoyed the way changing planes broke things up for us, and I enjoyed seeing Hoover Dam from the air landing in Las Vegas. It was great having only a short commute from SNA to DLR. But that direct flight into LAX left us with some time to enjoy the parks on arrival day, so definitely an advantage there as well.

Having a nonstop into SNA would definitely be the best of both worlds though. I'll definitely keep an eye out for that when we commit on dates for our fall trip!


----------



## AWalks

mom2rtk said:


> Just popping in to say hi to all my fellow KC travelers!
> 
> We have gone from KC to LAX nonstop and KC to SNA with a change of planes. Both have their advantages. I sort of enjoyed the way changing planes broke things up for us, and I enjoyed seeing Hoover Dam from the air landing in Las Vegas. It was great having only a short commute from SNA to DLR. But that direct flight into LAX left us with some time to enjoy the parks on arrival day, so definitely an advantage there as well.
> 
> Having a nonstop into SNA would definitely be the best of both worlds though. I'll definitely keep an eye out for that when we commit on dates for our fall trip!



I've been lurking around the boards for quite a while now and usually don't have much time to post, but I have loved looking at the photos in your trip reports - and you are an AMAZING seamstress!  

Sometimes it seems like everyone else on here lives within easy driving distance to a Disney park and can make several trips per year with minimal travel time and expense, so I feel better when I see fellow Midwesterners on here who have a big trek to either park 

Looks like the KC nonstops to SNA start on November 22, but hopefully it's popular enough that even if it doesn't work with your dates this year, it will be available for future trips. 

https://www.southwest.com/html/promotions/newservice.html 

I think as our boys get older the layover and/or flying into a bigger and busier airport won't be as much of an issue, and really if we had to do nonstops to/from LAX it would not have been the end of the world.  Either way, we're going to be heading to DISNEYLAND, right?!


----------



## sgrap

AWalks said:


> I've been lurking around the boards for quite a while now and usually don't have much time to post, but I have loved looking at the photos in your trip reports - and you are an AMAZING seamstress!
> 
> Sometimes it seems like everyone else on here lives within easy driving distance to a Disney park and can make several trips per year with minimal travel time and expense, so I feel better when I see fellow Midwesterners on here who have a big trek to either park
> 
> Looks like the KC nonstops to SNA start on November 22, but hopefully it's popular enough that even if it doesn't work with your dates this year, it will be available for future trips.
> 
> https://www.southwest.com/html/promotions/newservice.html
> 
> I think as our boys get older the layover and/or flying into a bigger and busier airport won't be as much of an issue, and really if we had to do nonstops to/from LAX it would not have been the end of the world.  Either way, we're going to be heading to DISNEYLAND, right?!


We are from the PNW, so we can't drive either.  18+ hours is way more than I consider reasonably driveable. Thankfully we do have a number of options for direct flights to SNA and LGB. We actually love the JetBlue flights into Long Beach much more than the flights into SNA.  It's only a little bit further, but such a cute small airport, and JetBlue is our favorite airline.


----------



## AWalks

Kristina said:


> Hi, question! Do we know or what's the best guess as to when filming for this years event will be?
> 
> I this very moment finally am ready to book my hotel/buy airfare and my excitment just went through the roof! This after watching 60th youtube video, gawh I'm so excited! I promise to read back but if anyone knows right now that would be great! I'm thinking Nov 30th monday for 5 nights. Although I'm worried that's right smack in the time for the taping and I'd rather not deal with that if I can help it.
> Thanks!



The dates you're looking at are when we'll be there, so I hope there won't be taping going on!

If you look back at the first page on this thread (http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...erthread-5-awaiting-details-for-2015.3358217/), for the last few years at least, the Christmas taping has been in early November.  Of course if they are doing some kind of stage show instead of the parade this year, that could change the scheduling, but based on past years if they are filming anything it is likely to be before Thanksgiving (someone correct me if I'm wrong).    I think that first weekend in December is the Candlelight Processional though, so that may be something to keep in mind when solidifying your dates.



sgrap said:


> We are from the PNW, so we can't drive either.  18+ hours is way more than I consider reasonably driveable. Thankfully we do have a number of options for direct flights to SNA and LGB. We actually love the JetBlue flights into Long Beach much more than the flights into SNA.  It's only a little bit further, but such a cute small airport, and JetBlue is our favorite airline.



ITA, 18 hours is NOT reasonably driveable!  DH once said that we could afford to take more trips to WDW if we drove instead of flying, and he insisted it would only be one, slightly long day of driving...it's an 18-19 hour drive, assuming no traffic or construction.  And one of our kids gets carsick.  Um, no thanks!  Most of DH's family lives in the PNW too (Portland), so I think maybe when the kids are older we may drive out there and make a real road trip out of it, but otherwise I would rather just travel a little less frequently and take the 3 hour nonstop flight.


----------



## sgrap

AWalks said:


> ITA, 18 hours is NOT reasonably driveable!  DH once said that we could afford to take more trips to WDW if we drove instead of flying, and he insisted it would only be one, slightly long day of driving...it's an 18-19 hour drive, assuming no traffic or construction.  And one of our kids gets carsick.  Um, no thanks!  Most of DH's family lives in the PNW too (Portland), so I think maybe when the kids are older we may drive out there and make a real road trip out of it, but otherwise I would rather just travel a little less frequently and take the 3 hour nonstop flight.


I agree, and even if it was only one long day of driving ( my back would not tolerate that much driving in one day ), you have to recover.  Road trips are much better when you can take your time and enjoy them instead of just gritting them out.


----------



## peanutmomma

This will be our first Christmas at DLR.  I know the entertainment schedule won't be released for a while, but I think our first day (6 Dec) might coincide with Candlelight Processional weekend.  Anyone have any experience with how that impacts Fantasmic, if at all?  

I've only seen it at WDW years ago, and I've read that DL's version is the better of the two.  I've been looking at restaurant menus and am wondering if one of the dining packages would be the better option for that day.


----------



## mom2rtk

AWalks said:


> I've been lurking around the boards for quite a while now and usually don't have much time to post, but I have loved looking at the photos in your trip reports - and you are an AMAZING seamstress!
> 
> Sometimes it seems like everyone else on here lives within easy driving distance to a Disney park and can make several trips per year with minimal travel time and expense, so I feel better when I see fellow Midwesterners on here who have a big trek to either park
> 
> Looks like the KC nonstops to SNA start on November 22, but hopefully it's popular enough that even if it doesn't work with your dates this year, it will be available for future trips.
> 
> https://www.southwest.com/html/promotions/newservice.html
> 
> I think as our boys get older the layover and/or flying into a bigger and busier airport won't be as much of an issue, and really if we had to do nonstops to/from LAX it would not have been the end of the world.  Either way, we're going to be heading to DISNEYLAND, right?!


 

You are very sweet. Thank you!  Sometimes it feels like we're about as far from at least one Disney park as you can get. I'm still waiting for them to add one here in the Midwest.  We have actually driven to DLR 4 times, mostly because there's so much to see between here and there. We have also driven to FL a couple times, but that's not nearly as interesting. We're flying to FL in a couple weeks, but mostly for a beach vacation.

And thanks for the additional info on the SNA nonstops. Since we're talking about an October trip it looks like we'll miss out this time. Fingers crossed the routes are popular enough that they continue it!


----------



## LadyBJ

Just booked our flights for last week of December-early January! So excited!! I can't wait! First time to celebrate Christmas at DLR. I've never seen fireworks and stayed during late hours there too. Last time we went in 2013 was during weekdays and off-season. Many firsts for my family still.


----------



## Sherry E

Even though there is no real "expected" news yet beyond what we already know -- which is that there will be no Christmas parade, holiday fireworks or holiday World of Color this year -- every week I still hope that the Parks Blog will surprise us with an early announcement of some kind.  And that very well could happen IF there is anything new and significant coming to the holiday season at DLR this year.  Two years ago, when World of Color-Winter Dreams made its debut, the Parks Blog actually told us about it in the summer (I think it was July).  And in 2012, when they decided to run the 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony, they told us about it in August.

So... I am hopeful that if the rumor of the return of the Christmas star (to the top of the Matterhorn) turns out to be true, we will find out about it via the Parks Blog in July or August.  They could do a 'teaser' blog with a clue, just as they did about the return of the Hatbox Ghost, and then make an actual announcement later on.

The holiday season is a big, big deal at DLR, and I keep thinking they're going to do something special for the holidays in conjunction with the celebration of the 60th anniversary (something that we haven't heard anything about).  I can picture them skimping on Halloween Time because they kind of skimp on it anyway (in a lot of ways), but, again, the holidays are a huge, popular, money-making season for DLR, and usually quite immersive, so I don't think they will let us down.

The Diamond Days Sweepstakes is ending in September -- before Halloween Time begins, presumably -- so that won't be going on during the holidays.  Drat!  But who knows?  Maybe they will add in some special one-day events or contests in the Fall.

As for decorations -- from what I have seen in photos, the Castle looks pretty in its current Diamond motif at night... but (in my opinion) not as pretty as it looks when it is lit up in icicle lights during the holiday season.  So if it is going to stay in its current mode for the rest of the year, that's unfortunate, as I think that seeing the glowing Castle, shimmering in the distance from Town Square, is a highlight after dark in Nov-Dec.

Also, in reading some commentary around the Internet, a couple of reports indicated that the "Diamond Celebration" décor around the parks (primarily DL) is not really pervasive.  The reports seemed to indicate that there are a lot of areas around Disneyland where there is no décor at all, or maybe just a random banner here and there.  There is nothing fun like during the 50th anniversary, when there were gold things everywhere (50 gold hidden Mickeys with "50" on them around the park, and gold ride vehicles).

So, in some ways it seems that the 60th anniversary is toned down in comparison to the 50th, and in other ways it seems that it is ramped up.  Either way, I think that the decorations for the holiday season will take center stage, and will not be overshadowed by the 60th stuff.  However, it has been speculated that there will probably not be any garland suspended over Main Street this year.  I guess it won't work with Soundsational and with Paint the Night.  I wonder if that means no Mickey-shaped wreaths anywhere to be found??

In other news.... Hobby Lobby is apparently the first store to reveal signs of the coming holidays on its shelves!  HL already has shelves full of Halloween and Thanksgiving-ish stuff, and has begun to get Christmas supplies in stock as well!   




​


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> In other news.... Hobby Lobby is apparently the first store to reveal signs of the coming holidays on its shelves!  HL already has shelves full of Halloween and Thanksgiving-ish stuff, and has begun to get Christmas supplies in stock as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You know that I love the holidays as much as anyone, but it's MAY!! That's worse than selling bathing suits the end of December, because people might be going somewhere tropical. No one needs Christmas decor in May! I almost want to go work at Hobby Lobby this week just to tell people not to buy the stuff ... it would be a very short job.

In other holiday news, I saw several cartons of Pumpkin Pie Dreyers ice cream in the freezer of my Safeway. Assuming they didn't get it at Hobby Lobby, I guess someone finally cleaned the very back of their freezer. 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> You know that I love the holidays as much as anyone, but it's MAY!! That's worse than selling bathing suits the end of December, because people might be going somewhere tropical. No one needs Christmas decor in May! I almost want to go work at Hobby Lobby this week just to tell people not to buy the stuff ... it would be a very short job.
> 
> In other holiday news, I saw several cartons of Pumpkin Pie Dreyers ice cream in the freezer of my Safeway. Assuming they didn't get it at Hobby Lobby, I guess someone finally cleaned the very back of their freezer.
> 
> PHXscuba



I don't "celebrate" the holidays quite this early in the year -- meaning, I am not listening to Christmas songs all day, watching Christmas movies all day and eating peppermint ice cream at this time of year -- but I don't have a problem with holiday things appearing in random stores.  I'm not buying whatever they have in stock (I don't even know if there is a Hobby Lobby in my area!), so it doesn't impact me one way or the other.   I'm also not celebrating Halloween in May.  I think it's funny when seasonal items appear early!

But I am looking forward to Christmas in July movies, because I can't stand summer and that will be one little bright spot for me in the middle of July (for about 10 days)!  

Really, though, I think that craft stores get a pass as far as getting holiday things in stock early.  People who craft, either for a living or as a passionate hobby, may need to get a very early start if they plan to get involved in detailed, elaborate, extensive Halloween-Thanksgiving-Christmas projects.  I am not a serious crafter, so I have no clue how long it takes to complete certain projects, but I would assume that it could take a while -- especially if mistakes are made and they need to start over or correct them before the actual holiday festivities roll around.

It definitely sounds as though your Safeway found some extra Pumpkin ice cream cartons in a storage room freezer somewhere and decided to trot them out.    I fully expected to see stray cartons of Peppermint Wonderland on the shelves of my local CVS' freezer this year -- as I did last year, in April -- but there are none to be found, which is good.  I like to have a good stretch of time without that ice cream in my life, so I can work up the craving to eat it again (when it officially hits the shelves again in September).  I actually can't remember when I last ate peppermint ice cream now.  I can't recall if it was December or January?   In any case, by the time it comes out again, I will be in the mood for it.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, you seem to be a peppermint ice cream expert  I used to love this flavor but am now not able to eat it for the candy pieces. Are there any smooth peppermints? I would love that. I know I could eat around the candy bits or melt them in cocoa. More seriously, thank you early and always for all your work on here for Christmas thread. You know I am still hoping Candlelight is expanded this year and that we do hear a little earlier anyway. I am planning on first weekend in December otherwise. 

There has been talk on here of no Christmas parade this year. I wanted to be sure I understand that means not taped Christmas Parade that airs on TV. The parade at Disneyland (I think most afternoons) will still be on,r right? I got to see part of it last year and would love to view it all, looked so cute.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, you seem to be a peppermint ice cream expert  I used to love this flavor but am now not able to eat it for the candy pieces. Are there any smooth peppermints? I would love that. I know I could eat around the candy bits or melt them in cocoa. More seriously, thank you early and always for all your work on here for Christmas thread. You know I am still hoping Candlelight is expanded this year and that we do hear a little earlier anyway. I am planning on first weekend in December otherwise.
> 
> There has been talk on here of no Christmas parade this year. I wanted to be sure I understand that means not taped Christmas Parade that airs on TV. The parade at Disneyland (I think most afternoons) will still be on,r right? I got to see part of it last year and would love to view it all, looked so cute.



I'm sure there must be smooth peppermint ice cream somewhere out there, but it probably wouldn't be as tasty because I think the crushed bits add the extra flavor.  The Slow Churned variety of Peppermint Wonderland seems to have fewer candy pieces in it -- sometimes almost none -- but, in my opinion, it just doesn't taste good.  It tastes like frozen toothpaste.

My guess is that Candlelight won't be expanded this year -- or any time soon -- because the way the 2012 expansion was handled didn't work well for Disney.  They tried to do too much by having it run for 20 nights, and that, in turn, caused Main Street businesses to lose money.  Disney got scared off from the idea of wanting to expand it again.   If they had just run it for half as many nights in 2012, or maybe 8 nights (over 4 weekends or something), it probably would have worked out better for them.

However, that said, IF ever there were a time for a Candlelight expansion again, this would be the year for it -- as Disney is celebrating its 60 years and various nostalgic elements.  Candlelight has been there since _almost_ the beginning.  Either way, expansion or no expansion, I have no doubt that it will take place on December 5th and 6th.   There is no reason why the traditional weekend should change.

Supposedly there will be no Christmas parade this year.    I guess that could always change, but Disney said (back in January) that the 60th anniversary shows would still be happening all year long, and in one piece of audio I heard (which I can no longer locate!) someone from Disney said that there would be no holiday shows this year, to keep the focus on the 60th anniversary.  And one of our DIS'ers was kind enough to report on it and confirm it in this thread.  Even beyond that, it was reported on MiceAge/MiceChat (an unofficial source of news) that there would be no Christmas parade this year, as well as no holiday fireworks.  The loss of the holiday fireworks is not too surprising, as they did not run during the 50th anniversary year either.  So it was to be expected that they would not run this year.

The loss of the Christmas parade is more surprising -- IF it holds true -- but the fact that they have a brand new nighttime parade this year is why the Christmas parade isn't happening.  They will likely run Soundsational during the day, and Paint the Night after dark, if all of the information turns out to be correct.  And that would probably mean no garland hanging over Main Street.

There will still be some sort of taping for ABC in early November, but it will probably focus on other entertainment/shows, or maybe even on Paint the Night.

Interestingly, looking around on the Internet I was reminded of how Disney was apparently considering moving A Christmas Fantasy Parade over to DCA back in 2005, which was met with a lot of resistance from DLR fans, as DCA was lacking in Christmas cheer at that point.  Disney, of course, changed the plan and never moved ACFP to DCA.  Now that DCA has gotten much more involved in the holiday season (though it still has a different 'personality' than Disneyland), I wonder if they will ever revisit the idea of having the Christmas parade in DCA (either as nightly entertainment or as part of a hard ticket Christmas party)?


----------



## Mouseketeers4

mom2rtk said:


> We have been there the last 2 Decembers and no FP on IASWH.
> 
> We were happy to find FP on Haunted Mansion Holiday last year though after waiting through that crazy long line a couple times in 2013........ big life improvement.



They were a lifesaver for us too when it ended up being my 4 year old's favorite ride of the trip last year.  We used the heck out of the HMH FP and the ride window usually started not long after getting the passes.  Stop back and check the machines even if the sign out front says they're not distributing.  They forgot to change the sign on at least one occasion during our visit.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you very much Sherry for your detailed reply. I appreciate it. Lol to frozen toothpaste that doesn't sound too appetizing. I also agree that slow churned I typically don't care for because not as much sugar or sweet. I remember years ago, I mean YEARS, ago when I was visiting my Grandma in TX there was a Marble Slab Creamery. They had an awesome smooth chocolate mint ice cream. It looked just like chocolate ice cream but was mint flavored. 

ITA on what you said about Candlelight. I realize MK has more space for it. Still it would be lovely to have it expanded at least one or two weeknights so not quite as packed over the one weekend and maybe a teeny bit more public friendly. 

I am not a fireworks fan so that is no loss for me. I enjoy the colors just not the noise. I was hoping to see the daytime Christmas parade this year. I guess we shall see. 

A fast pass for IASW would be awesome at Christmas time same with the Jingle Cruise!


----------



## CaptBane

Sooooo looking foreward to our Holiday/Birthday/60th trip this year. Even without the Christmas parade. Im just wondering if they'll have the Nightmare before Christmas overlay for the Haunted Mansion...or will they leave it be so that Hatbox Ghost can be seen...or will they give him a jolly Santa hat?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I'm sick Sinus infection, but every day I make sure and enter us in the weekly drawing. I swear Disney is whats keeping me going right now. LOL can't wait and I am wondering about the HM hatbox Ghost to. I want to see him so hope they keep him.


----------



## Sherry E

In another thread (asking about an end date for the Diamond Celebration), fellow DIS'er Fantaluminishes mentioned the possibility that It's a Small World Holiday's façade might not be decorated this year (in the famous colored lights that make it stand out and shine like a beacon in the night)!  It's not a rumor or fact or anything.  It's just a possibility of something that _could_ happen.   I'm sure that the inside of the ride would still get the overlay, but it's the outside that may be left alone.

That was something I had never really considered, as I think that the IASWH façade was at least partially decorated/colored in 2005, during the 50th anniversary.  Wasn't it?  (sgrap, you were there during the 50th -- do you remember colored lights on IASWH?)

If, for some reason, that happens, I think it will be too much.  I know that there will be some changes during both Halloween Time and the Holidays due to the 60th, but I think there is such a thing as too many changes.  No garland over Main Street, no Christmas parade, no holiday fireworks, no holiday World of Color and no Winter Castle shining in icicle lights -- that is enough of a loss.  If IASWH is not lit up in color at night -- which is one of the biggest highlights of the holiday season -- I will be really disappointed.  There has to be a balance of 60th anniversary and holidays.  It's possible to still celebrate the 60th anniversary and celebrate the holidays too -- just because the holidays will have begun doesn't mean that the Diamond Celebration will have ended, after all!


----------



## pudinhd

Since Disneyland is having Soundsational run during the day, I do not see any reason they could not have a daytime Christmas parade...  I am wondering if this is the start of moving it into a hard ticket event.


----------



## LadyBJ

I wish they would do a good mixture of the holiday season and the 60th anniversary. Two celebrations would be fun! It's my first time going during the holidays and while I'm excited to see the 60th anniversary decor and shows, I don't want to lose the holiday cheer.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> In another thread (asking about an end date for the Diamond Celebration), fellow DIS'er Fantaluminishes mentioned the possibility that It's a Small World Holiday's façade might not be decorated this year (in the famous colored lights that make it stand out and shine like a beacon in the night)!  It's not a rumor or fact or anything.  It's just a possibility of something that _could_ happen.   I'm sure that the inside of the ride would still get the overlay, but it's the outside that may be left alone.
> 
> That was something I had never really considered, as I think that the IASWH façade was at least partially decorated/colored in 2005, during the 50th anniversary.  Wasn't it?  (sgrap, you were there during the 50th -- do you remember colored lights on IASWH?)
> 
> If, for some reason, that happens, I think it will be too much.  I know that there will be some changes during both Halloween Time and the Holidays due to the 60th, but I think there is such a thing as too many changes.  No garland over Main Street, no Christmas parade, no holiday fireworks, no holiday World of Color and no Winter Castle shining in icicle lights -- that is enough of a loss.  If IASWH is not lit up in color at night -- which is one of the biggest highlights of the holiday season -- I will be really disappointed.  There has to be a balance of 60th anniversary and holidays.  It's possible to still celebrate the 60th anniversary and celebrate the holidays too -- just because the holidays will have begun doesn't mean that the Diamond Celebration will have ended, after all!


 


Sherry, if that turned out to be the case, it would be one step too far. It would tick ME off....... and right now I don't even have plans of being there that time of year! 

I have said all along that they need to take the free holiday stuff away before they can add a hard ticket Christmas party....... but I just can't believe they would do that. I look at IASWH as DLR's version of the Osborne lights at DHS.

They have to have SOME degree of the holidays visible in the parks every day. If they take away the castle icicle lights and the Christmas parade, that would be too much. I know MK at WDW only decorates Main Street for the holidays, but they at least have the option of buying a ticket for a Christmas party if you want more. So far DLR does not, and I'm just not seeing this as the year the hard ticket party rolls out there. (I think next year is far more likely).


----------



## lvdis

Sherry E said:


> In another thread (asking about an end date for the Diamond Celebration), fellow DIS'er Fantaluminishes mentioned the possibility that It's a Small World Holiday's façade might not be decorated this year (in the famous colored lights that make it stand out and shine like a beacon in the night)!  It's not a rumor or fact or anything.  It's just a possibility of something that _could_ happen.   I'm sure that the inside of the ride would still get the overlay, but it's the outside that may be left alone.
> 
> That was something I had never really considered, as I think that the IASWH façade was at least partially decorated/colored in 2005, during the 50th anniversary.  Wasn't it?  (sgrap, you were there during the 50th -- do you remember colored lights on IASWH?)
> 
> If, for some reason, that happens, I think it will be too much.  I know that there will be some changes during both Halloween Time and the Holidays due to the 60th, but I think there is such a thing as too many changes.  No garland over Main Street, no Christmas parade, no holiday fireworks, no holiday World of Color and no Winter Castle shining in icicle lights -- that is enough of a loss.  If IASWH is not lit up in color at night -- which is one of the biggest highlights of the holiday season -- I will be really disappointed.  There has to be a balance of 60th anniversary and holidays.  It's possible to still celebrate the 60th anniversary and celebrate the holidays too -- just because the holidays will have begun doesn't mean that the Diamond Celebration will have ended, after all!



Please, please don't let this happen! I have been dreaming about coming during the Christmas season for years and this year we have finally made plans for it to happen (airline tickets already purchased). I was excited when I realized this year would also be the 60th anniversary celebration, but if that means sacrificing all the special Christmas stuff then I'm very disappointed I picked this year to go.  

Do you know if there is anyone "in charge" at Disneyland who we could contact with our concerns and would it make a difference?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had assumed that the facade of It's A Small World Holiday would not be lit up this year as It's A Small World is used for some of the projections for Disneyland Forever. I cannot see how this will work with all the lights up.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> Since Disneyland is having Soundsational run during the day, I do not see any reason they could not have a daytime Christmas parade...  I am wondering if this is the start of moving it into a hard ticket event.



Unless there is a change in the plan for the holiday season, all information points to no Christmas Fantasy Parade.   Supposedly the focus is going to remain on the 60th entertainment.    Fellow DIS'er dtnrhi even reported that relatives (who perform in the parade) were told that it is not happening this year - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...etails-for-2015.3358217/page-23#post-53583174.  Also, Micechat reported no Christmas parade.

I think that Soundsational is supposed to be the daytime parade for the rest of the year.   

I did contemplate the possibility that there might simply just not be a parade taping this year, but that the Christmas parade may still happen -- that's what happened in 2014.  The Christmas parade was not taped, but it still happened -- and other Frozen-related stuff was taped for ABC.  They could do that this year, but based on what Steve Davison and another Disney person said at the press conference back in January (when the 60th shows were announced), it's going to be "all 60th, all the time" when the holiday season rolls around.





LadyBJ said:


> I wish they would do a good mixture of the holiday season and the 60th anniversary. Two celebrations would be fun! It's my first time going during the holidays and while I'm excited to see the 60th anniversary decor and shows, I don't want to lose the holiday cheer.



Exactly.  There needs to be a balance.  The only reason why I am not panicking yet (about a sparse holiday season) is because I know what a big, big deal the holiday season is to Disneyland Resort.  I mean, it is a major endeavor -- and it is a huge draw for people who absolutely love Christmas and the entire holiday season.  It's very significant that 3 major holiday shows are supposedly not going to happen, and that the Winter Castle will not be as "wintry" as it usually is, due to a lack of icicle lights (if that is what happens).  To remove anything else would just be going too far.

I keep thinking that Disney has some surprises in store for us, and that they will add in some interesting holiday-specific things (more than just the rumored return of the Christmas star to the top of the Matterhorn).  If it were Halloween Time we were talking about, I'd think that they would probably keep it on the minimal side for one season.  But the holidays are -- to quote a Cast Member I spoke to -- "very special to Disneyland Resort" and they really like to do them in a big way.  I hope they haven't lost sight of that because it's the 60th anniversary!




mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, if that turned out to be the case, it would be one step too far. It would tick ME off....... and right now I don't even have plans of being there that time of year!
> 
> I have said all along that they need to take the free holiday stuff away before they can add a hard ticket Christmas party....... but I just can't believe they would do that. I look at IASWH as DLR's version of the Osborne lights at DHS.
> 
> They have to have SOME degree of the holidays visible in the parks every day. If they take away the castle icicle lights and the Christmas parade, that would be too much. I know MK at WDW only decorates Main Street for the holidays, but they at least have the option of buying a ticket for a Christmas party if you want more. So far DLR does not, and I'm just not seeing this as the year the hard ticket party rolls out there. (I think next year is far more likely).



  The loss of IASWH's holiday lights would be enough to tick you off from afar!  I still think that the ride would get the overlay inside, but we all know that the exterior, the façade after dark, is a huge part of the whole IASWH experience!

I'm right there with you -- years ago when people were saying that the Christmas parade and the holiday fireworks could become party exclusives, I was the one saying, "No.  They've been around too long to be made into party exclusives."  The only way the old parade and old fireworks would suddenly be a novelty and a selling point of a hard ticket party would be to remove them -- which is what is being done this year -- and then reintroduce them in a "Back by popular demand!!" way, with probably some additions and changes.  I certainly hope Disney hasn't lost its mind and is contemplating adding in IASWH to the roster of possible future party exclusives.  They don't have HMH and SMGG as party exclusives, so they'd better not try that with the holidays either.

If we were talking about a scenario with the 60th anniversary stuff eclipsing, for example, the Springtime Roundup and the Egg-stravaganza, and those seasonal events being skipped, then yes... I could understand that.  But the holidays are huge at DLR, and people go there to have an immersive holiday experience.  Removing some of the major aspects of the season diminishes the immersion somewhat.  Even though I usually skip the parade and the fireworks, I like the snow on Main Street, and I love the Winter Castle.  The current nighttime Diamond Castle -- from what I have seen in photos -- is pretty, but it's not as striking and shimmery as the Winter Castle is.  So I hope it gets amped up a bit by November.



lvdis said:


> Please, please don't let this happen! I have been dreaming about coming during the Christmas season for years and this year we have finally made plans for it to happen (airline tickets already purchased). I was excited when I realized this year would also be the 60th anniversary celebration, but if that means sacrificing all the special Christmas stuff then I'm very disappointed I picked this year to go.
> 
> Do you know if there is anyone "in charge" at Disneyland who we could contact with our concerns and would it make a difference?



I don't know of anyone off-hand, but several years ago, when there was a rumor -- it was only a rumor, and it never happened -- that the general public was going to be allowed to stay and view the Halloween party exclusive fireworks, many, many people flooded poor Guest Services with concerns and complaints.  Sometimes the CMs who read the mail and answer the calls don't have any idea what is going on in the planning departments at DLR, and they are left to answer the calls from people who have heard rumors.

The only thing that we really know for sure at this point is that the 60th anniversary shows will be going strong all year, and that the main holiday shows are not supposed to happen.   The IASWH thing was just something mentioned by another DIS'er as a possibility, but it's not even a rumor at this point.  I think that IASWH will still happen, but how "colorful" it is on the outside after dark is the real question!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I had assumed that the facade of It's A Small World Holiday would not be lit up this year as It's A Small World is used for some of the projections for Disneyland Forever. I cannot see how this will work with all the lights up.
> 
> Corinna



There have been projections on the IASWH façade in the past, and it still had the lights.  It can be done.  If the fireworks were going on all night long, that would be a different story, but for the times they do happen the lights on IASWH could be turned off and then on again when the fireworks are over.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> In another thread (asking about an end date for the Diamond Celebration), fellow DIS'er Fantaluminishes mentioned the possibility that It's a Small World Holiday's façade might not be decorated this year (in the famous colored lights that make it stand out and shine like a beacon in the night)!  It's not a rumor or fact or anything.  It's just a possibility of something that _could_ happen.   I'm sure that the inside of the ride would still get the overlay, but it's the outside that may be left alone.
> 
> That was something I had never really considered, as I think that the IASWH façade was at least partially decorated/colored in 2005, during the 50th anniversary.  Wasn't it?  (sgrap, you were there during the 50th -- do you remember colored lights on IASWH?)
> 
> If, for some reason, that happens, I think it will be too much.  I know that there will be some changes during both Halloween Time and the Holidays due to the 60th, but I think there is such a thing as too many changes.  No garland over Main Street, no Christmas parade, no holiday fireworks, no holiday World of Color and no Winter Castle shining in icicle lights -- that is enough of a loss.  If IASWH is not lit up in color at night -- which is one of the biggest highlights of the holiday season -- I will be really disappointed.  There has to be a balance of 60th anniversary and holidays.  It's possible to still celebrate the 60th anniversary and celebrate the holidays too -- just because the holidays will have begun doesn't mean that the Diamond Celebration will have ended, after all!


 
I hope that It's a Small World Holiday will be up for our Dec visit.  Love all those pretty lights!  But I guess that it might be hard with all the projections.  We are visiting as a whole family this time so I wanted DH and DD (18) to experience IASWH.  But with all of the 60th anniversary stuff going on, I guess that we are lucky that they can also experience the 60th.


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> I hope that It's a Small World Holiday will be up for our Dec visit.  Love all those pretty lights!  But I guess that it might be hard with all the projections.  We are visiting as a whole family this time so I wanted DH and DD (18) to experience IASWH.  But with all of the 60th anniversary stuff going on, I guess that we are lucky that they can also experience the 60th.



There have been projections on IASWH before, during the holiday season, and the IASWH lights were just turned off and then turned on again.  It can be done.

The real intrusion would be during the time frame when IASW goes down to get its holiday overlay.  It is usually down for about 2-1/2 weeks, starting in late October.   If it is due to get lights and such, then I don't know what would happen to the projections on IASW while the holiday overlay was being installed.  That could be tricky.  But once IASWH is up and running they could still do the projections.

Also, one thing to consider is that not everyone who goes to Disneyland cares that much about parades and fireworks.  A lot of people love them, obviously -- hence, the huge crowds on Main Street and at the Hub -- but there are plenty of people who just don't care too much about nighttime shows.  I know people who don't care about fireworks or parades, or they may only care about one or the other.  I usually skip the parades and fireworks when I'm at Disneyland, because once I've seen them I've seen them.  I will make a point of seeing the new shows, of course, but after that I will want my holiday celebration.  A lot of people will go to DLR in search of a nice holiday celebration, and not really be too focused on the nighttime shows.  So there has to be enough "holiday" in the parks and around DLR to give people the holiday experience they want, even without those nighttime shows.

ETA:  I think that Halloween Time will be very telling.  If it seems that nothing is going to interrupt the Halloween Time festivities and that the season will carry on as usual, with very few changes, that will be a good indication that the holidays may not suffer too many more blows beyond the losses we already know about.  On the other hand, if Halloween Time is basically turned upside down or left as a shell of its former self, the holidays could be in trouble too!


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> There have been projections on IASWH before, during the holiday season, and the IASWH lights were just turned off and then turned on again.  It can be done.
> 
> The real intrusion would be during the time frame when IASW goes down to get its holiday overlay.  It is usually down for about 2-1/2 weeks, starting in late October.   If it is due to get lights and such, then I don't know what would happen to the projections on IASW while the holiday overlay was being installed.  That could be tricky.  But once IASWH is up and running they could still do the projections.
> 
> Also, one thing to consider is that not everyone who goes to Disneyland cares that much about parades and fireworks.  A lot of people love them, obviously -- hence, the huge crowds on Main Street and at the Hub -- but there are plenty of people who just don't care too much about nighttime shows.  I know people who don't care about fireworks or parades, or they may only care about one or the other.  I usually skip the parades and fireworks when I'm at Disneyland, because once I've seen them I've seen them.  I will make a point of seeing the new shows, of course, but after that I will want my holiday celebration.  A lot of people will go to DLR in search of a nice holiday celebration, and not really be too focused on the nighttime shows.  So there has to be enough "holiday" in the parks and around DLR to give people the holiday experience they want, even without those nighttime shows.


 
You are right, Sherry.  I remember seeing projections on IASWH last year.  So it can be done.

We like our holiday celebration too, we would watch the parades/fireworks one time on our visits and the rest of the time, we like to absorb the atmosphere!  We had so much fun taking photos of all the Christmas decorations and noticing all the little details.


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> You are right, Sherry.  I remember seeing projections on IASWH last year.  So it can be done.
> 
> We like our holiday celebration too, we would watch the parades/fireworks one time on our visits and the rest of the time, we like to absorb the atmosphere!  We had so much fun taking photos of all the Christmas decorations and noticing all the little details.



Yes, exactly -- and all of the themed decorations in every land add to that atmosphere.  I don't want the themed décor left out in favor of some bunting that says "60" on it!  I want the wacky décor in Toontown.  I want the rustic décor in Frontierland.  I want the Mardi Gras masks in New Orleans Square.   I want the wreaths of different countries in front of IASWH.  I want the honey pot décor in Critter Country.  I want the teeny tiny decorations on the Storybook Land boat ride.  And Main Street!  It has to have some decorations and holiday window displays, even if it is lacking in garland hanging overhead, as it is the entrance into Disneyland.  It sets the stage for the season!

As I mentioned,  I think that Halloween Time will be very telling. If it seems that nothing is going to interrupt the Halloween Time festivities and that the season will carry on as usual, with very few changes (if any), that will be a good indication that the holidays may not suffer too many more blows beyond the losses we already know about. On the other hand, if Halloween Time is basically turned upside down or left as a shell of its former self, the holidays could be in trouble too!

Oh, by the way, DIS'er and photographer extraordinaire, *Bret/mvf-m11c* (also one of the gift card winners of last year's Theme Week Countdown) has been at DLR this week, enjoying the new nighttime entertainment (and the popcorn buckets!).  He has posted a few photos on Facebook.  Stay tuned to his trip report in the DL trip report section, as I'm sure he will be posting some amazing shots of Paint the Night, Disneyland Forever and World of Color - Celebrate!

​


----------



## princesszelda

I just want my candy canes!


----------



## Sherry E

princesszelda said:


> I just want my candy canes!



I think there would be a mutiny on Disneyland if they didn't make the candy canes!    People would not be pleased.

I don't think that there is any fear of the candy cane-making disappearing this year, fortunately.  I think the Candy Canes and the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional are safe from the chopping block.  I also think that the hotel decorations, carolers, Santa, etc., are safe from the chopping block.  I think that Haunted Mansion Holiday is safe -- even though the Hatbox Ghost is back.  I think that the interior overlay of IASWH is safe.  The exterior... who knows?  I think that Viva Navidad in DCA is safe.  Jingle Cruise, I would guess, is safe... hopefully.  I think that there will be snow of some kind on Main Street, but it may just fall at the end of Disneyland Forever.  Frozen Fun... I wonder if Olaf's Snow Fest and Freeze the Night will be back for the holidays.  I tend to think that Snow Fest will return, but maybe not Freeze the Night.

I would have to imagine that the ice rink and Winter Village will be back in DTD, as well.


----------



## princesszelda

As long as I can get more candy canes I am a happy girl! I am not a fan of the HM overlay I know gasp! It might be a nice change to have a more of a low key/ decorations this year in the park. I am really lookinf forward to what they are going to do and not looking at the negative of it all.


----------



## Sherry E

princesszelda said:


> As long as I can get more candy canes I am a happy girl! I am not a fan of the HM overlay I know gasp! It might be a nice change to have a more of a low key/ decorations this year in the park. I am really lookinf forward to what they are going to do and not looking at the negative of it all.



I don't necessarily think of it as looking at the negative as much as looking at the reality of the situation, though if the reality involves things that are going to be omitted from the season then it could be viewed as looking at the negative if those were things that were important to people.  I don't like to get alarmed and upset over things that are only rumors and might not happen, and I always tell people on this forum what is just a rumor and what is a fact/official.  But I want to be sure to know the facts of what is and is not going to happen, and let people know what they will be dealing with.

For me, it wouldn't be nice to have low key decorations, because I'm a huge Christmas fan.   The bigger the holiday celebration, the better for me.  That's what I wait all year for, and I want to do it in a big way.  I want an actual holiday experience that feels, looks, sounds, smells and tastes like a holiday experience.  To me, the themed holiday decorations are more important than bunting that says "60" or has a big "D" on it, because they are so detailed and theme-specific. 

However, the things that we know for sure will be missing this year -- the parade, the fireworks and Winter Dreams -- are all things that I tend to skip anyway.  So that's why I'm not particularly panicking yet, because I probably would have skipped them.  Other people, however, may love those things and may miss them.

As for anything else that may or may not go missing, it's just speculation and pondering at this point.  All of the actual holiday decorations may stay intact, whereas the holiday entertainment will be what takes the hit.

I do think that there will be some surprises, and some things added into the season as well.  That's my guess.


----------



## kylie71

It was much easier to get them on Buena Vista Street.
Last Thanksgiving weekend, we we're strolling in, and the CM's we're standing on the sidewalk in front of Trolley Treats, and asked us if we wanted one?!?!  Uh, YES!   So we got wrist bands and came back at 11am, and picked them up!  Worth every penny!!!!!!! Nothing like a store bought candy cane! 
We brought them home, and smashed them up, and put them in a candy dish... last a little longer that way. They are THICK!!!
Here is a pic..
--Lori


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have finally reached the stage in my trip report that covers the Holiday season at Disneyland. We had three nights at Disneyland before the Holiday season officially started and 10 nights at Aulani, but from now on I will concentrate on the Holiday season. On our first day back at Disneyland, we did a VIP tour. This can be found on page 15 of the thread. Here is the link:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/aloha-happy-birthday-and-merry-christmas.3374668/

Corinna


----------



## lunaland

I have a quick question on this topic that I hope is OK to post here.  I love Candlelight and have made a point to get to Main Street EARLY to wait for a chance at a seat (successfully in 2012 and 2013, we went to Epcot to see it last year) however my travel buddy just tolerates it for my sake. I remember reading a trip report from someone who did the Christmas tour on a Candlelight day and got reserved seats that way. Is this possible?


----------



## Sherry E

lunaland said:


> I have a quick question on this topic that I hope is OK to post here.  I love Candlelight and have made a point to get to Main Street EARLY to wait for a chance at a seat (successfully in 2012 and 2013, we went to Epcot to see it last year) however my travel buddy just tolerates it for my sake. I remember reading a trip report from someone who did the Christmas tour on a Candlelight day and got reserved seats that way. Is this possible?



Welcome, * lunaland*!

Yes, of course -- this is the right place to ask any and all Disneyland Resort/Holiday Season-related questions, whether quick or extensive!   Welcome! 

If I am not mistaken, I think that the (expensive) VIP tour sometimes includes seats for Candlelight.  The regular Holiday tour does not include Candlelight seats.

As I'm sure you know, it is not easy to get actual chair seats for Candlelight unless you belong to Club 33 or are otherwise "connected" via Disney employees, media, etc.   The seats are very limited, and the performances only take place over 2 nights.  The 2012 situation was unusual, as there were 20 nights of Candlelight, with 2 shows each night.  That opened up the field for more people to get seats by being in the right place at the right time -- that's how I was able to first enjoy Candlelight.  

In 2013, I did not get a seat.  However, I saw someone get chair seats in a unfortunate way -- they sat on a planter or somewhere where they were not supposed to be sitting.  I think that someone complained to a CM, who came over and removed the girls from the place they were sitting... and then promptly escorted them to actual seats near the stage!!!!  So the girls got rewarded for doing something the wrong way, basically.

You're very lucky to have gotten seats again in 2013!  Did you get the actual chairs, or did you score a seat on a bench?  You really have to be in the right place at the right time to get the chairs, and then the CMs would determine who gets to sit in any empty seats and who doesn't.  They have to first wait and see how many seats are available, and then use their discretion.  

I know that other people wait all day to sit on the benches that line the perimeter of the area.


----------



## modegard

I notice on the wdwinfo website that the DL hours for Saturday December 12th are 8:00 am to 6:00 pm.  I realize the official park hours are not out for December yet, but I was curious why this one day in December might have reduced hours.  Would they close early for a staff party during the Christmas season?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Lunaland, I just sent you a PM about CP. I was so blessed to view it last year for the first time and from one of the actual chairs. Incredible to be part of Jesus being celebrated that way at DL. I definitely plan to go again this year. To you and anyone else who does CP, I know it is only June! I would love this year to get to view it with a friend and someone who enjoys it also. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Comicbookmommy

Hello! We're planning a BIG Holiday Vacation this year are having trouble figuring out what week to visit Disneyland. Could some of you more experienced Disneyland folks help me? I would like the least crowded time, but also would like everything to be open. Our dates are either:

November 30th - December 8th
December 7th - December 15th

What would you recommend?

CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## lvdis

modegard said:


> I notice on the wdwinfo website that the DL hours for Saturday December 12th are 8:00 am to 6:00 pm.  I realize the official park hours are not out for December yet, but I was curious why this one day in December might have reduced hours.  Would they close early for a staff party during the Christmas season?


I'm not sure why they would be that way, but until we get closer to that time I think I would be more inclined to look at the December 2014 hours - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014


----------



## Sherry E

modegard said:


> I notice on the wdwinfo website that the DL hours for Saturday December 12th are 8:00 am to 6:00 pm.  I realize the official park hours are not out for December yet, but I was curious why this one day in December might have reduced hours.  Would they close early for a staff party during the Christmas season?
> 
> View attachment 101699



*modegard -- *

For some reason that I can't figure out, there is incorrect schedule info on wdwinfo for later this year.  I'm not sure why -- I think Tom Bell was trying to figure it out too, as he updates that side of the board with dates and refurbs and things like that.

Needless to say, nothing has been revealed about the Holiday season schedule yet, and I don't think that the 12/12 early closure means anything.  I think it is a mistake.   It's very unlikely that Disneyland would close at 6 p.m. on a Saturday, in the middle of the holiday season.  I could see something like that happening on a Wednesday, but not a Saturday (unless it was part of a hard ticket Christmas party). 

We don't even have a Halloween Time schedule yet, so the December hours will not pop up for several more months.

If there ever is some sort of early closure in December, it would probably not be for a Cast Member party (those were discontinued a few years ago), but maybe for some other private party or private event.




Comicbookmommy said:


> Hello! We're planning a BIG Holiday Vacation this year are having trouble figuring out what week to visit Disneyland. Could some of you more experienced Disneyland folks help me? I would like the least crowded time, but also would like everything to be open. Our dates are either:
> 
> November 30th - December 8th
> December 7th - December 15th
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> CANNOT WAIT!



*Comicbookmommy -- *

Welcome! 

Thank you for joining us!  

I really think that either of your choices would be good, but if you don't care about trying to see the Candlelight Ceremony then I'd probably go for the 12/7-12/15 dates so you can beat the Candlelight crowds.  I really don't think the Candlelight crowds are as bad as others think they are, but there are extra people in Disneyland on Candlelight weekend (12/5 and 12/6 this year, we assume) and you may not want to deal with that.  I have gone to Disneyland right after the Candlelight Ceremony crowds left, on a Monday, and that Monday (which would be 12/7 this year) was delightful in terms of manageable crowds.

I love Candlelight, so I don't mind being there when it's going on and I would happily go during the 11/30-12/8 block of time, but others may want to avoid Candlelight and go during the second set of dates.  I've also gone closer to the middle of December and that was good too.  Really, the first half of December is a good time to go. It won't be uncrowded, necessarily, but the crowds will be better in the first half of the month than they will be in the second half.

Everything that is happening for the holiday season should be in full swing during either set of dates, including hotel décor, Downtown Disney festivities, rides, etc.


----------



## Comicbookmommy

Thank you so much Sherry! 

That is excellent information and thank you for your input. I didn't know the CP was only a few nights a month, I thought it was multiple times a week all month like Mickey's Halloween Party is in October. So you think there won't be a CP in the later time-frame for the trip? I would indeed prefer to avoid it as I got caught up in the crowd a couple years ago, and was shuttled through backstage to get out of the park. Not very magical! But of course I would try to avoid Main Street all together this time.

I noticed on the front page of this thread that there is a Pharmaceutical Convention (prob. 6-10 this year?) How does it affect crowds in the park? I have a sub. to Touring Plans and it doesn't seem to reflect any change in crowd level during this time, but it seems like it would.

Finally, apologies if this is the wrong thread to ask, but is there still a Thanksgiving Buffet at the Disneyland Hotel?

Humming Christmas music already!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Comicbookmommy said:


> Finally, apologies if this is the wrong thread to ask, but is there still a Thanksgiving Buffet at the Disneyland Hotel?



Yes, there is. We did this last year.

Corinna


----------



## Comicbookmommy

Ok great! Did you enjoy it? Was it worth the money? If you stayed at Disneyland Hotel, was it horribly packed? Sorry for all the questions, I'm considering lengthening the trip at the beginning to include the Thanksgiving meal (not going to parks, just relaxing for a few days over the weekend at the hotel).


----------



## dolphingirl47

Comicbookmommy said:


> Ok great! Did you enjoy it? Was it worth the money? If you stayed at Disneyland Hotel, was it horribly packed? Sorry for all the questions, I'm considering lengthening the trip at the beginning to include the Thanksgiving meal (not going to parks, just relaxing for a few days over the weekend at the hotel).



Yes, I did enjoy it. There were some quite unusual food options. I am a bit torn about the question if it was worth the money. I loved the experience, the setting, the characters and most of the food so I will say yes, for me it was worth it. However, some of the food was a little hit and miss (with the turkey being a big miss for me and I normally love turkey). In this regard, I would have expected better considering the amount I paid. There were a number of quite rare characters out. We did not stay at the Disneyland Hotel. For that part of the trip we stayed offsite at the Howard Johnson. I had spent the morning at California Adventure which was nowhere near as busy as I had expected and then we spent the afternoon resort hopping and none of the resorts felt overly busy.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

Comicbookmommy said:


> Thank you so much Sherry!
> 
> That is excellent information and thank you for your input. I didn't know the CP was only a few nights a month, I thought it was multiple times a week all month like Mickey's Halloween Party is in October. So you think there won't be a CP in the later time-frame for the trip? I would indeed prefer to avoid it as I got caught up in the crowd a couple years ago, and was shuttled through backstage to get out of the park. Not very magical! But of course I would try to avoid Main Street all together this time.
> 
> I noticed on the front page of this thread that there is a Pharmaceutical Convention (prob. 6-10 this year?) How does it affect crowds in the park? I have a sub. to Touring Plans and it doesn't seem to reflect any change in crowd level during this time, but it seems like it would.
> 
> Finally, apologies if this is the wrong thread to ask, but is there still a Thanksgiving Buffet at the Disneyland Hotel?
> 
> Humming Christmas music already!



You're very welcome!

Yes, Candlelight usually only takes place on both nights of the first full weekend of December, and there are 2 performances each night.  In 2012 we had a bonanza of 20 nights/40 performances, which was great for some people and not so much for others!    This year, because it's the 60th anniversary year for Disneyland, it seems like it would be a great time to try to add in some extra Candlelight nights again -- but I don't think it will happen, unfortunately.

So if you want to avoid that one weekend, then the 12/7 - 12/15 dates would be better.

The pharmacy convention happened last year (I usually keep the info from the previous year on the first page until we start getting solid info about the current year), and many of the attendees had rooms at the Disney hotels, and many of them visited the parks at some point before or after their convention activities.  This year the convention is being held elsewhere, thankfully, and hopefully there won't be any other major conventions popping up during early December.  

Also, last year there was something called Raver Day at Disneyland -- which was new to all of us -- and the participants visited the parks on Friday (and probably beyond) of Candlelight weekend too.  So, there was a perfect storm of Candlelight crowds, Raver Day people and pharmacy convention folks in the parks that weekend, and many people said it was super, super crowded.

Let's hope we don't have a perfect storm like that again this year!

Yes, Thanksgiving talk is welcome and encouraged in this thread too!  We cover the entire holiday season, so any holidays that happen in November, December or early January (Three Kings Day usually ends the holiday season) may be discussed here.  

As *Corinna* mentioned above, there is a Thanksgiving buffet (I'm sure she can fill you in on the details better than I can), and in this holiday food post - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...iting-details-for-2015.3358217/#post-52730328 - look under the Thanksgiving category and click on some of the links to blogs, which will give you an idea of other Thanksgiving meals to be found at DLR.


----------



## pudinhd

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, I did enjoy it. There were some quite unusual food options. I am a bit torn about the question if it was worth the money. I loved the experience, the setting, the characters and most of the food so I will say yes, for me it was worth it. However, some of the food was a little hit and miss (with the turkey being a big miss for me and I normally love turkey). In this regard, I would have expected better considering the amount I paid. There were a number of quite rare characters out. We did not stay at the Disneyland Hotel. For that part of the trip we stayed offsite at the Howard Johnson. I had spent the morning at California Adventure which was nowhere near as busy as I had expected and then we spent the afternoon resort hopping and none of the resorts felt overly busy.
> 
> Corinna



I would be very interested in hearing about the rare characters...


----------



## dolphingirl47

pudinhd said:


> I would be very interested in hearing about the rare characters...



They had character meet and greets set up on both ends of the ballroom. At the end closest to where we were, we had Pocahontas and Meeko, the Country Bears and Robin Hood and Friar Tuck. On the opposite end, the had Horrace Horsecollar and Clarabelle Cow swapping with some more common characters. Unfortunately even though I got in line twice for Horrace Horsecollar and Clarabelle Cow, they always left shortly before it was my turn. I did get a little inofficial meet and greet with them though.





















Corinna


----------



## bamagirl36507

We will be going to DL and staying at Grand Californian December 29 to January 1, 2016 first timers.  I know both parks will be packed so I have a few questions. I am planning on doing both F! and WOC with a dining plan. Which restaurants do you recommend and what time would you reserve? Which rides would you ride during EMH? What are some must do things during this time that might not get as much advertisement? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarcV

Sherry E said:


> Yes, Candlelight usually only takes place on both nights of the first full weekend of December, and there are 2 performances each night. In 2012 we had a bonanza of 20 nights/40 performances, which was great for some people and not so much for others!


I was one of the people it was great for, through DVC I got front row seats to the Processional with Kurt Russel....that was a great trip


----------



## mrsbicewdw

I am SO behind on this thread. When they switched formats on the forum my mobile app stopped working and my laptop is pretty dead these days so I haven't been on! We are still planning Dec 3-7 with the 4,5,6th spent in the parks. I can't wait! It seems so much closer now that we are already into summer.  I think we even convinced my MiL to come along (I love her!) so that will be extra fun. Hopefully she can take the days off. I am going to try to catch up here, but I'm sure I will be back soon to ask planning questions.


----------



## Comicbookmommy

dolphingirl47 said:


> They had character meet and greets set up on both ends of the ballroom. At the end closest to where we were, we had Pocahontas and Meeko, the Country Bears and Robin Hood and Friar Tuck. On the opposite end, the had Horrace Horsecollar and Clarabelle Cow swapping with some more common characters. Unfortunately even though I got in line twice for Horrace Horsecollar and Clarabelle Cow, they always left shortly before it was my turn. I did get a little inofficial meet and greet with them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



OH my goodness!!! Robin Hood and Friar Tuck!!!  And I've never met Pocahontas! My 5 y/o son would adore meeting her. He's super scared of the Country Bears though, haha. They're in his "Disneyland Sing-a-long" DVD chasing kids around so they freak him out now.

Thanks so much for posting these pictures! I think I may just HAVE to go this year now! It would be nice to take a break from making Thanksgiving dinner (13 years in a row now).


----------



## dolphingirl47

Comicbookmommy said:


> OH my goodness!!! Robin Hood and Friar Tuck!!!  And I've never met Pocahontas! My 5 y/o son would adore meeting her. He's super scared of the Country Bears though, haha. They're in his "Disneyland Sing-a-long" DVD chasing kids around so they freak him out now.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting these pictures! I think I may just HAVE to go this year now! It would be nice to take a break from making Thanksgiving dinner (13 years in a row now).



I am glad that I could help.

Corinna


----------



## Comicbookmommy

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that I could help.
> 
> Corinna



You were a great help!  I love your shirt in the pictures too. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## dolphingirl47

This was a custom design that somebody did for me. You can ask for graphics on the Creative DISigns board. I then had this printed through Vista Print.

Corinna


----------



## lunaland

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, * lunaland*!
> 
> Yes, of course -- this is the right place to ask any and all Disneyland Resort/Holiday Season-related questions, whether quick or extensive!   Welcome!
> 
> If I am not mistaken, I think that the (expensive) VIP tour sometimes includes seats for Candlelight.  The regular Holiday tour does not include Candlelight seats.
> 
> As I'm sure you know, it is not easy to get actual chair seats for Candlelight unless you belong to Club 33 or are otherwise "connected" via Disney employees, media, etc.   The seats are very limited, and the performances only take place over 2 nights.  The 2012 situation was unusual, as there were 20 nights of Candlelight, with 2 shows each night.  That opened up the field for more people to get seats by being in the right place at the right time -- that's how I was able to first enjoy Candlelight.
> 
> In 2013, I did not get a seat.  However, I saw someone get chair seats in a unfortunate way -- they sat on a planter or somewhere where they were not supposed to be sitting.  I think that someone complained to a CM, who came over and removed the girls from the place they were sitting... and then promptly escorted them to actual seats near the stage!!!!  So the girls got rewarded for doing something the wrong way, basically.
> 
> You're very lucky to have gotten seats again in 2013!  Did you get the actual chairs, or did you score a seat on a bench?  You really have to be in the right place at the right time to get the chairs, and then the CMs would determine who gets to sit in any empty seats and who doesn't.  They have to first wait and see how many seats are available, and then use their discretion.
> 
> I know that other people wait all day to sit on the benches that line the perimeter of the area.



Thanks Sherry!

Hmm the VIP tour I think is $2,400 and up?  Don't think thats going to work, especially once my friend figures out its mostly for Candlelight seats! I guess we'll either wait it out or just give up on seats and plan to view it from Main Street. 

Yes, we were very lucky both years in getting the actual seats.  2012 was easier, obviously, and I really don't think we waited more than about two hours. 2013 I was spoiled from the previous year and I wanted seats! We waited five hours or six hours, I think.  We weren't first in line, either, but within the first 10 or so people.  It was sooo cold I ended up buying blankets and ponchos, so we wrapped up in blankets with ponchos on top to seal in the heat. Lol.  It gets kind of crazy when they start seating people, people pushing, etc but luckily the cast members seemed to remember who was their first and seating was pretty orderly. 

Last year we went to Florida for two weeks instead of DLR and went to Epcot for Candlelight.  The people there were amazed by the amount of time we spent waiting! They thought lining up an hour and a half early (this is with tickets, mind you) was bad but it was Neil Patrick Harris so it was a popular day to go. Still, its not quite the same there and I'm so happy to be going back to Disneyland!

A bench would have been nice, but I think people claim those at park opening? I might be willing- I've got a bad back and sitting on the ground for six hours HURT but no way my friend would go for it!

Any advice on viewing from Main Street? How early should we show up if we give up on seats this year?


----------



## LoriLovesMickey

Sherry E said:


> In another thread (asking about an end date for the Diamond Celebration), fellow DIS'er Fantaluminishes mentioned the possibility that It's a Small World Holiday's façade might not be decorated this year (in the famous colored lights that make it stand out and shine like a beacon in the night)!  It's not a rumor or fact or anything.  It's just a possibility of something that _could_ happen.   I'm sure that the inside of the ride would still get the overlay, but it's the outside that may be left alone.
> 
> That was something I had never really considered, as I think that the IASWH façade was at least partially decorated/colored in 2005, during the 50th anniversary.  Wasn't it?  (sgrap, you were there during the 50th -- do you remember colored lights on IASWH?)
> 
> If, for some reason, that happens, I think it will be too much.  I know that there will be some changes during both Halloween Time and the Holidays due to the 60th, but I think there is such a thing as too many changes.  No garland over Main Street, no Christmas parade, no holiday fireworks, no holiday World of Color and no Winter Castle shining in icicle lights -- that is enough of a loss.  If IASWH is not lit up in color at night -- which is one of the biggest highlights of the holiday season -- I will be really disappointed.  There has to be a balance of 60th anniversary and holidays.  It's possible to still celebrate the 60th anniversary and celebrate the holidays too -- just because the holidays will have begun doesn't mean that the Diamond Celebration will have ended, after all!



I just looked back at some pictures from 2005 and IASWH did have the decorated exterior.


----------



## NewbieMouse

princesszelda said:


> As long as I can get more candy canes I am a happy girl! I am not a fan of the HM overlay I know gasp! It might be a nice change to have a more of a low key/ decorations this year in the park. I am really lookinf forward to what they are going to do and not looking at the negative of it all.



I'm with you on the HMH - I love the original and it ls my one disappointment about going during the holidays...


----------



## Sherry E

I'll be back tomorrow morning to reply to any of the posts above that have not been addressed (although, everyone please feel free to jump in and answer questions for the folks who post in this thread), when I am not groggy (I've got some ZzzQuil kicking in right about now).

But I had to pop in and post this before I forget, which I almost did...

Those of you who know me, or who have followed this Superthread in its previous incarnations, know that I am a huge fan of peppermint ice cream during the holiday season (or early fall is fine too).  Specifically, I like Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream, which is pink -- not green and not white -- has a good flavor, _ and_ is the same brand that is sold at the Disneyland and California Adventure ice cream shops during the holiday season (although there was a horrifying shortage of it in 2013 ).  

I like the full fat kind of Peppermint Wonderland -- not the "lite" or Slow Churned kind, which tastes like frozen toothpaste to me.  The ice cream has to have the right flavor, and the right ratio of mint to cream.  Pink peppermint full fat ice cream is the only way to go.  

Today I was out running errands and I stopped in at the 99 Cents Only Store (which has a great selection of treasures) to see what was new.  Lo and behold, on the freezer's shelf I spotted a recognizable carton from afar.  I'd know it anywhere -- it was Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream... for 99 cents only! 

Ordinarily, at this time of year, I would not be in a peppermint frame of mind.  Now I am in more of a berries-citrus-peach-pineapple sort of mood.   However, for 99 cents each, you can bet I will make some room in the freezer for a few cartons... even if it is nowhere near fall or winter yet.  (The regular non-sale price of the ice cream can be anywhere from $5.99 to $6.99.)

Excitedly I dashed down the aisle, arms outstretched, tears of joy forming.   But, alas... my hopes and dreams of bringing home multiple cartons of super cheap Peppermint Wonderland ice cream came crashing to a halt as I approached the freezer and saw that it was... Slow Churned.   Every last carton was Slow Churned (that's because it's not as good as the full fat kind, and not many people buy it so the stores have a lot of extras left!).  Oh, the searing sting of disappointment.... 

So I kept right on a-walkin'.  Yes, that's right -- even for 99 cents a carton, I cannot deal with the Slow Churned.  I have lots of tubes of Colgate at home and I can freeze those instead, if I have a craving.

But, if anyone else likes the Slow Churned, or wants to try it out for 99 cents, and IF you happen to live near a 99 Cents Only Store, check it out and see if you can find the ice cream.  It is a great bargain.  They also had tons of boxes of Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts, so I am guessing those were not very good either?

​


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, thank you for the laugh! I needed a smile. I am sorry about the deceptive ice cream! I'll let you know if I ever see real Peppermint at 99. I usually don't shop food there but will keep an eye out. I have seen in the past people with Dreyers at 99. Hope you feel better in the morning, too.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

some times 99 cent only and dollar stores can have the best finds. My son just got braces and so was told not to drink root beer every day only every other day lol so we have been on the look out for anything root beer flavored. The 99 cent only store is the only place I have found these Soda Pops, Popsicle that have 3 root beer Popsicle in the mix for one buck. I bought three packs last time LOL.

Any ways thanks for the laugh and I hope you feel better.


----------



## scopewest

We are planning to go Dec. 30 and 31, 2015.  I keep telling myself that it'll be like my one visit to Times Square on NYEve.  Our bus tour operator is giving us shuttle passes to get to/from our hotel those nights.  I know the crowds will be huge (hopefully not wall to wall like Times Square until that ball dropped).  My question is, will they close the park to new arrivals at some point and if so, can we get back in if we leave or should we plan to stay there until we are ready to head back to the hotel for the night?


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> They also had tons of boxes of Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts, so I am guessing those were not very good either?



I like Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts; in fact, I've got a box in my cupboard right now. (What? They're still within the use by date. )


----------



## Sherry E

bamagirl36507 said:


> We will be going to DL and staying at Grand Californian December 29 to January 1, 2016 first timers.  I know both parks will be packed so I have a few questions. I am planning on doing both F! and WOC with a dining plan. Which restaurants do you recommend and what time would you reserve? Which rides would you ride during EMH? What are some must do things during this time that might not get as much advertisement? Thanks in advance!



*bamagirl36507 --*

Welcome!

I think that *figment_jii* and *Bret/mvf-m11c* would probably be able to offer more specific info about F! and WOC, as well as the dining options for those shows, and times.

As for the rides during EMH -- I hopes that others weigh in on this as well.   Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that on a day when California Adventure is your EMH park, you should be able to get on Radiator Springs Racers in Cars Land.  If not, or if I am incorrect, I'd go for Toy Story Midway Mania, California Screamin' or Soarin.'  I have been in DCA during an EMH, and I am struggling to remember what exactly was open, or if everything was open.

In Disneyland, there are not as many things open during the EMH/MM.  Usually it is just Fantasyland and Tomorrowland that are open.  A lot of people rush to Peter Pan, as that line gets long very fast.  You may want to try that.  IF It's a Small World Holiday happens to be open during the EMH (usually it is not, but I was there once when it was open early), you could get on that before the line grows.  If you like the Matterhorn and it's open, of course, head for that.  The Teacups have a nice short line during EMH/MM, as does Alice.  The Nemo Subs can have a super-long line, so you might want to hit that.

When you say "must do things during this time that might not get as much advertisement," do you mean rides and shows?  Or just general holiday season things?  I think it depends on who is in your group (all adults, adults with very young kids, adults with older kids, etc.).

In general, I would suggest making a point of seeing Viva Navidad in California Adventure -- it's a colorful, fun, lively event featuring a "street party" and authentic food, decorations and theme-appropriate characters (such as the Three Caballeros).

I think that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland is a fun area for kids.  There are holiday games, crafts and treats.  Characters wear holiday attire.  Santa Claus may or may not still be there after Christmas, but if he is there beyond 12/25 he wears a different outfit (not the red suit) and greets guests.  There are cute, rustic reindeer decorations all around the area. There is cookie decorating and a little stage show.

This is not something that is necessarily advertised by Disney, but it is known on Disney discussion boards such as this as being a great thing to do -- enjoying the GCH lobby.  Since you will be staying at the GCH you will be passing through the lobby every day, but if you have some time and want to relax, grab a beverage or snack from Downtown Disney, from the nearby Hearthstone Lounge or from the snack area next to the large gingerbread house, and hunker down in the comfortable chairs, or near the hearth.  I don't think that Santa Claus or the Christmas carolers will still be there during your dates, but the giant Christmas tree will still be there.  Lots of people plop down around the tree and just chat, take photos, etc.   The pianist will probably be there, playing some seasonal tunes.  I can't explain it, but it's just a nice, cozy atmosphere for unwinding.  You can still be in a Disney environment, but not out in the chaos of the parks.  And you can, of course, drink adult beverages in the hotel lobby too, if that's what you prefer.  

Another thing that you can do at the GCH is visit the Napa Rose lounge.  While you would need a reservation for the actual Napa Rose restaurant, you don't need one for the lounge.  You can order many of the same beverages and appetizers that you would be ordering inside the restaurant (such as NR's  popular hot chocolate).

I don't know if these things will be going on during your dates because they are post-Christmas, but the GCH offers a "Winter Ornament Workshop" (making snowglobes).  There is also a "Merriest Holiday Hunt" that takes place for all onsite hotel guests (of any of the 3 DLR hotels), and that may or may not still be going on during your trip.

I always like to suggest walking around the other hotels as well, as they all have different trees and decorations.

Visit Tangaroa Terrace at the Disneyland Hotel for really good and interesting counter service food.  Trader Sam's right next door to TT is popular for snacks and adult beverages as well -- people love the atmosphere!

White Water Snacks at the GCH is a popular counter service location that always gets good reviews.  I enjoy Storytellers Cafe's cozy, earthy environment for lunch or dinner (and that's at the GCH too).  Both Storytellers and White Water should have miniature gingerbread houses as well.

There will probably be some New Year's Eve events and/or special dining at some of the restaurants in Downtown Disney, such as Catal, Jazz Kitchen and maybe Tortilla Jo's.





MarcV said:


> I was one of the people it was great for, through DVC I got front row seats to the Processional with Kurt Russel....that was a great trip



*MarcV -- *

I loved that Candlelight ran for 20 nights, as it meant that I finally got to see it!  I had been wanting to see it for years, but tales of crowds and waiting all day always scared me away.  When the 20-night bonanza took place, I could finally see it and actually have seats, two nights in a row.  I love, love, LOVED Candlelight.  I am a huge Christmas fan anyway, and I love Christmas music.  I loved the whole setting -- the candlelight in Town Square really added a haunting quality to it.  I almost tried for a Kurt Russell night in 2012, but I ended up with Lou Diamond Phillips instead -- which was fine.   He did a good job.   The music was so moving -- especially the young man singing "Silent Night" -- and everyone was in good spirits and happy to be there.  In 2013 I saw Candlelight again, but that time I did not get seats.  I wanted to see Kurt Russell narrate, since I had missed him in 2012.

Candlelight is definitely something that everyone who truly loves Christmas and Christmas music should see.  I would not recommend it for the casual Christmas fan -- if someone really just likes decorations and gingerbread cookies, and otherwise doesn't care that much about Christmas, I would  say that Candlelight is not worth the effort.  But for those who really view that time of year as extra special and magical, those who don't mind the non-secular aspect of the Ceremony, and those who like choirs and things of that sort, Candlelight is for you!





mrsbicewdw said:


> I am SO behind on this thread. When they switched formats on the forum my mobile app stopped working and my laptop is pretty dead these days so I haven't been on! We are still planning Dec 3-7 with the 4,5,6th spent in the parks. I can't wait! It seems so much closer now that we are already into summer.  I think we even convinced my MiL to come along (I love her!) so that will be extra fun. Hopefully she can take the days off. I am going to try to catch up here, but I'm sure I will be back soon to ask planning questions.



*mrsbicewdw --*

Good to see you back with us -- though I don't think you missed too much while you were away!  All we really know so far is that the Christmas parade is supposed to be off the holiday schedule this year (although that could always change), the holiday fireworks are not happening this year, and the holiday version of Winter Dreams is supposedly not happening either.  More than likely there will be no garland hanging over Main Street, as it would interfere with some taller parade floats.  The old rumor (from last year) was that the long-departed Christmas star -- not seen since the early '70s -- will be making a grand return to the top of the Matterhorn.  I think that is very likely to happen, as we have already seen the return of the Hatbox Ghost in Haunted Mansion.

The Winter Castle is a mystery.  Personally, I like the icicle lights at night during the holiday season, and I can't imagine the Castle not looking like that this year.  I don't think the current nighttime Castle is quite as spectacular.  But I don't know if the current "diamond" overlay of the Castle would take the place of the icicles for the rest of the year, or if the sparkle factor would be amped up several notches for the holidays.  I would hope that the holiday Castle is extra special, and not just the same one that's there right now.

You're absolutely right that December seems so much closer.  Last year it seemed like, once we began the Theme Week Countdown in July and the assorted Fall/Halloween products began appearing on the shelves in July as well, everything after that just zipped by at lightning speed.

I'm glad to see that your plans are still on track!




lunaland said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> Hmm the VIP tour I think is $2,400 and up?  Don't think thats going to work, especially once my friend figures out its mostly for Candlelight seats! I guess we'll either wait it out or just give up on seats and plan to view it from Main Street.
> 
> Yes, we were very lucky both years in getting the actual seats.  2012 was easier, obviously, and I really don't think we waited more than about two hours. 2013 I was spoiled from the previous year and I wanted seats! We waited five hours or six hours, I think.  We weren't first in line, either, but within the first 10 or so people.  It was sooo cold I ended up buying blankets and ponchos, so we wrapped up in blankets with ponchos on top to seal in the heat. Lol.  It gets kind of crazy when they start seating people, people pushing, etc but luckily the cast members seemed to remember who was their first and seating was pretty orderly.
> 
> Last year we went to Florida for two weeks instead of DLR and went to Epcot for Candlelight.  The people there were amazed by the amount of time we spent waiting! They thought lining up an hour and a half early (this is with tickets, mind you) was bad but it was Neil Patrick Harris so it was a popular day to go. Still, its not quite the same there and I'm so happy to be going back to Disneyland!
> 
> A bench would have been nice, but I think people claim those at park opening? I might be willing- I've got a bad back and sitting on the ground for six hours HURT but no way my friend would go for it!
> 
> Any advice on viewing from Main Street? How early should we show up if we give up on seats this year?



*lunaland --*

You're welcome!

I was spoiled after my 2012 Candlelight seats as well!   I would have given anything for a seat in 2013, as I was in a lot of pain (in my leg, which is also related to having a bad back!), but I stood and watched Candlelight, smooshed in the crowds.   After a while I had to make a quick escape because the cold air (30 degrees) was not agreeing with the pain in my leg, and I began to feel queasy.  You never want to feel a sudden wave of nausea come over you when you are standing in a big crowd.  So I had to push my way OUT of the crowd.  People were getting annoyed with me for causing them to have to move an inch, but I was trying to get OUT -- not cut in front of them to get a better view!  

That's why it annoyed me to no end that those people who sat on the planter were escorted out of that area by a CM and then placed in actual chairs to watch the rest of the CP.  I was standing there in pain and nauseous and didn't try sneaky tactics to get a seat -- but they sat in the wrong spot and got chairs! 

Yes -- I think that a lot of people will wait in Town Square all day long to get those benches.

In 2013 got in line for the second CP while the first CP was still going on.  I stood in the line that was forming on Main Street.  I think it was around 6:30 or so.  Maybe earlier.  I ended up on the right side (facing the stage).  




LoriLovesMickey said:


> I just looked back at some pictures from 2005 and IASWH did have the decorated exterior.



*LoriLovesMickey -- *

Thank you for posting that!  I guess that *sgrap* never saw my question to her about IASWH being decorated in 2005, so I am glad you posted the photo!  I thought that IASWH had the outside lights in 2005, but your photo confirmed it.  I don't think there is any doubt that IASWH will be back in its full glory this year.  It's too popular an attraction to not bring back, and too many other holiday shows are not happening.  I think that the projections on the IASW façade will happen as usual during Disneyland Forever, and then when the fireworks are over the IASWH lights will come back on.




flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, thank you for the laugh! I needed a smile. I am sorry about the deceptive ice cream! I'll let you know if I ever see real Peppermint at 99. I usually don't shop food there but will keep an eye out. I have seen in the past people with Dreyers at 99. Hope you feel better in the morning, too.



*flyingdumbo127 - *

I feel fine -- I'm not sick at all.  I took ZzzQuil because I needed to sleep -- that medicine is just for sleep!  It's NyQuil and DayQuil that are used for colds and flus and what not.

99 cents is definitely a great deal for Dreyer's/Edy's ice cream of any flavor, but I just can't deal with that deceptive Slow Churned nonsense.  It's a great price, though, if someone just wants to try the ice cream and see if they like it.





JadeDarkstar said:


> some times 99 cent only and dollar stores can have the best finds. My son just got braces and so was told not to drink root beer every day only every other day lol so we have been on the look out for anything root beer flavored. The 99 cent only store is the only place I have found these Soda Pops, Popsicle that have 3 root beer Popsicle in the mix for one buck. I bought three packs last time LOL.
> 
> Any ways thanks for the laugh and I hope you feel better.



*JadeDarkstar - *

The 99 Cents Only stores really do have some great finds -- and they have things that you have to grab right away, or they will be gone the next time you go in!  They always have good brands of dish liquid and hand soap (all the brands that everyone knows and uses), good toothpaste, good plates and large mugs and things like that.  Plus, they get in lots of seasonal products that are left over after the seasons have ended (like the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts).  They also have a lot of good fruit and vegetables now as well.  Produce is not cheap at grocery stores, but at the 99 Cents Only store it is!




scopewest said:


> We are planning to go Dec. 30 and 31, 2015.  I keep telling myself that it'll be like my one visit to Times Square on NYEve.  Our bus tour operator is giving us shuttle passes to get to/from our hotel those nights.  I know the crowds will be huge (hopefully not wall to wall like Times Square until that ball dropped).  My question is, will they close the park to new arrivals at some point and if so, can we get back in if we leave or should we plan to stay there until we are ready to head back to the hotel for the night?



*scopewest -- *

I've never been to Times Square, but from what I've seen of the crowds waiting for the ball to drop, Disneyland will not be that bad.  It might get a bit like that on Main Street, leading up to midnight -- it was pretty uncomfortable the one and only time I decided to try New Year's Eve at Disneyland.  However, in the rest of the park the crowds should not be wall to wall, at a standstill, all day long.

The parks will be busy -- so at least you know that going in, and know to expect it.  Yes, Disneyland will reach capacity at some point in the period of time after Christmas and by/before New Years (unless it is raining).  Capacity could happen on one or more days that week, and they will stop letting people in the park for a while if it reaches capacity.  You may or may not be able to get back in the park, or you may have to go over to the other park.  I would probably plan to stay in Disneyland and not leave until you're ready to go back to the hotel for the night.


----------



## scopewest

Sherry E said:


> *bamagirl36507 --*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I think that *figment_jii* and *Bret/mvf-m11c* would probably be able to offer more specific info about F! and WOC, as well as the dining options for those shows, and times.
> 
> As for the rides during EMH -- I hopes that others weigh in on this as well.   Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that on a day when California Adventure is your EMH park, you should be able to get on Radiator Springs Racers in Cars Land.  If not, or if I am incorrect, I'd go for Toy Story Midway Mania, California Screamin' or Soarin.'  I have been in DCA during an EMH, and I am struggling to remember what exactly was open, or if everything was open.
> 
> In Disneyland, there are not as many things open during the EMH/MM.  Usually it is just Fantasyland and Tomorrowland that are open.  A lot of people rush to Peter Pan, as that line gets long very fast.  You may want to try that.  IF It's a Small World Holiday happens to be open during the EMH (usually it is not, but I was there once when it was open early), you could get on that before the line grows.  If you like the Matterhorn and it's open, of course, head for that.  The Teacups have a nice short line during EMH/MM, as does Alice.  The Nemo Subs can have a super-long line, so you might want to hit that.
> 
> When you say "must do things during this time that might not get as much advertisement," do you mean rides and shows?  Or just general holiday season things?  I think it depends on who is in your group (all adults, adults with very young kids, adults with older kids, etc.).
> 
> In general, I would suggest making a point of seeing Viva Navidad in California Adventure -- it's a colorful, fun, lively event featuring a "street party" and authentic food, decorations and theme-appropriate characters (such as the Three Caballeros).
> 
> I think that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland is a fun area for kids.  There are holiday games, crafts and treats.  Characters wear holiday attire.  Santa Claus may or may not still be there after Christmas, but if he is there beyond 12/25 he wears a different outfit (not the red suit) and greets guests.  There are cute, rustic reindeer decorations all around the area. There is cookie decorating and a little stage show.
> 
> This is not something that is necessarily advertised by Disney, but it is known on Disney discussion boards such as this as being a great thing to do -- enjoying the GCH lobby.  Since you will be staying at the GCH you will be passing through the lobby every day, but if you have some time and want to relax, grab a beverage or snack from Downtown Disney, from the nearby Hearthstone Lounge or from the snack area next to the large gingerbread house, and hunker down in the comfortable chairs, or near the hearth.  I don't think that Santa Claus or the Christmas carolers will still be there during your dates, but the giant Christmas tree will still be there.  Lots of people plop down around the tree and just chat, take photos, etc.   The pianist will probably be there, playing some seasonal tunes.  I can't explain it, but it's just a nice, cozy atmosphere for unwinding.  You can still be in a Disney environment, but not out in the chaos of the parks.  And you can, of course, drink adult beverages in the hotel lobby too, if that's what you prefer.
> 
> Another thing that you can do at the GCH is visit the Napa Rose lounge.  While you would need a reservation for the actual Napa Rose restaurant, you don't need one for the lounge.  You can order many of the same beverages and appetizers that you would be ordering inside the restaurant (such as NR's  popular hot chocolate).
> 
> I don't know if these things will be going on during your dates because they are post-Christmas, but the GCH offers a "Winter Ornament Workshop" (making snowglobes).  There is also a "Merriest Holiday Hunt" that takes place for all onsite hotel guests (of any of the 3 DLR hotels), and that may or may not still be going on during your trip.
> 
> I always like to suggest walking around the other hotels as well, as they all have different trees and decorations.
> 
> Visit Tangaroa Terrace at the Disneyland Hotel for really good and interesting counter service food.  Trader Sam's right next door to TT is popular for snacks and adult beverages as well -- people love the atmosphere!
> 
> White Water Snacks at the GCH is a popular counter service location that always gets good reviews.  I enjoy Storytellers Cafe's cozy, earthy environment for lunch or dinner (and that's at the GCH too).  Both Storytellers and White Water should have miniature gingerbread houses as well.
> 
> There will probably be some New Year's Eve events and/or special dining at some of the restaurants in Downtown Disney, such as Catal, Jazz Kitchen and maybe Tortilla Jo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MarcV -- *
> 
> I loved that Candlelight ran for 20 nights, as it meant that I finally got to see it!  I had been wanting to see it for years, but tales of crowds and waiting all day always scared me away.  When the 20-night bonanza took place, I could finally see it and actually have seats, two nights in a row.  I love, love, LOVED Candlelight.  I am a huge Christmas fan anyway, and I love Christmas music.  I loved the whole setting -- the candlelight in Town Square really added a haunting quality to it.  I almost tried for a Kurt Russell night in 2012, but I ended up with Lou Diamond Phillips instead -- which was fine.   He did a good job.   The music was so moving -- especially the young man singing "Silent Night" -- and everyone was in good spirits and happy to be there.  In 2013 I saw Candlelight again, but that time I did not get seats.  I wanted to see Kurt Russell narrate, since I had missed him in 2012.
> 
> Candlelight is definitely something that everyone who truly loves Christmas and Christmas music should see.  I would not recommend it for the casual Christmas fan -- if someone really just likes decorations and gingerbread cookies, and otherwise doesn't care that much about Christmas, I would  say that Candlelight is not worth the effort.  But for those who really view that time of year as extra special and magical, those who don't mind the non-secular aspect of the Ceremony, and those who like choirs and things of that sort, Candlelight is for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mrsbicewdw --*
> 
> Good to see you back with us -- though I don't think you missed too much while you were away!  All we really know so far is that the Christmas parade is supposed to be off the holiday schedule this year (although that could always change), the holiday fireworks are not happening this year, and the holiday version of Winter Dreams is supposedly not happening either.  More than likely there will be no garland hanging over Main Street, as it would interfere with some taller parade floats.  The old rumor (from last year) was that the long-departed Christmas star -- not seen since the early '70s -- will be making a grand return to the top of the Matterhorn.  I think that is very likely to happen, as we have already seen the return of the Hatbox Ghost in Haunted Mansion.
> 
> The Winter Castle is a mystery.  Personally, I like the icicle lights at night during the holiday season, and I can't imagine the Castle not looking like that this year.  I don't think the current nighttime Castle is quite as spectacular.  But I don't know if the current "diamond" overlay of the Castle would take the place of the icicles for the rest of the year, or if the sparkle factor would be amped up several notches for the holidays.  I would hope that the holiday Castle is extra special, and not just the same one that's there right now.
> 
> You're absolutely right that December seems so much closer.  Last year it seemed like, once we began the Theme Week Countdown in July and the assorted Fall/Halloween products began appearing on the shelves in July as well, everything after that just zipped by at lightning speed.
> 
> I'm glad to see that your plans are still on track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lunaland --*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> I was spoiled after my 2012 Candlelight seats as well!   I would have given anything for a seat in 2013, as I was in a lot of pain (in my leg, which is also related to having a bad back!), but I stood and watched Candlelight, smooshed in the crowds.   After a while I had to make a quick escape because the cold air (30 degrees) was not agreeing with the pain in my leg, and I began to feel queasy.  You never want to feel a sudden wave of nausea come over you when you are standing in a big crowd.  So I had to push my way OUT of the crowd.  People were getting annoyed with me for causing them to have to move an inch, but I was trying to get OUT -- not cut in front of them to get a better view!
> 
> That's why it annoyed me to no end that those people who sat on the planter were escorted out of that area by a CM and then placed in actual chairs to watch the rest of the CP.  I was standing there in pain and nauseous and didn't try sneaky tactics to get a seat -- but they sat in the wrong spot and got chairs!
> 
> Yes -- I think that a lot of people will wait in Town Square all day long to get those benches.
> 
> In 2013 got in line for the second CP while the first CP was still going on.  I stood in the line that was forming on Main Street.  I think it was around 6:30 or so.  Maybe earlier.  I ended up on the right side (facing the stage).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LoriLovesMickey -- *
> 
> Thank you for posting that!  I guess that *sgrap* never saw my question to her about IASWH being decorated in 2005, so I am glad you posted the photo!  I thought that IASWH had the outside lights in 2005, but your photo confirmed it.  I don't think there is any doubt that IASWH will be back in its full glory this year.  It's too popular an attraction to not bring back, and too many other holiday shows are not happening.  I think that the projections on the IASW façade will happen as usual during Disneyland Forever, and then when the fireworks are over the IASWH lights will come back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *flyingdumbo127 - *
> 
> I feel fine -- I'm not sick at all.  I took ZzzQuil because I needed to sleep -- that medicine is just for sleep!  It's NyQuil and DayQuil that are used for colds and flus and what not.
> 
> 99 cents is definitely a great deal for Dreyer's/Edy's ice cream of any flavor, but I just can't deal with that deceptive Slow Churned nonsense.  It's a great price, though, if someone just wants to try the ice cream and see if they like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeDarkstar - *
> 
> The 99 Cents Only stores really do have some great finds -- and they have things that you have to grab right away, or they will be gone the next time you go in!  They always have good brands of dish liquid and hand soap (all the brands that everyone knows and uses), good toothpaste, good plates and large mugs and things like that.  Plus, they get in lots of seasonal products that are left over after the seasons have ended (like the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts).  They also have a lot of good fruit and vegetables now as well.  Produce is not cheap at grocery stores, but at the 99 Cents Only store it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *scopewest -- *
> 
> I've never been to Times Square, but from what I've seen of the crowds waiting for the ball to drop, Disneyland will not be that bad.  It might get a bit like that on Main Street, leading up to midnight -- it was pretty uncomfortable the one and only time I decided to try New Year's Eve at Disneyland.  However, in the rest of the park the crowds should not be wall to wall, at a standstill, all day long.
> 
> The parks will be busy -- so at least you know that going in, and know to expect it.  Yes, Disneyland will reach capacity at some point in the period of time after Christmas and by/before New Years (unless it is raining).  Capacity could happen on one or more days that week, and they will stop letting people in the park for a while if it reaches capacity.  You may or may not be able to get back in the park, or you may have to go over to the other park.  I would probably plan to stay in Disneyland and not leave until you're ready to go back to the hotel for the night.



Thanks for the prompt reply.  I see you mentioned the GCH lobby as a place to check out.  Great idea if we need to take a break!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for posting that! I guess that *sgrap* never saw my question to her about IASWH being decorated in 2005, so I am glad you posted the photo! I thought that IASWH had the outside lights in 2005, but your photo confirmed it. I don't think there is any doubt that IASWH will be back in its full glory this year. It's too popular an attraction to not bring back, and too many other holiday shows are not happening. I think that the projections on the IASW façade will happen as usual during Disneyland Forever, and then when the fireworks are over the IASWH lights will come back on.


Oh, sorry, missed that!  It's been a little crazy around here!  Finishing up our homeschooling year, getting one son home from college and then packed and off for 2 months of the summer, etc. etc.  . . . you know, general life with kids of all ages.    Yes, I definitely have pictures of it!  So glad LoriLovesMickey jumped in with one!


----------



## Sherry E

scopewest said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.  I see you mentioned the GCH lobby as a place to check out.  Great idea if we need to take a break!



You're welcome!

Definitely head to the GCH lobby for down time!   More people have caught on to the fact that the GCH lobby is a nice place to relax and still enjoy a festive atmosphere, so it's not as empty as it may have been at one time.  But if you can score some chairs or a sofa to sit on, you will find that they are quite comfortable.  The dim lighting kind of lends itself to relaxation and tired eyes.  Everyone is gathered around, either talking with their own groups or with other people, and lots of folks have beverages (of all sorts) and snacks in hand.   

If the actual lobby itself is busy and you can't find a seat near the hearth, then try the Hearthstone Lounge, which is right off of the GCH lobby.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Just following along to get tips for our upcoming December trip.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry - I thought of you when I saw this...

http://blogs.disney.com/oh-my-disney/2015/06/10/the-ultimate-disneyland-cookie-crawl/


----------



## lorijohnhill

Ok, now I want a cookie!


----------



## pudinhd

lorijohnhill said:


> Ok, now I want a cookie!



Yummy, right?!?!


----------



## peanutmomma

May have to talk the boy into doing a cookie crawl instead of the never-ending pressed penny quest!


----------



## rentayenta

Subbing @Sherry E You always do such an amazing job with this thread! We will be there Noz 30-Dec 5.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Subbing @Sherry E You always do such an amazing job with this thread! We will be there Noz 30-Dec 5.



Hi, *Jenny*! 

Thank you for the kind words.    I'm glad you're here with us again, for another round o' fun and holiday shenanigans!

Speaking of holiday shenanigans.... The 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown will be starting in this thread, in the not-too-distant future.  More gift card giveaways and photo-sharing fun await!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> The 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown will be starting in this thread, in the not-too-distant future. More gift card giveaways and photo-sharing fun await!



I can't wait. This time I will have plenty of photos to share.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I can't wait. This time I will have plenty of photos to share.
> 
> Corinna



I thought of you when I was mentally mapping out how this year's Countdown might play out (there are some categories I may cut out entirely, or I may group them together with others), and how you'd have photos for many of the categories this time!   I may eliminate the Code Word Challenge this year and just encourage the folks who have not yet visited DLR for the holidays to post during the Holiday Cornucopia theme (since that one will only require some sort of Holiday photo from anywhere) to get an entry into the drawing.  

I haven't worked it all out in my mind (or on paper) yet, but one thing I do know is that the previous winners of the previous drawings will not be able to win again this year, so the winners of this year's Countdown drawing will be people who have not previously won!  

By the way, what happened to *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA*?  I've seen her posting on the forums, but she has not popped into this thread.  Hopefully she will be back for this year's Countdown too!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Jenny*!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.    I'm glad you're here with us again, for another round o' fun and holiday shenanigans!
> 
> Speaking of holiday shenanigans.... The 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown will be starting in this thread, in the not-too-distant future.  More gift card giveaways and photo-sharing fun await!




Can't wait!  Happy to be here. It's truly the most well organized there here. Fun too!


----------



## mlnbabies

I will have photos to post! Can't wait to share them.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

So my wife and I will be in Disneyland from the 5th through the 11th of December! We're super stoked, and I really appreciate this forum and all the help it gives. I did have a question for you folks though. I know that fantasmic will be in off hours and only running on the weekends while we're there, so I want to go on Saturday and get a bb dinner package. However, that weekend will most likely be the candlelight processional as well, and I'm not sure if they run fantasmic on the night of the processional or not?


----------



## Sherry E

PlutoIsHere said:


> So my wife and I will be in Disneyland from the 5th through the 11th of December! We're super stoked, and I really appreciate this forum and all the help it gives. I did have a question for you folks though. I know that fantasmic will be in off hours and only running on the weekends while we're there, so I want to go on Saturday and get a bb dinner package. However, that weekend will most likely be the candlelight processional as well, and I'm not sure if they run fantasmic on the night of the processional or not?



*PlutoIsHere --*

Yes -- unless something different happens this year with the schedule -- Fantasmic should be running on both nights of Candlelight weekend (presumably 12/5 and 12/6).  This is last year's December schedule - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014.  You will see the Fantasmic times on Candlelight weekend, which was 12/6 and 12/7.

Although I think it is 99.9% certain that 12/5 and 12/6 will be the Candlelight dates (since that first full weekend in December is the tradition), we should know for sure next month or by early August at the very latest.  I suspect that if any extra Candlelight nights were going to be added in or if there were going to be big changes, the participants and/or choir directors would have most likely received some sort of letter from Disneyland to alert them, and then word of the changes would trickle out online, on boards like these.  Nothing like that has happened yet, but it could happen in July.  

I think it was right around mid-to-late July last year when I saw the confirmed Candlelight dates, so I am expecting that the same will happen this year.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> Speaking of holiday shenanigans.... The 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown will be starting in this thread, in the not-too-distant future.  More gift card giveaways and photo-sharing fun await!


 
I can't wait for the Theme Week Countdown, it is always so much fun to see everyone's photos plus adding my own.  We will be visiting DL again at Christmas but this time, we will be there on the actual day so I am so excited!  I know that it will probably be quite busy on that day and I am going to go back and read some past trip reports so that I can be mentally prepared.


----------



## lvdis

PlutoIsHere said:


> So my wife and I will be in Disneyland from the 5th through the 11th of December! We're super stoked, and I really appreciate this forum and all the help it gives. I did have a question for you folks though. I know that fantasmic will be in off hours and only running on the weekends while we're there, so I want to go on Saturday and get a bb dinner package. However, that weekend will most likely be the candlelight processional as well, and I'm not sure if they run fantasmic on the night of the processional or not?


We'll be there almost the same time as you (12/5 - 12/10)!  I hope to get a BB Fantasmic dinner package on Sunday the 6th!


----------



## MarcV

Sherry E said:


> *bamagirl36507 --*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I think that *figment_jii* and *Bret/mvf-m11c* would probably be able to offer more specific info about F! and WOC, as well as the dining options for those shows, and times.
> 
> As for the rides during EMH -- I hopes that others weigh in on this as well.   Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that on a day when California Adventure is your EMH park, you should be able to get on Radiator Springs Racers in Cars Land.  If not, or if I am incorrect, I'd go for Toy Story Midway Mania, California Screamin' or Soarin.'  I have been in DCA during an EMH, and I am struggling to remember what exactly was open, or if everything was open.
> 
> In Disneyland, there are not as many things open during the EMH/MM.  Usually it is just Fantasyland and Tomorrowland that are open.  A lot of people rush to Peter Pan, as that line gets long very fast.  You may want to try that.  IF It's a Small World Holiday happens to be open during the EMH (usually it is not, but I was there once when it was open early), you could get on that before the line grows.  If you like the Matterhorn and it's open, of course, head for that.  The Teacups have a nice short line during EMH/MM, as does Alice.  The Nemo Subs can have a super-long line, so you might want to hit that.
> 
> When you say "must do things during this time that might not get as much advertisement," do you mean rides and shows?  Or just general holiday season things?  I think it depends on who is in your group (all adults, adults with very young kids, adults with older kids, etc.).
> 
> In general, I would suggest making a point of seeing Viva Navidad in California Adventure -- it's a colorful, fun, lively event featuring a "street party" and authentic food, decorations and theme-appropriate characters (such as the Three Caballeros).
> 
> I think that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland is a fun area for kids.  There are holiday games, crafts and treats.  Characters wear holiday attire.  Santa Claus may or may not still be there after Christmas, but if he is there beyond 12/25 he wears a different outfit (not the red suit) and greets guests.  There are cute, rustic reindeer decorations all around the area. There is cookie decorating and a little stage show.
> 
> This is not something that is necessarily advertised by Disney, but it is known on Disney discussion boards such as this as being a great thing to do -- enjoying the GCH lobby.  Since you will be staying at the GCH you will be passing through the lobby every day, but if you have some time and want to relax, grab a beverage or snack from Downtown Disney, from the nearby Hearthstone Lounge or from the snack area next to the large gingerbread house, and hunker down in the comfortable chairs, or near the hearth.  I don't think that Santa Claus or the Christmas carolers will still be there during your dates, but the giant Christmas tree will still be there.  Lots of people plop down around the tree and just chat, take photos, etc.   The pianist will probably be there, playing some seasonal tunes.  I can't explain it, but it's just a nice, cozy atmosphere for unwinding.  You can still be in a Disney environment, but not out in the chaos of the parks.  And you can, of course, drink adult beverages in the hotel lobby too, if that's what you prefer.
> 
> Another thing that you can do at the GCH is visit the Napa Rose lounge.  While you would need a reservation for the actual Napa Rose restaurant, you don't need one for the lounge.  You can order many of the same beverages and appetizers that you would be ordering inside the restaurant (such as NR's  popular hot chocolate).
> 
> I don't know if these things will be going on during your dates because they are post-Christmas, but the GCH offers a "Winter Ornament Workshop" (making snowglobes).  There is also a "Merriest Holiday Hunt" that takes place for all onsite hotel guests (of any of the 3 DLR hotels), and that may or may not still be going on during your trip.
> 
> I always like to suggest walking around the other hotels as well, as they all have different trees and decorations.
> 
> Visit Tangaroa Terrace at the Disneyland Hotel for really good and interesting counter service food.  Trader Sam's right next door to TT is popular for snacks and adult beverages as well -- people love the atmosphere!
> 
> White Water Snacks at the GCH is a popular counter service location that always gets good reviews.  I enjoy Storytellers Cafe's cozy, earthy environment for lunch or dinner (and that's at the GCH too).  Both Storytellers and White Water should have miniature gingerbread houses as well.
> 
> There will probably be some New Year's Eve events and/or special dining at some of the restaurants in Downtown Disney, such as Catal, Jazz Kitchen and maybe Tortilla Jo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MarcV -- *
> 
> I loved that Candlelight ran for 20 nights, as it meant that I finally got to see it!  I had been wanting to see it for years, but tales of crowds and waiting all day always scared me away.  When the 20-night bonanza took place, I could finally see it and actually have seats, two nights in a row.  I love, love, LOVED Candlelight.  I am a huge Christmas fan anyway, and I love Christmas music.  I loved the whole setting -- the candlelight in Town Square really added a haunting quality to it.  I almost tried for a Kurt Russell night in 2012, but I ended up with Lou Diamond Phillips instead -- which was fine.   He did a good job.   The music was so moving -- especially the young man singing "Silent Night" -- and everyone was in good spirits and happy to be there.  In 2013 I saw Candlelight again, but that time I did not get seats.  I wanted to see Kurt Russell narrate, since I had missed him in 2012.
> 
> Candlelight is definitely something that everyone who truly loves Christmas and Christmas music should see.  I would not recommend it for the casual Christmas fan -- if someone really just likes decorations and gingerbread cookies, and otherwise doesn't care that much about Christmas, I would  say that Candlelight is not worth the effort.  But for those who really view that time of year as extra special and magical, those who don't mind the non-secular aspect of the Ceremony, and those who like choirs and things of that sort, Candlelight is for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mrsbicewdw --*
> 
> Good to see you back with us -- though I don't think you missed too much while you were away!  All we really know so far is that the Christmas parade is supposed to be off the holiday schedule this year (although that could always change), the holiday fireworks are not happening this year, and the holiday version of Winter Dreams is supposedly not happening either.  More than likely there will be no garland hanging over Main Street, as it would interfere with some taller parade floats.  The old rumor (from last year) was that the long-departed Christmas star -- not seen since the early '70s -- will be making a grand return to the top of the Matterhorn.  I think that is very likely to happen, as we have already seen the return of the Hatbox Ghost in Haunted Mansion.
> 
> The Winter Castle is a mystery.  Personally, I like the icicle lights at night during the holiday season, and I can't imagine the Castle not looking like that this year.  I don't think the current nighttime Castle is quite as spectacular.  But I don't know if the current "diamond" overlay of the Castle would take the place of the icicles for the rest of the year, or if the sparkle factor would be amped up several notches for the holidays.  I would hope that the holiday Castle is extra special, and not just the same one that's there right now.
> 
> You're absolutely right that December seems so much closer.  Last year it seemed like, once we began the Theme Week Countdown in July and the assorted Fall/Halloween products began appearing on the shelves in July as well, everything after that just zipped by at lightning speed.
> 
> I'm glad to see that your plans are still on track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lunaland --*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> I was spoiled after my 2012 Candlelight seats as well!   I would have given anything for a seat in 2013, as I was in a lot of pain (in my leg, which is also related to having a bad back!), but I stood and watched Candlelight, smooshed in the crowds.   After a while I had to make a quick escape because the cold air (30 degrees) was not agreeing with the pain in my leg, and I began to feel queasy.  You never want to feel a sudden wave of nausea come over you when you are standing in a big crowd.  So I had to push my way OUT of the crowd.  People were getting annoyed with me for causing them to have to move an inch, but I was trying to get OUT -- not cut in front of them to get a better view!
> 
> That's why it annoyed me to no end that those people who sat on the planter were escorted out of that area by a CM and then placed in actual chairs to watch the rest of the CP.  I was standing there in pain and nauseous and didn't try sneaky tactics to get a seat -- but they sat in the wrong spot and got chairs!
> 
> Yes -- I think that a lot of people will wait in Town Square all day long to get those benches.
> 
> In 2013 got in line for the second CP while the first CP was still going on.  I stood in the line that was forming on Main Street.  I think it was around 6:30 or so.  Maybe earlier.  I ended up on the right side (facing the stage).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LoriLovesMickey -- *
> 
> Thank you for posting that!  I guess that *sgrap* never saw my question to her about IASWH being decorated in 2005, so I am glad you posted the photo!  I thought that IASWH had the outside lights in 2005, but your photo confirmed it.  I don't think there is any doubt that IASWH will be back in its full glory this year.  It's too popular an attraction to not bring back, and too many other holiday shows are not happening.  I think that the projections on the IASW façade will happen as usual during Disneyland Forever, and then when the fireworks are over the IASWH lights will come back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *flyingdumbo127 - *
> 
> I feel fine -- I'm not sick at all.  I took ZzzQuil because I needed to sleep -- that medicine is just for sleep!  It's NyQuil and DayQuil that are used for colds and flus and what not.
> 
> 99 cents is definitely a great deal for Dreyer's/Edy's ice cream of any flavor, but I just can't deal with that deceptive Slow Churned nonsense.  It's a great price, though, if someone just wants to try the ice cream and see if they like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeDarkstar - *
> 
> The 99 Cents Only stores really do have some great finds -- and they have things that you have to grab right away, or they will be gone the next time you go in!  They always have good brands of dish liquid and hand soap (all the brands that everyone knows and uses), good toothpaste, good plates and large mugs and things like that.  Plus, they get in lots of seasonal products that are left over after the seasons have ended (like the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts).  They also have a lot of good fruit and vegetables now as well.  Produce is not cheap at grocery stores, but at the 99 Cents Only store it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *scopewest -- *
> 
> I've never been to Times Square, but from what I've seen of the crowds waiting for the ball to drop, Disneyland will not be that bad.  It might get a bit like that on Main Street, leading up to midnight -- it was pretty uncomfortable the one and only time I decided to try New Year's Eve at Disneyland.  However, in the rest of the park the crowds should not be wall to wall, at a standstill, all day long.
> 
> The parks will be busy -- so at least you know that going in, and know to expect it.  Yes, Disneyland will reach capacity at some point in the period of time after Christmas and by/before New Years (unless it is raining).  Capacity could happen on one or more days that week, and they will stop letting people in the park for a while if it reaches capacity.  You may or may not be able to get back in the park, or you may have to go over to the other park.  I would probably plan to stay in Disneyland and not leave until you're ready to go back to the hotel for the night.


I have been to Candlelight in Epcot as well but enjoyed Disneyland way more. The setting on Main Street USA is just incredible and very intimate. I remember the Choir's voices just booming down on us. It was amazing


----------



## becd

Hi Sherry - I missed Christmas at DLR last year but am returning this year for December 2-6.  Last time I only brought my twin DS who are 8 now.  This year their younger brother  (DS-6) and their Dad is coming too.  I am so excited!!!!  Probably more than they are.  We enjoyed everything about our Christmas trip in 2013 more than I can say.  I am a WDW vet and we usually make it there at least once a year - as much as I love it I think I have decided I like the convenience of DLR better.  There is something about being able to walk when you park hop that cannot be beat!  If only it was closer to New Orleans.  

Last time we stayed at DLH, but this time we are biting the bullet and getting a suite at GC.  I think its the only way I can get my husband to cooperate - he is not much for the adventure part of travel or for cramming our family into one room.  And don't tell him I told you, but he will definitely be taking some "me" time in the spa (lol).  Plus having the kids club there will be a big help too.  Ok, enough of the over share.

Anyway, thanks for doing the thread - it is more helpful to me than I could ever put into words!

OK, and now I have a question.  I just noticed the Rave Day is scheduled when I had planned our trip.  What in the world is this and is it crazy?  Meaning should I pick a different weekend?  Ugh.


----------



## Sherry E

becd said:


> OK, and now I have a question.  I just noticed the Rave Day is scheduled when I had planned our trip.  What in the world is this and is it crazy?  Meaning should I pick a different weekend?  Ugh.



That info I have in that Dates to Remember post on page 1 is from last year -- I leave it up there so people can get a sense of when certain things went up or started for the holiday season, until we find out what's happening for the current year.  I don't think Raver Day is happening at Disneyland this year -- or, if it is, I have not heard about it.  Did you read about it somewhere else?  (Edited to add -- Raver Day is happening this year, but not during your dates! )

Raver Day happened to be going on around the same time as the pharmacy convention in Anaheim, and many of the convention attendees were staying at DLR hotels and in the parks.   Supposedly, the crowds in the parks were quite substantial.

You will be at DLR during the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional weekend, though (12/5 and 12/6, most likely), and that brings in extra crowds.   It's not anything I would avoid, but some people think it's too crowded.  I love Candlelight, so I try to go on at least one day over that weekend.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> That info I have in that Dates to Remember post on page 1 is from last year -- I leave it up there so people can get a sense of when certain things went up or started for the holiday season, until we find out what's happening for the current year.  I don't think Raver Day is happening at Disneyland this year -- or, if it is, I have not heard about it.  Did you read about it somewhere else?  (Edited to add -- Raver Day is happening this year, but not during your dates! )



So what is it?  Just curious!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> So what is it?  Just curious!



Beats me!  I'm not a raver!     (Last year was the first I'd ever heard of it!)

This is a website I have come to like.  It's called Unofficial Park Days (or Unofficial Disney Days on Facebook), and it lists off a bunch of special "Days" happening in the parks that we might not otherwise hear about (such as Christmas in July Day), along with some that we have heard about (like Dapper Day).  Here is the site - http://unofficialparkdays.com/calen...~1448006399/cat_ids~69,6/request_format~html/

As far as I know, there was a summer Raver Day event that just took place at DLR a few days ago.  But, so far, I haven't seen anything about a December event.


ETA: This is text from one of the Raver Day Facebook pages (for their June 2013 event): 





> Raverday is a day at Disneyland for ravers to hang out together and represent the positive vibes of the rave culture at the happiest place on earth. MAKE FRIENDS! TAKE PICTURES!



...And on another Facebook page I found this text: 





> RAVERDAY - A gathering that happens 2 times a year. Summer and Winter Season...



So, it sounds like there will be another one in winter, if the tradition sticks, but I don't see a date listed so I don't know when it will be.

Okay, I just solved my own mystery.  RaverDay (or RAVERDAY) is happening at Disneyland in December - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/

Saturday, December 12th & Sunday, December 13th, 2015

I shall add it to the 2015 Dates to Remember post on page 1!!


----------



## Sherry E

I should reiterate -- last year RaverDay, a pharmacist convention in Anaheim and Candlelight all took place on the same weekend, creating a perfect storm of crowds in the parks.  By most accounts, the parks were busier than people had seen them on that weekend in the past.

This year -- Raver Day is not happening on Candlelight weekend.  And the pharmacist convention is heading to another state.

Woohoo!  That means Candlelight weekend should return to the normal crowds that it usually involves (unless something else pops up)!


----------



## pittypat

I was at DL  last year during the week in question and I can confirm...it was PACKED. We've gone the same week in December for the last several years so we were pretty surprised by the crowds. We're headed that way again this year and it sounds like it will be back to what we're used to. Yay!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

what week are you talking about? How bad was it? Was it only on the weekend that it was super packed? I chose my time so that it would be less crowded I know the weekend will be but I didn't think the week days would be.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> what week are you talking about? How bad was it? Was it only on the weekend that it was super packed? I chose my time so that it would be less crowded I know the weekend will be but I didn't think the week days would be.



It was Candlelight weekend last year (which was 12/6 an 12/7), and probably the immediate weekdays surrounding it.  There were a lot of things going on at the same time, which contributed to the crowds.  But as I mentioned above, those same things are not happening on Candlelight weekend this year.  Raver Day weekend is 12/12 and 12/13 this year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

is the candlelight, fri and sat or sat and sun nights?
We are taking a day off on Fri before hitting tow weekend days with early days and late nights. wed and thur we are hoping it is light enough for our family and we are planing on not being in dl for one of the candlelight nights but being at woc. 

Can you tell me if the crowds the week after candlelight is any better? Or is it just gonna be busy any time in dec and the first week is still best bet out of all dec?


----------



## peanutmomma

We hadn't planned on going into the parks on the weekend and just hanging out at the resort pool.  But if the entertainment calendar stays true to previous years, we'll tack on a day to our tickets in order to come into the parks to play at DCA then hop over for dinner and Fantasmic.

Our last DLR trip was in 2012 and the boy was 5.  Getting him to sit still for anything that wasn't Lightning McQueen related was difficult back then!


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> is the candlelight, fri and sat or sat and sun nights?
> We are taking a day off on Fri before hitting tow weekend days with early days and late nights. wed and thur we are hoping it is light enough for our family and we are planing on not being in dl for one of the candlelight nights but being at woc.
> 
> Can you tell me if the crowds the week after candlelight is any better? Or is it just gonna be busy any time in dec and the first week is still best bet out of all dec?



Candlelight should be on Saturday, 12/5 and Sunday, 12/6 this year, unless there are any surprises in store.  That would be the traditional weekend for it.  

I think that early December (especially right after Thanksgiving) is a good time to go, because a lot of people have gone back to work and school after Thanksgiving and it is still too early for a Christmas break.  So, there should be somewhat of a drop off in crowds right after Thanksgiving weekend.  Then the crowds will pick up a bit again for Candlelight weekend (but not like they were last year).  And then, after Candlelight -- unless there is some unknown event happening that is yet to be announced -- there should be a little bit of a drop in crowds again.   The parks won't be empty, but there should be fewer people -- at least, that's what I've noticed after Candlelight ended.

Then, 12/12 and 12/13 will be Raver Day -- whatever that entails -- so I would expect more people in the parks than usual that weekend, but probably not insane, packed house crowds.

Once you get past the middle of December, the crowds start increasing a bit at a time as people begin getting out for Christmas break, and then reaching the boiling point right after Christmas and up until the New Year.

I think you'll be fine, whenever you choose to go.


----------



## mom2rtk

I haven't read everything in this thread since we're swapping to Halloween this year. But one of the reasons that weekend was so busy last year was a huge hospital pharmacy convention that was getting under way. Our shuttle from the airport was packed with participants. One claimed there were 20K people attending. I do know PPH was booked solid (well, for the standard room I wanted anyway) from very early on.

We went into DCA that night and had dinner at CCR and saw WOC after. It never struck me as crazy busy. We spent most of Sunday at DCA, then hopped over to DL Sunday afternoon to see the parade. It was really very busy that day as you might expect, but we did a few FPs then had reservations for the dessert party at Fantasmic.

The year before we did our Holiday Tour on one of those really busy Candlelight weekend days. I have found that having reserved things on that weekend helps. The next week was very pleasant.


----------



## NancyIL

December 12th will be my last day at DLR, so now I know to spend it at California Adventure!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I haven't read everything in this thread since we're swapping to Halloween this year. But one of the reasons that weekend was so busy last year was a huge hospital pharmacy convention that was getting under way. Our shuttle from the airport was packed with participants. One claimed there were 20K people attending. I do know PPH was booked solid (well, for the standard room I wanted anyway) from very early on.
> 
> We went into DCA that night and had dinner at CCR and saw WOC after. It never struck me as crazy busy. We spent most of Sunday at DCA, then hopped over to DL Sunday afternoon to see the parade. It was really very busy that day as you might expect, but we did a few FPs then had reservations for the dessert party at Fantasmic.
> 
> The year before we did our Holiday Tour on one of those really busy Candlelight weekend days. I have found that having reserved things on that weekend helps. The next week was very pleasant.



I mentioned the perfect storm that was the convention, Raver Day and Candlelight converging in DLR at the same time!    Luckily the convention is not happening in Anaheim this year, and Raver Day is happening the following weekend instead of on Candlelight weekend, so Candlelight crowds and the hotel situation should hopefully go back to the usual scenario.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I mentioned the perfect storm that was the convention, Raver Day and Candlelight converging in DLR at the same time!    Luckily the convention is not happening in Anaheim this year, and Raver Day is happening the following weekend instead of on Candlelight weekend, so Candlelight crowds and the hotel situation should hopefully go back to the usual scenario.


 

And you forgot the biggest event of all..... I was there.  So don't go the last week of October this year (since that's the one we're targeting). I'm sure some sort of new storm will develop then!


----------



## NancyIL

sgrap said:


> So what is it?  Just curious!


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rave

From the group's Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/:



> Start saving for magical winter memories!! We're doing 2 days this year at the Happiest place on earth.. Disneyland !!
> December 12th & 13th 2015
> 
> Q&A'S Below
> vvvv
> 
> Question: When is Winter Raverday?
> 
> A: It is our pleasure to introduce Winter Raverday at Disneyland December 12th & 13th 2015!
> 
> *Question: What is Winter Raverday at Disneyland?
> 
> A: A magical gathering that happens 2 times a year. Summer and Winter Season. Its purpose is to unite those within the rave/edm community together to share stories, trade kandi, and make new friends. We encourage old & new school ravers of all ages to unite and make new beginnings.*
> 
> Questions: Why is Winter Raverday at Disneyland 2-Days?
> 
> A: Going 13 years strong and with the success of Raverday this past summer, we want to make this magical event double the fun for 2-Days!
> Also, we've taken into serious consideration there are a number of Ravers that have Annual Passes who will now have the opportunity to use their passes. All passes are valid with the exception of SoCal select that is blocked out. Block-out dates are subject to change, but we will do our best to keep everyone updated.
> 
> Q: Do I have to buy a multi-day Disneyland pass to attend Winter Raverday?
> 
> A: Single-Day, Multi-Day, and Annual Pass tickets are available, but optional. We encourage you to attend one of the days, but we understand Ravers schedules & the holidays may conflict attending both days. This can be a great gift opportunity for those looking for ideas!
> 
> Q: Anything going on at Disney California Adventure (DCA)?
> 
> A: Traditionally, Raverday has been held at Disneyland. However, we are not restricting Ravers exploring the other theme park. A Park Hopper ticket or Annual Pass is required if you chose to visit both Disneyland & DCA. Note this is optional and not required.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> And you forgot the biggest event of all..... I was there.  So don't go the last week of October this year (since that's the one we're targeting). I'm sure some sort of new storm will develop then!


----------



## Sherry E

NancyIL said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rave
> 
> From the group's Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/:



I edited your post to include the link to their page (which I had actually posted in response to *sgrap* on the previous page of this thread, so I had it handy!) and to put their text in quotes.  Whenever we copy text directly from a page, we should just post a portion of it (not the whole thing), put it in quotes and add the link.  Someone actually contacted us behind the scenes once, because someone thought it was okay to copy and paste the entire text from the person's article or blog, without including a link or quotes or anything.  So we have to be careful. :


----------



## NancyIL

Sherry E said:


> I edited your post to include the link to their page (which I had actually posted in response to *sgrap* on the previous page of this thread, so I had it handy!) and to put their text in quotes.  Whenever we copy text directly from a page, we should just post a portion of it (not the whole thing), put it in quotes and add the link.  Someone actually contacted us behind the scenes once, because someone thought it was okay to copy and paste the entire text from the person's article or blog, without including a link or quotes or anything.  So we have to be careful. :


Thanks, Sherry. I almost put the Facebook text in quotes, but didn't because you did post the link.


----------



## Sherry E

Here is another link as well - https://www.facebook.com/MITM02?fref=ts


----------



## NancyIL

Sherry E said:


> Here is another link as well - https://www.facebook.com/MITM02?fref=ts


Some groups, like the Ravers, make Disney internet fans look pretty tame!


----------



## Sherry E

NancyIL said:


> Some groups, like  the Ravers,  make Disney internet fans look pretty tame!



What's funny is that, based on their choice of dates for the winter event this year and last year, it almost looks like they are trying to avoid Candlelight weekend.    Last year, I think that their event was supposed to have unofficially begun on a Friday night (it would have been 12/5, I guess?), with the main event on Saturday, 12/6.  I don't think that Sunday, 12/7 was announced as being part of the event at all, but presumably a lot of the attendees stayed throughout the entire weekend -- especially if they traveled quite a distance.  I believe that someone on this forum said that the Disney hotel people told them last year that some of the Raver Day folks were staying onsite too (along with the pharmacists), which accounted for the booked up rooms.  Maybe they thought they would avoid some of the Candlelight crowds if they got going on the Friday night before Candlelight began?

And this year, of course, their event is taking place a full weekend after when Candlelight is expected to happen.  It seems that maybe the massive crowds last year made an impression?  So what will end up happening is that Candlelight weekend will be less crowded this year than it was last year, and the weekend after Candlelight weekend will be more crowded than it was last year, more than likely. All of the crowds are trying to avoid the other crowds!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

lol well we are staying out nov 30 or dec 1- 7th so we know we have two days with the candlelight but we will try and do plans for those days. sat will be our EE day so there is that. Maybe that night we make our woc night. Or parade fireworks night? If a mass of ppl are up front maybe down by the castle and small world could be lighter crowds lol.

I do know one year we did happen to be there for the candlelight and it was so busy upfront we were trying to find a cd or dvd and we couldn't get through the street to get to the store. I was very irritable this day and it didn't help. It was also over 4 years ago before I was doing much better and before i stopped some meds that messed with my moods bad. *smiles* i'm very happy now a days and even when things go wrong I am not near a time bomb as I had been so I don't think the candlelight this year will bother me to much. If i plan for it.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> What's funny is that, based on their choice of dates for the winter event this year and last year, it almost looks like they are trying to avoid Candlelight weekend.    Last year, I think that their event was supposed to have unofficially begun on a Friday night (it would have been 12/5, I guess?), with the main event on Saturday, 12/6.  I don't think that Sunday, 12/7 was announced as being part of the event at all, but presumably a lot of the attendees stayed throughout the entire weekend -- especially if they traveled quite a distance.  I believe that someone on this forum said that the Disney hotel people told them last year that some of the Raver Day folks were staying onsite too (along with the pharmacists), which accounted for the booked up rooms.  Maybe they thought they would avoid some of the Candlelight crowds if they got going on the Friday night before Candlelight began?
> 
> And this year, of course, their event is taking place a full weekend after when Candlelight is expected to happen.  It seems that maybe the massive crowds last year made an impression?  So what will end up happening is that Candlelight weekend will be less crowded this year than it was last year, and the weekend after Candlelight weekend will be more crowded than it was last year, more than likely. All of the crowds are trying to avoid the other crowds!



I was at DLR that weekend last year.  It was a bit crowded, especially on Saturday, but it wouldn't deter me from going the same weekend again.  I am scheduled to go the same weekend this year (Dec 2-6).  Now hearing that the pharmacists and the ravers will both not be there, I think it will be even better.


----------



## peanutmomma

Looks like there will be a few of us there that weekend - our dates are the 5th-9th.  

I told the fella that we were missing Raver Day and he told me that I am no fun at all.  I'll have to pack an extra glow stick for him or something.


----------



## Kauai4life

Thank you Sherry for taking the time for all this great information.  My Ohana are going December 2-9 and just cant wait.


----------



## mommy2girls79

Following this... we will be there November 16 to 20.


----------



## kculvie

We will be there Nov 13-17. We usually go the first week in Dec and love it. Hopefully the 13-17th won't be crazy.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

kculvie said:


> We will be there Nov 13-17. We usually go the first week in Dec and love it. Hopefully the 13-17th won't be crazy.


Yikes, i hate to be the one to tell you this, but that is the Avengers run weekend. It will be a bit crazy.


----------



## Sherry E

kculvie said:


> We will be there Nov 13-17. We usually go the first week in Dec and love it. Hopefully the 13-17th won't be crazy.





planningjollyholiday said:


> Yikes, i hate to be the one to tell you this, but that is the Avengers run weekend. It will be a bit crazy.




...And you might miss some of the decorations at the hotels, as well...

You'll still have fun, of course!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sherry E said:


> ...And you might miss some of the decorations at the hotels, as well...
> 
> You'll still have fun, of course!



That's right, that sunday of race weekend we woke up to a few Christmas trees in the lobbies,  but not everything was decorated.  As the week went on more and more decorations went up. By the following saturday i think everything was up except they were still finishing off the gingingerbread house at the grand.


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> That's right, that sunday of race weekend we woke up to a few Christmas trees in the lobbies,  but not everything was decorated.  As the week went on more and more decorations went up. By the following saturday i think everything was up except they were still finishing off the gingingerbread house at the grand.



Are you sure it was Sunday, planningjollyholiday?  The reports that came in last year and in 2013 were that the hotels' main trees first appeared exactly 9 days before Thanksgiving -- which would be a Tuesday.  In fact, I recall seeing someone's Facebook page that showed the GCH tree appearing overnight and then being 'assembled,' for lack of a better word, on a weekday.

None of the real gingerbread houses (including the ones in Storytellers and White Water Snacks) went up when the trees went up.  The main GCH lobby house was under construction within a couple of days after the trees went up, getting put together piece by piece, but its companion "gift shop" (or gift table, as the case may be) was not open until Thanksgiving.  The Storytellers and White Water Snacks gingerbread houses did not appear until Thanksgiving (or immediately after), if I recall correctly.  And there were two of them in Storytellers to begin with, but eventually one of them disappeared!


----------



## kculvie

Fortunately after reading this awesome super thread in 2012 I had to do christmas at disney. We have been to christmas and Halloween several times since then.  Thankyou so much Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

kculvie said:


> Fortunately after reading this awesome super thread in 2012 I had to do christmas at disney. We have been to christmas and Halloween several times since then.  Thankyou so much Sherry.



You're very welcome!  Both the Holiday season and Halloween Time are very addictive -- it's hard to not want to go every year.


----------



## Sherry E

Kauai4life said:


> Thank you Sherry for taking the time for all this great information.  My Ohana are going December 2-9 and just cant wait.



You're very welcome -- and thank you for following along.   I'm glad the thread has been of interest/help.  I think that you'll have a great trip in December!  I'm eager to find out what surprises are in store -- and if there is anything special happening that would be completely and totally unexpected (because of the 60th anniversary).


----------



## ilovelucydog

This will be our first Christmas season trip.  We are going December 6-12.  Park days Monday-Friday.  I cannot wait for holiday announcements!  I hope there are special things in store this year.  My daughter (8) and I are surprising my husband...he thinks we are staying at Desert Inn....we are actually staying at The Grand Californian!  He will be mighty surprised when our shuttle drives up there!


----------



## Sherry E

ilovelucydog said:


> This will be our first Christmas season trip.  We are going December 6-12.  Park days Monday-Friday.  I cannot wait for holiday announcements!  I hope there are special things in store this year.  My daughter (8) and I are surprising my husband...he thinks we are staying at Desert Inn....we are actually staying at The Grand Californian!  He will be mighty surprised when our shuttle drives up there!



What a wonderful trip you'll have!  I hope your husband enjoys the Grand Californian.  It is certainly a great place to enjoy the holidays -- carolers singing by the giant, golden, glowing tree.  Santa greeting guests on the other side of the tree,  A pianist who plays holiday music.  I saw a guitarist one time as well.  There should be another large gingerbread house in the lobby, and then smaller gingerbread houses in Storytellers and at White Water Snacks.  There are reindeer figures (maybe made of wicker?  I'm not sure) out in front of the hotel (at the drive-up entrance).   Also, whoever it is that narrates the Candlelight Ceremony this year (most likely, on 12/5 and 12/6) will probably stay there, so you may have a celebrity sighting.  I saw Kurt Russell standing just a few feet away from me, by himself, in the GCH lobby the morning after the final Candlelight Ceremony of 2013, which he narrated.

 When you're at the GCH, ask a Cast Member if they're doing the Winter Ornament Workshop (hotel guests can sign up and make snow globes) and possibly the Merriest Holiday Hunt (which I think is some sort of holiday-ish scavenger hunt or tour???  No one seems to know anything about it on this board).


----------



## ilovelucydog

Thank you Sherry!  You have made me more excited (which I didn't think was possible)!


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> There should be another large gingerbread house in the lobby, and then smaller gingerbread houses in Storytellers and at White Water Snacks.



Looking forward to seeing the completed large gingerbread house this year, last year we had to leave before it was done.  And we missed the ones at Storytellers and White Water Snacks. There is something so Christmasy about gingerbread houses! 

Sherry, thanks for taking care of this thread, it has so much information.  We haven't even went on our July trip yet but I am getting excited about our Christmas trip already!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sherry i looked back at my notes and you're right,  it wasn't on sunday when the trees went up. Monday morning we woke up in the frontier tower and the western trees were up. I do not know if the grand had their trees up on monday though. 
I didn't even know that storytellers and white water snacks had gingerbread houses! Now i really want to see them! Unfortunately our AP's expire mid november so it looks like I won't get to see them this year either   I am really hoping Christmas time starts a little earlier this year since we will be there remembrance day week which is a bit early.
Last year on our weekly magical adventures sheet they had the merriest holiday hunt listed but no description on the back stating what it was,  and like a fool we didn't end up doing it so i don't know what that entails. There was no winter ornament listed on the DLH sheet but maybe it was on the GCH weekly adventures. I do remember  you linking rentayenta's trip report from 2013 and her DLH sheet did have it listed.


----------



## dtnrhi

I just saw my cousins over the weekend, and was helping them book their hotel for the days they will be at Disney and dancing. I was speaking to my aunt, and she said that Disney has changed their tune in regards to their being no Christmas parade to perform with. Instead of telling them they would be dancing for a stage show, they are now saying they will be dancing, but it may or may not be for a stage show. They aren't exactly committing to a parade, but it is not as ruled out as they made it seem before. Now, the rumor can be rehashed again. This may be to throw off the scent, they may have had a change of mind, or maybe Disney doesn't even know what they are doing at this point.

No idea what to make of this at all, but that was the updated report I got Sunday.


----------



## MarcV

My trip will begin on the Dec 13th. Last time we went for the Holidays we stayed at the Grand Californian and loved it. The decorations and activities were phenomenal. I tried to get a villa there this time but no luck. Had to "settle" for a room with points at the Disneyland Hotel. We did not get to do much exploring of this hotel previously so I am excited to see it and the decorations they put on for the holidays. From everything i have read up on so far DH will be a blast to stay at. Would love to hear what people think of the holidays there.


----------



## Malroy

planningjollyholiday said:


> Yikes, i hate to be the one to tell you this, but that is the Avengers run weekend. It will be a bit crazy.



Ugh! This is when we will be there too (Park days the 14, 15 and 16) and I had somehow COMPLETELY MISSED that it is a run weekend. Oh well, we will still have a great time. Too bad I hadn't realized this earlier or I might have worked signing up for the 10k into our trip. The half marathon is still open but I don't think I'd be ready (and would have to re-do everyone's plane tickets!)


----------



## tiffjoy

Our dates are getting firmed up for the holidays.  I decided to run the Avengers Half, so we will be there Nov 13-15.  I don't think there will be much in the way of holiday stuff at that point yet, though.  Then I'm thinking Dec 11-13 since the Candlelight will be the previous weekend, in all likelihood.

Excited to have APs this year, but i'm a little bummed they aren't going to have the holiday fireworks.  I really love them and feel it won't be quite the same feeling without them.


----------



## tiffjoy

Malroy said:


> Ugh! This is when we will be there too (Park days the 14, 15 and 16) and I had somehow COMPLETELY MISSED that it is a run weekend. Oh well, we will still have a great time. Too bad I hadn't realized this earlier or I might have worked signing up for the 10k into our trip. The half marathon is still open but I don't think I'd be ready (and would have to re-do everyone's plane tickets!)



I just started my half training last week!  You definitely have time still if you are on the fence.  This will be my first half- I've only run 5Ks before this.


----------



## Malroy

tiffjoy said:


> I just started my half training last week!  You definitely have time still if you are on the fence.  This will be my first half- I've only run 5Ks before this.



I did a 10K this weekend - so you are right, I probably could be ready. What is putting me off though is having to re-arrange plane tickets and the $215 entry fee!


----------



## LadyBJ

Do you think it will be very hard to enjoy the parks during the week between Christmas and New Year? I know it will be super crowded and busy, but I hope not to a point that you don't enjoy anymore.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

planningjollyholiday said:


> Sherry i looked back at my notes and you're right,  it wasn't on sunday when the trees went up. Monday morning we woke up in the frontier tower and the western trees were up. I do not know if the grand had their trees up on monday though.
> I didn't even know that storytellers and white water snacks had gingerbread houses! Now i really want to see them! Unfortunately our AP's expire mid november so it looks like I won't get to see them this year either   I am really hoping Christmas time starts a little earlier this year since we will be there remembrance day week which is a bit early.
> Last year on our weekly magical adventures sheet they had the merriest holiday hunt listed but no description on the back stating what it was,  and like a fool we didn't end up doing it so i don't know what that entails. There was no winter ornament listed on the DLH sheet but maybe it was on the GCH weekly adventures. I do remember  you linking rentayenta's trip report from 2013 and her DLH sheet did have it listed.



The Christmas trees went up during our stay the week before Thanksgiving last year.  We were at PPH and we saw that the tree had gone up overnight when we headed to the parks on the morning of Wednesday the 19th.  I don't remember the exact day trees appeared in the GCH, but it was around the same time.  The big gingerbread house was almost done when I walked through the night of the 21st.


----------



## peanutmomma

I've been reading through the trip reports from the holiday seasons and am ridiculously excited to see the different decorations around the resort!  I upgraded my camera body and got a couple new lenses for my birthday and can't wait to see what images I can capture.  I've been taking it to our local theme park, but when they went under the Cedar Fair umbrella it seems like park decor took a nosedive.


----------



## dedesmith32

My Vacation is all paid for - I can't wait until the first week of December!


----------



## mgd

Does anyone know about what date space mountain changes back from the ghost theme? I have searched but can't seem to find that listed anywhere.  And is there any theme for it during Christmas time or is it back to normal by then?

edited: I finally found it.  ghost galaxy goes back to normal right after halloween.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> By the way, what happened to *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA*?  I've seen her posting on the forums, but she has not popped into this thread.  Hopefully she will be back for this year's Countdown too!



Hi!!! It's nice to be missed!

So long story sort of short - we actually hadn't planned on renewing our passes after last November's trip. And then I started missing it. Around Spring Break, we had friends invite us on their trip - 3 days at Disney and 5 out at their house in Newport. How could we say no?! Then we realized we had a business meeting in San Diego in June, so it made sense to go then too....and so we bought passes again! We also snuck in one literally last minute crazy day over Memorial Day weekend. So that brings us to now - since we have our passes, we might as well go for our traditional week of Thanksgiving! We are staying at the PPH and are scheduled Sat Nov. 21-Sun. Nov 29th, so a long trip! That may change as we find out what the Nutcracker schedule looks like, but our hope is to have some down days or at least sleep in days built in.

We just returned from Disney/San Diego last night so I'm going to take to the next few days to poke around the super thread and catch up and do laundry and then you've got me! Looking forward to the countdown again this year. AND I have Hallmark this year, so I can do Christmas in July!!!!


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

LadyBJ said:


> Do you think it will be very hard to enjoy the parks during the week between Christmas and New Year? I know it will be super crowded and busy, but I hope not to a point that you don't enjoy anymore.



I'm curious about this too. If anyone's been during this week, can you tell us a little about it? I'm not changing plans based on any feedback actually, because I can't. It's the week my DGD7 is out of school so we have to go during that time. We've been during some pretty busy times before - we've been in the parks during Memorial Day and near Thanksgiving - and we're okay with crowds, but I'm still curious about others' experiences.


----------



## ilovelucydog

I think I remember last year at Christmas they allowed early entry into either park each day if staying on site. Am I remembering correctly ? And if so, does anyone remember when it started?


----------



## TiggerTrigger

LadyBJ said:


> Do you think it will be very hard to enjoy the parks during the week between Christmas and New Year? I know it will be super crowded and busy, but I hope not to a point that you don't enjoy anymore.





707MickeyGirl said:


> I'm curious about this too. If anyone's been during this week, can you tell us a little about it? I'm not changing plans based on any feedback actually, because I can't. It's the week my DGD7 is out of school so we have to go during that time. We've been during some pretty busy times before - we've been in the parks during Memorial Day and near Thanksgiving - and we're okay with crowds, but I'm still curious about others' experiences.



We're in the same boat as well. I was debating about posting a thread on managing my expectations considering the massive crowds that will be there for these dates. I also can't change plans due to work, school schedules/attendance mandates, and DH's insisting that we combine our DL visit with a CA ski trip. I know we won't get to do everything, I know waits will be longer, etc. but just hoping others have some input to make it enjoyable. I mean, I know we can all say "hey, you're at DL and it's what you make of it," but working on a game plan would probably be prudent. Debating about renewing with Touring Plans so I have some kind of plan of attack.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm currently saving for a family trip to WDW in Jan/17. I'm also planning another solo trip in Nov/17. I was initally only planning on going for 5 days, but due to my OPS (Over Planning Syndrome), I'm now planning an 8 day solo trip. I am seriously considering 4 days in DL, followed by 4 days in Waikiki, since the cost to split the trip in 1/2 is not that much more. I personally found that going the week leading up to Thanksgiving in 2013 was too much for me in regards to the extremely heavy crowds that week. I'm thinking about leaving on my solo trip either the first or second week of Nov, and was wondering how the crowds were during this time frame. Any help would be appreciated. Have a great day!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to pop in here to let you all know that I have not abandoned my Holiday Season thread.  I have to announce the details of this year's Theme Week Countdown very soon as well (since it is starting in the near future).    

I am waiting for the details of the Halloween Time season and Mickey's Halloween Party to be released, as are many people in my Halloween Time at DLR Superthread, and I thought they would have been announced by now.   There are a lot of mysteries and questions surrounding what will potentially happen with the party in light of the 60th anniversary events and old rumors from last year.  If we see that the Halloween Time season and MHP are not going to be impacted too much or too drastically because of the 60th, then that could give us an indication of how much or how little the holiday season will be impacted as well.

Once those dates come out and I can breathe a sigh of relief, I can turn my attention back to this thread and launching the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!


​


----------



## Disney127

Sherry,
I know that you would never abandon us!  LOL  Looking forward to the Theme Week Countdown.  Hopefully, we will be back in time from our July DL trip so that I can join the in fun of submitting Holiday photos!


----------



## kylie71

Yay! Cannot wait for the theme week!!!!!   I am READY with LOTS of photos from my years going over Thanksgiving week!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

This falls into the "not really news, but something to ponder" category.

For those who are worried that the Diamond Celebration will be over by the holiday season -- even though it was made clear by Disney at the announcement about it back in January that even during the holiday season it would still be "all 60th, all the time" -- today Michelle from the Disney Parks Blog responded to someone's post and seemed to confirm (in that vague, cryptic, non-specific way) that, indeed, the Celebration will still be going on.

The commenter said, _"I’ve been trying to find a date for then the Diamond celebration ends? Does anyone know!?!?!?!?! I”m going in November for my daughters birthday and really hope it’s still going on."_

Michelle replied, _"I think it’s safe to say you’ll be in good shape heading to the Resort in November. What a wonderful time to choose, as the park slowly transitions to holiday."_ 


​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I love the Christmas holiday and decorations however I hope that we wills till get the 60th celebration with some Christmas. I do believe Disney can do a good job with fusing the two.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> I love the Christmas holiday and decorations however I hope that we wills till get the 60th celebration with some Christmas. I do believe Disney can do a good job with fusing the two.



They'll make it work somehow.   They're not going to turn their back on the holiday season.    It has to be remembered that the holiday season at Disneyland Resort is not a small thing.  It's a big, big deal for Disneyland Resort, and a big money-making time of year, and they treat it as a very special time.  As a  HUGE Christmas/holiday season and Halloween Time fan, I would be very annoyed if they cut too much out of those seasons' decorations -- just to leave some blue bunting hanging on facades.  The holiday season décor is in depth, detailed and themed to each land.  There is no way that the blue bunting around the park can take the place of that level of detail and theming.   

A lot of people who visit Disneyland this year do not have a nostalgic attachment to the park, and won't really care if it's the 60th anniversary.  They will just go to Disneyland wanting a holiday experience, wanting to meet Santa, wanting to see Christmas trees and to ride It's a Small World Holiday.  Disneyland won't let those people down -- although the specific holiday season entertainment (especially at night) may be compromised a bit here and there.

Someone on MiceChat reported that a CM on the phone at Disneyland (and those phone CMs are not reliable) told her that Haunted Mansion will be closing on (or maybe right after) August 28th for the installation of Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Even though the 8/28 date could end up being wrong (it might be 8/31), at least it appears that HMH will not be threatened and will return as usual this year!


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to share with you guys this bit of weather news.  Some of you may be unfamiliar with El Nino and the havoc it wreaks.  During past El Ninos in California, all kinds of mayhem has ensued - lots of flooding everywhere, storm drains backing up, mudslides, roofs collapsing and caving in (and unable to be repaired until the rain stops, which can be weeks later), water damage inside houses and apartments, cars hydroplaning and an increase in accidents, etc.  El Nino rain can be pounding, relentless, steady, heavy, loud, etc.  It's a mess.   It's not the "let's go walk in the rain and splash around" kind of rain.   What Texas just got hit with in the last couple of months was El Nino-related.

Yes, it will bring the lines and crowds down at Disneyland, but it will also cause closures of things and disrupt certain entertainment.

And it's not as simple as "get lots of rain, solve the drought problem."   The rain has to end up in the right places and it has to hold, not run off.   Easier said than done.

Anyway, for months scientists have been saying that an El Nino was forming and likely to hit us (in California) by winter.  They weren't sure if it would dissipate before then, which is sometimes what happens.  They are still holding firm that El Nino is coming, and now they say it will likely be "massive."  Oh joy.  

Read for yourself - http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/07/09/el-nino-california/29921633/

So, this could be a wet winter and a wet holiday season, to say the least.


----------



## kylie71

We have had 2 solid weeks of rain, thunderstorms, flash flood warnings, you name it we have had it!  Its 70 here today, when its normally high 90's in July, in Reno ( Northern Nevada )
I wonder if this is El Nino weather? Last time we had El Nino year we had a 100 year flood!

Oh Joy, I know we need the moisture, but YUK!  I feel like we live in the deep south... we are used to Dry Heat!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> We have had 2 solid weeks of rain, thunderstorms, flash flood warnings, you name it we have had it!  Its 70 here today, when its normally high 90's in July, in Reno ( Northern Nevada )
> I wonder if this is El Nino weather? Last time we had El Nino year we had a 100 year flood!
> 
> Oh Joy, I know we need the moisture, but YUK!  I feel like we live in the deep south... we are used to Dry Heat!
> 
> --Lori



That's the problem -- it's one extreme or the other.  It's either oppressively hot and dry, or it's pouring heaving, pounding, relentless rain for weeks.  There is no happy medium.  I hate the heat, but I also don't want water pouring through my ceiling again either (had that happen in a previous El Nino year), and I'm sure that everyone who parks in a subterranean garage is not going to love having their car flooded.


----------



## skellinton

I am super excited to be going to DL 12/4-12/10 with 5 park days.
My brother and I are taking our mother for her birthday, she went 10 years ago for the 59th with my husband, myself and our kids and loved it, so I wanted to take her back for the 60th.  Kids are grown up now, so I thought it would be fun for my mom, brother and I to go.  My brother hasn't been to DL since 1996, so he is going to be amazed at how different it is!
Each week I am sending an email about something at DL to keep them excited!  My first months emails are going to be all about the good.  As info about holiday going ons appears I will include that.  
Any chance the holiday tour will be going on this year?

We saw the CLP when we went in 2005, it was Dick Van Dyke and they had the special dinner seating then, I wish they would bring that back!  That was incredible, seeing DVD was such a treat, one of my most favorite memories.


----------



## Sherry E

skellinton said:


> I am super excited to be going to DL 12/4-12/10 with 5 park days.
> My brother and I are taking our mother for her birthday, she went 10 years ago for the 59th with my husband, myself and our kids and loved it, so I wanted to take her back for the 60th.  Kids are grown up now, so I thought it would be fun for my mom, brother and I to go.  My brother hasn't been to DL since 1996, so he is going to be amazed at how different it is!
> Each week I am sending an email about something at DL to keep them excited!  My first months emails are going to be all about the good.  As info about holiday going ons appears I will include that.
> Any chance the holiday tour will be going on this year?
> 
> We saw the CLP when we went in 2005, it was **** Van Dyke and they had the special dinner seating then, I wish they would bring that back!  That was incredible, seeing DVD was such a treat, one of my most favorite memories.



I think you'll have a great trip!  Early December is a wonderful time to visit.  I also think your brother will be very surprised at how much as changed all over the resort since he was last at DLR.  He was last there right before a huge wave of changes kicked in.  That wave of changes produced Downtown Disney, the Grand Californian Hotel, the newly-renamed Paradise Pier Hotel and, of course, California Adventure park.  Even the Disneyland Hotel has changed a lot since 1996.

My belief is that the Holiday Time tour will be going on this year, in some capacity.  I have no idea if the Christmas Fantasy Parade will be happening in the daytime, and/or if it would be included in the tour as usual, or if the new Paint the Night parade would be the parade included in the tour.  But I think there will still be priority boarding on Haunted Mansion Holiday, It's a Small World Holiday and Jingle Cruise (if Jingle Cruise returns).

I love the Candlelight Ceremony.  I can't recall which year it was when they did away with the dinner seating.  I might have never seen it if it hadn't run for 20 nights in 2012.  I know that Disney does not want to run it for 20 nights again in the middle of Town Square, but I hope they can eventually find a way to expand it to more than 2 nights.  It is just not treated as an actual part of the holiday season like it is at WDW.  Many people don't even know that there is a Candlelight Ceremony at Disneyland until they get there and see something going on in Town Square.  A couple of years ago I met a lady in California Adventure who had been going to Disneyland for decades -- she was there on opening day in 1955 -- and never knew that there was a Candlelight Ceremony, because Disney keeps it so hush-hush.  They can't really advertise it until and unless they figure out how to allow more people to be able to see it.  Otherwise, it will be mayhem in Town Square.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

^Sherry, you know I would sure love an expanded Candlelight. I loved the Town Square setting so much and the choir filling in by the train platform was awesome. I was super duper blessed to get a seat last year after standing in one place for almost 2 hours. It was exhausting and I was so thankful to sit down. I do wish it were more public friendly but at the same time also love that it is kept smaller. I have never been to Disney World but I think Candlelight out there is indoors? Also there is no processional the way there is out here? As much as I personally would appreciate an expansion, at least typing this right now, outside and for sure the processional is my vote big time. Where else could it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I have never been to Disney World but I think Candlelight out there is indoors?



No, it is in the America Garden Theater, which is an open air venue by the World Showcase lagoon. There is a processional down the aisles and it is quite breath-taking.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> ^Sherry, you know I would sure love an expanded Candlelight. I loved the Town Square setting so much and the choir filling in by the train platform was awesome. I was super duper blessed to get a seat last year after standing in one place for almost 2 hours. It was exhausting and I was so thankful to sit down. I do wish it were more public friendly but at the same time also love that it is kept smaller. I have never been to Disney World but I think Candlelight out there is indoors? Also there is no processional the way there is out here? As much as I personally would appreciate an expansion, at least typing this right now, outside and for sure the processional is my vote big time. Where else could it be?



There was a rumor a few years back that Candlelight would eventually move to California Adventure, and probably to the Hyperion Theater.  That never happened, of course.  It would provide a way for more people to see the Ceremony, but it would likely change the feel of it as well -- because it would suddenly become an indoor event instead of an outdoor event.  I think the people who have been going to DL to see Candlelight for decades would probably not like a Hyperion version of it as much.  

In the past, there was a stretch of a few years when Candlelight was held in Fantasyland, but it really didn't work in that spot and it eventually moved back to Town Square.

One CM told me a couple of years back that she had always thought that the festival area of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Big Thunder Ranch would be a good spot for Candlelight (there is a stage there).  It doesn't look like that will be happening, though.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think it would work very well there. There is plenty of room at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and it is out of the way enough that it would not cause chaos.

Corinna


----------



## wehrengrizz

Hi everyone, I'm new to this whole DLR thing...I've been planning a WDW trip for like 6 months...only we keep running into insane airfare, with NO wiggle room on connections/layovers. Let me just say, I'm not cool with a 40 min "layover" at O'Hare any time around Thanksgiving...since we've got 5 kids, one being an infant. Just not happening. SO, what do I do? Look into going to DLR instead! But, I've never been! ANY advice/tips/tricks planning help is welcomed, I'm getting really good at planning WDW stuff but this is a whole new ball game! 
Our dates: flexible between 27Nov-03Dec, looking for 3 park days, so most likely doing week of 30Nov15, it's after turkey day's weekend o' madness
Our crew: DH, me, DS(turning 10 on our trip!), DS6, DD4, DS2, DD4mo at travel time

One other quick question, our DS will be turning 10 on 30 Nov...if we stay at a good neighbor hotel with a check in date of the 29th, and have tickets attached to our package...does he still count as "9"? This is no question with WDW, he's "9" for the whole trip but no clue how it would work at DLR (guessing it's the same? )


Thank you thank you thank you for helping keep my Disney at Christmas time dream alive with five kids!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thanks Corrina! I may never get out to FL but will look for a video online of the CP out there. 

Sherry, I've still never really been to CA Adventure so am not familiar with the theater you mentioned. Sounds like that would make it fully enclosed and indoors, tasking away perhaps from the town gathering feel. I will have to check out Jingle Jangle Jamboree this year. I did last week when I went to DL go the wrong way and ended up going by the ranch area and saw a couple of the animals even. It was quieter over there and seemed open spaced. 

Wehrengrizz, I wish you and your family a fantastic trip! What a cool birthday for your son as well.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I have to pop back in to this thread when the dust settles a bit in the Halloween Time Superthread (all of the dates and prices for everything were just released, so there is a flurry of activity at the moment as we process all of the details), and announce the details for this year's Theme Week Countdown and reply to some comments, etc.

However, remember I said I was keeping a close eye on how things are going to be handled with the Halloween Time season and Mickey's Halloween Party in regards to the 60th anniversary entertainment?   I thought it might help inform us of how things could run during the holiday season.

Well.... it turns out that the Paint the Night parade is going to be included in Mickey's Halloween Party.  In fact, the actual Halloween-specific Costume Cavalcade/mini-parade is not happening this year.  So party guests are having to pay for higher-priced tickets with less Halloween-specific entertainment.  

Erin of the Disney Parks Blog did not specify if Paint the Night would be running on non-party nights, which is interesting.  But PtN is not a party exclusive right now -- in fact, it is running nightly for everyone to see.  So to charge people even more money to see it at a Halloween Party makes me think that Paint the Night is not going to run on non-party nights at all.  That may be the catch -- perhaps they are luring everyone in right now, so that everyone becomes attached to PtN and wants to buy Halloween Party tickets to see it.

So then... what would happen for the holiday season?  Will Paint the Night then go back to being available nightly for the general public, or even available just on certain nights for the general public?  Or... will Disney suddenly shock us and throw in a Christmas party with a separate ticket price, just so that guests can see Paint the Night?  It seems kind of weird to say "Here is Paint the Night, available for everyone to see all summer long,  But come Halloween Time, you have to buy an extra ticket to see Paint the Night.  And when the holidays roll around, we will make Paint the Night available to everyone all season long again."

I was not expecting a Christmas party this year, to be honest.  I figured that it would happen in the next year or two.  But seeing how Paint the Night is being handled during Halloween Time has now got me very curious about how it might be handled during the holidays.  And the rumor mills have completely dried up, so if there is a secret Christmas party in the works, no one is spilling the beans!


As for Disneyland Forever fireworks, Erin says that those will run on non-Halloween party nights, but she didn't say if they will run on non-party weeknights during Halloween Time, or just on weekend nights when there is no party.

Something to ponder...


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, now soon after the Halloween announcements have they traditionally announced the Holiday season stuff?


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I think it is shady that paint the night is the party parade,  yet ticket prices have gone up. I wonder why they aren't doing the Halloween parade?  I wonder if there isn't enough space backstage for all 3 parades? I am so happy to hear that the hatbox ghost will stay in the haunted mansion for the holidays!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, now soon after the Halloween announcements have they traditionally announced the Holiday season stuff?


Last year holidays weren't announced until September.  I think it was September 10th. Information trickled out painfully slow last year.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, now soon after the Halloween announcements have they traditionally announced the Holiday season stuff?



Last year you may recall the extra, extra 'early' Holiday Season date announcement -- September 10th, to be exact, when the Holidays started on November 13th.    And last year's Halloween announcements came in in early July (before July 4th).

So, if they can announce the Halloween Party info and MHP info on July 15th this year, I don't see why they couldn't give us lots and lots of notice and announce any Holiday season news by September again.


----------



## mom2rtk

planningjollyholiday said:


> Last year holidays weren't announced until September.  I think it was September 10th. Information trickled out painfully slow last year.


 

Thanks. It sounds like they are waiting until right when they have to commit to the public on park calendars.

If they did decide to add a Christmas Party, I'd probably switch to November instead of October, but it sounds like there's no way for me to know that ahead of time.


----------



## Sherry E

One good thing is that it sounds like there will be "special sparkling Halloween decor in honor of the Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration."  If they are putting up sparkly pumpkins for Halloween Time (or whatever the décor may be), I think we can almost certainly be guaranteed a sparkly new Christmas decoration or two -- maybe a diamond-themed Christmas tree?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I would love a party *i would  pay for it* and if they did the tour/party ticket Like they did with the Halloween party I may do that too so we could have good seats hopefully for PTN. Eagerly awaiting for sep 10th now. *taps fingers waiting*


----------



## mom2rtk

JadeDarkstar said:


> I would love a party *i would  pay for it* and if they did the tour/party ticket Like they did with the Halloween party I may do that too so we could have good seats hopefully for PTN. Eagerly awaiting for sep 10th now. *taps fingers waiting*


 

I hadn't heard about the tour/party ticket since we haven't been at Halloween yet. Do you know where I can find info on that?


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I hadn't heard about the tour/party ticket since we haven't been at Halloween yet. Do you know where I can find info on that?



It wasn't offered last year, if I recall correctly.  It was called the Ultimate package or something, and it combined MHP with the Happiest Haunts tour.  I think it was discontinued in 2014, but I may be misremembering.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> It wasn't offered last year, if I recall correctly.  It was called the Ultimate package or something, and it combined MHP with the Happiest Haunts tour.  I think it was discontinued in 2014, but I may be misremembering.


 

Ok, thanks Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> I would love a party *i would  pay for it* and if they did the tour/party ticket Like they did with the Halloween party I may do that too so we could have good seats hopefully for PTN. Eagerly awaiting for sep 10th now. *taps fingers waiting*



At this slow rate of the release of information, I would not be shocked if they make us wait until September 15th for info.  If the old rumor about the Christmas star returning to the Matterhorn is true, the Parks Blog may tease the info in advance, but then not announce the holiday season dates until mid-September.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> At this slow rate of the release of information, I would not be shocked if they make us wait until September 15th for info.  If the old rumor about the Christmas star returning to the Matterhorn is true, the Parks Blog may tease the info in advance, but then not announce the holiday season dates until mid-September.



*As a person that likes to plan ahead, the slow release of information drives me crazy!  *


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I wouldn't be happy with the idea of a ticketed Christmas Party. What "extra" could they possibly offer in it that they haven't in years past- especially when they've already said the holiday fireworks and WOC won't be happening? Although, I follow your line of reasoning Sherry, I don't see how they sell PTN as party exclusives for either Halloweentime or Holidaytime when it's been available the entire summer. I guess we'll wait and see how the calendar fills in over the next few months. 

I am excited that the Hatbox ghost is staying though!

And super excited that we are nearing the start of the Theme week countdown!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I wouldn't be happy with the idea of a ticketed Christmas Party. What "extra" could they possibly offer in it that they haven't in years past- especially when they've already said the holiday fireworks and WOC won't be happening? Although, I follow your line of reasoning Sherry, I don't see how they sell PTN as party exclusives for either Halloweentime or Holidaytime when it's been available the entire summer. I guess we'll wait and see how the calendar fills in over the next few months.
> 
> I am excited that the Hatbox ghost is staying though!
> 
> And super excited that we are nearing the start of the Theme week countdown!




I'm not thrilled with how Paint the Night is being handled post-summer.  But then again, we never knew for sure what the PTN schedule would be in the off-peak seasons anyway.  Maybe it was never intended to run nightly in Sept-Oct, and Disney could have just figured that instead of trying to work it in around all of the Halloween Party nights they would add it into the party.   

But then if Paint the Night starts running nightly again, for the general public, for the holiday season (because that's peak season), then that means the Halloween Party folks shelled out a bunch of money for a party that included a parade that is once again available to the general public.  Some of the MHP guests are going to be paying a painful $84!!!!!!!!  $84, and yet Paint the Night is running nightly for everyone.  It's kind of shady on Disney's part, unless PtN has a secret Halloween version that we don't know about.

ETA: Erin at the Parks Blog says that Disneyland Forever will run on all non-party nights, with the exception of September 10th.  So it definitely sounds as though some exceptions were made this year to Disneyland's usual off season fireworks schedule, which is what I figured would happen.  They ran nightly fireworks in the off season in 2009, and I figured they would do it again this year.

​


I was just about to head off to sleep, but I decided to check a website that I last checked a few days ago, just on a whim... and I have news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It looks like -- all signs are pointing to -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning this year!!!!!  Now, we have no clue if it will be a daytime only thing, or if it will run at night at any point during the holiday season.  But, Disney is holding auditions for performers in A Christmas Fantasy Parade over the next week or two!!!!!  So that means it IS definitely happening this year, in some capacity.  It may only be in the daytime, but we shall see.

As to how Paint the Night will fit in during the holidays -- we will see what happens with that too.

As I mentioned, I just checked the site a few days ago and there was nothing but some Cars Land auditions mentioned.  The CFP auditions just popped up!

The Christmas Parade tradition lives on at Disneyland in 2015!!!


​​


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I'm not thrilled with how Paint the Night is being handled post-summer.  But then again, we never knew for sure what the PTN schedule would be in the off-peak seasons anyway.  Maybe it was never intended to run nightly in Sept-Oct, and Disney could have just figured that instead of trying to work it in around all of the Halloween Party nights they would add it into the party.
> 
> But then if Paint the Night starts running nightly again, for the general public, for the holiday season (because that's peak season), then that means the Halloween Party folks shelled out a bunch of money for a party that included a parade that is once again available to the general public.  Some of the MHP guests are going to be paying a painful $84!!!!!!!!  $84, and yet Paint the Night is running nightly for everyone.  It's kind of shady on Disney's part, unless PtN has a secret Halloween version that we don't know about.
> 
> ETA: Erin at the Parks Blog says that Disneyland Forever will run on all non-party nights, with the exception of September 10th.  So it definitely sounds as though some exceptions were made this year to Disneyland's usual off season fireworks schedule, which is what I figured would happen.  They ran nightly fireworks in the off season in 2009, and I figured they would do it again this year.


I somehow missed it . . . what is happening with Paint the Night after the summer?  We are going Nov 17-22 Tues-Sun and seeing the 60th shows will be high on the priority list.  It would be great to see both PTN and the Christmas parade.  Thanks!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I'm happy the Christmas parade will be returning! I'm just nervous about paint the night now.  I really want to see it. I'm glad the Halloween folks got some answers today,  but now us Christmas people have more questions,  and more waiting.


----------



## Kauai4life

Sherry E said:


> I was just about to head off to sleep, but I decided to check a website that I last checked a few days ago, just on a whim... and I have news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It looks like -- all signs are pointing to -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning this year!!!!!  Now, we have no clue if it will be a daytime only thing, or if it will run at night at any point during the holiday season.  But, Disney is holding auditions for performers in A Christmas Fantasy Parade over the next week or two!!!!!  So that means it IS definitely happening this year, in some capacity.  It may only be in the daytime, but we shall see.
> 
> As to how Paint the Night will fit in during the holidays -- we will see what happens with that too.
> 
> As I mentioned, I just checked the site a few days ago and there was nothing but some Cars Land auditions mentioned.  The CFP auditions just popped up!
> 
> The Christmas Parade tradition lives on at Disneyland in 2015!!!
> 
> 
> ​


This is great news! We just bought our Airline tickets too which makes it feel real now.


----------



## Luisa

I'm so relieved the parade is on again. Something recently made me think it would be but for the life of me I can't remember what it was! I know I was at work and thought 'I wonder if..' and by the time I got home I'd forgotten all about it! I really wanted to do something special with my mum on this trip and thought the holiday tour would be perfect but without the parade wouldn't be worth it, so this is great news!


----------



## leholcomb

Sherry E said:


> I was just about to head off to sleep, but I decided to check a website that I last checked a few days ago, just on a whim... and I have news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It looks like -- all signs are pointing to -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning this year!!!!!  Now, we have no clue if it will be a daytime only thing, or if it will run at night at any point during the holiday season.  But, Disney is holding auditions for performers in A Christmas Fantasy Parade over the next week or two!!!!!  So that means it IS definitely happening this year, in some capacity.  It may only be in the daytime, but we shall see.
> 
> As to how Paint the Night will fit in during the holidays -- we will see what happens with that too.
> 
> As I mentioned, I just checked the site a few days ago and there was nothing but some Cars Land auditions mentioned.  The CFP auditions just popped up!
> 
> The Christmas Parade tradition lives on at Disneyland in 2015!!!
> 
> 
> ​



Really interested in how PTN fits in... This is my first trip to the Land and want to experience all the 60th has to offer...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

They better still have PTN too,I really want to see it and all the 60th stuff. Also does that mean, I guess no Christmas party? Orr could the Christmas parade be for just at a Christmas party? Ohh that could be one thing. The PTN every other day that party's not ran. Ok so maybe im the only one who wants a Christmas party lol


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Hi all!  I'm so glad to have found this thread.  I haven't read all of it, but I've tried to skim as much as possible.  We're planning a trip to DLR for the Christmas holidays this year and I am so excited.  It will be my DH, my 2 DS (3 and a half year old twins) and 2 dear friends from WDW.  We're DVC but are currently wait listed at the Grand, so I'm expecting us to be at Paradise Pier the whole time.  We're be getting to Anaheim mid-day on Monday, November 30 and will be leaving that next Saturday, December 5th.  I'm hoping crowds will be OK for us.  Here's what we have in mind so far:


Dinner at Blue Bayou Fantasmic package (guessing it will only be showing Friday, December 4th) and will watch the fireworks from our seating area immediately afterwards
Lunch at Carthay Circle WOC
Breakfast at Storytellers on our check-out day (I love Brother Bear and the boys love Meeko)
Breakfast at Ariels one day (the boys also adore the princesses)
Plenty of time for Jingle Jangle Jamboree (assuming it's there this year)
I really want to see Paint the Night as well (depending on what Disney does with the scheduling), and still avoid as many crowds as possible.  Do the days before Candlelight typically get busy, or just the actual days of the event?  We're spoiled by our WDW vacations, as we have gone in offseason most of the time.  This will be our 2nd DLR vacation, so we're definitely newbies for DLR planning.  We just survived a mid-June WDW trip, though, so I am hopeful we will be just fine.

Are there other holiday specific events I need to do more research on?  Small World is on our list, as it's a family favorite.  Same with Jingle Cruise (if it's offered).


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

I am feverishly waiting details! We are surprising my 18yr old brother in law with a trip for Christmas! Leaving the 3-7th (praying for no rain this time!) 

My hubs hasn't been for Christmas either, but I was there last December. I *really* want to see the 60th fireworks and Paint the Night!

But once I'm locked in, I'm locked in! As a long distance planner, I'm going crazy!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> I somehow missed it . . . what is happening with Paint the Night after the summer?  We are going Nov 17-22 Tues-Sun and seeing the 60th shows will be high on the priority list.  It would be great to see both PTN and the Christmas parade.  Thanks!



What's happening is that Disney is removing the Halloween-specific (but rather underwhelming) Costume Cavalcade from the Halloween Party this year, and inserting Paint the Night into the party in its place.  What that means, essentially, is that people are paying a hefty price tag to attend this party, but they have lost one of the Halloween party exclusives.  Paint the Night is running nightly -- even on non-party nights -- throughout Halloween Time.  So people will, essentially, be paying $84 (in some cases) to attend a party that includes a parade that the general public will be able to see without a party ticket every other night of the season (and now, and probably during the holidays too).  The only real Halloween party exclusives will be Halloween Screams fireworks and the assorted Villains & character photo spots, as well as being able to collect candy.

It's not that I think they should have taken Paint the Night and made it a party exclusive -- I think it should be available to everyone, every night, all throughout the Diamond Celebration and beyond.  But I don't think they should have thrown it into a Halloween party -- which is supposed to have entertainment that is party-specific -- and then raised the prices for the party tickets quite significantly, especially when the parties seem to be getting more crowded each year!!

So that's what I meant when I said I wasn't thrilled with how PtN is being handled.    I think it's a bit shady.  It's not that the Costume Cavalcade was so amazing -- it was cute, but not spectacular -- but it was something that was only available at the Halloween party, which added a tiny bit of value to the MHP prices.

Now that I have learned that A Christmas Fantasy Parade IS coming back for the holiday season in some capacity, I am going to go out on a limb and assume it will be presented in the daytime only (so that it can be included in the Holiday Time tour), with Paint the Night as the nighttime event.  OR... Disney will 'create' a sudden, surprise Christmas party of sorts, and either throw Paint the Night in it like they are doing with the Halloween party, OR throw A Christmas Fantasy Parade into the party and run Paint the Night on any non-party night.

A CM I know who works at DLR told me a couple of months ago that it looked like there was going to be a lot of activity happening on the "Special Events" front in the second half of this year, as Disney was already bringing in a lot of new "leads" and staff for that department.  At that time, she wasn't sure if it meant more Halloween party nights (MHP is one of the Special Events) added in, or random pop-up, limited time events in honor of the 60th anniversary, or something else.  She just said that the surge in new leads and staff indicated that a lot would be going on at DLR in the second half of this year in terms of Special Events.  At that time I really didn't think it would include a Christmas party, as I figured that a party would come along in the next year or two.

But now?  Seeing how Paint the Night is being handled, and learning that ACFP is returning to some extent, I have to wonder if a Christmas party might be coming sooner rather than later.  Disney DID  start up the Halloween parties in the year of the 50th anniversary, so it wouldn't be far-fetched to think that they could launch some sort of Christmas event during the 60th.  But... we shall see...




planningjollyholiday said:


> I'm happy the Christmas parade will be returning! I'm just nervous about paint the night now.  I really want to see it. I'm glad the Halloween folks got some answers today,  but now us Christmas people have more questions,  and more waiting.



Erin at the Parks Blog said, "Both “Disneyland Forever” fireworks and “Paint the Night” parade will be presented on all non-party nights, including weeknights. Check the Entertainment schedule on Disneyland.com prior to your visit, as it is subject to change."  Of course, she is referring to Halloween Time but since Halloween Time is technically considered by Disney to be the off season (despite its popularity!), I would have to imagine that Paint the Night will be a regular fixture during the holiday season (which is peak season) as well!  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will not happen this year, but there will probably be some snow on Main Street and elsewhere after Disneyland Forever fireworks.





Kauai4life said:


> This is great news! We just bought our Airline tickets too which makes it feel real now.



Having the tickets in hand certainly makes everything much more final and definite, doesn't it?



Luisa said:


> I'm so relieved the parade is on again. Something recently made me think it would be but for the life of me I can't remember what it was! I know I was at work and thought 'I wonder if..' and by the time I got home I'd forgotten all about it! I really wanted to do something special with my mum on this trip and thought the holiday tour would be perfect but without the parade wouldn't be worth it, so this is great news!



It's not even that I am so gung ho on the CFP itself -- I have seen it enough to last a while -- but it doesn't seem right for Disneyland to not have a Christmas-specific parade of some sort, especially since they are taking the little Costume Cavalcade out of the Halloween party!  The holiday season, as you know, is a big, big, big deal at Disneyland -- they don't skimp on the celebrations, for the most part -- and a Christmas parade is really needed, even if it is only in the daytime, or only included with the tour, or however it is happening.   As it is, the holiday-specific fireworks will not happen, and I'm not sure about World of Color - Winter Dreams, but I have to assume that it will not happen either due to World of Color - Celebrate.  Taking the Christmas parade out of the mix would have been way too much 'loss' for the holiday season.



leholcomb said:


> Really interested in how PTN fits in... This is my first trip to the Land and want to experience all the 60th has to offer...



I think that Paint the Night will run every night during the holidays, and that the Christmas parade will run in the daytime -- unless, for some reason, Disney suddenly surprises us with a Christmas party, in which case that could mean that PtN is thrown into the party, OR that the Christmas parade will run during the party and PtN will run on non-party nights.   Either way, you'll get to see Paint the Night.  It's too big of a deal to Disneyland this year for them to abandon it completely, but they are having to integrate the usual Halloween/holiday celebrations into the 60th celebration, and that could result in some kooky schedules.



JadeDarkstar said:


> They better still have PTN too,I really want to see it and all the 60th stuff. Also does that mean, I guess no Christmas party? Orr could the Christmas parade be for just at a Christmas party? Ohh that could be one thing. The PTN every other day that party's not ran. Ok so maybe im the only one who wants a Christmas party lol



I truly did not think that this would be a year for a party -- and it very well may not be, but now that I see what's happening with Paint the Night during Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party, and knowing that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning in some way (even if only in the daytime), I am really starting to wonder if a secret Christmas party could be in store.  Either way --party or no party -- I am positive you will get to see Paint the Night!



DisneyWillow1975 said:


> Hi all!  I'm so glad to have found this thread.  I haven't read all of it, but I've tried to skim as much as possible.  We're planning a trip to DLR for the Christmas holidays this year and I am so excited.  It will be my DH, my 2 DS (3 and a half year old twins) and 2 dear friends from WDW.  We're DVC but are currently wait listed at the Grand, so I'm expecting us to be at Paradise Pier the whole time.  We're be getting to Anaheim mid-day on Monday, November 30 and will be leaving that next Saturday, December 5th.  I'm hoping crowds will be OK for us.  Here's what we have in mind so far:
> 
> 
> Dinner at Blue Bayou Fantasmic package (guessing it will only be showing Friday, December 4th) and will watch the fireworks from our seating area immediately afterwards
> Lunch at Carthay Circle WOC
> Breakfast at Storytellers on our check-out day (I love Brother Bear and the boys love Meeko)
> Breakfast at Ariels one day (the boys also adore the princesses)
> Plenty of time for Jingle Jangle Jamboree (assuming it's there this year)
> I really want to see Paint the Night as well (depending on what Disney does with the scheduling), and still avoid as many crowds as possible.  Do the days before Candlelight typically get busy, or just the actual days of the event?  We're spoiled by our WDW vacations, as we have gone in offseason most of the time.  This will be our 2nd DLR vacation, so we're definitely newbies for DLR planning.  We just survived a mid-June WDW trip, though, so I am hopeful we will be just fine.
> 
> Are there other holiday specific events I need to do more research on?  Small World is on our list, as it's a family favorite.  Same with Jingle Cruise (if it's offered).



Welcome!

I'm glad you found us too!  Skimming is the best way to start, as you did, and then if something else interests you, you can always go back to page 1 to learn more.

I hope you're able to get into the Grand Californian -- I love the Paradise Pier Hotel, but I think that most people consider the GCH to be more of an 'experience.'  The PPH is very basic -- a cute theme, and bright, spacious rooms, but there isn't much else to it.  I will say, however, that the park view rooms (views of California Adventure) are amazing.  That view can't be beat!  Either way, even if you end up at the PPH for the whole trip, you will be able to enjoy the GCH every day if you cross the street in front of the PPH and walk through the lobby of the GCH to get to the parks.  I love that walk during the holiday season!

As for the Candlelight Crowds -- I think that, for the most part, you will probably dodge the bulk of them.  Some people may come in the day before Candlelight to spend the weekend, but the hotels are usually not booked up for the weekend (last year was an exception, but it was not because of Candlelight, specifically).  I think that the bulk of the crowds will be there on the actual days.  Of course, since Disneyland does not advertise Candlelight and it is not promoted as part of the holiday entertainment, as it is handled at WDW, it helps to cut down on the potential crowds.  If they actually promoted Candlelight, it would probably be bedlam in Town Square for that weekend, akin to what happened on the 20 nights of Candlelight back in 2012.

I am inclined to think that Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be back again this year -- although it is curious that Erin at the Parks Blog did not mention the Halloween Carnival (which is held in the same location at JJJ, but during Halloween Time) returning as part of the Halloween Time entertainment.  It made me wonder for a second what could happen the the JJJ during the holidays.

It's a Small World Holiday is gorgeous -- especially the colorful façade at night.  Inside, the entire ride is transformed for the holiday, just as Haunted Mansion is transformed for Haunted Mansion Holiday. It really is quite amazing, the level of detail involved in those overlays.  I hope that Jingle Cruise returns this year -- especially since, last year, Disney really amped up the JC holiday overlay and added a lot of extra decorations that were not there in 2013 (and they added in wafting aromas too!).

With any luck, the teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the Storybook Land boat ride will be back as well!

I don't know if there is anything else you need to research, although, as I mentioned, you may want to go back to page 1 and see if any of the other holiday things jump out at you (hotel décor, seasonal goodies, etc.).  I would suggest checking out Viva Navidad as well, assuming it returns to California Adventure this year.  We don't have an Epcot, so the nods to international holiday celebrations are few and far between, but Viva Navidad is delightful, jubilant, joyous, etc.



DreamtheImpossible said:


> I am feverishly waiting details! We are surprising my 18yr old brother in law with a trip for Christmas! Leaving the 3-7th (praying for no rain this time!)
> 
> My hubs hasn't been for Christmas either, but I was there last December. I *really* want to see the 60th fireworks and Paint the Night!
> 
> But once I'm locked in, I'm locked in! As a long distance planner, I'm going crazy!



I'm certain that you will see both Disneyland Forever and Paint the Night, though I don't know how the schedule will be arranged.  

The wait for dates and info is maddening.  Disney dragged out the wait for the release of Halloween Time info, and people in my Halloween Time thread were not having it!    They began posting lots of comments under assorted Parks Blogs, asking for Halloween and Halloween party info.  Since Dsney is auditioning people for A Christmas Fantasy Parade, it sounds like they know what they are doing for the holiday season, and are getting prepared.  It would be delightful if they could release holiday dates and info sooner rather than later, but I suspect we are looking at a September announcement.    But, in the meantime, any time I get my hands on a tiny morsel of info, or any time an interesting rumor begins to circulate, I will, of course, post it here!

I should have the confirmed Candlelight Ceremony dates in the next week or two.  I don't think there will be any surprises with the dates, but it's always good to get a confirmation that the event is carrying on as usual.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> What's happening is that Disney is removing the Halloween-specific (but rather underwhelming) Costume Cavalcade from the Halloween Party this year, and inserting Paint the Night into the party in its place. What that means, essentially, is that people are paying a hefty price tag to attend this party, but they have lost one of the Halloween party exclusives. Paint the Night is running nightly -- even on non-party nights -- throughout Halloween Time. So people will, essentially, be paying $84 (in some cases) to attend a party that includes a parade that the general public will be able to see without a party ticket every other night of the season (and now, and probably during the holidays too). The only real Halloween party exclusives will be Halloween Screams fireworks and the assorted Villains & character photo spots, as well as being able to collect candy.
> 
> It's not that I think they should have taken Paint the Night and made it a party exclusive -- I think it should be available to everyone, every night, all throughout the Diamond Celebration and beyond. But I don't think they should have thrown it into a Halloween party -- which is supposed to have entertainment that is party-specific -- and then raised the prices for the party tickets quite significantly, especially when the parties seem to be getting more crowded each year!!
> 
> So that's what I meant when I said I wasn't thrilled with how PtN is being handled. I think it's a bit shady. It's not that the Costume Cavalcade was so amazing -- it was cute, but not spectacular -- but it was something that was only available at the Halloween party, which added a tiny bit of value to the MHP prices.
> 
> Now that I have learned that A Christmas Fantasy Parade IS coming back for the holiday season in some capacity, I am going to go out on a limb and assume it will be presented in the daytime only (so that it can be included in the Holiday Time tour), with Paint the Night as the nighttime event. OR... Disney will 'create' a sudden, surprise Christmas party of sorts, and either throw Paint the Night in it like they are doing with the Halloween party, OR throw A Christmas Fantasy Parade into the party and run Paint the Night on any non-party night.
> 
> A CM I know who works at DLR told me a couple of months ago that it looked like there was going to be a lot of activity happening on the "Special Events" front in the second half of this year, as Disney was already bringing in a lot of new "leads" and staff for that department. At that time, she wasn't sure if it meant more Halloween party nights (MHP is one of the Special Events) added in, or random pop-up, limited time events in honor of the 60th anniversary, or something else. She just said that the surge in new leads and staff indicated that a lot would be going on at DLR in the second half of this year in terms of Special Events. At that time I really didn't think it would include a Christmas party, as I figured that a party would come along in the next year or two.
> 
> But now? Seeing how Paint the Night is being handled, and learning that ACFP is returning to some extent, I have to wonder if a Christmas party might be coming sooner than later. Disney DID start up the Halloween parties in the year of the 50th anniversary, so it wouldn't be far-fetched to think that they could launch some sort of Christmas event during the 60th. But... we shall see...


Thank you, now I understand!  That is strange about PTN and MHP, although I have to admit when we attended 2 MHP's last year, we didn't watch the calvacade at all.  I think we saw it pass by once and we weren't too impressed.  Too many other fun things to do.  As long as they are still doing PTN during late November, I'll be happy.  Although a Christmas party?!?!  Could be fun . . . hmmm . . . keep us posted if you hear anything, please!


----------



## ilovelucydog

What do you think the chances are of a DLR hotel discount in early December? I have come to terms with paying full price for The Grand, but a fall discount was just released, so......could a December discount be possible?


----------



## Sherry E

ilovelucydog said:


> What do you think the chances are of a DLR hotel discount in early December? I have come to terms with paying full price for The Grand, but a fall discount was just released, so......could a December discount be possible?



The discount you're referring to is the one that extends through late September, correct? I didn't know if Disney would offer any discounts this year, if they expected big crowds for the remainder of the year due to the 60th entertainment.  Seeing the one that extends though late September is a good sign that they might release a fall discount that covers certain weeks in October, November and December.  I think there is a good chance of it happening, though the actual dates that a fall discount covers would probably be more limited than in previous years.  If a fall discount comes along, it will probably be announced or pop up somewhere in September, most likely after the other discount ends.


----------



## nicolispicoli

So while I love Holidaytime at DLR, I have never been in the month of December! Usually, I go in November between when Holidaytime starts and Thanksgiving week and it's always perfect. I'm going in September, but my mom who always comes, can't come with, so she's talking me into a December trip. If it was you (you being anyone who has experience with early December), when would you go for 4 days between 12/1-12/16? I'd like to avoid the processional and/or parade taping days, anything that would cause the attendance to go up. I usually like to group it with a weekend, two days before or after Saturday/Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## Angrose

Sherry E said:


> Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will not happen this year, but there will probably be some snow on Main Street and elsewhere after Disneyland Forever fireworks.



There is some snow already in the Disneyland Forever fireworks during the Frozen segment, but I would not complain if they added more!


----------



## Sherry E

nicolispicoli said:


> So while I love Holidaytime at DLR, I have never been in the month of December! Usually, I go in November between when Holidaytime starts and Thanksgiving week and it's always perfect. I'm going in September, but my mom who always comes, can't come with, so she's talking me into a December trip. If it was you (you being anyone who has experience with early December), when would you go for 4 days between 12/1-12/16? I'd like to avoid the processional and/or parade taping days, anything that would cause the attendance to go up. I usually like to group it with a weekend, two days before or after Saturday/Sunday. Thanks!



I think that, if you really want to avoid the Candlelight weekend (most probably, 12/5 and 12/6), your next weekend option would be the Raver Day weekend - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/ --  and I don't know how substantially that event could affect crowds.  It's kind of unknown to most people outside of the Rave community, I have to imagine, and I suspect that there are not thousands and thousands and thousands of Raver Day-specific attendees, so maybe it would not be too bad.  Last year, the Candlelight weekend crowds were combined with the Raver Day crowds and pharmacists from a nearby convention.  This year, there is no pharmacy convention and the Candlelight crowds and Raver Day crowds will arrive on separate weekends..

The days after Candlelight are pretty decent -- the crowds are not horrible, and sometimes even quite reasonable.   You could do Candlelight weekend and then the Monday and Tuesday after it?

At this rate, we don't know if Disney will throw in any surprise events that cause the crowds to go up.  So if your trip has to include a weekend, then you only have Candlelight weekend and Raver Day weekend to choose from. Otherwise, I would try to avoid those weekends and just try to go on the weekdays around them.  I love early December, and the Candlelight weekend is busy, but it was not bad enough to scare me off.  You could focus on DCA over the Candlelight weekend, and then head to DL when Candlelight is over.


----------



## kylie71

So Sherry, when will the weekly photo posting begin??   Hmmmmmmmmmmmm?

--Lori


----------



## tlcdoula

OHBelle said:


> *As a person that likes to plan ahead, the slow release of information drives me crazy!  *


I am also a planner and waiting drives me a little crazy haha.

Flights are booked we arrive Dec 11th in the afternoon, first park day will be December 12th


----------



## Kauinohea

Omg.....I got an email with a Special offer pin 20% weekday and 10% weekend......I was soooo excited, unfortunately it was for September  
I know, I know....ther aren't any pins offers, AP discounts or any other discounts for the week of Christmas and New Year, but I can still hope that I am the exception, right?


----------



## chickapin parterre

nicolispicoli said:


> So while I love Holidaytime at DLR, I have never been in the month of December! Usually, I go in November between when Holidaytime starts and Thanksgiving week and it's always perfect. I'm going in September, but my mom who always comes, can't come with, so she's talking me into a December trip. If it was you (you being anyone who has experience with early December), when would you go for 4 days between 12/1-12/16? I'd like to avoid the processional and/or parade taping days, anything that would cause the attendance to go up. I usually like to group it with a weekend, two days before or after Saturday/Sunday. Thanks!


this is for others who are reading this thread......NICOLI>> is desiring to have a weekend visit....which many folks plan, so that is a factor in M/T or T/F crowds for the holiday weeks.  Wednesdays, during the holidays are not crowded in the morning because of this type of planning strategy.  If not wanting fantasmic, then having a Wednesday in the mix is always great!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

I am trying to plan a November trip, so I wish they would just announce something!  Don't they know us Disney fans like to plan?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Kauinohea said:


> Omg.....I got an email with a Special offer pin 20% weekday and 10% weekend......I was soooo excited, unfortunately it was for September
> I know, I know....ther aren't any pins offers, AP discounts or any other discounts for the week of Christmas and New Year, but I can still hope that I am the exception, right?



I got the same email this morning....and just like you was let down by the dates. Oh well.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sherry E said:


> I think that, if you really want to avoid the Candlelight weekend (most probably, 12/5 and 12/6), your next weekend option would be the Raver Day weekend - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/ --  and I don't know how substantially that event could affect crowds.  It's kind of unknown to most people outside of the Rave community, I have to imagine, and I suspect that there are not thousands and thousands and thousands of Raver Day-specific attendees, so maybe it would not be too bad.  Last year, the Candlelight weekend crowds were combined with the Raver Day crowds and pharmacists from a nearby convention.  This year, there is no pharmacy convention and the Candlelight crowds and Raver Day crowds will arrive on separate weekends..
> 
> The days after Candlelight are pretty decent -- the crowds are not horrible, and sometimes even quite reasonable.   You could do Candlelight weekend and then the Monday and Tuesday after it?
> 
> At this rate, we don't know if Disney will throw in any surprise events that cause the crowds to go up.  So if your trip has to include a weekend, then you only have Candlelight weekend and Raver Day weekend to choose from. Otherwise, I would try to avoid those weekends and just try to go on the weekdays around them.  I love early December, and the Candlelight weekend is busy, but it was not bad enough to scare me off.  You could focus on DCA over the Candlelight weekend, and then head to DL when Candlelight is over.



Thanks SO much @Sherry E !! Like you mentioned, the only thing I could see besides Candlelight is Raver Day. While I know the crowds might not be horrible, I'd almost be willing to put up with the Candlelight crowd to avoid the Raver crowd. Nothing against them, just not interested in sharing my happy place with that biz  

If I remember right, you've gone during Candlelight, correct? If so, how were the crowds? I'd definitely consider doing Friday through Tuesday that week, assuming Candlelight is that 12/5-12/6 weekend.


----------



## Kiwiprincess

Hi. I am from New Zealand and new on here. Myself, my friend and my friends 21 year old daughter are planning a trip to Anaheim December 18 to December 26. Our dates aren't changeable as we are going on a cruise December 26. I am going to have so much fun reading through this thread for all sorts of information but have a few questions.
1. What is paint the night?
2. Would love any suggestions of must dos or should dos.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sgrap

Kiwiprincess said:


> Hi. I am from New Zealand and new on here. Myself, my friend and my friends 21 year old daughter are planning a trip to Anaheim December 18 to December 26. Our dates aren't changeable as we are going on a cruise December 26. I am going to have so much fun reading through this thread for all sorts of information but have a few questions.
> 1. What is paint the night?
> 2. Would love any suggestions of must dos or should dos.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Paint the Night is the new night-time parade.
So many must do's!  All of the shows, including Aladdin in California Adventure (DCA), all the major rides.  One of my favorite places is the animation building in DCA, especially Turtle Talk with Crush and the Beast's Library.  Have a blast!!


----------



## chickapin parterre

Monday candlelight will be more crowded than your expectations of a Monday.  I chalk it up to folks waiting to fly out on tuesday.  Tuesday rope drop was crazy, but that was also Candy Cane morning and i was surprised by the few folks who had been waiting for the wrist band.  My problem with morning observations is that I never look behind me to the depth of the line at rope drop, though at Candy Cane  i did watch the line up process and the rope drop was a ways back.

be prepared for heavy rain in December , the forecast calls for major weather problems on the west coast.  And announced on national news today, a devastating earthquake is in the making...give or take 50 years.


----------



## lorryx3

So does anyone have any tips for handling Dec 27-29th?
Planning on rope dropping, with an EMH but is there any other way to beat the crowds?


----------



## 77catwoman

Subscribing for information related to December 7-11 for a WDW vet's trip to DL. Can't wait to hear what will be happening with holiday stuff vs 60th anniversary celebration stuff.


----------



## Kauinohea

DisneyJamieCA - Love that there are others who "know" the excitement of a Disney Pin code, lol ....Maybe  just maybe we will get another pin code for December!


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

How bad / busy will it be for the Candlelight? We really want to see the nighttime entertainment, but my MIL doesn't do well with heavy crowds. Trying to weigh between the 3-7th and the next weekend.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

wait the candlelight is sat sun not Friday sat? darn i had or day off Friday to try and miss one crazy day. Humm Ok so whats better wed, thu, fri (before the candlelight?) or Mon tue after the candlelight? What will have less crowded days?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

chickapin parterre said:


> be prepared for heavy rain in December , the forecast calls for major weather problems on the west coast.  And announced on national news today, a devastating earthquake is in the making...give or take 50 years.



This may or may not happen. They predicted a big El Nino for last Dec that never showed up. As a Californian, I hope some of it right because we need the rain, but I also worry about how much damage that much rain will cause when we're so dry. 

And the predicited earthquake is supposed to hit the Pacific Northwest.

In any case, I didn't want people to start panicking prematuraly.


----------



## chickapin parterre

There is currently a tropical Blob in the Pacific Ocean, a mni tropical ocean, ask anyone who lives in the tropics, what kind of rain they experience?

The earthquake, yes it was projected  for the PNW, but released this week  was a new study  and a map of the damage and they used all west coast Pacific Ocean headlands as the border, Santa Barbara is the end of the headlands.  And hearing Gayle King say "Interstate 5" was just odd. I was just giving international folks the advice that we should all follow when traveling anywhere, have a flashlight and transistor radio.....not that it matters, 500mph, nothing will be left anyhow.

sure, no one can panic prematurely , but you can always pack prematurely and have it  available to pack for your California visit   list in New Zealand, CHECK THE WEATHER!!!


----------



## Kiwiprincess

Coming from New Zealand we are very use to earthquakes. There isn't anything you can do about the big one hitting. Mother Nature will do what she will do. We are told we are way way overdue for a big earthquake to hit Wellington near where I live.

I realize the weather is very unpredictable and understand December isn't th ideal time to visit weather wise. Unfortunately it's that only time we can do it together. Thanks so much for the advice though, I really appreciate it.


----------



## chickapin parterre

all right then......I suggest you create a thread about the ECV questions.


----------



## tiffjoy

Kiwiprincess said:


> Coming from New Zealand we are very use to earthquakes. There isn't anything you can do about the big one hitting. Mother Nature will do what she will do. We are told we are way way overdue for a big earthquake to hit Wellington near where I live.
> 
> I realize the weather is very unpredictable and understand December isn't th ideal time to visit weather wise. Unfortunately it's that only time we can do it together. Thanks so much for the advice though, I really appreciate it.



I live in the Bay Area.  Life doesn't stop because of the potential for an earthquake.  There is always a chance for "the big one" regardless of whatever studies people are digging up funding for.  Nature does what nature does and statistics can only go so far (I say as a scientist). 

We might get a ton of rain.  We might not.  I do know that we went two Decembers ago and it was a rainy, cold weekend, and we absolutely loved it.  Chased all the locals away. The news was going on and on about an artic blast and all this nonsense.  It was honestly not that bad.  Dressed my girls in raincoats and boots during the day and winter coats for night and put the raincover over the stroller and it was go time.  That was a great visit. I am actually hoping for some rain when we go again this December.  My DH and I are originally from the Northeast, so unless it's 6' of snow, we aren't terribly bothered (they make umbrellas and coats for rain), and that attitude has translated to our kids.  So I think December is a nice time to visit because of the decorations, and just be prepared for the weather, but it certainly isn't a bad time to go.

Paint the Night is the new nighttime parade.  There's a thread dedicated to it and viewing strategies as it's quite crowded.  Odds are good that they will still be showing it during the holiday season.

Some not to misses during the holiday season: special holiday treats, hopefully the Feliz Navidad activities (including small parade) in DCA if they have it again, characters dressed in holiday clothes, IASW and HM holiday overlays, gingerbread house at GCH, the decorated trees at the resorts, and enjoying the decorations around both parks.  I love holidays at DL!


----------



## Sherry E

Those of you who are hoping for a PIN code or discount at the onsite hotels for the holiday season, remember that if one comes along it won't be until September.  Since the current discount lasts until late September, I would expect the next discount to be announced by early or mid-September, and then begin in October.  It would cover certain weeks (not all weeks) in Oct-Nov-Dec, and it would stop by the weekend before Christmas at the very latest.  Disney is never going to offer a good discount for the weeks of Christmas and New Year's -- unless people just stopped going to the parks and they needed to pull in visitors.  But seeing that the week between Christmas and New Year's is probably the busiest single week of the entire year, they don't need to do anything to pull in extra visitors at Disneyland!

The reason why the fall discounts these days cover shorter ranges of time in Oct-Nov-Dec than they used to is because a lot of the days and weeks that used to be less busy are getting busier, and Disney won't offer a good discount for any week or period of days when it expects crowds to be substantial.




kylie71 said:


> So Sherry, when will the weekly photo posting begin??   Hmmmmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> --Lori



To be cryptic and non-specific like the Disney Parks Blog is, I will just say "Stay tuned"!   I have a lot of things going on -- this whole month, really -- and I am feeling overwhelmed.  I have to get past my birthday in a few days and I will be able to think more clearly!  Don't worry, though -- it will be soon, but as I mentioned in this thread earlier this year, I wasn't sure if I might shorten the Theme Week Countdown a bit, or cut out some categories, or start it a bit later (like closer to when I used to start it, prior to 2014), as well as cut out the Code Word Challenge part of it.  So expect that it will be slightly tweaked a bit.



keahgirl8 said:


> I am trying to plan a November trip, so I wish they would just announce something!  Don't they know us Disney fans like to plan?



Unless there is some new, big event coming to the holiday season, expect a long wait.  We probably won't get the official confirmation of holiday season dates from the Disney Parks Blog until mid-September, but at least we already know that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning in some capacity, and the Candlelight dates should be confirmed in the next couple of weeks.  And... we know that the Hatbox Ghost is going to remain in place for Haunted Mansion Holiday this year! 




nicolispicoli said:


> Thanks SO much @Sherry E !! Like you mentioned, the only thing I could see besides Candlelight is Raver Day. While I know the crowds might not be horrible, I'd almost be willing to put up with the Candlelight crowd to avoid the Raver crowd. Nothing against them, just not interested in sharing my happy place with that biz
> 
> If I remember right, you've gone during Candlelight, correct? If so, how were the crowds? I'd definitely consider doing Friday through Tuesday that week, assuming Candlelight is that 12/5-12/6 weekend.



I've been there a few times on the Sunday of Candlelight.  I don't think I have been there on a Saturday of Candlelight weekend in many, many years.  In my observation (and keep in mind that last year was an exception, because the Ravers, the Pharmacists and the Candlelight folks all descended on Disneyland over the same weekend), the first part of the day on Sunday is fine -- you know, there will be a lot of people because it's the holiday season, but the crowds were not oppressive.  By late in the afternoon, however, crowds started to really pick up on Main Street.  I think a lot of the people were waiting for the Christmas parade, but a lot of them were trying to line up early for the first Candlelight show.  So you could feasibly spend the first part of the day in Disneyland, and then mosey over to DCA.

Remember, too -- Candlelight is not advertised as a holiday event at Disneyland.  So, while there are a lot of people who know about it, there are also a lot of people who know nothing about it.  This is why the hotels usually don't fill to capacity on Candlelight weekend (with the exception of last year, with the Ravers and pharmacists) -- because Candlelight is not promoted, and a lot of people who come out to see it end up going back home.  

I think that a lot of the gridlock around Town Square and on Main Street comes from the "crowds causing crowds while avoiding crowds" effect that I often talk about.  The people who DO know about Candlelight but want to avoid it, end up trying to escape Disneyland because they think the crowds will be horrendous, and then they in turn end up causing more crowds piling out down Main Street!  

I have heard that Saturdays of Candlelight weekend are worse, crowd-wise.

In my experience, you can see a noticeable drop in crowds by the Monday after Candlelight.  That doesn't mean the parks will be empty -- again, it is the holiday season -- but in my opinion, I can see that the crowds have dwindled a wee bit on that Monday.  Some people say that Tuesday is less crowded, but I have noticed Monday crowds are slightly lighter than the Sunday crowds. 





Kiwiprincess said:


> Hi. I am from New Zealand and new on here. Myself, my friend and my friends 21 year old daughter are planning a trip to Anaheim December 18 to December 26. Our dates aren't changeable as we are going on a cruise December 26. I am going to have so much fun reading through this thread for all sorts of information but have a few questions.
> 1. What is paint the night?
> 2. Would love any suggestions of must dos or should dos.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us!  The posts on page 1 are a good place to start, to get an idea of what to expect at Disneyland for the holidays, although we won't have 2015-specific info for a while.

It was already answered, but I will echo that Paint the Night is the special nighttime parade at Disneyland in honor of the 60th anniversary.

I think that must dos or should dos might be up to the individual, but as tiffjoy said, do not miss It's a Small World Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Jingle Cruise (if it returns this year), Viva Navidad in California Adventure, the Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers in California Adventure, the Christmas Fantasy Parade (although it is returning this year, we don't know what the schedule will be, and it may be limited), the different decorations at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels (including the assorted gingerbread houses at the Grand Californian Hotel), theme-specific décor and trees in the different lands, etc.  You might want to try doing the Holiday Time tour this year (assuming it is offered again), which includes seats for the Christmas parade and priority boarding on It's a Small World Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Jingle Cruise, as well as treats and a collectible pin.

I would have to assume that Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink and Winter Village will be back in Downtown Disney again this year.  



chickapin parterre said:


> Monday candlelight will be more crowded than your expectations of a Monday.  I chalk it up to folks waiting to fly out on tuesday.  Tuesday rope drop was crazy, but that was also Candy Cane morning and i was surprised by the few folks who had been waiting for the wrist band.  My problem with morning observations is that I never look behind me to the depth of the line at rope drop, though at Candy Cane  i did watch the line up process and the rope drop was a ways back.
> 
> be prepared for heavy rain in December , the forecast calls for major weather problems on the west coast.  And announced on national news today, a devastating earthquake is in the making...give or take 50 years.



Scientists said that the El Nino that is forming may end up being bigger than expected -- they called it "massive."




lorryx3 said:


> So does anyone have any tips for handling Dec 27-29th?
> Planning on rope dropping, with an EMH but is there any other way to beat the crowds?



Well, I have not personally been to Disneyland between those specific dates in years and years, but in recent years people say that as long as you go in with the expectation that there will be big crowds, that's half the battle.  Prepare to get there early (which you are doing).  Prepare to stay in Disneyland on days when you have things to do in that park, because if you leave after 11:00 a.m. or so, you might not be able to get back in until the nighttime if they close the park when it reaches capacity.  DCA does not close to capacity as often as DL does, but it has happened.  Make lists of the most important things you want to do, and then have back-up plans in place in case the first list doesn't work out. 

If there is any kind of rain, that will keep a lot of people away.  Even if there is only a chance of rain, some people will stay away.



77catwoman said:


> Subscribing for information related to December 7-11 for a WDW vet's trip to DL. Can't wait to hear what will be happening with holiday stuff vs 60th anniversary celebration stuff.



Welcome!




Kauinohea said:


> DisneyJamieCA - Love that there are others who "know" the excitement of a Disney Pin code, lol ....Maybe  just maybe we will get another pin code for December!



There are lots of people who know the excitement -- the PIN codes of the old, old days were much better than the ones now, but I was getting them many years ago.  In fact, I was the first one to talk about the "pin code trick" (which no longer works, really) on this forum years ago, and people caught on to it and starting maxing out the number of pin codes to go around, I think!  



DreamtheImpossible said:


> How bad / busy will it be for the Candlelight? We really want to see the nighttime entertainment, but my MIL doesn't do well with heavy crowds. Trying to weigh between the 3-7th and the next weekend.



The next weekend would be the Raver Day weekend, and I'm not sure if that will affect crowds at all.    When I think of really big crowds at Disneyland -- meaning the biggest crowds the park can handle -- it would be between Christmas and New Year's.  Candlelight -- as I mentioned above -- is not as bad.  It is not advertised for the general public, and a lot of folks know nothing about it.  Main Street and Town Square will be  madhouse from late afternoon on, on 12/5 and 12/6.  Then, when the second Candlelight performance is over (maybe by 9 p.m.-ish or shortly thereafter) a lot of the crowds will clear out of the park.  but a lot of the crowds are caused by crowds trying to avoid what they think are going to be big crowds!    If you just leave Disneyland before late afternoon, or if you stay in Disneyland but in other areas of the park while the 2 Candlelight performances are happening, you should be fine.  But keep in mind, though, that the new nighttime entertainment has brought in a lot of people too, so there will be a lot of people hovering around Main Street, the Hub and Town Square, one way or another, when it gets dark.



JadeDarkstar said:


> wait the candlelight is sat sun not Friday sat? darn i had or day off Friday to try and miss one crazy day. Humm Ok so whats better wed, thu, fri (before the candlelight?) or Mon tue after the candlelight? What will have less crowded days?



Yes, Sat-Sun (unless the schedule has changed, which I doubt).  I think that Monday and Tuesday after Candlelight will be okay.  But Wed-Thurs before Candlelight should be okay as well.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> This may or may not happen. They predicted a big El Nino for last Dec that never showed up. As a Californian, I hope some of it right because we need the rain, but I also worry about how much damage that much rain will cause when we're so dry.
> 
> And the predicited earthquake is supposed to hit the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> In any case, I didn't want people to start panicking prematuraly.



I think that El Nino is going to happen this year.  Last year, the one that was starting to form (and then dissipated) was not nearly as big as the one that is predicted this year, and it started to fizzle out early on.  The conditions for this year's predicted El Nino have been forming for a while, they don't seem to be fizzling at all, and, in fact, the scientists now say that it is much bigger than what they originally expected.  "Massive" is what they called it.  They said it is unlikely that it is going to fizzle out at this point.  But... it could weaken a bit, and may not be AS massive.  It could also hold off and start early next year instead of this year.  Or, it could hit some other areas harder than it hits California.

It will cause a lot of damage if it happens.  Just judging by what has happened with the so-called "smaller" El Ninos in the past, it is clear that California is not built to withstand a lot of heavy, pounding, relentless rain that doesn't stop for weeks and weeks.  Storm drains will back up quickly, streets will flood, parking garages will flood, rivers will overflow, structures will be damaged, roofs will collapse, water damage will occur inside houses and apartments, mudslides will happen and cars will be hydroplaning and getting into accidents left and right.   A lot of the rain that would be needed to help the drought will not end up in the right places it needs to go, and will turn into run off.  It has to end up in the right places to make a dent in the drought.  

There is always a chance that the El Nino pattern that is forming could completely fizzle, but it seems like it is pretty much on course for a winter arrival!  That's no reason for anyone heading to DLR to panic -- Disneyland will operate as best as it can under extremely rainy circumstances (if they occur), but I would imagine that some of the outdoor dining areas and rides will close.

As for quakes -- I hate even the tiniest quakes.  I don't take them lightly.  They make me uneasy and nervous.  However, since I can't see them coming and they could strike at any time, any day of the week, any season, any year, I can't worry about them or else I would never get anything done!  




Kiwiprincess said:


> Coming from New Zealand we are very use to earthquakes. There isn't anything you can do about the big one hitting. Mother Nature will do what she will do. We are told we are way way overdue for a big earthquake to hit Wellington near where I live.
> 
> I realize the weather is very unpredictable and understand December isn't th ideal time to visit weather wise. Unfortunately it's that only time we can do it together. Thanks so much for the advice though, I really appreciate it.



Sometimes our December weather in Southern California is hot -- like 80 or 90 degrees!  You never know what you will get with December.  It just so happens that this coming winter rain is probably going to be an issue.  You never know -- it might not start until after your trip.  It won't necessarily happen in December, or by a certain point in December.  Or, it may not become heavy and relentless until January or February.  As you said, that's the only time you can go, and you will have a great time! 



tiffjoy said:


> I live in the Bay Area.  Life doesn't stop because of the potential for an earthquake.  There is always a chance for "the big one" regardless of whatever studies people are digging up funding for.  Nature does what nature does and statistics can only go so far (I say as a scientist).
> 
> We might get a ton of rain.  We might not.  I do know that we went two Decembers ago and it was a rainy, cold weekend, and we absolutely loved it.  Chased all the locals away. The news was going on and on about an artic blast and all this nonsense.  It was honestly not that bad.  Dressed my girls in raincoats and boots during the day and winter coats for night and put the raincover over the stroller and it was go time.  That was a great visit. I am actually hoping for some rain when we go again this December.  My DH and I are originally from the Northeast, so unless it's 6' of snow, we aren't terribly bothered (they make umbrellas and coats for rain), and that attitude has translated to our kids.  So I think December is a nice time to visit because of the decorations, and just be prepared for the weather, but it certainly isn't a bad time to go.
> 
> Paint the Night is the new nighttime parade.  There's a thread dedicated to it and viewing strategies as it's quite crowded.  Odds are good that they will still be showing it during the holiday season.
> 
> Some not to misses during the holiday season: special holiday treats, hopefully the Feliz Navidad activities (including small parade) in DCA if they have it again, characters dressed in holiday clothes, IASW and HM holiday overlays, gingerbread house at GCH, the decorated trees at the resorts, and enjoying the decorations around both parks.  I love holidays at DL!



I do remember that it dropped down to 29 or 30 degrees on some nights in 2013 -- which I loved!!!!    The rain a couple of years ago in December (the so called arctic blast) was nothing like what El Nino rain would be, if it were massive, or even if it were not as massive.  El Nino rain is a whole different breed of rain, in my experience.  Umbrellas do almost no good, and coats do very little -- again, we're talking actual El Nino rain, not the rain that we sometimes get in a year.   We have not had that kind of relentless, pounding rain in many years.   

What Texas just experienced this year -- that was El Nino weather.  I am hoping that is not what's headed our way, and that it will fizzle out or calm down a bit.  Previous El Ninos that were not massive were problematic enough.  A massive one would be a nightmare.  It would cause a whole lot of problems before it brought any kind of relief.


----------



## peanutmomma

Thanks for the great rundown Sherry!

We are fairly locked in with our dates as we have our flights to Australia booked, so Candlelight Weekend it is.  Hopefully we can secure one of the Fantasmic dining packages for that Sunday and we'll keep to the interior of the park and give Main Street a wide berth.

I never realized how much different of an animal vacation planning is between the DLR and WDW.  We are taking the boy to WDW to celebrate his double digit birthday in 2016, so having two irons in the planning fires is interesting.


----------



## chickapin parterre

....wow....sherry ...you would make a great C.J. Cregg !!!!!


----------



## kylie71

OK- Thank You Sherry!  Have a Wonderful Birthday trip to Catalina!! 
We will be here, do not worry! 

--Lori


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Sometimes our December weather in Southern California is hot -- like 80 or 90 degrees! You never know what you will get with December. It just so happens that this coming winter rain is probably going to be an issue. You never know -- it might not start until after your trip. It won't necessarily happen in December, or by a certain point in December. Or, it may not become heavy and relentless until January or February. As you said, that's the only time you can go, and you will have a great time!


When does the El Nino tend to start?  Or when is it forecasted to start?

Thank you, Sherry, for all of your info and input!  I hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## chickapin parterre

the problem with El Nino this year, is that there is a major tropical ocean, The Blob, out in the middle of the very cold Pacific ocean, and when that drops south, that is when the trouble begins.  And if it does not drop, then all the weather that heads to the PNW, stalls over california.  Here in the PNW Nov 1st is usually the prolonged rain weeks.


----------



## sgrap

chickapin parterre said:


> the problem with El Nino this year, is that there is a major tropical ocean, The Blob, out in the middle of the very cold Pacific ocean, and when that drops south, that is when the trouble begins.  And if it does not drop, then all the weather that heads to the PNW, stalls over california.  Here in the PNW Nov 1st is usually the prolonged rain weeks.


We are in the PNW too.    Do you know when it tends to start in So Cal?  Just curious . . . we are going the week before Thanksgiving week rain or no rain!    Hopefully we will get some decent weather at least.  When we went the same week in 2005, it was bloody hot (by PNW standards  )  --upper 80's to low 90's, with the Christmas music playing and the "snowfall.'  Surreal . . . by PNW standards again!  I don't need it that warm by any means.  Heck, I'm happy with upper 60's.  We shall see, but I'm not changing my plans over it.  I won't mind if other people cancel their plans, though.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

I, too, am in the PNW! Roasting in this unnatural 90+ degree weather too. 

I'm locked into the first weekend in December, rain or shine. Hopefully more shine than rain, I went the same time last December and got soaked.


----------



## sgrap

DreamtheImpossible said:


> I, too, am in the PNW! Roasting in this unnatural 90+ degree weather too.
> 
> I'm locked into the first weekend in December, rain or shine. Hopefully more shine than rain, I went the same time last December and got soaked.


Yes, this is a little too hot lately for us wimps up here!!!   UG, getting soaked would not be so much fun.  But it's still Disney, right!  Just a little 'damp'er on the fun, ha ha


----------



## skellinton

Lot of us PNWers it seems!
I am also 100% over this ridiculous weather!
I am going the first week of December as well, hoping for clear enough weather that parades and fireworks and Fantasmic can run.


----------



## mom2rtk

I hope you have a great birthday Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

peanutmomma said:


> Thanks for the great rundown Sherry!
> 
> We are fairly locked in with our dates as we have our flights to Australia booked, so Candlelight Weekend it is.  Hopefully we can secure one of the Fantasmic dining packages for that Sunday and we'll keep to the interior of the park and give Main Street a wide berth.
> 
> I never realized how much different of an animal vacation planning is between the DLR and WDW.  We are taking the boy to WDW to celebrate his double digit birthday in 2016, so having two irons in the planning fires is interesting.



You're very welcome!  Disneyland during the holiday season is a subject I love dearly, so if I can parlay that love into helping other people learn about the seasonal offerings and plan trips, that's even better!

It must seem very different when you are simultaneously planning DLR and WDW trips, seeing how WDW allows for much more advanced planning than DLR does!

I think you have the right idea about Candlelight weekend, steering clear of Main Street and Town Square on Candlelight nights (until the second Candlelight performance is over).  There are a lot of people who know about it and come to see it, but there are also a lot of people who don't know about it due to the lack of promotion.  The lack of promotion helps to keep the crowds at a more reasonable level than they would be if it were actually advertised.  I think it was a blessing and a curse in 2012, when 20 nights of Candlelight ran in Disneyland.  It was a blessing for those of us who finally got to enjoy Candlelight for the first time ever, but it was a curse because Main Street shops lost some business due to crowds escaping the crowds, and also because the extended run of Candlelight drew extra attention to it.  In 2013 and 2014, when Candlelight went back to 2 nights and was not advertised, people inevitably began asking when it would be announced and who the narrators would be.  More people showed up to see it than if there had never been 20 nights of it in 2012.  I truly think that Disney had originally planned to introduce Candlelight to the crowds in 2012 and then throw it into a hard ticket Christmas party in 2013.  They didn't realize that the 20 nights of it would backfire on them and that Main Street would lose some business.  So, whatever their original plans were ended up getting shelved.  At this rate, I don't know if Candlelight will ever be extended and offered on more nights again, but the people who have been going to DLR to see it since it began (back in the 1950s) will continue to see it every year, as will Club 33 members and VIPs.



kylie71 said:


> OK- Thank You Sherry!  Have a Wonderful Birthday trip to Catalina!!
> We will be here, do not worry!
> 
> --Lori




Thanks, Lori!  :

I am actually in the process of trying to make my final, final, final decision about whether or not I am going to Catalina on Tuesday.  I go through this every year.  Because my birthday, unfortunately, falls smack dab in the middle of summer -- and I detest hot weather -- I always have to keep a sharp eye on the weather forecasts in the 2 weeks leading up to my birthday, as well as see how I am personally reacting to the heat thus far.  The heat, humidity and harsh sun have not been doing me any favors over the last month, and that's when I only had to be out in it for a few hours.  Catalina would be an all day affair, and the sea breeze doesn't start to kick in until the late afternoon -- but the sun is already harsh and strong early in the morning.

The other problem is that there are very few places to cool down or get in the shade in Avalon.  It's not like at DLR, where you can just pop into the Animation Building, or pop into the GCH lobby, and rest in a cool environment.   So I am basically out in the heat all day, and then I end up sick the next day or two.  Last year on my birthday it was supposedly only in the very low 70s in Avalon, but it felt much hotter -- and I came back with one of the worst sunburns I've ever had, despite the repeated applications of sunscreen.  And then I was ill the next day.

This year it's supposed to be hotter than last year, which I know is a recipe for discomfort for me!  That's why I have to always second guess and ponder whether or not to go, which is making my brain hurt!  It's hard to pass up a free boat ride that is almost a $75 value.  But, if I don't go -- if I decide I just can't deal with the all-day heat and sun this year -- I will probably be at the Farmers Market/The Grove, getting my free Sprinkles cupcake, my free Jamba Juice smoothie and my free Starbucks pastry!!   Gotta love birthday freebies!!



sgrap said:


> When does the El Nino tend to start?  Or when is it forecasted to start?
> 
> Thank you, Sherry, for all of your info and input!  I hope you have a wonderful birthday!



You're welcome, and thank you!

Well, the tricky thing about El Nino is that, in and of itself, it is not going to start at a specific time.  El Nino is not the rain itself, but, rather, it is a series of weather/climate 'conditions' that facilitate all sorts of weather events.  El Nino can also be responsible for fluke heat waves at odd times of the year, or unseasonably mild weather at a time when it should be hot.  The mild temperatures we had in May here in SoCal were El Nino-related.  The humidity we have been having is El Nino-related.  So, really, El Nino has already started, but it takes on different 'faces' (and phases), I suppose, as we head into Fall and Winter, and facilitates conditions that lend themselves to a lot of rainfall.

So, that said, in my experience and observation, El Nino-related rain can sometimes begin in the Fall, and then get bad in the Winter.   Or it may not really begin until Winter.   When it first starts, it doesn't seem bad.  It may be a big storm, but it's no big deal.   The problems then arise when the rain doesn't stop, or the big storms keep coming, or the storms keep getting bigger and bigger over the seasons, and the rain becomes torrential.  The storm drains can't handle it, and the pavement can only absorb so much water.

In years past, I vividly remember being at DLR on Thanksgiving weekend (Fall) in one El Nino year and the rain was very heavy and messy.  Earlier that same year, in January or February (Winter), it was an absolute disaster.  I remember back in 2004, in December (Winter), we were having some bad El Nino rain.  And in February and March of 1993, I think it was, I was leaping across flooded streets caused by El Nino-related rain.  So, really, it could begin in November, December or January.  And it could still be pouring rain into March.  It depends on if the El Nino conditions forming end up weakening, strengthening or stalling, or moving in a different direction.



sgrap said:


> We are in the PNW too.    Do you know when it tends to start in So Cal?  Just curious . . . we are going the week before Thanksgiving week rain or no rain!    Hopefully we will get some decent weather at least.  When we went the same week in 2005, it was bloody hot (by PNW standards  )  --upper 80's to low 90's, with the Christmas music playing and the "snowfall.'  Surreal . . . by PNW standards again!  I don't need it that warm by any means.  Heck, I'm happy with upper 60's.  We shall see, but I'm not changing my plans over it.  I won't mind if other people cancel their plans, though.



Believe me, even though I don't live in the PNW, 80s and 90s at any time of year is bloody hot to me too, and it really throws off the whole holiday feeling in Nov-Dec!  I am happy with the 60s too!



DreamtheImpossible said:


> I, too, am in the PNW! Roasting in this unnatural 90+ degree weather too.
> 
> I'm locked into the first weekend in December, rain or shine. Hopefully more shine than rain, I went the same time last December and got soaked.



I find 90 degrees unnatural even in SoCal, where it's not abnormal!  It's just too hot and uncomfortable. 



skellinton said:


> Lot of us PNWers it seems!
> I am also 100% over this ridiculous weather!
> I am going the first week of December as well, hoping for clear enough weather that parades and fireworks and Fantasmic can run.



I hope so too!  The rain might drive crowds away from DLR, but it will also affect anything that happens outdoors as well, if it keeps raining non-stop.



mom2rtk said:


> I hope you have a great birthday Sherry!



Thank you, Janet!  I just have to make my decision once and for all about whether I can tolerate roasting in the sun again on Tuesday.  I love Avalon/Catalina, but I just cannot deal with the heat.


----------



## peanutmomma

Hope you have a wonderful birthday (and that the hot weather holds off and gives you a treat!)


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Janet!  I just have to make my decision once and for all about whether I can tolerate roasting in the sun again on Tuesday.  I love Avalon/Catalina, but I just cannot deal with the heat.



Here's hoping a surprise cool front appears as a birthday gift from the weather gods.


----------



## egritz

Sherry I'm back! Hubby made the mistake of talking about DL and now I find myself in the throws of planning another trip the week before Thanksgiving! I think I'm loving this new version of the boards. It is definitely more user friendly on mobile than last year!

Anyway this year the baby will be 16 1/2 months (and daughter 4years) and with the car seat fiasco last year with DKLivery we are planning on driving this time. But then of course I read all the chatter here about El Nino and now I'm wondering if that is a good idea since we week have ty drive over the grapevine. At least the car has new tires and is 4WD.

Anyway the even more exciting news is we are taking about getting AP'S (for the very first time) this time.  We may do that and then next fall move up our family vacation to early October. The game plan would be to get AP'S every other year and stagger our visits,  but we'll see.

Anyway I'm super excited and can't wait to get into the throws of planning and figuring out what has changed since last year.  I am admittedly bummed that we'll miss the 60th anniversary  parade and fireworks though.  I may have to try and convince hubby to take a trip sans kids in the spring if the festivities resume after the holidays.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I find 90 degrees unnatural even in SoCal, where it's not abnormal! It's just too hot and uncomfortable.


The big difference is that in Western WA, most people don't have a/c in their homes.  I assume in SoCal, most people do?  We are spoiled, however, and put in a/c quite a few years ago.  There are some summers where we never need it at all, but this summer it has been working overtime!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Here's hoping a surprise cool front appears as a birthday gift from the weather gods.



No kidding!  Now is when I need an "arctic blast"!  



egritz said:


> Sherry I'm back! Hubby made the mistake of talking about DL and now I find myself in the throws of planning another trip the week before Thanksgiving! I think I'm loving this new version of the boards. It is definitely more user friendly on mobile than last year!
> 
> Anyway this year the baby will be 16 1/2 months (and daughter 4years) and with the car seat fiasco last year with DKLivery we are planning on driving this time. But then of course I read all the chatter here about El Nino and now I'm wondering if that is a good idea since we week have ty drive over the grapevine. At least the car has new tires and is 4WD.
> 
> Anyway the even more exciting news is we are taking about getting AP'S (for the very first time) this time.  We may do that and then next fall move up our family vacation to early October. The game plan would be to get AP'S every other year and stagger our visits,  but we'll see.
> 
> Anyway I'm super excited and can't wait to get into the throws of planning and figuring out what has changed since last year.  I am admittedly bummed that we'll miss the 60th anniversary  parade and fireworks though.  I may have to try and convince hubby to take a trip sans kids in the spring if the festivities resume after the holidays.



Welcome back, egritz!   This will be your 3rd holiday season trip!  So if you do get the APs, you will have the option of doing another holiday season trip next year, or going in October.

If you're going the week before Thanksgiving, it probably won't be full El Nino rainy season yet.  I think you'll probably be okay.

And, the really good news is that I am almost positive you will see the 60th anniversary parade and fireworks!  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are not going to run at all (they didn't run during the year of the 50th anniversary, and it is looking like they won't be presented this year either).  I think that Disneyland Forever fireworks will take place every night during the holiday season (weather permitting).  While A Christmas Fantasy Parade is going to run in some capacity (that's a fact, as Disney is holding auditions for the parade), it could be a daytime only thing, or they could suddenly throw in a surprise Christmas party and include CFP in that.  In any event, I think that the Paint the Night parade will run nightly.  It is going to run nightly during Halloween Time -- which is technically considered to be off season -- so I have no doubt that it will be the nightly parade for the holidays too.

I am going to assume that World of Color - Celebrate will still be happening during the holidays, although it has been getting very lukewarm reviews.  Disney may just decide to reintroduce Winter Dreams, though I don't think that was the plan.




sgrap said:


> The big difference is that in Western WA, most people don't have a/c in their homes.  I assume in SoCal, most people do?  We are spoiled, however, and put in a/c quite a few years ago.  There are some summers where we never need it at all, but this summer it has been working overtime!



I live in an old, old apartment, with a very old A/C unit -- the kind that gives of very little air, but costs a whole lot of money to keep it on.  I can't afford to keep it on all day long, and it does very little good when it is actually on.  So my apartment is very hot and stuffy.  The heat just comes in here and sits in the air for months.  It's miserable.    Only in November is when the air starts to take a turn, and get a bit crisp in the late night and early morning.  Not soon enough!

The people who are lucky enough to have central air conditioning (instead of a wall unit) are the lucky ones.  A lot of people in my neighborhood, though, either don't have A/C at all, or they have the clunky old wall units.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I live in an old, old apartment, with a very old AC unit -- the kind that gives of very little air, but costs a whole lot of money to keep it on. I can't afford to keep it on all day long, and it does very little good when it is actually on. So my apartment is very hot and stuffy. The heat just comes in here and sits in the air for months. It's miserable. Only in November is when the air starts to take a turn, and get a bit crisp in the late night and early evening. Not soon enough!
> 
> The people who are lucky enough to have central air conditioning (instead of a wall unit) are the lucky ones. A lot of people in my neighborhood, though, either don't have AC at all, or they have the clunky old wall units.


UG, that sounds completely miserable!!  I can't imagine living in that climate without reliable a/c!  We bought a portable a/c unit recently and my husband just put it in upstairs. You just have to vent it out a window.  Hopefully that will help up there!  That might be an option for you--they aren't extremely expensive.  I have no idea how expensive how they are to run, though.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> Welcome back, egritz!   This will be your 3rd holiday season trip!  So if you do get the APs, you will have the option of doing another holiday season trip next year, or going in October.
> 
> If you're going the week before Thanksgiving, it probably won't be full El Nino rainy season yet.  I think you'll probably be okay.
> 
> And, the really good news is that I am almost positive you will see the 60th anniversary parade and fireworks!  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are not going to run at all (they didn't run during the year of the 50th anniversary, and it is looking like they won't be presented this year either).  I think that Disneyland Forever fireworks will take place every night during the holiday season (weather permitting).  While A Christmas Fantasy Parade is going to run in some capacity (that's a fact, as Disney is holding auditions for the parade), it could be a daytime only thing, or they could suddenly throw in a surprise Christmas party and include CFP in that.  In any event, I think that the Paint the Night parade will run nightly.  It is going to run nightly during Halloween Time -- which is technically considered to be off season -- so I have no doubt that it will be the nightly parade for the holidays too.
> 
> I am going to assume that World of Color - Celebrate will still be happening during the holidays, although it has been getting very lukewarm reviews.  Disney may just decide to reintroduce Winter Dreams, though I don't think that was the plan.



Oh my goodness, you may have just made my night! I assumed we would miss the 60th festivities. I'm either going to have to send hubby back to the hotel with the kiddos one night solo so I can see the fireworks, or try to brave staying out "late" one night with the kiddos to see them (my kids go to bed by 7). My parents are considering joining us for a few days this trip too, but we'll see if they end up doing it (that would give me a better chance of staying late one night).  Hoping there is no Christmas Party, but we'll make do if there is.  And yes this is our 3rd year during the official Holiday Season. First year, 2013, we did 2nd week in December, but we were overwhelmed by the high crowds (plus early-pregnancy morning sickness put a damper on my mood), so last year we enjoyed much lower crowds that week before Thanksgiving (it was my favorite trip yet, even with a 4 1/2 month old and no coasters!)  Next year we'll either go the first week of November, or early October with the kids, to make use of the APs. And who knows, if we get a nice tax return from Uncle Sam, maybe we'll be able to sneak in another trip in the Spring.
It is silly but I'm excited to go so that I can come home and make my trip photo album using Shutterfly's new Disney themed stickers and templates! 
Back to pricing out hotels.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

I'm looking through my pictures of last December and get too excited for it to only be July!!!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Oh my goodness, you may have just made my night! I assumed we would miss the 60th festivities. I'm either going to have to send hubby back to the hotel with the kiddos one night solo so I can see the fireworks, or try to brave staying out "late" one night with the kiddos to see them (my kids go to bed by 7). My parents are considering joining us for a few days this trip too, but we'll see if they end up doing it (that would give me a better chance of staying late one night).  Hoping there is no Christmas Party, but we'll make do if there is.  And yes this is our 3rd year during the official Holiday Season. First year, 2013, we did 2nd week in December, but we were overwhelmed by the high crowds (plus early-pregnancy morning sickness put a damper on my mood), so last year we enjoyed much lower crowds that week before Thanksgiving (it was my favorite trip yet, even with a 4 1/2 month old and no coasters!)  Next year we'll either go the first week of November, or early October with the kids, to make use of the APs. And who knows, if we get a nice tax return from Uncle Sam, maybe we'll be able to sneak in another trip in the Spring.
> It is silly but I'm excited to go so that I can come home and make my trip photo album using Shutterfly's new Disney themed stickers and templates!
> Back to pricing out hotels.



It's not silly at all -- when Photobucket had some special Disney Parks stickers and effects several years ago, I was all over them!  I was going through older and newer photos, slapping Mickey ears on everyone!    When Snapfish offered free Disney Parks calendars several years ago, I was all over those too.   I have not yet looked at Shutterfly's Disney selection, although I definitely have an account with Shutterfly so that is half the battle.

I really do think that you'll be in luck and be able to see both Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever at some point during your trip.   It's a good sign that they are continuing even during the off season of Sept-Oct, as that means they will almost certainly run all throughout Nov-Dec too (with maybe an exception of a couple of nights in between Halloween Time and the holiday season).  I would assume they will be nightly, with the Christmas parade running in the daytime, but we'll see.



DreamtheImpossible said:


> I'm looking through my pictures of last December and get too excited for it to only be July!!!



I am sick of July already, so I am definitely much more excited by the thought of December.  Actually, from the start of fall on through the rest of the year, that is my time to thrive.  I am merely tolerating summer because I have no other choice!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I am sick of July already, so I am definitely much more excited by the thought of December.  Actually, from the start of fall on through the rest of the year, that is my time to thrive.  I am merely tolerating summer because I have no other choice!



This is how I feel! I get so excited for summer in April/May - end of school, summer vacation, sleeping in. And then by mid-July, I'm over all of it. We still have a month until school is back in session though  I've read your updates about when the theme weeks may start - I always look forward to it because I can pretend it's Fall until it's actually time for Fall, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> This is how I feel! I get so excited for summer in April/May - end of school, summer vacation, sleeping in. And then by mid-July, I'm over all of it. We still have a month until school is back in session though  I've read your updates about when the theme weeks may start - I always look forward to it because I can pretend it's Fall until it's actually time for Fall, lol.



I told you last year that when your school is back in session in August, I will piggyback on that concept and adopt that as my start of fall too!    I am sticking with that idea.  Last year, once August hit, really the rest of the year seemed to zoom by.    Walgreens already has Halloween candy on the shelves!  It's time for the Pumpkin Pandemonium and Peppermint Pandemonium of 2015 to begin!

Has it been humid up in your area of California too?  I don't like heat to begin with, but there has been an unreasonable amount of humidity lately that is just getting on my last nerve!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I hope you have a great birthday and end up going to Catalina! Remember it's always cooler over there than the mainland! Standing in the breeze on the ferry is one of my favorite things -- and cooling too. Have a great time wherever you are tomorrow!

PHXscuba


----------



## JadeDarkstar

sadly my son loses a month of summer and starts the first week of Aug. He is so mad that cali gets long summer and he gets short summer. So am I. 

But I can't wait for fall and winter for sure. So sick of this July heat in AZ.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I told you last year that when your school is back in session in August, I will piggyback on that concept and adopt that as my start of fall too!    I am sticking with that idea.  Last year, once August hit, really the rest of the year seemed to zoom by.    Walgreens already has Halloween candy on the shelves!  It's time for the Pumpkin Pandemonium and Peppermint Pandemonium of 2015 to begin!
> 
> Has it been humid up in your area of California too?  I don't like heat to begin with, but there has been an unreasonable amount of humidity lately that is just getting on my last nerve!



Yes, I remember! And you're right, the end of the year just seems to zoom by. So the official first day of Fall for the Holidaytime Superthread is Wed, Aug 19th 

It has been so humid up here! Not nearly as bad as you've had it, but more than we've had. Which sucks because our temps have been fairly mild otherwise.

I can't wait for Peppermint Wonderland time!


----------



## Sherry E

I have to go out and run some errands, but I just wanted to post a link to this new article for those who are unfamiliar with El Nino weather, about which we have been talking a bit.  It paints a good picture of what we can expect:

"Fires followed by floods: California faces dramatic climate year with El Nino, drought" - http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-el-nino-preview-20150721-story.html#page=1

The unfortunate part of this news is that some forecasts say that Southern California (where I am, and where Disneyland is) is supposed to get the brunt of the El Nino system (there are some forecasters who disagree, however).  Oh joy.   Our water ends up in the ocean and in storm drains.  And because the storm drains cannot handle that much rain, flooding occurs.

In the email I got from the L.A. Times, the teaser paragraph for the above-linked article said this:

"El Niño is coming: This weekend’s downpour, which washed out a bridge and left the Southern California region with unusual humidity, is an early sign of the El Niño storm system. Scientists believe this winter’s system could be 'monstrously strong' thanks to warming ocean temperatures. But even if the region gets a lot of rain, that’s no guarantee it would end the drought. For it to make a difference, El Niño would have to bring rain and snow to the northern part of the state."

So, the prediction went from "massive" to "monstrously strong."  Oh joy.  

El Nino.  Coming to a SoCal town and sky near you, this winter....

​


----------



## kylie71

Its so humid here in Northern Nevada, it feels like Florida, of which I am not a fan! 
We will be at DLR in Sept (5th-11th) I hope its not in the hundreds like Labor Day weekends of the past........
We have to get dressed up on the 8th, and head to Club 33!!

Last time we did this it was a 101!  

--Lori


----------



## dlawallace

Halloween party announced today and they are going to have Halloween fireworks on party nights with Forever running on all other nights.  I'm taking this as a sign that they will at least be doing something for Christmas when we go in November?  Maybe not a Christmas fireworks but at least some kind of Christmas celebration.  I'm also very happy to hear that the Haunted Mansion will be transformed to Nightmare Before Christmas as well!!


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Sherry E said:


> I have to go out and run some errands, but I just wanted to post a link to this new article for those who are unfamiliar with El Nino weather, about which we have been talking a bit.  It paints a good picture of what we can expect:
> 
> "Fires followed by floods: California faces dramatic climate year with El Nino, drought" - http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-el-nino-preview-20150721-story.html#page=1
> 
> The unfortunate part of this news is that some forecasts say that Southern California (where I am, and where Disneyland is) is supposed to get the brunt of the El Nino system (there are some forecasters who disagree, however).  Oh joy.   Our water ends up in the ocean and in storm drains.  And because the storm drains cannot handle that much rain, flooding occurs.
> 
> In the email I got from the L.A. Times, the teaser paragraph for the above-linked article said this:
> 
> "El Niño is coming: This weekend’s downpour, which washed out a bridge and left the Southern California region with unusual humidity, is an early sign of the El Niño storm system. Scientists believe this winter’s system could be 'monstrously strong' thanks to warming ocean temperatures. But even if the region gets a lot of rain, that’s no guarantee it would end the drought. For it to make a difference, El Niño would have to bring rain and snow to the northern part of the state."
> 
> So, the prediction went from "massive" to "monstrously strong."  Oh joy.
> 
> El Nino.  Coming to a SoCal town and sky near you, this winter....
> 
> ​



Darn it!!!!! I'm pretty locked into my dates, I *really* hope the rain skates by the first weekend! Last December was very, very wet!!


----------



## Mickeyflower

I am SOOO EXCITED!!  I paid off my trip with my Disney Visa (debit card) so all I have to do now is totally obsess over all the details!  I'll be going December 6-10 staying at Paradise Pier in a premier resort view room with my awesome BF! December seems so faaaaar away!!!


----------



## CaptBane

A Diamond themed Christmas Tree would be AWESOME! Santa in Diamond studded Red and White?! Those alone worth the price of the ticket (if they happen)


----------



## Sherry E

dlawallace said:


> Halloween party announced today and they are going to have Halloween fireworks on party nights with Forever running on all other nights.  I'm taking this as a sign that they will at least be doing something for Christmas when we go in November?  Maybe not a Christmas fireworks but at least some kind of Christmas celebration.  I'm also very happy to hear that the Haunted Mansion will be transformed to Nightmare Before Christmas as well!!



There will definitely be a "holiday season" in some regard at Disneyland this year.  It is too big of a deal for them to not do it.  However, what exactly it will entail is anyone's guess.   It could be pared down in a lot of ways.   The Christmas Fantasy Parade is coming back in some way -- maybe only in the daytime; maybe only on certain days; maybe as part of some special event.  No one knows, but it will be back in some capacity, as Disney is auditioning performers for the parade this week.  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are almost certainly not coming back this year.  They will probably come back next year.  No one knows what's happening with World of Color.  Normally I would have expected Winter Dreams to go on hiatus this holiday season, so that World of Color - Celebrate could run all year long, but Celebrate is not getting great feedback and reviews, so Disney may decide to throw Winter Dreams in there at the last minute.

I just learned that there is a high possibility that the Halloween Carnival -- or at least, the pumpkin carvers -- may not be back this year during Halloween Time.  Supposedly the decorators were told that they're not having anything there this year.  This makes me wonder if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (which is located in the same spot as the Halloween Carnival) might be off of the agenda this year too.  Santa is rumored to be headed back to his log cabin meet and greet spot this year -- which implies he will still be in the general JJJ vicinity, but not out in the festival area.   

There may be other plans for that area during Halloween Time and the Holidays -- maybe something that we don't know about?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> There will definitely be a "holiday season" in some regard at Disneyland this year.  It is too big of a deal for them to not do it.  However, what exactly it will entail is anyone's guess.   It could be pared down in a lot of ways.   The Christmas Fantasy Parade is coming back in some way -- maybe only in the daytime; maybe only on certain days; maybe as part of some special event.  No one knows, but it will be back in some capacity, as Disney is auditioning performers for the parade this week.  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are almost certainly not coming back this year.  They will probably come back next year.  No one knows what's happening with World of Color.  Normally I would have expected Winter Dreams to go on hiatus this holiday season, so that World of Color - Celebrate could run all year long, but Celebrate is not getting great feedback and reviews, so Disney may decide to throw Winter Dreams in there at the last minute.
> 
> I just learned that there is a high possibility that the Halloween Carnival -- or at least, the pumpkin carvers -- may not be back this year during Halloween Time.  Supposedly the decorators were told that they're not having anything there this year.  This makes me wonder if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (which is located in the same spot as the Halloween Carnival) might be off of the agenda this year too.  Santa is rumored to be headed back to his log cabin meet and greet spot this year -- which implies he will still be in the general JJJ vicinity, but not out in the festival area.
> 
> There may be other plans for that area during Halloween Time and the Holidays -- maybe something that we don't know about?




Aww, that makes me sad that WOC Celebrate is getting poor reviews. I really liked it and the Forever Young segment made me cry.

I was suprised to see the Big Thunder Ranch area was closed during our June trip. It's always been a great, low key area to meet characters and sit down. Now that you say there is a good chance it won't be open for Halloweentime either, I don't have a a lot of hope for JJJ being back there  It is by far one of our favorite places during the holidays. I hope they still do something back there!

We talked last year about how the Peppermint Mocha coffee creamer lost some of it's specialness when it started being available year round. I haven't bought any since last winter, but we were at Target yesterday and my daughter picked some out for me (she knows me!). I'm just going to pretend it's winter until it actually is, lol.

This belongs over in your Halloween thread too, so feel free to share over there - my friend in the DC area sent me a picture of Salted Caramel Hostess Cupcakes, which are a limited release. I have yet to find them here, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Aww, that makes me sad that WOC Celebrate is getting poor reviews. I really liked it and the Forever Young segment made me cry.
> 
> I was suprised to see the Big Thunder Ranch area was closed during our June trip. It's always been a great, low key area to meet characters and sit down. Now that you say there is a good chance it won't be open for Halloweentime either, I don't have a a lot of hope for JJJ being back there  It is by far one of our favorite places during the holidays. I hope they still do something back there!
> 
> We talked last year about how the Peppermint Mocha coffee creamer lost some of it's specialness when it started being available year round. I haven't bought any since last winter, but we were at Target yesterday and my daughter picked some out for me (she knows me!). I'm just going to pretend it's winter until it actually is, lol.
> 
> This belongs over in your Halloween thread too, so feel free to share over there - my friend in the DC area sent me a picture of Salted Caramel Hostess Cupcakes, which are a limited release. I have yet to find them here, but I'm hopeful!



You know, that reminds me -- I actually forgot to mention over in the Halloween thread that, in addition to the 3 MuskeFEARS bars that were spotted at Walgreens on or before 6/30 (!!!), and in addition to the Reese's Pumpkins and Snickers Pumpkins being at Walgreens, supposedly there has been a sighting of Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin Cheesecake cookies at Target, as well as Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin Swirl bread and Caramel Apple Swirl bread!    Just as we saw last year, Halloween/Fall is creeping up slowly and pushing summer out the door!  

Yes, it is looking iffy for the Halloween Carnival.  The main pumpkin carving guy has not been told anything about pumpkins this year, and Halloween Time starts on 9/11.  And a CM who works in that general area (Frontierland/JJJ/Carnival) of DL was told by a decorator that they are not having anything there this year.  But... I don't know if it is only the Carnival that is at stake, or if the JJJ is at stake too.  Santa being in the cabin is a good sign -- it means that at least some portion of that entire area will be involved in the holidays (the part that used to be called the Reindeer Round-Up)  -- but what will be going on in the rest of the area?  Will the JJJ be open, with cookie decorating and all of that?  I have my doubts, but we shall see.

Every time I see that Peppermint Mocha creamer on the shelf, it makes me mad because Coffee Mate advertises it as being seasonal, when it is clearly not!     My 99 Cents Only store has tons of cartons of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (left over from last year's supply) -- and even though it is July, I would snap the cartons up in a hot minute at 99 cents each -- except for that they are ALL the Slow Churned Kind!  No one is buying them, even at 99 cents.  No one wants that Slow Churned nonsense!  I'd rather wait for the real thing -- the full fat variety -- which should be out in September!


----------



## lorijohnhill

JadeDarkstar said:


> sadly my son loses a month of summer and starts the first week of Aug. He is so mad that cali gets long summer and he gets short summer. So am I.
> 
> But I can't wait for fall and winter for sure. So sick of this July heat in AZ.


We are in Northern CA and my daughter starts school Aug 13. It feels like it gets earlier every year.


----------



## Sherry E

Hmm... this is interesting.  I will say that it probably means absolutely nothing, and is just another delay on Disney's end... but it is worth mentioning.  I am on hyper-alert for even the smallest signs of things appearing or disappearing for both Halloween Time and the Holidays this year, so any little detail is interesting and significant.  

As we know, I learned that the Christmas Fantasy Parade IS coming back this year, in some capacity (the details of which have not been revealed yet).  That is official and certain.  Auditions have taken place.

I learned last week that, more than likely, the Halloween Carnival is not happening this year.  All signs point to no Halloween Carnival.   And, supposedly, Santa Claus is going to be back in his log cabin in Disneyland this year, as opposed to outside -- which makes me think that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/festival area might be shelved too.  

So what is the new tidbit I find interesting?  

Well, the official dates for the Candlelight Ceremony should be out by now.  In fact, somewhere between 7/21 and 7/23 of last year, the dates for Candlelight had already been confirmed (those dates were 12/6 & 12/7).  The performers in the Ceremony have to know way in advance, so they can begin rehearsing and all of that.

So, here we are and it's July 27th.  Basically, the end of the month.  We would assume that Candlelight is going to take place on 12/5 & 12/6, but having the official word is always good.

But... no Candlelight dates yet -- not in the place where I get them.  It's _probably_ just a delay, and the dates will probably be up within a day or two.  Again, the performers have to know early so they can begin their rehearsals and whatever other preparations they do.  

The only other option -- if it's not just a simple delay -- is that Disney either doesn't want to post the dates on a public site this time around, just in case they are changing the schedule or adding in some dates that they are going to surprise people with, OR... they may be trying to figure out some other aspect of it.   Maybe, possibly, the location of Candlelight could change this year (if dates are being added in)... and maybe, possibly, it could end up in the festival area (where the Jingle Jangle Jamboree would normally be??).    They wouldn't cancel Candlelight -- it's too big of a tradition.  But they have moved it (temporarily) in the past, and if they feel it will be too disruptive in Town Square because of Paint the Night's schedule and Disneyland Forever's schedule, perhaps they will move it again!!!

Oh, please, please, please, Disney -- add in some extra nights for Candlelight again!     This is the perfect year for it -- 60 years of Disneyland, and Candlelight has been there since the '50s!!!  There's no better time to add in some nights!  Even if it has to be relocated for a year, add in some nights!!!

Of course, this is all just wild speculation and pondering based on the lack of info at the usual time of year from Disney.  They are known to delay other info, so why not this as well?  But, as I said above, I am on hyper-alert because of the little tidbits I have already uncovered!  And knowing that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree might not be there this year, it makes me wonder what else could be done with that space if it doesn't come back.... 

​


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Hmm... this is interesting.  I will say that it probably means absolutely nothing, and is just another delay on Disney's end... but it is worth mentioning.  I am on hyper-alert for even the smallest signs of things appearing or disappearing for both Halloween Time and the Holidays this year, so any little detail is interesting and significant.
> 
> As we know, I learned that the Christmas Fantasy Parade IS coming back this year, in some capacity (the details of which have not been revealed yet).  That is official and certain.  Auditions have taken place.
> 
> I learned last week that, more than likely, the Halloween Carnival is not happening this year.  All signs point to no Halloween Carnival.   And, supposedly, Santa Claus is going to be back in his log cabin in Disneyland this year, as opposed to outside -- which makes me think that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/festival area might be shelved too.
> 
> So what is the new tidbit I find interesting?
> 
> Well, the official dates for the Candlelight Ceremony should be out by now.  In fact, somewhere between 7/21 and 7/23 of last year, the dates for Candlelight had already been confirmed (those dates were 12/6 & 12/7).  The performers in the Ceremony have to know way in advance, so they can begin rehearsing and all of that.
> 
> So, here we are and it's July 27th.  Basically, the end of the month.  We would assume that Candlelight is going to take place on 12/5 & 12/6, but having the official word is always good.
> 
> But... no Candlelight dates yet -- not in the place where I get them.  It's _probably_ just a delay, and the dates will probably be up within a day or two.  Again, the performers have to know early so they can begin their rehearsals and whatever other preparations they do.
> 
> The only other option -- if it's not just a simple delay -- is that Disney either doesn't want to post the dates on a public site this time around, just in case they are changing the schedule or adding in some dates that they are going to surprise people with, OR... they may be trying to figure out some other aspect of it.   Maybe, possibly, the location of Candlelight could change this year (if dates are being added in)... and maybe, possibly, it could end up in the festival area (where the Jingle Jangle Jamboree would normally be??).    They wouldn't cancel Candlelight -- it's too big of a tradition.  But they have moved it (temporarily) in the past, and if they feel it will be too disruptive in Town Square because of Paint the Night's schedule and Disneyland Forever's schedule, perhaps they will move it again!!!
> 
> Oh, please, please, please, Disney -- add in some extra nights for Candlelight again!     This is the perfect year for it -- 60 years of Disneyland, and Candlelight has been there since the '50s!!!  There's no better time to add in some nights!  Even if it has to be relocated for a year, add in some nights!!!
> 
> Of course, this is all just wild speculation and pondering based on the lack of info at the usual time of year from Disney.  They are known to delay other info, so why not this as well?  But, as I said above, I am on hyper-alert because of the little tidbits I have already uncovered!  And knowing that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree might not be there this year, it makes me wonder what else could be done with that space if it doesn't come back....
> 
> ​


I love all your speculations, Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> I love all your speculations, Sherry!



That's all it is at the moment, but the fact remains that the Halloween Carnival is almost definitely on the chopping block this year (that has come from a few different sources, and it seems all but guaranteed), and Santa Claus being back in his log cabin this year implies that JJJ won't be back either.  Now that whole festival area would not interfere with the 60th anniversary happenings... so I am inclined to think there are other plans for it.  But what could they be?  A party?  A Candlelight Ceremony?

It's also worth noting that a CM I spoke with a couple of years back told me that she thought the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/festival area would be a good place for Candlelight, but that Disney had apparently nixed it (it was being considered at some point) because it was "too far back" in the park, and they didn't think it would work.  So maybe it is being reconsidered for this year only??


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> That's all it is at the moment, but the fact remains that the Halloween Carnival is almost definitely on the chopping block this year (that has come from a few different sources, and it seems all but guaranteed), and Santa Claus being back in his log cabin this year implies that JJJ won't be back either.  Now that whole festival area would not interfere with the 60th anniversary happenings... so I am inclined to think there are other plans for it.  But what could they be?  A party?  A Candlelight Ceremony?
> 
> It's also worth noting that a CM I spoke with a couple of years back told me that she thought the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/festival area would be a good place for Candlelight, but that Disney has apparently nixed it (it was being considered at some point) because it was "too far back" in the park, and they didn't think it would work.  So maybe it is being reconsidered for this year only??


I would be bummed if we were doing a halloween trip this year, because the carnival area was one of our favorites last October.  I wonder if they will do Conjour a Villain somewhere else.  We loved that--went back several times!  It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.  I am going with the "We will have fun no matter what!" attitude for our November trip.    It is our first DVC trip, our son gets to fly down for the weekend to join us, my daughter will be 2 1/2 months post-op on a foot surgery, and we will be ready for Disney!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> I would be bummed if we were doing a halloween trip this year, because the carnival area was one of our favorites last October.  I wonder if they will do Conjour a Villain somewhere else.  We loved that--went back several times!  It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.  I am going with the "We will have fun no matter what!" attitude for our November trip.    It is our first DVC trip, our son gets to fly down for the weekend to join us, my daughter will be 2 1/2 months post-op on a foot surgery, and we will be ready for Disney!



My guess is that the "Carnival" -- in that specific incarnation -- will be on hiatus this year only, unless Disney has some other long-range plan for that location (it has been rumored as a possible location for a Star Wars Land, down the road),  In the meantime, Disney will most likely put the characters in Halloween attire (such as Donald in his pumpkin outfit) somewhere else -- maybe back in Town Square in the daytime, where they used to be.  They will probably skip the actual Conjure a Villain tent this year, and just put a Villain or two (the very basic Villains -- no one really rare) at a photo spot somewhere else in Disneyland.  The pumpkin carvers appear to be gone this year, unless there is a last minute "save."

The problem is that, even though Disney will take the characters and maybe a couple of Villains and put them elsewhere, having a whole Carnival area (with crafts, games, entertainment, pumpkin carvers, etc.) devoted to Halloween was really essential to Halloween Time.  Without it, what else is there that is specific to Halloween only?  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy -- not everyone likes thrill rides -- and pumpkins on Main Street.  There is also the Halloween Tree and the Dia de los Muertos display in Frontierland, and Mickey's Halloween Party.  Halloween Time is a rather under-developed "season" in comparison to the holiday season, so it really can't afford to lose anything from its roster of entertainment.  Haunted Mansion Holiday opens during Halloween Time but is not exclusive to that season.

Now in the case of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, they'll stick Santa in the little cabin (which is where he always used to be, before there was a JJJ), and probably put some little decorations in that immediate area of the petting zoo.  They may move the cookie decorating somewhere else in Disneyland.  But they will probably not have the actual Jingle Jangle Jamboree as we know it in that area.  The holiday season is more developed than Halloween Time, so it won't be quite as glaringly obvious IF it loses the JJJ.

But I still have to wonder what would be done with that area, and why it wouldn't be used for the Halloween Carnival.  The only thing I can think of is if Disney is prepping it for something else during the holiday season or unless it is just not going to be used for anything ever again.  Otherwise, it's just  waste of space that is normally a hub of Halloween Time, Holiday Season AND Springtime activity.


----------



## JenEMT

Mickeyflower said:


> I am SOOO EXCITED!!  I paid off my trip with my Disney Visa (debit card) so all I have to do now is totally obsess over all the details!  I'll be going December 6-10 staying at Paradise Pier in a premier resort view room with my awesome BF! December seems so faaaaar away!!!


 

We are going December 7-11 and staying at PPH!  I just yesterday took the plunge and changed our reservations from off site to on site.  I just couldn't stop obsessing about staying onsite....I can't wait.


----------



## Sherry E

By the way -- just wanted to point out that the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional dates have still not appeared in the place where I check for them each year (and I would have expected them to show up last week).  I mentioned here a couple of days ago that it probably means nothing, and that there has just been a delay in updating the site with the expected 12/5 and 12/6 dates.  However, there is a tiny chance that it could also mean something -- a change in dates, extra dates added in, a change in venue, or something else that is causing the delay.  It could be that IF there is a change of some sort, Disney doesn't want to put it in the same place where it can be viewed by anyone, and not just Candlelight performers.

So, we shall see what happens...

​


JenEMT said:


> We are going December 7-11 and staying at PPH!  I just yesterday took the plunge and changed our reservations from off site to on site.  I just couldn't stop obsessing about staying onsite....I can't wait.



PPH is my go-to onsite hotel for that same time frame in December.  I have stayed at the GCH during the holidays before, and many, many years ago (before the remodel) I stayed at the DLH during the holidays for a few years.  But in recent years, it's been PPH!


----------



## Disney127

Now that we are back from our hot summer trip to DL, we are gearing up for our Christmas trip!  I have only been to DL once in the summer of 1990 and DD has never been so we thought that we would visit during July since hours are longer and weather is nicer.  But we commented how we miss all the Christmas decorations and trees!    Some of the places where the usual Christmas decorations are were filled with people ... we prefer the decorations!  LOL


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> Now that we are back from our hot summer trip to DL, we are gearing up for our Christmas trip!  I have only been to DL once in the summer of 1990 and DD has never been so we thought that we would visit during July since hours are longer and weather is nicer.  But we commented how we miss all the Christmas decorations and trees!    Some of the places where the usual Christmas decorations are were filled with people ... we prefer the decorations!  LOL



I am no fan of summer, as you know (I am vocal about it on Facebook as well as here! ), but I used to mainly go to DLR in the summer years and years ago.  Every year I'd do a summer trip, despite getting terrible sunburns and getting ill in the heat.  I loved walking behind the old waterfalls at the Disneyland Hotel and getting sprayed with the mist!   However, at some point or another -- in the mid-'90s -- I realized that the holiday season was much more to my liking!  Not only was the weather more reasonable (for me), but there were pretty things to look at, and all kinds of Christmas trees, treats and Christmas music.  The holidays have only developed since then, with more themed decorations in more lands, and Haunted Mansion Holiday and all of that.

I don't know what this year's holiday season will look like in terms of decor, but I think it will be a little more developed than what Halloween Time is looking like it's going to be this year.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> I am no fan of summer, as you know (I am vocal about it on Facebook as well as here! ), but I used to mainly go to DLR in the summer years and years ago.  Every year I'd do a summer trip, despite getting terrible sunburns and getting ill in the heat.  I loved walking behind the old waterfalls at the Disneyland Hotel and getting sprayed with the mist!   However, at some point or another -- in the mid-'90s -- I realized that the holiday season was much more to my liking!  Not only was the weather more reasonable (for me), but there were pretty things to look at, and all kinds of Christmas trees, treats and Christmas music.  The holidays have only developed since then, with more themed decorations in more lands, and Haunted Mansion Holiday and all of that.
> 
> I don't know what this year's holiday season will look like in terms of decor, but I think it will be a little more developed than what Halloween Time is looking like it's going to be this year.


 
We were also commenting on how tall the PTN Frozen float was so guess the Main Street garlands will not be put up.  Because of the theme weeks that you do, we paid more attention to our surroundings last year for our photo taking so when we were there last week, we just realized how much we liked those Christmas decorations!  We love Christmas so combined that with Disneyland, we are like little kids in a candy store!


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> We were also commenting on how tall the PTN Frozen float was so guess the Main Street garlands will not be put up.  Because of the theme weeks that you do, we paid more attention to our surroundings last year for our photo taking so when we were there last week, we just realized how much we liked those Christmas decorations!  We love Christmas so combined that with Disneyland, we are like little kids in a candy store!



Yes -- the float in PtN is too tall, and it is expected that the usual garland will not be hanging over Main Street.  The Enhancement Team may have figured out some sort of alternative, though.  Maybe they have something else they can put up that won't be suspended over Main Street, but will distract us from noticing that the garland is missing!    Of course, this is all under the assumption that Paint the Night is going to run nightly through the remainder of the year -- which I'm certain it will.  If, for some odd reason, PtN did not continue through the holidays, which is a long shot, then the garland could go up as usual.

It will be interesting -- and a little scary -- to see how much Disney is willing to pare down the holiday offerings.  They are willing to reduce the Halloween Time offerings -- which are slim to begin with.  So that means they could go even further and cut back in a lot of areas for the holiday season (thinking that no one will miss certain things).   Or it could mean that they still recognize that the holiday season at DLR is very special -- and a big money-maker for DLR -- and leave most things intact.  I don't trust them though.  You wouldn't expect, for example, that the Mardi Gras masks in New Orleans Square would have any effect on the 60th anniversary, nor would the rustic decor in Frontierland.  But it concerns me that the Halloween Carnival is most likely not happening this year, and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will probably not be back.  So it makes me wonder how many other areas are going to be cut back.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I am thankful for how it cools off at night. Days are heating up out here in SoCal. 

Excited at Candlelight and Christmas thoughts. Maybe because official 60th did just happen, everything else is slower to come. I thank you Sherry so much for all your hard work in this thread. I read somewhere I look forward to finding out some Christmassy info. I am still holding out hope of an expanded Candlelight. We shall see


----------



## skellinton

I hope they have they JJJ?  I really enjoyed that when I was there a few years ago, loved seeing the Country Jamboree Bears and having my picture taken with them!


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I am thankful for how it cools off at night. Days are heating up out here in SoCal.
> 
> Excited at Candlelight and Christmas thoughts. Maybe because official 60th did just happen, everything else is slower to come. I thank you Sherry so much for all your hard work in this thread. I read somewhere I look forward to finding out some Christmassy info. I am still holding out hope of an expanded Candlelight. We shall see



You're welcome, and thank you for the kind words! :

The days are heating up, indeed.  We have not even seen the worst of the summer heat, unfortunately.  It will only climb and get more ridiculous in August and September.  And it's been humid a lot more often too!  Ick!  I remember last year.  It didn't even remotely begin to feel a little bit like fall until Halloween!  I think it was a little bit breezy, and it had either recently rained or was going to rain soon.  The air felt lighter all of a sudden -- like the summer had finally drifted away.  I remember thinking to myself, "Well, what convenient timing this is, that fall finally decides to show up on Halloween."  But when November got here, I was waiting for those extra crisp early mornings -- the mornings that have made me get up and say "Brrr... time to finally close the window."  I have experienced them in November before, and last year they were slow to arrive -- probably because it didn't even begin to feel slightly close to fall until 10/31, and the cold morning air that should have been there in November was delayed!

I keep hoping that somehow, some way, Candlelight will be extended again, just for this special anniversary year.  It wouldn't be 20 nights again, but just more than 2 nights!




skellinton said:


> I hope they have they JJJ?  I really enjoyed that when I was there a few years ago, loved seeing the Country Jamboree Bears and having my picture taken with them!



I hope so too!

I would have never even considered that JJJ could be on the chopping block until all signs began to point to the Halloween Carnival not taking place this year.   And then I looked into it, only to be told that Santa Claus is supposedly going to be back in his log cabin this year -- which means he will not be at his outdoor photo spot at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree... which then makes me think there will be no JJJ.  There is no reason that I can think of why Disney would not want to have the Halloween Carnival as usual, or the JJJ.  It doesn't seem like either event would interfere with the 60th anniversary at all.  The only thing I can think of is that Disney might need the space for something else -- maybe not anything that we would get to enjoy, but like storage or whatever.  Maybe they are going to use it as a rehearsal area.  I know that the Candlelight Ceremony performers rehearse in Tomorrowland as a rule.  If there are other plans for wherever they rehearse in Tomorrowland, perhaps they are going to rehearse at the festival area that would ordinarily be devoted to the Halloween Carnival and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.


----------



## engo

We are going December 19-27, staying at GCH.  We normally go in August but decided it's time to try Christmas now that the kids are older.  Anxiously waiting for more information from Disney so we can start planning


----------



## Sherry E

engo said:


> We are going December 19-27, staying at GCH.  We normally go in August but decided it's time to try Christmas now that the kids are older.  Anxiously waiting for more information from Disney so we can start planning



It sounds like you have a wonderful trip coming up!  There is something extra special about staying at the GCH during the holidays --going downstairs to find Santa Claus by the tree, or Dickens carolers singing and taking requests, or listening to the pianist play Christmas songs from one of the upper floors.  Not to mention being greeted by the smell of gingerbread in the lobby, assuming that there is a new gingerbread creation there this year!!  I think you chose wisely -- it's finally time for a holiday trip!

Of course, any info that trickles out in the next month or so will probably be discovered in some other way, as I don't expect Disney to announce the holiday season dates or tell us anything good until mid-September.


----------



## lucysmom

I am thoroughly enjoying my summer, but it is hard to wait for the holiday details come out!! We had to cancel our trip last year, so we are extra excited about this year! I really want to see that GCH gingerbread house. We will be there from Dec. 16th through the 23rd. We'll have to take a day off because those darn hoppers are only good for five days. But, that will give our feet a break. Thank you, Sherry, for all of your hard work. Can you light a fire under those DLR execs to get the news out?


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying my summer, but it is hard to wait for the holiday details come out!! We had to cancel our trip last year, so we are extra excited about this year! I really want to see that GCH gingerbread house. We will be there from Dec. 16th through the 23rd. We'll have to take a day off because those darn hoppers are only good for five days. But, that will give our feet a break. Thank you, Sherry, for all of your hard work. Can you light a fire under those DLR execs to get the news out?



Well, hello, and welcome back, lucysmom!   It's good to see you here for another year of holiday fun!  You came back just in time, as I will be announcing the Fifth Annual Theme Week Countdown details in the next couple of days!    Thank you, also, for the kind words!

I vividly remember that you had to cancel the trip last year -- it was due to an unexpected health/dental bill, correct?  Let's hope that this year's trip will happen without any sudden bumps in the road!

Your day off can be a day to roam around Downtown Disney and the different hotels, checking out the trees and decorations.  I hope that the GCH will have another gingerbread house this year.  For the last month or two there has been a rice crispy Castle "cake" in the lobby, but it cannot possibly sit there for another 4 months.  Surely they have to put another gingerbread creation there.

Then again, the focus this year seems to be heavily concentrated on the 60th anniversary and all the pageantry and nostalgia that go with it.  I would not be surprised -- though I will be disappointed -- if a lot of the expected holiday decorations in the different lands are scaled back.  I really hope not, because I love the immersion that the holiday season offers, with trees and wreaths in every shop and restaurant, and themed décor in both parks.  It looks as though the Jingle Jangle Jamboree could possibly not come back, which is unfortunate, but Santa will supposedly be back in his little cabin instead of out in the Festival location where the Jamboree was held.

I wish I could bribe, pay off or otherwise coax Disney to reveal all the details to us now -- or at least the basics -- but I think we will end up waiting until September to get the official word on when the holiday season officially begins.    They have STILL not put up the Candlelight Ceremony dates in the place where I usually check for them, and those dates should have been up last week!   Those Candlelight dates have to go up so that the choir directors and performers can sign up, begin to prepare, rehearse, etc.  Disney also took forever to tell us the Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween party dates too.  


The only thing I know for sure -- officially -- is that auditions were just held for the Christmas Fantasy Parade.  So that means it will be back in some capacity, probably as a daytime-only parade (Paint the Night will continue to run at night, I suspect).  I am 99.9% certain that Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks will not happen this year (Disneyland Forever will run for the rest of the year).  Haunted Mansion Holiday will be back, with the Hatbox Ghost in place!  It's a Small World is expected to be back.

Other than that -- everything is up in the air and a mystery!


----------



## DisneyloverinWA

Sherry E said:


> Yes -- the float in PtN is too tall, and it is expected that the usual garland will not be hanging over Main Street.  The Enhancement Team may have figured out some sort of alternative, though.  Maybe they have something else they can put up that won't be suspended over Main Street, but will distract us from noticing that the garland is missing!    Of course, this is all under the assumption that Paint the Night is going to run nightly through the remainder of the year -- which I'm certain it will.  If, for some odd reason, PtN did not continue through the holidays, which is a long shot, then the garland could go up as usual.
> 
> It will be interesting -- and a little scary -- to see how much Disney is willing to pare down the holiday offerings.  They are willing to reduce the Halloween Time offerings -- which are slim to begin with.  So that means they could go even further and cut back in a lot of areas for the holiday season (thinking that no one will miss certain things).   Or it could mean that they still recognize that the holiday season at DLR is very special -- and a big money-maker for DLR -- and leave most things intact.  I don't trust them though.  You wouldn't expect, for example, that the Mardi Gras masks in New Orleans Square would have any effect on the 60th anniversary, nor would the rustic decor in Frontierland.  But it concerns me that the Halloween Carnival is most likely not happening this year, and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will probably not be back.  So it makes me wonder how many other areas are going to be cut back.


I love the garland at Christmas. I am sure whatever they do will still be magical!!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I am hoping that if they do scale back on some decorations in the park, that they will then have time to get the hotel decorations up earlier. The way i figure it, they will have more time on their hands since they won't be busy working to get the castle ready etc, so they can get the rest done earlier!


----------



## Kauinohea

No garland makes me sad. I loved looking up and down mainstreet at all the strands of garland! But I'm sure it will be replaced by some other Christmas magic


----------



## tiffjoy

Sherry E said:


> But it concerns me that the Halloween Carnival is most likely not happening this year, and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will probably not be back.  So it makes me wonder how many other areas are going to be cut back.




NNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

This makes me very unhappy.  We are APs for the first time this year, and I was so looking forward to going at Christmastime again.  We loved the JJJ a couple years ago and spent many hours back there with our girls.  I feel like the 60th is a lot less special than I thought (really only offering two nighttime entertainment shows which are stressful to try to see) and it's cutting out so many things we enjoy.    Kinda wishing I had waited to pull the AP card until another year (DH isn't likely to spend the money for them again anytime soon).


----------



## kylie71

No Garland!   Gosh, almost happy I will not be there for my annual trip over Thanksgiving! I will miss this!!






Why no JJJ??????????  I LOVE that area, and the character interaction back there cannot be beat!  

Again, happy I made the choice to go during off season this year!!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Still no Candlelight dates in the place where I normally find them! 






kylie71 said:


> Why no JJJ??????????  I LOVE that area, and the character interaction back there cannot be beat!
> 
> Again, happy I made the choice to go during off season this year!!!
> 
> --Lori



It's not definite that the JJJ will be gone, but seeing that all signs are pointing to no Halloween Carnival in that specific Festival area of Frontierland this year, and seeing that Santa Claus is supposedly moving back into his log cabin for photos (the little cabin, as you may recall, is not actually part of the JJJ but on the outside of it, in the area that used to be called Santa's Reindeer Round-Up), I am inclined to think that the JJJ won't happen either.  But we shall see.

My guess -- and this is just pure speculation -- is that the space is needed for something else this year, and it would be too disruptive to have a Halloween Carnival there or a Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  I am thinking that Disney needs the space for something that we won't be privy to -- maybe storage, or rehearsals, or some such thing.

I think that the Holiday Season is "big" enough to where it could probably withstand the loss of the JJJ (IF that happens)... as long as Santa still has a place to greet guests in DL, and as long as the characters are still out and about somewhere in their winter sweaters!  The cookie decorating could even be moved elsewhere for this year.  The entertainment has been lacking since Billy Hill and the Hillbillies left, so that's not a big loss.

The question is, how many more of the seasonal offerings are going to disappear this year?  No holiday fireworks and possibly no JJJ... but are the themed decorations in each land going to be pared down too?  Will the Castle even look like a "Winter Castle" this year?

The Halloween Time season, however, really cannot afford to lose anything.  The offerings are slim to begin with, and to remove the Halloween Carnival strips away one of the only Halloween-specific things that people can enjoy in the daytime if they choose to not go to MHP.   I keep hoping that Disney has a surprise in store, and is planning to move the Carnival over to DCA or something (DCA sorely needs some Halloween décor), but I don't think that the Carnival is going to happen in the Festival location this year -- at least, that is what it is looking like.


----------



## kylie71

Bummer, because I would have the 11th, to see the Carnival, and the Pumpkin sculptures.
I guess the goats get a nice long vacay!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Bummer, because I would have the 11th, to see the Carnival, and the Pumpkin sculptures.
> I guess the goats get a nice long vacay!
> 
> --Lori



The goats are in the area that used to be the Halloween Round-Up and the Reindeer Round-Up -- which seems like it's part of the Halloween Carnival and JJJ, respectively, but it's not really part of it.  So the goats may be there, and there could be decorations in the cabin/Scare-Dy-Crow Shack for Halloween Time.  I have to think that if Santa is going to be in the cabin for the holidays, there will be decorations inside the cabin as well - which means that it may have its usual Halloween décor too.  But the actual Festival location is where the Carnival and JJJ take place, and that is what is sounding like it could be on the chopping block this year.


----------



## Mickeyflower

JenEMT said:


> We are going December 7-11 and staying at PPH!  I just yesterday took the plunge and changed our reservations from off site to on site.  I just couldn't stop obsessing about staying onsite....I can't wait.



Did you book a park view room?  This will be my second time staying here.  I LOVE the park views!  I never close the room curtains so I can just sit there and stare at it like Im in a dream!



Sherry E said:


> PPH is my go-to onsite hotel for that same time frame in December.  I have stayed at the GCH during the holidays before, and many, many years ago (before the remodel) I stayed at the DLH during the holidays for a few years.  But in recent years, it's been PPH!



I've never stayed at GCH.  I really don't have a desire too.  I love going in the lobby and sitting by the fire place, but Im all about the views, and I just think the views from PPH cant be beat!  I do hope they make it a little more Disney-like someday.  I hope I'll be able to get one of the candy canes, I've never had one!
 GAAAAAAAAAAAAA IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## JenEMT

Mickeyflower said:


> Did you book a park view room?  This will be my second time staying here.  I LOVE the park views!  I never close the room curtains so I can just sit there and stare at it like Im in a dream!



No, I booked a standard for now. My hope is that sometime before our trip a special comes out and I can call and change my reservation.  At this point tho, we will be soooooo happy to stay there, even if it's only a standard room.  Just staying on site is a dream.  I obsess over it everyday lol.  I think I might start a PTR, although I've never done one so don't know where to start lol.  And what do you mean by you hope you get a candy cane this year?


----------



## Mickeyflower

JenEMT said:


> No, I booked a standard for now. My hope is that sometime before our trip a special comes out and I can call and change my reservation.  At this point tho, we will be soooooo happy to stay there, even if it's only a standard room.  Just staying on site is a dream.  I obsess over it everyday lol.  I think I might start a PTR, although I've never done one so don't know where to start lol.  And what do you mean by you hope you get a candy cane this year?[/QUOTE
> 
> If it's your  first time staying on property you're going to love it and quite possibly get very spoiled. What's PTR? What I mean by get a candy cane is during Christmas time they make candy canes  from scratch on property.  You can get them fresh made that day and apparently they're the best thing on earth so I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Sherry E

Mickeyflower said:


> Did you book a park view room?  This will be my second time staying here.  I LOVE the park views!  I never close the room curtains so I can just sit there and stare at it like Im in a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never stayed at GCH.  I really don't have a desire too.  I love going in the lobby and sitting by the fire place, but Im all about the views, and I just think the views from PPH cant be beat!  I do hope they make it a little more Disney-like someday.  I hope I'll be able to get one of the candy canes, I've never had one!
> GAAAAAAAAAAAAA IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!



The problem I had with the GCH rooms (other than the cost) is that, for my liking, they are too cramped and dark.  There is very little floor space to set anything down.  That said, one time I stayed there and had a great view of Downtown Disney and of the fireworks in Disneyland, and the other time I stayed there the view was not that great but the room location was great, and it was so fast to get to and from the parks.  It was fun to be able to watch and hear the carolers from the upper floors, as well as the pianist.  It does have a nice feel and vibe during the holiday season -- and I love that they have added in the gingerbread house in the lobby, as well as the reindeer out in front of the hotel's driveway.

But,  as I mentioned to JenEMT -- the PPH has been my go-to hotel for years now, and I love it.   You're right -- the view of DCA is amazing, and it really enhances my overall experience (although I have certainly stayed in rooms without great views and still had a good time).  I, too, leave the curtains open, and the first thing I do when I wake up is run to the window to look out at DCA. The first thing I do when I come back to the room for a break is run to the window and look out at DCA!  It is addictive!

All in all, though, whenever I am onsite -- whatever kind of view I have -- I am just happy to be onsite, as I feel like I am staying in the magic!  Love those EMH's too!



JenEMT said:


> No, I booked a standard for now. My hope is that sometime before our trip a special comes out and I can call and change my reservation.  At this point tho, we will be soooooo happy to stay there, even if it's only a standard room.  Just staying on site is a dream.  I obsess over it everyday lol.  I think I might start a PTR, although I've never done one so don't know where to start lol.  And what do you mean by you hope you get a candy cane this year?



The candy canes are famously popular for holiday visitors, and highly sought after.  They are huge, and they're freshly made.  The candy artists make the canes for a captive audience each year, and lines form to claim them.  For years, the only place to get the candy canes was at the Candy Palace in Disneyland.  Fortunately, because of the high demand, a couple of years ago they began making the canes at Trolley Treats in California Adventure as well as at Candy Palace.

For more info on how the whole candy cane set-up works, and how to get them, look under the Candy Cane Info section of this Holiday Dining/Food post, and click on some of the links - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...iting-details-for-2015.3358217/#post-52730328.  You'll get a good sense of what to expect and whether or not you want to jump into the Candy Cane Madness.  (Note that the dates are from last year, as this year's candy cane dates will not be released for a while.)


----------



## dtnrhi

Sherry E said:


> That's all it is at the moment, but the fact remains that the Halloween Carnival is almost definitely on the chopping block this year (that has come from a few different sources, and it seems all but guaranteed), and Santa Claus being back in his log cabin this year implies that JJJ won't be back either.  Now that whole festival area would not interfere with the 60th anniversary happenings... so I am inclined to think there are other plans for it.



IIRC, that area isn't covered all that great. Yeah, there are some shades/canopy, but I wouldn't want to be there if it was raining decently-hard. Is this something Disney has in mind? Could these forecasts of a strong El Nino have Disney saying "Scrap HC/JJJ, just in case"? The moving of Santa into a Cabin kind of supports this theory, too.

It could be entirely wrong, but it popped into my head. They've been dealing with a TON of rainy days these past few weeks and the new nighttime entertainment has been cancelled several times as well. It's just less to "worry" about if the weather gets kind of crummy. Yeah, it's a lazy answer, but who knows, right?

----------

On another note, I am in the process of booking a SOLO trip from December 30 - January 2 (Dates may change a little, but I'll be there for NYE). I have my PAP, so why not, right? It's been on my bucket list, and I won't pay to go that time of year, normally, so I'm doing it. Staying at a Wyndham Hotel for about $200 using the loyalty program, and already pre-buying gas cards at a discount to help further my savings. I'm tuning into this thread more now that I will be there with several thousand of my closest friends for the festivities!


----------



## Sherry E

dtnrhi said:


> IIRC, that area isn't covered all that great. Yeah, there are some shades/canopy, but I wouldn't want to be there if it was raining decently-hard. Is this something Disney has in mind? Could these forecasts of a strong El Nino have Disney saying "Scrap HC/JJJ, just in case"? The moving of Santa into a Cabin kind of supports this theory, too.
> 
> It could be entirely wrong, but it popped into my head. They've been dealing with a TON of rainy days these past few weeks and the new nighttime entertainment has been cancelled several times as well. It's just less to "worry" about if the weather gets kind of crummy. Yeah, it's a lazy answer, but who knows, right?
> 
> ----------
> 
> On another note, I am in the process of booking a SOLO trip from December 30 - January 2 (Dates may change a little, but I'll be there for NYE). I have my PAP, so why not, right? It's been on my bucket list, and I won't pay to go that time of year, normally, so I'm doing it. Staying at the Ramada Maingate North for about $200 using the loyalty program, and already pre-buying gas cards at a discount to help further my savings. I'm tuning into this thread more now that I will be there with several thousand of my closest friends for the festivities!




I will admit that I thought about the possibility that the lack of a Jingle Jangle Jamboree this year could be weather-related (if Disney is afraid of El Nino-related rain, which is supposed to be massive if it happens), but then I started second guessing it.  The Halloween Carnival is not happening, and it would normally start in September.  If they're going to have 17 nights of outdoor Mickey's Halloween Party fun in late September and all of October, why would they not have the Carnival because of rain?   Being at the outdoor Halloween Carnival or Jingle Jangle Jamboree would be no different than walking around the park(s) in the rain, at a party.    Also, they could have moved the pumpkin carvers somewhere else.  They could have moved Pirates League somewhere else.  Instead, those Carnival elements are not happening.

So I don't think weather is the sole reason for that specific area of Frontierland not being used this year -- IF it is part of the reason at all.  I think that Disney either just doesn't want to have anything in the Festival area this year because they somehow think it will detract from the 60th anniversary goings on, or they need that space for some other purpose (storage, rehearsals, etc.), which could be something that we don't see or hear about.  

Have you done a solo trip before, or this your first time flying solo?  I love solo trips to DLR -- though there is nothing like being with good friends and laughing hysterically about silly things, there is also something incredibly liberating about being there solo.    I have not been to DL for New Year's Eve in about 15 years -- it was a madhouse back then, with shoulder to shoulder crowds.  I would have to imagine it's a bit better now because there is another park for people to go to, as well as hotels and DTD, so not everything is concentrated in one park.  You must be sure to report back here and let us know what the crowds were like, and anything else noteworthy from your NYE experience!  I will be anxious to know!


----------



## Kiwiprincess

I was wondering where people thought they might dine Christmas Eve and Christmas Day? I thought downtown Disney might be nice Christmas Eve and maybe one of the restaurants at GCH for Christmas Day? What do you think?


----------



## Mickeyflower

Kiwiprincess said:


> I was wondering where people thought they might dine Christmas Eve and Christmas Day? I thought downtown Disney might be nice Christmas Eve and maybe one of the restaurants at GCH for Christmas Day? What do you think?



Id go to Catal in DTD.  The view from their upper level dining is stunning.  It's quiet and REALLY NICE.  Unless you want to splurge and go Napa Rose, that would be really nice too.


----------



## Sherry E

Kiwiprincess said:


> I was wondering where people thought they might dine Christmas Eve and Christmas Day? I thought downtown Disney might be nice Christmas Eve and maybe one of the restaurants at GCH for Christmas Day? What do you think?



It's so strange -- and such a mystery to me -- that, every year, it is difficult to get a complete, comprehensive list of Christmas Eve & Day foods from Disney.  The Disney Parks Blog puts out detailed Thanksgiving blogs, listing off all of the restaurants that have special meals over Thanksgiving weekend, but they have never put out a detailed blog about Christmas Eve/Day foods at DLR.  I find that very odd!

So, based on what I have found as far as a list (http://www.themouseforless.com/disn...-restaurant-menus/disneyland-christmas-menus/, which is from 2013), I think I would either go the full buffet route at Goofy's Kitchen, or maybe eat at Storytellers Cafe (which has a smaller buffet as well menu options) at the Grand Californian Hotel.  Storytellers has a nice, cozy atmosphere and a wonderful, tabletop gingerbread house near the entrance.

Then again, I am curious to see if the PCH Grill keeps the "Beach Side Bonfire" theme going through the end of the year, or if it is just exclusive to summer.  If the keep the BSB theme, that could have some interesting Christmas potential at the buffet.

If you are into fine dining, I think that Napa Rose or Steakhouse 55 would be great choices.  People rave about Napa Rose, and apparently they have some wonderful hot chocolate (but you can also get that at the Napa Rose Lounge, if you don't want to make a reservation for Napa Rose).

At the same time Mickeyflower makes a good point -- Catal would probably be a great choice.  Or, try something different and unique and go to Jazz Kitchen.

In Disneyland I'd probably go to Carnation Cafe.


----------



## Kiwiprincess

Mickeyflower said:


> Id go to Catal in DTD.  The view from their upper level dining is stunning.  It's quiet and REALLY NICE.  Unless you want to splurge and go Napa Rose, that would be really nice too.


Thanks I'll have a look at those



Sherry E said:


> It's so strange -- and such a mystery to me -- that, every year, it is difficult to get a complete, comprehensive list of Christmas Eve & Day foods from Disney.  The Disney Parks Blog puts out detailed Thanksgiving blogs, listing off all of the restaurants that have special meals over Thanksgiving weekend, but they have never put out a detailed blog about Christmas Eve/Day foods at DLR.  I find that very odd!
> 
> So, based on what I have found as far as a list (http://www.themouseforless.com/disn...-restaurant-menus/disneyland-christmas-menus/, which is from 2013), I think I would either go the full buffet route at Goofy's Kitchen, or maybe eat at Storytellers Cafe (which has a smaller buffet as well menu options) at the Grand Californian Hotel.  Storytellers has a nice, cozy atmosphere and a wonderful, tabletop gingerbread house near the entrance.
> 
> Then again, I am curious to see if the PCH Grill keeps the "Beach Side Bonfire" theme going through the end of the year, or if it is just exclusive to summer.  If the keep the BSB theme, that could have some interesting Christmas potential at the buffet.
> 
> If you are into fine dining, I think that Napa Rose or Steakhouse 55 would be great choices.  People rave about Napa Rose, and apparently they have some wonderful hot chocolate (but you can also get that at the Napa Rose Lounge, if you don't want to make a reservation for Napa Rose).
> 
> At the same time Mickeyflower makes a good point -- Catal would probably be a great choice.  Or, try something different and unique and go to Jazz Kitchen.
> 
> In Disneyland I'd probably go to Carnation Cafe.


Thanks so much. It's so helpful. I know we have loads of time but it's so much fun doing the planning! Do you think making reservations at the 60 day point is worth doing? Also do you need to do that for downtown Disney restaurants!


----------



## Sherry E

Happy Monday, everyone!   I have two things to mention:

1.  The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional dates are still not showing up on the website where I would normally find them.  It is now August 3rd, and the dates are not up.  They should have been up 2 weeks ago.  There is a lot of practice, rehearsal and coordination of the participants that has to go into Candlelight.  The choirs perform many songs during the Ceremony, and all of that has to be perfected by the first weekend in December.  It is possible that the choir directors know what is happening this year, but it might not be posted on a publicly accessible website.  Whatever the case, assuming that Candlelight is taking place on 12/5 and 12/6, the info should be up by now; and



2.   I know that many of you have been wondering about the status of this year's Theme Week Countdown, which always starts in summer and lasts all the way up to November!  I am happy to tell you that *this year's Countdown -- which will be the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown -- will begin one week from today, on Monday, August 10th*!!! 

I am still in the process of figuring out how to assemble the themes and whether or not to do the rapid fire Daily Mini-Themes in the last week of the Countdown, but I should have all of that figured out by the end of this week.  There won't be any brand new themes.  We will be covering the same territory that we have covered in previous years, but I am going to bundle some of the themes together -- sometimes the pairings may not make sense, and sometimes they will make perfect sense.  I mainly wanted to cut the length of the Countdown down by a few weeks, as well as try to eliminate singular themes for which people don't have a lot of photos to contribute.

Also, this year is tricky because some of the things that are going to be shown in photos during the assorted Theme Weeks are things that will probably not be happening during the Holiday Season of 2015, and I fear that newcomers to the thread may get confused and think that those things are returning.   So, some of those photos may have to end up being posted during our general Holiday Cornucopia that ends the Countdown on November 2nd instead of being the 'stars' of the previous Theme Weeks.

I am not going to do the Code Word Challenge this year, but the people who have never been to DLR for the holiday season will still be able to participate in the Countdown when we get to the Holiday Cornucopia theme at the end, and will still have a chance to win a Disney gift card.

I will still be giving away Disney gift cards -- probably 3 again, as I did last year, but I will know for sure by the time we get going next week.

So, everyone who has participated in previous Countdowns, and everyone who will be participating for the first time this year, get your photos ready!  And everyone who is going to be enjoying Disneyland Resort during the holidays for the very first time this year or next year, you will be treated to a lot of great photos of all facets of DLR's holiday festivities, from food to hotels, to merchandise, to character photos, to themed decorations in different lands, etc.    You will learn a lot about what not to miss during your trips.  

While the Countdown is underway, we will still be discussing any and all breaking holiday season news, rumors, speculation, etc., and we will still be answering questions and helping people plan their trips.  Mainly, the Theme Week Countdowns provide a way to kill some time until anything newsworthy trickles in, up until about a week or so before the holiday season should begin, roughly. 


​





Kiwiprincess said:


> Thanks so much. It's so helpful. I know we have loads of time but it's so much fun doing the planning! Do you think making reservations at the 60 day point is worth doing? Also do you need to do that for downtown Disney restaurants!



You're very welcome!

I think that, for a Christmas Eve or Christmas Day meal, I would try to reserve it as soon as you can within that 60-day window, only because I assume that lots of people will have the same idea for those dates.  It wouldn't have to be right at the 60-day point, but soon after, if you can manage it.  This year is kind of a wild card, with so much focus on the 60th anniversary.  I have to imagine that more people will be heading to Disneyland for the rest of the year, specifically to enjoy the 60th offerings as well as the Holiday season offerings (and any new surprises that may pop up)!

It wouldn't hurt to make reservations for DTD restaurants as well, especially for Christmas Eve or Christmas Day meals.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Woohoo, the 10th is my birthday!! It's a great day to start the theme weeks!


----------



## kylie71

Happy Birthday Jamie!!

Sherry!   I will be here with BELLS on....... Jingle Bells!

Thank You!!

--Lori


----------



## jammyjam25

So excited the countdown is starting next week! Since I went during the holiday season last year I'll actually have photos to contribute!


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry!   I will be here with BELLS on....... Jingle Bells!
> 
> Thank You!!
> 
> --Lori



Or... silver bells...or sleigh bells?     (A little pitiful Christmasy humor for today!)


----------



## dolphingirl47

So excited. I am even starting to wonder if I should take my laptop on vacation as I will be away for nearly three weeks in September and I have yet to figure out how to post photos from my iPad.

Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yess!! cant wait this gets me going.
Now i have a week to find all my last year new pics I took I had them ready before i tried to transfer to new computer, then took that computer back, factory restored my old one and updated to win 10 lol now I need to re downlaod all my pics and separate in to folders again.... well I have a week lol


----------



## dtnrhi

Sherry E said:


> Have you done a solo trip before, or this your first time flying solo? --- You must be sure to report back here and let us know what the crowds were like, and anything else noteworthy from your NYE experience!  I will be anxious to know!



I've never done an entire trip solo before, so that will be new. However, on family our trips, I'm usually in the parks by myself for at least an evening since I'm the only one in my family with a Premium Pass. I love it. As you said, it's different, but I enjoy it. I'm the type that will go to sporting events and concerts by myself, so it isn't that insane to me. And, I like to spend time riding different things, and spending time trying to foods/restaurants, while my family doesn't. I'll probably meet up with people I follow in Twitter, so I won't be alone the entire time.

I'm excited, and will be sure to report back here in five months!


----------



## Sherry E

1.  Still no Candlelight dates in the place where they should be!  Very odd.   I'm not sure what's going on with that.

2.  I did read a rumor on MiceChat that A Christmas Fantasy Parade would run once per day on weekdays during the holidays, and twice per day on weekend days.  Supposedly Paint the Night is going to run once per night as well, although I think that twice per night would make more sense in the last 2 busy weeks of December.

3.  From the comments I have read on Facebook and here in this thread, it appears that we will have quite a few people participating in this year's Theme Week Countdown (which begins on Monday, in case you missed yesterday's announcement)!  

​


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

The Countdown sounds like so much fun! I can't wait to see photos and read about the holidays while I plan our first holiday trip. We were in WDW and on the Disney Magic last December and I hope to make it an annual tradition to alternate coasts for the holidays from now on.


----------



## Orbitron

Wow, it's almost that time of year again. I'm not going to participate in the countdown this time. We are going to Walt Disney World in the end of October. Although it is a trip I am looking very much forward to, it makes me kind of sad seeing pictures from the Disneyland Resort. I hope we will back to California next year. Have fun everybody!


----------



## valiamo

It is going to be a fun time, hotel booked, gate tickets in hand, flights booked (even upgraded to first class, the price was just too god to pass up), photopass ready to be purchased.   Secretly planning candy cane purchases.... Yum fresh candy canes.   Going to be the first kids free Disney vacation in 25 years.


----------



## JenB1104

Looking forward to following this!  We have our trip booked for Nov. 21-26.  Our original plan was to go for the 60th anniversary and then realized the holidays will be in full swing so we get a two for one.  Can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> The Countdown sounds like so much fun! I can't wait to see photos and read about the holidays while I plan our first holiday trip. We were in WDW and on the Disney Magic last December and I hope to make it an annual tradition to alternate coasts for the holidays from now on.



You will definitely be seeing a lot of photos.  I have alerted the usual participants, as well as any new participants I am Facebook friends with,  and there should be quite a few people contributing through the course of the Countdown.  Usually, what happens is this thread is kind of quiet for the first half of the year or more, and then when the Countdown begins and really gets going there is a surge of activity.  We can jump from 40,000 thread views at the start of the Countown to 140,000 views by the end of it.



Orbitron said:


> Wow, it's almost that time of year again. I'm not going to participate in the countdown this time. We are going to Walt Disney World in the end of October. Although it is a trip I am looking very much forward to, it makes me kind of sad seeing pictures from the Disneyland Resort. I hope we will back to California next year. Have fun everybody!



Orbitron -

I'm so sad that you won't be participating in the Countdown this year!  Your photos are so delightful, and I think you contributed to every theme last year too.   Plus, you always have great photos to share when we get to the Holiday Cornucopia week as well.  I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip to WDW in October, but I do hope that you will come back to this thread at some point between August 10th and November 2nd and at least participate in one of the Theme Weeks.  We can't have a Countdown without at least a couple of photos from Orbitron!




valiamo said:


> It is going to be a fun time, hotel booked, gate tickets in hand, flights booked (even upgraded to first class, the price was just too god to pass up), photopass ready to be purchased.   Secretly planning candy cane purchases.... Yum fresh candy canes.   Going to be the first kids free Disney vacation in 25 years.



I think you will have a great time - it will be different without the kids, of course, but hopefully very rewarding and fun!




JenB1104 said:


> Looking forward to following this!  We have our trip booked for Nov. 21-26.  Our original plan was to go for the 60th anniversary and then realized the holidays will be in full swing so we get a two for one.  Can't wait!



You will, indeed, get the bonus of both the Diamond Celebration and the Holidays (and whatever this year's holiday season involves).  You should even be there long enough to catch all the decorations at the 3 Disney hotels too, if they stick to the same decorating schedule they have followed for the last couple of years.  The Christmas trees should be up in all the hotels by the time you arrive, but if the GCH is going to get assorted gingerbread houses again this year (both the large one in the lobby, as well as the smaller ones in the restaurants), those would probably be up on 11/26.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> So, based on what I have found as far as a list (http://www.themouseforless.com/disn...-restaurant-menus/disneyland-christmas-menus/, which is from 2013), I think I would either go the full buffet route at Goofy's Kitchen, or maybe eat at Storytellers Cafe (which has a smaller buffet as well menu options) at the Grand Californian Hotel.  Storytellers has a nice, cozy atmosphere and a wonderful, tabletop gingerbread house near the entrance.



Storyteller Café sounds like a cozy place to have Christmas dinner.  We were thinking of finding somewhere to eat inside DL since we weren't sure if the park will hit capacity and we won't be able to get back in.  But then, after spending a whole day with crowds, we might want to go somewhere with less crowds.  Thanks for the idea 



dolphingirl47 said:


> So excited. I am even starting to wonder if I should take my laptop on vacation as I will be away for nearly three weeks in September and I have yet to figure out how to post photos from my iPad.
> 
> Corinna



I feel the same way - excited to share and to see others photos.   I have all our Christmas/holiday photos on the computer but will be on vacation in 2 weeks time and was wondering how to contribute photos while we are in Hawaii.  Plus, I haven't even sorted out all the photos that we took while we were there for the 60th to start my trip report.  Just need more hours in the day!  LOL


----------



## Mickeyflower

So does anyone have any vacation countdown apps (iPhone 6 holder) that they LOVE?  I have one, but I hate having to open it to see the countdown.  There used to be one that showed the number of days without opening it.  Yes I am that lazy what of it? LOL No seriously, I just LOVE glancing at my phone and seeing the days go down!  123 days!!!


----------



## Malroy

I use Big Day Lite - You can set it to notify you each day of how many days are left. Not sure what the extras are in the pay version of the app, but I like it. YOu can set the background image and move the countdown around, etc.


----------



## cari12

Hi Sherry,
There has been a thread reactivated today regarding FP+ and magic bands for DLR. Has the testing started? Do you think this will be in place during our Dec. trip? What are your thoughts on this starting at DLR?


----------



## Mickeyflower

cari12 said:


> Hi Sherry,
> There has been a thread reactivated today regarding FP+ and magic bands for DLR. Has the testing started? Do you think this will be in place during our Dec. trip? What are your thoughts on this starting at DLR?



I thought Disney announced that Magic Bands were NOT going to come to DLR? I don't mind either way.


----------



## Sherry E

Still no Candlelight dates!




cari12 said:


> Hi Sherry,
> There has been a thread reactivated today regarding FP+ and magic bands for DLR. Has the testing started? Do you think this will be in place during our Dec. trip? What are your thoughts on this starting at DLR?



No testing yet, as far as I know.  There are people who still say that Magic Bands and FP+ will come to DLR.  There are other people who say that it won't happen.  There are other people who say that one of those elements will come to Disneyland, but not the other one.  All eyes and ears are currently on the upcoming D23 Expo, in hopes that some of the many rumors circulating about will be cleared up once and for all and that big announcements will be made.

I don't think we would see Magic Bands or FP+ this year, or by December.  Maybe next year for FP+.

In some ways I wish that Disney would leave well enough alone and stop trying to make DLR like WDW, especially when DLR is still considered to be visited mostly by locals.  People that I know -- who live close to DLR -- would not like FP+.  It would be too complicated for them, and too much of a hassle.  They like to just go to DLR for a few hours and get on whatever rides they are in the mood for and then leave -- they don't want to have to plan out the rides in advance, nor do they want to have to plan out their meals or anything either.  At the same time, I can see a situation in which some locals might reserve a FP for a ride they like because they think they might be at the park on such and such a day (but then end up not going).


​

Still no Candlelight dates as of August 6th!!

Let me explain again why it is odd that the dates are not up yet.  It's not for the purpose of the general public to have the dates and see Candlelight -- we already know that Disneyland doesn't publicize/promote Candlelight as part of its holiday season activities, as it is really intended to just be a 'gift' of sorts to VIPs, Disney employees, Disney insiders, Club 33 members, etc.  Because it takes place in the middle of Town Square other people find out about it, but it is not advertised in advance (with the exception of the year when it was extended to 20 nights).

The reason why it is odd that the dates are not showing yet (when last year they were up on the site I check during the week of July 21st) is because the choir directors and participants have to plan.  This particular site lists certain events that are happening months in advance, so that participants and applicants can have time to get whatever they need together and then submit their applications.  

I think this is how it all works (more or less):

Right now, the choir directors would ordinarily be rounding up their choirs and figuring out who was going to participate this year.   Some of them would have to put together audition tapes, if I'm not mistaken.   Then, by the very end of this month or the start of September (like probably 8/31 or 9/1), the different participants would begin sending in their applications and auditions to Disneyland.  They have about one month to get their auditions and applications in, so the deadline would be at the end of September (next month).  

I would assume that some of the returning performers may not have to audition, but the new applicants have to, I suppose, wait to find out if they have been selected.  I don't know when they find out if they have been selected, but I would imagine that it's no later than the end of October -- probably much earlier.  They'd have to start rehearsing and getting everything together almost immediately -- because there are many songs to sing during Candlelight, and a certain coordination is involved with the actual procession, and taking places on the stage, etc.  

All of that has to be in tip top shape by the beginning of December, assuming Candlelight is taking place on 12/5 and 12/6.  So, you can see, by the above breakdown on how it all comes together (roughly), why it is odd that the dates are not yet showing where they should be showing.  

The performers usually rehearse in Tomorrowland (in the Magic Eye Theater), I was told.  I don't know if they do it after hours or before the park opens -- I have no idea.  But... if I am not mistaken, isn't that theater now closed (with no reopen date as of yet)???  It's possible something could be in the works for that theater in conjunction with the new "Star Wars" movie (like a preview or a premiere or something)... which may mean that the Candlelight folks need somewhere else to begin rehearsing and practicing in October and November.

Hmm... where else could they rehearse that is closed off from the public and has a stage?   The Festival Arena in Frontierland (a.k.a. the area where the Halloween Carnival and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree would normally take place, but don't seem to be taking place this year)!!!

So, my guess is that the Festival Arena might be used for rehearsals this year.  It's just a wild guess, but it makes sense because no one quite knows what is happening with the theater in Tomorrowland and if it is going to be part of the Star Wars hoopla coming in December.

Of course, whether or not I am right about the Candlelight folks needing to rehearse in Frontierland, that doesn't explain why the dates have not yet gone up on the site where they should have gone up, when time is clearly of the essence for a production such as the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional.  

I don't think there is any way Candlelight would be skipped this year, but it could always be temporarily relocated for one year.  


​


----------



## OHBelle

*I have been so busy this week that I missed your Countdown announcement, Sherry!  I will be going through my photos this weekend, so I will be ready for the first theme on Monday!  I enjoyed the photos everyone shared last year prior to my first Holiday trip.  I am happy that I can contribute some this year!  *


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> *I have been so busy this week that I missed your Countdown announcement, Sherry!  I will be going through my photos this weekend, so I will be ready for the first theme on Monday!  I enjoyed the photos everyone shared last year prior to my first Holiday trip.  I am happy that I can contribute some this year!  *



I wondered what happened to you, but I had a feeling that you must have been very busy if you missed the announcement both here and on Facebook!



OHBelle said:


> *I have been so busy this week that I missed your Countdown announcement, Sherry!  I will be going through my photos this weekend, so I will be ready for the first theme on Monday!  I enjoyed the photos everyone shared last year prior to my first Holiday trip.  I am happy that I can contribute some this year!  *



Oh, and by the way, Tracy -- I may have to send you a message on Facebook about this, so as not to bore everyone here in the Christmas/Holiday thread -- but I've been picking up bits and pieces of info about a lot of the movies that are going to be part of this year's Countdown to Christmas bonanza on Hallmark... and did you know that Mariah Carey is going to be involved in a Christmas project for Hallmark??   Mariah Carey on Hallmark?  I know that she supposedly loves Christmas (and loves Disneyland!), but I would think that Hallmark was small potatoes for someone of her caliber (and paycheck)!!!  I know nothing about the project, other than that it is right now being called "Mariah Carey's Christmas Project."  What could it be?  Is she directing something?  Is she acting in something?  Singing?

I hope that Hallmark doesn't ruin the charm of the Countdown to Christmas movies as they are, by trying to lure in big celebrity names.  I think that a lot of the charm is because the actors are not big names -- in some cases, they're not known at all.


----------



## JenB1104

Sherry E said:


> I wondered what happened to you, but I had a feeling that you must have been very busy if you missed the announcement both here and on Facebook!



Sherry - is there also a facebook group for those going over the holidays?  We had a group for June 2015 and it was so helpful for planning etc.  Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

JenB1104 said:


> Sherry - is there also a facebook group for those going over the holidays?  We had a group for June 2015 and it was so helpful for planning etc.  Thanks!!



No.  There's no Facebook group -- in fact I think we're trying to veer a bit away from promoting Facebook groups on this forum -- but I am Facebook friends with a lot of people from this board and am happy to add anyone as long as I know that they're from DISboards in some way!  (I have gotten friend requests, and I couldn't tell who the people were, as it didn't seem like they were part of DISboards, nor did they have any mutual friends. )


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I have no clue how to post pictures on here but do have some from early December last year. I will try to join in.  

Candlelight had best not be cancelled! I do still think perhaps with the 60th surge and also all that entailed to get going, perhaps regular events had taken a bit of a back seat and are just slower to get started. I also wonder if Disneyland is trying to line up more than one narrator for the CP this year and perhaps that is part of the delay as well. 

Meantime, I sure would love some cooler December-like weather right about now! Time to turn my a/c back on!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I wondered what happened to you, but I had a feeling that you must have been very busy if you missed the announcement both here and on Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, Tracy -- I may have to send you a message on Facebook about this, so as not to bore everyone here in the Christmas/Holiday thread -- but I've been picking up bits and pieces of info about a lot of the movies that are going to be part of this year's Countdown to Christmas bonanza on Hallmark... and did you know that Mariah Carey is going to be involved in a Christmas project for Hallmark??   Mariah Carey on Hallmark?  I know that she supposedly loves Christmas (and loves Disneyland!), but I would think that Hallmark was small potatoes for someone of her caliber (and paycheck)!!!  I know nothing about the project, other than that it is right now being called "Mariah Carey's Christmas Project."  What could it be?  Is she directing something?  Is she acting in something?  Singing?
> 
> I hope that Hallmark doesn't ruin the charm of the Countdown to Christmas movies as they are, by trying to lure in big celebrity names.  I think that a lot of the charm is because the actors are not big names -- in some cases, they're not known at all.



Oh please share the Hallmark stuff on here! I'm so excited to have it this year (but of course I read that UVerse came to an agreement, so would have had it either way). I LOVE Mariah's Christmas album from long ago and listen to it every year when we decorate our tree, so even though I'm not overall a huge fan on hers, I'm excited about what this project might entail.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I have no clue how to post pictures on here but do have some from early December last year. I will try to join in.
> 
> Candlelight had best not be cancelled! I do still think perhaps with the 60th surge and also all that entailed to get going, perhaps regular events had taken a bit of a back seat and are just slower to get started. I also wonder if Disneyland is trying to line up more than one narrator for the CP this year and perhaps that is part of the delay as well.
> 
> Meantime, I sure would love some cooler December-like weather right about now! Time to turn my a/c back on!



Candlelight is not regular event, though, in that it's not something that is publicized and promoted as part of the Holiday Season.  It's all handled behind the scenes and kept very hush hush.  Because of the deadlines and all that goes into it (that I mentioned above), the choir directors and participants have to begin submitting applications and auditions by the end of this month or the beginning of September.  They can't wait if the Ceremony is going to take place on the first weekend of December -- 60th anniversary or no 60th anniversary.

Disney already held auditions for A Christmas Fantasy Parade.  They should absolutely have the Candlelight info sent out to choir directors by now.  I know that a lot of times the choir directors get emails or letters from Disney, so perhaps they have been contacted that way.  It could just be that Disney set up a private website -- accessible only to the Candlelight participants -- so that the general public (people like me!  ) can't view the details, especially if there is something different happening this year (such as a different date, or a new rehearsal location).

The narrator choice wouldn't have anything to so with the process of selecting choirs and soloists, and sending in applications and auditions and all of that.  That has to be started early.



​
Okay, for Jamie and Tracy I will post the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas stuff, so everyone else forgive me for the temporary diversion from Disney-related info...




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Oh please share the Hallmark stuff on here! I'm so excited to have it this year (but of course I read that UVerse came to an agreement, so would have had it either way). I LOVE Mariah's Christmas album from long ago and listen to it every year when we decorate our tree, so even though I'm not overall a huge fan on hers, I'm excited about what this project might entail.





On the regular Hallmark Channel, some of the new Countdown to Christmas movies (and there are supposed to be 16 of them) will be:



"Family for Christmas" (with Lacey Chabert, which already debuted in July during the Christmas in July event)

"Just in Time for Christmas" (a Hallmark Hall of Fame presentation starring Eloise Mumford, who was in "Christmas With Holly")

"Northpole 2: Open for Christmas" (starring Hallmark favorites Lori Loughlin and Bailee Madison, and Hallmark newcomer Dermot Mulroney, of "My Best Friend's Wedding" fame)

"An Ice Sculpture Christmas" (about an ice sculpting competition, starring Hallmark fave Rachel Boston of "A Ring by Spring")

"'Tis the Season for Love" (starring Sarah Lancaster, another Hallmark favorite, from "Fir Crazy")

"On Time for Christmas" (formerly titled "A Christmas to Remember," starring Hallmark mega-favorite Candace Cameron Bure)

"Charming Christmas" (starring Julie Benz, of "Dexter" fame, as well as the Hallmark movie "Uncorked," and David Sutcliffe, from the Hallmark movies "The Wish List" and "Before You Say I Do," as well as the film, "Under the Tuscan Sun")

"Crown for Christmas" (starring new Hallmark fave, Danica McKellar)





Also possibly slated for the Hallmark Channel (subject to change), but very little is known:



"The Secret Life of Mrs. Claus" (no one knows who is starring in this one)

"Christmas Neverending" (the title of this one may change)

"Better than Perfect" (title may change)

"The Ultimate Legacy" (this movie completes the trilogy that includes "The Ultimate Gift," with Abigail Breslin, and "The Ultimate Life")

"Mariah Carey's Christmas Project" -- No one knows what this is about.




And there are other movies yet to be announced, including whatever is going to premiere during Thanksgiving week (there will be 5 brand new movies premiering during the week of Thanksgiving).




Now... over on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel. we have:



"Debbie Macomber's Dashing Through the Snow" (which, hopefully, will be better than last year's "Mr. Miracle")

Karen Kingsbury's "The Bridge" (no one knows anything about this one)

"The Christmas Note" (no one knows about this either)

"The Magic Stocking" (nope -- no info on this one either)

"Murder, She Baked: A Plum Pudding Mystery" (with Cameron Mathison of "The Christmas Ornament" and "All My Children," and Alison Sweeney)




I also noticed that Hallmark is putting out TWO Halloween or Fall-themed movies scheduled for October this year:

"Harvest Moon" (starring Jessy Schram -- who is she?  Also starring Jesse Hutch, from "Let it Snow" and "Cedar Cove"!!!)

"Temporarily Yours" (starring Ashley Williams, who was in a really cute Lifetime Christmas movie in 2013, called "Christmas in the City")




That's all I know for now!   Oh, and there will be a new non-holiday movie starring Kellie Martin -- star of "The Christmas Ornament" -- debuting on the Movies & Mysteries channel next month, called "Hello, It's Me."


​


----------



## kylie71

Thank You, Sherry!!!  I appreciate the Hallmark schedule! I hope the new ones this year, are better than last year!
I do like Cameron Mathison as you know!     and Dermotte Mulroney.....  not sure about Mariah Carey!

--Lori


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thank you! Looks like my DVR will be busy, especially over Thanksgiving week when we're in Disneyland. Do the onsite hotels get Hallmark by any chance?


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Thank You, Sherry!!!  I appreciate the Hallmark schedule! I hope the new ones this year, are better than last year!
> I do like Cameron Mathison as you know!     and Dermotte Mulroney.....  not sure about Mariah Carey!
> 
> --Lori



Lori -- I thought of you as I was typing the list up.  I know you like Cameron Mathison, and I know you like the movie "Christmas With Holly," whose lead actress, Eloise Mumford, is in one of the new movies this year.

You need to get back on Facebook -- Cameron Mathison runs his own Facebook page, and he sometimes responds to people, and he sometimes goes through and "Likes" everyone's comments.  One time he posted photos of his family at California Adventure, standing in Cars Land.  He "Liked" all of our comments under the photos.  He posts a lot of photos of his family and their various trips.  He seems to be a decent guy, husband and father!  You need to get back to Facebook!!

I like Cameron Mathison, AND Dermot Mulroney, AND David Sutcliffe (he is the guy who gets together with Diane Lane at the end of "Under the Tuscan Sun," and he was in a really good Hallmark movie called "The Wish List," with Jennifer Esposito).   I liked Julie Benz on "Dexter."  I like Candace Cameron Bure.  

So there is promise in this year's array of movies.  There were a few gems in the bunch last year, but 2013 and 2012 were better overall years for the holiday movies.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thank you! Looks like my DVR will be busy, especially over Thanksgiving week when we're in Disneyland. Do the onsite hotels get Hallmark by any chance?



Sadly, no.    They are sure to get ABC Family, which has really plummeted in terms of original holiday movies in the last 2 years.  But no Hallmark.


----------



## Luisa

Gosh, I hope we get all those new movies here too! I have a feeling they may have shown Family for Christmas last month as they did put a few on during July but I'm not 100% on that (an extended bought of bronchitis has left my brain a tad fuzzy!). I do know for sure they showed A Snowglobe Christmas as I like that one because it's a little silly.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I once saw Cameron Mathison in the Esplanade, I believe it was 2010, carrying his kid on his shoulders... I did not bother him, nore did I get a picture of his "backside", like you did our Beloved Kurt Russell...  It was still exciting!

Facebook.... yeah, that place sacares me!  lol!

--Lori


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> ​
> Okay, for Jamie and Tracy I will post the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas stuff, so everyone else forgive me for the temporary diversion from Disney-related info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the regular Hallmark Channel, some of the new Countdown to Christmas movies (and there are supposed to be 16 of them) will be:
> 
> 
> 
> "Family for Christmas" (with Lacey Chabert, which already debuted in July during the Christmas in July event)
> 
> "Just in Time for Christmas" (a Hallmark Hall of Fame presentation starring Eloise Mumford, who was in "Christmas With Holly")
> 
> "Northpole 2: Open for Christmas" (starring Hallmark favorites Lori Loughlin and Bailee Madison, and Hallmark newcomer Dermot Mulroney, of "My Best Friend's Wedding" fame)
> 
> "An Ice Sculpture Christmas" (about an ice sculpting competition, starring Hallmark fave Rachel Boston of "A Ring by Spring")
> 
> "'Tis the Season for Love" (starring Sarah Lancaster, another Hallmark favorite, from "Fir Crazy")
> 
> "On Time for Christmas" (formerly titled "A Christmas to Remember," starring Hallmark mega-favorite Candace Cameron Bure)
> 
> "Charming Christmas" (starring Julie Benz, of "Dexter" fame, as well as the Hallmark movie "Uncorked," and David Sutcliffe, from the Hallmark movies "The Wish List" and "Before You Say I Do," as well as the film, "Under the Tuscan Sun")
> 
> "Crown for Christmas" (starring new Hallmark fave, Danica McKellar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also possibly slated for the Hallmark Channel (subject to change), but very little is known:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Secret Life of Mrs. Claus" (no one knows who is starring in this one)
> 
> "Christmas Neverending" (the title of this one may change)
> 
> "Better than Perfect" (title may change)
> 
> "The Ultimate Legacy" (this movie completes the trilogy that includes "The Ultimate Gift," with Abigail Breslin, and "The Ultimate Life")
> 
> "Mariah Carey's Christmas Project" -- No one knows what this is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are other movies yet to be announced, including whatever is going to premiere during Thanksgiving week (there will be 5 brand new movies premiering during the week of Thanksgiving).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... over on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel. we have:
> 
> 
> 
> "Debbie Macomber's Dashing Through the Snow" (which, hopefully, will be better than last year's "Mr. Miracle")
> 
> Karen Kingsbury's "The Bridge" (no one knows anything about this one)
> 
> "The Christmas Note" (no one knows about this either)
> 
> "The Magic Stocking" (nope -- no info on this one either)
> 
> "Murder, She Baked: A Plum Pudding Mystery" (with Cameron Mathison of "The Christmas Ornament" and "All My Children," and Alison Sweeney)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed that Hallmark is putting out TWO Halloween or Fall-themed movies scheduled for October this year:
> 
> "Harvest Moon" (starring Jessy Schram -- who is she?  Also starring Jesse Hutch, from "Let it Snow" and "Cedar Cove"!!!)
> 
> "Temporarily Yours" (starring Ashley Williams, who was in a really cute Lifetime Christmas movie in 2013, called "Christmas in the City")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I know for now!   Oh, and there will be a new non-holiday movie starring Kellie Martin -- star of "The Christmas Ornament" -- debuting on the Movies & Mysteries channel next month, called "Hello, It's Me."
> 
> 
> ​



*Yay!  Time for Countdown to Christmas information!  I still have Family for Christmas on my DVR from last month; I haven't had a chance to watch it yet.  I think this weekend I will watch the Christmas movies I have on my DVR.  I wasn't able to watch as much as I wanted to when they had Christmas in July, so I recorded a few. *
*I can't wait to see a little bit more about the movies coming up this year.  Although last year, the ones I was looking forward to turned out to be my least favorite and the ones I was "so-so" about turned out to be my favorites!  I still can't believe how much I loved Nine Lives for Christmas.  I thought for sure I wouldn't like it.*
*I have Hallmark Movies and Mysteries this year too, so more movies for me!    I read the Joanne Fluke, Hannah Swenson series, so I am looking forward to Murder She Baked: A Plum Pudding Mystery. I enjoyed the first movie that came out a couple of months ago, Murder She Baked: Chocolate Chip Murder.  *
*Thanksgiving weekend will keep my DVR busy with all the movies coming out then!*

*Thanks for all the information!*


----------



## mommy2girls79

So excited! Our trip is planned for November 16th to the 20th. Can't wait to learn more about the holiday season. We took our girls to the Halloween Party in 2013 and are looking forward to Christmas time this year.


----------



## Sherry E

mommy2girls79 said:


> So excited! Our trip is planned for November 16th to the 20th. Can't wait to learn more about the holiday season. We took our girls to the Halloween Party in 2013 and are looking forward to Christmas time this year.



Well, if you are a fan of the holiday season in general,  I think you'll really enjoy what Disneyland does with it!

I don't know exactly what is in store for this year's array of holiday season decorations and offerings -- it seems like some things are certain to return, and other things probably won't return because of the focus on the 60th anniversary -- but I can say that, as a rule, Disneyland does a much bigger, grander job with the holiday season than they do with Halloween Time.  I love Halloween and Halloween Time at DLR, but I think that anyone who has experienced both Halloween Time and the Holiday Season at DLR can agree that Halloween Time is very underdeveloped by comparison.

The Holidays at Disneyland Resort are a much more all-encompassing experience.  There are (usually) themed decorations in almost every land in both parks, with the exception of Tomorrowland.  Some of the lands have more elaborate decorations; some of them have very subtle, minimal decor; some of the lands have very whimsical, playful décor, etc.  I really hope that Disney does not skimp on those decorations this year, in favor of blue bunting and random things that have the number '60' on them.  Part of what makes the holidays so special at DLR is that there is so much attention to detail in the themed decorations, wreaths and Christmas trees.   California Adventure is decorated as well, unlike during Halloween Time.  The hotels have their own theme-specific decorations.  Downtown Disney gets involved.  There's just more going on in general.

​

  Still no Candlelight Ceremony dates posted where they should be, but I have other news.

First of all, I already reported here that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is happening this year.  Some auditions were already held, and more auditions for ACFP are going to be held in the next week or two.

Now... on to the next news.  Keep in mind -- and this is important to note -- that I don't know for sure if this is going to be HOLIDAY SEASON news, but my guess is that it will be involved in the season somehow.....


*Olaf's Snow Fest is coming back!!*  Remember, last year, I learned about auditions for lute players, guitar players, tuba players, etc.??  That was before Frozen Fun had been officially announced by Disney, but those musicians ended up performing at Olaf's Snow Fest.

Well, you guessed it -- the lute players and other musicians are about to audition again.  In fact, they are auditioning even before the next round of Christmas Fantasy Parade auditions takes place.

Given the timing of the auditions, I very strongly believe that Olaf's Snow Fest will return as part of this coming holiday season!!!  Now that could mean that it starts in November -- which is when Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink in Downtown Disney goes up -- or it could start in December, right before Christmas (which is what happened with the Frozen Fun previews last year).  Either way, I think that Olaf's Snow Fest will definitely be a part of this year's Holiday Season at some point.  I think it will be back before January.  The lute players gave it away!!!!!!

Stay tuned for more teeny bits of news as they come in!!!!  And stay tuned for the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown starting in 3 days, on Monday, August 10th!!!!!!

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I really hope the Snow Fest comes back as part of the entire holiday season. We missed it last year since it started so far after the season started!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I really hope the Snow Fest comes back as part of the entire holiday season. We missed it last year since it started so far after the season started!



I hope so too.  I am not a huge "Frozen" fan, but I would like to see Snow Fest.  Of course, Disney could always pull a fast one on us and not start Snow Fest until January again -- right after the holiday season ends -- but given that they are auditioning musicians within the next week, to me it seems like they are at least hoping to get it started by December, if not in November.  Last year, if I am remembering the timeline correctly, I think that the auditions for lute players, etc., were in October.  That sounds about right.

Seeing that the ice rink usually goes up in DTD in November, I wonder if Disney is aiming to get Snow Fest going by then as well.  I do recall that the (rumored) original plan for Olaf's Snow Fest and Frozen Fun was to have an indoor ice rink -- but that plan seemed to get shelved in favor of just keeping the ice rink in DTD.  I wonder if Disney is intending to keep the rink in DTD this year, or if they are going to put it indoors like it was supposedly planned to be.  

I didn't see anything to indicate that Freeze the Night would be coming back -- no auditions for ice sculptors or anything yet -- so that might be something that returns in January instead of earlier in the holiday season... or maybe it won't return.


----------



## petals

Yay I have lots of pictures I can share for this years countdown  although no disney trip planned any time soon which makes me sad


----------



## Luisa

Where was Snow Fest last time? Maybe that's what is going in in place of JJJ?


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> Where was Snow Fest last time? Maybe that's what is going in in place of JJJ?



In Hollywood Land, in DCA.  That's also where Freeze the Night was.  That's where the Frozen sing-along is, and the Anna & Elsa meet & greet.  Most of the "Frozen Fun" was concentrated in Hollywood Land, but when Snow Fest closed (was it back in May or late April??) Olaf was still greeting guests in Hollywood Land... just without the snow and all of that.


----------



## Kiwiprincess

Hi all. I'm having lots of fun doing some trip planning (amazing what you do to avoid report writing!) and I just wondered if anyone would like to predict what time they think Disneyland will close on Thursday 17 December and Friday 18 December? We will be there from late afternoon dec 17 and leave morning of dec 26. I was thinking we should spend the evening of the 17th and all day 18th at Disneyland as I know it will be busy but assume even busier at the weekend! We have got a 10 day park hopper so will come and go over the days. (Plan to do some serious shopping at the outlets and shopping malls too.


----------



## Sherry E

Kiwiprincess said:


> Hi all. I'm having lots of fun doing some trip planning (amazing what you do to avoid report writing!) and I just wondered if anyone would like to predict what time they think Disneyland will close on Thursday 17 December and Friday 18 December? We will be there from late afternoon dec 17 and leave morning of dec 26. I was thinking we should spend the evening of the 17th and all day 18th at Disneyland as I know it will be busy but assume even busier at the weekend! We have got a 10 day park hopper so will come and go over the days. (Plan to do some serious shopping at the outlets and shopping malls too.



Well, in looking at last year's December hours, the Thursday (12/18) and Friday (12/19) of that specific week you are looking at closed at 12:00 a.m. and 11:00 p.m., respectively - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014.

I didn't remember Friday, 12/19 closing at 11 p.m. -- which seems odd for a Friday -- but the only reason I can think of why that happened is because the sneak preview of Frozen Fun was the next day -- Sat., Dec, 20th -- and maybe Disney needed the extra hour for preparation?  I'm not sure.  Or maybe there was a late, late, late night media preview?

In any case, I would expect/guess that on Thurs., 12/17 Disneyland will close at 11 p.m., but quite possibly midnight.    And that Fri., 12/18, Disneyland will close at midnight.  I think that last year's 11 p.m. closure on Friday was a rarity at that time in December.

California Adventure will probably close at 10 p.m.   Maybe 11 p.m. if the crowds are substantial for the rest of the summer and fall.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Oh boy, I'm excited! 

We are coming back to our favourite place again this year.  It will be just over 2 years since our last visit and we are super super excited! Arriving from Australia on November 14th with our first 3 days in San Francisco making a special trip to visit the Walt Disney Family Musuem. Then flying into SNA arriving Tuesday 17th November and staying through til December 3rd.  I thinking that the Christmas make over should be up and running by the time we arrive! We are especially coming for the 60th Anniversary celebration and are very excited to see the new fireworks, parade and WOC. Plus all the bits and pieces that have happened over the last 2 years!
I have been following along paying special attention to any news re the Christmas parade. We will be so very disappointed if we miss the Paint The Night parade so I am hoping they will do the Christmas parade during the day and PTN in the evenings. Also waiting to see what they do with the castle. 
I am just so so so so so happy ( did I mention I was happy??!!!! ) that Hattie will remain in the Mansion for the NBC overlay. The Haunted Mansion is my absolute favourite and I would have been so disappointed to miss him if they took him out for the overlay!

Looking forward to the countdown


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Oh boy, I'm excited!
> 
> We are coming back to our favourite place again this year.  It will be just over 2 years since our last visit and we are super super excited! Arriving from Australia on November 14th with our first 3 days in San Francisco making a special trip to visit the Walt Disney Family Musuem. Then flying into SNA arriving Tuesday 17th November and staying through til December 3rd.  I thinking that the Christmas make over should be up and running by the time we arrive! We are especially coming for the 60th Anniversary celebration and are very excited to see the new fireworks, parade and WOC. Plus all the bits and pieces that have happened over the last 2 years!
> I have been following along paying special attention to any news re the Christmas parade. We will be so very disappointed if we miss the Paint The Night parade so I am hoping they will do the Christmas parade during the day and PTN in the evenings. Also waiting to see what they do with the castle.
> I am just so so so so so happy ( did I mention I was happy??!!!! ) that Hattie will remain in the Mansion for the NBC overlay. The Haunted Mansion is my absolute favourite and I would have been so disappointed to miss him if they took him out for the overlay!
> 
> Looking forward to the countdown



Welcome back to the Superthread, Minnie Sue Oz!   I haven't seen you here in a long, long time!

Yes, you will most likely get the full holiday experience (whatever there is of it this year) during your trip.  You will even be there long enough to see the trees and other decorations going up at the 3 Disney hotels.  If the GCH gets a gingerbread house in the lobby again this year, you'll be there to see it.

I don't know for sure, of course, but my strong belief is that Paint the Night will run nightly all through the holiday season, and that the Christmas Fantasy Parade will run at least once every day.  So there will be a Christmas parade for those who want a Christmas parade, and Paint the Night for the folks who want that.

Of course, now that I have found out that Olaf's Snow Fest is coming back, I am curious to see how it will play into the holiday season and if it will be up and running at least by Thanksgiving, if not earlier.

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is up in the air -- since the Halloween Carnival appears to not be happening this year, I tend to think that the JJJ is on the chopping block too, which is unfortunate.

Hopefully Jingle Cruise will be back.

What will they do with the Castle is a very good question!  It is still referred to as the Winter Castle in the Holidays section of the DLR website.  So that implies to me that there will be some extra lights or fake snow or something wintry for the holidays -- and not just what it currently there.  Not that the current version of the Castle isn't lovely, but it's not wintry enough to carry through the holidays.  

Disney really goes all out for the holiday season, as you know -- it's not like it's a casual decision on their part, whether or not to decorate every year.   So I believe that they take seriously and put a lot of thought into exactly how they are going to handle the holidays during the 60th anniversary.  Halloween Time... other than the actual Halloween party, they don't really commit to the Halloween Time season 100%.  I think they take the holiday season much more seriously, so a decision to not winter-fy the Castle would be really significant, as it is supposed to stand out and glow in the night, as if covered in icicles.  I think they will make it shinier somehow, but I don't know if it will look exactly the same as it does every holiday season.

Since you will be at DLR over Thanksgiving, are you considering having a Thanksgiving day meal (such as the feast at the Disneyland Hotel -- which is where DIS'ers Orbitron and dolphingirl47 ate last year)??

The Countdown starts this coming Monday!!!  Time for a photo bonanza!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Thanks Sherry for the welcome back, it's so very nice to be back!!! I can't wait to countdown with everyone and I am looking forward to this trip I think more than any other 


Do you know Sherry, one of the things I  am MOST looking forward to is our Thanksgiving feast at the Disneyland Hotel! I have been dreaming of it since the beginning of our trip countdown which started a very very long time ago!! I will be up an some unlawful hour of the morning here to ring up and make our booking! We have been for Christmas and for Halloween but we have never been in the USA actually on Thanksgiving. It's something I've wanted to do for a long time as I just love all things  American ( especially the people! ) and I think it will something very special to enjoy.
We were looking at one stage at staying a few nights at the DLH, but, with the Australian dollar so low against the US currency, it was just not an option. The Thanksgiving dinner alone, if priced at $75.00USD per head, will be around $210.00 Australian for the 2 of us Still, I have budgeted for it being expensive and it will be a very special treat


----------



## Kiwiprincess

Thanks Sherry. That's what I thought. You are so kind helping so many people with your knowledge!
Minnie Sue Oz I so understand what you mean with converting to the oz dollar. However be thankful you're not converting it to the kiwi dollar! Yikes!


----------



## pudinhd

I just read about a Charlie Brown Christmas 50th Anniversary Special hosted by Kristen Bell...  So excited!!!
http://www.chipandco.com/kristen-be...g-charlie-brown-christmas-special-abc-216949/


----------



## Sherry E

Surprise surprise -- still no Candlelight dates where they should be!  Since the auditions for A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Olaf's Snow Fest have either begun or are about to begin, you can see why it is particularly strange that the Candlelight dates have not been posted in their usual place.   My guess is now that the info is purposely being kept off of the site where it would normally be -- and that could be because there is a change in dates or in location, or some other detail that Disney doesn't want to make public.  Interesting....


Anyway... the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown begins in 2 days!!!!!!       Sometime on Monday morning (8/10/15), I will post the intro to the theme, and then all of the participants will have until the night of Sunday, August 16, to submit their photos.  For each theme week to which you contribute, you will get one entry into the random draw to win a Disney gift card.  Whether you post one photo or 20 photos to a theme, it doesn't matter.  It's still just one entry per theme week.  Previous winners will not be eligible to win again -- which means that we will have all new winners this time around, but, of course, previous winners are encouraged to share photos anyway.

So, what will be the first theme?  Remember that I may be combining some themes this time around -- even themes that don't necessarily make sense together, or themes that make a sort of abstract sense together.  That means that I could be combining what would normally be several major themes into one giant Theme Week, or I could be combining a major theme with what would have been a mini-daily theme.    I think that on Monday I will kick off the Countdown with a combo theme.  I won't tell you now if it's a giant, mega-theme comprised of multiple major themes, or if it's a major theme combined with a minor theme.  But Monday's kick-off will be a combo.

We will keep the Theme Week Countdown rolling all the way up to the beginning of November -- and since we don't have an official date for the start of the Holidays yet (we can only assume that it will be 11/12 or 11/13, but I have learned that just when I think Disney can be nailed down to a pattern they will switch things up and prove me totally wrong! ), I will just have to roughly guess exactly how many days or weeks we have when I am actually counting down.

To those of you out there who have never been to DLR for the holidays, you'll still be able to enter at least once.

If you have been to Disneyland for Halloween Time, keep a close eye on this thread as there may be a couple of themes that pop up to which you can contribute, surprisingly.  

And if you have never been to DLR for Halloween Time either, never fear -- the final Theme Week of the Countdown (on Monday, November 2nd) will be Holiday Cornucopia.  That theme can include any kind of holiday photo, as long as it's yours.  If you visited another Disney park for the holidays, anywhere in the world, you can use those photos.  If you went on a ski vacation for the holidays, you can use those photos.   If you went out to see a beautiful light display somewhere, you can use those photos too.  If you have a great family picture by the Christmas tree, that counts as well. 

Also, if you miss one of the Theme Weeks before November 2nd, you can post whatever photos you didn't get to submit when we get to Holiday Cornucopia.  


To those of you who don't want to participate or post any photos, please stay tuned anyway as I will continue to post any bits of news I find out (as I have been doing), and we will still be discussing any new rumors or breaking announcements, as well as answering questions to help people plan their trips and learn about the season. 


​




Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Thanks Sherry for the welcome back, it's so very nice to be back!!! I can't wait to countdown with everyone and I am looking forward to this trip I think more than any other
> 
> 
> Do you know Sherry, one of the things I  am MOST looking forward to is our Thanksgiving feast at the Disneyland Hotel! I have been dreaming of it since the beginning of our trip countdown which started a very very long time ago!! I will be up an some unlawful hour of the morning here to ring up and make our booking! We have been for Christmas and for Halloween but we have never been in the USA actually on Thanksgiving. It's something I've wanted to do for a long time as I just love all things  American ( especially the people! ) and I think it will something very special to enjoy.
> We were looking at one stage at staying a few nights at the DLH, but, with the Australian dollar so low against the US currency, it was just not an option. The Thanksgiving dinner alone, if priced at $75.00USD per head, will be around $210.00 Australian for the 2 of us Still, I have budgeted for it being expensive and it will be a very special treat



You know, one of the things on my Disney bucket list is to actually be at DLR on Thanksgiving as well.  I have been there over Thanksgiving weekend (Fri-Sun) in the past -- that was the first year of the Grand Californian Hotel, with the first GCH Christmas tree --but never actually on Thanksgiving.  I would like to try the Thanksgiving feast at the Disneyland Hotel one of these days!  It is not inexpensive -- this is true -- but for a special occasion I suppose it is worth it.  I think you'll have a good time!



Kiwiprincess said:


> Thanks Sherry. That's what I thought. You are so kind helping so many people with your knowledge!
> Minnie Sue Oz I so understand what you mean with converting to the oz dollar. However be thankful you're not converting it to the kiwi dollar! Yikes!



You're very welcome!  It is my pleasure to share info and knowledge about the Holiday season at Disneyland Resort, since it is a favorite subject of mine.




pudinhd said:


> I just read about a Charlie Brown Christmas 50th Anniversary Special hosted by Kristen Bell...  So excited!!!
> http://www.chipandco.com/kristen-be...g-charlie-brown-christmas-special-abc-216949/



I love Peanuts and Charles Schulz.  (I kind of wish that Disney owned them, so they could appear at DLR instead of Knott's!  )   Charles Schulz seemed like the sweetest, kindest, most gentle and humble man when he did interviews.  He truly loved the characters he created, and it touched him that his characters meant so much to so many people.

You know, the actual Peanuts specials are hard to keep up with.  It seems like in some years, some of them end up on CBS.  In other years some of them end up on ABC.   It was either last year or this year when a couple of them didn't air at all -- I think one of the ones that did not air on any channel was the "Easter Beagle" special.  The same thing happens with the Rankin-Bass specials every year -- some of them end up on CBS; some of them end up on ABC; a lot of them end up on ABC Family; and a lot of them don't end up on any channel, anywhere!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> I love Peanuts and Charles Schulz.  (I kind of wish that Disney owned them, so they could appear at DLR instead of Knott's!  )   Charles Schulz seemed like the sweetest, kindest, most gentle and humble man when he did interviews.  He truly loved the characters he created, and it touched him that his characters meant so much to so many people.
> 
> You know, the actual Peanuts specials are hard to keep up with.  It seems like in some years, some of them end up on CBS.  In other years some of them end up on ABC.   It was either last year or this year when a couple of them didn't air at all -- I think one of the ones that did not air on any channel was the "Easter Beagle" special.  The same thing happens with the Rankin-Bass specials every year -- some of them end up on CBS; some of them end up on ABC; a lot of them end up on ABC Family; and a lot of them don't end up on any channel, anywhere!



Disney with Disney characters, Marvel superheroes, and the Peanuts?!?!  A girl can dream!!!    A Charlie Brown Christmas and It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown are two absolute musts for me!  I am really looking forward to the special!


----------



## TLinden16

I haven't checked in on this thread since my initial posts a month or two ago. A lot of my friends have been in Disneyland the past couple of weeks, and it's making me very excited for my trip in a few months. 

For the newer members of this thread, and probably everyone else too, I am planning a trip that I've dubbed our Coast to Coast Disney Adventure with my good friend Goofy4Tink (a moderator here on the DIS).  We are flying to Disneyland for a four night stay (three nights at the Villas a the Grand Californian and one night near LAX).  Then, we fly from LAX to Orlando for a week at Disney World (my sister will be joining me for a stay at the Villas at the Grand Floridian, and Goofy4Tink will be at the Boardwalk Villas).   I have dreamed about taking this adventure for years, and I'm psyched that it's actually going to happen in a few months.  I'm even creating a Facebook group so our friends and family can follow our adventure.

Before I take that trip, I have another trip to Disney World in a few weeks, and a Disney cruise in October.  I'm ready for a vacation


----------



## Sherry E

Tomorrow morning begins the Theme Week Countdown, everyone!  As soon as I can wake up and get the intro posted, we are off to the races! 




TLinden16 said:


> I haven't checked in on this thread since my initial posts a month or two ago. A lot of my friends have been in Disneyland the past couple of weeks, and it's making me very excited for my trip in a few months.
> 
> For the newer members of this thread, and probably everyone else too, I am planning a trip that I've dubbed our Coast to Coast Disney Adventure with my good friend Goofy4Tink (a moderator here on the DIS).  We are flying to Disneyland for a four night stay (three nights at the Villas a the Grand Californian and one night near LAX).  Then, we fly from LAX to Orlando for a week at Disney World (my sister will be joining me for a stay at the Villas at the Grand Floridian, and Goofy4Tink will be at the Boardwalk Villas).   I have dreamed about taking this adventure for years, and I'm psyched that it's actually going to happen in a few months.  I'm even creating a Facebook group so our friends and family can follow our adventure.
> 
> Before I take that trip, I have another trip to Disney World in a few weeks, and a Disney cruise in October.  I'm ready for a vacation



You certainly do have a lot of adventures coming up this year, between the cruise, DLR, two trips to WDW and staying onsite at both DLR and WDW -- what a fantastic schedule for the next few months!  I remember you mentioned a while back that you might try to meet up with Mary Jo while you're at DLR as well.   Is the Disneyland leg of the trip in mid-November-ish?


----------



## DollBabyKG

We just booked a secret, surprise trip for our three kids Nov 16-20. I'm super excited. Christmas is our FAVORITE time to be in the parks. For a few years, we went every year during the holidays (once to WDW, and twice to DL), and twice a year to DL. But, we had a baby in 2014, and this will be our first trip since January 2014, and our first holiday trip since 2012!

I was super excited to see some of the extra special stuff for the 60th, and the Christmas stuff at the same time, but I have to be honest, this thread makes me a little nervous that many of our favorites will be MIA. I know we'll have a great time, regardless, but we LOVED the JJJ area, and will definitely miss it if it's gone. Any word on ride or attraction closures during that time? We had considered gifting the trip for Christmas, and going the last week of January, but the long list of ride closures made me less than enthusiastic about that time. Any idea how early refurbs are usually announced? We tend to be last minute trip bookers (like a few days to two weeks before we leave), so I'm not used to having so much lead time, and so much about our trip unknown!

And this El Nino business has me a little concerned too. We're not ones to fear a little rain, but we're definitely not looking for a total washout, either! We will do 4 or 5 day hoppers, though, so hopefully they will be quick moving storms, and not wash out any of the freeways we need to take back home!


----------



## Sherry E

DollBabyKG said:


> We just booked a secret, surprise trip for our three kids Nov 16-20. I'm super excited. Christmas is our FAVORITE time to be in the parks. For a few years, we went every year during the holidays (once to WDW, and twice to DL), and twice a year to DL. But, we had a baby in 2014, and this will be our first trip since January 2014, and our first holiday trip since 2012!
> 
> I was super excited to see some of the extra special stuff for the 60th, and the Christmas stuff at the same time, but I have to be honest, this thread makes me a little nervous that many of our favorites will be MIA. I know we'll have a great time, regardless, but we LOVED the JJJ area, and will definitely miss it if it's gone. Any word on ride or attraction closures during that time? We had considered gifting the trip for Christmas, and going the last week of January, but the long list of ride closures made me less than enthusiastic about that time. Any idea how early refurbs are usually announced? We tend to be last minute trip bookers (like a few days to two weeks before we leave), so I'm not used to having so much lead time, and so much about our trip unknown!
> 
> And this El Nino business has me a little concerned too. We're not ones to fear a little rain, but we're definitely not looking for a total washout, either! We will do 4 or 5 day hoppers, though, so hopefully they will be quick moving storms, and not wash out any of the freeways we need to take back home!



Hello, and welcome (I say welcome because I don't think you've posted in the thread before?)!  

! certainly cannot blame you for loving the holiday season in the parks.  I've never been to WDW at all, but I want to make sure that if and when I finally go, it's during the holiday season.   Even though everything is so spread out over there, I have to see all of those hotels and the themed decorations, as well as Epcot and Animal Kingdom.

First, about the weather -- even though I don't think the El Nino pattern that is forming will dissipate too much, it could weaken a little bit.  Or, it could be delayed.  While I have experienced some El Nino-related rain in November in the past, the typical pattern seems to be that we start to get soaked with the rain in December, if not January.  Then it stops.  Then it starts up again.   Then, once the rain really gets going, it is super heavy and doesn't let up for days or weeks at a time -- it's just one storm on top of another storm on top of another one.  I don't expect that kind of non-stop rain to kick in until probably January, or maybe February (this is assuming that the El Nino conditions don't fizzle out before then).

So, although I am no meteorologist, my guess is that you will miss the bulk of the really messy, relentless rain.  I don't think it will be too bad in November.

As for ride closures or refurbs, I know that Disney tries to have very little down or closed during the holiday season, as that is such a popular time.  However, if it can't be avoided and something has to be refurbed, they try to at least get it running by Thanksgiving weekend.  Sometimes news of refurbs comes out months in advance, and sometimes 6 weeks out.  Sometimes even less than that.  Right now there is a 2-week POTC refurb that is happening right after Halloween Time begins, which is inconvenient.  But it's better to do the refurb then rather than wait until the holidays have begun.

I do tend to wonder if the Storybook Land Canal boats will be open -- usually they get teeny tiny Christmas decorations every year, but those decorations are never in place when the holiday season starts, for some odd reason.  Sometimes they're not even in place until Thanksgiving.

I also wonder what -- out of all of the holiday season merriment --will make an appearance this year, and what will be conveniently 'left out.'  Seeing how Disney is handling Halloween Time this year -- and not having a Halloween Carnival -- I don't really trust them with the holidays!    I mean, I know that they treat the holiday season as a very special time, much more so than Halloween Time.  But if they are willing to eliminate the Halloween Carnival from an already thin collection of Halloween Time activities, then what will they do for the holidays (which have a lot more things to see and do)?

The JJJ thing could go one of 3 ways -- 1) either that whole area will be closed and lacking in any and all décor this year; OR 2) the whole JJJ will be back, and nothing will be missing at all; OR 3) the actual Festival Arena part of the area (where the games and crafts were, and the stage) will be closed, BUT the little area surrounding the log cabin (where Santa is supposed to be this year) -- which is the area that used to be called the Reindeer Roundup -- will be decorated.   

At least the Christmas Parade is back in some way this year. Removing both the holiday fireworks and the Christmas Parade, as well as World of Color - Winter Dreams, would have been too much to take away.  That said, I don't really know if anything brand new is going to be added in for the season either.  I keep getting the feeling that Disney will slowly strip certain elements away, only to then reintroduce them as part of a hard ticket Christmas party in the next year or two!  They are getting away with hiking up the Halloween party ticket prices, without adding in any new party exclusives (in fact, they took away a party exclusive), and the Halloween Carnival is likely gone too.  So they know that can keep removing things from the regular line-up of activities and from the party and people will still buy tickets.

At the end of the day, though, even though I suspect that some things will be missing from this year's Holiday season (probably more than we even know about), I know that Disney does treat that time of year as a very big deal, especially when they know that it's so popular, so I think they will leave in enough "Christmas" that it still feels Christmasy... but they won't let anyone forget or overlook the fact that it's the 60th anniversary either!


----------



## TLinden16

Sherry E said:


> You certainly do have a lot of adventures coming up this year, between the cruise, DLR, two trips to WDW and staying onsite at both DLR and WDW -- what a fantastic schedule for the next few months!  I remember you mentioned a while back that you might try to meet up with Mary Jo while you're at DLR as well.   Is the Disneyland leg of the trip in mid-November-ish?



Yes, I am hoping to meet up with Mary Jo.  I always get together with her when I go to DL 

We fly to LA on November 28th, so late November.

I travel a lot.  I average between 32-40 nights a  years in hotels.  I have an addiction   I also went to London and Belgium this year.


----------



## Sherry E

TLinden16 said:


> Yes, I am hoping to meet up with Mary Jo.  I always get together with her when I go to DL
> 
> We fly to LA on November 28th, so late November.
> 
> I travel a lot.  I average between 32-40 nights a  years in hotels.  I have an addiction   I also went to London and Belgium this year.



It's a good addiction to have!




​



Last year we had 22 themes in the Theme Week Countdown (but 7 of those were mini-daily themes).  This year we have only 13 themes -- I told you I was going to bundle up a bunch of them together for certain weeks, and that's what I did.  Whether they make sense together or not, a lot of the themes just got new buddies (while some remain the same as last year)!  At least this way, those who have participated in some of the previous Theme Week Countdowns won't know exactly what is coming from one week to the next.  You can guess at which themes are left, but you don't know what will be partnered up with anything else.  There are no daily mini-themes this time around, so a lot of the theme weeks are going to be heavily loaded with photo possibilities.


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

A little rain never hurts anyone=) And call me a skeptic but until i actually see a sustained rain( not just drops) I  am not going to worry. My kid would want to play more in it!!

So what can people tell me about New years Eve.. My daughter is in kindergarten and we have to do school schedule actions now, which means fitting in family and disney. So they year we are going on New years and staying across the street.


----------



## Sherry E

Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> A little rain never hurts anyone=) And call me a skeptic but until i actually see a sustained rain( not just drops) I  am not going to worry. My kid would want to play more in it!!
> 
> So what can people tell me about New years Eve.. My daughter is in kindergarten and we have to do school schedule actions now, which means fitting in family and disney. So they year we are going on New years and staying across the street.



A "little" rain doesn't hurt.  The problem is that a lot of rain -- in a place that isn't built or prepared to handle a lot of rain -- can cause a whole lot of problems.    El Nino-related rain (especially when it is predicted to be massive) is never just drops!  (What happened in Texas earlier this year was El Nino-related rain!)   When it gets going, it is pounding and relentless, and causes a lot of damage.  It may start with some not-too-bad storms.  And then before you know it, the rain hasn't stopped, the pavement can't hold anymore water and there is flooding... storm drains backing up.... then mudslides... then structural damage and roofs caving in... cars hydroplaning to and fro.... flooded subterranean parking garages.... It can be a big mess.  The thing is that sometimes -- and it could literally depend on which way the wind blows -- certain areas get hit worse than others, and the ones that don't get hit as badly could just be a couple of cities over.  That's what I noticed -- sometimes certain neighborhoods just really take a beating and others come out pretty much unscathed.

I'm not saying you should worry -- there's no reason to worry.  The heavy rain is either coming or it's not.  But if you have seen some of the damage that a lot of relentless rain can do in California during past El Nino-related systems, then you will know it can be pretty nasty.  The Sepulveda Basin turns into a river.

I have not been to DL for New Year's Eve in many years -- coincidentally, the time that I was at DL for New Year's Eve was shortly before a round of El Nino-related rain came pouring through the two apartments above mine to leak all over my floor!   

NYE was packed with people -- elbow to elbow on Main Street -- the time I went.  However, at that point there was really only Disneyland to go to.   Now, there are two parks, 3 hotels and Downtown Disney -- so I would have to imagine that people are spread out a bit more.  People say that it is still very crowded -- and Disneyland could possibly reach capacity that day (unless it is raining or threatening to rain, in which case people will stay away) and stop letting people in, so you should get to Disneyland and stay there without leaving if you want to ring in the New Year in  the park.

A lot of people say it's quite fun, though!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I can't wait to see which themes you leave out...... I hope its not my theme week last year I could not play along.... "Toontown", because I went over there and photographed specifically for this game!!!!!!  LOL!  Their was another one I could nor participate in, but cannot remember what it was!!!


--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I can't wait to see which themes you leave out...... I hope its not my theme week last year I could not play along.... "Toontown", because I went over there and photographed specifically for this game!!!!!!  LOL!  Their was another one I could nor participate in, but cannot remember what it was!!!
> 
> 
> --Lori



I'm not leaving anything out.  I am just grouping a bunch of themes together for certain weeks!


----------



## kylie71

OK, Cool!   I can't wait for tomorrow!!

--Lori


----------



## sgrap

Sherry, with the new dis format, do we still need to upload photos to something like Photobucket first?


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

Thanks for the info.

I am from Northern California so we have seen the el nino effects. I am just hesitant to believe anyone about rain anymore. They keep hoping and somehow we never seem to get anything. This year has seemed more humid though..... I am sit by the fireplace and enjoy the storm kinda girl.

The 24 closed at noon and we knew it would. Did CA early and then never left and really it never seemed packed. It was kinda funny watching people talking between the bars to the outside. We would do the same and then find a good place for fireworks and new years kiss


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Sherry, with the new dis format, do we still need to upload photos to something like Photobucket first?



I think that whatever works and is easiest for you is fine.  If you already have a lot of photos saved on your computer, then it might be just as easy to upload them that way.  I don't have a lot of photos saved on my PC, so for me it's a matter of hunting down photos in my Photobucket account, or hunting down photos spread out on a multitude of flash/thumb drives.  Or, I'd have to download them from Photobucket and back to the computer, which seems pointless.   It's actually easier for me, I think, to get them from Photobucket.  Then again, I can just copy and paste a lot of what I used last year!    All I am doing is basically setting up the themes for everyone, so it doesn't matter if I post 3 photos or 25.  I can just copy the text and the links from last year (I have all of my Theme Weeks saved on the PC, with the links to photos, but not the actual photos) and assemble them into a new post.

That's something I should clarify too -- everyone is welcome to re-post the photos they posted last year or in previous years.  It's perfectly fine -- chances are there are a lot of new people joining us this time around who did not follow previous Countdowns, so they won't know what was posted or not, really.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

^Photo Posting ? I don't use photo bucket. I have photos uploaded to Shutterfly. I could save a picture from their onto my computer. Will I be able to post that way? I would love to try and participate this year


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I think that whatever works and is easiest for you is fine.  If you already have a lot of photos saved on your computer, then it might be just as easy to upload them that way.  I don't have a lot of photos saved on my PC, so for me it's a matter of hunting down photos in my Photobucket account, or hunting down photos spread out on a multitude of flash/thumb drives.  Or, I'd have to download them from Photobucket and back to the computer, which seems pointless.   It's actually easier for me, I think, to get them from Photobucket.  Then again, I can just copy and paste a lot of what I used last year!    All I am doing is basically setting up the themes for everyone, so it doesn't matter if I post 3 photos or 25.  I can just copy the text and the links from last year (I have all of my Theme Weeks saved on the PC, with the links to photos, but not the actual photos) and assemble them into a new post.
> 
> That's something I should clarify too -- everyone is welcome to re-post the photos they posted last year or in previous years.  It's perfectly fine -- chances are there are a lot of new people joining us this time around who did not follow previous Countdowns, so they won't know what was posted or not, really.


Great, thanks!  I probably have them all still from last year on my photobucket, but I usually just upload from my computer.  But I remember we couldn't do that last year.  I am excited to be getting some new pictures on our trip this year to be able to submit next year!


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!!*_



*……Approximately 13 Weeks Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 13 themes to explore over the next 12 weeks:  Twelve main weekly themes every Monday from today, August 10, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I am starting it this year.   I am ending it before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (which will probably be somewhere in the range of Thursday, November 12th or Friday, November 13th, 2015, although nothing has been confirmed just yet).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

So…what will be our first theme of 2015?  What better way to showcase the beauty of the holidays than by celebrating some of the most universally iconic symbols of any holiday season?  Today, let’s turn our focus to the glorious -- and sometimes goofy -- staples of Disneyland Resort merriment.  And, while we are at it, let’s stop and smell the… poinsettias?... along the way.*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*CHRISTMAS TREES, WREATHS and HOLIDAY HORTICULTURE (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants)!!!!!!*​




_*As beautiful stalwarts of the merriest months at Disneyland Resort, the prolific Christmas tree and wreath are presented in a wide variety of themes, sizes and/or colors from land to land.  There are very small trees featured in window displays along Main Street.  There are huge trees or wreaths welcoming people through the parks’ gates or greeting guests in hotel lobbies.  There are trees or wreaths in almost every restaurant and shop.  There are trees inside It’s a Small World Holiday and rather menacing wreaths in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  There are trees and wreaths festooned with a bounty of ornaments, while others are rather bare.  There are trees and wreaths which look as though they are made of sweet confections and…automotive parts?   There are trees in plain view, and others in unexpectedly hidden locations.  Some trees/wreaths are more traditional.  Some trees/wreaths are very unique.  No matter how they are decorated they are always perfect for their settings.*_

_*From the elegant to the eccentric…from the stately to the silly...from the towering to the tiny…from magnificent to minimal…the Christmas tree and wreath are ever present around Disneyland Resort.  If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, take a little time to admire them! *_ 

_*And while we are celebrating the different kinds of trees and wreaths around the parks and hotels, we can’t ignore the bursts of color provided in holiday horticulture as well. *_

_*One of the things that Disneyland Resort is famous for is its green thumb.  During any month at Disneyland Resort – but especially during the autumn and winter holidays - you will notice that vibrantly colored flowers and plants are used to pack a powerful seasonal punch.  Disneyland’s gardeners and designers work year-round (and ‘round the clock) on the proper creative placement and upkeep of these botanical gems, including the topiaries, the parterres, the trees and a few very dramatic flower beds…but there’s no denying that at Christmas time they make the boldest statements.*_

_*The horticultural elements of the Resort are almost as impressive as every other meticulous detail.  Stunning, eye-catching floral arrangements and lush plants dot the landscapes of the parks, serving to not only play a role in the overall ‘theme’ of the designated areas but also to complement seasonal décor.  (Even the artificial flowers are beautiful!)*_

_*From the floral Mickey that greets visitors when they pass through the turnstiles at Disneyland’s entrance, to the flowers surrounding the Partners statue, to the striking poinsettias located around the hotels - holiday colors are abundant during the Christmas season!!*_ 


* Let’s get started!!!



Close-up of Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor tree (with lots of pink, lace and old-fashioned knick-knacks)…








Close-up of Refreshment Corner/Coke Corner tree…












New to the California Adventure landscape in 2012 was the grand Buena Vista Street tree, which was stunning in the daytime and after dark…













Close-up of Main Street’s tree…








Cars Land – Fillmore’s Taste-In peace-themed Tree…







Flo’s Oil Can tree…







Close-up of one tree in the Market House/Starbucks…








Another tree in the Market House…



















Disneyland Hotel wreaths – Fantasy Tower…








Wacky wreath near Goofy’s Kitchen…







Tinsel mini-tree in Elias & Co. …








At the Candlelight Ceremony stage…

































The Main Street Flower Market…

































On Buena Vista Street…












In Cars Land…






*​

_*I may post more photos during the week.  This is only a start!*_

_*Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resort’s Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants) all this week, through Sunday, August 16, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  *_

_*Then, stay tuned for our second theme on Monday, August 17th!!  We have many themes coming up over the next 3 months, so get your photos ready!     *_


----------



## kylie71

This is one of my Favorite Themes!!  Great kick off, Sherry!

Starting with the Disneyland Entrance/Mainstreet:


----------



## mvf-m11c

NOS Railroad Station Wreath





NOS Hanging Wreath





Pooh’s Corner store Christmas Tree





*La Boutique de Noel store Christmas tree





Court of Angels tree



*

*Coke Corner tree





Main Street Town Square tree





Former Golden Gate Bridge Wreath





The original Christmas tree at Minnie’s House





The original Christmas tree at Mickey’s House





Mickey’s Toontown Christmas tree





Splash Mountain Christmas tree





Court of Angels tree in NOS





Refreshment Corner Café or known at Coke Corner Christmas tree





DCA Christmas Wreath that was on the backside entrance when Buena Vista Street was under construction in 2011.





Frontierland Christmas tree



*

*Sleeping Beauty Castle Wreath





DCA Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant





Mickey shape Wreath over the streets of Main Street





DCA Christmas Wreath at Paradise Pier right close to the restaurants



*

*LeBat en Rouge store with a bone Christmas Wreath





Buena Vista Christmas tree



*

*Radiator Springs Courthouse Christmas tree





Sandbag Christmas Tree at Sarge’s Surplus Hut



*


----------



## jammyjam25

I brought my photos over from Shutterfly so they have a white border for some reason! These were all taken December 2014.


----------



## Orbitron

Okay, here are my pictures from last year!


----------



## kylie71

DCA, the Wharf area tree





Buena Vista Street Tree


----------



## petals

Yay I can take part every week this year  











Something Fishy about this tree: 


























I bring a trip mascot with me on my trips, this is him with Main Street Christmas Tree:















From Jingle Jangle Jamboree


----------



## pattyduke34

Soo Excited that theme week has started!!!!
Last year got to take the grandson for the first time....so not as many photos as I was enjoying the moment with him and just taking in it all through his eyes...It was an amazing trip and one that we are going to do again this year!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you to *Lori (Kylie71), Bret (mvf-m11c), jammyjam25, Orbitron, petals and pattyduke34* for the wonderful, beautiful photo contributions so far!!   I can't wait to see who else posts this week!

Notice that, this time, I lumped in Christmas Trees & Wreaths with Holiday Horticulture/Flowers & Plants, when usually there would have been separate themes for the trees and for the flowers.  They are all kind of related, in a way, but some of the future theme weeks may group together some themes that make very little sense!  Muahahahahaha!

By the way -- The Candlelight dates are still not up on the site where they should be, and last year they were already up 3 weeks prior.  Something is definitely odd about that, even if it's just being kept really hush hush and off of a public site.  Something is different this year.

​


----------



## sgrap

Giving this a try to see if it works!
November 2005
[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



sgrap said:


> Giving this a try to see if it works!
> November 2005
> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


Apparently not!

OK, let's try this again!  
November 2005

http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/sgrap/media/DisneylandPoinsettiabaskets_zps5af734e6.jpg.html
http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/s...0-475d-b4ab-b73f4494868b_zps2180572b.jpg.html
http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/s...a-4d9c-8394-a7200f9aa8ed_zps0188c7b8.jpg.html
http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/s...tureChristmastreeatnight_zps730df07b.jpg.html



sgrap said:


> OK, let's try this again!
> November 2005
> 
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/sgrap/media/DisneylandPoinsettiabaskets_zps5af734e6.jpg.html
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/sgrap/media/Disneyland pictures/8c28f820-6f50-475d-b4ab-b73f4494868b_zps2180572b.jpg.html
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/sgrap/media/Disneyland pictures/fbca0e64-0bda-4d9c-8394-a7200f9aa8ed_zps0188c7b8.jpg.html
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/sgrap/media/Disneyland pictures/CaliforniaAdventureChristmastreeatnight_zps730df07b.jpg.html


Good gravy, I posted last year with no problem!  Sherry, what is the secret this year?


----------



## Sherry E

I have not tried the upload feature, so I can't troubleshoot it!  I would stick with Photobucket!  

You have to copy the IMG code near your photos in Photobucket and paste it here.  Just copy and paste the whole code directly into the post.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I have not tried the upload feature, so I can't troubleshoot it!  I would stick with Photobucket!
> 
> You have to copy the IMG code near your photos in Photobucket and paste it here.  Just copy and paste the whole code directly into the post.


----------



## mariezp

Sherry, looks like your theme week countdown is off to a great start! 

I love the park during the holiday season! Thankfully, we have been able to hit the park during this time of year for the majority of our trips so here are a few contributions from me for this week. (Would be so much easier if Webshots had not wiped out all my photos back when but at least the new format makes uploading easy.)
Here goes....
From December 2006


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't believe that after two years longingly looking at everybody else's photos, I finally have photos of my own to share.

































































Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad you made it over here from Facebook, Marie!   I remember your Webshots debacle, and I cringe at the thought.  I have  seen or experienced so many fiascos at the hands of Photobucket in the past.  Thankfully, they added in a Download Album feature quite a while ago, after they ironed out the last round of stupid changes to their site, so I always have the option of rescuing my albums from them in a pinch if I need to.  But between Webshots and all the problems with Photobucket over the years, I realize that we all place so much trust in these photo hosting, sharing and storage sites -- when, really, we are at their mercy.  If they get a wild idea to totally rearrange their whole website layouts or close down for good, we're out of luck!



Corinna -- Yay!  You had some contrbutions in the past, but this year you will have contributions to every theme!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Yay, I love the countdown! Seeing all the pictures makes it so real (even if it is 90 degrees out today!) Even though I have years worth, I'll stick to ones from last year for this week 

?? I can't remember where!(I think Carthay Circle)




Disneyland Tree




DCA Tree




Grand Californian Tree




Jingle Cruise




Another of the Grand




Whitewater Snacks


----------



## princesszelda

Super excited to be going again this year. Do we have a check in?


----------



## Sherry E

Happy birthday, *Jamie*!! 




princesszelda said:


> Super excited to be going again this year. Do we have a check in?



No -- there is no check-in so far.  I think I do have a free post somewhere on page 1 that I can use for a check-in list for November and December (unlike in the Halloween thread, where I stupidly didn't leave any available posts on page 1), but I'm afraid that if go to the trouble of keeping the list, someone else who is not following this thread will then start a random November or December check-in thread.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Here are a few pictures from last December that are green and Christmassy. I have a few others, just wanted to be sure this would work first!


----------



## OHBelle

*I didn't think I would get a chance to post these until later this week, but I got my project for work done early! *

*Here are my pictures for this weeks theme, which is probably my favorite theme!*

*December 2014*


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad you got your photos in today, Tracy!! 


Everyone, keep the Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers & Plants) photos coming all week long!!  

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Happy birthday, *Jamie*!!



Thank you


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> I'm glad you got your photos in today, Tracy!!
> 
> 
> Everyone, keep the Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers & Plants) photos coming all week long!!
> 
> ​



I may have a couple of more to add later, just because I love this theme!

This is certainly taking my mind off the heat!  Theme weeks make the time go by so much more quickly!


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

I love everyone's photos. Makes me even more excited for our trip, and I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> I love everyone's photos. Makes me even more excited for our trip, and I didn't think that was possible!



There will be a parade of photos between now and November, as we wait the long wait for dates and news to trickle out from Disney.  I am guessing that they will tell us the holiday season start date sometime by September 18th -- it might not be as late as 9/18, though.  It could be 9/14 or 9/16.  It could even be 9/9/15.  I don't think we'll find out any later than 9/18, and we probably won't find out this month, unfortunately.


----------



## mlnbabies

Paradise Pier Tree





Looking down Main Street




Grand California Tree


----------



## bhyer

I just have to get in on the fun!!  I've been following this thread for several years now (it's awesome) but this is the first time I've posted so hopefully I do it correctly!!!  My favorite things, Christmas, Disneyland and my daughters AND this year I get to go to Disneyland the week before Christmas with both of my adult daughters!!  And it's my birthday too!!  Soooo excited!!          

And just a couple more


----------



## DLmama




----------



## Sherry E

Welcome, bhyer!  I'm so glad you decided to join us after following along for so many years.  What beautiful photos you have shared -- and what a great trip you have in store, both as a celebration of Christmas with your family but also as a celebration of your birthday! 



DLmama said:


>



Hello, DLmama!   I'm glad you have joined us again for this year's Countdown.

I wonder if it's just my browser acting up, but I can't see the photo.  Can anyone else see it?  Let me switch to another browser and see what happens

ETA:  I'm in a different browser and still can't view the photo.


----------



## Disney127

Some photos of our holiday trip from last year, can't wait for this year's trip!


----------



## sgrap

November 2005, can't believe it has been 10 years since our last holiday trip!  We are going again this November, and seeing all these pictures makes me so excited!  We did an October trip last year, which was fun, but not quite the overwhelming festive feel of Christmas.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I also love seeing everyone's photos. I wish December were closer! This thread totally makes me even more excited for that DL trip. Here are a few extra photos I have from last December.


----------



## Sherry E

Hmmm.... I'm seeing some pictures that don't quite (technically) fit the Christmas tree theme, the Holiday flower theme, or the wreath theme!  I don't want new people tuning in and getting confused as to what the theme is.  Plus, we have 12 more theme weeks to go, so we will be covering a lot more territory (including It's a Small World Holiday).  Stick to the theme, everyone (as best you can)!  There are Disney gift cards at stake!


----------



## ishbit92

Hello everyone! I am so excited to participate in this year's countdown! Last year I read along, because I didn't have any holiday photos to share. But I went to Disneyland in November of 2014 so now I have pictures galore, and I am going again this December for part of my honeymoon so I will have even more pics for next year  Here's what I have for trees, wreaths, etc:

Busy Main Street at Dusk--the wreaths looks so pretty 








I think this is in the GCH..




New Orleans Square:








Parade tree!




Haunted Mansion!




SO excited to see this castle again, especially in the 60th decor!








I think this is Rancho Del Zocalo area?




California Adventure:




Disneyland Hotel setup last year 




And finally, not sure if this one counts, but HoJo had a nice tree last year!




Can't wait until next week


----------



## Sherry E

Hello, ishbit92!   I think I remember you posting once or twice last year -- probably to ask a question -- but that was it.  I'm glad to see you back!

That's a very cute tree at HoJo's!  It doesn't really count -- but that's okay, because the other pictures with wreaths and trees can count as your entry into the random draw -- but I love the little elf!  I'm glad you posted the picture because I have no clue what the decorations at the non-Disney hotels are like!


----------



## ishbit92

Hello Sherry!  Yes, I posted a few times in the super thread last year--but I plan on being more active in this thread this time around now that I have a bit more experience with the holidays at Disneyland . Yes, I was delighted to see the cute decorations at HoJo--I wasn't expecting that giant tree!


----------



## TLinden16

Lots of great pictures!  Since I haven't been to Disneyland for the Holidays, I have nothing to contribute, but I enjoyed looking at them


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Toon town 








[/URL][/IMG] I think this was the tree in Walt's apartment window. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Main street


----------



## OHBelle

*I LOVE the pictures everyone is posting!!  

I just wanted to add a couple more (I know it all still counts as one entry Sherry).  I just love how they incorporated Holiday flowers in all the flower arrangements.







*


----------



## jeanico2000

DL and CA appear to be beautifully decorated parks for Christmas! Over the years, we have found that the Florida Disney parks have been decorating less and less, sadly. I can't wait to see the California decorations when we go in early December! Thanks to all for posting these lovely photos!


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Sherry, this isn't theme related at all, but I just read the new DL update on Miceage.  I can't figure out how to link to it but it may help answer the question about the Festival areas for both Halloween and Christmas.  Assuming that any of the rumors are true, that is.  Also has some interesting thoughts on the Christmas parade.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> Sherry, this isn't theme related at all, but I just read the new DL update on Miceage.  I can't figure out how to link to it but it may help answer the question about the Festival areas for both Halloween and Christmas.  Assuming that any of the rumors are true, that is.  Also has some interesting thoughts on the Christmas parade.



I read it earlier this morning -- http://micechat.com/108619-disneyland-rumors-starwars/ - it's actually just kind of expanding on what was already circulated earlier this year and last year (as far as the Festival arena and the ranch and Toontown), and that had already crossed my mind as a possible reason for why there is no Halloween Carnival this year.

However, my inclination, honestly, is to think that the work on Star Wars Land -- if it does not get cancelled -- will not begin this year.  The Star Wars preview/premiere is scheduled to happen in the Magic Eye theater in Tomorrowland, according to MiceAge.  As I explained here in this thread the other day, that theater is where the Candlelight performers rehearse.  If that theater is needed for a big premiere and has to be prepped, my guess is that the Candlelight folks will need to rehearse elsewhere -- like at the Festival Arena next to the Ranch!  That is my theory (and it would explain why the Candlelight dates have not gone up on the site where they should be, if the Candlelight status is in limbo).


The Christmas Fantasy parade possibly moving over to DCA is the only thing that was really surprising in that Update!    I just can't picture that parade in DCA, when the Main Street backdrop is so charming.


​


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, should I save the in ride ISAW photos for another week?  Some of them do have Christmassy greens. I would be happy to delete and save if those were some of the pix in question. Let me know and thanks for doing this and everyone for all your awesome photos!


----------



## Sherry E

TLinden16 said:


> Lots of great pictures!  Since I haven't been to Disneyland for the Holidays, I have nothing to contribute, but I enjoyed looking at them



You will probably be away from this thread by the time we get to 11/2/15 (since you have so many wonderful adventures coming up), but that final Theme Week is the Holiday Cornucopia theme, for which any holiday photos are allowed (including DCL, WDW, or just random holiday photos).  Anyone can participate in that one, as long as they have a holiday photo of some kind to share.



jeanico2000 said:


> DL and CA appear to be beautifully decorated parks for Christmas! Over the years, we have found that the Florida Disney parks have been decorating less and less, sadly. I can't wait to see the California decorations when we go in early December! Thanks to all for posting these lovely photos!



For many years, DCA was lacking in a lot of holiday décor.  I mean, it wasn't completely empty, but certain areas didn't have any decorations at all.  Then, when all of the work began on Buena Vista Street and Cars Land, the decorations were really sparse.  When the re-imagined DCA opened up in 2012, along came new decorations packages for Cars Land and Buena Vista Street.  Then in 2013 Hollywood Land got new decorations.  Last year there were some new decorations added to the Paradise Pier area.  So, while there are still some lands that don't seem to be heavily decorated, there are usually still some little holiday touches here and there.  Other lands have more elaborate décor.

Disneyland has great themed decorations in New Orleans Square, Toontown, Frontierland, Critter Country and usually Main Street.  This year, with so much focus on the 60th anniversary as well as various rumors and tidbits that have come out, I have no idea if Toontown will be decorated at all; I have no clue if Frontierland will be decorated very extensively; and I have no idea if Main Street will be quite as festive as it usually is.  There are many questions about this year's holiday offerings.  Every year something appears and disappears from the decorations!  If Disneyland Resort is about to undergo another wave of huge additions and enhancements, I think we can expect the decorations to be scaled back again.


----------



## twinky




----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, should I save the in ride ISAW photos for another week?  Some of them do have Christmassy greens. I would be happy to delete and save if those were some of the pix in question. Let me know and thanks for doing this and everyone for all your awesome photos!



No need to delete anything, but I just wanted to put that out there so everyone would know what to post and what not to post.

When I say Christmas Trees, Wreaths, Holiday Flowers and Plants, I mean Christmas trees (the tree in IASWH is okay to use), and actual round wreaths, actual flowers and plants, like poinsettias,  flower beds, etc.   That's why I always include photos in my intros -- so people can kind of follow my lead as to what to use.  I always have to be mindful, though, of the fact that not everyone looks at my intro posts (even though they should!), and they instead just tune in and see what everyone else is posting to get an idea of what to post.  So if they happen to tune in and see photos of IASWH (not of a tree or wreath), or they see photos of things that don't clearly show trees or wreaths or holiday flowers, etc., they may think it's IASWH week or a different theme week or something.  It can get tricky!  

IASWH does have some wreaths and the tree, so those are fine, but yes -- we will be covering IASWH in another week, so you will be able to post more IASWH pictures!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

That makes sense and thank you.  I did delete the one Pooh picture.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> That makes sense and thank you.



It's not just you, by the way!  I see a lot of posts with very loose interpretations of the themes.    Sometimes I am looking at photos, thinking "Okay... where is the tree or the wreath, or holiday flower or plant in that photo?"   That's why I have to occasionally step in and remind folks of what to post.  If things get too loose, it can be unclear what the actual theme is.


----------



## petals

sgrap said:


>



This tree reminds me of Whoville in Islands of Adventure in Orlando.. i know not Disney but still


----------



## Sherry E

Breaking _sort-of-but-not-really_-news!  Since I last checked it this morning, there has been a change on the website where I would normally find the Candlelight dates!    Something has been removed on the site since I looked at it a few hours ago (nothing having to do with Candlelight was removed, but something else).  So... I wonder if someone is finally getting ready to update it with the Candlelight info (3 weeks late).  I don't think that Disney wants to publicize it because they are not advertising it as a part of the holiday season and would probably prefer that most people don't know about it in advance.  So they may keep the details off of that site.  But, since the website that I check just changed within the last few hours, it either means they are gearing up to add the Candlelight info (finally) or.... well, if they don't add the Candlelight info, then something is definitely suspicious and out of the ordinary!


----------



## ksromack

I have a bunch!  Oh, how I miss Disney at Christmastime.....we are hoping for a short 2016 visit but not sure when that will be.  We are going to the east coast park this September......


----------



## Sherry E

Well, hello, *Kathy*!!   Welcome!   I'm so glad you finally made it over here.  I know you've been busy.  What lovely, stunning photos -- do you know that I don't think I ever saw your photos after your 2013 trip?  So this is the first I am seeing of them.  You may or may not have posted a few in the Superthread that was going on at that time, but I'm not sure.

By the time you get back to DLR for the holidays (if it's 2016 or whenever), Lord only knows what kind of construction mayhem might be going on at that time, if any of the MiceAge rumors are true about Star Wars Land coming up, and whatever else.


----------



## ksromack

I had not posted them......as a matter of fact, I had to go to a different laptop computer to even find them......AND I had to upload to Photobucket, which is being very full, I might add!  How do people manage to keep their photos at Photobucket, I wonder?
I'm very behind on my trip reports....but I'm bound and determined to finish my WDW 2012 December trip report very soon....then I shall start a Disneyland 2013 Dec TR 
I'm totally up for Star Wars Land


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> I had not posted them......as a matter of fact, I had to go to a different laptop computer to even find them......AND I had to upload to Photobucket, which is being very full, I might add!  How do people manage to keep their photos at Photobucket, I wonder?
> I'm very behind on my trip reports....but I'm bound and determined to finish my WDW 2012 December trip report very soon....then I shall start a Disneyland 2013 Dec TR
> I'm totally up for Star Wars Land



I've had a lot of struggles with Photobucket over the years.  The worst is when you get used to certain features and a certain layout, and then all of a sudden they decide to revise the entire website, change the whole layout and remove important features.  They did that a couple of years ago and people were not pleased.  The problem is that so many people keep lots and lots of photos on Photobucket -- I have well over 15,000 photos in just one account, and another several thousand in another account -- that Photobucket knows they have us at their mercy, and that we will go along with whatever stupid changes they make.  I just got a survey from them last week, and it sounds like they are planning to make another round of changes -- which I'm sure will mess everything up yet again.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Looking very forward to official Candlelight news and still hoping for some sort of positive surprise that way as in extended nights.


----------



## WDW415

It looks like holidays will likely run from November 13 until January 6. http://disneyauditions.com/audition-calendar/?aud_id=7002&cid=11396


----------



## Sherry E

WDW415 said:


> It looks like holidays will likely run from November 13 until January 6. http://disneyauditions.com/audition-calendar/?aud_id=7002&cid=11396



You know, I've been following that auditions page all along (which is how I found out about ACFP returning and Olaf's Snow Fest returning), but the last time I clicked on one of the descriptions, I did not see those specific dates!  Very weird!

I would not be surprised if Disney says that the season is starting on 11/12 in the Parks Blog, just to milk it an extra day, but they may not get the parade running until that 11/13 date.

Well, really, what usually happens with ACFP is that it soft opens on the weekend before Veterans Day for the parade taping.  Maybe it soft opens only if everyone is ready to go and there is no reason to wait, but it doesn't mention 11/6 on the site, so I don't know.

Maybe this year the parade will not be taped?

ETA:  I forgot to say -- thank you so much for pointing that out to me!  This is the second round of ACFP auditions.  There were other ACFP auditions that were posted on the site a few weeks ago, and then they disappeared.  I think it was the last round of audition info that I clicked on to read the description, and I didn't see a date.  So when I noticed that these latest auditions were listed (last week), I didn't click on them.  At least I don't think I did.  I definitely would have noticed the 11/13 - 1/6!


----------



## aussiegirls

How do you post pics?

You can't just paste them??


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I upload them to photo buck and click the little box with a the hills and sun in this box ^^^ and then post the photo bucket link


----------



## mom2rtk

I clearly need to get moving on my Dec 2014 photo edits!

Here's my one measly Christmas tree. I'm hoping someone can help me confirm. I think It was in the Photo Center at DCA. I loved the candles sitting at the base, but wish those people weren't there so I could have gotten a better shot of them!




IMG_0930 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## kylie71

Yes, its Kingswell Camera shop... I often use it for a "K" word on the ABC's game.

--Lori

Hi Everyone!
Their was a BIG Micechat update with lots of info, that Sherry, was correct in her hunches about....
Anybody else read it yet?  I know we are not supposed to link to it here in Dis.......

--Lori


----------



## katgarbars

Hi everyone,  I haven't been to Disneyland for the holidays in a few years.  These pictures are from 2013. I'm very excited to be going again.  Just my daughter and I while she's home from her first year of college during Christmas break.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherri, I saw in another thread that somebody saw the Candlelight info has been updated for 2015 (katgarbars was it you posted it?). December 5 & 6th.


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Yes, its Kingswell Camera shop... I often use it for a "K" word on the ABC's game.
> 
> --Lori
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> Their was a BIG Micechat update with lots of info, that Sherry, was correct in her hunches about....
> Anybody else read it yet?  I know we are not supposed to link to it here in Dis.......
> 
> --Lori




*Lori --*

I talked a little bit about the MiceChat Update yesterday, and I linked it here.    It was good. http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...-2015-has-begun.3358217/page-44#post-54220935




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherri, I saw in another thread that somebody saw the Candlelight info has been updated for 2015 (katgarbars was it you posted it?). December 5 & 6th.



    Thank you, *Jamie.*

 I saw the Candlelight info -- as I mentioned last night, the page that I check had changed, so I had a hunch something was coming.

I also appreciate *WDW415* coming here with the info about spotting what appeared to be the holiday season dates on the Audition page!  While I have been checking that Audition page regularly, I realized that I only read the Christmas Fantasy Parade description for the first round of auditions, and I don't think there was a mention of any specific season dates.  I saw that another round of auditions went up for ACFP last week, and I guess I didn't even look at the description, as I probably assumed it said the same thing that the first round of auditions' descriptions said.  So, thankfully, WDW415 spotted the dates in the description and kindly came here to let us know, which I really appreciate.  It helps us all if we can get all of the important info in one place, rather than spread around different threads.

So, thank you, everyone, for helping me!

And, by the way, the actual site that I check for the Candlelight dates is not showing Candlelight yet.  The info popped up on another page, but not on the page that would have normally listed Candlelight 3 weeks ago.  It may still pop up on the page that I look at, but I am wondering if Disney is trying to keep it more hush-hush.  Of course, I purposely wasn't posting links to Candlelight info in this thread anytime recently, specifically because I have a feeling they are trying to take the spotlight off of it.



I keep saying I am going to have to switch browsers -- there are things I like about using Explorer, and things I like about using Firefox or Chrome, but Explorer is just spazzing out on DISboards.  It won't let me copy and paste things, and it keeps giving me trouble when I am trying to quote posts or edit posts, so sometimes I have to reply to them first and then go back and try to quote them later!  And when I edit something, it bumps my new text or corrected text up to the beginning of the post, instead of where I am actually correcting it!   

Sometimes I like to move paragraphs around, or put my response to one person before another one, and this browser is giving me problems when I try to do that.  Sigh.  Even when I have a computer that works, things still go awry.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, *Jamie.*
> 
> I saw the Candlelight info -- as I mentioned last night, the page that I check had changed, so I had a hunch something was coming.
> 
> I also appreciate *WDW415* coming here with the info about spotting what appeared to be the holiday season dates on the Audition page!  While I have been checking that Audition page regularly, I realized that I only read the Christmas Fantasy Parade description for the first round of auditions, and I don't think there was a mention of any specific season dates.  I saw that another round of auditions went up for ACFP last week, and I guess I didn't even look at the description, as I probably assumed it said the same thing that the first round of auditions' descriptions said.  So, thankfully, WDW415 spotted the dates in the description and kindly came here to let us know, which I really appreciate.  It helps us all if we can get all of the important info in one place, rather than spread around different threads.
> 
> So, thank you, everyone, for helping me!
> 
> And, by the way, the actual site that I check for the Candlelight dates is not showing Candlelight yet.  The info popped up on another page, but not on the page that would have normally listed Candlelight 3 weeks ago.  It may still pop up on the page that I look at, but I am wondering if Disney is trying to keep it more hush-hush.  Of course, I purposely wasn't posting links to Candlelight info in this thread anytime recently, specifically because I have a feeling they are trying to take the spotlight off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying I am going to have to switch browsers -- there are things I like about using Explorer, and things I like about using Firefox or Chrome, but Explorer is just spazzing out on DISboards.  It won't let me copy and paste things, and it keeps giving me trouble when I am trying to quote posts or edit posts, so sometimes I have to reply to them first and then go back and try to quote them later!  And when I edit something, it bumps my new text or corrected text up to the beginning of the post, instead of where I am actually correcting it!
> 
> Sometimes I like to move paragraphs around, or put my response to one person before another one, and this browser is giving me problems when I try to do that.  Sigh.  Even when I have a computer that works, things still go awry.



That's why I brought it here. 

Maybe if we keep super sleuthing information and dates, Disney will finally give us some straight forward info - one can wish anyway. 

And again, thank you for all your work on this thread! I love the fun of the countdowns, but being in the "know" has made our Thanksgiving trip so much better!


----------



## kylie71

Does anybody else have to keep refreshing Dis lately, because sometimes threads are all garbled, like a big code page???
Sorry I missed that yesterday, Sherry!  You are on it!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

aussiegirls said:


> How do you post pics?
> 
> You can't just paste them??



I use Photobucket -- it works best for me, but other people like to use the upload feature here on DISboards.  If you load the photos to Photobucket, just copy the IMG code that can be found near your photos and paste it right here in the post.  You don't need to click on any icons if you do it that way.  Just copy and paste the IMG code.



JadeDarkstar said:


> I upload them to photo buck and click the little box with a the hills and sun in this box ^^^ and then post the photo bucket link



I don't use that little sun/hills icon.  THat's one way to do it, but I just copy and paste the IMG code right in the post.  It works!



mom2rtk said:


> I clearly need to get moving on my Dec 2014 photo edits!
> 
> Here's my one measly Christmas tree. I'm hoping someone can help me confirm. I think It was in the Photo Center at DCA. I loved the candles sitting at the base, but wish those people weren't there so I could have gotten a better shot of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0930 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Janet, you can always use photos from 2013 too.  They don't all have to be brand new photos, although, of course, we will all enjoy seeing your photos from 2014!  I love the little train under that tree -- it's so cute.



katgarbars said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven't been to Disneyland for the holidays in a few years.  These pictures are from 2013. I'm very excited to be going again.  Just my daughter and I while she's home from her first year of college during Christmas break.
> View attachment 115383 View attachment 115382



Thank you for joining in and sharing the wreath photos!

2013 is only 2 years ago, so you have not been away for long!  You only missed one holiday season since then!


----------



## Malroy

WDW415 said:


> It looks like holidays will likely run from November 13 until January 6. http://disneyauditions.com/audition-calendar/?aud_id=7002&cid=11396



Oh this is excellent news for us!!! Our first park day is the 15th!


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Does anybody else have to keep refreshing Dis lately, because sometimes threads are all garbled, like a big code page???
> Sorry I missed that yesterday, Sherry!  You are on it!
> 
> --Lori



I have to constantly refresh -- but not because of garbled threads.  I keep refreshing because this browser seems to hate DISboards for some reason, and it keeps crashing.  Then I end up with a blank page, so I have to refresh to get back to the forum.


----------



## kylie71

I've noticed more in recent weeks..... as I scroll to the bottom of the page, pictures are sometimes just a bunch of codes... I wonder if it IE?

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Malroy said:


> Oh this is excellent news for us!!! Our first park day is the 15th!



I wouldn't even be surprised if the season start date is 11/12 (Thursday), but that certain entertainment begins 11/13.  I mean, it would be just as easy to start the season on 11/13 and get it back to a Friday start date (like it used to be in the old days), but seeing how Disney has been handling things the last couple of years it's possible that the season starts the day before, and then bits of entertainment are scheduled for the next day.

On a side note -- If the MiceAge rumor is true that Disney is trying to find a way to move A Christmas Fantasy Parade over to DCA, then there might not be a soft opening of the parade on 11/6, like there would normally be in Disneyland.   I'm not sure how that will impact the annual ABC taping, but we shall see.



kylie71 said:


> I've noticed more in recent weeks..... as I scroll to the bottom of the page, pictures are sometimes just a bunch of codes... I wonder if it IE?
> 
> --Lori




Do you use Explorer too?  That is my default browser, and there are certain things I like about it but it has been acting up on a daily basis.  I can't deal with it.  I am finding myself typing so fast and making more mistakes and typos because I am trying to save and post what I type before the browser crashes, and I don't want to take time to stop and correct what I'm typing!   I suspect it is some sort of Microsoft sabotage, as they want everyone to upgrade to Windows 10, and start using the new Edge browser (Windows 10 does not have IE, and the layout of Edge is totally different).


----------



## jeanico2000

First, let me state that you're doing a totally fabulous job here Sherry! Thank you for the great Holiday threads. I now have a question for all you DL Candlelight veterans: We will be in Anaheim Dec 6th and Dec 7th, wanting to spend a day in DL, and a day in CA. On a 'Candlelight night', are the nighttime parade and fireworks cancelled? Is it best to avoid DL on such a day, or is it so spectacular it's worth going to. Honestly, the Main Street crowds in June overwhelmed us, so will this be worse? I'm just wondering if we should go to CA on Dec 6th and DL on Dec 7th, or the other way round. Any suggestions and opinions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Sherry E

jeanico2000 said:


> First, let me state that you're doing a totally fabulous job here Sherry! Thank you for the great Holiday threads. I now have a question for all you DL Candlelight veterans: We will be in Anaheim Dec 6th and Dec 7th, wanting to spend a day in DL, and a day in CA. On a 'Candlelight night', are the nighttime parade and fireworks cancelled? Is it best to avoid DL on such a day, or is it so spectacular it's worth going to. Honestly, the Main Street crowds in June overwhelmed us, so will this be worse? I'm just wondering if we should go to CA on Dec 6th and DL on Dec 7th, or the other way round. Any suggestions and opinions would be very much appreciated!



Thank you, jeanico2000! 

No -- the parade and the fireworks are not cancelled on Candlelight nights at all.  However, this year, assuming that Paint the Night is going to run at least once every night -- if not twice -- I'm not sure how the schedule will be arranged.

The issue with Candlelight is that, unless you get a great standing/viewing spot for it, you are standing way in the back of the crowds, trying to see the narrator.  In your case, I would probably avoid Candlelight and go to DCA on 12/6.

Personally, I love Candlelight -- but I am a huge Christmas fanatic, and I love Christmas music and choirs and all of that.  However, I don't like being smooshed in with the standing crowds -- I start to feel claustrophobic, I think.  So if I can't actually view the Ceremony and be able to see what's happening, then I would probably avoid Main Street.


----------



## PHXscuba

Grand Californian





Club 33 lobby (pre-reno)





Disneyland Hotel lobby retro-style tree





Your faithful correspondent in CarsLand ​PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHX --   That made me laugh!  I hadn't thought of the "correspondent" aspect to that photo, but when you posted it I looked at the photo again and instantly envisioned you saying to a TV camera, "...Reporting live from Cars Land in California Adventure.   Back to you, Steve..."  (I don't know who "Steve" is, but I just picture the anchor guy back at the imaginary news station to be named Steve.  I have a whole scenario going on in my head! )


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> PHX --   That made me laugh!  I hadn't thought of the "correspondent" aspect to that photo, but when you posted it I looked at the photo again and instantly envisioned you saying to a TV camera, "...Reporting live from Cars Land in California Adventure.   Back to you, Steve..."  (I don't know who "Steve" is, but I just picture the anchor guy back at the imaginary news station to be named Steve.  I have a whole scenario going on in my head! )



Yeah, it's probably a good thing no one gives me a microphone with any regularity ... my humor only works on a certain percentage of people. If you recall from when we met, my voice is a little gravelly and I talk too fast! But I do have a nice big smile! 

... and most male news anchors seem to be named Shawn or Steve or Mark or Scott or some other beach-boy era name.

PHXscuba


----------



## kylie71

Brian, Carl, Mike.......... my love Dennis!



--Lori


----------



## Malroy

Sherry E said:


> I wouldn't even be surprised if the season start date is 11/12 (Thursday), but that certain entertainment begins 11/13.  I mean, it would be just as easy to start the season on 11/13 and get it back to a Friday start date (like it used to be in the old days), but seeing how Disney has been handling things the last couple of years it's possible that the season starts the day before, and then bits of entertainment are scheduled for the next day.
> 
> On a side note -- If the MiceAge rumor is true that Disney is trying to find a way to move A Christmas Fantasy Parade over to DCA, then there might not be a soft opening of the parade on 11/6, like there would normally be in Disneyland.   I'm not sure how that will impact the annual ABC taping, but we shall see.




Yeah, That is what I read when I was trying to decide when we go - My husband's bday is 11/11 and my MIL is 11/9 - so I wanted to get it as close to their bdays as possible, without doing it over the holiday weekend, but hopefully while the christmas stuff is going on. I think I timed it alright


----------



## flyingdumbo127

So after all that, elusion on DL's part, Candlelight is only the two nights or we don't know yet? I'm confused. Sorry about that. I thank all of you for keeping the pictures coming (wish I had taken more last year. This year I will remember to bring camera battery charger)1 I am enjoying them so much. Sherry, extra thanks for all your efforts in this thread. Keep cool everyone. It's heating up over here


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> So after all that, elusion on DL's part, Candlelight is only the two nights or we don't know yet? I'm confused. Sorry about that. I thank all of you for keeping the pictures coming (wish I had taken more last year. This year I will remember to bring camera battery charger)1 I am enjoying them so much. Sherry, extra thanks for all your efforts in this thread. Keep cool everyone. It's heating up over here



Correct -- Two nights.  December 5th and 6th (which are the nights that were expected, of course).  Two performances each night.

For the record, Candlelight is still not mentioned on the site/page where I would normally find it, even though the dates appeared on another official page for the people who are going to apply/register/audition.    That's what makes me wonder if Disney is keeping Candlelight off of the page I check, to try to keep it as low profile as possible.  They had to make some part of the registration/application process public, so that people can actually apply -- but they could be trying to keep it quieter than normal in other ways.  We'll see.  In any case, yep -- only 2 nights, sadly. 

I do wonder if the usual 5:30 p.m. and 8 p.m. times will be changed this year -- just because there's so much going on on Main Street, especially if there are 2 Paint the Night presentations, along with Disneyland Forever.

Thank you for the kind words!   I appreciate it.

You know, it has been heating up in the daytime, but the evenings have been pleasant.  It almost seems too good to be true.  I am expecting that we will get hit with some massive heatwaves in September, when even the nights will be uncomfortable.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

I'm so excited to have photos to contribute this year!  I don't know when we'll be at DL next, but we had a great time on our first holiday trip last November.

*DL Main Street*





*DL Winnie the Pooh area*





*DL Rancho del Zocalo*





*DL Jingle Jangle Jamboree*

*

*





*DL Toontown*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*DCA Buena Vista Street*

*

*

*DL Main Street*

*

*

*PPH Lobby*

*

*


----------



## flyingdumbo127

After all that it is sort of  Not surprising but a little disappointing nonetheless. I'm thankful DL is still doing it and we shall see if there will be more than one narrator this year. I hope they will divulge that sooner than say last minute Saturday December 5th  I know they will, just kidding.  I know it is only early August, I don't yet for sure know my own Candlelight plans just that I'd definitely do the first show on Saturday and or also Sunday night. Please anyone PM me who is already planning to attend. Come another month or so from now I may post a meet up for then and Minnie's. 

That would make a for a crowded Main Street especially with how the Candlelight currently works in terms of public standing around or staking out a spot EARLY and the lining up of various invited folks. Also the later Candlelight public people must wait somewhere starting I'd gather when the typical 5:30 is going on so that is a lot of traffic.  I admit to not being a fireworks fan at all so no interest there. I wonder if they might be moved depending on Candlelight times. I have never seen PTN so am not sure how big a route that is. For all my wishing Candlelight were more public friendly at least a tiny but, Town Square is the perfect setting 

Where are the smilies? Didn't there used to be a box with all of them shown? I wanted to make a hug smiley. Oh well. Hug to you Sherry and the cooler nights are indeed a blessing! 

Merry Christmas wishes in August to all! My church is actually doing Christmas in August on Sunday as they missed doing it in July. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## sgrap

QUOTE="Mouseketeers4, post: 54229931, member: 446248"]I'm so excited to have photos to contribute this year!  I don't know when we'll be at DL next, but we had a great time on our first holiday trip last November.

What fun pictures!  Looks like you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## LadyBJ

Mouseketeers4 said:


> *DL Winnie the Pooh area*



The tiny wreath on the door is sooooo cute!


----------



## Sherry E

After struggling with Internet Explorer on DISboards every time I signed in earlier today, I finally switched over to Firefox.  Explorer had gone from crashing on DISboards over and over again, to suddenly 'gifting' me with these constant pop-up messages about security errors and sandboxes and who knows what else.  It seems there is some sort of conflict between Flash and Explorer and I can't figure out what it is, as they are both updated.  In any case, I pray that Firefox can hold out for a while.

Oh -- I was going to mention to *flyingdumbo127* about the missing smilies -- make sure you're using the Rich text Editor and not the BB Code Editor to get to the Smilies, Bold, Italics, Underline, etc.  All of the icons appear when you're in Rich Text mode.  Based on what I do -- some of which involves copying and pasting my previously written text for the Theme Week Countdowns -- I have to alternate between Rich Text and BB Code editing.  Some things don't translate well in the copy and paste mode via BB Codes or Rich text.  So I have to keep switching back and forth between them.

And, to *Mouseketeers4* -- Thank you for your photo contribution!  I'm glad you joined us.  You have an adorable family, and you got some great shots!  Those teeny decorations in Critter Country (which we will be seeing more of in a future theme week!) are among my favorite holiday decorations.  Those are the same kinds of decorations that are usually on the cottages along the Storybook Land Canal, but I don't know if those decorations will be back this year.

To *Jamie, Lori* and *Tracy/OHbelle* and anyone else out there tolerating my momentary Hallmark Christmas movie updates -- I found out that Alicia Witt (star of one of my absolute favorite Hallmark movies, _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, and also last year's _Christmas at Cartwright's, _as well as Hallmark's _Backyard Wedding_ and Lifetime's _A Snow Globe Christmas_) is doing another Christmas movie.  She is filming it right now, in Salt Lake City -- which has to look "wintry" in the scenes, I suppose -- and her co-star is George Stults, who is pretty cute.  She confirmed that it is a Christmas movie, although she did not say if it was for Hallmark.  So many channels are getting in on the Christmas movie action now -- including Ion and UP -- along with Hallmark, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, Lifetime and ABC Family, that it could really be for anyone!  I do hope that it's a Hallmark movie, though.


----------



## egritz

Wreath from Toon Town 2013





2013 Parade Trees










Parade Garlands 2013:





Nightmare Before Christmas Scroll & Garland 2013





Nightmare Before Christmas Wreath 2013





Carriage Garland 2013





Main Street Decorations 2013, Day & Night










Main Street Garlands 2013:






Paradise Pier Tree 2013





Buena Vista St Tree 2013:















Grand Californian Tree 2013:










Minnie & Friends Breakfast Tree 2013:





Frontierland 2013













Jingle Jangle Jamboree 2013:










Paradise Pier Decorations 2013:














I'll go through my 2014 trip pictures later this week 

As a side note I'm shopping for a new P&S camera for this year's trip. The DSLR is just too big/bulky/heavy when running around after 2 small children. Looking at the Canon Powershot G16, hoping to take a memory card into Best Buy and test it out on my kids soon!


----------



## dlawallace

I am really hoping for a soft opening for at least SOME christmas stuff.  We will be there 11/7 - 11/10.   Definitely hoping that small world and jingle cruise may be open.  Small World is my mother in laws fav ride and she hasnt been to DL in 30 years!!


----------



## ksromack

egritz said:


> As a side note I'm shopping for a new P&S camera for this year's trip. The DSLR is just too big/bulky/heavy when running around after 2 small children. Looking at the Canon Powershot G16, hoping to take a memory card into Best Buy and test it out on my kids soon!


Your pictures are so nice!  I bring my clunky dSLR too, which one do you shoot with?  I just can't bring myself to leave it at home....I feel naked without it   I also bring a Canon Supershot S-something or nother.......while that little one can zoom nicely, I am never as pleased with those pictures as I am with the ones from my Canon 70d (and with my 24-105mm lens, it does get heavy).


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Your pictures are so nice!  I bring my clunky dSLR too, which one do you shoot with?  I just can't bring myself to leave it at home....I feel naked without it   I also bring a Canon Supershot S-something or nother.......while that little one can zoom nicely, I am never as pleased with those pictures as I am with the ones from my Canon 70d (and with my 24-105mm lens, it does get heavy).


 

Have you tried a cross body strap like Black Rapid? I really found that made a big difference for me.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Have you tried a cross body strap like Black Rapid? I really found that made a big difference for me.



You betcha!  I got it for our Europe trip and now there is no way I will ever leave home without it!  Your baby girl is certainly growing up!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> You betcha!  I got it for our Europe trip and now there is no way I will ever leave home without it!  Your baby girl is certainly growing up!!!


 
I love my Black Rapid! Nice cameras are heavy, but it sure helps mitigate that. And I'm always glad when I get home that I lugged it around.

And yeah.... my "baby girl" started high school yesterday. Sigh.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

BTW thanks for the post about star wars and marvel land it looks so cool. I must now put toon town on my must do list and the bbq at the ranch since they look like it may be closed soon.

Also loving all the pics every one.


----------



## egritz

ksromack said:


> Your pictures are so nice!  I bring my clunky dSLR too, which one do you shoot with?  I just can't bring myself to leave it at home....I feel naked without it   I also bring a Canon Supershot S-something or nother.......while that little one can zoom nicely, I am never as pleased with those pictures as I am with the ones from my Canon 70d (and with my 24-105mm lens, it does get heavy).



Thanks! I just have a Canon rebel t3i, but I have a nice (and very heavy) 17-55 f/2.8 on it (the same lens mom2rtk uses - she helped me choose it!) I also carry it cross body, but with a baby either in the carrier or running around,  I feel like I'm going to smack someone in the head with it. Plus it is a pain to bring on all the rides with us. I don't think I'll leave the DSLR at home...I'll bring it on vacation,  but may only bring it into the park on character meal days.  I'm hoping to buy the new P&S within the next month so I have plenty of time to get used to it. Still have a little bit more reading/research before I commit to it. But the reviews are stellar. I also buy the PP+ so that will help with the character pictures.


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> Thanks! I just have a Canon rebel t3i, but I have a nice (and very heavy) 17-55 f/2.8 on it (the same lens mom2rtk uses - she helped me choose it!) I also carry it cross body, but with a baby either in the carrier or running around,  I feel like I'm going to smack someone in the head with it. Plus it is a pain to bring on all the rides with us. I don't think I'll leave the DSLR at home...I'll bring it on vacation,  but may only bring it into the park on character meal days.  I'm hoping to buy the new P&S within the next month so I have plenty of time to get used to it. Still have a little bit more reading/research before I commit to it. But the reviews are stellar. I also buy the PP+ so that will help with the character pictures.


 

I'd probably have more issues with mine if I was chasing little ones still. 

That lens gave me the greatest hesitation before going full frame last year.

Which P & S are you looking at?


----------



## mommy2girls79

Sherry E said:


> Well, if you are a fan of the holiday season in general,  I think you'll really enjoy what Disneyland does with it!
> 
> I don't know exactly what is in store for this year's array of holiday season decorations and offerings -- it seems like some things are certain to return, and other things probably won't return because of the focus on the 60th anniversary -- but I can say that, as a rule, Disneyland does a much bigger, grander job with the holiday season than they do with Halloween Time.  I love Halloween and Halloween Time at DLR, but I think that anyone who has experienced both Halloween Time and the Holiday Season at DLR can agree that Halloween Time is very underdeveloped by comparison.
> 
> The Holidays at Disneyland Resort are a much more all-encompassing experience.  There are (usually) themed decorations in almost every land in both parks, with the exception of Tomorrowland.  Some of the lands have more elaborate decorations; some of them have very subtle, minimal decor; some of the lands have very whimsical, playful décor, etc.  I really hope that Disney does not skimp on those decorations this year, in favor of blue bunting and random things that have the number '60' on them.  Part of what makes the holidays so special at DLR is that there is so much attention to detail in the themed decorations, wreaths and Christmas trees.   California Adventure is decorated as well, unlike during Halloween Time.  The hotels have their own theme-specific decorations.  Downtown Disney gets involved.  There's just more going on in general.
> 
> ​
> 
> Still no Candlelight Ceremony dates posted where they should be, but I have other news.
> 
> First of all, I already reported here that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is happening this year.  Some auditions were already held, and more auditions for ACFP are going to be held in the next week or two.
> 
> Now... on to the next news.  Keep in mind -- and this is important to note -- that I don't know for sure if this is going to be HOLIDAY SEASON news, but my guess is that it will be involved in the season somehow.....
> 
> 
> *Olaf's Snow Fest is coming back!!*  Remember, last year, I learned about auditions for lute players, guitar players, tuba players, etc.??  That was before Frozen Fun had been officially announced by Disney, but those musicians ended up performing at Olaf's Snow Fest.
> 
> Well, you guessed it -- the lute players and other musicians are about to audition again.  In fact, they are auditioning even before the next round of Christmas Fantasy Parade auditions takes place.
> 
> Given the timing of the auditions, I very strongly believe that Olaf's Snow Fest will return as part of this coming holiday season!!!  Now that could mean that it starts in November -- which is when Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink in Downtown Disney goes up -- or it could start in December, right before Christmas (which is what happened with the Frozen Fun previews last year).  Either way, I think that Olaf's Snow Fest will definitely be a part of this year's Holiday Season at some point.  I think it will be back before January.  The lute players gave it away!!!!!!
> 
> Stay tuned for more teeny bits of news as they come in!!!!  And stay tuned for the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown starting in 3 days, on Monday, August 10th!!!!!!
> 
> ​



EEEK! This is so exciting! When we went for Halloween 2013, it was fun but we didn't fully enjoy the Halloween party because it was SO darn crowded and the candy lines were crazy. Outside of the party, it was a blast because overall crowds were lower and my daughter's birthday is on Halloween, so it was special. Anyway, Frozen hadn't been released yet when we were there and I remember seeing the merchandise and thinking, "Eh, not a big deal." Well a few months later and I've got two little girls who are Frozen crazy. LOL! So we are beyond excited that there is a chance that we'll get to enjoy some of the Frozen Fun we missed out on in 2014 and earlier this year. There were little hints of Christmas going up throughout our Halloween trip, we'd get to the park and there was suddenly snow on the buildings and on November 1st, I remember there was snow on the castle and garland going up in Cars Land. We let the girls choose the time of year they wanted to go this time and Christmas was it... I'm getting giddy!  Hubby and I went in June 2014 by ourselves... so it's the girls turn to go back this time.


----------



## ksromack

I cannot even imagine a better time to go!  We were there Dec 2013, then again over Mardi Gras 2014......while I've never been during Halloween season at DLR, we ARE going to WDW this Halloween season.  Christmas is just such a special holiday, I'm sure it'll continue to be our favorite.  I love how DLR has the ride holiday overlays.  WDW does not do this for the rides.


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> I'd probably have more issues with mine if I was chasing little ones still.
> 
> That lens gave me the greatest hesitation before going full frame last year.
> 
> Which P & S are you looking at?



Lol, yeah that lens is going to be my hangup when it comes time for a new body. No clue if I'll jump ship for a full frame or just upgrade my crop.

I'm looking at the Canon Powershot G16. I want something small enough to fit in my purse or DH's pocket, but it has to have a viewfinder, and allow for full manual and RAW.


----------



## mommy2girls79

Didn't think I'd get to participate right off the bat but we were at Disneyland / DCA the day after Halloween (November 1, 2013) and it was like typical Disney magic when we entered the parks that day. All signs of Halloween were completely gone and they had decked the halls overnight. 

First up, you've got Cars Land with the wreath and tire Christmas tree in the background. 
 
And it was AWESOME coming into the park and seeing the Garland hanging from the castle. The snow had been there for most of our trip but the garland was exciting for my girls to see... at the time they were 6 and 3-1/2. 


Loving this... gets me VERY excited for our upcoming trip!


----------



## Mr. Bastos

Fiance and I are new AP holders, so we're trying to make the most of it by going to MHP on Halloween, and possibly for Christmas. This thread and all the pictures have me super excited. I need to book a hotel asap.


----------



## kylie71

Mr. Bastos said:


> Fiance and I are new AP holders, so we're trying to make the most of it by going to MHP on Halloween, and possibly for Christmas. This thread and all the pictures have me super excited. I need to book a hotel asap.



Great! Then you can join in next year!  Once you go over the Winter Holiday's, you will be stunned by all the Magic that still exists!
Its very special to everyone on this thread, who participates in the picture sharing...
Have a Blast on your future trips!

--Lori


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> To *Jamie, Lori* and *Tracy/OHbelle* and anyone else out there tolerating my momentary Hallmark Christmas movie updates -- I found out that Alicia Witt (star of one of my absolute favorite Hallmark movies, _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, and also last year's _Christmas at Cartwright's, _as well as Hallmark's _Backyard Wedding_ and Lifetime's _A Snow Globe Christmas_) is doing another Christmas movie.  She is filming it right now, in Salt Lake City -- which has to look "wintry" in the scenes, I suppose -- and her co-star is George Stults, who is pretty cute.  She confirmed that it is a Christmas movie, although she did not say if it was for Hallmark.  So many channels are getting in on the Christmas movie action now -- including Ion and UP -- along with Hallmark, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, Lifetime and ABC Family, that it could really be for anyone!  I do hope that it's a Hallmark movie, though.




_*Sherry- *_you know I always enjoy any Christmas movie information.  I had seen that Alicia Witt was filming what appeared to be a Christmas movie but wasn't sure.  I had figured it out just before I came over the the boards.  I saw today that she posted a picture on Instagram of one of her costars Dan Lauria dressed as Santa, so I figured it was a Christmas movie.    I should have checked here first as I know you are top of these things!  I do hope it is on Hallmark.  I tend to forget about the other channels.  If it is on one of the other ones I will have to make a note to record it.  I usually like her Christmas movies.

I know that Mayim Bialik (from _The Big Bang Theory) _recently finished filming a movie with Ryan McPartlin (from _Chuck).  _Some of her Instagram pictures have snow and one has a Christmas tree in the background, but I have no idea what channel it is for or if for sure it is a Christmas movie. 

I am unsure of Mariah Carey's part in the Countdown to Christmas.  I am not really a fan of hers and I hope that it doesn't overtake the Countdown.  A little of her goes a long way with me and if she is shoved down our throats, (like _Northpole _last year) I may have to mute the TV or change the channel.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> _*Sherry- *_you know I always enjoy any Christmas movie information.  I had seen that Alicia Witt was filming what appeared to be a Christmas movie but wasn't sure.  I had figured it out just before I came over the the boards.  I saw today that she posted a picture on Instagram of one of her costars Dan Lauria dressed as Santa, so I figured it was a Christmas movie.    I should have checked here first as I know you are top of these things!  I do hope it is on Hallmark.  I tend to forget about the other channels.  If it is on one of the other ones I will have to make a note to record it.  I usually like her Christmas movies.
> 
> I know that Mayim Bialik (from _The Big Bang Theory) _recently finished filming a movie with Ryan McPartlin (from _Chuck).  _Some of her Instagram pictures have snow and one has a Christmas tree in the background, but I have no idea what channel it is for or if for sure it is a Christmas movie.
> 
> I am unsure of Mariah Carey's part in the Countdown to Christmas.  I am not really a fan of hers and I hope that it doesn't overtake the Countdown.  A little of her goes a long way with me and if she is shoved down our throats, (like _Northpole _last year) I may have to mute the TV or change the channel.



I saw the Dan Lauria photo earlier this morning, and that beard looks terrible!   I posted on Alicia's Facebook page and said that I could see the Christmas garland in the background of her photo and that I hoped it was a Christmas movie.  She replied, "IT IS."  But I agree with you -- I hope it's for Hallmark.  I love, love, love "A Very Merry Mix-Up," and I really enjoyed "Christmas at Cartwright's" last year (though it wasn't my favorite).  I also like "Backyard Wedding" a lot.   Although I will DVR the Christmas movies on the other channels, they're not as good (even though they use most of the same actors!!).   I can't even explain why they're not as good.  They just aren't.

Mayim Bialik in a Christmas movie would be very surprising.  To me, she doesn't seem like the type of actress who would want to do a Hallmark-type of movie (wasn't she the one who was speaking out about her dislike of "Frozen" because of the way it depicts women and other things?).  But... Ryan McPartlin has been in at least one Hallmark movie in the past, so you never know.  Maybe, just maybe, she is going to do a Thanksgiving movie for Thanksgiving week (and it carries through past Thanksgiving)?  Or maybe a Hanukkah movie??   That is news to me, so I'm glad you filled me in on it!

To be honest with you, I am really shocked that Hallmark has the budget to afford Mariah Carey on any level -- acting, directing, singing, whatever.    I can't see her wanting to do a movie with them -- unless, because she loves Christmas, she has found herself (like us!!) sitting in front of the TV, glued to the Countdown to Christmas on Hallmark, and wanted to be a part of it!  Very interesting.

Let's hope that this year's "Northpole" is better than last year's!  I like Dermot Mulroney, so there is promise.


​


Oh, the joy of it all.  First, it was a strong El Nino.  Then it became a "massive" El Nino.  And now, folks, it is a "Godzilla El Nino."  http://www.cbsnews.com/news/noaa-warning-that-godzilla-el-nino-could-hit-u-s/

Peachy.   The water temperatures are not cooling down, and if they don't cool down soon we can expect a lot of wet weather and all of the hazards that come with it by late fall/early winter (and still no real drought relief, apparently!).  It won't all slam us at one time -- the intensity will build, most likely.  But the outdoor entertainment at DLR will certainly be affected.


----------



## Speechphi

Yay! Thank you SherryE for hosting this again...love this thread & especially this time of year when we're all starting to get in the holiday mood.

We've now been to DLR for 2 Christmastimes: Nov 2011 & Dec 2014. We are hoping to surprise the kids again for Christmas this year too 


*wreath in toontown*





*garland above the firehouse*





*my goofy family at the tree on buena vista street in dca*





*three freezing children in carsland *





*tire tree in carsland (and yes she is wearing her hat like that on purpose) 





in paradise pier, outside of ariel's ride





paradise pier tree
*




*christmas tree in the lobby of the PPH*

*

*

*

*
*
at the jingle jangle jamboree*

*

*

*

*

*

*





Sherry E said:


> Oh, the joy of it all.  First, it was a strong El Nino.  Then it became a "massive" El Nino.  And now, folks, it is a "Godzilla El Nino."  http://www.cbsnews.com/news/noaa-warning-that-godzilla-el-nino-could-hit-u-s/
> 
> Peachy.   The water temperatures are not cooling down, and if they don't cool down soon we can expect a lot of wet weather and all of the hazards that come with it by late fall/early winter (and still no real drought relief, apparently!).  It won't all slam us at one time -- the intensity will build, most likely.  But the outdoor entertainment at DLR will certainly be affected.



Sherry, we're in NorCal, and we NEED the rain...but I *hated* 1997-98 & all that rain (I was in college & swore I would move to the desert when I was older to escape all that dreariness, lol!). Now I'm older & more okay with the rain, but I really want to go to DLR for Christmas again, and not get soaked! Dh & I went in May when it poured, and we had a blast. But we had no kids with us (so no whining). I told dh that we can get as much rain as El Nino wants to bring, as long as it only before & after our trip


----------



## ksromack

I cannot express enough how happy I am that UVerse picked up the Hallmark channel!  Yippeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sherry E

Speechphi said:


> Sherry, we're in NorCal, and we NEED the rain...but I *hated* 1997-98 & all that rain (I was in college & swore I would move to the desert when I was older to escape all that dreariness, lol!). Now I'm older & more okay with the rain, but I really want to go to DLR for Christmas again, and not get soaked! Dh & I went in May when it poured, and we had a blast. But we had no kids with us (so no whining). I told dh that we can get as much rain as El Nino wants to bring, as long as it only before & after our trip



I've been to DLR in pouring rain, and I hated it.    I've also had water coming through my ceiling because the roof on my building cannot handle that much rain.  The subterranean garage in my building was starting to flood.    And the storm drains back up super fast around here, so things flood really quickly.  Nope.  I can't say that I am happy about a Godzilla El Nino.  



ksromack said:


> I cannot express enough how happy I am that UVerse picked up the Hallmark channel!  Yippeeeeeeeee



Oh, that's right!!!  I forgot that you have that pesky Uverse and you have been missing out on the wonderful 2-month marathons at the end of the year!  There are marathons on both of the Hallmark Channels, starting on 10/31 and lasting through New Year's Eve or New Year's Day!  It is like a giant bubble of Christmasy goodness and cheer for 2 months!  I hope you enjoy it now that you can watch!


----------



## arasekim




----------



## Escape2Disney

Hi Sherry!  Sorry it took me so long to get over here and post a few pictures!  Here are a few of my favorites: 

DCA










































PPH


----------



## lorijohnhill

I'm actually going to participate in the countdown this year! 

PPH Tree


Tire Tree in Carsland


Goofy's Kitchen Tree


 Wreath on Minnie's House in Toontown


Tree in Toontown


Cozy Cone Wreath 


Tree at Olaf's Skating Rink


Hub Cap Tree


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Carrie!   I so appreciate that you took the time to come over and share your photos -- I know you haven't been feeling too great lately, and have a lot of things going on.    I hope you're feeling better.



And a big thank you to everyone else who is sharing photos as well -- I am jotting everyone's name down on my "chart" that I keep, which is what I use to put everyone into the random draw for the Disney gift cards (at the end of the Countdown in November).  It's the same method I have been using for the last few years, and it seems to work.  Then I literally cut out everyone's names and ball them up, throwing them into a small white box.  At the end of the Countdown I will shake up the box and pull the names of the winners!

As we go through the Countdown I also keep track of how many participants each theme week has, how many theme weeks each person contributes to, who has the most contributions, etc. -- all the stats, in other words!  

So, don't delay, folks -- we have until Sunday night for all of the Christmas Trees-Wreaths-Holiday Horticulture photos to be submitted, and on Monday morning we are on to a new theme.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Subbing in.  Can't wait! Will be there Dec. 3-6.  This is only my second trip to Disneyland, and my first during Christmas time!


----------



## lvdis

Sherry E said:


> Oh, the joy of it all.  First, it was a strong El Nino.  Then it became a "massive" El Nino.  And now, folks, it is a "Godzilla El Nino."  http://www.cbsnews.com/news/noaa-warning-that-godzilla-el-nino-could-hit-u-s/
> 
> Peachy.   The water temperatures are not cooling down, and if they don't cool down soon we can expect a lot of wet weather and all of the hazards that come with it by late fall/early winter (and still no real drought relief, apparently!).  It won't all slam us at one time -- the intensity will build, most likely.  But the outdoor entertainment at DLR will certainly be affected.


I have to say this statement in particular, "Expected to peak in the late fall or early winter", has me very concerned.  My trip is planned for 12/5 - 12/10 (4 park days 12/6 - 12/9), and I'm thinking that is considered late fall or early winter.  I sure hope it's not a total washout.  A little rain I don't mind but if it's heavy and non-stop that won't be good.  It figures the year I finally decide we are seeing DLR during the Christmas season, not only are things changing because of the 60th, El Nino might visit too!  Oh well, I'm sure we will make the best of it no matter what.  I just really want to see Fantasmic!, fireworks, PtN and WOC this trip and it seems those will all be in jeopardy if El Nino strikes.


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

The Godzilla El Niño scares me too. We will be there Nov 30 through Dec 5 and I was hoping to avoid much of the heavy rain. Now I am worried we will be there for the worst of it. We will
Have two 3 1/2 year olds and a stroller, and definitely want to experience the Nighttime entertainment. Boo!


----------



## Davidg83

I'm so excited to migrate over from the Halloween thread to join the theme weeks for the first time!  Below are some pictures of the garland from one of my favorite events during Christmas, ¡Viva Navidad!


----------



## jeanico2000

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> The Godzilla El Niño scares me too. We will be there Nov 30 through Dec 5 and I was hoping to avoid much of the heavy rain. Now I am worried we will be there for the worst of it. We will Have two 3 1/2 year olds and a stroller, and definitely want to experience the Nighttime entertainment. Boo!



No point worrying over things we have no control over... We will be there just after you (Dec 5th to 8th), so lets stay positive! I know this is the trend, but weather is too hard to predict so very far in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> Subbing in.  Can't wait! Will be there Dec. 3-6.  This is only my second trip to Disneyland, and my first during Christmas time!



Welcome!   I'm so glad you've joined us.   You're going during the time I usually go -- early December!  I think that if you enjoy the holidays in general, you will love how Disney does them.  Even if they possibly scale back some of the décor or offerings this year to keep the spotlight on the 60th anniversary -- and we don't yet know if that's what is happening -- the holiday merriment is usually pretty widespread (carrying through to the hotels and Downtown Disney as well), and all-encompassing.  I think you will have a great time!




lvdis said:


> I have to say this statement in particular, "Expected to peak in the late fall or early winter", has me very concerned.  My trip is planned for 12/5 - 12/10 (4 park days 12/6 - 12/9), and I'm thinking that is considered late fall or early winter.  I sure hope it's not a total washout.  A little rain I don't mind but if it's heavy and non-stop that won't be good.  It figures the year I finally decide we are seeing DLR during the Christmas season, not only are things changing because of the 60th, El Nino might visit too!  Oh well, I'm sure we will make the best of it no matter what.  I just really want to see Fantasmic!, fireworks, PtN and WOC this trip and it seems those will all be in jeopardy if El Nino strikes.



That sentence about peaking in late fall or winter caught my attention too!  What normally happens around here, when we get slammed with a lot of rain or El Nino-related rain in SoCal -- is that it seems to reach a peak in the first 2 or 3 months at the beginning of the year, not necessarily in December.  That's not to say that we haven't had heavy rain in December in the past -- we certainly have -- but it's just usually not quite as relentless and torrential as it can be in Jan-Feb-Mar.   I guess that all of the info the scientists are seeing is pointing to an earlier "peak" this time around.  That will mean a whole lot of people will be gathered 'round the GCH lobby, snuggled up on the sofas and chairs, listening to Christmas music!  



DisneyWillow1975 said:


> The Godzilla El Niño scares me too. We will be there Nov 30 through Dec 5 and I was hoping to avoid much of the heavy rain. Now I am worried we will be there for the worst of it. We will
> Have two 3 1/2 year olds and a stroller, and definitely want to experience the Nighttime entertainment. Boo!



Hopefully nothing will be interrupted or postponed during your trip!

It is possible that the "peak" of the rain could be delayed and not happen right at that late fall/early winter point.  I do think that we're in for a lot of rain, but the intensity of it could vary here and there, or reach a peak a little bit later than expected.  Some of the back to back storms could ease up sooner than later, or there could be a bigger gap of time in between storm systems.

While I do tend to believe that El Nino is going to unleash on us this winter -- it has happened before; it will happen again -- and I believe that it will be a stronger event than we've seen in a long time, I think the media (both TV and print) doesn't do anyone any favors by out-hyping themselves every month, going from "strong El Nino," to "massive El Nino," to "Godzilla El Nino."  Yes, people need to prepare as best they can; yes, people will have to realize that some things can't be avoided and will have to be dealt with as they happen;  yes, there will be a lot of chaos that ensues from all of the rain... but when the media continually finds new ways to make the event seem monumental (even if it IS monumental), I don't think it helps.    It just ends up scaring people -- either that, or residents of California end up ignoring the reports because they assume it's just hype, and then they don't prepare as they should!

I think that the media could get the point across well enough by saying "This is the strongest El Nino since 1997," or "This event will be stronger than the one in 1997," but when they start throwing around words like "massive" and "Godzilla" (even if it is massive), I think it probably does more harm than good.  




Davidg83 said:


> I'm so excited to migrate over from the Halloween thread to join the theme weeks for the first time!  Below are some pictures of the garland from one of my favorite events during Christmas, ¡Viva Navidad!



Well, hello, Davidg83!   I'm glad you migrated over from the Halloween Time thread to share your photos as well -- I think a lot of people go back and forth between the threads, especially if they love both holidays and seasons.

By the way, I saw that M&M's came up with a new Fall flavor -- which was shocking -- Pecan Pie!  I thought they had completely run out of ideas for new Fall and/or Halloween flavors.  So this makes me wonder if Oreo hit a wall and couldn't think of anything new, or if they, too, will be jumping on the Pecan Pie bandwagon!  Any new Oreo sightings at Target yet?  I saw a review of the Brownie Batter Oreos not long after you told me about them, and apparently they are quite good!



jeanico2000 said:


> No point worrying over things we have no control over... We will be there just after you (Dec 5th to 8th), so lets stay positive! I know this is the trend, but weather is too hard to predict so very far in advance!



True -- no point in worrying, because nothing comes from it.   Nothing can be done to stop it.   We're not that far out from when the weather is supposed to begin -- in other words, the ocean would have to cool down significantly (like at least 2 degrees) within the next couple of months for the overall outlook to change much, but it actually looks like it is getting warmer.  If it is getting warmer as we get closer to Fall and Winter, it's pretty certain that it's coming.  If the "Godzilla El Nino" forecast was made a year ago, then there would be a lot more time for everything to simmer down and fizzle out.  Now it is entirely possible that some of the rain won't be as intense, or as relentless, as it seems like it could be.  Things can shift a bit, so that certain areas get hit harder than others, or so that some of the storms get delayed a bit, but we're already at mid-August, and it's unlikely that the ocean will cool down significantly in the next 2 or 3 months.  I just hope it doesn't continue to heat up!  Enough already, Mother Nature!  We've already got earthquakes and drought to deal with here in California -- we don't need cyclones, hurricanes and huge floods too!

What really irritates me is that in the Godzilla El Nino article, it indicates that all of this supposed rain wouldn't even be enough to help the drought situation -- even if it ended up in the exact spots it needs to fall to help the drought!  So we may end up dealing with a whole lot of hassle for not much payoff! 



Mr. Bastos said:


> Fiance and I are new AP holders, so we're trying to make the most of it by going to MHP on Halloween, and possibly for Christmas. This thread and all the pictures have me super excited. I need to book a hotel asap.



I neglected to say welcome   to you as well!  I'm glad to see that you're considering a Christmas season trip after your Halloween Time trip.  I love both seasons at DLR, and I think that a trip for each one is a great way to wrap up the year!

Which hotels are you considering?  Onsite or off-property?


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Carrie!   I so appreciate that you took the time to come over and share your photos -- I know you haven't been feeling too great lately, and have a lot of things going on.    I hope you're feeling better.



No problem at all!  Disney is always a great distraction from unfortunate realities ;-)  

Sorry the quality of the photos isn't great.  My camera lenses were damaged on the plane, so the pool of photos are a bit hazy this time around.  I'll try to pick the clearest ones in each group.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> By the way, I saw that M&M's came up with a new Fall flavor -- which was shocking -- Pecan Pie!  I thought they had completely run out of ideas for new Fall and/or Halloween flavors.  So this makes me wonder if Oreo hit a wall and couldn't think of anything new, or if they, too, will be jumping on the Pecan Pie bandwagon!  Any new Oreo sightings at Target yet?  I saw a review of the Brownie Batter Oreos not long after you told me about them, and apparently they are quite good!



I can attest to the yumminess of the Brownie Batter Oreos.  Pecan Pie ones would be good too if they get the flavor right. Pringles has had Pecan Pie flavor chips for Christmas and I was pleasantly surprised by how good I thought they were.


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> I can attest to the yumminess of the Brownie Batter Oreos.  Pecan Pie ones would be good too if they get the flavor right. Pringles has had Pecan Pie flavor chips for Christmas and I was pleasantly surprised by how good I thought they were.



The Brownie Batter Oreos sound like they couldn't be anything BUT yummy!  I love the Lemon Oreos and the Golden Oreos.

I am still angry at Oreo for stopping the Gingerbread Oreos.  Somehow I missed them when they were first released, and I think they were only available for 2 years - and then, last year, gone!  Just as I learned about them and wanted to try them, they vanished, which is surprising because they got great reviews.  Those were the ones for which I would have felt comfortable buying a whole package, whereas the Candy Corn Oreos and Pumpkin Spice Oreos I just couldn't commit to.

I just don't see how M&M's and Oreo can keep coming up with new seasonal flavors, but it seems like there could be more possibilities with the Christmas-y flavors than with just Fall and Halloween.  Have they done Hot Cocoa M&M's or Oreos?  Peppermint Mocha M&M's?  Eggnog M&M's?  Sugar Cookie Oreos?


----------



## kylie71

Sugar cookie Oreo's sound yummy! Do they make Peppermint Oreo's? Seems like they do... I also like the Golden's,  but not the ones with one vanilla one chocolate, for some reason...
I do  not like Egg Nog flavor anything....
Now I want an Oreo!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sugar cookie Oreo's sound yummy! Do they make Peppermint Oreo's? Seems like they do... I also like the Golden's,  but not the ones with one vanilla one chocolate, for some reason...
> I do  not like Egg Nog flavor anything....
> Now I want an Oreo!
> 
> --Lori



They have made a couple of different versions of Candy Cane Oreos over the years, if I remember correctly.  I think that one version didn't have any actual peppermint flavor but just red and white filling (or something like that), and then the other version had a slight peppermint flavor.  They haven't been able to master the peppermint Oreo, I don't think.  They do better with other flavors!

I was never a big eggnog fan in my younger years, but I have not had any in sooooo long that I have almost been tempted to try it again -- just to see if my 'more mature' palate would appreciate the flavor more now than in the past.    Probably not, but who knows?

Ooooh!  What about Apple Cider M&M's or Oreos?  I wonder if that would work?   They've already had other versions of apple, though (Candy Apple and Caramel Apple), so it would be redundant.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I think I would love sugar cookie Oreos! Golden Oreos are my favorite. I love the mint ones also. I wonder how a cinnamon sugar Oreo would taste. Maybe a coffee cake flavor?


----------



## Sherry E

lorijohnhill said:


> I think I would love sugar cookie Oreos! Golden Oreos are my favorite. I love the mint ones also. I wonder how a cinnamon sugar Oreo would taste. Maybe a coffee cake flavor?



I think a sugar cookie Oreo would be a hit!  Three of us agree on that flavor, so I'm sure that many more people would agree as well.  I love both the regular size and the miniature size Golden Oreos -- better than the original Oreos!  They're so tasty.

I think they could get away with a cinnamon sugar or cinnamon roll Oreo.  They would have to get the taste just right, but if they can put out a Candy Corn Oreo, then they can certainly do a cinnamon variety too!


----------



## egritz

Here's some pictures from our trip last November. I didn't take nearly as many pictures of the decorations this go around since I had the baby in the carrier almost the whole trip (hard to maneuver a big camera while baby wearing!)  I kinda want to take another trip to DL at the Holidays all by myself, just to take in more of the holiday decorations and capture them in my camera (I know that probably comes as a shock to Sherry since I was pretty underwhelmed during our first Christmas visit in 2013).

Christmas Tree in the DCA Baby Center 2014:





Paradise Pier Garland 2014

















If I'm not mistaken, these wreaths were new in 2014 (I don't see them in our pictures from 2013 at this spot):









Paradise Pier Tree 2014:









Garland & Wreaths on Buena Vista Street 2014:





DCA Wreath:





Outside Wine Country Trattoria:










Surf's Up Tree 2014:


----------



## planningjollyholiday

All this oreo talk has come at the perfect time. I live in canada where the oreo selection is pretty slim. My SIL was just in the states and picked up 7 different flavours for all the kids to try. Tonight they had a blindfolded taste test to try and decifer all the different flavours. Then i come on the disboards to find all this oreo talk. What a weird coincidence!!!


----------



## lorijohnhill

I've visited Disneyland on Epiphany (Three Kings Day), Easter Sunday, my daughter's birthday, Thanksgiving Day, and will soon be there on my birthday. Christmas Eve/Day and New Years Eve/Day are still on my bucket list.


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> All this oreo talk has come at the perfect time. I live in canada where the oreo selection is pretty slim. My SIL was just in the states and picked up 7 different flavours for all the kids to try. Tonight they had a blindfolded taste test to try and decifer all the different flavours. Then i come on the disboards to find all this oreo talk. What a weird coincidence!!!



Well, don't leave us hanging!  What were the 7 flavors and which one was voted the favorite?

By the way, it's funny you mention Canada in the Oreo discussion.  I was mentioning above that I am mad that Oreo discontinued the Gingerbread Oreos last year, because I didn't even know they existed until it was too late.  (Apparently they were out during 2013, and maybe even 2012, but gone by 2014.) So I never got to try them.  I could swear, though, that somewhere online -- I have no idea where it was -- I read something about the Gingerbread Oreos being available in Canada during the holidays last year.



lorijohnhill said:


> I've visited Disneyland on Epiphany (Three Kings Day), Easter Sunday, my daughter's birthday, Thanksgiving Day, and will soon be there on my birthday. Christmas Eve/Day and New Years Eve/Day are still on my bucket list.



I need to do Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, Easter Sunday and Halloween night.   I've done New Year's Eve and Day, but it was so long ago that I would probably be open to a do-over, but only after I did everything else.   I need to go to WDW one of these days -- preferably for the holidays, and if not the holidays then maybe for the Flower & Garden Festival.

I was just reading a review (I think it was on The Mouse for Less) of a strawberry shortcake at WDW that looked and sounded divine.  I have had a serious craving for strawberry things this spring and summer -- shortcake, Frappuccino, smoothies, shakes, etc. -- as well as root beer floats.    And lemony things too.   These are all things that I don't normally eat/drink in a regular year (though I will eat strawberries), but for some reason I just had a taste for them this year.  Now I have to start getting my taste buds in gear for the fall, Halloween, winter and holiday season flavors!  Peppermint Wonderland ice cream hits the shelves next month!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Finally have a day where i am not at work so I can contribute my pics  It makes the countdown just that much more enjoyable and getting to share it with everyone is even better

CARS LAND













FROM 2010


----------



## Davidg83

Sherry E said:


> I need to do Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, Easter Sunday and Halloween night.   I've done New Year's Eve and Day, but it was so long ago that I would probably be open to a do-over, but only after I did everything else.   I need to go to WDW one of these days -- preferably for the holidays, and if not the holidays then maybe for the Flower & Garden Festival.
> 
> I was just reading a review (I think it was on The Mouse for Less) of a strawberry shortcake at WDW that looked and sounded divine.  I have had a serious craving for strawberry things this spring and summer -- shortcake, Frappuccino, smoothies, shakes, etc. -- as well as root beer floats.    And lemony things too.   These are all things that I don't normally eat/drink in a regular year (though I will eat strawberries), but for some reason I just had a taste for them this year.  Now I have to start getting my taste buds in gear for the fall, Halloween, winter and holiday season flavors!  Peppermint Wonderland ice cream hits the shelves next month!!!  Woohoo!



You need to go to WDW during The holidays! You would love it. The theming of the Christmas tree for each park is amazing. I think my favorite was the one at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Mickeyflower

This is my first time participating in this so here goes!  Be gentle!


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Sherry E said:


> Welcome!   I'm so glad you've joined us.   You're going during the time I usually go -- early December!  I think that if you enjoy the holidays in general, you will love how Disney does them.  Even if they possibly scale back some of the décor or offerings this year to keep the spotlight on the 60th anniversary -- and we don't yet know if that's what is happening -- the holiday merriment is usually pretty widespread (carrying through to the hotels and Downtown Disney as well), and all-encompassing.  I think you will have a great time!



Thank you so much Sherry E!! By the way, I've been reading through this thread all morning.  Awesome work! And thank you so much for your hard work and taking time to create this thread.


----------



## Angrose

Yay for Christmas in August! Thanks so much Sherry for continuing with the superthread and providing so much helpful information! Last year was our first trip during the holidays and I watched this board religiously leading up to our trip. Now, I'm so excited that I can participate in the theme week countdown! Here are a few pictures for this week. I tried to find images that haven't been posted already.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

These are the contributions I have! Dec 2014 was VERY WET!


----------



## pudinhd

I only have a few...  Major computer issues!!


----------



## PHXscuba

kylie71 said:


> Sugar cookie Oreo's sound yummy! Do they make Peppermint Oreo's? Seems like they do... I also like the Golden's,  but not the ones with one vanilla one chocolate, for some reason...
> I do  not like Egg Nog flavor anything....
> Now I want an Oreo!
> 
> --Lori





Sherry E said:


> They have made a couple of different versions of Candy Cane Oreos over the years, if I remember correctly.  I think that one version didn't have any actual peppermint flavor but just red and white filling (or something like that), and then the other version had a slight peppermint flavor.  They haven't been able to master the peppermint Oreo, I don't think.  They do better with other flavors!
> 
> I was never a big eggnog fan in my younger years, but I have not had any in sooooo long that I have almost been tempted to try it again -- just to see if my 'more mature' palate would appreciate the flavor more now than in the past.    Probably not, but who knows?
> 
> Ooooh!  What about Apple Cider M&M's or Oreos?  I wonder if that would work?   They've already had other versions of apple, though (Candy Apple and Caramel Apple), so it would be redundant.



Did someone say peppermint??!  Sherry knows that's my favorite flavor. I really like the Candy Cane Oreos, especially the ones with the little bits of candy in them. They work well crumbled over peppermint ice cream too! 

Not an egg nog fan here ... but I could get behind trying Sugar Cookie Oreos.

I have seen (but not tried) Cookies and Creme-flavored Oreos -- the filling is like Oreo ice cream. I think the universe has imploded onto itself with the creation of that flavor.

As for M&Ms, most of the seasonal flavors seem to be based on white chocolate, vs. actual chocolate, which I prefer. I do like the candy corn M&Ms but I don't think they taste much like candy corn.

I will keep my eyes open for new flavors. My family would probably help me taste-test some!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Did someone say peppermint??!  Sherry knows that's my favorite flavor. I really like the Candy Cane Oreos, especially the ones with the little bits of candy in them. They work well crumbled over peppermint ice cream too!
> 
> Not an egg nog fan here ... but I could get behind trying Sugar Cookie Oreos.
> 
> I have seen (but not tried) Cookies and Creme-flavored Oreos -- the filling is like Oreo ice cream. I think the universe has imploded onto itself with the creation of that flavor.
> 
> As for M&Ms, most of the seasonal flavors seem to be based on white chocolate, vs. actual chocolate, which I prefer. I do like the candy corn M&Ms but I don't think they taste much like candy corn.
> 
> I will keep my eyes open for new flavors. My family would probably help me taste-test some!
> 
> PHXscuba



So far, the latest Oreo flavor is Brownie Batter.  Oreo has been eerily silent about any new Fall/Halloween flavors, but I feel that they are about to surprise us with something.

M&M's, on the other hand, are rising to the occasion with TWO new Fall flavors -- Pecan Pie and Pumpkin Spice Latte!!!  (Thank you to Davidg83 for the inside scoop on the Pumpkin Spice Latte M&M's!) The Pumpkin Spice-flavored M&M's weren't enough, so they have added some Latte into it.

And -- also thanks to Davidg83 -- Glade has a new scent called "Fall Antiquing"???????  


​


----------



## kylie71

Not a fan of Pumpkin,  Ewwww, on the new M&M flavor!  Pecan Pie, I would try.

--Lori


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sherry,
The 7 flavours were golden, mint, reece's peices, birthday cake, peanut butter, lemon, and chocolate. The kids could not agree which one was the best. I don't remember gingerbread oreos last year, but we did have gingerbread  M&M's. All of the target stores in canada closed this year, and that was a good source for "fun" holiday treats, so this year i anticipate the selections will be really limited. Next week the kids and i are going camping in WA so i will be on the lookout for this wonderfully yummy sounding brownie batter oreos! I would also be interested in trying the pecan pie M&M's!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

In the Star Wars Land thread, Fellow DIS'er sheetz kindly posted that the Los Angeles Times wrote that Star Wars Land will, indeed, replace the Ranch at DLR.  Supposedly, the rumors of Toontown being replaced are "unfounded," but we shall see.  I feel like Toontown is not totally out of danger yet.

In any case, I was suspicious about the Ranch area's fate as soon as I began to put the clues together about the missing elements of the Halloween Carnival this year.  As soon as it began to look like there would be no Carnival, and that Santa Claus would be back in his cabin this year, I figured that either Disney needed that Festival Arena space for something else (storage or rehearsal), or that they had other plans for it (like Star Wars Land)!!

So, I don't know if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be back this year, but if it is back -- by some miracle -- it will almost certainly be the very last year for it.   No more cute baby goats in Christmasy neckwear!

You will see more of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in an upcoming Theme Week, but if you are headed to Disneyland this year for the holiday season and there is any trace of the holidays at the Ranch at all, enjoy them then, while you can!  For that matter, enjoy Toontown too -- just in case!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> In the Star Wars Land thread, Fellow DIS'er sheetz kindly posted that the Los Angeles Times wrote that Star Wars Land will, indeed, replace the Ranch at DLR.  Supposedly, the rumors of Toontown being replaced are "unfounded," but we shall see.  I feel like Toontown is not totally out of danger yet.
> 
> In any case, I was suspicious about the Ranch area's fate as soon as I began to put the clues together about the missing elements of the Halloween Carnival this year.  As soon as it began to look like there would be no Carnival, and that Santa Claus would be back in his cabin this year, I figured that either Disney needed that Festival Arena space for something else (storage or rehearsal), or that they had other plans for it (like Star Wars Land)!!
> 
> So, I don't know if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be back this year, but if it is back -- by some miracle -- it will almost certainly be the very last year for it.   No more cute baby goats in Christmasy neckwear!
> 
> You will see more of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in an upcoming Theme Week, but if you are headed to Disneyland this year for the holiday season and there is any trace of the holidays at the Ranch at all, enjoy them then, while you can!  For that matter, enjoy Toontown too -- just in case!



I have read multiple articles stating that Star Wars Land will be build were Big Thunder Ranch is plus some backstage areas that include storage and maintenance facilities. The storage and maintenance facilities will be moved across the road to the land that houses the Carousel Inn at the moment.

This concerns me on a number of levels. First of all, I am not really into Star Wars at the best of times. I know a lot of people who are and I am genuinely happy for them. I also don't feel that this will fit thematically where it is going to go. I personally feel that California Adventure would have been a better fit. If it has to go into Disneyland, then I could see it either (partially) replacing Tomorrowland or going in the vicinity of this. However, trying to shoe-horn it between Frontierland and Fantasyland is just plain crazy. I am also very sad to the ranch go. This is one of those quirky and charming area that makes Disneyland so special and I will be very sad to see this leave. This also takes away and area where people and especially families with young children can have some downtime away from the crowds. Last but not least, I also don't like the sound of one of the hotels in easy walking distance to the park being torn down to make room for storage and maintenance facilities. Anaheim needs more of those and not less.

Corinna


----------



## kylie71

I am not happy about seeing BTR area go....... They should have put Star Wars land in Tomorrowland. It needs something!!!

Can you imagine the congestion through Frontierland, Adventureland, or Fantasyland, to get to Starwars land??
Adventureland is so congested now, I avoid it if at all possible unless going to ride Indy, or go to the gift shops over there.....

I think Disney should have addressed some issues, like Tomorrowland, and Adventureland traffic flows..... etc before adding a new park!!

Just my 2 cents!
--Lori


----------



## rwhistler92

I will miss Big Thunder Ranch BBQ. I hope they move it somewhere else.


----------



## skellinton

I am super bummed there probably won't be the JJJ this year, I only saw it once and enjoyed it so much!   I was hoping to see it again when I visit this year.  I understand they need the space for SWL, but surely they aren't breaking ground this quick, are they?  Avatar land was announced long before they started on that, right?  
I am excited about SWL, but wish we could have one final year of JJJ!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I wish we could see JJJ too. Is it a confirmed that it wont be there this year?


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> In the Star Wars Land thread, Fellow DIS'er sheetz kindly posted that the Los Angeles Times wrote that Star Wars Land will, indeed, replace the Ranch at DLR.  Supposedly, the rumors of Toontown being replaced are "unfounded," but we shall see.  I feel like Toontown is not totally out of danger yet.
> 
> In any case, I was suspicious about the Ranch area's fate as soon as I began to put the clues together about the missing elements of the Halloween Carnival this year.  As soon as it began to look like there would be no Carnival, and that Santa Claus would be back in his cabin this year, I figured that either Disney needed that Festival Arena space for something else (storage or rehearsal), or that they had other plans for it (like Star Wars Land)!!
> 
> So, I don't know if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be back this year, but if it is back -- by some miracle -- it will almost certainly be the very last year for it.   No more cute baby goats in Christmasy neckwear!
> 
> You will see more of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in an upcoming Theme Week, but if you are headed to Disneyland this year for the holiday season and there is any trace of the holidays at the Ranch at all, enjoy them then, while you can!  For that matter, enjoy Toontown too -- just in case!



I have seen a picture of the areas that will be Star Wars land and ToonTown was not highlighted.  I assumed it was a mistake based on the rumors.  But, maybe it will stay.  Although it would seem that Star Wars land wraps around ToonTown based on the picture.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have read multiple articles stating that Star Wars Land will be build were Big Thunder Ranch is plus some backstage areas that include storage and maintenance facilities. The storage and maintenance facilities will be moved across the road to the land that houses the Carousel Inn at the moment.
> 
> This concerns me on a number of levels. First of all, I am not really into Star Wars at the best of times. I know a lot of people who are and I am genuinely happy for them. I also don't feel that this will fit thematically where it is going to go. I personally feel that California Adventure would have been a better fit. If it has to go into Disneyland, then I could see it either (partially) replacing Tomorrowland or going in the vicinity of this. However, trying to shoe-horn it between Frontierland and Fantasyland is just plain crazy. I am also very sad to the ranch go. This is one of those quirky and charming area that makes Disneyland so special and I will be very sad to see this leave. This also takes away and area where people and especially families with young children can have some downtime away from the crowds. Last but not least, I also don't like the sound of one of the hotels in easy walking distance to the park being torn down to make room for storage and maintenance facilities. Anaheim needs more of those and not less.
> 
> Corinna


I have to say that this is what I have been thinking...  I would rather DL stay with a variety of rides in each land and let CA have the Cars Land, Bugs Land, etc.  I am interested in what they can do with Star Wars land, but I don't want to lose the ranch (and the possibility of another Long Lost Friends event) or possibly ToonTown.  I think Tomorrowland needs help and would have been interested in them changing Autopia to something newer with a Tron theme.


----------



## Sherry E

skellinton said:


> I am super bummed there probably won't be the JJJ this year, I only saw it once and enjoyed it so much!   I was hoping to see it again when I visit this year.  I understand they need the space for SWL, but surely they aren't breaking ground this quick, are they?  Avatar land was announced long before they started on that, right?
> I am excited about SWL, but wish we could have one final year of JJJ!





JadeDarkstar said:


> I wish we could see JJJ too. Is it a confirmed that it wont be there this year?




Nothing is definite about the Jingle Jangle Jamboree yet.  It very well could return for one last hurrah this year, but if it does -- I'm sure it will be the last year for it.  Remember, even before Disney announced Star Wars Land, the info had already gotten out that there were to be no pumpkin carvers at the Halloween Carnival this year, as well as no Pirates League.  Someone else also told me that there probably would not be a Conjure a Villain tent.  And Disneyland decorators were told that they were not having anything there this year.  I thought they might need the locations for storage or rehearsals, but it sort of seemed like they were going into shutdown mode.

But then... after all of that information had come in, people got confused because Disney Visa's Fall newsletter -- which has been incorrect in the past -- mentioned the Carnival.  Personally, I think that the newsletter was printed way before the info began trickling out.  Maybe at the beginning of the year there was a plan for the Carnival, and then -- as it became certain that there would be a Star Wars Land -- plans changed.

It's not that ground is going to immediately be broken, nor will there be immediate demolition of the Festival Arena, where the Halloween Carnival and Jingle Jangle Jamboree take place.  That work probably won't begin until next year, if not 2017.  However, Disney has to start moving things around -- clearing out the area behind Toontown, clearing out space in the areas they own across the street, finding a new place for the animals (at least the horses, if nothing else).  So they may need to keep the Festival Arena empty as they move things to and fro.

It's hard to say what will happen.  They may try to throw together some quasi, halfhearted Halloween Carnival, with just characters and nothing else!    They may stick Santa Claus in the little log cabin for photos and then keep the Festival arena closed.  Or, maybe they will do something like "Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- the Final Hoedown," or whatever.  

This will mean the end of the Springtime Roundup (with the Disney character egg decorators) too.   So, someone at Disney had better figure out a way to carve out an area at DCA that can handle a Halloween event, a Holiday Season event, and a Springtime event!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> Nothing is definite about the Jingle Jangle Jamboree yet.  It very well could return for one last hurrah this year, but if it does -- I'm sure it will be the last year for it.  Remember, even before Disney announced Star Wars Land, the info had already gotten out that there were to be no pumpkin carvers at the Halloween Carnival this year, as well as no Pirates League.  Someone else also told me that there probably would not be a Conjure a Villain tent.  And Disneyland decorators were told that they were not having anything there this year.  I thought they might need the locations for storage or rehearsals, but it sort of seemed like they were going into shutdown mode.
> 
> But then... after all of that information had come in, people got confused because Disney Visa's Fall newsletter -- which has been incorrect in the past -- mentioned the Carnival.  Personally, I think that the newsletter was printed way before the info began trickling out.  Maybe at the beginning of the year there was a plan for the Carnival, and then -- as it became certain that there would be a Star Wars Land -- plans changed.
> 
> It's not that ground is going to immediately be broken, nor will there be immediate demolition of the Festival Arena, where the Halloween Carnival and Jingle Jangle Jamboree take place.  That work probably won't begin until next year, if not 2017.  However, Disney has to start moving things around -- clearing out the area behind Toontown, clearing out space in the areas they own across the street, finding a new place for the animals (at least the horses, if nothing else).  So they may need to keep the Festival Arena empty as they move things to and fro.
> 
> It's hard to say what will happen.  They may try to throw together some quasi, halfhearted Halloween Carnival, with just characters and nothing else!    They may stick Santa Claus in the little log cabin for photos and then keep the Festival arena closed.  Or, maybe they will do something like "Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- the Final Hoedown," or whatever.
> 
> This will mean the end of the Springtime Roundup (with the Disney character egg decorators) too.   So, someone at Disney had better figure out a way to carve out an area at DCA that can handle a Halloween event, a Holiday Season event, and a Springtime event!



Darn, I wish I would have made more of an effort to make it to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree last year!  I am ok with Disney trying to improve and make new "lands", but I wish it didn't have to affect other areas. I guess there is only so much land to build on though.
I won't be making it back to DLR this holiday season, so if there is a "Final" season, I won't get to see it.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> Darn, I wish I would have made more of an effort to make it to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree last year!  I am ok with Disney trying to improve and make new "lands", but I wish it didn't have to affect other areas. I guess there is only so much land to build on though.
> I won't be making it back to DLR this holiday season, so if there is a "Final" season, I won't get to see it.



Oh, that's too bad!  I thought you were going to sneak in a short trip during the holidays!   Didn't you say that you were going at one point?

I think that a lot of people did not make the time to go to the Halloween Carnival, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree OR the Springtime Roundup -- but they really were charming gems during their respective seasons.  And that BBQ restaurant is super popular.  I don't think it has sunk in yet -- people have not yet realized that the BBQ restaurant will have to go.  When people begin to figure it out I think there will be a lot of uproar -- unless Disney has a plan in place to quickly relocate it.  There are not too many places it can go, so we'll see....


​
By the way, everyone -- this week's theme (Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture [Flowers & Plants]) ends tonight, at 11:59 p.m., PST!!!!!!!  If you have any last minute photos to contribute, do it today!  Tomorrow morning I will begin a new Theme Week!!!


​


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> Oh, that's too bad!  I thought you were going to sneak in a short trip during the holidays!   Didn't you say that you were going at one point?
> 
> I think that a lot of people did not make the time to go to the Halloween Carnival, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree OR the Springtime Roundup -- but they really were charming gems during their respective seasons.  And that BBQ restaurant is super popular.  I don't think it has sunk in yet -- people have not yet realized that the BBQ restaurant will have to go.  When people begin to figure it out I think there will be a lot of uproar -- unless Disney has a plan in place to quickly relocate it.  There are not too many places it can go, so we'll see....



You are right, I did say we were going to sneak in a quick trip.  That changed when my oldest son decided to come for Thanksgiving this year and we had to use vacation time for time with him.  We didn't have too many available vacation days with my middle sons wedding in Ohio coming up in October and I am headed to Ohio this coming weekend for the bridal shower. I am not complaining about it too much though. We haven't been able to spend Thanksgiving with the oldest in eight years, and I am excited about finally adding a daughter to the family! 
I still wish I had made more of an effort to see the JJJ.


----------



## Angel Ariel

If they aren't putting SW land into Tomorrowland, I can only think that maybe that's because they are eventually putting Marvel into Tomorrowland instead?

BTW, great theme week pictures! I wish I could contribute, but we've never been to DLR at the holidays, only WDW.  We are *so* excited for our holidays DLR trip this year! The pictures are just getting us more excited!


----------



## kylie71

In honor of possibly losing the JJJ, here are a few more, Tree's and Wreaths.....  I will not be back to DLR over the winter Holidays until 2016.













Also, some more I missed the other day....


----------



## Sherry E

Angel Ariel said:


> If they aren't putting SW land into Tomorrowland, I can only think that maybe that's because they are eventually putting Marvel into Tomorrowland instead?
> 
> BTW, great theme week pictures! I wish I could contribute, but we've never been to DLR at the holidays, only WDW.  We are *so* excited for our holidays DLR trip this year! The pictures are just getting us more excited!



You can contribute to the final theme, on November 2nd -- the Holiday Cornucopia theme!  That theme covers any and all holiday photos, so if you have WDW holiday photos to share you can do it then, or any other kind of holiday photo from anywhere (as long as it's yours!).

I keep thinking that something has got to eventually happen with Tomorrowland.  The rumor has been for a while that Marvel would end up in DCA (a land of sorts, behind Hollywood Land or behind Cars Land).  But Tomorrowland really needs some freshening up -- even if Disney hangs on to its oldest attractions for nostalgic purposes, it seems that most of the land can at least be given an aesthetic makeover.


----------



## maleficent55

My contribution for this week:


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I love the bear in the wagon, Kylie! The potted Christmas tree is so cute and reminds me of my own smaller Christmas tree that is planted out front of my building. 

I first got to see Disneyland at Christmastime last December and am disappointed that I didn't at that time check out JJJ. It also sounds like the Spring round up is being axed also. I truly was looking forward to next Eastertime doing the egg hunt and seeing all the rabbits. 

Tomorrowland definitely needs something...PeopleMover  I also would love a fresh take on the submarines.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Sherry E said:


> You can contribute to the final theme, on November 2nd -- the Holiday Cornucopia theme!  That theme covers any and all holiday photos, so if you have WDW holiday photos to share you can do it then, or any other kind of holiday photo from anywhere (as long as it's yours!).
> 
> I keep thinking that something has got to eventually happen with Tomorrowland.  The rumor has been for a while that Marvel would end up in DCA (a land of sorts, behind Hollywood Land or behind Cars Land).  But Tomorrowland really needs some freshening up -- even if Disney hangs on to its oldest attractions for nostalgic purposes, it seems that most of the land can at least be given an aesthetic makeover.


I've got some great wdw shots...I will look forward to that last theme!! Thanks sherry!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Downtown  disney inside D street

Tangaroa terrace at the Disneyland hotel

Adventure tower at the Disneyland hotel

Shopping at Buena vista street


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the second week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!!*_



*……Approximately 12 Weeks Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 12 more themes to explore over the next 11 weeks:   Eleven main weekly themes every Monday from today, August 17, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (which will probably be Thursday, November 12th or Friday, November 13th, 2015, although nothing has been announced just yet).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

Last week, we shared photos of beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort..     So…what will be our second theme of 2015?  It is a triple header Theme Week, featuring 3 themes in one!! *_





*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*HOLIDAY CHARACTERS, PHOTOPASS and SANTA CLAUS PHOTOS!!!!!!*​



_* Whether you’ve held Tinker Bell in your hand, gasped in shock at Stitch popping up out of the ground, pointed up at Disney characters ‘soarin’ overhead or sat on a bench next to Mickey Mouse, chances are you may have posed for a PhotoPass picture or two in the past.  *_

_*During the Christmas season you will find extra special holiday photo opportunities, which may or may not include the dazzling nighttime Winter Castle; the enormous tree on Main Street; the magnificent It’s a Small World Holiday façade after dark; the ‘real’ Santa in front of the stunning tree in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel, and many more.  Accentuate those photos with festive themed borders on the PhotoPass website and you’ve got the perfect family Christmas cards!*_


_*Whether or not you choose to invest the time and money in PhotoPass, you may want to meet a few characters.  During the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, the characters in the parks will sometimes dress in winter sweaters and scarves or Santa hats – maybe even reindeer ears.  Sometimes they simply wear their ‘street clothes’ and stand in front of a holiday display of some kind.  Often times you can find these furry, playful friends around Main Street, or maybe even in Toontown.  Occasionally they will appear in their seasonal outfits at character meals (more recently at Minnie and Friends).  And you are sure to find at least a couple of characters (including Santa Goofy) at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland.*_


_*Santa Claus is in hot demand during the holiday season.  Not only is he busy with his delivery duties on Christmas Eve, he is also a popular fixture in several places around Disneyland Resort.  *_

_*From the official start of the holiday season in November to Christmas Eve, you will find the familiar ‘Red Suit Santa’ at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (a.k.a. Big Thunder Ranch, a.k.a. Round-Up) in Disneyland and at the Elias & Co. store on Buena Vista Street, in California Adventure.  *_

_*From Thanksgiving to December 24th you can find Santa at all 3 of the Disneyland Resort hotels (at different times of day – see the “Hotels” post on page 1 of this thread for Santa’s approximate schedules).  Santa usually has a PhotoPass photographer with him at all locations except the one at the Paradise Pier Hotel (though the PPH Santa is said to be especially fun and lively) and sometimes the one at the Disneyland Hotel.*_

_*Infrequent sightings of a post-Christmas Santa, clad in a less formal green-ish ensemble at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, have been reported -- though I’m not sure if Green Plaid Santa is guaranteed to be at the JJJ every year between Christmas and New Year’s Day.  (At this rate, I’m not even sure if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is going to return, but we’ll save that for another Theme Week!)*_

_*Today I am posting a mix of my PhotoPass pictures, character pictures, and pictures of Santa’s various photo spots, but please feel free to share your holiday character pictures (whether or not they are PhotoPass), your Santa Claus photos and your PhotoPass pictures!!!!*_ 


_*

A few of my favorite PhotoPass Pictures through the years



From December 2013 – This was a free PhotoPass photo that I got with my PPH hotel reservation.  I had to go to the camera shop on Main Street to pick up the photo, and I later scanned it (hence, the diminished quality).  PhotoPass did not send me the actual photo file, which I think I would have preferred!

Anyway, I’m the one with the blue winter scarf, and the friendly faces you see around me (in front of the Buena Vista Street Christmas tree) are DIS’ers and Theme Week Countdown participants Janet/mom2rtk and her daughter, and Kathy/ksromack and her husband; as well as DIS’er Kim/kmedina and her family!











December 2011 – With Duffy at his former photo spot on Paradise Pier in DCA…










December 2009 - In front of the glorious nighttime Winter Castle, aglow in icicle lights…











December 2008 – With Santa at his Grand Californian Hotel photo spot (as you can see, I love me some winter scarves!)









December 2008 - Surprise (in front of the old, old DCA Christmas tree, pre-Buena Vista Street)!!!













Holiday-inspired Characters!



December 2013 – Notice that Buena Vista Street Goofy is wearing a holiday tie and a little wreath of some sort…














December 2013 – All the Pooh characters at this location in Critter Country wear some sort of holiday accessories/accents/attire!










November 2013 – Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- Holiday vest-wearing Mickey (excuse the blur – I literally had less than a second to snap, as people were running up to Mickey and I was trying to get one shot before anyone else ran in the frame)…









November 2012 – Buena Vista Street Pluto…










December 2010 - Reindeer Pluto at the Reindeer Round-Up (now known as the Jingle Jangle Jamboree)!












Ho ho ho!  It’s Santa Claus!



November 2013 – At the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (again, another slightly blurry shot because I had to snap super-fast to catch Santa while I had a view of him, before anyone else got in the way)…
















November 2013 – Another blink-and-you’ll-miss-him chance to snap Santa at Elias & Co. before people got in the way…














November 2012…Signs point the way to Santa at Elias & Co. …










December 2013 – Santa Claus’ jazzy, beach-themed photo spot at the Paradise Pier Hotel…















December 2013 – Santa’s elegant spot at the Grand Californian Hotel Christmas tree…















December 2013 – Santa’s lovely, detailed photo spot at the Disneyland Hotel (my favorite of the 3 hotel Santa locations)…




























*_​


_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.  *_

_*Please feel free to post your Holiday Character pictures, PhotoPass pictures and Santa Claus photos all this week, through Sunday, August 23, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  *_

_*Then, stay tuned for our third theme on Monday, August 24th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## petals

Some characters in their holiday finest: 

















This Mickey Mouse was the cutest. He was dancing along to the music playing nearby:





Jamboree characters:










Elias and Co.'s Santy:




and his elf:


----------



## mlnbabies




----------



## jammyjam25

What a great category for this week! I love themed characters. 




Holiday Mater greeting guests in Carsland.



Goofy helping out with the reservations at Carthay Circle.



The Dapper Dans in their Christmas finest!



Mickey & Pluto outside Carthay Circle.



One of the citizens of Main St. looking festive indeed.



Viva Navidad! Minnie



The Three Caballeros! Was so excited to get our photos with them. <3



Mrs. Claus at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree



This isn't my kiddo but I thought it was too cute watching them walk down the street with Santa and Ms. Claus holding their hands!

 
And finally, me with Santa. Because you're never too old to tell Santa what you want for Christmas.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Awww, what an adorable start to this Monday. I am not even more excited at being at Disneyland this Christmastime and doing Minnie's breakfast. I don't have any character pictures except for the small world clock wearing a Santa hat but don't think that counts. It is awesome seeing photos of some you fellow Dis-er's who chose to post them. I do have two character photos that show me but I am very old fashioned and prefer not to post that type of photo (showing me) online. This year I'll have to take more pictures in general and of the characters. I have never done Photo Pass before but may look into it due to the character breakfast. Hooray for week 2 of our countdown! Yesterday my church celebrated Christmas in August (missed doing it in July) so lol we're getting there


----------



## kylie71

Here are a few from me....

Santa inside Elias & Company:





My sister Loretta and I, 2014
I am on the left 
















Me getting a hug from my favorite character, Pluto!






Me and Miss. Minnie!





My sister and I....






Me: and Mr. Disney, and a friend!






Family: Brother Mike, SIL Susan, Me, and sister Loretta


----------



## valiamo

So funny to look at the awesome photos and see those that are locals ( dressed in hoodies, sweaters, and scarves) and those that are from northern climates and dressed in T-shirts and shorts.  

Great to see that Disney goes all out for this holiday, looking forward to our December trip, and YES I will be dressed in t-shirt and shorts!


----------



## pattyduke34

I Love taking pictures with characters!!


----------



## OHBelle

Here are my contributions to this weeks theme.  I never got a picture of Santa, which I am bummed about and it will be first on my list whenever I get the chance to get back to DLR during the Holiday season.  I will also get more pictures with the characters in their Holiday finery next time!


With Daisy




Carsland




Mater in his Santa hat





With Walt and Mickey




Disneyland


----------



## Sherry E

valiamo said:


> So funny to look at the awesome photos and see those that are locals ( dressed in hoodies, sweaters, and scarves) and those that are from northern climates and dressed in T-shirts and shorts.
> 
> Great to see that Disney goes all out for this holiday, looking forward to our December trip, and YES I will be dressed in t-shirt and shorts!



I don't know how many are locals here other than myself -- and even I don't live in Orange County (where Disneyland is).  

I hate heat.  I hate humidity.   I hate dry heat.  I hate harsh sun.  I can barely tolerate summer, and cannot wait for it to end.  This weather makes me ill, and is one of the things I dislike (intensely) about Los Angeles.  I've felt this way ever since I was a child, and I used to get terrible sunburns in the summer when I was younger. 

So I long for and excitedly await anything that even resembles cold air.  I love it!  I love to be cold enough to bundle up, rather than being miserable in the heat.   I am the one who is dancing and rejoicing when we are lucky enough to get something like 30-degree weather in December.  (And yes, people are going to be cold when it's 30 degrees if it has been 80-100 degrees all year -- when you're acclimated to certain conditions, that's how it works!)  Most of my fellow Los Angeles residents don't like cold, I gather.  Many of them go running for the parkas and scarves when it drops under 70 degrees (literally).  Not I, though.

In my intro post above -- look at the photo of my friends and me in front of the nighttime Winter Castle (from 2009).  I am wearing a t-shirt... in December.... at night (though you can't see my bare arms).  It was after 11 p.m., too.     In fact, it was the weekend immediately before Christmas, so it was pretty far into December.  It was probably 50-ish degrees, but there was no wind.   It was pleasant enough to where I didn't need to even put on a jacket, let alone a scarf or coat.  The year before -- in 2008 -- I was walking around with a hoodie on in December, and it was probably 40 some odd degrees -- and my teeth were chattering, even with the hoodie.  I tried to tough it out, but I couldn't talk because my teeth kept chattering!  It had also been 50 degrees in the daytime and super windy -- so that contributed to the coldness in the air.

In 2010, on my December trip, there was one day where it was 90 degrees -- miserable for me -- and probably in the 60s at night.  No scarf or jacket on that occasion!

December 2013, it was 30 degrees and I tried to avoid putting on mittens as long as possible, but I had to eventually warm up to stop my teeth from chattering.   The pain in my hip and leg (from an old back injury) was aggravated by the cold, and I began to feel nauseous.  So, as much as I was loving the blast of cold air in Southern California, it was causing me problems and I had to go indoors.


The temperatures can vary greatly in December -- from 50 to 90 degrees in the daytime, and from 30 to 60 degrees at night.  Things like wind can make a difference in how cold it feels!  If it is 50 degrees with no wind, and the sun is out, it won't feel cold.  However, if the wind kicks in and it's 50 degrees it suddenly gets quite chilly.    If it is raining, and windy and 50 degrees, it's cold.     Since I can tough it out and take a lot of weather that other people out here would consider cold, you know that if you see me wearing coats and scarves -- it is very cold for SoCal!

(By the way, in my first PhotoPass picture above, with *mom2rtk* and *ksromack*, I am the only one who is local there.  Even mom2rtk -- who does not live anywhere near California -- agreed that it was very cold that morning!!  By the time we took that photo, it had warmed up by a few degrees and I was already ready to shed the jacket and scarf -- but earlier that morning... Brrrrrrrrrrrr!)


----------



## sgrap

November 2005 . . . my teen in the pictures is now 24 and my preschooler is now a teenager!  And we've added another daughter!  Good memories . . . can't wait for our Christmas trip this November!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> I don't know how many are locals here other than myself -- and even I don't live in Orange County (where Disneyland is).
> 
> I hate heat.  I hate humidity.   I hate dry heat.  I hate harsh sun.  I can barely tolerate summer, and cannot wait for it to end.  This weather makes me ill, and is one of the things I dislike (intensely) about Los Angeles.  I've felt this way ever since I was a child, and I used to get terrible sunburns in the summer when I was younger.
> 
> So I long for and excitedly await anything that even resembles cold air.  I love it!  I love to be cold enough to bundle up, rather than being miserable in the heat.   I am the one who is dancing and rejoicing when we are lucky enough to get something like 30-degree weather in December.  (And yes, people are going to be cold when it's 30 degrees if it has been 80-100 degrees all year -- when you're acclimated to certain conditions, that's how it works!)  Most of my fellow Los Angeles residents don't like cold, I gather.  Many of them go running for the parkas and scarves when it drops under 70 degrees (literally).  Not I, though.
> 
> In my intro post above -- look at the photo of my friends and me in front of the nighttime Winter Castle (from 2009).  I am wearing a t-shirt... in December.... at night (though you can't see my bare arms).  It was after 11 p.m., too.     In fact, it was the weekend immediately before Christmas, so it was pretty far into December.  It was probably 50-ish degrees, but there was no wind.   It was pleasant enough to where I didn't need to even put on a jacket, let alone a scarf or coat.  The year before -- in 2008 -- I was walking around with a hoodie on in December, and it was probably 40 some odd degrees -- and my teeth were chattering, even with the hoodie.  I tried to tough it out, but I couldn't talk because my teeth kept chattering!  It had also been 50 degrees in the daytime and super windy -- so that contributed to the coldness in the air.
> 
> In 2010, on my December trip, there was one day where it was 90 degrees -- miserable for me -- and probably in the 60s at night.  No scarf or jacket on that occasion!
> 
> December 2013, it was 30 degrees and I tried to avoid putting on mittens as long as possible, but I had to eventually warm up to stop my teeth from chattering.   The pain in my hip and leg (from an old back injury) was aggravated by the cold, and I began to feel nauseous.  So, as much as I was loving the blast of cold air in Southern California, it was causing me problems and I had to go indoors.
> 
> 
> The temperatures can vary greatly in December -- from 50 to 90 degrees in the daytime, and from 30 to 60 degrees at night.  Things like wind can make a difference in how cold it feels!  If it is 50 degrees with no wind, and the sun is out, it won't feel cold.  However, if the wind kicks in and it's 50 degrees it suddenly gets quite chilly.    If it is raining, and windy and 50 degrees, it's cold.     Since I can tough it out and take a lot of weather that other people out here would consider cold, you know that if you see me wearing coats and scarves -- it is very cold for SoCal!
> 
> (By the way, in my first PhotoPass picture above, with *mom2rtk* and *ksromack*, I am the only one who is local there.  Even mom2rtk -- who does not live anywhere near California -- agreed that it was very cold that morning!!  By the time we took that photo, it had warmed up by a few degrees and I was already ready to shed the jacket and scarf -- but earlier that morning... Brrrrrrrrrrrr!)



When I was there for Thanksgiving 2010, it was FREEZING, and I live in Northern Nevada, 30 miles from Truckee, Ca.  That is near Lake Tahoe, and often the coldest place in the USA in the winters.
That 2010 trip, the highs we're in the 40's, and windy.... we wore gloves in the day time, and layered clothing, including Hoodies!  It was a miserable time at the park!
Fast forward to last Thanksgiving....... I wore shorts and t-shirts everyday of the trip, including my Teva sandals. It was 90 plus everyday. You just never know with So/Cal!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> When I was there for Thanksgiving 2010, it was FREEZING, and I live in Northern Nevada, 30 miles from Truckee, Ca.  That is near Lake Tahoe, and often the coldest place in the USA in the winters.
> That 2010 trip, the highs we're in the 40's, and windy.... we wore gloves in the day time, and layered clothing, including Hoodies!  It was a miserable time at the park!
> Fast forward to last Thanksgiving....... I wore shorts and t-shirts everyday of the trip, including my Teva sandals. It was 90 plus everyday. You just never know with So/Cal!
> 
> --Lori



That's exactly it, Lori!  I totally agree.  I remember Las Vegas being absolutely arctic when I was there many years ago -- it was in February, and it was cooooooold.   Out here, the weather can go in so many different directions between September and December, but, in the last couple of months of the year, if a little bit of wind or rain comes along it can make the air seem really cold.  Even the people who are used to cold in their own states are not expecting SoCal to be cold in any way, so it is surprising when they end up here during a 30 degree or 40 degree week.


----------



## kylie71

I have learned to bring both kinds of clothes to So/Cal in November!   We have had more warm/hot weather in Nov than cold... 2010 was the only really cold weather we have encountered in over 20 years worth of Thanksgiving trips! That's a pretty good record!
We did have a rainy Christmas trip there once where it rained for a solid 3 days.... but that was a long time ago, maybe the last El Nino year, even!

We have had such mild, and dry winters in the Sierras, everything has changed with Global warming.   Sadly!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I have learned to bring both kinds of clothes to So/Cal in November!   We have had more warm/hot weather in Nov than cold... 2010 was the only really cold weather we have encountered in over 20 years worth of Thanksgiving trips! That's a pretty good record!
> We did have a rainy Christmas trip there once where it rained for a solid 3 days.... but that was a long time ago, maybe the last El Nino year, even!
> 
> We have had such mild, and dry winters in the Sierras, everything has changed with Global warming.   Sadly!
> 
> --Lori



Going in November is the key -- it very rarely drops down to 40 degrees or below in November, unless it's like 5 a.m.!  December, on the other hand, is a whole different story.  You would encounter many more cold days/nights out here if you went to DLR in December, January and sometimes even February.  I love it, though -- even though I have realized that it will aggravate the pain in my leg/hip and make me queasy, I would still much rather bundle up to feel warm than have to deal with being miserable in the heat.


----------



## PHXscuba

Both of my later 2013 visits (in mid-September, and the December one when we met) were unseasonably cold. That day in December was cold enough that they turned off the water to Grizzly River Run and kept it closed. I had hot chocolate 3 times that day (Ghirardelli was the best by far). The wind was the real problem that day, chilling me and eventually stopping World of Color (holiday version).

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Both of my later 2013 visits (in mid-September, and the December one when we met) were unseasonably cold. That day in December was cold enough that they turned off the water to Grizzly River Run and kept it closed. I had hot chocolate 3 times that day (Ghirardelli was the best by far). The wind was the real problem that day, chilling me and eventually stopping World of Color (holiday version).
> 
> PHXscuba



Oh my goodness -- I remember that day!  That was the Club 33 day (and I had met Janet/mom2rtk and Kathy/ksromack the day before, when it was also cold).  The wind was crazy for a while.  I remember reading in your TR about not being able to see the entire Winter Dreams because it had to stop due to wind.  And I remember that you got hot chocolate at least once -- did you get some in Hollywood Land at some point?  - but I had forgotten that you had it 3 times!  (The Club 33 version of hot chocolate was tasty, but lukewarm.)


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Oh my goodness -- I remember that day!  That was the Club 33 day (and I had met Janet/mom2rtk and Kathy/ksromack the day before, when it was also cold).  The wind was crazy for a while.  I remember reading in your TR about not being able to see the entire Winter Dreams because it had to stop due to wind.  And I remember that you got hot chocolate at least once -- did you get some in Hollywood Land at some point?  - but I had forgotten that you had it 3 times!  (The Club 33 version of hot chocolate was tasty, but lukewarm.)



Let's see, in the morning I had mint hot chocolate from HollywoodLand (Award Weiners or Schmoozies?), the cup I had at Club 33, and Ghirardelli to keep us warm while waiting for WoC.  I do love hot coca but don't get nearly enough chance to drink it here in AZ (and I sit here in the 106 heat slurping a large diet soda).

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Let's see, in the morning I had mint hot chocolate from HollywoodLand (Award Weiners or Schmoozies?), the cup I had at Club 33, and Ghirardelli to keep us warm while waiting for WoC.  I do love hot coca but don't get nearly enough chance to drink it here in AZ (and I sit here in the 106 heat slurping a large diet soda).
> 
> PHXscuba



I'm trying to get myself into "Fall food/drink mode," and start preparing my taste buds for warm drinks and seasonal flavors.  But really, it's too hot, and all I have been craving are cold, fruity things -- lemonade, strawberry smoothies or Frappuccinos -- or root beer floats!  I am hoping that the arrival of the Dreyer's Grand Peppermint Wonderland ice cream next month will help me with the transition from summer flavors to holiday flavors!


----------



## kylie71

Its 98 here today, and I also had a large Diet soda with lunch... I have given up many things, but I hold on to that 1 diet soda a day!

In 2010, we drank hot cocoa too, the then Market House also had a pretty good hot apple cider. Something I had never had at Disneyland!
We spent some time in the Hearthstone Lounge that trip, getting a Bailey's and coffee! 

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Its 98 here today, and I also had a large Diet soda with lunch... I have given up many things, but I hold on to that 1 diet soda a day!
> 
> In 2010, we drank hot cocoa too, the then Market House also had a pretty good hot apple cider. Something I had never had at Disneyland!
> We spent some time in the Hearthstone Lounge that trip, getting a Bailey's and coffee!
> 
> --Lori



I have not had cider in soooooo long.  Either it's just not cold enough to drink it, or when it is cold enough I don't have any around and handy.  I would like to try some of Disneyland's cider!

It's funny you and PHXscuba mention the soda.  Normally I drink water and plain black coffee in everyday life.  Despite the cravings for the lemonade, root beer floats and Frappuccinos, I have only had a few this whole year (since spring).  I tend to save the "splurging" on beverages for trips.  However, I do keep soda in the fridge for those "just in case" times, and it has been hot and uncomfortable enough to where I broke down and drank a soda to cool off a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> December 2013, it was 30 degrees and I tried to avoid putting on mittens as long as possible, but I had to eventually warm up to stop my teeth from chattering.   The pain in my hip and leg (from an old back injury) was aggravated by the cold, and I began to feel nauseous.  So, as much as I was loving the blast of cold air in Southern California, it was causing me problems and I had to go indoors.
> 
> (By the way, in my first PhotoPass picture above, with *mom2rtk* and *ksromack*, I am the only one who is local there.  Even mom2rtk -- who does not live anywhere near California -- agreed that it was very cold that morning!!  By the time we took that photo, it had warmed up by a few degrees and I was already ready to shed the jacket and scarf -- but earlier that morning... Brrrrrrrrrrrr!)


It WAS chilly that day!  Fortunately I knew to bring a variety of clothes (and this is actually true for WDW during December).  I'll post my pics tomorrow but wanted to comment on how great everyone's photos have been!


----------



## lorijohnhill

kylie71 said:


> When I was there for Thanksgiving 2010, it was FREEZING, and I live in Northern Nevada, 30 miles from Truckee, Ca.  That is near Lake Tahoe, and often the coldest place in the USA in the winters.
> That 2010 trip, the highs we're in the 40's, and windy.... we wore gloves in the day time, and layered clothing, including Hoodies!  It was a miserable time at the park!
> Fast forward to last Thanksgiving....... I wore shorts and t-shirts everyday of the trip, including my Teva sandals. It was 90 plus everyday. You just never know with So/Cal!
> 
> --Lori



We were there for Thanksgiving 2010 also! I was just looking at my photos yesterday and marveling at how bundled up we were! It was cold! I would love to have some of that cold right now....


----------



## kylie71

Are you from California? Seems like you are.... Yes, it's very hot here the last few days!  I would like a 60ish day.....

--Lori


----------



## lorijohnhill

kylie71 said:


> Are you from California? Seems like you are.... Yes, it's very hot here the last few days!  I would like a 60ish day.....
> 
> --Lori


Yes, Sacramento. Like Sherry, I get sick from the heat. I much prefer fall and winter.


----------



## kylie71

I was born in Carmichael! It's Small world after all.........

--Lori


----------



## lorijohnhill

Thanksgiving trip 2010... she was so little!





Tigger was bouncing her! LOL It was so funny!


January 2015








Back to Thanksgiving 2010. This was the only Santa she ever visited with hysterical tears and screaming. 


 





kylie71 said:


> I was born in Carmichael! It's Small world after all.........
> 
> --Lori


hmmm... same name, same area of origin (I was born on Mather AF base), visit Disney at the same time... I'd say it's a very small world!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you again to all for sharing your awesome photos and also in some letting us "meet" us through them, too. I have enjoyed very much a more careful gander at photos from earlier today and also later. I would love to meet some of you sometime at DL, awesome some of you have done that already. Thanks to all for the awesome border pictures, too, love them all and maybe one day will invest as I said in that thread in PP+. I appreciate being able to check it out more live through your pix here now. 

Anyway....trying to not forget anyone. OhBelle, I don't think I have ever seen Daisy at the parks before....now that I think about it....maybe Donald has been hiding too? Such a cute picture and looks like you and your husband were having fun 

Kylie, from yesterday Drummer Mouse Mickey by the popcorn and TV set featuring a snowy village is so cool! From today,  Reindeer Pluto, aww.  His Mouse friend Mickey probably has a little favorite character place in my heart but I have always liked Pluto too. Cool he's your favorite. 

Sherry thanks again for the PP pictures and it is also so cool meeting some Dis-ers on here, thanks for sharing. The castle is gorgeous and so cute Santa Duffy.  I love Winnie the Pooh and Friends. I got to meet him, tigger, and eyeore last December. No Rabbit. Cute to see Santa Rabbit and will keep an ear out for him this year. 

Petals, Mickey in his green sweater is adorable! Lol is Goofy doing a puzzle?

Minbabies, thanks for sharing your pix, too. The cars/map border is neat. 

Jammyjam, I like your username. Mickey and Pluto sure do look all decked out 

Valiamo, I am local and cane be weather sensitive. I lived up in NorCal, for years where it was much cooler than down here and was usually bundled up but got more used to it for some reason. I remember teaching preschool out here (I am local, about 45-1 hour from DL) and some later afternoons outside being freezing. I'd wear a sweatshirt under a parka and a knit hat. At that time, I was also thinner than I am now, maybe close to being too thin and maybe that's why I was cold. Last December for a Candlelight night, the earlier time, I was a little cold but okay in a long sleeved T and a lightweight but heavier fleecy sweatshirt. 

Pattyduke what a precious little boy and picture with Mrs. Claus. 

Hooray for Christmas memories and pictures in August.  Thanks again for sharing to all!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

here is my fav from last year. I will look to get more up this week but I have had a long couple days and have a couple long days ahead of me so getting this in just in case I miss the rest the week.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'll post my photos tomorrow. School (aka Fall  ) starts on Wed and we've been busy with back to school mode. We did escape the heat this weekend (105 here) in favor of the coast - after taking the big girls to the Taylor Swift concert on Friday night. On an aside, AMAZING concert!!!!



kylie71 said:


> When I was there for Thanksgiving 2010, it was FREEZING, and I live in Northern Nevada, 30 miles from Truckee, Ca.  That is near Lake Tahoe, and often the coldest place in the USA in the winters.
> That 2010 trip, the highs we're in the 40's, and windy.... we wore gloves in the day time, and layered clothing, including Hoodies!  It was a miserable time at the park!
> Fast forward to last Thanksgiving....... I wore shorts and t-shirts everyday of the trip, including my Teva sandals. It was 90 plus everyday. You just never know with So/Cal!
> 
> --Lori





lorijohnhill said:


> We were there for Thanksgiving 2010 also! I was just looking at my photos yesterday and marveling at how bundled up we were! It was cold! I would love to have some of that cold right now....



We were there Thanksgiving week 2010 and I agree about it being FREEZING. I look at pictures and wonder if we were wimps, since we've been in tshirts the past few years. Glad to know that we were validated in wearing our winter jackets!


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## mvf-m11c

Minnie




Santa Chair at the GCH Lobby




At the DLH




Jingle Jangle Jamboree




Santa goofy




Three Caballeros during Viva Navidad Street Party




Mickey during Viva Navidad Street Party


----------



## bhyer

So many happy memories of our holiday trips.

And a few more, because I just couldn't narrow it down.


----------



## sgrap

bhyer said:


> So many happy memories of our holiday trips.


Absolutely darling pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

I am loving all of the wonderfully charming Holiday Character-PhotoPass-Santa photos everyone has been sharing today!!!   There are so many photos that are bright, sharp and crystal clear as well! I used to do this theme sort of towards the end of the Countdown until last year.  In 2014 I decided to put it at the beginning of the Countdown as a sort of 'introduction' -- as Mona/flyingdumbo127 said, she is "meeting" us in a way, by seeing our photos and putting faces to the names!  This year I didn't want to start the Countdown with the same theme, but I also didn't want to wait any longer than the second week to do it.

There are going to be a lot of themes coming up that are more scenery/detail-based, so it's nice to have at least one theme with a lot of people pictures too!

I have to say that the Mrs. Claus at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up is great -- she looks like what I would expect Mrs. Claus to look like.  I hope Mrs. Claus has a home somewhere in Disneyland after the Ranch closes for good in a year or two.


----------



## egritz

lorijohnhill said:


>


Where oh where did you get this picture! Anyone know if it will be available to get this Holiday season???


----------



## egritz

2013:




































Not Disney, but Snoopy was wearing a Christmas vest at Knott's too!





2014:
Couple of PP Magic Shots:































Not sure if Jack & Sally count since they are only around in the fall?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here are my contributions for this week:



Santa









Characters





































Photopass

































Corinna


----------



## kylie71

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you again to all for sharing your awesome photos and also in some letting us "meet" us through them, too. I have enjoyed very much a more careful gander at photos from earlier today and also later. I would love to meet some of you sometime at DL, awesome some of you have done that already. Thanks to all for the awesome border pictures, too, love them all and maybe one day will invest as I said in that thread in PP+. I appreciate being able to check it out more live through your pix here now.
> 
> Anyway....trying to not forget anyone. OhBelle, I don't think I have ever seen Daisy at the parks before....now that I think about it....maybe Donald has been hiding too? Such a cute picture and looks like you and your husband were having fun
> 
> Kylie, from yesterday Drummer Mouse Mickey by the popcorn and TV set featuring a snowy village is so cool! From today,  Reindeer Pluto, aww.  His Mouse friend Mickey probably has a little favorite character place in my heart but I have always liked Pluto too. Cool he's your favorite.
> 
> Sherry thanks again for the PP pictures and it is also so cool meeting some Dis-ers on here, thanks for sharing. The castle is gorgeous and so cute Santa Duffy.  I love Winnie the Pooh and Friends. I got to meet him, tigger, and eyeore last December. No Rabbit. Cute to see Santa Rabbit and will keep an ear out for him this year.
> 
> Petals, Mickey in his green sweater is adorable! Lol is Goofy doing a puzzle?
> 
> Minbabies, thanks for sharing your pix, too. The cars/map border is neat.
> 
> Jammyjam, I like your username. Mickey and Pluto sure do look all decked out
> 
> Valiamo, I am local and cane be weather sensitive. I lived up in NorCal, for years where it was much cooler than down here and was usually bundled up but got more used to it for some reason. I remember teaching preschool out here (I am local, about 45-1 hour from DL) and some later afternoons outside being freezing. I'd wear a sweatshirt under a parka and a knit hat. At that time, I was also thinner than I am now, maybe close to being too thin and maybe that's why I was cold. Last December for a Candlelight night, the earlier time, I was a little cold but okay in a long sleeved T and a lightweight but heavier fleecy sweatshirt.
> 
> Pattyduke what a precious little boy and picture with Mrs. Claus.
> 
> Hooray for Christmas memories and pictures in August.  Thanks again for sharing to all!



Thank You so much for your nice words!  I loved that window scene too!  It was at Off the Page , book store... in CA!  So, retro!

--Lori



lorijohnhill said:


> hmmm... same name, same area of origin (I was born on Mather AF base), visit Disney at the same time... I'd say it's a very small world!


The song is in my head now....... not good at 5am!  lol!

--Lori


----------



## mlnbabies

Corinna,

Love the pictures with you holding the Mickey ear wreath!


----------



## lvdis

Can anyone tell me what Viva Navidad in DCA is?  Is it a parade or a stage show?  Is it typically offered more than once a day?  I would love to see it when we are there in December, but I'm not sure I understand what or where it is.  Thanks!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Okay, it is truly time for Disneyland in December right now.  Love all is mornings pictures so far. The characters wearing their Christmas sweaters and some Santa hats too are adorable. It makes me happy to see all of you enjoying your trips as well. I hope somehow JJJ will be there this year. I will be much more on the character lookout this year and just taking in the smaller extras, too. I am looking forward to also trying to spot the decorations on Storyland Canal Boats. I am hoping lol Dumbo himself requested a Santa hat and will be wearing one. I told a CM last year that Dumbo (the ride) needed hats and she agreed. It would be fun to see more rides in the spirit. 

Kylie/Lori, that is cool about the bookstore! 

So far, it's a little cooler today, Sherry! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## lorijohnhill

egritz said:


> Where oh where did you get this picture! Anyone know if it will be available to get this Holiday season???



The computer is not showing me which picture you would like to know about. If you can repost it, or describe it, I can let you know where it was taken.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Disboards is acting up for me today!

Here are mine for this week.

Characters from JJJ. I'm so sad this area will be gone and I'm really hoping for some sort of version this year, even if it's scaled back.













Santa from the Parade




I have more, but I don't like posting pictures of my kids on a public forum, so I apologize for not sharing them. That said, I'm going to break my rule this one time because this is my favorite PP picture taken of us ever. I highly recommend getting the PP+; the photographer did an entire photo shoot with us (different combinations of us, different poses, etc) and I really think they take the extra time when the see the lanyard.


----------



## jammyjam25

lvdis said:


> Can anyone tell me what Viva Navidad in DCA is?  Is it a parade or a stage show?  Is it typically offered more than once a day?  I would love to see it when we are there in December, but I'm not sure I understand what or where it is.  Thanks!



Viva Navidad is held near the Boardwalk Pizza/Paradise Garden Grill Area of Paradise Pier. There's a street parade that runs multiple times throughout the day down that section of the pier. It's VERY fun and high energy, we really loved it. There's also crafts for kids and a photo op area where Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, and the Three Caballeros all meet for photos dressed in traditional outfits.

It's a small little area but definitely worth checking out imo. And the parade/celebration is not to be missed!


----------



## OHBelle

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you again to all for sharing your awesome photos and also in some letting us "meet" us through them, too. I have enjoyed very much a more careful gander at photos from earlier today and also later. I would love to meet some of you sometime at DL, awesome some of you have done that already. Thanks to all for the awesome border pictures, too, love them all and maybe one day will invest as I said in that thread in PP+. I appreciate being able to check it out more live through your pix here now.
> 
> Anyway....trying to not forget anyone. OhBelle, I don't think I have ever seen Daisy at the parks before....now that I think about it....maybe Donald has been hiding too? Such a cute picture and looks like you and your husband were having fun
> 
> 
> Hooray for Christmas memories and pictures in August.  Thanks again for sharing to all!



_flyingdumbo127-_  Thanks! We didn't see Donald during our trip, but I am sure he was out somewhere.  Our dog is named Daisy, so I was happy to find Daisy during our trip.  She was adorable in her Holiday outfit!  My husband and I had a wonderful time and wish we could go again this year!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, it is cool to meet those of you who have shared pictures in that extra way. I'm sorry be old fashioned that way myself but hey we can rectify that by having a meet up 

OhBelle, I love that you have a dog named Daisy, very cute. My grandparents who are with Jesus now had names with some of the letters in "daisy" and I have thought about that in the past as a kid name. As for Donald....maybe he was taking Huey, Dewy, and Louie for a ride on his boat (one that actually sailed--as opposed to I think a stationery Toon Town boat). I will keep an eye out for him in December, Daisy, too.


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

Forgive me for asking, and please send me to the right thread if I am asking in the wrong place, but when do the Disney Hotels put out the holiday rates for pass holders? I was hoping to book the Grande at christmas.


----------



## ishbit92

Yay I love this week's theme, & looking at everyone's photos! I'm a huge fan of the Photopass + program. I got it last year & am pretty sure that I'm going to get it again when I go this December, even if I will only be there for 3 days this time. Brace yourselves, because I have a lot of photos haha.

What I love most about this photo is that we are all wearing something on our heads & sunglasses 




California Adventure Santa! He was in one of the shops--Elias & Co. I think? We decided to get these pictures on a whim, and I am glad we did! My nerd brother made that face in every photo that evening, my husband looks normal, and I am Buddy the Elf level of excited to see Santa 




In front of the CA tree




This is the only magic shot I got during the whole trip. I guess I didn't realize that you needed to ask for them. My goal this time is to get more magic shots. 




Goofy in his Viva Navidad garb. This was the day after my husband proposed to me, and we were wearing our "happily ever after buttons". Goofy inquired as to why we were wearing them, and when we told him he got so all choked up--I love Goofy 
















Mickey! 




Minnie & Friends Plaza Inn Breakfast. This Minnie is particularly tiny--I look like a giant haha 




This was one of those serendipitous times where you happen to see a character when they first come out so you get to be first in line!




Can't wait to see more photos from everyone, and for next week's theme!


----------



## lorijohnhill

Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> Forgive me for asking, and please send me to the right thread if I am asking in the wrong place, but when do the Disney Hotels put out the holiday rates for pass holders? I was hoping to book the Grande at christmas.


The passholder rates have been coming out about 6 weeks or so from the beginning the season. So for the Holidays, if they have a special rate, it should come out the end of September, beginning of October.

All these photos make me REALLY want to go at Christmas!! I have to get my credit card from this year's adventures paid off first (which means my husband REALLY needs to get a job!) He had an interview today, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sherry E

lvdis said:


> Can anyone tell me what Viva Navidad in DCA is?  Is it a parade or a stage show?  Is it typically offered more than once a day?  I would love to see it when we are there in December, but I'm not sure I understand what or where it is.  Thanks!



jammyjam25 gave you most of the important info.  I will add that there are also special menu items for the event (see the Eating, Drinking and Being Merry Post on page 1 of this thread, and look under the Viva Navidad category).  It's a very lively, jubilant and colorful celebration.  When the little street party/mini-parade gets going, the music is infectious and joyful. 

I think that Viva Navidad was kind of a surprise hit.    Also, Disney had been doing a Three Kings Day celebration at the end of the holiday season (in early January), but that event was in Disneyland.  When Viva Navidad was introduced to DCA in 2013, the Three Kings Day celebration became included in VN in early January.

Epcot has really tapped into something with the wonderful observations of holidays around the world -- whether it's music, traditions, special foods or whatever, people seem to love it.  We are sorely lacking in international holiday celebrations at Disneyland Resort, but when anything even close to an internationally-themed event is introduced (such as the various themed days during Limited Time Magic 2 years ago), it's very popular.  I think that's why Viva Navidad is such a hit -- it's something different from what we see anywhere else in the parks, really.

There are also links to more info about Viva Navidad in the California Adventure-specific post on page 1 as well. You will see more of Viva Navidad in an upcoming Theme Week during this Countdown. 





lorijohnhill said:


> The computer is not showing me which picture you would like to know about. If you can repost it, or describe it, I can let you know where it was taken.



I couldn't see the photo that was being referenced either, but I assumed it was my browser acting up.  I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who can't see it!




Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> Forgive me for asking, and please send me to the right thread if I am asking in the wrong place, but when do the Disney Hotels put out the holiday rates for pass holders? I was hoping to book the Grande at christmas.



It's a holiday-related question, so it fits here too (as well as in any other discount-related thread)!  In fact, last year I announced one or two discounts in the previous Superthread, as I knew a lot of people were hoping for discounts in December.   lorijohnhill is right that it will be a little while before any discounts come out.  I think that there was a Disney Visa discount that came out in September last year.  Then there were "Fall discounts" for both AP holders and the general public that came out not long after the Visa offer. 

The Fall discounts and the Visa discounts usually cover very specific weeks or days in October, November and the first half of December.  The latest the offers extend is generally to the weekend immediately before Christmas.  You have to look closely at the offers, though, and read all the fine print.  When you actually see which dates they cover, it ends up being very few dates.  There are more dates excluded from the offers than included, it seems.  Also, some of them have 'catches,' like you have to book a package, or you have to book a minimum of 2 nights, etc.  Some of them will offer a higher discount on early weekdays, but only 10% or nothing on weekends.  The discounts could be as high as 25% or as low as 10% -- or anywhere in between.


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Love the pictures this week! I can't wait to actually experience the holidays at Disneyland myself!


----------



## pudinhd

Still using old photos...  Hoping to get my computer fixed!


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

Thanks.

We are hoping to actually go from Dec29-Jan 2. We have just upgraded out passes to premium and can't wait to go on New Years. The crowds don't bother us. We have survived 24 hours and the scary days in July.

I am not hoping for big discount, but just a little can go a long way.

I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Sherry E

You might possibly get a 10% discount at the GCH with your AP, but it's not guaranteed.  That week is the busiest of the year, as you know, so Disney stops the discounts before Christmas because they know they'll be booked up without offering discounts.  Some folks are saying that the hotels are not giving the 10% daily discount to AP holders anymore, and I'm not sure if it's true.

They used to offer a 10% discount to AP holders 365 days a year, and then better AP discounts on other dates.  They may only offer the 10% on certain days now.  It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## egritz

lorijohnhill said:


> The computer is not showing me which picture you would like to know about. If you can repost it, or describe it, I can let you know where it was taken.


 
Thanks for reading - I tried to re-post it, but i guess it isn't showing you. It is the one with marshmallow from Frozen!


----------



## lorijohnhill

egritz said:


> Thanks for reading - I tried to re-post it, but i guess it isn't showing you. It is the one with marshmallow from Frozen!


Ah, he was in the back corner behind where the kids dance section of the Freeze the Night was located. Where the big Teapot is located right now. I'd bet he'll be back this year.


----------



## egritz

lorijohnhill said:


> Ah, he was in the back corner behind where the kids dance section of the Freeze the Night was located. Where the big Teapot is located right now. I'd bet he'll be back this year.



Okay, I'll have to look for it and ask. We were there in November last year, before they had opened up the Frozen stuff over in DCA. Thank you!!


----------



## Comicbookmommy

We're going on our first Disney Cruise (Christmas themed!), then flying back home to CA to visit Disneyland  Looking to splurge and stay at the GCH, but also want to wait for those hopeful discounts on rooms. Should I book a room ahead of time, then apply the discount later (can I even do that?) Or should I just wait?

Can't wait for Fall and the march of Holidays to begin!


----------



## sgrap

Comicbookmommy said:


> We're going on our first Disney Cruise (Christmas themed!), then flying back home to CA to visit Disneyland  Looking to splurge and stay at the GCH, but also want to wait for those hopeful discounts on rooms. Should I book a room ahead of time, then apply the discount later (can I even do that?) Or should I just wait?
> 
> Can't wait for Fall and the march of Holidays to begin!


Yes, book now and then keep looking. They will fix your reservation if you find a bigger discount.


----------



## engo

A big thank you to all who posted these fantabulous pictures!  I love theme week!  we normally go this time of year so it's been hard for the kids, the pictures give them something to look forward to.  

With El Niño on the back of my mind, we have yet to decide whether to stop by San Diego before Disneyland.  The kids love Legoland, Seaworld and the Safari Park, but these parks are so exposed to the elements, not sure if we want to risk it.


----------



## ksromack

Chip and Dale.....I LOVE them.  They are so animated and mischievious!




Santa at PPH




Santa goin' solo:




Pluto is tending to his fans:




We later got a pic with Jack but never had the timing right to catch them both together:




Breakfast at Disneyland Hotel-first pic with Pluto before we eat:




And the gang at breakfast:













Jingle Jangle Jamboree with Santa Mickey:




Minnie in her holiday sweater:




Donald....without pants 




Goofy:




DCA caught Mater and Lightning driving down the street:




Cute interaction between Pluto and Cruella:




Pooh:




I don't think I've even loaded the Photopass photos from this trip....but I must admit, I'm enjoying the reminiscing!

Found the Photopass photos!
Here's the one of just us girls on that December day in 2013:




Nighttime photo of the castle




We had the most fun with Sully and the PP photographer




DCA tree:




Nighttime Carsland:


----------



## Sherry E

Such great photos from everyone this week!  It is very evident in all of the pictures that people are having fun and really enjoying themselves!



Comicbookmommy said:


> We're going on our first Disney Cruise (Christmas themed!), then flying back home to CA to visit Disneyland  Looking to splurge and stay at the GCH, but also want to wait for those hopeful discounts on rooms. Should I book a room ahead of time, then apply the discount later (can I even do that?) Or should I just wait?
> 
> Can't wait for Fall and the march of Holidays to begin!



I'm with you!  Even though it will probably be ridiculously hot on the first day of Fall (a sad truth about Southern California), at least it is a step in the right direction.  Basically, once we officially get to the start of Fall, in my mind the holiday season has unofficially begun.  That's when the Harvest/Autumnal décor is acceptable to hang on one's door or wherever.  Then, of course, more pumpkins begin appearing in October.   Halloween marks the beginning of the holiday season as far as I am concerned.   The Autumn/Fall décor transitions nicely from Halloween to Thanksgiving, with bits of Christmas sneaking in.  And then it's a giant wave of holiday splendor -- music, movies, lights, trees, crisp air, aromas, flavors, etc.  I can't wait!  I don't know how rainy it will or won't be, but I love to just walk around the neighborhood and soak in the season.  I like seeing the Christmas trees in people's windows, and the different ways people decorate them. I like seeing which houses go all out with their décor, and which ones just slap a wreath on the door and call it a day.   I like to go up to The Grove (shopping center), and stand there while all of the fake snow gets in my hair and nostrils! 

What I suggest doing is making your hotel reservation over the phone, and not online.  Call the reservations dept. at Disneyland to make a "room only" reservation, and ask the Cast Member if you will be able to apply a discount later if one should arise.   In the past, it was no problem to apply a new discount to an existing room only reservation (the packages can be a bit trickier, so I suggest skipping the packages and go for the "room only"), and I've definitely done that very thing, but I remember hearing something in the not too  distant past about how certain discounts may not be applied to existing reservations anymore.  I don't know which ones will have restrictions, but it would not shock me if that's true and that Disney is beginning to limit discounts on existing bookings.  I don't trust them with that.  So I would want to be sure to get confirmation that I'd be able to do that over the phone.



engo said:


> A big thank you to all who posted these fantabulous pictures!  I love theme week!  we normally go this time of year so it's been hard for the kids, the pictures give them something to look forward to.
> 
> With El Niño on the back of my mind, we have yet to decide whether to stop by San Diego before Disneyland.  The kids love Legoland, Seaworld and the Safari Park, but these parks are so exposed to the elements, not sure if we want to risk it.



It is nice to see everyone's smiling faces in all of the fun photos, isn't it?  The Theme Weeks will keep on rolling through early November, so your kids will have a lot to look at and soak in before your trip.

El Nino is a big question mark this year!  While all of the weather information services and scientists seem to agree that we are going to get "above average" rainfall in Southern California this year, some of them don't agree on exactly how intense it will be -- how heavy, how relentless, etc. Some of them are on the "Godzilla El Nino" side, and others are on the more reserved, cautious side, stating that they're not sure exactly how rainy it will be.  In other words, is it going to rain (torrentially) every day for weeks on end?  It's happened before, but will it happen again?  Or, is it going to rain a whole lot in a short period of time, then stop for a few days, then start up with a vengeance again?   Or, is a sudden drop in ocean temperature going to happen, causing much less rain than expected?

It's hard to know exactly what and how to plan, because you don't know how much rain you will be dealing with, and for how long of a stretch.  It's still possible that the current El Nino conditions will fizzle out a tiny bit, leaving the rain to be not as bad as expected.  Or, it could hit certain areas a bit worse than other places.   I guess we won't know the week by week specifics until we get to late Fall/early winter, or whenever the weather begins to kick in.


----------



## petals

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Petals, Mickey in his green sweater is adorable! Lol is Goofy doing a puzzle?


That picture of Mickey was taken on his birthday last year as well  

Goofy was colouring a picture at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree


----------



## Speechphi

*My holiday characters, Santa, & photo-pass photos.

I'm sharing the ones that I added borders to, just so people could see what borders were available last year (I didn't add any in 2011).

Winnie-the-Pooh from afar, 2011





Pluto at the Reindeer Round-Up, 2011





Santa in "his house" at the Reindeer Round-Up, 2011





Santa at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, 2014





Santa at Elias & Co, 2014





Playing reindeer games, 2014





Goofy on Main Street, 2014





Mickey on Main Street, 2014





Minnie at the Plaza Inn, 2014





Pluto at the Plaza Inn, 2014; you can barely see it, but he is wearing a Santa hat




*
*Stitch in a box*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*Tinkerbell*

*

*

*

*

*Kissing under the mistletoe*

*

*


----------



## Sherry E

Well, Halloween Time is shaping up to be a sad, thin shell of its former self, unless Disney has some surprises in store.  Not only is the Halloween Carnival gone (and today there was both a Parks Blog and a press release that conveniently did not mention the Carnival), but the characters in Halloween attire -- who would normally be found at the Carnival -- are being relegated to 'Halloween Party only' status.  That's right -- if you want to meet the characters in Halloween costumes, you're out of luck during Halloween Time unless you fork over extra money to attend Mickey's Halloween Party.  This breaks years of tradition.  So, really, what you're left with in the daytime are (hopefully) some decorations on Main Street, Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is not exclusive to Halloween Time) and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.    Oh, and the Dia de los Muertos display (which takes all of 5 minutes to look at).  And the hard ticket party includes a parade that is not a Halloween excusive either.  

One has to wonder what this sad state of affairs means for the holiday season.  Will Disney cut the holidays back even more -- simply because there is more to cut back? --  or will they continue to treat it like the special season that it is, and not strip away alllllll of the elements (which you will be seeing in future weeks of the current Theme Week Countdown)!!!  Will they let the characters in winter sweaters appear in the daytime, or suddenly throw them into some hard ticket party too?

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Well, Halloween Time is shaping up to be a sad, thin shell of its former self, unless Disney has some surprises in store.  Not only is the Halloween Carnival gone (and today there was both a Parks Blog and a press release that conveniently did not mention the Carnival), but the characters in Halloween attire -- who would normally be found at the Carnival -- are being relegated to 'Halloween Party only' status.  That's right -- if you want to meet the characters in Halloween costumes, you're out of luck during Halloween Time unless you fork over extra money to attend Mickey's Halloween Party.  This breaks years of tradition.  So, really, what you're left with in the daytime are (hopefully) some decorations on Main Street, Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is not excusive to Halloween Time) and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.    Oh, and the Dia de los Muertos display (which takes all of 5 minutes to look at).  And the hard ticket party includes a parade that is not a Halloween excusive either.
> 
> One has to wonder what this sad state of affairs means for the holiday season.  Will Disney cut the holidays back even more -- simply because there is more to cut back? --  or will they continue to treat it like the special season that it is, and not strip away alllllll of the elements (which you will be seeing in future weeks of the current Theme Week Countdown)!!!  Will they let the characters in winter sweaters appear in the daytime, or suddenly throw them into some hard ticket party too?
> 
> ​



That sucks! Selfishly, I'm glad we don't have a Halloween trip planned this year, but I feel bad for everything who does. It will be interesting to see what other changes come to the Holidaytime.

PS - it's the first day of Fall- all 4 kids went back to school today! My only year with all 4 of them at the same school; we bookend it with the youngest in TK, the oldest in 6th and two in the middle!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

I'm jealous of everyone's great Santa photos!  I'm still bummed that the kids didn't want pictures with him.  I'm also wishing we had spent more time in the JJJ area.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Well, Halloween Time is shaping up to be a sad, thin shell of its former self, unless Disney has some surprises in store.  Not only is the Halloween Carnival gone (and today there was both a Parks Blog and a press release that conveniently did not mention the Carnival), but the characters in Halloween attire -- who would normally be found at the Carnival -- are being relegated to 'Halloween Party only' status.  That's right -- if you want to meet the characters in Halloween costumes, you're out of luck during Halloween Time unless you fork over extra money to attend Mickey's Halloween Party.  This breaks years of tradition.  So, really, what you're left with in the daytime are (hopefully) some decorations on Main Street, Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is not excusive to Halloween Time) and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.    Oh, and the Dia de los Muertos display (which takes all of 5 minutes to look at).  And the hard ticket party includes a parade that is not a Halloween excusive either.
> 
> One has to wonder what this sad state of affairs means for the holiday season.  Will Disney cut the holidays back even more -- simply because there is more to cut back? --  or will they continue to treat it like the special season that it is, and not strip away alllllll of the elements (which you will be seeing in future weeks of the current Theme Week Countdown)!!!  Will they let the characters in winter sweaters appear in the daytime, or suddenly throw them into some hard ticket party too?
> 
> ​


 

I told you Sherry. Blame me. Sigh. I sure picked a bad year to make the switch. I hope Christmas remains as awesome as always for you guys who can visit that time of year.

A few from last year:





IMG_1578 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_1604 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Photo0581FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## PHXscuba

My pictures, from 2010 and 2013.























​PHXscuba


----------



## Disney127

Here's a photo from 2012


----------



## OHBelle

This has been such a fun Theme Week.  I am enjoying seeing everyone having so much fun with all the characters and in the Photopass pictures!

I LOVE the Santa pictures so much.  I really wish I had taken one with him last year!


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, folks -- if you are a fan of the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and you are planning to visit DLR for the holidays this year -- be sure to get in one last meal there -- while you can.  We knew it was coming -- the whole Ranch is being razed as it gets rebuilt to be part of Star Wars Land.    It was only a matter of time before the BBQ closed.   

Today I saw something posted on Facebook (from a non-official Disney page) that said that the BBQ is closing on Monday, January 11, 2016.    Disney has not 'announced' that info yet, and I don't know if it's true, but the date makes sense, seeing as they are removing the Carnival and probably the JJJ this year.  They are basically wrapping up everything at the Ranch and winding it down.

So, be sure to get in one last helping of all-you-care-to-eat ribs and chicken just in case the report/rumor turns out to be accurate!

​


----------



## ksromack

I'm glad we were able to enjoy the BBQ when we did!


----------



## puss

Hi Sherry Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your time spent on this post. I am bringing my kids to Disneyland in early Dec from Brisbane, Australia. Your posts have been invaluable in helping us plan to go at this special time of year. Have you heard anything yet about the Candlelight Procession?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Hi Puss, thanks to Sherry, we know Candlelight is going to be the first weekend in December. Saturday and Sunday the 5th and 6th. No info yet on times or narrator(s). Are you planning to view? Please let me know if you are. I would love to view with a friend this year.


----------



## Sherry E

puss said:


> Hi Sherry Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your time spent on this post. I am bringing my kids to Disneyland in early Dec from Brisbane, Australia. Your posts have been invaluable in helping us plan to go at this special time of year. Have you heard anything yet about the Candlelight Procession?



Thank you for the kind words.   I hope you have a wonderful trip in December.

As Mona/flyingdumbo127 mentioned, Candlelight will be held on Sat., 12/5 and Sun., 12/6.  (DisneyJamieCA was the one who confirmed the dates here in this thread, even though we figured those would be the dates all along.)   The narrator or narrators won't be announced by Disney -- they try to draw as little attention to Candlelight as possible -- but rumors of the narrator(s) will probably leak out online somewhere in September or October.


----------



## puss

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Hi Puss, thanks to Sherry, we know Candlelight is going to be the first weekend in December. Saturday and Sunday the 5th and 6th. No info yet on times or narrator(s). Are you planning to view? Please let me know if you are. I would love to view with a friend this year.


Thanks so much for the info. We had planned on leaving the day before. If I can change some dates I'll let you know flyingdumbo127!!



Sherry E said:


> Thank you for the kind words.   I hope you have a wonderful trip in December.
> 
> As Mona/flyingdumbo127 mentioned, Candlelight will be held on Sat., 12/5 and Sun., 12/6.  (DisneyJamieCA was the one who confirmed the dates here in this thread, even though we figured those would be the dates all along.)   The narrator or narrators won't be announced by Disney -- they try to draw as little attention to Candlelight as possible -- but rumors of the narrator(s) will probably leak out online somewhere in September or October.


Sherry just wanted you to know you have lot's of people who follow your info in Australia. You will have to plan a trip down under soon!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am glade we will get to go once before it closes. I wish and pray JJJ will be there this year too. So we can do it. Last year three times we tried to go and it was not open


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Kids want BTRBBQ for Thanksgiving dinner again this year. I was ready for a change, but seeing as this is our last trip to enjoy it, I think we'll have to fit it in some where. 

I saw the parks blog about Halloweentime and saw somebody asked about when holiday info would be released we got the ever evasive "soon". I saw you answering some questions on there, Sherry and I hope they take that as a sign to start releasing info!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Not holiday-specific, but since this will undoubtedly be going on during the holiday season I will report it here....... It looks like.... in all probability.... 

Star Wars Launch Bay is beginning on (or close to)... Sunday, October 11th???!!!!!!!    What a weird day to start it -- a Sunday?  Ah, but that is CHOC Walk day and Columbus Day weekend, so there is a method to the madness!  I just read official Disney info that indicates the Launch Bay will be up and running by 10/11. 

​


puss said:


> Thanks so much for the info. We had planned on leaving the day before. If I can change some dates I'll let you know flyingdumbo127!!
> 
> 
> Sherry just wanted you to know you have lot's of people who follow your info in Australia. You will have to plan a trip down under soon!



Thank you again for the kind words!     I really appreciate it, and appreciate that people are following from far, far away.   Hello to our Australian friends out there!   I have met some people from Australia at DLR in the past, but I have never been there.  You're right -- I must go!



JadeDarkstar said:


> I am glade we will get to go once before it closes. I wish and pray JJJ will be there this year too. So we can do it. Last year three times we tried to go and it was not open



I hope the JJJ comes back for one last hurrah, too.   If the original piece of info I heard turns out to be true, then Santa might be in the little cabin there -- at the very least.  But I guess the actual "Jamboree" part of the area would be closed.  I would like to see the cute reindeer décor one final time. 



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Kids want BTRBBQ for Thanksgiving dinner again this year. I was ready for a change, but seeing as this is our last trip to enjoy it, I think we'll have to fit it in some where.
> 
> I saw the parks blog about Halloweentime and saw somebody asked about when holiday info would be released we got the ever evasive "soon". I saw you answering some questions on there, Sherry and I hope they take that as a sign to start releasing info!!!



  Looks like this isn't the year to change Thanksgiving dining plans!   

Well, if the audition info for the Christmas Fantasy Parade can be used as a guideline, then 11/13 would be the start of the holidays and 1/6/16 would be the end.  Or, at least, 11/13 would be the first day of the parade (no soft opens this year, I guess?).  Disney could always start the season on 11/12, and then just begin the entertainment on 11/13.  So I think that it's between those two dates.  

What's interesting, though, is that they are keeping the BBQ place open through 1/10/16.   And yet... it looks like the holiday season is ending on 1/6/16.  So, if we can use this past January as a guideline, I am guessing that Haunted Mansion Holiday might stay open through 1/10 as well, and that Season of the Force (with Hyperspace Mountain and all of that) will begin on January 7th or January 8th.  This past January, Frozen Fun officially opened on 1/7.  Disney wanted to bring in people even after the holidays ended, and they kept HMH open a few days longer because of the extra people coming to the parks for Frozen Fun.

I will bet that they do the same thing with Season of the Force/Hyperspace Mountain.  They may "preview" them in December, maybe?  Maybe not.  But the official Season of the Force opening will likely be 1/7 or 1/8, and HMH will again stay open a few days longer for the extra people coming in for the Star Wars stuff.  The BBQ will stay open as well.

Yep -- I was answering questions on the Parks Blog, but you'll notice that I didn't say anything about the Carnival not returning until Erin finally confirmed it.    The other stuff was safe to say, I figured, but the Carnival thing was risky until it had been officially confirmed!


----------



## Angrose

Here are some pictures for this week. Loving it!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I want holiday fun news to be released lol so i can plan more. I also hope frozen fun will be open for holiday time this year.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, I would love to know the Candlelight Narrator(s) sometime next month. For some reason I'd rather view Sunday night than Saturday, I may change a day or two but have plenty of time still. I thought Beau Bridges did a really good job last year at the first showing I saw. I do think it might be interesting to see more than one narrator (like someone Saturday and then someone else Sunday) different voices to a miraculous story of love from God. 

Hug, Puss, definitely let me know. I will also post in an eventual December thread once (there is one, lol) and my plans are for sure. 

Happy Weekend everyone!

ETA: Your post and JadeDarkStar yours too must have snuck in just as I was hitting reply.  did not mean to ignore either of you, Thanks for your pictures, too. I would love more Disneyland Christmassy news!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Well good news for me. I have the 30th-12 at best western reserved now so I can decided if i want to miss the Candlelight or not. I was missing one day but apparently some one sprinkled pixie dust and my night was added to the reservation so I can now choose what week I want most.

Part of me just doesn't want to deal with the candle light crowds so much . I would still be there for one of the candle light days (sun) but I can work around that too. But of course if some one good will be hosting well my hubs may want to try and go to it LOL.

So far this year we are calling our trip a Favs, News, and Goodbye trip.

Favs of every trip is of course Pirates, HM, RSR, space, star tours Jungle cruse and IJ

New this trip is  (BBQ at the ranch is new and goodbye) CC for woc, CO, Tiki bar and show, Fantasy fair, Toon town (more time try mickey house and over there. Haven't done since rt was 3 or 4 also a goodbye) Also we have decided not to do other chr meals and try new places like the bbq but also the new paradise peer meal that looks so good. 

Good byes are toon town, ranch, JJJ hopefully, Santa hopefully at ranch with miss Clause. 
some of bugs land too but that land is so our most least fav. 

We have a plan to start one morning when we dress up super nice for Plaza inn Breakfast, then do Fantasy fair get princess since we are skipping princess meal. Then over to toon town for some Mickey house and maybe Mickey pics. Then we will find Santa  hopefully at the ranch and head to the hub for some Photo pass pics in our nice dress day outfit. Then over to DCA Santa there, Frozen, partner statue there and then to CC for lunch. After lunch we head to hotel for few hours and get to have a nice relaxing evening just waiting for WOC. 

Besides that I don't got much planed. Except we will have a day off some time and that day off we will do The three hotels trees and pics.


----------



## Kauai4life

I love all the photo's really gets you in the Holiday Spirit. We will be there for candlelight what can we expect as far as crowds and things.


----------



## Sherry E

Kauai4life said:


> I love all the photo's really gets you in the Holiday Spirit. We will be there for candlelight what can we expect as far as crowds and things.



Are you there for the whole Candlelight weekend (12/5 and 12/6)?  I have not been to the parks on a Candlelight Saturday in many years, but I have been there on a Candlelight Sunday quite a few times.

What I have been told about the Saturdays is that they are extremely busy.  Last year Candlelight weekend was excessively crowded by most accounts, but it was not solely due to Candlelight crowds.  It was due to a perfect storm of Candlelight, a nearby pharmacy convention that involved the attendees staying onsite at DLR hotels and visiting the parks, and a previously unknown event called RaverDay (which has apparently been happening for years, but we just learned about it in 2014).   All 3 of these things brought tons of people to the parks over that whole weekend.

This year there is no pharmacy convention in town, and RaverDay is happening on the following weekend instead (starting 12/12), so the Candlelight crowds should be back to normal.

I have found that on Sunday Candlelight days, Disneyland starts out not being too crowded, but by mid-to-late afternoon it really picks up and Main Street gets super crowded.  Add to that the various parades and fireworks happening throughout the day and night, with Candlelight sandwiched in between, and there will be a lot of people in the second half of the day.   

A lot of the crowds are caused by people trying to escape what they think are going to be huge Candlelight crowds!    That's the "crowds causing crowds while avoiding crowds" effect I often speak of.   The people who are trying to avoid what they think will be Candlelight crowds end up piling onto Main Street and into Town Square to escape, en masse.  And that makes Town Square and Main Street crowded!    If they stayed put somewhere in the back of the park, Town Square probably wouldn't be as bad. 

Candlelight -- if it keeps the same time schedule this year -- should be over each night by 9 p.m.   After that the crowds thin out substantially, and then whoever is left in the park congregates for nighttime entertainment, or in front of the 'shiny spots' -- such as It's a Small World Holiday and the Winter Castle.


----------



## Kauai4life

Aloha Sherry,
We arrive December 3-10. I read somewhere and please correct me if I am wrong, that Fantasmic only runs on weekends in December? My plan right now has us in the parks on Saturday and Sunday. I cant change our dates now that airline tickets are booked.  I am not going to stress about the possible massive crowds it is what it is. I will just keep watching this excellent thread.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Sherry E said:


> Are you there for the whole Candlelight weekend (12/5 and 12/6)?  I have not been to the parks on a Candlelight Saturday in many years, but I have been there on a Candlelight Sunday quite a few times.
> 
> What I have been told about the Saturdays is that they are extremely busy.  Last year Candlelight weekend was excessively crowded by most accounts, but it was not solely due to Candlelight crowds.  It was due to a perfect storm of Candlelight, a nearby pharmacy convention that involved the attendees staying onsite at DLR hotels and visiting the parks, and a previously unknown event called RaverDay (which has apparently been happening for years, but we just learned about it in 2014).   All 3 of these things brought tons of people to the parks over that whole weekend.
> 
> This year there is no pharmacy convention in town, and RaverDay is happening on the following weekend instead (starting 12/12), so the Candlelight crowds should be back to normal.
> 
> I have found that on Sunday Candlelight days, Disneyland starts out not being too crowded, but by mid-to-late afternoon it really picks up and Main Street gets super crowded.  Add to that the various parades and fireworks happening throughout the day and night, with Candlelight sandwiched in between, and there will be a lot of people in the second half of the day.
> 
> A lot of the crowds are caused by people trying to escape what they think are going to be huge Candlelight crowds!    That's the "crowds causing crowds while avoiding crowds" effect I often speak of.   The people who are trying to avoid what they think will be Candlelight crowds end up piling onto Main Street and into Town Square to escape, en masse.  And that makes Town Square and Main Street crowded!    If they stayed put somewhere in the back of the park, Town Square probably wouldn't be as bad.
> 
> Candlelight -- if it keeps the same time schedule this year -- should be over each night by 9 p.m.   After that the crowds thin out substantially, and then whoever is left in the park congregates for nighttime entertainment, or in front of the 'shiny spots' -- such as It's a Small World Holiday and the Winter Castle.


I'll be interested to hear how well the Candlelight crowds play with the PTN and Disneyland Forever crowds. Seeing as how both crowds will need to be in the same place at the same time, it should be very interesting.


----------



## Sherry E

Kauai4life said:


> Aloha Sherry,
> We arrive December 3-10. I read somewhere and please correct me if I am wrong, that Fantasmic only runs on weekends in December? My plan right now has us in the parks on Saturday and Sunday. I cant change our dates now that airline tickets are booked.  I am not going to stress about the possible massive crowds it is what it is. I will just keep watching this excellent thread.



Well, to be honest, I think that the last couple of years have involved weekend-only showings of Fantasmic in the early part of December, but as the month progresses the number of showtimes each week increases.  

However, I distinctly, vividly remember a trip 4 years ago -- which was in the first week of December -- during which Fantasmic was starting on Wednesday or Thursday that week.  I remember this because a friend of mine was in town and she and her family stayed a day longer at DLR than I did.  She left on a Friday and I left on Thursday morning.   She had mentioned that she wanted to see Fantasmic before she left, and we looked at the daily entertainment schedule and saw that it was showing on Wed. or Thurs., and every night after that through the weekend.  I said to her, "Oh, well you'll be able to see it before you leave!"

Since then, though, I guess it has been holding steady with a weekend only schedule through the first couple of weeks of December.  According to last year's hours from wdwinfo.com (which is affiliated with DISboards), that's what appears to have happened:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014

Well, the good news is that the massive crowds will probably not be as massive as they were last year, and they won't be as massive as they are between Christmas and New Year's!



lorijohnhill said:


> I'll be interested to hear how well the Candlelight crowds play with the PTN and Disneyland Forever crowds. Seeing as how both crowds will need to be in the same place at the same time, it should be very interesting.



I've wondered that as well.  If the Christmas Fantasy Parade, for some reason, only runs once per day on the weekends (even though it could be twice during the day), tons of people will line up to see it.  Then you have one or two showings of Paint the Night.  Lots of people.  Then you have Disneyland Forever.  Tons of people.  Candlelight is kind of wedged in there somewhere, and will attract people to Town Square.

"Interesting" is a good word for it.


----------



## Kauai4life

Thanks for the link Sherry. At least the parks are open later on the weekend.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Loving everyone's pictures 

From my daughters first trip........2010









And from 2012......


----------



## nicolita3

I'm going to be in the parks November 9-10 do you think the decorations will be up then?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

So would you recommend missing the sat candle light day making that my arrival day or would you say not to worry about it all to much. If we aren't worried about it to much we would do the full first week. If we are worried about it more we will do the first few days of the second week.


----------



## Misskitty3

Here are my photos!  Planning our trip last year was so much fun after seeing all of the wonderful photos shared here!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Last year I went Thursday-Sunday of Candlelight Weekend. (I checked out of CCI Sunday early morning and did not go to the park). Saturday was busier than Thursday or Friday. However since I pretty much spent that day checking in with CM's on Main Street about when to line up for Candlelight, it didn't matter that much to me. The busiest time seemed to be when Candlelight ended and trying to exit DL. It was interesting for the first time going behind the shops and seeing some extra Disneyland ride pictures like you see upon entering the park. For me, I will always try to have at least one weekday before Candlelight and would for sure recommend that to those of you travelling out here from afar. 

I am truly enjoying all the pictures thanks again everyone for sharing


----------



## Kauinohea

Does anyone know if the characters still come out in their pajamas on Christmas Eve to wave goodnight?


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, guys -- I just have to mention this, as I kept quiet last week. 

When I said that this week was for PhotoPass, Holiday Characters and Santa Claus  photos, I meant actual PhotoPass pictures, photos of or with characters in holiday garb in the parks (Santa Goofy, or Mickey in his winter sweater, Pooh in his Santa hat, etc.) and pictures with Santa, or Santa's photo spots in the parks or at the 3 hotels.  _Maybe_ I can let the parade Santa slip by, as that is an actual Santa -- but I didn't mean any other kind of non-human Santa, or any spot other than Santa's actual photo spots!    

If you don't have the photos to fit the themes, it's okay!   You don't have to try to come up with something to post.  Not everyone is going to have photos for each theme.    And even if you only have one photo that fits the theme, one photo is fine!  Whether you post one photo or 20, you still get one entry into the random draw for the Disney gift cards.

One reason why I want to keep the photos to the specific themes I set forth is that, if you reveal too much now, there is nothing left that will surprise anyone in future theme weeks.  The key is to not show everything right up front!

Last week, the theme was Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Flowers or Plants.  I posted photos in my intro -- always use my intros as a guideline -- and I did not include any photos of garland (because garland is literally everywhere, and not always as themed or as specific as the trees and wreaths).  Somehow, everyone got the idea that random garland photos were okay  -- when I literally just meant trees, (round) wreaths and Holiday-specific flowers and plants -- and then there were other photos that popped up that didn't have any actual foliage at all.    

When I post the intros, follow my lead (or read the text that I include with the intros) for ideas -- you will see the kinds of things that I am talking about for the themes.   

No worries -- I still gave everyone an entry into the random draw, but I just want to make sure we don't stray too far from the specific subjects of theme weeks.  It also helps latecomers to the week, who look at other photos as a guide to what they should be posting.

Everyone is doing a great job, and I am loving all of the photos!  





​



nicolita3 said:


> I'm going to be in the parks November 9-10 do you think the decorations will be up then?



Hi there!  

It is looking like the Holiday season will officially start on 11/13 (or possibly 11/12).  Therefore, what would usually happen is that the Christmas decorations would begin going up around the parks even before 10/31, so that they could be mostly in place by the weekend before Veterans Day.  ABC usually does some sort of filming in Disneyland on that pre-Veterans Day weekend, and Disneyland has to look somewhat like it is in holiday mode.

This year, because there is so much focus on the 60th anniversary, I'm not sure how much of the décor is going to go up.  I don't know if everything that would normally be up will be up this year.

My guess is that It's a Small World Holiday will probably soft open by 11/6 or 11/7 -- so I think that will be up when you're there.  Haunted Mansion Holiday, of course, will be open.  I think that most of the decorations in both parks (whatever there is going to be this year) will be in place by your dates -- especially if there is an ABC filming the previous weekend --  but maybe not all of them.  The hotels will not be decorated by your dates.



JadeDarkstar said:


> So would you recommend missing the sat candle light day making that my arrival day or would you say not to worry about it all to much. If we aren't worried about it to much we would do the full first week. If we are worried about it more we will do the first few days of the second week.



I probably wouldn't worry about it too much.  Just go in knowing that Sat., 12/5 will be crowded and that Main Street/Town Square will be crowded from the latter part of the afternoon onward.  There is so much going on between the parades, the fireworks and whoever is gathered to see or trying to avoid Candlelight, and Town Square/Main Street is just very hectic for several hours.



Kauinohea said:


> Does anyone know if the characters still come out in their pajamas on Christmas Eve to wave goodnight?



There have been mixed reports on this.  I had heard that the Christmas Eve goodnight kiss (or whatever it was called) had stopped a couple of years ago, but then I later heard that a couple of characters in pajamas were still coming out to greet guests even without the official goodnight.  It's not something that is officially announced by Disney, so it might be a hit or miss sort of thing.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I'm lovin' all the photos.  This will be my first holiday season in DLR and I'm looking forward to seeing what DL has to offer.


----------



## Kauinohea

Oh shucks! Our first day will be Christmas Eve and we were hoping to catch the Christmas Eve Kiss Goodnight


----------



## twinky

Hi, all! Out of town without access to Photopass photos, but here's a character photo from my phone. Looking forward to our next holiday visit to the DLR!


----------



## Mickeyflower

So, does anyone know if the Fantasmic dessert party is still going on or if it will be on? I went to it for the 50th and I LOVED IT!  I'd love to do something like that again!


----------



## sgrap

Mickeyflower said:


> So, does anyone know if the Fantasmic dessert party is still going on or if it will be on? I went to it for the 50th and I LOVED IT!  I'd love to do something like that again!


I don't think so,  just dinners. Sad, I loved it too!


----------



## Sherry E

This week's theme ends at 11:59 p.m., PST, tonight!  This week seems to have gone by very fast, and I can't believe it's already almost time for the next theme.  Tomorrow morning I will introduce the third theme in the Countdown!  I was going to go with one particular theme, but I think I will keep it for a future week.  Remember to follow my leads as to the kinds of photos to post, or ask if you aren't sure! 

In the meantime, if there are any last minute photo contributors who want to get in on this theme week, hurry and post your photos of or with:

-- Holiday Characters (meaning the interactive characters who pose for photos in the parks, who are wearing some sort of holiday attire [including Mater in his Santa hat];  OR the characters who are brought out to greet guests just for the holiday season [such as Snowy the Snow Car in Cars Land, or Jack Skellington and Sally, although Jack and Sally come out for Halloween Time too];  OR the characters who are posing against some sort of holiday backdrop [as is the case with Olaf above ^^ -- notice the ornaments on the tree].  Characters wearing holiday garb from the Christmas Fantasy Parade are okay too.  Mrs. Claus is okay too);

-- PhotoPass (meaning Holiday-specific PhotoPass shots, including special magic shots, or in front of holiday backdrops, etc.  Also, photos with holiday borders are okay to use as well!); and/or

-- Santa Claus (meaning photos with or of Santa at any of his posts around Disneyland Resort, OR photos of the details at his specific photo spots).  


​




ajrwdwgirl said:


> I'm lovin' all the photos.  This will be my first holiday season in DLR and I'm looking forward to seeing what DL has to offer.



It's a wonderful time to visit DLR!  If you love the holiday season in general, you should love how Disneyland celebrates it.  While I tend to wonder what or how much of the usual décor and merriment might be scaled back this year -- especially now that I've seen how Halloween Time is being handled -- I think/hope that it still feels extra-holiday-ish all around the resort!




Kauinohea said:


> Oh shucks! Our first day will be Christmas Eve and we were hoping to catch the Christmas Eve Kiss Goodnight



You might be able to see it.  I get the feeling that it is one of those things that Disney doesn't like to commit to or advertise, but that they do it as a sort of surprise or treat for guests who happen to be there on Christmas Eve.  And then, in some years, they just skip it.        IF they do it this year, I believe that the "goodnight" happens 2 times on 12/24.  If they don't actually have the characters go up to the train station and wave to everyone, they might just send Mickey down in his pajamas to meet some guests.    Be sure to ask a Cast Member in Town Square if it will be happening later that night.


----------



## Kauinohea

Thanks Sherry! Never would have thought to ask a cast member, lol


----------



## Mickeyflower

What's the Christmas eve kiss goodnight?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I don't know if they're considered seasonal or not (I don't often eat Hostess Cupcakes), but DH found the Hostess Sea Salt Caramel cupcakes and they are AMAZING! It will take a lot of willpower to not eat the entire box. And a good hiding spot, so my kids don't


----------



## Sherry E

Kauinohea said:


> Thanks Sherry! Never would have thought to ask a cast member, lol



That was actually how one of our DIS'ers (who followed this thread) found out that the Christmas Eve Kiss Goodnight was not happening 3 years ago.  He had read about it in the thread, or in someone's post, and he asked a CM if it would be happening, only to find out it was not.   Then, the next year, I don't think that characters actually went up to the train station, but a couple of them (in pajamas) greeted guests in Town Square.  Last year I don't know what happened with it -- I'm not sure if the characters came out or not.  Of course, if it is raining I'm sure they will not come out.



Mickeyflower said:


> What's the Christmas eve kiss goodnight?



A bunch of characters -- some of whom wear pajamas or other sleepwear (night caps and that kind of thing) -- stand in front of the train station in Town Square on Christmas Eve, wishing everyone a merry Christmas and good night.  Then, either before or after that, presumably, some of them greet guests.  It is not an advertised thing, and is kept kind of hush hush, so each year we can't be sure if it will happen.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know if they're considered seasonal or not (I don't often eat Hostess Cupcakes), but DH found the Hostess Sea Salt Caramel cupcakes and they are AMAZING! It will take a lot of willpower to not eat the entire box. And a good hiding spot, so my kids don't



I have heard of those and seen photos, but I can't tell if they are supposed to be seasonal either!  I have to admit -- if I am going to eat a cupcake, I prefer a 'real' cupcake, with real frosting and all of that.  However, that said, Hostess cupcakes are nostalgic, and they have a decent flavor, and they have the signature swirl on the top, and they are usually inexpensive (if you get the pack of 2)!  Zingers too!  And Suzy Q's!  I mean, they are complete and utter junk food -- no nutritional value whatsoever.   But there is a reason they are so popular, and why people were upset when Hostess went out of business a few years ago (before being rescued) -- and it's because, as junky as the food is, it tastes pretty good!     My 99 Cents Only store often sells 2 packages of Zingers or Cupcakes (the 2-pack) for 99 cents.  So that's 4 cupcakes or 4 Zingers for a total of 99 cents -- which is a good deal -- but I force myself to walk past that section and ignore them.


----------



## JadeDarkstar




----------



## planningjollyholiday




----------



## Escape2Disney

I almost forgot to post this week!  Here you go...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

So our plans have shifted we think going to the parks starting with the busy high crowd days will be better. So now we are starting with the weekend. Earthier fri-sat, sun off mon tue wed or sat, sun,. Mon off tue wed Thursday. This means we will be there for candle light but it will be in the begging of the trip so more likely can handle the bigger crowds and this gives us 3 days of lower crowds.

In touring plan the first week is 3/2 and 4/3 the second week is 4/3 with one or two 3/2. I think the extra hour at night might be worth it as well as the busy days being in the begging would be really worth it.

Any thoughts? I now have the cash to get the plane tickets so I am making sure i have the right dates.


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the third week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!!*_



*……Approximately 11 Weeks Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 11 more themes to explore over the next 10 weeks:   Ten main weekly themes every Monday from today, August 24, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (which will probably be Thursday, November 12th or Friday, November 13th, 2015, although nothing has been announced just yet).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

Last week, we explored different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass pictures and Santa Claus photos.  Prior to that we shared photos of beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort..     So…what will be our third theme of 2015?  It is a double header Theme Week, featuring 2 themes in one!! *_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*HOLIDAY TREATS and TREASURES!!! *
*(a.k.a. Holiday Food/Snacks [including Thanksgiving meals] & Souvenirs/Merchandise!)*​




_* Let’s face it – two of the most pleasurable things we can indulge in during any month of the year at Disneyland Resort are, quite simply, eating (treats) and shopping (for treasures).  During the Fall and Winter months at Disneyland Resort, you will discover a bounty of special things to eat and/or buy that you may not find at any other time.  This week is a celebration of both the Treats and the Treasures of the season!*_

_*The “Treats” portion of this week’s theme should be easy to figure out.  Who hasn’t found themselves captivated by the sights and aromas of the holiday treats in the parks and hotels?  From the playful gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped Mouse ears to the decadent peppermint/candy cane fudge or ice cream, goodies are in abundance at the Merriest Place on Earth in November, December and early January.*_

_*Whether you’re enjoying a shortbread snowman cookie, a special dessert served up in a cheery mug or a handful of festive red and green candy corn, your seasonal sweet (or savory) tooth will be satisfied at every baked goods store, candy shop and popcorn cart around the entire Resort, including the Jolly Holiday Bakery, the Market House (Starbucks), the Candy Palace, Pooh Corner, Trolley Treats, Marceline’s Confectionery and even a few places you might not expect to find treats.  Many of the restaurants around Disneyland Resort offer special dishes as well, or seasonal menu items such as the gingerbread beignets at Café Orleans and the pumpkin pie at Carnation Café.  Whatever you crave, there are plenty of choices to please even the pickiest of palates.*_

_*If you have celebrated Thanksgiving at Disneyland Resort, chances are you may have enjoyed one of the special meals offered at several locations, including the feast at the Disneyland Hotel, Storytellers Café at the Grand Californian Hotel – or maybe even Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney!  If so, we want to see those photos too.  Let’s talk turkey -- show us your Thanksgiving food.  *_
_*

The “Treasures” portion of our theme for the week means, quite simply, Souvenirs.  Keepsakes.  Merchandise.  We all know the feeling of walking along in Disneyland Resort, minding our own business, and suddenly becoming distracted by the sight of an irresistibly clever Disney collectible sitting on a shelf or hanging from a display rack.  Some of these trinkets call out to us like a siren’s song, beckoning us to buy them and take them home.  It could be a special mug, a magnet, a gingerbread Mickey and Minnie figurine, a snow globe, a pin, a t-shirt, giant fluffy ear muffs, a carefully crafted nutcracker or an ornament – whatever it is, you just HAVE to have it…and you have to have it right away!  You cannot leave the park without it.  

What have been your favorite Disneyland Resort holiday souvenirs or collectibles?  Which seasonal merchandise pieces have caught your attention as you browsed the shops, whether you’ve bought them or not?   

Let’s start with a sampling of some of the more interesting Treats and Treasures from previous holiday seasons.*_ 



*Treats!!!!*​

* 

Gingerbread men…







Shortbread cookies…







Cupcakes…







Apples...


















Marshmallow wands…














Cake pops…














Demitasse dessert (which, as of 2014, was no longer being served in this specific mug)…








Yule log at Plaza Inn…









Club 33 dessert buffet...








Angel food cake...








Candy cane-colored cotton candy at Jangle Jangle Jamboree...








The famous peppermint ice cream (sometimes known as "Peppermint Stick, and sometimes known as "Peppermint Wonderland") in a holiday cone!






*​



*Treasures!!!!*​


*

Sparkly headgear!








Mickey's Village...


















Gingerbread Mickey antenna toppers...








Miniature Christmas trees sold in stores around DLR...













Ears!













Nutcrackers...























Cup and saucer...





*​

_*I will probably post more photos during the week -- I have lots of merchandise and treat photos to share.    

Please feel free to post your photos of Holiday Treats AND Treasures all this week, through Sunday, August 30th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our fourth theme on Monday, August 31st!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Treats & Treasures (Food and Merchandise)

Treats




























Merchandise




The WoC Winter Dreams ornament that was given during the AP Previews








Viva Navidad merchandise












Mickey Nut Crackers




Cars Land
























Santa Mickey Popcorn Bucket




Mickey Elf Popcorn Bucket




Recent one's during the D23 Expo trip which has a new Olaf Nutcracker.




Also at the D23 Expo Dream Store, there are two new Mickey & Minnie Nutcrackers for the Diamond Celebration.


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  They added an Olaf nutcracker?   I don't know why that surprises me.  I figured they would add to the nutcracker collection over the years, but I figured they would add Goofy or Donald before Olaf.  Last year they added Minnie, correct?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Wow!  They added an Olaf nutcracker?   I don't know why that surprises me.  I figured they would add to the nutcracker collection over the years, but I figured they would add Goofy or Donald before Olaf.  Last year they added Minnie, correct?



When I walked through the WoD Store last week during the D23 Expo trip, there were some Christmas merchandise and it showed that Olaf Nutcracker. I had to get a shot of it since we are having the Theme Week Countdown. Just like you said that it doesn't surprise me anymore especially with Frozen today. That is correct. There was a Minnie last year.


----------



## Sherry E

Ooooh!  I like the new Diamond Celebration Mickey and Minnie nutcrackers!  I bet those will be super popular this holiday season (as will Olaf).


----------



## kylie71

Holiday Merchandise:


























Holiday Treats:


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, how about the Gingerbread houses from Storytellers, can I use them in this thread, or hold on to them?

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, how about the Gingerbread houses from Storytellers, can I use them in this thread, or hold on to them?
> 
> --Lori



Save them --there will be a place for them in the eventual Hotel theme week!  We can't eat them, or buy them, so they don't fit the Treats or Treasures category.


----------



## kylie71

That's what I thought....  No worries!

--Lori


----------



## Escape2Disney

I'm a total slacker in this area, but did manage to find a few from Jingle Jangle Jamboree.


----------



## petals

merchandise:
















Duffy's Elf outfit:




Expensive artsy holiday vinylmation:













treats: 
Snowmen are for Christmas right?! 




Peppermint marshmallow wand:













Mickey Elf Popcorn bucket:




Just for fun as it's almost food/merchandise related, a drowning Mickey Elf:


----------



## JadeDarkstar




----------



## DisneyJamieCA

This is a theme I'm lacking in. I've found a few though.

Cookie decorating back in JJJ




Holiday travel mug from 2013




And merchandise from Carsland


----------



## jammyjam25

Here are my treats and treasures from December 2014! If I look a little miserable in that last picture it's because I was tired of being rained on!  At least it gave me an excuse to buy a cute rain jacket while I was there.


----------



## mlnbabies

Treat


----------



## Sherry E

I had to laugh at the poor, drowning Elf Mickey in petals' photo above!     I mean... it's terrible, and yet hilarious at the same time.  Poor Mickey!  Some rambunctious child most likely hurled Mickey into the water.

How have I never seen that miniature version of the snow- and icicle-covered Winter Castle in petals' post??


*ETA:  Thanksgiving food & meals are allowed as well, along with any special Viva Navidad food, Three Kings Day food, New Year's food, etc.*


----------



## Bobsmom

We have just decided we are going to SoCal the week after xmas and spending 3-4 days in Disneyland (the rest in San Diego). I am trying to decide if it would be better to go Dec 26-29 and avoid NYE stuff, or go for the gusto and visit 12/30-1/2. This would be our first trip to the 'land, but we did 4 parks in 4 days commando-style at WDW during Spring Break (9/10 and 10/10 days) and had an awesome time despite the crowds thanks to my planning and the lines app. DS is 7 but a big strong kid who can troop through a lot of walking. He is mostly ride-oriented but now that we can tour at a more leisurely pace I would like to go to parades and get my picture taken with Ariel. Thoughts from those who've been there?


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> I had to laugh at the poor, drowning Elf Mickey in petals' photo above!     I mean... it's terrible, and yet hilarious at the same time.  Poor Mickey!  Some rambunctious child most likely hurled Mickey into the water.


I know I thought it was to funny not to take a picture of it. If it was mine I would have cried alot though.



Sherry E said:


> How have I never seen that miniature version of the snow- and icicle-covered Winter Castle in petals' post??


That was in the sounvenir shop in the Paradise Pier hotel in November. It was nearly coming home with us but the prices of all the decorations have gone up so much in the last few years. When we were at WDW in 2011 all the decorations were 12.95 each and in DL last year they were 16/17.95 each


----------



## Sherry E

Bobsmom said:


> We have just decided we are going to SoCal the week after xmas and spending 3-4 days in Disneyland (the rest in San Diego). I am trying to decide if it would be better to go Dec 26-29 and avoid NYE stuff, or go for the gusto and visit 12/30-1/2. This would be our first trip to the 'land, but we did 4 parks in 4 days commando-style at WDW during Spring Break (9/10 and 10/10 days) and had an awesome time despite the crowds thanks to my planning and the lines app. DS is 7 but a big strong kid who can troop through a lot of walking. He is mostly ride-oriented but now that we can tour at a more leisurely pace I would like to go to parades and get my picture taken with Ariel. Thoughts from those who've been there?



Welcome!  I'm glad you joined us.   Well, it sounds like you are already very aware that the week between Christmas and New Year's will be very busy.  In fact, the only thing that might keep it from being crazy busy is weather.  If it rains a lot, that will scare a lot of people away.  Otherwise, if it is not raining, expect Disneyland to reach capacity at least a couple of days during that week, if not more.

Some people have gone over New Year's Eve and New Year's Day more recently and said it really wasn't that bad -- or not as bad as they expected -- and they had a lot of fun.  The last time I did a NYE trip was before California Adventure opened, and when the only place to really go was Disneyland itself.  So it was a madhouse -- shoulder-to-shoulder crowds at a standstill in Main Street.  My friend and I had to push our way through because no would could or would move.  My other friend got one look at the crowds and went back up to our hotel room for the rest of the night.

These days, there are more things to do and places to go on NYE, so it might not be as bad as it was when I went -- though no one denies that it is very crowded.

The days immediately after Christmas are very crowded as well.  *DIS'er Bret/mvf-m11c* (who posted some of the great photos we have seen here today) did a post-Christmas trip a couple of years ago, and I think it was much more crowded than what he was used to dealing with.





petals said:


> I know I thought it was to funny not to take a picture of it. If it was mine I would have cried alot though.
> 
> 
> That was in the sounvenir shop in the Paradise Pier hotel in November. It was nearly coming home with us but the prices of all the decorations have gone up so much in the last few years. When we were at WDW in 2011 all the decorations were 12.95 each and in DL last year they were 16/17.95 each



You're not kidding about the prices going up!  A small castle like that for $17 or $18 is too much -- although I love that it is a mini version of the Winter Castle (especially since the Winter Castle may not make an appearance this year with the Diamond Anniversary stuff on it).

If my Elf Mickey had gone flying into the water, I might have been inclined to call a CM over to help fish it out!  They must have tools for that sort of thing, as I am sure people drop things in the water all the time.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry, do the photos have to be taken at Disneyland?  I purchased special Disneyland ornaments for my girls (from the Disney store) as part of a package to give them clues that we were going on a trip to Disneyland, but I don't know if that would count.  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Sherry, do the photos have to be taken at Disneyland?  I purchased special Disneyland ornaments for my girls (from the Disney store) as part of a package to give them clues that we were going on a trip to Disneyland, but I don't know if that would count.  Thanks!



That's fine -- as long as they are Disneyland ornaments, that counts!


----------



## sgrap

We gave our girls bags of Disneyland items for Christmas 2012 to let them know we were going to Disneyland with our dear friend (who is in the picture with them)



Disneyland Christmas ornaments



Disneyland shirts!


----------



## valiamo

So.. wondering on how much the Handmade candy canes cost, and do you have to be at the Candy story real real early in order to get your wrist band, to purchase them later in the day.   Also can you watch the process of them making the candy canes?  i have seen the video, but are the candy makers visible from Main street or in the Store?


----------



## lorijohnhill

Thanksgiving Dinner 2010 at Goofy's Kitchen.


Olaf Cupcake



Olaf Hat



Our favorite holiday treat! (well ice cream is our favorite anytime treat!)



I have come to realize that I need to take some pictures INSIDE some stores and of some more of our food!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We actually have that winter castle ornament. And probably 2 dozen other Disney ornaments. But of course they're all packed away with the Christmas stufff. Maybe this year I'll get smart and take some pictures of them!


----------



## ksromack

I have treats and treasures!









Mickey and Minnie holding the freshly made candy cane!
























So at first he was smiling.......then I chewed off an ear and leg and both arms:














Chocolate brownie funnel cake at Hungry Bear:




I included the Fantasmic Dessert Platter because they Christmasfied it 




I actually got this dessert at Carnation Cafe, I think....but it was also sold at other places.  It's a holiday treat AND a souvenir!




And some souvenirs:




At the cute cottages......was this at Downtown Disney?








I'm a sucker for Christmas ornaments:







I actually bought a Santa Nutcracker, although this isn't the one I took home:


----------



## Sherry E

lorijohnhill said:


> I know this one doesn't technically count, but it was too good to leave out... I mean, it has "treats" in the title...



...Except for that we have a theme week coming up that includes the parade (as we always do, every year), and the picture could have waited until then.    It's a lovely photo, but it is neither a treat nor a treasure!

Guys, again, please, please, please follow my leads and stick to the themes, or ask if something counts or fits before posting (as Lori asked about the GCH gingerbread house earlier).    Everything will be covered in future weeks.  It's going to be confusing if someone tunes in a couple of pages down the road and sees photos that are not actually part of the theme, and then starts posting similar non-theme photos.


----------



## lorijohnhill

This is the first year I have followed the countdown. I have no idea what future themes will hold, not that my memory allows me to remember that kind of detail that far back anyway. I deleted the offending photo. If I choose to continue to contribute, I will strictly adhere to themes going forward.


----------



## lalasmama

Thrilled to popping into this thread, since I just bought my airline tickets! For anyone going from PDX, $69 tickets on JetBlue to LGB! Couldn't pass it up!

Last year, I had a solo trip planned in December... Then my FIL died semi-unexpectedly shortly before the trip, and there was just no way I could leave my husband during that time. So, now, we've agreed that I can go Dec 10-13th. Thankfully, my dear boss loves Disneyland at Christmas, and saw it as a gross injustice that I had never been there during Christmas, so she let me have a few days off


----------



## mvf-m11c

Bobsmom said:


> We have just decided we are going to SoCal the week after xmas and spending 3-4 days in Disneyland (the rest in San Diego). I am trying to decide if it would be better to go Dec 26-29 and avoid NYE stuff, or go for the gusto and visit 12/30-1/2. This would be our first trip to the 'land, but we did 4 parks in 4 days commando-style at WDW during Spring Break (9/10 and 10/10 days) and had an awesome time despite the crowds thanks to my planning and the lines app. DS is 7 but a big strong kid who can troop through a lot of walking. He is mostly ride-oriented but now that we can tour at a more leisurely pace I would like to go to parades and get my picture taken with Ariel. Thoughts from those who've been there?



I have been to the DLR after Christmas and the crowds are very high which would be a 10/10 during the Christmas break to New Years. Out of all the years I have gone to the DLR, Christmas break is the worst out of all the seasons. When I first went, I thought it would be worse as people have said but it wasn't as bad as I originally thought. No matter what day during Christmas break you go, it will be crowded. The wait times for the good rides will be at least an hour or longer and even the small rides can be in the half hour range like King Arthur Carousel. This is where you take advantage of the mornings during MM and when the parks opens at 8am. I would prepare and decide on what you want to do during the trip like using RideMax program.


----------



## Orbitron

I also have pictures from our Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel, but they are still unedited. I took way too many photos on our last trip.

I finally edited the pictures, here they are!


----------



## egritz

No treats, but I have a couple treasures:
Our daughter with her new "Sally" doll from last year:





A tradition I started once we had kids - we get a photo ornament for every DL trip and put in a family photo from that year, I must not have uploaded all of them to my Shutterfly but here's a couple:









Because we are just slightly obsessed with Nightmare Before Christmas in this house:


----------



## sgrap

Egritz's pictures reminded me of a picture I have of the Monster's University ornament I bought for my son at Disneyland last October and gave him on Christmas Eve.  He is a huge MU fan, so I was thrilled to find this one for him.


----------



## Speechphi

*Let's start with some treats:

cookies in the lounge at the Grand





and the urns with the hot cocoa & hot apple cider





sweets in one of the shops

















peppermint caramel marshmallow sticks, the mini version from the holiday tour





and all over my daughter's face





and now, some merchandise

first, the Santa Minnie & Mickey hats, as modeled by my children (this was the best photo of them). The Minnie hats are that "faux" sequin material, and stiff-ish (dd6 usually wore her's pointing straight up like a crazy elf). The Mickey hats are more velvety. Both styles have an adjustable elastic inside, like in the kids' adjustable waist pants, so you can adjust for headsize. I believe they were $20-ish each.





ornaments













cute Mickey sleigh (I never went back for this last year, & I'm hoping to grab this or a similar one this Christmas)





cocoa/coffee mug (ours is from the tour, but it's the same print as the ones you can get in the park, and the same as the print on the popcorn bucket)





and our 2014 ornaments


























*


----------



## Mickeyflower

Okay since my computer has been to the Dr and is all better, I can actually participate in the theme!  Last time the pictures wouldn't post.  Here goes!

This was purchased at Disneyland in the mid 80's, around 1985 I think. There was a holiday store in Fantasyland, which was odd because it was March or April.  My mother actually pulled me out of school for 4 days so we could take her aunt who was visiting from Scotland.  My Aunt loved this, and so my Mom bought it to honor her and it has been on our tree ever since.  Whats a little strange is that is not a character, its just a random duck.


----------



## sgrap

Mickeyflower said:


> Okay since my computer has been to the Dr and is all better, I can actually participate in the theme!  Last time the pictures wouldn't post.  Here goes!
> 
> This was purchased at Disneyland in the mid 80's, around 1985 I think. There was a holiday store in Fantasyland, which was odd because it was March or April.  My mother actually pulled me out of school for 4 days so we could take her aunt who was visiting from Scotland. ]


What a fun story! And what a cute angel! Thank you for sharing your picture and your story.


----------



## Mickeyflower

sgrap said:


> What a fun story! And what a cute angel! Thank you for sharing your picture and your story.



You're welcome!  I also noticed that I got a two-fer!  There is an old Mickey Mouse ornament up there too LOL


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> How have I never seen that miniature version of the snow- and icicle-covered Winter Castle in petals' post??



We bought this ornament for our tree from the Disneyland Hotel last November.  We usually get a Disney ornament for out tree each time we go.  It was too cute to pass up. 

Christmas merchandise and treats


----------



## ksromack

Orbitron said:


>



I absolutely LOVE Jim Shore and was so fortunate to have met him on our December 2013 DL trip.  I only have 2 of his Disney pieces (he signed the one I bought at the store that day) but I have about a dozen of his_ Angels_.  I can see I'm going to need to add to my Disney collection!



Disney127 said:


> Christmas merchandise and treats


I am totally going to make these MM head ornaments!  I'm so glad you posted this picture.  I know I've seen the felt holly pieces at Michael's at some point.......or you could take paper or even cut the felt by hand.


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> You're not kidding about the prices going up!  A small castle like that for $17 or $18 is too much -- although I love that it is a mini version of the Winter Castle (especially since the Winter Castle may not make an appearance this year with the Diamond Anniversary stuff on it).


I was sad with the prices because I wanted an Oswald decoration from California but couldn't justify spending 17 dollars on something that small



Sherry E said:


> If my Elf Mickey had gone flying into the water, I might have been inclined to call a CM over to help fish it out!  They must have tools for that sort of thing, as I am sure people drop things in the water all the time.


Knowing Disney CM's they'd probably give you a new Elf full of popcorn


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Hi all! 

Random question, and I apologize if this has been asked/answered before.  Will be there from Dec. 3-6, and the Mrs. really wants to get one of the homemade candy canes.  Around what time should you arrive at the park to be sure to get one?  I've read on several websites that they only give out a limited number of tickets for them.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_5379 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5644 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5656 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

valiamo said:


> So.. wondering on how much the Handmade candy canes cost, and do you have to be at the Candy story real real early in order to get your wrist band, to purchase them later in the day.   Also can you watch the process of them making the candy canes?  i have seen the video, but are the candy makers visible from Main street or in the Store?



I think the canes are $13.00, or somewhere in that range.   This blog from the Disney Food Blog explains a bit about how it works, and when to arrive - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2014/11/13/2014-disneyland-candy-cane-dates-announced/.     I think that the people waiting for their canes are probably standing around the 'viewing' area, but I could be wrong.  You might not be able to see much unless you're in the line to get a cane.




lalasmama said:


> Thrilled to popping into this thread, since I just bought my airline tickets! For anyone going from PDX, $69 tickets on JetBlue to LGB! Couldn't pass it up!
> 
> Last year, I had a solo trip planned in December... Then my FIL died semi-unexpectedly shortly before the trip, and there was just no way I could leave my husband during that time. So, now, we've agreed that I can go Dec 10-13th. Thankfully, my dear boss loves Disneyland at Christmas, and saw it as a gross injustice that I had never been there during Christmas, so she let me have a few days off



I'm glad you joined us!  

That's a great price on JetBlue!  I think I remember that you were planning to go for the holidays, but I don't think I knew it was a solo trip.   I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL, but you did the right thing by staying with your husband.  It sounds like your boss is awesome!




Mickeyflower said:


> Okay since my computer has been to the Dr and is all better, I can actually participate in the theme!  Last time the pictures wouldn't post.  Here goes!
> 
> This was purchased at Disneyland in the mid 80's, around 1985 I think. There was a holiday store in Fantasyland, which was odd because it was March or April.  My mother actually pulled me out of school for 4 days so we could take her aunt who was visiting from Scotland.  My Aunt loved this, and so my Mom bought it to honor her and it has been on our tree ever since.  Whats a little strange is that is not a character, its just a random duck.View attachment 119275



Yes!  The Christmas store!  It was a year-round Christmas store, and I loved it.  It was tiny, but chock full o' holiday cheer.  I got some things there too.  I was bummed out when it closed.  A Villains store came next, as I recall.

 about the random duck!  It's not a duck that is connected to anyone -- just a random duck who ended up at DLR.

You now have an entry into the random draw to win a Disney gift card at the end of this Countdown in November!




Disney127 said:


> We bought this ornament for our tree from the Disneyland Hotel last November.  We usually get a Disney ornament for out tree each time we go.  It was too cute to pass up.



There have been some great miniature versions of the Castle that have come out in ornament form over the years. One of my favorites -- and thank heavens I bought it because DLR doesn't sell it anymore -- is a miniature gingerbread version of the Castle.  In fact, there was a whole line of gingerbread souvenirs and I loved them all.

Another mini ornament Castle was a sort of rustic "log cabin" version.  I can't remember when I last saw it -- maybe back in 2008 or 2009.  I am probably not recalling the details correctly, but it was a woodsy interpretation of the Castle.

I think there is also a miniature diamond anniversary Castle too?  It may not be as small as the others.

I love the Winter Castle version -- and I think it is perfect because the Winter Castle is an iconic centerpiece of Disneyland that symbolizes the park during the holidays.  With my luck the ornament will be gone this year (especially since there probably won't be a Winter Castle in the park this year).



IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Random question, and I apologize if this has been asked/answered before.  Will be there from Dec. 3-6, and the Mrs. really wants to get one of the homemade candy canes.  Around what time should you arrive at the park to be sure to get one?  I've read on several websites that they only give out a limited number of tickets for them.



Don't worry about asking something that has been asked before -- lots of questions come up repeatedly, but we're here to help!    This article from the Disney Food Blog gives a pretty good idea of how it all works and what to expect - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2014/11/13/2014-disneyland-candy-cane-dates-announced/.

The tickets/wristbands are limited -- very true.


----------



## Mickeyflower

So now good are these Candy Canes?  Are they popular because they are limited and people freak out over them or  is the taste really so amazing that it's otherworldly


----------



## rentayenta

Wait, we are on themes already?? @Sherry E next time send out the bat signal.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Wait, we are on themes already?? @Sherry E next time send out the bat signal.



I posted about it on Facebook when it started two weeks ago!!!    You have been so busy you missed it!

We're on the holiday food/merchandise theme right now (through Sunday night).



Mickeyflower said:


> So now good are these Candy Canes?  Are they popular because they are limited and people freak out over them or  is the taste really so amazing that it's otherworldly



I have heard both.  Some folks say that the fresh canes are extremely delicious.  And others seem to just like the challenge of trying to get one!


----------



## OHBelle

I was gone for the weekend at my future DIL's bridal shower and had lots of pictures to see when I got home!  This theme has me hungry and craving all the holiday treats!  Especially the Mickey Gingerbread cookie!

My pictures from last year:

















My favorite treat:




I bought this:




and made these at home; which came out thinner than the ones at DLR but had a good flavor. I will make them with a recipe for soft gingerbread cookies this year.  I know this picture isn't exactly part of the theme, but I just thought someone might want to see what the cookies from the package turns out like.


----------



## Sherry E

*Tracy* -- I've never seen what the cookies made from the package look like, so I'm glad you posted them.  It's good to have a visual of what the finished product is!

Oh -- on a non-DLR note... "Snow Bride" is finally available for DVD pre-order (a long time to wait, seeing that it premiered back in 2013).  That's one of my favorites, so I will be jumping on that one.


----------



## kylie71

Mickeyflower said:


> So now good are these Candy Canes?  Are they popular because they are limited and people freak out over them or  is the taste really so amazing that it's otherworldly



We we're lucky enough to snag 2 last year at Trolley Treats... in CA, and they we're Amazing! They are not  super strong peppermint flavor, they taste like sugarcane, they are very smooth, and thick!  We broke our's into pieces, and put it in a candy dish on the kitchen counter.... they are worth the challenge!

IMO.   

--Lori



Sherry E said:


> *Tracy* -- I've never seen what the cookies made from the package look like, so I'm glad you posted them.  It's good to have a visual of what the finished product is!
> 
> Oh -- on a non-DLR note... "Snow Bride" is finally available for DVD pre-order (a long time to wait, seeing that it premiered back in 2013).  That's one of my favorites, so I will be jumping on that one.


Oh, I Love Snow Bride, one of my faves!!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Oh, I Love Snow Bride, one of my faves!!!
> 
> --Lori



Same here!  The two leads have good chemistry.  I thought it would never come out on DVD, but it's finally coming out in October, and available for pre-order now.  That's one more than I can remove from the DVR to free up some space!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy* -- I've never seen what the cookies made from the package look like, so I'm glad you posted them.  It's good to have a visual of what the finished product is!
> 
> Oh -- on a non-DLR note... "Snow Bride" is finally available for DVD pre-order (a long time to wait, seeing that it premiered back in 2013).  That's one of my favorites, so I will be jumping on that one.



Yay for_ Snow Bride _on DVD!  Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Misskitty3

Here are mine....


If I remember right, these are fresh pineapple spears covered in chocolate.




The BEST gingerbread cookie! 




Waffle cones








Yummy treats








Cake pops




The Apple Pie Carmel Apple is my favorite!




Here are a few more treats...























Here are my holiday merchandise photos....


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Wow, so many scrumptious treats! I am ready to go tasting them NOW  I'm not able to eat anything real hard or chewy so awesome to see the cupcakes and other softer goodies.  I also love all the ornament pictures, so cute. I do remember looking at a couple Flying Dumbo elephant ornaments last year (and others as well).Then I saw the prices, eek. I took a couple pix and of the Tree decorated in the Pooh Corner Store. They didn't come out the best and silly me didn't think to save them. I have learned for this year and lol to bring the camera battery charger, too. Thank you everyone for the awesome pix.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Wow, so many scrumptious treats! I am ready to go tasting them NOW  I'm not able to eat anything real hard or chewy so awesome to see the cupcakes and other softer goodies.  I also love all the ornament pictures, so cute. I do remember looking at a couple Flying Dumbo elephant ornaments last year (and others as well).Then I saw the prices, eek. I took a couple pix and of the Tree decorated in the Pooh Corner Store. They didn't come out the best and silly me didn't think to save them. I have learned for this year and lol to bring the camera battery charger, too. Thank you everyone for the awesome pix.



I think that the tree in Pooh Corner is a themed tree (seen during our Christmas tree theme a couple of weeks ago).  If it's the tree I am thinking of, it has its own themed ornaments that are not for sale.  Some other trees around DLR only have ornaments that are sold there.

In any case, photos of all holiday merchandise and all holiday food are welcome this week!  If it can be eaten or purchased during the holiday season, we want to see it!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, I am not sure if the ornaments on the tree itself were for sale or not. I know they had baskets of very much for sale ornaments very close to the tree. Like I said, I will take more pictures this year and lol pay better attention too. 

Misskitty3, the Mickey Santa long sleeve T is so cute. I will have to look for that this year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

So we did it. We bought the airline tickets today. We are set Thursday Dec 3 erd till Thursday dec 10th.

Capt Bane was wondering if any one could tell us if the interventions thing for the 60th was still going on? Or was it back to the super hero's thing?


----------



## lorijohnhill

I really like that Santa tee also! Somehow I don't think they will have them for my trip though.


----------



## Orbitron

ksromack said:


> I absolutely LOVE Jim Shore and was so fortunate to have met him on our December 2013 DL trip.  I only have 2 of his Disney pieces (he signed the one I bought at the store that day) but I have about a dozen of his_ Angels_.  I can see I'm going to need to add to my Disney collection!



We met Jim Shore at the World of Disney Store in December 2013 too. We have a lot of his Disney Traditions pieces and one is signed by him. It was an great experience to see this nice man in person.

If anybody would like to meet Jim Shore too. The dates for 2015 are Saturday, December 5 and Sunday, December 6.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Sherry E said:


> Don't worry about asking something that has been asked before -- lots of questions come up repeatedly, but we're here to help!    This article from the Disney Food Blog gives a pretty good idea of how it all works and what to expect - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2014/11/13/2014-disneyland-candy-cane-dates-announced/.
> 
> The tickets/wristbands are limited -- very true.



Thanks Sherry E! I appreciate your help


----------



## lvdis

Orbitron said:


> We met Jim Shore at the World of Disney Store in December 2013 too. We have a lot of his Disney Traditions pieces and one is signed by him. It was an great experience to see this nice man in person.
> 
> If anybody would like to meet Jim Shore too. The dates for 2015 are Saturday, December 5 and Sunday, December 6.


I'll be at DLR during those dates!  Where will he be?  Thanks!


----------



## Orbitron

lvdis said:


> I'll be at DLR during those dates!  Where will he be?  Thanks!



Locations and times have not been announced yet. In 2013 he was the first day at China Closet on Main Street and the next day at World of Disney in Downtown Disney.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> There have been some great miniature versions of the Castle that have come out in ornament form over the years. One of my favorites -- and thank heavens I bought it because DLR doesn't sell it anymore -- is a miniature gingerbread version of the Castle.  In fact, there was a whole line of gingerbread souvenirs and I loved them all.
> 
> Another mini ornament Castle was a sort of rustic "log cabin" version.  I can't remember when I last saw it -- maybe back in 2008 or 2009.  I am probably not recalling the details correctly, but it was a woodsy interpretation of the Castle.
> 
> I think there is also a miniature diamond anniversary Castle too?  It may not be as small as the others.
> 
> I love the Winter Castle version -- and I think it is perfect because the Winter Castle is an iconic centerpiece of Disneyland that symbolizes the park during the holidays.  With my luck the ornament will be gone this year (especially since there probably won't be a Winter Castle in the park this year).



Just googled the miniture gingerbread castle - how cute!  I would have love to have that ornament.  I couldn't find a pic of the rustic log one but I am sure that I would love that one too! We bought one of those metal Christmas trees from the DLR last year and many ornaments to hang from it.  It was really hard deciding which ones to get.  It was a nice way to showcase these Disney ornaments.  We have purchases many ornaments from our travels thru the years that last year, we put up four smaller trees to display them.  Also, Jillian has that  mini tree in the green Mickey tube displayed in her room.  It is a perfect traveling size so we will be putting it up in our hotel room during our Christmas visit this year


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> So we did it. We bought the airline tickets today. We are set Thursday Dec 3 erd till Thursday dec 10th.
> 
> Capt Bane was wondering if any one could tell us if the interventions thing for the 60th was still going on? Or was it back to the super hero's thing?



From the information I dug up, it appears that Disney is trying to get at least part of the Star Wars Launch Bay up and running right around Sunday, October 11th (of course, it's always possible that the date could change).  They're auditioning character performers who have to be able to start work on that date.   That should be held inside the Innoventions building.    I'm positive it will be going on in December, as December is when the new Star Wars movie opens (if I am not mistaken) and the new Star Tours adventure/film should be ready to go then as well.

From a Disneyland press release last week, here is a blurb about the Launch Bay: _"This interactive experience will take guests into the upcoming film, Star Wars: The Force Awakens, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, including opportunities to visit with new and favorite Star Wars characters, special merchandise and food offerings.  Star Wars Launch Bay will be located in the Animation Courtyard at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and in Tomorrowland at Disneyland park.  Also at Disneyland park, Star Wars Launch Bay will share the space with the reimagined Super Hero HQ, featuring opportunities to meet and take photos with super heroes like Captain America and Thor, as well as experience the returning Iron Man Tech Presented by Stark Industries. Both experiences will be available for guests later this year."_




Disney127 said:


> Just googled the miniture gingerbread castle - how cute!  I would have love to have that ornament.  I couldn't find a pic of the rustic log one but I am sure that I would love that one too! We bought one of those metal Christmas trees from the DLR last year and many ornaments to hang from it.  It was really hard deciding which ones to get.  It was a nice way to showcase these Disney ornaments.  We have purchases many ornaments from our travels thru the years that last year, we put up four smaller trees to display them.  Also, Jillian has that  mini tree in the green Mickey tube displayed in her room.  It is a perfect traveling size so we will be putting it up in our hotel room during our Christmas visit this year



That miniature gingerbread Castle is one of my favorite holiday souvenirs, but I also love the cookie sheet magnets, and everything else in that whole gingerbread line.  I have photos of everything.  I can post them here while we're still in the Treats & Treasures theme week!   Basically, I like any Disney collectibles that look like food!     After the gingerbread line was discontinued, Disney began selling a line of ornaments and knick knacks with Tinker Bell posing with peppermint candy.  I never bought the Tinker Bell collection but I loved it.

I _think_ this may have been the woodsy Castle I saw in the China Closet years ago -- https://www.pinterest.com/pin/161637074097367234/ -- although to be honest, from what I remembered the ornament looked a bit more like the Sleeping Beauty Castle in rustic form, whereas this picture shows a Castle that looks more like the Castle in WDW, I guess?  I could barely find any photos online -- of even this version, let alone any other version -- so I don't know if there were two versions, or if this was the only one.

For some stupid reason I didn't get a picture of the rustic castle when I saw it, so I can't refer back to it to see if it is the same as the one shown above.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> That miniature gingerbread Castle is one of my favorite holiday souvenirs, but I also love the cookie sheet magnets, and everything else in that whole gingerbread line.  I have photos of everything.  I can post them here while we're still in the Treats & Treasures theme week!   Basically, I like any Disney collectibles that look like food!     After the gingerbread line was discontinued, Disney began selling a line of ornaments and knick knacks with Tinker Bell posing with peppermint candy.  I never bought the Tinker Bell collection but I loved it.
> 
> I _think_ this may have been the woodsy Castle I saw in the China Closet years ago -- https://www.pinterest.com/pin/161637074097367234/ -- although to be honest, from what I remembered the ornament looked a bit more like the Sleeping Beauty Castle in rustic form, whereas this picture shows a Castle that looks more like the Castle in WDW, I guess?  I could barely find any photos online -- of even this version, let alone any other version -- so I don't know if there were two versions, or if this was the only one.
> 
> For some stupid reason I didn't get a picture of the rustic castle when I saw it, so I can't refer back to it to see if it is the same as the one shown above.



I really do like the gingerbread castle - maybe I will find one somewhere online! LOL As for the rustic one, this castle looks like a cross between the castles at DL and WDW. Sometimes, it is so hard to take a photo of everything that we see, especially at Disneyland.


----------



## princesszelda

I can not wait for the candy cane dates. I really want to get another one this time.

Also hoping for more blue and silver ornaments and christmas merchandise then all the red and gold.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Thank you so much, now do you know if they ever had the 60th special thing in interventions or was that idea a rumor that got scrapped? if not is there any where that they do have a big 60th display thing of history of the park?


----------



## Sherry E

princesszelda said:


> Also hoping for more blue and silver ornaments and christmas merchandise then all the red and gold.



I don't think there is going to be a complete 'Diamond-ization' of every facet of the holiday season (only some things), but I'm sure there will be some special ornaments as well as the regular holiday souvenirs and ornaments.

To me it seems that the whole Diamond Anniversary theme would mesh much better with the holiday season.  Lots of holiday decorations are twinkly and sparkly to begin with, so it seems that it could work well.  It's Halloween Time + Diamond Celebration that seems a bit... curious!    The first sign of a "diamond Halloween decoration" that I saw was a photo of a "Fall centerpiece" in the China Closet, with crystals hanging off of it.  While I guess we could look at it is 'leaves dripping with icicles,' it still didn't seem to work perfectly.





JadeDarkstar said:


> Thank you so much, now do you know if they ever had the 60th special thing in interventions or was that idea a rumor that got scrapped? if not is there any where that they do have a big 60th display thing of history of the park?



I think it was an idea that got scrapped.  I don't think it ever happened in Innoventions because I guess the plan quickly became clear to Disney that they were going ahead with the Star Wars Launch Bay.  Innoventions has been closed for a while, if I am not mistaken (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## PHXscuba

Sorry about the wacky sizing!!





Marceline's





Gingerbread Mickey



​PHXscuba


----------



## bhyer

Whenever I'm peeking through photos from previous trips to find things to post it makes me so much more impatient to be back at Disneyland again!!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm so impressed with the photos everyone is posting -- they're nice and crisp and clear!  And, also, I am seeing certain merchandise items I didn't know existed.


----------



## Tink1987

Thank you so much for all of your pictures for this week - Christmas merchandise and food/snacks is my favourite week so far! My fiance (who will be my husband when we get to Disneyland as it is our honeymoon ) is getting bored of me whipping my phone round to show him yet more merch we need to buy and snacks we need to try. I NEED the snow covered car with cone who sits outside the Welcome to Cars Land sign for my tree. Thanks so much again for all the pics! And a big thanks to Sherry for all this info, you have all made us so excited for our first Christmas trip to DL and I have never seen such an informative thread.


----------



## princesszelda

Sherry, I am not a fan of all the red and gold which really makes it hard for me to purchase a lot of the holiday merchandise. I was just hoping that maybe since silver and blue are part of the diamond celebration that more items will be in that color not that they really have to be all bedazzeled.


----------



## Sherry E

Tink1987 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your pictures for this week - Christmas merchandise and food/snacks is my favourite week so far! My fiance (who will be my husband when we get to Disneyland as it is our honeymoon ) is getting bored of me whipping my phone round to show him yet more merch we need to buy and snacks we need to try. I NEED the snow covered car with cone who sits outside the Welcome to Cars Land sign for my tree. Thanks so much again for all the pics! And a big thanks to Sherry for all this info, you have all made us so excited for our first Christmas trip to DL and I have never seen such an informative thread.



Thank you for the kind words!     I'm so glad that this thread has been helpful and interesting to you.

I love Snowy the Snow Car in all versions -- either the one who sits at the entrance to Cars Land, or in plush ornament form!




princesszelda said:


> Sherry, I am not a fan of all the red and gold which really makes it hard for me to purchase a lot of the holiday merchandise. I was just hoping that maybe since silver and blue are part of the diamond celebration that more items will be in that color not that they really have to be all bedazzeled.



They've got ornaments and merchandise in all sorts of colors other than just red and gold.  I mean, yes, there will be red and gold too.  I'm sure there will be special Diamond Anniversary-themed holiday collectibles as well.  I don't think that the entire assortment of holiday merchandise all throughout DLR is going to be Diamond Anniversary-themed, but there will be some things -- probably even a lot of things.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

There are 60th anniversary blue/silver ornaments. I want to say 4-5 different designs that I saw; I bought one and my kids surprised me by buying another on our June trip. I'll take a picture of them in a minute to share - I don't why I didn't think to before!

Here are the two 60th anniversary ornaments we have.

This is the one my two oldest bought for me (they bought this totally on their own as a thank you for the trip. )





And here is the one I bought myself


----------



## lorijohnhill

Ooo... I bought the Minnie one. I'm leaving that out year round. I hadn't seen the other one! I really like it!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

From 2010.......


----------



## OHBelle

This weeks theme has made me hungry for Christmas treats!  I settled for Pumpkin Bread while I was in Ohio last weekend.  Not quite the same as a Mickey Gingerbread Cookie, but it was the best I could do! At least it was a "Fall" treat, which inches us closer to Christmas! Looking forward to next weeks theme! 



*Non DLR Holiday info:*

_Sherry and all other lovers of Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas...._

I read yesterday that they will release the Christmas movie lineup on Hallmark's _Home and Family _on September 15.  I am looking forward to seeing what we will be seeing this holiday season.  Last year I was completely off on my predictions of what movies I would like and which ones I would not, so we will see how it works out this year.  I am still in shock how much I loved _Nine Lives of Christmas _and how much I disliked _Cookie Cutter Christmas!_


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> This weeks theme has made me hungry for Christmas treats!  I settled for Pumpkin Bread while I was in Ohio last weekend.  Not quite the same as a Mickey Gingerbread Cookie, but it was the best I could do! At least it was a "Fall" treat, which inches us closer to Christmas! Looking forward to next weeks theme!
> 
> 
> 
> *Non DLR Holiday info:*
> 
> _Sherry and all other lovers of Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas...._
> 
> I read yesterday that they will release the Christmas movie lineup on Hallmark's _Home and Family _on September 15.  I am looking forward to seeing what we will be seeing this holiday season.  Last year I was completely off on my predictions of what movies I would like and which ones I would not, so we will see how it works out this year.  I am still in shock how much I loved _Nine Lives of Christmas _and how much I disliked _Cookie Cutter Christmas!_



I heard about it yesterday.  The majority of the movies I already know the titles of, or I at least have an idea of who is starring in them even if the titles change.  There are just a few surprises left, but I have jury duty that week.   So, if I am not home on that day I'll have to set the DVR just so I can find out the remaining titles and info that I don't have!

Based on what I already know, I can make a fair assumption of which movies I might like and which ones might annoy me... but I won't commit to those assumptions because I could be proven wrong when I see them (as was the case last year)!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

This was a tough category for me.  Here is one of the treasures that came home with us last November.


----------



## Angrose

This is one of my favorite theme weeks since I LOVE shopping and eating! Funny enough, I don't have many photos of holiday merchandise and treats from our trip last year. I must have been too busy _shopping_ and _eating_!!


----------



## Davidg83

I hope they find a place for cookie decorating this year!




I was pretty determined to get every ingredient on lol


----------



## dolphingirl47

It is kind of strange thinking of Christmas when I just got back from Dubai with temperatures of 109. Still here are my contributions for this week:

































Corinna


----------



## pudinhd

Not a lot of pictures, but they are from late December 2014.


----------



## planningjollyholiday




----------



## Sherry E

One good thing about September being here (in a couple of days) -- other than the arrival of fall (hallelujah!) -- is that the Parks Blog should be letting us know sometime in the next couple of weeks what the official holiday dates are.  I mean, we pretty much already know that the season will begin on either 11/12 or 11/13, and will likely end on 1/6/16, so there is not much mystery there.

What _will_ be interesting, however, is to see what Erin mentions in the Parks Blog as returning or happening during the holiday season.  So far, we know that the Christmas Fantasy Parade is coming back in some capacity.   Haunted Mansion Holiday is back.  It's a Small World Holiday is back.  I think that Viva Navidad will be back.   Beyond those things, though... I am wondering when Olaf's Snow Fest is going to start again (November or December?).  Is World of Color - Winter Dreams going to happen, or is Celebrate going to run for the rest of the year?  Is Jingle Cruise coming back?   And what about the Winter Castle?  How wintry will it be this year, since it is decorated for the 60th anniversary?

And... where will Santa go if the Ranch and Jingle Jangle Jamboree are closed during the holidays?  Will he return to his little log cabin and greet guests there?  Will he move to some other spot in DL?

Will the old rumor about the star returning to the top of the Matterhorn be accurate?



Anyway, I will see you all tomorrow morning sometime, for the 4th theme in the Theme Week Countdown!

​


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> One good thing about September being here (in a couple of days) -- other than the arrival of fall (hallelujah!) -- is that the Parks Blog should be letting us know sometime in the next couple of weeks what the official holiday dates are.  I mean, we pretty much already know that the season will begin on either 11/12 or 11/13, and will likely end on 1/6/16, so there is not much mystery there.
> 
> What _will_ be interesting, however, is to see what Erin mentions in the Parks Blog as returning or happening during the holiday season.  So far, we know that the Christmas Fantasy Parade is coming back in some capacity.   Haunted Mansion Holiday is back.  It's a Small World Holiday is back.  I think that Viva Navidad will be back.   Beyond those things, though... I am wondering when Olaf's Snow Fest is going to start again (November or December?).  Is World of Color - Winter Dreams going to happen, or is Celebrate going to run for the rest of the year?  Is Jingle Cruise coming back?   And what about the Winter Castle?  How wintry will it be this year, since it is decorated for the 60th anniversary?
> 
> And... where will Santa go if the Ranch and Jingle Jangle Jamboree are closed during the holidays?  Will he return to his little log cabin and greet guests there?  Will he move to some other spot in DL?
> 
> Will the old rumor about the star returning to the top of the Matterhorn be accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will see you all tomorrow morning sometime, for the 4th theme in the Theme Week Countdown!
> 
> ​


I feel so lucky to have been able to visit during the Christmas season in 2013!  We did make a brief visit during Mardi Gras 2014 and that was fun too but nothing like the Holidays! 

Looking forward to this week's theme!  I'll have to grab my old laptop and upload to Photobucket tonight


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the fourth week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!!*_



*……Approximately 10 Weeks Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 10 more themes to explore over the next 9 weeks:   Nine main weekly themes every Monday from today, August 31, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (which will probably be Thursday, November 12th or Friday, November 13th, 2015, although nothing has been announced just yet).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

So far, we have explored:  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.     

So…what will be our fourth theme of 2015?  It is another double header Theme Week, featuring 2 themes in one!! *_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*PACIFIC WHARF and PARADISE PIER!!!! *
*(Including Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad)*​




_*Of California Adventure’s two seaside-inspired lands, Paradise Pier has the edge on Pacific Wharf in terms of seasonal embellishments and entertainment.  From the large Christmas tree on the Pier, to wreaths and garland located on or near the Little Mermaid attraction, to the jubilant Viva Navidad -- and even a Winter version of World of Color -- Paradise Pier exhibits its love for the holidays in a variety of ways.

Prior to 2013, the Christmas celebration in Paradise Pier had been relatively understated.  New on the scene that year were the lively, joyous Viva Navidad, a toe-tapping, hip-swaying Latino celebration filled with food, music and other unique offerings, and Winter Dreams (featuring Frozen’s Olaf in a prominent role) – otherwise known as World of Color with a Christmas twist.

While Viva Navidad got rave reviews, Winter Dreams’ reception was merely lukewarm.   In 2014, Winter Dreams returned with a few changes, and a more favorable response.  (At this time it is unknown if Winter Dreams will return for the holiday season of 2015.)
*_


 _*Pacific Wharf, on the other hand, while encompassing the feel of an authentic fisherman’s village, has very little in the way of Yuletide splendor.  You won’t find many touches of the holidays around Pacific Wharf but the Ghirardelli store offers up free samples of its delicious peppermint bark to anyone who steps inside the shop --- so it is a must-visit for peppermint enthusiasts!*_ 


* 

Pacific Wharf


Exciting garland hung over the entry to Ghirardelli (hey, it’s a start…)









Ghirardelli also gives out free samples of Peppermint Bark…









Boudin Bakery bread made in the shapes of candy canes, Christmas trees and creepy snowmen…





















Paradise Pier


Ariel’s Grotto sea-themed tree…














The whole area around World of Color - Winter Dreams was decorated with giant presents and candy sticks…




































Just to give you an idea of where Viva Navidad takes place in Paradise Pier, notice that you can see the Paradise Pier Hotel in the background…









And I could see the Viva Navidad performers and floats from my PPH window!









More Viva Navidad fun!



















PhotoPass spot…








Details…














Mickey…








The street party/parade/celebration…


















Part of the menu…






*​

_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier (including photos of World of Color – Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad) all this week, through Sunday, September 6th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our fifth theme on Monday, September 7th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count.  *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pacific Wharf








Viva Navidad
















Menu at Paradise Garden Grill during Viva Navidad




Paradise Pier Christmas Tree




Little Mermaid ride decorations








The old Christmas decorations at Paradise Pier before Viva Navidad








World of Color: Winter Dreams




















































2014 Paradise Pier
















































The menu at Paradise Garden Grill during Viva Navidad. These food are only exclusive during the Viva Navidad event during the holiday season.








































This was new last year at PP was the light on the pole which is different from the snowflakes at BVS towards PP.


----------



## sgrap

This tree was at the entrance to Paradise Pier in 2005!


----------



## kylie71

Paradise Pier:









Paradise Pier Tree






Ghirardelli's:





Arials Tree:






PP Tree:





PP decorations ( such as they are, lol )
















Viva Navidad area:


----------



## jammyjam25

All from December 2014



The view from the wheel of death. At least there were pretty decorations to admire between the bouts of terror. 



Loved the decorations on Little Mermaid <3



One of the few decent photos I got  of Winter Dreams


And finally, Viva Navidad! Which I loved....including bonus selfie with some really sweet cast members who were working the arts and crafts area AND the decorated street cleaners at the end of the parade that just cracked me up.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

World of Color Winter Dreams




Tree at the top of Paradise Pier





Duffy's old M&G spot (not sure if it's decorated anymore)





Viva Navidad




Ornament on the tree in Ariel's Grotto


----------



## Misskitty3

Here are a few of mine.....


----------



## dolphingirl47

Paradise Pier:

















Viva Navidad:













































Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am looking but not sure I have photos may need to take some screen shots of the videos we have lol Love all the pics we never go to the pier. This year we want to play some of the games so we will go.


----------



## petals

Notice the santa hat on the star on top of the gazebo.. to cute:




























Almost related... World of Colour limited edition pin... These were sold out everywhere and I randomly looked into the Grand Californian Gift shop while checking out their gingerbread house and there they were sitting in the middle of the core pins:


----------



## dedesmith32

So my intention was to participate in EVERY challenge this year (since I did get to visit during the holidays last year) and I have already failed. With school starting and a million other things that went on, I just didn't get to participate in the last 3 weeks! But I'm hoping to participate in the rest!  Thank you Sherry for this - I love this thread!

I did not take as many photos as I thought I would on this trip, because once I got there I just reveled in the magic with my family and kind of forgot about the camera. Hopefully this year when we go back I will take more photos!

So I only have 2 photos for this theme, but yay I have something! So I have my family in front of the Paradise Pier Christmas tree and my family with Goofy at Viva Navidad!


----------



## Davidg83

¡Viva Navidad! Performers. One of the best entertainment offerings of the season in my opinion!





The Wheel of Death during WOC Winter Dreams





A Hanukkah segment during Winter Dreams





More Winter Dreams


----------



## OHBelle

I am severely lacking in this theme....thank goodness Viva Navidad is included.  I took plenty of pictures of that.  It was one of my favorite things to see.  So upbeat and colorful!

I did get a picture of the tree in the Paradise Pier area:







Viva Navidad:




The lovely dancers:








Mickey and Minnie:







Donald: (I wish I gotten a better picture of all three Caballeros!)


----------



## Orbitron

Davidg83 said:


> ¡Viva Navidad! Performers. One of the best entertainment offerings of the season in my opinion!



I love this show, watched it as often as possible!


----------



## Sherry E

dedesmith32 said:


> So my intention was to participate in EVERY challenge this year (since I did get to visit during the holidays last year) and I have already failed. With school starting and a million other things that went on, I just didn't get to participate in the last 3 weeks! But I'm hoping to participate in the rest!  Thank you Sherry for this - I love this thread!
> 
> I did not take as many photos as I thought I would on this trip, because once I got there I just reveled in the magic with my family and kind of forgot about the camera. Hopefully this year when we go back I will take more photos!
> 
> So I only have 2 photos for this theme, but yay I have something! So I have my family in front of the Paradise Pier Christmas tree and my family with Goofy at Viva Navidad!



You're very welcome, DeDe -- and thank you so much for participating!  I wondered what happened to you over the last 3 theme weeks.  I didn't want to hound you about contributing -- I figured you were busy -- but I remembered that you went last year and probably took a lot of photos.   Hang on to all of the photos for the themes you missed -- (1) Christmas Trees/Wreaths/Holiday Flowers & Plants;  (2) Holiday Characters/PhotoPass/Santa Claus; and (3) Holiday Treats & Treasures (Food & Merchandise) -- as those can be posted in our final theme week (Holiday Cornucopia), or some of them may even fit into other theme weeks we have coming up.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

So I got the video searched got some good pics but photo buckets down booo so ill have to get it all uploaded soon but I do have shots to add. Could I also add a link to the you tube video for those who haven't seen winter dreams woc?


----------



## ksromack

I hope my pics uploaded to Photobucket.  When I went to look at them it was down for maintenance.  I hope they are all there when photobucket comes back up!

Love the pics so far!  I love Viva Navidad, so colorful and fun!


----------



## bhyer

Wow, I LOVE the pictures of this area.  Looking through my pictures I noticed I'm sadly lacking in this area although we so enjoyed _*Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams. *_
    _* 

*_


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> So I got the video searched got some good pics but photo buckets down booo so ill have to get it all uploaded soon but I do have shots to add. Could I also add a link to the you tube video for those who haven't seen winter dreams woc?



Yes -- you can also add the link to your video of Winter Dreams!




ksromack said:


> I hope my pics uploaded to Photobucket.  When I went to look at them it was down for maintenance.  I hope they are all there when photobucket comes back up!
> 
> Love the pics so far!  I love Viva Navidad, so colorful and fun!



I hate whenever Photobucket is down for maintenance.  I hate when they start fiddling around and changing things on their site.  One time several years back, they DID wipe out everyone's photos -- or everyone's photo were suddenly not appearing.  It was a colossal server goof or something.  They managed to restore everything but it was a scary day or two.  Then, a couple of years ago, they did the massive layout change and overhaul of their website.  When they did it, they removed quite a few features that people were using, and they made things harder to deal with.  After receiving many complaints from angry customers (many of whom are paying customers), they finally began restoring a lot of the features.  I hope they are not about to do another overhaul on the site again.  Sometimes they should just leave well enough alone.


Edited to add:  I just checked one of my Photobucket accounts and I got in -- it's not down for maintenance!


----------



## CaptBane

Here is the think to last years World of Color Holiday show, it was taken on our first night in the park...after a very long bus ride and long wait to get into the hotel room. Lol this is also for Jade!


----------



## ksromack

Warning, photo overload ahead:
































And this place had the best hot chocolate ever




And Winter Dreams (not ashamed to say this made me tear up)!













And I had to get this pic since it's my hometown:


----------



## lorijohnhill




----------



## JadeDarkstar

The package we were standing right behind for the good spot of winter dream.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lights of the Pier after the show


----------



## Speechphi

*First off, Paradise Pier





garland near TSMM





Paradise Pier tree





garland at Ariel's





And Viva Navidad! Loved that show! We stood in front of Bayside Brews facing the Paradise Garden eatery area, and I stood in that general area maybe 15 minutes before the show at 5/6-ish (I don't remember what time, but it was around then).









































and introducing the two newest foklorico dancers:
Abbie





and Olivia (so cool how they grabbed people/kids to join them dancing! My girls had a blast!)




*


----------



## ishbit92

Drat, I didn't get a chance to upload photos for last weeks them because since school has started I have been super busy. Oh well, the positive of school starting is that I will be so busy that time will go by faster, and thus my Disneyland trip will feel like it arrives sooner! Anyway, here's my photos for this week's theme  Some of them I have shared in a previous theme (Viva Navidad pics with Goofy)--is that okay, Sherry? 

This year I'd like to check out more of the Viva Navidad activities if I get a chance. Last year, we went to the area on Paradise Pier as the festivities were shutting down. If I remember correctly, we were one of the last groups to take photos with Goofy. I didn't see the parade or try any of the food from the event. Hopefully this year!


----------



## Sherry E

I am loving all of the great photos of Viva Navidad, Winter Dreams and Paradise Pier/Pacific Wharf!  It seems to be unanimous -- we all loved Viva Navidad!  I just found it to be really joyful and the music was infectious.



ishbit92 said:


> Drat, I didn't get a chance to upload photos for last weeks them because since school has started I have been super busy. Oh well, the positive of school starting is that I will be so busy that time will go by faster, and thus my Disneyland trip will feel like it arrives sooner! Anyway, here's my photos for this week's theme  Some of them I have shared in a previous theme (Viva Navidad pics with Goofy)--is that okay, Sherry?
> 
> This year I'd like to check out more of the Viva Navidad activities if I get a chance. Last year, we went to the area on Paradise Pier as the festivities were shutting down. If I remember correctly, we were one of the last groups to take photos with Goofy. I didn't see the parade or try any of the food from the event. Hopefully this year!



Yes -- it's okay to reuse photos, as long as they fit the themes!  There are some photos that will end up counting for more than one theme -- like, for example, your Goofy photo is a character photo and a Viva Navidad photo.  Or, a Paradise Pier wreath photo would count for this week as well as the previous Christmas Tree/Wreath week.


----------



## jammyjam25

I love seeing and hearing that everyone else enjoyed Viva Navidad so much as well! Definitely one of my favorite parts of the Holiday offerings last year.


----------



## egritz

Well I think some of these may be repeats, but there are a few here I haven't shared in a previous week. I think this year I want to try and watch the Viva Navidad parade. All pictures from November 2014













Cleaning up from Viva Navidad (I loved the decorated sweepers!)









across from the DCA Carousel








I love the PP tree in the background

















Oh, I finally found one from 2013, I was pregnant here and our daughter was 2 1/2


----------



## mlnbabies

Paradise Pier




WOC Winter Dreams from our PPH room




WOC


----------



## kylie71

Not sure what that link is for, but it says its not for all Audiences!

--Lori


----------



## flyingdumbo127

All these wonderful pictures! I will have to at least take a gander into CA Adventure this year if nothing else to see in person the extra Christmas decorations and I'd love to see some of Viva Navidad. While I'm in the park there go to Ghiradelli  ETA: I'm glad to hear pix are able to be re-used. I may need to do that down the road.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

Yay! Christmas isn't that far away anymore  
Just got worried..... The word is still that there won't be any of the usual Christmas nighttime shows, right? It will be the new 60th parade, fireworks and woc? I've really been looking forward to seeing the new Disneyland Forever, Paint the night and Celebrate!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_0942 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_1739 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_2028 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_2110 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## pudinhd

Apparently, I need to take pictures of the Paradise Pier area this holiday season!


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Not sure what that link is for, but it says its not for all Audiences!
> 
> --Lori



I didn't have a chance to sign on until tonight.  What link?  What did I miss that's not for all audiences? 




Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Yay! Christmas isn't that far away anymore
> Just got worried..... The word is still that there won't be any of the usual Christmas nighttime shows, right? It will be the new 60th parade, fireworks and woc? I've really been looking forward to seeing the new Disneyland Forever, Paint the night and Celebrate!!!!



It's really not far away at all, now that we're officially in the "ber" months (September - December)!

From what we know right now, and from what it appears based on how things are going to be handled during Halloween Time, I think that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is going to run during the daytime only.   It is definitely happening, but it is unknown if it will run once or twice in the daytime, or if it will run at night at any point during the holidays.  

I think that Paint the Night will be presented nightly, all through the holidays.

I think that Disneyland Forever will be presented nightly, with a bit of snowfall at some point, and that Believe in Holiday Magic will not be presented at all this year.

As for World of Color - Celebrate... It has not gotten great reviews.  At first I thought that it would run all year long and that Winter Dreams would not happen.  I'm not entirely sure at this point.  If Disney is aware that Celebrate has gotten lukewarm responses, they may decide to present Winter Dreams instead.  So this one is still a question mark, but I definitely think you will get to see Disneyland Forever and Paint the Night during your trip.

The holiday season is a very big deal at Disneyland -- they treat it with much more attention and care than they do Halloween Time -- so I think they are trying to strike a balance of "holidays" and "60th anniversary."  A lot of people go to the parks every year, specifically to enjoy the holiday season.  If they remove too many of the holiday elements (like they have done with Halloween Time), I think that those people wanting a holiday experience will be disappointed.  So there has to be a good balance.


----------



## arasekim




----------



## rwhistler92

It does snow during the Disneyland Forever fireworks. Maybe it will snow even more.


----------



## Sherry E

rwhistler92 said:


> It does snow during the Disneyland Forever fireworks. Maybe it will snow even more.



That's what I was thinking -- there may be a bit more snow than usual during the Disneyland Forever fireworks.  There may or may not be the piped in aroma of goodies (that comes along with the snowfall during Believe in Holiday Magic), and it's a mystery as to whether or not the Castle will be a "Winter" version -- with more lights than what's on there now -- and whether or not the trees around the hub will light up in their "snowy" versions.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I didn't have a chance to sign on until tonight.  What link?  What did I miss that's not for all audiences?



Someone posted a link to something on Facebook, but the post has been deleted. It's weird though, because I thought only moderators could delete posts, so I assumed you had done it.



mom2rtk said:


> IMG_0942 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1739 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2028 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2110 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



mom2rtk, I'm blown away by the sharpness of the detail in the nighttime Paradise Pier picture!


----------



## mom2rtk

siskaren said:


> mom2rtk, I'm blown away by the sharpness of the detail in the nighttime Paradise Pier picture!


 

Thank you Siskaren!  The Canon 6D does an amazing job in low light.


----------



## kylie71

siskaren said:


> Someone posted a link to something on Facebook, but the post has been deleted. It's weird though, because I thought only moderators could delete posts, so I assumed you had done it.


Yes, Thank You.... now its gone, but it said "Not for all audiences".....

--Lori

Sherry,
I will be on my trip to DLR starting this Sunday -- Friday, I will post my pics for NEXT week's theme on Sat, along with new pics for the  other  photo sharing threads!!  

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> Someone posted a link to something on Facebook, but the post has been deleted. It's weird though, because I thought only moderators could delete posts, so I assumed you had done it.



Any webmaster can delete posts on any forum.  Mary Jo can also delete posts here in this forum.  I don't see any evidence of anything being deleted, though.  So I have no idea what was there and what was deleted!  But... if it was something that was not supposed to be posted, or if it was offensive in any way, I'm glad someone quickly wiped it out!


----------



## lvdis

Sherry E said:


> Any webmaster can delete posts on any forum.  Mary Jo can also delete posts here in this forum.  I don't see any evidence of anything being deleted, though.  So I have no idea what was there and what was deleted!  But... if it was something that was not supposed to be posted, or if it was offensive in any way, I'm glad someone quickly wiped it out!


I saw the facebook link in one of the posts and figured it was just linking to pictures they had on facebook. I didn't try clicking it though, so this is just a guess.  Also guessing that it wouldn't show the pictures from their facebook photo album depending on their settings maybe?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

it looked to me like it was a link to a face book photo (maybe a theme one) but because we weren't friends of the member we couldn't see the photo. I don't think it was meant to be harmful.


----------



## Sherry E

lvdis said:


> I saw the facebook link in one of the posts and figured it was just linking to pictures they had on facebook. I didn't try clicking it though, so this is just a guess.  Also guessing that it wouldn't show the pictures from their facebook photo album depending on their settings maybe?





JadeDarkstar said:


> it looked to me like it was a link to a face book photo (maybe a theme one) but because we weren't friends of the member we couldn't see the photo. I don't think it was meant to be harmful.




I think you're both right -- it's likely a Facebook settings issue, not anything offensive!

​


----------



## keahgirl8

As far as World of Color is concerned, I would be pretty happy if they ditched Celebrate altogether and did Winter Dreams.  They could even run regular World of Color and that would be fine.  In case you can't tell, I'm not a fan of Celebrate. lol


----------



## Sherry E

keahgirl8 said:


> As far as World of Color is concerned, I would be pretty happy if they ditched Celebrate altogether and did Winter Dreams.  They could even run regular World of Color and that would be fine.  In case you can't tell, I'm not a fan of Celebrate. lol



  I've read quite a few comments (online) indicating that you're not alone in that feeling.    It is because of that lukewarm response to Celebrate that I wonder if Disney will decide to run Winter Dreams during the holidays.  I don't think it is getting the reaction and reception they had hoped for.  I'm sure Disney initially planned to run Celebrate all year long, but they may rethink that plan and either throw in Winter Dreams, or just the regular World of Color.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> I've read quite a few comments (online) indicating that you're not alone in that feeling.    It is because of that lukewarm response to Celebrate that I wonder if Disney will decide to run Winter Dreams during the holidays.  I don't think it is getting the reaction and reception they had hoped for.  I'm sure Disney initially planned to run Celebrate all year long, but they may rethink that plan and either throw in Winter Dreams, or just the regular World of Color.



We can only hope...

There are parts that are good, but others make no sense.  Not to mention the fact that there is almost more NPH than Walt in it.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

NOOOOO we want to see celebrate.


----------



## Disney127

Here are our photos for this week's theme


----------



## Sherry E

Looking at all of these wonderful Paradise Pier photos from everyone, I am reminded how it is a land that includes a mishmash of decorations -- from the Viva Navidad-themed décor, to the "gifts" and peppermint sticks in the Winter Dreams area, to the underwater-themed décor around both Ariel's Grotto and the Little Mermaid ride, to the large Christmas tree with shiny ornaments on the pier, to the more generic garland and wreaths over around TSMM, etc.  It's a land that really has quite a few decorations, and yet it is one of the lands that people name most often when referencing lands that aren't really decorated!     There are a lot of decorations, but I guess that many people don't realize they're there!


----------



## Luisa

My upcoming trip has been so stressful to organise with the Aussie dollar falling and having to arrange details and bookings for four people instead of just me that I just haven't been able to get excited about it. Until now. There's something about Paradise Pier and Viva Navidad that I love and everyone's photos have been just what I needed!


----------



## dlawallace

I really want to see Celebrate...i think it is wonderful and would love to see it in person!!!


----------



## Sherry E

While Pumpkin Pandemonium, Fall Fever, Candy Corn Chaos, Caramel Apple Confusion and Halloween Hoopla (with a dash of Pecan Pie and Cinnamon Pear thrown in) have been slowly, quietly sneaking onto store shelves since the end of June (!!!), September is a month when Holiday Hullabaloo, Peppermint Pandemonium, Eggnog Excitement and Gingerbread Glee begin to emerge as well.

While I don't know if these flavors can be classified as completely new, Coffee-mate has 'updated' some of its seasonal products.  Instead of Eggnog Latte, now we just have "Eggnog."  Instead of plain ol' Gingerbread, now we have "Toll House Gingerbread."  Maybe they have given up trying to promote the Peppermint Mocha flavor as seasonal, when it's really available all year long.   http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...e-eggnog-and-toll-house-gingerbread-creamers/.  


​





Luisa said:


> My upcoming trip has been so stressful to organise with the Aussie dollar falling and having to arrange details and bookings for four people instead of just me that I just haven't been able to get excited about it. Until now. There's something about Paradise Pier and Viva Navidad that I love and everyone's photos have been just what I needed!



That can happen quite often, I think.   At some point we can just hit a wall with the planning, and the thinking about planning, and the organization of the whole trip, and the solving of problems or jumping over hurdles that present themselves along the way, etc.  Eventually the excitement just fizzles for a while.  I have certainly had that happen.  And then, all of a sudden, before you know it, the excitement takes over again.



dlawallace said:


> I really want to see Celebrate...i think it is wonderful and would love to see it in person!!!



It's entirely possible it will continue to run for the rest of the year.  It's definitely not quite the success that Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever are, so there is more of a chance that it could be swapped out for Winter Dreams or the regular World of Color.  But, more than likely, Celebrate will continue on into next year.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> While Pumpkin Pandemonium, Fall Fever, Candy Corn Chaos, Caramel Apple Confusion and Halloween Hoopla (with a dash of Pecan Pie and Cinnamon Pear thrown in) have been slowly, quietly sneaking onto store shelves since the end of June (!!!), September is a month when Holiday Hullabaloo, Peppermint Pandemonium, Eggnog Excitement and Gingerbread Glee begin to emerge as well.



I spotted a new pumpkin item a couple weeks ago - Pumpkin Spice Frosted Mini Wheats. I've only seen them at Target, but I like them a lot, and I'm already plotting how to keep stocked on them long past fall.


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> I spotted a new pumpkin item a couple weeks ago - Pumpkin Spice Frosted Mini Wheats. I've only seen them at Target, but I like them a lot, and I'm already plotting how to keep stocked on them long past fall.



I haven't seen the Mini Wheats in person yet, but I saw a photo of the Mini Wheats on The Impulsive Buy.  In fact, they started a whole Flick'r album to keep track of the new Pumpkin-specific products that appeared this year - https://www.flickr.com/photos/theimpulsivebuy/albums/72157656471276389.    The interesting thing is that, compared to last year, it appears that there are not as many new pumpkin items this year.  Last year there were so many.  This year I think that all of the "old" pumpkin products will be back on the shelves again, along with the new ones -- so there is no shortage of pumpkin-ness in stores -- but there are just not as many new pumpkin-specific items.  Oreo did not even come up with a new Fall flavor this year!  M&M's churned out two new ones -- Pumpkin Spice Latte and Pecan Pie -- but Oreo did not deliver.

However, there have been plenty of new Fall and Halloween items (such as Kellogg's Halloween-themed cereal boxes and Glade's new line of Autumn scents, including the curiously titled "Fall Antiquing"??  ).


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> Oreo did not even come up with a new Fall flavor this year!  M&M's churned out two new ones -- Pumpkin Spice Latte and Pecan Pie -- but Oreo did not deliver.



I've spotted the Caramel Apple Oreos but I haven't seen pumpkin ones yet. Have you seen the Pecan Pie M&Ms? I've seen the Pumpkin Spice Latte, but since I'm not a coffee drinker, I may have to pass on those.


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> I've spotted the Caramel Apple Oreos but I haven't seen pumpkin ones yet. Have you seen the Pecan Pie M&Ms? I've seen the Pumpkin Spice Latte, but since I'm not a coffee drinker, I may have to pass on those.



I haven't seen any of them in person yet -- only photos (and I've read reviews).  Some things are Target exclusives and some things are Walmart exclusives.  I have a CityTarget in my area -- which is pretty large, but does not have all of the same items that a regular Target has.   I have not looked there yet.  And Walmart is nowhere near my area at all.   Oreo has a pumpkin spice flavor, but it may not be available everywhere.  It could be exclusive to one store or another.   M&M's had a regular pumpkin spice flavor in the past, but now they added on the "Latte" to make it new.    Whenever I check stores like CVS, Ralphs or Vons, I never seem to see anything all that new and interesting.  Nothing "exclusive."

Oreo has come up with new flavors all year long, but it seems they have finally run out of new ideas for Fall and Halloween this year.   I guess the well finally ran dry!  I am wondering if they will come up with something for the holidays.  They've pretty much run out of ideas there too, but maybe they will surprise us.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> While Pumpkin Pandemonium, Fall Fever, Candy Corn Chaos, Caramel Apple Confusion and Halloween Hoopla (with a dash of Pecan Pie and Cinnamon Pear thrown in) have been slowly, quietly sneaking onto store shelves since the end of June (!!!), September is a month when Holiday Hullabaloo, Peppermint Pandemonium, Eggnog Excitement and Gingerbread Glee begin to emerge as well.
> 
> While I don't know if these flavors can be classified as completely new, Coffee-mate has 'updated' some of its seasonal products.  Instead of Eggnog Latte, now we just have "Eggnog."  Instead of plain ol' Gingerbread, now we have "Toll House Gingerbread."  Maybe they have given up trying to promote the Peppermint Mocha flavor as seasonal, when it's really available all year long.   http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...e-eggnog-and-toll-house-gingerbread-creamers/.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can happen quite often, I think.   At some point we can just hit a wall with the planning, and the thinking about planning, and the organization of the whole trip, and the solving of problems or jumping over hurdles that present themselves along the way, etc.  Eventually the excitement just fizzles for a while.  I have certainly had that happen.  And then, all of a sudden, before you know it, the excitement takes over again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's entirely possible it will continue to run for the rest of the year.  It's definitely not quite the success that Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever are, so there is more of a chance that it could be swapped out for Winter Dreams or the regular World of Color.  But, more than likely, Celebrate will continue on into next year.



I saw an advertisement for Caramel Apple Milky Way mini bars a few days ago.  When I go shopping this week, I am definitely looking for them!  That combination sounds so yummy to me.  
I was able to get Pumpkin Bread with my breakfast order at Bob Evans in Ohio a couple of weeks ago.  It was a lovely 70 degrees that day and it felt like Fall to me.  It was so so nice that day and I hated coming back to AZ and 100+ degrees!  I can't wait to go back in October, when the leaves will be changing which is just beautiful!  I am so glad my son and his fiancee decided to get married in the Fall.

As much as I love the Fall goodies, the Winter goodies are my favorite.  I love all things Peppermint and Gingerbread!  I can't wait for those.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I saw an advertisement for Caramel Apple Milky Way mini bars a few days ago.  When I go shopping this week, I am definitely looking for them!  That combination sounds so yummy to me.
> I was able to get Pumpkin Bread with my breakfast order at Bob Evans in Ohio a couple of weeks ago.  It was a lovely 70 degrees that day and it felt like Fall to me.  It was so so nice that day and I hated coming back to AZ and 100+ degrees!  I can't wait to go back in October, when the leaves will be changing which is just beautiful!  I am so glad my son and his fiancee decided to get married in the Fall.
> 
> As much as I love the Fall goodies, the Winter goodies are my favorite.  I love all things Peppermint and Gingerbread!  I can't wait for those.



They did pick a great time to get married!

You know, those Caramel Apple Milky Ways have been out for at least 2 previous Halloween seasons (and then this year too), and I have never tried them!  I am pretty sure I would like them -- unlike some of the seasonal products that I don't want to commit to! -- but I have just never tried them.  I notice that when it comes to Fall/Halloween foods, I tend to gravitate more towards the shapes and the aromas more than the actual flavors.  In other words, if it is shaped like a pumpkin, ghost or mummy, or if it smells like an autumn breeze or a freshly baked pumpkin pie, I will probably love it.  but I don't necessarily want to eat the pumpkin-flavored things and candy corn-flavored things, if that makes sense.

Now, as for the holiday season goodies, I love the aromas and the flavors.  Peppermint Wonderland ice cream should be hitting the store shelves this month.   I love the smell and taste of gingerbread.  I love the smell and taste of sugar cookies (shaped like trees and stars).  

It's interesting how there are so many different scents/aromas that are specifically associated with seasons and holidays, and as soon as I smell them I immediately get in that mode/mindset.    Not just food, either -- if I smell a burning fireplace off in the distance, I think of fall and winter.  If I smell jasmine or honeysuckle, I think of summer (because that's when I tend to smell them most often).


----------



## ksromack

siskaren said:


> mom2rtk, I'm blown away by the sharpness of the detail in the nighttime Paradise Pier picture!


I meant to comment on this as well.......man oh man....I really wish I had gone full frame.  I just got the 70d and it would have to meet with a terrible demise for me to be able to upgrade my camera.  Anyone have any ideas?  lol! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thank you Siskaren!  The Canon 6D does an amazing job in low light.


Did you at least rest this on a trashcan or something?  What lens did you use?  When I got the 24-105mm lens I developed tendonitis (tennis elbow) in my right arm......and that bugger still acts up at least once a week (and I've had 2 cortizone shots so far).  



siskaren said:


> I spotted a new pumpkin item a couple weeks ago - Pumpkin Spice Frosted Mini Wheats. I've only seen them at Target, but I like them a lot, and I'm already plotting how to keep stocked on them long past fall.


Oh, are these good?  I saw them at Target a couple days ago and I was tempted to give them a try.



OHBelle said:


> I saw an advertisement for Caramel Apple Milky Way mini bars a few days ago.  When I go shopping this week, I am definitely looking for them!  That combination sounds so yummy to me.
> I was able to get Pumpkin Bread with my breakfast order at Bob Evans in Ohio a couple of weeks ago.  It was a lovely 70 degrees that day and it felt like Fall to me.  It was so so nice that day and I hated coming back to AZ and 100+ degrees!  I can't wait to go back in October, when the leaves will be changing which is just beautiful!  I am so glad my son and his fiancee decided to get married in the Fall.
> 
> As much as I love the Fall goodies, the Winter goodies are my favorite.  I love all things Peppermint and Gingerbread!  I can't wait for those.


Those Milky Ways remind me of that recipe with cut up apples and Snicker's bars.  I bet the Milky Way has a similar taste as that apple salad!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Disney blog  just officially announced the holiday dates.  November 13 -January 6th!


----------



## Sherry E

Here is the official announcement about the holidays - "Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 13 Through January 6, 2016" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on September 3rd, 2015 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-returns-november-13-through-january-6-2016/.

Edited to add: These are the dates we were expecting, based on the dates mentioned on the Audition website.



When I saw the Parks Blog alert come through on my RSS feed, the first thing I thought (as I was going to copy the link to post it here) was, "Hmm... they actually made the announcement a bit earlier this time around!  There's a shock!"    That's pretty much the only surprise we got today, but the announcement came exactly one week earlier than when we got it last year!  We're making progress!

Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party, on the other hand, were announced later this year than they were last year -- and seeing how sparse those offerings are turning out to be, I don't know what the delay was all about!  

ETA:  This is the first time the season is beginning on a Friday in a while!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> I meant to comment on this as well.......man oh man....I really wish I had gone full frame.  I just got the 70d and it would have to meet with a terrible demise for me to be able to upgrade my camera.  Anyone have any ideas?  lol!
> 
> 
> Did you at least rest this on a trashcan or something?  What lens did you use?  When I got the 24-105mm lens I developed tendonitis (tennis elbow) in my right arm......and that bugger still acts up at least once a week (and I've had 2 cortizone shots so far).




Thanks Kathy. I hear the 70D is no slouch.  Although I do have to say I have not looked back since moving to full frame last fall. I don't recommend any staged "accidents" though. If you do decide to go full frame one day, it's always nice to have a crop sensor as a backup when you need more reach. I pulled my T2i out over the weekend when I wanted a smaller body with more reach at Disney on Ice.

I took all my shots at WOC handheld with a 2.8 lens. Everyone kept telling me I didn't need a 2.8 lens with the high ISO capabilities of the 6D, but for low light handheld shots, that combo can't be beat. I also used that combo for the Christmas parade at night and loved it.

I also have the 24-105 lens and use that most of the time. It's lighter and has a little more reach than the 2.8 lens (Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC). I'm sorry about your tendonitis. That probably is a very real consideration when choosing a camera/lens combo. Although when the doctor okays you for physical therapy....... maybe carrying a 2.8 lens around the parks would help?


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> They did pick a great time to get married!
> 
> You know, those Caramel Apple Milky Ways have been out for at least 2 previous Halloween seasons (and then this year too), and I have never tried them!  I am pretty sure I would like them -- unlike some of the seasonal products that I don't want to commit to! -- but I have just never tried them.  I notice that when it comes to Fall/Halloween foods, I tend to gravitate more towards the shapes and the aromas more than the actual flavors.  In other words, if it is shaped like a pumpkin, ghost or mummy, or if it smells like an autumn breeze or a freshly baked pumpkin pie, I will probably love it.  but I don't necessarily want to eat the pumpkin-flavored things and candy corn-flavored things, if that makes sense.
> 
> Now, as for the holiday season goodies, I love the aromas and the flavors.  Peppermint Wonderland ice cream should be hitting the store shelves this month.   I love the smell and taste of gingerbread.  I love the smell and taste of sugar cookies (shaped like trees and stars).
> 
> It's interesting how there are so many different scents/aromas that are specifically associated with seasons and holidays, and as soon as I smell them I immediately get in that mode/mindset.    Not just food, either -- if I smell a burning fireplace off in the distance, I think of fall and winter.  If I smell jasmine or honeysuckle, I think of summer (because that's when I tend to smell them most often).



I had no idea those Milky Ways have been out in previous years!  I certainly would have tried them!  If I don't like them I will send them into work with my husband.

As much as I love Fall and Winter goodies, usually once I have it (like the Pumpkin Bread) I am done.  I don't eat them the whole season through. 

I am a bigger fan of seasonally scented candles.  Pumpkin or Apple scented candles put me in the Fall mood.  I love cinnamon scents at the Christmas season.  I have a great Christmas cookie scented candle that I love too.


----------



## siskaren

OHBelle said:


> I had no idea those Milky Ways have been out in previous years!  I certainly would have tried them!  If I don't like them I will send them into work with my husband.



Yep, in fact, I just got rid of a bag that was past its best buy date. (I wish they had smaller bags available. I don't always finish them.)



ksromack said:


> Oh, are these good?  I saw them at Target a couple days ago and I was tempted to give them a try.



Yeah, I thought they were very good. (Like I said, I'm plotting on how to keep a supply of them well past fall.) I actually spotted them in someone's cart at Target and went in search of them.


----------



## Sherry E

So... some interesting tidbits, just for reference....

1.   The Holiday Season at Disneyland Resort has not officially begun on a Friday in FIVE years (and now this year too).  The last time it happened was in 2010; and

2.  The Holiday Season continues to not begin on Veterans Day, and has not begun on Veterans Day in 10 years (2005 was the last time).  What's interesting is that, in 2016, Veterans Day will be on a Friday.  Will Disney decide to start the holiday season on Veterans Day once again, just to keep it on a Friday, or will they do one of those weird Monday start dates, as they have done in the past?





*Here is what we know for sure about the holiday season so far (in no specific order, but I am numbering them anyway):*

1.  Holiday season takes place from Friday, November 13, 2015 - Wednesday, January 6, 2016;

2.  A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning (most likely daytime only).  Performers are set to begin work on 11/13, so I don't know if there will be a soft opening this year or not;

3.  The Candlelight Ceremony & Processional takes place on Saturday, December 5th and Sunday, December 6th, 2015 (2 performances each night);

4.  The Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend takes place Thursday, November 12 - Sunday, November 15, 2015; and

5.   Haunted Mansion Holiday will be back, starting on Friday, September 11th.




*Things we don't know with 100% certainty, but are very likely:*

1.  The return of It's a Small World Holiday;

2.  Most likely, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will not run this year, and will be replaced by Disneyland Forever;  

3.  Most likely, Viva Navidad will return to DCA; and

4.  Olaf's Snow Fest will likely return at some point during the season, but it is unknown if it will be in November or December.



*Things that are uncertain:*

1.  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree;

2.  Jingle Cruise;

3.  Toontown or Toontown decorations; 

4.  Other themed decorations in the different lands; 

5.  Just how wintry will the Winter Castle be?; and

6.  World of Color - Winter Dreams (or will it be Celebrate?).



*And what about that long-rumored return of the Christmas star perched atop the Matterhorn's craggy peak??* 




​


----------



## ksromack

siskaren said:


> Yep, in fact, I just got rid of a bag that was past its best buy date. (I wish they had smaller bags available. I don't always finish them.)
> 
> Yeah, I thought they were very good. (Like I said, I'm plotting on how to keep a supply of them well past fall.) I actually spotted them in someone's cart at Target and went in search of them.


I thought you were going to say you spotted them in someone's cart and took them, lol!!!



Sherry E said:


> Things we don't know with 100% certainty, but are very likely:
> 
> 1.  The return of It's a Small World Holiday;
> 2.  Most likely, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will not run this year, and will be replaced by Disneyland Forever;
> 3.  Most likely, Viva Navidad will return to DCA; and
> 4.  Olaf's Snow Fest will likely return at some point during the season, but it is unknown if it will be in November or December.



It's one of the things I really like about DL over WDW....the holiday overlays!


----------



## sgrap

ksromack said:


> I meant to comment on this as well.......man oh man....I really wish I had gone full frame.  I just got the 70d and it would have to meet with a terrible demise for me to be able to upgrade my camera.  Anyone have any ideas?  lol!
> 
> 
> Did you at least rest this on a trashcan or something?  What lens did you use?  When I got the 24-105mm lens I developed tendonitis (tennis elbow) in my right arm......and that bugger still acts up at least once a week (and I've had 2 cortizone shots so far).


OK, most of that photography talk went right over my head . . . but I got a new camera just before Christmas with a nice telephoto lens, and by March I was in severe elbow pain.  Started physical therapy in May.  It is improving but I am still in PT, slowly phasing out.  I had joked about it being from the camera (it started acting up when we were on vacation), but this makes me wonder even more.  I try to remember to hold it with my left arm more now.  I have heard people talk about cross-body straps for their cameras, have you tried that?  I'm wondering if that would work for me on our Disney trip in November.  I have a Nikon D5300.


----------



## ksromack

sgrap said:


> OK, most of that photography talk went right over my head . . . but I got a new camera just before Christmas with a nice telephoto lens, and by March I was in severe elbow pain.  Started physical therapy in May.  It is improving but I am still in PT, slowly phasing out.  I had joked about it being from the camera (it started acting up when we were on vacation), but this makes me wonder even more.  I try to remember to hold it with my left arm more now.  I have heard people talk about cross-body straps for their cameras, have you tried that?  I'm wondering if that would work for me on our Disney trip in November.  I have a Nikon D5300.


I do have that strap.  It's called a Black Rapid and helps immensely in taking the pressure off your neck when you walk around with your camera.  It doesn't help with the pain in holding your camera for photos, though.....your idea of switching hands is a good one!  

Do get that strap.  It isn't cheap but I've gotten a lot of use out of mine.


----------



## sgrap

ksromack said:


> I do have that strap.  It's called a Black Rapid and helps immensely in taking the pressure off your neck when you walk around with your camera.  It doesn't help with the pain in holding your camera for photos, though.....your idea of switching hands is a good one!
> 
> Do get that strap.  It isn't cheap but I've gotten a lot of use out of mine.


Thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## Angrose

Sherry E said:


> *And what about that long-rumored return of the Christmas star perched atop the Matterhorn's craggy peak??*


Sherry, thank you so much for the updates! Unfortunately, I have a feeling that this is not the year for the Christmas star. There is fire that shoots out the top of the Matterhorn during the  Finding Nemo sequence in the Disneyland Forever fireworks. See this photo:
http://www.hiddenmickeyguy.com/sites/default/files/_admin2.x/Disneyland Forever Matterhorn volcano Mount Wannahockaloogie (Paul Hiffmeyer,Disneyland Resort) photo(c)Disney.jpg

I don't see how they could make the star work, unless they decided not run DF during the holidays


----------



## Sherry E

Angrose said:


> Sherry, thank you so much for the updates! Unfortunately, I have a feeling that this is not the year for the Christmas star. There is fire that shoots out the top of the Matterhorn during the  Finding Nemo sequence in the Disneyland Forever fireworks. See this photo:
> http://www.hiddenmickeyguy.com/sites/default/files/_admin2.x/Disneyland Forever Matterhorn volcano Mount Wannahockaloogie (Paul Hiffmeyer,Disneyland Resort) photo(c)Disney.jpg
> 
> I don't see how they could make the star work, unless they decided not run DF during the holidays



You're welcome -- and thank you for reminding me about the Matterhorn's role in DF!  For some reason I keep forgetting Disneyland Forever's effects and projections in different spots.  I think that although, logically, I know that DF will probably continue to be presented for years to come, subconsciously I am still thinking it's a temporary thing.     I can't seem to lock into it as permanent or long-lasting!   

I suspect that if Disney really wanted to put the star on the top (or near the top) of the Matterhorn they could work some Disney magic, sprinkle some pixie dust and figure out a way to do it.  However, who knows if it was ever really a serious consideration?  It could have been a plan that was dropped and abandoned a year ago, or it may never have been a plan at all!     It was a rumor generated by MiceAge/MiceChat and, I think, also WDWMagic, perhaps.  Supposedly it was being considered at one time -- and seeing that the Hatbox Ghost returned this year, it would be as good a year as any to bring the star back.  Disney may have decided -- "Well, we'll bring the Hatbox Ghost back and that will be enough"!

It is interesting that Erin did not mention one single thing that was going to be happening during the holiday season in her Parks Blog.  She probably figured, "I'd better get these dates posted before people start hounding me again" (as was the case for the Halloween Time dates).  

That means there will have to be a whole separate blog about the actual content of the holiday season.


​
  Well, yesterday I was questioning whether or not Jingle Cruise would return this year for the holidays.  It was back for a second year in 2014, with a lot more holiday touches and decorations (and aromas), but it was not listed among the holiday offerings on the DLR website -- almost as if Disney did not want to commit to it or remind people of it.

So, now I _really_ wonder if Jingle Cruise will be back this year, in light of this....

"Jungle Cruise Sunrise Safari Breakfast Experience Coming to Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 4th, 2015 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-safari-breakfast-coming-to-disneyland-park/.

(On select dates from September 21 to December 2, 2015.)


Since Disney is planning to run this Sunrise Safari Breakfast Experience from September 21 until December 2nd, that means -- presumably -- that Jungle Cruise will not be able to close down for the holiday overlay to be installed pre-November 13th.  But... since it is only scheduled up to December 2nd (a Wednesday), does that mean they will put up the holiday décor post-December 2nd?  It seems unlikely that Disney would close the ride for an overlay in December, when the holiday season is really kicking in.

So, sadly, my guess is... no Jingle Cruise this year.  I don't see how it could be done (unless they put up the decorations without closing the ride -- which is what they did in 2013, when the decorations were minimal).  



​


----------



## Angrose

Yep, I think you're probably right about no holiday overlay for JC. I am not heartbroken about this since it's unlikely that I will be able to get down there late enough in the year to see it, but it's a bummer for everyone else for sure. I was planning to go for a few days the weekend before Thanksgiving, but it looks like I now have to take a trip to Santa Barbara for work the weekend of Nov 7th, so I will try to hit DLR around then instead. Hopefully I will get to see some Christmas décor and merchandise, but I will miss (or would have missed) things like JC, Viva Navidad, Santa and the hotels all decked out. We'll see. I REALLY wanted to see Viva Navidad this year since we were not able to fit it in last year. Oh well, hopefully it will stay around for the next few years. We also missed seeing Jingle Cruise last year too since DS7 never wanted to ride it. I'm looking forward to seeing more details about the holiday offerings!

Hey, speaking of holiday overlays, what other rides do you think would be good candidates for a holiday overlay? I'm trying to think of something but all I can come up with is Monsters, Inc.


----------



## Sherry E

Angrose said:


> Yep, I think you're probably right about no holiday overlay for JC. I am not heartbroken about this since it's unlikely that I will be able to get down there late enough in the year to see it, but it's a bummer for everyone else for sure. I was planning to go for a few days the weekend before Thanksgiving, but it looks like I now have to take a trip to Santa Barbara for work the weekend of Nov 7th, so I will try to hit DLR around then instead. Hopefully I will get to see some Christmas décor and merchandise, but I will miss (or would have missed) things like JC, Viva Navidad, Santa and the hotels all decked out. We'll see. I REALLY wanted to see Viva Navidad this year since we were not able to fit it in last year. Oh well, hopefully it will stay around for the next few years. We also missed seeing Jingle Cruise last year too since DS7 never wanted to ride it. I'm looking forward to seeing more details about the holiday offerings!
> 
> Hey, speaking of holiday overlays, what other rides do you think would be good candidates for a holiday overlay? I'm trying to think of something but all I can come up with is Monsters, Inc.



You'll definitely see some decorations in the parks, and hopefully get the It's a Small World Holiday soft opening too (which would be around 11/6 or 11/7 if it happens this year).

Well, any candidate for an overlay has to be a fairly slow and/or long ride.  It can't be something that is super fast and short.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy can be installed in a day or two -- the overlay is not terrible extensive, though, because the ride is so fast and it's not like anyone is really going to be looking at details.

And then, among the slower rides, the theme has to lend itself well to an overlay.  Obviously POTC is a long and slow enough ride -- but, thematically speaking, I think that people would complain loudly if it ever received a jolly Christmas overlay!     Maybe it could get away with a Halloween-ish overlay.

The Storybook Land Canal Boats get the teeny tiny decorations, but Disney doesn't really advertise it.  I think they could make a bigger deal of it, and advertise it as a ride with an overlay.

How about the Little Mermaid ride -- Christmas Under the Sea?  It's long enough and slow enough.

Supposedly there was originally going to be a Halloween overlay and a Holiday overlay for TSMM, but neither one has ever appeared.  Since "Toy Story 4" is opening in 2017, I wonder if that might be the year for one of the overlays to finally happen.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> So, sadly, my guess is... no Jingle Cruise this year.  I don't see how it could be done (unless they put up the decorations without closing the ride -- which is what they did in 2013, when the decorations were minimal).


 
I am sad too ...    But I am more sad about the Jingle Jamboree ... we loved this area with all the activities and characters wandering around.  And we will definitely be booking one or two reservations at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ during our Dec trip.  I am a Star Wars fan but Jillian is not so she is not too happy with all the changes!  LOL


----------



## Angrose

Sherry E said:


> You'll definitely see some decorations in the parks, and hopefully get the It's a Small World Holiday soft opening too (which would be around 11/6 or 11/7 if it happens this year).
> 
> Well, any candidate for an overlay has to be a fairly slow and/or long ride.  It can't be something that is super fast and short.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy can be installed in a day or two -- the overlay is not terrible extensive, though, because the ride is so fast and it's not like anyone is really going to be looking at details.
> 
> And then, among the slower rides, the theme has to lend itself well to an overlay.  Obviously POTC is a long and slow enough ride -- but, thematically speaking, I think that people would complain loudly if it ever received a jolly Christmas overlay!     Maybe it could get away with a Halloween-ish overlay.
> 
> The Storybook Land Canal Boats get the teeny tiny decorations, but Disney doesn't really advertise it.  I think they could make a bigger deal of it, and advertise it as a ride with an overlay.
> 
> How about the Little Mermaid ride -- Christmas Under the Sea?  It's long enough and slow enough.
> 
> Supposedly there was originally going to be a Halloween overlay and a Holiday overlay for TSMM, but neither one has ever appeared.  Since "Toy Story 4" is opening in 2017, I wonder if that might be the year for one of the overlays to finally happen.



I agree that POTC would not be a good candidate for an overlay. I would probably be one of the people complaining loudly if that happened! I agree, Christmas Under the Sea would be wonderful!
I'm going to have to watch for the teeny tiny decorations on the Storybook ride. That's another one we didn't go on last year. I'm kinda glad this will be a solo trip because my son never wants to go on the rides that I like! Except for Pirates, oh and IASW, he likes that one. I also seem to miss all the little details when he's with me, so I'm hoping for a lot more holiday photos this year, and shopping, and eating...YAY!


----------



## Speechphi

sgrap said:


> OK, most of that photography talk went right over my head . . . but I got a new camera just before Christmas with a nice telephoto lens, and by March I was in severe elbow pain.  Started physical therapy in May.  It is improving but I am still in PT, slowly phasing out.  I had joked about it being from the camera (it started acting up when we were on vacation), but this makes me wonder even more.  I try to remember to hold it with my left arm more now.  I have heard people talk about cross-body straps for their cameras, have you tried that?  I'm wondering if that would work for me on our Disney trip in November.  I have a Nikon D5300.



I love my cross body strap from Phat Straps! You can get whatever print you want & line it with minky, so it's soft on your neck. Also, imho, way easy to walk around with than having a camera dangling in front of me.

However, I don't think it affects how I hold the camera when I'm shooting. I have a Canon Rebel.



Sherry E said:


> Well, yesterday I was questioning whether or not Jingle Cruise would return this year for the holidays.  It was back for a second year in 2014, with a lot more holiday touches and decorations (and aromas), but it was not listed among the holiday offerings on the DLR website -- almost as if Disney did not want to commit to it or remind people of it.
> 
> So, now I _really_ wonder if Jingle Cruise will be back this year, in light of this....
> 
> "Jungle Cruise Sunrise Safari Breakfast Experience Coming to Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 4th, 2015 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-safari-breakfast-coming-to-disneyland-park/.
> 
> (On select dates from September 21 to December 2, 2015.)
> 
> 
> Since Disney is planning to run this Sunrise Safari Breakfast Experience from September 21 until December 2nd, that means -- presumably -- that Jungle Cruise will not be able to close down for the holiday overlay to be installed pre-November 13th.  But... since it is only scheduled up to December 2nd (a Wednesday), does that mean they will put up the holiday décor post-December 2nd?  It seems unlikely that Disney would close the ride for an overlay in December, when the holiday season is really kicking in.
> 
> So, sadly, my guess is... no Jingle Cruise this year.  I don't see how it could be done (unless they put up the decorations without closing the ride -- which is what they did in 2013, when the decorations were minimal).
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Idk Sherry...I REALLY hope Jingle Cruise is back, so I'm biased, but if you go to the link to make reservations for the breakfast, there are big (like weeklong & longer) breaks between the breakfast dates. So it is possible that they could close it during those times.


----------



## Sherry E

Speechphi said:


> Idk Sherry...I REALLY hope Jingle Cruise is back, so I'm biased, but if you go to the link to make reservations for the breakfast, there are big (like weeklong & longer) breaks between the breakfast dates. So it is possible that they could close it during those times.



I hope it comes back too, but even before this Jungle Cruise thing was announced I was skeptical of Jingle Cruise returning this year.  In 2013 people complained that there weren't enough holiday touches on the ride (and they were right).  In 2014 people complained that there were too many holiday touches and that all of the décor made no sense.  Seeing that Disney does not even mention Jingle Cruise in the holiday section of its website -- and they did not mention it in the holiday section of the website last year either -- it seems to me like they don't really know from year to year if it will be back.  This year being the 60th anniversary -- and apparently it seems that most holiday travelers (except for me!) are more interested in seeing the 60th anniversary things than they are in seeing holiday things --  gives Disney an excuse to not bring back Jingle Cruise while they keep things simple and scaled back.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That would be a crying shame. I experienced Jingle Cruise for the first time at Walt Disney World in 2013 and at that stage it did not do anything for me. It just felt half-hearted and quickly cobbled together. I then did it again at Disneyland last year and fell in love. I thought it was great. 

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> That would be a crying shame. I experienced Jingle Cruise for the first time at Walt Disney World in 2013 and at that stage it did not do anything for me. It just felt half-hearted and quickly cobbled together. I then did it again at Disneyland last year and fell in love. I thought it was great.
> 
> Corinna



I love the abundance of decorations, aromas, etc.  I know that people said last year that all of those decorations made no sense and were too over-the-top, but I feel like -- if they're going to do an overlay on that ride -- they might as well go all out with it!  "Subtle" didn't work as well in 2013.

My guess is that not all of the dates for the Jungle Cruise breakfast are showing on the DLR website yet, and that more dates will be filled in.  Normally Jingle Cruise would be ready to go when the holiday season begins (and last year I believe it was closed for about 2 weeks as the overlay was installed), so I hope something can be done or worked out before December 2nd!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Anyone have any idea what will happen on January 7&8? I see that the holidays go until the 6th, so I assume starting the 7th the rides with the overlays will close down to have that removed? We will probably be there January 3-8.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Whoa to $300 for the JC breakfast! I had hoped for a Jingle Cruise this year, too. I need to ride Storybookland Canal boats and wonder if Casey, Jr. gets any kind of decorations? 

Sherry, the 60th anniversary is definitely a milestone and for sure I am so thankful Disneyland is still around. I am much more excited about Christmastime at the park! I really am not much into the other or the souvenirs for it. Christmas under the Sea sounds fun to me especially since I've never been on Ariel's maybe something could also be added to the Nemo subs to spruce tree (aren't those types of Christmas trees)? it up 

Angrose, that is a cool question!  Last December, a CM agreed with me that the flying Dumbos should be wearing Santa hats. I don't think that would be too hard to do though need to literally make a set of custom ears for a hat or someone sew a big felt Santa hat for them  I would love to see something new on the Disneyland RR and Christmas décor could somehow work its way on that. Christmas in the Hundred Acre Wood would be adorable for the Pooh Ride. Lol, I don't ride the teacups but maybe they could be sleigh cups?


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Anyone have any idea what will happen on January 7&8? I see that the holidays go until the 6th, so I assume starting the 7th the rides with the overlays will close down to have that removed? We will probably be there January 3-8.



There's no telling what Disney will do in 2016, but if this past January can be used as a guideline then what will happen is that Haunted Mansion Holiday will stay open through Sunday, January 10th and close down for overlay removal on Monday, 1/11/16.   Then, a couple of weeks later -- closer to the end of January -- It's a Small World Holiday would close down for its overlay removal.    The ice rink and Winter Village in DTD may or may not remain open well beyond the holidays (this year they closed after February 22).

Personally, I have a strong feeling that Season of the Force (featuring Hypserspace Mountain) is going to open right after the holiday season ends, specifically to bring in people in during what would otherwise be a slower time frame.  That's what happened with Frozen Fun this past January.  The holiday season ended on 1/6/15, and Frozen Fun officially began on 1/7/15!  I suspect that Season of the Force will follow a similar pattern, unless it's just not possible to get it started by 1/7/16.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> There's no telling what Disney will do in 2016, but if this past January can be used as a guideline then what will happen is that Haunted Mansion Holiday will stay open through Sunday, January 10th and close down for overlay removal on Monday, 1/11/16.   Then, a couple of weeks later -- closer to the end of January -- It's a Small World Holiday would close down for its overlay removal.    The ice rink and Winter Village in DTD may or may not remain open well beyond the holidays (this year they closed after February 22).
> 
> Personally, I have a strong feeling that Season of the Force (featuring Hypserspace Mountain) is going to open right after the holiday season ends, specifically to bring in people in what would otherwise be a slower time frame.  That's what happened with Frozen Fun this past January.  The holiday season ended on 1/6/15, and Frozen Fun officially began on 1/7/15!  I suspect that Season of the Force will follow a similar pattern, unless it's just not possible to get it started by 1/7/16.



Thank you, Sherry! Maybe we will hit both the holidays and Season of the Force this visit. I thought there would be less crowds this trip, but I'm starting to think I will be proving myself wrong on that front!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I was really excited about the Jungle Cruise breakfast and then I saw the $300 per person price tag!

If Jingle Cruise doesn't come back, I wonder what will be added into the Holiday Tour since it's been included the last two years. I suppose they could still take you on the ride.  What was included prior to Jingle Cruise being a thing?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DisneyJamieCA said:


> If Jingle Cruise doesn't come back, I wonder what will be added into the Holiday Tour since it's been included the last two years. I suppose they could still take you on the ride.  What was included prior to Jingle Cruise being a thing?



When we did the holiday tour a few years ago, we went on it's a small world and Haunted Mansion (both of which we had already been on, but it's always nice getting the extra perspective with a guide). We were also supposed to have preferred seating for the holiday parade, but it was raining, so the parade was cancelled. They still gave us our hot chocolate and gingerbread men cookies (the cookies were SO good!!!) and then they gave us a "use anywhere" fast pass to make up for missing out on the parade seating. We used it on Peter Pan which was pretty sweet!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> When we did the holiday tour a few years ago, we went on it's a small world and Haunted Mansion (both of which we had already been on, but it's always nice getting the extra perspective with a guide). We were also supposed to have preferred seating for the holiday parade, but it was raining, so the parade was cancelled. They still gave us our hot chocolate and gingerbread men cookies (the cookies were SO good!!!) and then they gave us a "use anywhere" fast pass to make up for missing out on the parade seating. We used it on Peter Pan which was pretty sweet!



So it sounds like Jingle Cruise was an extra bonus since the other two rides and parade seating were also included in the last two years. Either way I love the tour!


----------



## Sherry E

Jamie -- I may be totally wrong, and I have to think of someone who did the tour years ago who I can ask for clarification, but I could swear that there was at least one year (way before Jingle Cruise) that included an extra ride or two.  One year they may have even included the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride (with the teeny tiny decorations), but I can't recall what else.  I know that, for a while, the Happiest Haunts Tour randomly included not only HMH, of course, but (at one point) Snow White and BTMRR, as well as Tower of Terror and eventually Ghost Galaxy.   

Seeing that Disney seems to keep Jingle Cruise out of the spotlight -- someone had to ask Erin last year if it was coming back and she replied that it was, because she didn't mention it in her initial blog -- and off of the DLR website in the Holidays section, it really may be exactly what you said -- a bonus if it gets added in the tour.

I hope it's brought back this year, but I just don't know how the extensive overlay that was there last year could be finagled over two weeks (or however long it took) if people are going to be riding the ride and eating there and all of that.

Oh, I almost forgot to mention this shocking news, but someone in my Halloween Time Superthread posted a photo of some actual Halloween/Fall decorations at the Big Thunder Ranch!!!!!  They're not in the Carnival/Jamboree area, of course, because that is closed, but around the petting zoo and that section.  She said the little log cabin was closed off, so I don't know if it will be decorated inside or not.

So there is hope for some small bit of décor at the Ranch for the holidays, even if there is no Jingle Jangle Jamboree!


----------



## Tink1987

We are gutted about two things as huge Jungle Cruise fans:

1. We miss the Jungle Cruise breakfasts, for a split second we seriously considered leaving Vegas the second after our wedding and booking the December 2nd one  It was one of those great moments you have as a lifelong Disney fan where you guess the huge price but still run towards the computer screaming take my dollar Disney!

2. Jingle Cruise may not return. It's a good job we have our 2016 WDW Wilderness Lodge stay and our Disney Fantasy cruise within the Christmas season booked so hopefully it returns to WDW next year. It's all been too much with all the bad Jungle Cruise news at once for us


----------



## Luisa

I'd be surprised if Jingle Cruise didn't come back, I've read in a couple of places that it's coming back to Magic Kingdom so why wouldn't it come back to Disneyland? The timing of the breakfasts with breaks between days it's on would allow time for the overlay to be done. Hopefully this is not just wishful thinking on my part!


----------



## keahgirl8

Luisa said:


> I'd be surprised if Jingle Cruise didn't come back, I've read in a couple of places that it's coming back to Magic Kingdom so why wouldn't it come back to Disneyland? The timing of the breakfasts with breaks between days it's on would allow time for the overlay to be done. Hopefully this is not just wishful thinking on my part!



I hope you're right!  I've never seen it!


----------



## jammyjam25

I really loved the Jingle Cruise last year (doesn't hurt that JC is one of my favorite rides anyways) so I hope it's coming back again for those who haven't experienced it yet!


----------



## Sherry E

Remember, everyone, tomorrow (September 7th) begins a new theme week.  You have until tonight to get in your photos of Paradise Pier and Pacific Wharf!

​



Tink1987 said:


> We are gutted about two things as huge Jungle Cruise fans:
> 
> 1. We miss the Jungle Cruise breakfasts, for a split second we seriously considered leaving Vegas the second after our wedding and booking the December 2nd one  It was one of those great moments you have as a lifelong Disney fan where you guess the huge price but still run towards the computer screaming take my dollar Disney!
> 
> 2. Jingle Cruise may not return. It's a good job we have our 2016 WDW Wilderness Lodge stay and our Disney Fantasy cruise within the Christmas season booked so hopefully it returns to WDW next year. It's all been too much with all the bad Jungle Cruise news at once for us



  I hope that Jingle Cruise returns this year, just as decorated as ever!

I know what you mean about the prices, though -- even though you know the price will be something crazy and possibly out of the realm of sanity, there is that urge to go racing to the computer, credit card In hand, when Disney announces a special event.

Speaking of which... I wish that Disney would once again start offering some dinner packages and extra seating for the Candlelight Ceremony -- which they used to do at DLR!





Luisa said:


> I'd be surprised if Jingle Cruise didn't come back, I've read in a couple of places that it's coming back to Magic Kingdom so why wouldn't it come back to Disneyland? The timing of the breakfasts with breaks between days it's on would allow time for the overlay to be done. Hopefully this is not just wishful thinking on my part!



I hope you're right and I'm wrong, but WDW is not DLR.  WDW is not having a sunrise Jungle Cruise breakfast in the middle of the ride, right through the first two or three weeks of the holiday season, and then taking the people who paid for it on a ride where they get to man the boat and recite some of the skippers' dialogue.  This event is something that is being done because Jungle Cruise is one of the original Disneyland rides, and this is the 60th anniversary of Disneyland.  My hunch is that the focus of Jungle Cruise is not going to be holiday décor this year, and that it will be the original ride's details, trivia, history, etc.

In 2013 the overlay was able to be installed without closing Jungle Cruise -- because the holiday décor was minimal.  Last year the ride was closed for something like 2 weeks, if I recall (or at least one full week and beyond), because the holiday overlay was much more extensive.  Can you imagine It's a Small World or Haunted Mansion closing for a 2-1/2 week holiday overlay, and then randomly opening here and there so that people can come in and have breakfast, and then closing again?  There's no point in closing a ride if it is then just going to open, if that makes sense!    Of course, I have no idea where in the Jungle Cruise the breakfast is going to take place, so maybe the specific location won't interfere with a holiday overlay or vice versa, but I don't know.

Also, I have to reiterate -- Disneyland does not mention Jingle Cruise in the descriptions under their Holidays category now, and they didn't mention it in the Holidays section of the DLR website last year either.  Someone had to specifically ask Erin at the Parks Blog if Jingle Cruise was coming back, and she came back to her blog to respond and say that it was (she had not mentioned it in her blog).  The fact that Disneyland does not mention Jingle Cruise as part of the holiday offerings on the website -- especially since last year it was given a major holiday overlay compared to 2013 -- leads me to think they are non-committal about it and don't want to 'promise' that JC will be back each year.  That's just my take on it.  Otherwise, why wouldn't they be advertising it and promoting the heck out of it as part of their holiday offerings?

It's always possible that Jingle Cruise might return -- after 12/2, when the sunrise breakfast ends.  Maybe Disney feels like it's not worth it to do the overlay in the first 2 or 3 weeks of the season, and then will install some holiday décor after 12/2 so it will be open in time for the big Christmas rush starting in mid-December.  It seems like it would be a waste to wait that long to open a big ride overlay and only have it open through January 6th, but it's possible.



jammyjam25 said:


> I really loved the Jingle Cruise last year (doesn't hurt that JC is one of my favorite rides anyways) so I hope it's coming back again for those who haven't experienced it yet!



I hope so too!  I suspect that a lot of people experienced Jingle Cruise in 2013, when the overlay was really minimal, but perhaps missed it last year when it was bigger and grander in every way.  It would be nice if the people who only rode it in 2013 got to enjoy it in its full-fledged holiday mode, complete with aromas and fruitcake!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I also am hoping Jingle Cruise comes back and maybe with some new surprises too.      

More than that, I certainly do wish for extra Candlelight seating! I would pay for a meal tie in to guarantee a seat. I admit to also still being curious as to what was in the VIP's bags last year. I believe I saw small blankets on the chairs but not sure what else. 

I have never seen Jingle Jangle Jamboree so any décor over there will be a welcome treat for me. I was counting on doing the Easter Egg hunt next year and seeing all the rabbits so maybe if they do something for Christmas they will again in the Spring. 

Some cooler end of year/spring weather would be most welcome too. Back in the 90's.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I also am hoping Jingle Cruise comes back and maybe with some new surprises too.
> 
> More than that, I certainly do wish for extra Candlelight seating! I would pay for a meal tie in to guarantee a seat. I admit to also still being curious as to what was in the VIP's bags last year. I believe I saw small blankets on the chairs but not sure what else.
> 
> I have never seen Jingle Jangle Jamboree so any décor over there will be a welcome treat for me. I was counting on doing the Easter Egg hunt next year and seeing all the rabbits so maybe if they do something for Christmas they will again in the Spring.
> 
> Some cooler end of year/spring weather would be most welcome too. Back in the 90's.



I don't think there is going to be a Jingle Jangle Jamboree (that would involve the Festival Arena area of the Ranch).  

However, the Ranch area itself -- with the little log cabin -- will probably have some holiday decorations and Santa will probably be in the log cabin greeting guests, which is what I was told back in July.  Someone in my Halloween Time Superthread spoke to a Cast Member this past week, and the CM said there would be Halloween decorations in the cabin and that the little goats would have their Halloween neck scarves one last time.  So I am guessing that the same exact area will have a few decorations for the holidays as well -- but no Jingle Jangle Jamboree and no Halloween Carnival.

Seeing that the Springtime Roundup -- with the egg decorators and the various Disney rabbits -- took place in the Festival Arena area (not in the specific Ranch area), I am going to assume that there will not be a Springtime Roundup next year.   The egg hunt is totally separate.   The Ranch and the BBQ place are closing -- for good -- in January.  Nothing will be happening there from that point on, as preparations begin for Star Wars Land.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thanks, Sherry. I have never done the Springtime Roundup and wasn't sure where it was. I have a vague memory of doing the egg hunt as a kid and being disappointed that I "only" won a free soft drink. I guess young me wasn't feeling too appreciative that day or I just had hopes of something more Disneyland-ish.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thanks, Sherry. I have never done the Springtime Roundup and wasn't sure where it was. I have a vague memory of doing the egg hunt as a kid and being disappointed that I "only" won a free soft drink. I guess young me wasn't feeling too appreciative that day or I just had hopes of something more Disneyland-ish.



The egg hunt is a lot different now.   In 2013 it only took place in California Adventure.  In 2014 and earlier this year it took place in both Disneyland and California Adventure.  I'm sure that it will be back in at least one park in 2016, if not both.  But the egg decorators who create the amazing Disney character eggs at the Springtime Roundup will probably not be back because the Roundup/Ranch will be gone.  One of the egg guys is also a pumpkin carver, and the pumpkin carvers are completely gone this year.


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the fifth week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!!*_



*……Only 67 Days Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 9 more themes to explore over the next 9 weeks:   Eight main weekly themes every Monday from today, September 7, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

So far, we have explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.     

So…what will be our fifth theme of 2015?  It is another double header Theme Week, featuring 2 themes in one!!   Today, let’s take a trip to Christmases past by way of the City of Angels! *_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*BUENA VISTA STREET and HOLLYWOOD LAND!!!! *
*(Including Olaf’s Snow Fest)*​




_* Much like Main Street is to Disneyland, Buena Vista Street serves as the nostalgic heartbeat of California Adventure.  Since its grand opening in June of 2012 this bustling boulevard has transported visitors back in time to the 1920s, when a young Walt Disney first arrived in Los Angeles to further pursue his dreams and build his empire.  Adopting both Art Deco design and a Mission theme, many of the facades along Buena Vista Street were crafted to look as they may have looked roughly 85 years ago.  This atmosphere lends itself well to the holidays, as they are showcased with a vintage flair.

As soon as you enter the gates of the “re-imagined” California Adventure in mid-November through early January, you are greeted by retro, toe-tapping versions of familiar seasonal songs performed by Big Bands and crooners such as Bing Crosby, which sets the stage for a lively celebration.  Storefront windows, a tree lighting ceremony and Bell Ringers also help to create a simple and understated, yet festive, mood.  Santa Claus can be found meeting with both naughty and nice guests in the traditional department store setting of Elias and Company, which also houses a rare (for Disneyland Resort), miniature, tinsel-draped Christmas tree.  *_

_*Near to Buena Vista Street and connected by the Red Car Trolley line, the Golden Age of the Silver Screen is represented in Hollywood Land (formerly the Hollywood Pictures Backlot), which fondly recalls the era of 1930s glamour and cinema while still featuring a few ‘modern’ touches.  

During the holidays of 2013, Hollywood Land received a surprising merry makeover, which included sparkly garland, themed window scenes, Christmas trees, and a fun display at the end of the main thoroughfare that depicted Santa and his reindeer flying overhead – a tip of the hat to similar displays suspended over Hollywood Boulevard decades ago.  

In addition, a light snowfall continued to provide a bit of a winter “Wonderland” at the Mad T Party, and Roz sported her Santa hat at the end of the Mike & Sulley to the Rescue ride.   It is unknown at this time if the holiday version of the Mad T Party will return in 2015, or if it will main its current Diamond Anniversary theme.

New to Hollywood Land in December 2014 was a preview of Olaf’s Snow Fest, at which guests were invited to build snowmen, eat themed treats, listen to lively lute players and, of course, meet the famous summer-loving snowman himself.   Olaf’s Snow Fest was one of the elements of the new “Frozen Fun” celebration that officially launched in early January 2015, and, while not technically being considered part of the holiday season in 2014, it appears that Olaf’s Snow Fest is on track to return at some point during the holiday season of 2015.

Together, Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land effectively work to envelop guests in the spirit of Yuletides gone by... with a dash of the Yuletides of today thrown in for good measure. *_ 


* 

Hollywood Land!!




The Cahuenga Building…









The Mad T Party area got a few small touches… 









This Santa Claus photo backdrop was new in 2013, and is reminiscent of the Santa displays suspended over Hollywood Boulevard in the 1940s…









The Hyperion’s Christmas trees…










Circular ‘signs’ with holiday images such as Santa and gold stars line the street…










A retro TV holiday window display on the side of Off the Page…










That same retro TV holiday window display, slightly closer-up…










The Mad T Party is/was an interesting fit in Hollywood Land… 







Candy cane-colored garland wrapped around posts...














Argyle building...








Random bow on a light...







Tree in window display (with star ornaments)...

















Buena Vista Street!!



One of the very few Hanukkah-inspired displays around Disneyland Resort…








Oswald’s…










Under the Buena Vista Street Christmas tree, it’s California or bust!










A Trolley Treats window display…









The ornaments seem to take on a magical quality on the Buena Vista Street tree at night…













The Buena Vista Street Bugle – ‘Tis the Season!












‘Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house… 










Vintage themed ornaments on the Buena Vista Street tree…










Palm trees and Christmas trees can co-exist!










The Carthay Circle Theatre Tower in color…










…and in black & white…










The Buena Vista Street Bugle heralded the arrival of Winter Dreams in 2013 (which is located in Paradise Pier, not on Buena Vista Street!)!










Elias & Company…










Inside Trolley Treats – candy garland hangs from the ceiling…










Inside Clarabelle’s…










I love the musical accents on the garland inside the Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Café…









At Mortimer’s Market…








If you get a chance, be sure to stop and enjoy the Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers…







Tinsel tree...






*​

_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.   I have too many pictures, and can never decide which ones to use, thus requiring another possible photo installment at some point.   

Please feel free to post your photos of Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land (including photos of Olaf’s Snow Fest) all this week, through Sunday, September 13th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our sixth theme on Monday, September 14th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count.  *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Buena Vista Street










































Hollywood Land


----------



## mlnbabies




----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'm wondering if this will be the year Disneyland starts a hard ticket/party event for the Christmas extras and festivities. Since the popularity of the new parade and fireworks are still high, I can see the powers-that-be (PTB) decide to run them throughout the holiday season. Then the PTB  could run a holiday party night with the holiday parade and holiday fireworks and falling snow. My 60-day window to start making dining reservations opens in 16 days. I'll definitely be watching the 60-day window to the start of the official holiday season which should begin allowing reservations on September 14th (a week from today).

What do you think? Will it finally be starting this year? Or would there have been more advance warning?


----------



## Sherry E

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I'm wondering if this will be the year Disneyland starts a hard ticket/party event for the Christmas extras and festivities. Since the popularity of the new parade and fireworks are still high, I can see the powers-that-be (PTB) decide to run them throughout the holiday season. Then the PTB  could run a holiday party night with the holiday parade and holiday fireworks and falling snow. My 60-day window to start making dining reservations opens in 16 days. I'll definitely be watching the 60-day window to the start of the official holiday season which should begin allowing reservations on September 14th (a week from today).
> 
> What do you think? Will it finally be starting this year? Or would there have been more advance warning?



I definitely think that there will be some sort of hard ticket Christmas party event coming up -- more than likely, in the next year or two.  It's really been looming for a while -- I don't think anyone has believed that it wouldn't happen sooner or later, but the timing has not been right.  It's a slippery slope as to how to 'package' it for the Disneyland crowds.  The 'problem,' for lack of a better word, is that both A Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks have been around for so many years.  Unlike the Halloween Screams fireworks, which had only been around for one year before being turned into a Halloween party exclusive, both ACFP and BIHM have been there for years and years as part of the regular holiday events, and have become part of returning visitors' holiday traditions.  To add those two things to a costly Christmas party would almost be insulting -- because they're old.  The only way it would work would be if both the parade and the fireworks were removed from the holiday season for a couple of years, and then brought "back by popular demand" as part of a hard ticket Christmas party.  They have to be taken away to create some demand before being brought back.

But... this year it appears that the Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning.  It may not run at night, but it is returning in the daytime.  It's the holiday fireworks that are probably not returning this year.

I don't doubt that Disney may try to capitalize on the popularity of the Christmas season in some way this year, and add in some kind of paid event -- like a special dinner, like what is happening at the Blue Bayou during Halloween Time this year.  That may be their way of testing the waters and seeing what works for the holiday season in terms of a hard ticket event before actually diving full force into a multi-night Christmas party.

I think that Disney could have easily started a Christmas party at DLR years ago, but they didn't... and it's for a reason.   What reason, who knows?   But there is a reason.   They know they have to sell it and package it just right.  Currently, they are basically stripping away quite a few Halloween elements from the daytime and making them Halloween party exclusives, and beyond that they are now charging for a separate dinner in addition to the crazy cost of the Halloween party.  If they try doing that same thing with the holiday season in the same year, and launching some multi-night Christmas party, I'm not sure if it would go over well when the dust was settled,

It's funny because I see a lot of people across the Internet say that they would love a party at DLR -- and I suspect that it is because they are used to the WDW way of doing things.  I don't think that a lot of people realize that, at DLR, we get all of that stuff (that would be a party exclusive at WDW) "for free," all season long, and that's how it has been for years!  So, to say that they would love a party essentially means that they would rather pay to watch an old Christmas parade and fireworks, and meet characters in holiday attire, than to do all of that for free all season.  That makes very little sense to me.  And the extras that would be added into a party -- cookies or whatever -- should not be enough of a reason to want a party.

I think that the only real way a multi-night hard ticket party at DLR could work without tons of backlash from repeat visitors and locals is to introduce all new party-exclusive entertainment, OR keep the ticket sales way down so the crowds are low, or remove the existing entertainment for a couple of years and then bring it back as part of a party. 

With all of the construction coming up for Star Wars Land, I actually tend to wonder if an official Christmas party might be postponed for a while -- or if it might be held in DCA while the work in Disneyland is going on.

But... it's worth mentioning that, after a 9-year absence, the Halloween party was resurrected in 2005 -- during the year of the 50th anniversary.  So, if Disney could decide to debut a hard ticket party during the 50th anniversary year, what would stop them from doing it during the 60th?


----------



## BigCheese

Sherry E said:


> It's funny because I see a lot of people say that they would love a party at DLR -- and I suspect that it is because they are used to the WDW way of doing things.  I don't think that a lot of people realize that, at DLR, we get all of that stuff (that would be a party exclusive at WDW) "for free," all season long, and that's how it has been for years!  So, to say that they would love a party essentially means that they would rather pay to watch an old Christmas parade and fireworks, and meet characters in holiday attire, than to do all of that for free all season.  That makes very little sense to me.  And the extras that would be added into a party -- cookies or whatever -- should not be enough of a reason to want a party.
> 
> I think that the only real way a multi-night hard ticket party at DLR could work without tons of backlash from repeat visitors and locals is to introduce all new party-exclusive entertainment, OR keep the ticket sales way down so the crowds are low, or remove the existing entertainment for a couple of years and then bring it back as part of a party.



Disney can print their own money...at the parks (price increases be damned), with hard ticketed events becoming more commonplace, merchandise (looking at you BB-8 and Star Wars franchise) and I'm guilty of getting sucked in and loving everything about it. I've always wondered why DLR hasn't had a ticketed event like MVMCP, but you put things into proper perspective, especially when you mention all of the things MVMCP provides is already part of the normal Holiday festivities at DLR. I've never been to WDW for MVMCP but I have seven words describing why I would pay for a hard ticketed Holiday event at DLR. Doc, Grumpy, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy, Bashful, Dopey (on a side note, why can't they be at MHP?!)


----------



## Speechphi

*The tree on BV street













with mistletoe magic shot & horrified children 





fun photopass extra at the BVS tree





Beautiful BVS

















the Dog Lady of BVS, with her Christmas pin





Hollywoodland

















Our last day was Sat Dec 20, the first day of "Frozen-land." We headed into DCA & Hollywoodland right away during the extra Magic Morning for onsite guests (IIRM, it was at both parks on those days right before Christmas). Anyhow, we were able to walk right up to the CM by Olaf and ask where/what we had to do to meet him (there were a ton of suits standing around at this time too). So she (the CM) says, How'd you like to be the first family to meet Olaf?! Which is why we are pictured here with Olaf outside, not in any place special. Photopass wasn't even set up with him yet! But we were photographed by many MANY execs on their iPhones  



*


----------



## Misskitty3

I barely have 2 to share...

Here is the Hyperion prior to Santa and the reindeers but you can see Christmas trees under the sign.


----------



## sgrap

November 2005


----------



## ksromack

Luisa said:


> I'd be surprised if Jingle Cruise didn't come back, I've read in a couple of places that it's coming back to Magic Kingdom so why wouldn't it come back to Disneyland? The timing of the breakfasts with breaks between days it's on would allow time for the overlay to be done. Hopefully this is not just wishful thinking on my part!


Jingle Cruise at WDW must have started in 2013 because I do not recall seeing it in 2012 when we were there.  I had no idea!  
I think if I had $300 extra I would consider doing the breakfast...but hubby would be on his own, lol!


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> Jingle Cruise at WDW must have started in 2013 because I do not recall seeing it in 2012 when we were there.  I had no idea!
> I think if I had $300 extra I would consider doing the breakfast...but hubby would be on his own, lol!



Jingle Cruise started at both WDW and DLR in the same year -- 2013.  They both began with very minimal décor, which you saw when you were out here in 2013.  Last year Disneyland's Jingle Cruise got a huge increase in décor, aromas, etc.  It suddenly turned into a big overlay that actually required the ride to be closed for installation.  I don't know if WDW's version got the increase in holiday enhancements in 2014 as well, or if it was just a DLR thing.


----------



## jammyjam25

Loved the bell ringers, they were so talented!








This is inside Carthay Circle...the decorations there were subtle but definitely present!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Buena Vista Street









































Hollywood Land


----------



## egritz

From 2013:


















From our 2014 trip:


----------



## superme80

I am loving this thread! We leave on Nov 29th!!!! So excited!!!!!!


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## JadeDarkstar

[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









this is all under the tree in DCA





this is the only one we have of the five and dime.


----------



## bhyer

I so love the atmosphere of this area of the park!!


----------



## Sherry E

In my Halloween Time Superthread it was reported that Main Street is becoming more Halloween-ified each day.  The 60th anniversary banners on Main Street apparently came down, and more Halloween-ish things are going up.    Don't worry -- there are still 60th anniversary banners in other areas of the park, but the colors on them would really clash with the bright orange pumpkins in place on Main Street for Halloween Time.  

So I am glad that Halloween Time -- even though the offerings are thin and the pumpkin carvers are gone -- is being allowed to shine a little bit, even if just on Main Street.  If Disney is going to market and promote a Halloween Time season, they have to get at least one park in semi-Halloween mode.   The 60th anniversary entertainment isn't going anywhere -- and I think that's probably the most important thing.  I don't think that the most important part of the Diamond Celebration is the banners -- those are just enhancements.  

As for what this means for the holiday season, I am not sure.  On the one hand I suspect that blue banners could co-exist much better with holiday season décor than with Halloween Time décor.  So maybe a lot of the 60th banners will stay in place because they fit with the holidays better.  On the other hand, the holiday décor is much more layered, thorough and detailed than what's there for Halloween Time.  There is a lot of holiday season décor in both parks and all 3 hotels.   I don't know if that means that more of the 60th anniversary banners would be taken down, or if it means that some of the holiday décor will not go up, but Disney does treat their holiday season as a very special time so I tend to think they will not skimp too, too much on the holiday décor.

One good thing is that the goats will be wearing their Halloween scarves for Halloween Time.  I think this means that there is a good chance that the goats will be there for the holidays too.  There won't be a Jingle Jangle Jamboree, more than likely, but the Ranch/cabin/petting zoo area should hopefully be intact and in semi-holiday mode in November and December!

By the way, the heat is awful -- September is a terrible month -- and it feels like I am being boiled alive in a cauldron from hades.  I cannot wait for this infernal weather to end.  Summer has overstayed its welcome and needs to ease on down the road!

​
I noticed on the Mouse Planet fan site, It's a Small World is shown to be "closed October 19 through November 5 for installation of the holiday overlay."  I have no idea where that info came from, as I did not see it the last time I checked the DLR website for some sort of sign of an IASW closure,  but, if it's accurate, it means that It's a Small World Holiday will follow its usual pattern of opening on the weekend before Veterans Day, and before the holiday season officially begins.  IASWH should open on Friday, 11/6/15.



Remember -- we are in Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land Theme Week, so feel free to share your photos of both or one of those subjects.  Olaf's Snow Fest can be included in the Hollywood Land portion of the theme as well, as it debuted in December 2014 and will likely be back for this year's holiday season at some point.  

​


----------



## OHBelle

As we go through these Theme Weeks and seeing everyone else's pictures, it makes me wish I had taken more and more pictures!  I have been able to participate in each week so far, but I still see so many pictures of things I wish I had taken!  

Here are my contributions for this week:
Buena Vista Street:








Not very good pictures of the tree on Buena Vista St: (which I love because of its old fashioned ornaments!)


















Love, Love, Love the Bell Ringers!




Hollywood Land: (at least I think it is?)


----------



## PHXscuba

I haven't had anything to contribute last week or this one.  Me thinks it is time to go back ... maybe next year I'll get there during the holiday season.

PHXscuba


----------



## tlovesdis

Just saw this on FB...

DizScoop

HOLIDAY NEWS: Taping of the West Coast portions of the 2015 Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade is scheduled for November 6th – 8th. The performances are usually taped on Friday and Saturday, with Sunday reserved as a backup day in case of weather. 

Filming is always subject to change without notice. We don't encourage making a special trip just to see the filming take place.


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I haven't had anything to contribute last week or this one.  Me thinks it is time to go back ... maybe next year I'll get there during the holiday season.
> 
> PHXscuba



Didn't you participate in Paradise Pier/Pacific Wharf theme week and Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land theme week last year?  You could always just use whichever photos from BVS/HL that you posted last year.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sorry I've been MIA - busy with school, away for the long weekend and then last night my grandma fell and fractured her neck, so I've been at hospital all day. Add to it this awful heat we're having and I'm more than ready for our Thanksgiving trip. I did have my first PSL of the season on Monday though 













And some from 2013


----------



## mom2rtk

Still digging for more, but just to be sure I don't forget:




IMG_1564 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> By the way, the heat is awful -- September is a terrible month -- and it feels like I am being boiled alive in a cauldron from hades.  I cannot wait for this infernal weather to end.  Summer has overstayed its welcome and needs to ease on down the road!
> 
> ​



That is the truth!  September is just part of summer in California.  I don't care how many pumpkin flavored things are available, or how many Halloween decorations I see, it's summer.  80 degrees in the morning?  It is summer...and it needs to stop.  

I wish I had pictures to share, but the last time I was at DLR at Christmastime, there was no Buena Vista Street!


----------



## sgrap

keahgirl8 said:


> That is the truth!  September is just part of summer in California.  I don't care how many pumpkin flavored things are available, or how many Halloween decorations I see, it's summer.  80 degrees in the morning?  It is summer...and it needs to stop.
> 
> I wish I had pictures to share, but the last time I was at DLR at Christmastime, there was no Buena Vista Street!


Mine are from Hollywood Blvd in 2005  

Hope it cools off for you guys soon.  I love summer up here in the PNW . . . even though we had record heat this summer, it was still tolerable most days.  Today was a high of 71 which is pretty darn near close to perfection in my book.  Now when you are in the 60's to 70's in the middle of winter, it starts to sound pretty  nice down there.


----------



## keahgirl8

sgrap said:


> Mine are from Hollywood Blvd in 2005
> 
> Hope it cools off for you guys soon.  I love summer up here in the PNW . . . even though we had record heat this summer, it was still tolerable most days.  Today was a high of 71 which is pretty darn near close to perfection in my book.  Now when you are in the 60's to 70's in the middle of winter, it starts to sound pretty  nice down there.



I may have to look and see what I've got for pictures of Hollywood Blvd!  It's been so long since I've been there at Christmas.  I am SO EXCITED!

71...That sounds amazing.  It is almost 8 o'clock right now and it is currently 93 degrees.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

So we went shopping on Disney store today and found something we jumped on buying three of.
http://www.disneystore.com/mickey-m...-adults-walt-disney-world/mp/1375515/1000228/

I bet they will be gone soon and I don't care if it says magic kingdom it is Walt and any who know my fam know DH is huge Walt fan so we have one them day planed. Only sharing this because we have ours ordered lol


----------



## sgrap

keahgirl8 said:


> I may have to look and see what I've got for pictures of Hollywood Blvd!  It's been so long since I've been there at Christmas.  I am SO EXCITED!
> 
> 71...That sounds amazing.  It is almost 8 o'clock right now and it is currently 93 degrees.


We haven't been for the Christmas season since 2005, so I am right there with you!    I have been surprised at how the pics I took back then have gotten me through most everything last year and this year so far in the theme weeks.  I didn't take too many pics of the decorations, etc., but by chance have a few here and there.  Hopefully people enjoy seeing the older pics as much as I enjoy the newer ones.  

UG 93 is miserable to me any time of the day, but when it is supposed to be cooling off and it is still that hot . . . bloody unbearable.  We had a few days this summer like that--where it never cooled off enough to open up the house.  Blek.  I really can't complain because we have a/c, which is fairly unusual for our area. But it only does a good job on the main floor of the house. The upstairs stays hot.  So I still whine even though I have no right to.   We spent 4 years in the Sacramento Valley, so I paid my dues, right?  lol  I'll be thinking cool thoughts for you guys down there.


----------



## keahgirl8

sgrap said:


> We haven't been for the Christmas season since 2005, so I am right there with you!    I have been surprised at how the pics I took back then have gotten me through most everything last year and this year so far in the theme weeks.  I didn't take too many pics of the decorations, etc., but by chance have a few here and there.  Hopefully people enjoy seeing the older pics as much as I enjoy the newer ones.
> 
> UG 93 is miserable to me any time of the day, but when it is supposed to be cooling off and it is still that hot . . . bloody unbearable.  We had a few days this summer like that--where it never cooled off enough to open up the house.  Blek.  I really can't complain because we have a/c, which is fairly unusual for our area. But it only does a good job on the main floor of the house. The upstairs stays hot.  So I still whine even though I have no right to.   We spent 4 years in the Sacramento Valley, so I paid my dues, right?  lol  I'll be thinking cool thoughts for you guys down there.



Ugh...Sacramento is the worst in the summer!


----------



## sgrap

keahgirl8 said:


> Ugh...Sacramento is the worst in the summer!


Yep, there were some days where it was just unbearable.  Especially 9 1/2 months pregnant  ( 12 days overdue ). No a/c in my car at the time either! Glad that was a long time ago when I was young enough to make it through. Glad to be home in the PNW for 20+ years now!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

DisneyJamieCA, prayers for your Grandma! 

To everyone, love the Merry pictures and of cooler times too. It is so HOT out here. I am ready for some "snow" at DL.


----------



## keahgirl8

sgrap said:


> Yep, there were some days where it was just unbearable.  Especially 9 1/2 months pregnant  ( 12 days overdue ). No a/c in my car at the time either! Glad that was a long time ago when I was young enough to make it through. Glad to be home in the PNW for 20+ years now!



I wasn't pregnant, but I did go to college there, with no AC in my car!  Awful.


----------



## Sherry E

As you are making your reservations for one last BBQ meal at the Big Thunder Ranch (it closes forever after 1/10/16), be sure to pencil in some time to see Aladdin at the Hyperion in DCA... which is also leaving forever after 1/10/16.    ... so that more "Frozen" can move into the Hyperion.   Aladdin is a great show and it is a shame that it is being pushed out because of this Frozen phenomenon.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> As you are making your reservations for one last BBQ meal at the Big Thunder Ranch (it closes forever after 1/10/16), be sure to pencil in some time to see Aladdin at the Hyperion in DCA... which is also leaving forever after 1/10/16.    ... so that more "Frozen" can move into the Hyperion.   Aladdin is a great show and it is a shame that it is being pushed out because of this Frozen phenomenon.


Good gravy, that is awful!  Aladdin is central to the DCA experience!


----------



## Disney127

For this week's themes


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

flyingdumbo127 said:


> DisneyJamieCA, prayers for your Grandma!
> 
> To everyone, love the Merry pictures and of cooler times too. It is so HOT out here. I am ready for some "snow" at DL.



Thank you. Headed back to the hospital after I drop the kids off at school.

And yes on the heat. 100 the past two days, looking like the same the rest of the week. I'm so over it!


----------



## TACK

Sherry E said:


> As you are making your reservations for one last BBQ meal at the Big Thunder Ranch (it closes forever after 1/10/16), be sure to pencil in some time to see Aladdin at the Hyperion in DCA... which is also leaving forever after 1/10/16.    ... so that more "Frozen" can move into the Hyperion.   Aladdin is a great show and it is a shame that it is being pushed out because of this Frozen phenomenon.


WHAAAAT? 

Yikes, thank goodness I have 3 (yes 3) trips booked in the very near future, last one booked for January 2 2016.  I bought an annual pass last April so I am maxing it out as much as I can. I usually go to Disneyworld, but wanted to take in the 60th (to also celebrate my similar milestone) at Disneyland.  Not so upset at the BBQ meal (although I do enjoy going into the area to look at the animals in the area and the events).  But Aladdin ????  Every time I go to it, there is a good enough crowd waiting to see it.  It's my afternoon break and I can watch it every day and enjoy it every time.  Was the Frozen event at the Hyperion announced?  Because they redid the Muppet theatre to Frozen I could not see them taking it apart. 

Well, too bad.  We'll see what happens in its place.


----------



## KalamityJane

Quickie question - we can't afford GCH this time but want to hit up the Christmas season. PPH standard view concierge or premium view non-concierge? Difference is $130, we have 3 kids. I think the food alone would pay for itself, right? The only annoying thing would be the extra walk, we are spoiled with staying in the DVC wing.


----------



## kirstie101

I've been avoiding this thread because I was sad he had to cancel our December trip due to our passes being blocked when we were gonna go.I was sure I had no other options for a Christmas trip. But just this morning I realized I was wrong about something on my calendar and its working out perfectly for us to take a super short trip the weekend before Thanksgiving! Can't wait now!


----------



## tlcdoula

The count down is on, I love looking at all the photos thank you Sherry for all the hard work you put into this thread *and board* and thank you to everyone else who posts their photos and information.

As the time is ticking along, too slowly I might add, I am curious what the park hours might be like.  We will be there for a week starting December 11.  First evening we will not use our park passes so I hope to be able to spend the evening walking around the disney hotels and having a nice dinner and a few drinks.  I am travelling kidless with a friend who's is meeting her sister and family from Australia.  

tlc


----------



## Sherry E

KalamityJane said:


> Quickie question - we can't afford GCH this time but want to hit up the Christmas season. PPH standard view concierge or premium view non-concierge? Difference is $130, we have 3 kids. I think the food alone would pay for itself, right? The only annoying thing would be the extra walk, we are spoiled with staying in the DVC wing.



I've never done the concierge level at PPH, but I have stayed in the DCA park view rooms, and the view is amazing.

I have read mixed reviews of the food that you get with concierge at PPH.  While it's nice to be able to take bottles of water and snacks from there to your room and back to the parks, I don't know if the food is really very substantial.  There are a lot of bread items, fruits, snacks, and appetizer-type things.  I think that there is a happy hour at some point.  I don't know if it would really be worth it if your family is looking for true meals out of the concierge level, or just snacks and fill-in food.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Didn't you participate in Paradise Pier/Pacific Wharf theme week and Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land theme week last year?  You could always just use whichever photos from BVS/HL that you posted last year.



I do have one good older shot from Paradise Pier but I was gone all last week and didn't even get to my computer and this thread. I guess I didn't take any on BVS or in Hollywood Land that I can find. It was cold that morning and the only thing I remember from Hollywood Land is the hot chocolate!

At least that means I didn't miss a week I have good photos for -- like NOS, Carsland, etc.

PHXscuba


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## Sherry E

This is mainly a Halloween Time-themed press release, but it contains info about this year's Haunted Mansion Holiday gingerbread house, which is relevant to the holiday season as well.  So I am sharing it here too:

"Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort Adds Spookiness To the Sparkle of the Diamond Celebration" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on September 10, 2015


​


keahgirl8 said:


> That is the truth!  September is just part of summer in California.  I don't care how many pumpkin flavored things are available, or how many Halloween decorations I see, it's summer.  80 degrees in the morning?  It is summer...and it needs to stop.
> 
> I wish I had pictures to share, but the last time I was at DLR at Christmastime, there was no Buena Vista Street!



I agree -- it has been miserable.  There's no relief at night or in the morning.  And humidity too!  It's enough with this weather already.

The theme for this week is a combo Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land theme, through Sunday night.  Monday morning we begin a new theme.  So if you have anything holiday-ish from the old Hollywood Pictures Backlot, that will work too!



sgrap said:


> Mine are from Hollywood Blvd in 2005
> 
> Hope it cools off for you guys soon.  I love summer up here in the PNW . . . even though we had record heat this summer, it was still tolerable most days.  Today was a high of 71 which is pretty darn near close to perfection in my book.  Now when you are in the 60's to 70's in the middle of winter, it starts to sound pretty  nice down there.



I would love a 71 degree day right about now, and a nice 60-degree day would be even better.  This is just too much.




keahgirl8 said:


> I may have to look and see what I've got for pictures of Hollywood Blvd!  It's been so long since I've been there at Christmas.  I am SO EXCITED!
> 
> 71...That sounds amazing.  It is almost 8 o'clock right now and it is currently 93 degrees.



Yes!  I went out to run an errand last night, and it was still warm at 8:45 p.m.  What kind of nonsense is that?  I feel like I need to keep running to the shower and dunking my head under water, but I can't do that because of the drought!




JadeDarkstar said:


> So we went shopping on Disney store today and found something we jumped on buying three of.
> http://www.disneystore.com/mickey-m...-adults-walt-disney-world/mp/1375515/1000228/
> 
> I bet they will be gone soon and I don't care if it says magic kingdom it is Walt and any who know my fam know DH is huge Walt fan so we have one them day planed. Only sharing this because we have ours ordered lol



I love that shirt!  Since it's white, I would probably spill something on it in 2 minutes, but I love the image on it.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thank you. Headed back to the hospital after I drop the kids off at school.
> 
> And yes on the heat. 100 the past two days, looking like the same the rest of the week. I'm so over it!



I hope your grandma recovers soon.  People become so frail and fragile when they are older, and they fall so often.  Falling is never a good thing for an older person. 



TACK said:


> WHAAAAT?
> 
> Yikes, thank goodness I have 3 (yes 3) trips booked in the very near future, last one booked for January 2 2016.  I bought an annual pass last April so I am maxing it out as much as I can. I usually go to Disneyworld, but wanted to take in the 60th (to also celebrate my similar milestone) at Disneyland.  Not so upset at the BBQ meal (although I do enjoy going into the area to look at the animals in the area and the events).  But Aladdin ????  Every time I go to it, there is a good enough crowd waiting to see it.  It's my afternoon break and I can watch it every day and enjoy it every time.  Was the Frozen event at the Hyperion announced?  Because they redid the Muppet theatre to Frozen I could not see them taking it apart.
> 
> Well, too bad.  We'll see what happens in its place.



It was announced by the Disney Parks Blog last night - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-to-disney-california-adventure-park-in-2016/.  As you can see from most of the comments underneath the blog, the idea of a new Frozen musical is not going over well, as people are Frozen'd out.

Looking around the Internet, it seems that some people think that that Muppets will return to their theater and that the Frozen sing-along will leave when the Frozen musical opens up at the Hyperion.  Disney did not say this would happen, of course, but people seem to believe that the Muppets will be back.  People don't seem to think that the sing-along will go on while the musical is happening nearby.





kirstie101 said:


> I've been avoiding this thread because I was sad he had to cancel our December trip due to our passes being blocked when we were gonna go.I was sure I had no other options for a Christmas trip. But just this morning I realized I was wrong about something on my calendar and its working out perfectly for us to take a super short trip the weekend before Thanksgiving! Can't wait now!



Yay!   I'm glad you have a holiday trip in the works!   A super short trip during the holidays is better than no trip. 





tlcdoula said:


> The count down is on, I love looking at all the photos thank you Sherry for all the hard work you put into this thread *and board* and thank you to everyone else who posts their photos and information.
> 
> As the time is ticking along, too slowly I might add, I am curious what the park hours might be like.  We will be there for a week starting December 11.  First evening we will not use our park passes so I hope to be able to spend the evening walking around the disney hotels and having a nice dinner and a few drinks.  I am travelling kidless with a friend who's is meeting her sister and family from Australia.
> 
> tlc



Thank you for the kind words -- I really appreciate it -- and you're welcome!    Thank you for joining us as well.

Let's see... park hours.  These were the hours last year in December - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014.  The entertainment schedule included Believe... in Holiday Magic fireworks, which probably won't happen this year, and there was a Christmas Fantasy Parade in the daytime and at night, whereas this year there should just be daytime Christmas parades and Paint the Night at night.  Hopefully the hours can give you some idea of what to expect this year.

I think your plan for the first night sounds perfect, and I would probably do exactly the same thing.  I love walking around Downtown Disney and the hotels during the holidays and just soaking in the magic and lively atmosphere.  It's wonderful to have a nice early dinner, and then grab a gingerbread cookie and maybe some cocoa (or some drinks!), and go to the Grand Californian Hotel lobby to (hopefully) catch Christmas carolers performing by the giant tree.


----------



## KalamityJane

Sherry E said:


> I've never done the concierge level at PPH, but I have stayed in the DCA park view rooms, and the view is amazing.
> 
> I have read mixed reviews of the food that you get with concierge at PPH.  While it's nice to be able to take bottles of water and snacks from there to your room and back to the parks, I don't know if the food is really very substantial.  There are a lot of bread items, fruits, snacks, and appetizer-type things.  I think that there is a happy hour at some point.  I don't know if it would really be worth it if your family is looking for true meals out of the concierge level, or just snacks and fill-in food.


I guess I forgot to add that the $130 difference is over 5 nights. So it's an extra $26/day. We are pretty cheap eaters anyway, so having breakfast and beer at night for the hubs would likely pay for it.


----------



## tlcdoula

Sherry E said:


> It's wonderful to have a nice early dinner, and then grab a gingerbread cookie and maybe some cocoa (or some drinks!), and go to the Grand Californian Hotel lobby to (hopefully) catch Christmas carolers performing by the giant tree.



Sherry, this sounds just perfect, I had no idea there would be carolers there.... that will be a great way to start our visit.!!!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi Sherry

Just wanted to pop in with some news! I have just seen a sneak peak of the upcoming pins that will be released at Disneyland soon. I was very excited to see one of them is a Jingle Cruise 2015 pin! Now the way I figure it, they wouldn't have a Jingle Cruise pin if there wasn't going to be a Jingle Cruise?!

We have never experienced it this way and I'm very happy it will be returning this year! 

I also noticed a Viva Navidad pin so it looks like it will be back and, something very interesting, a World of Color Winter Dreams pin. It has Olaf on it and clearly says Winter Dreams. So, if the pins are lining up with the actual offering ( which makes sense! ) then World of Color Celebrate may not be offered. I haven't seen either yet and am not too fussed about which one will be on for our trip.
I will, however, be devastated if we don't get to see Paint The Night!


----------



## Sherry E

"First Look: Hatbox Ghost Joins the Celebration in Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on posted on September 11th, 2015 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort  --  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...n-haunted-mansion-holiday-at-disneyland-park/. 

​


Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi Sherry
> 
> Just wanted to pop in with some news! I have just seen a sneak peak of the upcoming pins that will be released at Disneyland soon. I was very excited to see one of them is a Jingle Cruise 2015 pin! Now the way I figure it, they wouldn't have a Jingle Cruise pin if there wasn't going to be a Jingle Cruise?!
> 
> We have never experienced it this way and I'm very happy it will be returning this year!
> 
> I also noticed a Viva Navidad pin so it looks like it will be back and, something very interesting, a World of Color Winter Dreams pin. It has Olaf on it and clearly says Winter Dreams. So, if the pins are lining up with the actual offering ( which makes sense! ) then World of Color Celebrate may not be offered. I haven't seen either yet and am not too fussed about which one will be on for our trip.
> I will, however, be devastated if we don't get to see Paint The Night!



Thank you for reporting in with this news!  Yes, indeed, my guess is the same as yours -- if you saw a pin that specifically said "Jingle Cruise 2015," then it means it is coming back.  The only thing we don't know is when it is coming back.  It might not be there when the season begins on 11/13.  Since the sunrise breakfast lasts until 12/2, I wonder if Jingle Cruise will open then.  Or, if they don't put as many decorations in the ride this year and it goes back to the "minimalist" version from 2013, they can get it done in a day or two.  I don't want the minimalist version, though -- I want the full Jingle Cruise overlay from last year!

Viva Navidad I expected would come back, so that does not surprise me.  As for Winter Dreams -- as soon as I began reading and hearing people's lukewarm reactions to World of Color - Celebrate, I had a feeling that Disney might rethink their original plan to let Celebrate run all year.  I think they will switch to Winter Dreams for the holidays, and then switch back to Celebrate when the holidays end.  That's my guess.  We shall see!

Paint the Night will be back.  There is no way that is going away any time soon.

Again, thank you for reporting in with the hot-off-the-press pin/Jingle Cruise scoop!

Edited to add:  As we can see with the case of the latest news of the Osborne Lights at WDW coming to an end, nothing is safe at the Disney Parks -- even if it is super popular.     It makes me wonder when and if the axe will ever drop on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I am happy to hear Jingle Cruise sounds like it will be setting sail this year, thanks Minnie Sue Oz. 

Sherry, I am a lone holdout perhaps but am not a HM fan to begin with and never liked the Nightmare Before Christmas movie perhaps because of a memory of seeing it with a date (who I had no idea he thought of that as a DATE) in college. I don't care one way or another on that overlay. I would be sad if SW was ever not decorated for Christmas. 

Still hot out  Hopefully cooler next week!


----------



## Malroy

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I am happy to hear Jingle Cruise sounds like it will be setting sail this year, thanks Minnie Sue Oz.
> 
> Sherry, I am a lone holdout perhaps but am not a HM fan to begin with and never liked the Nightmare Before Christmas movie perhaps because of a memory of seeing it with a date (who I had no idea he thought of that as a DATE) in college. I don't care one way or another on that overlay. I would be sad if SW was ever not decorated for Christmas.
> 
> Still hot out  Hopefully cooler next week!




My husband LOVES Haunted Mansion (and I am quite fond of it, too) but we are both totally on the not liking Nightmare Before Christmas train with you - I don't know why so many people love it! He is interested to see the overlay, but is a little bummed we won't get to see the regular ride, lol!


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I am happy to hear Jingle Cruise sounds like it will be setting sail this year, thanks Minnie Sue Oz.
> 
> Sherry, I am a lone holdout perhaps but am not a HM fan to begin with and never liked the Nightmare Before Christmas movie perhaps because of a memory of seeing it with a date (who I had no idea he thought of that as a DATE) in college. I don't care one way or another on that overlay. I would be sad if SW was ever not decorated for Christmas.
> 
> Still hot out  Hopefully cooler next week!




I love the Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay and the fresh gingerbread creation every year, and there would be a huge dent in both the holiday season -- and especially in Halloween Time -- if it did not return in some future year.  It's very popular, but we see that that means very little to Disney, as they will take away shows, food items, rides, etc., that are very popular!


----------



## keahgirl8

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi Sherry
> 
> Just wanted to pop in with some news! I have just seen a sneak peak of the upcoming pins that will be released at Disneyland soon. I was very excited to see one of them is a Jingle Cruise 2015 pin! Now the way I figure it, they wouldn't have a Jingle Cruise pin if there wasn't going to be a Jingle Cruise?!
> 
> We have never experienced it this way and I'm very happy it will be returning this year!
> 
> I also noticed a Viva Navidad pin so it looks like it will be back and, something very interesting, a World of Color Winter Dreams pin. It has Olaf on it and clearly says Winter Dreams. So, if the pins are lining up with the actual offering ( which makes sense! ) then World of Color Celebrate may not be offered. I haven't seen either yet and am not too fussed about which one will be on for our trip.
> I will, however, be devastated if we don't get to see Paint The Night!



Hooray!  I hope you are right!  I am getting so excited about this trip!


----------



## KalamityJane

We adore the NBC overlay on Haunted Mansion - I won't take my kids on the regular one, but they think Jack Skellington is awesome. I hope they never take it away!


----------



## lorijohnhill

I finally got my computer to be willing to upload this week's photos...


----------



## Sherry E

Can anyone else see lorijohnhill's photos in the above post ^^^??  I saw them when she first posted them -- a lot of great Olaf's Snow Fest photos! -- and now they are not visible.  I can't see her avatar either, and MY avatar changed on its own to the one I was using last year.  Apparently there is something wonky going on, and certain links are turning up broken and photos/smilies are not appearing.  I am going to go check the photos I posted for this week's theme (this past Monday) and see if they are visible.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> Can anyone else see lorijohnhill's photos in the above post ^^^??  I saw them when she first posted them -- a lot of great Olaf's Snow Fest photos! -- and now they are not visible.  I can't see her avatar either, and MY avatar changed on its own to the one I was using last year.  Apparently there is something wonky going on, and certain links are turning up broken and photos/smilies are not appearing.  I am going to go check the photos I posted for this week's theme (this past Monday) and see if they are visible.



I can see her pictures and avatar.  I also see your normal avatar - the Disney sticker you created.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Can anyone else see lorijohnhill's photos in the above post ^^^??  I saw them when she first posted them -- a lot of great Olaf's Snow Fest photos! -- and now they are not visible.  I can't see her avatar either, and MY avatar changed on its own to the one I was using last year.  Apparently there is something wonky going on, and certain links are turning up broken and photos/smilies are not appearing.  I am going to go check the photos I posted for this week's theme (this past Monday) and see if they are visible.


I cannot see her pictures or avatar.  I see your avatar as your Disney side sticker with you waving and "Sherry" under it.  Now I can't remember if that's the same one you've had recently or not!  I noticed earlier when she posted the pics that I could not see them.


----------



## siskaren

I see her avatar, but not her pictures.


----------



## Sherry E

There is a thread about this over in the Technical forum, and apparently there is also one in the Community forum.  Some people can see some things that others can't.  I can only see my OLD avatar -- which is an ancient photo with Mickey Mouse from 1972 -- but you guys all see my purple avatar.  I can't see anything of lorijohnhill's other than her name!

Even the little sun icon/smilie disappeared from my signature below (from what I can see).


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I see her pictures and avatar. Lorijohnhill, cute Frozen fun family picture. 

To everyone, I am glad you do enjoy the NBC on HM  As I said I don't go on the ride either way so doesn't matter to me personally except glad that all of you enjoy the extras


----------



## BigCheese

Sherry E said:


> There is a thread about this over in the Technical forum, and apparently there is also one in the Community forum.  Some people can see some things that others can't.  I can only see my OLD avatar -- which is an ancient photo with Mickey Mouse from 1972 -- but you guys all see my purple avatar.  I can't see anything of lorijohnhill's other than her name!
> 
> Even the little sun icon/smilie disappeared from my signature below (from what I can see).



It switches back and forth! I can see your current avatar right now in this post, but when you first posted about the avatar issue, I could see your older avatar in this thread. And when I go to  back to the main forum page (at this moment), I can see your old avatar even though right now I see your new avatar in this thread. It's strange.


----------



## Sherry E

BigCheese said:


> It switches back and forth! I can see your current avatar right now in this post, but when you first posted about the avatar issue, I could see your older avatar in this thread. And when I go to  back to the main forum page (at this moment), I can see your old avatar even though right now I see your new avatar in this thread. It's strange.



Very strange, indeed.  And it appears to be happening to multiple people at random -- not everyone, but many people.  I'm not so concerned about my avatar -- either one is fine for now -- but it's the photos that are troublesome.  Some people's photos can't be viewed, and we won't know who is able to see what!     sgrap and I cannot see lorijohnhill's photos, but everyone else can, for some reason.  Arrrrgggggghhhhhh.

Can everyone see the photos in this post? - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...i-november-13th.3358217/page-65#post-54377987.  I can see them, but I don't know if they are visible to others.


----------



## BigCheese

Sherry E said:


> Very strange, indeed.  And it appears to be happening to multiple people at random -- not everyone, but many people.  I'm not so concerned about my avatar -- either one is fine for now -- but it's the photos that are troublesome.  Some people's photos can't be viewed, and we won't know who is able to see what!     sgrap and I cannot see lorijohnhill's photos, but everyone else can, for some reason.  Arrrrgggggghhhhhh.
> 
> Can everyone see the photos in this post? - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...i-november-13th.3358217/page-65#post-54377987.  I can see them, but I don't know if they are visible to others.



Yes, I can see your photos in that post. Initially I couldn't see lorijohnhill's photos, but I can now.


----------



## Sherry E

BigCheese said:


> Yes, I can see your photos in that post. Initially I couldn't see lorijohnhill's photos, but I can now.



And I'm the opposite -- initially I could see all of lorijohnhill's photos when she first posted them, and now I see nothing!   

I can't see flyingdumbo127's avatar either!


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> And I'm the opposite -- initially I could see all of lorijohnhill's photos when she first posted them, and now I see nothing!
> 
> I can't see flyingdumbo127's avatar either!



I can see the the photos in the original post, but not on this page, and I see your original avatar.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I can see my avatar but not my posted pictures. Very strange indeed.


----------



## Sherry E

I can once again view lorijohnhill's avatar and Olaf's Snow Fest photos, but it sounds like the problem (whatever the issue is) is not totally fixed yet, as certain things are still appearing or disappearing, according to the thread in the tech forum.

I can also once again see my newer purple avatar.  Last night I could see BigCheese's newer "D" avatar in this thread and in other threads, BUT I saw a different avatar for BigCheese when I looked at the main page of the forum and scanned down the list of threads.  BigCheese started the Aladdin thread, so the avatar was right there on the left and it was a different one.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I can see her pic and avatar.
I really hope WOC cerebrate stays where it is. They said it would be there all year they should keep it. Maybe add some frozen to it if they want but don't lose the Walt stuff because a few ppl are Luke warm. We are looking forward to seeing it and will be heart broken if we can't see it. My hubby will be sad. 
I am hoping also that frozen fun comes back for the holiday times.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> I can see her pic and avatar.
> I really hope WOC cerebrate stays where it is. They said it would be there all year they should keep it. Maybe add some frozen to it if they want but don't lose the Walt stuff because a few ppl are Luke warm. We are looking forward to seeing it and will be heart broken if we can't see it. My hubby will be sad.
> I am hoping also that frozen fun comes back for the holiday times.



Based on the information that I saw, it certainly seems as though Olaf's Snow Fest will be back at some point during the holiday season, since the musicians were already being auditioned in August.  The timing of the auditions would indicate that Snow Fest is lined up to return by November, but I suppose it could also be December.  Last year they were auditioning people in October, for a soft opening in December and an official opening in January.


It appeared that the Star Wars Launch Bay was set to start on October 11th, based on what the audition description indicated as to when the characters would need to start work.  So, if that is true, the Disney Parks Blog should be announcing sometime very soon that the Launch Bay will be starting in October.   December should be interesting, as that's likely when the new version of Star Tours will debut, and there will probably be some sort of event at the Magic Eye Theater to commemorate the premiere of the new "Star Wars" movie.

World of Color... we'll see what happens.  Maybe they won't go into full Winter Dreams mode, but add a wintry section to Celebrate!


----------



## kylie71

Here a few from last year:


----------



## Sherry E

Here's the latest El Nino info/update - http://www.weather.com/news/climate/news/strong-el-nino-noaa-update-september2015.  As expected, it's not lessening or fizzling.  It has become a strong El Nino, and now the outlook is that the El Nino-related rain will continue into spring.   That's what I figured -- sometimes we don't get our heaviest rain until late winter and spring.  This time it looks like it might begin in late fall/early winter and last through some of spring.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I was at DLR last week ,and it was 101 on Weds and Thurs, with high humidity!  How did you like those temps?
We stayed at the DLH, and we got to ride the Monorail 1 time, on Monday, they closed it after that, do to the heat, they said it was 110 inside the Monorail.
I guess I ( thought ) it was Air Conditioned!!!!!!!!!  We had to walk to and from all week!!  Across that former parking lot/concrete jungle that is DTD. 
Ick, I am tired of heat, and DTD!  lol!

It was a great trip though!   

Bring on El Nino!!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I was at DLR last week ,and it was 101 on Weds and Thurs, with high humidity!  How did you like those temps?
> We stayed at the DLH, and we got to ride the Monorail 1 time, on Monday, they closed it after that, do to the heat, they said it was 110 inside the Monorail.
> I guess I ( thought ) it was Air Conditioned!!!!!!!!!  We had to walk to and from all week!!  Across that former parking lot/concrete jungle that is DTD.
> Ick, I am tired of heat, and DTD!  lol!
> 
> It was a great trip though!
> 
> Bring on El Nino!!!
> 
> --Lori



No, no, no -- let's hope El Nino calms down.  Did you read the part in the article I linked above about the terrible flooding in California during a previous El Nino season?  Yeah... we don't need that to happen again.

Yes, the heat and humidity have been awful.  Even when the humidity is 'only' 40% or so, it's extremely uncomfortable.  There are supposed to be some days coming up with 80% to 94% humidity!     I can't deal with it.  I can't be in Disneyland when it's hot like this.  It's too much for me.  It has even been warm at night.  It's too much.

110 degrees inside the Monorail?  Seriously?  They don't have A/C?

I don't mind the walk through DTD because I prefer staying on the move rather than stopping to wait in line for the Monorail, but on a really hot day... who knows?

Do you see what I mean about how the Halloween Time decorations are nowhere near as extensive and all-encompassing as the holiday decorations are?  Once you get out of Main Street and Frontierland, there are many other lands that give almost no clue that it is Halloween Time.

How did your Vons delivery go?


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> *A retro TV holiday window display on the side of Off the Page…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That same retro TV holiday window display, slightly closer-up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


​I need to spend way more time looking around - I lOVE these retro displays!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> ​I need to spend way more time looking around - I lOVE these retro displays!



That specific display is relatively new in the scheme of things.  It did not show up in Hollywood Land until 2013.  Hollywood Land was lacking in décor for years, and then finally it got its own little decorations package in 2013, retro TV display and all!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> No, no, no -- let's hope El Nino calms down.  Did you read the part in the article I linked above about the terrible flooding in California during a previous El Nino season?  Yeah... we don't need that to happen again.
> 
> Yes, the heat and humidity have been awful.  Even when the humidity is 'only' 40% or so, it's extremely uncomfortable.  There are supposed to be some days coming up with 80% to 94% humidity!     I can't deal with it.  I can't be in Disneyland when it's hot like this.  It's too much for me.  It has even been warm at night.  It's too much.
> 
> 110 degrees inside the Monorail?  Seriously?  They don't have A/C?
> 
> I don't mind the walk through DTD because I prefer staying on the move rather than stopping to wait in line for the Monorail, but on a really hot day... who knows?
> 
> Do you see what I mean about how the Halloween Time decorations are nowhere near as extensive and all-encompassing as the holiday decorations are?  Once you get out of Main Street and Frontierland, there are many other lands that give almost no clue that it is Halloween Time.
> 
> How did your Vons delivery go?



Of course I do not want the flooding, but in Nevada we need some precip, the Sierra snowpack is non-existent, and the rivers and lakes are dry. A wet winter is needed, but not to extreme... We have all the smoke from the fire in Cali right now, in our valley. 

The Von's delivery was Perfect no issues at all. Was on time and everything was there.

I normally do not mind DTD, but it was BOILING out there!!! We had to walk through WOD just to get out of the heat for a few minutes, arounf noon, on the trek back to the hotel. There was no shade at that time of day.... The worst part was from the Jazz Kitchen on, no shade at all, on either side... It felt like the Sahara Desert! 
I wish the DLH would have offered us alternative transportation ( maybe a old fashioned parking lot tram ) in place of the Monorail.......  it was pretty hard for the older folks and people pushing strollers.... sweat was just pouring off folks. 

Halloween decorations was Underwhelming for sure!   They had the Pumpkins at the entrance, and Town Square, above the stores on Mainstreet.... a few around Walt... and a few at the entrance to BTR, but no carvings going on.
Frontierland had a little at the clothing store, on the porch...  nothing outstanding. 

--Lori


----------



## blondietink

Subscribing ... we will be in DL for the first time ever the week before Thanksgiving.  Let's hope that El Nino doesn't strike early even though I know you guys need it.


----------



## sgrap

blondietink said:


> Subscribing ... we will be in DL for the first time ever the week before Thanksgiving.  Let's hope that El Nino doesn't strike early even though I know you guys need it.


We will be there that same time, so hoping for the later El Nino as well!


----------



## Sherry E

blondietink said:


> Subscribing ... we will be in DL for the first time ever the week before Thanksgiving.  Let's hope that El Nino doesn't strike early even though I know you guys need it.



Welcome!    I'm glad you joined us!

Is this your first holiday season trip at all, or just the first one during that pre-Thanksgiving week?  And when you say the week before Thanksgiving, do you mean the week leading up to Thanksgiving, or the week before the week of Thanksgiving, if that makes sense??  

No -- believe me.... I don't want an El Nino at all.   I have lived through enough of them in my life and the rain that comes with them always causes a lot of problems for California.  The rain won't help the drought unless it falls up north in massive quantities and piles on to the snow pack, but it will probably be a huge mess in terms of flooding, mudslides (especially in the fire-ravaged hillsides), collapsed roofs, etc.    That kind of rain only causes a whole lot of trouble!  It's a shame that we can't just get a nice, normal, reasonable rain on a regular basis in winter (meaning rain that we can count on to fall every year) instead of being smacked with the bad El Nino stuff.   Unfortunately, it's one extreme or another -- no rain and bad drought, or lots and lots of destructive rain.   I am not anxious to go through that kind of mess again.  I am hoping it weakens or fizzles a bit, so there will be rain but not the kind that it has been in the past.  Time will tell!


----------



## jnfr2424

Hi everybody even though I am not a stranger to Dis Boards this will be my family's first trip to DL. We will be visiting right after Thanksgiving (the Sunday to be exact) 
Excitement is an understatement I'm trying to learn and prepare myself since this is foreign for me. I just wanted to say thank you for this thread!  I am finding a lot of useful  information! Hopefully it will be a great trip and we won't encounter El Nino either


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Love the pics this week! I am working on planning our dining and the pics keep me so excited! And Sherry, thanks for the weather update.


----------



## ksromack

Dang, I'm right down to the last minutes......I don't have a ton of photos this week but here's what I have:


----------



## Spanky

Thanks for all your posts. I will be there during the Avengers race Nov. 11-16. 
I hope to be able to see the new 60th fireworks & Paint the Night parade.


----------



## ishbit92

I almost forgot to post for this week!
Here's what I have of Buena Vista St/Hollywoodland


----------



## Angrose

Ha, I almost forgot to post the few photos that I have for this week! I had nothing for last week's theme, oh well. I also have some of Olaf's Snow Fest, but they were taken from our March trip, not during Christmastime, so I don't think they would count


----------



## Sherry E

The ever-changing avatar madness and disappearing photos and smilies continue on.   Every time I check this site -- whether I am signed in or not -- I see that something else has reappeared or disappeared, and it keeps happening.  Sometimes my new avatar will be there (I can see it now), and sometimes it's the old avatar.  Sometimes I can see the little "sunny" icon in my signature below (at the very bottom), and sometimes it doesn't show up.  Sometimes I can see the avatars of other people, sometimes I can't.  Sometimes the photos show up and sometimes they don't.  I have no clue what is going on.


Anyway, tomorrow morning (Monday) begins a new theme week -- so hopefully all of the photos that everyone takes time to post will be visible!  I would hate for the same issue to happen with other photos as was the case with lorijohnhill's photos, where they were visible at first and then suddenly not visible to some of us.


As the next several weeks of the Countdown continue on, we are going to get into some themes that are not only double headers, but maybe triple and quadruple headers too!  There will be themes that I grouped together, which I have never grouped together before, so they will cover a wide range of photo subjects -- and everyone should have something to share.




jnfr2424 said:


> Hi everybody even though I am not a stranger to Dis Boards this will be my family's first trip to DL. We will be visiting right after Thanksgiving (the Sunday to be exact)
> Excitement is an understatement I'm trying to learn and prepare myself since this is foreign for me. I just wanted to say thank you for this thread!  I am finding a lot of useful  information! Hopefully it will be a great trip and we won't encounter El Nino either



Welcome, and thank you for joining us!     You came to the right place for info on all things Holiday at Disneyland Resort!  I'm so glad the thread has been helpful so far.   In fact, this reminds me that I have to update the Dates to Remember post on page 1 with the current dates (instead of 2014's dates!).   It will be quite different from WDW (assuming you are a WDW vet!), but hopefully just as fun and festive.

You are going to be at DLR at a great time -- while it will still be busy (unless it rains), it won't be unmanageable.  It's a good time because everyone who was out on break for Thanksgiving will be back at home and school, and it will still be a bit too early for people to be out on their official Christmas breaks.  At the same time, everything will be in full holiday mode, including gingerbread houses (ranging from very small to kind of large, but not Grand Floridian-large) at the Grand Californian Hotel and carolers singing in the hotel lobbies.  Hopefully, Olaf's Snow Fest will be going on by that point, and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink should be happening in Downtown Disney.  And you'll get to see least 2 out of 3 of the new 60th anniversary nighttime shows (Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever), if not World of Color-Celebrate too.

How long will you be staying/visiting?





DisneyWillow1975 said:


> Love the pics this week! I am working on planning our dining and the pics keep me so excited! And Sherry, thanks for the weather update.



You're very welcome!  I know that a lot of people will be heading out to Anaheim in Nov-Dec-early Jan, and weather may or may not play a key role in terms of what to wear, what to pack, what to buy when at DLR, etc.  



Spanky said:


> Thanks for all your posts. I will be there during the Avengers race Nov. 11-16.
> I hope to be able to see the new 60th fireworks & Paint the Night parade.



Thank you for joining us and sticking with us!  You should be able to see both Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever when you're there, as well as the Christmas Fantasy Parade (in the daytime, most likely).  The main things that are in question are:  will we get World of Color - Celebrate or World of Color - Winter Dreams; Jingle Cruise -- when will it open (Nov or Dec); Olaf's Snow Fest -- will it open in Nov or Dec; and the Winter Castle -- just how wintry can it become this year, since it has all of the Diamond Anniversary lights and draping on it right now?


----------



## blondietink

Sherry E said:


> Welcome!    I'm glad you joined us!
> 
> Is this your first holiday season trip at all, or just the first one during that pre-Thanksgiving week?  And when you say the week before Thanksgiving, do you mean the week leading up to Thanksgiving, or the week before the week of Thanksgiving, if that makes sense??



This is our very first trip to DL at all!  Our dates are Nov. 15th - 22nd.  Actually we are flying in on the 13th, but staying in Hollywood/Universal for 2 nights to get that out of the way so we can concentrate on all things Disneyland for a week!  We are hard core WDW visitors, with more than 18 trips there and 4 over the holiday season.  

I am almost glad that there is no Christmas party in DL like there is in WDW.  Taking all things into consideration, and from what I am reading, DL seems like it will fit us better than WDW right now as it is smaller and more intimate than WDW.  We can't wait to see!


----------



## dlawallace

I wonder when the official announcement for the Christmas details will post.  Last year it was on the parks blog on Sept 10th.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the sixth week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!!*_



*……Only 60 Days Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 8 more themes to explore over the next 8 weeks:   Seven main weekly themes every Monday from today, September 14, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

Last week we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  We have also explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.     

So…what will be our sixth theme of 2015?  It is a triple header Theme Week, featuring 3 themes in one!!   Today, we stroll through the lands of fantasy and adventure, and embark upon a couple of merry Christmas Cruises. *_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*IT’S A SMALL WORLD HOLIDAY, FANTASYLAND (including Storybook Land Canal Boat Ride) and JINGLE CRUISE!!!! *
​




_* We all know the opening line…. “It’s a world of laughter, a world of tears…”  (Some folks wish they could forget it!)  For many of us, this song from Disneyland’s longstanding It’s a Small World attraction became one of our earliest introductions to Walt’s park, and has been embedded in our memory banks ever since.  Ironically, something about the wide-eyed innocence of the message of unity and common bonds behind the song, as well as the Mary Blair-inspired dolls representing countries from around the globe, seems to either appeal to guests…or repel them!  

It is true, It’s a Small World has become a ride that is taken for granted and often ignored during visits to the Disneyland Resort.  That is, until November rolls around….when the familiar whimsical façade gets a little face lift…and becomes It’s a Small World Holiday!!!

From November to mid-January (exact dates differ each year), It’s a Small World Holiday is one of the most popular attractions of the holiday season, and after dark is truly one of the most beautiful sights to see.  At dusk, guests begin to flock from all corners of Disneyland Resort to gaze in awe at the brilliant colored lights which envelop IASWH – literally, thousands and thousands and thousands of lights that collectively glow like a beacon in the night.  It is, quite simply, stunning.  Even the surrounding area – the “Mall” – gets a makeover.  The topiaries are adorned with lights, and special wreaths symbolizing various nations (with the same sort of playful design synonymous with It’s a Small World) mark a pathway to the ride. And those are only a few of the surprises you will discover.

But it’s not only the exterior of It’s a Small World that gets the seasonal treatment.  The whole ride is transformed into a celebration of worldwide holidays.  The famous dolls sing “Deck the Halls” and “Jingle Bells” (though, if you listen closely, you will notice that as you pass the “Little Mermaid” scene the lyrics change to “Jingle Shells”)….the faint scents of peppermint and pine fill the air in certain rooms…the colors are brighter and more vivid than usual...no corner is left unattended.  The details are just amazing!

If you love It’s a Small World and you love the Christmas season, you will absolutely adore It’s a Small World Holiday.   If you don’t love IASW as a rule, you might just love this particular version of the ride because of the sheer beauty of it.  Either way, it is a spectacle to behold!*_



_* Fantasyland – the land in which It’s a Small World is located – is, curiously, minimally decorated in November and December.  This is notable as that area of the park would seem to potentially work well (thematically) with Christmas mini-villages and fairs along the lines of what you would find in several European countries.  

But if you look closely you will find a few little touches of the season here and there in Fantasyland, such as in the themed horticulture around the area, tiny wreaths and trees along the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride, and in a few of the shops.  You may even find Mary Poppins dancing to her favorite Christmas songs!

For the holidays of 2013, Fantasyland received a bit of a decorative boost with the nearby “Frozen” Meet and Greet/Royal Reception, featuring Anna and Elsa from last year’s immensely popular film.  An animatronic version of Olaf, the summer-loving snowman, could be seen perched atop the snow-covered chalet in which the sisters met their fans, occasionally speaking and surprising guests as they waited.   The Meet and Greet eventually moved over to California Adventure, and the Animatronic Olaf was removed from his perch.  (It is unknown at this time if he will resurface somewhere else for the Holidays of 2015.)

Princess Fantasy Faire in Fantasyland also provides a few extra Yuletide touches here and there, by way of a wreath or two, and strands of garland.  It’s not much, but it’s a step in the right direction!*_ 



_* For the holiday season of 2013, the creative minds at Disneyland surprised repeat seasonal visitors by adding a bit of extra “jingle” to the jungle on the longstanding Jungle Cruise ride – and “Jingle Cruise” was born at both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resort. 

The storyline for this holiday overlay was that the skippers of the Jungle Cruise had become homesick and missed their loved ones, so to cheer themselves up they decorated the boats and the boathouse with Christmas cards, a tree and other odds and ends.

The ride’s queue (both upstairs and downstairs) featured many of those odds and ends, and others could be found hanging on the boats themselves.  Skippers also donned appropriately themed and colored Santa hats and worked some seasonal references into their collective repertoire of jokes.

While Jingle Cruise was originally not quite the massive, extensive overlay that is Haunted Mansion Holiday or It’s a Small World Holiday -- and reviews were mixed -- more holiday details were added into the ride between November and December of 2013.   In 2014 the themed overlay was much more extensive and involved to convey the story of the jungle’s animals getting into a shipment of holiday items and scattering them about.  An approximate 10-day shutdown of Jungle Cruise was required for installation.  Once again, reviews were mixed.

Jingle Cruise is most likely returning at some point in 2015, though no one is quite sure if the more elaborate Yuletide makeover of 2014 will be in place or if the minimalist approach of 2013 will be implemented.  *_ 


* Fantasyland



Princess Fantasy Faire area…




















The former “Frozen” Meet and Greet/Royal Reception…

































The sun shines on the Matterhorn in the distance, beyond the snowy peaks of the Fantasyland side of the Winter Castle…











It’s a Small World Holiday and surrounding area…



Inside the ride…








In the past, there has been a slight pine aroma wafting about as guests approached the tree…








When you enter this happy room inside IASWH, you might smell just a trace of peppermint in the air!





















Listen for “Jingle SHELLS” playing when you pass Ariel in her underwater holiday habitat…












It’s a Small World Holiday and IASW Mall, after dark…





































It’s a Small World Holiday and IASW Mall, in the daytime…






























Jingle Cruise


The sign above the entrance to the ride was changed…









A makeshift Christmas tree…















The boats were decorated with subtle holiday touches…














…and given new names for the season…









A new attraction poster was created too (and only a lucky few managed to get a miniature version of the poster in 2013, which was part of “Limited Time Magic”)!








*​

_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of It’s a Small World Holiday, Fantasyland and Jingle Cruise all this week, through Sunday, September 20th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our seventh theme on Monday, September 21st!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count.  *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Fantasyland




















Fantasyland Faire












Storybook Land Canal Boats




IASWH daytime










Ride Experience







































































At Night





































Jingle Cruise 2013




















Jingle Cruise 2014


----------



## mlnbabies

[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5916.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5912.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5922.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5920.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## rwhistler92

I am hoping to hear about Thanksgiving dinning options soon.
I guess they won't release any information for another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## pudinhd

*Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Shows and Attractions Join ‘Paint the Night’ Parade, ‘Disneyland Forever’ Fireworks and More*

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...parade-disneyland-forever-fireworks-and-more/


----------



## Sherry E

What's interesting about today's Parks Blog with details is that:

1.  Both World of Color - Celebrate and World of Color - Winter Dreams will be shown;

2. I was totally right about Christmas Fantasy Parade returning, Olaf's Snow Fest returning and right about no Jingle Jangle Jamboree!  Hee hee!  Score another one for meeeeeeeeeeee!   ;

3.  Santa is not going to be in the cabin at the Big Thunder Ranch -- he'll be in Critter Country.     So... does this mean that the little cabin won't even be decorated this year?  Will there be decorations at the Ranch, like there are right now for Halloween Time?;

4.  Why are only the decorations in Cars Land, Bug's Land and Buena Vista Street mentioned?  There had better be decorations in New Orleans Square, Main Street, Frontierland, Paradise Pier, Hollywood Land, Critter Country, Grizzly Peak and at the hotels too!; and

5.  NO mention of the Winter Village in Downtown Disney?



​





blondietink said:


> This is our very first trip to DL at all!  Our dates are Nov. 15th - 22nd.  Actually we are flying in on the 13th, but staying in Hollywood/Universal for 2 nights to get that out of the way so we can concentrate on all things Disneyland for a week!  We are hard core WDW visitors, with more than 18 trips there and 4 over the holiday season.
> 
> I am almost glad that there is no Christmas party in DL like there is in WDW.  Taking all things into consideration, and from what I am reading, DL seems like it will fit us better than WDW right now as it is smaller and more intimate than WDW.  We can't wait to see!



I am definitely glad there is no Christmas party (so far) at DLR.  Right now, as it stands, we wouldn't need a party, as all of the usual holiday events are offered without a party, all season long.  The only way it could really work is if they added in brand new entertainment (that would be new to all of us), or if they removed the existing offerings for a while to create some demand, and then reintroduced them as part of a party.  But Disney would incur numerous complaints if they suddenly took a 20-year-old parade that has been available every year and threw it into a paid party.

I am fully expecting that they may throw together some sort of separate meal/package (like they are doing during Halloween Time, with Mystical Spirits of the Blue Bayou) and offer up priority viewing for one or more of the nighttime shows -- and that will be Disney testing the waters to see what they can get away with, and if an actual hard ticket party would be well-received in the future!



dlawallace said:


> I wonder when the official announcement for the Christmas details will post.  Last year it was on the parks blog on Sept 10th.  Any thoughts?



http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...parade-disneyland-forever-fireworks-and-more/.

Last year they didn't even announce the holiday dates until 9/10.  This year they at least gave us the dates a week early!  




rwhistler92 said:


> I am hoping to hear about Thanksgiving dinning options soon.
> I guess they won't release any information for another 2 weeks or so.



You're probably right.  A couple more weeks, or week and a half.  Last year the main Thanksgiving blog came out on 9/26.  We could be lucky and see something early next week, but by 9/25 for sure... I hope...


----------



## Tyggress

pudinhd said:


> *Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Shows and Attractions Join ‘Paint the Night’ Parade, ‘Disneyland Forever’ Fireworks and More*
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...parade-disneyland-forever-fireworks-and-more/



Oh goodness....both WOC shows will be going on...I wonder if they'll show both every night (early show / later show) or if they'll offer them every other night, or Winter Dreams on certain nights.  Hmmmm....
Working on my plans for hubby's surprise birthday trip in December.  I hope the Holiday Tour will be back....no word on that yet, but I'm pretty confident it will be....


----------



## Sherry E

Tyggress said:


> Oh goodness....both WOC shows will be going on...I wonder if they'll show both every night (early show / later show) or if they'll offer them every other night, or Winter Dreams on certain nights.  Hmmmm....
> Working on my plans for hubby's surprise birthday trip in December.  I hope the Holiday Tour will be back....no word on that yet, but I'm pretty confident it will be....



I suspect that's why A Christmas Fantasy Parade is back this year -- to give the tour folks a reason to buy in!   There are a lot of things Erin didn't mention, but it's easy to kind of read between the lines and know which things will actually not be back (Jingle Jangle Jamboree) and which things were just left out of the descriptions for no apparent reason (the tour and other decorations in other lands, for example), or maybe because they don't have all of the details yet.

I am wondering if World of Color will run twice nightly, with one show being Celebrate and the other being Winter Dreams.  I had a feeling that Winter Dreams would be back in some capacity, but it will be interesting to see how it is handled.


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> I suspect that's why A Christmas Fantasy Parade is back this year -- to give the tour folks a reason to buy in!   There are a lot of things Erin didn't mention, but it's easy to kind of read between the lines and know which things will actually not be back (Jingle Jangle Jamboree) and which things were just left out of the descriptions for no apparent reason (the tour and other decorations in other lands, for example), or maybe because they don't have all of the details yet.
> 
> I am wondering if World of Color will run twice nightly, with one show being Celebrate and the other being Winter Dreams.  I had a feeling that Winter Dreams would be back in some capacity, but it will be interesting to see how it is handled.



I'm wondering about WOC as well....twice nightly or every other night.
No mention of decorations in DL doesn't worry me...I'm sure all the decorations will be up.
They did mention Olaf's ice rink in DTD again, but I wonder if the village will be back?

And I'm bummed about JJJ....my son had GREAT interaction with Mickey, Minnie and Goofy last year.
AND, I really want to do the cookie decorating again!


----------



## 77catwoman

Sherry

Any idea when the park hours showtimes etc will be posted for December? Are holiday hours typically posted faster than normal hours? I would love to start actually planning what shows we will be able to see and on what days. We aren't there on any weekend days, just Monday-Friday, so I want to see what will be available to us!


----------



## kirstie101

Sherry E said:


> No, no, no -- let's hope El Nino calms down.  Did you read the part in the article I linked above about the terrible flooding in California during a previous El Nino season?  Yeah... we don't need that to happen again.



True we don't need that to happen again! But I think we all can agree that we need some serious rain this winter. I'm near Sacramento and we had ash covering everything outside yesterday from Butte and Valley fires even though they are miles and miles away from us. Everything is just so dry that its created a horrible fire season! And sadly that leads to prime flood and mudslide conditions once the rains do come 

I'm playing a lot of things by ear this winter. Not making to many outdoor plans ahead of time. And simply accepting the fact that theres a higher than average chance that my Disneyland trips could get rained on in November and January.


----------



## jammyjam25




----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are mine for this theme! I love IASWH!





















Jingle Cruise


----------



## kylie71

Here are a few from me:


----------



## Sherry E

Tyggress said:


> I'm wondering about WOC as well....twice nightly or every other night.
> No mention of decorations in DL doesn't worry me...I'm sure all the decorations will be up.
> They did mention Olaf's ice rink in DTD again, but I wonder if the village will be back?
> 
> And I'm bummed about JJJ....my son had GREAT interaction with Mickey, Minnie and Goofy last year.
> AND, I really want to do the cookie decorating again!



I'm much more interested in the specific decorations and themes than I think a lot of people are, so I notice when even the smallest thing has gone missing or has been added in.  If a single wreath is missing or moved from a spot where it used to be, I will notice it!  If a single mask from New Orleans Square is not there, I will zero right in on where it should have been!   A lot of other people don't pay quite as much attention to things like that.  So I will notice if anything is missing right off the bat.   There are a LOT of decorations in Disneyland, in every land except Tomorrowland.   Looking at how Halloween Time is currently being handled, some 60th anniversary stuff is staying up but certain other things are being taken down.  There is a lot more décor to deal with for the holiday season, so I am guessing that more of it will be missing -- some things will not go up -- but we won't know what is missing until the season begins.

She also didn't mention the hotels, or a new GCH gingerbread house... so that will remain a mystery as well.

I saw the ice rink mention, but that's not the Winter Village.  So I wonder if it was just an oversight, or if they are not bringing the Village back this year?


I wonder if the cookie decorating will be relocated.  I'm not sure where, but somewhere...

AND... no mention of the Winter Castle!  Although I expected that it would not be in full winter mode this year, it is a major thing to leave out of the Blog, as it is such an icon of the season.



77catwoman said:


> Sherry
> 
> Any idea when the park hours showtimes etc will be posted for December? Are holiday hours typically posted faster than normal hours? I would love to start actually planning what shows we will be able to see and on what days. We aren't there on any weekend days, just Monday-Friday, so I want to see what will be available to us!



The holiday hours and schedules are posted at about the same time -- if not later -- as the regular schedules and hours.  Disneyland Resort is painfully slow at releasing vital information about schedules.

Once the holiday season has begun, all nighttime shows should be running nightly except for Fantasmic, which will be presented on weekends until maybe mid-December or so, at which point it will run nightly.





kirstie101 said:


> True we don't need that to happen again! But I think we all can agree that we need some serious rain this winter. I'm near Sacramento and we had ash covering everything outside yesterday from Butte and Valley fires even though they are miles and miles away from us. Everything is just so dry that its created a horrible fire season! And sadly that leads to prime flood and mudslide conditions once the rains do come
> 
> I'm playing a lot of things by ear this winter. Not making to many outdoor plans ahead of time. And simply accepting the fact that theres a higher than average chance that my Disneyland trips could get rained on in November and January.



Good idea to play it by ear. 

The rain that we need will not help the drought unless it falls in the right spots up north, and adds to the snowpack.  It doesn't just fall from the sky and help the drought.   In the last several articles I have read about the coming El Nino, it has been stated that the rain will not be enough to stop the drought and/or that the bulk of the really bad rain will fall in SoCal, not in NorCal.  I just cannot mentally or verbally put it out there into the universe that I want an El Nino because I have seen the kinds of costly damage it can cause, as well as tremendous problems for people statewide.  There are a lot of 'small' things that happen as a result of all of that rain that people don't think about -- for example, when I came home and found rain water dripping into my apartment, and all over my floor, and it was coming through the two apartments above me, because the roof of my building was buckling.  It couldn't be fixed for a month because it wouldn't stop raining.    Other people I know were flooded out, but didn't have money to go stay at a hotel while work was being done.  These kinds of inconveniences happen to many, many people all over the state -- and much, much worse happens as well, as you know.    So, I just hope that the rain weakens a little bit and doesn't turn out to be as damaging and torrential as it has been in the past.

If it is not going to end the drought anyway, then it would be a shame if it causes mayhem for nothing.


----------



## 77catwoman

Bummer about Fantasmic. Thank you very much for your response!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I have pics for this week yeah. But I have questions.
I am now worried. We saw winter dreams with perfect views now we want to make sure our CC lunch we have will be for Celebrate. I hope they will tell us more soon. Do I make a dinning reservation for a few different days just in case? We did want a late viewing so that we may not have to deal with such a big crowd of kiddos. Do you think if its one show each night, the likely hood of Celebrate being Later and winter dreams being early is high?
Since most kids would want winter dreams and old fogys who want the history would be willing to wait later? (LOL I called my self old)

The parade at night was so good. I am glade I did the tour last year I don't think the parade during the day is as good but am so happy we get to see paint the night.

I also wonder is the BBQ big thunder ranch, a Must reserve thing or can we arrive and see its not raining so a good time to eat there, or like CC should I reserve more then the one time and cancel as time grows near?

I sure hope since olfs was spoke of its a full Christmas thing and starts on nov 13th lol.
I am just so confused now and want to make sure we can do all we wanted to do. Them not having the daily hours plans out yet is sad. I have to guess now.


----------



## Sherry E

jammyjam25 said:


> View attachment 123778 View attachment 123779 View attachment 123780 View attachment 123781 View attachment 123782 View attachment 123783 View attachment 123784 View attachment 123785



I am going to assume that this is due to the wonky, ever-changing-avatar-and-disappearing-photos issue that has been going on with this board for the last few days, but... I can't view your photos.     I'm sure that others can see them fine, as it seems that some of us can see things that others can't and vice versa.  I am hoping that your photos will be viewable to me by tomorrow.  



77catwoman said:


> Bummer about Fantasmic. Thank you very much for your response!



You're very welcome!  

It's always possible that Fantasmic could get a bit of an extended schedule after Thanksgiving ends, but just assuming that the schedule stays as normal, then it would only be presented on Fri-Sat-Sun until mid-December-ish or so (and probably on Thanksgiving too), and then run nightly.  We'll see what happens, though!  There could always be a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> I'm much more interested in the specific decorations and themes than I think a lot of people are, so I notice when even the smallest thing has gone missing or has been added in.  If a single wreath is missing or moved from a spot where it used to be, I will notice it!  If a single mask from New Orleans Square is not there, I will zero right in on where it should have been!   A lot of other people don't pay quite as much attention to things like that.  So I will notice if anything is missing right off the bat.   There are a LOT of decorations in Disneyland, in every land except Tomorrowland.   Looking at how Halloween Time is currently being handled, some 60th anniversary stuff is staying up but certain other things are being taken down.  There is a lot more décor to deal with for the holiday season, so I am guessing that more of it will be missing -- some things will not go up -- but we won't know what is missing until the season begins.
> 
> She also didn't mention the hotels, or a new GCH gingerbread house... so that will remain a mystery as well.
> 
> I saw the ice rink mention, but that's not the Winter Village.  So I wonder if it was just an oversight, or if they are not bringing the Village back this year?
> 
> 
> I wonder if the cookie decorating will be relocated.  I'm not sure where, but somewhere...
> 
> AND... no mention of the Winter Castle!  Although I expected that it would not be in full winter mode this year, it is a major thing to leave out of the Blog, as it is such an icon of the season.



I would think (and am hopeful) that they could incorporate the 60th décor into/with the holiday décor pretty easily this year, since everything is blue, crystals/diamonds, etc.  I took a picture of the castle all lit up the other night for the 60th, and it was literally breathtaking...they could easily add the snowcaps, etc....I just hope that they do .  I'm more concerned that the iconic wreaths/garland that gets strung across main street will be gone, due to the height of some of the PTN parade floats (like Frozen...darn that Frozen ruining everything else, AGAIN! ).  I'll be sad if the wreaths are gone.

Hubby and I are staying at GCH for the first time EVER for his birthday in mid-December.  He has no idea...I'm surprising him.  Now I want to do Aladdin before it's gone, WOC - Winter Dreams, AND the Holiday Tour.  I wish they'd release the schedules sooner.  I just tried to look at November 13th, since that's within 60 days from now; I figured I could see what they're planning for WOC (if you do the dining package, for example, which show will you see if they do both in one night?  Will they let people choose?).  But the schedules don't even go through the last of October yet .


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> I have pics for this week yeah. But I have questions.
> I am now worried. We saw winter dreams with perfect views now we want to make sure our CC lunch we have will be for Celebrate. I hope they will tell us more soon. Do I make a dinning reservation for a few different days just in case? We did want a late viewing so that we may not have to deal with such a big crowd of kiddos. Do you think if its one show each night, the likely hood of Celebrate being Later and winter dreams being early is high?
> Since most kids would want winter dreams and old fogys who want the history would be willing to wait later? (LOL I called my self old)
> 
> The parade at night was so good. I am glade I did the tour last year I don't think the parade during the day is as good but am so happy we get to see paint the night.



If you're old, then I've probably got one foot in the grave at this point!   

To be honest, I am very surprised by the World of Color situation.  I was really expecting one show or the other, but not both.  In the case of the Christmas parade, although it is better at night it can at least run in the daytime.  World of Color is a nighttime-only show, so I can only assume that maybe it will be presented twice every night, with one show being Celebrate and one being Winter Dreams.  I am completely baffled as to which one would be presented first and which one would be presented last.  If I had to hazard a guess I would say that Celebrate will happen last, but I could be totally wrong about that.

Another possibility is that Celebrate will run for the first half of the season and Winter Dreams will happen closer to Christmas?  It's a longshot, but who knows?

I guess it wouldn't hurt for you to make an extra reservation to cover your bases, just in case.


----------



## Malroy

Well, in a goofing off at work moment I just changed our hotel reservations. I had us staying at the Fairfield Inn - which we stayed at last time and it was fine, fit our needs, etc. But then I realized (I'm still not really sure how I came about this realization) that there is the new courtyard next door so I looked it up to see how it differed from the fairfield inn.

Well, I was almost instantly sold because a room with two queens and a set of bunkbeds, partial fireworks view is the same price as our room at the FFI!!! AND the pool looks pretty awesome - I think my nephew is gonna lose his mind at the waterslide, haha! Since it is all 5 of us in one room, the courtyard with bunkbeds is definitely preferential. The room says it is "partial fireworks view" so I am really curious to see just what that means!

We are paying with Marriott Rewards points, so I'm not sure if the actual $$ price is the same, but the points price is the same.

And I get to make our dining reservations this week!!! Now if only they would put out park hours for our dates. They haven't even put up the last 5-6 days of October though, so I know it will be a bit still.


----------



## Sherry E

Tyggress said:


> I would think (and am hopeful) that they could incorporate the 60th décor into/with the holiday décor pretty easily this year, since everything is blue, crystals/diamonds, etc.  I took a picture of the castle all lit up the other night for the 60th, and it was literally breathtaking...they could easily add the snowcaps, etc....I just hope that they do .  I'm more concerned that the iconic wreaths/garland that gets strung across main street will be gone, due to the height of some of the PTN parade floats (like Frozen...darn that Frozen ruining everything else, AGAIN! ).  I'll be sad if the wreaths are gone.
> 
> Hubby and I are staying at GCH for the first time EVER for his birthday in mid-December.  He has no idea...I'm surprising him.  Now I want to do Aladdin before it's gone, WOC - Winter Dreams, AND the Holiday Tour.  I wish they'd release the schedules sooner.  I just tried to look at November 13th, since that's within 60 days from now; I figured I could see what they're planning for WOC (if you do the dining package, for example, which show will you see if they do both in one night?  Will they let people choose?).  But the schedules don't even go through the last of October yet .



  You're right!  I hadn't thought about it, but assuming the Mickey wreaths are not suspended above Main Street this year, it's all Frozen's fault!  Again, with the Frozen!   The float is too tall.   

There has got to be some sort of Mickey wreath on Main Street.  They already took them down from the lampposts years ago, and now we may not even get them anywhere.


----------



## jammyjam25

Sherry E said:


> I am going to assume that this is due to the wonky, ever-changing-avatar-and-disappearing-photos issue that has been going on with this board for the last few days, but... I can't view your photos.     I'm sure that others can see them fine, as it seems that some of us can see things that others can't and vice versa.  I am hoping that your photos will be viewable to me by tomorrow.
> 
> Oh no! Hopefully they become visible! Jingle Cruise was one of my favorite things about my Holiday trip last year.


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> There has got to be some sort of Mickey wreath on Main Street.  They already took them down from the lampposts years ago, and now we may not even get them anywhere.



Maybe they'll hang a big Mickey wreath around the "60" logo on the front of the castle...?
I don't know, I'm hopeful.  Maybe we'll get them back on the lamp posts again.

The garland will definitely be gone.


----------



## Sherry E

Malroy said:


> Well, in a goofing off at work moment I just changed our hotel reservations. I had us staying at the Fairfield Inn - which we stayed at last time and it was fine, fit our needs, etc. But then I realized (I'm still not really sure how I came about this realization) that there is the new courtyard next door so I looked it up to see how it differed from the fairfield inn.
> 
> Well, I was almost instantly sold because a room with two queens and a set of bunkbeds, partial fireworks view is the same price as our room at the FFI!!! AND the pool looks pretty awesome - I think my nephew is gonna lose his mind at the waterslide, haha! Since it is all 5 of us in one room, the courtyard with bunkbeds is definitely preferential. The room says it is "partial fireworks view" so I am really curious to see just what that means!
> 
> We are paying with Marriott Rewards points, so I'm not sure if the actual $$ price is the same, but the points price is the same.
> 
> And I get to make our dining reservations this week!!! Now if only they would put out park hours for our dates. They haven't even put up the last 5-6 days of October though, so I know it will be a bit still.



You got a great deal on that hotel!  I guess they can get away with offering good prices right now because they are new?  I am curious about the partial fireworks view as well.




jammyjam25 said:


> Oh no! Hopefully they become visible! Jingle Cruise was one of my favorite things about my Holiday trip last year.



I had a feeling something like this would happen when this problem first popped up (and is apparently not fixed as of yet), and that certain photos I would not be able to view.  I'm still giving you your entry into the random draw for the Disney gift card, but it annoys me that some people will be able to view some photos and some people will not be able to.


----------



## Orbitron

I know it is not the right theme, but I finally edited my pictures from the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel. Is anybody interested in seeing them? Maybe it is a help for some people?!


----------



## Sherry E

Orbitron said:


> I know it is not the right theme, but I finally edited my pictures from the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel. Is anybody interested in seeing them? Maybe it is a help for some people?!



I would love to see them, but let's wait a bit.  Since this week's theme literally just started, I don't want to throw anyone off track about what theme week we are in.

Or... here is a better thought!   You know what you can do -- go back to your post from our Treats and Treasures theme week (a few weeks back) and add the photos to that post (or at least some of them -- however many you can fit into that post)!  That's an idea!  That way, people can go to that post and view the photos, and it won't throw anyone off of this week's theme.  Here is the link to your post from that week - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...i-november-13th.3358217/page-57#post-54303737.


----------



## lvdis

Sherry E said:


> To be honest, I am very surprised by the World of Color situation.  I was really expecting one show or the other, but not both.  In the case of the Christmas parade, although it is better at night it can at least run in the daytime.  World of Color is a nighttime-only show, so I can only assume that maybe it will be presented twice every night, with one show being Celebrate and one being Winter Dreams.  I am completely baffled as to which one would be presented first and which one would be presented last.  If I had to hazard a guess I would say that Celebrate will happen last, but I could be totally wrong about that.



If they do show both each night I wonder if it will be possible to get a fastpass to both the early and late shows in the same night.


----------



## Sherry E

lvdis said:


> If they do show both each night I wonder if it will be possible to get a fastpass to both the early and late shows in the same night.



That's a good question.   I am definitely curious to see how all of this will be handled, as it is really surprising that 2 shows will be running -- unless they start the season with one version and finish the season with another version.


----------



## kristabelle13

lvdis said:


> If they do show both each night I wonder if it will be possible to get a fastpass to both the early and late shows in the same night.



Interesting question - I wonder too. Also, IIRC, there are lots of nights earlier in the season that aren't open that late (i.e. 8 pm) ...might be a bit difficult to pull off two shows? Or maybe 2 show nights would only be weekends with it alternating all week? 

Either way - I'm excited to find out!


----------



## Sherry E

Holiday press release! http://disneylandnews.com/2015/09/1...the-diamond-celebration-nov-13-through-jan-6/.  Read it carefully, as sometimes there are extra details in these releases that are not in the Blogs! (That's how I found out about the GCH gingerbread house last year -- in a release!)

​


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> Holiday press release! http://disneylandnews.com/2015/09/1...the-diamond-celebration-nov-13-through-jan-6/.  Read it carefully, as sometimes there are extra details in these releases that are not in the Blogs! (That's how I found out about the GCH gingerbread house last year -- in a release!)
> 
> ​



YES!!!!  The skating rink AND the village will be back at DTD....
And this says both WOC shows will be offered most nights.  Now to figure out which will show first, and which one the dining packages will be related to....


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Holiday press release! http://disneylandnews.com/2015/09/1...the-diamond-celebration-nov-13-through-jan-6/.  Read it carefully, as sometimes there are extra details in these releases that are not in the Blogs! (That's how I found out about the GCH gingerbread house last year -- in a release!)
> 
> ​



So this says the winter village will be back in DTD and I have hopes Olaf's Snow Fest will start with everything else on Nov. 13th. However, I'm a little sad to read about the castle with it's diamond touches; does that mean it won't get any lights at all? That's one of my favorite things - to see it all lit up at night. This year should be an adventure to say the least!


----------



## Tyggress

DisneyJamieCA said:


> So this says the winter village will be back in DTD and I have hopes Olaf's Snow Fest will start with everything else on Nov. 13th. However, I'm a little sad to read about the castle with it's diamond touches; does that mean it won't get any lights at all? That's one of my favorite things - to see it all lit up at night. This year should be an adventure to say the least!



Have you seen the castle in it's 60th décor yet?  Even if it does not get a winter overlay (or a minimal one), it is still quite lit up with the 60th diamonds and lights...it's really breathtaking.  I was stunned at how lit up it was the other night when I was there...although I wonder if they'll do a nightly "castle lighting" as they have in years past....right now, it's lit up in all of it's 60th glory after the nightly fireworks.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> Holiday press release! http://disneylandnews.com/2015/09/1...the-diamond-celebration-nov-13-through-jan-6/.  Read it carefully, as sometimes there are extra details in these releases that are not in the Blogs! (That's how I found out about the GCH gingerbread house last year -- in a release!)
> 
> ​



Thanks for posting this!  I'm super excited about WoC Winter Dreams and Jingle Cruise, since I haven't seen them!  I'm thinking there will still be decorations in DL park, but the castle will probably not have the usual decorations.  The 60th castle is beautiful though, so I'm not really worried about it.  Like you have said, the holidays are huge there, so I'm sure they will make it great.


----------



## Sherry E

Tyggress said:


> YES!!!!  The skating rink AND the village will be back at DTD....
> And this says both WOC shows will be offered most nights.  Now to figure out which will show first, and which one the dining packages will be related to....



I just noticed the "most nights" as well -- I wonder what that means.  Will there be a reduced schedule pre-Thanksgiving, and then a heavier schedule post-Thanksgiving?

It looks like no Winter Castle this year -- not in the official sense.  I think they would have mentioned it as the Winter Castle if it were coming back.

Thank goodness the Village is back -- I mean, honestly, it's not much.... but Downtown Disney needs something besides a tree and an ice rink.

Also... not one single mention of the hotels in either the blog or in the release.  Hmmm.... Normally the releases will acknowledge the hotels, even if in a vague way.   Last year they specifically mentioned the gingerbread house at the GCH.

I wonder if this means that there will be a whole separate release and blog about the hotels closer to the season.  There is no way they would skip the Christmas trees in each hotel -- that much is certain -- but the gingerbread house may be a question mark right now.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> I wonder if this means that there will be a whole separate release and blog about the hotels closer to the season.  There is no way they would skip the Christmas trees in each hotel -- that much is certain -- but the gingerbread house may be a question mark right now.



I wonder why they would skip the gingerbread house.  What would be the advantage for them there?


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> So this says the winter village will be back in DTD and I have hopes Olaf's Snow Fest will start with everything else on Nov. 13th. However, I'm a little sad to read about the castle with it's diamond touches; does that mean it won't get any lights at all? That's one of my favorite things - to see it all lit up at night. This year should be an adventure to say the least!



I have to agree -- I prefer the Winter Castle lights.  They are shinier and more glowy.   

This year is a mystery and an adventure!  And, for me, it will mean a thorough examination of every land, as I go through with my checklist and look for missing wreaths and trees!


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> Thank goodness the Village is back -- I mean, honestly, it's not much.... but Downtown Disney needs something besides a tree and an ice rink.
> 
> Also... not one single mention of the hotels in either the blog or in the release.  Hmmm.... Normally the releases will acknowledge the hotels, even if in a vague way.   Last year they specifically mentioned the gingerbread house at the GCH.



OMG...if they skip the hotel trees, I'll be so disappointed.  Staying at the GCH for the first time ever, I REALLY want to see that gorgeous tree and the roaring fire in the lobby!  Then again, Disney has been tough to predict all year; I'm starting to wonder who's running things over there lately.  

I agree DTD needs some more holiday love...if not for the little rinky-dink rink and village, you wouldn't know it was December down there sometimes!


----------



## Sherry E

keahgirl8 said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I'm super excited about WoC Winter Dreams and Jingle Cruise, since I haven't seen them!  I'm thinking there will still be decorations in DL park, but the castle will probably not have the usual decorations.  The 60th castle is beautiful though, so I'm not really worried about it.  Like you have said, the holidays are huge there, so I'm sure they will make it great.



Yes, that's very true -- they treat the holiday season as a much bigger deal than they do Halloween Time, just in terms of décor alone, not to mention in other ways.  So I hope they don't skimp too much.



keahgirl8 said:


> I wonder why they would skip the gingerbread house.  What would be the advantage for them there?



I am thinking that IF there is no gingerbread house in the GCH lobby this year it will be a money-saving decision.  They only tried doing it one year, and it's easier to take something away when it has only been there one year than if it had been there for 10 years.  They have had that rice crispy Castle set up at the GCH this year, so maybe they will skip the gingerbread house.  I hope they don't skip it, and that there will be a whole separate blog about the hotels.


----------



## JadeDarkstar




----------



## Sherry E

Tyggress said:


> OMG...if they skip the hotel trees, I'll be so disappointed.  Staying at the GCH for the first time ever, I REALLY want to see that gorgeous tree and the roaring fire in the lobby!  Then again, Disney has been tough to predict all year; I'm starting to wonder who's running things over there lately.
> 
> I agree DTD needs some more holiday love...if not for the little rinky-dink rink and village, you wouldn't know it was December down there sometimes!



Very hard to predict all year, that is true!

I think the main hotel trees at all 3 hotels are safe -- it's really almost mandatory that those go up.  In the parks, they can get away with cutting back on a few trees inside shops, or less obvious decorations that a lot of people would not notice (such as Roger Rabbit in his Santa suit above Car Toon Spin), but a hotel lobby without a tree would be way too obvious.  So the trees are safe.  I think that the GCH gingerbread house's return may be the mystery.

That rink -- even though it's Frozen-themed (  ) -- and the Village gave Downtown Disney a needed boost of holiday cheer.  And you know what else happened when those two things went up?  Other vendors in DTD began upping their holiday décor game as well.  Suddenly ESPN Zone had sports-themed wreaths, and Tortilla Jo's got a better tree.  Other restaurants (Catal, for example) began adding in trees.  Suddenly there were carolers in Downtown Disney and a gift wrapping demo/contest.  Suddenly, Santa appeared at Catal for breakfast.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Tyggress said:


> Have you seen the castle in it's 60th décor yet?  Even if it does not get a winter overlay (or a minimal one), it is still quite lit up with the 60th diamonds and lights...it's really breathtaking.  I was stunned at how lit up it was the other night when I was there...although I wonder if they'll do a nightly "castle lighting" as they have in years past....right now, it's lit up in all of it's 60th glory after the nightly fireworks.



I have seen it, on two trips actually, and while it is pretty, it isn't the same!


----------



## Tyggress

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I have seen it, on two trips actually, and while it is pretty, it isn't the same!



Agree that it's not the same....I noted your original question was whether it would have lights at all, and I was just pointing out that it is quite lit up at least.  But I agree, I'd rather see the Winter Castle with the official lighting each night.


----------



## keahgirl8

Tyggress said:


> Agree that it's not the same....I noted your original question was whether it would have lights at all, and I was just pointing out that it is quite lit up at least.  But I agree, I'd rather see the Winter Castle with the official lighting each night.



That was kind of my point as well.  Worse case, it will still be sparkly!


----------



## Sherry E

The Winter Castle realllllllly stands out, though.  It has a few different phases -- the daytime phase, the nighttime "resting" phase (that's when the icicles are not really shining that brightly), and then the full icicle light phase.  It's hard to top the full-blown icicle lights that make it look wintry.  But it's probably too much work to add extra icicle lights to the Castle on top of what is already there.  Maybe they will add in some extra lighting and just skip the "snow" on the turrets this year.  We'll see what happens.  

Or, it will just turn into "Elsa's Frozen Castle" this year....


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> Or, it will just turn into "Elsa's Frozen Castle" this year....



OMG...bite your tongue, woman!


----------



## lorijohnhill




----------



## dolphingirl47

It’s A Small World Holiday


































[

















Fantasyland

















Jingle Cruise


----------



## PHXscuba

I will likely post more photos later in the week, but I don't recall seeing anything in the blog/press release about this little show (can't even remember the name of it) on IASWH. Do we know if it is coming back? Nice little cherry on top of IASWH.

PHXscuba


----------



## rwhistler92

Orbitron said:


> I know it is not the right theme, but I finally edited my pictures from the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel. Is anybody interested in seeing them? Maybe it is a help for some people?!



I would really love to see these pictures. DH says that is where he wants to have our Thanksgiving dinner this year.
Maybe you can start your own post so it will be easier to locate.

I am getting excited for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sherry E

rwhistler92 said:


> I would really love to see these pictures. DH says that is where he wants to have our Thanksgiving dinner this year.
> Maybe you can start your own post so it will be easier to locate.
> 
> I am getting excited for Thanksgiving.



I linked the post that he can include them in -- if he adds them there, then just click on that link and it will take you right to the photos.     I had previously requested that the photos be posted here during the theme week, but they were not ready by that theme week.  There's no reason they can't still be posted here in this thread (and it will be easier for me to track down and link out to people later on down the road if it's in the same thread), but they will be in that previous post from a few themes ago.


----------



## JenB1104

If it looks like Fantasmic will only run on weekends until mid-December, does that include Sunday?  That is our only weekend night there during an upcoming trip - hoping to see it!


----------



## Sherry E

Keep the It's a Small World Holiday photos, Fantasyland photos and Jingle Cruise photos coming, everyone!    If you include the Winter Castle, make sure it's the Fantasyland side.  Otherwise, hang on to the Castle pictures, as they will be needed in a future theme week!    





JenB1104 said:


> If it looks like Fantasmic will only run on weekends until mid-December, does that include Sunday?  That is our only weekend night there during an upcoming trip - hoping to see it!



Yes, Sunday should be included as well, weather permitting.  Fri-Sat-Sun should all be included in the F! schedule up until that point in December (roughly mid-December, give or take a week).


----------



## flyingdumbo127

The only down side to all these awesome pictures is I wish it were December now! Thank you all for sharing such great memories with us. I also have to say what awesome cameras either old fashioned as a camera or on a phone so many of you have. My own camera doesn't do to well in low light and can even be temperamental in any light, but hey it works  I may have already posted all these pix in the first week but if my brain has not melted completely from the heat, I remember reading it was okay to re-post as long as it fit the new theme. In fact some of the IASW pic work better here than in the Tree thread so here soon goes. 

First, thank you everyone who took pictures of IASW all lit up at night. Beautiful! 

Mvf-m11c, lol to the flamingo bell ringer. Monkey’s in Santa hats too cute. I totally did not notice that all last year. ETA: I found from my own pictures I DID capture the monkey's. I forgot all about that photo.

Kylie, cool on the Jingle elephant and loved your picture of IASW all lit up with the characters coming out. 

Dolphingirl, thanks for showing me canal boat decorations. I have never gone on that ride at Christmastime and will this year. 

I hope sooner than later there will be a glimmer of CP news. I am glad to hear that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning. Thanks, Sherry.

More pix. I think sadly these are all my pictures from last December. It was fun to share  I will take more this year. Thanks to all of you for doing the same.


----------



## Sherry E

Erin at the Parks Blog came back to confirm in her comments that:

1.  The Castle will remain in Diamond Celebration/decoration form, and will not switch to Winter Castle form  ;

2.  Jingle Jangle Jamboree is not happening (which we already knew);

3.  The Mad T Party will stay in the Diamond version through the holidays, and will not be doing the holiday version;

4.  Santa's new spot in Critter Country will be where Pooh & Friends are/were (so where will Pooh and Friends be?); and

5.  Everything that she mentioned in her blog begins on 11/13.  This is notable as I had been wondering when Jingle Cruise and Olaf's Snow Fest would begin.   Since the hotel décor was not mentioned, I would assume that the trees will go up at the usual '9 or 10 days before Thanksgiving' point.



​




flyingdumbo127 said:


> The only down side to all these awesome pictures is I wish it were December now! Thank you all for sharing such great memories with us. I also have to say what awesome cameras either old fashioned as a camera or on a phone so many of you have. My own camera doesn't do to well in low light and can even be temperamental in any light, but hey it works  I may have already posted all these pix in the first week but if my brain has not melted completely from the heat, I remember reading it was okay to re-post as long as it fit the new theme. In fact some of the IASW pic work better here than in the Tree thread so here soon goes.
> 
> First, thank you everyone who took pictures of IASW all lit up at night. Beautiful!
> 
> Mvf-m11c, lol to the flamingo bell ringer. Monkey’s in Santa hats too cute. I totally did not notice that all last year. ETA: I found from my own pictures I DID capture the monkey's. I forgot all about that photo.
> 
> Kylie, cool on the Jingle elephant and loved your picture of IASW all lit up with the characters coming out.
> 
> Dolphingirl, thanks for showing me canal boat decorations. I have never gone on that ride at Christmastime and will this year.
> 
> I hope sooner than later there will be a glimmer of CP news. I am glad to hear that A Christmas Fantasy Parade is returning. Thanks, Sherry.



Yes -- the IASWH photos and the Jingle Cruise photos go in this theme.  There was maybe only one IASWH photo that actually fit in the tree theme week!    You were posting a few photos during that theme week that didn't fit the theme, technically.   Now you're in the right theme week for the IASW photos!  That's why I always say -- because I'm not just posting my own photos to kill time -- follow my leads in what I post or what I mention in my intro, and that should be a good guideline as to what to post.  If I don't post a photo of it, or if I don't mention it in the text, it probably doesn't count... but it will be covered in a future theme.

In any case, I can't view any of your photos right now (just as I couldn't view jammyjam25's photos either).     I can't view your avatar either.  It's an on and off issue that seems to not be fixed on this board.


----------



## JenB1104

Sherry E said:


> Erin at the Parks Blog came back to confirm in her comments that:
> 
> 1.  The Castle will remain in Diamond Celebration/decoration form, and will not switch to Winter Castle form  ;
> 
> 2.  Jingle Jangle Jamboree is not happening (which we already knew);
> 
> 3.  The Mad T Party will stay in the Diamond version through the holidays, and will not be doing the holiday version;
> 
> 4.  Santa's new spot in Critter Country will be where Pooh & Friends are/were (so where will Pooh and Friends be?); and
> 
> 5.  Everything that she mentioned in her blog begins on 11/13.  This is notable, as I had been wondering when Jingle Cruise and Olaf's Snow Fest would begin.   Since the hotel décor was not mentioned, I would assume that the trees will go up at the usual '9 or 10 days before Thanksgiving' point.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I just watched a video online of Olaf's Snow Fest - so excited it will be running when we are there in November - so fun


----------



## lorijohnhill

JenB1104 said:


> I just watched a video online of Olaf's Snow Fest - so excited it will be running when we are there in November - so fun


One thing I found out after it was too late for our first visit, is that there are Photopass photographers in the Snow Fest. They have one stationed to take photos of the sledding, and another one in the snow play area.


----------



## mvf-m11c

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Mvf-m11c, lol to the flamingo bell ringer. Monkey’s in Santa hats too cute. I totally did not notice that all last year. ETA: I found from my own pictures I DID capture the monkey's. I forgot all about that photo.



The wreaths at IASW Plaza are very neat to look at when walking on over to IASWH.


That is disappointing that SB Winter Castle won't be back this year but this is what I expected during the 60th Diamond Celebration. The one that I am surprise to read is both WoC - Celebrate and WoC - Winter Dreams playing during the same time. It will be interesting how the DLR is going to run both shows on what nights.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> 4.  Santa's new spot in Critter Country will be where Pooh & Friends are/were (so where will Pooh and Friends be?); and



I really would like to know the answer to this question!!!!


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

I just realized that I can participate in the cornucopia theme, since I have WDW and DCL Christmas pictures from last year. What is the best way to post pictures? I know this theme is still a ways out but I will need to find them and get them ready to upload, so wanted to ask now.

Also, I know it was expected but I am so disappointed about the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and castle updates. Decorating cookies and found crafts with my three year old twins sounded like so much fun!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> The wreaths at IASW Plaza are very neat to look at when walking on over to IASWH.
> 
> 
> That is disappointing that SB Winter Castle won't be back this year but this is what I expected during the 60th Diamond Celebration. The one that I am surprise to read is both WoC - Celebrate and WoC - Winter Dreams playing during the same time. It will be interesting how the DLR is going to run both shows on what nights.



Bret -- We are among a lot of others from this board who have been enjoying the holidays at DLR for many years, and we have watched the changes and transitions.  Every year we pay attention to the things that have been added in and the things that have been removed.  While I suspect that the Winter Castle is not gone forever -- I think it will be back in the future -- I am so sad that it's not there this year.  It's such an important part of the holiday season, and it really glows like a beacon in the night!  I suspect it will come back as some sort of "Frozen"-inspired Winter Castle in the future.  

And I'm sad that the JJJ is gone, although I do hope that the Ranch area will be decorated one last time, as it is now for Halloween.

Well, I'll say this much... when we get to the "Holidays Gone By" theme week, I've got two new things I will be adding to that category.  

I was very surprised about the 2 versions of World of Color on "most nights" (according to the press release).  I have no idea what that means.  On which nights would both versions not be presented?

I hope there is another gingerbread house in the GCH lobby!

ETA:  Why do I have a hunch that Toontown will be lacking décor this year?



DisneyWillow1975 said:


> I just realized that I can participate in the cornucopia theme, since I have WDW and DCL Christmas pictures from last year. What is the best way to post pictures? I know this theme is still a ways out but I will need to find them and get them ready to upload, so wanted to ask now.
> 
> Also, I know it was expected but I am so disappointed about the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and castle updates. Decorating cookies and found crafts with my three year old twins sounded like so much fun!



It was, indeed, expected that the Winter Castle and the JJJ would be gone this year, but that still doesn't make it easier to deal with!  I can't imagine a holiday season without the Winter Castle, and the Ranch area around the JJJ has such charming, rustic décor.  

Yes, you'll be able to post photos for the Holiday Cornucopia week!!!!   I use Photobucket -- it's free and easy to upload.  When you load photos there you will see an IMG code near each photo.  All you have to do is copy that full code and paste it right here in the post.  I know that other people use Flick'r.


----------



## kylie71

I am for once Happy, I will not be at DLR for the winter holidays!
I would miss the Winter Castle, sooooooooooooooo MUCH!   As I will the JJJ, that is a big favorite of mine....
Bummer!!!!!

--Lori


----------



## ksromack

OMGoodness....I have lots this week   I tried making them smaller so they wouldn't take up an entire page of the thread 

Only one Jingle Cruise:




Storybook Canal:










IASW:






















Fantasyland:




Pixie Hollow:


----------



## sgrap

November 2005


----------



## bhyer




----------



## flyingdumbo127

I see everyone's pictures right now 

I do not see avatars for: JenB1104 (Empty space in box, when I first looked at the page there as a blue ? in the box now it is gone). Sgrap, the not kind tiny box with a X inside. Finally for Tyggress, same deal as with JenB1004 minus there ever being (at least as of right now) a blue ?

I hope this clears up soon for all!


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I am for once Happy, I will not be at DLR for the winter holidays!
> I would miss the Winter Castle, sooooooooooooooo MUCH!   As I will the JJJ, that is a big favorite of mine....
> Bummer!!!!!
> 
> --Lori



And you say this, having just returned from a trip in which you, presumably, saw the Diamond version of the Castle at night!  So, I suspect that you agree that, while it's certainly pretty, it's no Winter Castle.    I keep hoping that maybe they will find a way to string some extra lights on the Castle and make it more 'wintry.'    It's doubtful, but one never knows.  Quite frankly. I don't even trust some of the decorations to go up.  I know that a lot of them will be in place, but I would bet you anything that there will be omissions... there will be areas without the usual holiday decor.  I just have a sinking feeling that certain areas where there would usually be a lot of decor will be lacking this year, or scaled back.

Today's MiceChat article about Halloween Time even mentioned that there seems to be no real reason for not having the Halloween Carnival this year because the Ranch area is not going to be torn down any time in the super-near future.  They indicated that it seems like just a money-saving issue.  Halloween Time was thin to begin with -- it didn't need to have anything else cut out.   So there probably isn't any real reason for not having the Jingle Jangle Jamboree either.  Last year was the last year for the Jamboree, and no one even realized it at the time! 



flyingdumbo127 said:


> I see everyone's pictures right now
> 
> I do not see avatars for: JenB1104 (Empty space in box, when I first looked at the page there as a blue ? in the box now it is gone). Sgrap, the not kind tiny box with a X inside. Finally for Tyggress, same deal as with JenB1004 minus there ever being (at least as of right now) a blue ?
> 
> I hope this clears up soon for all!



I even switched to a different browser and the problem still persists, although what I can see and not see on Firefox is different from what I can see and not see on Explorer.     It's got to be a server issue on The DIS' end.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Oh no! Now my avatar is gone and has been replaced by the X in a box  

Sherry one strange thing is now your avatar is you with Mickey Mouse. A couple minutes ago it was your purple avatar. I don't know what is going on! I also admit to not being techy.

ETA: I just noticed on the front of the page with all the threads for this Disneyland section, I see the thread title for this one. Beside that is your purple avatar Sherry. I also see my little Dumbo avatar to indicate I have posted in this thread. Maybe Dumbo, though it was cooler today compared to last week, flew North for cooler weather?


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Oh no! Now my avatar is gone and has been replaced by the X in a box
> 
> Sherry one strange thing is now your avatar is you with Mickey Mouse. A couple minutes ago it was your purple avatar. I don't know what is going on! I also admit to not being techy.



The weird thing is that you can see the Mickey Mouse avatar.  That's the old one from last year.  It changed on its own, but, most of the time when it has changed, I've been the only one who could see it and you guys were still seeing my newer purple avatar.  Sigh.  I have no idea what's going on and why it's not being fixed.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Now, all my pix have the box with an X. I can still (I will go back and check) see everyone else's pictures thankfully. This sure is strange and I hope gets resolved soon for all.


----------



## Sherry E

While Pumpkin Pandemonium, Fall Fever, Candy Corn Chaos, Caramel Apple Confusion and Halloween Hoopla are taking up all of the shelf space in stores these days -- and some of the products with seasonal versions are 'questionable,' to say the least -- more and more Holiday Season items are quietly sneaking in as well.

Here is a holiday season product that I can get into!

Nestle Toll House Hot Cocoa Cookie Dough!!!!!!   http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...-shelves-nestle-toll-house-hot-cocoa-cookies/.




​


----------



## Speechphi

*Well, at least Jingle Cruise & IASWH will be back, and the 60th castle is sparkly, but not as pretty as this one





Jingle Cruise

DD8 had just wrapped up her 3rd Nutcracker performance, so we were excited to ride on this boat













IASWH at night





and day
*



*
and inside







*


----------



## Orbitron

rwhistler92 said:


> I would really love to see these pictures. DH says that is where he wants to have our Thanksgiving dinner this year.





Sherry E said:


> You know what you can do -- go back to your post from our Treats and Treasures theme week (a few weeks back) and add the photos to that post (or at least some of them -- however many you can fit into that post)!  That's an idea!  That way, people can go to that post and view the photos, and it won't throw anyone off of this week's theme.  Here is the link to your post from that week - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...i-november-13th.3358217/page-57#post-54303737.



Okay, I added the pictures in the old post! Enjoy! 

Here are the pictures for this week's theme!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret -- We are among a lot of others from this board who have been enjoying the holidays at DLR for many years, and we have watched the changes and transitions.  Every year we pay attention to the things that have been added in and the things that have been removed.  While I suspect that the Winter Castle is not gone forever -- I think it will be back in the future -- I am so sad that it's not there this year.  It's such an important part of the holiday season, and it really glows like a beacon in the night!  I suspect it will come back as some sort of "Frozen"-inspired Winter Castle in the future.
> 
> And I'm sad that the JJJ is gone, although I do hope that the Ranch area will be decorated one last time, as it is now for Halloween.
> 
> Well, I'll say this much... when we get to the "Holidays Gone By" theme week, I've got two new things I will be adding to that category.
> 
> I was very surprised about the 2 versions of World of Color on "most nights" (according to the press release).  I have no idea what that means.  On which nights would both versions not be presented?
> 
> I hope there is another gingerbread house in the GCH lobby!
> 
> ETA:  Why do I have a hunch that Toontown will be lacking décor this year?



Every year the DLR changes something to the decorations and this year will be SB Winter Castle with the decorations on SB Castle for the Diamond Celebration. It will be interesting to see what DL will do with the decorations during the holiday season this year especially what they did with the Halloween season this year. At least the Halloween banners are out this year and put some Diamond Celebration to go with the Halloween season. We always do pay attention what has changed from the past years while some are good while some are bad. But this year will be different with all the changes that will come. I will be completely shocked if the Winter Castle won't be coming back in the near future. I like the movie "Frozen" but I am getting a little tired with Disney putting so much Frozen stuff with all the shows. But a "Frozen" inspired Winter Castle sounds okay but I would prefer Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle over anything since it is a tradition.

It is sad to hear that JJJ is gone for this year as well with the Halloween Carnival. Hoping that BTR will be decorated for the last time until it is changed to Star Wars Land.

I don't even want to get to that theme as well with all the changes for this year.

This is still puzzling me. Why would Disney do both version during the holiday season? Is this some kind of plan of Disney to get the guests to see both versions of WoC during the trip in which WoC - Celebrate make sense with the Diamond Celebration. While Winter Dreams makes much sense during the holiday season and this will be the third year for Winter Dreams. It doesn't make any sense what so ever to have both versions during the holiday season. So if I want to see WoC and only have one full night (for example if you don't go often) to see it, which one will I want to see? Do I want to see WoC - Celebrate during the Diamond Celebration or see Winter Dreams on another night. This is a tough question of which one you want to see.

That will be neat to see another gingerbread house in the GCH lobby.

With all the things going on, this might be the last year with the decorations at Mickey's Toontown.


----------



## Angrose

I was excited to see that the Disney Store online added several holiday items to its "new arrivals" section today:
http://www.disneystore.com/mn/1000995/

There are t-shirts, sweaters, PJs, Jim Shore figurines and a new cute tabletop tree:

 

I'm looking forward to Christmas shopping already!


----------



## egritz

I don't have much, but I have a few!  I know my mom took pics on the JC in 2013, but they must have been blurry bc they are in my upload. And I don't think I noticed any Fantasyland specific decorations bc neither my mom nor I took any pictures. Oh well!  

2013:









2014:


----------



## jnfr2424

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, and thank you for joining us!     You came to the right place for info on all things Holiday at Disneyland Resort!  I'm so glad the thread has been helpful so far.   In fact, this reminds me that I have to update the Dates to Remember post on page 1 with the current dates (instead of 2014's dates!).   It will be quite different from WDW (assuming you are a WDW vet!), but hopefully just as fun and festive.
> 
> You are going to be at DLR at a great time -- while it will still be busy (unless it rains), it won't be unmanageable.  It's a good time because everyone who was out on break for Thanksgiving will be back at home and school, and it will still be a bit too early for people to be out on their official Christmas breaks.  At the same time, everything will be in full holiday mode, including gingerbread houses (ranging from very small to kind of large, but not Grand Floridian-large) at the Grand Californian Hotel and carolers singing in the hotel lobbies.  Hopefully, Olaf's Snow Fest will be going on by that point, and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink should be happening in Downtown Disney.  And you'll get to see least 2 out of 3 of the new 60th anniversary nighttime shows (Paint the Night and Disneyland Forever), if not World of Color-Celebrate too.
> 
> How long will you be staying/visiting?


 
Thanks so much! Yes we are WDW vets so this is really exciting for us. We will be visiting for 4 days which hopefully will be enough time to see most things. I'm looking forward to Small World and HM as well as the night shows. I'm enjoying reading all the posts as you are all helping me getting acquainted with the area. I can't wait to make reservations at Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle oh and we are staying at Paradise Pier( I want the beach ball pillow!)


----------



## rwhistler92

Orbitron said:


> Okay, I added the pictures in the old post! Enjoy!



Thanks for the pictures. I would love to see Robin Hood, but who knows if he will be there this year.
I hope more people will go back and enjoy your pictures.


----------



## NancyIL

Have any of you taken the Holiday Time tour? If so - what did you think about it? If it's offered this December, I'd like to go on it.

P.S.  I just ordered *The Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2016*, which comes out today, from Amazon!


----------



## ksromack

We took the Holiday tour in dec 2013 and loved it!  Loved the seats for the parade, the hot cocoa, the treats, the rides without lines......


----------



## bhyer

We did the holiday tour in 2011 and 2012.
In 2011 our guide was a newbie (first time doing the tour) AND there were some very disrespectful children on the tour that were giving him grief so that wasn't great.  But still loved getting on the rides without waiting and the seats for the parade were worth every penny!!  One of my favorite photos is the one the tour guide took of my daughter and I sitting in our seats sipping hot chocolate!  
In 2012 our guide was AMAZING!!  Park was packed and yet he managed to keep us all together and was just a wealth of information.  So many tidbits of information that I thoroughly enjoyed hearing.  Little things like telling us that Santa Claus and Mrs. Claus in the parade were actually married.  The pin we were given on the tour was a perfect keepsake.  
Only thing to keep in mind is that it does take several hours.  In 2012 we did the tour on a VERY busy park day and it worked out perfectly because we would have waited longer in lines than the entire tour took.
Highly recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Tyggress

bhyer said:


> Only thing to keep in mind is that it does take several hours.  In 2012 we did the tour on a VERY busy park day and it worked out perfectly because we would have waited longer in lines than the entire tour took.
> Highly recommend giving it a try.



Several hours including the parade?  Or several hours + the parade time?
I want to surprise hubby and do this, but am wondering how much park time it will eat up....we're AP holders and go often, so if it's say 2 - 3 hours, no biggie....but if it's like 5 - 6 hours I don't think hubby would want to do it.


----------



## bhyer

Hmm.  Was a couple of years ago now but looking back at my schedule this is what I had:
- meet at 2:55
- tour started at 3:15
- parade was at 5:30

Not sure if it still the same but I'm sure they could tell you the expected duration if you phone.

The one year, because the park was so busy, they didn't fit in all the schedule rides during the tour time so they gave us a fastpass to use on our own after the parade was over.


----------



## lvdis

I believe I've read that it lasts approximately 3 hours, but I don't have firsthand knowledge.


----------



## Tyggress

bhyer said:


> Hmm.  Was a couple of years ago now but looking back at my schedule this is what I had:
> - meet at 2:55
> - tour started at 3:15
> - parade was at 5:30
> 
> Not sure if it still the same but I'm sure they could tell you the expected duration if you phone.
> 
> The one year, because the park was so busy, they didn't fit in all the schedule rides during the tour time so they gave us a fastpass to use on our own after the parade was over.



So about 2 - 3 hours....totally do-able.  
I know hubby will want to do other park things, too....so wanted to be sure it wouldn't eat up too much of the day.
Thanks!


----------



## TACK

This is what I wish would have happened.  Disney must have known that there would be no Christmas overlay on the castle or fireworks and other missing holiday elements months in advance.  It would have been nice to announce these changes prior to guests making plans to visit.   I did comment on the Disney blog (but it hasn't shown up maybe because my comment was more along the lines of what is not coming back and what's with that word dazzling).  I understand why from a business perspective, but I will sorely miss the Christmas fireworks.  However, trying to look at the bright side, there is still the Jingle Cruise (for some reason, I really get a kick out of it), Small World Holiday, and the other holiday features.  I have my trip booked, so I will go and enjoy it.


----------



## Sherry E

TACK said:


> This is what I wish would have happened.  Disney must have known that there would be no Christmas overlay on the castle or fireworks and other missing holiday elements months in advance.  It would have been nice to announce these changes prior to guests making plans to visit.   I did comment on the Disney blog (but it hasn't shown up maybe because my comment was more along the lines of what is not coming back and what's with that word dazzling).  I understand why from a business perspective, but I will sorely miss the Christmas fireworks.  However, trying to look at the bright side, there is still the Jingle Cruise (for some reason, I really get a kick out of it), Small World Holiday, and the other holiday features.  I have my trip booked, so I will go and enjoy it.



That's the right attitude to have -- and it will be a fun trip no matter what is missing.  But you're right -- it would have been nice to know way in advance exactly what we would be dealing with for the holidays.

People are really speaking out on that Parks Blog page!  Most people are not happy about the loss of the Winter Castle, the loss of the holiday fireworks or the loss of the Jamboree.     I have to say -- I am a bit surprised at the backlash, but I am very pleased with it!  I guess what I mean is that, initially, when we were not sure what was going to be happening with the holiday season in regards to the 60th anniversary, it seemed like people were saying in a roundabout way that they'd rather have blue bunting and 60th-related things in the parks than have a full-scale holiday celebration.  So I figured that maybe everyone felt that way.  

On the other hand, I know that many, many people don't follow blogs, discussion forums or even commercials, and a lot of those people may not really care one way or the other that it is the 60th anniversary.  People go there every year for the holidays -- it's a tradition -- and the things that will stick out are the obvious omissions (like the Winter Castle and the holiday fireworks).  The holiday season (and I include both Thanksgiving and Christmas in that time frame) are also very, very, very special to a lot of people.   That whole season strikes a certain emotional note for some, and the beauty of it all really casts a spell.  To enjoy the holidays at a Disney park is probably the ultimate in joy for a lot of people.  I love Halloween and most other holidays as well, but when you are a true, diehard, hardcore Christmas buff there is no other holiday or season that comes close.  It just has an extra special spark of magic in the air that is hard to define, and a lot of people get very invested and caught up in it.  I knew I couldn't be the only one -- so I am glad to see some of my people speaking up on the Parks Blog!   

I am glad to see that the other big fans of the holiday season are expressing their discontent with the losses this year.  It's not that the 60th anniversary of Disneyland isn't a big deal, but for people who are reallllllly into Christmas it's not going to be the same to not have the Winter Castle and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks.  Those diamond "D" decorations that are on lampposts look the same, but the holiday decorations on lampposts and everywhere else are themed to each land.  It's a very complex decorations package, and I will be interested (and a bit afraid) to see what might be missing this year.


----------



## Sherry E

NancyIL said:


> Have any of you taken the Holiday Time tour? If so - what did you think about it? If it's offered this December, I'd like to go on it.
> 
> P.S.  I just ordered *The Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2016*, which comes out today, from Amazon!



In this post - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...egin-fri-november-13th.3358217/#post-52730327 - look under Main Street/Holiday Time Tour, and you will find links to some reviews of the tour from the last few years.


----------



## Tyggress

It will be interesting to see how they work out the parades....since they plan to show PTN, will the Christmas Fantasy Parade be in the afternoon (with the Holiday Tour schedule rearranged a bit)...or will it still be early evening (as it will be getting dark by 5:30 or so during the holidays) with only one PTN parade later....or two PTN later (8:45 and 10:45, etc).  Things that make you go "hmmmmm".


----------



## pudinhd

I am disappointed about some of the changes DLR is making...  However, all of the secrecy and lack of sharing information is what drives me crazy!!!


----------



## NancyIL

Sherry E said:


> In this post - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...egin-fri-november-13th.3358217/#post-52730327 - look under Main Street/Holiday Time Tour, and you will find links to some reviews of the tour from the last few years.


Thank you for the link to the reviews, Sherry! I looked for the SEARCH button, but didn't see one.



ksromack said:


> We took the Holiday tour in dec 2013 and loved it!  Loved the seats for the parade, the hot cocoa, the treats, the rides without lines......


Thank you!



bhyer said:


> We did the holiday tour in 2011 and 2012.
> In 2011 our guide was a newbie (first time doing the tour) AND there were some very disrespectful children on the tour that were giving him grief so that wasn't great.  But still loved getting on the rides without waiting and the seats for the parade were worth every penny!!  One of my favorite photos is the one the tour guide took of my daughter and I sitting in our seats sipping hot chocolate!
> In 2012 our guide was AMAZING!!  Park was packed and yet he managed to keep us all together and was just a wealth of information.  So many tidbits of information that I thoroughly enjoyed hearing.  Little things like telling us that Santa Claus and Mrs. Claus in the parade were actually married.  The pin we were given on the tour was a perfect keepsake.
> Only thing to keep in mind is that it does take several hours.  In 2012 we did the tour on a VERY busy park day and it worked out perfectly because we would have waited longer in lines than the entire tour took.
> Highly recommend giving it a try.


Thank you! After reading the comments here plus the reviews from previous years, I REALLY want to do this tour!


----------



## Sherry E

A couple of non-Disney holiday-related things...

First of all, it appears that amaretto and Irish cream are the new holiday flavors -- http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/09/15/spotted-on-shelves-9152015/.  

Are they holiday flavors?  For some reason I never think "holidays" when I think of those flavors, but maybe.  The Duncan Hines boxes have snowflakes on them, so clearly they are being marketed to the holiday season crowds.  At least they're trying to come up with something beyond peppermint, cranberry, gingerbread, eggnog, pumpkin spice, candy corn and caramel apple!




Next -- and this is for the peeps out there who follow the Hallmark Channel's massive Countdown to Christmas (2 months of sheer holiday joy in the form of an all day/all night movie marathon) -- a while back I listed off all of the titles of new movies that I knew of that were coming to this year's Countdown.  Since then, some of the titles have changed, and at least one movie that was originally scheduled to air on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries is now going to air on the regular Hallmark Channel instead.   The lineup was announced today, but only some of the actors in some of the movies are known.  Here is the updated list (in no particular order, but I am just numbering them anyway):

1.   "'Tis the Season for Love" (with Hallmark favorite Sarah Lancaster of "Fir Crazy" and Brendan J. Penny)

2.  "Christmas Detour" (formerly called "A Christmas to Remember" and "On Time for Christmas," with Hallmark favorite Candace Cameron Bure and Paul Greene)

3.  "Charming Christmas" (based on "The Secret Life of Mrs. Claus," starring Julie Benz from "Dexter" and "Buffy the Vampire Slayer," and David Sutcliffe from "The Wish List" and "Under the Tuscan Sun")

4.  "Ice Sculpture Christmas" (with Rachel Boston of "A Ring by Spring" and David Alpay)

5.  "Christmas Incorporated" (no clue who is in this one)

6.  "The Truth About Christmas" (formerly called "The Honesty Trip," starring Alicia Witt of "A Very Merry Mix-Up" and "Christmas at Cartwright's," and George Stults)

7.  "Northpole 2: Open for Christmas" (starring Lori Loughlin of "Full House" and "When Calls the Heart," and Dermot Mulroney of "My Best Friend's Wedding")

8.  "Merry Matrimony" (no clue who is in this one)

9.  "Once Upon a Holiday" (no clue who is in this one)

10.  "Crown for Christmas" (with Danica McKellar of "The Wonder Years")

11.  "Angel of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one)

12.  "12 Gifts of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one)

13.  "Debbie Macomber's Dashing Through the Snow" (with Meghan Ory of "Once Upon a Time" and Andrew Walker of "A Bride for Christmas" and "Bridal Wave")

14.  "Melody & Mistletoe" (with Mariah Carey as director and star, and yet-to-be-named actors)

15.  "Just in Time for Christmas" (with Eloise Mumford of "Christmas with Holly")

16.  "Christmas Land" (no clue who is in this one)

17.  "On the Twelfth Day of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one).




Bonus:  "Family for Christmas" with Lacey Chabert premiered as a sneak preview in July, but it was originally supposed to debut during the holiday season.

There was/is supposed to be a "When Calls the Heart" Christmas movie, but it's not on Hallmark's list, so I don't know what happened to it.

There was supposed to be a movie called "Christmas Confessions," with Jessica Harmon (who has done a bunch of TV shows and movies), and I am guessing that it is one of the above-listed movies without a known cast -- the title of the movie most likely changed to something else.

The movie "The Ultimate Legacy" (part of a trilogy with "The Ultimate Life" and "The Ultimate Gift") was supposedly going to debut in December, but it is NOT a holiday movie.  So I am guessing it will premiere somewhere between Christmas and New Year's Eve, or it will end up on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel.


Speaking of which... tomorrow the new movies scheduled for the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel will be revealed.  Initially there were going to be something like 5 new movies -- but I think that 2 of them moved over to the regular Hallmark schedule and/or changed titles.  So, right now, the only 2 movies I know for sure are scheduled for Movies & Mysteries are:

1.  "Karen Kingsbury's The Bridge" (cast unknown)

2.  "Murder, She Baked: A Plum Pudding Mystery" (with Alison Sweeney and Cameron Mathison).

The 3rd and final movie will either be "The Christmas Note" or "The Magic Stocking."




Anyway, I'm happy with the casting for a lot of these -- Alicia Witt, Candace Cameron Bure and Sarah Lancaster are all good in their own way, and on the men's side of things I love Dermot Mulroney, David Sutcliffe, Andrew Walker and Cameron Mathison.  I'm not sure what the Mariah Carey movie is going to be like, but I'll give it a chance.



Oh - also, the movie that *Tracy/OHBelle* mentioned a while ago -- a holiday movie with Mayim Bialik and Ryan McPartlin -- is called "Accidental Trip," and it is supposed to air on Lifetime.  I assume it will air this holiday season.  Lifetime also has a new Christmas movie with Jesse Hutch of "Cedar Cove" and "Let It Snow," and Michael Gross and Meredith Baxter of "Family Ties."



We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...




​


----------



## Aussie Princess

Sherry E said:


> That's the right attitude to have -- and it will be a fun trip no matter what is missing.  But you're right -- it would have been nice to know way in advance exactly what we would be dealing with for the holidays.
> 
> People are really speaking out on that Parks Blog page!  Most people are not happy about the loss of the Winter Castle, the loss of the holiday fireworks or the loss of the Jamboree.     I have to say -- I am a bit surprised at the backlash, but I am very pleased with it!  I guess what I mean is that, initially, when we were not sure what was going to be happening with the holiday season in regards to the 60th anniversary, it seemed like people were saying in a roundabout way that they'd rather have blue bunting and 60th-related things in the parks than have a full-scale holiday celebration.  So I figured that maybe everyone felt that way.
> 
> On the other hand, I know that many, many people don't follow blogs, discussion forums or even commercials, and a lot of those people may not really care one way or the other that it is the 60th anniversary.  People go there every year for the holidays -- it's a tradition -- and the things that will stick out are the obvious omissions (like the Winter Castle and the holiday fireworks).  The holiday season (and I include both Thanksgiving and Christmas in that time frame) are also very, very, very special to a lot of people.   That whole season strikes a certain emotional note for some, and the beauty of it all really casts a spell.  To enjoy the holidays at a Disney park is probably the ultimate in joy for a lot of people.  I love Halloween and most other holidays as well, but when you are a true, diehard, hardcore Christmas buff there is no other holiday or season that comes close.  It just has an extra special spark of magic in the air that is hard to define, and a lot of people get very invested and caught up in it.  I knew I couldn't be the only one -- so I am glad to see some of my people speaking up on the Parks Blog!
> 
> I am glad to see that the other big fans of the holiday season are expressing their discontent with the losses this year.  It's not that the 60th anniversary of Disneyland isn't a big deal, but for people who are reallllllly into Christmas it's not going to be the same to not have the Winter Castle and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks.  Those diamond "D" decorations that are on lampposts look the same, but the holiday decorations on lampposts and everywhere else are themed to each land.  It's a very complex decorations package, and I will be interested (and a bit afraid) to see what might be missing this year.




I was just reading all the comments and I am too sad there is no winter version of the diamond castle it won't seem the same holiday time without it

Jingle jangle jamboree will be missed for us too we loved it a good time out area decorate cookies etc had excellent character interaction last year with them coming up to the tables and Santa moving to the pooh meet and greet area where will my son see pooh he loves him and he's not normally at Minnie and friends breakfast to see and i find the pooh meet and greet area excellent the interaction was better than Minnie and friends cos they aren't as rushed 


My main concern is WOC I've seen winter dreams and not celebrate so my issue is do I book my dining  when they come out and hope celebrate is on or wait til the entertainment schedule comes out for end of Nov and I have a 3 yr old who definitely won't make a 1030 WOC viewing


----------



## Sherry E

Aussie Princess said:


> I was just reading all the comments and I am too sad there is no winter version of the diamond castle it won't seem the same holiday time without it
> 
> Jingle jangle jamboree will be missed for us too we loved it a good time out area decorate cookies etc had excellent character interaction last year with them coming up to the tables and Santa moving to the pooh meet and greet area where will my son see pooh he loves him and he's not normally at Minnie and friends breakfast to see and i find the pooh meet and greet area excellent the interaction was better than Minnie and friends cos they aren't as rushed
> 
> 
> My main concern is WOC I've seen winter dreams and not celebrate so my issue is do I book my dining  when they come out and hope celebrate is on or wait til the entertainment schedule comes out for end of Nov and I have a 3 yr old who definitely won't make a 1030 WOC viewing



It is very mysterious as far as how those two versions of World of Color are going to be presented.  From the press release I got the feeling that there could be some nights when only one of the versions is shown -- but which version would it be, and how far in advance would anyone know?  And then on "most nights" both will be presented -- but which one will be shown first and which one last?

I think I'd probably wait until the schedule comes out for the end of November, just to be on the safe side.  I tend to think that Celebrate might be shown last.  Then again, who knows?  The night you want may end up being one of those nights that only shows one version.   I mean, I'm glad they told us that there would be two versions, but there are still so many questions!


----------



## superme80

UGH! You guys are getting me so excited! 74 more days till my trip!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Me too! We are at 76 days here.


----------



## Aussie Princess

Sherry E said:


> It is very mysterious as far as how those two versions of World of Color are going to be presented.  From the press release I got the feeling that there could be some nights when only one of the versions is shown -- but which version would it be, and how far in advance would anyone know?  And then on "most nights" both will be presented -- but which one will be shown first and which one last?
> 
> I think I'd probably wait until the schedule comes out for the end of November, just to be on the safe side.  I tend to think that Celebrate might be shown last.  Then again, who knows?  The night you want may end up being one of those nights that only shows one version.   I mean, I'm glad they told us that there would be two versions, but there are still so many questions!




It's like the Halloween announcement all over again more questions then answers



Sherry E said:


> It is very mysterious as far as how those two versions of World of Color are going to be presented.  From the press release I got the feeling that there could be some nights when only one of the versions is shown -- but which version would it be, and how far in advance would anyone know?  And then on "most nights" both will be presented -- but which one will be shown first and which one last?
> 
> I think I'd probably wait until the schedule comes out for the end of November, just to be on the safe side.  I tend to think that Celebrate might be shown last.  Then again, who knows?  The night you want may end up being one of those nights that only shows one version.   I mean, I'm glad they told us that there would be two versions, but there are still so many questions!




double post sorry


----------



## lorijohnhill

I can see why they can't add the snow on the castle, but I don't understand why the can't add the icicle lights. Would they get in the way of the projections?


----------



## LadyBJ

_Sleeping Beauty Castle in Disneyland and Carthay Circle Theatre in Disney California Adventure bring *extra* glitter to the season with diamond highlights on their facades._

To me, this actually sounds like the diamond highlights would be "in addition" to the holiday decor. I could be wrong, but I hope to see even a little bit of Christmas decor on the castle. It would look kinda odd if the surrounding area is decorated and it isn't.


----------



## TACK

Sherry E said:


> That's the right attitude to have -- and it will be a fun trip no matter what is missing.  But you're right -- it would have been nice to know way in advance exactly what we would be dealing with for the holidays.
> 
> People are really speaking out on that Parks Blog page!  Most people are not happy about the loss of the Winter Castle, the loss of the holiday fireworks or the loss of the Jamboree.     I have to say -- I am a bit surprised at the backlash, but I am very pleased with it!  I guess what I mean is that, initially, when we were not sure what was going to be happening with the holiday season in regards to the 60th anniversary, it seemed like people were saying in a roundabout way that they'd rather have blue bunting and 60th-related things in the parks than have a full-scale holiday celebration.  So I figured that maybe everyone felt that way.
> 
> On the other hand, I know that many, many people don't follow blogs, discussion forums or even commercials, and a lot of those people may not really care one way or the other that it is the 60th anniversary.  People go there every year for the holidays -- it's a tradition -- and the things that will stick out are the obvious omissions (like the Winter Castle and the holiday fireworks).  The holiday season (and I include both Thanksgiving and Christmas in that time frame) are also very, very, very special to a lot of people.   That whole season strikes a certain emotional note for some, and the beauty of it all really casts a spell.  To enjoy the holidays at a Disney park is probably the ultimate in joy for a lot of people.  I love Halloween and most other holidays as well, but when you are a true, diehard, hardcore Christmas buff there is no other holiday or season that comes close.  It just has an extra special spark of magic in the air that is hard to define, and a lot of people get very invested and caught up in it.  I knew I couldn't be the only one -- so I am glad to see some of my people speaking up on the Parks Blog!
> 
> I am glad to see that the other big fans of the holiday season are expressing their discontent with the losses this year.  It's not that the 60th anniversary of Disneyland isn't a big deal, but for people who are reallllllly into Christmas it's not going to be the same to not have the Winter Castle and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks.  Those diamond "D" decorations that are on lampposts look the same, but the holiday decorations on lampposts and everywhere else are themed to each land.  It's a very complex decorations package, and I will be interested (and a bit afraid) to see what might be missing this year.



I think what I don't understand is why they cannot overlay on the overlay.  There should have been some consideration for the holidays when planning the 60th Anniversary.  Seems odd that they couldn't have done a little something.  And the fireworks, why can they have the Halloween Screams but not the holiday fireworks -- something doesn't make sense.  When I think about the Holiday fireworks, it's pretty emotional and stirring and I have seen people who cry at the end.  So, I can understand why people are upset.


----------



## CaptBane

Tyggress said:


> So about 2 - 3 hours....totally do-able.
> I know hubby will want to do other park things, too....so wanted to be sure it wouldn't eat up too much of the day.
> Thanks!



We did the Tour last year we met at main street at 2:55 and the Tour was done in time for the six o clock parade. With gingerbread Mickey and hot coco in a special holiday time cup! Also the pin with Chip and Dale are very cute.


----------



## OHBelle

​


Sherry E said:


> Erin at the Parks Blog came back to confirm in her comments that:
> 
> 1.  The Castle will remain in Diamond Celebration/decoration form, and will not switch to Winter Castle form  ;
> 
> 2.  Jingle Jangle Jamboree is not happening (which we already knew);
> 
> 3.  The Mad T Party will stay in the Diamond version through the holidays, and will not be doing the holiday version;
> 
> 4.  Santa's new spot in Critter Country will be where Pooh & Friends are/were (so where will Pooh and Friends be?); and
> 
> 5.  Everything that she mentioned in her blog begins on 11/13.  This is notable as I had been wondering when Jingle Cruise and Olaf's Snow Fest would begin.   Since the hotel décor was not mentioned, I would assume that the trees will go up at the usual '9 or 10 days before Thanksgiving' point.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



With these 60th Anniversary changes to the Holiday season, it is making me feel a little bit better about skipping this year.  Not that I still wouldn't want to go, but at least I am not missing out on a few things, since they won't be there anyway.  Winter Castle is just so magical, I don't know how the Diamond Celebration Castle can compare.



Sherry E said:


> A couple of non-Disney holiday-related things...
> 
> First of all, it appears that amaretto and Irish cream are the new holiday flavors -- http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/09/15/spotted-on-shelves-9152015/.
> 
> Are they holiday flavors?  For some reason I never think "holidays" when I think of those flavors, but maybe.  The Duncan Hines boxes have snowflakes on them, so clearly they are being marketed to the holiday season crowds.  At least they're trying to come up with something beyond peppermint, cranberry, gingerbread, eggnog, pumpkin spice, candy corn and caramel apple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next -- and this is for the peeps out there who follow the Hallmark Channel's massive Countdown to Christmas (2 months of sheer holiday joy in the form of an all day/all night movie marathon) -- a while back I listed off all of the titles of new movies that I knew of that were coming to this year's Countdown.  Since then, some of the titles have changed, and at least one movie that was originally scheduled to air on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries is now going to air on the regular Hallmark Channel instead.   The lineup was announced today, but only some of the actors in some of the movies are known.  Here is the updated list (in no particular order, but I am just numbering them anyway):
> 
> 1.   "'Tis the Season for Love" (with Hallmark favorite Sarah Lancaster of "Fir Crazy" and Brendan J. Penny)
> 
> 2.  "Christmas Detour" (formerly called "A Christmas to Remember" and "On Time for Christmas," with Hallmark favorite Candace Cameron Bure and Paul Greene)
> 
> 3.  "Charming Christmas" (based on "The Secret Life of Mrs. Claus," starring Julie Benz from "Dexter" and "Buffy the Vampire Slayer," and David Sutcliffe from "The Wish List" and "Under the Tuscan Sun")
> 
> 4.  "Ice Sculpture Christmas" (with Rachel Boston of "A Ring by Spring" and David Alpay)
> 
> 5.  "Christmas Incorporated" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 6.  "The Truth About Christmas" (formerly called "The Honesty Trip," starring Alicia Witt of "A Very Merry Mix-Up" and "Christmas at Cartwright's," and George Stults)
> 
> 7.  "Northpole 2: Open for Christmas" (starring Lori Loughlin of "Full House" and "When Calls the Heart," and Dermot Mulroney of "My Best Friend's Wedding")
> 
> 8.  "Merry Matrimony" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 9.  "Once Upon a Holiday" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 10.  "Crown for Christmas" (with Danica McKellar of "The Wonder Years")
> 
> 11.  "Angel of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 12.  "12 Gifts of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 13.  "Debbie Macomber's Dashing Through the Snow" (with Meghan Ory of "Once Upon a Time" and Andrew Walker of "A Bride for Christmas" and "Bridal Wave")
> 
> 14.  "Melody & Mistletoe" (with Mariah Carey as director and star, and yet-to-be-named actors)
> 
> 15.  "Just in Time for Christmas" (with Eloise Mumford of "Christmas with Holly")
> 
> 16.  "Christmas Land" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 17.  "On the Twelfth Day of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus:  "Family for Christmas" with Lacey Chabert premiered as a sneak preview in July, but it was originally supposed to debut during the holiday season.
> 
> There was/is supposed to be a "When Calls the Heart" Christmas movie, but it's not on Hallmark's list, so I don't know what happened to it.
> 
> There was supposed to be a movie called "Christmas Confessions," with Jessica Harmon (who has done a bunch of TV shows and movies), and I am guessing that it is one of the above-listed movies without a known cast -- the title of the movie most likely changed to something else.
> 
> The movie "The Ultimate Legacy" (part of a trilogy with "The Ultimate Life" and "The Ultimate Gift") was supposedly going to debut in December, but it is NOT a holiday movie.  So I am guessing it will premiere somewhere between Christmas and New Year's Eve, or it will end up on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which... tomorrow the new movies scheduled for the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel will be revealed.  Initially there were going to be something like 5 new movies -- but I think that 2 of them moved over to the regular Hallmark schedule and/or changed titles.  So, right now, the only 2 movies I know for sure are scheduled for Movies & Mysteries are:
> 
> 1.  "Karen Kingsbury's The Bridge" (cast unknown)
> 
> 2.  "Murder, She Baked: A Plum Pudding Mystery" (with Alison Sweeney and Cameron Mathison).
> 
> The 3rd and final movie will either be "The Christmas Note" or "The Magic Stocking."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy with the casting for a lot of these -- Alicia Witt, Candace Cameron Bure and Sarah Lancaster are all good in their own way, and on the men's side of things I love Dermot Mulroney, David Sutcliffe, Andrew Walker and Cameron Mathison.  I'm not sure what the Mariah Carey movie is going to be like, but I'll give it a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - also, the movie that *Tracy/OHBelle* mentioned a while ago -- a holiday movie with Mayim Bialik and Ryan McPartlin -- is called "Accidental Trip," and it is supposed to air on Lifetime.  I assume it will air this holiday season.  Lifetime also has a new Christmas movie with Jesse Hutch of "Cedar Cove" and "Let It Snow," and Michael Gross and Meredith Baxter of "Family Ties."
> 
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I am loving all the information coming out for the Countdown to Christmas!   We still have quite a bit of information to learn. 
Alicia Witt, Candace Cameron Bure and Sarah Lancaster have all had movies in the past that I really enjoyed, so I am hoping that continues.  I am a bit wary of the Mariah Carey movie, but I know I will record it and see what it is like.  I do not have high expectations for it, but I have been very wrong in my pre viewing opinions in the past. 

With 17 movies coming out, I know they can't all be winners.  I will hope for most of the them to be decent with 3-5 being favorites.  

I usually don't get around to watching the Christmas movies on the other channels (Lifetime, ION, or ABC Family), so I probably won't see the Mayim Bialik movie.

Now I am off to see if I have any photos for this weeks theme!


----------



## PHXscuba

Storybook Canal Boats:





IASWH:









Jingle Cruise:









PHXscuba


----------



## OHBelle

Small World Daytime:







Small World Wreaths:











Small World Nighttime: (sorry the quality isn't great!)







Small World inside the ride:











Jingle Cruise (once again sorry the quality is not great!)















I don't have any of Fantasyland at all.    I can't believe I didn't take any in that area!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to pop in here quickly, while I can.  My Internet has been down all day, for no apparent reason (no outage on Time Warner's end, no visible problems with my modem or the connections, no problem with the master cable box down in the garage, etc.), no signal issues, etc.  The Time Warner guy just left here a few minutes ago and he couldn't see a problem.  All he did was reset something and the Internet came on again.  I then signed in to The DIS, and the Internet went down again almost instantly.  I opened up another tab and it is working right now, but I don't know long it will last.  As the TW guy said, it's hard to troubleshoot when they can't see any signs of  a problem.

Anyway, if I suddenly disappear for an extended period of time -- or at a time you'd expect to see me, like on a Theme Week Monday -- you'll know it's because my Internet is down and I can't get to you!


----------



## bhyer

OHBelle said:


> Small World Daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Wreaths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Nighttime: (sorry the quality isn't great!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World inside the ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingle Cruise (once again sorry the quality is not great!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any of Fantasyland at all.    I can't believe I didn't take any in that area!


Love your photos!!!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I just wanted to pop in here quickly, while I can.  My Internet has been down all day, for no apparent reason (no outage on Time Warner's end, no visible problems with my modem or the connections, no problem with the master cable box down in the garage, etc.), no signal issues, etc.  The Time Warner guy just left here a few minutes ago and he couldn't see a problem.  All he did was reset something and the Internet came on again.  I then signed in to The DIS, and the Internet went down again almost instantly.  I opened up another tab and it is working right now, but I don't know long it will last.  As the TW guy said, it's hard to troubleshoot when they can't see any signs of  problem.
> 
> Anyway, if I suddenly disappear for an extended period of time -- or at a time you'd expect to see me, like on a Theme Week Monday -- you'll know it's because my Internet is down and I can't get to you!


Frustrating!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Frustrating!



Yes!  I have had lots of problems with TW in the past, but the problem usually ends up being an outage on their end.  This time, there was no visible problem on their end or on mine.  The Internet just simply stopped working -- and still seems to be shaky!  Anyway, you'll know that I didn't abandon the thread if I suddenly go missing.


----------



## jnfr2424

lorijohnhill said:


> I can see why they can't add the snow on the castle, but I don't understand why the can't add the icicle lights. Would they get in the way of the projections?


Even though I am a DL newbie I can't see that would pose a problem since at WDW the Castle has the icicles and the projections during the holiday season



OHBelle said:


> Small World Daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Wreaths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Nighttime: (sorry the quality isn't great!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World inside the ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingle Cruise (once again sorry the quality is not great!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any of Fantasyland at all.    I can't believe I didn't take any in that area!



Thank you for posting these pictures its making me more and more excited as the days go by! Plus the JC is better decorated in DL than MK


----------



## petals

I missed last weeks theme because I was on holidays in Malta.. no Disney holiday this year  Anyway for this weeks theme:


----------



## Disney127

Few shots for this week's themes - Small World Holiday, Fantasyland and Jingle Cruise


----------



## OHBelle

bhyer said:


> Love your photos!!!


----------



## sgrap

Disney127 said:


> Few shots for this week's themes - Small World Holiday, Fantasyland and Jingle Cruise


Awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## OHBelle

jnfr2424 said:


> Thank you for posting these pictures its making me more and more excited as the days go by! Plus the JC is better decorated in DL than MK





Enjoy your trip!


----------



## pudinhd

What a fun week!!  Loving the pictures!


----------



## dedesmith32

I am glad I got to see the Winter Castle last year for the first time - it was beautiful and I loved all the holiday offerings - I actually loved the snow part the best - so I'm glad that there is at least that in a part of the 60th fireworks. But I'm excited that I get to go this year and see the 60th stuff too - so I will just be content with what we get    I know this will be my last Disneyland trip for a few years, so I am just going to soak it all in and be happy that I get to be in Disneyland!  Only 73 more days!


Here's my photos for this week's theme:


*Our View of It's a Small World from our cushy seats for the parade (we went on the holiday tour):*








*These garlands were all around and inside of It's a Small World - they were my favorite! So bright and colorful and yet with the white garland - just so distinctive. I loved them!*






*I also loved the strings of lights hanging down on a lot of the decor on the ride:*






*Some of my photos from Jingle Cruise (I loved all the little details):*
*



*

*



*
*



*
*



*


*All in all - I wish my photos turned out better on this trip! But it was an amazing trip last year!*


----------



## bhyer

I can't wait to see the Jingle Cruise!  All the decorations look a lot of fun


----------



## CaptBane

bhyer said:


> I can't wait to see the Jingle Cruise!  All the decorations look a lot of fun


I posted a video on my "It's a Jolly Holiday Tour" Review of the Jingle Cruise...it was way cool!


----------



## Disney127

sgrap said:


> Awesome pictures!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_5237 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5244 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5389 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4960 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9968 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## kirstie101

NancyIL said:


> Have any of you taken the Holiday Time tour? If so - what did you think about it? If it's offered this December, I'd like to go on it.
> 
> P.S.  I just ordered *The Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2016*, which comes out today, from Amazon!



We took the holiday tour in 2011 or 2012 and loved it! I'd do it again in a heartbeat if I had the funds for it! It was enjoyable, informative, we got to the front on the line on a few rides and seating for the parade while drinking yummy hot chocolate and eating a gingerbread cookie.


----------



## Geemo

In honor of the Holiday Season, Costco now has eggnog!
9-18-2015 and you can actually buy eggnog. 

Thanks for the info on the Holiday Tour.  I've been looking into it for our December trip.

Geemo


----------



## sgrap

When do the Holiday Tours start?  Are they available for booking in  November yet?


----------



## Sherry E

Once again, I will say that if you don't see me popping in on Monday morning with a new theme, or you don't see me popping in at all for a while, it's because my Internet is down yet again.  It has gone down 3 times this week -- each for extended intervals, and the last two times it was restored it only worked for a little over 24 hours.  It went down again yesterday, at probably 5:45 p.m. or so, and it just started working again about 15 minutes ago.  I had to have another technician come out.  He delved a little deeper into the problem than the other person did 2 days ago, but he is still not entirely sure he found the source of the issue.   If another technician has to come out again, they have to dig a little deeper.  So I am crossing my fingers that it will hold out, because the next step involves me having to clear out a closet that I have not opened in years so they can 'check' an outlet or something.





sgrap said:


> When do the Holiday Tours start?  Are they available for booking in  November yet?



The tours begin when the holiday season begins, and they are usually open for booking approximately 30 days ahead of time, give or take a few days.  In the past some folks reported being able to book the tour at something like 32 or 33 days before the date they wanted, and other times people were unable to book at 30 days and had to wait a few days.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> Once again, I will say that if you don't see me popping in on Monday morning with a new theme, or you don't see me popping in at all for a while, it's because my Internet is down yet again.  It has gone down 3 times this week -- each for extended intervals, and the last two times it was restored it only worked for a little over 24 hours.  It went down again yesterday, at probably 5:45 p.m. or so, and it just started working again about 15 minutes ago.  I had to have another technician come out.  He delved a little deeper into the problem than the other person did 2 days ago, but he is still not entirely sure he found the source of the issue.   If another technician has to come out again, they have to dig a little deeper.  So I am crossing my fingers that it will hold out, because the next step involves me having to clear out a closet that I have not opened in years so they can 'check' an outlet or something.



That is so frustrating!  I know what you mean about checking outlets that are in areas that are not in convenient areas.  It always seems like they have to dig under the desk in our office, which is not used much and tends to be the room everything gets "dumped" in.    I hope that they have it fixed for you this time.
I upgraded my operating system on my MacBook Air yesterday and now my mail will not come up.  I have done every possible remedy suggested, now I have to take it in to Apple store today.  I just hope it is an easy fix for them.  I don't want to be without my laptop for long.  I use it for my work from home job and if I don't have have it back I will have to use my husbands Dell.  I am an Apple product girl and using other products presents a learning curve for me. Plus I have to go into our corporate towers on Tuesday (first time in six years!) and I would like to take my computer with all my information on it.  Oh what would we do without our Internet and electronics!


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> That is so frustrating!  I know what you mean about checking outlets that are in areas that are not in convenient areas.  It always seems like they have to dig under the desk in our office, which is not used much and tends to be the room everything gets "dumped" in.    I hope that they have it fixed for you this time.
> I upgraded my operating system on my MacBook Air yesterday and now my mail will not come up.  I have done every possible remedy suggested, now I have to take it in to Apple store today.  I just hope it is an easy fix for them.  I don't want to be without my laptop for long.  I use it for my work from home job and if I don't have have it back I will have to use my husbands Dell.  I am an Apple product girl and using other products presents a learning curve for me. Plus I have to go into our corporate towers on Tuesday (first time in six years!) and I would like to take my computer with all my information on it.  Oh what would we do without our Internet and electronics!



That's the truth!

I was fine without the Internet for the longest time.  I got online (at home and at work) way after everyone else did, and I was getting along fine.  The problem is that everyone else -- from stores to utility companies to newsletters, etc. -- forced everyone to get online by moving everything to the Internet.  Everyone changed the way they operated and did business, forcing everyone else to have to get online to keep their accounts and do certain things.  So now, of course, we are all totally dependent on it because we were forced to be -- even outside of work duties.  Now it's a disaster if we're offline for an extended period of time because there are so many things we can only do online.  For example, when I order from Vons delivery -- I can only do that online.  I can't order over the phone.  Some bills I can only pay online.

In any case, yes -- today's cable/Internet tech guy said that if my Internet goes down again (and they are monitoring it for 2 weeks), then, for some inexplicable reason, they have to get into a closet that has a stuck door on it, which has not been opened in years.  In fact, it wasn't even open when the cable guy first came out to hook up my cable and Internet years ago, so why they would suddenly have to get there now (meaning I have to deal with the stuck door and move out whatever is in there) is beyond me.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> In any case, yes -- today's cable/Internet tech guy said that if my Internet goes down again (and they are monitoring it for 2 weeks), then, for some inexplicable reason, they have to get into a closet that has a stuck door on it, which has not been opened in years.  In fact, it wasn't even open when the cable guy first came out to hook up my cable and Internet years ago, so why they would suddenly have to get there now (meaning I have to deal with the stuck door and move out whatever is in there) is beyond me.


 
Hope that you get your internet working again!  It's amazing how much we depend on technology nowadays.  I am lucky that DH is an IT guy and he can usually find the problem and all I care about is that my computer/internet is working.  Don't need to know all those tech terms!  LOL  Now, if only I can make my computer work faster! LOL


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> That's the truth!
> 
> I was fine without the Internet for the longest time.  I got online (at home and at work) way after everyone else did, and I was getting along fine.  The problem is that everyone else -- from stores to utility companies to newsletters, etc. -- forced everyone to get online by moving everything to the Internet.  Everyone changed the way they operated and did business, forcing everyone else to have to get online to keep their accounts and do certain things.  So now, of course, we are all totally dependent on it because we were forced to be -- even outside of work duties.  Now it's a disaster if we're offline for an extended period of time because there are so many things we can only do online.  For example, when I order from Vons delivery -- I can only do that online.  I can't order over the phone.  Some bills I can only pay online.
> 
> In any case, yes -- today's cable/Internet tech guy said that if my Internet goes down again (and they are monitoring it for 2 weeks), then, for some inexplicable reason, they have to get into a closet that has a stuck door on it, which has not been opened in years.  In fact, it wasn't even open when the cable guy first came out to hook up my cable and Internet years ago, so why they would suddenly have to get there now (meaning I have to deal with the stuck door and move out whatever is in there) is beyond me.



I sure hope you don't have to deal with the stuck door!
I know what you mean about needing internet do just about everything.  I pay everything online, which on the plus side saves paper, but if the internet is out.....I can't do anything.  This makes me think...I better make some notes..like phone numbers and account numbers of places I pay bills.  All my invoices/bills are online.
I have just spent 45 minutes programming my new DVR.  I record everything and honestly am not sure when some shows air, so finding some of them was a bit of challenge.  Another thing that I just don't think about until time to deal with a new one.
Best of luck to you, Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

Arrrrrggggghhhhhhh....   Stupid Internet dropped again last night (after I posted here), and it was apparently down all night long and all of today, up until about 15 minutes ago.  It will go down again soon -- probably when I am in the middle of typing something here in a post -- but I feel I need to pop in and say a quick hello while it's working.   Once again, Time Warner tech people are supposed to grace me with a visit (third time this week) tomorrow morning.   So I don't know if I will be online on Monday morning to be able to post the new theme for the week.   I am guessing that I won't be at the rate things are going, but we'll see.

I have a feeling this whole Internet problem is going to end up being caused by something really simple (for example, a faulty modem or Ethernet cord) or something really complex (like underground or outdoor wiring that needs to be fixed).  In both of the previous Time Warner visits, they have not replaced the modem (the modem did not appear to be the problem, but I would have replaced it anyway -- just to see what happened) or any of the cords/cables.  Their little device that reads signals and all of that told them that there was nothing wrong with my modem or cords.  Still, I would have tried replacing them anyway, just to cover all bases.


----------



## Astylla

Does anyone recall historical hours for the first week or two of December?  With the possibility of El Nino and potentially shorter hours I'm trying to debate on off site vs on site. I know what I want but also trying to justify it lol.


----------



## Sherry E

And, just as I figured, the Internet cut out as I was in the middle of typing.... 



Astylla said:


> Does anyone recall historical hours for the first week or two of December?  With the possibility of El Nino and potentially shorter hours I'm trying to debate on off site vs on site. I know what I want but also trying to justify it lol.



These were the hours for last December - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014.

These were the hours for December 2013 - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2013.

Hey, any reason to justify staying onsite works for me!     I am a big fan of the onsite Disney Bubble -- especially during the holidays!  I just hope it's nice and cold.  I remember, 2 years ago, it got very cold (down to 29 and 30 degrees).  You were one of the few folks in agreement with me that it should be cold in December, and not 80 degrees!   People on TV were so puzzled that it was actually cold, and I remember one lady on the news said something silly like, "What's really going on here," as if the cold weather in SoCal was a diabolical plot to destroy L.A. or something.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I think the cold would empty the parks a bit so cold and rain a little wouldn't hurt me to much.


----------



## Sherry E

I should mention, also, while I am still online, that the Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Holiday Gingerbread Workshop dates were released a couple of days ago:

Saturday, December 12th - 12 p.m. to 2 p.m.
Saturday, December 19th - 12 p.m. to 2 p.m.
Sunday, December 20th - 12 p.m. to 2 p.m.

I would also imagine that there will be a D23 day for the Gingerbread Workshop on Sunday, December 13th.

Tickets will be available online on November 9th (Monday) at 10:00 a.m.



​


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I just checked and Dumbo has flown back as my avatar, that is nice  I see all the pictures I posted are still X-ed. I am going to repost one picture now to see what happens. Do I/should I repost the others? Just delete them and start over? 

Bhyer, that makes two of us. I am so excited about taking my second ever Jingle Cruise and first ever Christmastime ride on Storyland boats. Thanks extra to all of you who posted pictures from that ride. I think last year it may have been down first week of December? Otherwise, the lines must have made the ride be down to me in my mind, lol. 

OhBelle, will you teach me how to use DVR? I am that old fashioned. 

Sherry, sorry you are having internet issues. Hope they get resolved.


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> And, just as I figured, the Internet cut out as I was in the middle of typing....
> 
> 
> 
> These were the hours for last December - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014.
> 
> These were the hours for December 2013 - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2013.
> 
> Hey, any reason to justify staying onsite works for me!     I am a big fan of the onsite Disney Bubble -- especially during the holidays!  I just hope it's nice and cold.  I remember, 2 years ago, it got very cold (down to 29 and 30 degrees).  You were one of the few folks in agreement with me that it should be cold in December, and not 80 degrees!   People on TV were so puzzled that it was actually cold, and I remember one lady on the news said something silly like, "What's really going on here," as if the cold weather in SoCal was a diabolical plot to destroy L.A. or something.



Thanks Sherry!  My DH and I compromised on off-site 2 nights. Got a great deal on Hotwire for Best Western Meridian off ART line for 100 for BOTH nights  arrival day ( We won't get in until 230pm anyway)  Saturday 5th and Sunday 6th then on site at DLH for 5 nights!  

We won't be renewing our AP due to really trying to get into a house so this should be a good send off. 



JadeDarkstar said:


> I think the cold would empty the parks a bit so cold and rain a little wouldn't hurt me to much.



My hubby loves the rain as do I, so we won't complain


----------



## koalagirl5

Hello everyone! 

I'm getting excited for my first time seeing the holiday decor. We're going from November 28 to December 2. Which, as I'm typing this, is only 10 weeks away!!! I'd better start fine tuning our plans and packing lists.

Also, I just skimmed through and saw all your pics of the ornaments and other merch available; how in the world do you all pick just a few to buy?? I may need a part time job until my trip because just in this thread I saw at least 15 items I "need".


----------



## ksromack

koalagirl5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm getting excited for my first time seeing the holiday decor. We're going from November 28 to December 2. Which, as I'm typing this, is only 10 weeks away!!! I'd better start fine tuning our plans and packing lists.
> 
> Also, I just skimmed through and saw all your pics of the ornaments and other merch available; how in the world do you all pick just a few to buy?? I may need a part time job until my trip because just in this thread I saw at least 15 items I "need".


That is why I buy so many Disney Gift cards!  I buy them a few at a time from my Target store using my Target Red card.  You'll get 5% off using the Red card (mine is a debit card) so it's like getting 5% off my Disney purchases.  There is a big involved process if you have the time and inclination.  Read the budget board thread on Disney Gift Cards.......it'll make your head swim!

ETA:  Also, I won one of the gift cards from this thread a couple years ago......and I used that gift card to purchase some momentos that will forever remind me of my trip and the DIS boards (and esp Sherry who was so generous to provide the GC)!


----------



## JenB1104

ksromack said:


> That is why I buy so many Disney Gift cards!  I buy them a few at a time from my Target store using my Target Red card.  You'll get 5% off using the Red card (mine is a debit card) so it's like getting 5% off my Disney purchases.  There is a big involved process if you have the time and inclination.  Read the budget board thread on Disney Gift Cards.......it'll make your head swim!
> 
> ETA:  Also, I won one of the gift cards from this thread a couple years ago......and I used that gift card to purchase some momentos that will forever remind me of my trip and the DIS boards (and esp Sherry who was so generous to provide the GC)!


I am doing the same with Target gift cards using Swagbucks and Cardpool - I have gotten three 100.00 gift cards and paid only 200.00 so far.  I am loving all of the holiday items and will need a good souvenir budget for this trip   Plan to use them on the holiday food treats as well!


----------



## koalagirl5

ksromack said:


> That is why I buy so many Disney Gift cards!  I buy them a few at a time from my Target store using my Target Red card.  You'll get 5% off using the Red card (mine is a debit card) so it's like getting 5% off my Disney purchases.  There is a big involved process if you have the time and inclination.  Read the budget board thread on Disney Gift Cards.......it'll make your head swim!
> 
> ETA:  Also, I won one of the gift cards from this thread a couple years ago......and I used that gift card to purchase some momentos that will forever remind me of my trip and the DIS boards (and esp Sherry who was so generous to provide the GC)!





JenB1104 said:


> I am doing the same with Target gift cards using Swagbucks and Cardpool - I have gotten three 100.00 gift cards and paid only 200.00 so far.  I am loving all of the holiday items and will need a good souvenir budget for this trip   Plan to use them on the holiday food treats as well!



Thanks, that's a great idea! My credit card has cash rewards, and I've already got enough to pay for 1/4 of our hotel stay. 

I will check out the budget board, and I forgot about the discount GC sites. Thanks guys!


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

For those of you that have a Sam's Club Membership there is also a discount on Disney gift cards there too.  I can't remember how much though as my husband usually purchases them when he goes there for his business.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Good luck with your internet Sherry!  We just had a new line run and buried last month after a critter chewed through the cable.  I really missed the internet while we were waiting for it to be fixed, but I have to admit that I was a lot more productive at home.


Pictures are from November 2014


----------



## Misskitty3

I love the theme this week!  The Jungle Cruise is one of my favorite rides and it was closed last year while we were there over Veteran's weekend....just missed going on the Jingle Cruise. 

Here are a few of my photos:


----------



## Sherry E

As expected, my Internet is still acting spotty.  It came up last night and was still up when I went to sleep, and still on this morning, and then it went down again -- for 6 hours.  It just popped up again.   There is no rhyme or reason to it.   The Time Warner people are supposed to come back again on Tuesday (not tomorrow, as I have jury duty).  It's  bit trickier to trace the problem in an apartment building, apparently.

So... since I have no idea if the Internet will be working tomorrow morning for me to be able to post the new Theme Week, I am going to post it now, while I can get online.  You still have a few more hours to post your IASWH, Fantasyland and Jingle Cruise photos (tonight only), but let's pretend that it's Monday morning and we have a new theme.






*……Only 53 Days Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 7 more themes to explore over the next 7 weeks:   Six main weekly themes every Monday from today, September 21, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

Last week, we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday, strolled through Fantasyland and cruised through the jolliest of jungles on the Jingle Cruise.   We have also stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  We have also explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.     

So…what will be our seventh theme of 2015?  It is a double header Theme Week, featuring 2 themes in one!!   Today, we venture out of the parks to enjoy some of the decorations and festivities around the other areas of Disneyland Resort!*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*THE HOTELS OF THE DISNEYLAND RESORT (Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel and Paradise Pier Hotel) 
and DOWNTOWN DISNEY!!!! *
​




_* Beginning on or close to Thanksgiving, one of the wonderful aspects of the holiday season at the Disneyland Resort – and possibly one of the most overlooked – is the décor that you can find around the three Resort hotels: The Disneyland Hotel, the Paradise Pier Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel.  Each hotel has its own unique theme and ambiance.  

Whether it’s the wacky, colorful, slightly askew tree which greets guests at Goofy’s Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel; the Dickens carolers performing by the enormous, elegantly rustic Christmas tree in the cozy Grand Californian Hotel lobby; or the combination of ocean-inspired decorations and gorgeous, glowing jewel tones on the majestic Paradise Pier tree, there are many amazing things to see which can get you in the holiday spirit!  

In 2013, all 3 hotels received new decorations to replace or complement the existing holiday overlays:  The Grand Californian’s main Christmas tree was bathed in shiny new light, and reindeer were stationed outside of the entrance to greet guests as they drove or walked up to the hotel; the Paradise Pier’s primary Christmas tree was decked out in an array of oceanic ornaments; and the Disneyland Hotel’s main entrance was speckled with small lights that changed color every few seconds.   In 2014, the Grand Californian received its own life-size lobby gingerbread house, following a holiday tradition adopted by the Grand Floridian at Walt Disney World years ago.

One of the best things to do is to curl up on a comfortable sofa or in a chair to soak in the atmosphere at the Grand Californian, as a pianist and guitarist take turns entertaining the relaxed audience with Christmas music.  Santa Claus holds court by the tree, and there are PhotoPass photographers nearby to capture those special moments.  Or, perhaps, snuggle up by the hearth with a loved one, sipping hot cocoa.  Over at White Water Snacks and Storytellers Café you will find gingerbread houses, which are quite aromatic if you catch them shortly after they are first set up in their locations. 

Disneyland Hotel’s Santa photo spot is a rather elaborate one, filled with reindeer decorations, toys and even cookies and milk left by the fireplace.   Don’t miss the large ‘gingerbread’ Castle in the Fantasy Tower lobby, and breathe in the faint smell of gingerbread that surrounds it.

The striking blue-green lobby Christmas tree is the true highlight of the decorations at the Paradise Pier Hotel, but you can also find some festive holiday touches near the PCH Grill and around the hotel property.    New to the holiday season of 2013 was an assortment of sea-themed creatures and knick knacks on and around the tree, as well as large shells, surfboards and a starfish topper. 

Anyone is welcome to visit the three Disneyland Resort hotels – you do not have to be an overnight guest to enjoy these offerings – and it’s a great way to take a break from the chaos of the parks while staying connected to holiday merriment in some way.   However, keep in mind that the hotels are usually not decorated when the holiday season begins in November, which is likely dependent on how early or late Thanksgiving falls in the month (a late Thanksgiving might mean that the decorations go up about 9 days before the holiday, and an earlier Thanksgiving might mean that the decorations go up immediately before Thanksgiving).    The Christmas trees will be the first things to go up, and everything else will follow in the time leading up to Thanksgiving.

So, if you are planning a visit to Disneyland Resort in the earlier part of the holiday season (mid-November), you may not see the hotels in their Christmas-y splendor.   If you want to be sure to include visits to the Hotels in your holiday trip (and all 3 hotels are within easy walking distance from the parks), plan your trip for Thanksgiving or after, just to be on the safe side. *_



_*For all intents and purposes, Downtown Disney is a typical outdoor shopping center.   It features several stores and counter service eateries familiar to anyone who has walked the mall circuit when on a hunt for that perfect gift – Wetzel’s Pretzels, Haagen Dazs, Jamba Juice, Sephora, Build-A-Bear Workshop, Rainforest Café, LEGO and even House of Blues.   In fact, fairly new to Downtown Disney Anaheim is the omnipresent Starbucks.  

To add a bit of a Mouse-ified ‘stamp’ on this shopping center, there are also a few Disney-owned and operated stores onsite:  Marceline’s Confectionery (look for the hidden Mickey in the shop’s sign/logo); D Street (look for the blinking red and green ‘stop and go’ Mickeys in the yellow street signal); Anna & Elsa’s Boutique (which replaced Studio Disney 365); Disney Vault 28 (look for the hidden Mickey at the entrance); WonderGround Gallery; and, of course, the enormous World of Disney.

During the holiday season of 2012 an ice skating rink and “Christmas Village” (2 or 3 temporary kiosks referred to as “chalets”) were set up in Downtown Disney -- in part as promotion for the Secret of the Wings movie.  The rink replaced the Christmas tree that had towered over the border of the Disneyland Hotel and Downtown Disney for years.  

In 2013, the ice skating rink returned with a new Frozen-inspired name – “Olaf’s Frozen Ice Rink” -- and the Village was re-labeled the “Winter Village.”  The Christmas tree (the same one from pre-2012) was back in place as the centerpiece of the rink.  Other Downtown Disney establishments such as Catal, ESPN Zone and Tortilla Jo’s got into the spirit of the season with their own decorations.     Other seasonal elements such as gift-wrapping demonstrations, Christmas carolers and performances of scenes from The Nutcracker by the Anaheim Ballet were added in as well.

The ice rink, Village, tree, etc., were back in 2014 and will be back for the Holidays of 2015 as well.*_ 





* 


Grand Californian Hotel




Reindeer out in front of the GCH, greeting guests as they drive and walk up…



























Gingerbread house in Storytellers Café…












Gingerbread house in White Water Snacks…











Giant tree in the lobby…






















Older favorites…


(December 2010)










(December 2012)

Storytellers Café gingerbread house…
















Disneyland Hotel




Giant fake gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower (in 2013, there was a piped-in smell of gingerbread coming from somewhere that I could not figure out)…

















Santa’s beautiful photo spot in the Fantasy Tower…


















These colored lights were brand new in 2013. They were in all of the planters outside of the front entrance to the Disneyland Hotel, and each individual bulb changed to a different color every few seconds…










The Goofy’s Kitchen tree…











Themed tree in the Adventure Tower (notice the themed accessories)…









The Tangaroa Terrace tree is filled with tropical flowers, candles and shells…









The themed tree in the Frontier Tower has a more rustic design…













Paradise Pier Hotel




The beautiful tree, with some new and “interesting” sea-themed decorations…





















In a window display near Surf’s Up…








*​
Continued in next post...


----------



## Sherry E

Part 2 - Downtown Disney



*
Winter Village sign…









Olaf holds court at the ice rink…









The rink, before it opens…










The tree is the centerpiece to the rink…












Trees and presents added to make the Winter Village more ‘village-y’...










The chalets of the Winter Village have festive touches…




















A photo spot was set up…









There are several of these wreaths lining the perimeter of ESPN Zone, on the side that is adjacent to the Winter Village.  You will notice the basketball ornaments...








Other shops and restaurants joined in the fun!



































Over at the offbeat D Street shop…














In World of Disney…










*​

_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and Downtown Disney all this week, through Sunday, September 27th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our eighth theme on Monday, September 28th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count.  *_


----------



## egritz

Woot! Just made most of our ADR's. 2 more days and I'll be able to book our very last one. Excited that we got the 9:10 at Plaza Inn on the MM of our stay 

Sherry I love those reindeer in front of GCH!!!


----------



## sgrap

I am trying to figure out what ADR's I want to make. I can make some now and our last ones in the next 1-2 days and I can't figure out what to do . . . so hard without the schedule out yet.  Any guess on what time the Disneyland parades will run?  WOC's?  Fireworks?

Also, and guesstimate on tour times?  Right now they are only up until 10/31.

Thanks for any educated guesses!  

November 2005, Grand Californian Hotel.  I rotated the 2nd picture on photobucket but it doesn't look like it worked.  The 2nd picture is looking down at the tree from a couple of floors above.


----------



## egritz

sgrap said:


> I am trying to figure out what ADR's I want to make. I can make some now and our last ones in the next 1-2 days and I can't figure out what to do . . . so hard without the schedule out yet.  Any guess on what time the Disneyland parades will run?  WOC's?  Fireworks?
> 
> Also, tours?



Sounds like we are going the same week. On the first page of this thread Sherry links to past year's park hours/schedules so that may help you decide. 
You can also make multiple ADR's and cancel later (not for the same meal, but if you're debating breakfast vs dinner one day at Goofy's kitchen, make both and cancel one later. As long as you cancel the day before you aren't charged).


----------



## sgrap

egritz said:


> Sounds like we are going the same week. On the first page of this thread Sherry links to past year's park hours/schedules so that may help you decide.
> You can also make multiple ADR's and cancel later (not for the same meal, but if you're debating breakfast vs dinner one day at Goofy's kitchen, make both and cancel one later. As long as you cancel the day before you aren't charged).


Thanks, went back and looked.  What is throwing me off is the 2 parades and the 2 WOC's that are both different than last year. 

We are kind of over the character meals for now (kids are teens and above), so I don't need a lot of ADR's.  Just made a Cafe Orleans lunch and will make BTRBBQ hopefully tomorrow.  Good idea about booking extra and canceling.  We have never done anything at the Plaza Inn except for the breakfast, so I'm thinking of maybe finally trying the fried chicken everyone raves about.  

We'll be there Nov 17-22.


----------



## Angrose

Well, I better post these before the new week really gets under way. Just a few from IASWH. Darn it, I wish my camera took better night/indoor photos!


----------



## egritz

2013:






DTD:







DLH & DTD






PPH:





We didn't even go into DTD in 2014, and only went into PPH for our ADR on our last day, so no pictures from that trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

The Grand California Hotel decorations












Disneyland Hotel













Downtown Disney

World of Disney Store




Vinylmation store








Winter Village
















Christmas tree in the center of Olaf Ice Rink








Tortilla Jo’s


----------



## sgrap

mvf-m11c said:


> The Grand California Hotel decorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Disney
> 
> World of Disney Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinylmation store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas tree in the center of Olaf Ice Rink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortilla Jo’s


Beautiful shots!!


----------



## egritz

sgrap said:


> Thanks, went back and looked.  What is throwing me off is the 2 parades and the 2 WOC's that are both different than last year.
> 
> We are kind of over the character meals for now (kids are teens and above), so I don't need a lot of ADR's.  Just made a Cafe Orleans lunch and will make BTRBBQ hopefully tomorrow.  Good idea about booking extra and canceling.  We have never done anything at the Plaza Inn except for the breakfast, so I'm thinking of maybe finally trying the fried chicken everyone raves about.
> 
> We'll be there Nov 17-22.



Gotcha. For the parade I think we are projecting that the parade times are going to be the same with the Christmas parade in the morning & the PTN parade in the evening. Not sure about WOC though.

As much as I love the character meals with the kids I can't wait to be able to skip that experience or maybe just do it once a trip, but with a 4 and 1 year old, I have many years to go before that.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sorry I've been MIA, the last couple of weeks have been really hectic; the boys started school last week, and I've been working a lot more covering for a gal who's on vacation. To top things off I keep forgetting to ask DH to bring his laptop home from work which has all the good Disneyland pics on them. So this week i am stuck posting just a few pics from my phone. I have been checking in to look at everyone else's pictures so thanks to all who have been posting, it is definitely getting me excited for christmas!!!




This ones a bit blury, but i just love ariel, and i think it is so cute that in the scene there is some fish for santa


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## Sherry E

My Internet is working right now, but by the time I get home later it will probably not be working, based on the previous week's patterns.  So, I posted the 2-part intro to the new Theme Week last night (see previous page -- look for 2 posts) and now we are in that theme week and the previous IASWH/FL/JC theme week is over.


----------



## mlnbabies

Storyteller's gingerbread house




Grand California




PPH Carolers


----------



## bhyer

Wow.  There are so many amazing pictures.  

I know this isn't Christmassy but still a favorite photo.

     

This was in our room at the Disneyland hotel.  Ordered strawberries and apple cider.  One of my daughter's favorite memories.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, sorry about your internet!  Photobucket is acting up here today.  Its taken be 3 try's to get my pics up... very frustrating!
Have a good Jury Duty day.  If that even exists!  lol!


----------



## jammyjam25

Hopefully my photos show up this week! *crosses fingers*.

 


Tree in the Adventure Tower of the DLH.



LOVED the Gingerbread House at the GCH. Especially the little fireplace!



Santa's spot at the DLH. Sadly he wasn't there when we passed through.


----------



## kylie71

Disneyland Hotel:


















Grand Californian:

































DTD:


----------



## dolphingirl47

It is very fitting that I post this from the airport waiting on my first flight on the way to Disneyland.

Disneyland Hotel

















/7366/16184768660_97d7c1a2a7_b.jpg[/img][/url]


















































Paradise Pier Hotel

















Downtown Disney


































Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grand Californian Hotel





































Corinna


----------



## petals

Disneyland Hotel Gingerbread house:





Paradise Pier Hotel:









Grand Californian: 










Downtown Disney:


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I've been in & out of this thread (and others) and will probably continue to be that way for a few more weeks. My grandmother came home on Hospice on Saturday, so it's been a stressful and emotional few weeks and will continue to be for a few more.  I can tell you that I am so ready for a vacation! 2 months!

Here are mine for this week; a mix of the last few years. This year we'll complete the trifecta with a holiday stay at PPH.

GCH Tree




Tree at WWS at the GCH




Giant Gingerbread House at the GCH




Towel Animal left on Thanksgiving Day (2012)




Gingerbread House at Storyteller's GCH (2012)




Tree at the DLH




Tree at Goofy's Kitchen at the DLH




Carolers at the DLH




Tree in DTD (2012?)




Tree in DTD (2013?)


----------



## Disney127

Here are our photos for Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel, Paradise Pier Hotel and Downtown Disney


----------



## Speechphi

*We stayed at the PPH*

*

*

*Disneyland Hotel*

*

*

*

*

*Gingerbread House at Whitewater Snacks (GCH)*

*

*

*Storytellers @ GCH*

*

*

*inside the lobby of GCH...we had so much fun on Saturday night, having some wine (hot cocoa or cider for kids) and just enjoying the view & making new friends*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*The gingerbread house at GCH*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*Downtown Disney*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## mommamonster

Hi all! I am coming to Disneyland Dec 10th-14th and this thread has been so much fun reading through in its entirety over the past few days. I was lucky enough to spend one day in December 2014 in the parks and I have a few photos I can contribute during the theme weeks (I can't wait for the cornucopia week when I can post some of the previous theme photos). I am so excited to finally get the full Christmas season experience. Last year I didn't even ride IASWH or Jingle Cruise, nor see any of the holiday shows - except the fireworks from indoors which isn't the same! I see that I'll miss some of the traditional Christmas shows in exchange for the 60th celebration, which is ok by me because I plan to do Christmas time in 2016 as well. Here are my photos for this week's theme:

PPH tree:




DTD (because I love taking photos of the trees lit up at night):


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I love all the hotel pix, thanks everyone. A way for me to travel there for free  I may sometime this December at least check out one of the lobbies, so pretty. I love the gingerbread houses. There is one with a gingerbread Minnie and Mickey and even candy canes lining the walk, so cute and clever. Might even be a cross on each turret. Goofy's Kitchen photo is awesome, so cute. I have for some reason preferred Pluto to Goofy but that picture so cute and maybe sometime I will get to try Goofy's, thanks DisneyJaime for your picture.


----------



## Sherry E

My Internet is working right now (though the source of the problem has still not been identified, and I expect the Internet to go down again shortly).  As for jury duty yesterday -- I spent a boring 3 hours in the assembly room, listening to a snoozefest orientation and reading magazines, and then the whole room of potential jurors was set free (an announcement that was met with thunderous applause and cheers)!   We had been warned about how busy Mondays are, and how there are so many cases, and how we would be there all day long, for 5-7 days.... and we were out of there by 11:30 a.m.  Jury duty -- OVER!!!!      I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

And now tomorrow is the start of Fall!!!  Fall is finally here!  Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!  Summer is finally over!   

Beautiful photos, everyone!


*mommamonster* -- I'm so glad you were able to post your lovely photos for us, and I look forward to the others that you post during this Countdown!

*Jamie* --    I'm sending good vibes your way and your grandma's way.  

*jammyjam25* - Nope.  I can't see the photos this week either!    But I know that at least some other folks can see them, and they will probably eventually appear to me as well (sooner or later).


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Hooray for being done with Jury Duty, Sherry. My dad felt similarly a couple weeks ago. I served for one day and a couple hours back in February. May cooler weather indeed come soon, what a blessing that will be.

I'm borrowing a  from someone up-thread as I still, after all this time, am not getting how to enable the smilies. I know a few of you have said there's a way to do that. On the old forum, the smilie choices were at the bottom of the reply box which made it so much easier for reindeer-a-saur me. I do enjoy seeing all of your fancy smilies so thanks for sharing them everyone


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Hooray for being done with Jury Duty, Sherry. My dad felt similarly a couple weeks ago. I served for one day and a couple hours back in February. May cooler weather indeed come soon, what a blessing that will be.
> 
> I'm borrowing a  from someone up-thread as I still, after all this time, am not getting how to enable the smilies. I know a few of you have said there's a way to do that. On the old forum, the smilie choices were at the bottom of the reply box which made it so much easier for reindeer-a-saur me. I do enjoy seeing all of your fancy smilies so thanks for sharing them everyone



I use the  a lot.  If you can't see the option to select smilies, just type the word "santa" and put a colon on each end of it.  So....  it will look like this : santa : (except don't add any spaces in between the colons and santa.  Try it!

Or try : woohoo : (without spaces).

: banana : (without spaces)

: sad : (no spaces)

: goodvibes (only one colon for that one)

: dancer : (no spaces)

: lmao :


----------



## millie0312

So I am finally getting into the photo game here lol I will have to raid my camera for the good photos, but here is one from my phone to start out with. It's from last year in front of the Olaf ice rink in DTD


----------



## dedesmith32

We stayed in the Disneyland Hotel last December, but we did visit Paradise Pier and the Grand Californian and of course Downtown Disney. Here are a few pictures - mostly of the TREES at the hotels, but we did get to see the amazing gingerbread house too.


----------



## lorijohnhill

2010 Grand Californian




2010 Disneyland Hotel




2015 Grand Californian



2015 Paradise Pier Hotel



2015 Downtown Disney
(first time ever on ice skates!)





2015 Downtown Disney

 
 

2015 Disneyland Hotel


----------



## ksromack

So glad your jury duty is over, Sherry.  I didn't tell you on facebook but my stepmom served on a high profile case here in StL about a decade ago.  She was sequestered with the rest of the jury!  It was at least 2 weeks......so again, I'm glad your's is over!


----------



## Angel Ariel

So how crowded is that first day of the holiday season usually, say in the afternoon?  I would imagine by the time 6 or so rolls around it's pretty crowded from people coming in to see decorations and such after work, but was curious about the time leading up to it, like 2-4ish.


----------



## hlsperring

SO thankful for all the hotel photos!! Have been struggling all week with where to stay, have finally decided on a suite at GC for the first full week of December! Hoping to catch Candlelight Processional and all the other fun stuff of the season. We've done Spring in DL twice and Halloween last year, this will be our first Christmas and our first stay at GC!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Dinohood

I can't wait to see disneyland during christmas. I'm a little bummed that they took away their gluten free list so I will have to make my own i guess.


----------



## PHXscuba

The Grand:









Me in the DLH lobby in their delightful teacup chair:





Carolers in the DLH lobby (2010):



​PHXscuba


----------



## OHBelle

I am finally getting a chance to catch up on the boards!

My husband was rear ended on the way home from work last Friday. He doesn't seem to be hurt, but he had to have his shoulder checked out, because he had major surgery on it in the past year.  The insurance company also wanted him to see his regular doctor, which he is doing today.  I am not expecting them to find anything wrong, but better safe than sorry.
Unfortunately, it looks like our car will be totaled and they won't cover the full amount of the loan.  We do have gap insurance so that will cover the extra amount owed.  Now we will have to go out and buy a new car.   It is frustrating that he didn't do anything wrong and now we have to start all over again with payments on a new (or even used) car.  We have to put out a downpayment and the last three years of payments mean nothing.  
Of course this all happens just 2 and a half weeks before my sons wedding.  Ugh!

I upgraded my operating system on my computer and saved all my pictures beforehand.  The only problem is they are now a jumbled mess and no longer in the folders I had them in and I can't figure out how to organize them.  So I am having a hard time finding pictures for this weeks theme.  Hopefully I can before the Sunday deadline. 

_Sherry-_
I am keeping my fingers crossed your Internet is still working!  Hopefully the 4th (or was 5th) try was a charm for Time Warner. 
Yay for early release on jury duty. I don't seem to get that lucky.  I have been called three times and have served on two juries.  One criminal and one civil.  Both lasted 5 days.  The criminal case was especially gruesome and I never want to do that again!  I still have vivid images in my mind from it and it was 19 years ago.

LOVING everyones pictures this week. They are a joy to see after this yucky week!


----------



## Sherry E

I've been so hesitant to post or begin typing up replies in this thread or in my Halloween Time thread for the last few days, as last week the Internet kept dropping while I was in the middle of typing something and I wasted time for nothing!  I _think_ the problem was finally identified -- and it's something that could have been identified and fixed a week ago but wasn't -- so I am proceeding with caution as I begin typing!  I'm so afraid the Internet will cut out again and make me lose all of the stuff I typed.  So far -- 28 hours since the last Time Warner tech people were here to troubleshoot -- the Internet is still working.  I'm still not 100% confident that the problem won't happen again, but if the Internet lasts through tomorrow and the weekend I think I am in the clear!

Anyway, hallelujah for FALL!  Autumn is finally here!!!!!!  




Angel Ariel said:


> So how crowded is that first day of the holiday season usually, say in the afternoon?  I would imagine by the time 6 or so rolls around it's pretty crowded from people coming in to see decorations and such after work, but was curious about the time leading up to it, like 2-4ish.



In my experience, it probably has to do with the day of the week.   When the Holidays have started on Fridays in the past (and they have actually not officially begun on a Friday in several years) it seemed more crowded to me during the whole day.  Not New Year's Eve-level crowded, but steady crowds all day long.  When the holiday season started on a Monday, there were crowds for the morning and afternoon -- it was quite busy -- but by nighttime the crowds thinned out substantially.  I was shocked!   I suspect that a lot of locals either went home because they had to work the next day, or they just didn't want to show up on a Monday after work.

This year is going to be a bit of a question mark as far as the crowds.  I think it was last week sometime when Disneyland reached capacity -- which never happens in September -- and I have to assume that it was due to a perfect storm of crowds coming in for the 60th anniversary, crowds coming in for Halloween Time, Dapper Day crowds and maybe other school breaks and what not.  Since the Holidays are even more popular than Halloween Time, I wonder what the crowds will be like.



hlsperring said:


> SO thankful for all the hotel photos!! Have been struggling all week with where to stay, have finally decided on a suite at GC for the first full week of December! Hoping to catch Candlelight Processional and all the other fun stuff of the season. We've done Spring in DL twice and Halloween last year, this will be our first Christmas and our first stay at GC!! Can't wait!!!



I hope you enjoy it and have a wonderful trip!  I love going in early December.  I love Candlelight.  I love the GCH during the holiday season.  It sounds hokey and corny, but I can't think of any other way to put it at the moment -- there is an extra little spark of magic in the air that is present at DLR during the holidays, which is not there at other times of year.   Springtime at DLR is great (love the Easter-related activities).  Halloween Time is great.  The Holidays, though, are truly special (and more all-encompassing and immersive).  



OHBelle said:


> I am finally getting a chance to catch up on the boards!
> 
> My husband was rear ended on the way home from work last Friday. He doesn't seem to be hurt, but he had to have his shoulder checked out, because he had major surgery on it in the past year.  The insurance company also wanted him to see his regular doctor, which he is doing today.  I am not expecting them to find anything wrong, but better safe than sorry.
> Unfortunately, it looks like our car will be totaled and they won't cover the full amount of the loan.  We do have gap insurance so that will cover the extra amount owed.  Now we will have to go out and buy a new car.   It is frustrating that he didn't do anything wrong and now we have to start all over again with payments on a new (or even used) car.  We have to put out a downpayment and the last three years of payments mean nothing.
> Of course this all happens just 2 and a half weeks before my sons wedding.  Ugh!
> 
> I upgraded my operating system on my computer and saved all my pictures beforehand.  The only problem is they are now a jumbled mess and no longer in the folders I had them in and I can't figure out how to organize them.  So I am having a hard time finding pictures for this weeks theme.  Hopefully I can before the Sunday deadline.
> 
> _Sherry-_
> I am keeping my fingers crossed your Internet is still working!  Hopefully the 4th (or was 5th) try was a charm for Time Warner.
> Yay for early release on jury duty. I don't seem to get that lucky.  I have been called three times and have served on two juries.  One criminal and one civil.  Both lasted 5 days.  The criminal case was especially gruesome and I never want to do that again!  I still have vivid images in my mind from it and it was 19 years ago.
> 
> LOVING everyones pictures this week. They are a joy to see after this yucky week!



I'm sorry to hear about the car and the accident -- hopefully your husband's shoulder was not injured and he is okay!

You said you're a Mac user, correct?  I don't know what has to be done when Mac operating systems are upgraded.  I know that I was told that if I wanted to upgrade my Windows operating system I should completely remove everything I have saved on the PC -- just remove all of the files and uninstall the software/programs that I loaded on the PC (which is a pain) -- then load the new OS and reload all of my programs and files, etc.  It sounds like you left your photos on the computer when you upgraded?  Maybe that's okay to do with Mac.

Or, did you remove the photos before you upgraded, but they just didn't save in the folders you had them in?  I can copy a whole folder and save it to a flash drive or something, and the photos stay in their proper order.  Does it not work that way with Mac stuff?

As for jury duty -- one of the last things I want to do is to be stuck on some trial with grisly evidence and photos that will haunt me decades later.   I don't want to be stuck on some death-related trial.   If I had been put on a jury this time around it probably would have been a traffic-related case, or maybe something drunk driving-related.  Thankfully, I was set free.


----------



## pudinhd

I only have 1 photo!    I wouldn't have thought it counted except that it matches one of Sherry's photos!


----------



## Sherry E

Well... Season of the Force was originally supposed to begin in early 2016.  Now it's beginning in November -- right smack dab after the holiday season has begun.  Prepare for crowds -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...16-at-disneyland-park-in-southern-california/.



Non-Disney holiday stuff:




Sherry E said:


> A couple of non-Disney holiday-related things...
> 
> First of all, it appears that amaretto and Irish cream are the new holiday flavors -- http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/09/15/spotted-on-shelves-9152015/.
> 
> Are they holiday flavors?  For some reason I never think "holidays" when I think of those flavors, but maybe.  The Duncan Hines boxes have snowflakes on them, so clearly they are being marketed to the holiday season crowds.  At least they're trying to come up with something beyond peppermint, cranberry, gingerbread, eggnog, pumpkin spice, candy corn and caramel apple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next -- and this is for the peeps out there who follow the Hallmark Channel's massive Countdown to Christmas (2 months of sheer holiday joy in the form of an all day/all night movie marathon) -- a while back I listed off all of the titles of new movies that I knew of that were coming to this year's Countdown.  Since then, some of the titles have changed, and at least one movie that was originally scheduled to air on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries is now going to air on the regular Hallmark Channel instead.   The lineup was announced today, but only some of the actors in some of the movies are known.  Here is the updated list (in no particular order, but I am just numbering them anyway):
> 
> 1.   "'Tis the Season for Love" (with Hallmark favorite Sarah Lancaster of "Fir Crazy" and Brendan J. Penny)
> 
> 2.  "Christmas Detour" (formerly called "A Christmas to Remember" and "On Time for Christmas," with Hallmark favorite Candace Cameron Bure and Paul Greene)
> 
> 3.  "Charming Christmas" (based on "The Secret Life of Mrs. Claus," starring Julie Benz from "Dexter" and "Buffy the Vampire Slayer," and David Sutcliffe from "The Wish List" and "Under the Tuscan Sun")
> 
> 4.  "Ice Sculpture Christmas" (with Rachel Boston of "A Ring by Spring" and David Alpay)
> 
> 5.  "Christmas Incorporated" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 6.  "The Truth About Christmas" (formerly called "The Honesty Trip," starring Alicia Witt of "A Very Merry Mix-Up" and "Christmas at Cartwright's," and George Stults)
> 
> 7.  "Northpole 2: Open for Christmas" (starring Lori Loughlin of "Full House" and "When Calls the Heart," and Dermot Mulroney of "My Best Friend's Wedding")
> 
> 8.  "Merry Matrimony" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 9.  "Once Upon a Holiday" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 10.  "Crown for Christmas" (with Danica McKellar of "The Wonder Years")
> 
> 11.  "Angel of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 12.  "12 Gifts of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 13.  "Debbie Macomber's Dashing Through the Snow" (with Meghan Ory of "Once Upon a Time" and Andrew Walker of "A Bride for Christmas" and "Bridal Wave")
> 
> 14.  "Melody & Mistletoe" (with Mariah Carey as director and star, and yet-to-be-named actors)
> 
> 15.  "Just in Time for Christmas" (with Eloise Mumford of "Christmas with Holly")
> 
> 16.  "Christmas Land" (no clue who is in this one)
> 
> 17.  "On the Twelfth Day of Christmas" (no clue who is in this one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus:  "Family for Christmas" with Lacey Chabert premiered as a sneak preview in July, but it was originally supposed to debut during the holiday season.
> 
> There was/is supposed to be a "When Calls the Heart" Christmas movie, but it's not on Hallmark's list, so I don't know what happened to it.
> 
> There was supposed to be a movie called "Christmas Confessions," with Jessica Harmon (who has done a bunch of TV shows and movies), and I am guessing that it is one of the above-listed movies without a known cast -- the title of the movie most likely changed to something else.
> 
> The movie "The Ultimate Legacy" (part of a trilogy with "The Ultimate Life" and "The Ultimate Gift") was supposedly going to debut in December, but it is NOT a holiday movie.  So I am guessing it will premiere somewhere between Christmas and New Year's Eve, or it will end up on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which... tomorrow the new movies scheduled for the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel will be revealed.  Initially there were going to be something like 5 new movies -- but I think that 2 of them moved over to the regular Hallmark schedule and/or changed titles.  So, right now, the only 2 movies I know for sure are scheduled for Movies & Mysteries are:
> 
> 1.  "Karen Kingsbury's The Bridge" (cast unknown)
> 
> 2.  "Murder, She Baked: A Plum Pudding Mystery" (with Alison Sweeney and Cameron Mathison).
> 
> The 3rd and final movie will either be "The Christmas Note" or "The Magic Stocking."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy with the casting for a lot of these -- Alicia Witt, Candace Cameron Bure and Sarah Lancaster are all good in their own way, and on the men's side of things I love Dermot Mulroney, David Sutcliffe, Andrew Walker and Cameron Mathison.  I'm not sure what the Mariah Carey movie is going to be like, but I'll give it a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - also, the movie that *Tracy/OHBelle* mentioned a while ago -- a holiday movie with Mayim Bialik and Ryan McPartlin -- is called "Accidental Trip," and it is supposed to air on Lifetime.  I assume it will air this holiday season.  Lifetime also has a new Christmas movie with Jesse Hutch of "Cedar Cove" and "Let It Snow," and Michael Gross and Meredith Baxter of "Family Ties."
> 
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



An update to my above quoted post about this year's Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies and who is starring in the ones for which the casts were previously unknown....

"Christmas Incorporated" stars Shenae Grimes-Beech (from "90210") and Steve Lund (from 2014's "Best Christmas Party Ever" on Hallmark).

"Merry Matrimony" stars Jessica Lowndes (also from "90210") and Christopher Russell (who was in 2014's "Midnight Masquerade" on Hallmark).

"Once Upon a Holiday" stars Briana Evigan (star of "A Star for Christmas," which was not a Hallmark movie, and daughter of actor Greg Evigan) and Paul Campbell (the funny actor from Hallmark's "Window Wonderland" and "Surprised by Love").

"Angel of Christmas" stars Jennifer Finnigan (from a TV series called "Tyrant") and Jonathan Scarfe (who stars in the upcoming Hallmark movie, "Love On the Air").

"12 Gifts of Christmas" stars Katrina Law (who was in one of my favorite Hallmark Christmas movies, "Snow Bride"), Aaron O'Connell (who was in a series called "The Haves and the Have Nots"), and Donna Mills (of "Knots Landing" fame).

"Just in Time for Christmas" also stars William Shatner and Christopher Lloyd (in addition to Eloise Mumford of "Christmas With Holly").

"On the Twelfth Day of Christmas" stars Brooke Nevin (from Hallmark's "Come Dance at My Wedding" and "Signed, Sealed, Delivered: From Paris With Love") and Robin Dunne (from Hallmark's "Real Murders: An Aurora Teagarden Mystery," "The Good Witch's Destiny" and Lifetime's "Twelve Trees of Christmas").



"Christmas Land" -- still no clue who is in this movie!




On the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel:

"The Christmas Note" stars Jamie-Lynn Sigler (from "The Sopranos") and Lochlyn Munro (who was in a Christmas move for the ION channel last year, called "Merry Ex-Mas").

"Karen Kingsbury's The Bridge" stars Faith Ford (of Hallmark's "Trading Christmas" and "A Kiss at Midnight"), Wyatt Nash (who appeared in "Pretty Little Liars") and Alison Araya (who has done a bunch of TV shows, most recently "Fear the Walking Dead").


"The Magic Stocking" -- still no clue who is in this one.

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'll have to prepare for the crowds, but my DS is THRILLED about the Star Wars stuff starting beforewe go. If Jedi Training Academy doesn't start until Dec, does that mean it will continue as is until then or will close as reported on another thread?


----------



## kylie71

Thank You Sherry!  We can always count on you to keep us updated on the Christmas movies!  I look forward to the Holiday's and the movies like you!
Bring on Fall, it was 91 here today! The average for this time of year, in Northern Nevada is 78!!!! 

--Lori


----------



## Angel Ariel

DH is excited about the SW stuff that will be there for our trip, but yeah..somehow I have a feeling that low crowd week isn't going to be such a low crowd week anymore...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so what all star wars things will be ready by dec? NVM I just saw it said everything in the post above. That is so cool. My sons b-day is oct 3 erd and I had been looking every where for star wars wrapping paper and today we found it hidden behind sponge bob wrapping paper. My sons star wars b-day is all set to go off with out a hitch. 
We are so excited to go this dec we felt like we missed so many thing going last November.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thanks for the  info Sherry. P.S. As an FYI, for next time, which I hope isn't for a long time for you (or me), I found out earlier this year when I had Jury Duty you are able to register online at My Jury Portal (I believe) and do the orientation online! That was a blessing and I didn't need to report until 9:30 though lol good thing I was early for trying to catch an elevator felt like a herding. 

ksromack, wow! I can't imagine being sequestered (in general0 but especially for two whole weeks. I'm glad that is long behind your stepmother.

Hlsperring, happy to meet another Candlelight fan. You will love it. I viewed for the first time last year and it was such a blessed experience. I am going again this year, maybe I will see you there  

OhBelle, hugs and I am thankful your husband is okay! I'm sorry about your car  P.S. I just went back and read your post, extra hug on your jury duty experience that sounds horrible. 

Kylie, 78 sounds much better than in the 90's as it is here too. Hope it cools off for you soon as well. Not too sure on the Autumn yet though it is the season. 

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'll have to prepare for the crowds, but my DS is THRILLED about the Star Wars stuff starting beforewe go. If Jedi Training Academy doesn't start until Dec, does that mean it will continue as is until then or will close as reported on another thread?



I wondered that as well.  My first thought was that it would close until December, but I could be totally wrong.




kylie71 said:


> Thank You Sherry!  We can always count on you to keep us updated on the Christmas movies!  I look forward to the Holiday's and the movies like you!
> Bring on Fall, it was 91 here today! The average for this time of year, in Northern Nevada is 78!!!!
> 
> --Lori



We should both be so lucky to get a 78 degree day at this point.  It is still hovering around the low 90s here as well, with humidity.    Summer just wants to hang around all year.   




Angel Ariel said:


> DH is excited about the SW stuff that will be there for our trip, but yeah..somehow I have a feeling that low crowd week isn't going to be such a low crowd week anymore...



I suspect you are right.  There's a lot going on at DLR this year, both in terms of things that are happening and things that are about to close forever or close for an unspecified period of time.  The holidays are already super-popular to begin with, and there are various school breaks around Thanksgiving and Christmas, and events that affect crowds in some way (like Candlelight).  Now there will be a lot of people heading to Disneyland for one last meal at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ, or one last Aladdin show.  There will be people heading out to see Fantasmic before it closes for who knows how long (probably a long time), or to ride the train before it closes for a while.   I think it will be a very crowded holiday season -- unless it rains, in which case that will help keep people away!



JadeDarkstar said:


> so what all star wars things will be ready by dec? NVM I just saw it said everything in the post above. That is so cool. My sons b-day is oct 3 erd and I had been looking every where for star wars wrapping paper and today we found it hidden behind sponge bob wrapping paper. My sons star wars b-day is all set to go off with out a hitch.
> We are so excited to go this dec we felt like we missed so many thing going last November.



It looks like everything will be ready in December -- your son should be thrilled with all of the Star Wars-related fun that awaits him at Disneyland!



flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thanks for the  info Sherry. P.S. As an FYI, for next time, which I hope isn't for a long time for you (or me), I found out earlier this year when I had Jury Duty you are able to register online at My Jury Portal (I believe) and do the orientation online! That was a blessing and I didn't need to report until 9:30 though lol good thing I was early for trying to catch an elevator felt like a herding.
> 
> ksromack, wow! I can't imagine being sequestered (in general0 but especially for two whole weeks. I'm glad that is long behind your stepmother.
> 
> Hlsperring, happy to meet another Candlelight fan. You will love it. I viewed for the first time last year and it was such a blessed experience. I am going again this year, maybe I will see you there
> 
> OhBelle, hugs and I am thankful your husband is okay! I'm sorry about your car  P.S. I just went back and read your post, extra hug on your jury duty experience that sounds horrible.
> 
> Kylie, 78 sounds much better than in the 90's as it is here too. Hope it cools off for you soon as well. Not too sure on the Autumn yet though it is the season.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone



I know about the jury portal/website -- you can do everything there (postpone, transfer, request an excuse, etc.).  I've used the portal in previous years.  But how was I supposed to do online orientation this past Sunday night or Monday when my Internet was dropping for hours at a time?


----------



## dtnrhi

I think it was smart on Disney's part to not have "Season of the Force" kick off on the same day as the holiday offerings. It will hopefully have AP's hold off on visiting until the third weekend of November, so they can see everything.

The other possibility is that if too many people wait until the third weekend, crowds could be pretty big..


----------



## Sherry E

dtnrhi said:


> I think it was smart on Disney's part to not have "Season of the Force" kick off on the same day as the holiday offerings. It will hopefully have AP's hold off on visiting until the third weekend of November, so they can see everything.
> 
> The other possibility is that if too many people wait until the third weekend, crowds could be pretty big..



I'm guessing (though I could totally be wrong) that the only reason it is not starting 3 days earlier (when the holiday season begins) is because of the Avengers marathon.  They're probably waiting for the marathon events to conclude before SOTF launches.  But they are starting it much earlier than originally stated (like almost 2 months earlier), so that is pretty surprising!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry said: I know about the jury portal/website -- you can do everything there (postpone, transfer, request an excuse, etc.). I've used the portal in previous years. But how was I supposed to do online orientation this past Sunday night or Monday when my Internet was dropping for hours at a time?  

Oops I forgot about your non reliable internet. My computer didn't like the "reply, using this (the above) as a quote" so did so the old fashioned way. Hope your computer situation gets fixed quick.


----------



## egritz

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'll have to prepare for the crowds, but my DS is THRILLED about the Star Wars stuff starting beforewe go. If Jedi Training Academy doesn't start until Dec, does that mean it will continue as is until then or will close as reported on another thread?



My thoughts exactly. We had such awesome (read: low) crowd levels last year this same week over November  (the week prior to Thanksgiving, the first full week of the Holiday season at DL), I fear we were spoiled and won't get to enjoy the same this year. 

I'm hoping the Jedi Academy is open in November, my 4 year old daughter is newly obsessed with SW!


----------



## sgrap

Trying to make my dining res's.  Are Plaza Inn reservations just for the character breakfast?


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Trying to make my dining res's.  Are Plaza Inn reservations just for the character breakfast?



Yes.  Plaza Inn is counter service the rest of the day, so no reservations are accepted/needed outside of the character meal.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Yes.  Plaza Inn is counter service the rest of the day, so no reservations are needed outside of the character meal.


Thanks!  What is your opinion of the fried chicken, Sherry?  We've never tried it.


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  What is your opinion of the fried chicken, Sherry?  We've never tried it.



I really like the chicken.  In this post from the Dining thread, I included a photo of my chicken meal at Plaza Inn - http://www.disboards.com/threads/my...-with-pictures.1253888/page-176#post-51432518.

You get 3 pieces of chicken, mashed potatoes, a biscuit and green beans.  If you don't want the green beans (which I did not), they will give you an extra serving of potatoes or an extra biscuit.    Or if you don't want the potatoes at all I suppose they'd give you extra beans.

It is certainly a hearty meal for one person.  I see lots of people saying that they share the meal between 2 people.

I found the chicken to be juicy and tasty.  I am picky about mashed potatoes -- some of them I really love and others I don't like too much.  These potatoes are pretty good.  The gravy could be better, but it was not bad.  The biscuit could be better -- but let's face it.  No one is getting the chicken for the biscuit alone!


----------



## Astylla

Someone chime in , talk me down or something LOL.

Okay SO - right now I have Dec 5th and 6th booked at PPH Theme Park Club level
The plan right now is to move to DLH standard for 5 nights after.

Here's where I'm getting a little crazy..I'm thinking of doing the Disney Hotel Trifecta. PPH-GCH-DLH

Being both holiday season and our last Disney trip as AP holders for at least a year I kind of want to hit everything we never had - including a PPH and GCH stay.
I figure even if we move luggage ourselves from PPH to GCH it'll be easy as it's right across the street.

So it would be:

PPH Theme Park CL Dec. 5th - 7th - AP rate
GCH Woods/CY       Dec. 7th-10th - Orbitz
DLH Standard         Dec. 10th-12th - AP rate

EDIT : Decided to just upgrade to Premium view at DLH for 5 nights. Ignore my craziness lol.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_6217 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6311 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6327 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6305 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6457 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8846 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_3427 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hello 

I ran the DL star wars half marathon last year, so I got to see the very tail end of Christmas.  We saw one day of the hm overlay, the iasw overlay... And that was basically all.

This year we are lucky enough to be attending the disunplugged abd backstage magic trip, which places us at Disneyland smack dab in the middle of the holiday magic.

So I have a few questions, naturally.

1.  During the dca celebration, is it feliz navidad? Are the 3 caballeros available to meet?  I heard they're in the little dance party parade?

2.  Will the Christmas carnival thing near the petting zoo still be occurring? Or was that canceled this year.  That is where all the characters meet in their Christmas gear, right?

I think those are my two major questions for now.  Sorry, I know I'm woefully uninformed.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> Anyway, hallelujah for FALL!  Autumn is finally here!!!!!!





Yay for Fall!  Now if it would just cool off I would be really happy!! It was 106 yesterday when I was out running errands.  Normally I would do them early in the morning, but because we are currently down to one car I had to do them late afternoon. 





> I'm sorry to hear about the car and the accident -- hopefully your husband's shoulder was not injured and he is okay!
> 
> You said you're a Mac user, correct?  I don't know what has to be done when Mac operating systems are upgraded.  I know that I was told that if I wanted to upgrade my Windows operating system I should completely remove everything I have saved on the PC -- just remove all of the files and uninstall the software/programs that I loaded on the PC (which is a pain) -- then load the new OS and reload all of my programs and files, etc.  It sounds like you left your photos on the computer when you upgraded?  Maybe that's okay to do with Mac.
> 
> Or, did you remove the photos before you upgraded, but they just didn't save in the folders you had them in?  I can copy a whole folder and save it to a flash drive or something, and the photos stay in their proper order.  Does it not work that way with Mac stuff?
> 
> As for jury duty -- one of the last things I want to do is to be stuck on some trial with grisly evidence and photos that will haunt me decades later.   I don't want to be stuck on some death-related trial.   If I had been put on a jury this time around it probably would have been a traffic-related case, or maybe something drunk driving-related.  Thankfully, I was set free.



Thanks for the well wishes for my husband.  He is doing quite well and no further damage was done to his shoulder.  

As for my computer, the problem I have is strange. Yes I do have a Mac.  When I click on the photo app from my homepage, everything comes up perfectly.  All my pictures in their nice little folders.  The problem arises when I go to photobucket (or shutter fly) and try to upload.  The folders do not show up and the pictures are all together.  Today they were at least by date, oldest to newest, so it was easier to find which pictures I wanted.  I had uploaded them all into iCloud before upgrading (to a system called Yosemite) and they all show up fine there too.  I am taking my laptop with me to Ohio in eight days and will let one of my sons figure it out for me, since I cannot!   I have gotten the photos I wanted uploaded to photobucket, so I will be able post my pictures for the theme this week in a bit. 



flyingdumbo127 said:


> OhBelle, hugs and I am thankful your husband is okay! I'm sorry about your car  P.S. I just went back and read your post, extra hug on your jury duty experience that sounds horrible.
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone



Thanks for the hugs _flyingdumbo! _The car can be replaced, but my husband cannot, so its all good.  The only good thing about my jury duty experience was we put a very bad person away for a very long time.  





Sherry E said:


> Well... Season of the Force was originally supposed to begin in early 2016.  Now it's beginning in November -- right smack dab after the holiday season has begun.  Prepare for crowds -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...16-at-disneyland-park-in-southern-california/.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Disney holiday stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update to my above quoted post about this year's Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies and who is starring in the ones for which the casts were previously unknown....
> 
> "Christmas Incorporated" stars Shenae Grimes-Beech (from "90210") and Steve Lund (from 2014's "Best Christmas Party Ever" on Hallmark).
> 
> "Merry Matrimony" stars Jessica Lowndes (also from "90210") and Christopher Russell (who was in 2014's "Midnight Masquerade" on Hallmark).
> 
> "Once Upon a Holiday" stars Briana Evigan (star of "A Star for Christmas," which was not a Hallmark movie, and daughter of actor Greg Evigan) and Paul Campbell (the funny actor from Hallmark's "Window Wonderland" and "Surprised by Love").
> 
> "Angel of Christmas" stars Jennifer Finnigan (from a TV series called "Tyrant") and Jonathan Scarfe (who stars in the upcoming Hallmark movie, "Love On the Air").
> 
> "12 Gifts of Christmas" stars Katrina Law (who was in one of my favorite Hallmark Christmas movies, "Snow Bride"), Aaron O'Connell (who was in a series called "The Haves and the Have Nots"), and Donna Mills (of "Knots Landing" fame).
> 
> "Just in Time for Christmas" also stars William Shatner and Christopher Lloyd (in addition to Eloise Mumford of "Christmas With Holly").
> 
> "On the Twelfth Day of Christmas" stars Brooke Nevin (from Hallmark's "Come Dance at My Wedding" and "Signed, Sealed, Delivered: From Paris With Love") and Robin Dunne (from Hallmark's "Real Murders: An Aurora Teagarden Mystery," "The Good Witch's Destiny" and Lifetime's "Twelve Trees of Christmas").
> 
> 
> 
> "Christmas Land" -- still no clue who is in this movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel:
> 
> "The Christmas Note" stars Jamie-Lynn Sigler (from "The Sopranos") and Lochlyn Munro (who was in a Christmas move for the ION channel last year, called "Merry Ex-Mas").
> 
> "Karen Kingsbury's The Bridge" stars Faith Ford (of Hallmark's "Trading Christmas" and "A Kiss at Midnight"), Wyatt Nash (who appeared in "Pretty Little Liars") and Alison Araya (who has done a bunch of TV shows, most recently "Fear the Walking Dead").
> 
> 
> "The Magic Stocking" -- still no clue who is in this one.
> 
> ​



Woo Hoo!  The Countdown to Christmas will be here before we know it!  It looks like there are couple of really promising movies coming up!

My photos for this week:

Grand Californian:
















Disneyland Hotel:












Downtown Disney:












They were doing this Lego "Who's IN" sign for the new NCAA football playoff system.  My husband and I really liked it and both were hoping, but not expecting that our favorite team, The Ohio State Buckeyes would make it "in".  They did and won the championship. 





Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Sherry E

Astylla said:


> Someone chime in , talk me down or something LOL.
> 
> Okay SO - right now I have Dec 5th and 6th booked at PPH Theme Park Club level
> The plan right now is to move to DLH standard for 5 nights after.
> 
> Here's where I'm getting a little crazy..I'm thinking of doing the Disney Hotel Trifecta. PPH-GCH-DLH
> 
> Being both holiday season and our last Disney trip as AP holders for at least a year I kind of want to hit everything we never had - including a PPH and GCH stay.
> I figure even if we move luggage ourselves from PPH to GCH it'll be easy as it's right across the street.
> 
> So it would be:
> 
> PPH Theme Park CL Dec. 5th - 7th - AP rate
> GCH Woods/CY       Dec. 7th-10th - Orbitz
> DLH Standard         Dec. 10th-12th - AP rate
> 
> EDIT : Decided to just upgrade to Premium view at DLH for 5 nights. Ignore my craziness lol.



Lol.    Okay, so you decided against the trifecta in one trip and went for the DLH premium view instead?

Either way -- whether you stay at all 3 hotels in one trip, or you stay at two hotels with fantastic views -- your holiday adventure sounds like it will be incredible!  Why not live it up?  As long as you feel comfortable with spending the money and want to make your trip extra special, I say go for it!   If I had the funds I would probably add all kinds of extras to my trips to make them even more special.  And if you don't plan to get back to DLR for quite a while, you might as well go out with a bang on your last trip.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hello
> 
> I ran the DL star wars half marathon last year, so I got to see the very tail end of Christmas.  We saw one day of the hm overlay, the iasw overlay... And that was basically all.
> 
> This year we are lucky enough to be attending the disunplugged abd backstage magic trip, which places us at Disneyland smack dab in the middle of the holiday magic.
> 
> So I have a few questions, naturally.
> 
> 1.  During the dca celebration, is it feliz navidad? Are the 3 caballeros available to meet?  I heard they're in the little dance party parade?
> 
> 2.  Will the Christmas carnival thing near the petting zoo still be occurring? Or was that canceled this year.  That is where all the characters meet in their Christmas gear, right?
> 
> I think those are my two major questions for now.  Sorry, I know I'm woefully uninformed.



Hi there!     Welcome back to the Superthread!  

Viva Navidad is in DCA, and yes -- the Three Caballeros are part of the street party, and I believe they also had a meet & greet spot at one point (though they were not there all day).  I love Viva Navidad -- it is so lively and jubilant.

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is not happening this year -- and probably never again.   Santa Claus used to greet guests there, but now he is going to be in Critter Country.   The characters were in winter sweaters and other holiday attire at the Jamboree, but I suspect they will be back in Town Square this year.

Right now, the ranch area adjacent to what would have been the Halloween Carnival/Jingle Jangle Jamboree is decorated for fall and Halloween.  The animals are still at the petting farm.  My guess is that the area will get some holiday/Christmas décor for one final year, and the animals will be there until January 10th, but there will be no characters or anything else happening at the Ranch/Jamboree/Roundup area.


----------



## grnflash

Sherry E said:


> Viva Navidad is in DCA, and yes -- the Three Caballeros are part of the street party, and I believe they also had a meet & greet spot at one point (though they were not there all day).  I love Viva Navidad -- it is so lively and jubilant.



The 3 met both past years in the gazebo-like structure just in front of the restrooms by Paradise Garden Grill. They met after each show.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OHBelle said:


> They were doing this Lego "Who's IN" sign for the new NCAA football playoff system.  My husband and I really liked it and both were hoping, but not expecting that our favorite team, The Ohio State Buckeyes would make it "in".  They did and won the championship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!



O-H!!



Sherry E said:


> Hi there!     Welcome back to the Superthread!
> 
> Viva Navidad is in DCA, and yes -- the Three Caballeros are part of the street party, and I believe they also had a meet & greet spot at one point (though they were not there all day).  I love Viva Navidad -- it is so lively and jubilant.
> 
> The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is not happening this year -- and probably never again.   Santa Claus used to greet guests there, but now he is going to be in Critter Country.   The characters were in winter sweaters and other holiday attire at the Jamboree, but I suspect they will be back in Town Square this year.
> 
> Right now, the ranch area adjacent to what would have been the Halloween Carnival/Jingle Jangle Jamboree is decorated for fall and Halloween.  The animals are still at the petting farm.  My guess is that the area will get some holiday/Christmas décor for one final year, and the animals will be there until January 10th, but there will be no characters or anything else happening at the Ranch/Jamboree/Roundup area.



OK great!  I've been hoping to meet the Caballeros forever!

That is such a shame about the ranch area.  I love that whole place.  It is so laid back and so different from anything WDW (my home park) has.  We got to experience the very end of the Easter festivities one year when they had all the rabbits out meeting (Roger, Thumper, Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh) and then Mickey and Minnie in their Easter finery (or as I called it, their golfing outfits).  I'm glad I get to see it one last time in December.

My boyfriend and I have been big into character hunting lately, and that was a great place for it.  

What with all the ABD activities that are planned, I hope we have enough time to see most of the Christmas stuff!



grnflash said:


> The 3 met both past years in the gazebo-like structure just in front of the restrooms by Paradise Garden Grill. They met after each show.



Awesome!  Looking forward to this a lot, hope they still do it.


----------



## grnflash

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Awesome!  Looking forward to this a lot, hope they still do it.



Me too and I don't see why they wouldn't. They are already in costume for the street show. They had a photopass photog last year, I hope they do this year too and you get a good shot .


----------



## OHBelle

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> O-H!!



*I-O!!!*


----------



## Sherry E

Starbucks' Frappuccino White Chocolate Mocha Coffee Drink has been spotted on store shelves, and it is has a definite wintry/holiday-ish design (snowflakes) on the package - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...appuccino-white-chocolate-mocha-coffee-drink/.

Tomorrow I am heading to the store and I am going to look carefully for Dreyer's (Edy's) Limited Edition Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (which is also served at Disneyland Resort during the holidays!!!), as it should be in the freezer aisle by now!!  I love me some peppermint ice cream and I need a fix!


----------



## Angrose

Just a few pictures for this week:


----------



## Sherry E

Now is around the time when Thanksgiving dinner reservations should open up, although some folks may remember the confusion that took place last year over when the reservations became available!  This year the reservations have been weird for October and early November, so it is possible that Thanksgiving reservations could be delayed.

DIS'er Orbitron posted some great photos from 2014's Thanksgiving feast at the Disneyland Hotel, here - http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...i-november-13th.3358217/page-57#post-54303737.

The Parks Blog should be doing a Thanksgiving Dining piece in the next week or so, and hopefully the reservations will be open at that point.  If you happen to be booking a Thanksgiving meal and find that the reservations are open even before the Parks Blog does their annual blog, please report here and let us know!


----------



## Astylla

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  What is your opinion of the fried chicken, Sherry?  We've never tried it.



OMG you MUST have it !! It's one of our favorite meals in the parks. MY DH and I always split it , ask for white meat only and it always fills us up. We usually get in line at 11am to wait LOL.



Sherry E said:


> Starbucks' Frappuccino White Chocolate Mocha Coffee Drink has been spotted on store shelves, and it is has a definite wintry/holiday-ish design (snowflakes) on the package - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...appuccino-white-chocolate-mocha-coffee-drink/.
> 
> Tomorrow I am heading to the store and I am going to look carefully for Dreyer's (Edy's) Limited Edition Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (which is also served at Disneyland Resort during the holidays!!!), as it should be in the freezer aisle by now!!  I love me some peppermint ice cream and I need a fix!



Oh peppermint ice cream is the BEST. I thought last year it wasn't the same in the parks or did that ever get confirmed or denied ? I just recall lots of discussion about it lol.

Oh btw I'm STILL constantly checking and rechecking and overthinking our stay..this is what I get for being a planner and overacheiver LOL.

Now the pseudo plan is 

PPH CL Premium view Dec. 5th -7th
GCH Woods/CY view  Dec. 7th - 9th/10th
PPH Standard CL       Dec. 9th/10th - 12th

I need help..


----------



## Sherry E

Astylla said:


> OMG you MUST have it !! It's one of our favorite meals in the parks. MY DH and I always split it , ask for white meat only and it always fills us up. We usually get in line at 11am to wait LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh peppermint ice cream is the BEST. I thought last year it wasn't the same in the parks or did that ever get confirmed or denied ? I just recall lots of discussion about it lol.
> 
> Oh btw I'm STILL constantly checking and rechecking and overthinking our stay..this is what I get for being a planner and overacheiver LOL.
> 
> Now the pseudo plan is
> 
> PPH CL Premium view Dec. 5th -7th
> GCH Woods/CY view  Dec. 7th - 9th/10th
> PPH Standard CL       Dec. 9th/10th - 12th
> 
> I need help..



Now I am craving that Plaza Inn fried chicken too!  Someone asked about pizza in a different thread and I began craving that.  I know what it is -- I haven't eaten much this past week, and so everything I hear about is now calling out to me.  Chicken?  I want that!  Pizza?  I must have it now!  Ice cream?  Bring it on!

I think that the final verdict on last year's peppermint ice cream at DLR was that it was, indeed, the same as it had been in previous years.  At first it seemed like it was the dreaded Slow Churned ice cream, but it turned out to be the normal, full fat variety, as I recall.

Well, I think that if you are going to go for the PPH Standard View CL at the end of your trip, you might as well just do the trifecta and stay at the DLH!  If it were the DCA view room at PPH I might feel differently, but a standard view is probably not as magical as staying at the DLH.  Plus, I don't think I have ever read a TR or heard a report of anyone staying at all 3 hotels in one single trip!  That is probably a first -- or at least, very rare.

Whatever you decide, it sounds like your last trip to DLR for a while will be amazing!


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> Now I am craving that Plaza Inn fried chicken too!  Someone asked about pizza in a different thread and I began craving that.  I know what it is -- I haven't eaten much this past week, and so everything I hear about is now calling out to me.  Chicken?  I want that!  Pizza?  I must have it now!  Ice cream?  Bring it on!
> 
> I think that the final verdict on last year's peppermint ice cream at DLR was that it was, indeed, the same as it had been in previous years.  At first it seemed like it was the dreaded Slow Churned ice cream, but it turned out to be the normal, full fat variety, as I recall.
> 
> Well, I think that if you are going to go for the PPH Standard View CL at the end of your trip, you might as well just do the trifecta and stay at the DLH!  If it were the DCA view room at PPH I might feel differently, but a standard view is probably not as magical as staying at the DLH.  Plus, I don't think I have ever read a TR or heard a report of anyone staying at all 3 hotels in one single trip!  That is probably a first -- or at least, very rare.
> 
> Whatever you decide, it sounds like your last trip to DLR for a while will be amazing!



I could eat Plaza Inn Chicken every week if I could lol. All the food threads are amazing , I'm drooling already.

The hotel thing is a balancing act for sure LOL. I'm trying to maximize value and enjoyment while not breaking the bank TOO much..hah.
We always spend a good chunk of cash on drinks so the club level waters/sodas would definitely help. We also like to take breaks while closing the park so the hours work well for us as well as the cost for the room with CL even "standard" is negligible over the DLH view room. As much as I love the pool and DTD views at DLH , I think we would make USE of the CL more than our window in this trip.

I think i've decided the first two nights with theme park view at PPH are more important for us because it's our arrival days and just being able to take things in before we spend the rest of the week on the go could be a good way to start.

So I'm still in semi flux and re-checking daily ( That's how I grabbed PPH CL standard for Dec, 9th-12th/was unavailable all week) and absolutely worst case can see at check in if there is any way for a paid upgrade to Theme Park CL at PPH 
Worst case we still have CL access. Phew..and this is why everyone comes to me when planning haha.


----------



## sgrap

Astylla said:


> I could eat Plaza Inn Chicken every week if I could lol. All the food threads are amazing , I'm drooling already.
> 
> .


Is there usually a long wait for the Plaza Inn?

Your plans sound amazing!!!  You will have fun wherever you stay!  We are definitely partial to the Grand Californian . . . stayed there on our first DLR family trip right after it opened.  Got spoiled.  We tried the PPH (standard view) once and it wasn't the same.  I think if we weren't so spoiled by the Grand, it would have been great though.  We finally bought into DVC at the Grand Californian this year --should have done that a long time ago!  It will be our first DVC stay when we go in November, can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

Astylla said:


> I could eat Plaza Inn Chicken every week if I could lol. All the food threads are amazing , I'm drooling already.
> 
> The hotel thing is a balancing act for sure LOL. I'm trying to maximize value and enjoyment while not breaking the bank TOO much..hah.
> We always spend a good chunk of cash on drinks so the club level waters/sodas would definitely help. We also like to take breaks while closing the park so the hours work well for us as well as the cost for the room with CL even "standard" is negligible over the DLH view room. As much as I love the pool and DTD views at DLH , I think we would make USE of the CL more than our window in this trip.
> 
> I think i've decided the first two nights with theme park view at PPH are more important for us because it's our arrival days and just being able to take things in before we spend the rest of the week on the go could be a good way to start.
> 
> So I'm still in semi flux and re-checking daily ( That's how I grabbed PPH CL standard for Dec, 9th-12th/was unavailable all week) and absolutely worst case can see at check in if there is any way for a paid upgrade to Theme Park CL at PPH
> Worst case we still have CL access. Phew..and this is why everyone comes to me when planning haha.



Good points.  It's important to get the most bang for your buck and it sounds like CL will work for you on both ends of the trip.  It also sounds like a good plan to start out the trip with the awesome view.  The view is kind of an introduction to the magic.  It's a teaser.   You can look out into the Paradise Pier area of DCA and even see the Christmas tree.  You can hear the Viva Navidad street party going on.  It's great.  It helps to build excitement before getting into the parks.  It always boosted my mood to be able to look out at the great view.


----------



## Astylla

This will be our first split stay experience but I feel that PPH and GCH are close enough that it's not that difficult, especially as its just DH and me we don't bring that much. I've wanted to stay at GCH forever, because if we don't try something new we won't know how it compares. I love the DLH and am obsessed with the headboards and views, but it actually came out about $250 LESS before factoring in any food and drink offerings from CL. 

My husband just laughs and goes with the flow thankfully. I'm looking forward to enjoying Hearthstone lounge too and the lobby is always amazing at GCH especially the holidays. I've heard the hotel tour is awesome too so we'll try to do that also. 

I'm sure we'll be at the DLH for a Trader Sams night anyway and possibly meeting friends at Steakhouse 55.

Now I'm just waiting for dining to open up because as many times as we've been to DL we never ate at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ so that's a must.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> Tomorrow I am heading to the store and I am going to look carefully for Dreyer's (Edy's) Limited Edition Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (which is also served at Disneyland Resort during the holidays!!!), as it should be in the freezer aisle by now!!  I love me some peppermint ice cream and I need a fix!



I've seen it (as well as Pumpkin Patch) at both Target and a local grocery chain. And I've discovered a new seasonal item that I really like - Archer Farms (which is a Target private label) Cinnamon & Sugar Sweet Potato Chips.


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> I've seen it (as well as Pumpkin Patch) at both Target and a local grocery chain. And I've discovered a new seasonal item that I really like - Archer Farms (which is a Target private label) Cinnamon & Sugar Sweet Potato Chips.



Last year and this year, Archer Farms has been cranking out the seasonal products -- particularly for Fall/Halloween, it seems.   I have not tried any of them but they are certainly getting in the spirit of the season!

Thank you for letting me know about the Peppermint Wonderland sighting at Target!  That gives me hope that I will see it at CVS or at Ralphs.  And if it's not at either of those stores then I will probably find it at CityTarget.  Some stores seem to get the ice cream in stock earlier than others, as we have learned from the last couple of years of stalking the peppermint ice cream!


----------



## millie0312

Astylla said:


> OMG you MUST have it !! It's one of our favorite meals in the parks. MY DH and I always split it , ask for white meat only and it always fills us up. We usually get in line at 11am to wait LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh peppermint ice cream is the BEST. I thought last year it wasn't the same in the parks or did that ever get confirmed or denied ? I just recall lots of discussion about it lol.
> 
> Oh btw I'm STILL constantly checking and rechecking and overthinking our stay..this is what I get for being a planner and overacheiver LOL.
> 
> Now the pseudo plan is
> 
> PPH CL Premium view Dec. 5th -7th
> GCH Woods/CY view  Dec. 7th - 9th/10th
> PPH Standard CL       Dec. 9th/10th - 12th
> 
> I need help..



Lol!! You plan like me- probably too much but we just can't help ourselves! I was thinking about trying DLH this trip but after staying at GCH I just can't "downgrade" LOL honestly the only downgrade for me there is the walk (we have two kids in tow) and the views (I have NO desire to see DTD which looks like a bunch of buildings to me when I can overlook the pool and theme park at GCH). I want to stay at DLH someday because the beds, rooms and pool are great and the atmosphere is awesome- characters running around the lobby, etc. I bet you will love any room you pick but hoping you can get out of the standard the last couple days.


----------



## scorpio69

Hi there, what would be the best time to see the Xmas decorations, iam open to any date since iam local. Mid November before thanksgiving week. .? But I see the marvel thing going on the 14th and 15th. Iam not concerned about the roses but just want it sane enough to enjoy the decorations! Thanks for any help


----------



## Sherry E

scorpio69 said:


> Hi there, what would be the best time to see the Xmas decorations, iam open to any date since iam local. Mid November before thanksgiving week. .? But I see the marvel thing going on the 14th and 15th. Iam not concerned about the roses but just want it sane enough to enjoy the decorations! Thanks for any help



Hello, and welcome!  

Normally I might say that if you don't care about seeing the hotels decorated (that would include the gingerbread creations at the GCH), go at the start of the season in November, before Thanksgiving week.  However, this year there will be the Avengers marathon taking place from 11/12 - 11/15, and then the Star Wars-influenced Season of the Force begins on  11/16.  The crowds already seem to be affected by the 60th anniversary this year -- Disneyland even reached capacity for a short time last week, which is very unusual for September -- so I have a feeling that with Season of the Force opening on 11/16, in conjunction with the holidays, the parks will pretty much be very busy through the rest of the year... unless it rains.  If it rains, the crowds will drop considerably.

So, since I don't think the crowds will necessarily be light in the week before Thanksgiving, I might suggest early December.  If you can manage a weekday -- like a Wednesday -- in the first week or two of December, that might be good, as it will be after the crowds for Thanksgiving break have left, and before the Christmas break crowds arrive.  And the hotels will be in full holiday decoration mode at that point, so you can see those too, if you want to.


----------



## scorpio69

Sherry E said:


> Hello, and welcome!
> 
> Normally I might say that if you don't care about seeing the hotels decorated (that would include the gingerbread creations at the GCH), go at the start of the season in November, before Thanksgiving week.  However, this year there will be the Avengers marathon taking place from 11/12 - 11/15, and then the Star Wars-influenced Season of the Force begins on  11/16.  The crowds already seem to be affected by the 60th anniversary this year -- Disneyland even reached capacity for a short time last week, which is very unusual for September -- so I have a feeling that with Season of the Force opening on 11/16, in conjunction with the holidays, the parks will pretty much be very busy through the rest of the year... unless it rains.  If it rains, the crowds will drop considerably.
> 
> So, since I don't think the crowds will necessarily be light in the week before Thanksgiving, I might suggest early December.  If you can manage a weekday -- like a Wednesday -- in the first week or two of December, that might be good, as it will be after the crowds for Thanksgiving break have left, and before the Christmas break crowds arrive.  And the hotels will be in full holiday decoration mode at that point, so you can see those too, if you want to.



Thank you Sherry, iam a long time lurker here (!) . We will be going to our second halloween party on the 14th which I did not even know about until I stumbled on this great board! I think the first Wednesday of December sounds like a plan.


----------



## keahgirl8

I am going to be there the weekend before Thanksgiving.  Will the hotels be decorated then?


----------



## Sherry E

keahgirl8 said:


> I am going to be there the weekend before Thanksgiving.  Will the hotels be decorated then?



I think so.  This is what has been happening in the last year or two:

About 9 or 10 days before Thanksgiving, the Christmas trees go up in the 3 hotels -- but they are not up when the holiday season begins.  They usually get assembled overnight.  I think that things like the assorted garland and wreaths around the hotels go up too, and maybe a few extra trees go up in the next day or so.

Last year, for the first time ever, the Grand Californian got a real gingerbread house in the lobby.  The people who were assembling it began putting it together somewhere in the range of 11/21 -- so about 6 days before Thanksgiving and 9 days after the holidays began -- but it wasn't fully ready, with the accompanying snack/souvenir area, until Thanksgiving day.  This year I am not sure if it will be ready earlier or later than last year, but you might see the early stages of it going up (right now there is an edible Halloween tree in the GCH lobby, but I think it went up this past Wednesday, or 12 days after Halloween Time began).

Right around Thanksgiving or shortly thereafter, Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks should also get smaller gingerbread creations.

Santa Claus and Christmas carolers do not appear at any of the hotels until Thanksgiving, and they are there through Christmas Eve.


​
This is not holiday season-specific, but since the Jungle Cruise Sunrise Safari Breakfast is lasting into the first part of the holiday season (with a supposed end date of December 2nd, according to this blog - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-safari-breakfast-coming-to-disneyland-park/), in case anyone out there is planning to do this breakfast I wanted to mention DIS'er whoever's great report (in progress) on his experience with it.  Check it out here --   http://www.disboards.com/threads/matts-sunrise-safari-report-breakfast-on-the-jungle-cruise.3450721/.

The pictures are so much fun, and the whole event looks much more interesting than I was thinking it would be in my mind.  It's expensive at $300, but it really seems like it is a wonderful experience.

Plus, the whole Jungle Cruise setting looks beautiful at sunrise!

Why do I have a feeling that there will be some sort of special event (or two) like this, and like Mystical Spirits of the Blue Bayou, and MahaloWeen at the DLH, during the holiday season?


----------



## Briarmom

I apologize if this question has already been asked, but does anyone know which was the last day the Holiday Tour was offered last year/prior years?
My DD and I loved it last year and would love to take DH/DS this year, but it looks like ballet will run into Christmas Eve this year.


----------



## rwhistler92

I just checked the online reservations for Thanksgiving day. Looks like you can only make breakfast reservations at Storytellers and PPH at this time. But I could make a dinner reservation at BB.
I am hoping my early next week there will more information coming our way. 

I need to make a Fantasmic reservation for my DD birthday, but they haven't released any dates for November yet.


----------



## celiacla

I just called the dining phone line and the recording says all Thanksgiving dining will be available for booking Tuesday, September 29th. I'm assuming that includes Goofy's kitchen, PCH dinner and the Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving feast


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Alright since its being talked about here. If my first date is dec 3erd. Does that mean I can call oct 3erd (my sons b-day and party lol) and make reservations for all our days?

Also if there are special dinners that come up like they are doing for Halloween for Christmas. Is there any guess when and How much they might be ? I would love to find a dinner or tour or something with Parade/ or Firework Seating (yes seats)

When did the Halloween specials start to come up? (like how long before the holidays started?)


----------



## Angel Ariel

celiacla said:


> I just called the dining phone line and the recording says all Thanksgiving dining will be available for booking Tuesday, September 29th. I'm assuming that includes Goofy's kitchen, PCH dinner and the Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving feast


i wonder if that means all of november will be open by then...would love to get F! dining booked..


----------



## Aussie Princess

celiacla said:


> I just called the dining phone line and the recording says all Thanksgiving dining will be available for booking Tuesday, September 29th. I'm assuming that includes Goofy's kitchen, PCH dinner and the Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving feast



This saves me a call thank you hopefully online will also we ready for 29th plus online is easier from Australia


----------



## koalagirl5

Seeing everyone's photos is getting me all pumped for our upcoming trip!! 

I've started thinking it would be nice to do the holiday tour. That should give seating for the Paint the Night parade, right? Or is that an obvious answer? Sorry, today is the first free day I've had to start buckling down and doing my research for our trip. We haven't done any tours before, so it'll be new, and I'm not even sure yet if I'll be able to swing it financially. Right now it's just a thought 

Hey, at least I started my PTR!! This is the point where I start getting antsy for the trip and for the park hours to be released for that time.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If they did the spots for the PTN parade id be happy. Hoping for any tour or special dinner place to do seats for parade or fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

Briarmom said:


> I apologize if this question has already been asked, but does anyone know which was the last day the Holiday Tour was offered last year/prior years?
> My DD and I loved it last year and would love to take DH/DS this year, but it looks like ballet will run into Christmas Eve this year.



If I am not mistaken, I think that the Holiday Time Tour runs for the entirety of the holiday season, with the final day being the last official day of the season.  So I would expect the tour to last through January 6, 2016 and then end.




JadeDarkstar said:


> Alright since its being talked about here. If my first date is dec 3erd. Does that mean I can call oct 3erd (my sons b-day and party lol) and make reservations for all our days?
> 
> Also if there are special dinners that come up like they are doing for Halloween for Christmas. Is there any guess when and How much they might be ? I would love to find a dinner or tour or something with Parade/ or Firework Seating (yes seats)
> 
> When did the Halloween specials start to come up? (like how long before the holidays started?)



If you wanted to book something for December 3rd, you should be able to make the reservation on or around 10/3 (maybe a day or two after that), but given the weird way the reservations have been going this year I wouldn't be shocked if the booking window is not open by 10/3.  If you wanted to book something for after 12/3 (like, for example, 12/5), you'd have to wait until at least 10/5, if I recall correctly.

I have a feeling that there may be some special holiday season event along the lines of what we are seeing now with MahaloWeen, Mystical Spirits of the Blue Bayou, etc., but IF there is something like that I have to imagine that it would be at least $100 per person.  MSBB and MahaloWeen are not cheap at all.  They're both $150 each, I think.

If the Holiday Time Tour includes seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade this year, then a potential nighttime event (like what I am suspecting could happen) might include seats for Paint the Night or Disneyland Forever.

If there is any such holiday season special event, I would imagine we'd find out anywhere from 2 weeks to one month in advance.




koalagirl5 said:


> Seeing everyone's photos is getting me all pumped for our upcoming trip!!
> 
> I've started thinking it would be nice to do the holiday tour. That should give seating for the Paint the Night parade, right? Or is that an obvious answer? Sorry, today is the first free day I've had to start buckling down and doing my research for our trip. We haven't done any tours before, so it'll be new, and I'm not even sure yet if I'll be able to swing it financially. Right now it's just a thought
> 
> Hey, at least I started my PTR!! This is the point where I start getting antsy for the trip and for the park hours to be released for that time.



I think that the tour will include seats for A Christmas Fantasy Parade -- at least as part of the earlier tours.  I am not sure if the later tours (that start in the 3 p.m. hour, or 2:30, or whenever) would include seats to ACFP or to Paint the Night.  I would not be shocked if there is some sort of special event like what we are seeing with MahaloWeen and Mystical Spirits of the Blue Bayou, but with a Christmas theme and seats to one of the nighttime shows.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

2 weeks or a month before the start of the holidays is oct 13th or oct 30th or so. Lets hop its oct 13th when we start having announcements for Christmas things. I need to figure out when and how to afford something like these. 

I am still worried about when to make the dinning reservations for with woc being such a toss up now of what meal gets what show. I wish to high heaven Disney Land could just release things two months out. 

Meals I need to reserve
Plaza inn breakfast for dec 4th
Woc cc Lunch (because the only thing my fam will eat is the burger.) 2 reservations in case days are different shows. 
BBQ ranch- two reservations in case of rain?

Do I need to make a reservation for goffys kitchen (dec 3erd)
Or Paradise pier breakfast and dinner? 

can any of these be held off a few weeks? 
like six weeks out instead of 60 days?


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> 2 weeks or a month before the start of the holidays is oct 13th or oct 30th or so. Lets hop its oct 13th when we start having announcements for Christmas things. I need to figure out when and how to afford something like these.
> 
> I am still worried about when to make the dinning reservations for with woc being such a toss up now of what meal gets what show. I wish to high heaven Disney Land could just release things two months out.
> 
> Meals I need to reserve
> Plaza inn breakfast for dec 4th
> Woc cc Lunch (because the only thing my fam will eat is the burger.) 2 reservations in case days are different shows.
> BBQ ranch- two reservations in case of rain?
> 
> Do I need to make a reservation for goffys kitchen (dec 3erd)
> Or Paradise pier breakfast and dinner?
> 
> can any of these be held off a few weeks?
> like six weeks out instead of 60 days?



I think you should be able to get away with waiting until the 6-week point to book Minnie & Friends, Goofy's and the PCH Grill.  Chances are you would even be able to walk up and get a table at either restaurant, even without a reservation -- though you might have to wait to be seated.  So, worst case scenario, even if you try to book at the 6-week point to find that there are no availabilities, I think you could still eat at those places if you were willing to wait a bit.  I think that the only time walk-ups without reservations might be a real problem would be on a specific holiday, like on Thanksgiving, or on Christmas Eve/Day or on New Year's.

I don't know what the BBQ reservations are looking like these days, as I suspect that many people will be heading there for one last meal before the BBQ closes.


----------



## TeamBlack

We have one day in November to go to DL, the 27th of November, the day after Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have any info on what to expect on that day.  The calendar doesn't go that far out.  Crowds, weather, hard ticket events? any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Sherry E

TeamBlack said:


> We have one day in November to go to DL, the 27th of November, the day after Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have any info on what to expect on that day.  The calendar doesn't go that far out.  Crowds, weather, hard ticket events? any info would be appreciated.



Well, a lot of people say that the crowds are not as bad as expected over Thanksgiving weekend, although it seems as if this year the parks have been busier than usual anyway (probably due to the 60th anniversary).  I would expect crowds, but I don't know how heavy they will be this particular year.  Last week Disneyland reached capacity for a short time, which never happens in September -- so November is a question mark at this point!

Season of the Force is beginning on 11/16 and presumably lasting through the holiday season, so that will bring out a lot of Star Wars fans to Disneyland.

As for weather... well, honestly, in Southern California it could be 90 degrees at that point, or it could be raining, or dry and windy.  This year's supposed El Nino weather is said to be coming in winter, so you will most likely dodge the bulk of that situation on your November date (though some light, non-El Nino rain is always possible).

So far there are no new hard ticket events for the holiday season that would be going on at that point.  The Holiday Time tour happens every year, so that's an option.

On 11/27, the 3 hotels of Disneyland Resort (all walkable from the parks) should be in full holiday mode.  The Grand Californian Hotel should have some sort of gingerbread creation in the lobby, as well as smaller gingerbread creations in Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks.  Santa Claus and Christmas carolers will be at each hotel.   Downtown Disney will be in full holiday mode.

Are you going to Disneyland only, or to California Adventure as well?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

JadeDarkstar, I am planning on Plaza Inn Breakfast on December 4th! Maybe I will see you there  Do you (or anyone) know if breakfast times are pretty much the same? I'm trying to find out if a local friend will be able to join me that day or not and was hoping to be able to tell her the time choices sooner than later. I'd love to make my reservation on October 4th. I may start a companion thread on that, depending. 

I'd love to know the Christmas Fantasy Parade times and of course, always, any Candlelight info. 

Weather, I just would welcome it not being 90! And by that I do not mean 91+ instead either!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Lol I am hoping for 85 to be the highest and for light if any rain and barley any wind my trip 3- 10th lol and that would be cool if we did see each other. I will be making it for the earliest time so hoping its 8 10 am (with park opening 9 am) or 9:10 am with park opening 10 am. I love having our Plaza inn early in trip first day even better and we always like it before park opening.


----------



## TeamBlack

Sherry E said:


> Well, a lot of people say that the crowds are not as bad as expected over Thanksgiving weekend, although it seems as if this year the parks have been busier than usual anyway (probably due to the 60th anniversary).  I would expect crowds, but I don't know how heavy they will be this particular year.  Last week Disneyland reached capacity for a short time, which never happens in September -- so November is a question mark at this point!
> 
> Season of the Force is beginning on 11/16 and presumably lasting through the holiday season, so that will bring out a lot of Star Wars fans to Disneyland.
> 
> As for weather... well, honestly, in Southern California it could be 90 degrees at that point, or it could be raining, or dry and windy.  This year's supposed El Nino weather is said to be coming in winter, so you will most likely dodge the bulk of that situation on your November date (though some light, non-El Nino rain is always possible).
> 
> So far there are no new hard ticket events for the holiday season that would be going on at that point.  The Holiday Time tour happens every year, so that's an option.
> 
> On 11/27, the 3 hotels of Disneyland Resort (all walkable from the parks) should be in full holiday mode.  The Grand Californian Hotel should have some sort of gingerbread creation in the lobby, as well as smaller gingerbread creations in Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks.  Santa Claus and Christmas carolers will be at each hotel.   Downtown Disney will be in full holiday mode.
> 
> Are you going to Disneyland only, or to California Adventure as well?



Thank you for the info.  Unfortunately we can only goto DL this trip.  Its a dual birthday trip.  I have 3 little Star Wars freaks and the Force experiences look really cool as well as Jedi Academy.  Hopefully we can figure out a way to stand out so they can get picked for Jedi training.


----------



## ksromack

Getting these in under the wire!  We leave for WDW on Tuesday morning....eek, I haven't even packed yet and my stupid foot is starting to give me swelling and pain (I had a bone spur removed almost 4 months ago).  

Anyway, resort and Downtown Disney photos:

Downtown Disney:










Marceline's:




ESPN:







Paradise Pier Resort:




Grand Californian:







Disneyland Resort:


----------



## planningjollyholiday

i'll squeak a few in before the deadline:
the first one is from the outdoor fireplace at the disneyland hotel. It was very relaxing sitting by the fire listening to the music at night



the beautiful tree at paradise pier hotel



finally the entrance to the skating rink downtown. The soldier has both arms in this picture, but that night one went missing and never returned for the remainder of our trip. I always wondered if the poor guy ever got his arm back.....


----------



## Sherry E

^^^   I wonder what happened to his arm later on?  I suppose an overzealous person tried to move the arm and broke it off.

I love that outdoor fireplace at the DLH, with the big wreath.  I passed it as I was exploring the hotel and hunting for holiday decor.   If I'm not mistaken, that's kind of near Tangaroa Terrace and Trader Sam's, isn't it (except at the bottom of the steps)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, this is just below Trader Sam's. I was sitting by that fireplace last week enjoying a drink.

Corinna


----------



## kylie71

I wanted to do that too, have a drink on those nice couches out there, but it was a smoking area....... Boooo!
I was there 9/6-9/11-2015

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the eighth week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!! *_



*……Only 46 Days Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 6 more themes to explore over the next 6 weeks:   Five main weekly themes every Monday from today, September 28, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

Last week, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and in Downtown Disney.   Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday, strolled through Fantasyland and cruised through the jolliest of jungles on the Jingle Cruise.   We have also stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  We have also explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.     

So…what will be our eighth theme of 2015?  It is a double header Theme Week, with a bonus subtheme, so 3 themes in one!!   Today, let’s roam the alleys of the Big Easy and delve into one of New Orleans Square’s signature attractions, as well as enjoy a bit of playfully spooky fun in the park...*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*NEW ORLEANS SQUARE, HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY and…. HALLOWEEN TIME (When Holidays Collide)!!! *
​




_* If you have been to Disneyland, you know that New Orleans Square is one of the most unique areas of the park.  But if you’ve been to Disneyland from November-early January, you also know that some of the most stunning (and theme-specific) decorations can be found in this location.  While some of the décor has been scaled back a bit in the last few years, this mystical, mercurial land embodies revelry and celebration – two things that are also synonymous with the holiday season!

From the mysterious Mardi Gras-inspired masks which adorn lampposts and line the borders around Disneyland’s version of The Crescent City, to playful jesters hiding in the shadows, to the colorful beads strewn about on shop signs and balconies, Christmas is delivered with a bit of Southern spice and exquisite beauty.*_



_* Twenty-two years ago, “The Nightmare Before Christmas” - a fable about what can go wrong when Halloween and Christmas collide - introduced us to Jack Skellington, the wiry Pumpkin King of Halloween Town.  

After catching a glimpse of the festivities enjoyed by the residents of Christmas Town, Jack yearns for a way to incorporate a little bit of Yuletide spirit into everyday life in his own spooky city and decides to make it happen…an idea that doesn’t exactly sit well with its various ‘offbeat’ citizens.

Needless to say, Jack Skellington’s well-meaning but misguided mission begins and chaos ensues, including a kidnapped Santa Claus (“Sandy Claws”), many horrified recipients of some rather ‘shocking’ presents…and the roly poly, bright green Oogie Boogie.  In the end, things get back to normal in both holiday villages.  Sandy Claws even delivers a little bit of Christmas magic to the various befuddled, creepy creatures of Halloween Town.  (And Jack Skellington finds romance with Sally, the rag doll creation of a local doctor.)

In 2001, Jack Skellington left his mark on Disneyland’s venerable Haunted Mansion ride for the very first time, and Haunted Mansion Holiday was born.  Lasting from mid-September through early January, this extremely popular overlay draws large crowds every year for both the Halloween Time and Christmas seasons at the Disneyland Resort.

The concept of Haunted Mansion Holiday invites us to imagine what would happen if Jack Skellington took over the existing Mansion and infused some Christmas merriment into it.  While there is some controversy over the theme of Haunted Mansion Holiday and how well it actually fits or does not fit in with the Halloween and/or Christmas seasons in the park – or how well “Nightmare Before Christmas” fits in to the Disney family at all, for that matter – there is no question that the attention to detail in this transformation of a longstanding, beloved park attraction is exceptional.  There are Skellington-ized accents everywhere, from the cemetery, light fixtures and shrubbery in the outdoor queue to the famous ballroom scene inside…which features a most interesting and menacing gingerbread creation as the table’s centerpiece (there’s a new one made every year!).  Almost no corner of the ride is left untouched, which explains the nearly 3-week time frame it takes to install the makeover.  Love it or hate it, most people will agree that it is an elaborate undertaking and truly a spectacle to behold.

New in 2015 is the inclusion of one of the original Haunted Mansion’s most elusive spirits, the famous Hatbox Ghost!  Due to the popularity of his return to the Mansion for Disneyland’s 60th anniversary (after many decades away), he is joining in with Jack and friends to make the Mansion’s holidays a little creepier.
*_ 


_*Just because Halloween Time is currently going on at Disneyland Resort, let’s also turn our attention towards Disneyland Resort’s Halloween Time festivities, which last from mid-September through November 1st this year.  

Signs of the holiday season begin to trickle into the Halloween Time fun even before October 31st, so throwing a few pumpkins into the Holiday mix will never hurt anyone! 

If you have never visited Disneyland for Halloween Time, you are welcome to use Jack Skellington character photos – since “Nightmare Before Christmas” represents two holidays colliding – or even NBC merchandise photos.  Anything “Nightmare Before Christmas” that you’ve seen during the holidays will work for this theme too, but if you have experienced Halloween Time at Disneyland, feel free to share your photos for this week only!*_ 





* 
New Orleans Square

















































Haunted Mansion Holiday
































































Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide)


The delicious Spooky Kooky gingerbread zombie cookie that commemorated the 13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday (September 13, 2013)…













Olaf, in pumpkin form…










Random décor in New Orleans Square…









I love the “pumpkin people” at the (soon to be gone) Halloween Round-Up (and former Halloween Carnival) during the season…
























































Some of the carved pumpkins were awesome!










A “Nightmare Before Christmas” tree in World of Disney…










A random display in New Orleans Square…






*​

_* I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of New Orleans Square, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide) all this week, through Sunday, October 4th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our ninth theme on Monday, October 5th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count.  *_


----------



## MountainTigger

How can I get Reserved Seats to the "Candlelight Processional" on December 5th? Will they be available to the public? And if not, how crazy will the event be to take my 8yo & 10yo DDs?


----------



## mvf-m11c

New Orleans Square











The old light canopy over the alley of NOS




































































































Haunted Mansion Holiday

































2013 gingerbread house








Last year’s gingerbread house


----------



## tlovesdis

MountainTigger said:


> How can I get Reserved Seats to the "Candlelight Processional" on December 5th? Will they be available to the public? And if not, how crazy will the event be to take my 8yo & 10yo DDs?



There are no reserved seats available to the public.  The seats are for VIP's, club 33 members, etc...  You can stand around and wait and watch the CP though!  I have never actually done it, I've been there during the CP but avoid the area completely so I am not sure how crazy it is!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Halloween Time pictures from 2014

Turnstiles with the giant Disney character pumpkins.




Main Street




















Partners Statue




Dia de Los Muertos




Ray Bradbury Halloween tree




Halloween Carnival at Big Thunder Ranch
























Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy


----------



## Sherry E

MountainTigger said:


> How can I get Reserved Seats to the "Candlelight Processional" on December 5th? Will they be available to the public? And if not, how crazy will the event be to take my 8yo & 10yo DDs?



I think that -- unless Disney changes something or adds in a special package -- the only way to possibly have a chance at getting reserved seats is to do the very expensive VIP tour.  Otherwise, the seats are not available to the general public for Disneyland's version of Candelight.  It's a much smaller and less publicized event at DLR than it is at WDW.  In fact, it's really not advertised at all unless Disney finds a way to allow extra people to see it (which they did in 2012).  The seats are reserved for VIPs, Club 33 members, families of Disney employees, maybe some media, etc.  Everyone else who views Candlelight basically stands around Town Square, and they line up a good period of time in advance.

Some people will claim the benches around Town Square as soon as they walk in the front gate of Disneyland in the morning -- and they stay there all day without moving.

The area right around Town Square is quite crowded, and Main Street can get pretty crowded as well.  I think that a lot of the crowds are due to not only the people standing to view the Ceremony, but also due to those who are trying to escape Disneyland to get away from other crowds!

That said, it is a beautiful ceremony and if you love Christmas and Christmas music, and don't mind the non-secular aspect of the Ceremony, it is worth seeing.  The performers are talented.  The setting is intimate and lovely.   The music is joyous and uplifting.

I have seen Candlelight a few times, with different narrators, both while standing and also from seats (when the 2012 multi-night Candlelight took place).  I would happily see it every year if I could, but I am a sucker for all things Christmas and Christmas music.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Mountain Tigger, I hope you and your children are able to view Candlelight this year. I did so last year and the experience as such a blessing. Jesus is my everything. To be part of Him being celebrated at Disneyland (one of my very favorite places) was awesome! Out here in CA, Candlelight is not the public friendly event it is in FL. There are no lunch or dinner packages to ensure a seat. You just need to be committed to waiting on Main Street for most of the day you wish to view. Take Care and maybe I will see you at the CP.


----------



## kylie71

Fro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































 m 2015 and 2014:












When I was there Sept 6-11th, 2015, Frontierland wasn't decorated yet, except for a Cornucopia on the porch of the store....
Can I use that pic, Sherry?

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> When I was there Sept 6-11th, 2015, Frontierland wasn't decorated yet, except for a Cornucopia on the porch of the store....
> Can I use that pic, Sherry?
> 
> --Lori



Yes!  It's part of Halloween Time, so it counts.  Is that the same store with the creepy pumpkin-headed standee (or whatever it is) nearby?


----------



## kylie71

Cool, Thank You!
Sherry, I know this is the wrong thread, but I would like to hear your thoughts, on what will happen when SWL opens.
Will they just have the same traffic pattern's, leading towards what is now BTR? Or will they make a different entrance somehow?
I really the to see Frontierland changed... its so quaint the way it is! I enjoy spending time poling around there...
I respect your idea's as I know many do.... 

--Lori

Frontierland Clothiers Porch:


----------



## petals

New Orleans Square:









Haunted Mansion:













Holiday Cross-over:


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Cool, Thank You!
> Sherry, I know this is the wrong thread, but I would like to hear your thoughts, on what will happen when SWL opens.
> Will they just have the same traffic pattern's, leading towards what is now BTR? Or will they make a different entrance somehow?
> I really the to see Frontierland changed... its so quaint the way it is! I enjoy spending time poling around there...
> I respect your idea's as I know many do....
> 
> --Lori



I would hate to see the Big Thunder Trail changed or impacted too much, though I suspect that part of it may have to be -- just because the theming will be important if that spot (where the Ranch is now) will be an entrance point into SWL.

My guess is that there will be at least 2 entrances/exits to SWL, simply because it is going to be so large.  One of the points would have to be right smack dab where the current Ranch/Round-Up is located, and the theming in that immediate vicinity would have to be changed to fit with that land and not just with Frontierland.    It's going to be weird when it is all said and done.  We are all so used to the look of that location when we go to the Round-Up, the BBQ or the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  It's going to look completely different.     

There are rumors to indicate that Critter Country will open up (so it would no longer be a dead end) and that would be another access point to SWL.   I don't know if that will pan out, but that's the rumor.

Where a 3rd access point would be is a mystery.  I keep thinking that there would have to be some sort of entrance from ToonTown (even though ToonTown will supposedly not be affected), or from a far corner of Fantasyland.

I think that the traffic patterns around the Big Thunder Trail area (or what is left of it) would definitely change, if not change around the whole park as well.  As it is now, a lot of people don't go back to that location because it's out of the way, or too far out of the main flow of activity to really care about it.  Having a huge land based on Star Wars back there will force all sorts of people to that location.

What I am really wondering about is if the rumors of part of the Rivers of America being shortened and the DLRR train tracks being partially redirected (all to accommodate SWL) are true!


----------



## kylie71

Thank You, Sherry. Yes, I know the rumors about Toontown and Critter Country... its just going to make so much more congestion going through Adventureland too, I am afraid!  That is so congested in front of Indy anyway, and where it forks to go down to POTC, or over it...
Sigh.. this is the biggest change I think I have been alive for, and I'm 44!  I am worried about my home park.

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Thank You, Sherry. Yes, I know the rumors about Toontown and Critter Country... its just going to make so much more congestion going through Adventureland too, I am afraid!  That is so congested in front of Indy anyway, and where it forks to go down to POTC, or over it...
> Sigh.. this is the biggest change I think I have been alive for, and I'm 44!  I am worried about my home park.
> 
> --Lori



Adventureland is really the land that needs to be expanded, if we're being honest!    That land is gridlocked almost all day long.  It needs to open up and get more spacious so people can move about more freely!

This is going to be a huge change, indeed.    It was different when ToonTown was being built back in the early '90s, as it was located way back behind Fantasyland, in an area that no one was really going to anyway.   And the Cars Land/Buena Vista Street expansion, while intrusive in DCA in terms of the construction walls and all of that, was largely welcomed because so many people felt that DCA was lacking anyway, and needed something more.

But a huge land in Disneyland -- an already jam-packed park -- that is wiping out an existing section of Frontierland and possibly impacting the RoA and DLRR, not to mention shutting down everything on the RoA for at least a year, is really quite significant and major.


----------



## sgrap

October 2014. We had such a great time at Halloween Time and 2 Mickey's Halloween parties!  I have so many pictures, these are just a few of the fun we had.  









































Christmas decorations were already starting to go up in New Orleans Square by the latter part of October 2014:









We loved the Halloween Ranch area .  .   .  I'm sad it will be gone!  :-(









Haunted Mansion Holiday


----------



## Sherry E

One of the things I most appreciate about Disney is the dedication to theming and details.  What's interesting is that some wintry/holiday decorations do, indeed, begin to appear even before Halloween, as pointed out by sgrap above.  A lot of people grumble and complain about that, but what they may not realize or notice is that Disney is integrating some of the holiday décor into the remaining days of Halloween Time in a way that makes sense, sort of.

I remember once talking to a CM, who said that they try to begin introducing certain holiday décor in a way that that will make sense with the story of Halloween or Fall transitioning into Winter and the holidays.  They try to depict, for example, the changing of the seasons as snow begins to dust the Castle.  In some parts of the world it is snowing by late October, so snow on a Castle would not be unheard of.  (Of course, this year there won't be any snow on the Castle, sadly.)

Also, the décor that you see in New Orleans Square before 10/31 largely fits in with the real New Orleans celebration of Halloween, with beads and masks.  The Mardi Gras masquerade masks usually stay up until Mardi Gras of the following year, but they go up before Halloween because masks make sense for Halloween!

The reality is that Disney needs to hustle to get all of the holiday décor up in time for the holiday season because there is only a short gap in between Halloween Time and the Holidays, but if they can do it in a way that helps tell the story of the transition from Fall to Winter, or in a way that makes thematic sense, I am all for it!


----------



## bhyer

Wow, I so have to get to Disneyland at Halloween time someday.  I considered it this year but then I think of Christmas and that wins out.  Love all the pictures!!


----------



## Sherry E

bhyer said:


> Wow, I so have to get to Disneyland at Halloween time someday.  I considered it this year but then I think of Christmas and that wins out.  Love all the pictures!!



If you have New Orleans Square pics or Haunted Mansion Holiday pics, those are good this week too!

Halloween Time is a lot of fun and I love it, but, in all honesty, Disney needs to build it up a bit more if they are going to sell it as a whole season.  The level of detail and immersion that is involved for the holidays is incredible.  They don't do quite as much for Halloween Time, and some of it is being removed.  So, I think you made the right choice!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> One of the things I most appreciate about Disney is the dedication to theming and details.  What's interesting is that some wintry/holiday decorations do, indeed, begin to appear even before Halloween, as pointed out by sgrap above.  A lot of people grumble and complain about that, but what they may not realize or notice is that Disney is integrating some of the holiday décor into the remaining days of Halloween Time in a way that makes sense, sort of.
> 
> I remember once talking to a CM, who said that they try to begin introducing certain holiday décor in a way that that will make sense with the story of Halloween or Fall transitioning into Winter and the holidays.  They try to depict, for example, the changing of the seasons as snow begins to dust the Castle.  In some parts of the world it is snowing by late October, so snow on a Castle would not be unheard of.  (Of course, this year there won't be any snow on the Castle, sadly.)
> 
> Also, the décor that you see in New Orleans Square before 10/31 largely fits in with the real New Orleans celebration of Halloween, with beads and masks.  The Mardi Gras masquerade masks usually stay up until Mardi Gras of the following year, but they go up before Halloween because masks make sense for Halloween!
> 
> The reality is that Disney needs to hustle to get all of the holiday décor up in time for the holiday season because there is only a short gap in between Halloween Time and the Holidays, but if they can do it in a way that helps tell the story of the transition from Fall to Winter, or in a way that makes thematic sense, I am all for it!


It was so fun to find these decorations had appeared magically overnight!    I agree, it went nicely with the Halloween Time theme and did not detract from that holiday at all.


----------



## mlnbabies

Photoshop caused most of my Disneyland 12-14 photos on my Mac to become corrupted so I can't do anything with them other than looking at the thumbnails of them. So I took a picture of them with my phone and downloaded them to the page. That's why I have some pictures that aren't the best quality.


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## PHXscuba

Let it begin! Let it begin!





It's not real until you have a picture of it.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Let it begin! Let it begin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not real until you have a picture of it.
> 
> PHXscuba



Somehow you read my mind.  Just about 15 minutes ago I was thinking, "Oh, that's right -- I have to mention in the Superthread that I did not see any Peppermint Wonderland when I looked for it."  But I signed off because I have to take care of some things for a bit, and was planning on signing back in and mentioning it later.  Then I got an email alert and saw that you posted this!   

As I mentioned, I did not see Peppermint Wonderland at CVS when I was there over the weekend, and CVS usually seems to be one of the first stores in my area to get it.  It could be that, perhaps, that particular CVS did not have it, but another one might have it in stock.  It could be that other stores -- actual grocery stores -- might have it.  I have not checked yet.   It could be that CityTarget has it.  I have not looked in enough places.  CVS' "Limited Edition shelf" (where they put any and all LE flavors of Dreyer's) had no LE flavors of any kind -- not even Pumpkin -- so they may be awaiting a shipment... or they already sold out of EVERYTHING!   

In any case, I notice the new color scheme for the carton!  It is no longer blue.  This year's cartons have the same sort of color that they had in the old days.   Let's hope the taste is the same.

And let's hope that the toothpaste-tastin' Slow Churned variety is better this year than it has been in prior years.


----------



## kylie71

I looked at Safeway yesterday, they had Pumpkin, and that's it! 

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

"House of Cards – Haunted Mansion Holiday Style – at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 28th, 2015 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ted-mansion-holiday-style-at-disneyland-park/.



​


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Somehow you read my mind.  Just about 15 minutes ago I was thinking, "Oh, that's right -- I have to mention in the Superthread that I did not see any Peppermint Wonderland when I looked for it."  But I signed off because I have to take care of some things for a bit, and was planning on signing back in and mentioning it later.  Then I got an email alert and saw that you posted this!
> 
> As I mentioned, I did not see Peppermint Wonderland at CVS when I was there over the weekend, and CVS usually seems to be one of the first stores in my area to get it.  It could be that, perhaps, that particular CVS did not have it, but another one might have it in stock.  It could be that other stores -- actual grocery stores -- might have it.  I have not checked yet.   It could be that CityTarget has it.  I have not looked in enough places.  CVS' "Limited Edition shelf" (where they put any and all LE flavors of Dreyer's) had no LE flavors of any kind -- not even Pumpkin -- so they may be awaiting a shipment... or they already sold out of EVERYTHING!
> 
> In any case, I notice the new color scheme for the carton!  It is no longer blue.  This year's cartons have the same sort of color that they had in the old days.   Let's hope the taste is the same.
> 
> And let's hope that the toothpaste-tastin' Slow Churned variety is better this year than it has been in prior years.



I should mention that this was at my Fry's/Kroger. I didn't see any of the Slow-Churned    today.

PHXscuba


----------



## BritBrit

Sherry E said:


> "House of Cards – Haunted Mansion Holiday Style – at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 28th, 2015 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ted-mansion-holiday-style-at-disneyland-park/.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So fun!! Can't wait to see in person!


----------



## bhyer

Here are the few pictures I have for this week.  Wish they were better quality but regardless, still wonderful memories!


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> Adventureland is really the land that needs to be expanded, if we're being honest!    That land is gridlocked almost all day long.  It needs to open up and get more spacious so people can move about more freely!
> 
> This is going to be a huge change, indeed.    It was different when ToonTown was being built back in the early '90s, as it was located way back behind Fantasyland, in an area that no one was really going to anyway.   And the Cars Land/Buena Vista Street expansion, while intrusive in DCA in terms of the construction walls and all of that, was largely welcomed because so many people felt that DCA was lacking anyway, and needed something more.
> 
> But a huge land in Disneyland -- an already jam-packed park -- that is wiping out an existing section of Frontierland and possibly impacting the RoA and DLRR, not to mention shutting down everything on the RoA for at least a year, is really quite significant and major.



Yeah...I know Disney doesn't care what I think, but they absolutely do not want to know.


----------



## Astylla

I JUST saw this link and looked earlier today and it wasn't up..now every time says NO availability. I just planned a Thanksgiving trip for us..( call me Annna or crazy) and I was hoping to get in on this.

I am hoping it just hasn't opened up for booking yet..but now I'll be sad LOL. Anyone know ? https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/disneyland-hotel-thanksgiving-dinner/

Edit : OOPS GUESS I SHOULD READ FIRST  Someone posted they go live Tuesday the 29th!


----------



## lorijohnhill

I don't have access to my NOS or Haunted Mansion photos, but here are some from Halloween Time!


----------



## Sherry E

Astylla said:


> I JUST saw this link and looked earlier today and it wasn't up..now every time says NO availability. I just planned a Thanksgiving trip for us..( call me Annna or crazy) and I was hoping to get in on this.
> 
> I am hoping it just hasn't opened up for booking yet..but now I'll be sad LOL. Anyone know ? https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/disneyland-hotel-thanksgiving-dinner/
> 
> Edit : OOPS GUESS I SHOULD READ FIRST  Someone posted they go live Tuesday the 29th!



If things go how they should go, then tomorrow Pam Brandon from the Disney Parks Blog should be doing her annual Thanksgiving dining blog, with a pretty detailed rundown of the restaurants that will be having Thanksgiving meals.  In fact, I was kind of surprised the blog did not go up today.  Then again, I am still waiting on the Parks Blog to do a blog announcing the brand new Halloween Cake Tree in the GCH lobby this year, which has been in the GCH since last week, and they still have not done a blog.  So, while Erin at the Blog got the holiday season dates to us earlier than she did last year, the other blog folks seem to be running behind schedule!


----------



## Astylla

celiacla said:


> I just called the dining phone line and the recording says all Thanksgiving dining will be available for booking Tuesday, September 29th. I'm assuming that includes Goofy's kitchen, PCH dinner and the Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving feast





Sherry E said:


> If things go how they should go, then tomorrow Pam Brandon from the Disney Parks Blog should be doing her annual Thanksgiving dining blog, with a pretty detailed rundown of the restaurants that will be having Thanksgiving meals.  In fact, I was kind of surprised the blog did not go up today.  Then again, I am still waiting on the Parks Blog to do a blog announcing the brand new Halloween Cake Tree in the GCH lobby this year, which has been in the GCH since last week, and they still have not done a blog.  So, while Erin at the Blog got the holiday season dates to us earlier than she did last year, the other blog folks seem to be running behind schedule!



Yeah I was searching everywhere wondering if it was possible THAT make reservations were booked , then I called the line myself and now the "Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving" page is UP - but says no availability which freaked me out.
I know it's common to make the page live before booking..do you know if it's usually midnight pacific ior like wdw closer to 6am ? I really want to do the feast so I'm staying up for now lol.

I've never been to DL near or on thanksgiving so I figured..we have the weekend off..why not ? LOL. Then we fly back down the following Saturday for a week. I'm lucky my husband hasn't committed me yet for my crazyiness.


----------



## Sherry E

Astylla said:


> Yeah I was searching everywhere wondering if it was possible THAT make reservations were booked , then I called the line myself and now the "Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving" page is UP - but says no availability which freaked me out.
> I know it's common to make the page live before booking..do you know if it's usually midnight pacific ior like wdw closer to 6am ? I really want to do the feast so I'm staying up for now lol.
> 
> I've never been to DL near or on thanksgiving so I figured..we have the weekend off..why not ? LOL. Then we fly back down the following Saturday for a week. I'm lucky my husband hasn't committed me yet for my crazyiness.



I thought that the DLH feast had to be booked over the phone.  I didn't think there was an online option for booking that specific meal.  Maybe they are adding one in?  The phone lines won't open until, I think, 7 a.m. PST (or is it 8 a.m.?).  If an online option is going to be available for booking then it could go live anytime after midnight, but probably several hours later.


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> I thought that the DLH feast had to be booked over the phone.  I didn't think there was an online option for booking that specific meal.  Maybe they are adding one in?  The phone lines won't open until, I think, 7 a.m. PST (or is it 8 a.m.?).  If an online option is going to be available for booking then it could go live anytime after midnight, but probably several hours later.



Yeah maybe . I'll be on the phone at 7:59am anyway if that's the case LOL.

This was the link up tonight that wasn't up earlier so we'll see since it says you can book online !

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/disneyland-hotel-thanksgiving-dinner/

As of just before 6am PST was able to book the Disneyland Thanksgiving dinner online ! It must have just delayed in being put up. Very happy to grab a reservation 
Hope this helps !


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

I just booked our Thanksgiving feast at the Disneyland Hotel. I cannot begin to tell you how excited I am
Coming from Australia, I am thankful for this wonderful opportunity. It's been a dream to experience Thanksgiving and now that dream will become a reality. I just cannot wait


----------



## tlovesdis




----------



## JadeDarkstar

Found them

















 All of the above was from 2012.
The below is from 2008


----------



## egritz

2013: 




Comparing Gloves:




Showing Jack her twinkle shoes:








Finally meeting Sally:




2014 (Our daughter was Sally for Halloween, so we brought her costume....it was actually one of the driving forces behind our last-minute trip in November. My mother made the dress, my mother-in-law made the wig, my husband figured out the blue arms/legs. Will include a picture of her from Halloween at the end since we painted her face blue too.)




Finally comparing costumes with Sally. I still tear up thinking about this moment. It is my absolute favorite Disney moment EVER, and it will be extremely hard to top. My daughter LOVES Nightmare Before Christmas and we looked for Sally EVERY DAY of our trip. Finally on Day 4 (of 5) we finally found her, but almost missed her.  We were in line, knowing that she was coming back out with Jack next. As we got closer, one of the handlers started going down the line warning us all that Sally would be leaving soon & wouldn't be back out later. We were about 10 or 15 groups back, and I seriously got nauseous thinking we weren't going to get "our moment" with Sally. Well, Sally caught sight of my daughter in her costume, and i have never seen the line move faster for J&S. They still spent time with people, but Sally was managing time well and I was later told by another cast member that she was making sure that she got to greet our family. She was awesome. I wish I had better audio on our video of the interaction. It was seriously awesome. And we drew quite the crowd with our 2 Sallys (and 2 Jack's, since my son woke up JUST in time to snap a quick family picture at the end). Anyone know of a way to track down the cast member who made this moment so great for us? I think of it so often and wonder if she really knows how much we appreciated her making she she met our daughter AND spent a great deal of time chatting with her.








not to be left out, our son was Jack Skellington for halloween:










Abby on Halloween:





Close up of her makeup:


----------



## Sherry E

For those who are following this thread and need to make Thanksgiving reservations....... as I predicted, Pam Brandon's Parks Blog about Thanksgiving dining came out today - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...thanksgiving-day-dining-at-disneyland-resort/. 

​


----------



## Tyggress

@Sherry E Would it be appropriate to start a December 2015 Check In Thread?  It's hard to keep track of everyone in here who is or isn't going for the holidays this year.  (If there is already a December Check In Thread, can you link it for me?  I searched and didn't come up with one yet).

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Tyggress said:


> @Sherry E Would it be appropriate to start a December 2015 Check In Thread?  It's hard to keep track of everyone in here who is or isn't going for the holidays this year.  (If there is already a December Check In Thread, can you link it for me?  I searched and didn't come up with one yet).
> 
> Thanks!



There's no harm in starting one if everyone wants to keep track of who is going and when, and where they are staying.  I have mentioned here before that I should have left some space on page 1 so that I could just maintain the list, as it probably makes sense to keep everything in once place -- but I didn't really think about it when I started this thread.  I will probably have to do it with the next thread, but not this one.

I suspect that what happens is that -- based on what I've seen take place on the WDW side of board -- a lot of people who are going really want to just discuss the holiday season and basically ask many of the things that we cover here in this thread.  So, therefore, no one rushes to start a thread because we have got an active holiday thread here.  That happens with October and Halloween too -- a lot of times people want an October thread because they want to discuss Halloween, but they see that we have an active Halloween thread so they may not rush to start a Check-In list.   People make the lists of who is going, but lately I don't know how many people have actually been using those lists to plan meets or whatever.

The other months of the year (outside of Halloween Time and the Holidays) are easier to figure out as far as Check-In threads, because they don't involve the same sort of extensive seasonal components and celebrations as Sept-Oct-Nov-Dec do!    Those Check-In threads start months in advance, sometimes.


----------



## JenB1104

Should Fantasmic Blue Bayou package open up for reservations in November since Thanksgiving dinners did?


----------



## Disney127

Photos for this week's themes ... New Orleans Square, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide)

*New Orleans Square - I could only find this one ... need to take more photos this year*




*Haunted Mansion Holiday*












*Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide) - I sure miss going at Halloween Time, it was so much fun to dress up!*


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

I have Halloween pictures from 2013 so I can participate this week! So excited! Off to photobucket to load more pictures before I go back to learning more about a December trip!


----------



## leholcomb

JenB1104 said:


> Should Fantasmic Blue Bayou package open up for reservations in November since Thanksgiving dinners did?


Dates opened today. I have read the times will be loaded tomorrow. 

It's about time. I have been stalking the page multiple times a day. lol


----------



## JenB1104

leholcomb said:


> Dates opened today. I have read the times will be loaded tomorrow.
> 
> It's about time. I have been stalking the page multiple times a day. lol


Times are showing now, but no matter what day/time you pick it says none available.  Maybe they aren't fully loaded into the system yet.  Ugh.


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

We visited Disneyland in 2013 and loved it.  Our twins were 15 months at the time.  I love looking back at our Disney vacation pictures and seeing them grow up.  This is my first time posting pictures from photobucket, so my apologies if I do something wrong.  I'll work on fixing any mistakes once I see how this looks.

Halloween Time:












Haunted Mansion Holiday:


----------



## skellinton

Egritz,
Love your photo and your story, it totally made me tear up!   I am a full grown adult, but meeting Jack and Sally made me so very happy.  I am so glad your daughter got her turn and you have such amazing photos!  Your daughter is lovely, and has excellent taste in movies!!!!


----------



## sgrap

Is anyone else have problems with the DLR calendar?  Last night and this morning, I can only get the schedule for September, and that is only the daily scheduled, not the month. Nothing will come up on the month at all.  It was up into the beginning of November when I looked last week sometime!


----------



## tlovesdis

I can see the hours for my trip (Nov 6-9) but the entertainment schedule isn't up yet for Disneyland for those dates, but it is for DCA.


----------



## sgrap

tlovesdis said:


> I can see the hours for my trip (Nov 6-9) but the entertainment schedule isn't up yet for Disneyland for those dates, but it is for DCA.


That is so weird, I can't even get anything except "September" to come up on the drop down menu!  Thanks for the response . . . so strange . . .


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

I'm only seeing September when I look, too.  This is so annoying when you are trying to plan.  I'm spoiled by planning for WDW, where park hours and entertainment schedules are released before or around the 180 day ADR date.  They do make changes, which throws things off, but there aren't nearly as many unknowns.  I should be able to start making my reservations on Friday, and the completely unknown WOC schedule just makes it frustrating.  I won't have the luxury of attending a second show with 3 year olds, so I guess I will take my chances.


----------



## sgrap

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> I'm only seeing September when I look, too.  This is so annoying when you are trying to plan.  I'm spoiled by planning for WDW, where park hours and entertainment schedules are released before or around the 180 day ADR date.  They do make changes, which throws things off, but there aren't nearly as many unknowns.  I should be able to start making my reservations on Friday, and the completely unknown WOC schedule just makes it frustrating.  I won't have the luxury of attending a second show with 3 year olds, so I guess I will take my chances.


Even stranger,  I just looked at the calendar from my phone and I can see all of it through November 11th! So maybe try looking on a different device. I don't know how that could happen, but that's the case with me. However the last few days in November that I saw did not have the Disneyland schedule up yet, only park hours and the California Adventure schedule. My days are not up yet, but I didn't expect them to be.


----------



## PHXscuba

I am happy/sad/jealous today because my best friend (who I just went to DLR in June with) and two of her kids are at DL today. Wish I was there celebrating Halloween time with them instead of sweltering in 107 degrees here!


From 2013:























​
2010 NOS:







​PHXscuba


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I've been lurking the last few days...my grandmother passed away peacefully Monday morning. I thought I had prepared myself for it, knowing it would be the outcome when she came home on Hospice last week, but it has hit me so much harder than I thought it would. She was probably the best person I've ever met and the world will be a dimmer place without her.

Before that happened, I was able to secure our Thanksgiving reservation for BTRBBQ, so hopefully the weather cooperates. About 15 years ago, after spending the day driving up and down the freeway to see everybody, DH and I decide we would host and those who felt like coming were welcome and if it was just the 2 of us (and then down the years our kids) that was ok too. It is lovingly called the misfits Thanksgiving - open door policy for anybody who didn't have a place to go or just felt like joining us. Some years it was just 6 of us, other years we hosted 40. A few years ago after my mom lost both of her parents within 3 months of each other, we started celebrating in Disneyland to avoid the holiday all together (hence why we eat BBQ). This year there will be 18 of us! While some original members of that first misfits Thanksgiving have passed away, I think I can say this will be the ultimate one. 

Enough of my blubbering...here are my pictures for this week.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm so sorry about your grandmother, Jamie.  Of course it is going to hit you hard.   Grandmas are usually pretty special, and it sounds like yours was all that and more.   I know it will be a hard Thanksgiving without her, but you are continuing your established tradition, and going to a place you love... which is what I'm sure she would want you to do.

I appreciate that you took the time to post here when you have so much on your mind.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## millie0312

I'm sorry to hear about that Jamie!! Hugs!!  Just because it's expected doesn't make it any easier to deal with. Hopefully you will be able to celebrate her this thanksgiving!!


----------



## Astylla

I'm so sorry for your loss Jamie..HUGS. I agree with Millie it never gets easier regardless of the circumstances. Thoughts and love your way.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_2596 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_2673 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_2742 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_2692 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_2787 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_2796 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_2717 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Hugs, Jamie, you are in my prayers. I have to also say I love how you have had many an open door Thanksgiving that sounds very special indeed


----------



## kylie71

Jamie, I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts.
Your Thanksgiving's sound Amazing! I hope you have a Blessed Thanksgiving at Disneyland with your friends and family. Your Grandma would want you to, I am sure.



--Lori


----------



## koalagirl5

So sorry for your loss Jamie. Hugs from me as well!


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm so sorry about your grandmother, Jamie.  I know how hard that is.  I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving trip.  I'm sure she would have wanted you to enjoy it.


----------



## sgrap

Hugs from me too, Jamie! So hard to lose our treasured loved ones.   is that a group hug? I hope so!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thank you all for your very sweet words. You have no idea how much it means.   This vacation couldn't come at a better time.


----------



## dedesmith32

I've never been at Halloween! But I do have pictures of the Haunted Mansion Holiday - which we LOVED.  Nightmare before Christmas is one of our faves!


----------



## Disney127

Hugs to you, Jamie.  Grandmas are very special.  I hope that you and your family have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## dtnrhi

I was looking at dates on the front page of this SuperThread. Are they still reflective of last year's holiday offerings?


----------



## egritz

I just realized that with the announcement of the Star Wars stuff for 11/16 there is NO WAY we are going to find a better deal on a (closer) hotel. I was really hoping as it got closer we'd be able to get into one of the hotels w/ suites on a last minute deal to sell vacant rooms, but I don't think there is a chance of that now. Oh well, I guess we'll be taking a chance with the La Quinta at $85/night for a suite, with a long walk (DH refuses to deal with breaking down the stroller to grab the ART).


----------



## ishbit92

I've missed two themes in a row thanks to going to school almost full time and working 2 jobs! It's a busy semester, but I have a Disney trip in December to look forward to at least .  I just spent the past few hours catching myself up in this thread and other Disney news--my excitement is reinvigorated all over again. 

Here's what I have from my trip last year! I still have yet to go during the Halloween season, but everyone's photos is making me really want to go!


----------



## pudinhd

One of my absolute favorite pictures -


----------



## PanIsMine

Everyone's pictures are so exciting! I went for a day last year and since then I've had the DL fever! This semester is very busy for me so having the trip to look forward to helps! I'm going Dec 11-16 and doing a split stay between DLH and the GCH!


----------



## OHBelle

Sorry for your loss Jamie.


----------



## Sherry E

How did reindeer end up in the New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday/Halloween theme week, *pudinhd*?   



dtnrhi said:


> I was looking at dates on the front page of this SuperThread. Are they still reflective of last year's holiday offerings?



I have not added in everything for this year yet, so what you see is from last year.  I have to do it in stages because I get wrapped up in other things.   I have to revise various posts, and just haven't had time.  I just spent a few hours revising several posts on page 1 of the Halloween thread last night, and was planning to start attacking this thread today/tonight, so it will be done very soon.  Never fear.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> How did reindeer end up in the New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday/Halloween theme week, *pudinhd*?
> 
> 
> 
> I could say that I am just trying to keep you on your toes...
> 
> However, it could also be that I might be at work uploading photos so I don't miss this week when I should be working...
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I'll never see the reindeer again whaaaaaa and when we did our pics were not as much a priority as they are now whhaaaaa...


----------



## Sherry E

And just in case anyone is tuning in and doesn't know what the theme for the week is -- it's not reindeer, or anything having to do with reindeer!     It's Haunted Mansion Holiday/New Orleans Square/Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide)!


----------



## Lucysmom2

Dear Jamie, I send my condolences to you and your family. It is heartbreaking to say goodby to someone you love.

I just got the Farmer's Almanac, and it looks like our dates are rain free (12/17-12/23)!! The idea of big rains during our trip has been really bothering me. With all the changes at DL, I think this will be our last trip for a while, and I want it to be extra special. I am even thinking of a VIP day to catch all the evening shows and parades with reserved seats. I'm hoping DL posts plans soon. Maybe there will be a special dinner to match up with PTN parade seats. What do you think, Sherry?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@egritz: send your story about your dd and Sally along with the photos to Disney Guest Relations. You can use the "contact us" link on the DLR webpage. Be as specific as you can about the date, time, location, and any identifying features about the situation (e.g. CM handler's name or description, Sally's voice, etc.). Your message will get forwarded to the correct department and someone there should be able to track down your special CM based on all your info. With such a special story, she certainly deserves to be acknowledged!


----------



## OHBelle

I am finally getting a chance to post my pictures for this weeks theme. We leave tomorrow for what I am calling "wedding week"! I am thrilled to be going to Ohio for my sons wedding, but I am equally happy to go somewhere where it is jeans and hoodie weather.  

I am taking my laptop so I will hopefully be able to post in next weeks theme! (if I have photos that will qualify.)  

My photos:
Haunted Mansion Holiday (which I found very well themed, but not my favorite)





















New Orleans Square:













I have never been to DLR during Halloween time, so I don't have any pictures of that.  Seeing some of the photos posted of that time of the year makes me want to go!

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## sgrap

So, the first day of the holiday season is up on the Disneyland schedule . . . but I'm not sure we gained much knowledge yet.  No WOC times that I could see.  Did anyone else notice anything of interest?  I'm anxiously awaiting the start of our trip dates showing up next week!


----------



## LadyBJ

I see the Christmas parade will be happening in the daytime. Yay! From the Holiday Lighting caption, looks like Sleeping Beauty's castle will get a winter makeover. Hoping it's right!


----------



## dedesmith32

The overplanner in me is going completely nuts waiting for the park schedule for my dates! Ugh I am in need of major help in being patient! At least I got to make some dining reservations. Oh help me now!


----------



## sgrap

LadyBJ said:


> I see the Christmas parade will be happening in the daytime. Yay! From the Holiday Lighting caption, looks like Sleeping Beauty's castle will get a winter makeover. Hoping it's right!


So is the lighting a little 'show?'

I now see WOC times listed for the 13th and 14th--9:00 and 10:15--but no mention of which show is which.  Hmmmm. Any guesses?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

LadyBJ said:


> I see the Christmas parade will be happening in the daytime. Yay! From the Holiday Lighting caption, looks like Sleeping Beauty's castle will get a winter makeover. Hoping it's right!



I will be so excited if it does! Or has some sort of lighting ceremony, even if it doesn't get its full winter makeover. That said, I thought Erin said on the blogs it would not be getting the makeover, so I'm curious to what they could mean on the schedule.


----------



## sgrap

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I will be so excited if it does! Or has some sort of lighting ceremony, even if it doesn't get its full winter makeover. That said, I thought Erin said on the blogs it would not be getting the makeover, so I'm curious to what they could mean on the schedule.


Or did they just accidentally keep the wording from last year?    I hope it means it will have something, too!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Where is the wording about the castle lighting on the schedule? I looked under entertainment but couldn't find it. I am looking on my phone, so that may be why!


----------



## lvdis

I just realized that Jack Skellington (and sometimes Sally) continues to do meet and greets throughout the holiday season.  I originally thought it was only during Halloween time.  Does Jack dress as Santa for meets during the Christmas season?  Also, can you get Photopass magic shots with Zero during the holiday season?  I saw you can during Halloween time by the large Mickey pumpkin.


----------



## KalamityJane

Oh, this is my absolute fav! We love NBC! I think I have some pictures to add but they are from 2011... is that too far back? 

We have our trip planned in at Dec 6-11 right now - working on flights. Staying at PPH concierge (Sherry, you are the driving force behind picking PPH, I know you speak highly of it!) 

I do have a question about the Candlelight Processional, does that usually happen the first weekend in December? And is it Sunday night or no? I'm trying to see if I should add a night or 2 on the beginning or end of the trip to hit that.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

When will any one tell us how woc will work this year? I want to make my arrangements for the woc lunch at cc but I have to make sure its the new show Ill get.


----------



## egritz

LadyBJ said:


> I see the Christmas parade will be happening in the daytime. Yay! From the Holiday Lighting caption, looks like Sleeping Beauty's castle will get a winter makeover. Hoping it's right!



I'm not seeing the winter makeover on the calendar....am I missing it, or perhaps they removed it? I'm really hoping they do something. I talked my brother into getting AP's this year since he was considering a Holiday-time visit (for the first time) and I'm going to feel really bad if they castle isn't decorated for the holidays.

*  Disneyland Park- Expanded*
Park Hours

9:00 AM to 12:00 AM


Extra Magic Hour

8:00 AM to 9:00 AM


Magic Morning

8:00 AM to 9:00 AM


Park Informationfor Disneyland Park
*Parades*






Paint the Night




8:45 PM, 10:45 PM


Learn more about Paint the Night
*Fireworks & Nighttime Spectacular*






Disneyland Forever

Main Street, U.S.A.


9:30 PM


Learn more about Disneyland Forever





Fantasmic!

Frontierland


9:00 PM, 10:45 PM


Learn more about Fantasmic!
*Event*

Schedule Unavailable

*Shows*






Mickey and the Magical Map

Fantasyland


1:00 PM, 2:40 PM, 3:50 PM, 5:30 PM, 6:40 PM


Learn more about Mickey and the Magical Map





Storytelling at Royal Theatre

Fantasyland


10:50 AM, 11:55 AM, 1:00 PM, 2:45 PM, 3:50 PM, 5:15 PM

*Park Atmosphere Entertainment*

Schedule Unavailable

*Closed for Refurbishment*

Space Mountain


Closed for Refurbishment


----------



## SteamboatVinny

Have they announced the Christmas party dates?


----------



## tlovesdis

SteamboatVinny said:


> Have they announced the Christmas party dates?



Disneyland doesn't have Christmas parties.


----------



## sgrap

egritz said:


> I'm not seeing the winter makeover on the calendar....am I missing it, or perhaps they removed it? I'm really hoping they do something. I talked my brother into getting AP's this year since he was considering a Holiday-time visit (for the first time) and I'm going to feel really bad if they castle isn't decorated for the holidays.
> 
> *  Disneyland Park- Expanded*
> Park Hours
> 
> 9:00 AM to 12:00 AM
> 
> 
> Extra Magic Hour
> 
> 8:00 AM to 9:00 AM
> 
> 
> Magic Morning
> 
> 8:00 AM to 9:00 AM
> 
> 
> Park Informationfor Disneyland Park
> *Parades*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint the Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:45 PM, 10:45 PM
> 
> 
> Learn more about Paint the Night
> *Fireworks & Nighttime Spectacular*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Forever
> 
> Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 9:30 PM
> 
> 
> Learn more about Disneyland Forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasmic!
> 
> Frontierland
> 
> 
> 9:00 PM, 10:45 PM
> 
> 
> Learn more about Fantasmic!
> *Event*
> 
> Schedule Unavailable
> *Shows*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and the Magical Map
> 
> Fantasyland
> 
> 
> 1:00 PM, 2:40 PM, 3:50 PM, 5:30 PM, 6:40 PM
> 
> 
> Learn more about Mickey and the Magical Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storytelling at Royal Theatre
> 
> Fantasyland
> 
> 
> 10:50 AM, 11:55 AM, 1:00 PM, 2:45 PM, 3:50 PM, 5:15 PM
> *Park Atmosphere Entertainment*
> 
> Schedule Unavailable
> *Closed for Refurbishment*
> 
> Space Mountain
> 
> 
> Closed for Refurbishment


Trying going to https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/daily/?day=20151114
Look below Mickey and the Magical Map and it says "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting."


----------



## lvdis

sgrap said:


> Trying going to https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/daily/?day=20151114
> Look below Mickey and the Magical Map and it says "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting."


Don't the times associated with this seem strange?


----------



## sgrap

lvdis said:


> Don't the times associated with this seem strange?
> View attachment 127045


Yes, I wondered about that too.    Back to back times???    Is there some sort of turning on the lights show?  Where is our fearless Disney expert leader when we need her????   Hope her internet isn't back out again!


----------



## egritz

They seem slightly early but in 2013 I remember them having 2 lighting ceremonies pretty close together. I can check my vacation spreadsheets in the morning for the last 2 years times (unless Sherry has them on the first page of this thread).


----------



## JadeDarkstar

OMG your right and there will eb 4 parades a day? wow


----------



## Angrose

I'm pretty excited, I just booked a quick solo trip for Nov 29-30!! I'm so happy because I thought that I would be going in early Nov and would miss seeing Jingle Cruise and Viva Navidad, but now I will be able to see them!!! I didn't get to see them last year, so I'm thrilled! I'm staying at PPH and got a fantastic rate by stacking the Disney discounts, Orbitz promo, and all my Orbucks. Yay!

Here are a few pics for this week:


----------



## Ratherbeatdisneyland

I am so excited!! After dreaming of years to see the overlay of the haunted mansion we are finally going to this year!!! I feel spoiled going to the parks twice in one year. That has never ever happened! I am just so excited! We are planning on it being busy and that will not hamper our trip at all! We are going the Friday and Saturday after thanksgiving! Eeep!


----------



## Sherry E

I, too, was wondering if the mention of the Enchantment Lighting was just held over from last year and has not been wiped from the DLR system just yet.  Erin at the Parks Blog did mention somewhere or another that the Castle would not be the Winter Castle this year (people were commenting on it under the Parks Blog), so unless that has suddenly changed then it could just be an issue of it not being removed from Disney's system yet.  We shall see.

Either way, I don't think there will be fake snow on the Castle this year.  Hopefully there will be some extra lighting put on the Castle, as the lighting that has been there since May should not be "it" for the holiday season.  It needs to be brighter and even more sparkly.  It needs to look as though it is covered in icicles.






KalamityJane said:


> Oh, this is my absolute fav! We love NBC! I think I have some pictures to add but they are from 2011... is that too far back?
> 
> We have our trip planned in at Dec 6-11 right now - working on flights. Staying at PPH concierge (Sherry, you are the driving force behind picking PPH, I know you speak highly of it!)
> 
> I do have a question about the Candlelight Processional, does that usually happen the first weekend in December? And is it Sunday night or no? I'm trying to see if I should add a night or 2 on the beginning or end of the trip to hit that.



No, 2011 is not too far back -- just make sure to add your Haunted Mansion Holiday photos (or NBC, or Halloween Time) today, before the theme ends.  Tomorrow morning we begin a new theme!

I hope you have a good stay at the PPH.  If not, I'll make sure to go into hiding!     I'm a fan of staying onsite, at any of the hotels, if it can be managed, and while the PPH is not the most Christmasy out of the 3 hotels, the tree is a gorgeous color and the PPH is sufficient enough for me.  As long as I can easily walk to the GCH, DTD , the DLH and the 2 parks, then I feel like I am still in the Disney bubble.  If the PPH were way out in the hinterlands somewhere, requiring cars, buses or boats just to get to the main hub of Disney activity, I would probably feel isolated from the magic and wouldn't want to stay there.  The PPH is a close enough walk that it's fine for me, and I can march right through the GCH to get a sampling of the holiday merriment.


----------



## pattyduke34

Ok, I am finally back..it has been such a busy busy busy 6 weeks have not had time to do much of anything....bought another business and my work hours have doubled....did a trip end of Aug for my birthday and now into planning mode for my Christmas trip...My daughter is so eager to see the new fireworks and parade..I have done nothing but talk about them!!!  lol  This weeks pics


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we need news on the woc shows any one any one we need to know that we will get to chose what show to see with woc meals


----------



## dolphingirl47

Haunted Mansion Holiday

























New Orleans Square


----------



## planningjollyholiday

My local grocery store had eggnog for sale today. This is always the first sign around here that Christmas is coming!


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> My local grocery store had eggnog for sale today. This is always the first sign around here that Christmas is coming!



That reminds me that I have to check some other stores and see what the scoop is (no pun intended) on the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream.

I think now that we are in October it should be open season for holiday items to hit the shelves, even though they began sneaking in even before this month.    There are still quite a few straggler Autumn/Halloween items popping up, even at this "late" stage of the game, and the holiday/Christmas goodies don't seem as abundant so far.

Oh!  And then there is this bit of news -- while it is not holiday-oriented, you know how we were talking about the various flavors of Oreos a while back?  Guess what is coming up?  Filled Cupcake Oreos !!!!!!  Here - http://consumerist.com/2015/10/02/unconfirmed-cupcake-flavored-oreos-are-coming/.


----------



## Speechphi

Nothing like waiting until the last minute to share my pictures! It's been a busy week..

We were at DLR for Christmastime in Nov 2011 & Dec 2014. And trying to decide now if we are going again this Christmas. Our PAPs expire in November, so we'll need to buy tix or renew before our trip. But now that the new price structure has been announced, we'll be blacked out on the weekend we want to go. Ugh! Decisions, decisions...

On a happier note, here are my photos for this week's theme:


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I just love Halloween time at DL. All the pumpkins and decorations are so fun. Everytime i see the big mickey pumpkin it puts a smile on my face.



This was my family dressed up as super mario characters at the halloween party.



The entrance to the park



I am going to miss BTR. Everything about it is awesome. i love how the characters have their seasonal clothes on, it's relaxing, and the kids like the games and colouring that is offered.








[/URL][/IMG] 
and finally, does anyone remember this guy?


----------



## Sherry E

Poor Duffy... He just never caught on at DLR like he caught on in other Disney parks.  He did/does have some cute outfits, though.  I could deal with Duffy, even though I didn't grow up with a Duffy in my life and I had to learn to accept him, but I wasn't prepared to get to know ShellieMay and Gelatoni or whatever the name was (I keep wanting to call him Rigatoni) too.   I was glad that they didn't follow Duffy to DLR.    It was nothing specific against them -- I didn't take to characters such as Marsupilami or Gadget back in the '90s either, and it was for no apparent reason.  There are just some characters I have no interest in whatsoever, and I don't know why!


----------



## millie0312

I'm not sure how I got exactly one photo of this weeks theme from
our trip last year but apparently I was too enamored by NOS to take
photos (other then the Tiana m&g) and DD didn't want to wait an hour
to meet just Jack when we saw him (this year he and Sally are character
priority number 1 lol) so here is dh and dd in front of HHM


----------



## rivendellfamily

lvdis said:


> I just realized that Jack Skellington (and sometimes Sally) continues to do meet and greets throughout the holiday season.  I originally thought it was only during Halloween time.  Does Jack dress as Santa for meets during the Christmas season?  Also, can you get Photopass magic shots with Zero during the holiday season?  I saw you can during Halloween time by the large Mickey pumpkin.



Our family would be so excited if Jack and Sally were meeting during the Christmas season, when we will be at the park.  The photopass magic shot would be super exciting as well!!  My oldest daughter was Sally and my younger daughter was Zero for Halloween a couple of years back.  If Zero is available as a magic shot it just made my decision about whether or not to get the Photopass much easier.


----------



## Tink1987

Sherry E said:


> Poor Duffy... He just never caught on at DLR like he caught on in other Disney parks.  He did/does have some cute outfits, though.  I could deal with Duffy, even though I didn't grow up with a Duffy in my life and I had to learn to accept him, but I wasn't prepared to get to know ShellieMay and Gelatoni or whatever the name was (I keep wanting to call him Rigatoni) too.   I was glad that they didn't follow Duffy to DLR.    It was nothing specific against them -- I didn't take to characters such as Marsupilami or Gadget back in the '90s either, and it was for no apparent reason.  There are just some characters I have no interest in whatsoever, and I don't know why!



I fell hook line and sinker for Gelatoni when visiting the Japan parks earlier this year. Already had a Duffy bear from DLP and then just fell into the whole Gelatoni store in Tokyo DisneySea and came out with a cross body bag and a full sized Gelatoni. Nothing compares you for how seriously they take these 3 characters there. Which makes me surprised on how it didn't catch on in DLR with the amount of Japanese visiting. We are going to Aulani after DL which I understand has a high number of Japanese visitors so I am gonna rock my Gelatoni bag there and fit right in 

Loving all the pictures this week, especially of the most beautiful Haunted Mansion in any of the Disney parks!

We booked our first ADR's yesterday and today - always makes the trip feel so much closer, so exciting to get dining booked. We too are waiting for the WOC details to be announced, on our first visit to DL we did the WOC package at Carthay Circle but decided this time to just queue for a fastpass as no-one knows how these dining packages are going to work with possible 2 showings of the different WOC shows on 1 night! Still doing CC though as we just love it there

I need some help as well please - we are planning on doing Blue Bayou as well as it is another of our favourites and thought we would do the Fantasmic dining package. Can any confirm if you are allowed to choose what you want off the menu for your 3 courses? I don't want to be limited in one of our favourite restaurants so would rather queue for FP's if it meant being limited! 

Thanks all - looking forward to the next theme week beginning!


----------



## TLinden16

I made my first reservations for my trip.  We booked a Fantasmic package at Blue Bayou, and also a World of Color package at Wine Country Trattoria.  Can't wait!


----------



## lvdis

sgrap said:


> Trying going to https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/daily/?day=20151114
> Look below Mickey and the Magical Map and it says "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting."


How do you get to this page if you are just navigating through the website?  The only way I can find it is to follow your link.  I noticed the link has "/ca/' as part of it.  I can't find anything this detailed just going through disneyland.com (https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2015-11-14/).  Maybe I'm just missing something!


----------



## egritz

If anyone has made an ADR on 11/17 (Tuesday) during EMH & end up cancelling can you please let me know? With the new AP packaged I'm not going to be waiting to use our EMH, so that I can make use of the PhotoPass+ on my AP, so now I'd like to try and snag breakfast w/ Minnie that Tuesday morning as early as possible. Party of 4.


----------



## sgrap

lvdis said:


> How do you get to this page if you are just navigating through the website?  The only way I can find it is to follow your link.  I noticed the link has "/ca/' as part of it.  I can't find anything this detailed just going through disneyland.com (https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2015-11-14/).  Maybe I'm just missing something!


I think I google searched "Disneyland schedule November 2015."


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the ninth week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!! *_



*……Only 39 Days Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 5 more themes to explore over the next 5 weeks:   Four main weekly themes every Monday from today, October 5, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

Last week, we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist.   We also paid a visit to New Orleans Square’s most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a “nightmarish” Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  And we peeked in at the ‘other’ holiday season at Disneyland Resort, Halloween Time, which collides with the Holidays every year as pumpkins give way to Christmas trees.  Earlier we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and in Downtown Disney.   Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday, strolled through Fantasyland and cruised through the jolliest of jungles on the Jingle Cruise.   We have also stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  We have also explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.     

So…what will be our ninth theme of 2015?  It is a triple header Theme Week, so 3 themes in one!!   Today, we visit the more whimsical side of the holidays at Disneyland Resort!*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*A BUG’S LAND, CARS LAND and MICKEY’S TOONTOWN!!!*
​




_*Since 1993, Mickey’s Toontown has been a place that is easily dismissed as a playground “just for kids.”  But anyone who appreciates the famous attention to detail that Disneyland offers in all of its theme parks will agree that Toontown is one of the best places to enjoy a wide variety of hidden gems.  

Located in the far reaches of Disneyland, beyond the magical It’s a Small World Holiday, Mickey’s Toontown seems to be a long way to go for a bit of holiday cheer.  But holiday cheer you will surely find if you care to visit this city made of exaggerated, slightly kooky structures and shapes; signs, sight gags and inside jokes; interactive inanimate objects; and bright, vivid colors. Toontown is wild.  It’s wacky.   It’s off-kilter.  And it has its own special style of celebrating the season.    

As Toontown is the place where Disney luminaries such as Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck and Chip & Dale reside, it will be no surprise to hear their familiar voices ‘singing’ Christmas songs to keep you in a festive mood as you stroll through the streets of this madcap world.  

One of the first signs of Christmas to catch your eye is the town’s appropriately cartoonish tree, stationed in front of City Hall.  However, there are touches of the season everywhere you look.  Roger Rabbit wears a Santa Claus suit in his cozy nook situated above the Car Toon Spin ride.  Mickey and Minnie display trees on their lawns (Minnie’s tree features pink tones!).  Decorations hanging from various Toontown ‘businesses’ bear symbols of the themes they represent, i.e., some of the Fire House ornaments may be Dalmatian-spotted; there are letters/envelopes in the garland above the Post Office; there are daisies above Daisy’s Diner, etc.  The details are absolutely amazing, and are just one of the elements that make Toontown such a special place in Disneyland all year long, but specifically from November to early January!


If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, don’t leave without paying a visit to the lively Toontown to check out its special brand of Toon-tastic Yuletide decorations, with an ‘animated’ twist!*_



_* Since its grand opening in June of 2012, Cars Land has been at the epicenter of the “re-imagining” of California Adventure, drawing thousands of new guests to that park.

Much like Toontown, Cars Land’s unique details and design are fun and playful, and always full of inside jokes.  It is no surprise that the holiday décor in Radiator Springs – the main hub of activity – would be reflective of those traits as well.

Our favorite Cars characters use their surroundings and tools to creatively decorate for the Yuletide season.  For example, instead of holly they might use hubcaps.  Instead of garland they might use gas cans.  And why leave a plate of cookies for Santa when you can give him…carburetors??  The possibilities are endless in this vehicular world.

As is the case with Buena Vista Street, music also plays an important role in the merriment – I guess you could say it is a ‘driving’ force behind the celebration -- except that instead of crooners and Big Bands, in Cars Land the Christmas songs which provide the festive soundtrack for the land have a definite ‘50s and ‘60s flair.

Put the pedal to the metal and cruise on over to Cars Land for the holidays!
*_ 


_*Much like Toontown, New Orleans Square and Cars Land, the Christmas decorations you find in A Bug’s Land in California Adventure are unlike any decorations you will find anywhere else in Disneyland Resort.  They are very specific to the theme of the land, and really could not fit with any other area of the Resort.  

As soon as you enter Flik’s Fun Fair you see that the Bugs have been getting ready for the holidays, stringing up giant (to us) colored lights and setting up enormous ornaments.  Flik even puts on a special “red suit” for the occasion!  

You will notice that the seasonal touches in A Bug’s Land are not overdone in that they are fairly minimal in the grand scheme of things – and in sharp contrast to other areas of Disneyland Resort – but they are minimal in an oversized way, of course!!  In other words, there are no Christmas trees taking center stage.  There are no reindeer prancing ‘round the shrubbery.   There are no gingerbread houses, giant snowmen or snowflakes nestled in the foliage.  But, what is there, however, is very fitting to A Bug’s Land’s theme and it is enough to indicate that these tiny critters love to celebrate the holiday season too!*_ 




* 


Toontown


Roger Rabbit in his Santa suit…








In front of Car Toon Spin…




















The “interesting” plastic City Hall tree…








City Hall and the “interesting" tree…








At Mickey’s House…








At Minnie’s House…













Outside of Donald’s boat…







Things are delightfully askew at Goofy’s House…














Cars Land

After a popular debut in 2012, Snowy the Snow Car made a grand return in 2013 and 2014…









One of my all-time favorite details of the holiday offerings at Disneyland Resort is the miniature gingerbread model of the (decorated-for-Christmas) Cozy Cone Motel, complete with gingerbread cones to represent the different food stands…

























…And there is even a tiny version of the Cozy Cone Christmas tree!!!









The real Cozy Cone Christmas tree…









This little gingerbread gem was on display at Flo’s for the holiday season of 2012, but was nowhere to be found in 2013…













This Radiator Winter sign was there for 2012, and then gone in 2013 and 2014…











A Bug’s Land



The entrance to Flik’s Fun Fair…





















































Someone’s hiding in the shadows… 









Giant Christmas lights and ornaments…
























*​

_* I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of A Bug’s Land, Cars Land and Mickey’s Toontown all this week, through Sunday, October 11th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our tenth theme on Monday, October 12th!!  We still have quite a few themes coming up in the next several weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count. *_


----------



## sgrap

I see Big Thunder Mountain Railroad on the refurbishment list on the Disney calendar for Nov. 16th.  I haven't seen that closure anywhere else.  Hopefully it is just a short closure for maintenance.  Does anyone else know any more?


----------



## mvf-m11c

A Bug’s Land








Giant Ornaments












Cars Land

Courthouse Christmas tree










Stanley statue with a Christmas hat and bag or goodies





Luigi’s Flying Tires leaning tower of tires with Christmas lights and garlands





Tire looks like a wreath, wrenches which look like snow flakes and filters that look like garlands





Mater with his Santa Hat





Flo’s V8 Café





Flo’s V8 Café Motor Oil Christmas tree





Flo’s V8 Café Christmas tree inside the restaurant





Radiator Curios (wrong Winter) store










Cozy Cone Motel




















Sarge’s Surplus Hut















Mater’s Junkyard Jamboree










Fillmore’s Taste-In Fuel










Cars Land Sign with the Holiday images in the letters





Ramone’s House of Body Art with garlands on the bottom





Mickey's Toontown

Roger Rabbit’s Car Toon Spin








Can’t forget about the Ugly Plastic Tree at City Hall which used to be the Christmas tree at the former Mickey’s Toontown Fair at the MK.




City Hall




Minnie’s Heart Wreath




Of course Minnie’s Ugly Plastic Tree




Mickey’s House




Mickey’s Ugly Plastic Christmas tree along with a nice train on the lawn




Donald’s Boat




Donald’s Wreath




Goofy’s House


----------



## Sherry E

about the ugly plastic trees!      But really... it's so true.  If there had never been any actual "good" trees in Toontown, then the plastic ones might not have been so hard to accept.  The problem is that there used to be good trees there -- we saw them!   They may have been artificial trees, but they were bright and colorful and cheery.     And then, in 2011, they were replaced with those plastic things.  Goodbye to the good trees - forever.


----------



## mvf-m11c

We can't stop talking about those ugly plastic trees at City Hall, Mickey and Minnie house every year until we see real trees. But I don't think that will happen anytime soon. The artificial trees fit the theme and it looked like real trees during the old days.


----------



## kylie71

Bugs Land:









Toontown:















Carsland:


----------



## egritz

sgrap said:


> I see Big Thunder Mountain Railroad on the refurbishment list on the Disney calendar for Nov. 16th.  I haven't seen that closure anywhere else.  Hopefully it is just a short closure for maintenance.  Does anyone else know any more?



 Ugh! Why are they having a re-furb on this ride in the middle of the busy season again? It was down 2 years ago too (for the big re-furb). Luckily we arrive on the 15th so hopefully we can get on it on Sunday....but still. Annoying. Raise the AP prices and close areas of the park. Grumble Grumble.


----------



## sgrap

egritz said:


> Ugh! Why are they having a re-furb on this ride in the middle of the busy season again? It was down 2 years ago too (for the big re-furb). Luckily we arrive on the 15th so hopefully we can get on it on Sunday....but still. Annoying. Raise the AP prices and close areas of the park. Grumble Grumble.


My girls will be hugely disappointed if it is closed our entire trip.  One of their favorites.  Hopefully it is just a little mini-refurb.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

sgrap said:


> I see Big Thunder Mountain Railroad on the refurbishment list on the Disney calendar for Nov. 16th.  I haven't seen that closure anywhere else.  Hopefully it is just a short closure for maintenance.  Does anyone else know any more?



I sure hope it's a short one! We arrive on the 21st! It was down for so long a few years ago, I really hope they aren't doing anything extensive to it!


Sherry, I want to thank you once again for this super thread. I've always enjoyed it (and am looking forward to the Hallmark holiday movies starting 10/31!), but this year I've really needed it!  Seeing everyone's pictures and sharing my own has helped me take a break from my grief and remember the good things in life! I am so excited for this trip!


































Toontown of Yesteryear


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I got info:::

WOC the second showing will be the Celebrate. Winter dreams will be the first one. You are supposed to be able to request what show you want.

So based on availability if you do a lunch you can ask for the second show.


----------



## lvdis

JadeDarkstar said:


> I got info:::
> 
> WOC the second showing will be the Celebrate. Winter dreams will be the first one. You are supposed to be able to request what show you want.
> 
> So based on availability if you do a lunch you can ask for the second show.


Interesting.  I still wonder if you will be able to get fastpasses to both shows on the same night.  I guess only time will tell!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Ill add more when get to them just these were the first ones I came across.


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## pattyduke34

Got to take my grandson for the first time during Christmas time last year and we had a blast!


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> That reminds me that I have to check some other stores and see what the scoop is (no pun intended) on the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream.
> 
> I think now that we are in October it should be open season for holiday items to hit the shelves, even though they began sneaking in even before this month.    There are still quite a few straggler Autumn/Halloween items popping up, even at this "late" stage of the game, and the holiday/Christmas goodies don't seem as abundant so far.
> 
> Oh!  And then there is this bit of news -- while it is not holiday-oriented, you know how we were talking about the various flavors of Oreos a while back?  Guess what is coming up?  Filled Cupcake Oreos !!!!!!  Here - http://consumerist.com/2015/10/02/unconfirmed-cupcake-flavored-oreos-are-coming/.



I saw the Peppermint Wonderland at Smart & Final. I think I saw it at a couple of other stores as well.


----------



## petals

Toontown:













Carsland:
















Melf in front of Flos 






Bugsland:


----------



## tlcdoula

dedesmith32 said:


> The overplanner in me is going completely nuts waiting for the park schedule for my dates! Ugh I am in need of major help in being patient! At least I got to make some dining reservations. Oh help me now!



Hehe, Me too... I just got our park hoppers last night, when I seen the annual pass changes I figured I my as well ensure we don't have to pay any more especially with our canadian $ being so low.  We also bought our Universal Front of the line pass today so that is done.  Now I have to wait!!  I don't wait well haha.  

All the photos are helping though, thank you everyone!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

More news
You can not swap out the seats of holiday parade for ptn on the tour. Just thought id try lol. Didn't work so now just hoping for a special dinner or something for seats at ptn or fireworks


----------



## OHBelle

Fun Theme this week!

Bugs Land:








Cars Land






















Mickey's Toon Town:




















Have a great week!


----------



## sgrap

November 2005:






My son who is now 21!



October 2014:


----------



## Disney127

Photos for this week's themes - A Bug's Land, Cars Land and Mickey's Toontown


----------



## mlnbabies

[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC121509.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC121503.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5963.jpg.html]
	



[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC121430.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/Photo0095FourBySix.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5505.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## skellinton

What time,of day does the holiday tour typically run?
What about the Clp?

All the pictures you guys are posting are so great!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Cute pictures as always, thanks everyone  

Minbabies, where did you get that adorable Santa Mickey purse? 

I thought the Minnie Mouse house tree was cute but agree would much rather hers and Mickey's be real. I am just excited to be able to see their homes decorated this year for the first time. 

I know it is early. I would love some hint of who (or whom) will be narrating this year for CP.


----------



## egritz

2013:
Toon Town:








Car's Land:













Bug's Land:
(Not sure if this one counts since it isn't Christmas-y, but I believe this is the ONLY time we've ever seen Flick!)









2014:
Car's Land:




Every week I am kind of amazed at how few pictures I took last year. I was carrying a 4 month old most of the visit which made shooting with my DSLR a bit cumbersome, but it was really nice enjoying the visit and "being in the moment".  In 2013 I was all about the pictures bc I thought it might be our ONLY visit EVER during the Holidays so I was trying to take a ton of pictures (and the volume I took still pales in comparison to many of you). I think I'll try to strike a balance this next trip We'll see ;-)

One more....This was a picture I didn't put on social media from 2013 because I looked at it and realized WOW I really look pregnant (I was indeed about 10-11 weeks pregnant, just hadn't announced as it was a threatened pregnancy and we weren't sure if he was going to make it, luckily he did and is perfectly healthy).


----------



## Sherry E

skellinton said:


> What time,of day does the holiday tour typically run?
> What about the Clp?
> 
> All the pictures you guys are posting are so great!



I think that the times may differ slightly each year -- and in the past it seemed like some days had more tours than other days, but then it seemed like the number of tours per day had been cut back.  So I'm not sure what will happen this year -- when we get to approximately 10/13/15, we will hopefully know more.

There should be at least 2 tours per day, and the last one will probably begin at 2:30 or 3 p.m.-ish.   I think that one of the tours may begin in the 11:00 a.m. hour.   If A Christmas Fantasy Parade is only running once in the daytime, then I don't know how the tours would work.  I tend to think there might be 2 ACFP presentations in the daytime, and then Paint the Night at least  once at night.  I think there would more likely be two ACFP presentations than only one tour.

In the past I think there was a Christmas parade in the 2 p.m. hour, and then another one at night, before the fireworks.   This year I don't think there would be a nighttime Christmas parade -- probably just Paint the Night running in the 8 p.m. hour or 9 p.m. hour, most likely.

Of course, this is all just speculating and guessing, but, really, this is a weird year with a lot of things going on and the schedule could be kooky.  At this rate we don't even know if the DLR website is correct about the Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting, or if that was a bit of info held over from 2014!


----------



## Disney127

Thanks everyone for sharing all your photos!  I am getting so excited for our trip in 78 days!  Who's counting?  LOL

Even though I was sadden to hear about the AP increases since we will need to purchase a Premier pass that went up $400 each, I am still very excited to be visiting DL at Christmas/New Year's time.  Looking at all the photos, reminds me of how lucky I am to be able to visit at such a special time.


----------



## mlnbabies

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Minbabies, where did you get that adorable Santa Mickey purse?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it from a friend who had it made for her.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

A few days ago I saw 4 parade 2 of each, now i can only find two ptn parades on the entertainment schedule


----------



## jeanico2000

JadeDarkstar said:


> A few days ago I saw 4 parade 2 of each, now i can only find two ptn parades on the entertainment schedule



Maybe it depends on whether it's a weekend or weekday?


----------



## motor58

Hi All,

I am not sure if I should post here or on the main thread, so apologies if I should have gone to the main thread.

I will be at GCH Dec 6-11. I had thought we'd do the park the 7th-10th (monday-thurdsay) but I am concerned about show schedules. I have a lot of questions, I am so confused and any help would be appreciated.

*#1 Question:* I don't see the show schedule up on disney yet for December. How do people book dinner packages without knowing when the shows are? For that matter, on disney's website it says no schedule available at all for Fantasmic. What!?

*#2 Question:* I am mostly interested in booking a BB Fantasmic! package-even though it's the holiday season will this show most likely only show friday, saturday and sunday nights? 

*#3 Question:* I saw the cancellation policy for fantasmic, holy cow! Any technical problem, weather etc and there are no refunds. Does that happen often?

We arrive on Sunday with kids ages 7, 8.5 and 11 and it would be a lot to pull off if we can stay up that late for the dinner and show, but if that's our only time I will make it all work and possibly adjust our air travel time.

Thank you so much for any help with this, I so appreciate the boards for planning.


----------



## mommamonster

I loved Snowy, so much that my MIL took the time to find a ceramic ornament of Snowy for me - apparently the CMs in Cars Land(as I'm sure they are all over the parks) are amazing when it comes to helping guests locate merchandise - it took a search of 4 stores but her CM finally found her one! I missed the merchandise week, so I'll probably post the photo during the cornucopia theme week 

































I really love the design of Cars Land, and the holiday decor is incredible. I took very few photos in total in 2014 but most were taken there, and from looking at this thread, it turns out I missed a lot of the great little trees and decorations! I love the air filter garland, it makes me want to make something similar for my garage to Christmas it up


----------



## egritz

motor58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not sure if I should post here or on the main thread, so apologies if I should have gone to the main thread.
> 
> *#1 Question:* I don't see the show schedule up on disney yet for December. How do people book dinner packages without knowing when the shows are? For that matter, on disney's website it says no schedule available at all for Fantasmic. What!?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help with this, I so appreciate the boards for planning.



On the very first page of this Superthread Sherry has the historical park hours (or link to them). That's what I used to plan our last 2 trips before the official park hours were posted.


----------



## Tyggress

motor58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> *#1 Question:* I don't see the show schedule up on disney yet for December. How do people book dinner packages without knowing when the shows are? For that matter, on disney's website it says no schedule available at all for Fantasmic. What!?
> 
> *#2 Question:* I am mostly interested in booking a BB Fantasmic! package-even though it's the holiday season will this show most likely only show friday, saturday and sunday nights?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for any help with this, I so appreciate the boards for planning.



Generally, in years' past, Fantasmic! is shown nightly during the holiday season.  AND since it's about to go dark in January for a year or more, I expect they WILL show it nightly from mid-November through the end of the year.
Does it show up on the entertainment schedule for November mid-week nights yet?  That would offer a good clue...

Have you tried calling Disney Dining to see if you can book the BB Dining Package yet?


----------



## dedesmith32

Last December - Fantasmic only showed on the weekends....


----------



## JadeDarkstar

here is the Paint the night parade plan for nov (its a weekend so maybe that's why there is two)

8:45 PM
10:45 PM
I don't see the holiday parade yet. It was there last week sometime now its gone


----------



## motor58

Good Tip Tyggress-I see a wednesday added starting Nov 11, but then I see the sunday shows are not there. That is promising, I would much prefer a wednesday show.

I think I will just call instead and see if they have access to other dates instead of waiting to do it online.

thanks everyone, disney sure makes it hard for those of us that are planners


----------



## lvdis

motor58 said:


> Good Tip Tyggress-I see a wednesday added starting Nov 11, but then I see the sunday shows are not there. That is promising, I would much prefer a wednesday show.
> 
> I think I will just call instead and see if they have access to other dates instead of waiting to do it online.
> 
> thanks everyone, disney sure makes it hard for those of us that are planners


Please report back what you find out if you don't mind.  I will be there 12/5 - 12/10 (in parks Sun - Wed) and would like to schedule a Fantasmic! dinner package too.


----------



## Kauai4life

lvdis said:


> Please report back what you find out if you don't mind.  I will be there 12/5 - 12/10 (in parks Sun - Wed) and would like to schedule a Fantasmic! dinner package too.


Just booked the Blue Bayou Fantasmic package for Saturday December 5 online, Good I checked when I called yesterday Disney told me I would have to call back 30 days before. You should be able to book tomorrow for December 6.


----------



## dedesmith32

I booked for December 4 yesterday (Blue Bayou Fantasmic package) so you should have no problems booking!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

I loved the holiday additions to Carsland!  Here are a few of my pics from last November.


----------



## bhyer

Seeing the first daily schedules being posted for the holiday season, I'm getting so excited.  Only a few more days and I can start booking dining reservations.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

The above pic was taken a day before the wind blew that tree down apparently.


----------



## peanutmomma

I totally planned a few extra Disneyland days on our way to Australia just so I could see the Carsland holiday decorations...and to get a selfie with the snow car.


----------



## cari12

Sherry E said:


> I think that the times may differ slightly each year -- and in the past it seemed like some days had more tours than other days, but then it seemed like the number of tours per day had been cut back.  So I'm not sure what will happen this year -- when we get to approximately 10/13/15, we will hopefully know more.
> 
> There should be at least 2 tours per day, and the last one will probably begin at 2:30 or 3 p.m.-ish.   I think that one of the tours may begin in the 11:00 a.m. hour.   If A Christmas Fantasy Parade is only running once in the daytime, then I don't know how the tours would work.  I tend to think there might be 2 ACFP presentations in the daytime, and then Paint the Night at least  once at night.  I think there would more likely be two ACFP presentations than only one tour.
> 
> In the past I think there was a Christmas parade in the 2 p.m. hour, and then another one at night, before the fireworks.   This year I don't think there would be a nighttime Christmas parade -- probably just Paint the Night running in the 8 p.m. hour or 9 p.m. hour, most likely.
> 
> Of course, this is all just speculating and guessing, but, really, this is a weird year with a lot of things going on and the schedule could be kooky.  At this rate we don't even know if the DLR website is correct about the Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting, or if that was a bit of info held over from 2014!



What has the approximate cost per person been for the tours?


----------



## lvdis

I just booked a Blue Bayou Fantasmic! dinner package for 12/6 at 4:50.  Now I'm wondering if I should change it an earlier time to ensure a waterside table.  There was an option for 4:20.  What do you think, will it make much difference?    Always second guessing!


----------



## egritz

So I just went to check park hours for 11/15-11/18 and for DL, all entertainment (parades, fireworks) are not showing...instead it says the info is unavailable....


----------



## KalamityJane

So... how bad are the crowds 3rd week in Dec? I'm looking at changing my dates from 5-11 to 12-19. I see the hours are longer which usually means higher crowds. Is it horribly crowded? I should add that we normally go during low season (last 2 trips were beginning of Feb and mid May). We went over Gay Days in 2012 and that was pretty crowded.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Really? Gay days 2012 we were there too I didn't see it to crowded lol guess it all depends. I've heard first few weeks in dec would be good well as good as you can hope but the 17th or something is when some schools start having off.


----------



## KalamityJane

JadeDarkstar said:


> Really? Gay days 2012 we were there too I didn't see it to crowded lol guess it all depends. I've heard first few weeks in dec would be good well as good as you can hope but the 17th or something is when some schools start having off.


It was probably more that I was pregnant and hot  Hubs REALLY dislikes crowds though.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

lol that would do it.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I had to run into Target today and they have the Winter Wonderland ice cream, both slow churned and regular! Of course I was on my way to soccer and couldn't buy it, but I will be back on Friday for it!

I also so Pumpkin Spice and Candy Corn Hostess Cupcakes - bought the candy corn one and it was a disappointment. Much like the seasonal cotton candy at DL, it was for looks only! I think the pumpkin one was actually flavored though.


----------



## rwhistler92

Picked up my first bottle of Cranberry Splash for the season.


----------



## motor58

Hi Lvdis-I did call this morning and I booked the 6:15 dinner F package for 12/6. I wanted something later, closer to 7, but the CM said she only had 6:50 and that would automatically put me for the second show. I found out on the main thread that that is the official rule but you can ask nicely at check in for the first show. I might still try to book that 6:50 just because the timing works so much better for us. I don't know!

I will also wait a few days and see if they do any mid week F! shows. 12/6 is our arrival date and I'd prefer to do less (not more) that day. I really would like to cram in that candlelight processional, even if we cant stay for the whole thing.....


----------



## az4boys

Is there one post that has a list of the basic dates & details that are known for this year? Awhile ago I skimmed 20 pages of 2015 comments but many more pages have posted since then. I can't keep up! I know some questions get asked over and over so I'm trying to avoid that. At this point I'm not really sure what questions to ask anyway. We'll be there the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## egritz

az4boys said:


> Is there one post that has a list of the basic dates & details that are known for this year? Awhile ago I skimmed 20 pages of 2015 comments but many more pages have posted since then. I can't keep up! I know some questions get asked over and over so I'm trying to avoid that. At this point I'm not really sure what questions to ask anyway. We'll be there the week before Thanksgiving.


 
You want to look at the very first page, Sherry keeps that page updated as info is released. The Season starts 11/13, you can find historical park hours from the past few years on the 1st page of this thread (she has links to the info)


----------



## siskaren

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I had to run into Target today and they have the Winter Wonderland ice cream, both slow churned and regular! Of course I was on my way to soccer and couldn't buy it, but I will be back on Friday for it!
> 
> I also so Pumpkin Spice and Candy Corn Hostess Cupcakes - bought the candy corn one and it was a disappointment. Much like the seasonal cotton candy at DL, it was for looks only! I think the pumpkin one was actually flavored though.



The Pumpkin Spice ones do taste like pumpkin.



rwhistler92 said:


> Picked up my first bottle of Cranberry Splash for the season.



I think I've had it for a couple weeks now.


----------



## az4boys

egritz said:


> You want to look at the very first page, Sherry keeps that page updated as info is released. The Season starts 11/13, you can find historical park hours from the past few years on the 1st page of this thread (she has links to the info)



I have looked at the first page a couple times and can see that the season starts on 11/13. The rest looks like last year info. Am I missing something?


----------



## egritz

az4boys said:


> I have looked at the first page a couple times and can see that the season starts on 11/13. The rest looks like last year info. Am I missing something?


 
What specific info are you looking for?


----------



## lvdis

The schedule details haven't been released by Disney yet, so that is why you will still see last years info listed there.  It is there for reference until the official data gets released.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry - Not a reindeer in sight!!  





















I refuse to acknowledge the new trees they have in ToonTown!


----------



## kirstie101

I love Cars Land at Christmas time! Especially at night when its all lit up! I just realized we'll only have one night in the parks on our upcoming trip! Aaak! Now I have to decide if we spend it in DL or DCA! I'm leaning towards DCA since we'll be back in January (for Star Wars Half) and the castle will look the same then.


----------



## millie0312

KalamityJane said:


> So... how bad are the crowds 3rd week in Dec? I'm looking at changing my dates from 5-11 to 12-19. I see the hours are longer which usually means higher crowds. Is it horribly crowded? I should add that we normally go during low season (last 2 trips were beginning of Feb and mid May). We went over Gay Days in 2012 and that was pretty crowded.


We went last year between the second and third week in Dec (and again this year) and it was significantly busier in the third week- like cms talking about how close to capacity and hard to walk in the afternoon busy. The second week was busy but that Monday of the third week was really bad... This yer with everything going on and about to close I'm expecting (and hoping its not true) for that busy earlier in Dec. I guess a lot of kids either get off school the third week of Dec, parents pull them out a week early or maybe it's right before the ap window closes (can't remember when the last mad dash for ap is). Anyway- it's still lots of fun but you will wait more and do less and it takes away some of the fun of when it's less crowded of course (it may feel really bad in comparison to Feb!)


----------



## PHXscuba

​
PHXscuba


----------



## KalamityJane

millie0312 said:


> We went last year between the second and third week in Dec (and again this year) and it was significantly busier in the third week- like cms talking about how close to capacity and hard to walk in the afternoon busy. The second week was busy but that Monday of the third week was really bad... This yer with everything going on and about to close I'm expecting (and hoping its not true) for that busy earlier in Dec. I guess a lot of kids either get off school the third week of Dec, parents pull them out a week early or maybe it's right before the ap window closes (can't remember when the last mad dash for ap is). Anyway- it's still lots of fun but you will wait more and do less and it takes away some of the fun of when it's less crowded of course (it may feel really bad in comparison to Feb!)


Yikes!! Maybe I will look into switching to November... My fam does not do well with crowds.


----------



## lvdis

I need help visualizing where Candlelight Processional takes place.  Is it as soon as you enter Disneyland and you turn around to face the train station to view it?  Are people still able to come in and out of the park while it's taking place?  For some reason I'm just having trouble figuring out exactly how it all works.  We'll be there on Sunday, December 6, but not sure if we will try to get near that area or not.  Thanks!


----------



## motor58

lvdis-I am curious about this too. From my research it is how you said, you come in and they are all set up on the other side of the train station right by the entrance (but facing main street). I have heard so much about how crazy it is, it seems *super* crazy that they funnel people past this event when it sounds like the whole area shuts down

You booked that F! package too right? I booked the 6:15 to get the first show but had wanted to at least hear the candlelight processional. Not sure if we can pull it off, but we happen to be there during it and it seems a shame not to check it out. Are you going with kids?


----------



## lvdis

motor58 said:


> You booked that F! package too right? I booked the 6:15 to get the first show but had wanted to at least hear the candlelight processional. Not sure if we can pull it off, but we happen to be there during it and it seems a shame not to check it out. Are you going with kids?


Yes, I reserved 4:50 for that night.  No kids, just 3 adults.  What about you?


----------



## motor58

2 adults and 3 kids. If I were smarter I wouldn't be trying to do so much that day and I would also have a 4pm reservation! 4:50 is a great time for a big early dinner.


----------



## peanutmomma

We are closer to 4pm for our Fantasmic package that Sunday.  Flying in from KC the day before means we will still be running on CST - so it will feel right around regular dinner time for us.

The boys won't have any interest in Candlelight, but I may wander that way while they are riding something.


----------



## motor58

peanutmomma-that is handy when the time changes work in your favor! I don't think my kids would be interested either, but 20mins or so wouldn't hurt anybody.


----------



## peanutmomma

motor58 said:


> peanutmomma-that is handy when the time changes work in your favor! I don't think my kids would be interested either, but 20mins or so wouldn't hurt anybody.



Will have to see how the timing of the two processionals lines up.  If there's one earlier, we may still be in the restaurant.  And the later show means we would be queued up and waiting for Fantasmic to start.

We've never actually seen the show - I think the fella and I may have watched it once in WDW, but neither one of us remembers much of it.


----------



## millie0312

KalamityJane said:


> Yikes!! Maybe I will look into switching to November... My fam does not do well with crowds.


I figured if you were going Feb, crowds were not your thing (though are they really anyone's lol). I would say if you could go the very start of Dec it may be best for the holiday season. If you go in Nov when it opens people are coming for the new season and sw stuff, then thanksgiving, then hopefully a break then the 3rd week is the start of really busy again. Not sure how everything will go down this year with so much changing and going on but I wouldn't expect it to help crowd levels- we are already a bit nervous about how bad it may be lol! Could be the last day or two for us is hiding from crowds at places like Tom Sawyers island, etc lol


----------



## egritz

KalamityJane said:


> Yikes!! Maybe I will look into switching to November... My fam does not do well with crowds.



I think everything is such a crap shoot this year! Normally I would say YES - change to the first week of the Holiday season, BUT the problem with that is that the Season of Force opens on 11/16, so we're thinking the crowds will be heavier than originally expected that week. 
We went in the second week of December back in 2013, and IMO it was CROWDED. Monday afternoon that we arrived we could barely walk around New Orleans square (I know, a congested area usually anyway). It rivaled our previous late June 2012 trip crowds and quite honestly it put a damper on our trip (we weren't expecting that). Last year we went the week before Thanksgiving (NOT the week of) and crowd levels were stellar, weather was awesome, we had an all-around spectacular trip.  So when we decided to go this year, we immediately decided to do the same week, but now I'm quasi-dreading it due to the crowds that the Season of Force are going to bring in, especially that first opening week. Oh well, we just bought our tickets tonight (MouseSavers.com put on facebook that they *think* regular ticket prices will be increasing soon as well).


----------



## dedesmith32

LOVE Carsland!


----------



## sgrap

egritz said:


> I think everything is such a crap shoot this year! Normally I would say YES - change to the first week of the Holiday season, BUT the problem with that is that the Season of Force opens on 11/16, so we're thinking the crowds will be heavier than originally expected that week.
> We went in the second week of December back in 2013, and IMO it was CROWDED. Monday afternoon that we arrived we could barely walk around New Orleans square (I know, a congested area usually anyway). It rivaled our previous late June 2012 trip crowds and quite honestly it put a damper on our trip (we weren't expecting that). Last year we went the week before Thanksgiving (NOT the week of) and crowd levels were stellar, weather was awesome, we had an all-around spectacular trip.  So when we decided to go this year, we immediately decided to do the same week, but now I'm quasi-dreading it due to the crowds that the Season of Force are going to bring in, especially that first opening week. Oh well, we just bought our tickets tonight (MouseSavers.com put on facebook that they *think* regular ticket prices will be increasing soon as well).


On that note . . . question about the Orbitz tickets.  We bought them in for our May 2013 trip and then upgraded to AP's.  They actually bridged the full price of the 5 day AP (it was the buy 4 day get 5th day free like it is now).  So let's say we buy them now and the the price goes up before our November trip.  Would they give us the current price toward the AP or the new higher price of the 5 day hopper toward the AP?  Basically I'm asking that if we are planning on upgrading to AP's anyway, is it worth it to buy them now, or does it not matter because they will just give us the current price toward the AP anyway?  I keep hoping the Ebates Orbitz rebate will go up . . . thanks if anyone knows!


----------



## egritz

Anyone else stalking the park hours page? Yesterday it had zero times for DL parades, fireworks, shows, etc. Now today it is showing times, but the Holiday Parade is not listed at all, PTN is listed, and fireworks are schedule at 9:30, which seems super late to me. I checked historical hours and last year the fireworks were at 7:45 the same week in November! I want the early ones bc there is NO way my kids will make it until 9:30.

ETA and the PTN parade is not until 8:45!! Last year the evening parade was at 5:45 which was already dark.  Those times are just too late IMO, and part of why we like going in the "winter" time is bc the night-time stuff has historicall occurred earlier in the evening (at least in 2013 & 2014)



sgrap said:


> On that note . . . question about the Orbitz tickets.  We bought them in for our May 2013 trip and then upgraded to AP's.  They actually bridged the full price of the 5 day AP (it was the buy 4 day get 5th day free like it is now).  So let's say we buy them now and the the price goes up before our November trip.  Would they give us the current price toward the AP or the new higher price of the 5 day hopper toward the AP?  Basically I'm asking that if we are planning on upgrading to AP's anyway, is it worth it to buy them now, or does it not matter because they will just give us the current price toward the AP anyway?  I keep hoping the Ebates Orbitz rebate will go up . . . thanks if anyone knows!



Good question. I know my brother bought his 5-day PH through an association and while he paid about 10% less than gate price, he got the FULL $315 credited towards his $549 Deluxe AP.  I don't know how they would handle it if they end up raising Park tickets before we go....my GUESS would be the $315 would still be the credited account (for my example) since that is the "face value" of the ticket purchased.


----------



## Angel Ariel

egritz said:


> Anyone else stalking the park hours page? Yesterday it had zero times for DL parades, fireworks, shows, etc. Now today it is showing times, but the Holiday Parade is not listed at all, PTN is listed, and fireworks are schedule at 9:30, which seems super late to me. I checked historical hours and last year the fireworks were at 7:45 the same week in November! I want the early ones bc there is NO way my kids will make it until 9:30.


I think hours are just way different last year.  From what I saw, last year's hours were 10am-8pm during that first week of the holiday season time (during the week).  Right now they are showing as (weekdays)

11/16-11/18 - 9am-10pm
11/19 - 8am-8pm (w/7am EMH)

This is throwing us off a bit...part of why we were loving the idea of DLR this year was that fireworks would be earlier which works for DD's schedule (she's 3)...the 10am-8pm hours are perfect for her.  While part of me loves the extended hours, part of me is also concerned about how it'll all workout.


----------



## egritz

Angel Ariel said:


> I think hours are just way different last year.  From what I saw, last year's hours were 10am-8pm during that first week of the holiday season time (during the week).  Right now they are showing as (weekdays)
> 
> 11/16-11/18 - 9am-10pm
> 11/19 - 8am-8pm (w/7am EMH)
> 
> This is throwing us off a bit...part of why we were loving the idea of DLR this year was that fireworks would be earlier which works for DD's schedule (she's 3)...the 10am-8pm hours are perfect for her.  While part of me loves the extended hours, part of me is also concerned about how it'll all workout.



Good catch, I didn't pay attention to the closing time, bc like your DD (who is 4), ours can't handle super late hours either. She may be able to handle 1 night, but not THAT late (9:30 fireworks would put her asleep at 11pm at the earliest, and that would probably be without a shower, and we hate to skip a shower, prefer to get the DL germs off before bed!)  10a-8p is perfect for us too, we can handle that without taking a break (my DD doesn't nap, and I think with a break, our 15 month old son would fall asleep on the walk to the hotel & then not nap at all once we got there, negating the purpose of walking back to the hotel for a nap break)


----------



## Sherry E

Massive El Nino is Now Too Big to Fail - http://ktla.com/2015/10/09/nasa-scientist-massive-el-nino-is-now-too-big-to-fail/.  There's no turning back now, folks!  It's coming!




az4boys said:


> I have looked at the first page a couple times and can see that the season starts on 11/13. The rest looks like last year info. Am I missing something?



This thread was started in December, after the previous season had begun.  I updated the first post on page one when the dates for the new season (this year) were announced.   Other than that -- I have to revise the Dates to Remember post on page 2, with the dates for this season (I have worked on it a bit behind the scenes, but I have to keep stopping because other things come up that take priority).  To be honest, most people don't look at page 1 anyway (once the thread has gotten past a certain point), and I can tell that by the questions that are asked and the comments that are made.   So, I usually end up putting in a whole lot of effort that many people ignore!    Of course, when I don't update something and wait a while to do it (whether by choice or by necessity), that's when someone looks at page 1 and wonders why this or that is not there.  I can't win!

Beyond that, all of the subsequent posts on page 1 are waiting for new holiday blogs to come out with new holiday info -- there isn't much of anything so far.  All of the details that we know have been discussed in this thread, and I even posted a 'what we know' rundown a while back.  What is it/was it that you needed, specifically?

Just jump in and ask questions at any point, rather than worrying about repeating things that have already been asked.  If the info has already been posted here, or if an answer has been given that is somewhere in the thread, we will link you to it.


----------



## az4boys

Sherry E said:


> This thread was started in December, after the previous season had begun.  I updated the first post on page one when the dates for the new season (this year) were announced.   Other than that -- I have to revise the Dates to Remember post on page 2, with the dates for this season (I have worked on it a bit behind the scenes, but I have to keep stopping because other things come up that take priority).  To be honest, most people don't look at page 1 anyway (once the thread has gotten past a certain point), and I can tell that by the questions that are asked and the comments that are made.   So, I usually end up putting in a whole lot of effort that many people ignore!    Of course, when I don't update something and wait a while to do it (whether by choice or by necessity), that's when someone looks at page 1 and wonders why this or that is not there.  I can't win!
> 
> Beyond that, all of the subsequent posts on page 1 are waiting for new holiday blogs to come out with new holiday info -- there isn't much of anything so far.  All of the details that we know have been discussed in this thread, and I even posted a 'what we know' rundown a while back.  What is it/was it that you needed, specifically?



I guess I'm one of the few that looks at page 1.  Yes, a 'what we know' summary would be great. I think that is all I'm looking for. Can you point me to it? Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

az4boys said:


> I guess I'm one of the few that looks at page 1.  Yes, a 'what we know' summary would be great. I think that is all I'm looking for. Can you point me to it? Thanks!



I'm glad you do check page 1!  It's there to be looked at and used for reference and planning.  It seems that most people overlook it or ignore it after the thread hits page 20 or something, and I end up spending time on it for nothing!   Lol.  Anyway, I updated the 'what we know' post (there will be additional dates and bits of info added to the Dates to Remember post on page 1, as we begin to find out more info):






 *Here is what we know for sure about the holiday season so far (in no specific order, but I am numbering them anyway):*

1.  The holiday season takes place from Friday, November 13, 2015 - Wednesday, January 6, 2016;

2.  Returning this year are:  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (daytime only); Jingle Cruise; World of Color - Winter Dreams; Viva Navidad; Olaf's Snow Fest; Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers/Community Choir; Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink and Winter Village in Downtown Disney;

3.  The Candlelight Ceremony & Processional takes place on Saturday, December 5th and Sunday, December 6th, 2015 (2 performances each night);

4.  The Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend takes place Thursday, November 12 - Sunday, November 15, 2015; 

5.   Haunted Mansion Holiday is back, (it started on Friday, September 11th), and there is a good chance (though unconfirmed) that it might stay open through Sunday, January 10th, 2016.  The Hatbox Ghost is part of the holiday fun this year;

6.  It's a Small World Holiday will be back, and will soft open on Friday, 11/6/2015.  It should close somewhere around the 25th of January 2016;

7.  The Diamond Anniversary entertainment -- Disneyland Forever fireworks, Paint the Night parade and World of Color - Celebrate -- will all continue on through the holiday season;

8.  Santa Claus will continue to greet guests at Elias & Company in DCA, as well as in Critter Country in DL (the latter is a new location), as well as at the 3 hotels;

9.  NOT returning this year are:  Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; 

10.  Thanksgiving Dining reservations opened up last month; 

11.  Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Holiday Gingerbread Workshops are taking place on Saturday, December 12th & 19th, and on Sunday, December 20th; 

12.  The Winter Castle will have an Enchantment lighting this year, but it is unlikely that the faux "snow" will be on the turrets, etc.; 

13.  NEW THIS YEAR:  Season of the Force (Star Wars-themed event) begins on Monday, November 16th!; and

14.  The Holiday Time tour is back this year, beginning on 11/13/15.






*Things we don't know with 100% certainty, and/or are very likely:*

---Decorations in most lands (with the exception of Tomorrowland) should be in place as usual, though they may be scaled back a bit on Main Street.  There will probably be some rustic decorations for one final holiday season at the Big Thunder Ranch, but the actual Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be closed.

---The Storybook Land Canal Boat ride will probably get its teeny tiny decorations once again.

---The 3 hotels of the Disneyland Resort are almost certain to get their decorations -- including another gingerbread masterpiece for the GCH lobby -- which should begin going up about 9 or 10 days before Thanksgiving, and will be fully installed and in place by Thanksgiving.

---The ABC taping of the annual holiday special (which usually includes some footage of the Christmas Fantasy Parade) was reported by Inside the Magic as taking place this year on the weekend of December 11th - 13th.   This has stirred up confusion as, ordinarily, the taping would take place on the first weekend in November, which would be November 6th -8th this year.  No confirmation has come in on which set of dates is correct, or if something is, perhaps, being filmed on both sets of dates.



*Possibilities, but not announced:*

Will there be any special premium dining or hard ticket events added to the line-up of holiday fare this year?






​


----------



## az4boys

Thank you!


----------



## tlovesdis

Does anyone know...is it common for them to be running Soundsational parade on the days they are supposedly filming the Christmas Parade?  I just thought it was kind of strange.  It is scheduled both Friday the 6th and Saturday the 7th at 430.  I mean I suppose they could be done by then, but last time I was there during the parade taping they were taping all day long.

I was just curious.  Maybe they aren't taping the parade after all?


----------



## Sherry E

tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone know...is it common for them to be running Soundsational parade on the days they are supposedly filming the Christmas Parade?  I just thought it was kind of strange.  It is scheduled both Friday the 6th and Saturday the 7th at 430.  I mean I suppose they could be done by then, but last time I was there during the parade taping they were taping all day long.
> 
> I was just curious.  Maybe they aren't taping the parade after all?



My guess is that some other non-parade footage will be filmed -- which is what they did last year. They did not film the Christmas parade in 2014.  Also, the two main days of filming are those days you mentioned, but there are usually little 'snippets' of other footage filmed on a couple of the days leading up to the weekend -- just little clips, or talking segments, scenery, etc.

When the auditions were posted for ACFP, the description said that the performers needed to be available to start on 11/13, so that leads me to believe that they are not planning on ACFP being up and running on the weekend of 11/6 and 11/7.


----------



## pudinhd

az4boys said:


> I guess I'm one of the few that looks at page 1.  Yes, a 'what we know' summary would be great. I think that is all I'm looking for. Can you point me to it? Thanks!



I actually just looked on page 1 a couple days ago!    The calendar only shows 1 WOC the first weekend in November and I wanted to see if that was normal for the past few years.  If I remember correctly, it looks like they had 2 showings a night in 2014, 2013, and 2012 so I am hoping they add a second show.


----------



## tlovesdis

Sherry E said:


> My guess is that some other non-parade footage will be filmed -- which is what they did last year. They did not film the Christmas parade in 2014.  Also, the two main days of filming are those days you mentioned, but there are usually little 'snippets' of other footage filmed on a couple of the days leading up to the weekend -- just little clips, or talking segments, scenery, etc.
> 
> When the auditions were posted for ACFP, the description said that the performers needed to be available to start on 11/13, so that leads me to believe that they are not planning on ACFP being up and running on the weekend of 11/6 and 11/7.



Thanks Sherry!  I was kind of hoping they wouldn't be filming!


----------



## Sherry E

Remember, folks -- it's not just Cars Land theme week.  It's also ToonTown and A Bug's Land week -- 3 themes in one!  So those who have only been posting Cars Land photos, don't forget to share your Bug's Land and ToonTown photos as well, if you have them, now through Sunday night!


​



lvdis said:


> I need help visualizing where Candlelight Processional takes place.  Is it as soon as you enter Disneyland and you turn around to face the train station to view it?  Are people still able to come in and out of the park while it's taking place?  For some reason I'm just having trouble figuring out exactly how it all works.  We'll be there on Sunday, December 6, but not sure if we will try to get near that area or not.  Thanks!





motor58 said:


> lvdis-I am curious about this too. From my research it is how you said, you come in and they are all set up on the other side of the train station right by the entrance (but facing main street). I have heard so much about how crazy it is, it seems *super* crazy that they funnel people past this event when it sounds like the whole area shuts down
> 
> You booked that F! package too right? I booked the 6:15 to get the first show but had wanted to at least hear the candlelight processional. Not sure if we can pull it off, but we happen to be there during it and it seems a shame not to check it out. Are you going with kids?





The whole area does not shut down.   It's extra crowded during the time of the performances -- and also during the fireworks, and during the parades.

Candlelight is held in Town Square, right in front of the Train Station.  So if you wanted to view it, for example, you would be facing the train station.  There are seats (for VIPs, etc.) directly in front of the stage.  Behind the seats and around the sides of Town Square there are standing areas where people can view Candlelight.  There are a lot of people standing around.  

While Candlelight is going on, people who wish to enter and exit Disneyland can still do so, but a lot of people try to exit at one time, which causes extra congestion in the whole area.  All of the shops and everything are still open.

It was when the 20 nights of Candlelight took place in 2012 that the Main Street businesses took a hit, but for a 2-night event (2 performances each night), nothing is impacted too much.  It's crowded for a while, but then Candlelight ends and the crowds go back to normal holiday crowds (which are already substantial).


Any time there is a special event -- like the Unleash the Villains event back in 2013 -- that largely takes place in Town Square, people will be funneled past it if they want to leave the park or enter the park.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you Sherry for the summary. I looked at page 1 the other day myself to check for A Christmas Fantasy Parade info and just re-look at that list in general.

It is 101 now. I got some snowman pajama bottoms from  a friend to wear as part of my Trunk or Treat costume in a couple weeks. Hope I don't melt. I got an email from Baskin and Robbins with a coupon for 2 scoop sundae for $2.99. This is relevant to this thread because I then ventured over to BR's website and saw something called "Candy Corn Ice Cream." Has anyone had that? It grabbed my attention for the name for sure but also because it said it is a mousse which I hope means a smooth flavor (I am not able to eat anything too chewy or crunchy). I thought of all of you with that and wanted to pass along. Also on Halloween because it is the 31st, BR's offer scoops for $1.31. Sometimes they take down the banner advertising this so keep an eye out for it.

Keep cool everyone!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sherry E said:


> It seems that most people overlook it or ignore it after the thread hits page 20 or something, and I end up spending time on it for nothing!



I haven't looked at page 1 for several weeks (or longer), but if you post that you've made any changes, I would definitely go check it out!  It's very informative and well put together. Thank you, Sherry, for all your hard work you put into this thread!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_3408 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4294 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4271 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6582 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_7189 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## motor58

Sherry thank you so much, that is super helpful!


----------



## Speechphi

*Toon Town! 2014

















and Toon Town 2011













Bugs Land, 2014













Bugs Land, 2011





Cars Land 2014



















*


----------



## Sherry E

I totally forgot about Season of the Force starting on 11/16, so I went back to add it to the "What We Know" post that I updated here earlier today!  Season of the Force hasn't even begun yet and I forgot about it already!   





flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you Sherry for the summary. I looked at page 1 the other day myself to check for A Christmas Fantasy Parade info and just re-look at that list in general.
> 
> It is 101 now. I got some snowman pajama bottoms from  a friend to wear as part of my Trunk or Treat costume in a couple weeks. Hope I don't melt. I got an email from Baskin and Robbins with a coupon for 2 scoop sundae for $2.99. This is relevant to this thread because I then ventured over to BR's website and saw something called "Candy Corn Ice Cream." Has anyone had that? It grabbed my attention for the name for sure but also because it said it is a mousse which I hope means a smooth flavor (I am not able to eat anything too chewy or crunchy). I thought of all of you with that and wanted to pass along. Also on Halloween because it is the 31st, BR's offer scoops for $1.31. Sometimes they take down the banner advertising this so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Keep cool everyone!



I haven't had the Candy Corn ice cream.  In fact, there used to be a Baskin Robbins around here and they left.

It is hot, hot, hot again.     Last week was the blissful day of 67 degrees (in my area), and since then the temperatures have continued to climb.  I can't get into a proper 'Fall mode' because it won't cool down long enough for me to begin craving things like cocoa and gingerbread.   I am still guzzling water and lemonade!

I need to go inspect the ice cream section at the store and see if I can get a carton of Peppermint Wonderland.  It's time to open the peppermint floodgates once again.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

My hours begin showing up on the calendar tomorrow! I'm so excited! I know they aren't showing the holiday events yet, but knowing I can start watching for parades and other events for the days of my trip makes me happy. 

I've found out that two other neighborhood families and at least one work colleague and his family are all going to Disneyland in that same time frame.  It's starting to feel like Northern California is visiting en masse that week! It's going to be crowded! But my family is great about getting up early for our Disney vacations and we will make the most of morning hours, fastpasses, afternoon breaks, and dining reservations.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

When was it 67 last week, Sherry? Not that it matters now as it sure is not 67 today. Baskin Robbins there aren't so many, mostly in the Valley and spread out. There is one B&R near me (sort of) but I prefer (when I am out there) one in the Valley. I hope you do find and enjoy some Peppermint Ice Cream. Way too hot for cocoa and baking too (I have some cake mixes in my cabinet). I will share when I try candy corn. 

3TinksAndAnEeyore, that is exciting and lol funny your neighborhood is coming to Disneyland. Hope all of you have a fantastic time


----------



## Metalliman98

Seeing as how we will be heading to the DLR from 12/27-1/1, and it will be our first time there during that crazy week, I had some questions related to capacity closures.

1.  I know DL will probably hit capacity at some point each day we are there.  What time do we need to get into the park to pretty much assure we aren't shut out?  What time would we need to be in on NYE, 10 am?

2.  I know you aren't allowed in when it is at capacity even if you have dining reservations.  What if you have a tour?

3.  Does DCA ever reach capacity?  Or are we pretty much safe to be able to hit that park whenever?

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


----------



## ksromack

We got back from WDW on Tuesday so I missed last week's theme.......here are a few of my pics for this week's!

Carsland:





































Toon Town













Bugs Land:


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> It is hot, hot, hot again.     Last week was the blissful day of 67 degrees (in my area), and since then the temperatures have continued to climb.  I can't get into a proper 'Fall mode' because it won't cool down long enough for me to begin craving things like cocoa and gingerbread.   I am still guzzling water and lemonade!
> 
> I need to go inspect the ice cream section at the store and see if I can get a carton of Peppermint Wonderland.  It's time to open the peppermint floodgates once again.



Today I woke up to misting rain and dense fog..and yet by Tuesday it's slated to be 90 again..just..whaaaat ? I admit I broke out my moto jacket , tights and boots today because the weather permitted LOL..I love fall and winter the most.

I've been counting every day and nearly hour to Thanksgiving and then the December trip. I've been fighting with medical issues going on two years and the end is near..but not as I had expected or hoped. I was too optimistic long term it seems and reality is setting in...hard. It's humbling for sure.

I appreciate all the photos they keep me going !


----------



## Lucysmom2

Astylla
Hugs to you! May the magic of Disney help you heal!


----------



## amyg1975

I know that the holiday season technically ends on the 6th, but is it a slow process to remove everything (like with Halloween, the first day or two after, there are still decorations up)?  I ask, because we are coming on the 7th!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Carsland
































Mickey’s Toon Town













































































A Bug’s Land


----------



## sgrap

Question about holiday tours/special events:  when would they start?  When might they be listed?  The Holiday Tour is listed on the tours, but no dates are even available yet.  When do those generally start--as soon as the holiday season starts?
Thanks for any guesstimates!


----------



## lorijohnhill

My favorite Toontown Christmas photo (from 2010)
 



2015


----------



## Angrose

I'm always posting just under the wire...

Toon Town:



 

Bug's Land:



Cars Land (obviously, my favorite!:


----------



## sgrap

Anyone have a guess as to what might be going on Thursday, Nov 19th?  That week started showing up on the calendar last week, and originally Tuesday and Wednesday were 10-8 in both parks. Then on Thursday those days changed to 9-10 in DL and 9-8 in DCA.  However, oddly, Thursday is 8-8 in both parks and all the parades and show times are backed up earlier as well.  I'm guessing that the Season of the Force opening is making them think it will be a more crowded week than the usual week before Thanksgiving, but that Thursday is the oddball of the whole week.  I'm wondering if there could be some sort of special event going on, or ???  Any guesses?


----------



## egritz

sgrap said:


> Anyone have a guess as to what might be going on Thursday, Nov 19th?  That week started showing up on the calendar last week, and originally Tuesday and Wednesday were 10-8 in both parks. Then on Thursday those days changed to 9-10 in DL and 9-8 in DCA.  However, oddly, Thursday is 8-8 in both parks and all the parades and show times are backed up earlier as well.  I'm guessing that the Season of the Force opening is making them think it will be a more crowded week than the usual week before Thanksgiving, but that Thursday is the oddball of the whole week.  I'm wondering if there could be some sort of special event going on, or ???  Any guesses?



I noticed that too and wondered. I hope it sticks...I want an earlier PTN parade & fireworks in hopes that we can see them (10pm closing is too late for my early to bed / early to rise kiddos)


----------



## sgrap

egritz said:


> I noticed that too and wondered. I hope it sticks...I want an earlier PTN parade & fireworks in hopes that we can see them (10pm closing is too late for my early to bed / early to rise kiddos)


I was happy with the 10-8 schedule!    We have turned into the commando park family and by the time we leave the room at 8 a.m. for a 9 a.m. EMH/MM, it gets to be plenty long by 8 p.m.  But this oddball day just has me wondering what it up . . .


----------



## Sherry E

New theme week starts later this morning, folks!  We only have a few more themes to go and then we are all done!

​



flyingdumbo127 said:


> When was it 67 last week, Sherry? Not that it matters now as it sure is not 67 today. Baskin Robbins there aren't so many, mostly in the Valley and spread out. There is one B&R near me (sort of) but I prefer (when I am out there) one in the Valley. I hope you do find and enjoy some Peppermint Ice Cream. Way too hot for cocoa and baking too (I have some cake mixes in my cabinet). I will share when I try candy corn.
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore, that is exciting and lol funny your neighborhood is coming to Disneyland. Hope all of you have a fantastic time



October 4th was the day it was 67 degrees for a while, and then it maxed out at only 71 degrees (maybe it was different in your area).  That was it.  Ever since then the temperatures have been climbing.





Metalliman98 said:


> Seeing as how we will be heading to the DLR from 12/27-1/1, and it will be our first time there during that crazy week, I had some questions related to capacity closures.
> 
> 1.  I know DL will probably hit capacity at some point each day we are there.  What time do we need to get into the park to pretty much assure we aren't shut out?  What time would we need to be in on NYE, 10 am?
> 
> 2.  I know you aren't allowed in when it is at capacity even if you have dining reservations.  What if you have a tour?
> 
> 3.  Does DCA ever reach capacity?  Or are we pretty much safe to be able to hit that park whenever?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/advice!




I would try to get into Disneyland (which is the park most likely to hit capacity first) as early as possible in the morning and stay there.  If you left or didn't arrive until after 11 a.m. or noon or so, if it is a day that reaches capacity, you might not be able to get back into until nighttime.  Same thing for NYE -- don't arrive any later than 11 a.m. or noon, if you can help it, and then be prepared to hang out there all day, just in case, and don't leave -- or you might not get back in to ring in the New Year.   If it rains, the parks will probably not reach capacity and you won't have to worry about it.  But if the sun is shining, watch out!

10 a.m. will probably be okay for an arrival time.


Even if there is a tour, if the Fire Marshals have decided that Disneyland is at capacity, they probably won't let people in.  Maybe there have been exceptions or resolutions to that problem, but when the park is at capacity it is at capacity, and it seems that it wouldn't matter to the Martials if someone had a tour.  I could be wrong, but I think that's how it works.  You would, of course, tell them that you paid for a tour and have to get in, but it might not help.

DCA has, on occasion, reached capacity -- but not anywhere near as often as DL has.  This year, however, the crowds seem to be pretty significant in general, so never say never.  DCA may hit capacity again this year.  You'd probably be safe going over there at any time, but it could happen.




Astylla said:


> Today I woke up to misting rain and dense fog..and yet by Tuesday it's slated to be 90 again..just..whaaaat ? I admit I broke out my moto jacket , tights and boots today because the weather permitted LOL..I love fall and winter the most.
> 
> I've been counting every day and nearly hour to Thanksgiving and then the December trip. I've been fighting with medical issues going on two years and the end is near..but not as I had expected or hoped. I was too optimistic long term it seems and reality is setting in...hard. It's humbling for sure.
> 
> I appreciate all the photos they keep me going !



Astylla -- I'm so sorry that you've been struggling with health issues.  I don't know what that all means, and what exactly you're going through, but I can tell that you take on your Disney trips with a lot of excitement and enthusiasm, wanting to create experiences that will be truly memorable, and I hope that they bring you some relief.  



amyg1975 said:


> I know that the holiday season technically ends on the 6th, but is it a slow process to remove everything (like with Halloween, the first day or two after, there are still decorations up)?  I ask, because we are coming on the 7th!



Yes, technically, the final day of the season will be 1/6/16, which means some of the entertainment will end after that date.   Because the end of the season falls in the middle of the week, I tend to wonder if some of the décor may stay up a couple of extra days in the parks and then get removed on the weekend.

It's a Small World Holiday should stay open through the 4th weekend in January, if history repeats.  You should still see whatever decorations there are in the immediate IASWH area.  

Haunted Mansion Holiday has a chance of possibly staying open through Sunday, January 10th, and then closing on 1/11, but we shall see.

The hotels' décor should be coming down.  

The Mardi Gras masks in New Orleans Square should stay up (they usually come down after the real Mardi Gras).


Not everything will be removed instantaneously.  It will come down a bit at a time, so you will see some décor -- but I wouldn't expect full holiday entertainment or anything like that.   I also tend to think that whatever rustic décor is in place at the Big Thunder Ranch will stay there through 1/10 and then come down when the Ranch and the Restaurant close forever.




sgrap said:


> Question about holiday tours/special events:  when would they start?  When might they be listed?  The Holiday Tour is listed on the tours, but no dates are even available yet.  When do those generally start--as soon as the holiday season starts?
> Thanks for any guesstimates!



The tour would start when the season starts.  The booking window would, I suppose, be approximately 30 days out from the date you want, give or take a few days.  So if you wanted a tour on 11/13, you could start checking around 10/13 and see what happens.   As for any other special events, there could be a month's notice, or 2 weeks!


----------



## Tink1987

amyg1975 said:


> I know that the holiday season technically ends on the 6th, but is it a slow process to remove everything (like with Halloween, the first day or two after, there are still decorations up)?  I ask, because we are coming on the 7th!



We arrived on the 15th Jan in 2013 (I know that is a whole other week after your dates) and everything was gone apart from Small World holiday - it was so funny as the train driver made a joke about it being the creepy house in your neighbourhood that doesn't take down it's decorations for ages 

ETA - just saw that Sherry gave a lot of helpful info above too!


----------



## dlawallace

amyg1975 said:


> I know that the holiday season technically ends on the 6th, but is it a slow process to remove everything (like with Halloween, the first day or two after, there are still decorations up)?  I ask, because we are coming on the 7th!


Im wondering this myself...definitely hoping for most of the Christmas decorations to be up during out trip..11/7-11/10.  Does anyone remember in past years if many of the decorations are up the weekend before the holiday season officially starts?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

sgrap said:


> Question about holiday tours/special events:  when would they start?  When might they be listed?  The Holiday Tour is listed on the tours, but no dates are even available yet.  When do those generally start--as soon as the holiday season starts?
> Thanks for any guesstimates!



When I was on the holiday tour page, I noticed that there is a calendar that seems to have been updated through November 23. First day of the holiday tour shows up on November 13. Click on the calendar date, and tour times do show up. You can't book the tour from the website, and I don't know if you can book it yet by phone either, but take a look at the tour page. It also shows the price as $80 which I thought was last year's price, and I would be surprised if Disney didn't raise the price, so maybe the page is still in the process of being updated.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/


----------



## Sherry E

dlawallace said:


> Im wondering this myself...definitely hoping for most of the Christmas decorations to be up during out trip..11/7-11/10.  Does anyone remember in past years if many of the decorations are up the weekend before the holiday season officially starts?



Of course we remember (or I do, anyway)!   That's what we do here all year long -- discuss all details of past and current seasons! 

Look on page 1 of this thread, in the Dates to Remember post, and you will see what went up last year, around which dates.

In short, most of the in-park decorations will be up.  

The 3 hotels' decorations will not be up   

As for actual entertainment/attractions, It's a Small World is soft opening on 11/6.  Usually the Christmas Fantasy Parade would be soft opening then too.  This year it doesn't look like that is happening with CFP, but we'll see if something changes.

Other things -- Jingle Cruise, Viva Navidad, World of Color-Winter Dreams, etc. -- should be up on 11/13.  If they soft opened it probably would not be as early as the prior weekend, but you never know.  It really just depends on how quickly they can get everything up and running.

You might see the early stages of Olaf's Frozen Ice ink going up in Downtown Disney, but it won't be open for business until 11/13, I would guess.

Haunted Mansion Holiday is already open.


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the tenth week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!! *_



*……Only 32 Days Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*
​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 4 more themes to explore over the next 4 weeks:   Three main weekly themes every Monday from today, October 12, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.   I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).   Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.   This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  

Last week, we explored the more whimsical side of Disneyland Resort’s holiday season, showcased in the contrasting styles of A Bug’s Land, Cars Land and Mickey’s Toontown.   Prior to that journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist.   We also paid a visit to New Orleans Square’s most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a “nightmarish” Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  And we peeked in at the ‘other’ holiday season at Disneyland Resort, Halloween Time, which collides with the Holidays every year as pumpkins give way to Christmas trees.  Earlier we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and in Downtown Disney.   Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday, strolled through Fantasyland and cruised through the jolliest of jungles on the Jingle Cruise.   We have also stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  We have also explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.     

So…what will be our tenth theme of 2015?  It is a triple header Theme Week, so 3 themes in one!!   Today, we grab our boots and hats and mosey on down to Frontierland to enjoy the season, cowboy-style, and we search for bears and other critters in both Disneyland and California Adventure… *_




*In the Spotlight this Week......*

*FRONTIERLAND, CRITTER COUNTRY and GRIZZLY PEAK!!!*
​




_* When you enter Frontierland, you are instantly transported to the Old West.  From the horseshoe imprints in the cement to the craggy peaks of Big Thunder Mountain, to the faint strains of banjo music that are difficult to trace, the moment you step into this land evocative of whippoorwills and weeds, Sarsaparilla and saloons, you feel you have gone back to a rustier, dustier moment in time.   Add in a little dash of the holidays, and you are in for a rollicking, rootin’ tootin’ celebration!!  

In Frontierland, ambient Christmas music is infused with a special twang and it is not uncommon to hear countrified renditions of “Deck the Halls” or “Winter Wonderland” as you roam around.

Around the bend from the Big Thunder Mountain Railroad resides the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly called Santa’s Reindeer Roundup).   Filled with rustic wagons overflowing with stuffed animals and presents, an assortment of Christmas trees large and small, reindeer décor and homespun Christmas touches, the Jamboree was a gem and a true highlight of the holidays at Disneyland Resort!   

In 2012, the lively Billy Hill & the Holiday Hillbillies began plucking out some foot-stompin’ Yuletide tunes at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree as part of their bluegrass holiday spectacular but, sadly, they left the Disney family after the holiday season of 2013-2014.  

Santa Claus and several familiar Disney characters in seasonal attire could also be found at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, and guests could decorate cookies or participate in festive crafts as they, perhaps, snacked on their candy cane cotton candy.

Sadly, unbeknownst to many of us at the time, 2014 was the last year for the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Additionally, 2015 will be the final holiday season for the Big Thunder Ranch and the holiday decorations surrounding the area that used to be the Reindeer Roundup.  A Star Wars-themed land is going to become part of Disneyland park within the next several years, and the entire Ranch area, including the Festival Arena (where the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was held), will become a part of Yesterland as construction commences.*_



_* Just a whisper away from Frontierland in Disneyland is the little woodsy hamlet of Critter Country, home to the endearing Winnie the Pooh and his friends, including Piglet, Tigger, Eeyore…and maybe a ‘Brer’ or two!  

As you can imagine, the Critters celebrate the holidays in their own unique way, and things are ever so slightly topsy-turvy here and there, such as, for example, the Christmas tree located in the Pooh Corner gift shop.   One version of the tree featured ornaments covered in ‘hunny’….but the pots from which that hunny was spilling were located below the ornaments, rather than above them.  (Ponder that for a moment.  What’s wrong with that picture?)  It’s a detail that implies things are charmingly askew in the Hundred Acre Wood.  Perhaps it was a rather blustery day when Pooh decorated his tree?

Folks who have been visiting Disneyland during the holiday season for years may remember that there used to be a sign/banner suspended above a pathway out of Critter Country that said “Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year.”  That banner mysteriously disappeared quite a while back, and has never been seen again (in fact, that would be a good photo entry into the “Holidays Gone By” theme week later in this Countdown).

During this upcoming holiday season, Santa Claus – newly displaced from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree – will be greeting guests in Critter Country, in the spot formerly used for Pooh’s photo spot.*_ 



_* Meanwhile, over in California Adventure, folks might be surprised to see a few Yuletide touches around Grizzly Peak.  While this land is not an elaborately decorated area like some of the other lands we have seen in this Countdown – and many people probably overlook the few bits of merriment that are there – the wreaths and garland are very theme-appropriate, with oars and other ‘rafting’ embellishments.

The area of California Adventure that used to be known as Condor Flats received a makeover and a name change in early 2015, becoming the “Grizzly Peak Airfield.”  While there were no holiday decorations in this section of the park when it carried an aviation theme, at this time it is a mystery as to whether it will receive any themed decor now that it is part of Grizzly Peak. *_ 




* 


Frontierland




















Jingle Jangle Jamboree…









This cabin contained lots of reindeer knick-knacks, and was sometimes used for Santa’s photo spot (when he was not outside)…









Rustic details…







































Rope Snowflakes!

































Inside the Golden Horseshoe…











Critter Country

































Teeny tiny decorations!

























































Grizzly Peak


















*​
_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of Frontierland, Critter Country and Grizzly Peak all this week, through Sunday, October 18th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our eleventh theme on Monday, October 19th!!  We just have a few more themes coming up in the next several weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count. *_


----------



## mlnbabies

Critter Country




[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC100157.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Love the CC pictures and Jamboree. I never did get to see that so will enjoy through pictures. Sherry, I was just thinking how HOT is was during the week a week ago 9first of October) didn't think of Sunday. It was a bit cooler. I go to church in the Valley (in the morning) and it warmer then it was closer to me. Yesterday was a bit cooler than it has been, every degree is helpful  

Astylla, a hug to you from me, too. I am sorry to hear you are having health issues. If ever you'd like to share, PM me. I have a chronic condition that did keep me from DL for 6 years. I am so blessed to be able to enjoy now and pray you will just have a fantas-mic next trip yourself. 

Keep Cool everyone. Editing this afternoon with  candy corn ice cream news, lol. I did go to Baskin Robbins this afternoon and they said they will have candy corn ice cream next week. I was happy to learn it is a completely smooth flavor. I will definitely try some and report back. 

ETA from earlier this morning: Minbabies, you posted just ahead of m after I had hit reply. I like your Pooh Corner picture.


----------



## petals

Critter Country:









Frontierland:
Jingle Jangle Jamboree












Not technically Frontierland but funny story behind this picture from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. So I was trying to get pictures of the characters wandering around and most of them were ignoring anyone over 3 ft tall. To the point where Goofy sat down to colour and when he saw I was about to take a picture he actually turned the other way. So as a mature adult I took a strop and went fine I won't talk to any of the characters. I took some of the christmas colouring pictures and coloured. My Momma started going Minnie  is coming, get the camera Minnie is coming. I was like don't care. Next thing Minnie did this and then spent ages taking pics and interacting:





Grizzy Peak:


----------



## lori71

Frontierland:



















JJJ ( RIP )   






Critter Country:


----------



## Sherry E

lori71... is this Lori/Kylie71?    I just want to know who I am talking to, so I don't address you as a newbie if you have really been posting here for years!


----------



## lori71

Sherry the above post is from me LORI,  ( kylie71)   for some reason it signed me in, under this name... I did not even know I had this account name???????
Its CRAZY!!!!!!!

--Lori

Yes, its me, I do not know what happened?????????

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> Sherry the above post is from me LORI,  ( kylie71)   for some reason it signed me in, under this name... I did not even know I had this account name???????
> Its CRAZY!!!!!!!
> 
> --Lori



  It also makes it look as though you're basically new, with only a few posts!


----------



## lori71

I know!!!!!   I tried signing out, and signing back in, once I realized, but it signed me in again under this account???
Its messed up!  

--Lori


----------



## Speechphi

Lori & Sherry, where are those cute little houses? Near Hungry Bear?


----------



## Sherry E

Speechphi said:


> Lori & Sherry, where are those cute little houses? Near Hungry Bear?



Near the exit of the Pooh ride, along the stream (at least I think that's where I was when I got the photos).


----------



## lori71

Yes, they are in the stream, that runs by the Pooh ride...

--Lori


Speechphi said:


> Lori & Sherry, where are those cute little houses? Near Hungry Bear?


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> I know!!!!!   I tried signing out, and signing back in, once I realized, but it signed me in again under this account???
> Its messed up!
> 
> --Lori



Have you tried clearing cookies and your cache, so the website doesn't recognize this lori71 account when you sign in?  I have not yet read about this issue happening to anyone else, although there have certainly been all kinds of kooky things happening (like the whole ever-changing avatar issue, disappearing photos and smilies and weird script issues on the site), so I don't know what the source of the problem could be.


----------



## lori71

I ran a virus scan last Friday... maybe that was it?
I will try clearing my cookies again, now.
I do not even remember opening this account!

--Lori

OK- cleared the cookies, signed in again... the same result!
I cannot see my User CP either......... its gone!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> OK- cleared the cookies, signed in again... the same result!
> I cannot see my User CP either......... its gone!
> 
> --Lori



Did you clear the cache as well as the cookies?

You mean you can't see Kylie71, or you can't see lori71?


----------



## lori71

I cleared both.
I can't see the User CP, where you go to edit profile, avatar, etc...


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> I cleared both.
> I can't see the User CP, where you go to edit profile, avatar, etc...



Hmm.  Well, I've mentioned it to the other mods, so they can keep watch for this happening with anyone on their forums.  If it happens to one person it will likely happen to someone else.   In the meantime, you should start a thread in the Technical forum, explaining the problem, how you are usually signed in as Kylie71, that you can't see the User area, etc.  Hopefully one of the Webmasters that handles such things will see your thread.


----------



## lori71

OK, I will try.  Where is the Technical forum?
I was out of town last weekend, and just signed in this morning, did not realize this had happened until after I posted those pics!! How frustrating!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> OK, I will try.  Where is the Technical forum?
> I was out of town last weekend, and just signed in this morning, did not realize this had happened until after I posted those pics!! How frustrating!
> 
> --Lori



http://www.disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/


----------



## lori71

OK- I posted over there... 

I hope they can disable the lori71, or something.......

--Lori


----------



## sgrap

November 2005


----------



## Speechphi

*Photos from 2011 & 2014...

Let's start with my one picture from Critter Country 





(I guess I need to make a point of taking pictures out there on our next trip!)

Now in Frontierland/Big Thunder Ranch area

from 2011

















and from 2014

































and lastly a few from Grizzly Peak












*


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> OK- I posted over there...
> 
> I hope they can disable the lori71, or something.......
> 
> --Lori



I don't know what this will tell us, but just for kicks -- I am going to try sending a Test Conversation/PM to Kylie71.  Since you can't see the User area in this lori71 account, see if the alert for the PM pops up in your email inbox.  If it does, follow the link in the email and see if it brings you to Kylie71 or lori71.

I guess I want to see if the system is  recognizing both of your accounts as two separate accounts, or somehow recognizing them as one.


----------



## lori71

So far nothing!  No notification email even!


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> So far nothing!  No notification email even!



Hmmm.. I sent a test PM to Kylie71, and that account was recognized.  It popped up when I just typed in K-Y-L-I.  There should be an email alert to the email address you use for that account.   Very weird.


----------



## lori71

Now I am scared I will never get my Kylie71 account back!  I have posted all my pics from there, and my friends know me!  How weird and scary!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

lori71 said:


> Now I am scared I will never get my Kylie71 account back!  I have posted all my pics from there, and my friends know me!  How weird and scary!
> 
> --Lori



Well, it is a good sign that the system at least still recognized Kylie71 when I sent the test PM.  If it hadn't, I might have been concerned that your account somehow got deleted or knocked out of the system.   BUT... that doesn't explain why it is, essentially, redirecting you to lori71 when you sign in, instead of taking you right to Kylie71.  I don't understand how that is happening, nor do I understand why you can't view your User section, or why the email alert did not come through when I sent the test.

I am hoping a Webmaster can investigate fairly soon.

Before we switched to this Xenforo platform, on the old vBulletin platform I would sometimes click on links to threads and notice that I was signed in as someone else!  It happened several times -- I would look in the upper right corner and see that I was signed in as someone I had never heard of.  I know it happened to at least one other DIS'er as well.  That's scary to think that someone could just randomly access someone's account without even trying.  Always make sure to totally sign out when you leave The DIS for the day, just in case.

And... just in case you can't see your red alerts, Mary Jo responded to your thread in the Technical forum.


----------



## kylie71

Thank You, its fixed, but its still weird!!!!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Thank You, its fixed, but its still weird!!!!!
> 
> --Lori



Well, at least we've got you back as your regular self -- I was beginning to wonder if you were an impostor!!!


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few for this weeks theme...I am sooo excited can not wait to get there again!!


----------



## kylie71

I sent you a PM, did you get it?  Sometimes, when I respond to PM's people do not get them...
Yes, I have myself back, my beloved Pluto avatar! 
Sorry I hijacked this thread!
Beautiful pics everyone!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I sent you a PM, did you get it?  Sometimes, when I respond to PM's people do not get them...
> Yes, I have myself back, my beloved Pluto avatar!
> Sorry I hijacked this thread!
> Beautiful pics everyone!
> 
> --Lori



Yes.  Got it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grizzly Peak

















Critter Country
























Frontierland


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Lori, welcome back! I'm sorry you had that tech trouble on here. For me, on this computer (Win 7 with IE 11) I still see no box that shows all the smilies or font color. On older computer with Vista and IE 9 it is there. I know IE11 is sometimes not compatible with sites and maybe temporarily that is part of what happened with you. what matters is all fixed. 

Sherry that is strange that you suddenly noticed you were logged in as someone else. 

To everyone, I love all the Critter Country and especially Pooh and friends photos, so cute. Is the "Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year" banner on the entrance to critter Country? I don't remember seeing that last year. The photo a couple of you posted of a bear in a wagon is adorable


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Lori, welcome back! I'm sorry you had that tech trouble on here. For me, on this computer (Win 7 with IE 11) I still see no box that shows all the smilies or font color. On older computer with Vista and IE 9 it is there. I know IE11 is sometimes not compatible with sites and maybe temporarily that is part of what happened with you. what matters is all fixed.
> 
> Sherry that is strange that you suddenly noticed you were logged in as someone else.
> 
> To everyone, I love all the Critter Country and especially Pooh and friends photos, so cute. Is the "Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year" banner on the entrance to critter Country? I don't remember seeing that last year. The photo a couple of you posted of a bear in a wagon is adorable



I mentioned in my intro to this week's theme that "Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year" is gone!

From my into:  "*Folks who have been visiting Disneyland during the holiday season for years may remember that there used to be a sign/banner suspended above a pathway out of Critter Country that said 'Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year.'  That banner mysteriously disappeared quite a while back, and has never been seen again (in fact, that would be a good photo entry into the 'Holidays Gone By' theme week later in this Countdown)."*


----------



## flyingdumbo127

My apology Sherry for missing that earlier, thank you for the info. The banner is adorable. I would have loved to see it.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> My apology Sherry for missing that earlier, thank you for the info. The banner is adorable. I would have loved to see it.



No worries.  It's just when people come here looking for info, if it's not there then they wonder where it is.  If it's there, they don't see it! 

The banner is one of the many, many things that has taken a trip to Yesterland and never returned!    But we have a whole theme week about that coming up soon, so stay tuned to see all of the things that are gone forever!


----------



## lorijohnhill




----------



## egritz

2013:
I only have Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree for this theme.


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## millie0312

Sherry I thought of you and DLR today lol a full shelf of it and another of the pumpkin too plus they had some slow churned in another section in the back, so nobody would see it lol


----------



## Sherry E

millie0312 said:


> Sherry I thought of you and DLR today lol a full shelf of it and another of the pumpkin too plus they had some slow churned in another section in the back, so nobody would see it lol View attachment 128764



Hee hee!  You must have read my mind.  About one hour ago I  was just thinking that I have to go hunt down that ice cream today or tomorrow.  It's been so hot -- so it's a perfect time for ice cream anyway!!!  But the peppermint flavor is what brings it into the holiday season, so it's a good transition from 'summer' to 'holiday.'   

Even though, for a year or two, some people seemed to like that pesky Slow Churned (or so they said on the Dreyer's Facebook page), last year I think the tide shifted a bit, and more people were gravitating towards the "real" ice cream.  Other Slow Churned flavors might be fine, but as far as Peppermint Wonderland was concerned, to me it tasted like frozen toothpaste.  I can see why the store is shoving the Slow Churned in the back, out of the way.

The real shock was when I noticed that my 99 Cents Only Store has a whole shelf full of Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland that no one was buying (just a few months ago).  You know that if people are passing up a 99 cent deal on a carton of Dreyer's ice cream -- you know that if I am passing up a 99 cent carton of it --  something must have gone awry!     They certainly did not have any of the full fat Grand Peppermint Wonderland at the 99 Cents Only store -- because it was probably too popular in other stores to sell for only 99 cents.

Anyone out there following along -- who has never been to DLR during the holidays in the past -- should know that this Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (shown in millie0312's photo above) is also what is served at DLR for the duration of the holiday season.  You can get it at Gibson Girl and the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ in Disneyland, and you can get it at Clarabelle's in DCA.  There are probably other places that sell it too, but those are the commonly known places.

In 2013 there was a Great Peppermint Ice Cream Shortage at Disneyland Resort.  It was horrifying.  That was the year of Limited Time Magic, so Disneyland sold some of the peppermint ice cream for their "Christmas in July" event.  Then, when November rolled around and it was time for the holidays to begin... no peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl or at Clarabelle's!!!!!!!!    There was a whole issue of DLR not getting the right "tub size" from Dreyer's.  

Suddenly it was anarchy at DLR, as peppermint ice cream enthusiasts united and set out to try to find it in either park.  It was discovered that Ghirardelli had the ice cream early in November 2013, but quickly sold out and did not get in anymore for the rest of the season!   It was also learned that the ice cream was lurking on the dessert menu at the Blue Bayou, and at the BBQ.

But, for those who wanted a simple peppermint-encrusted cone with peppermint ice cream in it, they were pretty much out of luck until the week of Christmas, when the ice cream suddenly appeared at Gibson Girl as part of Limited Time Magic again!

Thankfully, mercifully, order and sanity were restored in November 2014, when the peppermint ice cream returned to GG and to Clarabelle's, among other places -- proper tub size and all.  All was right with the world.


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> But, for those who wanted a simple peppermint-encrusted cone with peppermint ice cream in it.



O.
M.
G.

 

This is now on my must-have list when we go for DH's birthday in December!


----------



## Sherry E

Tyggress said:


> O.
> M.
> G.
> 
> 
> 
> This is now on my must-have list when we go for DH's birthday in December!



Good idea!  Honestly, I don't trust DLR with the peppermint ice cream.  Even though they had it last year, after that fiasco in 2013 and the things that have gone missing in 2015 or are about to disappear forever after this year I don't trust them to have the ice cream all season long this year.  They may pull some stunt where it's only available at table service restaurants, or some other craziness.  Or they may not get it at all.  So, if you see the peppermint ice cream at one of the counter service places in the parks, jump on it!  

There are a couple of different versions of the cone itself -- one with chocolate and crushed candy cane bits on it, and one with chocolate and red and green sprinkles, with a peppermint-ish flavor!


----------



## DizMe

Forgive me if this has been posted, but I didn't see it.  I was just wondering if anyone had been able to book the Holiday Tour yet?  Do the tours start Nov 13?  There still are not times listed on the Disneyland.com site.  I was hoping to find out what the agenda is this year.  Is there only going to be one tour/day?  I always liked going on the second tour so I could watch the parade at night, but with PtN I don't know how it's going to work.


----------



## Sherry E

DizMe said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, but I didn't see it.  I was just wondering if anyone had been able to book the Holiday Tour yet?  Do the tours start Nov 13?  There still are not times listed on the Disneyland.com site.  I was hoping to find out what the agenda is this year.  Is there only going to be one tour/day?  I always liked going on the second tour so I could watch the parade at night, but with PtN I don't know how it's going to work.



You read my mind too!  No one has posted about being able to book it yet, but I was going to ask later today or tomorrow if anyone had done it!!  The tours should begin on 11/13, and the booking window should open up in the next day or two, if not today.

I suspect that PtN is not going to be included in the tour package, but they may try to squeeze in 2 showings of A Christmas Fantasy Parade to accommodate more tour folks, and then run PtN a bit later.  I tend to think there may still be at least two tours on some -- if not all -- days, but I wonder how they will handle the seating for ACFP if there should be only one Christmas parade in a day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Frontierland
























Grizzly Peak

Rushin River store




Redwood Creek Challenge Trail








Critter Country

Winnie the Pooh ride




Pooh Corner




Inside Pooh Corner Store












Splash Mountain


----------



## JadeDarkstar

When I talked to some one they said that ptn would not get seats from the tour, but I seem to wonder if maybe that's changed? I do not see the Christmas parade any where. Don't know when they will be. I talked to some one on the phone and we all know sometimes they do not have the right info.


----------



## kristabelle13

I had a question about the tour too - I just noticed for Nov 24, there are two tour times 10am and 12:45pm but no parade time listed on the schedule? 

My booking window isn't for another 3 weeks, but I was curious as to how you know what parade you'll see? Do they say when you call, is that how it works? (I'm int'l so don't want to call until I have to lol) 

Also, I could be blind as a bat, but I also haven't seen WoC Winter Dreams on the schedule? Do you think we'll see that spelled out on the schedule? 

Thank, as always, to you wonderful people for your help


----------



## DizMe

kristabelle13, where do you see the tour times?  Are they on the calendar?  The times aren't posted on the Holiday Tour info page.  I wonder if they're just plugging in the previous years' tour times on the calendar.

edited to add: ok, I think I looked at it wrong.  I think what it's saying on the tour page is today's date and no tour times (since they haven't started yet!).


----------



## lvdis

Do you normally have to call to arrange the Holiday Tour or should it be available to be booked online?


----------



## Sherry E

lvdis said:


> Do you normally have to call to arrange the Holiday Tour or should it be available to be booked online?



You have to call.



kristabelle13 said:


> I had a question about the tour too - I just noticed for Nov 24, there are two tour times 10am and 12:45pm but no parade time listed on the schedule?
> 
> My booking window isn't for another 3 weeks, but I was curious as to how you know what parade you'll see? Do they say when you call, is that how it works? (I'm int'l so don't want to call until I have to lol)
> 
> Also, I could be blind as a bat, but I also haven't seen WoC Winter Dreams on the schedule? Do you think we'll see that spelled out on the schedule?
> 
> Thank, as always, to you wonderful people for your help



If there is, indeed, going to be more than one parade, I think they will tell  you which one it is when you book the tour.  I would assume that the later tours get the later parades, and the earlier tours get the earlier parades (but not Paint the Night, I guess).  

Disneyland's calendar is a little kooky in that sometimes there are obvious things that don't appear on it, or they appear and disappear -- such as one year when the Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting was not showing on the calendar, even though it was happening all season long.  Sometimes It's a Small World Holiday will appear and disappear too, even though it is active all season long.  I would hope that Disney would do everyone the courtesy of letting us know which WoC is Winter Dreams and which one is Celebrate.  It would have to appear at some point on the line-up.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> Hee hee!  You must have read my mind.  About one hour ago I  was just thinking that I have to go hunt down that ice cream today or tomorrow.  It's been so hot -- so it's a perfect time for ice cream anyway!!!  But the peppermint flavor is what brings it into the holiday season, so it's a good transition from 'summer' to 'holiday.'
> 
> Even though, for a year or two, some people seemed to like that pesky Slow Churned (or so they said on the Dreyer's Facebook page), last year I think the tide shifted a bit, and more people were gravitating towards the "real" ice cream.  Other Slow Churned flavors might be fine, but as far as Peppermint Wonderland was concerned, to me it tasted like frozen toothpaste.  I can see why the store is shoving the Slow Churned in the back, out of the way.
> 
> The real shock was when I noticed that my 99 Cents Only Store has a whole shelf full of Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland that no one was buying (just a few months ago).  You know that if people are passing up a 99 cent deal on a carton of Dreyer's ice cream -- you know that if I am passing up a 99 cent carton of it --  something must have gone awry!     They certainly did not have any of the full fat Grand Peppermint Wonderland at the 99 Cents Only store -- because it was probably too popular in other stores to sell for only 99 cents.
> 
> Anyone out there following along -- who has never been to DLR during the holidays in the past -- should know that this Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (shown in millie0312's photo above) is also what is served at DLR for the duration of the holiday season.  You can get it at Gibson Girl and the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ in Disneyland, and you can get it at Clarabelle's in DCA.  There are probably other places that sell it too, but those are the commonly known places.
> 
> In 2013 there was a Great Peppermint Ice Cream Shortage at Disneyland Resort.  It was horrifying.  That was the year of Limited Time Magic, so Disneyland sold some of the peppermint ice cream for their "Christmas in July" event.  Then, when November rolled around and it was time for the holidays to begin... no peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl or at Clarabelle's!!!!!!!!    There was a whole issue of DLR not getting the right "tub size" from Dreyer's.
> 
> Suddenly it was anarchy at DLR, as peppermint ice cream enthusiasts united and set out to try to find it in either park.  It was discovered that Ghirardelli had the ice cream early in November 2013, but quickly sold out and did not get in anymore for the rest of the season!   It was also learned that the ice cream was lurking on the dessert menu at the Blue Bayou, and at the BBQ.
> 
> But, for those who wanted a simple peppermint-encrusted cone with peppermint ice cream in it, they were pretty much out of luck until the week of Christmas, when the ice cream suddenly appeared at Gibson Girl as part of Limited Time Magic again!
> 
> Thankfully, mercifully, order and sanity were restored in November 2014, when the peppermint ice cream returned to GG and to Clarabelle's, among other places -- proper tub size and all.  All was right with the world.



You know, I actually love Slow Churned!  It's pretty much all I eat.  However, I cannot tell you what I think about the peppermint, because I actually don't like peppermint.  Phew...I'm a little scared to say that in public. lol I like candy canes, but that's about it!  Personally, we have a local brand that makes sugar cookie ice cream which is my favorite. They have pumpkin right now. It's good, but sugar cookie season does not last long enough if you ask me!


----------



## kristabelle13

Got it - thanks, Sherry! As always, incredibly helpful.  

It seems like the 60th has added quite a few wrinkles to the planning. But, like wrinkles, everything will get ironed out in due time!


----------



## Sherry E

keahgirl8 said:


> You know, I actually love Slow Churned!  It's pretty much all I eat.  However, I cannot tell you what I think about the peppermint, because I actually don't like peppermint.  Phew...I'm a little scared to say that in public. lol I like candy canes, but that's about it!  Personally, we have a local brand that makes sugar cookie ice cream which is my favorite. They have pumpkin right now. It's good, but sugar cookie season does not last long enough if you ask me!



Peppermint seems to be a 'love it or hate' it thing.  And some people mistake the green mint ice cream for being peppermint, but 'true' peppermint -- for the holidays, with the crushed up candy cane pieces -- should be pink and carry a strong-but-not-overwhelming candy cane flavor.  The Slow Churned variety is a lighter color and the peppermint is too harsh against the bland flavor of the cream.  Slow Churned doesn't work well with that flavor, I think.  

I've had something Slow Churned in the past -- another flavor, and I don't remember what it was -- and I don't remember thinking it was bad.  The Peppermint Wonderland, however... I might as well freeze my tube of Colgate and eat that!

Speaking of holiday snacks.... the 99 Cents Only store is a dangerous place.  I went there for a couple of items just about an hour ago, and came home with 99 cent packages of Snickers Pumpkins and Goldfish Holiday Vanilla Cupcake Grahams with red and green sprinkles!!   It's that time!  Lord only know what would happen if they ever did start selling the 'real' Peppermint Wonderland ice cream for 99 cents.  I would probably walk out of there with more cartons than I or my freezer could handle!



kristabelle13 said:


> Got it - thanks, Sherry! As always, incredibly helpful.
> 
> It seems like the 60th has added quite a few wrinkles to the planning. But, like wrinkles, everything will get ironed out in due time!



Oh, you're very welcome!  Yes, the 60th -- combined with the fact that so many things are going to be closing either permanently or temporarily after January 10th, as well as the big question mark otherwise known as Season of the Force -- has added a new dimension of wrinkles, and crowds!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Sherry when I talked to some one they said early woc was holiday, late was celebrate.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> Sherry when I talked to some one they said early woc was holiday, late was celebrate.



I saw that you mentioned that, but it seems like someone else said (maybe not here but elsewhere) that a CM told them that it was the other way around!    I think it makes more sense to do it the way you were told, but I don't trust them at DLR!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Lol ya I was told by cm on the phone. Who knows whats real.


----------



## Sherry E

November-December travelers -- a Jet Propulsion Laboratory climatologist says that he is certain El Nino is coming and that it will be a monster, BUT he seems to be saying that January-February-March will be the nastiest months (which kind of falls in line with how it's been in the past). 

So I think that the majority of the holiday season will be spared the really heavy rain, and instead it will probably bombard us here in California early next year!!  

Here is today's article - http://abc7.com/weather/monstrous-el-nino-expected-to-hit-southern-california/1032185/.




​


----------



## Tyggress

DizMe said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, but I didn't see it.  I was just wondering if anyone had been able to book the Holiday Tour yet?  Do the tours start Nov 13?  There still are not times listed on the Disneyland.com site.  I was hoping to find out what the agenda is this year.  Is there only going to be one tour/day?  I always liked going on the second tour so I could watch the parade at night, but with PtN I don't know how it's going to work.



I actually saw times noted for November 20th and 21st....two tours a day.  I think 10:45 and 2:00 pm, roughly...


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_4068 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4059 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I have one lone pic this week. I took this last year. I now wish we had taken time to go in. I will go in this year hopefully there will be something there besides the bbq lol


----------



## DizMe

Tyggress said:


> I actually saw times noted for November 20th and 21st....two tours a day.  I think 10:45 and 2:00 pm, roughly...


Awesome!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## lvdis

Does anyone know what this schedule is? https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/ 
I find it when I do a Google search on 'disneyland november schedule'.  It brings me to October and I select November from there, then you can go to individual days and it looks like a lot more detail than starting from the main disneyland.com page.  I noticed it has a "ca" between .com and calendar in the url.

Going from that link, here is a link to the daily schedule for Nov 20 - https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/daily/?m=11&d=20&y=2015 (but is it correct?).


----------



## kylie71

I am considering a cruise out of Long Beach, to Mexico...... in late May.  I wonder if the El Nino, will effect Mexico?

--Lori


Sherry E said:


> November-December travelers -- a Jet Propulsion Laboratory climatologist says that he is certain El Nino is coming and that it will be a monster, BUT he seems to be saying that January-February-March will be the nastiest months (which kind of falls in line with how it's been in the past).
> 
> So I think that the majority of the holiday season will be spared the really heavy rain, and instead it will probably bombard us here in California early next year!!
> 
> Here is today's article - http://abc7.com/weather/monstrous-el-nino-expected-to-hit-southern-california/1032185/.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## tlovesdis

So this was just posted on Inside The Magic.  Not sure how true it is, but seems weird they would film the parade in DL in December when it is much busier than the first weekend in November!

"This year, the name has changed once again. The “Disney Parks Unforgettable Christmas Celebration” is set to be filmed at the Magic Kingdom for four days, Nov. 10-13, 2015. Disneyland will be filming Dec. 11-13, marking the first big change in years for the filming dates, which have usually been the other way around.

Tickets to be part of the audience will be available to Cast Members starting on Oct. 21. Tickets will not be available to guests, but guests are encouraged to come on the days of filming to be part of the audience as long as space is available.

Filming is scheduled to happen on Main Street USA and the Castle Stage during the dates. No word on which areas will be filmed on specific dates."


----------



## Tyggress

UGH!!!!  So now they are filming the parade the same weekend hubby and I are there.
I knew we'd have to deal with crowds, but every new piece of information they release tells me we will be dealing with capacity-level crowds.  Not thrilled.


----------



## millie0312

lvdis said:


> Does anyone know what this schedule is? https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/
> I find it when I do a Google search on 'disneyland november schedule'.  It brings me to October and I select November from there, then you can go to individual days and it looks like a lot more detail than starting from the main disneyland.com page.  I noticed it has a "ca" between .com and calendar in the url.
> 
> Going from that link, here is a link to the daily schedule for Nov 20 - https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/daily/?m=11&d=20&y=2015 (but is it correct?).


I'm wondering if it's for another country with the ca in it? Sometimes I think Disney releases schedules to other countries on their Disney site before the U.S. Since they are traveling further. Not sure but maybe this is the case? Hoping they give us more like if there really is a castle lighting and which WOC is which SOON lol



Tyggress said:


> UGH!!!!  So now they are filming the parade the same weekend hubby and I are there.
> I knew we'd have to deal with crowds, but every new piece of information they release tells me we will be dealing with capacity-level crowds.  Not thrilled.


Yes!! Besides the 60th, holidays, sw early open (including the Jedi training), year plus long closures and permanent closures- now a taping on a weekend that starts the "prime" holiday time when people are out of school/work or leave a week early to go... Sigh I don't know if I'm a bit sad or scared of the crowds now haha


----------



## Tyggress

millie0312 said:


> Yes!! Besides the 60th, holidays, sw early open (including the Jedi training), year plus long closures and permanent closures- now a taping on a weekend that starts the "prime" holiday time when people are out of school/work or leave a week early to go... Sigh I don't know if I'm a bit sad or scared of the crowds now haha



Yeah, I'm officially afraid.
It's been crazy busy every trip I've taken this year (I'm local) and while I expect crowds during the holidays, I'm just beside myself at this point.
The trip is paid for, so there's no cancelling now....we're just going to have to find some off-the-beaten path things to do and use every ounce of patience we have...

I don't know what Disney is thinking.  I mean, I know they want bodies in the parks, it's how they make money...but scheduling SO many things all at once will lessen the experience for guests.  What's the point?


----------



## tlovesdis

Yea I am thinking this holiday season will be crazy!!  I've been three times this year and this last time, September, was insane!!!  Busiest time I've ever been!!!


----------



## Stefndoug

I just booked the Holiday time at Disneyland Tour for Nov 13th (2pm).  Never been at Disneyland for christmas, so figured this would be a great way to see it all.  Who has been on this tour that would love to give me a little more information on it?  What is the parade like?  I am assuming it is a different parade than Paint the Night parade.


----------



## lvdis

Stefndoug said:


> I just booked the Holiday time at Disneyland Tour for Nov 13th (2pm).  Never been at Disneyland for christmas, so figured this would be a great way to see it all.  Who has been on this tour that would love to give me a little more information on it?  What is the parade like?  I am assuming it is a different parade than Paint the Night parade.


I have never done the tour, but hope to in early Dec.  Did they give you any additional information about it when you made the reservation?


----------



## Stefndoug

lvdis said:


> I have never done the tour, but hope to in early Dec.  Did they give you any additional information about it when you made the reservation?



Not really.  I did get my DVC discount on it though, which is nice.  The tour description is pretty good and I googled it to get some reviews from people.  Price is $85/person instead of the $80 it says on the website though...I paid less though with the discount.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> Peppermint seems to be a 'love it or hate' it thing.  And some people mistake the green mint ice cream for being peppermint, but 'true' peppermint -- for the holidays, with the crushed up candy cane pieces -- should be pink and carry a strong-but-not-overwhelming candy cane flavor.  The Slow Churned variety is a lighter color and the peppermint is too harsh against the bland flavor of the cream.  Slow Churned doesn't work well with that flavor, I think.
> 
> I've had something Slow Churned in the past -- another flavor, and I don't remember what it was -- and I don't remember thinking it was bad.  The Peppermint Wonderland, however... I might as well freeze my tube of Colgate and eat that!
> 
> Speaking of holiday snacks.... the 99 Cents Only store is a dangerous place.  I went there for a couple of items just about an hour ago, and came home with 99 cent packages of Snickers Pumpkins and Goldfish Holiday Vanilla Cupcake Grahams with red and green sprinkles!!   It's that time!  Lord only know what would happen if they ever did start selling the 'real' Peppermint Wonderland ice cream for 99 cents.  I would probably walk out of there with more cartons than I or my freezer could handle!



I don't like mint or peppermint.  I'm weird, I know.  My best friend is nuts over mint anything of any kind, so I've heard it before. lol  Slow Churned Peanut Butter Cup is really good.  So is...every flavor I've had, so maybe everything, but peppermint is good!

Oh man...You did not need to tell me those vanilla cupcake Goldfish are 99 cents!  Those are dangerous.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

My hubby and I did the tour we did a nice report ill try find it for you.

with the filming being so late I wonder if they will be having the Christmas parade only in the last two week?s


----------



## Angrose

lvdis said:


> Does anyone know what this schedule is? https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/
> I find it when I do a Google search on 'disneyland november schedule'.  It brings me to October and I select November from there, then you can go to individual days and it looks like a lot more detail than starting from the main disneyland.com page.  I noticed it has a "ca" between .com and calendar in the url.
> 
> Going from that link, here is a link to the daily schedule for Nov 20 - https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/daily/?m=11&d=20&y=2015 (but is it correct?).





millie0312 said:


> I'm wondering if it's for another country with the ca in it? Sometimes I think Disney releases schedules to other countries on their Disney site before the U.S. Since they are traveling further. Not sure but maybe this is the case? Hoping they give us more like if there really is a castle lighting and which WOC is which SOON lol



That would most likely be the Canadian site.


----------



## Stefndoug

JadeDarkstar said:


> My hubby and I did the tour we did a nice report ill try find it for you.
> 
> with the filming being so late I wonder if they will be having the Christmas parade only in the last two week?s



According to the schedule there is a parade at 4:30...would love to see your review.


----------



## CaptBane

Here is the link to my "Jolly Holiday" (not the official name but I think mine is cooler. Lol) We had a great time and great seats for the parade. And cool 'Swag' at  the end (We still haven't eaten the gingerbread Mickey!) 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/its-a-jolly-holiday-tour.3353350/


----------



## Stefndoug

CaptBane said:


> Here is the link to my "Jolly Holiday" (not the official name but I think mine is cooler. Lol) We had a great time and great seats for the parade. And cool 'Swag' at  the end (We still haven't eaten the gingerbread Mickey!)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/its-a-jolly-holiday-tour.3353350/



Thanks so much


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I am apparently lacking in this theme, although I do have a few. Definitely have to take more time looking around this year.

It's hot and not at all Fall like. It makes me cranky


----------



## CaptBane

Stefndoug said:


> Thanks so much



Your Welcome! Glad we could help. It should be noted that Im not sure how the parade seating will work, as we took the latest Tour we could so we could get night shots of the parade. But since Paint the Night will be happening I guess its up in the air how the CHristmas Parade will work.


----------



## Metalliman98

CaptBane said:


> Your Welcome! Glad we could help. It should be noted that Im not sure how the parade seating will work, as we took the latest Tour we could so we could get night shots of the parade. But since Paint the Night will be happening I guess its up in the air how the CHristmas Parade will work.



we're hoping to do the tour new years week.  wonder how the parade seating works if you take the early tour?

what time did you call to make your reservation? seen conflicting reports about what time the 30-days out tours are released for reservation each day


----------



## Stefndoug

Metalliman98 said:


> we're hoping to do the tour new years week.  wonder how the parade seating works if you take the early tour?
> 
> what time did you call to make your reservation? seen conflicting reports about what time the 30-days out tours are released for reservation each day



I called yesterday in the afternoon to book for Nov 13th.  We picked the 2pm tour because we are volunteering at 3am for the Marathon (5K), so we probably will need a nap before heading into the park


----------



## CaptBane

Jade did the Avengers 500 k the day after we took the tour. The kiddo and I went back to starbucks in Downtown Disney after we dropped her off at the holding area.



Metalliman98 said:


> we're hoping to do the tour new years week.  wonder how the parade seating works if you take the early tour?
> 
> what time did you call to make your reservation? seen conflicting reports about what time the 30-days out tours are released for reservation each day



Im not sure when Jade made the reservations for our tour.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I made it exactly 30 days out when it opened. 5 k hubs not 500 k Id die with 500 k LOL good luck on the 5 k. Remember take time for some of the chrs but chose carefully. Black widow was my 1 must do so I waited too see her but cap and thor can be seen in the park on park days. So did not need to. By time got to them they had closed off the line any ways. I was in the back of the pack because I chose to see Black widow but I didn't care. I also saw mad hatter and Alice. Oh remember if you collect pins and pin trade bring one or two with you. I saw one guy had a pin I wanted so bad but had none to trade. Bring a phone for pictures. Don't forget you can buy the cd from the 5k ppl. The cd can be bought for up to two years after. I just bought mine.


----------



## Sherry E

tlovesdis said:


> So this was just posted on Inside The Magic.  Not sure how true it is, but seems weird they would film the parade in DL in December when it is much busier than the first weekend in November!
> 
> "This year, the name has changed once again. The “Disney Parks Unforgettable Christmas Celebration” is set to be filmed at the Magic Kingdom for four days, Nov. 10-13, 2015. Disneyland will be filming Dec. 11-13, marking the first big change in years for the filming dates, which have usually been the other way around.
> 
> Tickets to be part of the audience will be available to Cast Members starting on Oct. 21. Tickets will not be available to guests, but guests are encouraged to come on the days of filming to be part of the audience as long as space is available.
> 
> Filming is scheduled to happen on Main Street USA and the Castle Stage during the dates. No word on which areas will be filmed on specific dates."



Inside the Magic isn't even exactly right about when DLR normally films.  DLR normally films before Veterans Day on the first weekend in Nov., but maybe they were just trying to say that DLR usually films in November.

In any case, the only reason I can think of for this sort of delay in filming - which never happens  - is  that something out of ordinary is going to be happening in DLR at that point, that wouldn't be happening on the usual pre-Veterans Day weekend, and ABC wants to capture it.  Season of the Force, perhaps?  Maybe they want to get some footage of it for the show?  Maybe Disney is going to surprise us with something else?

By the way, it is worth mentioning that this year's Winter RaverDay takes place on the weekend of 12/12 and 12/13 - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/.  People may recall that when RaverDay coincided with Candlelight weekend and the influx of guests from the nearby pharmacy convention last year, Disneyland was insanely busy.  I suspect that the RaverDay folks probably wanted to avoid those crowds and moved their event to 12/12 -12/14 this year.

It looks like "Mele Kalikimaka Day 2015" is taking place on December 13th as well - http://unofficialparkdays.com/event/mele-kalikimaka-day-2015/?instance_id=207.

So, why do I have a feeling that that specific December weekend is now destined to be a madhouse?


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Love the pics of Koda and Kenai. They are my very favorites and we are eating at Storyteller's for breakfast on our last day just so I can see them. I will have to go find them at DCA too!


----------



## millie0312

Sherry E said:


> Inside the Magic isn't even exactly right about when DLR normally films.  DLR normally films before Veterans Day on the first weekend in Nov., but maybe they were just trying to say that DLR usually films in November.
> 
> In any case, the only reason I can think of for this sort of delay in filming - which never happens  - is  that something out of ordinary is going to be happening in DLR at that point, that wouldn't be happening on the usual pre-Veterans Day weekend, and ABC wants to capture it.  Season of the Force, perhaps?  Maybe they want to get some footage if it for the show?  Maybe Disney is going to surprise us with something else?
> 
> By the way, it is worth mentioning that this year's Winter RaverDay takes place on the weekend of 12/12 and 12/13 - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/.  People may recall that when RaverDay coincided with Candlelight weekend and the influx of guests from the nearby pharmacy convention last year, Disneyland was insanely busy.  I suspect that the RaverDay folks probably wanted to avoid those crowds and moved their event to 12/12 -12/14 this year.
> 
> It looks like "Mele Kalikimaka Day 2015" is taking place on December 13th as well - http://unofficialparkdays.com/event/mele-kalikimaka-day-2015/?instance_id=207.
> 
> So, why do I have a feeling that that specific December weekend is now destined to be a madhouse?


Ugh- I knew it would be busy as it was last year but it has me thinking now like capacity busy... Gulp lol


----------



## sgrap

Has anybody seen anything about what WOC's will show when?  There seem to be 2 a night on the calendar so far, but it doesn't tell us which one is which.  Thanks!


----------



## JennyN

A quick question, what is winter raver day?


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Has anybody seen anything about what WOC's will show when?  There seem to be 2 a night on the calendar so far, but it doesn't tell us which one is which.  Thanks!



JadeDarkstar was told by a CM that Winter Dreams would be first and Celebrate would be last.  It seems to me that I read somewhere -- can't recall where -- that someone else was told the opposite!   It will probably be Winter Dreams first, I would think.



JennyN said:


> A quick question, what is winter raver day?



Welcome! 

To be honest, last year was the first year I had ever heard about it, although it sounds as if it has been going on for a while.  Apparently it is an unofficial event (just like Dapper Day or Bats Day) in which the rave community visits Disneyland (although, presumably, they tone down the wild behavior that is associated with raves).  Last year the event just happened to land on the weekend of Candlelight and a nearby pharmacist convention (a lot of the convention attendees were staying onsite at DLR hotels), and the crowds in the parks were madness. So this year, RaverDay is happening on the following weekend -- which now may or may not be the ABC taping of Christmas footage in the parks (usually the taping is in November).

This is from the RaverDay Facebook page:



> "Question: What is Winter Raverday at Disneyland?
> 
> A: A magical gathering that happens 2 times a year. Summer and Winter Season. Its purpose is to unite those within the rave/edm community together to share stories, trade kandi, and make new friends. We encourage old & new school ravers of all ages to unite and make new beginnings."


----------



## Tyggress

And...hubby and I will officially be celebrating his birthday in our VGC room and will avoid the parks at all costs for our trip (Dec. 11 - 13).  

Man, oh man....EVERYTHING is happening that weekend!!  Sheesh.

I was on the fence about doing the Holiday Tour, but now I'm thinking that might be the only way we get on any rides this time.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> JadeDarkstar was told by a CM that Winter Dreams would be first and Celebrate would be last.  It seems to me that I read somewhere -- can't recall where -- that someone else was told the opposite!   It will probably be Winter Dreams first, I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> :


So we are pretty sure they will play them each once per night then, I gather?


----------



## KalamityJane

Sherry E said:


> Inside the Magic isn't even exactly right about when DLR normally films.  DLR normally films before Veterans Day on the first weekend in Nov., but maybe they were just trying to say that DLR usually films in November.
> 
> In any case, the only reason I can think of for this sort of delay in filming - which never happens  - is  that something out of ordinary is going to be happening in DLR at that point, that wouldn't be happening on the usual pre-Veterans Day weekend, and ABC wants to capture it.  Season of the Force, perhaps?  Maybe they want to get some footage of it for the show?  Maybe Disney is going to surprise us with something else?
> 
> By the way, it is worth mentioning that this year's Winter RaverDay takes place on the weekend of 12/12 and 12/13 - https://www.facebook.com/events/1407419249587372/.  People may recall that when RaverDay coincided with Candlelight weekend and the influx of guests from the nearby pharmacy convention last year, Disneyland was insanely busy.  I suspect that the RaverDay folks probably wanted to avoid those crowds and moved their event to 12/12 -12/14 this year.
> 
> It looks like "Mele Kalikimaka Day 2015" is taking place on December 13th as well - http://unofficialparkdays.com/event/mele-kalikimaka-day-2015/?instance_id=207.
> 
> So, why do I have a feeling that that specific December weekend is now destined to be a madhouse?




Yikes. I think I'm switching my dates...


----------



## Lucysmom2

I am trying to figure out how to organize our trip (12/17-12/23.)  We were going to do the BB Fantasmic dinner, but now I think we are going to squeeze in a VIP day to get PTN  and fireworks seats, plus the ride advantages. Is it possible to do Fantasmic and PTN and fireworks (in front of the castle) all in the same night? I was hoping to hear about a BB holiday/firework dinner package like the Halloween one, but DLR hadn't said anything. It is so close for our Dizner ressies. I'm getting nervous. Help anyone? What would you do?


----------



## OHBelle

It has been a busy couple of weeks for me, my son's wedding (which was perfect) and dealing with our insurance company after my husband was rear ended.  Now we have to go and buy a new car this weekend and I hate car shopping!

On a happier note....
I am enjoying the pictures this week.  I really missed quite a bit!   So I am really glad to see all the details everyone has posted.  I will have to do better when I go in (hopefully) 2016.  I am so sad I totally missed JJJ and now it will be gone forever!  

Here are the only two pictures I have: 









Now I hope to carve out some time to catch up on some of the Hallmark Fall movies I recorded, while excitedly waiting for the Countdown to Christmas to start!


----------



## engo

Lucysmom2 said:


> I am trying to figure out how to organize our trip (12/17-12/23.)  We were going to do the BB Fantasmic dinner, but now I think we are going to squeeze in a VIP day to get PTN  and fireworks seats, plus the ride advantages. Is it possible to do Fantasmic and PTN and fireworks (in front of the castle) all in the same night? I was hoping to hear about a BB holiday/firework dinner package like the Halloween one, but DLR hadn't said anything. It is so close for our Dizner ressies. I'm getting nervous. Help anyone? What would you do?



We are in the same boat!  Instead of VIP tour we are adding extra days.  We originally booked from 12/19-12/27 at VGC, but with all that's happening and things closing, possible El Niño/rain on top of high crowds so far this year we decided to add more days (12/16-12/18, DLH) just to be sure we can fit everything in without feeling rushed.  So thankful we snatched some Premium AP vouchers before the recent price adjustment.  This is also the first time we do a split stay.  Can't wait!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Tyggress said:


> UGH!!!!  So now they are filming the parade the same weekend hubby and I are there.
> I knew we'd have to deal with crowds, but every new piece of information they release tells me we will be dealing with capacity-level crowds.  Not thrilled.


I missed these dates somewhere...when is the parade taping?

ETA: Nvm.  I see DLR is taping in December this year.  Weird that they'd change it so much. Makes me wonder if they have anything up their sleeve..


----------



## Lucysmom2

Yes, exactly! When will we know what is up their sleeve?!


----------



## millie0312

Newsflash!! On the park hours the day after thanksgiving 11/27- they have WOC winter dreams and then WOC celebrate listed as the second show- it's finally official lol now if we had details on how it will work and the DL parades (it just lists ptn late but nothing else)

I just checked and they started the new changes to WOC at the start of the season now lol


----------



## Angel Ariel

So Winter Dreams is definitely the early show? That's the one we'll get a FP for with our dining package.  I still want to see celebrate, but DD should be asleep by the time that starts.  Thankfully DH has said he'll stay at the hotel with her so I can go back into the park


----------



## Sherry E

Angel Ariel said:


> So Winter Dreams is definitely the early show? That's the one we'll get a FP for with our dining package.  I still want to see celebrate, but DD should be asleep by the time that starts.  Thankfully DH has said he'll stay at the hotel with her so I can go back into the park



It looks like Winter Dreams and Celebrate will be presented in that order on at least some of the nights.  The only reason why there is still a question about it for me is that it seems that in a Parks Blog and/or a press release it was stated that those two shows would run on "most nights."  That leads me to believe that sometime during the season there may only be one World of Color on a few specific nights -- but who knows which nights that will occur, and who knows which WoC will be shown?


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## Angrose

Well, I changed my dates yet again! I think these will stick this time. I couldn’t resist SW’s fare sale this week and was able save 4,000 pts. I will be there Dec 5-6, staying at the new Homewood Suites. I’m sad that I lost out on staying at PPH, but since it’s Candlelight weekend all the onsite hotels were outrageously priced. I know it will be a busy weekend, but I’m excited now that I might get to see Candlelight! Does anyone know what times it is performed on each day? Would Sat or Sun be better for trying to watch it? I found Disneygeek’s post from last year and it gives me hope that I can find a spot to watch it: http://disneygeek.com/disneyland/pictures/2014/12/06/

This quick trip will be about doing all the Christmas-y things that I didn’t get to do last year, seeing one last performance of F! and maybe, just maybe, WOC if I can fit it in since I’ve never seen it before. Oh, and I plan on partaking in as many holiday treats as I can! I can’t wait!!


----------



## Sherry E

Angrose said:


> Well, I changed my dates yet again! I think these will stick this time. I couldn’t resist SW’s fare sale this week and was able save 4,000 pts. I will be there Dec 5-6, staying at the new Homewood Suites. I’m sad that I lost out on staying at PPH, but since it’s Candlelight weekend all the onsite hotels were outrageously priced. I know it will be a busy weekend, but I’m excited now that I might get to see Candlelight! Does anyone know what times it is performed on each day? Would Sat or Sun be better for trying to watch it? I found Disneygeek’s post from last year and it gives me hope that I can find a spot to watch it: http://disneygeek.com/disneyland/pictures/2014/12/06/
> 
> This quick trip will be about doing all the Christmas-y things that I didn’t get to do last year, seeing one last performance of F! and maybe, just maybe, WOC if I can fit it in since I’ve never seen it before. Oh, and I plan on partaking in as many holiday treats as I can! I can’t wait!!



The hotels are outrageously priced, regardless of Candlelight weekend.   The prices don't change because of Candlelight.  The hotels don't even book up because of Candlelight.   It's a non-publicized event for invited guests, that happens to affect crowd flow in the parks.   If anything, the hotels are usually less expensive in the earlier part of December, and more expensive in the latter half, or week of Christmas.

If that specific weekend is more expensive than other weekends, it's not just because of Candlelight.  It's probably because Disney was looking at what happened last year on that weekend -- which is that the December hotel rooms were already booked up in September, due to RaverDay attendees and pharmacist convention attendees who got great rates, along with whichever Candlelight guests decided to stay overnight -- and assuming that would happen again.

The performances usually take place at approximately 5:30 and 8 p.m., give or take 10 minutes.  They last approximately 45 minutes, sometimes a bit longer.

I would stick with Sunday, personally -- that's my choice, and that's when I last saw it.


----------



## Kimann

I am so happy I found this thread!  I didn't even think about th Holidays being up when we are there mid-November.  I'm a WDW person but a friend and I are going out for the Avengers Half.  Just called and was able to make a tour reservation for November 15th.  They had the morning and afternoon available.  My friend has to fly out right after the race, but I'm spending the extra night, so this will be perfect for me.  Looking forward to more details.


----------



## Sherry E

Kimann said:


> I am so happy I found this thread!  I didn't even think about th Holidays being up when we are there mid-November.  I'm a WDW person but a friend and I are going out for the Avengers Half.  Just called and was able to make a tour reservation for November 15th.  They had the morning and afternoon available.  My friend has to fly out right after the race, but I'm spending the extra night, so this will be perfect for me.  Looking forward to more details.



Welcome!   I'm glad you found us too!  Here is a post with some highlights of what we know about this year's season so far:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...i-november-13th.3358217/page-92#post-54556970.  Will you be in the parks long enough to experience the first day of Season of the Force, which starts on 11/16 (though I suspect that certain aspects of it may soft open prior to 11/16)?


----------



## Kimann

Sherry E said:


> Welcome!   I'm glad you found us too!  Here is a post with some highlights of what we know about this year's season so far:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...i-november-13th.3358217/page-92#post-54556970.  Will you be in the parks long enough to experience the first day of Season of the Force, which starts on 11/16 (though I suspect that certain aspects of it may soft open prior to 11/16)?



Thank you so much for the link!  I've been trying to back track through this thread.  Sadly I will be leaving the morning of the 16th, but I'm hoping they will have some things open.  I'm most excited for the HM Overlay and the Jingle Cruise.


----------



## Sherry E

Kimann said:


> Thank you so much for the link!  I've been trying to back track through this thread.  Sadly I will be leaving the morning of the 16th, but I'm hoping they will have some things open.  I'm most excited for the HM Overlay and the Jingle Cruise.



Of course, we don't know for sure what will happen -- but I would not be at all shocked if Hyperspace Mountain soft opened before 11/16, while all of the marathoners are still in the parks.  And I would not be shocked if the Launch Bay is fully up and running by 11/15 as well.  That weekend is going to be the first weekend of the official holiday season, and I can't imagine that Disney wouldn't try to offer a 'sneak preview' of some part of Season of the Force for those crowds (including the Avengers marathon folks) to enjoy.


----------



## Angrose

Sherry E said:


> The hotels are outrageously priced, regardless of Candlelight weekend.   The prices don't change because of Candlelight.  The hotels don't even book up because of Candlelight.   It's a non-publicized event for invited guests, that happens to affect crowd flow in the parks.   If anything, the hotels are usually less expensive in the earlier part of December, and more expensive in the latter half, or week of Christmas.
> 
> If that specific weekend is more expensive than other weekends, it's not just because of Candlelight.  It's probably because Disney was looking at what happened last year on that weekend -- which is that the December hotel rooms were already booked up in September, due to RaverDay attendees and pharmacist convention attendees who got great rates, along with whichever Candlelight guests decided to stay overnight -- and assuming that would happen again.
> 
> The performances usually take place at approximately 5:30 and 8 p.m., give or take 10 minutes.  They last approximately 45 minutes, sometimes a bit longer.
> 
> I would stick with Sunday, personally -- that's my choice, and that's when I last saw it.



Thanks, Sherry! And, you are right, the onsite hotels are always outrageously priced! They did seem even worse than normal when I looked: $614 for CGH, $536 for DLH and $470 for PPH!! Yikes! Even my $124 in Orbucks couldn’t offset it enough to make me bite. Pretty much all the Harbor hotels across the street are booked, so it is going to be a busy weekend! I don’t mind since I will be solo on this trip and I know how to handle the crowds. Thanks for the Candlelight info, I'm really looking forward to it now!


----------



## KalamityJane

Angrose said:


> Thanks, Sherry! And, you are right, the onsite hotels are always outrageously priced! They did seem even worse than normal when I looked: $614 for CGH, $536 for DLH and $470 for PPH!! Yikes! Even my $124 in Orbucks couldn’t offset it enough to make me bite. Pretty much all the Harbor hotels across the street are booked, so it is going to be a busy weekend! I don’t mind since I will be solo on this trip and I know how to handle the crowds. Thanks for the Candlelight info, I'm really looking forward to it now!


If you have an AP, the AP price for PPH is $350 for a standard view room.


----------



## Sherry E

Angrose said:


> Thanks, Sherry! And, you are right, the onsite hotels are always outrageously priced! They did seem even worse than normal when I looked: $614 for CGH, $536 for DLH and $470 for PPH!! Yikes! Even my $124 in Orbucks couldn’t offset it enough to make me bite. Pretty much all the Harbor hotels across the street are booked, so it is going to be a busy weekend! I don’t mind since I will be solo on this trip and I know how to handle the crowds. Thanks for the Candlelight info, I'm really looking forward to it now!



I love the PPH -- well, really, I love all of the hotels -- but there is no way the PPH is worth a $470 rack rate, sans discounts.  I remember when the rack rate climbed to $220 a few years back.  Even that seemed like too much!

I've done solo trips at that exact time frame,  I think I encountered cheaper prices on Sunday nights than on Saturdays.

Since you're going to be solo, you might want to join *Mona/flyingdumbo127* for Candlelight on Saturday if you decide to see it.  I know she is planning to see it again, and she really wants company.


----------



## Angrose

KalamityJane said:


> If you have an AP, the AP price for PPH is $350 for a standard view room.


Yes, I do have an AP, but that is still to much for this trip. With tax it is over $400!!



Sherry E said:


> I love the PPH -- well, really, I love all of the hotels -- but there is no way the PPH is worth a $470 rack rate, sans discounts. I remember when the rack rate climbed to $220 a few years back. Even that seemed like too much!
> 
> I've done solo trips at that exact time frame, I think I encountered cheaper prices on Sunday nights than on Saturdays.



You're right, Sunday nights are definitely cheaper. Before I changed my dates this week I was paying $135 for Sunday, Nov 29th! That was thru Orbitz, with the 20% off Disney promo, plus Orbitz 15%, plus my $124 in Orbucks. For that price, how could I say no??!! But, now that I’ve moved my dates to a Sat night, it just won’t work. I’m trying to do this trip on the cheap!



Sherry E said:


> Since you're going to be solo, you might want to join *Mona/flyingdumbo127* for Candlelight on Saturday if you decide to see it. I know she is planning to see it again, and she really wants company



Thanks, I'll contact her. At this point I'm really leaning towards the Sunday and I really don't want to camp out for hours since this is such a short trip. If it works out, great, if not, it'll be OK since there are so many other things I'd like to do as well!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I got my chr meals from Getawaytoday.com and on the back it says these vouchers can be used for 33 or 45 at any other dinning location. (not woc dinner) I was wondering if any one has done this recently? We are thinking of buying some more for CO lunch, Flos, and Plaza inn. So a few of the lunches and dinners are pre paid for. Or should we just get the Gift cards?


----------



## Angel Ariel

JadeDarkstar said:


> I got my chr meals from Getawaytoday.com and on the back it says these vouchers can be used for 33 or 45 at any other dinning location. (not woc dinner) I was wondering if any one has done this recently? We are thinking of buying some more for CO lunch, Flos, and Plaza inn. So a few of the lunches and dinners are pre paid for. Or should we just get the Gift cards?


am I correct about the dlr dining vouchers being that you don't get change? So say you spend $38, you would need to use the $45 voucher, but wouldn't get the change? That's been my.understanding.  if that is the case, I would get gift cards over more.vouchers.


----------



## Sherry E

It just occurred to me that the next couple of weeks will be interesting to follow.  If -- and I do mean IF, as this year seems to be all out of whack in many ways -- things adhere to the same basic timeline they have followed in recent years, some of the in-park holiday decorations should be sneaking in a bit early.  While it doesn't sound as if we will see the fake snow on the Castle this year, the New Orleans Square decorations (Mardi Gras masks, for example) usually appear before Halloween.  I think that some of the Toontown decor appears a bit early too, as does the Bug's Land decor.

However, if there is really not going to be any kind of taping for ABC on the first weekend in November this year, I tend to wonder if Disney might wait until after Halloween Time is officially over (after 11/1/15) to begin putting up the holiday decor.


----------



## Stefndoug

Since I have never been during Christmas (Nov 11 - 14th and back on 16th), I am just happy to see the decorations and helping out with the marathon.   I am so excited about seeing the Holiday time at Disneyland Tour, plus all the new 60th anniversary shows 

Stefani


----------



## Sherry E

Stefndoug said:


> Since I have never been during Christmas (Nov 11 - 14th and back on 16th), I am just happy to see the decorations and helping out with the marathon.   I am so excited about seeing the Holiday time at Disneyland Tour, plus all the new 60th anniversary shows
> 
> Stefani



It's a wonderful time to be in the parks, that's for sure!  There is a lot to see, between holiday stuff, Season of the Force, the 60th anniversary shows, etc.  I think you'll really have a great time.  On 11/16, check the hotels (or at least check the GCH lobby) to see if, by any chance, the giant Christmas tree has gone up yet.   It would be right around 11/16 or 11/17 that the hotel trees should begin to appear (assuming that the schedule from the last couple of years sticks).


----------



## Stefndoug

Sherry E said:


> It's a wonderful time to be in the parks, that's for sure!  There is a lot to see, between holiday stuff, Season of the Force, the 60th anniversary shows, etc.  I think you'll really have a great time.  On 11/16, check the hotels (or at least check the GCH lobby) to see if, by any chance, the giant Christmas tree has gone up yet.   It would be right around 11/16 or 11/17 that the hotel trees should begin to appear.



We are coming back on the 16th for the DVC mingle, so we will check out the hotels and see the trees   our flight doesn't leave until 3pm, so we can wander around a bit.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thanks, Sherry for passing on that info to Angrose. 

Angrose, I did PM you and before properly reading your full reply that you were going to contact me. I did not intend to be jumpy/pushy on that. Lol, I need to read slower before I leap (PM) 

Stefndoug, I wish you a wonderful first Christmastime at Disneyland visit. Really is an amazing time to visit. Have fun!


----------



## WAMUMOF4

I'm a little disappointed, I was really hoping that Winter Dreams would open early we leave on Nov the 13th International flight so can't change it, we can only stay in the park till about 6pm that day I didn't even think about DL being decorated for Christmas when booking our flights. I am very excited about being able to see the park decorated though.


----------



## Sherry E

WAMUMOF4 said:


> I'm a little disappointed, I was really hoping that Winter Dreams would open early we leave on Nov the 13th International flight so can't change it, we can only stay in the park till about 6pm that day I didn't even think about DL being decorated for Christmas when booking our flights. I am very excited about being able to see the park decorated though.



Well, you never know.  I wouldn't want to get anyone's hopes up, but Disney has a pretty good habit of soft opening things before their official start date -- especially when it gets to November and the holidays are about to begin.  So, for example, since the holiday season officially begins on 11/13, it is always possible that some things will soft open a day or so before that date (like by Veterans Day, perhaps).  It's a Small World Holiday is supposed to be soft opening on 11/6, and usually there would be other things soft opening on that date too, such as Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (which are not happening this year), A Christmas Fantasy parade, etc.

So you might get lucky and end up with Winter Dreams as a surprise somewhere in that week leading up to 11/13.  You will see decorations in both parks -- whatever there is going to be of the decor this year (which is still a mystery).  The trees, wreaths and garland should be up in the parks well before 11/13 (but not in the hotels).  And you will get to experience It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, at the very least.


----------



## WAMUMOF4

Sherry E said:


> Well, you never know.  I wouldn't want to get anyone's hopes up, but Disney has a pretty good habit of soft opening things before their official start date -- especially when it gets to November and the holidays are about to begin.  So, for example, since the holiday season officially begins on 11/13, it is always possible that some things will soft open a day or so before that date.  It's a Small World Holiday is supposed to be soft opening on 11/6, and usually there would be other things soft opening on that date too, such as Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (which are not happening this year), A Christmas Fantasy parade, etc.
> 
> So you might get lucky and end up with Winter Dreams as a surprise somewhere in that week leading up to 11/13.  You will see decorations in both parks -- whatever there is going to be of the decor this year (which is still a mystery).  And you will get to experience It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, at the very least.



Thanks Sherry that's what I'm hoping for we are there from 11-13 so hopefully we will get lucky, seeing any decorations will be a bonus as it's not the usual time of year we travel. I'm also there from OCT 26 - Nov 2 so we will watching for the gradual changes. 
Thanks for all the hard work you put into your threads I have been following them for a few years dreaming of seeing the castle in it's Christmas glory


----------



## Sherry E

WAMUMOF4 said:


> Thanks Sherry that's what I'm hoping for we are there from 11-13 so hopefully we will get lucky, seeing any decorations will be a bonus as it's not the usual time of year we travel. I'm also there from OCT 26 - Nov 2 so we will watching for the gradual changes.
> Thanks for all the hard work you put into your threads I have been following them for a few years dreaming of seeing the castle in it's Christmas glory



Thank you for the kind words!  I truly appreciate it.  

It's funny you mention the Castle, since we don't know what it's going to look like this year for the holidays!   It will probably not have fake snow on it, but we don't know if it will be lit in icicle lights or not.  I mean, it's pretty in its 60th anniversary form, but it's not the Winter Castle when it looks the same as it looked in May!     So I hope that the Enhancement Team throws some extra lights on the Castle to make it sparkle a bit more for the season.  I think they will add some lights to it.

When you're there from 10/26 - 11/2, you will see the crossover time, when Halloween Time begins to transition into the Holidays.  So I would imagine that the Mardi Gras masks should be up in New Orleans Square by the time of your first trip.  And IF anything is being done to the Castle this year, such as icicle lights, you may see it being installed.


----------



## WAMUMOF4

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for the kind words!  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> It's funny you mention the Castle, since we don't know what it's going to look like this year for the holidays!   It will probably not have fake snow on it, but we don't know if it will be lit in icicle lights or not.  I mean, it's pretty in its 60th anniversary form, but it's not the Winter Castle when it looks the same as it looked in May!     So I hope that the Enhancement Team throws some extra lights on the Castle to make it sparkle a bit more for the season.  I think they will add some lights to it.
> 
> When you're there from 10/26 - 11/2, you will see the crossover time, when Halloween Time begins to transition into the Holidays.  So I would imagine that the Mardi Gras masks should be up in New Orleans Square by the time of your first trip.  And IF anything is being done to the Castle this year, such as icicle lights, you may see it being installed.



You are very welcome you put a lot of work into keeping us all updated and it is fantastic of you  

I was quite lucky to make a trip across for the 60th in July  and the castle is stunningly decorated but I'll just keep hoping they add a little more for Christmas I'm greedy aren't i lol

We have been a few times during Halloween and I love seeing the park dressed up for it so I'm really looking forward to this to see some of the Christmas decorations


----------



## Priory

Well, I haven't left for my Haloween trip yet and now I need to plan for Christmas! We've decided to throw caution to the wind and drive down for the thanksgiving weekend. It will be insanely crowded, but I want to see Hyperspace Mountian and all of the Christmas decorations. If I want to book a world of color meal that will come with winter dreams will it need to be lunch? They're running dreams first and then celebrate, right?


----------



## Sherry E

Priory said:


> Well, I haven't left for my Haloween trip yet and now I need to plan for Christmas! We've decided to throw caution to the wind and drive down for the thanksgiving weekend. It will be insanely crowded, but I want to see Hyperspace Mountian and all of the Christmas decorations. If I want to book a world of color meal that will come with winter dreams will it need to be lunch? They're running dreams first and then celebrate, right?



That's what it's looking like -- unless it's a random day with only one World of Color, then Winter Dreams should be first in line, and Celebrate later.  I would guess that the earlier meal would probably be necessary, but maybe it won't be soooo early.

You'll be there for the full array of Season of the Force fun, including whatever they're doing to Star Tours as well.  And you'll be there for whatever kind of gingerbread creations go up in the GCH!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am hoping I can just request for a WOC showing for the showing I want when I am paying that much for a dinner and show. The only thing my fam will eat is on the lunch menu so. Ya hoping they don't play that "You must do dinner bull"


----------



## planningjollyholiday

The Christmas parade is now up for my dates! I'm wondering about olafs snow fest. It wasn't there last year when i went so i don't know much about it. Does it run all day, or only certain times. What all is included? Is this supposed to happen on November 13th when the holiday starts?


----------



## allsaintsatx

We just booked for Saturday December 12th - Tuesday December 15th at the DLH, we used the AP discount for Sun and Mon nights, so Saturday night was $485 (!!) but Sunday and Monday was only $345 per night for an average of $391 per night. Not bad for the weekend before winter break! We tried for PPH but the standard view room was already sold out for that offer and the premier view room was only about $20 less per night than the DLH, so we opted for DLH (what with it being our favorite hotel and all!!)

There was also a seasonal discount offer but for the PPH it was only 10%, and the AP rate at the DLH was 25% so we actually saved money by staying at the DLH over the seasonal rate at the PPH.


----------



## Davidg83

I saw elsewhere that the Gazebo on Paradise Pier is gone to make way for a Cove Bar expansion. I hope this doesn't mean the Christmas tree will be gone too! Hopefully they can find a way to leave space for it!


----------



## blue888

Following along as I'm dreaming of our next Christmas Disney vacation in 2017!  

We went in 2013 and it was absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Tink1987

I can't wait to see how the FP are going to work for WOC Celebrate and Dreams. Hoping it will spit out one for each show but I think that's too big a hope! We decided not to do a dining package this year as we want the normal menu at Carthay Circle and didn't fancy any of the other menus - would just be going for the sake of the FP.

We wanted to stay on site too for our honeymoon but the hotel prices were just silly. We were looking at £1500 ($2,300) for the DLH when our off site hotel which is only a 5 minute walk is £430 ($655) it's a no brainier. We like to be in the parks from rope drop and be the last out so it really is just a place to shower and sleep. If we had to drive in each day or got tickets included in that we would have found it easier to swallow. When we spend 14 nights in WDW we always stay onsite but the tickets, free dining and other perks for UK guests make that a VERY easy decision.


----------



## egritz

Davidg83 said:


> I saw elsewhere that the Gazebo on Paradise Pier is gone to make way for a Cove Bar expansion. I hope this doesn't mean the Christmas tree will be gone too! Hopefully they can find a way to leave space for it!



I bummed too, I loved this location for character pictures. And the tree was one of my favorite trees that Disney has up!  I hope they still have the tree.


----------



## sgrap

egritz said:


> I bummed too, I loved this location for character pictures. And the tree was one of my favorite trees that Disney has up!  I hope they still have the tree.


Is this the gazebo where the Donald pics were taken?


----------



## egritz

sgrap said:


> Is this the gazebo where the Donald pics were taken?



Possibly? It is just past the Ariel's Grotto restaurant at the end of the walkway before crossing over to screamin


----------



## sgrap

Had to share . . . just checked on Costco rental cars and found one $70 less than what I had already reserved for our trip!  Love that it lets you cancel without penalty.  So   . . .  for anyone renting a vehicle, keep on checking the rates.  Costco always has had the best prices of all the sites I've checked.


----------



## ArchOwl

Tink1987 said:


> I can't wait to see how the FP are going to work for WOC Celebrate and Dreams. Hoping it will spit out one for each show but I think that's too big a hope! We decided not to do a dining package this year as we want the normal menu at Carthay Circle and didn't fancy any of the other menus - would just be going for the sake of the FP.
> 
> We wanted to stay on site too for our honeymoon but the hotel prices were just silly. We were looking at £1500 ($2,300) for the DLH when our off site hotel which is only a 5 minute walk is £430 ($655) it's a no brainier. We like to be in the parks from rope drop and be the last out so it really is just a place to shower and sleep. If we had to drive in each day or got tickets included in that we would have found it easier to swallow. When we spend 14 nights in WDW we always stay onsite but the tickets, free dining and other perks for UK guests make that a VERY easy decision.



I read a rumor that FP distribution for both WOC shows will happen simultaneously at the usual spot.  Two machines for each show will be available. Unknown at this time if you can get FPs for each show.  We may have to wait until someone attempts it.  In the past, you could not get more than one FP from the WOC machines, but who knows if it will be allowed for the holiday season?


----------



## texasmom45

Where to eat in December? My husband and I are heading to DLR 12/20-12/23, so I'm looking to make my ADRs this week. We've been with the kids, and this trip is just us. What are your suggestions? We've never eaten at Blue Bayou, etc. We've mostly stuck with Carnation Cafe, Cafe Orleans, Flo's, etc. Are there any places that look great for Christmas? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Davidg83

sgrap said:


> Is this the gazebo where the Donald pics were taken?


Yeah it's the one where Donald did meet and greets.


----------



## bhyer

A couple photos of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree area.

 

We had the best time at with Pooh and friends and at Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Photos I got in these areas are my favorite.  My daughters thought they were too old for Disneyland and character interactions but some of these photos so capture the magic.

       


I love this shot where Tigger is hugging her and all you can see is her smile between his arms.

 

Even the big kids love a hug from Pooh.
 

This picture never fails to make me smile.  Just look at the grimace on her face as he leans in to kiss her.   Apparently he wasn't quite the kinda guy she had in mind to give her a big kiss!!


----------



## Disney127

For this week's themes - Frontierland, Critter Country and Grizzly Peak plus Jingle Jamboree (our favorite place to hang out - sad that it won't be there anymore)


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Here are a few of my DGD at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree last year. She LOVED the characters here in their holiday garb and had fun decorating her own Christmas cookie and making an ornament for the tree. We will miss this area! The photos from this trip were so cute because she was missing her two front teeth - you can *almost* tell in one of these shots.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




She said Pluto had peppermint-breath!










Her beautiful (and yummy) Christmas cookie…










A little squeeze from Mrs. C…







And finally, hangin’ with “Gingerbread” Chip.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm really going to miss the JJJ too, and the Ranch -- the whole area was so charming during Halloween Time, the holidays AND during Springtime/Easter.  

And now that I read David's comment about the Cove Bar expansion and the gazebo being removed, I am sad that the large PP tree may not have anywhere else to go.  Until Buena Vista Street was up and running, that tree was the only large tree in DCA (although it did move around a couple of times).  I was actually surprised that the PP tree stayed put even after BVS opened with its own tree.

That spot on the Pier was the perfect place for the tree, but I'm not sure where else it could go in that specific land.


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> I'm really going to miss the JJJ too, and the Ranch -- the whole area was so charming during Halloween Time, the holidays AND during Springtime/Easter.
> 
> And now that I read David's comment about the Cove Bar expansion and the gazebo being removed, I am sad that the large PP tree may not have anywhere else to go.  Until Buena Vista Street was up and running, that tree was the only large tree in DCA (although it did move around a couple of times).  I was actually surprised that the PP tree stayed put even after BVS opened with its own tree.
> 
> That spot on the Pier was the perfect place for the tree, but I'm not sure where else it could go in that specific land.



JJJ was one of our favorite places to hang out.  We enjoyed meeting the characters there during the holiday season and at Halloween.  The whole ranch area was so cozy, love the animals and the BTBBQ.  And I am also sad that they will be moving the gazebo - where will the tree go?  It is such a beautiful tree, I hope they will still keep it.  So many changes.


----------



## Dinohood

so does that mean during christmas week the BTBBQ is not going to happen?


----------



## Disney127

Dinohood said:


> so does that mean during christmas week the BTBBQ is not going to happen?



BTBBQ is closing after January 10, 2016.  We are planning to have a couple of meals during Christmas week before it closes.


----------



## TLinden16

So, I have a question for all of you Disneyland experts   If you were doing a World of Color dinner package just one time on your trip and got to choose between doing it for the Winter Dreams show or the Celebrate show, which one would you choose to do?  We are definitely going to catch both shows (we'll fast pass the other), but which one would us book with the package?


----------



## koalagirl5

I can finally see the schedule and hours for the first 2 days of our trip!!! 

The anticipation might just kill me....six weeks left!


----------



## TLinden16

koalagirl5 said:


> I can finally see the schedule and hours for the first 2 days of our trip!!!
> 
> The anticipation might just kill me....six weeks left!



You're dates are the exact same as mine


----------



## koalagirl5

TLinden16 said:


> You're dates are the exact same as mine



Yay! I'm hoping that Monday and Tuesday will be a little less crowded than that weekend, but I'm not sure we'll be so lucky lol. Either way, it'll be a blast.


----------



## Disney127

TLinden16 said:


> So, I have a question for all of you Disneyland experts   If you were doing a World of Color dinner package just one time on your trip and got to choose between doing it for the Winter Dreams show or the Celebrate show, which one would you choose to do?  We are definitely going to catch both shows (we'll fast pass the other), but which one would us book with the package?



We did the WOC lunch package this past July and enjoyed the Celebrate show.  We liked Celebrate better than Winter Dreams because it had less Frozen in it.  . Also, Celebrate had some Walt history and this always pulls at our heartstrings.  We will probably watch Winter Dreams again in Dec but will see it from the area near the fun wheel.  We won't be able to see the projections but it will do.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

We leave Dec 3 erd, the 4th, 5, 6th will all be crowded busy weekend days but we have plans to make it work and try not to get so over whelmed. Then Monday off tue wed back hoping the last two days crowds will be a little less then the weekends.


----------



## Tink1987

ArchOwl said:


> I read a rumor that FP distribution for both WOC shows will happen simultaneously at the usual spot.  Two machines for each show will be available. Unknown at this time if you can get FPs for each show.  We may have to wait until someone attempts it.  In the past, you could not get more than one FP from the WOC machines, but who knows if it will be allowed for the holiday season?



That would be interesting to see if you had to queue twice for the 2 different machines - I would guess you have too?

Or am I reading this wrong


----------



## ArchOwl

Tink1987 said:


> That would be interesting to see if you had to queue twice for the 2 different machines - I would guess you have too?
> 
> Or am I reading this wrong



Hmmm...yeah.  I am thinking you probably would have to queue twice.  But all speculation at this point.  I still haven't heard if you can get FPs for both on the same day.  

Of course, there would be workarounds if you couldn't get both sets of FPs from the machines.  You could always get one set from the machines and do a dining package for the other set.


----------



## dolphingirl47

WAMUMOF4 said:


> I'm a little disappointed, I was really hoping that Winter Dreams would open early we leave on Nov the 13th International flight so can't change it, we can only stay in the park till about 6pm that day I didn't even think about DL being decorated for Christmas when booking our flights. I am very excited about being able to see the park decorated though.



Last year they showed Winter Dreams on November 12th, which was the day before the holiday season started. None of the  cast members at the Fastpass machines or even doing crowd control at the show knew. They all expected the original version.



TLinden16 said:


> So, I have a question for all of you Disneyland experts  If you were doing a World of Color dinner package just one time on your trip and got to choose between doing it for the Winter Dreams show or the Celebrate show, which one would you choose to do?



Hands down Celebrate. I absolutely adored this show and could not get enough of it. The special effects are amazing and the whole show is very moving. Winter Dreams on the other hand is 30 minutes of my life I am never going to get back. I think it has the potential to be a nice show - if it was reduced down to about 10 minutes.

Corinna


----------



## TLinden16

I originally booked a dinner seating for 6:00, which normally would mean that I would automatically get tickets for the first show.  I called Disney dining, and the cast member told me that they are going to allow people to select tickets for whichever show they want during the holiday time (with the exception of people who have a dinner too late to attend the first show).  She told me we could keep our 6:00 dinner reservation, and go to the later show.


----------



## Lost Girl

I hope its ok to post here, if not please let me know? My family has never seen WOC . I booked the WOC package ( 1st showing) at Ariels grotto? thoughts? I already have us booked at BB for a F package on Dec 11th at 6pm. We scheduled WOC for Dec 9th 550pm? Just curious on any thoughts if this is worth it? The problem also is we fly in early Dec 9th but will not make it to DCA for fast passes in time.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

dolphingirl47 said:


> Winter Dreams on the other hand is 30 minutes of my life I am never going to get back. I think it has the potential to be a nice show - if it was reduced down to about 10 minutes.



This made me snort my coffee!


----------



## keahgirl8

TLinden16 said:


> So, I have a question for all of you Disneyland experts   If you were doing a World of Color dinner package just one time on your trip and got to choose between doing it for the Winter Dreams show or the Celebrate show, which one would you choose to do?  We are definitely going to catch both shows (we'll fast pass the other), but which one would us book with the package?



I am planning to see Winter Dreams this year.  I haven't seen it yet, but I have seen Celebrate.  I think Celebrate actually could be good, if they cut back on NPH in front of a green screen and clips that had nothing to do with Walt Disney.  What a disappointment.


----------



## Kauai4life

Does anyone know what times the Holiday tour is usually offered.  We would like to do the 4;30pm parade. This might change I know, we can not make reservations until November 4.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

TLinden16 said:


> I originally booked a dinner seating for 6:00, which normally would mean that I would automatically get tickets for the first show.  I called Disney dining, and the cast member told me that they are going to allow people to select tickets for whichever show they want during the holiday time (with the exception of people who have a dinner too late to attend the first show).  She told me we could keep our 6:00 dinner reservation, and go to the later show.



Thank you for letting us know this. My DH was asking me to call because we want the late showing but we are doing lunch because its the menu we like best.


----------



## KalamityJane

I'm looking at booking the Holiday Tour, but have a couple of questions.

1. My youngest is 2yo - would he need a pass or is he a freebie still? I'm guessing he's free but just double checking.

2. I want to book this on a heavy crowd day (weekend more than likely, right?) because you get to get on rides quickly, correct?

3. Do they charge tax or no? Trying to budget and it says 85/pp but not sure if I should budget in tax too. Also, everyone is considered an adult or are there kid prices?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

For World of Color is NPH (not a big fan of his)in both shows and are both really loud? I know that is subjective. Loud, constant noise can trigger a health issue I have. I have wondered about WoC for a while now. 

In sweeter news, I have a Candy Corn Ice Cream report. I tried it today at Baskin Robbins.  It is a completely smooth flavor with orange, yellow, and white swirls to it. It really does taste like candy corn. I  have missed being able to eat real candy corn candy (too chewy) especially the pumpkin shaped pieces which to me tasted better than the plain ones--probably because they were cute  So being able to enjoy a similar ice cream treat was nice. I'd much rather there'd one day be a smooth (non churned) pink peppermint but I recommend all of you giving CC Ice cream a try


----------



## Stefndoug

Kauai4life said:


> Does anyone know what times the Holiday tour is usually offered.  We would like to do the 4;30pm parade. This might change I know, we can not make reservations until November 4.



We are booked for the 2pm one on Nov 13th (Friday), and I was told that would be the time I need for the 4:30pm parade.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

any one have luck booking a later tour and getting ptn?
Also what day would we maybe hear about candle light dinners or something if they have them?


----------



## Kauai4life

Mahalo Stefndoug.


----------



## Angrose

I only have pictures from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree for this week's theme. Boy, we are sure going to miss that area! The character interaction was fantastic (especially great for not paying for a character meal!). I really hope they can figure some way to get some of that back, even if it's in another area of the park.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am still wishing praying they do it one more year I want to go to it.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Angrose, such a cute picture of your son and Mickey

I would love that JadeDarkstar!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I find myself already missing the jingle jangle jamboree area. What an amazing place! I wonder where all the characters in their cute Christmas outfits will be this year? After looking at everyone's pictures one thing i now remember that i wanted to do last year but didn't end up having time for is decorating sugar cookies, they all look yummy!


----------



## Astylla

JadeDarkstar said:


> any one have luck booking a later tour and getting ptn?
> Also what day would we maybe hear about candle light dinners or something if they have them?



I would not hold your breath about PTN - the Holiday tour is specific and the seating is the Holiday Parade itself. It wouldn't be fair to others to change it to a different parade.

I don't think they've had the Candelight dinner packages since around 2011 so I wouldn't expect that to change but keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog just in case.


----------



## Tyggress

sgrap said:


> Had to share . . . just checked on Costco rental cars and found one $70 less than what I had already reserved for our trip!  Love that it lets you cancel without penalty.  So   . . .  for anyone renting a vehicle, keep on checking the rates.  Costco always has had the best prices of all the sites I've checked.



I ALWAYS rent cars using Costco.  I can often get a full weekend rental (Friday - Monday) for only $50.00!!


----------



## jeanico2000

The castle lighting, as some of you predicted, has now been removed from the schedule (unless I'm missing something!) https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/?month=201511


----------



## Sherry E

jeanico2000 said:


> The castle lighting, as some of you predicted, has now been removed from the schedule (unless I'm missing something!) https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/?month=201511



Erin at the Parks Blog said somewhere in her comments that the Winter Castle was not returning this year.  So when the lighting appeared on the DLR website I assumed that it was just info that had been held in the DLR system from last year and would eventually change.   Then again I figured they could add in some extra lighting and just skip the snow on the turrets.   There may not be an actual lighting ceremony, or there may be (sometimes it has been missing from the DLR website even when it was happening) -- it will depend on if any extra lights are added in.

So, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Kenshin21

I tried looking for this answer but couldn't find it, is F! Running nightly in December? I know with Star Wars land coming and the closure of a couple attractions I'm trying to fit F! in this holiday. Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the eleventh week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!! *




*……Only 25 Days Until the*

*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*

​
*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!


As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 3 more themes to explore over the next 3 weeks:  Two main weekly themes every Monday from today, October 19, 2015, through October 26, 2015, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).


Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.  I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).  Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.  This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.


Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  


Last week, we enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, critter-ific flair in Frontierland, Critter Country and Grizzly Peak.  Prior to that we explored the more whimsical side of Disneyland Resort’s holiday season, showcased in the contrasting styles of A Bug’s Land, Cars Land and Mickey’s Toontown.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Square’s most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a “nightmarish” Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  And we peeked in at the ‘other’ holiday season at Disneyland Resort, Halloween Time, which collides with the Holidays every year as pumpkins give way to Christmas trees.  Earlier we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and in Downtown Disney.  Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday, strolled through Fantasyland and cruised through the jolliest of jungles on the Jingle Cruise.  We have also stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  We have also explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.  


So…what will be our eleventh theme of 2015?  Let’s remember the holidays of yesterday, whether “yesterday” means 2014, or 1994, or 1989, or any other year!  Let’s fondly recall the random trees, wreaths, events, merchandise, costumes, food, window displays and other aspects of the Disneyland Resort Christmas/Thanksgiving/New Year’s season that no longer exist.  It may be tricky to find photos for this theme (which is the whole point!), but let’s take a stroll down memory lane and see what we can come up with! *





*In the Spotlight this Week......*




*HOLIDAYS GONE BY!!!*
*(a.k.a. Seasonal Things That Are Not There Anymore!)*

​

*If you have never paid close attention to the holiday decorations when you have visited DLR from early November to early January, or if you have never visited DLR for the season prior to 2014, you may not be aware of how DLR used to deck the halls!  Although the current state of the holidays at Disneyland Resort is rewarding, many things have come and gone over the years, including decorations in both parks, at Downtown Disney and at the hotels, characters in certain holiday attire, merchandise, etc.  

Do you remember the ice rink that used to reside at the old version of the Disneyland Hotel?  Do you remember Candy Cane Lane?  Did you visit the reindeer at Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up?  Are you still lamenting the loss of the colorful Toontown tree?  Do you remember the great ‘gingerbread cookie’-themed ornaments and knick-knacks from 7 or 8 years ago?  

Or perhaps you are missing the more recent Court of Angels Christmas tree in New Orleans Square, and are unwilling to say goodbye to Duffy and his festive photo spot in California Adventure?  Do you find yourself trying to accept the newer version of the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree when you were used to the old one?

To give just a few additional examples of seasonal things that are gone and probably never coming back (aside from what I referenced in the above paragraphs), some of those would be:  

The Honor Choir segment of Winter Dreams; 

Any previous version of the gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café, Carthay Circle, White Water Snacks, Flo’s, etc.; 

The first Downtown Disney ice rink in 2012; 

Any holiday merchandise that has a specific year on it; 

The Radiator Winter shop sign in Cars Land in 2012; 

Santa’s Beach Blast or any of the old decorations in California Adventure, pre-billion dollar makeover; and 

ANY old version of the gingerbread house/display on the table of the ballroom/dining room scene in Haunted Mansion Holiday!!


This year the Diamond Celebration/60th anniversary is taking center stage in Disneyland and certain decorations could be taking a back seat, which we won’t know until the holiday season begins.  When the Celebration ends in 2016, those decorations may or may not return.

Sadly, also destined for Yesterland are the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and Big Thunder Ranch, which will be among the casualties when work begins on Disneyland’s new Star Wars-themed land in 2016.  Since we just came out of a Theme Week in which the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was included, we will keep the focus on other long gone elements of Holidays Gone By.  Next year, however, the Jamboree will be a prominent part of the Holidays Gone By theme week.


Here are some of my favorite things that have been part of Disneyland Resort holiday seasons past.

*



*More recent departures on the holiday scene…



The gingerbread display in Flo’s, and the Radiator Winter sign from the Curios shop in Cars Land – 2012



















The 2012 version of the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree, before its “interesting” sea-themed makeover of 2013














Storytellers Café Gingerbread House of 2011













In 2011, Santa Duffy didn’t realize that his photo spot would be gone forever by 2014!












The old (and better) Toontown tree, circa 2010.  Gone, but not forgotten.













We miss you, Golden Gate Bridge (photo from 2010)









*
*
Mickey with Santa hat statue at the entrance to the Disneyland Hotel*
*




























How many of you remember the old light strands (I call it a light canopy) that hung over New Orleans Square up until a few years ago?  (Photos are from 2008)

































We miss you too, candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters (photo from 2008)!











The Hollywood Pictures Backlot had a few adornments as well (photos taken in 2007 or 2008)






















Now, let’s stroll back even further back through the years and see what has fallen along the way…


*
*Disneyland Hotel Lobby/Tower Christmas Tree circa 2001*
*























This wreath used to adorn lampposts around Toontown (this photo is from 2000)













Does anyone remember when It’s a Small World Holiday looked like this (photos were taken in December 2000)?





















The characters at Goofy’s Kitchen used to dress in holiday attire as well (photos from 1993 and 1994)













































Holiday photo spot (in a tent, in 1993) at the Disneyland Hotel













This wreath used to adorn all lampposts along Main Street and around the Hub (photo is from 1993)










*
*See the interesting Christmas tree behind us, in front of the Castle?  This was not the “Winter Castle” in the old days*
*


















*
*Photo spot at the Disneyland Hotel, circa 1992*
*
















Candy Cane Lane at the Disneyland Hotel, circa 1992






*​*
I may or may not post more photos during the week.

 Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resort -- Holidays Gone By all this week, through Sunday, October 25th, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our twelfth theme on Monday, October 26th!!  We just have a couple of themes coming up in the next few weeks, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count. *


----------



## Sherry E

Kenshin21 said:


> I tried looking for this answer but couldn't find it, is F! Running nightly in December? I know with Star Wars land coming and the closure of a couple attractions I'm trying to fit F! in this holiday. Thanks



F! runs nightly after a certain point in the the holiday season.  It will probably run nightly over the days surrounding Thanksgiving weekend, then I think it reduces to a Fri-Sat-Sun schedule for the first week or two of December.  Then, somewhere in mid-December I think the schedule increases, and eventually becomes nightly in the peak season weeks around Christmas and New Year's.  At least, that is my recollection of what it was.

This schedule from December 2014 should give you an diea of the F! schedule - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2014.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I am not sure if we can use Big Thunder ranch and JJJ, this year??  Or are we sure its not coming back??


----------



## petals

2014 stuff that won't be there this year  
Haunted Mansion gingerbread house:





Carsland Jumper:





The Elf popcorn bucket:


----------



## jeanico2000

Sherry E said:


> Erin at the Parks Blog said somewhere in her comments that the Winter Castle was not returning this year.  So when the lighting appeared on the DLR website I assumed that it was just info that had been held in the DLR system from last year and would eventually change.   Then again I figured they could add in some extra lighting and just skip the snow on the turrets.   There may not be an actual lighting ceremony, or there may be (sometimes it has been missing from the DLR website even when it was happening) -- it will depend on if any extra lights are added in.
> 
> So, we'll see what happens.



I guess I was hoping a little too hard that it would happen anyway! I so love the WDW castle at Christmas, and since this is going to be our first time seeing the DL castle at Christmas, I was crossing my fingers for the same kind of pixie dusted WOW factor! *sigh*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Here are mine for the moment. You said seasonal past so maybe this one works too? I am frantically trying to find my candy cane ones and am bummed i'm afraid i may have lost them in the computer trouble I had. 
May look at the old holiday threads see if they are there. 





Also this one from last year









 this one  you can see the date.


----------



## Orbitron

*This is my last entry. Next Monday we will be on our way to New York and afterwards to Walt Disney World. Have fun everyone and keep posting great pictures to the countdown. Bye bye! *


----------



## mlnbabies

Entertainment Times Guide from December 5-11, 2014.


----------



## ArchOwl

I was poking around the calendar today and saw that they now list two PTN parades, one at 5:45pm and one at 10:45pm beginning 11/21 and going until 11/28.  Up until then when PTN had two showings, one was at 8:45pm and 10:45pm.  I wonder if they are trying to balance the crowds during the Thanksgiving holiday.  There is a rumor going around that there might be two fireworks shows, one at 6:30pm and another at the usual time of 9:30pm.  And the placement of the PTN parade does maybe lead you to believe that might be happening.  It could be Disney trying to get people to leave earlier?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

That would be cool two firework shows each night two paint the nights. Yes please id like that. I bet some ppl would leave after the first fire work show because the young ones.


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I am not sure if we can use Big Thunder ranch and JJJ, this year??  Or are we sure its not coming back??



As mentioned in my above intro:

"*Sadly, also destined for Yesterland are the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and Big Thunder Ranch, which will be among the casualties when work begins on Disneyland’s new Star Wars-themed land in 2016. Since we just came out of a Theme Week in which the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was included, we will keep the focus on other long gone elements of Holidays Gone By. Next year, however, the Jamboree will be a prominent part of the Holidays Gone By theme week."*

In other words, we just had a week in which JJJ photos could be posted, and JJJ is not gone yet -- but next year at this time, it will almost certainly be a thing of the past.

The reindeer are okay to post photos of because they have already been gone for years.  But as far the Ranch and JJJ themselves, they're not gone yet so they're not part of Holidays Gone By -- yet!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> In other words, we just had a week in which JJJ photos could be posted, and JJJ is not gone yet -- but next year at this time, it will be a thing of the past.



Blast, I was keeping those back especially for this theme week. Never mind, I will have them for next year. Here is one for this year though:


Haunted Mansion Gingerbread House 2014






Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

ArchOwl said:


> I was poking around the calendar today and saw that they now list two PTN parades, one at 5:45pm and one at 10:45pm beginning 11/21 and going until 11/28.  Up until then when PTN had two showings, one was at 8:45pm and 10:45pm.  I wonder if they are trying to balance the crowds during the Thanksgiving holiday.  There is a rumor going around that there might be two fireworks shows, one at 6:30pm and another at the usual time of 9:30pm.  And the placement of the PTN parade does maybe lead you to believe that might be happening.  It could be Disney trying to get people to leave earlier?



I hadn't checked the calendar in the last few days, but I actually thought that A Christmas Fantasy Parade would end up getting extended to twice a day, with PtN at night.  I didn't expect PtN to run twice and ACFP once each day.  I hadn't heard the rumor about the 2 fireworks shows.  If there are 2 fireworks shows, on top of 2 PtN parades and at least one ACFP every day, Main Street is basically going to be a madhouse all day long!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> Blast, I was keeping those back especially for this theme week. Never mind, I will have them for next year. Here is one for this year though:
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion Gingerbread House 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



You can throw the JJJ pictures into the Holiday Cornucopia week -- which is just two weeks from today!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> As mentioned in my above intro:
> 
> "*Sadly, also destined for Yesterland are the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and Big Thunder Ranch, which will be among the casualties when work begins on Disneyland’s new Star Wars-themed land in 2016. Since we just came out of a Theme Week in which the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was included, we will keep the focus on other long gone elements of Holidays Gone By. Next year, however, the Jamboree will be a prominent part of the Holidays Gone By theme week."*
> 
> In other words, we just had a week in which JJJ photos could be posted, and JJJ is not gone yet -- but next year at this time, it will almost certainly be a thing of the past.
> 
> The reindeer are okay to post photos of because they have already been gone for years.  But as far the Ranch and JJJ themselves, they're not gone yet so they're not part of Holidays Gone By -- yet!



That's what I thought....  so sad!  Happy I got to attend JJJ, 2 times, and the BTR multiple times! 

--Lori


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> You can throw the JJJ pictures into the Holiday Cornucopia week -- which is just two weeks from today!



Yes, unfortunately this is just a little bit too early for this year's Disney holiday season trip. I just booked a sneaky trip to Disneyland Paris for the beginning of their holiday season. Again, I will have some nice photos for next year and I have photos from Walt Disney World and Disney Cruise Line for this year.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

jeanico2000 said:


> I guess I was hoping a little too hard that it would happen anyway! I so love the WDW castle at Christmas, and since this is going to be our first time seeing the DL castle at Christmas, I was crossing my fingers for the same kind of pixie dusted WOW factor! *sigh*



I am hoping right along with you!  And you never know... sometimes when it seems like Disney is going to turn right, they end up turning left!     As I said, there could be more lights added to the Castle than what's there now, to at least make it look somewhat wintry.  

Quite frankly, that Winter Castle -- especially at night -- is such a prominent, iconic, major part of the holiday season.  It hasn't always been there -- I think that 2007 was its first year as a "Winter Castle" -- but it has made such an impact on the holidays at DLR, as well as on the general look of Main Street at night.  There is something so wonderful and exciting about walking down Main Street when all the lights are on, and seeing the Castle glowing in the distance.  It just won't be the same if it looks identical to how it has looked since May of this year!

But we'll see what happens.  Maybe they will 'winter it up' somehow.

I think that the Winter Castle will be back in full force next year, though -- and I wouldn't be shocked if Disney decides to add some sort of Frozen theme to the winter overlay!




kylie71 said:


> That's what I thought....  so sad!  Happy I got to attend JJJ, 2 times, and the BTR multiple times!
> 
> --Lori



I keep hoping that Disney will find a new location for the JJJ, or move it elsewhere and give it a new name ("Jolly Jamboree" or something).  But I have a feeling they won't, and it will just become a part of Yesterland.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> I am hoping right along with you!  And you never know... sometimes when it seems like Disney is going to turn right, they end up turning left!     As I said, there could be more lights added to the Castle than what's there now, to at least make it look somewhat wintry.
> 
> Quite frankly, that Winter Castle -- especially at night -- is such a prominent, iconic, major part of the holiday season.  It hasn't always been there -- I think that 2007 was its first year as a "Winter Castle" -- but it has made such an impact on the holidays at DLR, as well as on the general look of Main Street at night.  There is something so wonderful and exciting about walking down Main Street when all the lights are on, and seeing the Castle glowing in the distance.  It just won't be the same if it looks identical to how it has looked since May of this year!
> 
> But we'll see what happens.  Maybe they will 'winter it up' somehow.
> 
> I think that the Winter Castle will be back in full force next year, though -- and I wouldn't be shocked if Disney decides to add some sort of Frozen theme to the winter overlay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hoping that Disney will find a new location for the JJJ, or move it elsewhere and give it a new name ("Jolly Jamboree" or something).  But I have a feeling they won't, and it will just become a part of Yesterland.



I think they could find a spot, near the backside of GRR, you know?  Its wooded and pretty over there....   Plus, that area is in need of Holiday decorations!!  They could save it, if they WANTED to!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

*



JadeDarkstar said:



			Here are mine for the moment. You said seasonal past so maybe this one works too? I am frantically trying to find my candy cane ones and am bummed i'm afraid i may have lost them in the computer trouble I had.
May look at the old holiday threads see if they are there.





Also this one from last year









 this one  you can see the date.
		
Click to expand...




JadeDarkstar -*- I found your contribution to this same Holidays Gone By theme week last year.  I don't know if that post had the candy cane-striped letter photos in it, but the pictures are not showing up.

I pulled up a couple of posts of yours from last year's Countdown, and the photos are not visible (at least to me) in either one:


http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...-superthread-4.3215593/page-115#post-52487946

http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...-superthread-4.3215593/page-108#post-52450869


----------



## JadeDarkstar

odd dont know why that happened but thank you for looking


----------



## Tyggress

Sherry E said:


> -- and I wouldn't be shocked if Disney decides to add some sort of Frozen theme to the winter overlay!



Shhhhhh....don't give them any ideas!  Next thing you know it will be Arrendale Castle, instead of Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## Stefndoug

Tyggress said:


> Shhhhhh....don't give them any ideas!  Next thing you know it will be Arrendale Castle, instead of Sleeping Beauty!



that would be awesome


----------



## sgrap

Tyggress said:


> Shhhhhh....don't give them any ideas!  Next thing you know it will be Arrendale Castle, instead of Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## Tyggress

Stefndoug said:


> that would be awesome



I respectfully disagree...I'm sick of Frozen taking over everything in DLR.


----------



## Stefndoug

Tyggress said:


> I respectfully disagree...I'm sick of Frozen taking over everything in DLR.



I don't have kids and I live a 2 1/2 hour flight away from Disneyland, so I still have a lot more Frozen to go before I get sick of it


----------



## Astylla

What an insane couple of weeks..is it November yet ? 

I appreciate the well wishes in regards to my ongoing medical stuff - there's a light at the end..it's just fuzzy right now but i'm hopeful.

That said I feel like I'm back at square one in regards to hotels. I have waaaay too many places booked right now because I can't decide..any insight and help is welcome.

Staying Dec 5th -12th. Flying into and out of SNA.

Planned during trip :

Sunday Dec. 6th - Big Thunder BBQ
Friday Dec. 11th - ESPN zone lunch (favorite of Hubby's/ was our first meal as a married couple at DLR)
Napa Rose Chef Counter ( day TBD)
Day with friends at DL( day TBD)

I'm torn with hotels again for a few reasons :

Possible El Nino
Time for transportation
Cost vs. location

So right now I have :

Walking Distance :
Fairfield Inn - 2 queen room - $1365
Desert Inn and Suites  - 2 queen room - $1390
Camelot Inn and Suites - 2 queen room - $1466

Toy Story lot acessible :

Hilton Anaheim 1 king Disney View w/ wifi included - $1045
New Homewood Suites - 2 queen suite - $1098

I know walking distance is nice but I'm not sure it's worth the money since Toy Story is so accessible. It's just DH and I and we can walk fairly easily.
Any ideas ? lol


----------



## Sherry E

Astylla said:


> What an insane couple of weeks..is it November yet ?
> 
> I appreciate the well wishes in regards to my ongoing medical stuff - there's a light at the end..it's just fuzzy right now but i'm hopeful.
> 
> That said I feel like I'm back at square one in regards to hotels. I have waaaay too many places booked right now because I can't decide..any insight and help is welcome.
> 
> Staying Dec 5th -12th. Flying into and out of SNA.
> 
> Planned during trip :
> 
> Sunday Dec. 6th - Big Thunder BBQ
> Friday Dec. 11th - ESPN zone lunch (favorite of Hubby's/ was our first meal as a married couple at DLR)
> Napa Rose Chef Counter ( day TBD)
> Day with friends at DL( day TBD)
> 
> I'm torn with hotels again for a few reasons :
> 
> Possible El Nino
> Time for transportation
> Cost vs. location
> 
> So right now I have :
> 
> Walking Distance :
> Fairfield Inn - 2 queen room - $1365
> Desert Inn and Suites  - 2 queen room - $1390
> Camelot Inn and Suites - 2 queen room - $1466
> 
> Toy Story lot acessible :
> 
> Hilton Anaheim 1 king Disney View w/ wifi included - $1045
> New Homewood Suites - 2 queen suite - $1098
> 
> I know walking distance is nice but I'm not sure it's worth the money since Toy Story is so accessible. It's just DH and I and we can walk fairly easily.
> Any ideas ? lol



Oh, I didn't realize that your hotel bookings were up in the air again!  I thought you had it pretty much nailed down that you would be staying at GCH and PPH!    Is staying onsite not happening now?

Well, there's nothing wrong with saving money -- and a hotel stay is a big area of your trip where money can be saved.   

If the Hilton is that much cheaper than the other hotels/motels, you might as well go with the Hilton because the Toy Story lot is accessible.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Fairfield Inn - 2 queen room - $1365


Toy Story lot acessible :

Hilton Anaheim 1 king Disney View w/ wifi included - $1045

I would narrow it down to these two. Disney view and Tram availability. wow nice.


----------



## Sherry E

I almost forgot to mention this...

Did everyone see today's MiceChat installment, with the photos of the holiday merchandise in the China Closet on Main Street?  This is only a portion of the merchandise -- I'm sure that as the weeks roll on we will see some new things.  Here is the article:  

http://micechat.com/113413-first-sign-holidays-disneyland/


I love the newer nutcrackers, and I like the Jingle Cruise t-shirt!!!

And... It's a Small World is now closed so it can receive its seasonal overlay!  The holidays are coming, folks!!!  They will be here soon!!!!!  




​


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that your hotel bookings were up in the air again!  I thought you had it pretty much nailed down that you would be staying at GCH and PPH!    Is staying onsite not happening now?
> 
> Well, there's nothing wrong with saving money -- and a hotel stay is a big area of your trip where money can be saved.
> 
> If the Hilton is that much cheaper than the other hotels/motels, you might as well go with the Hilton because the Toy Story lot is accessible.



Due to said medical issues and unforseen circumstances onsite just wasn't the best idea for now so yeah that's totally off the table.

The Hilton is my "instinct" as well . since we won't have a car no parking fees either. It seems like a great deal for a full service hotel.
I do like all the on site options for food and drinks should we want it.




JadeDarkstar said:


> Fairfield Inn - 2 queen room - $1365
> 
> 
> Toy Story lot acessible :
> 
> Hilton Anaheim 1 king Disney View w/ wifi included - $1045
> 
> I would narrow it down to these two. Disney view and Tram availability. wow nice.



Yeah that's what I am thinking with the focus being on the Hilton.
While walking distance is nice , I'm struggling to pay several hundred more for it.


----------



## Disney127

Haunted Mansion Gingerbread houses


----------



## KalamityJane

Astylla said:


> Due to said medical issues and unforseen circumstances onsite just wasn't the best idea for now so yeah that's totally off the table.
> 
> The Hilton is my "instinct" as well . since we won't have a car no parking fees either. It seems like a great deal for a full service hotel.
> I do like all the on site options for food and drinks should we want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I am thinking with the focus being on the Hilton.
> While walking distance is nice , I'm struggling to pay several hundred more for it.


Have you seen the pictures of the new Homewood? They look gorgeous, full kitchen and they grocery shop for you (we will use this for snacks). The pictures are on their Facebook page.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_2742 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Maybe the castle lights?




IMG_4124 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5870 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8846 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## sgrap

November 2005:






2014:






mom2rtk said:


> IMG_2742 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> Maybe the castle lights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4124 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5870 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8846 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Wow, gorgeous shots!!!  The castle is absolutely breathtaking . . . we were last there for Christmas time in 2005, so from the sounds of it, we haven't seen it like this.  Kind of bummed it won't be like this for this year, but we will have to again another year, right?


----------



## Astylla

KalamityJane said:


> Have you seen the pictures of the new Homewood? They look gorgeous, full kitchen and they grocery shop for you (we will use this for snacks). The pictures are on their Facebook page.



Yeah I still have that reservation in place just in case. We don't really cook while on vacation but the breakfast and reception M-Thurs is a nice offering.
It will be open during our Thanksgiving trip so we may take a quick peek before deciding!


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## mom2rtk

sgrap said:


> Wow, gorgeous shots!!!  The castle is absolutely breathtaking . . . we were last there for Christmas time in 2005, so from the sounds of it, we haven't seen it like this.  Kind of bummed it won't be like this for this year, but we will have to again another year, right?


 

Thanks. And yes, I do hope that if they don't add the lights this year that they bring them back the following year. They really are gorgeous.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> IMG_2742 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> Maybe the castle lights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4124 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5870 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8846 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



The Winter Castle will be back eventually.  It may be gone this year -- but it's not gone forever, I'm fairly certain.  That's why I didn't include it in my intro post!  I think it's only due to the 60th anniversary that it won't be wintry this year.  

Also, the Castle pictures will go better with next week's theme, so hang on to them and keep them handy!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I love all the Duffy pictures and Prancer the Reindeer was so cute, too  I have seen the candy cane striped CA before so that was fun. .Thanks everyone for the awesome pictures


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I love all the Duffy pictures and Prancer the Reindeer was so cute, too  I have seen the candy cane striped CA before so that was fun. .Thanks everyone for the awesome pictures



Ah, but had you seen Candy Cane Lane before?  That is the question!


----------



## WAMUMOF4

dolphingirl47 said:


> Last year they showed Winter Dreams on November 12th, which was the day before the holiday season started. None of the  cast members at the Fastpass machines or even doing crowd control at the show knew. They all expected the original version.
> 
> 
> Corinna


Thanks for that we were aiming to see it on the 12th anyway hopefully we will see the fireworks on the 11th


----------



## leholcomb

WAMUMOF4 said:


> Thanks for that we were aiming to see it on the 12th anyway hopefully we will see the fireworks on the 11th



I really hope they don't show it early. I have a dining package scheduled on the 12th and it will be our first time seeing WOC. We have no desire to see Winter Dreams so I will be quite upset if I am subjected to that version versus Celebrate....


----------



## mlnbabies




----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> The Winter Castle will be back eventually.  It may be gone this year -- but it's not gone forever, I'm fairly certain.  That's why I didn't include it in my intro post!  I think it's only due to the 60th anniversary that it won't be wintry this year.
> 
> Also, the Castle pictures will go better with next week's theme, so hang on to them and keep them handy!


 

Not to worry. I have a *cough, cough* few additional shots of the castle. Just not sure if I'll remember to post them while we're away at DL!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If they show it early you shouldn't worry Celebrate will be on after Winter dreams. You can pick what one to go to.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> Ah, but had you seen Candy Cane Lane before?  That is the question!



I have  Candy Cane pictures, from the 90's but when I scan them ,they never get big they stay 3x4..............
I remember Candy Cane Lane from the Disneyland Hotel!!!!

--LORI


----------



## OHBelle

I don't have any pictures for this weeks theme, but I am thoroughly enjoying all the pictures everyone else has posted!  It is really cool to see all the things that have come and gone at DLR.  I would have loved to see the big letters outside DCA.  They were awesome!  So were the reindeer!


----------



## keahgirl8

leholcomb said:


> I really hope they don't show it early. I have a dining package scheduled on the 12th and it will be our first time seeing WOC. We have no desire to see Winter Dreams so I will be quite upset if I am subjected to that version versus Celebrate....



Is it really that bad?


----------



## AddictedtoDoleWhip

I am so excited for the Christmas holiday at Disneyland, I am thinking of going on the 13th when they are completely up, I just wonder if it will be busy that week because of the Veterans Day holiday. I think I am most excited to see It's a Small World all lit up at night.


----------



## Stefndoug

AddictedtoDoleWhip said:


> I am so excited for the Christmas holiday at Disneyland, I am thinking of going on the 13th when they are completely up, I just wonder if it will be busy that week because of the Veterans Day holiday. I think I am most excited to see It's a Small World all lit up at night.



If you are talking November...it will be crazy busy...it's the Marathon weekend


----------



## AddictedtoDoleWhip

Stefndoug said:


> If you are talking November...it will be crazy busy...it's the Marathon weekend


I just remembered that. Ahh, so crazy. I was thinking of maybe going Thursday or Tuesday of that week instead. We'll see.. i still want to see Small World all lit up and I think it have those decorations up before the 13th yeah?


----------



## Stefndoug

AddictedtoDoleWhip said:


> I just remembered that. Ahh, so crazy. I was thinking of maybe going Thursday or Tuesday of that week instead. We'll see.. i still want to see Small World all lit up and I think it have those decorations up before the 13th yeah?



I am hoping...we are there from the 11th to the 14 and then coming back for a bit on the 16th.  Looking forward to Disney all decorated


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few that I dug up for this weeks theme.....


----------



## sgrap

pattyduke34 said:


> Here are a few that I dug up for this weeks theme.....


You were there the same year we were last there at Christmas time!  I loved those California letters.  Fun pictures!


----------



## leholcomb

keahgirl8 said:


> Is it really that bad?


I haven't seen either. However, we are headed over mainly to see the 60th and have booked a dining package specifically for Celebrate. I hear Winter Dreams has far too much Frozen in it for us anyways. Being our first trip to Disneyland I was really hoping to see everything before it was taken over by Christmas. No such luck I guess...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

And while this wasn't a holiday exclusive, it was taken during our holiday trip. And I'm still sad it's gone, although PTN is a pretty awesome replacement.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I had not seen candy Cane Lane nor Goofy as part of a lit up "A." I am so glad my Disneyland in December trip is getting closer 

P.S. DisneyJamie the Mickey in the A is adorable and love the Electric Parade all lit up. I wish that would come back!


----------



## sgrap

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I had not seen candy Cane Lane nor Goofy as part of a lit up "A." I am so glad my Disneyland in December trip is getting closer


Sadly,, those letters spelling "CALIFORNIA" outside of California Adventure are no longer there. I really liked them, too.  But there are plenty of other awesome holiday decorations to see this year, I'm sure!


----------



## lorijohnhill

In 2010, Santa was in the gazebo on the pier.


I believe the tree and the gazebo have switched locations since 2010.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I am trying to upload a photo from my phone for the first time. I hope this works!

 

This is one of our pins from the 2009 Holiday Tour. 

 
My much loved Christmas mug! It occurred to me this morning as I was sipping pumpkin spice coffee out of it that it's most likely an old design. 

 
The other side of the mug.


----------



## DLmama

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kiwiprincess

Thanks so much for the link. I loved looking at the Christmas decorations. Can't wait!!! 8 weeks Thursday!!! Guess who's counting!!!







Sherry E said:


> I almost forgot to mention this...
> 
> Did everyone see today's MiceChat installment, with the photos of the holiday merchandise in the China Closet on Main Street?  This is only a portion of the merchandise -- I'm sure that as the weeks roll on we will see some new things.  Here is the article:
> 
> http://micechat.com/113413-first-sign-holidays-disneyland/
> 
> 
> I love the newer nutcrackers, and I like the Jingle Cruise t-shirt!!!
> 
> And... It's a Small World is now closed so it can receive its seasonal overlay!  The holidays are coming, folks!!!  They will be here soon!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Astylla

So the parades and WOC schedules are up for Thanksgiving weekend now..it will be interesting how this works into the rest of December.


A Christmas Fantasy Parade

1:00 PM, 3:15 PM


Paint the Night

5:45 PM, 10:45 PM

*Fireworks & Nighttime Spectacular*

Disneyland Forever

Main Street, U.S.A.

9:30 PM


Fantasmic!

Frontierland

9:00 PM, 10:45 PM


World of Color – Celebrate!

Paradise Pier

10:15 PM
 
World of Color – Winter Dreams

        Paradise Pier

        9:00 PM


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I'm counting 5 weeks and change counting


----------



## bethwc101

So we will be there Christmas week 23-26 and planning on it being insane. But we are also thinking of doing another trip Nov. 6-7 the week before the christmas season begins? Is it usually under "construction" or something for the holiday prep? DO you guys think it will be less crowded due to people going the opening Christmas season week? Thoughts are helpful, we just want to try and go as much as possible before everything shuts down January 11th.


----------



## Speechphi

Here is my one photo from days gone by (that I can access on my phone)





We are heading to DLR tonight for our first Halloween trip as our 15th anniversary celebration!


----------



## tlcdoula

Need some advice, I am at 50 days out   and trying to decide what night to book our fantasmic dining package.  I would like to book a dining package for 5 of us at Blue Bayou and want to see the fireworks from there if possible.  In order to do that I think I need to book us an early dinner but does anyone know the time cut off to ensure we get a fastpass to the first show?


----------



## PHXscuba

The band will likely look different this holiday season since they revamped it this summer.













This little guy was removed when they put in wider walkways for the CMs.





Pre-renovation, Club 33 and its Trophy Room decorated for the holidays:











​
PHXscuba


----------



## Tyggress

sgrap said:


> Sadly,, those letters spelling "CALIFORNIA" outside of California Adventure are no longer there. I really liked them, too.  But there are plenty of other awesome holiday decorations to see this year, I'm sure!



I loved them during Halloween when the two "A"s were huge candy corn pieces!


----------



## lvdis

tlcdoula said:


> Need some advice, I am at 50 days out   and trying to decide what night to book our fantasmic dining package.  I would like to book a dining package for 5 of us at Blue Bayou and want to see the fireworks from there if possible.  In order to do that I think I need to book us an early dinner but does anyone know the time cut off to ensure we get a fastpass to the first show?


I think I read that your reservation should be before 6 or 6:15 to get the first show, but I'm not 100% positive. This will be my first time doing one.  You might want to get a time locked down soon.  You can book the dinners 60 days out.  I booked my December 6th BB Fantasmic dinner package the first day my date became available on October 7.  I picked a very early dinner at 4:50.  Since then I've looked multiple times to see if I could change it to a little later time and nothing has been available.  Of course, in my case, that's the only night it is showing.  It looks like you'll have more nights to choose from so that should help.


----------



## keahgirl8

leholcomb said:


> I haven't seen either. However, we are headed over mainly to see the 60th and have booked a dining package specifically for Celebrate. I hear Winter Dreams has far too much Frozen in it for us anyways. Being our first trip to Disneyland I was really hoping to see everything before it was taken over by Christmas. No such luck I guess...



There's actually a Frozen section in Celebrate as well.


----------



## tlcdoula

lvdis said:


> I think I read that your reservation should be before 6 or 6:15 to get the first show, but I'm not 100% positive. This will be my first time doing one.  You might want to get a time locked down soon.  You can book the dinners 60 days out.  I booked my December 6th BB Fantasmic dinner package the first day my date became available on October 7.  I picked a very early dinner at 4:50.  Since then I've looked multiple times to see if I could change it to a little later time and nothing has been available.  Of course, in my case, that's the only night it is showing.  It looks like you'll have more nights to choose from so that should help.



I was able to book for Dec 16th at 5:30pm... I did the reservation online but called to make sure what show we would see.  She said that night there are two Fantasmics one at 9 and one at 10:15pm.

I still need to figure out world of color.  Not sure what we are doing there.  So many things to see not enough time haha..

Have a great trip!! you will be there just before me.


----------



## TLinden16

tlcdoula said:


> Need some advice, I am at 50 days out   and trying to decide what night to book our fantasmic dining package.  I would like to book a dining package for 5 of us at Blue Bayou and want to see the fireworks from there if possible.  In order to do that I think I need to book us an early dinner but does anyone know the time cut off to ensure we get a fastpass to the first show?



When I called over the weekend, I was told that reservations that are before 6:30 are for the early show, and shows that are 6:30 or later are for the late show.  We have a 6:00 reservation, and I wanted to make sure we were at the early show since we are travelling from the east coast the day we are going, and a 10:45 Fantasmic would be really late for us.


----------



## leholcomb

keahgirl8 said:


> There's actually a Frozen section in Celebrate as well.


I don't mind a section (seems to come with any Disney territory these days). I just don't want to waste my time with pretty much an entire show (or so I've heard).


----------



## egritz

Well at first I thought I hit the first theme week without something the contribute, but then I saw the prior year ornament and realized I have ornaments with the year from the last few years. Yippee. I'm sure I'll be stumped by one of the upcoming weeks though, since we did miss a lot of details!




(I have another from 2013 (2 visits so one from each) as well as 2012, but I can't seem to find them uploaded in my shutterfly account).


----------



## KalamityJane

Oh, I love your ornaments!! I can't wait to decorate for the season 

Just to make sure I have this right, we want to watch F! and then the fireworks. It looks like F! will be playing nightly over most of when we should be there (9-16) so the fireworks should be too, right? I have our RBT reservation at 6:30, but I'm thinking I need to move it back to 6pm or earlier to hit F! and then fireworks, as I want the first showing (or do they do 2 sets of fireworks?)


----------



## mom2elal

With the changes to the annual passports, do you guys think that it will be any less insanely crowded during Christmas break, by Dec. 2016?  I mean, obviously that's their goal, but is it going to work?


----------



## Tink1987

The park hours are out for the first two days of our trip and there is news about when the new Harry Potter play in London tickets go on sale - today is a gooooooooood day! 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## disneymum58

The hours just went up on the Disneyland website for our first 2 days in the park. Does anyone have an explanation for why the Disneyland Park closes at 9 pm on Thursday, December 3? It closes at 10 the night previous.


----------



## mommyslp

disneymum58 said:


> The hours just went up on the Disneyland website for our first 2 days in the park. Does anyone have an explanation for why the Disneyland Park closes at 9 pm on Thursday, December 3? It closes at 10 the night previous.



Thats when we will be there too.  It looks like Wednesday is 9am-10pm & thursday is 8am-9pm.  So same amount of hours, just open different times in the morning.


----------



## egritz

disneymum58 said:


> The hours just went up on the Disneyland website for our first 2 days in the park. Does anyone have an explanation for why the Disneyland Park closes at 9 pm on Thursday, December 3? It closes at 10 the night previous.



My guess is to shift the hours to allow for the Magic Morning hours on Thursday?


----------



## blondietink

The week we are there mid-November the hours on Thursday are also short.  Must be the slowest day at the park.  Good news is that on Friday and Saturday during our stay the park is open until midnight!


----------



## JustStan

I'm determined to get to Disneyland while it's decorated for the holidays, but I won't be able to get there until after the new year. That being the case, and since the holiday dates last through January 6, I figure that Tuesday 1/5 will be less crowded than the weekend or Monday. My question is this, does anyone know if there are any holiday-related or other attractions (e.g., fireworks) that I'll be missing by going on a weekday at the tail end of the holiday dates? Any other things I should consider? Thanks.


----------



## ArchOwl

The OC Register is reporting that Disneyland will do two firework shows for Thanksgiving week and may consider doing it again for other busy times.

http://m.ocregister.com/articles/disneyland-689000-fireworks-second.html


----------



## mvf-m11c

New Orleans Square Light Canopy




















NOS Ornament lights on the 2nd floor railing which are now gone










The former NOS Christmas Wreath which is now replaced with a giant gold mask from last year.




Former Hollywood Pictures Backlot entrance





Former Paradise Pier Christmas tree





The PP Christmas tree along with the former Golden Dreams Movie building where the Little Mermaid ride is now located.





Former Golden Gate Bridge with the Holiday decorations










CALIFORNIA Holiday letters with Candy Cane colors inside along with Mickey and Goofy.





Mickey on the C letter





Goofy on the A letter





The Magic, The Memories & You! show with the Holiday segment which is not playing anymore





Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up


----------



## MommyLove

Hello everyone! Ohhh, going while Disneyland is dressed up for Christmas is just sooooooooooo magical! After hearing about the closures starting on the 10th, I realized we _HAVE _to try to get out there once before it happens. Two of my 7 year old's favorite things are F! and Tom Sawyer/Pirate Island. So, long story short, I'm planning a Mother-Daughter trip with 5-day park hoppers and would be in the parks Jan 2nd through the 6th. I already have a hotel booked. Now we jut have to hope and pray we can scrimp and save enough money to make it happen!

I have a couple "Yesterland" DL at Christmas pics to share:

facing towards DL - you can see the Main St. station peeking through beneath the bridge:





and the Court of Angels:





Both from the '08 season. I know I have some Reindeer Round-Up pics that I'll have to... round up.


----------



## MVC1225

I've only been to Disneyland twice and only once during holidays (going again this year) but these are both from 2013 so I think they fit theme. 

Haunted Mansion gingerbread house 






And Storytellers Cafe gingerbread house







We will actually be in California one week and have 5 day park hoppers (I wanted 6 days but I don't think they have those). We are very excited to be going to Disneyland again!!

One more from Holiday Tour:


----------



## sgrap

Did anyone else notice that there are early morning/magic morning/extra magic hours at BOTH parks on Nov. 21st and 22nd?  And I read they are doing 2 fireworks shows (although I don't see that on the calendar yet)?  Good gravy, they must think the crowds will be nuts.  Have they every done early mornings at both parks on the same day before?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

sgrap said:


> Did anyone else notice that there are early morning/magic morning/extra magic hours at BOTH parks on Nov. 21st and 22nd?  And I read they are doing 2 fireworks shows (although I don't see that on the calendar yet)?  Good gravy, they must think the crowds will be nuts.  Have they every done early mornings at both parks on the same day before?



I noticed this, too, but had been assuming it was just a technical error. Hmmmm.


----------



## ArchOwl

sgrap said:


> Did anyone else notice that there are early morning/magic morning/extra magic hours at BOTH parks on Nov. 21st and 22nd?  And I read they are doing 2 fireworks shows (although I don't see that on the calendar yet)?  Good gravy, they must think the crowds will be nuts.  Have they every done early mornings at both parks on the same day before?



I see this during Thanksgiving week as well.


----------



## Lucysmom2

They had EMH at both parks when we were there in December 2012. They opened DL at 7 am. I remember because I was disappointed in 2013 when they didn't double up and EMH was at 8am. We go close to Christmas so it is crowded. I'm guessing they are expecting big crowds for your dates. I hope that means they will double up for us in December again.


----------



## egritz

sgrap said:


> Did anyone else notice that there are early morning/magic morning/extra magic hours at BOTH parks on Nov. 21st and 22nd?  And I read they are doing 2 fireworks shows (although I don't see that on the calendar yet)?  Good gravy, they must think the crowds will be nuts.  Have they every done early mornings at both parks on the same day before?



Oh geeze, even more evidence of the heavy crowds I now expect for our vacation.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Early entry for both parks on the same day? That's bad news for AP holders staying offsite.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Just went and looked...as onsite guests, this is pretty cool. However it means I now have to make decisions on where to start each day. And yes, patience will be a virtue since it does seem they are expecting high crowds that week.


----------



## bhyer

I don't have much for this week but thought I'd post what I have 

   

We loved the Fantasmic dessert party.


----------



## Sherry E

Only two more theme weeks to go (can you believe it?), and the next one will be up sometime tomorrow (Monday) morning!  I peeked in on this thread a few times over the week, but usually didn't sign in.  It seems like a lot of posts have come in since I last peeked, so I have to get caught up!  Thank you guys for keeping the thread active and going in my absence, and thank you for sharing all of the wonderful photos for our Holidays Gone By theme week!!

​


----------



## 77catwoman

A few questions....Is that Santa's reindeer round-up always there for the holidays? 

We will be there Monday, December 7 through Friday the 11. Is Monday our best option (potentially least crowded) to watch PTN and the fireworks? Or will the Candlelight crowd make things still crowded on Monday?


----------



## millie0312

77catwoman said:


> A few questions....Is that Santa's reindeer round-up always there for the holidays?
> 
> We will be there Monday, December 7 through Friday the 11. Is Monday our best option (potentially least crowded) to watch PTN and the fireworks? Or will the Candlelight crowd make things still crowded on Monday?


Santa's reindeer is under this weeks theme because it's a thing of the past. There probably will not be much of anything in the ranch area but some decor this year since there is no jingle jangle jamboree and the ranch is being removed for Star Wars land in Jan. as far as busy, maybe someone else will know more, but I would say that Mon-Wed or maybe even Thursday will be ok with potentially the lowest day on Wed- by the weekend the crowds will really be ramped up. Sadly with everything going on I don't think it will be very slow but just slower then the surrounding days. We are there the 8-16 so I've been following the crowds those days. Edit- because candlelight isn't publicized it shouldn't draw crowds into Mon that will be an issue.


----------



## 77catwoman

Bummer about the reindeer. My daughter would have loved that. That makes sense...I know it will be busy but yes, I am just trying to decide what will be the least busy. We will be gone by the weekend and headed back to the east coast so that part isn't an issue. Thanks!!!!!!

Shira


----------



## Metalliman98

707MickeyGirl said:


> Early entry for both parks on the same day? That's bad news for AP holders staying offsite.



My sentiments exactly.  we will be there 12/27-1/1 and knew the crowds were going to be insane, but we figured we could at least rope drop the non-EMH park and get some stuff done that way.  But it looks like that won't be an option either.


----------



## Angrose

707MickeyGirl said:


> Early entry for both parks on the same day? That's bad news for AP holders staying offsite.


Yep, that would be me. I have changed my dates ONCE AGAIN and am now back to my original dates of Nov 21-22. This is the FINAL change and even this news of early entry on both days will not sway me! I did consider, just for a moment, of booking a room onsite, but I really can't justify it, so will be staying at the Ramada Maingate. I'll be solo, so it will be easier to maneuver through the crowds. It's going to be BUSY!!

Oh, and I see that you're from Santa Rosa! My hometown!!


----------



## Sherry E

*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the twelfth week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!! *



*……Only 18 Days Until the*

*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*

​
*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!


As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are 2 more themes to explore over the next 2 weeks:  One main weekly theme (today, October 26, 2015) and the final theme -- “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 2, 2015 (I will provide more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include later this week).


Last year I began the Countdown about 3 weeks earlier than I started it this year.  I am ending it before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Friday, November 13th, 2015, although certain things will likely soft open or soft launch on the weekend before Veterans Day).  Once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.  This year there are many questions revolving around what will or will not be back for the holidays with the current focus on the Diamond (60th) Anniversary of Disneyland, and all eyes will be on any news or reports coming in from the parks.


Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful pictures and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, photo libraries, etc.  


Last week we strolled down memory lane and looked at the way things used to be in Holidays Gone By.   Previously we enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, critter-ific flair in Frontierland, Critter Country and Grizzly Peak.    We have explored the more whimsical side of Disneyland Resort’s holiday season, showcased in the contrasting styles of A Bug’s Land, Cars Land and Mickey’s Toontown.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Square’s most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a “nightmarish” Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  And we peeked in at the ‘other’ holiday season at Disneyland Resort, Halloween Time, which collides with the Holidays every year as pumpkins give way to Christmas trees.  Earlier we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and in Downtown Disney.  Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday, strolled through Fantasyland and cruised through the jolliest of jungles on the Jingle Cruise.  We have also stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  We have also explored:  the seaside celebrations in Paradise Pier & Pacific Wharf;  tempting Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise); different seasonal photo options with Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.  


So…what will be our twelfth theme of 2015?  It is one giant theme, comprised of several elements.  *





*In the Spotlight this Week......*




*MAIN STREET!!!*
*(Including A Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe…in Holiday Magic Fireworks, the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle!)*

​

_* Whether you've been to Disneyland only one time or 100 times, you all know the feeling you get when you enter Disneyland’s gates, walk through the tunnel and step onto Main Street.  It's a feeling of comfort.  A feeling of sheer joy.  It's like being transported into the past, to a wistful, simple, more innocent time.    

For many of us, Main Street was the first glimpse of Disneyland we ever got (if you were not one of the folks taking the Monorail into Tomorrowland to start the day, that is), and it somehow left an indelible impression on us that can never be erased.  For many of us, a trip to Disneyland is not a trip to Disneyland unless we begin it by walking slowly down Main Street and “taking it all in.”  Main Street is somehow able to tap into a certain emotion in us unlike any other land in the park or any other area of the Resort.

If you've experienced the magic of Main Street but have never been to Disneyland for the Christmas season, you are in for a treat.  In the evening, Main Street comes alive, aglow in lights and colors; the air filled with aromas and sounds... it's hard to describe.  You just kind of have to see it to believe it.  The beauty of Main Street at night, during the holiday season, has turned even the most jaded adults into awestruck children.  It brings out the child in all of us.  

There are many dimensions to the seasonal immersion of Main Street.  It’s hard to know where to begin in choosing the photos to post today.  There is Main Street in the daytime.  There's Main Street at nighttime.  There's Main Street as it is lightly dusted with tiny specks of snow.  There's the giant Christmas tree, and the ornaments on the tree.  There are many window displays.  There are the Dapper Dans.  There are the vehicles (the drivers of which often honk out a Yuletide classic or two).  In December 2013 there was even a return of the Main Street Flower Market, which added a vibrant pop of color outside of the Market House.  *_


_*While Town Square anchors one end of Main Street, at the opposite end sits the primary icon of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, the dazzling Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle.  The majestic Castle shines and glistens like a glorious beacon in the night, warming our hearts and bringing smiles to our faces.   But be sure to catch it when its icicles are in full ‘sparkle mode,’ as the lights on the Castle intermittently ‘turn on and off’ after dark!

PhotoPass photographers are usually stationed in front of the Castle during both the day and night, to capture those perfect Christmas card-worthy shots.  Though the icicles are not as impressive in the daytime, the festive wreaths and snow-capped turrets do not disappoint. 

In 2015, due to Disneyland’s 60th anniversary, the Winter Castle will most likely not be as ‘wintry’ as usual, but will undoubtedly return in the future.*_ 


_* Almost nothing says “Disneyland” more than a parade.  Disneyland’s parades are a longtime, legendary staple of the Happiest Place on Earth, and they bring smiles to the people who stop and watch these joyful processions.  

A Christmas Fantasy Parade is no different.  Most of our favorite and beloved Disney characters are decked out in their holiday finery, and they are joined by a familiar figure in a white beard and red suit as they march and frolic down the street.  Gingerbread men with flattened bottoms, reindeer, toy soldiers and chubby-cheeked snowmen also dance along to the happy music that will not only have you tapping your feet but will linger in your head-- maybe a bit longer than you would like!   In fact, anyone who has seen A Christmas Fantasy Parade can probably still hum the melody of its infectious theme song, even today.  *_ 


_* Another event that says “Disneyland” is fireworks.  Bundle up with your loved ones and a cup of hot cocoa and enjoy the splashes of green and red that dot the sky during the dazzling Believe…In Holiday Magic spectacle.  This very moving show is sure to bring a tear to your eye, both because of the holiday music and the overall message of the narration.  The fireworks culminate in the Winter Castle and the trees surrounding the hub becoming aglow in ‘icicles.’   For the finale, tiny flecks of snow fall on Main Street, at Small World Mall and near the Rivers of America in New Orleans Square, and a faint scent of freshly baked holiday treats fills the air.

If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, don’t leave without seeing these two longstanding, beloved traditions – A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks!  There are some rumors to indicate that these annual events could, perhaps, become part of a hard ticket party in future years and removed from the roster of nightly seasonal entertainment for all to enjoy -- or scaled back to a more limited schedule.  While we do not know if these scenarios will come to fruition, the entertainment landscape at Disneyland Resort is forever changing and it is always a possibility that some of the venerable parades and fireworks shows could be replaced with newer events.

In 2015, due to Disneyland’s 60th anniversary celebration, Believe…in Holiday Magic fireworks will not be presented, but will likely return in the future.
*_ 


_* Disneyland’s Candlelight Ceremony and Processional (commonly referred to as “the CP” on DISboards”) has been an annual holiday tradition since the late 1950’s, usually taking place over the first weekend in December in Town Square (with some rare exceptions).  Celebrity guest narrators (one per night) tell the story of the first Christmas, but some of the most haunting moments of the Ceremony are punctuated by the twinkling lights and beautiful Christmas music, which is sung by different choirs and conducted by the great Nancy Sulahian.  One particularly poignant, moving and goose bump-inducing moment comes when a soloist and guitarist take center stage to perform “Silent Night,” both in Spanish and in English, ultimately inviting the audience to sing along.*_ 



* A Christmas Fantasy Parade











Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks












Candlelight Ceremony and Processional














Lou Diamond Phillips...









Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle











Main Street window displays























*​

*I may or may not post more photos during the week.

 Please feel free to post your photos of Main Street (including A Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional and the Winter Castle) all this week, through Sunday, November 1st, 2015, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our thirteenth and final theme on Monday, November 2nd – Holiday Cornucopia!!  We just have one more theme coming up after this week’s theme, so get your photos ready! 

A reminder – please follow my leads (in either the photos I post or in the text) as to what to post for the themes.  Please stick to the designated themes and save any other photos that don’t fit for future theme weeks.  Every possible Disneyland Resort holiday-related element will be covered in some theme or another, so nothing will be left out.  However, since this is a game/contest – in which people are entering to win Disney gift cards based on their contributions – it’s important to not stray from the theme that is underway.  Feel free to ask me if you are not sure if something counts or doesn’t count. *


----------



## Lucysmom2

........oh, I'm going to miss that castle! And the fireworks!!


----------



## mlnbabies

[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC120543.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN6005.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5835.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/DSCN5576.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC111389.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC110361.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC111386.jpg.html]
	


[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disneyland%202014/PC111346.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## kylie71

A Christmas Fantasy, now I have that song stuck in my head!!!  


































Disneyland Tree:




Winter Castle:












Mainstreet USA:

























I am really going to miss Mainstreet being decorated, ( at least to this degree ) one of the reasons we decided not to go this Holiday season, its my absolute favorite time of the year, at DLR!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle















2013 SB Winter Castle




2014




















MS

































































Main Street


----------



## mvf-m11c

“A Christmas Fantasy” Parade

2013 “A Christmas Fantasy” Parade

Music Box float




Toy Soldiers




Mailroom Elves




Daisy on the Mailroom float




Mrs. Claus





Welcome to A Winter Wonderland unit




Snowflake performers




Pooh and the skiers




Tigger




Eeyore




Mickey and Minnie ice skate atop the Ice Rink float. Right now it is currently being used as the Frozen pre-parade float that made its debut this summer.




Clarabelle Cow




Goofy and Pluto on the Gingerbread float. Originally Max was on top of the gingerbread house until Pluto was moved from the Mailroom float and now is on this float. I do miss Max on the gingerbread float.




Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia




The Candlelight Ball float. The float had a new addition last year with Princess Tiana and Prince Naveen.




Chip and Dale on the Humdinger




Toy Factory Elves




Giant Toy Factory float








Reindeers




Can’t forget about Santa




The Ice Rink float that Mickey and Minnie used to be on during A Christmas Fantasy Parade is now converted to the “Frozen” float for Anna & Elsa and is used during the parade along with Mickey’s Soundsational Parade pre-float.




With Anna & Elsa taking over Mickey and Minnie Ice Rink float, they were put on Santa’s Mail Room float in the front where Donald & Daisy are now at the back which used to be Mrs. Claus.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Believe…In Holiday Magic fireworks

2012 fireworks with trails























































2013 BIHM Fireworks




































2014


----------



## kylie71

Few More:




My brother is walking toward the castle on the left, just noticed that, lol!




The Dapper Dan's, so Dapper!








Thank You, Walt!








Can you tell this is my Favorite theme??








Window on Mainstreet, Yum!









--Lori


----------



## millie0312

Angrose said:


> Yep, that would be me. I have changed my dates ONCE AGAIN and am now back to my original dates of Nov 21-22. This is the FINAL change and even this news of early entry on both days will not sway me! I did consider, just for a moment, of booking a room onsite, but I really can't justify it, so will be staying at the Ramada Maingate. I'll be solo, so it will be easier to maneuver through the crowds. It's going to be BUSY!!
> 
> Oh, and I see that you're from Santa Rosa! My hometown!!


Small world- we are from there too!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Candlelight Processional







Main Street






















A Christmas Fantasy Parade














































































































Winter Castle


----------



## Sherry E

The holidays are slowly sneaking in - http://micechat.com/113799-halloween-time-wraps-up/.

​


----------



## Astylla




----------



## OHBelle

My pictures for this week:

Candlelight Ceremony and Processional:  We did not see it, but it was all set up.
















Main Street and Sleeping Beauty's Castle:
















Christmas Fantasy Parade:









Have a good week everyone!


----------



## pattyduke34

A few for me this week!


----------



## Angel Ariel

These pictures are getting me very excited for our trip  (and excited to be able to contribute pictures to this thread next year!)


----------



## Sherry E

Angel Ariel said:


> These pictures are getting me very excited for our trip  (and excited to be able to contribute pictures to this thread next year!)



Next week!   Holiday Cornucopia!


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Angrose said:


> Yep, that would be me. I have changed my dates ONCE AGAIN and am now back to my original dates of Nov 21-22. This is the FINAL change and even this news of early entry on both days will not sway me! I did consider, just for a moment, of booking a room onsite, but I really can't justify it, so will be staying at the Ramada Maingate. I'll be solo, so it will be easier to maneuver through the crowds. It's going to be BUSY!!
> 
> Oh, and I see that you're from Santa Rosa! My hometown!!





millie0312 said:


> Small world- we are from there too!



I love it here. I grew up in Napa but moved here in my 20's. It's a great area - close enough to SF and the coast, but suburban enough to "unplug". Now if it was just a little closer to Disneyland...


----------



## Angel Ariel

Sherry E said:


> Next week!   Holiday Cornucopia!


I will be ready


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I am excited to get to contribute again for this week. All these pictures are from last December.  ETA: All the pictures posted of the Christmas Fantasy Parade are just adorable! I will be watching it this year. I also love the photos of the gigantic storybooks a couple of you have posted. Thank you so much everyone for sharing your wonderful memories and Sherry thanks again for all your hard work in this thread as well.


----------



## lorijohnhill




----------



## Disney127

For this week's themes of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe .. in Holiday Magic Fireworks and Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle .. hoping to attend the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional one of these days ...


----------



## MVC1225

Main Street











Christmas Fantasy


----------



## egritz

2013:





































From 2014: 
First my only shot of JUST the castle. 














Now that we are pretty much wrapped up with the theme weeks, I find myself conflicted on whether to go crazy with the pictures on our trip next month (Like our first holiday trip in 2013), or simply try to be in the moment with the kids like l was in our trip in 2014.  I'm toying with the idea of buying a new camera (a nice point & shoot to be more compact/lighterweight so it is easier to carry around) so that it isn't so cumbersome. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## sgrap

November 2005 Christmas parade


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I also would like to convey my heartfelt Thanks to your tireless devotion to the Holiday threads!  You do an excellent job of getting us all excited... and bringing us all together, for a special place in our hearts, called Disneyland!
Thank You!   and Hugs!

--Lori


----------



## tlcdoula

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I also would like to convey my heartfelt Thanks to your tireless devotion to the Holiday threads!  You do an excellent job of getting us all excited... and bringing us all together, for a special place in our hearts, called Disneyland!
> Thank You!   and Hugs!
> 
> --Lori


I second that,  Each morning I get my coffee and sit down and read this thread... Thank you Sherry for all your hard work!!!!!


----------



## OHBelle

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I also would like to convey my heartfelt Thanks to your tireless devotion to the Holiday threads!  You do an excellent job of getting us all excited... and bringing us all together, for a special place in our hearts, called Disneyland!
> Thank You!   and Hugs!
> 
> --Lori



I couldn't agree more! This is the best thread for Disney Holiday Happiness! 

You are the best _*Sherry*!  
_


----------



## JadeDarkstar

for some reason pics aren't working?































and Walt's tree in the window


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Love all the pics this week! Makes me so excited for our trip in 5 weeks , even if I am having to scramble a bit with the extended hours, EMH surprises and planning for two 3 year olds. It will be wonderful no matter what though.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I love that the hours are now till 11 pm on the week days we are going.


----------



## petals

Christmas Fantasy:


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I can't believe next Monday starts the final week! It has gone by so quickly! And the Hallmark movies are starting this weekend! So excited!

I also want to thank you Sherry for all of the effort you put into this thread! I love it!





























(these guys are my all time favorite part of the parade!)


----------



## sgrap

Starting to think about packing since we leave 3 weeks from today (yes, I'm an early packer . . . stresses me out too much to leave it until the last couple days).  How accurate do these long range type weather forecasts tend to be?  http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/anaheim-ca/92805/month/327150?monyr=11/01/2015


----------



## millie0312

sgrap said:


> Starting to think about packing since we leave 3 weeks from today (yes, I'm an early packer . . . stresses me out too much to leave it until the last couple days).  How accurate do these long range type weather forecasts tend to be?  http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/anaheim-ca/92805/month/327150?monyr=11/01/2015


They aren't accurate hardly at all- last year I was glued to the long range weather and thought it would rain every day- turned out we got zero rain (from the forecasted every day we were there lol), so I would wait until you are closer if you can help it (lol we leave in Dec and I'm already starting some packing lol who can blame you). I think the most accurate is a couple days out but even a week is more accurate



Ugh- first day of my trip hours are up- WEDNESDAY Dec 9 DL 8 am to 12 am although CA is 8 am to 9 pm (if they are expecting busy not sure why CA wouldn't be open until 10 or 11)- this confirms my thoughts that the second week of Dec even mid week will be crushed with crowds. I spoke with Disney on an unrelated issue and was told EE on Thurs is 7 am so the hours will probably be the same Dec 10 as well. Happy about longer hours in some ways (more park time!!), but sad it means earlier crowds (I was hoping they wouldn't be too bad until the weekend) and honestly a bit sad all 5 of our park days will be late (with a 1 and 8 year old 10 or 11 closing would be ok since we feel a strong need to be at EE and close the park but not as strong of a need for sleep lol). Anyway- it will be fun and I'm looking forward to not being able to walk in DLR way more then the open spaces of home lol!! Figured I'd update everyone the hours are longer then last year and share my mixed emotions of the night


----------



## Astylla

I'm absolutely stoked about the longer hours despite what crowds may be. MY reason for this is when the parks are open until 10pm-12am closing it makes it much easier for midday breaks. 

Just being there this weekend with very busy crowds and being able to cover as much as we did with similar hours in just 1.5 days makes it promising for a 7 night stay.
A little planning and making best use of FP can go a long way


----------



## millie0312

Astylla said:


> I'm absolutely stoked about the longer hours despite what crowds may be. MY reason for this is when the parks are open until 10pm-12am closing it makes it much easier for midday breaks.
> 
> Just being there this weekend with very busy crowds and being able to cover as much as we did with similar hours in just 1.5 days makes it promising for a 7 night stay.
> A little planning and making best use of FP can go a long way


This is true! We always take a mid-day break and with shorter hours I wasn't sure how it would work out for us, so now with the prime hours we are used to it is perfect for that lol we really like the first few hours of the day and the last few hours since they aren't as crowded. Luckily last year we went and it was SO busy so while I was hoping to see what "less" busy was like, really busy is all we know so we are used to it (plus I'm preparing for it to be be at capacity busy so when it's not I'll be happily surprised and if it is then I won't be sad- cup is half full no matter what lol). I figured it would be good to share so that everyone knows how Disney is thinking the crowds will be that second week of Dec


----------



## KalamityJane

Yay!! I'm super happy for longer hours too (our first day is the 9th as well!) A lot of times after morning parks and then lunch/swimming, the kids sleep right through dinner and this will make it much easier to go back to the parks again


----------



## lvdis

Here I was thinking Wed, December 9th would be our least busy day of our stay.  We are in the parks from Sunday, 12/6 through Wed, 12/9. Now that I see the hours, I'm concerned that may be as busy as Sunday.  Any thoughts on which day out of Mon, Tues, Wed (12/7 - 12/9) might be the busiest?  I wanted to scheduled the Holiday time tour for the busiest day.  I originally thought Monday, since there aren't any tours offered on Sunday.  Now I'm not sure!


----------



## ttig34

Yeah, they must really expect to be slammed the second week of December, as they have never had that long of hours that week before.  When I check the Disney hotel reservations,
they seem to have some availability the first week of Dec, tons of availability the third week, but pretty much sold out the second week.  And with the longer hours, I am sure a lot of APer's will show up in the evening. When they closed around 9 as they had in the past, far fewer locals showed up after work. We should be prepared for craziness.


----------



## KalamityJane

ttig34 said:


> Yeah, they must really expect to be slammed the second week of December, as they have never had that long of hours that week before.  When I check the Disney hotel reservations,
> they seem to have some availability the first week of Dec, tons of availability the third week, but pretty much sold out the second week.  And with the longer hours, I am sure a lot of APer's will show up in the evening. When they closed around 9 as they had in the past, far fewer locals showed up after work. We should be prepared for craziness.


 I'm actually hoping this means the 3rd week won't be as crazy... *crosses fingers* We are there 9-16.


----------



## ttig34

KalamityJane said:


> I'm actually hoping this means the 3rd week won't be as crazy... *crosses fingers* We are there 9-16.


It may not be as crowded 3rd week.  As I mentioned in a earlier post  ,the third weeks still has a lot of availability of rooms, so perhaps it will indeed be less busy that week.  Seems everybody trying to beat the crowds by going early, is now accomplishing the opposite.


----------



## lvdis

It never fails, every time I think I'm going at a slower time and we'll have earlier closing times, the hours end up getting extended!  Don't get me wrong, I do like longer hours, but the thought of it being extremely crowded, especially for the nighttime entertainment has me very worried.  Oh well, flights and reservations are already all made.  We'll just have to go with the flow and hope for the best!  I had already decided I wanted to focus more on shows and Christmas stuff this trip.  Hopefully the rides we want to do will still be somewhat manageable. 

This will be my first trip to Disneyland during the holidays.  I'm sure I'll enjoy it no matter what.... but I was really hoping for less crowded (as was everyone else, I'm sure!).


----------



## tlovesdis

lvdis said:


> It never fails, every time I think I'm going at a slower time and we'll have earlier closing times, the hours end up getting extended!  Don't get me wrong, I do like longer hours, but the thought of it being extremely crowded, especially for the nighttime entertainment has me very worried.  Oh well, flights and reservations are already all made.  We'll just have to go with the flow and hope for the best!  I had already decided I wanted to focus more on shows and Christmas stuff this trip.  Hopefully the rides we want to do will still be somewhat manageable.
> 
> This will be my first trip to Disneyland during the holidays.  I'm sure I'll enjoy it no matter what.... but I was really hoping for less crowded (as was everyone else, I'm sure!).



Well for Thanksgiving week they are doing two fireworks shows a night to help alleviate the crowds, so maybe they will do it then as well?!!!!

It has amazed me this year to see the crowds!  I mean, I knew the 60th would draw a ton of people, but not nearly as much as it has!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

will they tell us if they will do two fireworks ahead of time?


----------



## tlovesdis

JadeDarkstar said:


> will they tell us if they will do two fireworks ahead of time?



I would imagine so.  For the week of Thanksgiving the fireworks are listed twice on the DL website under entertainment, so if they were going to do it again it would be there!


----------



## motor58

I was already worried about crowds for our dec 6-11 trip, and now I am really worried! I also picked that week thinking it would be a "slower" week of the crazy busy season. I agree about making the best of early hours, late hours but how do you do that with kids? Ours are 7, almost 9 and 11. Looks like I have some thinking to do. Also have a slightly grumpy husband who isn't into this trip as I'd like and it being busier won't be doing me any favors as he really hates crowds. This is the first year we've stayed onsite and I think I picked a good year to stay at GCH, having our room so close might be really really helpful.

But really, how do you guys do a busy season with kids? What does your day/night look like?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am just expecting high crowd and ready to do as much in the first 3 or 4 hours of each of my days and take a nice brake and then do night time shows. The late hours also mean some low crowds at the end the night after FW a lot of ppl do leave.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

I'm getting ready to take my DGD7 the day after Christmas. We're staying until January 3rd and I know it's going to be completely packed. I'm actually hoping for some rain to thin the crowds out a bit.  Our days will begin early with rope drop. We'll have lunch around 1pm and then take a hotel break for a few hours so that we can return to the parks and stay late - until around 11 or so. I'm scheduling one TS meal per day so that we can also take a break that way. We'll also be watching shows, parades, drawing in the Animation Academy, and taking snack breaks. If my granddaughter seems overly tired at any point, I'll take her back to the hotel again. I haven't had to do this on our past trips but I'm prepared to do it if needed. I've seen too many families where the kids are exhausted and the parents are not being kind. Those are not the kind of memories I want to create with my granddaughter.

For you, motor58, having a slightly grumpy husband along, as well as 3 kids, that will be a little more complicated. Maybe you could split up for a brief period each day where you take 2 kids and he takes 1, or vice versa. Sometimes it feels like a "break" if you don't have 5 opinions going on. (It's easy for me because there are just the two of us and I pretty much do whatever my granddaughter wants to do.) Take a break every day. Being at the GCH will definitely help. And if your husband needs some real downtime, you and the 3 kids will be an even number and you can go on rides together - no one will have to sit alone.


----------



## millie0312

motor58 said:


> I was already worried about crowds for our dec 6-11 trip, and now I am really worried! I also picked that week thinking it would be a "slower" week of the crazy busy season. I agree about making the best of early hours, late hours but how do you do that with kids? Ours are 7, almost 9 and 11. Looks like I have some thinking to do. Also have a slightly grumpy husband who isn't into this trip as I'd like and it being busier won't be doing me any favors as he really hates crowds. This is the first year we've stayed onsite and I think I picked a good year to stay at GCH, having our room so close might be really really helpful.
> 
> But really, how do you guys do a busy season with kids? What does your day/night look like?


I have an 8 and 1 year old- luckily they are both early risers so here is what we do- get to EE about 30 mins early (we eat some yogurts, pastries, etc while we wait to keep them busy), then hit EE through lunchtime hard- this is the least busy time of the day so we used a touring plan catered to us from advice here- you have to be a bit go with the flow and be able to skip a ride if it's down or the line is longer then expected and remember to keep an eye on it later to come back (either another day or when it opens/line dies down). After lunch (it's best to eat around 11 for lines) we decide a last 1-2 rides/things to do or see, then get back to GCH by about 1 pm. At this point my 8 year old does NOT want to take a nap lol so I allow a quick swim if needed but she knows the rule is she must sleep at some point (maybe for your very oldest not needed as much but honestly we ALL napped daily including the adults lol). After a swim and nap we either eat at Whitewater Snacks or figure out a place to eat in the parks and go back in around 5-6 pm (giving us a nice 4ish hour break). We go from 5-6 until 11-12 depending on closing hours and sometimes we are there a few mins after closing if we are in a line- the last 2-3 hours of the night are busier then the morning but less busy and manageable for sure. With my kids we also tried to avoid some areas if we could at the busiest of times like NOS in the HM area because honestly if it's busy it's hard to walk there! We love critter country but getting through the walkways when Jack and Tiana are meeting plus lines at POC and HM- it was a nightmare lol but as everyone says as long as you expect busy and have real expectations of what you will be able to do it'll be great and your kids are really at a prime Disney age! Also last year we had 3 non hopper tickets and it was very busy and we only missed a couple rides off our to do list (we didn't do much show stuff other then F! And WOC) and still did lots of meet and greets and our breaks so if you have hoppers and/or more days you will probably get your to do list done busy or not


----------



## motor58

707Mickey Girl-that is what I was thinking. The kids are old enough I can handle them myself and I can give him a break. Also split up helps tons too. We've been two times before so we have an idea of what is going on, and that helps. I also will book childcare for one night.

Millie0312-Do you have a hard time getting your kids up for early entry? We've never stayed onsite before but we've had a chance to do it each of our other trips and I don't know if we made it! I think this whole be there at rope drop, go until lunch, then take a long break and return between 4-6pm is what we will try. I just don't know how long they will last at night though when they were up super early that morning.

Thanks everyone for your responses-I knew it would be busy, very busy, but now it's looking like it's gonna be nutty busy, the exact kind of busy we actively try to avoid. I know with planning we can have a fantastic trip, and now maybe I will see what crazy busy disney looks like. Which I've always had a morbid curiosity about


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

motor58 said:


> 707Mickey Girl-that is what I was thinking. The kids are old enough I can handle them myself and I can give him a break. Also split up helps tons too. We've been two times before so we have an idea of what is going on, and that helps. I also will book childcare for one night.
> 
> Millie0312-Do you have a hard time getting your kids up for early entry? We've never stayed onsite before but we've had a chance to do it each of our other trips and I don't know if we made it! I think this whole be there at rope drop, go until lunch, then take a long break and return between 4-6pm is what we will try. I just don't know how long they will last at night though when they were up super early that morning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses-I knew it would be busy, very busy, but now it's looking like it's gonna be nutty busy, the exact kind of busy we actively try to avoid. I know with planning we can have a fantastic trip, and now maybe I will see what crazy busy disney looks like. Which I've always had a morbid curiosity about



It's going to be mobbed. Like someone-kicked-an-anthill mobbed.  We've all got to have a good plan to maximize the fun and minimize the crankiness! I would rather NOT be taking my granddaughter in late December but she's in 2nd grade now and her parents will only let her go during school breaks, so unfortunately it's peak times for us only. We'll have a great trip anyway!


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

I never thought about going at rope drop (no EMH for us, since our friends are staying offsite) and then taking a super long afternoon break, then going back for a later night.  We've done rope drop and stroller naps (sometimes) with our boys at WDW, but have tried to be back to our hotel by 8pm-9pm each night.  Definitely something to consider.  I'm hoping the crowds the first week won't be horrible, but you never know!

Also, my apologies if this has been posted already and I missed it (I've skimmed recent posts only) but I talked to a Dining CM today about WOC and she confirmed that any lunch package will be for the first show.  The late dinners (5:10pm - 6:20pm for an 8:15pm WOC) will be for the second show.  It is possible to request FPs for the other show at the restaurant, but if all WOC packages have been booked, there will be no FP availability for a swap.  

Since we are having to skip Fantasmic on the Friday of our trip, we're splurging and doing 1 WOC lunch at Carthay Circle to watch the holiday version and 1 WOC dinner at Wine Country Trattoria for the 60th version.  If we find out that our 3 year olds don't do well at the first one, we can cancel our 2nd package and open up availability for someone else.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
we were told the woc lunch would let us see the later show we don't want anything on the dinner menu. Dang ittttttt


----------



## RAPstar

JadeDarkstar said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> we were told the woc lunch would let us see the later show we don't want anything on the dinner menu. Dang ittttttt



I know it was a while ago, but when I went for lunch in 2013, they asked if we wanted the later or the earlier show. But I also think they were running out of the earlier show? It never hurts to ask.


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

JadeDarkstar said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> we were told the woc lunch would let us see the later show we don't want anything on the dinner menu. Dang ittttttt


It's very possible that the CM I spoke with was incorrect. That happens frequently with WDW and DCL CMs so I would assume DL is similar


----------



## TraderCharlie

Snow falling on Main Street 
[GALLERY=]

[/GALLERY]


----------



## PHXscuba

​PHXscuba


----------



## Aussie Princess

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> I never thought about going at rope drop (no EMH for us, since our friends are staying offsite) and then taking a super long afternoon break, then going back for a later night.  We've done rope drop and stroller naps (sometimes) with our boys at WDW, but have tried to be back to our hotel by 8pm-9pm each night.  Definitely something to consider.  I'm hoping the crowds the first week won't be horrible, but you never know!
> 
> Also, my apologies if this has been posted already and I missed it (I've skimmed recent posts only) but I talked to a Dining CM today about WOC and she confirmed that any lunch package will be for the first show.  The late dinners (5:10pm - 6:20pm for an 8:15pm WOC) will be for the second show.  It is possible to request FPs for the other show at the restaurant, but if all WOC packages have been booked, there will be no FP availability for a swap.
> 
> Since we are having to skip Fantasmic on the Friday of our trip, we're splurging and doing 1 WOC lunch at Carthay Circle to watch the holiday version and 1 WOC dinner at Wine Country Trattoria for the 60th version.  If we find out that our 3 year olds don't do well at the first one, we can cancel our 2nd package and open up availability for someone else.




That's bad for us as well cos we have WOC lunch booked but want to see celebrate at 1015pm instead of winter dreams which is the first show as we have seen winter dreams hopefully we can cos we have always been able to chose th time when its been a 2 show day


----------



## JadeDarkstar

well My son said "why are we paying 40 bucks for an Over Glorified bacon burger and not getting the guaranteed seat for the show we want." LOL so with that said my hubby and son have out voted me and we are gona just take the money else where and do what we did last year and get ok spots for the late show with a fp


----------



## ttig34

I wonder if you can choose which show you want to see when distributed at the FP machines.  Or if it will be how it has worked in the past, early show distributed first, and late show once early is out of FP's.


----------



## Astylla

JadeDarkstar said:


> well My son said "why are we paying 40 bucks for an Over Glorified bacon burger and not getting the guaranteed seat for the show we want." LOL so with that said my hubby and son have out voted me and we are gona just take the money else where and do what we did last year and get ok spots for the late show with a fp



While I absolutely LOVE Carthay , in this case I think they are absolutely right. The thing about the dining packages is the value isn't in the FP themselves , but it's just a nice bonus.
I always advise my friends to not get wrapped up in the hype of dining somewhere just to do it or for any benefit unless you actually will enjoy it.

That said I have booked the Fantasmic Blue Bayou for us the day after Thanksgiving since it's one of our last trips and with ROA being drained it may be a long time before we see it anyway.
I enjoyed the WOC sections but feel the Fantasmic meals are "better" sections for the show.


----------



## millie0312

707MickeyGirl said:


> It's going to be mobbed. Like someone-kicked-an-anthill mobbed.  We've all got to have a good plan to maximize the fun and minimize the crankiness! I would rather NOT be taking my granddaughter in late December but she's in 2nd grade now and her parents will only let her go during school breaks, so unfortunately it's peak times for us only. We'll have a great trip anyway!





motor58 said:


> 707Mickey Girl-that is what I was thinking. The kids are old enough I can handle them myself and I can give him a break. Also split up helps tons too. We've been two times before so we have an idea of what is going on, and that helps. I also will book childcare for one night.
> 
> Millie0312-Do you have a hard time getting your kids up for early entry? We've never stayed onsite before but we've had a chance to do it each of our other trips and I don't know if we made it! I think this whole be there at rope drop, go until lunch, then take a long break and return between 4-6pm is what we will try. I just don't know how long they will last at night though when they were up super early that morning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses-I knew it would be busy, very busy, but now it's looking like it's gonna be nutty busy, the exact kind of busy we actively try to avoid. I know with planning we can have a fantastic trip, and now maybe I will see what crazy busy disney looks like. Which I've always had a morbid curiosity about



Anthill!! 

As far as getting the kids up- it's not easy but we did it. I ended up waking up early and getting ready solo, then helping the kids as DH got ready. I take longer and they are all quick put on the clothes and go kind of people so it worked out ok. It really helped to put our clothes into baggies as we packed for each day so they just grabbed the bag in the morning. We also had the bags/stroller packed the night before so I could just grab it and go with what we were bringing into the park that day. It sucks to get up early for me (not an early riser ) but was SO worth it for the crowds. It was also easy to take a nap after all the walking and especially on day 2 so after a 2-3 hour nap we felt good for the late nights. It's tiring so we are also taking a day in the middle of our 5 park days to rest because after the 12-15 miles we walked daily (yup- we actually did not hop and walked that much lol) and long hours we were all tired and DD was so tired one night she fell asleep around 4 pm and didn't wake up until the next day haha and we tried to wake her up too! Luckily my mom was also that tired and stayed with her so DH and I had a date night in DCA. Another option if you have only 2 adults is hitting the observation area on the 5 or 6 floor- it gives you a view if the littles are still sleeping of some of the night shows and I believe you can bring a drink from the lounge up there too (adult or otherwise)


----------



## KalamityJane

Bear in mind that if you are coming from a different time zone, early won't feel as early. 

I'm on the fence, I have both PVI and Homewood Suites booked for our dates and I'm thing Homewood, but the proximity of PVI would be super nice and much more convenient. HS is cheaper by $130. 

At any rate, definitely getting in early, going until lunch and getting out before the madhouse has worked for us.

I saw booking childcare mentioned - are there any sitting services around? DH and I almost never get a date night. That might be fun to have some time sans kids.


----------



## BritBrit

KalamityJane said:


> I saw booking childcare mentioned - are there any sitting services around? DH and I almost never get a date night. That might be fun to have some time sans kids.



Yes - I got the name of Destination Sitters from this board and have already booked a night for our visit in December (phone/website below). It took a little while for them to get back to me but once booked, they were very quick to get me the information about the sitter (e.g., resume). I'm actually thinking about adding a second night with a sitter because I'm not sure how late my 2 year old can go.

W: 888-SIT-KIDZ (748-5439)
www:destinationsitters.com


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Fwiw... tsmm has Christmas lights up inside the ride now, and the big tree by earl of sandwich is up and the little shacks around there have snow on top, little trees and soldier nutcrackers. The crossover is occurring!


----------



## motor58

millie0312 said:


> Anthill!!
> 
> As far as getting the kids up- it's not easy but we did it. I ended up waking up early and getting ready solo, then helping the kids as DH got ready. I take longer and they are all quick put on the clothes and go kind of people so it worked out ok. It really helped to put our clothes into baggies as we packed for each day so they just grabbed the bag in the morning. We also had the bags/stroller packed the night before so I could just grab it and go with what we were bringing into the park that day. It sucks to get up early for me (not an early riser ) but was SO worth it for the crowds. It was also easy to take a nap after all the walking and especially on day 2 so after a 2-3 hour nap we felt good for the late nights. It's tiring so we are also taking a day in the middle of our 5 park days to rest because after the 12-15 miles we walked daily (yup- we actually did not hop and walked that much lol) and long hours we were all tired and DD was so tired one night she fell asleep around 4 pm and didn't wake up until the next day haha and we tried to wake her up too! Luckily my mom was also that tired and stayed with her so DH and I had a date night in DCA. Another option if you have only 2 adults is hitting the observation area on the 5 or 6 floor- it gives you a view if the littles are still sleeping of some of the night shows and I believe you can bring a drink from the lounge up there too (adult or otherwise)



Millie-love that story of your girl falling asleep for the night at 4pm. I have the opposite thing in my house though-I get up easy and go but my kids are another story. I am sure they could but it's not natural. Maybe the disney magic will help things along. And good reminder for the observation deck, not a bad idea. Is the deck covered?

I wish we had the time zone in our favor, we live in the same zone. 

We were there last 2014 the last week of Feb and it was busy. I wish I knew what to compare it to, as our only other trip was mid Sept in 2012 and it was a dream crowd-wise. Our Feb trip was a rude awakening and I wasn't expecting much for crowds and it was rough. Our park strategy is just to go when it's not busy (whatever that means now), during the week, and for as many days as we can so we can pace ourselves. First trip was 6 days in parks, last trip was 5 days in parks and this trip was supposed to be 4 days but I might do 5 again. 

Hearing about your 12-15 miles a day makes me think one of us should wear a proper pedometer. I knew we walked a lot, but wow!


----------



## sheba201

Question about candy canes! I've done holidays at Disney for the past couple of years but never got around to trying this tradition. Do you go the designated location at rope drop? And how does magic mornings/emh work (like do they let people line up during these times)


----------



## mom2rtk

Lots of holiday things appearing every day.  The winter village is up and the Christmas tree is in Downtown Disney.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

motor58 said:


> I was already worried about crowds for our dec 6-11 trip, and now I am really worried! I also picked that week thinking it would be a "slower" week of the crazy busy season. I agree about making the best of early hours, late hours but how do you do that with kids? Ours are 7, almost 9 and 11. Looks like I have some thinking to do. Also have a slightly grumpy husband who isn't into this trip as I'd like and it being busier won't be doing me any favors as he really hates crowds. This is the first year we've stayed onsite and I think I picked a good year to stay at GCH, having our room so close might be really really helpful.
> 
> But really, how do you guys do a busy season with kids? What does your day/night look like?



We are always at rope drop/EMH! Althought some mornings it can be harder to get everybody moving, those quieter hours in the morning start the day out right for all of us. The afternoons/evenings depend on crowds and how all the kids are doing. Most times we take an afternoon swim/nap break and come back in the evenings, although occassionally we'll keep going and then call it an early night. 



Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Fwiw... tsmm has Christmas lights up inside the ride now, and the big tree by earl of sandwich is up and the little shacks around there have snow on top, little trees and soldier nutcrackers. The crossover is occurring!



This is so exciting to me! Has TSMM always gotten the Christmas lights? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## Aussie Princess

sheba201 said:


> Question about candy canes! I've done holidays at Disney for the past couple of years but never got around to trying this tradition. Do you go the designated location at rope drop? And how does magic mornings/emh work (like do they let people line up during these times)



I would love to know more about this as well the first time we are around for them this year


----------



## millie0312

motor58 said:


> Millie-love that story of your girl falling asleep for the night at 4pm. I have the opposite thing in my house though-I get up easy and go but my kids are another story. I am sure they could but it's not natural. Maybe the disney magic will help things along. And good reminder for the observation deck, not a bad idea. Is the deck covered?
> 
> I wish we had the time zone in our favor, we live in the same zone.
> 
> We were there last 2014 the last week of Feb and it was busy. I wish I knew what to compare it to, as our only other trip was mid Sept in 2012 and it was a dream crowd-wise. Our Feb trip was a rude awakening and I wasn't expecting much for crowds and it was rough. Our park strategy is just to go when it's not busy (whatever that means now), during the week, and for as many days as we can so we can pace ourselves. First trip was 6 days in parks, last trip was 5 days in parks and this trip was supposed to be 4 days but I might do 5 again.
> 
> Hearing about your 12-15 miles a day makes me think one of us should wear a proper pedometer. I knew we walked a lot, but wow!


Lol my DD was pretty funny with her sleep- she actually fell asleep on a bench in the park one night while we sat and waited for DH to go into the camera shop- people were commenting how sweet she looked sleeping if they only knew her awake lol! But she usually is an early riser and stays up as late as she can so Disney has that sleeping affect on kids! We are in the same time zone too so no help for us on that either. As far as the observation deck- we actually never made it there (it's on our list this trip- along with some other hotel fun activities!) so hopefully someone else can fill you in better. I guess we all know it'll be busy but how busy remains to be seen- I'm hoping since DCA is only open until 9 pm Wed and Thurs, it will be more busy like summer and school vacation busy and not capacity, but I'm preparing for both. It's hard to explain how busy "feels" but let me put it this way- the busiest day last year in Dec for us was the third week of Dec (lots of kids got out of school early) and while the weekend before felt very crowded, that Monday in the congested areas (which were more places then not)- it was literally hard to walk. We still had a blast, we still are going back, we still got 99% of what we wanted to do done in 3 days, but it was overwhelming busy lol if you can do 5 days I would say do it- more time so less worries if there is a big crowd.


----------



## adSimba

Question, although all of the other restaurant reservations in the park are released, and all the days around it as well, the PCH grill is not available to reserve for Christmas night yet? (even over the phone) and Disney has made it clear that 3 of the restaurants on property are having special meals and did not name PCH, Any idea what's going on?


----------



## KITKAT0229

We are going 12/4-12/8. Touringplans doesn't show this time period to be very busy, anywhere from 2/3 to 4/5. Are crowd predictions off this year because of the Diamond Celebration? Should I expect it to be super crowded?


----------



## tlovesdis

KITKAT0229 said:


> We are going 12/4-12/8. Touringplans doesn't show this time period to be very busy, anywhere from 2/3 to 4/5. Are crowd predictions off this year because of the Diamond Celebration? Should I expect it to be super crowded?



Yes crowd predictors are way off this year!  The parks have been packed, even at times that are usually not too busy.  This December looks to be one of the busiest months ever!


----------



## KITKAT0229

tlovesdis said:


> Yes crowd predictors are way off this year!  The parks have been packed, even at times that are usually not too busy.  This December looks to be one of the busiest months ever!


Ugh not what I wanted to hear. We were booked to go WDW but moved it to DL for a shorter trip. I don't know what to think now. That explains why on-site hotels are booked up but they're pretty booked up at WDW too.

Do you think they will reach capacity during this time frame? Will Friday (morning & afternoon) and Monday & Tuesday be less crowded you think?


----------



## tlovesdis

KITKAT0229 said:


> Ugh not what I wanted to hear. We were booked to go WDW but moved it to DL for a shorter trip. I don't know what to think now. That explains why on-site hotels are booked up but they're pretty booked up at WDW too.
> 
> Do you think they will reach capacity during this time frame? Will Friday (morning & afternoon) and Monday & Tuesday be less crowded you think?



No, not capacity in early December, but it won't be slow.  Not sure about which days will be less crowded.  I was there in September on a Friday-Monday and it was packed the whole time but to me Monday seemed the busiest!  Although Saturday was pretty bad!


----------



## KITKAT0229

Well I'm glad it won't be at capacity. We aren't typically early risers but I think we're gonna have to try to get to the parks at opening this time. At least we're coming from Mountain Time and will be essentially gaining an hour.

We'll have 4 full days and 1 partial, so hopefully we'll have enough time to see everything. I'll definitely be planning everything out with touring plans this time.

Thanks!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If touring plan isn't correct this year, is there any other sites that will be.


----------



## pudinhd

I am still trying to get back to normal after 3.5 days at Disneyland last week...  Here are a few of my favorites!


----------



## tlovesdis

JadeDarkstar said:


> If touring plan isn't correct this year, is there any other sites that will be.



As far as I can tell they have all been pretty off this year.  I don't think anyone was expecting the 60th to be as huge as it has been.  I mean, they knew it would be big, but it's turning out to be really huge!


----------



## KITKAT0229

Loving all the Christmas pics! Who is reading for the Candlelight Processional this year?


----------



## KITKAT0229

tlovesdis said:


> As far as I can tell they have all been pretty off this year.  I don't think anyone was expecting the 60th to be as huge as it has been.  I mean, they knew it would be big, but it's turning out to be really huge!



I just saw your profile pic! Hi fellow BH!


----------



## tlovesdis

KITKAT0229 said:


> I just saw your profile pic! Hi fellow BH!



Hi!  You are the third BH that has seen my pic and commented!!


----------



## mom2rtk

tlovesdis said:


> Yes crowd predictors are way off this year!  The parks have been packed, even at times that are usually not too busy.  This December looks to be one of the busiest months ever!




Totally agree with this. Those numbers have been so far off they need to be taken with a massive oversized grain of salt.



KITKAT0229 said:


> Well I'm glad it won't be at capacity. We aren't typically early risers but I think we're gonna have to try to get to the parks at opening this time. At least we're coming from Mountain Time and will be essentially gaining an hour.
> 
> We'll have 4 full days and 1 partial, so hopefully we'll have enough time to see everything. I'll definitely be planning everything out with touring plans this time.
> 
> Thanks!




Plan on maximizing early hours and make the most of Tuesday through Thursday.  We just finished a week in the parks and those mid week days were lovely.  Friday through Monday not so much.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Is olafs snow fest supposed to start with everything else on the 13th, or is it not happening until later?


----------



## millie0312

planningjollyholiday said:


> Is olafs snow fest supposed to start with everything else on the 13th, or is it not happening until later?


It sounds like it will start with everything else by what they have released so far, but we shall see as it gets closer I guess. So far the schedule isn't very telling lol


----------



## kylie71

Where is our Fearless Leader?? Sherry, are you OK???  
Miss You!

--Lori


----------



## dolphingirl47

sheba201 said:


> Do you go the designated location at rope drop?



Yes, the wristbands are very limited. They only make three batches with about 40 candy canes each per day so they go quickly.



sheba201 said:


> And how does magic mornings/emh work (like do they let people line up during these times)



When I was there last year, the candy canes were offered at the park that did not have EMH that day. I was there fore the first two days they offered the candy canes so that may have changed later in the season.

Corinna


----------



## TLinden16

Just booked the Holiday Time Tour!  Four weeks from now at this time, I'll be on the plane!


----------



## lvdis

Do you know if they offer a discount on the Holiday Time Tour for Disney Visa card holders?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

They did last year


----------



## cari12

Has anyone had the Christmas Day dinner at Goofy's Kitchen? I booked it because our family loves it there so I thought it would be nice for Christmas Dinner. Do they have some of the usual things or just turkey with trimmings? DH and DS are not big turkey fans but like the other selections at GK.


----------



## DallasToDis

lvdis said:


> Do you know if they offer a discount on the Holiday Time Tour for Disney Visa card holders?


They definitely do this year. It's $68 instead of $85 for Disney Visa cardholders.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Loving all the  new pix since last I checked in this thread, thank you again everyone for sharing. I also love the story of the little girl who slept through the night starting at 4pm. 

KITKAT0229, I am also excitedly waiting for some Candlelight News to come out.

Waving hello to Sherry who maybe is in search of Peppermint ice cream. It is an end of October lovely and very sunny day here in LA. 

Happy (almost) November everyone. Remember to change your clocks tonight and check smoke alarm batteries too.


----------



## keahgirl8

tlovesdis said:


> Hi!  You are the third BH that has seen my pic and commented!!



Me too!  I actually still wear my shirts from back in the day!


----------



## Comicbookmommy

Just got back from our trip this past Monday through Friday, and every day there were more and more Christmas decorations up! Especially in Critter Country and New Orleans Square. Also down by the Downtown Disney movie theater there was a giant tree put up with decorations bit by bit everyday. I love Christmas, but it would have been nice if they waited just a few more days until Halloween was done! Strange to go to a Halloween Party then walk by a giant Christmas tree on the way back to the Disneyland Hotel, haha.


----------



## mom2rtk

Comicbookmommy said:


> Just got back from our trip this past Monday through Friday, and every day there were more and more Christmas decorations up! Especially in Critter Country and New Orleans Square. Also down by the Downtown Disney movie theater there was a giant tree put up with decorations bit by bit everyday. I love Christmas, but it would have been nice if they waited just a few more days until Halloween was done! Strange to go to a Halloween Party then walk by a giant Christmas tree on the way back to the Disneyland Hotel, haha.


 

We enjoyed seeing the decorations going up as well. Lots of Christmas merchandise in the shops as well. That sort of taunted us since this was our Halloween trip and most of the Halloween stuff was gone or picked over.


----------



## mom2rtk

A Christmas Fantasy by mom2rtk, on Flickr




On the March by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Christmas Cookies by mom2rtk, on Flickr




A Christmas Fantasy by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4615 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Angrose

Looking at my pictures of the winter castle from last year is really making me sad that they are not doing it this year. At this time last year they already had snow on the roof, but none yet this year. Also, the 60th bunting and banners are looking pretty faded so that would be even more depressing if they don't replace those! Oh well, at least I have my memories and photos of the way it SHOULD look!



And, my husband's rendering:



I love the parade!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Angrose said:


> And, my husband's rendering:



Wonderful drawing!


----------



## lvdis

I've been doing some looking trying to find out what days the candy canes will be made during our trip.  Sherry mentions this site near the beginning of this thread to check for info "The Disney Parks Authentic/Candy Treats section will post the dates each year -- *HERE*."  I just checked and it looks like the 2015 dates are there!


> *~ Candy Canes 2015 ~ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience live candy cane making at select candy kitchens throughout the _Disneyland_® Resort and purchase hand-crafted Candy Cane items. See locations and dates below.
> 
> *Disneyland® park – Candy Palace*
> November 27 and December 1, 4, 6, 8, 11, 13, 15, 18, and 24
> 
> ****
> 
> *Disney California Adventure® park – Trolley Treats*
> November 28, 30 and December 5, 7, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19 and 25
> 
> ****
> 
> A limited number of candy canes will be available for each release. Available while supplies last.
> *Wristband Distribution:* Wristbands will be distributed accordingly at park opening. Wristbands are limited, available while supplies last. Limit TWO (2) wristbands per Guest. Wristband entitles bearer to purchase ONE (1) Candy Cane at designated location. Wristband must be shown at time of purchase. Information subject to restrictions and change without notice, including but not limited to release dates, prices, etc.  No discounts apply. No exchanges or refunds. Separate admission is required to enter _Disneyland®_ Resort theme parks.


----------



## motor58

lvdis said:


> I've been doing some looking trying to find out what days the candy canes will be made during our trip.  Sherry mentions this site near the beginning of this thread to check for info "The Disney Parks Authentic/Candy Treats section will post the dates each year -- *HERE*."  I just checked and it looks like the 2015 dates are there!



Thanks lvdis for the link! I know it's a madhouse to get these candycanes. Is this wristband thing a new thing this year or is it a madhouse with the wristbands?



Angrose said:


> Looking at my pictures of the winter castle from last year is really making me sad that they are not doing it this year. At this time last year they already had snow on the roof, but none yet this year. Also, the 60th bunting and banners are looking pretty faded so that would be even more depressing if they don't replace those! Oh well, at least I have my memories and photos of the way it SHOULD look!
> 
> View attachment 132335
> 
> And, my husband's rendering:
> 
> View attachment 132338



Angrose-love your husband's disney drawing. My husband also loves to draw and it's part of my strategy to help him have a good disney vacation. Do you have any tips for drawing there? Was your husband able to find good spots and stay there for a bit without too much hassle?


----------



## CCxmas

Whats everyones favorite holiday tradition at WDW. This is our first trip!!


----------



## DizMe

Where are you guys finding the Holiday Tour information that gives the tour times?  I'd like to have Vacation Planning reserve it for me but I can't find the times anywhere.  I know I've seen others post what they are but I'm not finding them!


----------



## keahgirl8

CCxmas said:


> Whats everyones favorite holiday tradition at WDW. This is our first trip!!



To DL, you mean?


----------



## CCxmas

keahgirl8 said:


> To DL, you mean?


Sorry!! I thought this was WDW forum.


----------



## lvdis

DizMe said:


> Where are you guys finding the Holiday Tour information that gives the tour times?  I'd like to have Vacation Planning reserve it for me but I can't find the times anywhere.  I know I've seen others post what they are but I'm not finding them!


Go to the Disneyland main site --> drop down the Things to Do menu at the top and click on Events and Tours  --> from there scroll down and find Holiday Time Tour --> click on the link, then click on the calendar symbol on the right-hand side under hours.  Once you click on the date you are interested in, it will show the times it is available.  

Here's a direct link to the page with the calendar if you don't want to go through all the steps.  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/ 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Angrose

motor58 said:


> Angrose-love your husband's disney drawing. My husband also loves to draw and it's part of my strategy to help him have a good disney vacation. Do you have any tips for drawing there? Was your husband able to find good spots and stay there for a bit without too much hassle?


No real tips for drawing Disneyland specifically, it's really just a matter of finding the time while trying to do everything else while there! Everything at Disneyland is wonderful to draw, so I'm sure your DH won't struggle for inspiration! I would give him some alone time so he can do his thing without anyone rushing him, but I know that's hard to do during family trips. Here's a link to my husband's blog posts about his Disneyland drawings: http://petescully.com/tag/disneyland/

The biggest thing DH struggled with for awhile was drawing in public in general. A lot of people will come up to him and breath over his shoulder and make comments. While flattering, it's also very distracting. He's learned to just embrace it and go with the flow! I hope you and your DH have a great time!


----------



## bhyer




----------



## DizMe

lvdis said:


> Go to the Disneyland main site --> drop down the Things to Do menu at the top and click on Events and Tours  --> from there scroll down and find Holiday Time Tour --> click on the link, then click on the calendar symbol on the right-hand side under hours.  Once you click on the date you are interested in, it will show the times it is available.
> 
> Here's a direct link to the page with the calendar if you don't want to go through all the steps.  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/
> 
> I hope this helps!


Ah!!  Thanks!!  That was perfect, lvdis   It appears the tour is only once a day (1:30) during our stay.  I wanted to do it the last day, but I'm afraid to wait so I may opt for the first day.  We only have 3 nights and we have a dinner reservation the second one so it's either the first or third.  Decisions, decisions!  Maybe I'll call VP tomorrow and see what they think.

Thanks again!  I feel stupid for missing the calendar


----------



## mommamonster

Yay, I'm getting these in just in time! I'm so excited there are only 39 more days until our trip!!!





















This is a weird angle but I was enjoying taking shots of the empty park as we left NOS that night




My favorite - spot the security guards  We were maybe the last group to be escorted to Main Street that night and I wish I had a fancier camera to take the "no other guest obstruction" shots


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Saw my first Holidaytime at Disneyland commercial a minute ago during our morning news. It's getting close!


----------



## kylie71

Its SNOWING in Truckee/Lake Tahoe right now!   We need the snow pack so badly!  It makes it seem like Christmas!!

Sherry, I watched my first Christmas movie on Hallmark last night... with Candace Cameron Bure. I liked it!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the thirteenth and final week of the 5th Annual Theme Week Countdown to begin!! *



*……Only 11 Days Until the*

*Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*

​

_* Since August I have created themes to help us count down to the DLR holidays’ official start date and build excitement for it, as well as showcase areas or details (in photos) that might otherwise be overlooked.  I have covered a wide range of highlights of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, writing up intros and sharing my photos to set the stage for each theme.  

Thankfully, this is an idea that caught on with the Superthread followers in 2011 and has continued in each subsequent year.  Many of you have been kind enough to share your beautiful pictures as well, allowing us to feel as if we have been part of your celebrations!  The number of both views of and posts in this thread has increased tremendously.  Plus, we’ve been joined by a few new people along the way.

Hopefully I have given everyone some ideas of the extra special little things to look out for (and take photos of!) as you are strolling around Disneyland Resort during the glorious holiday season.

Thank you to everyone who has participated and/or followed along with the Countdown for the last 3 months (covering 13 themes in total), as well as joined in the contest I’ve been running in conjunction with this Countdown (the photo contributors’ random draw for two $25 Disney gift cards).   I hope you’ll stick with me as we begin to see photos and learn information about the new 2015 holiday season!

Most likely there will be a (6th Annual) Theme Week Countdown beginning in July or August 2016, and a new contest, but I will make that final decision a few months prior to July.  If so, I hope to see some of this year’s Disneyland Resort holiday visitors contributing pictures to the various theme weeks.   Otherwise, you are always welcome to share your photos at any other time during the year – this Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread is a place for year-round discussion and celebration of the Holidays at Disneyland Resort.*_

*Throughout this Countdown, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  the sights and sounds of Main Street; Holidays Gone By; Frontierland, Critter Country and Grizzly Peak; A Bug’s Land, Cars Land and Mickey’s Toontown; New Orleans Square, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Halloween Time; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and Downtown Disney; It’s a Small World Holiday, Fantasyland and Jingle Cruise; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; Paradise Pier and Pacific Wharf; Holiday Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Food and Merchandise); Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus; and beautiful Christmas Trees, Wreaths and Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers and Plants) around Disneyland Resort.  *


*So…what will be our thirteenth and FINAL theme of 2015?  *





*In the Spotlight this Week......*




*HOLIDAY CORNUCOPIA!!!*
*(These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)*

​

_*So, what exactly can be included in the “Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme entries for this week?  

You have many options for your “Holiday Cornucopia/Favorite Things” contributions:


1.  For one thing, today is the day to share any photos you didn’t get to post in previous theme weeks over the last 3 months;


2.  OR, even if you have already posted photos in the themes, feel free to share/re-post your absolute favorite photos of the bunch, whether they are family Disneyland photos, scenic/landscape photos, PhotoPass – whatever they are…if it involves the holidays at Disneyland Resort and it’s your own personal photo (not belonging to someone else), share it with us!  It’s fun to see which photos our participants view as their absolute favorites!;  


3.  If you happen to be traveling to Disneyland Resort between today – Monday, November 2nd, 2015 – and Sunday, November 8th, 2015, and see any holiday decorations, merchandise, treats, etc., during this week, photos of those will count as well!;


4.  Also, if you have made any holiday trips to any other Disney parks (whether it’s WDW or one of the international Disney Resorts), you are welcome to post a few of those photos too (as long as there is something holiday-ish in them!); and


5.  Finally – if you have a favorite photo or two of any non-Disney holiday trip, non-Disney holiday gathering, non-Disney holiday get-together, Disney or non-Disney-inspired Christmas tree or other kind of Disney or non-Disney holiday decorations you’ve put up, etc., that counts too!  An example would be if you have a great scenic “snow shot” from a mountain getaway, or a wonderful group photo in front of your Christmas tree or something like that…. or a photo of you as a child, with Santa.… a wacky office Christmas party picture…. a trip to Knott’s Merry Farm or Universal Studios Hollywood’s Grinchmas.  Anything along those lines will be fine to post!
*_




*These are a few of my favorite things – or, more specifically, these are just some of the photos that I have chosen to represent my contributions to the different categories this year…





My favorite Grand Californian Hotel holiday photos





























My favorite Paradise Pier Hotel holiday photo














My favorite Disneyland Hotel holiday photos














My favorite Treats and Treasures photos


















My favorite Holiday Horticulture photos


















My favorite Main Street and Winter Castle holiday photos



















My favorite Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land holiday photos


















My favorite Cars Land holiday photo




















My favorite Mickey’s Toontown holiday photo












My favorite New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion holiday photos




















My favorite Paradise Pier holiday photo











My favorite Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree holiday photos










My favorite It’s a Small World Holiday photo













My favorite Christmas Trees and Wreaths photos













My favorite Holidays Gone By photos


(December 1992 – the old photo spot at the Disneyland Hotel)








(The old Toontown Christmas tree – December 2010)












My favorite Santa Claus—Character—PhotoPass photos







*​

*Please feel free to post your “Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)” photos ALL WEEK LONG, through 11:59 PST on Sunday, November 8th, 2015!!  

The 2 winners of the random draw for the $25 Disney gift cards will be chosen before the end of the day on Monday, November 9th.  


Happy Holidays to everyone!!!!  Let the merry-making begin!


*


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I was missing your posts, Sherry! I was so glad to see your intro to this week's cornucopia theme!


----------



## lvdis

Here are few of my favorites from WDW 2009 -


----------



## mlnbabies

Hollywood Studios



Castle
[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disney%20World/Disney%202011/7d74acc0-ea72-4fad-8dbd-8823985f9d7d.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disney%20World/Disney%202011/327055_2528612212403_666301321_o.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disney%20World/Disney%202011/332560_2528925220228_1925758038_o.jpg.html]
	

Orlando airport
[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disney%20World/Disney%202011/340429_2528433807943_1383359737_o.jpg.html]
	

Mickey tree at AK
[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disney%20World/Disney%202011/PC060267.jpg.html]
	

Grand Floridian
[URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/mlntoys/media/Disney%20World/Disney%202011/NikonDisney6100538-1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Lucysmom2

I am glad to see that you posted Sherry. Was a little worried that your absence meant you weren't well.


----------



## kylie71

*A few of my Favorite Things/ Pictures from over the years:
















































*


----------



## leholcomb

Hello all! I have never visited DLR before but will be making my first trip a week from tomorrow!! Eeee! I have no DLR photos to contribute but hope you enjoy my WDW pics nonetheless!

2014:

Magic Kingdom:




















































EPCOT:

















Disney's Hollywood Studios:

























Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Here are a few of our favs


----------



## Astylla




----------



## kylie71

*A few More....
My Labradoodle Dano, with his "boots" on for a Christmas snow, 2 years ago:





*
*My Mom, Sister, and Niece, and a friend... circa the 1990's, and the Pan Pacific Hotel, prior to Disney buying it... *
My Mom, myself and the niece and friend, 1990's
The tree's that used to be in the Moat.....
*








*

*Resort at Squaw Creek:








*
Me at High Camp at Squaw Valley USA





*My Brother ( Mike) hanging lights in our suite at Squaw Creek*
*




*


----------



## egritz

Knott's Berry Farm 2013
Snoopy w/ Christmas Vest:




KBF Wreath:


----------



## sgrap

November 2005


----------



## keahgirl8

CCxmas said:


> Sorry!! I thought this was WDW forum.



No biggie!  I just didn't want you waiting for WDW info!


----------



## ttig34

I know at some point, some were mentioning there may be some Christmas taping the weekend of Dec 12.  Whether that is the case or not, I don't know. But I did just notice ( don't know if this has been mentioned yet, if so, I missed it)  that the Christmas Parade on Sat, Dec 12th is at 1 and 3:15, and the other days it is at 2 and 4:30.  Also Paint the Night is at 5:45 and 10:45, while other nights it is at  8:45 and 10:45.  Fantasmic and Fireworks unchanged.  So seems likes something must be going on on the 12th for it to differ from the other days?????  Just looked over the calendar again and noticed the only other time PTN was at 5:45 is Thanksgiving week when they added a 6:30 fireworks show-so perhaps Saturday the 12th is expected to be so busy that they may add another fireworks show?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Trying again to post this. I was merrily sharing some pictures when all of a sudden clicking onto “upload images,” revealed my captions minus their corresponding pictures!  Anyway, a big thank you to everyone who has taken time to share their photos these last few months and of course, Sherry once again, for organizing this thread and the photo-sharing. Welcome back, btw, Sherry. 

I’ve looked at my photos from last December and am (hopefully) sharing a couple new ones with all of you and maybe one or two as in two Billy Goats Gruff (where is the third)? And with imagination Dumbo Claus (he could almost be Christmassy, right)? That I hope bring you all a smile.  

I am also sharing two pictures of my Christmas Tree Evergreen. The first is him decorated last December. The second was taken last month. I’ve never cared for a Tree before and have enjoyed God’s gift of being able to watch Evergreen grow. I am so thankful he has been okay in all the heat!

Merry—closer to—Christmas Everyone! Happy November, too.


----------



## Angel Ariel

I'll get out my external hard drive and post some WDW holiday pictures later tonight


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## flyingdumbo127

Pudinhd, where was the Nativity set up?


----------



## pudinhd

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Pudinhd, where was the Nativity set up?



This was at the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights at WDW.


----------



## Disney127

A few of my favorite things ... spending the holidays at Disney with my favorite people in the whole wide world ... my family!    Only 51 more days to go before we get to make more magical memories!  

*Thank you again Sherry* for this wonderful thread where we can all share our photos - it has been so much fun each week!   I have enjoyed looking at everyone's photos!


----------



## RAPstar

tlovesdis said:


> As far as I can tell they have all been pretty off this year.  I don't think anyone was expecting the 60th to be as huge as it has been.  I mean, they knew it would be big, but it's turning out to be really huge!



Would it be safe to use the personalized plans on Touring Plans as a guideline but be prepared for backups? The only real issue I see coming up is the times for the FP's being off from what it says. Luckily we have 4 days for both park compared to the one I tried to do in 2013 on a CP night (me and my friend are both uber planners and neither of us knew it was going on lol).


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am using them as guide lines too.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you, Pudinhd. I would have loved to been able to see that in person and the lights as well. 

Disney127, wow, I love how you made a collage of sorts of all your photos that is so cool. Very cute how Mickey is sitting "watching" your family and smiling too


----------



## RAPstar

lvdis said:


> I've been doing some looking trying to find out what days the candy canes will be made during our trip.  Sherry mentions this site near the beginning of this thread to check for info "The Disney Parks Authentic/Candy Treats section will post the dates each year -- *HERE*."  I just checked and it looks like the 2015 dates are there!



Also, note that Dec 14th is a DCA day which is also an early entry day.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Yay!  A theme week I can participate in   Here are some favorites from our WDW trip in Nov 2007 (the days before I owned a DSLR )

*Gingerbread House at Kona Cafe*

 
*Jingle Jungle Parade at AK:*

 

*AK Christmas Tree:*
 
*
Epcot Christmas Tree:*
  

*Lights of Winter:* 

*Magic Kingdom:*
  

Some more to come in another post


----------



## bhyer

I have so many pictures of our Disneyland holidays that I adore but this has to be one of my favorites.  One of my 28 year old daughter's with Santa.
 


And then here she is exhausted after a long day in the parks sleeping with her Teddy Bear (yes, if she knew I was posting this I'd be in BIG trouble!!)

 

And no matter how magical the parks are and how much I have adored our vacations, there is nothing like coming home to your own Christmas tree and decorations.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Looking back at these photos and having been to WDW for the beginning of the holiday season last year too, it's amazing how different the parks are.  No more lights of winter, no more jingle jungle parade, no more DHS parade...now Osbourne Lights are leaving after this year too.  I wish TDO would take a look back and see how much they are taking away with all the little bits they take away one at a time!
*
Holiday parade at DHS:*

*Gospel show at DHS:*
  
*Pere Noel in France (Epcot):*

 
*Shades of Green Lobby:*
 
*Grand Floridian Lobby:*




We were there at the very beginning of the holiday season in 2014, so there wasn't much up yet.  Here's just a couple of pictures from November 2014:

ETA: Well...the server doesn't want to let me upload them,lol.  So I'll post them to photobucket then link them, but that'll be tomorrow probably


----------



## A.Sparkle

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> It's very possible that the CM I spoke with was incorrect. That happens frequently with WDW and DCL CMs so I would assume DL is similar



I also spoke with a CM today with same question. We have lunch reservations for WOC at Wine Country and want Winter Dreams WOC. She confirmed we'd get passes for the earlier Winter Dreams show.

Christmas Eve is my 37th birthday and I will be in Disneyland with my family.The plan is:
Birthday Theme: Peter Pan (Tinkerbell, Pirates, Mermaids)- "Any Merry little thought."
Early Start (we are off property so no extra magic hour), Peter Pan, Small World, Birthday Button!
Birthday Lunch- Blue Bayou at 11:40 
Christmas parade - 3:15
Jingle Cruise, Haunted Mansion Holiday
Dinner Carnation Café 6:40pm  
Fireworks - 9:30pm

Given how crowded DL is expected to be that day, some questions:
1) Does this agenda look ok or too ambitious?
2) Would VIP guide help much? What would cost estimate (6 hr minimum) be for that and does it make sense for a group of 8-10 that day?
3) Would Holiday Time Tour make sense?
4) Any other tips or suggestions for a 12/24 birthday at DL?


----------



## ten6mom

OK folks can someone point me in the right direction... the freshly made candy canes.  I see WHEN they are being made and WHERE they are being made.. but why are they so popular?  Do they taste different than any other candy cane?  Do people actually eat them or are they decorative, or...?  Basically I will be there for ONE day in December and I am trying to figure out if it's worth trying to get there before park opening (DCA on a Saturday.... eek) in order to stand in line for them.


----------



## lffam

there was only an 8:30 available for the day we can go for the Fantasmic! Dining package. I though that was too late but f it comes up is it safe to assume there is a late show?


----------



## Disney127

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Disney127, wow, I love how you made a collage of sorts of all your photos that is so cool. Very cute how Mickey is sitting "watching" your family and smiling too


 
Thanks!  We take so many photos that it can be difficult to choose the ones to post ... I thought that it would be easier if I can make collages out of them.  And I love Photopass - it's always fun to add borders or characters to the photos.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

TLinden16 said:


> Just booked the Holiday Time Tour!  Four weeks from now at this time, I'll be on the plane!



Me, too!  We're going to have so much fun!!


----------



## millie0312

Hmmm- the Disneyland hours have me confused!  The second week of December (when I'm there because I thought it would be LESS crowded based on last year) the hours at DLR are 8-12, DCA is mostly 8- 10 or 11 on the weekends, but I figured like last year starting that Friday and through the rest of the prime holiday season DLR would stay 8-12 and DCA would stick with the weekend schedule of 8-11, but it's showing only open until 10... Wonder if they expect more crowds the second week and less the third for some reason or even less crowds then last year? Pretty sure last year they were open until 11.... Just when I think I can understand Disney hours lol It will sure be interesting to see how all the holiday offerings pan out with crowds and how to get into the 2 WOC and the lines at the launch bay, Star Wars offerings, etc, plus now I am interested to see how the crowds will be when I'm there and beyond just for curiousity lol still waiting to see when they actually add the new Jedi training back into the schedule too- so far as of Dec 16 it's not on there....



A.Sparkle said:


> Christmas Eve is my 37th birthday and I will be in Disneyland with my family.The plan is:
> Birthday Theme: Peter Pan (Tinkerbell, Pirates, Mermaids)- "Any Merry little thought."
> Early Start (we are off property so no extra magic hour), Peter Pan, Small World, Birthday Button!
> Birthday Lunch- Blue Bayou at 11:40
> Christmas parade - 3:15
> Jingle Cruise, Haunted Mansion Holiday
> Dinner Carnation Café 6:40pm
> Fireworks - 9:30pm
> 
> Given how crowded DL is expected to be that day, some questions:
> 1) Does this agenda look ok or too ambitious?
> 2) Would VIP guide help much? What would cost estimate (6 hr minimum) be for that and does it make sense for a group of 8-10 that day?
> 3) Would Holiday Time Tour make sense?
> 4) Any other tips or suggestions for a 12/24 birthday at DL?


 Ok- I haven't been on that particular day but here's what I think- it's very possible with the crowds high all year there could be some change to the "normal" schedule so be ready for that- something like 2 fireworks shows, EE at both parks, etc- they have changed a lot based on the high crowds this year. So with that being said...
1- I think your agenda is very doable- it doesn't have too many rides vs crowd level and as long as you expect waits and have reservations for meals it should be fine. Expect that there could have been an EE before you go into DLR that morning so 1- I would be waiting 30-40 mins at least before RD to get in (crowds are much better in the mornings!!) and expect even if you "walk with a purpose" to PP there could be almost an hour wait. IASW should be mellow that early though- even with a long PP line you should be able to fit in another ride or two (or attraction) before lunch at BB. Also don't forget to grab FP for rides like HM. Also if you haven't seen PTN it may be worth it to watch right before the fireworks. I'm sure you will be able to squeeze in what you want plus a few more fun things.
2- not sure about costs from memory of the plaid but it is costly. Everyone of course loves this if they do it but I think you wouldn't need it based on what you want but of course want vs need and on your birthday..,. Lol just saying if you have extra cash I'm sure you would enjoy it
3- the holiday tour is good for busy days, a few front of the line rides and parade seating but depending on if you care what rides you get- I'm not sure you are garanteed certain ones every time. Like the VIP super fun if you have the extra cash it just depends on what you are looking to get out of it.
4- happy early birthday!! I believe there is a thread on here from recently about birthday treats, free birthday ideas and maybe even 1-2 more threads so it may be worth it to do a search. I'm sure no matter what you do a Disney birthday will be great! I suggest trying a few goodies unique to DLR but I'm a goodie kind of birthday gal lol
Anyway HTH and I'm sure others here will have more info for you


----------



## lvdis

millie0312 said:


> Hmmm- the Disneyland hours have me confused!  The second week of December (when I'm there because I thought it would be LESS crowded based on last year) the hours at DLR are 8-12, DCA is mostly 8- 10 or 11 on the weekends, but I figured like last year starting that Friday and through the rest of the prime holiday season DLR would stay 8-12 and DCA would stick with the weekend schedule of 8-11, but it's showing only open until 10... Wonder if they expect more crowds the second week and less the third for some reason or even less crowds then last year? Pretty sure last year they were open until 11.... Just when I think I can understand Disney hours lol It will sure be interesting to see how all the holiday offerings pan out with crowds and how to get into the 2 WOC and the lines at the launch bay, Star Wars offerings, etc, plus now I am interested to see how the crowds will be when I'm there and beyond just for curiousity lol still waiting to see when they actually add the new Jedi training back into the schedule too- so far as of Dec 16 it's not on there....


The hours do seem somewhat crazy.  During the time we will be there (12/6 - 12/9), DLR is open 8-12, 9-11, 9-11 and 8-12, while DCA is 8-10, 9-8, 9-8 and 8-9.  It seems like inconsistent closing times between the 2 parks, but maybe that's normal and I don't realize it!


----------



## millie0312

lvdis said:


> The hours do seem somewhat crazy.  During the time we will be there (12/6 - 12/9), DLR is open 8-12, 9-11, 9-11 and 8-12, while DCA is 8-10, 9-8, 9-8 and 8-9.  It seems like inconsistent closing times between the 2 parks, but maybe that's normal and I don't realize it!


No- last year it was "normal" and predictable but this year it's all over the board!! Glad I'm not the only one scratching my head about them lol


----------



## pattyduke34

A few of my favorites for the last week!


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

I have been waiting for this week, as I have pics from our Christmas trip last year.  We did a trip to WDW and then a 7-day cruise on the Disney Magic.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG0048 by mom2rtk, on Flickr






IMG0067 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




bus by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Christmas Castle from the Hub by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Christmas on Main Street by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Osborne Lights by mom2rtk, on Flickr




mk2partydwarfs by mom2rtk, on Flickr




mk3gfgingerbread by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Christmas Belles and their Beast by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4720-1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4080 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5845B by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## JadeDarkstar

The tour may have different rides but I am sure it has Small world and Hunted mansion and Jingle cruise. They did last year and these three rides are decorated too. Just for those who were wondering about it.

Getting so close.
Yesterday I ordered my Photo pass. We will order a tour tomorrow. (welcome to Disney Land) looks fun and like one we would like to try. For 20 bucks we think it will be worth it the way we see it. I have read a lot of reviews on it. It evens aid some ppl who go all the time would enjoy it. 
Question any one done it lately? 
Also what would be best to chose, vip seats for Aladdin or Mickey magic map?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

JadeDarkstar said:


> Also what would be best to chose, vip seats for Aladdin or Mickey magic map?



Aladdin. I really can't imagine needing VIP seats to Mickey's Magical Map. There are always seats available at that show.


----------



## LadyBJ

Hooray! I can finally share some photos. I don't have Christmas photos from Disneyland yet but this year I will have a chance to take lots!

Bright Nights at Stanley Park in Vancouver, BC:

 
 

Festival of Lights at Vandusen Botanical Garden in Vancouver, BC:

 
 


Christmas decor at Pike Place Market in Seattle, WA:


 
(Santa Pig haha)

Robson Square Ice Rink in Vancouver, BC:



I can't wait to take photos at Disneyland soon!!!


----------



## sgrap

I had a little "moment" today .  .  . I was doing something while the TV was on and the Mater commercial about the holidays at the Disneyland Resort came on.  I wasn't paying much attention, just kind of thinking yeah, yeah, yeah .  .  . this commercial again.  Then all of the sudden it hit me:  we are actually GOING this year (2 weeks from today even!!!)!!!  Wa-hoo!!!  It's been 10 years since out only other trip to DLR during the holiday season!  I've been so busy dealing with other stuff (homeschooling, my daughter had foot surgery in September and just got her cast off, so physical therapy etc. etc.. .. . never a dull moment around here) that is was a nice little wake up call.  Hooray!!!!!


----------



## lorijohnhill

I've been sick this past week. I got antibiotics today, so hopefully they kick in soon! Anyway, in case I can't get to my computer in time, I wanted to get at least something posted for the Cornucopia. Hopefully I can get my good ones posted in the next couple of days.


----------



## OHBelle

I can't believe the final theme week is here! 

My skinny Disney Christmas tree (I wanted a Disney tree in the family room and a skinny tree was the only thing that would work!)








My son's Disney stockings.  They still go up even though they are grown and don't even live in the same state any more. 





Our Christmas table, with a little bit of Disney as the centerpiece.





And my favorite picture taken on our Christmas Disney trip last year.





I hope everyone has wonderful Holiday DLR visits this season!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Here are some pictures from November 2014...it was the very beginning of the holidays at WDW, so there wasn't much in the way of decorations up around the entire resort. Mostly just MK and then the Osbourne Lights.

*MK's Jingle Cruise:*



*MK at night and BOG Christmas Tree*


*Osbourne Lights at DHS...sadly the last time we'll see them *


----------



## Disney127

OHBelle said:


> I can't believe the final theme week is here!
> 
> My skinny Disney Christmas tree (I wanted a Disney tree in the family room and a skinny tree was the only thing that would work!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Christmas table, with a little bit of Disney as the centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite picture taken on our Christmas Disney trip last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has wonderful Holiday DLR visits this season!



I love the skinny Disney tree!


----------



## OHBelle

Disney127 said:


> I love the skinny Disney tree!


----------



## PHXscuba

Still probably my favorite picture I've taken of the winter castle



​
As wintry as it gets in Phoenix ... ice skating in shirtsleeves



​
Gingerbread men made with the Disneyland recipe



​The holidays are getting close!!

PHXscuba


----------



## JennyN

Just want to check what we have to do to try and get a hand made candy cane. When the gates open go straight to the Candy Palace in Main Street, wait in line and hope for a wristband. I know my chances of getting one aren't good but I want to try at least once.


----------



## dolphingirl47

JennyN said:


> Just want to check what we have to do to try and get a hand made candy cane. When the gates open go straight to the Candy Palace in Main Street, wait in line and hope for a wristband. I know my chances of getting one aren't good but I want to try at least once.


 
If you do this, you are in with a good chance. I got stuck behind a group that had ticket issues last year and then power walked to Candy Palace as soon as I was inside the park. It was just past rope drop at that point and I did get my candy cane wristband.

Corinna


----------



## JohnandMichelle

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I plan to read through the entire thread...
but (in the mean time!) i have a few questions I am hoping you could help me with 

My husband and I have the opportunity to go FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME to Disneyland! (YAY!!)
It is sudden and will be between 12/26 and 1/1. We will not have more than 2 days there. *sob*
So I am trying to research but the best info comes from people who LOVE to go!

So here are some questions:

1. What would be the best 2 consecutive days to go during that time frame? I know it is going to be busy beyond belief but which days may have the least amount of people? Has anyone attended New Years Eve?

2. We do not have children, so factoring that out, what would be the top CAN'T MISS activities to try for?

3. Any and ALL recommendations? Favorite shops? Holiday entertainment?

4. Money is a factor, so we will be eating on the cheap. What should we look for? Can we bring our own snacks since we don't have children?

Thank you so much in advance!
First time in 45 years 
I am just ECSTATIC!!
I adore Christmas and Disney and cant even imagine combining the two


----------



## koalagirl5

OHBelle said:


> I can't believe the final theme week is here!
> 
> My skinny Disney Christmas tree (I wanted a Disney tree in the family room and a skinny tree was the only thing that would work!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son's Disney stockings.  They still go up even though they are grown and don't even live in the same state any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Christmas table, with a little bit of Disney as the centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite picture taken on our Christmas Disney trip last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has wonderful Holiday DLR visits this season!



I also love your skinny Disney tree!! I may have to do something similar.


----------



## egritz

JohnandMichelle said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and I plan to read through the entire thread...
> but (in the mean time!) i have a few questions I am hoping you could help me with
> 
> My husband and I have the opportunity to go FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME to Disneyland! (YAY!!)
> It is sudden and will be between 12/26 and 1/1. We will not have more than 2 days there. *sob*
> So I am trying to research but the best info comes from people who LOVE to go!
> 
> So here are some questions:
> 
> 1. What would be the best 2 consecutive days to go during that time frame? I know it is going to be busy beyond belief but which days may have the least amount of people? Has anyone attended New Years Eve?
> 
> 2. We do not have children, so factoring that out, what would be the top CAN'T MISS activities to try for?
> 
> 3. Any and ALL recommendations? Favorite shops? Holiday entertainment?
> 
> 4. Money is a factor, so we will be eating on the cheap. What should we look for? Can we bring our own snacks since we don't have children?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> First time in 45 years
> I am just ECSTATIC!!
> I adore Christmas and Disney and cant even imagine combining the two



First off you do not need to read the ENTIRE thread, nor would I suggest it at over 100 pages already, lol. Definitely read the first page as Sherry has all the holiday stuff highlighted.  Maybe read over the last 10 pages or so and feel free to ask questions that may have already been asked/answered. You can also use the search tool to search this thread (or the entire board).

1. My best guess would be Mon/Tue or Tue/Wed.  NYE will likely end up closed due to capacity, but really any of the days during your week could have that happen.  I've never visited during that time frame, I'm just using the base that Mon-Wed _tend_ to be the quieter days, but just know that THERE WILL BE NO QUIET DAYS FROM DEC 26- JAN1!

2. I'd consider trying to book the Holiday Tour, that will get you on Small World, Jingle Cruise, and the Haunted Mansion as well as seats for the parade. I wouldn't be surprised if the tours are sold out, but I'd at least call & try. I'm not sure if you're into roller coasters / thrill rides or not, but you'll definitely want to get FP's for Space, Indy, Screamin', Tower of Terror, etc.  There will be 2 different parades going when you're there. In the afternoon the Holiday Parade & and night the 60th Anniversary Paint the Night parade. Plus you have the fireworks show.

3. Aladdin for sure (it goes away for good on Jan 10th). Even without kids, I found Turtle Talk with Crush to be entertaining. Viva Navidad in DCA is also supposed to be entertaining (and pretty short, so not a huge time-suck).

4. You can definitely bring in food! You can bring in a soft-sided cooler, just no glass bottles or knives. There are lockers in the front of both parks, but I don't know the size. We have little ones, so we use our stroller, but we always carry in all our water, PB&J sandwiches, and random snacks for the kids.  When eating out try to look at other proportions and you may find yourselves able to split a main course and then get a dessert to share as well.


----------



## OHBelle

koalagirl5 said:


> I also love your skinny Disney tree!! I may have to do something similar.




It really is a bright spot in my family room during the holidays!


----------



## kylie71

I too LOVE your Disney tree!  I have one with all Disney and Hawaii ornament's on it!  My favorite places!  

--Lori


----------



## rivendellfamily

Did Disneyland add extra EMH/Magic Mornings last year for December?  It looks like they are doing them at every day we are there in December which is bad for us since we are not staying on-site.  If I would have known that I probably would have booked PP instead for our upcoming trip.  Any suggestions?  We will have one early entry as we have 5 day tickets and will hit DCA on a non-EMH there but now I am feeling much more worried about the crowds as my plan was to hit rope drop on the non-EMH days for Disneyland.  So much for my planning... It will be an adventure!


----------



## tlcdoula

Just a heads up for anyone booking a car rental thought Costco Travel, I just went and checked rates again and saved $10 a day.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

On the disney blog they just announced some specialty treats and the locations to get them. Can someone post a link please since i am incompetent on my cell phone and don't know how


----------



## lvdis

planningjollyholiday said:


> On the disney blog they just announced some specialty treats and the locations to get them. Can someone post a link please since i am incompetent on my cell phone and don't know how


Here it is - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...merriest-place-on-earth-at-disneyland-resort/

Thanks for letting us know about it!


----------



## OHBelle

kylie71 said:


> I too LOVE your Disney tree!  I have one with all Disney and Hawaii ornament's on it!  My favorite places!
> 
> --Lori





I'm headed to Hawaii for the first time in April!  I am betting it will be one of my favorite places too!


----------



## tlovesdis

CANDY CANE BEIGNETS!!!!  Yumo!!!  I am missing this by 1 week UGH!


----------



## Angel Ariel

yuuuuum


----------



## leholcomb

lvdis said:


> Here it is - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...merriest-place-on-earth-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about it!


So this is the first I have heard about Candy Cane beignets... are they new?! First trip to the land is next week!!


----------



## tlovesdis

leholcomb said:


> So this is the first I have heard about Candy Cane beignets... are they new?! First trip to the land is next week!!



They must be as I have never seen them before!  I am bummed I will miss them by 1 week!  I love candy cane anything pretty much!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yummy


----------



## petals

I tried to post this earlier in the week but my computer had a melt down and I forgot but for the photo entry this week my favourite thing about the parks at Christmas the castles all lit up


----------



## millie0312

rivendellfamily said:


> Did Disneyland add extra EMH/Magic Mornings last year for December?  It looks like they are doing them at every day we are there in December which is bad for us since we are not staying on-site.  If I would have known that I probably would have booked PP instead for our upcoming trip.  Any suggestions?  We will have one early entry as we have 5 day tickets and will hit DCA on a non-EMH there but now I am feeling much more worried about the crowds as my plan was to hit rope drop on the non-EMH days for Disneyland.  So much for my planning... It will be an adventure!


Yikes!!! I don't recall seeing that last year! We leave the 16th but noticed upped hours while we are there too. Maybe because of AP being blocked (they usually go right before the blackout dates), winter break starting early, the 60tg, Star Wars, etc they are expecting Christmas break sized crowds early? Well still a fun time but at least we know what to expect this year lol not being able to walk!


----------



## koalagirl5

lvdis said:


> Here it is - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...merriest-place-on-earth-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about it!



How in the world am I supposed to eat all of those within a 4-day timeframe?! 

Seriously though, so many great options!


----------



## westcoastminnie

Not sure if this has been posted yet but Disney Parks Blog announced how they are handling two WOC shows on the same night:

*"Disney FASTPASS:* Distribution for Disney FASTPASS for both “World of Color” shows will take place in the current distribution location near Grizzly River Run. Guests will join one queue and indicate their preferred show and time to the cast member at the front of the queue. The cast member will then direct you to the correct Disney FASTPASS machine. If you would like to attend more than one show, you must re-enter the queue to obtain Disney FASTPASS for that show time.

*Dining Packages:* If you choose to enjoy one of our “World of Color” dining packages, please indicate your preferred show when you make your reservation by calling (714) 781-DINE. Please be sure to select a meal time that is at least two hours before your preferred show time."

Here's the link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...y-season-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## sgrap

westcoastminnie said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but Disney Parks Blog announced how they are handling two WOC shows on the same night:
> 
> *"Disney FASTPASS:* Distribution for Disney FASTPASS for both “World of Color” shows will take place in the current distribution location near Grizzly River Run. Guests will join one queue and indicate their preferred show and time to the cast member at the front of the queue. The cast member will then direct you to the correct Disney FASTPASS machine. If you would like to attend more than one show, you must re-enter the queue to obtain Disney FASTPASS for that show time.
> 
> *Dining Packages:* If you choose to enjoy one of our “World of Color” dining packages, please indicate your preferred show when you make your reservation by calling (714) 781-DINE. Please be sure to select a meal time that is at least two hours before your preferred show time."
> 
> Here's the link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...y-season-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


Thank you!


----------



## millie0312

westcoastminnie said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but Disney Parks Blog announced how they are handling two WOC shows on the same night:
> 
> *"Disney FASTPASS:* Distribution for Disney FASTPASS for both “World of Color” shows will take place in the current distribution location near Grizzly River Run. Guests will join one queue and indicate their preferred show and time to the cast member at the front of the queue. The cast member will then direct you to the correct Disney FASTPASS machine. If you would like to attend more than one show, you must re-enter the queue to obtain Disney FASTPASS for that show time.
> 
> *Dining Packages:* If you choose to enjoy one of our “World of Color” dining packages, please indicate your preferred show when you make your reservation by calling (714) 781-DINE. Please be sure to select a meal time that is at least two hours before your preferred show time."
> 
> Here's the link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...y-season-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


I missed that- thanks! Looks like we can pick the show and see both in 1 night if we want- ahh the possibilities lol


----------



## Metalliman98

westcoastminnie said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but Disney Parks Blog announced how they are handling two WOC shows on the same night:
> 
> *"Disney FASTPASS:* Distribution for Disney FASTPASS for both “World of Color” shows will take place in the current distribution location near Grizzly River Run. Guests will join one queue and indicate their preferred show and time to the cast member at the front of the queue. The cast member will then direct you to the correct Disney FASTPASS machine. If you would like to attend more than one show, you must re-enter the queue to obtain Disney FASTPASS for that show time.
> 
> *Dining Packages:* If you choose to enjoy one of our “World of Color” dining packages, please indicate your preferred show when you make your reservation by calling (714) 781-DINE. Please be sure to select a meal time that is at least two hours before your preferred show time."
> 
> Here's the link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...y-season-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



Why can't Disney get it's IT act together and let you choose your show when you book online?  For that matter, why can't they let you specify the number of adults versus kids when you book online?  I've already booked our dinner online, now I guess I need to call to tell them our show request.  Annoying.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I'm back.  The Theme Week Countdown comes to an end on Monday, and a couple of winners will be chosen in the random draw!   Thank you to everyone who has posted their beautiful photos for the current Holiday Cornucopia week, and/or for the last few months.

A lot of holiday season-related info has been trickling in over the last couple of weeks -- especially this last week -- and sometimes it doesn't get posted here in this thread (which is very frustrating, as then info is scattered in a bunch of different places).

So, let's go down the list of some noteworthy tidbits --

Although the holidays officially kick off at DLR in one week (where did the time go?), today is basically the unofficial start date.  Decorations are up and IASWH is open.

Candy cane-making dates have been published.

The Parks Blog has posted the details of how the 2 different showings of World of Color will work with Fast Passes.

A fairly comprehensive (but not complete) list of holiday season treats has been published, and the mysterious Candy Cane Beignets are new on the scene.  It is unclear as to whether or not peppermint ice cream will be available at Clarabelle's and Gibson Girl.

The rumored Candlelight Ceremony narrators' names have now been revealed.

A Disneyland News press release was published, but there isn't really anything all that new and interesting in it - http://disneylandnews.com/2015/11/06/counting-down-the-holidays-at-the-disneyland-resort/.

The Christmas tree in Downtown Disney was up and in place before Halloween! 

And, for those who are ready to get into the holiday spirit, the Countdown to Christmas has begun on the Hallmark Channel (both channels) and 2 Christmas music stations have gone live on Sirius XM.

The nighttime air here in SoCal is now crisp and almost hot cocoa-worthy.   It's time for the merry-making to begin!!

​
Also, may I make a request?  I know that another thread has been started asking for Holiday merchandise photos.  If you happen to be heading to DLR soon and are taking photos of merchandise, can you _also_ share them here in this thread as well as the other one?  I'm planning to be at DLR in the not-too-distant future and will be taking photos of merchandise, which I would post here.  But, chances are, people who are there now are going to be discovering various items and it would be great to see photos of them in this thread too, since merchandise is a huge part of the holiday season.   What happened during Halloween Time was that, because everyone was posting their Halloween Time merchandise photos elsewhere, no one was really posting the merchandise photos or reporting back about the merchandise in the actual Halloween Time Superthread.    

So it would be great to see the Holiday merchandise photos here as well.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Sherry E said:


> It is unclear as to whether or not peppermint ice cream will be available at Clarabelle's and Gibson Girl.



Peppermint Ice Cream is listed under Gibson Girl on that Parks Blog entry linked above  (easy to miss in that long list of yummy treats!



> *Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor*
> 
> 
> Crushed Candy Cane Cone
> Holiday Sprinkles Premium Cone
> Peppermint Ice Cream



It looks like maybe they mistakenly put it under the French Market, and have corrected it to be under Gibson Girl?


----------



## Sherry E

Angel Ariel said:


> Peppermint Ice Cream is listed under Gibson Girl on that Parks Blog entry linked above  (easy to miss in that long list of yummy treats!



Oh, that's very, very weird.  I looked right at that listing on the blog earlier today, and only saw the cones mentioned -- not the ice cream -- at Gibson Girl.  In fact, I even did a search for it (Ctrl+F) to be sure I didn't miss it, and it did not appear under Gibson Girl!  It only appeared at the BBQ and at the French Market (which I thought was odd)!    Did you notice it listed for Gibson Girl earlier today, or was this your first time seeing it there?  If this was your first time seeing it, then I might think that the blog was edited from when I first saw it today.  Very strange.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Sherry E said:


> Oh, that's very, very weird.  I looked right at that listing on the blog earlier today, and only saw the cones mentioned -- not the ice cream -- at Gibson Girl.  In fact, I even did a search for it (Ctrl+F) to be sure I didn't miss it, and it did not appear under Gibson Girl!  It only appeared at the BBQ and at the French Market (which I thought was odd)!    Did you notice it listed for Gibson Girl earlier today, or was this your first time seeing it there?  If this was your first time seeing it, then I might think that the blog was edited from when I first saw it today.  Very strange.


I read it earlier, but I don't remember where I saw it originally.   I'm guessing they edited it to put it in the right place..maybe they saw your reply to the blog and realized the mistake?


----------



## Sherry E

Angel Ariel said:


> I read it earlier, but I don't remember where I saw it originally.   I'm guessing they edited it to put it in the right place..maybe they saw your reply to the blog and realized the mistake?



That could be.  Something changed.  I didn't trust myself to NOT miss something on the list since the list was long, which is why I did the search.  When I saw the ice cream listed under the BTRBBQ and French Market but not at Gibson Girl or Clarabelle's, I thought "Oh no.  Hopefully this isn't another Peppermint Ice Cream Shortage year (like 2013)!"  I even did the search a second time, just to be sure I didn't miss something.   I noticed that they posted my reply/comment almost immediately -- as opposed to the usual delay -- so maybe Rachel was able to go in and edit the blog right on the spot.  

Either that, or I took a momentary trip through the Twilight Zone!


----------



## JennyN

Sherry where do we find the list of holiday treats?


----------



## Astylla

JennyN said:


> Sherry where do we find the list of holiday treats?



Here it is 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...merriest-place-on-earth-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Tink1987

Those latest park blog posts have made me SO excited to start our wedding trip and begin our honeymoon in Disneyland 

It is a little annoying to have to queue twice for different fastpasses but I don't see how else they could have managed it. The food offerings look immense as well. And if I start seeing holiday merchandise pics I am full on going to start rocking in my chair frantically refreshing the pages...


----------



## Disney127

Metalliman98 said:


> Why can't Disney get it's IT act together and let you choose your show when you book online?  For that matter, why can't they let you specify the number of adults versus kids when you book online?  I've already booked our dinner online, now I guess I need to call to tell them our show request.  Annoying.


I will have to make a phone call too for our WOC lunch ressies.  We want to see Celebrate.


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Love how the dining CMs give such different information. I called about a week ago and reported back what I was told, sure looks like it was wrong. So sorry to mislead anyone! Looks like I have to call to request specific shows for our reservations now.

Sherry, I have never checked out the Hallmark Christmas movies before but am now officially obsessed. I just love them, so thank you!


----------



## Disney127

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> Love how the dining CMs give such different information. I called about a week ago and reported back what I was told, sure looks like it was wrong. So sorry to mislead anyone! Looks like I have to call to request specific shows for our reservations now.



I did an online chat with a CM and was told that I could request which show I wanted at my lunch reservation, so we are all getting different stories!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Starting tomorrow, The Weather Channel app will begin showing the forecast for the first day of our trip!


----------



## Sherry E

I just went back through the thread and all of the Theme Weeks to be sure I counted and logged everyone's entries!  I was afraid something had slipped past me and I wanted to be sure that was not the case.

A few of our 'regulars' here still have yet to submit their Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things entries for the current theme week, which is the FINAL theme week, and which ends tomorrow night.  And anyone else who would like to post their own holiday photos, feel free to do so between now and tomorrow night (Sunday, 11/8).

I've seen some photos and read some recaps, but I am trying to get a sense of whether or not any of the usual decorations appear to be missing at DLR so far this year.  I know that some of the Main Street things will be gone (garland), but I wonder if the Big Thunder Ranch has switched from Halloween/Fall decor over to Holiday decor for one final time.



Also, as expected, Pumpkin Pandemonium/Halloween Hoopla has taken a back seat in the supermarket aisles, and now Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla has taken over:



How about some Sugar Plum Delight Peeps? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/05/coming-soon-sugar-plum-peeps/

How about some wintry Reese's Clusters? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/06/spotted-on-shelves-reeses-clusters/

Or Reese's Peanut Butter Cups with Holiday Designs? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/06/spotted-on-shelves-1162015-2/

A Cookie Butter Latte, perhaps? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...the-coffee-bean-tea-leaf-cookie-butter-latte/

Nestle's Candy Cane Morsels - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/04/spotted-on-shelves-1142015-2/

Peppermint Bark coffee -- http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/03/spotted-on-shelves-1132015-2/

Red Velvet Cupcake Marshmallows - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...puffed-jumbo-red-velvet-cupcake-marshmallows/

Holiday Moments Shortbread Ice Cream - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/10/30/spotted-on-shelves-10302015/

Milk Chocolate Cafe Mocha M&M's - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...ted-on-shelves-milk-chocolate-cafe-mocha-mms/

Hot Cocoa Cotton Candy and Peppermint/Chocolate bagels - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/10/29/spotted-on-shelves-10292015/

Limited Edition Hot Cocoa Chip Ahoy Cookies - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...-limited-edition-hot-cocoa-chip-ahoy-cookies/.

M&M’s Hot Chocolate made with Dark Chocolate - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...s-mms-hot-chocolate-made-with-dark-chocolate/



And, my personal favorites (just because of the cleverness)...

Hostess Li*mint*ed Edition Merry Minty Holiday Cakes and Limited Edition Peppermint Ho Hos - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...-cakes-and-limited-edition-peppermint-ho-hos/.


Next Friday, Disneyland Resort's Holiday season will be up and running.  The hotels should follow with their own holiday cheer not long after.  The snow is even going to start falling at The Grove (next door to Farmers Market in Los Angeles) one week from today.   There's no turning back now -- the holidays are here!!!!!!!!!

​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> A few of our 'regulars' here still have yet to submit their Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things entries for the current theme week, which is the FINAL theme week, and which ends tomorrow night.



I had a pretty crazy week, but I am now officially on leave so I will find some photos for the last theme week tomorrow.

Corinna


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Welcome back Sherry! It feels quiet when you don't post. Two weeks from today I'll be in Disneyland and I can't wait. One week from today is our annual Gala for school, which I'm chairing and it's taken over my life! I currently have gift baskets all over my living room. It has given me time to watch some of the Hallmark Christmas movies as I can write out bid sheets, etc in front of the tv 

Here are my pictures for this final theme!

My favorite things...
Winter Castle




The snowmen in the holiday parade




The Main Street Tree




IASWH




And my favorite picture (that's my almost 2 yr old) from a few years ago


----------



## mvf-m11c

Holiday Cornucopia/My Favorite Thing

MK during the Holiday season

Cinderella Castle



[/ur]

Mickey’s Once Upon A Christmastime Parade
[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/42656047@N06/6861247637/in/photostream]
	




















[/url]https://www.flickr.com/photos/42656047@N06/6826125181/in/photostream

DHS
[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/42656047@N06/6728268345/in/photostream]
	






DHS “The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights"
















EPCOT




Garden Grill Christmas tree




Christmas tree at the American Pavilion








Germany Pavilion




Norway Pavilion




Mickey and Minnie topiary




Animal Kingdom Christmas tree








The Gingerbread house in the Grand Floridian Hotel




Camp Mickey




Grand Floridian Christmas tree


[/url]


----------



## Disney127

westcoastminnie said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but Disney Parks Blog announced how they are handling two WOC shows on the same night:
> 
> *"Disney FASTPASS:* Distribution for Disney FASTPASS for both “World of Color” shows will take place in the current distribution location near Grizzly River Run. Guests will join one queue and indicate their preferred show and time to the cast member at the front of the queue. The cast member will then direct you to the correct Disney FASTPASS machine. If you would like to attend more than one show, you must re-enter the queue to obtain Disney FASTPASS for that show time.
> 
> *Dining Packages:* If you choose to enjoy one of our “World of Color” dining packages, please indicate your preferred show when you make your reservation by calling (714) 781-DINE. Please be sure to select a meal time that is at least two hours before your preferred show time."
> 
> Here's the link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...y-season-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



Booked a WOC lunch reservation a couple of weeks ago and just called and tried to request the show that we wanted.  Called two different times and both CMs said that I had to request the show when I arrive at my lunch reservation.  So, just wondering if anyone has any luck with requesting their prefer show for a WOC dining package?


----------



## JennyN

Thanks Sherry, I've made my list of holiday treats not to miss when we are in DL.


----------



## RAPstar

Disney127 said:


> Booked a WOC lunch reservation a couple of weeks ago and just called and tried to request the show that we wanted.  Called two different times and both CMs said that I had to request the show when I arrive at my lunch reservation.  So, just wondering if anyone has any luck with requesting their prefer show for a WOC dining package?



I was told the same thing. I'm just worried that having a 2pm Carthay lunch will be too late to get a FP for the second show. Should I switch it to 11:30am to do an early lunch just to make sure?


----------



## haileymarie92

Oh I love disneyland at Christmas time!!! I hope we will be able to plan a short trip this year


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we decided to cancel our CC dinning reservation and just to try and get in line for the fp and get our spot we liked last year. it will save 130 at least. But we did consider doing Ariel's as they have better food wed like.


----------



## Sherry E

I swear... there is always something kooky happening on this site, no matter which browser I use.  I don't know why there are such issues, but there are issues and glitches!

I so enjoy seeing photos of WDW's holiday festivities, and seeing the other wonderful holiday photos you all have shared during this Holiday Cornucopia week.  In a couple of days we will find out the names of the new Disney gift card winners.

Thank you, also, for the kind words of thanks and appreciation from many of you.  I treasure them, and am very grateful.   I didn't realize I would be missed when I'm not here, but it's lovely to return to see that people wonder where I am and miss the posts!     I had a wonderful message from someone in my Halloween Time Superthread, thanking me for the tips and help in making the Halloween Time trip a good one, and I had a couple of messages from people in this thread, wondering if I was okay!   Unless something unexpected happens to me, you can't get rid of me that easily!  I'm still here for now.





DisneyWillow1975 said:


> Love how the dining CMs give such different information. I called about a week ago and reported back what I was told, sure looks like it was wrong. So sorry to mislead anyone! Looks like I have to call to request specific shows for our reservations now.
> 
> Sherry, I have never checked out the Hallmark Christmas movies before but am now officially obsessed. I just love them, so thank you!



  The Hallmark movie marathons can become addictive.  Even if some of the movies are much better or much worse than others, when they are all strung together in 'round-the-clock marathon format, they create a sort of "Christmasy bubble."  They become a backdrop for me when I am doing other things, just like Christmas songs can be as well.  And then I record the movies I have not seen yet, or the ones that are brand new (like last week's _'Tis the Season for Love_). 

I don't know which Hallmark movies you have seen so far (there are probably over 75 movies in the rotation on one Hallmark Channel and over 60 movies in the rotation on the other Hallmark Channel, but some are repeated much more than others), but some of the stand outs/favorites for me include:

_Let It Snow_ (with Candace Cameron Bure and Jesse Hutch)

_Snow Bride_ (with Katrina Law and Jordan Belfi)
_
A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (with Alicia Witt)

_The Christmas Ornament_ (with Kellie Martin and Cameron Mathison, which is only airing on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel this year)

_The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ (with Brooke Burns, Warren Christie and Henry Winker)

_Mrs. Miracle_ (with James Van der Beek and Doris Roberts)

_Nine Lives of Christmas_ (with Brandon Routh)

_A Bride for Christma_s (with Arielle Kebbel and Andrew Walker)

_Naughty or Nic_e (with Hilarie Burton)

_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (with Christine Taylor a.k.a. Mrs. Ben Stiller, and this is only airing on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries this year too)

_Finding Christmas_ (with Tricia Helfer)

_Trading Christmas_ (with Faith Ford, Gil Bellows and Tom Cavanagh)

_Matchmaker Santa_ (with Lacey Chabert)

_Window Wonderland_ (with Paul Campbell, who is very funny and likable)

_Angels & Ornaments_ (with Jessalyn Gilsig and Sergio DiZio -- this movie is only on HMM this year)
_
Hitched for the Holidays_ (with Joey Lawrence, Marilu Henner, etc.)

_Christmas Dance_ (with Andrew McCarthy)

_The Christmas Shepherd_ (with Teri Polo -- only on HMM this year)

_November Christmas_ (with Sam Elliott, John Corbett and Sarah Paulson -- only on HMM this year)


But, really, there are a lot of movies in the Hallmark holiday collection that are pleasant and watchable, even if some are better than others.  Once you buy into the predictable story lines, familiar actors and formulas and just enjoy the ride, you will find that there are very few that are just flat out bad.  They do exist (the flat out bad ones), but they are not common if you already accept and know what to expect from a Hallmark holiday movie.






DisneyJamieCA said:


> Welcome back Sherry! It feels quiet when you don't post. Two weeks from today I'll be in Disneyland and I can't wait. One week from today is our annual Gala for school, which I'm chairing and it's taken over my life! I currently have gift baskets all over my living room. It has given me time to watch some of the Hallmark Christmas movies as I can write out bid sheets, etc in front of the tv
> 
> Here are my pictures for this final theme!
> 
> My favorite things...
> Winter Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowmen in the holiday parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Main Street Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASWH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite picture (that's my almost 2 yr old) from a few years ago




Jamie --

Thank you! 

That's the best time to enjoy the Hallmark mega-marathons -- when doing other things (Christmas cards, wrapping presents, cooking/baking, cleaning, packing for Disneyland trips, etc.)!!!  It's easy to get sucked in!

Sadly, this marathon has been going on for a week now and I have not been able to concentrate as much as I'd like.  I am constantly distracted by my upstairs neighbors -- more so this year than last year, it seems -- and it really impacts my enjoyment of the movies, even just as background noise.  I recorded last week's first new movie of the season, '_Tis the Season for Love_, and couldn't watch it for several days because I had to wait until a time when the neighbors were either not home or asleep.

I am going to record tonight's new movie, _Ice Sculpture Christmas_, which got very good reviews despite the hokey title.  Tomorrow night's new movie, _Charming Christmas_ (with Julie Benz and David Sutcliffe), is one of the ones I have been really looking forward to and for which I have high hopes.  I hope it doesn't disappoint.  I also have high hopes for Alicia Witt's new movie, _I'm Not Ready for Christmas_ (premieres next weekend), Paul Campbell's new movie, _Once Upon a Holiday_, Katrina Law's new movie,_ 12 Gifts of Christmas_, and the Mariah Carey-Lacey Chabert-Brennan Elliott movie, _A Christmas Melody _(because I loved Lacey and Brennan together in the Countdown to Valentine's Day movie, _All of My Heart_).  Everything else I am cautiously optimistic about, even the Candace Cameron Bure movie!  

The UP channel has 7 new Christmas movies this year -- http://itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com/2015/10/up-announces-new-christmas-movies-for.html.

Lifetime has quite a few new movies this year as well - http://itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com/2015/10/lifetimes-very-merry-christmas-2015.html.

ION has several new movies -- http://itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com/2015/10/ion-announces-new-christmas-movies-for.html.

the INSP network has one new movie, starring Sarah Lancaster (from _'Tis the Season for Love_ and _Fir Crazy_) and Jill Wagner (who was just in the recent Hallmark movie, _Autumn Dreams_) --http://itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com/2015/10/insp-films-present-christmas-in-smokies.html.

And... Disney's own ABC Family has totally given up on making new Christmas movies, for some reason (perhaps it has to do with their completely stupid new name, Freeform), but they are showing some of their older original movies (as well as other holiday movies) such as The _Mistle-Tones_, _Holidaze_ and _Snowglobe_ during the annual 25 Days of Christmas event - https://www.facebook.com/25DaysofChristmas/photos/p.10153703274389581/10153703274389581/?type=3.

Now... the truly important question is... have you gotten your yearly stash of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream yet?  Shockingly, I have not!  The couple of times I have looked for it it was not in stock!   I have to try a different store, and when I go out to get the Disney gift cards for the 2 winners of the random draw, I will be checking the frozen dessert section!  By this time last year, as I recall, I had already been indulging in the ice cream -- and this year, I have not even tasted it yet.

I did, however, finally get something pumpkin spice-ish.  I found bags of Pumpkin Spice Hostess Donettes at the 99 Cents Only Store.  I ate them.  They were tasty. They did NOT taste like pumpkin.  I tasted more cinnamon than anything else, to be honest.  I also ate some Holiday Vanilla Cupcake Goldfish Grahams (99 cents!), which were good.

Now I am ready for some Disneyland holiday food!!!  








JennyN said:


> Thanks Sherry, I've made my list of holiday treats not to miss when we are in DL.



I would say that, in addition to what's on the list from the Parks Blog (for which Astylla posted the link), there will be other seasonal items -- both sweet and savory -- that are not on the list.  The Parks Blog lists never seem to be complete, though they are very good guidelines.  I was telling one of our DISboards members on Facebook a couple of days ago that just about anywhere you go in Disneyland Resort (anywhere that sells food and drink items, whether they're sweet shops, bake shops, counter service restaurants or table service restaurants) will have something seasonal or holiday-esque.  You might find a special drink, a Christmas cookie, a festive dessert or a full, savory seasonal meal, but just about everywhere in the parks, hotels and in Downtown Disney will have something seasonal.... even something less widely known, like maybe a special soup made at La Brea Bakery.  So I guess my advice would be to pay close attention wherever you go, and look out for the seasonal foods and drinks that may or may not be obvious (they may not even be on the actual menus!).  Even beyond the "expected" things like cupcakes, cake pops and caramel apples, there will be other edible treasures lurking all over the place.




haileymarie92 said:


> Oh I love disneyland at Christmas time!!! I hope we will be able to plan a short trip this year



I hope you're able to make a trip as well!  You've had a Halloween Time experience, and there's no better way to finish off the year than with a Holiday Season experience!


----------



## tiggeroo42

Hi, all! Can someone tell me about the Santas at the hotels, particularly Paradise Pier where we'll be staying? Are the pictures included on PhotoPass, or is there a separate charge? Also wondering what kind of wait there usually is.  Seeing Santa is something we can definitely do at home without wasting precious Disneyland time, so I'm trying to decide if it's even worth it. Is it comparable to a mall Santa visit???


----------



## JadeDarkstar

We all love you so much for all the hard work you do here Sherry. I am glad you are always here and enjoy counting down with you all. Can't wait to go this year even with the crowds I think because of all your hard work and tips we can always make it a good time. 

Also movies.
I bought a Mom for Christmas i found it at the Disney movie club and jumped on it. I loved the movie when i was a kid so can't wait to see it again.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, we're actually on our 3rd carton of Peppermint Wonderland in our house. My kids have decided they love it also, so it's going fast!  I've had luck finding it at Target, but not the grocery stores. I was so happy to see it on the list of holiday treats in the parks! 

I'm recording both of the movies this weekend and hope to be able to watch them Monday when the kids go to school!


----------



## TraderCharlie

Sherry E said:


> I just went back through the thread and all of the Theme Weeks to be sure I counted and logged everyone's entries!  I was afraid something had slipped past me and I wanted to be sure that was not the case.
> 
> A few of our 'regulars' here still have yet to submit their Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things entries for the current theme week, which is the FINAL theme week, and which ends tomorrow night.  And anyone else who would like to post their own holiday photos, feel free to do so between now and tomorrow night (Sunday, 11/8).
> 
> I've seen some photos and read some recaps, but I am trying to get a sense of whether or not any of the usual decorations appear to be missing at DLR so far this year.  I know that some of the Main Street things will be gone (garland), but I wonder if the Big Thunder Ranch has switched from Halloween/Fall decor over to Holiday decor for one final time.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as expected, Pumpkin Pandemonium/Halloween Hoopla has taken a back seat in the supermarket aisles, and now Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla has taken over:
> 
> 
> 
> How about some Sugar Plum Delight Peeps? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/05/coming-soon-sugar-plum-peeps/
> 
> How about some wintry Reese's Clusters? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/06/spotted-on-shelves-reeses-clusters/
> 
> Or Reese's Peanut Butter Cups with Holiday Designs? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/06/spotted-on-shelves-1162015-2/
> 
> A Cookie Butter Latte, perhaps? - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...the-coffee-bean-tea-leaf-cookie-butter-latte/
> 
> Nestle's Candy Cane Morsels - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/04/spotted-on-shelves-1142015-2/
> 
> Peppermint Bark coffee -- http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/11/03/spotted-on-shelves-1132015-2/
> 
> Red Velvet Cupcake Marshmallows - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...puffed-jumbo-red-velvet-cupcake-marshmallows/
> 
> Holiday Moments Shortbread Ice Cream - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/10/30/spotted-on-shelves-10302015/
> 
> Milk Chocolate Cafe Mocha M&M's - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...ted-on-shelves-milk-chocolate-cafe-mocha-mms/
> 
> Hot Cocoa Cotton Candy and Peppermint/Chocolate bagels - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2015/10/29/spotted-on-shelves-10292015/
> 
> Limited Edition Hot Cocoa Chip Ahoy Cookies - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...-limited-edition-hot-cocoa-chip-ahoy-cookies/.
> 
> M&M’s Hot Chocolate made with Dark Chocolate - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...s-mms-hot-chocolate-made-with-dark-chocolate/
> 
> 
> 
> And, my personal favorites (just because of the cleverness)...
> 
> Hostess Li*mint*ed Edition Merry Minty Holiday Cakes and Limited Edition Peppermint Ho Hos - http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/word...-cakes-and-limited-edition-peppermint-ho-hos/.
> 
> 
> Next Friday, Disneyland Resort's Holiday season will be up and running.  The hotels should follow with their own holiday cheer not long after.  The snow is even going to start falling at The Grove (next door to Farmers Market in Los Angeles) one week from today.   There's no turning back now -- the holidays are here!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ​


Hi Sherry,
I just saw in the paper today, Hershey Kisses like Santa hats!
They look delicious


----------



## Sherry E

tiggeroo42 said:


> Hi, all! Can someone tell me about the Santas at the hotels, particularly Paradise Pier where we'll be staying? Are the pictures included on PhotoPass, or is there a separate charge? Also wondering what kind of wait there usually is.  Seeing Santa is something we can definitely do at home without wasting precious Disneyland time, so I'm trying to decide if it's even worth it. Is it comparable to a mall Santa visit???



The Paradise Pier Hotel Santa typically does not have a PhotoPass photographer in tow.  That could always change, but I've never seen one when I have stayed there.  You will find a PhotoPass photographer with Santa at the Grand Californian Hotel and sometimes with Santa at the Disneyland Hotel.  Those photos will be included with the rest of your PhotoPass pictures.

The lines that I have seen for GCH Santa are sometimes very long -- especially because the GCH lobby is bustling with holiday cheer and merriment.  That Santa is often there in the late afternoon/early evening.  My friend and I once waited for the line to shorten, so we hunkered down on a sofa and enjoyed the atmosphere until the line for Santa was down to only one or two people.

I tend to think that the Disneyland Hotel Santa spot would be popular because it's such a pretty location, BUT it is also tucked away, around a corner in the Fantasy Tower lobby.  So it is entirely possible that a lot of people don't know that the spot is there.

The PPH Santa is usually in the lobby in the morning, and I have never seen a long line.  At most I have seen maybe 2 other groups waiting.  That could always change, but I think that the location is good because the PPH is across the street from the main hub of activity, and a lot of random passersby won't go out of their way to cross the street to the PPH to meet Santa.

I think that the Santa spots at the Disneyland Hotel and at the GCH are very pretty, and worth visiting.  The location at the PPH is unique, only because the tree is a gorgeous blue-green color, with all sorts of sea-themed knick knacks around it (so a bit different from the normal mall Santa spots).

Santa will also once again be greeting guests for breakfast at Catal in Downtown Disney this year, for a fee - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/dining-Downtown-Disney.htm#catal.

Of course, he will also be at Elias & Company in DCA and in Critter Country in DL.





TraderCharlie said:


> Hi Sherry,
> I just saw in the paper today, Hershey Kisses like Santa hats!
> They look delicious



Oh my goodness!  Really?  How have I not seen these?  I am assuming they are new this year?  And, if so, how has Hershey never thought to make them in the past?  It seems like the natural shape of the Kisses would lend itself to Santa hats!  Whoever thought of that idea is a genius!


----------



## TraderCharlie

Sherry E said:


> Oh my goodness!  Really?  How have I not seen these?  I am assuming they are new this year?  And, if so, how has Hershey never thought to make them in the past?  It seems like the natural shape of the Kisses would lend itself to Santa hats!  Whoever thought of that idea is a genius!


[GALLERY=]

[/GALLERY]


----------



## Angrose

TraderCharlie said:


> [GALLERY=]
> 
> [/GALLERY]


Those are adorable!


----------



## Sherry E

TraderCharlie said:


> [GALLERY=]
> 
> [/GALLERY]



Those really are cute!  What perfect little stocking stuffers they would make!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

The Santa hat kisses are adorable! I have been looking for Peppermint ice cream. I decided with hot fudge on top the hard candy would melt or I could pick them out. I miss that treat. Speaking of treats the list is so tempting. I love how someone posted asking how were they going to try everything.  

Sherry, you are important to so many of us and we do care. Thanks also for the Grove info, I will check that out. 

Happy Weekend to all


----------



## Sherry E

By the way... Mint Crocodile has a couple of blogs with some DLR holiday photos -- 

http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2015/11/christmas-time-is-almost-here-and-so-is.html.

http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2015/10/christmas-time-is-coming-to-town.html.

I think that some of the Mardi Gras masks might be missing in New Orleans Square, from what it looks like in the photos.  Hmmm....

I'm sorry, but the Castle... just... no.  Yes, it's pretty just as a Castle with 60th decor on it.  But it needs the icicle lights and fake snow.  It really does.  It is not wintry enough... at all.


----------



## bhyer

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Welcome back Sherry! It feels quiet when you don't post. Two weeks from today I'll be in Disneyland and I can't wait. One week from today is our annual Gala for school, which I'm chairing and it's taken over my life! I currently have gift baskets all over my living room. It has given me time to watch some of the Hallmark Christmas movies as I can write out bid sheets, etc in front of the tv
> 
> Here are my pictures for this final theme!
> 
> My favorite things...
> Winter Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowmen in the holiday parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Main Street Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASWH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite picture (that's my almost 2 yr old) from a few years ago


How adorable!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

In addition to the aforementioned blogs from Mint Crocodile ^^^, Disney Geek has a extensive selection of photos taken just yesterday (you have to click through, from page to page, to get through them all).  Interestingly, all of the Halloween/Fall stuff is still up at the Big Thunder Ranch.  No signs of a transition to the holidays seem to be evident just yet, which is odd.  I mean, I know that there won't be an actual Jingle Jangle Jamboree this time around, but they should be setting up the rustic Christmas decor for one last holiday season.  Weird.  

Cars Land is also not fully decorated yet, which is odd based on the usual schedule.  It's only partially decorated.

Anyway, here is the link to Disney Geek's piece from 11/6 - http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2015/10/christmas-time-is-coming-to-town.html.

Keep clicking Next at the bottom to get to the photos -- http://disneygeek.com/disneyland/pictures/2015/11/06/1.


Over in the MouseWait lounge, random photos of holiday things in the parks are being posted here and there -- http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland/lounge.


MiceAge/MiceChat will do a more extensive piece this coming Monday (11/9), but their piece from 11/2 showed some holiday merchandise and other things at DLR --http://micechat.com/114133-disneyland-christmas-ween/.

​


----------



## Disney127

RAPstar said:


> I was told the same thing. I'm just worried that having a 2pm Carthay lunch will be too late to get a FP for the second show. Should I switch it to 11:30am to do an early lunch just to make sure?


When we did the WOC lunch package back in July, our reservation was for 11:30 am and got our requested second show. This time, our reservation is for 12:10 pm so hoping that we can get the second show again.  I guess it depends how many people book the Carthay WOC packages on the day you are planning to go.  I am going to call again in a few days and see what answer they will give me at that time.


----------



## Angrose

I might as well get one last post in for the theme weeks. One of my favorite memories from our holiday trip last year was seeing my son break out of his shell and really embrace Disneyland! Previously he wanted nothing to do with the characters, but on this trip he was all in! I loved it!

Goofy greeting us at DLH


Hanging with Pluto at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (seriously going to miss this area)


Serious talk with Cap


Defeating the Dark Lord


Not Disney related, but my all time favorite photo from last year, receiving the "first gift of Christmas" aboard the Polar Express!


HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

*Walt Disney World*

Poinsettia Tree at the Dolphin





Downtown Disney





Contemporary Hotel













Grand Floridian









Yacht Club









Beach Club





Epcot

Living with the Land





Land Pavilion





Candlelight Processional








*Disney Magic
*
Kids' Club

















Deck 5













Atrium

















*Seaworld Orlando*


----------



## Davidg83

A few pictures from my trip to WDW in January...

Cinderella castle is breathtaking when it lights up:





Hollywood Studios tree:





Animal Kingdom tree. My favorite of all the parks:


----------



## JennyN

Does anyone know where Santa will be this year? I thought I read somewhere that he would be in a critter country, but I can't picture where.


----------



## Tink1987

Do you think it would be OK if I made an ADR at Big Thunder Ranch just to get our hands on the brownie with peppermint ice cream? We don't want a full meal there but not sure if the CM's would be annoyed/think it's weird. 

Thanks all


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

JennyN said:


> Does anyone know where Santa will be this year? I thought I read somewhere that he would be in a critter country, but I can't picture where.



I read that he would be in Critter Country at the usual Meet and Greet area for Pooh and friends which is all the way in the back in front of the store, near the exits of the Pooh ride and the Splash Mountain ride.


----------



## pudinhd

Tink1987 said:


> Do you think it would be OK if I made an ADR at Big Thunder Ranch just to get our hands on the brownie with peppermint ice cream? We don't want a full meal there but not sure if the CM's would be annoyed/think it's weird.
> 
> Thanks all



We just did that a couple weeks ago.  We had the S'mores Bake and only made it through half!!    But it was soooo good!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

We will do the smores bake when we go I hope it is still there.


----------



## pudinhd

JadeDarkstar said:


> We will do the smores bake when we go I hope it is still there.



I can't imagine that it wouldn't be there.  In my opinion it would be silly for them to change the menu when they are closing is 2 months.


----------



## JennyN

Thanks longtimedisneylurker.


----------



## koalagirl5

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I read that he would be in Critter Country at the usual Meet and Greet area for Pooh and friends which is all the way in the back in front of the store, near the exits of the Pooh ride and the Splash Mountain ride.



Anyone have any thoughts on where Pooh and friends will be then? Or did I miss that somewhere? I never got to meet Eeyore on my last trip, so that's on my list of must-do's for this trip.


----------



## Tink1987

pudinhd said:


> We just did that a couple weeks ago.  We had the S'mores Bake and only made it through half!!    But it was soooo good!



Thanks - think we are going to make a reservation there then!




Meeting Santa and Mrs Claus in Epcot

And my most favourite photo of us two ever:


----------



## CallieMar

It's been nice spending a cozy, rainy day catching up on this thread.  I've been feeling kinda draggy these past few weeks, mostly due to work, but scrolling through all these great posts, it really hit me that we are only 5 weeks out from our next trip, and now I am starting to get super excited! 

I am so sad that there is no winter castle this year - the castle lighting is one of my favorite things about the holiday season.  The Let It Go section of Disneyland Forever Fireworks just doesn't have the same emotional impact as snow falling during the castle lighting! 

We have our reservation made for Big Thunder BBQ, which will be the last for us before it closes down (sniffle).  It's too bad we will have no room for dessert, because while I'm not the hugest fan of peppermint, I do like it in combination with chocolate and that holiday dessert sounds divine. And I do hope that they decide to decorate back there after all. 

This could be our last holiday trip for a while.  Our APs expire next summer, and while we were always going to take a year off as we usually do, I don't know when we will get them again.  The rising prices aren't completely out of our reach yet (for the level I'm willing to pay for), but with the construction and worsening crowds, we may wait until that is all complete...then again, who knows what those prices and crowds will look like after Star Wars Land opens!  I'm terrible about taking photos (in general and also quality wise ) but I'm starting to look into iPhone photography  tips and tricks as I would like to take more pictures on this trip to have something more concrete than memories to look back on.


----------



## dedesmith32

My computer bit the dust, so I haven't been posting, but I have been reading! I have a backup of everything, but I have to get a new computer to access it all - what a pain. 


Anyways, Sherry - you are amazing and I really really really appreciate all you do for this thread and disboards. I love your comments and all that you bring to all of us. Thank you.


Thank you all for posting!  20 Days and I'll be in Disneyland! Can't wait!


----------



## SeaPic

Making a list of goodies and checking it twice ... Are the holiday treats the same no matter where you get them? Like the gingerbread man or Whoopie pie? Or is one location better than another? What is a crispy and should it make the nice list? Four days is not enough time to try everything! Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Hallmark Channel movie viewers -- The second new movie in this year's Countdown to Christmas bonanza, _Ice Sculpture Christmas_, was very cute, and better than last week's new movie, _'Tis the Season for Love._  The third new movie, _Charming Christmas_, just premiered tonight, but it is sitting on the DVR until I can get to it.  The 4th and 5th new movies of the season -- _I'm Not Ready for Christmas_ and _Christmas Incorporated_ -- air next Saturday and Sunday, respectively.

Sometime tomorrow -- Monday, November 9th -- I will draw the names of the 2 winners of Disney Gift Cards for participating in this year's Theme Week Countdown.  Hopefully I can do it in the morning, or as soon as possible.   You still have just over 1-1/2 hours to get your holiday photos in tonight, if you want to jump into the random draw at the last minute!



​




JennyN said:


> Does anyone know where Santa will be this year? I thought I read somewhere that he would be in a critter country, but I can't picture where.



Critter Country is a new spot for Santa in Disneyland this year.  Normally he would have been at the Big Thunder Ranch area -- even before there was a Jingle Jangle Jamboree, Santa was greeting guests in the little log cabin at the Reindeer Round-Up part of the Ranch.  Then, when the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was created Santa was moved into the outdoor Festival Arena section of the Ranch.  

Originally I had been told (many months ago) that Santa was going to return to his cabin this year (this was before it was officially announced by Disney that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was not returning).  However, that is apparently not to be.  In fact, I wonder if the Halloween and Fall decor is still up at the Ranch, as it was a couple of days ago, or if there will be one last year for charming rustic Christmas decorations.

It seems like it could have been easy enough to put Santa in the cabin at the Ranch again -- it's also better to have him indoors, in case it starts to rain a lot next month.  I'm not really sure why he is being moved to Critter Country, taking over the area where Pooh & Friends would normally be.



Tink1987 said:


> Do you think it would be OK if I made an ADR at Big Thunder Ranch just to get our hands on the brownie with peppermint ice cream? We don't want a full meal there but not sure if the CM's would be annoyed/think it's weird.
> 
> Thanks all



There was a thread not too long ago in which someone was asking about making a reservation at the BBQ just for dessert.  It seems to not be uncommon.  You might want to order more than one dessert for the table, just to soften the blow of not getting a meal.




koalagirl5 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on where Pooh and friends will be then? Or did I miss that somewhere? I never got to meet Eeyore on my last trip, so that's on my list of must-do's for this trip.



I don't think that Erin at the Parks Blog ever said where they would be -- at least not that I remember (I tried to check the Parks Blog just now, but they are having some website trouble) -- but I tend to think that they will still be somewhere in Critter Country.  Maybe they will even be in the same spot where Santa is, but only there when he is not there.  

We shall find out very soon, as the holiday season officially begins in 5 days!!!  




CallieMar said:


> It's been nice spending a cozy, rainy day catching up on this thread.  I've been feeling kinda draggy these past few weeks, mostly due to work, but scrolling through all these great posts, it really hit me that we are only 5 weeks out from our next trip, and now I am starting to get super excited!
> 
> I am so sad that there is no winter castle this year - the castle lighting is one of my favorite things about the holiday season.  The Let It Go section of Disneyland Forever Fireworks just doesn't have the same emotional impact as snow falling during the castle lighting!
> 
> We have our reservation made for Big Thunder BBQ, which will be the last for us before it closes down (sniffle).  It's too bad we will have no room for dessert, because while I'm not the hugest fan of peppermint, I do like it in combination with chocolate and that holiday dessert sounds divine. And I do hope that they decide to decorate back there after all.
> 
> This could be our last holiday trip for a while.  Our APs expire next summer, and while we were always going to take a year off as we usually do, I don't know when we will get them again.  The rising prices aren't completely out of our reach yet (for the level I'm willing to pay for), but with the construction and worsening crowds, we may wait until that is all complete...then again, who knows what those prices and crowds will look like after Star Wars Land opens!  I'm terrible about taking photos (in general and also quality wise ) but I'm starting to look into iPhone photography  tips and tricks as I would like to take more pictures on this trip to have something more concrete than memories to look back on.



I don't even want to think about the prices and crowds after Star Wars Land opens!    I'm even wondering what the crowds will be like when Season of the Force opens a week from tomorrow!

I am quite sad about the lack of a Winter Castle this year, because it's such a large part and important symbol of the holiday season.  It is going to be conspicuously absent.  From what I have read, there aren't even going to be any of the 'snow' lights in the trees this year -- you know, the ones that light up and look like they have been covered in ice/snow?  

Nonetheless, you will have a wonderful trip and it will all begin in only 5 weeks!!  




dedesmith32 said:


> My computer bit the dust, so I haven't been posting, but I have been reading! I have a backup of everything, but I have to get a new computer to access it all - what a pain.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Sherry - you are amazing and I really really really appreciate all you do for this thread and disboards. I love your comments and all that you bring to all of us. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for posting!  20 Days and I'll be in Disneyland! Can't wait!



Thank you for the kind words!   And thank you for participating (when were able to) in the Theme Week Countdown this year.  I look forward to hearing about your next holiday season trip to DLR!



SeaPic said:


> Making a list of goodies and checking it twice ... Are the holiday treats the same no matter where you get them? Like the gingerbread man or Whoopie pie? Or is one location better than another? What is a crispy and should it make the nice list? Four days is not enough time to try everything! Thanks!



Not all gingerbread men are created equal!    If you go to the Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, Marceline's Confectionery or Pooh Corner you can get the super yummy gingerbread men with chocolate-dipped mouse ears and chocolate buttons.  However, there are carts and other places that sell basic, run of the mill gingerbread men without mouse ears too.  I would go for the ones with the mouse ears.

Also, you will see a couple of different kinds of crisped/crispy rice treats -- the kind that are on sticks and sold in the above-mentioned shops but are not wrapped, and then the kind that are pre-wrapped in plastic and not on sticks.  I would go for the kind on the sticks, in the display case at the sweet shops.

I think that the Whoopie pie will probably be the same wherever it is, maybe with a couple of different flavors.

There will be holiday and seasonal foods that were not on that Parks Blog list, and then some items they covered will be in more spots than just the locations mentioned on that Parks Blog list as well.  So, in other words, if they only mentioned an item being in one location, you might find it in more than one place.


----------



## CallieMar

Sherry E said:


> I don't even want to think about the prices and crowds after Star Wars Land opens!  I'm even wondering what the crowds will be like when Season of the Force opens a week from tomorrow!
> 
> I am quite sad about the lack of a Winter Castle this year, because it's such a large part and important symbol of the holiday season. It is going to be conspicuously absent. From what I have read, there aren't even going to be any of the 'snow' lights in the trees this year -- you know, the ones that light up and look like they have been covered in ice/snow?
> 
> Nonetheless, you will have a wonderful trip and it will all begin in only 5 weeks!!



I'm mentally preparing for huge crowds.  September was already crazy busy to me, I'm pretty sure Season of the Force plus the 60th will make the holiday season bonkers lol.  

Aww, no snow lights in the trees either?  Main Street and the hub truly will not feel the same.  

Thank you!  Regardless of crowds or what is or isn't there, I know we will have a great time as well.  We have a week so we can go at a relaxed pace, and I really want to drink in all the details (I usually can't be bothered to take pictures so I want to branch out and try to take more pictures).  Being at DL makes me happy regardless of what we do, especially when I've been so stressed out lately.  I'm just hoping that the worst of El Nino holds off until January


----------



## Astylla

It's official..it's holiday season. I partook in my first peppermint shake of the year at this restaurant in a mall in San Jose. It was DELICIOUS.
If you have a Smashburger near you get the Pepper mint crunch shake! It has lots of crunchy peppermint pieces and the shake is perfect without being too strong in flavor. It hit the spot this rainy afternoon!


----------



## Sherry E

CallieMar said:


> I'm mentally preparing for huge crowds.  September was already crazy busy to me, I'm pretty sure Season of the Force plus the 60th will make the holiday season bonkers lol.
> 
> Aww, no snow lights in the trees either?  Main Street and the hub truly will not feel the same.
> 
> Thank you!  Regardless of crowds or what is or isn't there, I know we will have a great time as well.  We have a week so we can go at a relaxed pace, and I really want to drink in all the details (I usually can't be bothered to take pictures so I want to branch out and try to take more pictures).  Being at DL makes me happy regardless of what we do, especially when I've been so stressed out lately.  I'm just hoping that the worst of El Nino holds off until January



So far, the only real El Nino-related anything we've seen here has been the awful humidity and heat that plagued us in the not too distant past.  It was so uncomfortable, even at night.  Now it's crisp and cool in the evenings, and pleasant in the daytime.  I think that El Nino will probably unleash on us its full watery fury in the early part of next year.  I mean, I'm no meteorologist, of course, but we have gotten a lot of nasty rain in the earliest months of the year in the past, or maybe late in December.  We probably won't go into full throttle relentless torrential rain mode until early next year.

No snow lights on the trees either!  No garland or Mickey wreaths suspended above Main Street.  No fake snow on the Castle.  No Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks.  No icicle lights on the Castle.  No Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Hopefully, with any luck, all of the usual decorations that would be up in both parks and at all of the hotels will be in place, with no obvious omissions.



Astylla said:


> It's official..it's holiday season. I partook in my first peppermint shake of the year at this restaurant in a mall in San Jose. It was DELICIOUS.
> If you have a Smashburger near you get the Pepper mint crunch shake! It has lots of crunchy peppermint pieces and the shake is perfect without being too strong in flavor. It hit the spot this rainy afternoon!



I don't have a Smashburger near me!!!  But I am definitely craving some peppermint ice cream something or another, simply because it seems to be in short supply in my stores this year!  

In the recent Starbucks ads/promotions I have seen (with the list of holiday flavors in the Red Cups), they don't mention gingerbread.  So I certainly hope they haven't lost their minds and stopped selling gingerbread lattes!


----------



## Kauai4life

Mahalo Sherry for all your hard work.  I looked forward to your thread every day. Hopefully I can contribute pictures next year


----------



## Sherry E

Kauai4life said:


> Mahalo Sherry for all your hard work.  I looked forward to your thread every day. Hopefully I can contribute pictures next year



Thank you so much -- I'm glad you stuck with us here! 

I hope you're able to contribute photos next year too!  You're always welcome to -- whether you have a trip in the works or not!


----------



## mommamonster

These are a few of my favorite things:

Love the Candy apples and other treats in this window. I think the most time spent in DTD is watching these artists at work 




My little ones





Because my one day at Christmastime was mostly spent at Club 33 (it was my 33rd birthday weekend too, the best present ever!) these were my favorite photos


----------



## Tink1987

mommamonster said:


> These are a few of my favorite things:
> 
> Love the Candy apples and other treats in this window. I think the most time spent in DTD is watching these artists at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my one day at Christmastime was mostly spent at Club 33 (it was my 33rd birthday weekend too, the best present ever!) these were my favorite photos



Ok the Club 33 entrance/joining fee would be worth it just to see Mickey and Minnie in those costumes! Lovely pictures


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> In the recent Starbucks ads/promotions I have seen (with the list of holiday flavors in the Red Cups), they don't mention gingerbread.  So I certainly hope they haven't lost their minds and stopped selling gingerbread lattes!



Don't worry, the gingerbread latte is back!  Since the red cups came out,  I've been to to three different Starbucks (don't judge, lol) and only one had it on their menu board, though. I asked at one of the other ones and they were able to make it. Now all have a sign on their specials board to check back 11/10 (tomorrow) for more holiday stuff,  so maybe they'll premier officially tomorrow??

And I agree about the winter castle. It just isn't the same. And it looks lIke that front garland/wreath was an after thought. I'll reserve complete judgment until I see it in person, but it just feels like it's missing some magic.


----------



## westcoastminnie

Tink1987 said:


> Do you think it would be OK if I made an ADR at Big Thunder Ranch just to get our hands on the brownie with peppermint ice cream? We don't want a full meal there but not sure if the CM's would be annoyed/think it's weird.
> 
> Thanks all



When we were there in October we stopped by around 2:00 pm to see if we could just get dessert (sugar cookie bake with pumpkin ice cream, yum!) but were turned away because they were too busy. We were told to come back another day, but to check in before they open. So, we went at 11:00 am (first seating was 11:30 am) and managed to get a table for opening. They even took our order at check-in, so they could get a head start on baking the cookie - I suspect to cut down on the time we occupied a table lol. I didn't know you could do an ADR at BTR for just dessert? That would be wonderful! Has anyone done this before? Do you have to note in the ADR that you are not doing the AYCE BBQ?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Has anyone tried Jack in the Box’s Peppermint Oreo Shake? I don’t eat there but noticed a poster for it on a window driving by. I may find out about getting one minus the Oreo (too chewy and crunchy for me).  Hooray that this week officially starts Christmastime at Disneyland. I look forward to hearing about all of your trips. Thank you Sherry for helping make our wait much more fun


----------



## mommamonster

Tink1987 said:


> Ok the Club 33 entrance/joining fee would be worth it just to see Mickey and Minnie in those costumes! Lovely pictures



Thank you! For me the unique outfits Mickey and Minnie were really wonderful, they came and visited our table as well and Mickey was very huggy on me, which made it feel semi like a character meal (we also had 4 amazing Dickens carolers stop by, one of which did a spot on version of Elvis' Blue Christmas) so I was over the moon with the extra pixie dust


----------



## Jkpark

Can we talk peppermint ice cream?A few years ago we did the cookie bake at Big Thunder Ranch and although it wasn't delicious - it wasn't the same peppermint ice cream. This might have been the shortage year. Or the year they had the "lesser" peppermint ice cream. Any way to know if the peppermint ice cream is the REAL DEAL??? I don't want to get my husband's hopes up otherwise.

And for those of you in the grocery stores, I can home with a peppermint flavored redi-whip (might have been a different brand) - YUM - in hot cocoa, or on warm brownie!


----------



## leholcomb

Question: will the brownie peppermint bake be available starting Nov 13th? We have an ADR on Wednesday...


----------



## keahgirl8

CallieMar said:


> This could be our last holiday trip for a while.  Our APs expire next summer, and while we were always going to take a year off as we usually do, I don't know when we will get them again.  The rising prices aren't completely out of our reach yet (for the level I'm willing to pay for), but with the construction and worsening crowds, we may wait until that is all complete...then again, who knows what those prices and crowds will look like after Star Wars Land opens!  I'm terrible about taking photos (in general and also quality wise ) but I'm starting to look into iPhone photography  tips and tricks as I would like to take more pictures on this trip to have something more concrete than memories to look back on.



I don't have an AP, but I'm thinking about no trips until 2017. I don't think it will be worth it to go when everything is torn up.



Sherry E said:


> I think that the Whoopie pie will probably be the same wherever it is, maybe with a couple of different flavors.



Do you think the red velvet will also be available, or will it just be the holiday one?


----------



## crystal1313

Ok, so......we weren't going to go this year, saving up for Aulani next year....but I had two free nights with reward points, so DL here we come!  A very short trip on Nov. 22!  We arrive the 21st in the afternoon and plan on hanging out in DTD.  We are debating getting hoppers or not......it's $112 extra for our boys (we have APs).  I am so excited.  We have gone every year since my oldest was born in 2008, and was sad we were going to miss a year.  I am leaning towards no hopper, so we can really focus on DL and not feel rushed.  I want to sip a gingerbread latte and enjoy the hub on a bench, and be in the madness of the Star Wars stuff and just kinda relax! We typically meet Santa at Elias & Co. (and he is always great and takes so much time with my boys) Wondering, what DL hotel Santa do you prefer?  Thinking to meet Santa while out and about Saturday.  =)


----------



## Angrose

crystal1313 said:


> Ok, so......we weren't going to go this year, saving up for Aulani next year....but I had two free nights with reward points, so DL here we come!  A very short trip on Nov. 22!  We arrive the 21st in the afternoon and plan on hanging out in DTD.  We are debating getting hoppers or not......it's $112 extra for our boys (we have APs).  I am so excited.  We have gone every year since my oldest was born in 2008, and was sad we were going to miss a year.  I am leaning towards no hopper, so we can really focus on DL and not feel rushed.  I want to sip a gingerbread latte and enjoy the hub on a bench, and be in the madness of the Star Wars stuff and just kinda relax! We typically meet Santa at Elias & Co. (and he is always great and takes so much time with my boys) Wondering, what DL hotel Santa do you prefer?  Thinking to meet Santa while out and about Saturday.  =)


That's so great that you will be able to keep your tradition going! I will be there the same days as you, I'm flying in Sat 11/21 afternoon and leaving late Sun night, so just a quickie  I have an AP that's burning a hole in my pocket, flying on points and got a good deal on hotel, so why not? I'll be going solo so plan on just enjoying all the holiday offerings and checking out Season of the Force if it's not too crazy (who am I kidding, it WILL be crazy)!

I'm not sure, but I think I've heard that Santa doesn't start to appear at the hotels until after Thanksgiving. I'm sure that Sherry can confirm that. Santa is also supposed to be in Critter Country where Pooh usually meets, so that's worth a try as well. I saw this morning on the MiceChat update that they are already starting to assemble the gingerbread house in GCH! I think I will have to stop by there and soak up some ambiance!!

Have fun!!


----------



## crystal1313

Angrose said:


> That's so great that you will be able to keep your tradition going! I will be there the same days as you, I'm flying in Sat 11/21 afternoon and leaving late Sun night, so just a quickie  I have an AP that's burning a hole in my pocket, flying on points and got a good deal on hotel, so why not? I'll be going solo so plan on just enjoying all the holiday offerings and checking out Season of the Force if it's not too crazy (who am I kidding, it WILL be crazy)!
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think I've heard that Santa doesn't start to appear at the hotels until after Thanksgiving. I'm sure that Sherry can confirm that. Santa is also supposed to be in Critter Country where Pooh usually meets, so that's worth a try as well. I saw this morning on the MiceChat update that they are already starting to assemble the gingerbread house in GCH! I think I will have to stop by there and soak up some ambiance!!
> 
> Have fun!!



Oh gosh, I didn't even think about Santa not appearing until after TG!  Thanks for the heads up.  I guess it will be Critter Country  My DS7 and DS6 think that Santa lives at DL, so seeing Santa is a MUST. =)

Yeah, our APs expire in December and we aren't renewing (only because we are saving for Aulani, not because of the price increase), so we were hoping for one last trip.  And my kids really love going at Christmas time.  We are really looking forward to season of the force.....but assume it will be nuts!  Hoping to get a FP right away for Space and then hop in line for Star Tours.....we like to get to the parks right at opening.  Maybe we will see one another Angrose!  We are staying at Hojo.  I have stayed there twice but this will be my DH first time staying there.  I told him we couldn't get the view room, but that's what I booked!  Hoping to somewhat surprise him   We told the kids we aren't going this year so they will be surprised too.  Safe travels to you Angrose!!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Crystal1313, hug to you, I’m so glad you are able to continue your Christmastime Disneyland tradition with your family. I wish you a very happy trip. That would be cool if you and Angrose met up, too. Wishing you Angrose also a wonderful time.


----------



## Angrose

crystal1313 said:


> Oh gosh, I didn't even think about Santa not appearing until after TG!  Thanks for the heads up.  I guess it will be Critter Country  My DS7 and DS6 think that Santa lives at DL, so seeing Santa is a MUST. =)
> 
> Yeah, our APs expire in December and we aren't renewing (only because we are saving for Aulani, not because of the price increase), so we were hoping for one last trip.  And my kids really love going at Christmas time.  We are really looking forward to season of the force.....but assume it will be nuts!  Hoping to get a FP right away for Space and then hop in line for Star Tours.....we like to get to the parks right at opening.  Maybe we will see one another Angrose!  We are staying at Hojo.  I have stayed there twice but this will be my DH first time staying there.  I told him we couldn't get the view room, but that's what I booked!  Hoping to somewhat surprise him   We told the kids we aren't going this year so they will be surprised too.  Safe travels to you Angrose!!


What  a wonderful surprise for your family! My DS7 absolutely LOVED Hojo when we stayed there in June. That would be fun if I saw you. I will keep an eye out 
I won't be renewing either, only because this was just meant to be a one year thing. Maybe I'll do it again in a few years  My AP expires in March and I'm planning to go out big by staying at the Grand! Can't wait!


----------



## crystal1313

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Crystal1313, hug to you, I’m so glad you are able to continue your Christmastime Disneyland tradition with your family. I wish you a very happy trip. That would be cool if you and Angrose met up, too. Wishing you Angrose also a wonderful time.



Thank you!!!!!!  I am SO excited and feel really blessed to be able to swing this trip. =) 



Angrose said:


> What  a wonderful surprise for your family! My DS7 absolutely LOVED Hojo when we stayed there in June. That would be fun if I saw you. I will keep an eye out
> I won't be renewing either, only because this was just meant to be a one year thing. Maybe I'll do it again in a few years  My AP expires in March and I'm planning to go out big by staying at the Grand! Can't wait!



Oh, I love it!  The Grand is just so GORGEOUS!!!!!!  I am so excited for you!!  That's what we are doing for Aulani, going big!  It's for our 15th anniversary and we have never ever taken a trip like that before, so we figured why not!  You only live once, right?


----------



## Sherry E

Okay!  The time has come to choose the 2 winners in the random draw!  Excuse my delay in checking in here -- I was gathering my info (the Stats) of this Countdown, i.e., how many participants per theme, how many participants for the whole 3 months, which themes had the most participants, etc.  Same as last year.  It took me a bit longer than usual to assemble the info, but I didn't want to choose the winners until I was done.

Anyway... I will now choose the two winners of the $25 Disney gift cards.  Normally I order the gift cards and keep them with me until it is time to mail them out.  I did not do that this time, as too many crazy things have been happening with my mail and I didn't want to risk the gift cards getting damaged or lost en route to me.  So this year I will either have the gift cards sent directly to the winners (if that is an option on the website), or I will run to the store and get them, then drop them in the mail.

After I announce the winners, I will post the participation stats....



So..... here we go... I am shaking up the box of participants' names to properly mix them up........


----------



## Sherry E

The first winner in the 2015 Theme Week Countdown random draw is......




Congratulations,



*ASTYLLA*




​
Now, let me shake the box of names again, and choose winner #2.
​


----------



## Sherry E

The second and final winner of the 2015 Theme Week Countdown random draw is...



Congratulations,




_*sgrap*_




​


----------



## mom2rtk

Congrats to Astylla and sgrap!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Congratulations to the winners.

Corinna


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> The second and final winner of the 2015 Theme Week Countdown random draw is...
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*sgrap*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wow, thank you Soooo much, Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

I have to learn to stop balling up the little slips of paper with the participants' names on them so tightly, as it takes me forever to open them up!  


Anyway, *Astylla's* winning entry was apparently for Theme Week 12 (which was Main Street).

*sgrap's* winning entry was from Theme Week 5 -- which was Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land.


These are completely random draws, so it is always a surprise to see who will be chosen, and from which theme week their entry originated.


----------



## OHBelle

*Congratulations ASTYLLA *and *sgrap! *

*and

Thanks to everyone for all the great pictures! It was a fun way to countdown to the holiday season!*

*and

Sherry-  for all the hard work you put into this thread!  It is awesome!*


----------



## Sherry E

Astylla and sgrap, make sure to PM me your addresses!


----------



## kylie71

Congrats Ladies! Please enjoy your upcoming Holiday trips!

--Lori

Thank You, Sherry!  I enjoy this thread every year and look forward to the holiday pictures! 
Thank You for all of your hard work, and time spent, I really appreciate you, and everything you do.

Happy Holidays!  

--Lori


----------



## petals

Congrats Astylla and sgrap


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Much Congrats to Astylla and Sgrap! Thank you again everyone for sharing your awesome photos


----------



## Sherry E

I will post the participation stats shortly.  I must eat something!  Sadly, there is no peppermint ice cream in my freezer -- but I'll eat a sandwich instead.


----------



## Angrose

Congrats to the winners! Hope you are able to spend it on some fabulous Disney treats!!


----------



## sgrap

Angrose said:


> Congrats to the winners! Hope you are able to spend it on some fabulous Disney treats!!


Thanks, excellent plan!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

congrats  Astylla and sgrap


----------



## Sherry E

Some links to random holiday season press releases from Disney (new for today) --

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Combine with 60th Anniversary Diamond Celebration, Making Spirits Bright Nov. 13 Through Jan. 6" -- Disneyland News; November 9, 2015

"Twice the Color!" -- Disneyland News; November 9, 2015

"Disney ¡Viva Navidad!’ Adds Latino Holiday Festivities to Disney California Adventure Park, Nov. 13-Jan. 6, 2016" -- Disneyland News; November 9, 2015


​
I enjoy this Holiday Magic Decades Collection -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...land-resort-holiday-magic-decades-collection/.


----------



## pudinhd

The announcement was very exciting, Sherry!  The spacing worked so the winners were just off the page and I had to scroll to see them!  

Congratulations to Astylla and Sgrap!!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> I enjoy this Holiday Magic Decades Collection -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...land-resort-holiday-magic-decades-collection/.



I Love it!  I wonder how much the ornament will be? All of the 60th merchandise was higher than normal merchandise....

--Lori


----------



## Disney127

Conrats Astylla and Sgrap!  Thanks again everyone for sharing your photos!  It was so much fun that I forgot that Sherry was going to do random draws for gift cards!  This was a great way for us to share our photos and to look forward to our up coming trips either this year or in future years.  Thanks again Sherry!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sherry E said:


> "Twice the Color!" -- Disneyland News; November 9, 2015



Does this description sound identical to the original holiday WOC? I've only seen the original and haven't heard great things about the holiday version, so I'm wondering if they have changed things up.


----------



## haileymarie92

Congrats to the winners!!


Speaking of peppermint ice cream, I found peppermint drumsticks the other day at the store! It was a pack with three varieties. One is a drumstick with peppermint ice cream. One is a drumstick with chocolate peppermint ice cream. And the other is peppermint ice cream with chocolate fudge in it. They're delicious!! And bonus - the fiancé doesn't like peppermint so they're all mine


----------



## mommamonster

Congrats to Astylla and sgrap!  It has been so much fun planning my family's upcoming trip and having such beautiful photos to ooh and ahh over, I'm going to take loads of photos so I can share in more theme weeks in the future years! I can't wait to start seeing more holiday foods/treats and merch photos when this season begins!


----------



## sgrap

Thank you, everyone, and especially Sherry!!!  We leave a week from tomorrow!   We will sure enjoy having a bonus gift card to spend on treats or a special souvenir.   Almost all of my pictures have been from our only holiday trip 10 years ago!  Of course I had no clue that my pictures would be carrying me through theme weeks back then, so I am quite lucky to have managed to dig up shots for every theme, but I have!  So this trip, I am going to be keeping in mind both the theme weeks and also posting for people who are going after us.  Anything I should especially look for?

Speaking of which . . . the only way I have found to upload pictures is from Photobucket, which is kind of a big pain (and my buck is full).  Is there a way to upload directly from my computer?


----------



## Metalliman98

Has anyone else tried to select their WoC show (Winter Dreams or Celebrate) when making a meal reservation yet?  Early returns said cast members were not allowing this, even though the Parks blog said that is how it would work.  I am particularly interested in the experience of anyone who had made reservations prior to the announcement and has since called to try to specify their show.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Congrats to our winners! Another fun year!


----------



## ten6mom

haileymarie92 said:


> Congrats to the winners!!
> 
> 
> Speaking of peppermint ice cream, I found peppermint drumsticks the other day at the store! It was a pack with three varieties. One is a drumstick with peppermint ice cream. One is a drumstick with chocolate peppermint ice cream. And the other is peppermint ice cream with chocolate fudge in it. They're delicious!! And bonus - the fiancé doesn't like peppermint so they're all mine



HA, mine doesn't either!  Score!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Don't worry, the gingerbread latte is back!  Since the red cups came out,  I've been to to three different Starbucks (don't judge, lol) and only one had it on their menu board, though. I asked at one of the other ones and they were able to make it. Now all have a sign on their specials board to check back 11/10 (tomorrow) for more holiday stuff,  so maybe they'll premier officially tomorrow??
> 
> And I agree about the winter castle. It just isn't the same. And it looks lIke that front garland/wreath was an after thought. I'll reserve complete judgment until I see it in person, but it just feels like it's missing some magic.



Thank goodness the gingerbread lattes have not vanished from Starbucks -- but it sure seems like they don't want to draw attention to them this year (in their online advertisements).

The wreath on the Castle is pretty, and the blue from the Diamond theme complements it nicely... but it's not a Winter Castle, by any means.  It's a Castle with a wreath.  

According to MiceChat's article from today, there are snow lights in the trees around the Hub, but not in the trees nearest to the Castle.   http://micechat.com/114549-seasons-change-at-disneyland/.  One of the people commenting on the article mentions the disappointment over the lack of a Winter Castle and whatever else.  I knew that, sooner or later, other people would begin to realize that the Winter Castle is very necessary during the holidays and that the "60th anniversary Castle" is not a comparable replacement.

To me, in all of the photos I have seen of NOS, on various sites, it seems that some of the Mardi Gras masks are missing from some of the lampposts.  Frontierland is also looking a little sparse until the decorations go up at the Ranch.

MiceChat did not show photos of any decorations in the Paradise Pier area, though there are some in the general World of Color vicinity.





westcoastminnie said:


> When we were there in October we stopped by around 2:00 pm to see if we could just get dessert (sugar cookie bake with pumpkin ice cream, yum!) but were turned away because they were too busy. We were told to come back another day, but to check in before they open. So, we went at 11:00 am (first seating was 11:30 am) and managed to get a table for opening. They even took our order at check-in, so they could get a head start on baking the cookie - I suspect to cut down on the time we occupied a table lol. I didn't know you could do an ADR at BTR for just dessert? That would be wonderful! Has anyone done this before? Do you have to note in the ADR that you are not doing the AYCE BBQ?



I have heard of people making reservations at the BBQ just for dessert (as well as at other restaurants too).  I think that most people make the notation that it will be a dessert meal.





flyingdumbo127 said:


> Has anyone tried Jack in the Box’s Peppermint Oreo Shake? I don’t eat there but noticed a poster for it on a window driving by. I may find out about getting one minus the Oreo (too chewy and crunchy for me).  Hooray that this week officially starts Christmastime at Disneyland. I look forward to hearing about all of your trips. Thank you Sherry for helping make our wait much more fun



I have not tried the shake at Jack in the Box.  I have a JITB in the neighborhood, but I never get anything there.  That reminds me that I just got a coupon for a free shake (totally free) at Johnny Rockets -- my second free shake from them this year!  -- and I must use it before it expires.

I am a peppermint ice cream purist, and if I have it in shake or malted form I tend to like it without anything in it other than just the ice cream.  No cookies.  Nothing like that.  I don't even like Haagen Dazs' Peppermint Bark Dazzler, as it's got bark in it and it is not actual peppermint ice cream.




Jkpark said:


> Can we talk peppermint ice cream?A few years ago we did the cookie bake at Big Thunder Ranch and although it wasn't delicious - it wasn't the same peppermint ice cream. This might have been the shortage year. Or the year they had the "lesser" peppermint ice cream. Any way to know if the peppermint ice cream is the REAL DEAL??? I don't want to get my husband's hopes up otherwise.
> 
> And for those of you in the grocery stores, I can home with a peppermint flavored redi-whip (might have been a different brand) - YUM - in hot cocoa, or on warm brownie!



I am always ready, willing and able to talk peppermint ice cream!   The Great Peppermint Ice Cream Shortage in the parks (due to the weird 'incorrect tub size' issue) was in 2013.  That was the year when the ice cream was not being sold at the actual ice cream places for most of the season, but was available at the BBQ and at Blue Bayou.

I remember wondering if the ice cream being served up at the BBQ was the "real" peppermint ice cream -- in other words. Dreyer's/Edy's Grand ice cream -- or if it was the unfortunate frozen toothpaste otherwise known as Dreyer's Slow Churned.  There is a definite difference in flavor, and usually in color too.  Thus far, the actual ice cream places at DLR have sold the Grand kind (not Slow Churned), but I'm not sure if the BBQ is passing off Slow Churned as Grand.

I think I must get some of the peppermint Reddi-Whip (or whatever it is).  That sounds delicious -- and I have some Swiss Miss Candy Cane hot cocoa that could use a dollop of it!





leholcomb said:


> Question: will the brownie peppermint bake be available starting Nov 13th? We have an ADR on Wednesday...



Yes, it should be there as of 11/13 -- possibly even a day or two early -- and for the rest of the season.




keahgirl8 said:


> I don't have an AP, but I'm thinking about no trips until 2017. I don't think it will be worth it to go when everything is torn up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the red velvet will also be available, or will it just be the holiday one?



My feeling is that red velvet is very holiday-ish too, and it seems like it would make sense to keep it around along with the new holiday version.





crystal1313 said:


> Ok, so......we weren't going to go this year, saving up for Aulani next year....but I had two free nights with reward points, so DL here we come!  A very short trip on Nov. 22!  We arrive the 21st in the afternoon and plan on hanging out in DTD.  We are debating getting hoppers or not......it's $112 extra for our boys (we have APs).  I am so excited.  We have gone every year since my oldest was born in 2008, and was sad we were going to miss a year.  I am leaning towards no hopper, so we can really focus on DL and not feel rushed.  I want to sip a gingerbread latte and enjoy the hub on a bench, and be in the madness of the Star Wars stuff and just kinda relax! We typically meet Santa at Elias & Co. (and he is always great and takes so much time with my boys) Wondering, what DL hotel Santa do you prefer?  Thinking to meet Santa while out and about Saturday.  =)



I'm so glad you're making a holiday trip, Crystal!   Eve if it is a short trip, as you know, I think you get so much bang for your buck during the holiday season (especially since certain things seem to be going up early, like the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby), and I think that the holidays at DLR are so truly special, that it's worth it to go whether it's a 1-day trip or a 14-day trip!

Angrose is correct in that the hotel Santas should not be in place until Thanksgiving -- unless something changes this year and they appear earlier than usual.  However, the Christmas trees at the hotels will probably be up by the time of your trip, so at least stop in and see those.




3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Does this description sound identical to the original holiday WOC? I've only seen the original and haven't heard great things about the holiday version, so I'm wondering if they have changed things up.



Hmmm... Now that you mention it, I went back in to read that press release, and I see that it mentioned the Honor Choir.  I am pretty sure that Erin at the Parks Blog told someone, somewhere, that there would be no Honor Choir this year.

So, I'm really not sure which version of Winter Dreams will be shown -- last year's or the one from 2013.  





haileymarie92 said:


> Congrats to the winners!!
> 
> 
> Speaking of peppermint ice cream, I found peppermint drumsticks the other day at the store! It was a pack with three varieties. One is a drumstick with peppermint ice cream. One is a drumstick with chocolate peppermint ice cream. And the other is peppermint ice cream with chocolate fudge in it. They're delicious!! And bonus - the fiancé doesn't like peppermint so they're all mine



I saw the box for those Drumsticks last year, but I never actually tried them.    I have a feeling they are very popular, and probably sold out of my main grocery stores -- where it seems that all of the peppermint ice cream hoarders shop!  



mommamonster said:


> Congrats to Astylla and sgrap!  It has been so much fun planning my family's upcoming trip and having such beautiful photos to ooh and ahh over, I'm going to take loads of photos so I can share in more theme weeks in the future years! I can't wait to start seeing more holiday foods/treats and merch photos when this season begins!



I can't wait either -- I  love hearing about and seeing decorations, treats and merchandise!!  I also like hearing about anything new or anything that has been left out of the decorations package this year.

Take lots of photos so you can share them here in the thread and in next year's Countdown!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Haileymarie92, the peppermint chocolate fudge sounds so yummy! Years ago, I was able to get that flavor at a local ice cream parlor. I have not had it since. Enjoy! 

Sherry, I never go to JITB (thanks for the abbreviation idea) I just drove by it. I am a McDonald’s gal especially with all day breakfast. The picture of that shake made me think of this thread. When did you get the Johnny Rockets (JR) coupon? I updated my email address with them back in July. I have yet to receive an offer. My dad who rarely goes to JR gets their emails all the time.  Enjoy your free shake, that should make it taste better!


----------



## Sherry E

*2015 Theme Week Countdown Stats/Details*​



There were *13 Theme Weeks* this time around, from 8/10/15 to 11/2/15.

There were *55 participants* in total, across all weeks of the Countdown (which began on August 10th).

When this year's Countdown began, this thread had somewhere around *55,800 views*.   As of today, November 9th, this thread has *140,449 views*.


The Theme Week that had the most participants (*37 people submitting photos!!!!*) was the very first one on August 10th -- *Christmas Trees & Wreaths/Holiday Horticulture*!!!!!!!!



This was the breakdown of submissions for each of the other Theme Weeks (just to give you an idea of which ones seem to be most and least commonly photographed):


*Theme Week 2 – Santa Claus/Holiday Characters/PhotoPass – Monday, August 17, 2015 -- 29 participants*

*Theme Week 3 – Treats and Treasures – Monday, August 24, 2015 -- 28 participants*

*Theme Week 4 – Paradise Pier/Pacific Wharf – Monday, August 31, 2015 -- 24 participants

Theme Week 5 – Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land – Monday, September 7, 2015 -- 21 participants

Theme Week 6 – It’s a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland/Jingle Cruise – Monday, September 14, 2015 -- 26 participants

Theme Week 7 – Hotels of the Disneyland Resort/Downtown Disney – Monday, September 21, 2015 -- 24 participants

Theme Week 8 – New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday/Halloween Time – Monday, September 28, 2015 -- 25 participants

Theme Week 9 – A Bug’s Land/Cars Land/Mickey’s Toontown – Monday, October 5, 2015 -- 24 participants

Theme Week 10 – Frontierand/Critter Country/Grizzly Peak – Monday, October 12, 2015 -- 21 participants

Theme Week 11 – Holidays Gone By – Monday, October 19, 2015 -- 22 participants

Theme Week 12 – Main Street (ACFP; BIHM; Candlelight; Winter Castle) – Monday, October 26, 2015 -- 22 participants

Theme Week 13– Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)– Monday, November 2, 2015 -- 28 participants

*



*Many people submitted photos for ALL 13 of the themes* this time around, largely due to the fact that people are taking photos of more things, and due to the fact that I bundled up some themes which had previously been separate in prior years.


In alphabetical order (thank you, Sort feature in Word!!!!!), here is the info on how many themes each participant contributed to/how many entries into the random draw they received:



3TinksAndAnEeyore – 1 entry

707MickeyGirl – 1 entry

Angel Ariel – 1 entry

Angrose – 11 entries

Arasekim – 2 entries

Astylla – 2 entries – *WINNER OF GIFT CARD*

Bhyer – 13 entries

Davidg83 – 4 entries

Dedesmith32 – 5 entries

Disney127 – 13 entries

DisneyJamieCA – 13 entries

DisneyWillow197 – 2 entries

DLmama – 2 entries

Dolphingirl47 – 13 entries

DreamtheImpossible – 1 entry

Egritz – 13 entries

Escape2Disney – 3 entries

Flyingdumbo127 – 3 entries

Ishbit92 – 5 entries

JadeDarkstar – 12 entries

Jammyjam25 – 7 entries

Katgarbars – 1 entry

Ksromack – 8 entries

Kylie71 – 13 entries

LadyBJ – 1 entry

Leholcomb – 1 entry

Lorijohnhill – 13 entries

Lvdis – 1 entry

Maleficent55 – 1 entry

Mariezp – 1 entry

Mickeyflower – 1 entry

Millie0312 – 1 entry

Minbabies – 13 entries

Minnie Sue Oz – 3 entries

MissKitty3 – 5 entries

Mom2rtk – 13 entries

Mommamonster – 4 entries

Mommy2girls79 – 1 entry

MommyLove – 1 entry

Mouseketeers4 – 5 entries

Mvc1225 – 2 entries

Mvf-m11c – 13 entries

OHBelle – 12 entries

Orbitron – 11 entries

Pattyduke34 – 8 entries

Petals – 12 entries

PHXscuba – 10 entries

Planningjollyholiday – 7 entries

Pudinhd – 13 entries

Sgrap – 13 entries – *WINNER OF GIFT CARD*

Speechphi – 11 entries

Tink1987 – 1 entry

Tlovesdis – 1 entry

TraderCharlie – 1 entry

Twinky – 2 entries




Thank you, everyone, for sharing your lovely photos for these last few months, and if you have trips planned for this holiday season be sure to take lots of photos!  Even if you don't have trips planned, you may still participate in next year's Theme Week Countdown!


​


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Some links to random holiday season press releases from Disney (new for today) --
> 
> "Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Combine with 60th Anniversary Diamond Celebration, Making Spirits Bright Nov. 13 Through Jan. 6" -- Disneyland News; November 9, 2015
> 
> "Twice the Color!" -- Disneyland News; November 9, 2015
> 
> "Disney ¡Viva Navidad!’ Adds Latino Holiday Festivities to Disney California Adventure Park, Nov. 13-Jan. 6, 2016" -- Disneyland News; November 9, 2015
> 
> 
> ​
> I enjoy this Holiday Magic Decades Collection -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...land-resort-holiday-magic-decades-collection/.


 

Well now you've done it Sherry. I have been perfectly happy with my decision to swap to Halloween this year. But with your link to the Magic Decades Collection, I am now regretting it for the first time! It's just THAT adorable.

Now to decide if it's weird to buy a sweatshirt for a holiday season at Disney I never even experienced.........


----------



## pudinhd

mom2rtk said:


> Now to decide if it's weird to buy a sweatshirt for a holiday season at Disney I never even experienced.........



NOT AT ALL!!!    It's Disney!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

The Holiday Magic Decades Collection artwork is a little ironic given that it's featuring a snow covered Sleeping Beauty castle.


----------



## aymekae

Anybody else going to the Annual Passholder's Celebration of the Seasons next Tues, Nov. 17th? I can't believe I can't seem to find any information on it. I got an email tonight, and immediately registered. It will be a long couple of days, as I can't take off Tuesday or Wednesday at work, and I'm a few hours drive from DLR, but this is exactly the kind of experience I've been looking forward to... a special solo trip. The info said to expect long waits to get in, but Touring Plans still shows that day and the next at 3 or 4 out of 10. Just wondering if anyone has any insight. I probably will arrive around 8 or 9 pm. Have they released which attractions will be open? TIA!


----------



## egritz

sgrap said:


> Speaking of which . . . the only way I have found to upload pictures is from Photobucket, which is kind of a big pain (and my buck is full).  Is there a way to upload directly from my computer?



How I do it is I upload all my pictures to Shutterfly (and have them neatly organized into monthly folders that are then in yearly photos, I LOVE organized photos!). Then I just log into shutterfly and go through my pictures. When i find one I want to share I click on it to enlarge, and then copy it. Come back over here and paste it into my response. It does add a funky white border but it is SUPER easy. And Shutterfly offers free unlimited photo storage, so they are my "cloud" back up for all my photos.  (And bonus, for this year Shutterfly has a Disney theme for their photo books, I can't wait to make mine!)

Side note, we'll be there next week too (barring any last minute illnesses, DD & I are recovering from colds). I am cautiously getting excited (not looking forward to the long drive with the kids, and i'm not looking forward to the high crowds I expect we'll see). Have so much to do to get ready to leave though I'm stressed just thinking about it.


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> Astylla and sgrap, make sure to PM me your addresses!



HOLY CRAP I WON SOMETHING OMG LOL. This makes my day after a very stressful start !!

Thank you all for the kind words !! Congrats to sgrap too !
Sherry PM'ing you now !


----------



## egritz

aymekae said:


> Anybody else going to the Annual Passholder's Celebration of the Seasons next Tues, Nov. 17th? I can't believe I can't seem to find any information on it. I got an email tonight, and immediately registered. It will be a long couple of days, as I can't take off Tuesday or Wednesday at work, and I'm a few hours drive from DLR, but this is exactly the kind of experience I've been looking forward to... a special solo trip. The info said to expect long waits to get in, but Touring Plans still shows that day and the next at 3 or 4 out of 10. Just wondering if anyone has any insight. I probably will arrive around 8 or 9 pm. Have they released which attractions will be open? TIA!



How does this work? We will be there and plan to upgrade our PH to APs on Sunday....would we be able to  take advantage of the event? Would it even be worth the event with the crowds?  What time is it going to be held?  Looks like DL doesn't close until 10pm that night so is it held after the park closes?

And I highly doubt the parks will be a 3/4 any day next week with Season of Force opening on Monday. That seems way off.


----------



## dedesmith32

Congrats to the winners! I love this thread!


----------



## aymekae

egritz said:


> How does this work? We will be there and plan to upgrade our PH to APs on Sunday....would we be able to  take advantage of the event? Would it even be worth the event with the crowds?  What time is it going to be held?  Looks like DL doesn't close until 10pm that night so is it held after the park closes?
> 
> And I highly doubt the parks will be a 3/4 any day next week with Season of Force opening on Monday. That seems way off.



You're Invited!


Thank you for being a _Disneyland_® Resort Annual Passholder! We hope you've enjoyed your time in the parks this year. To celebrate, we are having a special party for those of you coming up on your Passholder anniversary. We invite you to join us for an exciting evening of after-hours fun and a variety of special offerings!

REGISTER NOW

*Space is limited.*
Who?
Invited _Disneyland_® Passholders & up to five (5) additional Passholder Guests
**Advance registration is required**
What?
A special night to celebrate your upcoming Passholder anniversary
When?
Tuesday, November 17, 2015; 10pm-2am
Where?
_Disneyland_® Park
Registration will remain open while space is available or until midnight on 11/16/15, whichever occurs first. Registration will occur on a first-come basis, subject to eligibility requirements. Invitation is non-transferable. Registering Passholder and his/her Guests must have valid Passports that are valid for Park admission at the time of registration and on the night of the specific event; registration is not a guarantee of admission. Guests may not be changed after registration submission. Select attractions and services will be available. Information and event elements are subject to restrictions and change without notice.

^That was the email I got. When I clicked on Register Now, this is the web page I got:

*Kick Off the Holiday Season in Style!*
Enjoy this seasonal, after-hours Annual Passholder Anniversary Event—starring many of your favorite Disney Characters!








*Join the Festivities*
In honor of your upcoming Passholder anniversary, we’re throwing a party… and you’re invited!




Our “Celebration of the Season” is a chance for Annual Passholders to take in exclusive nighttime entertainment throughout Disneyland Park. The event features a holly-jolly lineup of special experiences, including Character Greetings and seasonal surprises as well as an opportunity to enjoy select attractions, dining and merchandise locations until 2:00 AM. Please join us for a magical evening at the Merriest Place on Earth!



From everyone here at the Disneyland Resort, we hope you've enjoyed your Annual Passholder benefits and look forward to spreading some yuletide cheer at this holiday spectacular!






*Event Details*
*Date:* Tuesday, November 17, 2015
*Time:* 10:00 PM to 2:00 AM
*Who:* Invited Passholders with passes expiring between November 22, 2015 and January 30, 2016





*How to Register*
All Guests must be registered in advance to attend the “Celebration of the Season” Anniversary Event. To register, please complete the following steps:




Add Annual Passholders—list each individual Passholder who will be attending. Please note: registration is only valid for Guests added during this step. Guests cannot be added to your party at a later time.
Select the event, date and time, and then submit your request.
*View and* *print your confirmation page. This will be required at the event.*
Register Now


*Online Event Registration*



Advanced online registration is required for all Guests attending this event. Registration will remain open from October 29, 2015 at 2:30 PM Pacific Time, while space is available or until November 16, 2015, whichever occurs first. A link to register will appear on this page during that time period.
This special Annual Passholder event is for Passholders whose passes are expiring between November 22, 2015 and January 30, 2016. Only invited Passholders will have the opportunity to make online reservations. Invited Passholders may register themselves and up to 5 Guests each, but their Guests will need to have valid Annual Passports as of the date of registration and as of the date of the event.
Annual Passholders invited to this event will need to provide the name, valid Annual Passport number and birth date of each Annual Passholder in their group for registration. Space is limited.
If an eligible Annual Passholder intends to invite a Guest with a newly purchased Passport, please know that new Passports are not valid until activated by visiting the Disneyland Resort. Additionally, “activation” of a Passport may take up to 24 hours to be reflected in the event registration website. Please plan accordingly if you intend to register a new Passholder as a Guest for the event.
Registration for eligible Passholders and their Guests will occur in the order in which the registration information is received and verified.
Children under 3 without passes may attend with a registered party.
Registrations may not be changed or cancelled after confirmation, and confirmed registrations may not be transferred. Substitutions will not be allowed.
Check-In instructions will be provided as a part of the registration process.
Call (714) 781-PASS for assistance with any registration issues.
*Parking*


Parking will be available at any Disneyland Resort theme park parking facility, but shuttle and tram services will vary.
The Mickey & Friends Parking Structure trams and the Toy Story parking area shuttles will continue to run until 3:00 AM. Shuttle service to all other Disneyland Resort parking lots will end at their normally scheduled times following Disneyland Park closing.
Private hotel shuttles may not operate extended hours for this event. Please check with your hotel for details.
Parking is not included in event registration. Standard parking fees apply. Guests should park in a designated theme park parking lot as directed by area signage or Cast Members. Parking for this event is prohibited in the Downtown Disney parking lots.
Mickey & Friends parking trams and Toy Story shuttles will continue to run 1 hour after the event ends. However, shuttle service to all other Resort parking lots will end at their normally scheduled times following Disneyland Park closing.
Allow extra time for Resort arrival. Due to the popularity of this event, area traffic, long wait times and delayed tram or shuttle boarding may occur.
*Please Note*


Online registration is required. Space is limited.
Information and event elements, such as locations, product and service offerings, and select attractions are subject to capacity, scheduled park events, change or cancellation without notice and other restrictions.
The event does not guarantee access to any attraction or location and may involve long wait periods.
Information and event details are subject to restrictions, change and cancellation without notice.
Wristbands are not valid for theme park admission. Participating Guests must present their valid Annual Pass in conjunction with their wristband to enter Disneyland Park. Annual Passes that have been blocked for admission for any reason will prevent event attendance.
Please arrive early: check-in opens at 2:00 PM on the day of the event. The check-in process may include long lines and wait times for later arrivals.


So I guess it's only being offered to AP holders whose passes expire between Nov. 22nd and Jan. 30th. I have no idea why. Mine expires Jan. 24th.


----------



## egritz

Thanks for posting the info. Way too late for my little family, but looks fun!


----------



## Astylla

egritz said:


> How does this work? We will be there and plan to upgrade our PH to APs on Sunday....would we be able to  take advantage of the event? Would it even be worth the event with the crowds?  What time is it going to be held?  Looks like DL doesn't close until 10pm that night so is it held after the park closes?
> 
> And I highly doubt the parks will be a 3/4 any day next week with Season of Force opening on Monday. That seems way off.



Typically these invites are sent to AP holders whose passes are expiring in the next month or two. Ours are up in January so we got a postcard mailing to sign up.
Unfortunately a weekday isn't feasible for us since we are 6 hours away.

This was the mailer we received :


----------



## theluckyrabbit

We still haven't received a mailer, but were able to register by phone since the webpage was not cooperating. The event is for passholders whose APs expire between 11/22/15 - 1/30/16, but each registered guest can bring 5 more passholders (even if the 5 APs won't expire within the specified window).


----------



## aymekae

This is the first time I've participated in one of these... I didn't realize they were fairly common? I'm excited to experience both the Star Wars stuff and holiday stuff sooner than Thanksgiving. We've gone a lot this year, but with a 2 year old, we've been sticking to the toddler-friendly areas of the parks for the most part. I haven't been on Space Mountain, Indiana Jones, Big Thunder, Screamin', or Soarin' all year. Hoping I get to ride at least Space Mountain next week!


----------



## Sherry E

Just had to throw in that I am excited to see that the giant tree is up in Town Square now!  There may not be any snow or icicles on the Castle, and Main Street's decor looks rather flimsy, but the reliable tree is in place!


----------



## ArchOwl

I was looking at the calendar and I see that beginning Dec 17 up until Dec 21 (the last updated day) there is once again early entry for both parks.  Also PTN has the same schedule as during Thanksgiving week, 5:45 and 10:45.  Which makes me think that they will update the fireworks at some point to 2 shows.


----------



## Tink1987

Congrats to the winners! This is the most fun I have ever had participating in a thread anywhere on the Internet. Thank you once again Sherry and everyone for all your knowledge and help!


----------



## mom2rtk

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The Holiday Magic Decades Collection artwork is a little ironic given that it's featuring a snow covered Sleeping Beauty castle.


 

So wait..... I can buy a sweatshirt for a season I never experienced...... that features a castle that never existed....... Sounds PERFECT!


----------



## leholcomb

At the airport waiting for my flight into LAX! My first time to DLR! I can't contain myself.


----------



## kylie71

mom2rtk said:


> Well now you've done it Sherry. I have been perfectly happy with my decision to swap to Halloween this year. But with your link to the Magic Decades Collection, I am now regretting it for the first time! It's just THAT adorable.
> 
> Now to decide if it's weird to buy a sweatshirt for a holiday season at Disney I never even experienced.........



I feel the same way!!  I wish I was going for Thanksgiving as I usually do!!

Where can we buy the sweatshirt?  Where did you see it?

TIA!

--Lori


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I remember wondering if the ice cream being served up at the BBQ was the "real" peppermint ice cream -- in other words. Dreyer's/Edy's Grand ice cream -- or if it was the unfortunate frozen toothpaste otherwise known as Dreyer's Slow Churned.  *There is a definite difference in flavor, and usually in color too.*  Thus far, the actual ice cream places at DLR have sold the Grand kind (not Slow Churned), but I'm not sure if the BBQ is passing off Slow Churned as Grand.



This year the Grand kind is white - when I opened it up, I thought I'd bought Slow Churned by mistake. 



mom2rtk said:


> Well now you've done it Sherry. I have been perfectly happy with my decision to swap to Halloween this year. But with your link to the Magic Decades Collection, I am now regretting it for the first time! It's just THAT adorable.
> 
> Now to decide if it's weird to buy a sweatshirt for a holiday season at Disney I never even experienced.........



If it's weird, then I'm weird, too.  I just hope they'll be available on the Disney Store online. Good thing I've got a lot of Disney Visa reward dollars!



kylie71 said:


> I feel the same way!!  I wish I was going for Thanksgiving as I usually do!!
> 
> Where can we buy the sweatshirt?  Where did you see it?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> --Lori



Sherry posted a link to a Disney Parks blog entry about it:



Sherry E said:


> I enjoy this Holiday Magic Decades Collection -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...land-resort-holiday-magic-decades-collection/.


----------



## kylie71

siskaren said:


> This year the Grand kind is white - when I opened it up, I thought I'd bought Slow Churned by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's weird, then I'm weird, too.  I just hope they'll be available on the Disney Store online. Good thing I've got a lot of Disney Visa reward dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry posted a link to a Disney Parks blog entry about it:


Thanks, I saw that.  I thought I missed a picture of the Fleece.
I wonder where we can order it from...?

--Lori


----------



## Jkpark

Sherry E said:


> I am always ready, willing and able to talk peppermint ice cream!   The Great Peppermint Ice Cream Shortage in the parks (due to the weird 'incorrect tub size' issue) was in 2013.  That was the year when the ice cream was not being sold at the actual ice cream places for most of the season, but was available at the BBQ and at Blue Bayou.
> 
> I remember wondering if the ice cream being served up at the BBQ was the "real" peppermint ice cream -- in other words. Dreyer's/Edy's Grand ice cream -- or if it was the unfortunate frozen toothpaste otherwise known as Dreyer's Slow Churned.  There is a definite difference in flavor, and usually in color too.  Thus far, the actual ice cream places at DLR have sold the Grand kind (not Slow Churned), but I'm not sure if the BBQ is passing off Slow Churned as Grand.
> 
> I think I must get some of the peppermint Reddi-Whip (or whatever it is).  That sounds delicious -- and I have some Swiss Miss Candy Cane hot cocoa that could use a dollop of it!



I just realized I mis-typed originally - the one at BBQ Ranch WAS delicious - but it wasn't the same. And it was 2013 so we couldn't get the real stuff elsewhere. We will be at BBQ on Friday for lunch and will let you know. I know if it isn't the real deal, we will be stopping along Main St. And I came home with the Grand yesterday - they already were down to 1 tucked way in the back at my grocery store - it sort of needed to come home with me


----------



## Astylla

Jkpark said:


> I just realized I mis-typed originally - the one at BBQ Ranch WAS delicious - but it wasn't the same. And it was 2013 so we couldn't get the real stuff elsewhere. We will be at BBQ on Friday for lunch and will let you know. I know if it isn't the real deal, we will be stopping along Main St. And I came home with the Grand yesterday - they already were down to 1 tucked way in the back at my grocery store - it sort of needed to come home with me



Oh I would love a report back since we are dining there in early December and might order that dessert! I hope you have a fun time !


----------



## mom2rtk

kylie71 said:


> Thanks, I saw that.  I thought I missed a picture of the Fleece.
> I wonder where we can order it from...?
> 
> --Lori


 

I just saw it mentioned and assumed it would be available after the 13th. I hope someone will post here if they see it available..... or maybe even post a photo of the tag with stock numbers?


----------



## Astylla

If anyone with kids is interested Catal is now taking reservations for breakfast with Santa on select dates : http://store.patinagroup.com/store/...LAST111015&utm_campaign=BWSANTA-SHOPPING-CART


----------



## lorijohnhill

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sgrap, I also use Shutterfly for photos. The way I was able to post on here was to save a photo from shutterfly to my desktop and then upload it through "upload a file." it took a while but it worked


----------



## sgrap

I am going to try a test from Shutterfly.  Please forgive me if this doesn't work.   
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a5cf31b3127cceeac19e6890ed00000030O00QYuHLRs2YsQe3nwA/cC/f=0/ls=00101660498120151111020042969.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

Hmm, OK that just give a link, not the photo . . . .

Trying again:





Hey, I think it worked!  Not as easy as uploading from my computer, but much easier than the Photobucket routine.

Is anyone able to just upload files directly from your computer?


----------



## Angrose

sgrap said:


> I am going to try a test from Shutterfly.  Please forgive me if this doesn't work.
> https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a5cf31b3127cceeac19e6890ed00000030O00QYuHLRs2YsQe3nwA/cC/f=0/ls=00101660498120151111020042969.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> Hmm, OK that just give a link, not the photo . . . .
> 
> Trying again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I think it worked!  Not as easy as uploading from my computer, but much easier than the Photobucket routine.
> 
> Is anyone able to just upload files directly from your computer?


Yes, I always upload directly from my computer or iPad. Start a reply as normal, then below the reply box, hit the "upload a file" button. It will bring up a window for you to select the file you want. After you chose your file, you will see the small thumbnail load below the reply box. Then place your curser wherever you want the photo to go and then select the "full image" button and it will insert the photo! Give it a try and hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## sgrap

Angrose said:


> Yes, I always upload directly from my computer or iPad. Start a reply as normal, then below the reply box, hit the "upload a file" button. It will bring up a window for you to select the file you want. After you chose your file, you will see the small thumbnail load below the reply box. Then place your curser wherever you want the photo to go and then select the "full image" button and it will insert the photo! Give it a try and hopefully it will work for you.


 

WOW, it worked!!  Thank you!!!  The only problem was that my own photo was too large and it wouldn't upload, so I tried a PP+ photo.  Awesome!  Thanks again!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Yay, I'm glad that worked out for you, Sgrap. I forgot to say earlier that sometimes the Shutterfly share links time out after a while. I'm not sure if this is what you tried with your link but sometimes I will "share" photos with a friend through Shutterfly. You can do that by having Shutterfly email the friend a link to whatever photos your want them to see. I have sometimes (for multiple people) sent myself a share and then copy/pasted the link and that is what has a way of timing out. That was very confusing huh? :/ I'm sorry. cool picture and glad it worked. 

Angrose, great explanation and I like your bouncing Mickey 

I saw Sherry's "favorite" frozen toothpaste at a Target today--aka Peppermint Slow Churned. I hope for all of you who enjoy the regular variety comes out soon


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Haileymarie92, the peppermint chocolate fudge sounds so yummy! Years ago, I was able to get that flavor at a local ice cream parlor. I have not had it since. Enjoy!
> 
> Sherry, I never go to JITB (thanks for the abbreviation idea) I just drove by it. I am a McDonald’s gal especially with all day breakfast. The picture of that shake made me think of this thread. When did you get the Johnny Rockets (JR) coupon? I updated my email address with them back in July. I have yet to receive an offer. My dad who rarely goes to JR gets their emails all the time.  Enjoy your free shake, that should make it taste better!



Mona -- I wanted to make sure I answered you before I forgot.

The Johnny Rockets free shake coupon -- This is the second one I have gotten this year.  I follow them on Facebook - because, as you may remember, for a while they had a location in the Farmers Market and I signed up with them on Facebook in case they offered birthday freebies, and because there were a few locations right in this neighborhood.  Of course, eventually both the Farmers Market location AND the Petersen Auto Museum location of JR closed.  So the next closest one is the one at the Beverly Connection.

In any case, in following them on Facebook you will find that, every so often, they post links to surveys.  JR is currently in the process of surveying people about possible upcoming changes to the menu, to the name of the restaurant and to the brand logo.  Earlier this year I did a survey for them (linked on Facebook) about a lot of menu item changes.  Last week I did a survey for them about logo changes.  A few weeks ago I did a survey about a name change, and there was supposed to have been a coupon with that too -- but I never got it.  When you do the surveys from the links on Facebook you will get a coupon at the very end of it.

Anyway, in June I used the first coupon for the free shake at the JR location in the Third Street Promenade (in Santa Monica) -- I just walked in and handed them the coupon and they gave me my delicious shake.  I am going to use this current coupon at the Beverly Connection location, and while I am at the Beverly Connection I am going to check Target to see if the "real" Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is in stock and not just the frozen toothpaste/Slow Churned.

So, basically, if you're on Facebook, that's the way to go.  Follow as many brands and companies that you like and use as possible (as well as signing up for email newsletters), as often times there will be special coupons offered only on social media and not via email.


----------



## ten6mom

Sherry, do you have Chick-Fil-A in your area?  They are supposed to be bringing back their peppermint chocolate chip shake next week.  It's a seasonal thing with them and I find it delightful even though I don't like shakes!


----------



## millie0312

Yikes- just got an email from touring plans... They updated their crowd index Dec 8 on to crazy high numbers from the normal lower- mid range numbers. Like we suspected it will be busy that second week lol it shows the third week slower then the second but we shall see- I somehow doubt it. Anyway tp is now updated and apparently the crowds are likely 8-9 most of Dec now lol took them long enough to catch on to the larger crowds this year then last


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

millie0312 said:


> Yikes- just got an email from touring plans... They updated their crowd index Dec 8 on to crazy high numbers from the normal lower- mid range numbers. Like we suspected it will be busy that second week lol it shows the third week slower then the second but we shall see- I somehow doubt it. Anyway tp is now updated and apparently the crowds are likely 8-9 most of Dec now lol took them long enough to catch on to the larger crowds this year then last



They finally got around to doing that for Thanksgiving week as well.


----------



## valiamo

dolphingirl47 said:


> If you do this, you are in with a good chance. I got stuck behind a group that had ticket issues last year and then power walked to Candy Palace as soon as I was inside the park. It was just past rope drop at that point and I did get my candy cane wristband.
> 
> Corinna



Have the dates for Candy Cane making been announced yet?  We are there the 1st to 8th, and I hope to make it at least one day.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Touring plans shows 8 and 9 Crowd levels sat and sun  dec 5th and 6th, but the 8th shows 2 and 3 still. I knew the weekend would be busy and we are doing most big shows and things at night and will do rides the first 4 hours in the park each day. Lucky we don't need to do the huge rides over and over, and only need to do half the big rides. Splash and GRR are always out of our plans because when we go its normally to cold for me to get wet. 

So No splash, RSR 1 time at night, maybe 2 times who trip. 
Pirates, IJ, HM, JC all 1 times some times 2 or 3. These seem to be our fav rides. 
Star tours and space  at least one time. Roger rabbit I want to do one time this time. Big thunder my son likes so we will try for it but if we don't get it he wont cry over it. He is one that walks by a line and says "That's to long we can try later or skip it this trip"
FL we hit on EE and that's it. Small world we hit a couple of times. 

We have a lot of shows and special events planed and know that this will be the majority of our nights. 

I am trying my best this trip not to let things stress me out, especially Crowds.


----------



## ttig34

I am expecting huge crowds the second week of December. I keep monitoring Disney hotels, lots rooms available both the 3rd and 4th week of December, but nothing for the second week. Not sure why everyone chose the second week this year. Not looking forward to the crowds, but at least know what to expect.


----------



## AquaDame

Maybe the "secret" about that week is out..? We're there over NYE so I've been "lucky" to know its gonna be a 10 whichever way we slice it!


----------



## KalamityJane

It also might be that the 3rd week is slammed with locals and not people staying over. If anyone is booked with Southwest, check your flights for the first half of December, they are SUPER low right now.


----------



## azlaura

millie0312 said:


> Yikes- just got an email from touring plans... They updated their crowd index Dec 8 on to crazy high numbers from the normal lower- mid range numbers. Like we suspected it will be busy that second week lol it shows the third week slower then the second but we shall see- I somehow doubt it. Anyway tp is now updated and apparently the crowds are likely 8-9 most of Dec now lol took them long enough to catch on to the larger crowds this year then last




Did you happen to see what Dec.2-4 looked like?


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> I just saw it mentioned and assumed it would be available after the 13th. I hope someone will post here if they see it available..... or maybe even post a photo of the tag with stock numbers?


A fleece from the holiday magic decades collection? I can keep an eye out for it and post if I see it 



millie0312 said:


> Yikes- just got an email from touring plans... They updated their crowd index Dec 8 on to crazy high numbers from the normal lower- mid range numbers. Like we suspected it will be busy that second week lol it shows the third week slower then the second but we shall see- I somehow doubt it. Anyway tp is now updated and apparently the crowds are likely 8-9 most of Dec now lol took them long enough to catch on to the larger crowds this year then last


Yeah, they updated our trip from like 3s and 4s up to 8s (with an occasional 7).  Quite the jump!  Hopefully it won't be too bad


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> A fleece from the holiday magic decades collection? I can keep an eye out for it and post if I see it


 

Yes! I'd love to know if you see one. I can order it from the merchandise line if I have a stock number. I suppose it would just be too easy to have it show up on the Shop Parks app. 

Thanks! And have an awesome trip! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Yes! I'd love to know if you see one. I can order it from the merchandise line if I have a stock number. I suppose it would just be too easy to have it show up on the Shop Parks app.
> 
> Thanks! And have an awesome trip! Can't wait to hear all about it!


I'll make sure to take a pic of the stock number if I see it


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you Sherry for all that Johnny Rockets info. I was very surprised to see a while back the Farmer's Market location had vanished. Also the one on Melrose is now gone too. I prefer the one in the Beverly Connection anyway. I used to be more of a regular and they all knew me and that lol I would always get the same kid's meal (they had no issue with that at all) and just were so very friendly. I have not gotten a birthday offer actually in 2 years! I have contacted them and the customer service lady a couple months ago sent me a link to somehow activate my e-mail subscription with the E-Club and I have yet to get an offer. I am a true techy dinosaur who does not use Facebook or other social media. I did briefly for a while to keep up with one friend and her pictures, it wasn't for me. I prefer old fashioned methods of keeping in touch. Sounds like though FB is handy for Johnny Rockets. I'm glad you were able to get some freebies that way. I also hope you find Peppermint ice cream at City Target 

I am excited to begin reading about everyone's Christmassy time DL trips. I wish all of you a fantastic time. My own trip is coming up in a few weeks, hooray.


----------



## millie0312

JadeDarkstar said:


> Touring plans shows 8 and 9 Crowd levels sat and sun  dec 5th and 6th, but the 8th shows 2 and 3 still. I knew the weekend would be busy and we are doing most big shows and things at night and will do rides the first 4 hours in the park each day. Lucky we don't need to do the huge rides over and over, and only need to do half the big rides. Splash and GRR are always out of our plans because when we go its normally to cold for me to get wet.
> 
> So No splash, RSR 1 time at night, maybe 2 times who trip.
> Pirates, IJ, HM, JC all 1 times some times 2 or 3. These seem to be our fav rides.
> Star tours and space  at least one time. Roger rabbit I want to do one time this time. Big thunder my son likes so we will try for it but if we don't get it he wont cry over it. He is one that walks by a line and says "That's to long we can try later or skip it this trip"
> FL we hit on EE and that's it. Small world we hit a couple of times.
> 
> We have a lot of shows and special events planed and know that this will be the majority of our nights.
> 
> I am trying my best this trip not to let things stress me out, especially Crowds.


The email I got today shows the updates they just made start 12/8, so they will probably change it soon if they haven't already- I think it was something like a 7 or 8 but I can't recall just that 99% of the changes they made that 2 week period went from like 2-5 to 7-9 lol ouch


----------



## RAPstar

I'm so excited!! Exactly a month till I'll be in California celebration my friend's birthday and Christmas at Disneyland! To get in the spirit, I got a large peppermint chocolate chip shake from Braum's, and there's actual pieces of peppermint in the ice cream as well (they were out of the regular peppermint and I didn't want to wait for them to refill it)


----------



## Sherry E

A new press release from Disneyland News -- 

*"12 Ways to Celebrate the Holiday Season at the Disneyland Resort" -- November 11, 2015*


I am now going to go back and read the latest posts and find the ones I was going to comment on!






valiamo said:


> Have the dates for Candy Cane making been announced yet?  We are there the 1st to 8th, and I hope to make it at least one day.



Yes -- the dates popped up quietly last week or the week before, without a lot of hoopla.  Here -- http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/parksauthentic/candy-treats/.


​


----------



## kylie71

Hyper Space Mountain looks cool. I look forward to hearing reviews of it!  

Thank You, Sherry

--Lori


----------



## valiamo

5 chances to get the home made candy canes!  Woohoo!   Thanks for the info Sherry.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I just saw a cool little video on Facebook about the projections on _it's a small world_. I'm going to try to link the information and I hope it works!


----------



## kylie71

In case anybody is interested, here is 2 links, to Christmas Music loops.  The first one is Mainstreet USA, and the second is Buena Vista street.
I just leave a window open, and play them when at my laptop, or just hanging out....   
Please Enjoy, Happy Holidays!











--Lori


----------



## Amanda132

Sorry if this has already been asked, but it says that they distribute wristbands for the candy canes at park open. If there's an extra magic hour, will they start distributing them then? Or would we have to circle back to the front of the park to get wristbands once the park opens for all guests?


----------



## kylie71

Amanda132 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but it says that they distribute wristbands for the candy canes at park open. If there's an extra magic hour, will they start distributing them then? Or would we have to circle back to the front of the park to get wristbands once the park opens for all guests?



You can line up, but they will not hand them out, until the park opens...
Its easier to get one in DCA, I got one last year, and their was no line!

Good Luck!

--Lori


----------



## KalamityJane

Does anyone know if they use artificial or natural dyes in their candy canes? I would like to try for them but my kids go crazy on red artificial dyes. They are fine with natural.


----------



## kylie71

I am not sure about the the ingredients, but here is what it loos like....   from last year.


----------



## lvdis

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I just saw a cool little video on Facebook about the projections on _it's a small world_. I'm going to try to link the information and I hope it works!


Thanks for posting this! I can't watch it right now, so maybe this will be answered once I watch the video, but I was wondering if someone could tell me how often the Christmas projection show happens.

I was finally able to watch the video about It's a Small World Holiday show and got my question answered!  He says it happens every 15 minutes before the clock show.  I'm guessing it's would only be after dark though, right?


----------



## MommyJKM

Here's today's email for On-Site Hotel Deals through December 17, 2015, but you must book by November 18, 2015. (probably the same one that's been posted but I got a reminder today) 

Save 20% on premium rooms at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa and Disneyland Hotel.
Save 15% on standard rooms at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa and Disneyland Hotel.
Save 10% on standard and premium rooms at Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel.
Discounts are valid for select rooms most Sunday through Thursday nights from October 25, 2015 through December 17, 2015. Travel must be completed by December 18, 2015. Savings on premium rooms are available on Premium, Deluxe and Woods/Garden/Courtyard rooms; select Concierge rooms; and Paradise, Artisan and Regal suites.

We love the Artisan suite and a family friend got it for the same price as a 1-bedroom suite Concierge the beginning of Dec.


----------



## haileymarie92

Well with my new job it's been hard to get a few days off, but we did it! 

We will be in the parks on Nov 30 and Dec 1. So we at least get a taste of the Christmas time flair! 

Any suggested -must dos-?


----------



## AquaDame

Does anyone know yet if they are going to do a special fireworks show or will it be the diamond celebration ones even on NYE...?


----------



## kylie71

I saw this posted on MouseWait....

Very cute coffee mug, and sweatshirt!


----------



## ilovelucydog

Will anyplace in Disneyland ship my purchases home for me?  We are there in December, but are flying so room is limited and I'm afraid stuff will break.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Question about tours.
Has any one ever been able to change days of a tour? After booked?


----------



## smokeyblue

Hello everyone.  Hope this isn't off-topic.  What do you think would be a better day to visit?  Mon, November 30th or Tues, December 1st?  We were supposed to do November 30th and Dec 2nd, but my bf's brother is generously taking us on Sat, Nov 28 (employee).  I know we are going to have a hectic day on the 28th, luckily it will be punctuated by 2 sit down meals.  Opinions?


----------



## haileymarie92

smokeyblue said:


> Hello everyone.  Hope this isn't off-topic.  What do you think would be a better day to visit?  November 30th or December 1st?  We were supposed to do November 30th and Dec 2nd, but my bf's brother is generously taking us on Sat, Nov 28 (employee).  I know we are going to have a hectic day on the 28th, luckily it will be punctuated by 2 sit down meals.  Opinions?


I would say Dec 1 because it's a Tuesday. Typically the middle of the week is slower. Monday's can still be busy from guests taking a long weekend. Just my $0.02!


----------



## Davidg83

Today's my first day of my trip for the Avenger's half marathon this weekend and I've been enjoying the decorations in the parks! There's some new decor in the rethemed area outside of Soarin. The trees are decorated with popcorn, beads, and soup cans. It looks like the cans will light up at night.  The windsocks above the store have also been switched to a Santa hat and stockings. Viva Navidad also started performances this afternoon and it was still amazing!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

_*"Christmas time is here
Happiness and cheer
Fun for all that children call
Their favorite time of the year" *- Vince Guaraldi
_
Yeah! Holidays at Disneyland are officially here!!!   I wonder if anything new went up in the parks to officially mark the first day of the holidays?


----------



## Disney127

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> _*"Christmas time is here
> Happiness and cheer
> Fun for all that children call
> Their favorite time of the year" *- Vince Guaraldi
> _
> Yeah! Holidays at Disneyland are officially here!!!   I wonder if anything new went up in the parks to officially mark the first day of the holidays?



Yay!  Getting really excited for the holidays!


----------



## Phoenixrising

My DH and I deserve coal in our stockings this year. We sold our home last month, due to an unsolicited offer on our home that we couldn't refuse. We found a home, but due to the fact the sellers of our new home want to move before Christmas, it turns out that we are gaining possession of our new home 10 days before Christmas. We haven't told our kids, as they are already stressed out enough over the move as it is, and will let them know the last day of school before Christmas break. Are we evil or what??? I put the EVIL in Evil Mom. DS 12 is so stressed out right now over the sale of our home he's having stress attacks, so we don't want to stress out the kids anymore than they already are. This is the home that they desperately wanted, but we told them the deal fell through (it didn't!).

Still planning our trip to WDW in 2017, but am still torn as to whether I want to go to Hawaii or DL for my solo trip in Nov/17. I would really like to see DL again at Christmas time, although going during Thanksgiving week in 2013 really stressed me out. Instead of finding it relaxing.


----------



## rentayenta

Painfully behind, vowing to catch up!


----------



## kylie71

Pulling together a quick trip over Christmas!!   I had points from Southwest, expiring, so why NOT?  

Yay!  off to try Priceline for a nice, cheap, hotel!   



--Lori


----------



## Astylla

kylie71 said:


> Pulling together a quick trip over Christmas!!   I had points from Southwest, expiring, so why NOT?
> 
> Yay!  off to try Priceline for a nice, cheap, hotel!
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori



You can use code : BZTFL7N8Q4 at checkout for an extra 10% off express deals until midnight also.


----------



## Davidg83

World of Color fastpass distribution is set up with 1 line for both shows. Once you get to the front you split depending on which show you want. They have 3 fastpass machines for Winter Dreams and 1 for Celebrate. You are allowed to get both but you'll have to get back in line for the second one. Winter Dreams is the first show and Celebrate second.


----------



## kylie71

Cool!  Those are on the Non-hidden hotels, right?

--Lori


----------



## Astylla

kylie71 said:


> Cool!  Those are on the Non-hidden hotels, right?
> 
> --Lori



Correct , the ones you don't bid on they are under the express deals tab


----------



## kylie71

A 4 star, that allows pets, must be the Hilton, you think?


----------



## Astylla

I believe the only 4 stars are Marriott ( no pets allowed) and Hyatt Regency which is dog friendly. We loved our stay at the Hyatt in September.


----------



## Metalliman98

Davidg83 said:


> World of Color fastpass distribution is set up with 1 line for both shows. Once you get to the front you split depending on which show you want. They have 3 fastpass machines for Winter Dreams and 1 for Celebrate. You are allowed to get both but you'll have to get back in line for the second one. Winter Dreams is the first show and Celebrate second.



Anyone know if the issue with choosing which show you want for the dining packages has been resolved?  parks blog said you would request the show you want when you called to make the reservation, but people reported back that cast members taking reservations were not letting people do this


----------



## haileymarie92

Anyone want to recommend a good hotel near disneyland? We've stayed at a couple around the area, but haven't found one we feel loyal to yet. 

Preferably one with few extra hidden fees. I hate all the extra "this" and "that" fees. Just let me pay one amount! Lol


----------



## kylie71

haileymarie92 said:


> Anyone want to recommend a good hotel near disneyland? We've stayed at a couple around the area, but haven't found one we feel loyal to yet.
> 
> Preferably one with few extra hidden fees. I hate all the extra "this" and "that" fees. Just let me pay one amount! Lol



Candy Cane, and it has free parking, and a pretty good breakfast by the pool, and a dedicated shuttle that is also FREE!

--Lori


----------



## Astylla

haileymarie92 said:


> Anyone want to recommend a good hotel near disneyland? We've stayed at a couple around the area, but haven't found one we feel loyal to yet.
> 
> Preferably one with few extra hidden fees. I hate all the extra "this" and "that" fees. Just let me pay one amount! Lol



Most in the area are considered motels due to exterior hallways just fyi but many are great.

Candy Cane Inn is a definite favorite but they book up fast and only via their website. If you have an AP or AAA card enter disocunt code " DIS" for $10/off per night. Their breakfast is really good and the shuttle is great but you can still walk it too.

Super 8 on Katella is typically our go to budget place. Rooms are clean , decent continental breakfast too with free parking.

Hotel Indigo is on Katella - about a 20 minute walk and has indoor corridors. The rooms are fairly new from 2013/14 I want to say. We had a great stay there when it first relaunched and it gets solid reviews.
Their breakfast while not included except with certain rates is amazing and well worth it. They offer free parking also.

Hyatt Regency Orange County is a wonderful hotel in Garden Grove. They offer a dedicated shuttle service for a small fee ( not ART). We loved our stay in September and wouldn't hesitate to return.


----------



## Beck & the Beast

I got the Holiday tour booked for Dec 13 this morning, called about 7:55am PST and was on hold for 15 mins. The CM said we would go on IASWH, HMH, and Jingle Cruise. She said she got to do a preview yesterday as the guides were training and it was great this year, as they combined lots of the holiday info with 60th facts. Can't wait to experience it this year! Also looking forward to starting to hear back from those of you with trips in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Pinktink11

How much is the holiday tour?


----------



## Beck & the Beast

The tour is $85 per person, but includes riding the 3 holiday rides, a couple treats and hot chocolate as well as reserved seating for the Christmas Fantasy parade. Not having to stake out parade seating hours in advance is well worth it for me. They also offer AP, DVC or Disney Visa discounts.


----------



## Kauai4life

Pinktink11 said:


> How much is the holiday tour?


It is $85.00 p.p. or $68.00 if your and AP holder or Disney Chase card holder


----------



## Pinktink11

Thank you!  It sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Davidg83

A few random merchandise pictures from today before heading to bed...

For anyone that likes the Starbucks cup ornaments the stores inside the parks have the Disneyland themed ones!




Some ¡Viva Navidad! Merchandise


----------



## NancyIL

I was on the phone to Disneyland 3 mornings this week to book 3 tours: Holidaytime, Welcome to Disneyland, and Cultivating the Magic.  I previously booked WOC and Fantasmic dinners,    so I'll be busy during my 5-day visit!


----------



## Beck & the Beast

NancyIL said:


> I was on the phone to Disneyland 3 mornings this week to book 3 tours: Holidaytime, Welcome to Disneyland, and Cultivating the Magic.  I previously booked WOC and Fantasmic dinners,    so I'll be busy during my 5-day visit!


I felt like I needed to book more than normal this year too, to help deal with the potential crowds. We're also doing the holiday tour, Minnie's breakfast at plaza inn, bibbidi bobbidi boutique, lunch at Ariel's Grotto, and BB Fantasmic. I was also debating if I should add one more tour for Fri, Dec 18 our last day to help navigate that day or just wing it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Beck & the Beast said:


> I felt like I needed to book more than normal this year too, to help deal with the potential crowds. We're also doing the holiday tour, Minnie's breakfast at plaza inn, bibbidi bobbidi boutique, lunch at Ariel's Grotto, and BB Fantasmic. I was also debating if I should add one more tour for Fri, Dec 18 our last day to help navigate that day or just wing it.


 

We used the tour as a way of navigating the crowds on Candlelight weekend a couple years ago. We enjoyed it, and loved the reserved parade seating. But I also didn't like giving up that much time in the park. So I wouldn't do a second tour. Just too much scheduled time for my taste.


----------



## Lucysmom2

We bit the bullet and arranged for a VIP tour on Saturday, Dec. 19th. That way we will catch rides and the PTN/ fireworks shows for sure--unless it rains!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Davidg83 said:


> A few random merchandise pictures from today before heading to bed...
> 
> For anyone that likes the Starbucks cup ornaments the stores inside the parks have the Disneyland themed ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ¡Viva Navidad! Merchandise



I need those Starbucks ornaments! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## keahgirl8

Davidg83 said:


> A few random merchandise pictures from today before heading to bed...
> 
> For anyone that likes the Starbucks cup ornaments the stores inside the parks have the Disneyland themed ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ¡Viva Navidad! Merchandise



Do they have the You Are Here mugs as ornaments, like they do in WDW?


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Are there kids prices for the holiday tour or is it one price for everyone?


----------



## Davidg83

keahgirl8 said:


> Do they have the You Are Here mugs as ornaments, like they do in WDW?


I saw the California Adventure ones in DCA but didn't look in Disneyland for theirs. They also had a mini mug ornament that had the design of the diamond castle coffee mug.


----------



## poison ivy

Lucysmom2 said:


> We bit the bullet and arranged for a VIP tour on Saturday, Dec. 19th. That way we will catch rides and the PTN/ fireworks shows for sure--unless it rains!


what's the VIP tour?  couldn't find it listed on the website.  thanks


----------



## Beck & the Beast

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> Are there kids prices for the holiday tour or is it one price for everyone?


Same price for kids or adults.


----------



## Lucysmom2

VIP tour is guided through both parks. You get reserved seats to shows and parades. You get fastpass or exit access to most rides. You can ride the Lily Belle and steer the ships. The guide can get you ressies for restaurants.  The guide knows trivia and Hidden Mickeys. It sounds perfect right? Until you hear the price!! But, who knows when we will get back, so we decided to make this our most magical trip ever. Just google Disneyland VIP Tour and the info will be there. Have a wonderful time on your trip!

Sherry, I am loving the Hallmark movies. Tonight we get to watch "I'm not ready for Christmas." I think Alicia Whitt is cute. Do you have a favorite so far?


----------



## Dinohood

can't wait to go, sill need to make a food list of some kind or just wing it.


----------



## mom2rtk

I can confirm that the Viva Navidad parade was well rehearsed leading up to the holiday season.

We stayed at the Paradise Pier the last week of October. We had a theme park room for the first time, which we really enjoyed. We loved watching WOC from our window. But every night as I drifted off to sleep I kept hearing what I thought was a marching band. I thought I must be losing my mind. I wondered if a band was in town to march at DL, but couldn't figure out why they were practicing after 11 at night. One night my daughter finally figured it out. She watched out our window and recognized some of the floats from the Viva Navidad parade we saw the last couple trips. They were moving out of then back into a huge backstage garage. They were rehearsing for the coming holiday season.




I Spy..... Viva Navidad! by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## TraderCharlie

Astylla said:


> Most in the area are considered motels due to exterior hallways just fyi but many are great.
> 
> Candy Cane Inn is a definite favorite but they book up fast and only via their website. If you have an AP or AAA card enter disocunt code " DIS" for $10/off per night. Their breakfast is really good and the shuttle is great but you can still walk it too.
> 
> Super 8 on Katella is typically our go to budget place. Rooms are clean , decent continental breakfast too with free parking.
> 
> Hotel Indigo is on Katella - about a 20 minute walk and has indoor corridors. The rooms are fairly new from 2013/14 I want to say. We had a great stay there when it first relaunched and it gets solid reviews.
> Their breakfast while not included except with certain rates is amazing and well worth it. They offer free parking also.
> 
> Hyatt Regency Orange County is a wonderful hotel in Garden Grove. They offer a dedicated shuttle service for a small fee ( not ART). We loved our stay in September and wouldn't hesitate to return.



I agree with the Hyatt Regency OC.  We have stayed there numerous times and love it!  They are very clean, the shuttle is quite easy, and the restaurant in the lobby is really good.
I "Hyattly" recommend it!


----------



## SeaPic

Metalliman98 said:


> Anyone know if the issue with choosing which show you want for the dining packages has been resolved?  parks blog said you would request the show you want when you called to make the reservation, but people reported back that cast members taking reservations were not letting people do this


We did the WOC lunch Friday. I didn't specify which show ahead of time. They asked when we checked in - we wanted Winter Dreams. Our waiter told us we could exchange them at the check in desk before we left if we changed our minds. I overheard several tables being told the same thing. Hope this helps.


----------



## DisneyAndreaM

Saw Christmas Fantasy Parade today. AMAZING!


----------



## haileymarie92

Thanks for all the hotel recommendations!! We decided to go with one we've stayed at before: the Ayres. They've got a very good breakfast in the morning and art shuttle. I definitely wanna try some of the ones mentioned next time we have more time for reservations!


We are scheduled for the Welcome to Disneyland tour on Nov 30. The holiday and walk in walts footsteps were both booked for our days already. We've never done a tour before, so it's actually good that we are doing the $20 tour to get our feet wet lol. Seems like a good value for $20!


----------



## Davidg83

I got to see A Christmas Fantasy parade today and there have been a few changes.  Chip and Dale are no longer driving in their car. It's now taken over by Jessie and a Green Army Man. The toy shop float has also lost all of the characters and have now been replaced by the Green Army Men.









And in a total non Christmas related note, Hyperspace Mountain has been doing soft openings yesterday and today. Make sure to swing by that corner and see if they're open if you're in the park this weekend (the wait time board won't be turned on). The line moves pretty fast since there's no fastpass holding up the standby line... And the ride is amazing!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

SeaPic said:


> We did the WOC lunch Friday. I didn't specify which show ahead of time. They asked when we checked in - we wanted Winter Dreams. Our waiter told us we could exchange them at the check in desk before we left if we changed our minds. I overheard several tables being told the same thing. Hope this helps.



How did you like the WOC lunch choices? We have a reservation for next Tuesday, but I keep debating whether to change it to a regular rather than dining package reservation. I suspect both kids will want pasta and that looks more prevalent in their regular menu.


----------



## Stefndoug

Just left Disneyland yesterday after 3 days of fun.  Got to see each park during the start of the Christmas season.  I love the snow for the Olaf exhibit that opened on Friday.  Playing in the snow in California...how fun LOL.  We did the Holiday Tour in Disneyland and love the pin they gave us.   The Christmas parade was fun.  I did think the park would be more decorated for Christmas, but it was stuff fun to see what they had.


----------



## KalamityJane

Stefndoug said:


> Just left Disneyland yesterday after 3 days of fun.  Got to see each park during the start of the Christmas season.  I love the snow for the Olaf exhibit that opened on Friday.  Playing in the snow in California...how fun LOL.  We did the Holiday Tour in Disneyland and love the pin they gave us.   The Christmas parade was fun.  I did think the park would be more decorated for Christmas, but it was stuff fun to see what they had.


Did you feel like the Holiday Tour was worth it? I'm debating it for when we are there mostly for the parade seating. I have 3 kids 7, 4, and almost 3.


----------



## SeaPic

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> How did you like the WOC lunch choices? We have a reservation for next Tuesday, but I keep debating whether to change it to a regular rather than dining package reservation. I suspect both kids will want pasta and that looks more prevalent in their regular menu.


Honestly I wasn't impressed. Perhaps because I've heard how good it is. We have a 11 and 14 yo and they both ordered off the kids menu. DS, 11, liked the tacos which was surprising since he is usually a pasta or chicken finger kind of guy. Daughter did not like the noodle bowl. I had the short rib sandwich, meh, and DH had the salmon and enjoyed it but not enough for him. He ended up finishing everyone else's.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

SeaPic said:


> Honestly I wasn't impressed. Perhaps because I've heard how good it is. We have a 11 and 14 yo and they both ordered off the kids menu. DS, 11, liked the tacos which was surprising since he is usually a pasta or chicken finger kind of guy. Daughter did not like the noodle bowl. I had the short rib sandwich, meh, and DH had the salmon and enjoyed it but not enough for him. He ended up finishing everyone else's.



Thanks, SeaPic. I am thinking I'm going to call and cancel this ADR. We can just pick up regular FPs for WOC instead.


----------



## Stefndoug

KalamityJane said:


> Did you feel like the Holiday Tour was worth it? I'm debating it for when we are there mostly for the parade seating. I have 3 kids 7, 4, and almost 3.



If i had paid full price...probably not.  The tour guide seemed confused and we walked through the earlier parade crowds and it was so hard to hear and she landed up putting us under a speaker at one point.  She also would walk really fast and most of us couldn't keep up.   But I love the pin and I love that we got VIP seating.  We also had never done the Jingle Cruise or the Haunted house so it was nice to see that without waiting in line.  The gingerbread man was very yummy (yes I ate him).  Parade was nice to see, but I like Paint the Night parade way better


----------



## rwhistler92

Stefndoug said:


> If i had paid full price...probably not.  The tour guide seemed confused and we walked through the earlier parade crowds and it was so hard to hear and she landed up putting us under a speaker at one point.  She also would walk really fast and most of us couldn't keep up.   But I love the pin and I love that we got VIP seating.  We also had never done the Jingle Cruise or the Haunted house so it was nice to see that without waiting in line.  The gingerbread man was very yummy (yes I ate him).  Parade was nice to see, but I like Paint the Night parade way better


Did you get a mug?


----------



## smokeyblue

For those of you who may have seen WOC Winter dreams, any chance they incorporated the honor choir again?  I know it's probably a no, but just curious.


----------



## iKristin

They removed Duffy from the parade


----------



## CailinFig

Is Santa in the park already at Critter Country or Elias & Co?


----------



## Stefndoug

rwhistler92 said:


> Did you get a mug?



Yup, a Snow White Christmas mug with a red lid


----------



## lvdis

Disney Food Blog announcement about the candy canes was posted yesterday  -  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/11/15/2015-disneyland-candy-cane-dates-announced/


----------



## Maddysdaddy

I know that I'm going to sound like the Grinch, but having to hear xmas music on November 9 was both ridiculous and annoying.  I can put up with non-stop Hark the Herald Angels starting the day _after_ Thanksgiving, but not three weeks before.  Granted, it's not like DL is as bad as my local Costco (who began putting out xmas stuff at the end of August), but come on......


----------



## Angel Ariel

.


DisneyAndreaM said:


> Saw Christmas Fantasy Parade today. AMAZING!
> View attachment 135260


I totally teared up watching it for the first time on Saturday!


----------



## sgrap

Has anyone done both WOC's yet that can report how it works?  Do they make everyone clear out and then come back in again?


----------



## DallasToDis

Stefndoug said:


> We also had never done the Jingle Cruise or the Haunted house so it was nice to see that without waiting in line.



Did they take you on Small World as well? Thanks!


----------



## KalamityJane

Stefndoug said:


> If i had paid full price...probably not.  The tour guide seemed confused and we walked through the earlier parade crowds and it was so hard to hear and she landed up putting us under a speaker at one point.  She also would walk really fast and most of us couldn't keep up.   But I love the pin and I love that we got VIP seating.  We also had never done the Jingle Cruise or the Haunted house so it was nice to see that without waiting in line.  The gingerbread man was very yummy (yes I ate him).  Parade was nice to see, but I like Paint the Night parade way better


We have APs, so it would be 20% off - still worth it? It would be $272 for the 4 of us (not sure if they tax tours or not, that is the pretax number).


----------



## Jkpark

keahgirl8 said:


> Do they have the You Are Here mugs as ornaments, like they do in WDW?



They had both on Saturday. I didn't get either as I have a few Starbucks ornaments and with me trying to keep a real tree alive in Arizona - I go for less heavy ornaments. I did FINALLY go inside and buy the You are Here mug at Disneyland and am so happy I finally own that. I was hoping for the Christmas You are Here mug but they didn't have it yet. WDW must have gotten theirs a few days earlier as I saw pictures online and really wanted one.

Also - I had mentioned I would report back on the peppermint ice cream brownie at Big Thunder Ranch - well - sorry. I ate so much chicken and ribs I could not think about dessert. That didn't stop us from getting a peppermint ice cream cone on the way out of the park that night and it was HEAVENLY!

We really had the best trip. Family did the 5K and our first 10K for DD10 and myself.  Saw Aladdin one last time. Front row seats for the Christmas parade without too much waiting. Lucked out with timing Friday night and rode Hyperspace Mountain - amazing! We finally rode S.S. Columbia and that was cool to check out. Last meal at Big Thunder Ranch. Finally had breakfast at Flo's and that tamale breakfast was SOOOO good. It was an amazing trip!


----------



## poison ivy

Lucysmom2 said:


> VIP tour is guided through both parks. You get reserved seats to shows and parades. You get fastpass or exit access to most rides. You can ride the Lily Belle and steer the ships. The guide can get you ressies for restaurants.  The guide knows trivia and Hidden Mickeys. It sounds perfect right? Until you hear the price!! But, who knows when we will get back, so we decided to make this our most magical trip ever. Just google Disneyland VIP Tour and the info will be there. Have a wonderful time on your trip!


ok.  I just found the price.  yikes!!  It is listed as hourly so how does that work?  Say for example you only want to pay for a few hours and time it to see both the Christmas parade and paint the night.  Would you have to book it to encompass both parade times and will you be granted vip seating for both?


----------



## KalamityJane

Jkpark said:


> They had both on Saturday. I didn't get either as I have a few Starbucks ornaments and with me trying to keep a real tree alive in Arizona - I go for less heavy ornaments. I did FINALLY go inside and buy the You are Here mug at Disneyland and am so happy I finally own that. I was hoping for the Christmas You are Here mug but they didn't have it yet. WDW must have gotten theirs a few days earlier as I saw pictures online and really wanted one.



Oh look!!! I have to pick one up!


----------



## CAmommy

Does anyone know what Touring Plans says for 11/19, 11/20, and 11/21?


----------



## sgrap

CAmommy said:


> Does anyone know what Touring Plans says for 11/19, 11/20, and 11/21?


DL  9, 9, 10
DCA  5, 5, 9

UG, we will be there too.  We planned this trip to be on a 'lighter' week, and then they had to go and add Season of the Force!  Oh well, we will make the best of it and still have a great time!


----------



## CAmommy

Thank you!  I just saw a Twitter pic of someone in line for IASW and it looks ridiculously long.  We have no official plans to go right now.  I'm thinking we might just try to go another time, maybe late January or early February (I don't really care about the stuff that's going down for refurb.).  We went last summer and the crowds were at about an 8.  I can't imagine anything more crowded than that!


----------



## sgrap

CAmommy said:


> Thank you!  I just saw a Twitter pic of someone in line for IASW and it looks ridiculously long.  We have no official plans to go right now.  I'm thinking we might just try to go another time, maybe late January or early February (I don't really care about the stuff that's going down for refurb.).  We went last summer and the crowds were at about an 8.  I can't imagine anything more crowded than that!


Yeah, I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around it myself.  I'm not a big crowd type person, but when it is already long planned, I guess we just have to try to go with the flow and enjoy what we can do!  I am thinking with the Season of the Force opening today, and the tail end of the race crowds from the weekend, today will be super busy.  I'm hoping we have a couple of lower days mid-week. We'll see!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We had our school gala, the one I was chairing, on Sat and it went perfectly! So now I'm in the final countdown of a much earned vacation! We leave Sat!

I'll be watching the crowd threads closely this week - although the best we can do is go with the flow. Does anybody know what time the Launch Bay opens - is it EMH/EE, park opening, later? I feel like I read that meet & greet is 4-8pm; is that true or incorrect info? Just trying to plan it correctly for my Star Wars loving children. Also, is this taking anything away from the craziness of PP in the morning? Trying to decide if PP is something we try later in the day instead of giving up almost all of our EMH to do. Still trying to figure out which park to start in each day now that EMH is offered at both. 

Sherry, what have you thought of the Hallmark movies so far?


----------



## Pinktink11

What did touring plans update Dec 7-11 to?  I'm already planning for big crowds.  We booked this trip last December before El Nino, Season of the Force and the massive 60th crowds were known.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi all.  I just read this article about "Harry & Betty" at Disneyland for the holidays, and thought this would be an appropriate thread to post this:

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/sandahl-692253-disneyland-betty.html



> You might not notice the names painted into holiday decorations at Disneyland.
> 
> They’re written in small script. You’ll probably ride right past. Here’s what you don’t know: How much joy, pride and pain two of those names represent.
> 
> Tucked among the plump pumpkins, smiling skeletons or colorful Christmas presents on the Jungle Cruise ride, inside the Haunted Mansion and on the Santa’s Mailroom float in the holiday parade, two names appear over and over again.
> 
> Harry and Betty.
> 
> Disneyland’s senior art director Brian Sandahl put them there. He designed many of Disneyland’s decorations during the holiday season.
> 
> He was instructed not to put names in his designs, but, after the year his family had, Sandahl did it anyway.
> 
> “No one will know who Harry and Betty are,” Sandahl said, tears welling in his eyes. “But I will. They’re my mom and dad.”
> 
> • • •
> 
> Brian Sandahl was born to be a Disney cast member.
> 
> When he was 14, his parents bought him balsa wood, cardboard, chicken wire, plaster of Paris and plywood. For two years, they watched as he made a 10-by-14 foot replica of Disneyland with an 18-inch Matterhorn in their San Bernardino garage.
> 
> “They spent lots of money,” said Sandahl, 58. “They let me go. I’m sure they thought, ‘Thank God this kid has direction.’”
> 
> Harry Sandahl was a manager at Bank of America. Betty was an administrative assistant at a school.
> 
> Their son had two passions – Disneyland and theater. From his bedroom, Sandahl could hear performances from the stage at the Perris Hill Park Roosevelt Bowl. Every summer, young actors would perform in adapted fairy tales.
> 
> “I knew I wanted to be in those shows,” Sandahl said.
> 
> As a teenager, he auditioned for and was cast in “Tom Sawyer.” He also played Captain Hook, a warlock in “The Wizard of Oz” and a hermit in “Pinocchio.” Sandahl participated in plays for a company called Junior University for 38 years as an actor, set designer and director.
> 
> He built his first set – for “Sleeping Beauty” – at 18. He might have grown up to become an actor, but he inherited a responsibility gene from his parents. “I wanted to make a living, and I could make a living at set design,” he said.
> 
> • • •
> 
> During his teen years, Sandahl wrote a letter to Disneyland, applying to be the 1,000th ghost in the Haunted Mansion.
> 
> He got the following response from the Disney publicity department: “Regarding your interest in a post-lifetime lease in Disneyland’s Haunted Mansion, we will gladly add your name to our frightfully long waiting list. That is not to say that you don't stand a ghost of a chance to be inhabitant No. 1,000, but the list is full of many spirited applicants who are dying for a chance.
> 
> “We hope (and assume) that you are not in a hurry, as, outside of No. 1,000, we don't anticipate any openings. Remember, all current residents have signed long-term leases (for eternity) and so far, not a soul has left us. Thanks for your interest in this rather grave matter. We will keep your request locked in our doom tomb.”
> 
> It wasn’t until 1995 that Sandahl and Disneyland finally found each other.
> 
> Sandahl had designed the sets and was acting (he played Simeon) in “Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.” The actor who played Joseph was Scott Westmoreland, whose day job was in the Disney arts department. Westmoreland helped Sandahl get a job interview.
> 
> Disney hired Sandahl in October 1995 to work in the art department. His first project was to rent a palm tree and build a sign for the Indiana Jones ride.
> 
> It wasn’t long before Sandahl became a holiday expert. First, he became the art director for Mickey’s Halloween Party. As Disneyland morphed into a Halloween destination, Sandahl began focusing on what is called the “holiday overlay.” Every year, he fills the park with scarecrows and pumpkins. He gives holiday facelifts to the Haunted Mansion and the Jungle Cruise.
> 
> Now, Sandahl works on Disneyland’s holiday decorations year round.
> 
> He didn’t even like the movie “The Nightmare Before Christmas” the first time he saw it, but he was assigned to use images from the movie in his work. He’s grown to love that film.
> 
> “Now it’s part of my life,” said Sandahl, who lives in Yorba Linda.
> 
> Changing the way Disneyland looks is a daunting enterprise.
> 
> “As a job, it was very intimidating,” he said. “I was afraid I was going to mess up Disneyland.”
> 
> Asked about his best moment as an art director, Sandahl said it came when his mother watched the Christmas Parade. He heard her tell people around her in the crowd that her son was the art director.
> 
> “That made me so proud,” Sandahl said.
> 
> • • •
> 
> Harry Sandahl didn’t age gracefully. His mind began playing tricks on him. Along with dementia, he was diagnosed with myasthenia gravis, which causes muscle weakness. Harry needed constant care.
> 
> Betty Sandahl took care of her husband for years. They moved into a retirement community in Banning. As they aged, Betty kept working hard.
> 
> The last time they came to Disneyland, Brian took them on a tour of Walt Disney’s apartment above the Fire Station on Main Street.
> 
> He could see his father was in trouble. But what happened next caught him by surprise.
> 
> In June of 2014, Sandahl got a phone call from his father in the middle of the night.
> 
> “She’s gone,” he said.
> 
> Betty had died suddenly of a heart attack. She was 84.
> 
> “She was the strong one,” Sandahl said through his tears.
> 
> In October, Sandahl found his father in a pool of blood. He had been wandering outside his home when he fell and hit his head. Sandahl spent seven days with his father in the hospital before he died.
> 
> “It was an awful year,” Sandahl said.
> 
> • • •
> 
> Harry and Betty are on the “Naughty or Nice” list inside the attic of the Haunted Mansion. The boxes of fruitcakes in the “Jingle Cruise” scene are labeled Harry and Betty.
> 
> “When I’m gone, I will insist Harry’s and Betty’s names will be there,” said Sandahl, who just celebrated his 20th anniversary at Disneyland. “Their names don’t disrupt the show. It’s very subtle, very soft.
> 
> “But they live on.”


----------



## kirstie101

We'll be in the parks on Saturday and Sunday. Just a quick trip to see Aladdin one last time really. Does anyone know what time Santa starts seeing people in DL and DCA? Aside from Aladdin, Santa is my other priority this trip. Also gonna try to grab fastpasses for SM when we first get in the parks on Sat. If that doesn't work out we'll try again Sunday.


----------



## SeaPic

It was crazy busy Thursday - Sunday. After spending a few hours Thursday night in DL - I took a deep breath and crossed off a bunch of things and focused on the must dos. Love, love, love iasw world overlay and Jingle Cruise. We had the best skipper. My family was like - is it always that fun? Rode the train and saw Fantasmic! Did the dinner package at the BB where DS ordered the Mac and Cheese at the adult price . Minnie had a Christmas dress on at the Plaza Inn Breakfast, which was AWESOME and has forever redeemed Character meals for DH. Those CMs know exactly how to involve everybody. 

Jkpark, We were there for the races too. By Sunday afternoon the word on Space Mountain was out and the line was over an hour long. At the 4:30 parade, the Frozen float took a corner too sharp and hit something. Curb or bench?Some pieces fell off near (hopefully not on) folks sitting on the curb. It appeared everyone was OK and the CM picked up the pieces and went off after the float. We were across the street and didn't stay much longer because, well honestly, it smelled like sewage.

Loved the decorations every where. By the time we left this morning the hotels were well on their way. 

Once we "unpacked our patience" we had a great time. I'm glad we saw some things for the last time. Others for  who knows how long.


----------



## millie0312

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We had our school gala, the one I was chairing, on Sat and it went perfectly! So now I'm in the final countdown of a much earned vacation! We leave Sat!
> 
> I'll be watching the crowd threads closely this week - although the best we can do is go with the flow. Does anybody know what time the Launch Bay opens - is it EMH/EE, park opening, later? I feel like I read that meet & greet is 4-8pm; is that true or incorrect info? Just trying to plan it correctly for my Star Wars loving children. Also, is this taking anything away from the craziness of PP in the morning? Trying to decide if PP is something we try later in the day instead of giving up almost all of our EMH to do. Still trying to figure out which park to start in each day now that EMH is offered at both.
> 
> Sherry, what have you thought of the Hallmark movies so far?



Saw the sign on Instagram today and it said the launch bay opens at 10 am. Not sure if it will always be that way or if it even is (maybe it opens earlier for the initial crowds even?), but I would plan on that until we hear they change it. Saw the wait listed today at one point for the meet and greets at over 2 hours long- ouch!! Hope it dies down some before I get there in Dec lol

Saw this for the hours and lots of people asking. It was from Instagram


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

millie0312 said:


> Saw the sign on Instagram today and it said the launch bay opens at 10 am. Not sure if it will always be that way or if it even is (maybe it opens earlier for the initial crowds even?), but I would plan on that until we hear they change it. Saw the wait listed today at one point for the meet and greets at over 2 hours long- ouch!! Hope it dies down some before I get there in Dec lol





millie0312 said:


> Saw this for the hours and lots of people asking. It was from Instagram



Thanks! Originally it had been said that Darth Vader was an exclusive meet & greet to Disney Visa card holders - does anybody know if that's the case or is it open to everybody?


----------



## Disney127

SeaPic said:


> We did the WOC lunch Friday. I didn't specify which show ahead of time. They asked when we checked in - we wanted Winter Dreams. Our waiter told us we could exchange them at the check in desk before we left if we changed our minds. I overheard several tables being told the same thing. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## millie0312

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks! Originally it had been said that Darth Vader was an exclusive meet & greet to Disney Visa card holders - does anybody know if that's the case or is it open to everybody?


He's open to everyone in the launch bay. Not sure who is doing the visa meet and greet now


----------



## mgmgbook

Mary Jo said:


> Hi all.  I just read this article about "Harry & Betty" at Disneyland for the holidays, and thought this would be an appropriate thread to post this:
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/sandahl-692253-disneyland-betty.html


That was a nice article. Thanks for posting!


----------



## pudinhd

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks! Originally it had been said that Darth Vader was an exclusive meet & greet to Disney Visa card holders - does anybody know if that's the case or is it open to everybody?



I do not have direct knowledge, but it seems that Darth Vader is the "dark side" option for everyone at the Launch Bay.


----------



## keahgirl8

sgrap said:


> DL  9, 9, 10
> DCA  5, 5, 9
> 
> UG, we will be there too.  We planned this trip to be on a 'lighter' week, and then they had to go and add Season of the Force!  Oh well, we will make the best of it and still have a great time!



Yeah...me too.  I'm a little worried, but I'm not a big park commando, so I'll just zig when everyone else zags!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

millie0312 said:


> He's open to everyone in the launch bay. Not sure who is doing the visa meet and greet now





pudinhd said:


> I do not have direct knowledge, but it seems that Darth Vader is the "dark side" option for everyone at the Launch Bay.



What's interesting,  is that Chase still shows it as an exclusive perk on their website. Does anybody know who the exclusive Star Wars meet & greet is with then? Guess I'll find out in a few days!

ETA: Just saw another post where it's reported that Darth has 2 meet & greet locations - one is open to the public, the other is the exclusive for card holders. I would hope the latter has a shorter line!


----------



## AquaDame

May I ask, if I am going to try for a holiday tour on 12/31 does that mean I call in at 8am PST on 12/1? (or a little before?)


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> The first winner in the 2015 Theme Week Countdown random draw is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations,
> 
> 
> 
> *ASTYLLA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Now, let me shake the box of names again, and choose winner #2.
> ​



I had a special delivery today..Thank you Sherry !!!
You do amazing work every year and I'm thankful to be a part of an awesome community !


----------



## NancyIL

AquaDame said:


> May I ask, if I am going to try for a holiday tour on 12/31 does that mean I call in at 8am PST on 12/1? (or a little before?)


Correct - call at 7:55 a.m. 30 days prior to get in the queue.


----------



## millie0312

Astylla said:


> I had a special delivery today..Thank you Sherry !!!
> You do amazing work every year and I'm thankful to be a part of an awesome community !


Lol is it just me or does that gift card seem perfect for you 

So looking at the lines today- day 2 of SOF makes me feel better now. 40 ST wait and 55 for HSM. Both still had FP available. Not sure as I've been slacking and not checking wait times the last couple weeks but it seems pretty typical for it especially on day 2- hopefully it was just crazy yesterday and it has already died down to the dull roar it'll be all holiday season lol

Also- question for those in the parks or request for those going soon. The only updates we heard on the Olaf/Frozen snow area and meet and greets were from last year- aka crazy time (lol!) I was hoping to see how busy it was there, what offerings they have this year vs last year (we saw photos and posts but missed seeing it ourselves by a week) and how to best navigate it. We met the sisters last year so we could take or leave them (unless it's a no wait line thing), but we'd like to see the snow area and Olaf but not at a "prime" time if possible.


----------



## Stefndoug

rwhistler92 said:


> Did you get a mug?



yup got a mug and a very cool pin



DallasToDis said:


> Did they take you on Small World as well? Thanks!



Yes they did, but we decided to not do it as our tour guide went a little slow and so she took our group into it after the parade and we wanted to get a spot for the Paint the Night parade (3 hours early)



KalamityJane said:


> We have APs, so it would be 20% off - still worth it? It would be $272 for the 4 of us (not sure if they tax tours or not, that is the pretax number).


We are DVC and we got 20% off too...only way it is worth it for me.

by the way...LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the new Frozen area...we got to play in Snow


----------



## mich311e

Stefndoug said:


> by the way...LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the new Frozen area...we got to play in Snow



Where is this located?  Is it where Olaf is? Thanks!


----------



## Stefndoug

mich311e said:


> Where is this located?  Is it where Olaf is? Thanks!


 It used to be where banquets are held and it is where Olaf is now.  It is the big building beside where the Sing-A-Long happens.  I have lots of pictures but last I tried, I couldn't post them without using some kind of photo program.


----------



## Astylla

millie0312 said:


> Lol is it just me or does that gift card seem perfect for you



In fairness she asked me if I had a preferred design LOL


----------



## DallasToDis

Stefndoug said:


> Yes they did, but we decided to not do it as our tour guide went a little slow and so she took our group into it after the parade and we wanted to get a spot for the Paint the Night parade (3 hours early)


Thanks for the info!


----------



## KalamityJane

You guys... I have the worst luck. I think I broke my foot *facepalm*. 

How can I salvage this?


----------



## Stefndoug

The pin for the Holiday Tour (closed pin and opened pin)


----------



## DisneyAndreaM

millie0312 said:


> So looking at the lines today- day 2 of SOF makes me feel better now. 40 ST wait and 55 for HSM. Both still had FP available. Not sure as I've been slacking and not checking wait times the last couple weeks but it seems pretty typical for it especially on day 2- hopefully it was just crazy yesterday and it has already died down to the dull roar it'll be all holiday season lol
> 
> Also- question for those in the parks or request for those going soon. The only updates we heard on the Olaf/Frozen snow area and meet and greets were from last year- aka crazy time (lol!) I was hoping to see how busy it was there, what offerings they have this year vs last year (we saw photos and posts but missed seeing it ourselves by a week) and how to best navigate it. We met the sisters last year so we could take or leave them (unless it's a no wait line thing), but we'd like to see the snow area and Olaf but not at a "prime" time if possible.



Walked into meet Anna and Elsa on Saturday at rope drop. Even when we left the line did not look long.

Met Olaf about half hour after opening and waited about fifteen minutes. There was the snow play time and tobogganing although we did neither as my daughter was wearing sandals and are from Canada and see 6 months of snow at home lol. There were no lines for either.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Stefndoug, I post photos on here by uploading from my desktop. No photo program needed. 

KalamityJane, hug to you. I sure hope your foot isn’t broken. Take Care.


----------



## Stefndoug

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Stefndoug, I post photos on here by uploading from my desktop. No photo program needed.
> 
> KalamityJane, hug to you. I sure hope your foot isn’t broken. Take Care.



The ones from my cell phone worked but the ones from my computer didn't...they were too big...which means I have to resize them before uploading.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

^Techy dinosaur me has no clue on file sizing.  That does sound like work to do,


----------



## millie0312

KalamityJane said:


> You guys... I have the worst luck. I think I broke my foot *facepalm*.
> 
> How can I salvage this?


Oh no!!! Hoping it's not broken and heals soon!!! Maybe having an ECV wouldn't be too bad in crowds- you can part the crowds for your group lol anyway- update us on how you are doing- sorry about your foot!


----------



## tlcdoula

KalamityJane said:


> You guys... I have the worst luck. I think I broke my foot *facepalm*.
> 
> How can I salvage this?



Oh I am so sorry, What about looking in to renting a ECV or Wheel chair.  I hope it is not broken and you heal up quickly!!


----------



## lvdis

There hasn't been much talk about the Christmas stuff lately.  I guess it's too early for many reports!  My trip is getting so close now it's about all I can think about!  I can't believe it's almost here.  I'm very excited, but also feeling less prepared than I should be!


----------



## AquaDame

NancyIL said:


> Correct - call at 7:55 a.m. 30 days prior to get in the queue.



Thank you! Good to know I got it right, haha! 



KalamityJane said:


> You guys... I have the worst luck. I think I broke my foot *facepalm*.
> 
> How can I salvage this?



Shoot! My husband did a couple years ago, a mere 30 days or so before he was supposed to run the DL 10K with me! We opted to go with the ECV over a wheelchair because he didn't want me to have to push him. It actually worked out far better than I would have thought - my Mom also broke a foot years ago and they both did very well on them in the parks even though neither had used one before. Sometimes it did take longer to get into the ride due to having to park and deal with the chair, but it was well worth it and I would say MOST people are very nice and accommodating to getting out of your way and being mindful. Just don't follow heels, leave your party in the dust or give in to 'road rage' when the odd person gambles with running in front of your bumper and all will be well! I honestly think that was my husband's favorite trip since he had no sore feet from walking all day - I was averaging 20-25K steps during that trip! I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Disney127

KalamityJane said:


> You guys... I have the worst luck. I think I broke my foot *facepalm*.
> 
> How can I salvage this?



Hope that everything works out


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got back recently from the DLR during the holiday season which was a crazy weekend with the Avenger's Marathon and the first day of Star Wars Season of the Force. Even though it was great to go back to the holiday season at the DLR but there were a lot of changes this year with the decorations. With the Diamond Celebration going on this year, it didn't feel like a full Christmas season at the DLR mostly at DL in my opinion. Most of the decorations at DCA are the same over the last couple of years with a few new additions. Here are some pics from my trip this past weekend.

The new additions for the holiday season this year from Grizzly Peak Airfield & some holiday decorations on the trees right next to the Frozen Sing-Along.










There are even more snow flakes on the walkways on the light poles when 





Pacific Wharf got more decorations for the holiday season with the Cafe










Lucky Fortune Cookery got some garlands 










A new Christmas buoy 





The Pacific Wharf bridge got some new decorations










At Paradise Pier, there are new signs for Viva Navidad!





At the Grand California Hotel, work is still being done on the GCH Gingerbread House. The lobby wasn't decorated during my visit.





The Winter Village was not open on Sunday but it was already to go





Over at DL there were a lot of changes for the holiday season this year with the Diamond Celebration going on. 

One of them is Big Thunder Ranch is not decorated that well.















On MS which was a big change during the holiday season in which there are Christmas decorations but are colors of the Diamond Celebration. The sad part is that there is no Christmas garlands over MS because of the Paint the Night parade units.










SB Winter Castle is not decorated this year with the Diamond Celebration but there are some holiday decorations on the Castle this year.





When I saw A Christmas Fantasy Parade, there were a lot of changes to the parade again. This time the jeep which have Chip & Dale have been replaced with Jessie and a Toy Soldier. 





On the Toy Factory unit, the Toy Soldiers replaced Pinocchio, Jiminy Cricket and Geppetto.





On Santa's Mail Room unit, Chip and Dale were on that unit. Donald Duck was now on top of the roof while Duffy the Disney Bear is gone along with Daisy. I was disappointed with the changes to ACF parade again.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Jingle Cruise is back again for the holiday season.















It's a Small World Holiday















Toontown with the Christmas decorations





Can't forget about those ugly plastic trees





New Orleans Square










There were so many changes this year compare to previous years but I do understand why with the Diamond Celebration going on and the changes to DL in the near future


----------



## Disney127

mvf-m11c

Thanks for sharing your photos.  They are beautiful.  Still looking forward to see the holiday decorations again even if they are toned down abit.  Will really miss the Jingle Jamboree area this year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Thank you for sharing all those photos with us.


----------



## JenEMT

Thank you so much!  I look forward to hearing from more people who have had the opportunity to hit the parks since the holiday season officially started!


----------



## kylie71

mvf-m11c said:


> Jingle Cruise is back again for the holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Small World Holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toontown with the Christmas decorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about those ugly plastic trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many changes this year compare to previous years but I do understand why with the Diamond Celebration going on and the changes to DL in the near future


Thank You, Brett for posting these!  Beautiful as always!
BTR looks so sad, when with no decorations!  So does the castle! 
DCA, looks Great though!   I find myself spending more and more time there!

--Lori


----------



## Stefndoug

This was our first time to visit Disneyland while decorations are up.  We enjoyed everything even if it was toned down a bit (from what I have seen in pictures).  I took many, many pictures but I would have to resize them all to get them on here.  We did the Holiday tour and enjoyed our goodies and the parade.  On the friday we did two parades and the fireworks...it was a 21 hour day (including our volunteer shift that started at 2:30am).   We have never done the Haunted House or the Jungle (Jingle) Cruise, so it was nice to see those two attractions as VIP (included in Holiday tour).  

Stefani


----------



## mom2rtk

Oh no Bret! @mvf-m11c   -I was afraid the garland would go once I saw how big those PTN floats were.  DL was my refuge after the MK lost theirs.

Great photos as always, but I'm bummed they had to come with that report.

I love the colors of the diamond celebration, but based on your photos it does seem like Main Street feels way less festive than in prior years.


----------



## WAMUMOF4

I was so excited to be able to see Disneyland with  Christmas decorations but I have to say after years of seeing pictures I was disappointed I did realise it wouldn't be as decorated as normal because of the 60th. I did love ISW and the parade though. I guess it just means I need to make a Christmas trip another year  I am heading to WDW in Dec so will be very interested to compare the difference


----------



## Mickeyflower

LOOK WHAT CAME TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## JenEMT

How exciting!!

We should get ours tomorrow!


----------



## Kenshin21

We are so excited. We are going Dec 8-10! DW wants to try out the photo pass offerings this time and was wondering if we should do that prepaid in advance option or upgrade one of our premium AP to the signature AP? Any suggestions would be welcomed. I tried to find the prepaid in advance photo pass but couldn't find it.


----------



## Mickeyflower

Kenshin21 said:


> We are so excited. We are going Dec 8-10! DW wants to try out the photo pass offerings this time and was wondering if we should do that prepaid in advance option or upgrade one of our premium AP to the signature AP? Any suggestions would be welcomed. I tried to find the prepaid in advance photo pass but couldn't find it.



This will be my first time getting the Photo Pass.  I've pre purchased it, it was $69. You can do a search on Disneylands web site, I think ifs Disneyphotopass.com.  There is also a thread here somewhere about Photo Pass.  I can't WAIT!! DBF and I love to pose for the ride pics!



JenEMT said:


> How exciting!!
> 
> We should get ours tomorrow!



I ended up having to call UPS.  I missed the first delivery attempt (signature required so they will not drop it) & the web site said it would be delivered today.  Well I made sure someone was here all day, and when I got home at 8pm it STILL WASNT HERE! So I called UPS & the truck was still out delivering!! Weirdly, less than 5 minutes after I hung up with UPS customer service manager the driver showed up.


----------



## calilou

Is anyone at the Grand this week? Is it decorated? Is the tree up? How about the special hot cocoa and treats bar they set up in the lobby. Is it up? I'll be so sad if the Grand isn't already in its full Christmas glory when we are there this Sunday.


----------



## siskaren

Mickeyflower said:


> I ended up having to call UPS.  I missed the first delivery attempt (signature required so they will not drop it)



You can sign up for UPS My Choice (it's free) and choose to have packages delivered without a signature. I did this after a Disney Store online purchase got sent back ( I did eventually get it) after three attempts at delivering when I wasn't home.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

calilou said:


> Is anyone at the Grand this week? Is it decorated? Is the tree up? How about the special hot cocoa and treats bar they set up in the lobby. Is it up? I'll be so sad if the Grand isn't already in its full Christmas glory when we are there this Sunday.



I'm not there this year, but we were there this time last year and they hadn't finished the gingerbread house when we left the Tues before Thanksgiving and they weren't serving anything yet. The tree was up though. I haven't heard any reports of the hotel decorations this year though.


And because life likes to keep me on my toes, my 4 yr old cut 4 of her fingers yesterday, so we spent the night in the ER. Two needed stitches, two just needed bandaids and thankfully no tendon damage. And much to her relief, except for no swimming, she is good to go for all of our Disneyland trip.


----------



## siskaren

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I haven't heard any reports of the hotel decorations this year though.



mvf-m11c posted a picture of the gingerbread house in progress yesterday. He said that none of the other decorations were up, although he was there last weekend, so it may have changed since then.


----------



## CaptBane

So 14 days (Two Weeks) to our flight taking off. Prepacking has begun...Christmas Music on the radio..Time off from work on the calendar and in the front office...Final packing on night of second about two hours before bed..lol.


----------



## crystal1313

I have seen photos of the tree being up at the Grand.

We are going Sunday and were only going to do one park, Disneyland.  But now reading the crazy amount of parades and two fireworks shows we are debating getting a hopper and escaping the madness over to DCA in the evening.  My question is this: Does it snow anywhere in DCA?  I know a couple of years ago it snowed at the Mad T Party during the holidays, but not sure if they still do that.  Thanks!


----------



## LadyBJ

Disney website now has Dec 31 up. I noticed though that there's no NYE event for DCA. Do you think they'd still be updating this or are there no plans at all?

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2015-12-31/


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I just tried some Dreyers Peppermint Wonderland (not slow churned) that I bought earlier today at Ralph's. Dreyers is on sale at Ralph's this week $3.49 for one or $2.79 each when you buy 2 and yes you are able to mix and match. To be fair, I have not had Peppermint ice cream in half a dozen years due to my TMJ (jaw joint) condition. I'm not able to crunch on the hard candy pieces. I wanted to be able to taste a little of it this year and figured I could pick out the candy pieces or with hot fudge they would melt anyway. Sherry, I have never ever had the Slow Churned version. I did think of that with how this ice cream tasted to me.  The ice cream itself is white, no longer pink. The candy pieces are still pink. I did suck on a candy piece and that does have a peppermint taste to it. The smooth white ice cream tastes more like strange vanilla....frozen toothpaste? It does not taste too minty at all to me.  

I did call Dreyers and they are sending me out a full value coupon which was very kind. The customer service lady I spoke with said that the ice cream was once pink. It is now white due to consumer complaints about the pink dye. She said the white vs. pink might be why it tastes different to me but she did not say that for sure. I was disappointed. I do remember even last year Baskin and Robbins did carry pink Peppermint Stick ice cream. I will check this year and give that a try. I just wanted to give all of you a heads up on that. I hope if any of you tastes this flavor this year that it tastes sweeter to you--keep in mind I also have a very sweet tooth and lol the sweeter the better  

P.S. Does anyone know if the Peppermint ice cream is pink at Disneyland or is it also white?


----------



## tlovesdis

It's pink!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Hooray! Thank you tlovesdis. I hope you enjoyed your treat!


----------



## tlovesdis

Oh I did!  One of my favorites!!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

^ Yay. I will have to try it in a couple weeks.


----------



## kculvie

The tree was up at the Grand when we were there on Tuesday.


----------



## Angrose

crystal1313 said:


> I have seen photos of the tree being up at the Grand.
> 
> We are going Sunday and were only going to do one park, Disneyland.  But now reading the crazy amount of parades and two fireworks shows we are debating getting a hopper and escaping the madness over to DCA in the evening.  My question is this: Does it snow anywhere in DCA?  I know a couple of years ago it snowed at the Mad T Party during the holidays, but not sure if they still do that.  Thanks!


Try Olaf's Snow Fest? I think it snows in there, in addition to the snow for playing and sledding.


----------



## janae7

Hi! I'm so sorry if this has been asked already, I did a search and didn't see specifics on it. Can someone fill me in on how the candy cane wristbands/process works? I've gathered that you should go to Candy Palace right at rope drop and get a wristband, but can you come back any time to pick up the candy cane? This is our first time going during holiday time.


----------



## lvdis

janae7 said:


> Hi! I'm so sorry if this has been asked already, I did a search and didn't see specifics on it. Can someone fill me in on how the candy cane wristbands/process works? I've gathered that you should go to Candy Palace right at rope drop and get a wristband, but can you come back any time to pick up the candy cane? This is our first time going during holiday time.


This link seems to explain the process pretty well -  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/11/15/2015-disneyland-candy-cane-dates-announced/
Make sure to look at the dates near the bottom.  Some days it happens in DL at the Candy Palace and other days it's in DCA at Trolley Treats.


----------



## Angel Ariel

calilou said:


> Is anyone at the Grand this week? Is it decorated? Is the tree up? How about the special hot cocoa and treats bar they set up in the lobby. Is it up? I'll be so sad if the Grand isn't already in its full Christmas glory when we are there this Sunday.


The tree is up, we saw it last night.  The ba see isn't finished ywt, they were installing thE stained glass around the base around midnight last night when wewalked through.  The gingerbread house was further along than we'd seen it on the 13th, but still not finished yet


----------



## KalamityJane

Does anyone have info on Santa at the Grand? I'm hoping to head over there. Is it waiting in line for hours and hours usually?


----------



## millie0312

KalamityJane said:


> Does anyone have info on Santa at the Grand? I'm hoping to head over there. Is it waiting in line for hours and hours usually?


I called the GCH yesterday and he said they didn't have the Santa info yet. He recommended I call back early next week for it as he wasn't sure when it would be released to cms


----------



## keahgirl8

Here now.  Just a quick report that there are no red velvet woopie pies that I can see.  They were replaced with the mint.  Bummer for someone who not only loves red velvet, but hates mint!


----------



## haileymarie92

We are just over a week away from our trip! I'm intrigued by these candy canes everyone is raving about! Not sure if we will prioritize it early enough to get a wristband though.


----------



## egritz

CailinFig said:


> Is Santa in the park already at Critter Country or Elias & Co?



He is in both parks already, I believe the hours, for DL are 1030am-430pm, DCA is 8am-11pm today. You can check the Disneyland app for the daily hours for any changes. 



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks! Originally it had been said that Darth Vader was an exclusive meet & greet to Disney Visa card holders - does anybody know if that's the case or is it open to everybody?



Darth Vader is available without the Disney Visa too (we did both pla Chewy with minimAL wait). I was annoyed that there wasn't a different character available for the Visa thing. 



millie0312 said:


> So looking at the lines today- day 2 of SOF makes me feel better now. 40 ST wait and 55 for HSM. Both still had FP available. Not sure as I've been slacking and not checking wait times the last couple weeks but it seems pretty typical for it especially on day 2- hopefully it was just crazy yesterday and it has already died down to the dull roar it'll be all holiday season lol
> 
> Also- question for those in the parks or request for those going soon. The only updates we heard on the Olaf/Frozen snow area and meet and greets were from last year- aka crazy time (lol!) I was hoping to see how busy it was there, what offerings they have this year vs last year (we saw photos and posts but missed seeing it ourselves by a week) and how to best navigate it. We met the sisters last year so we could take or leave them (unless it's a no wait line thing), but we'd like to see the snow area and Olaf but not at a "prime" time if possible.



Monday was reportedly nuts, but by Tuesday it,was reasonable. No wait to get into the star wars display.

We are on our drive home from 6 days in Disney. It was much more crowded than the same week last year,  but it wasn't as bad as I had feared.  I took a fair amount of pictures but it will be a whlie until I can post them (and Brett's pictures are far superior to what I could capture one handed while either steering the stroller or holding my 4 year olds hand).
I was pleasantly surprised that the Star Wars stuff wasnt insane and we were able to enjoy the display and the characters. We got to ride almost everything we wanted to,  and (sadly) watched Aladdin for the very last time (I'm teary eyed just writing that). I definitely missed the Main Street Garlands and the Winter Castle.


----------



## BigCheese

As others have reported, the GCH tree is up, and the hot cocoa "bar" is in service. As of today the gingerbread house wasn't fully complete yet.

I never realized how fun Viva Navidad! is at DCA. The street party is a quick fun show and the M&Gs are great, especially with the Three Caballeros. DS6 didn't know who Panchito was before today and now he's his favorite.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Here's the tree and the gingerbread house at the GC as we saw it Thursday night:






The final design will look like this, I'd think:





The Tree:





Tree with garlands on the balconies as well:





I didn't think to take a picture of them working on the base..sorry!


----------



## haileymarie92

We made a reservation for BTR dinner while we're there! We've never been before, and since they're tearing it down, we figured we'd better get in before it's gone!

Any reviews on the food/atmosphere?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Disney127 said:


> mvf-m11c
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos.  They are beautiful.  Still looking forward to see the holiday decorations again even if they are toned down abit.  Will really miss the Jingle Jamboree area this year.





JadeDarkstar said:


> Thank you for sharing all those photos with us.





JenEMT said:


> Thank you so much!  I look forward to hearing from more people who have had the opportunity to hit the parks since the holiday season officially started!





kylie71 said:


> Thank You, Brett for posting these!  Beautiful as always!
> BTR looks so sad, when with no decorations!  So does the castle!
> DCA, looks Great though!   I find myself spending more and more time there!
> 
> --Lori



Your welcome everyone. It was busy but it didn't felt too busy like last year during the Avenger's Marathon in 2014. But it was crowded on all three days. That Monday morning on the opening day of Star Wars Season of the Force was crazy where everyone was heading straight on over to Tomorrowland. 




mom2rtk said:


> Oh no Bret! @mvf-m11c   -I was afraid the garland would go once I saw how big those PTN floats were.  DL was my refuge after the MK lost theirs.
> 
> Great photos as always, but I'm bummed they had to come with that report.
> 
> I love the colors of the diamond celebration, but based on your photos it does seem like Main Street feels way less festive than in prior years.



I believe the Frozen unit is the tallest unit which it would be hard to put the garlands over MS. Seeing the Christmas season at DL was not the same with the Diamond Celebration going on. 

Thanks Janet. It was fun trying out the FF and lens during the trip.




egritz said:


> We are on our drive home from 6 days in Disney. It was much more crowded than the same week last year,  but it wasn't as bad as I had feared.  I took a fair amount of pictures but it will be a whlie until I can post them (and Brett's pictures are far superior to what I could capture one handed while either steering the stroller or holding my 4 year olds hand).
> I was pleasantly surprised that the Star Wars stuff wasnt insane and we were able to enjoy the display and the characters. We got to ride almost everything we wanted to,  and (sadly) watched Aladdin for the very last time (I'm teary eyed just writing that). I definitely missed the Main Street Garlands and the Winter Castle.



Hope you had a great time. The crowds were manageable (not like Christmas Break crowds) at the DLR during last weekend. It was busy but not insanely busy. We always like to see any DLR Christmas pictures on this thread and will look forward to seeing your pictures.

Just the first day of SW Season of the Force on Monday morning to the afternoon was like a Zoo. There were long queues for Hyperspace Mountain, Star Tours, M&G for Chewbacca and Darth Vader at Launch Bay. The one that was crazy in my opinion was the popcorn queue for the Tie Fighter Popcorn Bucket. There was a line from the popcorn stand close to the Tomorrowland Terrace stage which was under construction. Glad that i was able to get my Tie Fighter popcorn bucket before that queue got ugly or worse run out.


----------



## keahgirl8

Another food update...Cafe Orleans still had pumpkin beignets as of yesterday!


----------



## dolphingirl47

mom2rtk said:


> DL was my refuge after the MK lost theirs.



You have to come and visit Disneyland Paris. They still have the Christmas garlands.







janae7 said:


> I've gathered that you should go to Candy Palace right at rope drop and get a wristband, but can you come back any time to pick up the candy cane?



I headed to Candy Palace as soon as I was in the park and got a wristband for the 3rd and final batch for the day. I was advised that I could pick up my candy cane between 12 and 4. The earlier batches got earlier pick up times.

Corinna


----------



## gottalovepluto

Ugh my 3rd edit, I'm having issues on my iPhone lol!... Any update on the beignet situation at Cafe Orleans? Are they selling both candy cane and regular? Any one tried the candy cane? I tried searching the thread for info but didn't see much. I'm devastated there aren't gingerbread ones this year!


----------



## mvf-m11c

gottalovepluto said:


> Ugh my 3rd edit, I'm having issues on my iPhone lol!... Any update on the beignet situation at Cafe Orleans? Are they selling both candy cane and regular? Any one tried the candy cane? I tried searching the thread for info but didn't see much. I'm devastated there aren't gingerbread ones this year!



Here is the Disney Parks Blog link that will tell you The Complete Guide to Specialty Food and Beverage Offerings for Merriest Place on Earth at Disneyland Resort

When I went last weekend, the Mint Julep Bar were selling the Candy Cane Beignets. It says on the Mint Julep Bar menu on the DL website Mint Julep Bar that they are selling both the Candy Cane and the regular beignets.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mvf-m11c said:


> Here is the Disney Parks Blog link that will tell you The Complete Guide to Specialty Food and Beverage Offerings for Merriest Place on Earth at Disneyland Resort
> 
> When I went last weekend, the Mint Julep Bar were selling the Candy Cane Beignets. It says on the Mint Julep Bar menu on the DL website Mint Julep Bar that they are selling both the Candy Cane and the regular beignets.


Mint Julep Bar, that's the info I was looking for! Picturing that in my mind, I don't know why I wrote Cafe Orleans!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We arrived yesterday and are having a great time. Only went into the parks for a little bit yesterday and started our morning at Disneyland today. EMH/MM was empty today! We didn't get to the gates until 6:40am and were still first at a gate. Walked with purpose to PP, where we were the first family of the day! Even when we got off, it was only a 15 min wait. Walked on Mr. Toad's, Pinocchio  (×2), Dumbo, Alice,  Storybook Canal and Matterhorn. At this point it was 7:45 and I figured Tomorrowland had to be a mad house, but when I checked the Disneyland app, it showed a 15 min wait for HSM. Turns out the 15 mins was just the walk to get on because we walked straight on. When we got off, the wait was posted at 60 mins, as regular park openon had happened. Bought our tie fighter popcorn bucket, then went on ST (15 mins) and Buzz (walk on) before checking in for our Discover the Magic Tour. Will write more about that later, but it was great and helped beat the crowds, which are out now! Back at the hotel (PPH) now - 2 bedroom suite, theme park view and absolutely perfect! I love it.

I will try to post updates through out the week and will do a general review when I get home.

PPH Tree


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Only about a week and a half away form our trip!! Can't wait! This will be my first trip to Disneyland at Christmas time.


----------



## Angel Ariel

We just got back from our first holiday trip to DLR.  It is beautiful!!  The only holiday thing we totally missed that I'm sad about is Viva Navidad.  We didn't spend as much time in DCA as we were planning to (various things happening to cause that), and we just didn't make it back there. But the Christmas Fantasy parade,all the overlays, the musical performances that happen throughout the parks...just awesome!


----------



## jeanico2000

Is there some kind of race or morning event happening in Disneyland park on Sunday December 6th (other than the CP in the evening)? I recall reading something somewhere, but don't really remember what it was I saw or where I found it. Thanks for any help you can provide! I'm still trying to decide if we want to go to DL (nice long hours!) or CA on that day, or the next (we have 2 full park days, no hoppers, Sun Dec 6 and Mon Dec 7).


----------



## ttig34

I need to not look at the weather forecast for a few weeks from now. The only days it shows rain for like the whole month are the 4 days I am there.  Hope that changes, as I am not one who likes rain while I am there- especially every day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

its changed was rain sat now shows rain for wed when we are there. I wouldn't mind sat having rain since its a 9 crowd day maybe it would help clear some of the park LOL


----------



## ttig34

JadeDarkstar said:


> its changed was rain sat now shows rain for wed when we are there. I wouldn't mind sat having rain since its a 9 crowd day maybe it would help clear some of the park LOL


yeah, mine shows rain wed, thurs,  fri and sat when I am there.  One day -okay- maybe less crowds. but not all 4. I want to see the parades, fireworks, go to Thunder Ranch BBQ and various rides which won't work with rain. It is still 16 days out, so I know weather forecast can certainly change.


----------



## janae7

lvdis said:


> This link seems to explain the process pretty well -  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/11/15/2015-disneyland-candy-cane-dates-announced/
> Make sure to look at the dates near the bottom.  Some days it happens in DL at the Candy Palace and other days it's in DCA at Trolley Treats.



This was exactly what I was looking for, thanks so much!


----------



## Pinktink11

I wouldn't worry too much about the rain forecast for 16 days out. A lot can change before then. I'm okay with a little bit of rain, maybe it will keep the locals home. I hope that it doesn't dump rain like it did when we were there in December last year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## keahgirl8

gottalovepluto said:


> Ugh my 3rd edit, I'm having issues on my iPhone lol!... Any update on the beignet situation at Cafe Orleans? Are they selling both candy cane and regular? Any one tried the candy cane? I tried searching the thread for info but didn't see much. I'm devastated there aren't gingerbread ones this year!



At Cafe Orleans, they had all 3 kinds.  I don't know how long that will last, but that was the case on Saturday.

Holy hot weather!  Singing Christmas carols in 90 degree weather...welcome to California!


----------



## sgrap

calilou said:


> Is anyone at the Grand this week? Is it decorated? Is the tree up? How about the special hot cocoa and treats bar they set up in the lobby. Is it up? I'll be so sad if the Grand isn't already in its full Christmas glory when we are there this Sunday.


You know the answer by now . . . we were there Nov 17-22 and it was decorated with the treats bar.  Gingerbread house was up and getting more decorated as the week went on.  So I think the answer was a definite yes!


----------



## crystal1313

We went for a quick one day trip on Sunday, Nov. 22.  We were torn to park hop or not and decided not to with the intention of adding a hopper if crowds got insane.  Crowds were very manageable!  We were pleased.

My boys are 7 & 6 and got up super early because they were excited, so we got to the DL at 7:45 and took our spot in front of the entrance to Tomorrowland waiting for rope drop.  We had a strategy and it worked perfect!  Strategy was I was going to go ahead and pull FP for Hyperspace Mountain, DH and boys were going to stand by line for Space Mountain, I would meet them in line.  Crowd control was super organized and there wasn't any chaos that I saw.  Walked right up to get a FP, as soon as I was done saw my family and was able to easily meet them in the stand by line.  Basically walked onto Hyperspace Mountain (less than a 5 min wait).  LOVED IT!  Our FP was for 8:55.  Then we headed to Star Tours stand by line, waited maybe ten minutes, if that.  LOVED that as well!  Was able to pull a FP for Star Tours, then headed back to Hyperspace Mountain for our FP.  Took a break after that and then rode Star Tours again.  Was able to pull one more FP for Hyperspace Mountain for 6pm.  We were really happy with being able to ride Hyperspace Mountain 3 times in a day and Star Tours twice with minimal waits.

I was totally impressed with the crowd control throughout the day, especially in the morning at rope drop and in the evening with the fireworks.  It was really well organized and I never felt trapped.  Lots of CM's directing people.

We also got to mark off two other large items off our to do list:  Santa and Darth Vader.  Santa in Critter Country was FANTASTIC!  This was the first year my 6 year old would even approach Santa, and he LOVED him!  First, the line was not long at all.  The line had the cutest decorations too.  The CM's were fantastic!  And Santa spent a lot of time with my boys and really made them feel comfortable and special.  He even knew what they were asking for (video game stuff) and it was very magical.  We got a lot of photopass photos and also the CM giving out Candy Canes was sweet enough to take some family photos of us with my camera as well.

We also did the Visa meet n greet with Darth Vader.  We just got our Visa in September, so this was new to us.  The line was super short, we waited 20 min at the most.  We got there a little after 4pm.  Vader was AWESOME!  He even talks to you (although I thought his voice was a little quiet to hear-but maybe he was scaring kids with it louder?) and my kids were in awe.  We also got some family photos there along with a free voucher for a 5x7.  Photo turned out great!

We also made sure to ride the DL Railroad and let the boys play on Tom Sawyer Island.  Only bummer was they closed It's a Small world between the two sets of fireworks and my youngest couldn't stay up late enough to ride it.  We should have probably done that earlier in the day.  Lesson learned! 

Great trip overall! We had a blast =)


----------



## JadeDarkstar

awesome day glade you had fun and had such a good time. thanks for sharing


----------



## moulinette

Would Haunted Mansion be listed under "Closed for Refurbishment" if it was closing on the 7th (the day after the holiday season ends)? Does this mean it will be open on the 7th and possibly the rest of the week? The site just has Soarin' listed as being closed.


----------



## jsilvers

A very obscure Season of the Force item ... if you take the "Holiday Time at Disneyland" tour, at one of the stops they play an audio clip of Princess Leia's "Life Day" speech from the 1978 Star Wars Holiday Special.  Given how hard George Lucas has tried to use his Jedi powers make everyone forget that the show even existed, I was quite amazed that it was included - I think it now may be the only live-action portion of the special to have had any kind of "official" release, ephemeral as it may be...


----------



## Lucysmom2

Happy Thanksgining to Sherry and all those who frequent this thread. In 20 days we will be surrounded by Disney cheer. Oh, so much to be thankful for!!


----------



## CaptBane

This time next week we will be surrounded by Disney magic


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Question for you experts....our 30 day mark to book the holidaytime tour is on Monday.  We live in the central time zone, what time should we call to book the tour?  Thanks!


----------



## Kauai4life

ajrwdwgirl said:


> Question for you experts....our 30 day mark to book the holidaytime tour is on Monday.  We live in the central time zone, what time should we call to book the tour?  Thanks!


8 am Pacific time.


----------



## Astylla

Thanksgiving at Disneyland was amazing today. We got a late for us start because of a tedious 8 hour drive from the Bay Area. We arrived at Ramada Maingate at the Park around 1am and passed out.

I grabbed some donuts and bagels for us from breakfast and we left for the parks around 9am. Quick walk and bag check was on point with all lanes and extra open. Even the main gates were easy , 10 minutes and in by around 9:30am. Grabbed Hyper space mountain passes for the afternoon.

We had noon reservations for DLH thanksgiving feast so we rode BTMRR and Mark Twain before the buffet. OMG THE FOOD WAS AMAZING. We spent a good hour and a half eating and doing the character meet and greets , Robin Hood , friar tuck , the country bears, Pocahontas and Meeko , and I heard Pluto and Horace were around.

Around 2:30 we walked back into DL and realized a parade was soon , the holiday parade and saw there were curbside sears everywhere and grabbed them. I then grabbed FP for BTMRR again as others were gone and joined hubby. The parade was awesome.

Then it was hyper space mountain and OMG SO WORTH IT. Afterwards we grabbed a late dinner at pizza port - Darth by chocolate is a must. The red velvet cake on the bottom is divine. I really enjoyed the curry chicken pizza but the spice adds up quick ! We then headed back to BTMRR to use the FP , then knocked out Jingle Cruise ( which is so good ) , Haunted Mansion with a 15 minute wait due to just coming back up, Casey Jr. , and storybook canal boats. We decided to head to IASW and realized fireworks were soon. We had people in front of us dissatisfied it was closed so we got a front rope spot. The second fireworks show was seriously not even that crowded at IASW. We met an awesome couple and chatted with them then waited for IASW to reopen , rode it with them before walking back.

We expected absolute chaos and we asked ourselves where the crowds were lol. We think having the early dinner was a lifesaver as we zigged as they zagged. It was a perfect day.


----------



## JenB1104

We just returned from our trip last night and as WDW vets, we loved Disneyland - especially during the holidays.  The Haunted Mansion overlay for the holidays was amazing and so was It's a Small World.  The fireworks were great, and by chance we discovered that standing in the middle of main street packed shoulder to shoulder was the best view and experience with the music and projections on all of the buildings.  When we saw them from other areas of the park it just did not compare.  The peppermint ice cream was sooooooo good as were the beignets.  This thread was great for prepping for the trip - thanks everyone!


----------



## koalagirl5

We leave in less than 24 hours, so I'm loving everyone's notes on how their trips went!! 

DD had a cold last weekend, and I thought I had dodged the bullet. Nope! Woke up this morning with a full fledged head cold. Luckily, she got over it fast, but now I have to try and pack while I try and take care of myself. Tomorrow's flight may be interesting. 

I figure being slightly under the weather in DL has got to be better than being stuck at home, right?


----------



## tlcdoula

koalagirl5 said:


> We leave in less than 24 hours, so I'm loving everyone's notes on how their trips went!!
> 
> DD had a cold last weekend, and I thought I had dodged the bullet. Nope! Woke up this morning with a full fledged head cold. Luckily, she got over it fast, but now I have to try and pack while I try and take care of myself. Tomorrow's flight may be interesting.
> 
> I figure being slightly under the weather in DL has got to be better than being stuck at home, right?



Sorry you are sick, I always seem to be sick just before we go away on holidays someone always gets me.  Have a safe flight and I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## millie0312

koalagirl5 said:


> We leave in less than 24 hours, so I'm loving everyone's notes on how their trips went!!
> 
> DD had a cold last weekend, and I thought I had dodged the bullet. Nope! Woke up this morning with a full fledged head cold. Luckily, she got over it fast, but now I have to try and pack while I try and take care of myself. Tomorrow's flight may be interesting.
> 
> I figure being slightly under the weather in DL has got to be better than being stuck at home, right?


Maybe try some Zicam? It's supposed to help cold symptoms go away faster and it does help with things like a stuffy nose at least- hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## Angel Ariel

millie0312 said:


> Maybe try some Zicam? It's supposed to help cold symptoms go away faster and it does help with things like a stuffy nose at least- hope you have a great trip!!


I have found Zicam to help if I start it when I first start feeling sick.


----------



## koalagirl5

tlcdoula said:


> Sorry you are sick, I always seem to be sick just before we go away on holidays someone always gets me.  Have a safe flight and I hope you feel better soon!!



Thank you!



millie0312 said:


> Maybe try some Zicam? It's supposed to help cold symptoms go away faster and it does help with things like a stuffy nose at least- hope you have a great trip!!





Angel Ariel said:


> I have found Zicam to help if I start it when I first start feeling sick.



I'm a firm believer in Zicam as well. I had been taking it faithfully until about Wednesday. I immediately started up again as soon as I woke up lol. I've also got an essential oil thieves mix that I applied this morning. I figure it can't hurt!


----------



## Astylla

For what it's worth I was so very sick this week and am nearly over it now and find Mucinex Severe cold and flu caplets worK amazing. Two in the morning then don't need anything until night , just layer because it's been a bit chilly with gusty breezes . I also wanted to add I will never stay anywhere but across the street or onsite again. The convience is amazing. Last night we dragged ourselves back to Ramada maingate at the park and were warm in bed so fast. We asked ourselves why we spent 3 years driving LOL. It's just worth it , the slightly higher cost is so worth it. We already rebooked our December stay here next week.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am gonna get some zicam tomorrow just to be safe I have had a few run down days and headaches this last week. ppl say I'm just to excited and over stressing for our trip. I just want to be ready.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Astylla said:


> For what it's worth I was so very sick this week and am nearly over it now and find Mucinex Severe cold and flu caplets worK amazing. Two in the morning then don't need anything until night , just layer because it's been a bit chilly with gusty breezes . I also wanted to add I will never stay anywhere but across the street or onsite again. The convience is amazing. Last night we dragged ourselves back to Ramada maingate at the park and were warm in bed so fast. We asked ourselves why we spent 3 years driving LOL. It's just worth it , the slightly higher cost is so worth it. We already rebooked our December stay here next week.



It was getting chilly at night while we were there too.  We found it very helpful to rent a locker and put the stuff we needed for the nighttime in there and just come back and retrieve it after the sun went down.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> It was getting chilly at night while we were there too.  We found it very helpful to rent a locker and put the stuff we needed for the nighttime in there and just come back and retrieve it after the sun went down.


 

It was chilly in the evening even when we were there the end of October with some very hot afternoons.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> It was chilly in the evening even when we were there the end of October with some very hot afternoons.


Yeah..our last 2 days especially, it was like 80 degrees in the afternoon, but once the sun went down it got quite chilly pretty quickly


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> Yeah..our last 2 days especially, it was like 80 degrees in the afternoon, but once the sun went down it got quite chilly pretty quickly


 

We had at least one day it was over 90, I mean so hot I had to leave the park and escape it in the afternoons. What a pleasant surprise to actually get chilly that night watching Fantasmic. In my mind that's a huge advantage Anaheim has over Orlando. There it would typically have stayed hot and humid even after the sun went down. That made our 2 experiences with Mickey's Halloween Party much more pleasant.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry popping in not going to Disneyland this year for the holidays our trip is in January for DS 5th birthday.

I have started watching Christmas movies would love your guidance on which ones to DVR and which ones to skip. 

Thanks!


----------



## haileymarie92

Two sleeps and we leave for our Christmas Disney trip!! We have the welcome to disneyland tour and BTR bbq planned. Thinking about adding in a breakfast on one of the days!


----------



## JennyN

Is anyone aware of the carriage rides in DTD.  I havnt noticed it mentioned here or been able to find it on the DL website but it appeared on Facebook on Disneyland Today. I just wondered if anyone had any information on it, like price etc.


----------



## superkick555

https://twitter.com/DisneylandToday/status/670653883459477505 says there 25$ for up to 4 people


----------



## Lucysmom2

I'm worried about our moderator, Sherry. It's not like her to be so absent from this thread. She loves Christmas! Let's keep her in our thoughts until she surfaces.


----------



## dolphingirl47

She has been posting on Facebook. I think she is just very busy at the moment.

Corinna


----------



## Astylla

Leaving today from our Thanksgiving trip I have to admit the crowds were never insane. I never heard about any capacity closures or concerns , people were nearly all very friendly and so many great CM's too. There was no chaos , even WOC winter dreams Friday night was fairly calm just very COLD. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful time.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

OH ty for the link I have been looking every where for the horse ride in dtd we think it would be so cool on our first night.


----------



## superkick555

Going Dec6-12th for the first time and I cant wait


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Glad to hear Sherry is on FB--I had been wondering where she was too. (I don't use FB). Sherry, thinking of you and I know, I got yesterday at Target some Peppermint Ho Ho's by Hostess. I had never had them before and they're good. They  reminded me a little of Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies. A minty FYI to all. 

I am super duper excited my own trip will start on Thursday, yay. So glad to have read happy reports in this thread, too


----------



## rwhistler92

I found 60th Holiday pressed pennies at World of Disney this week.
Oh, and the holiday brownie bake at BTRB is yummy!


----------



## JohnandMichelle

koalagirl5 said:


> We leave in less than 24 hours, so I'm loving everyone's notes on how their trips went!!
> 
> DD had a cold last weekend, and I thought I had dodged the bullet. Nope! Woke up this morning with a full fledged head cold. Luckily, she got over it fast, but now I have to try and pack while I try and take care of myself. Tomorrow's flight may be interesting.
> 
> I figure being slightly under the weather in DL has got to be better than being stuck at home, right?


 Dear koalagirl5, good luck and I'm wishing you well with your head cold. Hopefully the worst is over and the MAGIC of being in Disneyland takes over and you feel no pain!! Best of wishes 



Angel Ariel said:


> It was getting chilly at night while we were there too.  We found it very helpful to rent a locker and put the stuff we needed for the nighttime in there and just come back and retrieve it after the sun went down.


 How much are the lockers?


----------



## egritz

Can anyone check to see if they have the 2015 Photo Ornaments in DL?  Last week I bought one....or so I thought. I just unpacked it to add our picture and hang it on our tree but it is a 2016 one!  If someone can send me a picture of it & the item# so I can call Disney Merchandise to order that would be great.  Thanks!!!


----------



## haileymarie92

We leave in about an hour for Disneyland!! Woo!


----------



## Angel Ariel

JohnandMichelle said:


> How much are the lockers?


It depends on the size you get. I think the small lockers were something like $7 for the day, next size up was $10 or so.


----------



## ptlycloudy

Ok. Only Disney people will understand my excitement and great pixie dust fortune. We are AP holders and decided to drive down from bay area for the holidays since we have never been. So we will be there from 12/24-1/2. I decided to call about tours even though the 30 days for our earlier dates has past. The CM was just as surprised and excited as I was that we were able to book the holiday tour for Christmas eve, as well as Christmas dinner at the Blue Bayou and Welcome to disney tour on the 12/26. We were both so surprised that there were openings he told be to go out and buy a lottery ticket today! So excited now I can hardly believe it! This will be a great finish to a very trying year for my family. Now to read through the thread to see what else to do. I know it will be busy, our plan is to just take our time and enjoy.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

how cool Have fun at Christmas time.


----------



## beckykarstetter

Lucysmom2 said:


> I'm worried about our moderator, Sherry. It's not like her to be so absent from this thread. She loves Christmas! Let's keep her in our thoughts until she surfaces.



I got on specifically to look for Sherry E because we decided to go to Disnleyland next Christmas, and she's "tagless" on her profile.  I agree that it's not like her to not be right here answering questions. How long ago did she post on Facebook?


----------



## mgd

Lucysmom2 said:


> I'm worried about our moderator, Sherry. It's not like her to be so absent from this thread. She loves Christmas! Let's keep her in our thoughts until she surfaces.



I wouldn't worry.  It's Thanksgiving weekend.... maybe she is away doing real life stuff with her family this weekend? Moderators have lives too.


----------



## KITKAT0229

rwhistler92 said:


> I found 60th Holiday pressed pennies at World of Disney this week.
> Oh, and the holiday brownie bake at BTRB is yummy!


Where did you find the pressed penny machine for the 60th Holiday?


----------



## KITKAT0229

Angel Ariel said:


> It depends on the size you get. I think the small lockers were something like $7 for the day, next size up was $10 or so.


What's the best way to utilize a locker if you plan to park hop? Put your stuff in a locker at the park you're at the first of the day and just go back to that park at the end? Or are lockers outside the parks? I don't remember seeing them last time we were there but think we might use them this time to keep a change of clothes in...


----------



## Priory

I'd get a locker in DL since it will always be open latest. Even if you think you're ending with DCA you may leave to see those empty disneyland turnstiles and decide you want one more ride. Yesterday I had a jumbo locker at DCA ($15 by the way) and ended up lugging giant bags around disneyland for 90 minutes at the end of the night... Lol.


----------



## Angel Ariel

KITKAT0229 said:


> What's the best way to utilize a locker if you plan to park hop? Put your stuff in a locker at the park you're at the first of the day and just go back to that park at the end? Or are lockers outside the parks? I don't remember seeing them last time we were there but think we might use them this time to keep a change of clothes in...


There are lockers in the esplanade, outside the DL entrance (all the way to the left of the turnstiles).  We made the mistake of getting a locker inside DCA the first day we park hopped, and we forgot to pick up our stuff on the way out.  From that point on, we used the esplanade lockers when we knew we were park hopping and it worked out great.  Then we didn't need to worry about which park we were ending the day in, which park closed first, etc.


----------



## KITKAT0229

Angel Ariel said:


> There are lockers in the esplanade, outside the DL entrance (all the way to the left of the turnstiles).  We made the mistake of getting a locker inside DCA the first day we park hopped, and we forgot to pick up our stuff on the way out.  From that point on, we used the esplanade lockers when we knew we were park hopping and it worked out great.  Then we didn't need to worry about which park we were ending the day in, which park closed first, etc.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Metalliman98

Just FYI for anybody booking a holiday tour the week between Xmas and New Years, it looks like they are doing four tours (two morning, two afternoon), at least for 12/30.  Also, it's previously been reported that they can't do reservations for tours exactly 30 days out until 8 am pacific, but I called at 7:45 am this morning and got our spots no problem.


----------



## moulinette

Does anyone know if they stop serving the Christmas themed food at quick service on the 6th, when the holiday season officially ends, or the 10th which seems to be the last day before they take decorations down?


----------



## AquaDame

Metalliman98 said:


> Just FYI for anybody booking a holiday tour the week between Xmas and New Years, it looks like they are doing four tours (two morning, two afternoon), at least for 12/30.  Also, it's previously been reported that they can't do reservations for tours exactly 30 days out until 8 am pacific, but I called at 7:45 am this morning and got our spots no problem.



Great to know, I am calling tomorrow morning for NYE. Would you happen to remember the four times they offered you..? I assume the morning is for first parade and the second two for the latter, right?


----------



## Metalliman98

AquaDame said:


> Great to know, I am calling tomorrow morning for NYE. Would you happen to remember the four times they offered you..? I assume the morning is for first parade and the second two for the latter, right?



it's the two times they list on the website, plus five minutes later for both.  so 12:45 and 12:50 for afternoon, can't recall what morning times were.  yes, morning should be first parade run, afternoon the second


----------



## keahgirl8

Angel Ariel said:


> There are lockers in the esplanade, outside the DL entrance (all the way to the left of the turnstiles).  We made the mistake of getting a locker inside DCA the first day we park hopped, and we forgot to pick up our stuff on the way out.  From that point on, we used the esplanade lockers when we knew we were park hopping and it worked out great.  Then we didn't need to worry about which park we were ending the day in, which park closed first, etc.



Do you mean the ones in the picnic area?  Those are the ones we used last week.  Very handy!  The only thing is that it is outside of security, so you have to go through twice...once when you enter the esplanade, then again when you come back in from the lockers.


----------



## rwhistler92

KITKAT0229 said:


> Where did you find the pressed penny machine for the 60th Holiday?


At the World of Disney store in DTD.


----------



## AquaDame

Metalliman98 said:


> it's the two times they list on the website, plus five minutes later for both.  so 12:45 and 12:50 for afternoon, can't recall what morning times were.  yes, morning should be first parade run, afternoon the second



Gotcha, that means they are at 10 & 10:05. Thank you!


----------



## Niltiac

keahgirl8 said:


> Do you mean the ones in the picnic area?  Those are the ones we used last week.  Very handy!  The only thing is that it is outside of security, so you have to go through twice...once when you enter the esplanade, then again when you come back in from the lockers.


I could be mistaken because I've only used them once, but I seem to remember there being lockers inside the security check area, so you can stop by when park hopping without going through security.  I'm hoping someone will confirm if I'm remembering right because I was planning on using these next week.


----------



## Angel Ariel

keahgirl8 said:


> Do you mean the ones in the picnic area?  Those are the ones we used last week.  Very handy!  The only thing is that it is outside of security, so you have to go through twice...once when you enter the esplanade, then again when you come back in from the lockers.


No, the ones I'm referring to are in the esplanade itself. You do not have to exit or reenter through bag check to get to them

Here is the location I'm taking about, circled in yellow.  We did not need to exit and reenter through bag check to access these


----------



## modegard

Do you know if you can purchase the Disney's Magical Fireplace DVD anywhere in DL or DD?  I am in Canada and they will not ship it to me from Disneystore.com or Amazon, but we will be there next week so can hopefully pick one up!

Merilee


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I went to Baskin and Robbins today and had pink peppermint stick ice cream with hot fudge. It was awesome and made up for that horrible Dreyers a week or so ago. I will try the pink Dreyers this week at DL as surely it must be better than that horribly disappointing white peppermint wonderland. As a Baskin Robbins FYI at least this year every month that has 31 days, on the 31st scoops are $1.31 each. Also if you sign up for emails from BR, they often send coupons including on the first of the month for BOGO Free. It's usually to promote the flavor of the month but the coupon is valid on any flavor. I did not see a December flavor of the month today so it might be the peppermint


----------



## pudinhd

Tonight is the 50th anniversary special about A Charlie Brown Christmas!!    It's on ABC if anyone is interested.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Metalliman98 said:


> Just FYI for anybody booking a holiday tour the week between Xmas and New Years, it looks like they are doing four tours (two morning, two afternoon), at least for 12/30.  Also, it's previously been reported that they can't do reservations for tours exactly 30 days out until 8 am pacific, but I called at 7:45 am this morning and got our spots no problem.



My husband called and got our tour this morning.  He didn't say (nor have I had a chance to ask him yet) anything about the 4 tours.   Ours starts at 12:45.  I wonder what times the other tours are.  Doesn't the tour include a special area for viewing the Christmas parade?   With 4 tours in one day, that better be a big viewing area, or maybe there are multiple viewing areas reserved.


----------



## rwhistler92

ajrwdwgirl said:


> My husband called and got our tour this morning.  He didn't say (nor have I had a chance to ask him yet) anything about the 4 tours.   Ours starts at 12:45.  I wonder what times the other tours are.  Doesn't the tour include a special area for viewing the Christmas parade?   With 4 tours in one day, that better be a big viewing area, or maybe there are multiple viewing areas reserved.


Viewing area is facing IASW. The area holds 2 tour groups (20 or less per tour). There were 2 rows of seats. 
There are 2 Holiday parades, so the area shouldn't be too crowded.


----------



## Metalliman98

ajrwdwgirl said:


> My husband called and got our tour this morning.  He didn't say (nor have I had a chance to ask him yet) anything about the 4 tours.   Ours starts at 12:45.  I wonder what times the other tours are.  Doesn't the tour include a special area for viewing the Christmas parade?   With 4 tours in one day, that better be a big viewing area, or maybe there are multiple viewing areas reserved.



The morning tours go out at 10 and 10:05 and get seating for the first run of the parade.  The afternoon tours go out at 12:45 and 12:50 and get seating for the second run of the parade.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I was able to book our tour spots for NYE this afternoon. CM confirmed that there are 4 tours to allow more guests to book a tour spot.

For those taking the tour on NYE, the CM asked her lead and was told that tour guests would not be allowed in if there is a gate closure. So be in DL early (she suggested more than the 30 minute check-in window) to make sure there won't be any problems.


----------



## AquaDame

theluckyrabbit said:


> I was able to book our tour spots for NYE this afternoon. CM confirmed that there are 4 tours to allow for more guests to book a tour spot.
> 
> For those taking the tour on NYE, the CM asked her lead and was told that tour guests would not be allowed in if there is a gate closure. So be in DL early (she suggested more than the 30 minute check-in window) to make sure there won't be any problems.



Wow, they started booking it a day early? I thought this morning was 30 out.. oh well, no issues booking it this morning anyway even if I'm frustrated on principle!


----------



## haileymarie92

At the parks!

We did Welcome to Disneyland tour yesterday. This morning we are doing Walk in Walts Footsteps! Loving all the Christmas decor, though I do miss the Christmas castle!


----------



## lvdis

Will it be dark when the Christmas Fantasy Parade ends if it starts at 4:30 on December 6th?


----------



## haileymarie92

lvdis said:


> Will it be dark when the Christmas Fantasy Parade ends if it starts at 4:30 on December 6th?


Probably. Or at least sunset timing. 


We did Walt in Walts Footsteps today! It was great!! Lots of interesting information. We rode Alice (though it broke down while we were on), the train, and Small World Holiday. We had lunch at the Jolly Holiday, and then toured the Dream Suite, which was amazing!! They also gave us each two fast passes to be used on any ride in either park (not sure if this was because Alice broke down, or if it's a normal thing)


----------



## superkick555

How did you like the welcome to disneyland tour?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AquaDame said:


> Wow, they started booking it a day early? I thought this morning was 30 out.. oh well, no issues booking it this morning anyway even if I'm frustrated on principle!



I was really surprised, too! So was the CM! She looked just to see when the NYE tours would open up, and they were already available. She didn't seem to think this was the norm. Glad you got your tour spots!


----------



## ten6mom

So I am doing the Holiday Tour in a couple of weeks (the later one) so presumably we will see the later Christmas parade.  Any thoughts on whether that would put us in a good position for the early fireworks show (whatever time that might be at???)


----------



## haileymarie92

superkick555 said:


> How did you like the welcome to disneyland tour?


It was also good, but very different from the walk in Walts footsteps tour. 

In the welcome tour, you don't get the audio equiptment, so you just have to get close to your guide. She took us through California Adventure first and basically just shows you the lands. We rode Ariel and then got fast passes for WOC. Then we took a short bathroom break and headed back to Disneyland. There she again showed us the lands. We rode the train and Pirates. Then she brought us back to the front and we got our pins. This tour did include priority seating for either Mickey and the Magical Map or Aladdin. We went with Aladdin and got to have our choice of seat (basically they just let you in first). They'll also make dining reservations for you if you want, but we already had some. We only spent $20 each for the tour (AP holders), so I'd say it was at least worth that due to the priority seating, pin, and fast passes. 


If you're looking for disneyland history, I strongly recommend Walk in Walts Footsteps. It was great!



lvdis said:


> Will it be dark when the Christmas Fantasy Parade ends if it starts at 4:30 on December 6th?


We watched the 4:30 parade yesterday. We watched from town hall area, so the parade was still going on when it ended for us, but it finished going by us at 5 and it was not yet dark, but definitely getting there. I'd say it was dark by 5:20ish


----------



## CaptBane

We leave tomorrow for DISNEYLAND! Can't wait! It's going to be a sleepless night lol!


----------



## keahgirl8

superkick555 said:


> How did you like the welcome to disneyland tour?



I haven't done it, but I'd do Walk in Walt's Footsteps.  It's amazing!


----------



## Lucysmom2

Two weeks, two weeks, two weeks!! I'm so excited!! But so much to get ready!


----------



## Kilala

I so wish they had a Christmas party here at DL like they do at MK. It is very rare that I get to go on the Holidays to DL.


----------



## skellinton

Is it true that Jack is appearing as Sandy Claws for meets and greets?  I would DIE if it were true, but I won't be able to sleep until I know!
Also, has anyone seen the Zero popcorn boxes still?  I will be there Saturday and will be looking for that first thing!  I would also like a balloon bucket, but understand that is unlikely.  
But, please, someone let me know about Sandy Claws!


----------



## lvdis

skellinton said:


> Is it true that Jack is appearing as Sandy Claws for meets and greets?  I would DIE if it were true, but I won't be able to sleep until I know!
> Also, has anyone seen the Zero popcorn boxes still?  I will be there Saturday and will be looking for that first thing!  I would also like a balloon bucket, but understand that is unlikely.
> But, please, someone let me know about Sandy Claws!


That would be really cool! Now I'm wondering too!


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Finished packing! Tomorrow morning, bright and early, we leave for Disneyland!! So excited!!!


----------



## haileymarie92

skellinton said:


> Is it true that Jack is appearing as Sandy Claws for meets and greets?  I would DIE if it were true, but I won't be able to sleep until I know!
> Also, has anyone seen the Zero popcorn boxes still?  I will be there Saturday and will be looking for that first thing!  I would also like a balloon bucket, but understand that is unlikely.
> But, please, someone let me know about Sandy Claws!


No idea about Sandy Claws, but the Zero popcorn boxes were still being sold yesterday when I was there.


----------



## dolphingirl47

skellinton said:


> Is it true that Jack is appearing as Sandy Claws for meets and greets?  I would DIE if it were true, but I won't be able to sleep until I know!
> Also, has anyone seen the Zero popcorn boxes still?  I will be there Saturday and will be looking for that first thing!  I would also like a balloon bucket, but understand that is unlikely.
> But, please, someone let me know about Sandy Claws!



Last year he did not. He was just out in this standard outfit. If you want to see Jack as Sandy Claws, you need to come to Disneyland Paris. This was one of the highlights of my recent trip to Disneyland Paris.

Corinna


----------



## siskaren

dolphingirl47 said:


> Last year he did not. He was just out in this standard outfit. If you want to see Jack as Sandy Claws, you need to come to Disneyland Paris. This was one of the highlights of my recent trip to Disneyland Paris.



He's also at the MVMCP at WDW.



Kilala said:


> I so wish they had a Christmas party here at DL like they do at MK. It is very rare that I get to go on the Holidays to DL.



I don't think you'll get a lot of agreement here because it would most likely mean that the Christmas parade and fireworks would be made party-exclusive events like they are at WDW, and most DL regulars would not be happy about paying extra to see something that they've been able to see for free for years (well, free with regular park admission).


----------



## Angrose

skellinton said:


> Is it true that Jack is appearing as Sandy Claws for meets and greets?  I would DIE if it were true, but I won't be able to sleep until I know!
> Also, has anyone seen the Zero popcorn boxes still?  I will be there Saturday and will be looking for that first thing!  I would also like a balloon bucket, but understand that is unlikely.
> But, please, someone let me know about Sandy Claws!


I was there the weekend before Thanksgiving and Jack was not appearing as Sandy Claws. They have a really nice indoor meet and greet area for him and Sally now, it's the walkway between Pieces of Eight and the Haunted Mansion shop (I can't remember the name of it). The area is decorated with pumpkins and bows, really nice set-up.


----------



## CaptBane

Start of a trip report. so far good first day.
http://www.disboards.com/threads/jo...-60th-holiday-anniversary-dec-3-10th.3467020/


----------



## superkick555

I have 2 questions but I didnt want to make a thread
Does anyone know if Haunted Mansion holiday is currently using Fastpass? 
Is the Royal Theatre currently just showing the Frozen show?


----------



## haileymarie92

superkick555 said:


> I have 2 questions but I didnt want to make a thread
> Does anyone know if Haunted Mansion holiday is currently using Fastpass?
> Is the Royal Theatre currently just showing the Frozen show?


Yes, haunted mansion is using fastpass. At least they were earlier this week. 

Not sure about the royal theater, but I think so.


----------



## mom2rtk

Not sure if it changes over time, but Royal Theater had just stopped using FP when we were there the end of October.


----------



## Kenshin21

Has anybody tried to get the fresh candy canes yet? Do they start handing out wristbands during extra magic hours? Or allow you to line up during the extra hour?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A couple of hours ago I called and booked the Holiday Time tour for my cousin and I for the 31st!    It's going to by my first time there for the New Years and I'm getting excited!!!  There were a few spots for both 10am and 12:45 when I called.  They only mentioned those two times and it seems like some were saying they added 2 more tours?


----------



## beckykarstetter

Hey, I'm going to put this out there again...has anybody heard from Sherry E, either on the Disboards or IRL?  She hasn't posted since November 19th...totLly unlike her.  Just worried and hope she is fine.


----------



## mom2rtk

I haven't kept up entirely with this thread so not sure if anyone has posted. Has Sherry been heard from? I hope all is well with her.



beckykarstetter said:


> Hey, I'm going to put this out there again...has anybody heard from Sherry E, either on the Disboards or IRL?  She hasn't posted since November 19th...totLly unlike her.  Just worried and hope she is fine.


 

Looks like I just missed your post. I agree, I'd sure like to hear that all is well.


----------



## ttig34

beckykarstetter said:


> Hey, I'm going to put this out there again...has anybody heard from Sherry E, either on the Disboards or IRL?  She hasn't posted since November 19th...totLly unlike her.  Just worried and hope she is fine.



She posted on Facebook yesterday, so am sure she is okay.


----------



## DallasToDis

AquaDame said:


> Wow, they started booking it a day early? I thought this morning was 30 out.. oh well, no issues booking it this morning anyway even if I'm frustrated on principle!



When I booked our holiday tour it was 31 days out - the cast member seemed surprised that it was already available.



Metalliman98 said:


> it's the two times they list on the website, plus five minutes later for both.  so 12:45 and 12:50 for afternoon, can't recall what morning times were.  yes, morning should be first parade run, afternoon the second



We were in the 12:45 tour group last Friday and our group actually left after the 12:50 group. When we got over to the parade seating the other group was already seated. So it seems the times just designate the groups, but don't guarantee the departure time.



rwhistler92 said:


> Viewing area is facing IASW. The area holds 2 tour groups (20 or less per tour). There were 2 rows of seats.
> There are 2 Holiday parades, so the area shouldn't be too crowded.



Its a big roped off area and not crowded at all (crowds around the ropes, but not in it). Just an FYI on parade seating. At the end of the tour our guide stopped and gave some closing remarks, plus played a nice little quote from Walt. But it quickly became evident that no one in our group was listening to a word and was instead eyeing the seats and jockeying for position. I had not warned the family of this possible issue before hand. I caught hubby's eye and pointed to the seats with my eyes. He got it. My nine year old will go along wherever I drag her. The twelve year old has somewhat of a tween attitude going on and when I tried to gently move her into a more favorable position without being disruptive she gave me a dirty look and pulled away. As soon as the guide said take your seats there was a mad scramble for the chairs. Sure enough, by the time our entourage made it over there were not four seats together. It was like a bad game of musical chairs - one guy ended up with no seat at all (they of course brought out another). My girls got two seats in the front row and my hubby and I got some in the second row. The second row seats are just fine (unless you are really into taking pictures, then the first would definitely be much better), but I just wish we could have all sat together. I'm sure we could have said something, but just didn't feel like causing a fuss and not sure what they would have done. Just a heads up.


----------



## modegard

We have our Holiday Tour scheduled for Dec 11th and I was worried about the parade seating.  There are six of us, and I assumed we would be three in the front row and three in the back row.  Sounds like it will not be organized seating.  Oh boy.  Hate fighting for a seat, that is the sole reason I booked the tour.  I sure don't haul around a giant camera to take photos of the back of someone's head.  Is there anyone behind the seating?  If you were in the second row could you stand without blocking anyone?    I don't mind doing that.


----------



## Disney127

ttig34 said:


> She posted on Facebook yesterday, so am sure she is okay.



She posted on FB again today.  Just sent her a message on FB to let her know that we are missing her.


----------



## AWalks

Kenshin21 said:


> Has anybody tried to get the fresh candy canes yet? Do they start handing out wristbands during extra magic hours? Or allow you to line up during the extra hour?



We were in DL for EMH on Tuesday and there were a few CMs out on the sidewalk with what appeared to be the candy cane wristbands. I think one of the CMs was also holding up a sign that said something about candy canes on it. We didn't stop so I can't say for sure, but it looked to me like they were handing out the wristbands during EMH.


----------



## lvdis

I have to cancel a BB Fantasmic! dinner reservation that is for this Sunday, 12/6 @ 5:50PM. If you are in need of this reservation, I hope you can pick it up. It should be there in few minutes. Our December trip has to be postponed until Jan 4 - 8.  

Forgot to mention it's for a party of 3 and that seems to be the only way it's showing up in the search right now.


----------



## millie0312

lvdis said:


> I have to cancel a BB Fantasmic! dinner reservation that is for this Sunday, 12/6 @ 5:50PM. If you are in need of this reservation, I hope you can pick it up. It should be there in few minutes. Our December trip has to be postponed until Jan 4 - 8.
> 
> Forgot to mention it's for a party of 3 and that seems to be the only way it's showing up in the search right now.


Sorry to hear that- hugs! At least you are still there for the holidays though


----------



## DallasToDis

modegard said:


> We have our Holiday Tour scheduled for Dec 11th and I was worried about the parade seating.  There are six of us, and I assumed we would be three in the front row and three in the back row.  Sounds like it will not be organized seating.  Oh boy.  Hate fighting for a seat, that is the sole reason I booked the tour.  I sure don't haul around a giant camera to take photos of the back of someone's head.  Is there anyone behind the seating?  If you were in the second row could you stand without blocking anyone?    I don't mind doing that.


There is no one behind the second row so it would be no problem at all to stand up. They're just folding chairs so you could maybe even adjust your chair a little, especially if you were on the end. Not sure if all groups rush to the seats or if ours was just extra anxious. Note that there are different sections for the two different tour groups so you're only "competing" for seats in your own group.



ten6mom said:


> So I am doing the Holiday Tour in a couple of weeks (the later one) so presumably we will see the later Christmas parade.  Any thoughts on whether that would put us in a good position for the early fireworks show (whatever time that might be at???)


The Christmas parade seating faces the IASW facade so would be a great spot if that's the view you want. However, as soon as the parade was over, our sweet little tour guide smiled and said thanks for coming and started folding up the chairs we were sitting in which pretty much translated to move along now, so we were kicked out of the area in a hurry.


----------



## sgrap

I just wanted to jump on and say a big  to Sherry and everyone else who helped us plan our Disneyland Christmas trip!  We were there Nov. 17-22, and while it wasn't quite the 'quiet' week we had hoped (thank you, Season of the Force!), we had a fabulous time.  Also, a gigantic  to Sherry for the Disney gift card we won!! We thoroughly enjoyed our extra Christmas treats!!!  We hit the ground running as soon as we got home (at 1 a.m. on Monday morning due to a flight delay, that hurt!) and I am still trying to catch up.  I did get through all 857 of my pics and over 200 photopass+ pics, which was quite the job.  

We absolutely loved PTN and the fireworks.  None of us were thrilled with Winter Dreams WOC (my girls are beyond the Frozen age) but we did enjoy Celebrate WOC very much.  If I had to choose, I would choose PTN and Fireworks over either WOC.  

We ate a final meal at BTRBBQ, which we love, although I think I got food poisoning from it.  I was sick a couple hours later after eating dinner and then completely fine the next day, and no one else came down with anything.  Sad, because we love that place. We had a wonderful time with the violin guy who came to our table.  Turns out his father had lived in the same small town in WA where we live.  

The gingerbread 'house' was up and being decorated while we were there at GCH, and it was amazing.  It smells heavenly.  I would recommend going into the lobby even if you aren't staying there. The tree is gigantic and absolutely gorgeous there as well.

I hope all of you who are still waiting to go on your trips have a magical time!


----------



## egritz

skellinton said:


> Is it true that Jack is appearing as Sandy Claws for meets and greets?  I would DIE if it were true, but I won't be able to sleep until I know!
> Also, has anyone seen the Zero popcorn boxes still?  I will be there Saturday and will be looking for that first thing!  I would also like a balloon bucket, but understand that is unlikely.
> But, please, someone let me know about Sandy Claws!



Jack was not Sandy Claws when we saw him the week before Thanksgiving. I agree that his new location is nice! I like that it is tucked away and the backdrop is nice (i.e. not full of park-goers!)

I'm also worried about Sherry. Hope all is okay. 

I've gone through all our pictures (1500 on my camera, over 200 on my AP PP) but haven't done a second round to take out more...I have so many keepers it is going to take me forever to get through them (and to check for duplicates between mine & the PP), and I have to edit a holiday session I did for family first. Oy, the pitfalls of being addicted to pictures!


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Thanks to everyone for all of your information and advice.  We just got back yesterday from an absolutely amazing trip, and I am so glad I read up on this thread before visiting.  We did 2 days at DL and 2 days at DCA, and just loved it.  My three-year-olds were very sad to leave, and woke up this morning at home and asked to go back to Disneyland today.  It was a truly magical trip, so thank you all!


----------



## ppony

Given that this is quite the long thread and I WILL try to read through all of it, I have a question to those that love Disney at Christmas-time and particularly how they feel about DL then as opposed to it when it's not decked out for the holidays? We're WDW lovers for the past 20 years and are just now going to visit DL for the first time. Our favorite time at WDW is Nov-Dec. hands down. Purely for the Christmas spirit and decor. Will I just kick myself if I choose to go in Feb. or March as opposed to Dec. given my love of that holiday vibe?


----------



## sgrap

ppony said:


> Given that this is quite the long thread and I WILL try to read through all of it, I have a question to those that love Disney at Christmas-time and particularly how they feel about DL then as opposed to it when it's not decked out for the holidays? We're WDW lovers for the past 20 years and are just now going to visit DL for the first time. Our favorite time at WDW is Nov-Dec. hands down. Purely for the Christmas spirit and decor. Will I just kick myself if I choose to go in Feb. or March as opposed to Dec. given my love of that holiday vibe?



Well, I love Disneyland any time of the year!  It is decorated for the 60th anniversary until the end of the summer, so it still has a lot of decor.  So I guess the answer depends on how much you love Christmas time vs. Disney on its own.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Do any of the DL or DCA restaurants have Christmas decorations out? We love Cafe Orleans so that's on the list no matter what but I need 1 more table service, thoughts?


----------



## ppony

sgrap said:


> Well, I love Disneyland any time of the year!  It is decorated for the 60th anniversary until the end of the summer, so it still has a lot of decor.  So I guess the answer depends on how much you love Christmas time vs. Disney on its own.


We've only been to WDW and it was in Dec. mid Nov. a number of times and then once in Jan., Oct. and Sept. each. All other visits have been w/ holiday theming because we just love it best then. I just have no expectations for DisneyLAND yet. But I'm suspecting I'm going to not be able to tear ourselves away from Dec.. I know the crowds have been ever increasing at WDW in Dec.., so it's not as pleasant there as it use dto be at that time of year, but given DL is always crowded in a much smaller space, I'm pretty much making that a moot point.


----------



## 94bruin

I have a few questions about NYE and the parades. We'll be there Dec 31-Jan 3

Does Santa still appear in the parade past Dec 25?

I'm considering watching the parades (Christmas, PTN) on New Year's Eve. Do I have to stake out a spot really early? Will people stay in place from the end of the Christmas parade at 3:45 until PTN at 6:15? Am I better off waiting til our 2nd day to watch the parades? Is there somewhere we can view the parades without waiting the entire day? I'm assuming we'd have to stand. Not sure I'd be able to convince my family to sit half the day away on our first day at Disney. Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me!

ETA: I'm going to start a new thread on the board with this exact question.


----------



## dolphingirl47

ppony said:


> Given that this is quite the long thread and I WILL try to read through all of it, I have a question to those that love Disney at Christmas-time and particularly how they feel about DL then as opposed to it when it's not decked out for the holidays? We're WDW lovers for the past 20 years and are just now going to visit DL for the first time. Our favorite time at WDW is Nov-Dec. hands down. Purely for the Christmas spirit and decor. Will I just kick myself if I choose to go in Feb. or March as opposed to Dec. given my love of that holiday vibe?



I have been to Disneyland during most months of the year and it has always been magical. I think you will have a good time whenever you go, but the holiday season is extra special.

Corinna


----------



## AWalks

Ditto what sgrap said above!  I don't get around to commenting very much on the boards, but I do a lot of reading here and I was able to gather so much helpful info for our trip!  Unfortunately, all the help I found here could not completely offset the disappointment of breaking my foot 3 weeks before our trip and being stuck in a wheelchair/on crutches the entire time, but even then I was able to find info on wheelchair and scooter rentals and what to expect for disability access to rides.  My husband and I are definitely going to have to plan an adults-only trip once my foot is healed.  Thanks everyone for all the expertise and advice shared here!


----------



## Angel Ariel

ppony said:


> We've only been to WDW and it was in Dec. mid Nov. a number of times and then once in Jan., Oct. and Sept. each. All other visits have been w/ holiday theming because we just love it best then. I just have no expectations for DisneyLAND yet. But I'm suspecting I'm going to not be able to tear ourselves away from Dec.. I know the crowds have been ever increasing at WDW in Dec.., so it's not as pleasant there as it use dto be at that time of year, but given DL is always crowded in a much smaller space, I'm pretty much making that a moot point.


We were there for the official start of the holiday season in November, and thought it was a great time to go.  The crowds weren't bad.. 8s on the weekend because of the avengers marathon, but even still wait times weren't crazy the way I've seen them be at WDW.  It didn't even feel overly crowded just in the walkways.  The Wednesday and Thursday we were in the parks were, IIRC, observed to be 3s by Touring Plans.  Hyperspace Mtn. and Star Tours had longer lines because they'd just opened the Monday before, but everything else was very reasonable/manageable.  We had a photo shoot inside Disneyland Wednesday morning, and there are so many pictures where it looks like we're alone in the park (but aren't).  Even pictures with the castle in the background weren't very crowded. 

We thought it wsa a great time to go, and we'd do it again...maybe next year


----------



## modegard

DallasToDis said:


> There is no one behind the second row so it would be no problem at all to stand up. They're just folding chairs so you could maybe even adjust your chair a little, especially if you were on the end. Not sure if all groups rush to the seats or if ours was just extra anxious. Note that there are different sections for the two different tour groups so you're only "competing" for seats in your own group.



Awesome!  Thank you so much for the info.  One less thing to stress about.


----------



## Angel Ariel

I want to say thank you to everyone in this thread, as well as the podcast team who helped us plan our trip also!  I think we will be writing up our first ever trip report over on the Disneyland Trip Reports board.  We had such a great time, we're already thinking about how we can manage to come back for the holidays next year and do all the things we didn't get to this year


----------



## valiamo

Kenshin21 said:


> Has anybody tried to get the fresh candy canes yet? Do they start handing out wristbands during extra magic hours? Or allow you to line up during the extra hour?



Was able to get Candy Canes both in DLR Friday and in DCA Monday, the line up in the DLR side was very long at park opening, and the wrist bands were all gone within 30 minutes of opening, the also had a small quantity of pre made candy canes.   We had a return time for 2 PM.   They were wrapped in bubble wrap,and inside of bags, was funny to see people carefully carrying them down Main Street, like they were glass objects and easily breakable..  (little did I know)

We were a DCA for park opening on Monday, and they opened the gates at 8:30. They were just starting to hand out the bands at that time, they did not hand out any bands during extra magic hours, and no line up, only when the crowds were all let in.   The had a large number of pre made candy canes for sale.  We need 1 more for the family, and just got a band for that one and 1 extra to eat later.  There seemed to be lots of availability, as they were still handing out bands well over an hour later.

They are SUPER fragile, and silly me broke one, as we were packing(yes I will be in the dog house for a long time with that bonehead move).

It also appeared that the DLR candy canes were bigger than the DCA candy canes, tho I did not unpack one from the bubble wrap to check.



gottalovepluto said:


> Do any of the DL or DCA restaurants have Christmas decorations out? We love Cafe Orleans so that's on the list no matter what but I need 1 more table service, thoughts?


They all seem to have some sort of decorations up, much more on the DLR side, and very subdued on the DCA side.  Was very nice to see the areas all decorated up.



lvdis said:


> I have to cancel a BB Fantasmic! dinner reservation that is for this Sunday, 12/6 @ 5:50PM. If you are in need of this reservation, I hope you can pick it up. It should be there in few minutes. Our December trip has to be postponed until Jan 4 - 8.
> 
> Forgot to mention it's for a party of 3 and that seems to be the only way it's showing up in the search right now.



Sorry you had to miss it.  We were at the late show on Saturday, and they stopped the show very early on, only about 5 minutes in citing tech difficulties.  We could not get reservations for Sunday, and missed the next day's showing.   Alas we will see it when it comes back in 1-2 years.


----------



## JohnandMichelle

Had anyone eaten at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ in late Dec/Jan? Will it be too cold to enjoy? I want very much to  it before it's no longer available but I don't want DH freezing. Otherwise, any recommendations?


----------



## valiamo

JohnandMichelle said:


> Had anyone eaten at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ in late Dec/Jan? Will it be too cold to enjoy? I want very much to  it before it's no longer available but I don't want DH freezing. Otherwise, any recommendations?



Been real nice in CA lately.  When we flew out this morning it was in the mid 70's.   Make sure you make an early I reservation for the BTRBBQ, as they say they are not taking walk- ups.  We tried several times the past week and it was always a long line up, even with reservations.


----------



## millie0312

Trying to do some updates but can't figure out which post to do them on so I'm updating on my PTR with our adventures and then with how the parks are during our 5 park days too if anyone wants park updates this week (until dec 16)


----------



## lvdis

Since we had to reschedule for Jan 4-8, I need to figure out a few things. I know we will miss the candy cane making, but I wasn't sure about some of the other Christmas things. Do you know if there will still be carolers in the hotels/downtown? What about Santa Claus in the various locations? Oh, and I was looking forward to hearing the bell ringers on Buena Vista Street, will they will be performing? Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterMike

http://www.disboards.com/threads/merry-tubachristmas-in-downtown-disney.3468038/


----------



## NancyIL

I'm in line for Peter Pan right now. If I didn't know it was December, I wouldn't know it was December by the park decorations! I am very underwhelmed by DLP's holiday efforts, at least in this part of Fantasyland! However, I'm looking forward to the Holidaytime tour this afternoon.


----------



## mummabear

Just doing some preplanning for a hopeful stop over next Christmas.

I saw this on the first page:

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks begin in Disneyland

But the Disneyland website seems to be showing Disneyland Forever?

We will likely be there are the 15th, will Fireworks etc be nightly or just weekends?


----------



## tlovesdis

mummabear said:


> Just doing some preplanning for a hopeful stop over next Christmas.
> 
> I saw this on the first page:
> 
> Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks begin in Disneyland
> 
> But the Disneyland website seems to be showing Disneyland Forever?
> 
> We will likely be there are the 15th, will Fireworks etc be nightly or just weekends?



You have something from 2013.  There are no Holiday Magic fireworks this year, only Disneyland Forever.


----------



## sgrap

mummabear said:


> Just doing some preplanning for a hopeful stop over next Christmas.
> 
> I saw this on the first page:
> 
> Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks begin in Disneyland
> 
> But the Disneyland website seems to be showing Disneyland Forever?
> 
> We will likely be there are the 15th, will Fireworks etc be nightly or just weekends?


That is showing an old schedule from 2013 to show when Christmas time events have started in prior years.  Only Disneyland Forever this year.  It was showing every night when we were there Nov 17-22.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mummabear said:


> Just doing some preplanning for a hopeful stop over next Christmas.
> 
> I saw this on the first page:
> 
> Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks begin in Disneyland
> 
> But the Disneyland website seems to be showing Disneyland Forever?
> 
> We will likely be there are the 15th, will Fireworks etc be nightly or just weekends?


Here's a link to the Disneyland entertainment schedule online. https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2015-12-15/


----------



## bhyer

So excited.  Getting down to the last few days before our trip.
Just wondering if anyone could tell me which site gives the most reliable weather forecasts for the Anaheim area.
Please!


----------



## justgrace

Does anyone know if they are still doing the Christmas parade taping this weekend? It was awhile back when I heard that rumor and I haven't heard anything since. 

I've been lurking around this thread and haven't posted. I hope that Sherry is doing okay. It does seem weird that she hasn't posted since it's prime time of the holiday season.


----------



## NancyIL

I just wanted to say that the Holiday Time tour was great!


----------



## mummabear

sgrap said:


> That is showing an old schedule from 2013 to show when Christmas time events have started in prior years.  Only Disneyland Forever this year.  It was showing every night when we were there Nov 17-22.



Do you have any idea if nightly fireworks are the norm for this time of year or is it just for the anniversary?
@Sherry E ? Just trying to work out if I need a weekend night for 2016 like I would normally in Sept/Oct


----------



## ten6mom

NancyIL said:


> I just wanted to say that the Holiday Time tour was great!


 I am glad to hear this as we are driving in for a one day only trip specifically to do this Tour!


----------



## dalstitch45

The fireworks have been running every night this week.  We left the park early because of the heavy fog last night, and could hear the fireworks from our hotel.  I didn't think they would be running.  The fog rolled in so quick and heavy.  We stayed to watch WOC Winter Dreams.  Even though it was slightly delayed, they still showed it.  It was interesting watching the projections in the fog, but still it turned out okay.


----------



## Davidg83

JohnandMichelle said:


> Had anyone eaten at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ in late Dec/Jan? Will it be too cold to enjoy? I want very much to  it before it's no longer available but I don't want DH freezing. Otherwise, any recommendations?



When I was there in the evening in November they had a heater next to our table. It was a cold, windy night but we were fine with the heater. They also have unlimited hot chocolate as a drink choice!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

We were going home as the fireworks went off last night the fog was so thick and so cool looking too. 
My son and I were eating at plaza inn dinner and kept seeing things in the fog. One thing we saw was two of the hitchhiking ghosts from Hunted mansions ..in the fog. LOL

This morning was so foggy I was worried about our flight.

Another note- a guy we were across the way from on the plane said his son was so cranky (crying the whole way home except a few times daddy got him distracted) because last night there flight to PHX was canceled due to the fog and they had to stay in the airport over night. I felt so bad for the kiddo.


----------



## justgrace

JadeDarkstar said:


> We were going home as the fireworks went off last night the fog was so thick and so cool looking too.
> My son and I were eating at plaza inn dinner and kept seeing things in the fog. One thing we saw was two of the hitchhiking ghosts from Hunted mansions ..in the fog. LOL
> 
> This morning was so foggy I was worried about our flight.
> 
> Another note- a guy we were across the way from on the plane said his son was so cranky (crying the whole way home except a few times daddy got him distracted) because last night there flight to PHX was canceled due to the fog and they had to stay in the airport over night. I felt so bad for the kiddo.



That's no fun! What airport did you fly out of? If it was John Wayne, I thought they closed the airport at night. Maybe if flights are canceled they keep it open, which would be really nice. We're flying in later today, so I'm hoping that the fog is gone by then!


----------



## millie0312

dalstitch45 said:


> The fireworks have been running every night this week.  We left the park early because of the heavy fog last night, and could hear the fireworks from our hotel.  I didn't think they would be running.  The fog rolled in so quick and heavy.  We stayed to watch WOC Winter Dreams.  Even though it was slightly delayed, they still showed it.  It was interesting watching the projections in the fog, but still it turned out okay.


We watched it last night too! Little hard to see some of the projections even but probably better then trying to see the FW lol


----------



## JadeDarkstar

it was sna not sure I just over heard some of the story he told one guy and Cap Bane (dh) heard more of it. I just know the kiddo was so cranky sad because of the flight canceled.


----------



## dalstitch45

NancyIL said:


> I just wanted to say that the Holiday Time tour was great!



I did the Holiday Tour today.  I loved the pin they gave this year.  You open it, and it has Walt's picture inside.  They didn't go over to CA this time.  They said they concentrated on all the 60th things in DL.  Our tour guide shared a few history things about DL, which I guess was in lieu of going to CA.  You still got the front of the line for HM, JC, and IASM.  Plus, the front row seating for the parade.

On Sunday, they are doing a pre-parade celebration for Dick Van Dyke's 90th birthday right before the 2:00 "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade.


----------



## lvdis

Does anyone know what the changeover from Holiday season back to regular is like? Will all the decorations/trees come down over night? We will be there 1/4 - 1/9, and the Holiday season ends 1/6. Just curious how quick the changes are made.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Are the Storybook Canal displays decorated for Christmas this year?


----------



## pudinhd

gottalovepluto said:


> Are the Storybook Canal displays decorated for Christmas this year?



Yes!!!    Love those little decorations!


----------



## sdchickie

Super excited, only 1 more sleep! This time tomorrow we'll be back in my happy place!


----------



## NancyIL

dalstitch45 said:


> I did the Holiday Tour today.  I loved the pin they gave this year.  You open it, and it has Walt's picture inside.  They didn't go over to CA this time.  They said they concentrated on all the 60th things in DL.  Our tour guide shared a few history things about DL, which I guess was in lieu of going to CA.  You still got the front of the line for HM, JC, and IASM.  Plus, the front row seating for the parade.
> 
> On Sunday, they are doing a pre-parade celebration for Dick Van Dyke's 90th birthday right before the 2:00 "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade.


Too bad I flew home last night and missed seeing Dick Van Dyke!

I had a great time at Disneyland Dec. 8-12. The holiday versions of the Haunted Mansion, It's a Small World, and Jingle Cruise were fabulous! However, I never stayed at DP long  enough in the evening to see Paint the Night or the fireworks. I intended to take a midday break Friday so I could see those two things, but ended up staying in the park all day. After 12 hours at DLR, I headed back to my hotel at 8 p.m. Friday.

Saturday at Disneyland Park was crazy! I went on the Cultivating the Magic tour in the morning, ate lunch at Downtown Disney and visited the Grand Californian, then spent the rest of the day at DCA. However, I wanted to walk around DP one last time at night. It was 8 p.m. and I wanted to leave the park by 8:30 to return to my hotel for my Super Shuttle pickup. I made the BIG MISTAKE of taking the train from Main Street  to  New Orleans Square - where  the crowds  were HUGE  due to Fantasmic! The next time I return to Disneyland - I'll make plans to go elsewhere if I'm there on a Saturday!

By the way - I stayed at the new Homewood Suites near the Convention Center, and it's a lovely hotel.


----------



## dalstitch45

Sadly, I missed it too.


----------



## Lucysmom2

Woo-hoo!! I'm packed and ready to go tomorrow morning. Can't wait!


----------



## dtnrhi

dtnrhi said:


> On another note, I am in the process of booking a SOLO trip from December 30 - January 2 (Dates may change a little, but I'll be there for NYE). I have my PAP, so why not, right? It's been on my bucket list, and I won't pay to go that time of year, normally, so I'm doing it. Staying at a Wyndham Hotel for about $200 using the loyalty program, and already pre-buying gas cards at a discount to help further my savings. I'm tuning into this thread more now that I will be there with several thousand of my closest friends for the festivities!



I just got approved for time off over NYE. This trip is a go!

Unfortunately, there aren't a ton of dining reservations left, so I'm piecing some together for NYE so I have something to do when the park gets SWAMPED as it does. Still unsure whether I will spend actual NYE in Disneyland, or try to catch the special WOC they do at DCA. What would you guys do?

ETA: I just got a dining ressie for River Belle Terrace Fantasmic! dining for NYE. I eat at 3PM. Which show will my FP be for? I'm hoping the earlier show.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

dtnrhi said:


> I just got approved for time off over NYE. This trip is a go!
> 
> Unfortunately, there aren't a ton of dining reservations left, so I'm piecing some together for NYE so I have something to do when the park gets SWAMPED as it does. Still unsure whether I will spend actual NYE in Disneyland, or try to catch the special WOC they do at DCA. What would you guys do?
> 
> ETA: I just got a dining ressie for River Belle Terrace Fantasmic! dining for NYE. I eat at 3PM. Which show will my FP be for? I'm hoping the earlier show.



I'm trying to decide between spending NYE at DL or DCA too.  So I am also interested in people's opinion.  We are doing the Carnation Cafe at 5:00pm.   Are there any special fireworks at DL or DCA for NYE?


----------



## 94bruin

ajrwdwgirl said:


> I'm trying to decide between spending NYE at DL or DCA too.  So I am also interested in people's opinion.  We are doing the Carnation Cafe at 5:00pm.   Are there any special fireworks at DL or DCA for NYE?



Still trying to figure out our plan of action. I think we're going to start the day at DL, then hop over to DCA for NYE. I've got a 6 year old and there's no way she can stay up for all the NYE festivities. I plan on making it an early-ish night so we can be up early the next morning.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ajrwdwgirl said:


> I'm trying to decide between spending NYE at DL or DCA too.  So I am also interested in people's opinion.  We are doing the Carnation Cafe at 5:00pm.   Are there any special fireworks at DL or DCA for NYE?



DL will be having NYE fireworks.  Originally we were going to do DCA but have switched and are doing DL.  I couldn't find anything positive about special NYE fireworks at DCA this year although reports from previous years state that there were.


----------



## lvdis

Question for those of you who have gone during previous holiday seasons as well as this year; How does this Christmas season, with the 60th going on, compare to years past?  Have you enjoyed it just as much?  I know the absence of the castle lights has been a biggie for some.  This will be my first time going during the holiday season so I don't have any previous ideals to live up to, but I'm curious how it's been for others.


----------



## CallieMar

lvdis said:


> Question for those of you who have gone during previous holiday seasons as well as this year; How does this Christmas season, with the 60th going on, compare to years past?  Have you enjoyed it just as much?  I know the absence of the castle lights has been a biggie for some.  This will be my first time going during the holiday season so I don't have any previous ideals to live up to, but I'm curious how it's been for others.



We got back a couple of days ago from our third holiday visit, and had a blast!  The castle was very pretty but I do wish they had put up the icicle lights. I missed having the castle lighting ceremony and snow falling on Main Street.  However any trip to DL is a great trip to us, so we don't let a lack of decorations bring us down!  It helped that there were new things to discover, such as Season of the Force, or new-to-us, such as Jingle Cruise or Viva Navidad.


----------



## Disney127

Arrived yesterday around 12:40 pm, managed to get FP for HyperSpace Mtn for return time of 10:45 -11:45 pm.  Had lunch at the Plaza Inn. Checked out Launch Bay - met Darth Vader and Chewbaca with a 10 mins wait.  Checked out all the SW merchandize.  Grabbed a FP for Indy with return time of 9:25 - 10:25 pm.  Lots of people, left park at 3 pm and back to hotel for a rest.  Went to DCA at 6 pm, got FP for Soarin' with return time of 7:25 - 8:25 pm.  Walked on to Little Mermaid.  Screamin' was a 15 minutes wait, rode it twice.  Dinner at Broadwalk Pizza.  Used Soarin' FP @ 7:25 and headed to Carsland.  Got on Maters 3 times with 10 minutes wait each time.  Went back over to DL at 9:05 - crowds were waiting for fireworks.  Main Street was packed but still room in Towne Square.  Fought our way to Indy but it was down.  So, we fought our way to Tomorrowland and saw some of the fireworks near the hub as we were walking by.  Rode Star Tours with a 15 min wait and Autopia with a 5 min wait.  Jumped on Buzz with a 5 min wait at 10:25 pm.  Used our FP for Hyperspace Mountain - DD 19 and I loved it since we are SW fans but DD 14 wasn't impressed. LOL Headed back to Indy at 11:20 to use our FP and got on with 5 min wait.  Stand by was around 20 mins.  Popped into Fantasyland and rode teacups at 11:40 and then lined up for the Matterhorn at 11:50 pm and it was a 15 min wait.  Left park at 12:15 am - we accomplished more than we hope to since we usually take things more leisurely but DD 19 is with us on this trip and she likes the rides.  It will just get busier as the days go by so early starts or later nights with FPs will be our strategy.  Today will be DCA but first, will let the girls sleep in a bit and then another full day.


----------



## MommyLove

gottalovepluto said:


> Are the Storybook Canal displays decorated for Christmas this year?





pudinhd said:


> Yes!!!    Love those little decorations!



Yay! I'm not sure I've even seen that, but I'll make sure we go on that ride during our trip next week!



Disney127 said:


> Arrived yesterday around 12:40 pm, managed to get FP for HyperSpace Mtn for return time of 10:45 -11:45 pm.  Had lunch at the Plaza Inn. Checked out Launch Bay - met Darth Vader and Chewbaca with a 10 mins wait.  Checked out all the SW merchandize.  Grabbed a FP for Indy with return time of 9:25 - 10:25 pm.  Lots of people, left park at 3 pm and back to hotel for a rest.  Went to DCA at 6 pm, got FP for Soarin' with return time of 7:25 - 8:25 pm.  Walked on to Little Mermaid.  Screamin' was a 15 minutes wait, rode it twice.  Dinner at Broadwalk Pizza.  Used Soarin' FP @ 7:25 and headed to Carsland.  Got on Maters 3 times with 10 minutes wait each time.  Went back over to DL at 9:05 - crowds were waiting for fireworks.  Main Street was packed but still room in Towne Square.  Fought our way to Indy but it was down.  So, we fought our way to Tomorrowland and saw some of the fireworks near the hub as we were walking by.  Rode Star Tours with a 15 min wait and Autopia with a 5 min wait.  Jumped on Buzz with a 5 min wait at 10:25 pm.  Used our FP for Hyperspace Mountain - DD 19 and I loved it since we are SW fans but DD 14 wasn't impressed. LOL Headed back to Indy at 11:20 to use our FP and got on with 5 min wait.  Stand by was around 20 mins.  Popped into Fantasyland and rode teacups at 11:40 and then lined up for the Matterhorn at 11:50 pm and it was a 15 min wait.  Left park at 12:15 am - we accomplished more than we hope to since we usually take things more leisurely but DD 19 is with us on this trip and she likes the rides.  It will just get busier as the days go by so early starts or later nights with FPs will be our strategy.  Today will be DCA but first, will let the girls sleep in a bit and then another full day.



Wow, that sounds like an awesome day with wait times that weren't bad at all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sgrap

Merry Christmas to all of you!  It's been such fun getting ready for Christmas with this thread!  And Merry Christmas, Sherry!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

MommyLove said:


> Yay! I'm not sure I've even seen that, but I'll make sure we go on that ride during our trip next week!


It was a top goal for us and I loved them. 2 heads up for the canal boats: don't ride only at night (we rode them at night first, I thought it would be cute with all the mini trees lit up but it was lousy IMHO, you really couldn't see much of anything) and it closes around parade times. We tried a couple afternoons and kept running into closures, so try riding during the morning.


----------



## Disney127

We have been here for the last 6 days and for the first few days before Christmas, the crowds were more manageble.  There are a lot of people in the parks, pat on the back to the cast members with crowd control.  Long line ups to go thru security but we find that we are usually thru bag check within 10 mins or less.  They are randomly asking guests to go thru the medal detectors.  Seen a lot more police and security presence.  We have been in long lines at the turnstiles to get in during the early morning - no problems in the afternoons.  FPs for Star Tours and Hyperspace Mtn seems to be the most popular.  We usually grab FP first thing for these ones and heads towards Indy ( if it his not down) or Big Thunder Mtn.  On DCA side, we get RSR FPs and head to California Screamin'. We rode Toy Story Mania while WOC was on and waited 15 minutes.  Much more breathing room over at DCA than DL - over in DL, there are always people waiting for parades which makes Main Street a place that we stayed away from.  Also, we try to stay away from Frontierland and Adventureland during Fantasmic.  DD 14 and I had been lucky to know the layout of the parks and know where to escape from the crowds with DH (who said that he will not be coming back to DL ) and DD 19.  We have rode all the rides and seen the parades/shows that we wanted to.  Today, DH and DD 19 are headed home but DD 14 and I will still be here until Jan 3.  We have decided to spend NYE in DCA since DL is packed with more people.  Having patience is a key for us to enjoy the parks - plus using FPs for the rides that we want.  Also, it really helped us to have dinning reservations.  There are many new visitors - I am assuming this by seeing them stop in the middle of a walkway with a map in hand.  In the end, we are all here to enjoy the parks.  I knew that this was going to be a busier time than our summer visit but didn't expect such huge crowds.  Also, found that the parks are not as decorated as our last holiday visits but it's still nice that we got to spend Christmas at DL as a family.


----------



## FoolishMortalNat

Hi everyone!
This is my first post, but I’ve been lurking on this thread since February 2015, when we booked our vacation. I wanted to share my trip and say thank you to everyone who participated. Your insights really helped me make this the best Christmas I have ever had in my entire life!

I created a flickr for our pics from the trip if you'd like to see them: https://www.flickr.com/photos/74996963@N00/
*

Before I give a trip report:* Two travelers. Both adults. 30's. No kids. Both been to Disneyland 15+ times. Never during Christmas. Never stayed on site.

*Getting there:* I knew from reading around that LAX would be a mess, and we’ve gone the trapped in the 4 hour multi stop van jail too many times. We had a driver get us, and it was still cheaper than renting a car. We arrived in 45 minutes from LAX on Christmas Eve.

*The Hotel:* We stayed at the Grand Californian. It was beautiful beyond expectation. I grew up in Las Vegas and I’ve seen a ton of fancy holiday hotel décor, but the lighting, the carolers, and the tree were just perfection. I actually teared up in the check in line. Check in went super smoothly and we were given a room, second floor, right out facing the lobby. I never once heard anything once we shut the door! We brought a mini tree and some lights and did up the room.

*Night one:* We didn’t go to the park, but we did eat at Napa Rose, which was wonderful & my husband discovered some new wines he liked. I loved how personable our waiter was! We also checked out downtown Disney and did a little shopping.

*Christmas Day:* This was the day I’d been planning since February. I knew the following: _it would be very crowded. We needed reservations. We needed patience. _

We went in with the strategy that it would not be about the rides, but the complete experience. I didn’t want to run & shove my way to things. We never once got a fast pass, but we also never waited longer than 30 minutes for a ride our entire trip! We were in line by 6:30am and on Star Tours by 7:05. We also rode Peter Pan, because I knew from looking at the app all month that that ride would be a crazy long wait after rope drop.

As the park opened, we were on to breakfast at the Carnation, where we hung out and people watched & enjoyed the performers on Main Street.

As the park swelled, we went on the tour (which I’ll discuss below) and also hung out with the goats in the petting zoo. My husband loves the Disney Art gallery, so we spent a lot of time in there. We also did the dining package at Fantasmic (Blue bayou), got great seats for the show, and once the park cleared we rode rides such as Pirates and went on the Haunted Mansion until we could barely walk. While they didn’t do fireworks because of the wind, we watched the castle presentation. The night ended as I looked for some new clothing to keep warm, as I hadn’t packed planning on the wind making everything soooooo cold! 

I know others have lamented the lack of decorations, but we always felt really immersed in Christmas and loved what was up. Everything was so elegant and neat and clean! Also, compared to previous trips, I thought the crowds were much nicer and happier. People said _excuse me, sorry_, and _Merry Christmas_ to us all day.


*The Tour:*

I want to post about the tour here because I read so much misinformation on it everywhere, so here is my experience and I hope it might be helpful in the future!


Despite hearing it was 30 days + 8 am to book, we barely got in as they’d opened it up either the night before or at 7am that morning. But we did!
We were given an ear piece and it had music and the guide’s voice the entire time.
I’ve read complaints that their guide just pointed to a tree and said “Look, it is decorated.” My experience was totally different. She told us a ton of stories, including one about Walt and his puppy influencing Lady & the Tramp that made my husband’s year (it is his favorite movie). We got a lot of history and she was engaging and helpful and knew how to get our group through the crowds as the park swelled.
We went on rides and got the best chocolate/peppermint marshmallow ever!
Our parade seats were perfect! The hot chocolate and gingerbread men actually made our group applaud.
She made sure to take us on Small World after the parade, even though the tour was technically over.
I thought the value of the tour beyond surpassed our expectations, and it kept us engaged and full of Christmas spirit for over 4 hours while the park was the busiest.
*

The Day After Christmas:*

We’d not been to CalAdv since the remodel. I loved the private entrance to the park! Cars Land was really impressive, and Radiator Springs is a great ride! We also tried out the Toy Story Midway ride, which is a ton of fun. After that was a character breakfast at Ariel’s. I’d never done one before and I don’t know if I would again for the price, but the Princesses were really nice!

After some games and a ride on the ferris wheel, it was time for our mid day break at the spa. We both got massages and it really helped us go from worn out to upbeat. Back in the park, we went to Superhero HQ and did the Chase meet & greet with Vader as well as seeing some other Star Wars characters. I couldn't believe how busy it was outside and in there lines were 5min or less to get a pic with a character. I also loved how immersive the sets were where you met the characters and how real the whole experience felt. Darth vader felt like meeting Darth Vader, not just a dude in a costume.

As the sun set we hit Downtown Disney for dinner, watched Paint the Night from the (freezing!!) hotel balcony, and went back into Disneyland for various rides (and several more times through the haunted Mansion) the rest of the night.

*Fun tip:* When we'd checked out of the spa, a cast member saw my haunted mansion shirt and asked if I’d spotted the hidden monkey in the bridal dress, and if I did to tell someone at the Mansion that I found the monkey. We did, and got a great story from the person we told, so I suggest trying this before they take the Nightmare Overlay down!

*Last Afternoon:*

Really our only goal was a bread bowl haha. We were both really fulfilled and exhausted, so we stuck to the CalAdv side to avoid the heavy crowds. We had our bread bowls right at opening, and then spent a few hours in the Animator Studios. I loved drawing with the Disney Animator! It is such an easy, mellow was to pass the time when you’re winding things down.

While we waited for our car, we sipped hot cider in front of the tree in the hotel lobby. 

It was a perfect Christmas trip, and thank you again to everyone for this thread! It was absolutely essential to planning this trip.


----------



## sgrap

FoolishMortalNat said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is my first post, but I’ve been lurking on this thread since February 2015, when we booked our vacation. I wanted to share my trip and say thank you to everyone who participated. Your insights really helped me make this the best Christmas I have ever had in my entire life!
> 
> I created a flickr for our pics from the trip if you'd like to see them: https://www.flickr.com/photos/74996963@N00/
> *
> 
> Before I give a trip report:* Two travelers. Both adults. 30's. No kids. Both been to Disneyland 15+ times. Never during Christmas. Never stayed on site.
> 
> *Getting there:* I knew from reading around that LAX would be a mess, and we’ve gone the trapped in the 4 hour multi stop van jail too many times. We had a driver get us, and it was still cheaper than renting a car. We arrived in 45 minutes from LAX on Christmas Eve.
> 
> *The Hotel:* We stayed at the Grand Californian. It was beautiful beyond expectation. I grew up in Las Vegas and I’ve seen a ton of fancy holiday hotel décor, but the lighting, the carolers, and the tree were just perfection. I actually teared up in the check in line. Check in went super smoothly and we were given a room, second floor, right out facing the lobby. I never once heard anything once we shut the door! We brought a mini tree and some lights and did up the room.
> 
> *Night one:* We didn’t go to the park, but we did eat at Napa Rose, which was wonderful & my husband discovered some new wines he liked. I loved how personable our waiter was! We also checked out downtown Disney and did a little shopping.
> 
> *Christmas Day:* This was the day I’d been planning since February. I knew the following: _it would be very crowded. We needed reservations. We needed patience. _
> 
> We went in with the strategy that it would not be about the rides, but the complete experience. I didn’t want to run & shove my way to things. We never once got a fast pass, but we also never waited longer than 30 minutes for a ride our entire trip! We were in line by 6:30am and on Star Tours by 7:05. We also rode Peter Pan, because I knew from looking at the app all month that that ride would be a crazy long wait after rope drop.
> 
> As the park opened, we were on to breakfast at the Carnation, where we hung out and people watched & enjoyed the performers on Main Street.
> 
> As the park swelled, we went on the tour (which I’ll discuss below) and also hung out with the goats in the petting zoo. My husband loves the Disney Art gallery, so we spent a lot of time in there. We also did the dining package at Fantasmic (Blue bayou), got great seats for the show, and once the park cleared we rode rides such as Pirates and went on the Haunted Mansion until we could barely walk. While they didn’t do fireworks because of the wind, we watched the castle presentation. The night ended as I looked for some new clothing to keep warm, as I hadn’t packed planning on the wind making everything soooooo cold!
> 
> I know others have lamented the lack of decorations, but we always felt really immersed in Christmas and loved what was up. Everything was so elegant and neat and clean! Also, compared to previous trips, I thought the crowds were much nicer and happier. People said _excuse me, sorry_, and _Merry Christmas_ to us all day.
> 
> 
> *The Tour:*
> 
> I want to post about the tour here because I read so much misinformation on it everywhere, so here is my experience and I hope it might be helpful in the future!
> 
> 
> Despite hearing it was 30 days + 8 am to book, we barely got in as they’d opened it up either the night before or at 7am that morning. But we did!
> We were given an ear piece and it had music and the guide’s voice the entire time.
> I’ve read complaints that their guide just pointed to a tree and said “Look, it is decorated.” My experience was totally different. She told us a ton of stories, including one about Walt and his puppy influencing Lady & the Tramp that made my husband’s year (it is his favorite movie). We got a lot of history and she was engaging and helpful and knew how to get our group through the crowds as the park swelled.
> We went on rides and got the best chocolate/peppermint marshmallow ever!
> Our parade seats were perfect! The hot chocolate and gingerbread men actually made our group applaud.
> She made sure to take us on Small World after the parade, even though the tour was technically over.
> I thought the value of the tour beyond surpassed our expectations, and it kept us engaged and full of Christmas spirit for over 4 hours while the park was the busiest.
> *
> 
> The Day After Christmas:*
> 
> We’d not been to CalAdv since the remodel. I loved the private entrance to the park! Cars Land was really impressive, and Radiator Springs is a great ride! We also tried out the Toy Story Midway ride, which is a ton of fun. After that was a character breakfast at Ariel’s. I’d never done one before and I don’t know if I would again for the price, but the Princesses were really nice!
> 
> After some games and a ride on the ferris wheel, it was time for our mid day break at the spa. We both got massages and it really helped us go from worn out to upbeat. Back in the park, we went to Superhero HQ and did the Chase meet & greet with Vader as well as seeing some other Star Wars characters. I couldn't believe how busy it was outside and in there lines were 5min or less to get a pic with a character. I also loved how immersive the sets were where you met the characters and how real the whole experience felt. Darth vader felt like meeting Darth Vader, not just a dude in a costume.
> 
> As the sun set we hit Downtown Disney for dinner, watched Paint the Night from the (freezing!!) hotel balcony, and went back into Disneyland for various rides (and several more times through the haunted Mansion) the rest of the night.
> 
> *Fun tip:* When we'd checked out of the spa, a cast member saw my haunted mansion shirt and asked if I’d spotted the hidden monkey in the bridal dress, and if I did to tell someone at the Mansion that I found the monkey. We did, and got a great story from the person we told, so I suggest trying this before they take the Nightmare Overlay down!
> 
> *Last Afternoon:*
> 
> Really our only goal was a bread bowl haha. We were both really fulfilled and exhausted, so we stuck to the CalAdv side to avoid the heavy crowds. We had our bread bowls right at opening, and then spent a few hours in the Animator Studios. I loved drawing with the Disney Animator! It is such an easy, mellow was to pass the time when you’re winding things down.
> 
> While we waited for our car, we sipped hot cider in front of the tree in the hotel lobby.
> 
> It was a perfect Christmas trip, and thank you again to everyone for this thread! It was absolutely essential to planning this trip.


Sounds like a wonderful trip!!  Glad you loved the Grand Californian.  It is our favorite spot!


----------



## Jperiod

I am helping a family plan a one day trip for Disneyland this Monday.  Is there no longer a holiday fireworks show with snow afterward?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jperiod said:


> I am helping a family plan a one day trip for Disneyland this Monday.  Is there no longer a holiday fireworks show with snow afterward?



Not this year. Disneyland Forever is shown year round at the moment.

Corinna


----------



## MommyLove

gottalovepluto said:


> It was a top goal for us and I loved them. 2 heads up for the canal boats: don't ride only at night (we rode them at night first, I thought it would be cute with all the mini trees lit up but it was lousy IMHO, you really couldn't see much of anything) and it closes around parade times. We tried a couple afternoons and kept running into closures, so try riding during the morning.



Thank you so much for that great advice. I think the last time we rode it, it was at night and I wouldn't have given it a second thought. Now it's on our list for our MM tomorrow morning!


----------



## egritz

Wow, I don't think I've EVER seen the Christmas Superthread all the way down on PAGE 10!!!   I'm finally getting through all our photos from our trip (nearly 2 months ago now).
Came to check in, this is the least busy this thread has been since I started following in 2013.  Hope Sherry is okay. very unlike her to not be popping in here.


----------



## MommyLove

egritz said:


> Wow, I don't think I've EVER seen the Christmas Superthread all the way down on PAGE 10!!!   I'm finally getting through all our photos from our trip (nearly 2 months ago now).
> Came to check in, this is the least busy this thread has been since I started following in 2013.  Hope Sherry is okay. very unlike her to not be popping in here.



Not gonna lie, the thread is so big, it's overwhelming and confusing. To me it would make more sense to have a new thread each year (there can always be links to prior threads). There could be one for pre-holiday discussions, photos, etc. And then a new one once DL holidays actually start. JMHO. The ginormity of this made it difficult to find certain points in time, answers to questions, etc and I'm sure I wasn't the only one frustrated by it. Sorry!


----------



## Disney127

egritz said:


> Wow, I don't think I've EVER seen the Christmas Superthread all the way down on PAGE 10!!!   I'm finally getting through all our photos from our trip (nearly 2 months ago now).
> Came to check in, this is the least busy this thread has been since I started following in 2013.  Hope Sherry is okay. very unlike her to not be popping in here.



It's always fun to re-live DL trips thru photos.  

I miss Sherry too on this thread, been communicating with her on FB.  I think she is doing okay.


----------



## Angel Ariel

MommyLove said:


> Not gonna lie, the thread is so big, it's overwhelming and confusing. To me it would make more sense to have a new thread each year (there can always be links to prior threads). There could be one for pre-holiday discussions, photos, etc. And then a new one once DL holidays actually start. JMHO. The ginormity of this made it difficult to find certain points in time, answers to questions, etc and I'm sure I wasn't the only one frustrated by it. Sorry!



I think the point of the superthread is to have all of the information in the first few posts, which Sherry has kept updated...then you don't need to read through the rest of the thread.  If you have a question not answered in the first posts, just ask...I followed this thread a lot this year, and questions were repeated sometimes, but everyone here was always very helpful about it.  I don't think anyone expects that the entire thread will be read! 

TBH, that's part of what I love about this board.  There are other places I read where repeated questions make posters annoyed and they respond as such, but on this DL forum, I haven't ever gotten that feeling.  It's really awesome


----------



## Disney127

Angel Ariel said:


> I think the point of the superthread is to have all of the information in the first few posts, which Sherry has kept updated...then you don't need to read through the rest of the thread.  If you have a question not answered in the first posts, just ask...I followed this thread a lot this year, and questions were repeated sometimes, but everyone here was always very helpful about it.  I don't think anyone expects that the entire thread will be read!
> 
> TBH, that's part of what I love about this board.  There are other places I read where repeated questions make posters annoyed and they respond as such, but on this DL forum, I haven't ever gotten that feeling.  It's really awesome



I agree with this, Sherry does a great job of keeping info updated in the first few pages and everyone has been so helpful with answering questions as time goes by.  I always look forward to the Christmas Superthread when we are planning a trip down during the holiday season.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

FoolishMortalNat said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is my first post, but I’ve been lurking on this thread since February 2015, when we booked our vacation. I wanted to share my trip and say thank you to everyone who participated. Your insights really helped me make this the best Christmas I have ever had in my entire life!
> 
> I created a flickr for our pics from the trip if you'd like to see them: https://www.flickr.com/photos/74996963@N00/
> *
> 
> Before I give a trip report:* Two travelers. Both adults. 30's. No kids. Both been to Disneyland 15+ times. Never during Christmas. Never stayed on site.
> 
> *Getting there:* I knew from reading around that LAX would be a mess, and we’ve gone the trapped in the 4 hour multi stop van jail too many times. We had a driver get us, and it was still cheaper than renting a car. We arrived in 45 minutes from LAX on Christmas Eve.
> 
> *The Hotel:* We stayed at the Grand Californian. It was beautiful beyond expectation. I grew up in Las Vegas and I’ve seen a ton of fancy holiday hotel décor, but the lighting, the carolers, and the tree were just perfection. I actually teared up in the check in line. Check in went super smoothly and we were given a room, second floor, right out facing the lobby. I never once heard anything once we shut the door! We brought a mini tree and some lights and did up the room.
> 
> *Night one:* We didn’t go to the park, but we did eat at Napa Rose, which was wonderful & my husband discovered some new wines he liked. I loved how personable our waiter was! We also checked out downtown Disney and did a little shopping.
> 
> *Christmas Day:* This was the day I’d been planning since February. I knew the following: _it would be very crowded. We needed reservations. We needed patience. _
> 
> We went in with the strategy that it would not be about the rides, but the complete experience. I didn’t want to run & shove my way to things. We never once got a fast pass, but we also never waited longer than 30 minutes for a ride our entire trip! We were in line by 6:30am and on Star Tours by 7:05. We also rode Peter Pan, because I knew from looking at the app all month that that ride would be a crazy long wait after rope drop.
> 
> As the park opened, we were on to breakfast at the Carnation, where we hung out and people watched & enjoyed the performers on Main Street.
> 
> As the park swelled, we went on the tour (which I’ll discuss below) and also hung out with the goats in the petting zoo. My husband loves the Disney Art gallery, so we spent a lot of time in there. We also did the dining package at Fantasmic (Blue bayou), got great seats for the show, and once the park cleared we rode rides such as Pirates and went on the Haunted Mansion until we could barely walk. While they didn’t do fireworks because of the wind, we watched the castle presentation. The night ended as I looked for some new clothing to keep warm, as I hadn’t packed planning on the wind making everything soooooo cold!
> 
> I know others have lamented the lack of decorations, but we always felt really immersed in Christmas and loved what was up. Everything was so elegant and neat and clean! Also, compared to previous trips, I thought the crowds were much nicer and happier. People said _excuse me, sorry_, and _Merry Christmas_ to us all day.
> 
> 
> *The Tour:*
> 
> I want to post about the tour here because I read so much misinformation on it everywhere, so here is my experience and I hope it might be helpful in the future!
> 
> 
> Despite hearing it was 30 days + 8 am to book, we barely got in as they’d opened it up either the night before or at 7am that morning. But we did!
> We were given an ear piece and it had music and the guide’s voice the entire time.
> I’ve read complaints that their guide just pointed to a tree and said “Look, it is decorated.” My experience was totally different. She told us a ton of stories, including one about Walt and his puppy influencing Lady & the Tramp that made my husband’s year (it is his favorite movie). We got a lot of history and she was engaging and helpful and knew how to get our group through the crowds as the park swelled.
> We went on rides and got the best chocolate/peppermint marshmallow ever!
> Our parade seats were perfect! The hot chocolate and gingerbread men actually made our group applaud.
> She made sure to take us on Small World after the parade, even though the tour was technically over.
> I thought the value of the tour beyond surpassed our expectations, and it kept us engaged and full of Christmas spirit for over 4 hours while the park was the busiest.
> *
> 
> The Day After Christmas:*
> 
> We’d not been to CalAdv since the remodel. I loved the private entrance to the park! Cars Land was really impressive, and Radiator Springs is a great ride! We also tried out the Toy Story Midway ride, which is a ton of fun. After that was a character breakfast at Ariel’s. I’d never done one before and I don’t know if I would again for the price, but the Princesses were really nice!
> 
> After some games and a ride on the ferris wheel, it was time for our mid day break at the spa. We both got massages and it really helped us go from worn out to upbeat. Back in the park, we went to Superhero HQ and did the Chase meet & greet with Vader as well as seeing some other Star Wars characters. I couldn't believe how busy it was outside and in there lines were 5min or less to get a pic with a character. I also loved how immersive the sets were where you met the characters and how real the whole experience felt. Darth vader felt like meeting Darth Vader, not just a dude in a costume.
> 
> As the sun set we hit Downtown Disney for dinner, watched Paint the Night from the (freezing!!) hotel balcony, and went back into Disneyland for various rides (and several more times through the haunted Mansion) the rest of the night.
> 
> *Fun tip:* When we'd checked out of the spa, a cast member saw my haunted mansion shirt and asked if I’d spotted the hidden monkey in the bridal dress, and if I did to tell someone at the Mansion that I found the monkey. We did, and got a great story from the person we told, so I suggest trying this before they take the Nightmare Overlay down!
> 
> *Last Afternoon:*
> 
> Really our only goal was a bread bowl haha. We were both really fulfilled and exhausted, so we stuck to the CalAdv side to avoid the heavy crowds. We had our bread bowls right at opening, and then spent a few hours in the Animator Studios. I loved drawing with the Disney Animator! It is such an easy, mellow was to pass the time when you’re winding things down.
> 
> While we waited for our car, we sipped hot cider in front of the tree in the hotel lobby.
> 
> It was a perfect Christmas trip, and thank you again to everyone for this thread! It was absolutely essential to planning this trip.



Glad you had such a wonderful experience.   

I went on the holiday tour on 30 November, and also really enjoyed it.  I reviewed it on our podcast if you'd like to hear it:  Holiday Tour. Every year they change the location of the Monkey Bride in the attic.  If you have time, would you please send me a message and let me know the story they told you in the mansion? That would be so cool. 




MommyLove said:


> Not gonna lie, the thread is so big, it's overwhelming and confusing. To me it would make more sense to have a new thread each year (there can always be links to prior threads). There could be one for pre-holiday discussions, photos, etc. And then a new one once DL holidays actually start. JMHO. The ginormity of this made it difficult to find certain points in time, answers to questions, etc and I'm sure I wasn't the only one frustrated by it. Sorry!



The thread may seem overwhelming because of the length, but Sherry summarizes everything in the first few posts so that you do get the latest information on this thread throughout the year, and once the holidays begin.  In addition to Sherry, the regulars here also work hard to include the latest news, so it is extremely helpful in planning a trip at this time of year.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

gottalovepluto, I went on the Canal boats at night (in early December). I was so disappointed there wasn't much lighting. I enjoyed much more going on them again a couple days later. 

I'm glad to read some of you have heard from Sherry. I have been thinking of her and hoping all was well. I don't use social media. 

I still need to post my own TR from early December


----------



## lorijohnhill

So, after our trip this past Sept/Oct, it was supposed to be several years before we would be able to return to our beloved Disneyland. As it turns out, a very close family friend won a trip through her job and has asked us along for the fun! I am so super excited!! 

She has tasked me with choosing a date in October or November. As I understand it, we have two nights/three days in the Happiest Place on Earth. I would like to try to catch some of the Christmas decorations, so was thinking November. But, my daughter turns ten at the end of October, so maybe we would be better off going then (cost-wise as we need to pay for our own admission tickets). 

 I need help picking some dates when we might be able to see some of the cool stuff, but not have too many crowds ( there will be three of us on ECVs due to disabilities). 

Some backstory to help with advice: We've been in October in 2014 & 2015, which is why I'm leaning toward November. Our friend hasn't been in more than 20 years, so her only preference is low crowds. 

Three of us have birthdays in October and the other is in December. My mom and our friend are both turning 70 this year, so it will be a huge birthday extravaganza!

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In 2014, I was at Disneyland from 10th to 12th November before heading to Aulani. It was just before the holiday season started so pretty much everything was up and running apart from the decorations at the hotels. It was also very quiet and I had an amazing time. I would not hesitate to go during this time frame again, but I would definitely avoid the weekend as this is a Run Disney Weekend.

Corinna


----------



## sgrap

lorijohnhill said:


> So, after our trip this past Sept/Oct, it was supposed to be several years before we would be able to return to our beloved Disneyland. As it turns out, a very close family friend won a trip through her job and has asked us along for the fun! I am so super excited!!
> 
> She has tasked me with choosing a date in October or November. As I understand it, we have two nights/three days in the Happiest Place on Earth. I would like to try to catch some of the Christmas decorations, so was thinking November. But, my daughter turns ten at the end of October, so maybe we would be better off going then (cost-wise as we need to pay for our own admission tickets).
> 
> I need help picking some dates when we might be able to see some of the cool stuff, but not have too many crowds ( there will be three of us on ECVs due to disabilities).
> 
> Some backstory to help with advice: We've been in October in 2014 & 2015, which is why I'm leaning toward November. Our friend hasn't been in more than 20 years, so her only preference is low crowds.
> 
> Three of us have birthdays in October and the other is in December. My mom and our friend are both turning 70 this year, so it will be a huge birthday extravaganza!
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


How exciting!  We have been twice in mid-November and think it is a great time to go!  The week before Thanksgiving generally has all the Christmas decorations and shows going. This year it was more crowded because of the "Season of the Force" but it was still pretty manageable during the weekdays.  Check out the historical dates on the first page of this thread (I think) to see when the Christmas season has officially started the last several years.


----------



## Sherry E

Did anyone miss me?  Well, too bad if you didn't because I'm here!  I'm here!  I'm here!  

I will probably move us over to a new Superthread soon -- we're not at the page limit for this one, but... new year, new thread, I suppose.   I'll let you know when that happens.

How did everyone's holiday season go?  

By the way, three holiday food-related things:

1.  I was so very disappointed with Dreyer's stupid Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in 2015 -- I hate white peppermint ice cream that should be pink, and I hate mysterious blobs of peppermint goo where there should be crushed peppermint candy chunks.  I actually resorted to a generic store brand just so I could have PINK peppermint ice cream.   Dreyer's, you let me down -- no more 10 cartons per year of Peppermint Wonderland for me; 

2.  I tried the elusive Gingerbread Oreos (which had been gone since 2013, and I had never tried), as they mercifully returned as a Target exclusive last year, and... YUM!!!!!!!!!!  Delicious!!; and

3. Full-sized bars/sheets of Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark are currently at the 99 Cents Only Store!  Yay!

Edited to add:  During the holidays I watched all 17 new Christmas movies on Hallmark; 3 out of 4 new ones on HMM; most of the new ones on Lifetime; countless repeats of older movies; and several more new ones between ION, UP and INSP.  I even re-watched some favorites on ABC Family/Freeform.

​



MommyLove said:


> Not gonna lie, the thread is so big, it's overwhelming and confusing. To me it would make more sense to have a new thread each year (there can always be links to prior threads). There could be one for pre-holiday discussions, photos, etc. And then a new one once DL holidays actually start. JMHO. The ginormity of this made it difficult to find certain points in time, answers to questions, etc and I'm sure I wasn't the only one frustrated by it. Sorry!



Thank you for your thoughts.   Others here already answered you, but what you said kind of touched on one of the reasons why you guys didn't see me here, and why I stopped updating page 1 for the holiday season last year.  It takes a lot of effort to put these threads together, and no one ever asked me to do it.  I was the one who created the Superthreads for the Holidays and for Halloween Time, out of my love for and knowledge of those seasons at DLR, and because I am good at giving explicit info to people and focusing on a lot of details that others might overlook.  Also, I take a lot of photos as a rule, so sharing those helps with my Theme Week Countdowns every year.   These threads are my babies.  When it seems like the work is neither needed nor appreciated, or when it seems like people are going to sort of work against the purpose of this thread and then start separate threads for every single thing, then I just... give up.  There's no point in putting in the effort.  That's not the _only_ reason why you didn't see me here, of course, but it was one of them.

The entire point of this thread -- in addition to giving out info -- was to consolidate holiday details and info in one place, and have a one-stop shop for info and news so that it is not scattered to and fro all over the forum (which can also be very overwhelming and confusing).  Sometimes people start threads and ask the same things over and over because they don't want to post in a thread that has more than 5 pages in it, or search for other threads on the forum, and it's not always necessary to start all of those threads much of the time.  They could come here and ask a question and someone could answer it, or we could point them in the direction of where to find the info.   No one has to read the whole thread, so it doesn't have to be overwhelming and confusing, but -- ordinarily -- when the posts on page 1 are updated, as they would typically be under regular circumstances, people can go to page 1 and skim down the posts to find whatever holiday-related subject they need and read up on it.

I didn't update page 1 after a certain point last year -- normally I would have updated everything -- so that may have been why it was hard to find things.  Otherwise, everything is ordinarily broken down by category and updated.

And no, I will not be doing a pre-holiday thread and then a new thread when the holidays begin.   One Superthread.    Also, I started this current thread in December of 2014 -- so it's not like it was years old.   But I had already planned on starting a new thread this year because I wanted to get the Halloween thread AND the holiday thread started at the same time for a change, so it would be easier for me to keep track of both of them and how far each one advances in the same period of time.

The reason my Superthreads get so big is because they are popular, informative (and hopefully fun) threads.    If there were no activity going on, nor reasons to actually come here and tune in/follow along, they would be 2 pages long and disappear forever into the archives.  Big threads are usually big threads for a good reason.


----------



## ten6mom

Sherry!  Thank goodness I knew you're OK from Facebook!  We sure have missed you over here!


----------



## Sherry E

ten6mom said:


> Sherry!  Thank goodness I knew you're OK from Facebook!  We sure have missed you over here!



  (Apparently not everyone missed me!  )


----------



## Angel Ariel

It's great to see you, Sherry!  I was wondering what had happened to you!

I'm sorry that you felt like your work and this thread wasn't appreciated.  I can't speak for everyone, but I can tell you that our family very much appreciated it!  2015 was our first holiday visit to DLR, and your thread was a wealth of information and a great place to come and ask questions! I am looking forward to being able to (assuming they continue ) participate in the theme week photos later this year!  Thank you so much...we couldn't have had a better trip!  And now I"m totally hooked on DLR at the holidays, and want to go back again next year...it's addictive!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Great to see you Sherry! I am also very sorry to hear you felt under appreciated last year for all your hard work on here. :/ Thank you for all you do on these boards! I enjoy this Christmas thread so much, especially the photos as it's a way for all of us, especially regular posters, to get to know each other a bit more personally. Lol, today is the start of Lent and I still have yet to post my December TR. I will try to do that this afternoon, if I am not melted from it being 90! Definitely a great time for PINK peppermint stick ice cream. I was it were a year round flavor at Baskin Robbins. As I posted last year that Dreyers stuff was horrible! :/ I did try Ralph’s (Kroger) Brand and at least that was pink. 

To all, a wonderful minty ice cream I recently discovered is Safeway Brand, I get it at Pavilions. Mint Chocolate Cookie Crumble. Yes, the “mint” ice cream is green and not white. The cookie part is not very chewy (I have jaw joint issues) so I’m able to enjoy. It’s a million times better, IMO than that Dreyers plus because it is store brand, it’s more often on sale. Check it out and enjoy 

I’m typing this up in Word and will copy/paste back into the reply box. Is anyone else having difficulty with the reply box this morning? For me, it is very slow for type to show up and not all the letters in words are sticking  

Keep cool (or warm) everyone and Happy Wednesday


----------



## sgrap

Sherry, so glad to 'see' you back here!  I hope you know how much you are appreciated!  I know for me, your Halloween thread was what made our October 2014 trip so awesome, and as well this year for our November trip.  So much info, and all the excitement just helps to build up the feeling of anticipation when you are waiting to go.  It is also so fun to look back on my photos and see everyone else's photos from Christmas time at DLR.  I made sure to take a ton of pictures this year of the decorations so that I am set for the theme weeks.  I hope you do them again. But I do understand that it must be a huge amount of work.    Big hug!


----------



## lwanthony

Sherry, your the best! Thanks so much for all you do on these super threads! I for one use them all the time and find them super helpful. 

PS: The offer I sent you after my Halloween trip this last year still stands. I still have the Lithograph and would be more than happy to send one to you. PM me if you would like one of them.

-Lane


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I'm glad to see you back on the boards again!! I had wondered what happened to you. I'm sorry you didn't feel appreciated on the thread. I know that both of your threads helped a great deal when planning my past trips during Halloween and Christmastime at DL. Unfortunately I lost all of my pics and 4 years of data when Windows 10 ate my laptop in Oct. Still using our back up computer until we finally have the time to replace it in a couple of weeks. Am currently planning another solo trip to DL in May/17.


----------



## Sherry E

millie0312 said:


> Lol is it just me or does that gift card seem perfect for you



I actually asked Astylla specifically if she had any favorite characters.  I thought it would be a nice touch to send a gift card with a character she liked.  I would have done the same thing for sgrap, but she was headed to DLR very soon after she won the gift card -- there was no time to send a card and get it to her before her trip, so I had to handle that situation in a different way.

As it turned out, right after I ordered Astylla's card to be sent out, I discovered that a fraudulent charge had been placed on the specific card I used to purchase the gift card.  Meanwhile, the Disney gift card transaction had not yet gone through on my account.  I had to dispute the fraudulent charge for some bogus item I never bought and then hope that the Disney gift card transaction did not bounce or become inactive while the funds were missing due to that fraudulent charge.  So it was a big mess/ordeal/headache that I didn't need right around the holidays..




flyingdumbo127 said:


> I just tried some Dreyers Peppermint Wonderland (not slow churned) that I bought earlier today at Ralph's. Dreyers is on sale at Ralph's this week $3.49 for one or $2.79 each when you buy 2 and yes you are able to mix and match. To be fair, I have not had Peppermint ice cream in half a dozen years due to my TMJ (jaw joint) condition. I'm not able to crunch on the hard candy pieces. I wanted to be able to taste a little of it this year and figured I could pick out the candy pieces or with hot fudge they would melt anyway. Sherry, I have never ever had the Slow Churned version. I did think of that with how this ice cream tasted to me.  The ice cream itself is white, no longer pink. The candy pieces are still pink. I did suck on a candy piece and that does have a peppermint taste to it. The smooth white ice cream tastes more like strange vanilla....frozen toothpaste? It does not taste too minty at all to me.
> 
> I did call Dreyers and they are sending me out a full value coupon which was very kind. The customer service lady I spoke with said that the ice cream was once pink. It is now white due to consumer complaints about the pink dye. She said the white vs. pink might be why it tastes different to me but she did not say that for sure. I was disappointed. I do remember even last year Baskin and Robbins did carry pink Peppermint Stick ice cream. I will check this year and give that a try. I just wanted to give all of you a heads up on that. I hope if any of you tastes this flavor this year that it tastes sweeter to you--keep in mind I also have a very sweet tooth and lol the sweeter the better
> 
> P.S. Does anyone know if the Peppermint ice cream is pink at Disneyland or is it also white?



Mona -- I actually wondered why the ice cream at DLR was still pink when Dreyer's changed its color and recipe (which I learned last year).  Disneyland has been serving Dreyer's ice cream for years, so I wasn't sure if Dreyer's made a special batch just for the Disney parks... or if DLR was serving up some other brand of peppermint ice cream and trying to pass it off as Dreyer's!!  

Dreyer's not only changed the color by removing all of the red dye, but they greatly reduced the peppermint bits of candy and replaced most of them with blobs of peppermint goo!!  It makes me so mad that people complain about the dye -- when they don't have to eat the stupid ice cream in the first place if they don't want dye! -- and then ruin the fun for the rest of us.  I was not the only annoyed consumer, as I saw lots of complaints on the Dreyer's Facebook page about the newly white ice cream, and people didn't like it.

Don't bother with Dreyer's Spumoni ice cream either.  They removed the green dye from it, so now the Spumoni looks like Neapolitan ice cream.  It is white where it was once green.  I have never seen Spumoni ice cream without a GREEN component to it.

I tried the Ralphs generic peppermint ice cream too, and while it was a lovely shade of pink the flavor was just a wee bit off for me.  It didn't taste the same as Dreyer's at its peak of flavor (the old recipe).





Lucysmom2 said:


> Happy Thanksgining to Sherry and all those who frequent this thread. In 20 days we will be surrounded by Disney cheer. Oh, so much to be thankful for!!



 Just to address something you mentioned in a previous comment -- I watched all 17 of the new Hallmark Christmas movies (as well as new movies on other channels too), and "I'm Not Ready for Christmas" was one of my favorites of the season!  A lot of people didn't like it, but I did.  I like Alicia Witt (who is now filming for the show "Nashville" and is joining the cast of "The Walking Dead" later this year).  I think that my favorite of the new Hallmark movies was "On the Twelfth Day of Christmas" (that was the one with the DJ who hated Christmas, but his former acquaintance -- who carried a torch for him for years -- set out to change that with an elaborate "12 days of Christmas" project, sending him a different gift for each one of the days).





Angel Ariel said:


> It's great to see you, Sherry!  I was wondering what had happened to you!
> 
> I'm sorry that you felt like your work and this thread wasn't appreciated.  I can't speak for everyone, but I can tell you that our family very much appreciated it!  2015 was our first holiday visit to DLR, and your thread was a wealth of information and a great place to come and ask questions! I am looking forward to being able to (assuming they continue ) participate in the theme week photos later this year!  Thank you so much...we couldn't have had a better trip!  And now I"m totally hooked on DLR at the holidays, and want to go back again next year...it's addictive!



Thank you  -- and I'm so glad you had a great trip.  You are correct -- the holiday season at DLR is very addictive!  My entire holiday plan got derailed last year and I didn't go at all -- hence, another reason why I stayed away.  It was too sad.  I kept up on all of the news and reported changes and things like that, but otherwise I was just feeling very sad about it.

Maybe "appreciated" (or not!) isn't quite the right word.  I know that everyone here who has followed along for years appreciates the effort and knows how everything works, and that they can just jump in and answer or ask a question at any point.  And I appreciate everyone who has followed along, contributed by answering questions and reporting on rumors or news as they find it, and also found this thread to be useful when planning their own trips!  What am I trying to say?  I am not feeling particularly articulate at the moment.  Lol.  I guess one way to put it is, if someone starts a thread with info or news that I would have been posting here or that others could post here, or if there are different threads started for separate, individual sub-topics of the greater holiday season topic, it ends up being twice or three times the work.  There doesn't need to be double and triple work.  There is no great need for 2, 3, 4, 5 people or whatever to be gathering the same info and posting it in different places, starting different threads, etc. -- especially when, a lot of the time, people don't come back here to share the info in this year-round discussion thread about the DLR holiday season (the most obvious place for holiday discussion)!  I'm not going to hunt down links for multiple different threads.  

So then I end up thinking, "Okay, well I don't need to spend time on reporting this or that because there is another thread or two about it.  So I can just go do something else."  If there are a lot of moving parts that are not all working together, in unison, then the effects can kind of be counterintuitive to the original plan -- which was to consolidate and gather everything in one spot.  Know what I mean?  It's more of a time issue, and a cohesion issue, and not wanting to spend time on something that is ultimately going to be revealed/announced/discussed elsewhere.  I can be doing something else, such as eating inferior, white peppermint ice cream with strange blobs of peppermint goo, and watching Christmas movies!   




flyingdumbo127 said:


> Great to see you Sherry! I am also very sorry to hear you felt under appreciated last year for all your hard work on here. :/ Thank you for all you do on these boards! I enjoy this Christmas thread so much, especially the photos as it's a way for all of us, especially regular posters, to get to know each other a bit more personally. Lol, today is the start of Lent and I still have yet to post my December TR. I will try to do that this afternoon, if I am not melted from it being 90! Definitely a great time for PINK peppermint stick ice cream. I was it were a year round flavor at Baskin Robbins. As I posted last year that Dreyers stuff was horrible! :/ I did try Ralph’s (Kroger) Brand and at least that was pink.
> 
> To all, a wonderful minty ice cream I recently discovered is Safeway Brand, I get it at Pavilions. Mint Chocolate Cookie Crumble. Yes, the “mint” ice cream is green and not white. The cookie part is not very chewy (I have jaw joint issues) so I’m able to enjoy. It’s a million times better, IMO than that Dreyers plus because it is store brand, it’s more often on sale. Check it out and enjoy
> 
> I’m typing this up in Word and will copy/paste back into the reply box. Is anyone else having difficulty with the reply box this morning? For me, it is very slow for type to show up and not all the letters in words are sticking
> 
> Keep cool (or warm) everyone and Happy Wednesday



I thought that Baskin Robbins did serve peppermint ice cream all year long?  Do they not do that anymore?  The ice cream at BR is good, although there isn't a BR in my area anymore.   I wish they would start selling cartons of the peppermint ice cream at grocery stores.  They sell pints of other flavors, but not peppermint.

As long as Dreyer's continues to make that ridiculous white peppermint ice cream with peppermint goo, I will not be buying it.

I don't know if my trouble with the reply box here is the same as yours, but I can clearly see that my Explorer browser hates this website and always malfunctions when I am here.  I have to go to Firefox to post here without problems.




sgrap said:


> Sherry, so glad to 'see' you back here!  I hope you know how much you are appreciated!  I know for me, your Halloween thread was what made our October 2014 trip so awesome, and as well this year for our November trip.  So much info, and all the excitement just helps to build up the feeling of anticipation when you are waiting to go.  It is also so fun to look back on my photos and see everyone else's photos from Christmas time at DLR.  I made sure to take a ton of pictures this year of the decorations so that I am set for the theme weeks.  I hope you do them again. But I do understand that it must be a huge amount of work.    Big hug!



Thank you for the kind words!  



lwanthony said:


> Sherry, your the best! Thanks so much for all you do on these super threads! I for one use them all the time and find them super helpful.
> 
> PS: The offer I sent you after my Halloween trip this last year still stands. I still have the Lithograph and would be more than happy to send one to you. PM me if you would like one of them.
> 
> -Lane



Lane -- When I read this post from you I was thinking, "What offer?"  Would you believe that I didn't know there was a message sitting in the Facebook inbox all this time?    I never got the little red alert/notification, for some odd reason, and I generally don't send a lot of messages from Facebook so I wasn't going in to the Inbox to see that there was anything new.  I just went in there and searched around and finally found your message post-Halloween trip (which is so nice and thoughtful of you!)!  Actually, that Facebook account is another issue, as Facebook is demanding I now send them ID to prove who I am by tomorrow.  If I don't comply or if I send them something they don't accept, they will shut down the account.   It's really stupid.  They're not the Pentagon, for goodness' sake.  They're a social media site.   So I might not have that account as of tomorrow.  We'll see what happens.



Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry I'm glad to see you back on the boards again!! I had wondered what happened to you. I'm sorry you didn't feel appreciated on the thread. I know that both of your threads helped a great deal when planning my past trips during Halloween and Christmastime at DL. Unfortunately I lost all of my pics and 4 years of data when Windows 10 ate my laptop in Oct. Still using our back up computer until we finally have the time to replace it in a couple of weeks. Am currently planning another solo trip to DL in May/17.



Trish -- Thank you for the kind words.   Windows has been trying to force me into Windows 10 for months, and I have continued to resist it.  Now, apparently, they are getting more aggressive about it and downloading it onto some people's hard drives anyway, even if they don't want it, and letting it sit in a hidden file, taking up space on the computer.  I had to change my Update settings so that the Updates would no longer be automatically installed without my approval first.  I just barely got used to Windows 8.1 and got my desktop layout the way I like it (visually and functionally).  I don't want to be pushed into Windows 10. 

Did you lose your photos and other data because Windows downloaded 10 before you had a chance to save/back-up/remove everything?  That's what I'm afraid of, so I don't want them pushing me into a new OS until I make sure I have everything cleared off of there.  Even some of the programs and software I use might not be compatible with 10 -- I have read mixed reports from people about how some of their programs are compatible and others are not -- so that is a big problem for me, as I don't want to have to get all new versions just to accommodate an OS that I don't want!


----------



## Disney127

Yay!  Good to have you back Sherry!    I like chatting with you on FB but somehow the Disboards was not the same without you!  I love the Christmas/Holiday thread, you put so much work into it plus I look forward to seeing everyone's else posts and experiences.  You know that you are greatly appreciated by many of us.  

Did you get a chance to visit DL/DCA during the holiday season, I know that you mentioned that you were running out of time.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, take it from someone that spent 10+hrs on the phone with Microsoft over an 8 day period and got barely anywhere with the "Evil Empire" as I now call Microsoft. They agreed that it was their software that caused the demise of my much loved Sony Vaio laptop. We almost lost this computer to the Evil Empire, but thanks to some excellent advice by the techs at Sony we were able to save it. They reinstalled Windows 7 into my computer after much grovelling, but refuse to do anything about the hard drive on my computer that Windows 10 ate. Nor did they did anything to restore the files and data lost when Windows 10 ate the hard drive on my computer. This is what I learned from by battle royale with Microsoft. I} Windows 10 is not compatible with all computers. Incompatible software, can and will destroy hard drives (this info came from the techs at Sony). 2} This problems are more widespread that what they are leading you to believe. My dealings with the Microsoft store where I lived, I saw many other people bringing in their computers to be restored to their former operating systems. All of them had identical problems as what I had on my computer. All had to be restored to their former operating systems. They will restore your computer to it's former operating system and that's it. No effort will be made to restore lost files or repair damaged hard drives caused by Windows 10. 3} You have 30 days after installation (depending on what kind of computer you have, Sony was 30 days) to revert back to the previous operating system, after that you are done for if Windows 10 starts destroying your hard drive.4} Based on my experience and chatting with the techs at Sony, don't be surprised if Microsoft announces this summer that they are discontinuing support on Windows 7 and possibly 8. I still feel that the Cortana (voice activation part of the software) was the cause of my problems with Windows 10. After many attempts to have them remove it they flat out refused "you can't because it's part of the operating system".

I'm doing this in 2 parts so that it doesn't time out on me. I had barely dealt this this mess in Oct, when we had a real estate agent coming to our door and telling us she had a client who wanted to buy our home. We were skeptical, but her clients threw enough money at us to make us sell, so we have just finished moving from the city to the country, and hours drive from our former home. We love it here, and are now trying to find out where we put all our stuff. We also found out the hard way we have too much stuff and are starting a major purge of stuff next month. When Windows 10 ate my computer I lost everything I had done on that computer since I had bought it 4 years ago. It was tough to take, but with the move, we didn't have any time to really think about replacing it till now. That's why I've been using our backup laptop until we buy me another computer by the end of the month.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, I agree about the Ralph's peppermint. I think Target had Market Pantry brand but that may have been white, I don't remember. The closest Baskin and Robbins to me, I don't much care for as I once saw the owner smoking outside and then he came back inside to serve me without washing his hands. Also, the ice cream does not always look fresh. I go to Church out in the Valley and have found the BR on Magnolia to be consistent and they folks there very friendly, that is definitely a drive. Peppermint went away in mid January. I think it usually comes to BR end of November, for sure December. I do remember one year seeing it in February but not yet. Oh and when I was at DL the first week last December, the peppermint was the same awful white stuff I had wasted money on at home. I hope you and others did get it pink, I didn't. :/ 

This text box is letting me type now without any trouble! this morning, I literally could not type more than a letter or two and it was so slow for that type to stick and then as I said it would leave out letters. That still happens at times when I log in. I have Win 7 and use IE11 which I know is not compatible with some sites. When I am able to use my dad's computer, his is Vista with an older IE, it works just fine, plus I am able to see the smilies which I still am not able to on my computer. Thanks to everyone I learned : santa : (I left space so it would not show up as  Is there an Easter Bunny icon does anyone know ? 

That is scary the Windows 10 problems. I keep getting the popup telling me to install, and am ignoring it. I'm sorry for those of you that have had issues with it :/


----------



## egritz

I'm very glad to hear you are okay, bummed though that you didn't feel you were "needed" here. I do know that when this thread is SUPER active (like during the weekly countdown/photo challenge) I have seen questions not get answered, so I can see those people feeling the need to go start a new thread to draw more attention to their specific question. I think without our fearless leader, though, this thread kept getting pushed down. I think one time I finally found it on page 5? What the heck? 

Regardless, I look forward to diving in to the Halloween thread. We will be doing our first Halloween trip this fall since 2009 (so before kids!) I know I have lots to learn and figure out.  2017 we'll likely be back over here in the Christmas thread for a pre-thanksgiving trip again (our plan is to get an AP every other year now, go in November right at the start of the Christmas seasn, get the AP during that trip, and then go the following fall for Halloween....and when possible sprinkle in a few shorter trips here & there in between)


----------



## Phoenixrising

The only way we were able to save this Sony Vaio laptop was because of the fact as soon as I realized what was happening to this computer was mirroring what was happening on my main laptop, at the advice of the techs at Sony we shut it down, then used the mirror copy in the laptop, since it was under the 30 days to restore to it's original operating system. I think based on my experience with Windows 10 is that it is not compatible with some older computers. And you have no idea if it isn't until you install it and have problems down the road. My newer of the 2 Sony Vaio laptops took 5 weeks to show signs of trouble with Windows 10, this older Sony Vaio 5 days. Sometimes I split posts, as if I know I'm going to type something long, it's happened in the past where I've typed a long reply only to have the screen time out and I lose everything I typed.


----------



## TraderCharlie

Sherry E said:


> Did anyone miss me?  Well, too bad if you didn't because I'm here!  I'm here!  I'm here!
> 
> I will probably move us over to a new Superthread soon -- we're not at the page limit for this one, but... new year, new thread, I suppose.   I'll let you know when that happens.
> 
> How did everyone's holiday season go?
> 
> By the way, three holiday food-related things:
> 
> 1.  I was so very disappointed with Dreyer's stupid Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in 2015 -- I hate white peppermint ice cream that should be pink, and I hate mysterious blobs of peppermint goo where there should be crushed peppermint candy chunks.  I actually resorted to a generic store brand just so I could have PINK peppermint ice cream.   Dreyer's, you let me down -- no more 10 cartons per year of Peppermint Wonderland for me;
> 
> 2.  I tried the elusive Gingerbread Oreos (which had been gone since 2013, and I had never tried), as they mercifully returned as a Target exclusive last year, and... YUM!!!!!!!!!!  Delicious!!; and
> 
> 3. Full-sized bars/sheets of Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark are currently at the 99 Cents Only Store!  Yay!
> 
> Edited to add:  During the holidays I watched all 17 new Christmas movies on Hallmark; 3 out of 4 new ones on HMM; most of the new ones on Lifetime; countless repeats of older movies; and several more new ones between ION, UP and INSP.  I even re-watched some favorites on ABC Family/Freeform.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts.   Others here already answered you, but what you said kind of touched on one of the reasons why you guys didn't see me here, and why I stopped updating page 1 for the holiday season last year.  It takes a lot of effort to put these threads together, and no one ever asked me to do it.  I was the one who created the Superthreads for the Holidays and for Halloween Time, out of my love for and knowledge of those seasons at DLR, and because I am good at giving explicit info to people and focusing on a lot of details that others might overlook.  Also, I take a lot of photos as a rule, so sharing those helps with my Theme Week Countdowns every year.   These threads are my babies.  When it seems like the work is neither needed nor appreciated, or when it seems like people are going to sort of work against the purpose of this thread and then start separate threads for every single thing, then I just... give up.  There's no point in putting in the effort.  That's not the _only_ reason why you didn't see me here, of course, but it was one of them.
> 
> The entire point of this thread -- in addition to giving out info -- was to consolidate holiday details and info in one place, and have a one-stop shop for info and news so that it is not scattered to and fro all over the forum (which can also be very overwhelming and confusing).  Sometimes people start threads and ask the same things over and over because they don't want to post in a thread that has more than 5 pages in it, or search for other threads on the forum, and it's not always necessary to start all of those threads much of the time.  They could come here and ask a question and someone could answer it, or we could point them in the direction of where to find the info.   No one has to read the whole thread, so it doesn't have to be overwhelming and confusing, but -- ordinarily -- when the posts on page 1 are updated, as they would typically be under regular circumstances, people can go to page 1 and skim down the posts to find whatever holiday-related subject they need and read up on it.
> 
> I didn't update page 1 after a certain point last year -- normally I would have updated everything -- so that may have been why it was hard to find things.  Otherwise, everything is ordinarily broken down by category and updated.
> 
> And no, I will not be doing a pre-holiday thread and then a new thread when the holidays begin.   One Superthread.    Also, I started this current thread in December of 2014 -- so it's not like it was years old.   But I had already planned on starting a new thread this year because I wanted to get the Halloween thread AND the holiday thread started at the same time for a change, so it would be easier for me to keep track of both of them and how far each one advances in the same period of time.
> 
> The reason my Superthreads get so big is because they are popular, informative (and hopefully fun) threads.    If there were no activity going on, nor reasons to actually come here and tune in/follow along, they would be 2 pages long and disappear forever into the archives.  Big threads are usually big threads for a good reason.




It sure is good to hear from you Sherry!
I have been following your threads for the past few years and I would not have been able to plan the numerous trips to DL without your detailed information.  We took all of our children, late teens and early twenties, for Christmas last year, and my wife and I have been several times since then culminating with a wonderful birthday trip during Halloween season last year.
We already have two more trips planned this spring for some weekend getaways.  We are still debating which holiday season we want to catch this year.  All I know is that I will be using the "Sherry Bible" to help guide our trips!
Glad to read your post again!


----------



## azdisneylover

Sherry, I, like many others wondered if you were okay, and I am very glad to read you are. You are very much appreciated. The information on the Halloween thread made it possible for my family to have a nice trip 9 days at Disneyland, with the last day surprising them with Mickey's Halloween Party. All the much needed information came from your threads! Thank you very much. I came to the Christmas thread this evening to check if any information was posted for this year. I have a nephew who is getting married the first weekend in December and I am trying to figure out how to plan a mini trip when we go for the wedding. I am cautious because every time I post I am planning a trip, the trip ends up being cancelled. 
Welcome back, Sherry.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry, I am glad to see you back.

Corinna


----------



## Lucysmom2

Oh, Sherry! I was worried that something horrible had happened to you. I thought you were terribly ill, but then someone posted that you were on Facebook.Christmas just wasn't the same here without you. No movie chats,  no snack chats, no personal Sherry touches. I even posted asking how to become your friend on Facebook because I was missing you, but whomever was in charge did not post my post! Something told me to log on today and see. Voila! Here you are! Please don't ever leave us again!

My holiday trip was great, but the DL decorations were meh! Even the DL 60th decorations were meh! I think we are going to skip going next year because of all the changes. However, my DD and I are taking a spring break trip to the San Diego area so she can check out a few colleges. She invited her boyfriend along and he has never been to DL. How could we resist?! My son will drive up from Fallbrook and meet us.We are going to have a short two day stay at the GCH. I've never been at springtime. I know it will be crowded the week before Easter, but it is when our break is. It will be fun to just be there again. 

Stay well and happy, Sherry. You are much loved!


----------



## azdisneylover

_


Lucysmom2 said:



			My son will drive up from Fallbrook and meet us.We are going to have a short two day stay at the GCH. I've never been at springtime. I know it will be crowded the week before Easter, but it is when our break is. It will be fun to just be there again.
		
Click to expand...

_
Oh my, that is the city (Fallbrook) where my nephew is getting married the first weekend of December!  I keep asking my sister and nephew about hotels, etc but they keep saying they don't know. Ugh. Trying to plan even a day at Disneyland since we will be in California.


----------



## Lucysmom2

azdisneylover said:


> Oh my, that is the city (Fallbrook) where my nephew is getting married the first weekend of December!  I keep asking my sister and nephew about hotels, etc but they keep saying they don't know. Ugh. Trying to plan even a day at Disneyland since we will be in California.


i

I always stay at my son's house, so I don't know about any inns. Sorry. But  I bet he's getting married at this beautiful garden that hosts lots of weddings. It is a spectacular location.


----------



## Sherry E

Lucysmom2 said:


> Oh, Sherry! I was worried that something horrible had happened to you. I thought you were terribly ill, but then someone posted that you were on Facebook.Christmas just wasn't the same here without you. No movie chats,  no snack chats, no personal Sherry touches. I even posted asking how to become your friend on Facebook because I was missing you, but whomever was in charge did not post my post! Something told me to log on today and see. Voila! Here you are! Please don't ever leave us again!
> 
> My holiday trip was great, but the DL decorations were meh! Even the DL 60th decorations were meh! I think we are going to skip going next year because of all the changes. However, my DD and I are taking a spring break trip to the San Diego area so she can check out a few colleges. She invited her boyfriend along and he has never been to DL. How could we resist?! My son will drive up from Fallbrook and meet us.We are going to have a short two day stay at the GCH. I've never been at springtime. I know it will be crowded the week before Easter, but it is when our break is. It will be fun to just be there again.
> 
> Stay well and happy, Sherry. You are much loved!



I was planning on popping in and replying to a few more comments here (including the ones about the meh decorations!), but I wanted to address one thing now, before I forget.  No one told me that you were trying to friend me on Facebook.  I'm not sure where you posted it (was it here in this thread or on the forum?), but not one single soul mentioned to me that you asked.  I would have happily friended you on Facebook! 

The only DIS'er who actually contacted me here via PM (to make sure I was okay) was Janet/mom2rtk!  Others I was in contact with on Facebook.

Anyway, I will be back a bit later -- must go take care of a few things.    I shall return with my thoughts on the 2015 holiday decor (or lack thereof, in some cases).

I have an Egg-stravaganza thread -- I started it last year, but updated page 1 (today) and left the overall pictorial/explanation in as to how it works, so join in if you can.

I don't know if there will be much of a Springtime Roundup this year, since the Roundup location is gone forever.


----------



## Lucysmom2

I posted it on this thread because I didn't know how to find you on Facebook and I was asking for help. It was visible and then it was gone! I read the Egg thread. This will be fun. After this, I will just have to get to the Halloween celebration. Oh, well, there is probably a Fourth of July, too! The list of holiday trips could be endless!!


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> Yay!  Good to have you back Sherry!    I like chatting with you on FB but somehow the Disboards was not the same without you!  I love the Christmas/Holiday thread, you put so much work into it plus I look forward to seeing everyone's else posts and experiences.  You know that you are greatly appreciated by many of us.
> 
> Did you get a chance to visit DL/DCA during the holiday season, I know that you mentioned that you were running out of time.



Thank you for the kind words.   At the moment I can't even get into my Facebook account, but hopefully I will get back in soon, one way or the other.  So don't un-friend me yet -- hopefully I'll be back!

I'm glad to know I was missed from the forum, although I hadn't really expected to be!  I didn't really think about it -- I just assumed everyone would carry on, discussing the holidays as they progressed here and there.  Things kind of fizzled here in this thread because there was chat going on elsewhere, I think, and I wasn't here to keep pushing the thread and keeping it active.

The last few months of the year were really not good for me, and one problem after another kept popping up.  Right around the time the Theme Week Countdown ended in November was when the false/fraudulent charge made by some thief appeared on my card, and I had to deal with the mess that it caused.  After that just seemed to be a stream of bad luck, one thing after another.  The best thing about the holiday season was the fact that my horrible neighbors suddenly, shockingly, moved out, as you know.  I wish they had left sooner in the season, but they didn't really seem to get out until the week before Christmas.  I don't think my sanity and peace of mind could have handled another year of them, so thankfully they are gone -- and hopefully I never, ever, ever have to encounter them again.

Because of all of the things going on and just being generally down in the dumps, I did not make it to Disneyland during the holiday season... which only served to make me feel worse!    I was so sad at not going -- it's pretty much my only annual holiday tradition out of the house (I'm not counting watching movies inside) -- that I nearly stopped reading updates, looking at photos and keeping apprised of what was going on during the season.  It was upsetting me, but I kept reading and following along just to stay more or less in the know about what was happening.

One thing that I felt sightly better about (just trying to console myself for not being there) was that a lot of the decor seemed lackluster or just... odd... due to competing with the Diamond Anniversary decor and events.  I figured, well at least I didn't miss anything all that exciting.  





Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry, take it from someone that spent 10+hrs on the phone with Microsoft over an 8 day period and got barely anywhere with the "Evil Empire" as I now call Microsoft. They agreed that it was their software that caused the demise of my much loved Sony Vaio laptop. We almost lost this computer to the Evil Empire, but thanks to some excellent advice by the techs at Sony we were able to save it. They reinstalled Windows 7 into my computer after much grovelling, but refuse to do anything about the hard drive on my computer that Windows 10 ate. Nor did they did anything to restore the files and data lost when Windows 10 ate the hard drive on my computer. This is what I learned from by battle royale with Microsoft. I} Windows 10 is not compatible with all computers. Incompatible software, can and will destroy hard drives (this info came from the techs at Sony). 2} This problems are more widespread that what they are leading you to believe. My dealings with the Microsoft store where I lived, I saw many other people bringing in their computers to be restored to their former operating systems. All of them had identical problems as what I had on my computer. All had to be restored to their former operating systems. They will restore your computer to it's former operating system and that's it. No effort will be made to restore lost files or repair damaged hard drives caused by Windows 10. 3} You have 30 days after installation (depending on what kind of computer you have, Sony was 30 days) to revert back to the previous operating system, after that you are done for if Windows 10 starts destroying your hard drive.4} Based on my experience and chatting with the techs at Sony, don't be surprised if Microsoft announces this summer that they are discontinuing support on Windows 7 and possibly 8. I still feel that the Cortana (voice activation part of the software) was the cause of my problems with Windows 10. After many attempts to have them remove it they flat out refused "you can't because it's part of the operating system".
> 
> I'm doing this in 2 parts so that it doesn't time out on me. I had barely dealt this this mess in Oct, when we had a real estate agent coming to our door and telling us she had a client who wanted to buy our home. We were skeptical, but her clients threw enough money at us to make us sell, so we have just finished moving from the city to the country, and hours drive from our former home. We love it here, and are now trying to find out where we put all our stuff. We also found out the hard way we have too much stuff and are starting a major purge of stuff next month. When Windows 10 ate my computer I lost everything I had done on that computer since I had bought it 4 years ago. It was tough to take, but with the move, we didn't have any time to really think about replacing it till now. That's why I've been using our backup laptop until we buy me another computer by the end of the month.



What a nightmare.  Computer problems can be so stressful, and we are all basically at the mercy of our computers.  It takes me forever to get comfortable with operating systems other than what I am used to -- I don't have a mind for technology, that is for sure -- so if anything goes wrong I am completely lost and useless.

I fully expect that Windows will stop support on 7 and 8 in the not too distant future, as they try to push people into that confounded 10.  I am hoping that they won't stop support this year, but next year would not shock me.




flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, I agree about the Ralph's peppermint. I think Target had Market Pantry brand but that may have been white, I don't remember. The closest Baskin and Robbins to me, I don't much care for as I once saw the owner smoking outside and then he came back inside to serve me without washing his hands. Also, the ice cream does not always look fresh. I go to Church out in the Valley and have found the BR on Magnolia to be consistent and they folks there very friendly, that is definitely a drive. Peppermint went away in mid January. I think it usually comes to BR end of November, for sure December. I do remember one year seeing it in February but not yet. Oh and when I was at DL the first week last December, the peppermint was the same awful white stuff I had wasted money on at home. I hope you and others did get it pink, I didn't. :/
> 
> This text box is letting me type now without any trouble! this morning, I literally could not type more than a letter or two and it was so slow for that type to stick and then as I said it would leave out letters. That still happens at times when I log in. I have Win 7 and use IE11 which I know is not compatible with some sites. When I am able to use my dad's computer, his is Vista with an older IE, it works just fine, plus I am able to see the smilies which I still am not able to on my computer. Thanks to everyone I learned : santa : (I left space so it would not show up as  Is there an Easter Bunny icon does anyone know ?
> 
> That is scary the Windows 10 problems. I keep getting the popup telling me to install, and am ignoring it. I'm sorry for those of you that have had issues with it :/



I could have sworn I saw pictures of ice cream that Tom Bell (of DIS Unplugged) got at Disneyland before the peppermint disappeared, and it looked pink in the photos.    It shouldn't have been pink because DLR uses Dreyer's and Dreyer's insists on serving up that ridiculous white stuff with blobs of peppermint goo, because people complained about red dye.

All I know is, that ice cream bummed me out.  That is something I look forward to every year, and it was so disappointing.  Then again, my entire holiday season was careening downhill, so the ice cream just added to the fun.

Did you get to Farmers Market and The Grove during the holidays?  I was at The Grove a couple of nights, waiting for snow.  They skimped on the snow!  In 2014 there was lots of snow, but not as much in 2015.  One of the nights I was there, I spotted some paparazzi staked out in front of the theater.  Their eyes were fixed on the restaurant across the way, which is, I think, La Piazza, waiting for some famous person or another to come out.  I never found out who it was that they were waiting on.  On the other night I was there for the snow, I was standing in front of the fountain.  There must have been wind that night or something, as a bunch of the fountain water sprayed me when I wasn't expecting it!   It was like World of Color all of a sudden.

I don't think there is an Easter Bunny smiley/emoticon.




egritz said:


> I'm very glad to hear you are okay, bummed though that you didn't feel you were "needed" here. I do know that when this thread is SUPER active (like during the weekly countdown/photo challenge) I have seen questions not get answered, so I can see those people feeling the need to go start a new thread to draw more attention to their specific question. I think without our fearless leader, though, this thread kept getting pushed down. I think one time I finally found it on page 5? What the heck?
> 
> Regardless, I look forward to diving in to the Halloween thread. We will be doing our first Halloween trip this fall since 2009 (so before kids!) I know I have lots to learn and figure out.  2017 we'll likely be back over here in the Christmas thread for a pre-thanksgiving trip again (our plan is to get an AP every other year now, go in November right at the start of the Christmas seasn, get the AP during that trip, and then go the following fall for Halloween....and when possible sprinkle in a few shorter trips here & there in between)



I don't blame someone for starting a thread if they can't get a question answered.  That makes sense.  That wasn't so much what I was referring to, but it's not important.

This year's Halloween Time should have at least one surprise or two in store.  I keep thinking that the Halloween party will move over to DCA this year -- or maybe even into DTD, now that DTD seems to be getting into the swing of things more, with an Easter egg hunt, a horse-drawn carriage ride, the assorted confectionery creations in the GCH lobby, carolers, the Winter Village, etc  But I could be very wrong, and maybe MHP will stay put in Disneyland, but the Rivers of America and the Big Thunder Trail were very integral parts of the atmosphere of the parties, and this year they won't be in their usual state of spookiness.  I just wish Disney would find a new place for the pumpkin carvers to set up shop -- even if it's inside one of the hotels, or on the hotel grounds somewhere.  There has to be somewhere to put them.




TraderCharlie said:


> It sure is good to hear from you Sherry!
> I have been following your threads for the past few years and I would not have been able to plan the numerous trips to DL without your detailed information.  We took all of our children, late teens and early twenties, for Christmas last year, and my wife and I have been several times since then culminating with a wonderful birthday trip during Halloween season last year.
> We already have two more trips planned this spring for some weekend getaways.  We are still debating which holiday season we want to catch this year.  All I know is that I will be using the "Sherry Bible" to help guide our trips!
> Glad to read your post again!



Thank you so much for the very kind words!  I really appreciate it.  I'm so glad that the threads have helped in some small way in the planning of your trips. 




azdisneylover said:


> Sherry, I, like many others wondered if you were okay, and I am very glad to read you are. You are very much appreciated. The information on the Halloween thread made it possible for my family to have a nice trip 9 days at Disneyland, with the last day surprising them with Mickey's Halloween Party. All the much needed information came from your threads! Thank you very much. I came to the Christmas thread this evening to check if any information was posted for this year. I have a nephew who is getting married the first weekend in December and I am trying to figure out how to plan a mini trip when we go for the wedding. I am cautious because every time I post I am planning a trip, the trip ends up being cancelled.
> Welcome back, Sherry.



Thank you! 

Well, the announcement of this year's Egg-stravaganza came a bit earlier than I expected (they had to announce it now, primarily because it is beginning in about 2-1/2 weeks!), so you never know.  Maybe the Parks Blog will surprise us and let us know something about the holidays earlier than usual.  They normally wouldn't even announce the season start date until September.

I remember that you tried to plan some trips in the past, and they didn't end up happening!  I hope that you are finally able to break that pattern and get to DLR in December this year.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Sherry, I am glad to see you back.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you, Corinna! 



Lucysmom2 said:


> I posted it on this thread because I didn't know how to find you on Facebook and I was asking for help. It was visible and then it was gone! I read the Egg thread. This will be fun. After this, I will just have to get to the Halloween celebration. Oh, well, there is probably a Fourth of July, too! The list of holiday trips could be endless!!



I love most holidays and wish that DLR would do more for them.  Like Valentine's Day this weekend, for example.  Some of the special food items are only available this weekend or on February 14th.  I wish they would make them available for all of February.  And the decorations are pretty sparse.

Sometimes it seems like Downtown Disney is the only place getting in on the holiday/special event action (like Mardi Gras, Oktoberfest, St. Patrick's Day, etc.), and other times it seems like DTD is not involved in anything at all. That is a space that could be put to use in a better way than it had been.  I suspect that it will eventually become Disney Springs, so I think that Disney is trying to increase exposure and attention to DTD, to get people interested in going there.

I will post here separately about what I thought of some of the changes to decorations and holiday things at DLR based on what I read, since I didn't see it in person.  I will tell you what I liked and didn't like.


​


Okay, it's quite a bit after the fact, but here are some random thoughts about this past holiday season at DLR (just based on what I read and saw in photos, as I didn't go):


While a lot of people seemed to like it, I hated the new Santa photo spot in the Disneyland Hotel.  It may have looked better in person, but I thought that the previous Santa photo spot at the DLH was much more beautiful.

I don't know if I was all that excited about the changes to and around the Christmas tree at the GCH either.

Was it my imagination, or were there fewer Mardi Gras masks posted around New Orleans Square?

I wasn't digging the toned down holiday decor on Main Street.  I know that there were people who were happy to have a toned down holiday so that the 60th anniversary decorations could shine, but I don't think the 60th anniversary decor is all that spectacular that it should overshadow the magic Disney creates for the holidays.  The holiday decor is themed to each area, and much more elaborate.  The 60th stuff is nice, but not the same.

Am I correct in that the Ranch area was not decorated for Christmas at all?  Was the little cabin decorated?  Did the decorations just stop with Halloween?

I missed seeing the Winter Castle in photos.  The Diamond Castle just isn't the same for the holidays.

Thumbs up for the new decorations around the Pacific Wharf area of DCA, as well as the new decor in Grizzly Peak/formerly Condor Flats!  I approve of that!

Still angry about what Dreyer's (and by association, Disneyland) did to their peppermint ice cream, by making it white.

Jingle Cruise had a few more changes, didn't it?

Season of the Force really added to the crowds, did it not?  And all of those parade and fireworks showtimes crammed in?
What am I missing?  I'm sure I will think of something else soon.  I know I kept seeing photos of and reading things about changes here and there, and it did feel like a blander version of the DLR holidays in many ways, with some bright spots.  I hope that this coming holiday season goes back to normal.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, someone in this Christmas thread posted a picture of the pink ice cream for me, which I appreciated and it looked so yummy. When I was at DL….going back to check a 2015 calendar….the long weekend (Thursday-Monday) December 3rd-7th, the peppermint was (at least on the one day I got it) awful and white. I made the mistake of not checking with a CM at Gibson Girl to be sure the ice cream would be pink before ordering it. I learned my lesson there! :/ Sigh, that is eggs-actly what Dreyers told me that people complained about the dye so much that Dreyers finally decided to do without it. To me peppermint ice cream needs to be pink same with mint being green, but as long as flavor is not compromised (which as you sadly know it sure was with the peppermint un-wonderland  color really doesn’t matter, just made it more Christmassy to me and cheerful. 

Hug, I’m sorry :/ 

You know, I never did get to the Grove last December. Silly me. I will do so this year and maybe we could even meet up there sometime. I’d love to see the “snow” and also the gingerbread house. I have one memory of being at the Grove when Tom Lasorda from the Dodgers was putting in an appearance. I am no longer much into baseball or a Dodger fan but remember how crazy the scene was. At one point Mr. Lasorda walked RIGHT in front of me to get away (he was done speaking) from the crowds and I was almost trampled. So for actual paparazzi staking out a restaurant, wow, glad I was not there. 

I am not much into the 60th Anniversary stuff and did notice that from 2014 the Christmas décor on Main Street was toned down. Castle not the same to me.  I don’t know if the Ranch area was decorated. I did get to meet Santa near Winnie the Pooh ride. There was a snowman Piglet and Pooh over there, too that was cute. But what I thought was kind of strange (I understand that would have increased the crowds) neither Pooh nor his friends were anywhere to be found. In 2014, they were donned in Santa hats in the same area. I know then Santa himself was at the Ranch so that space was not needed for him. 

I still need to post my December TR. I need to get going now but will do so next week, I promise. I already have my CCI reservation for first weekend in December this year  

There should be a bunny icon on here!


----------



## beckykarstetter

Never leave us again!


----------



## Sherry E

Have you ever ordered something from Amazon using gift card money (for some reason, I always end up with Amazon gift card money through various sites/panels to which I belong), and you find that you will have just a few dollars left over after all of the tax and/or shipping is calculated?  What to do with those lonely little five or six dollars that will be left in the account?  Sometimes I might use what's left and add in a flash drive or memory card or something.  This most recent time, when I saw that I was going to have about $6 left after totaling up my other items, I added in...

GINGERBREAD OREOS!!!!!   

I've told you that I finally got to try the Gingerbread Oreos in 2015 (they had not been sold in California since 2013, and I had never even tried them then).  Thankfully, all of the planets aligned -- there is a Target in my neighborhood; the Oreos were exclusive to Target; they had them in stock; and I had a coupon!  I just bought 2 packages pretty early in the holiday season and I didn't go back for more before the holidays were over.  

Now, in regular life, $6 (double the price) is way too much to spend on a package of Oreos -- no matter how good those Oreos may be -- and I would not pay that much for them in Target or any other store.  Somehow, though, it made sense on Amazon because I could use up those last few dollars of gift card money.  I have a feeling that the Oreos will arrive smashed to bits (my Amazon purchases are never packaged well, no matter what they are), but, if so, I will use the yummy crumbs for something -- maybe on ice cream?  Just the aroma alone is worth getting a package of these Oreos.

If only Dreyer's hadn't ruined its formerly delightful Peppermint Wonderland ice cream... I would still have had some cartons of it in the freezer in a normal year, and would be enjoying them now.   But not this time!   They messed it up!


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> Okay, it's quite a bit after the fact, but here are some random thoughts about this past holiday season at DLR (just based on what I read and saw in photos, as I didn't go):
> 
> I wasn't digging the toned down holiday decor on Main Street.  I know that there were people who were happy to have a toned down holiday so that the 60th anniversary decorations could shine, but I don't think the 60th anniversary decor is all that spectacular that it should overshadow the magic Disney creates for the holidays.  The holiday decor is themed to each area, and much more elaborate.  The 60th stuff is nice, but not the same.
> 
> Am I correct in that the Ranch area was not decorated for Christmas at all?  Was the little cabin decorated?  Did the decorations just stop with Halloween?
> 
> I missed seeing the Winter Castle in photos.  The Diamond Castle just isn't the same for the holidays.
> 
> Thumbs up for the new decorations around the Pacific Wharf area of DCA, as well as the new decor in Grizzly Peak/formerly Condor Flats!  I approve of that!
> 
> Jingle Cruise had a few more changes, didn't it?
> 
> Season of the Force really added to the crowds, did it not?  And all of those parade and fireworks showtimes crammed in?
> What am I missing?  I'm sure I will think of something else soon.  I know I kept seeing photos of and reading things about changes here and there, and it did feel like a blander version of the DLR holidays in many ways, with some bright spots.  I hope that this coming holiday season goes back to normal.



I agree about not digging the toned down holiday decors, missed the garlands over Main Street.  Overall, it didn't look as festive as the other years.  We like the 60th anniversary decorations but since we saw them in July, we would have liked to see DL decorated like previous years.  Totally understand that they have to leave the 60th stuff around for others to enjoy.

The Ranch was abit sad for us this year.  Big Thunder BBQ was decorated but the little cabin was not.  There were decorations around the petting zoo area.

We too missed the Winter Castle in photos, all those twinkling lights.

We liked the fireflies in jars on the trees in Grizzly Peaks - not sure if they were there prior or maybe we never noticed before.  We did miss the big Christmas tree in the Paradise Pier area where Donald use to meet.  That tree seems kind of iconic since many people post pics of that tree in the Pacific Wharf theme week.

As for Jingle Cruise, wasn't sure if the snowflake decorations were new this year or not?

Season of the Force did add to the crowds in Tomorrowland.  Long line ups just to get FP for Hyperspace Mountain and Star Tours - lines moved fast though.  The park did seem busier with all those parades and fireworks, sometimes, it seems like there were people lined up on MS all the time.  One has to know how to avoid the crowded areas.

Even though this was probably the most busy time that we have visited, it was still fun to be there for the holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> I agree about not digging the toned down holiday decors, missed the garlands over Main Street.  Overall, it didn't look as festive as the other years.  We like the 60th anniversary decorations but since we saw them in July, we would have liked to see DL decorated like previous years.  Totally understand that they have to leave the 60th stuff around for others to enjoy.
> 
> The Ranch was abit sad for us this year.  Big Thunder BBQ was decorated but the little cabin was not.  There were decorations around the petting zoo area.
> 
> We too missed the Winter Castle in photos, all those twinkling lights.
> 
> We liked the fireflies in jars on the trees in Grizzly Peaks - not sure if they were there prior or maybe we never noticed before.  We did miss the big Christmas tree in the Pacific Wharf area where Donald use to meet.  That tree seems kind of iconic since many people post pics of that tree in the Pacific Wharf theme week.
> 
> As for Jingle Cruise, wasn't sure if the snowflake decorations were new this year or not?
> 
> Season of the Force did add to the crowds in Tomorrowland.  Long line ups just to get FP for Hyperspace Mountain and Star Tours - lines moved fast though.  The park did seem busier with all those parades and fireworks, sometimes, it seems like there were people lined up on MS all the time.  One has to know how to avoid the crowded areas.
> 
> Even though this was probably the most busy time that we have visited, it was still fun to be there for the holiday season.




Oh yes -- I completely forgot to mention that I missed seeing the big tree in/on Paradise Pier!  Thank you for reminding me!  My assumption -- which could be completely wrong -- was that it was only missing due to the work on the Cove Bar expansion.  It seemed like there was a big void there on the Pier, without that tree and photo spot.  I hope that it can be set up again this year, but I really don't trust Disney to put things back after they remove them for what seems like a temporary period of time.

I think the fireflies in the jars in Grizzly Peak must have been new.  I don't recall ever seeing those.

I wonder why they didn't decorate the little cabin at the Ranch one last time.  They did it for Halloween Time -- I don't know how it would have hurt anything to do it for the holidays too.

I really hope the "normal" Winter Castle is back this year.  That Diamond Castle (that has been there since May of last year) just does not take the place of the Winter Castle during the holidays.  It is not nearly sparkly or twinkly enough.

What you said about how it seemed as though people were lined up on Main Street all the time is exactly what I was envisioning in my mind, when I read about the extra nighttime event showtimes being added in.  I know there was some sort of method to Disney's madness in doing that, but I had a feeling that Main Street would seem like an endless sea of people all day.

I don't expect Paint the Night to disappear for a long time, but I do kind of hope that Disney goes back to just running some sort of Christmas parade at night during the holidays, so that the garlands can go back up (it's all because of Paint the Night that the garlands were missing).  However, I don't think they are going to do that.  My guess is that the overhead garlands will stay down/gone, and that once again they will run Paint the Night at night and A Christmas Fantasy Parade in the daytime.

I also read a couple of comments here and there online to indicate that people were not happy with Disneyland Forever replacing Believe in Holiday Magic and the usual "snow moment" for the holidays.  I know there is snow during Disneyland Forever, but it's not the same sort of set-up.

How were the crowds in DCA with the 2 different World of Color shows happening?  Was there a noticeable increase in crowds after Winter Dreams ended and before Celebrate began?  Or did the crowds decrease after Winter Dreams?


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> How were the crowds in DCA with the 2 different World of Color shows happening?  Was there a noticeable increase in crowds after Winter Dreams ended and before Celebrate began?  Or did the crowds decrease after Winter Dreams?



We didn't really noticed the crowd levels with the 2 different WOC shows.  We stayed away from that area and rode TSMM instead.  LOL

We opt to dine at Carthay for lunch one day and got the FP for Celebrate and we dined at Ariel's Grotto on NYE and got a FP for Celebrate too.  We also saw Winter Dream from Ariel's after our meal so that was a nice little bonus.  I recall that there were also a midnight showing of WOC on NYE but we didn't stick around for it.  We were expecting huge crowds on NYE in DCA but it wasn't crowded at all.  We were wondering where all the people were ... maybe they were in DL.  LOL  It was nice to walk on to Soarin', haven't experience that for awhile.


----------



## Sherry E

Lesson learned... Gingerbread Oreos are fresher and tastier while the holiday season is going on.  I got my Amazon order of the cookies last week, and when biting into them I realized almost right away that they were not as delicious as they were when I got them last year.  I also tried the Pumpkin Spice Oreos -- they were not bad at all, but I could tell that the orange creme was not as fresh as it would have been back in, say, October.

So, much like strawberries and peaches, seasonal/limited edition/holiday Oreos taste better when they are "in season."  You learn something new every day!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Computer problems are a misery to be avoided at all costs. The new laptop is glitching big time. Since we bought it at Costco, I contacted Tech support, and they had to reset it (aka lose all data, not a big deal since I've only had the computer less than 2 weeks). If this doesn't fix the problem, then I have to return it for a full refund, then get another computer with them. I'm hoping the reset resolved the display driver problem on the computer, since I rather like it.  I'm going to be lurking on the Halloween forum, as I can go to DL any time after the WDW trip in Jan/17. I'm debating if I want to go before the MHP parties and do the Halloween Haunts Tour instead.

As for peppermint ice cream, up here in the great white north we can't get any decent peppermint ice cream, no matter what the season (at least where I live). 

I'm sorry to hear about your problems with nasty neighbours, and am hoping that this year will be alot better for you.

Trish

Update: the new computer has gone to the great and mighty computer graveyard in the sky, refunded and replaced by it's clone. Hopefully the Clone computer (the same make and model as the previous computer) will work better than the new one that died. Will set it up later today when I've got the time.


----------



## egritz

Figured I'd bump this thread as I know some people who are starting to plan their 2016 Holiday trips!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Trying to decide if we are headed back again this year.  DH may just be talking me into running the 10K on Avengers weekend....

WDW certainly is pushing me away with various actions of theirs lately..I very much enjoyed the less stress of DLR!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Figured I'd bump this thread as I know some people who are starting to plan their 2016 Holiday trips!



Thank you for bumping the thread, *egritz*!  You must have read my mind, as just the other day I was thinking that I needed to bump this after Easter is over... and then revise what I need to revise on page 1.   I've been trying to work on an article/blog about the Egg-stravaganza (which I did a few weeks ago), and then another spring-ish article right after that, and have been beset with all sorts of problems and interruptions when I have begun to make progress.  Not to mention the fact that my leg has been giving me some trouble... but that's another story.

I have said this in the past, but I usually need a good chunk of time without anything Halloween-ish or Holiday-ish at the beginning of the year, just to recharge the ol' seasonal battery.  Then, around March or April, I start anticipating the coming September-December period of time once again.  Now I am eager for the first signs of Halloween merchandise to sneak into some stores in about 4 months (!!!!), and I am especially eager for any details about the holiday season.

One thing that occurred to me is that the holiday season has not _officially_ begun on Veterans Day in many years.  It hasn't even begun before Veterans Day in many years (I am not counting the soft opening weekends).  DLR has avoided November 11th as a start date for ages.  I wonder if this will be the year when Disneyland Resort finally starts the holiday season on November 11th (a Friday), or before it -- maybe on November 10th?  Or, will they go with something like, say, Monday, November 14th?  They have started the season on a Monday (right around that same date) in the past, as well as a Tuesday and a Thursday.


----------



## lwanthony

WE ARE GOING BACK FOR CHRISTMAS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just had to say that. I can't wait to see what this holiday season brings. I really hope with the end of all the 60th stuff we will see a more traditional Christmas season at the parks! Thanks is advance for all the work you put into this thread Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

lwanthony said:


> WE ARE GOING BACK FOR CHRISTMAS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just had to say that. I can't wait to see what this holiday season brings. I really hope with the end of all the 60th stuff we will see a more traditional Christmas season at the parks! Thanks is advance for all the work you put into this thread Sherry!



You're very welcome! 

I, too, am very curious as to what will happen with the decorations and entertainment this season.  Quite a few people said that Disneyland didn't feel as Christmasy last year -- most likely due to all of the 60th stuff.  And, don't get me wrong -- I am thrilled that Disneyland has been around for 60 (now almost 61) years.  Thank goodness for that!   The assorted diamond-y accents here and there, along with the blue color scheme and the random "D" signs around the parks, are lovely.  The extra little sparkly details inside the shops and at the hotels are nice.   The twinkly Castle is nice at night.

But... I want the Winter Castle back.  The Diamond Castle does not take the place of the Winter Castle during the holiday season.  And I want the snow back as part of a holiday fireworks show.  Yes, I know there is snow in Disneyland Forever -- and Disneyland Forever is a great fireworks show, especially for the 60th -- but it is not the same thing as the snow falling during Believe in Holiday Magic.

So I want the traditional, usual Christmas things back as well.


----------



## lwanthony

Sherry E said:


> But... I want the Winter Castle back. The Diamond Castle does not take the place of the Winter Castle during the holiday season. And I want the snow back as part of a holiday fireworks show. Yes, I know there is snow in Disneyland Forever -- and Disneyland Forever is a great fireworks show, especially for the 60th -- but it is not the same thing as the snow falling during Believe in Holiday Magic.




YES YES YES YES a thousand times yes!!!!!!


----------



## ashnjam

We are headed back at christmas time again this year! Which is our favorite time to go I don’t want to wish my summer and fall away, but we are really anticipating the christmas season this year!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Christmas time is my favorite time to go also  Thank you in advance Sherry for another year of this amazing thread. I appreciate all the 60th stuff but would much prefer the fuller and more Christmassy decorations of past for this year along with, of course, PINK peppermint stick ice cream!


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Christmas time is my favorite time to go also  Thank you in advance Sherry for another year of this amazing thread. I appreciate all the 60th stuff but would much prefer the fuller and more Christmassy decorations of past for this year along with, of course, PINK peppermint stick ice cream!



Booo!!!! to that stupid white Peppermint Wonderland ice cream.   I need to start boycotting Dreyer's or something.  

It's funny that you mention the fuller and more Christmasy decorations of past years.  I was just speaking with a Cast Member on the phone a while ago -- not on the general info lines, but she called me from the Guest Services dept. that sorts through all of the mail and complaints, and contacts guests about their concerns.  I had written in to request that the pumpkin carvers and egg decorators be brought back at some point soon, and she called me to discuss it.  While I had her on the phone I said a similar thing to what you said, Mona -- I said that the Diamond Celebration décor is lovely and it's been wonderful to see it... but that the holidays are not the same without the Winter Castle and without the snow falling during Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks.  I said that at least a few people had said that it didn't seem as Christmasy last year.

And the CM agreed!  She didn't think it seemed quite as Christmasy or as decorated either!  In any case, she has no idea what is happening with this year's holiday season, but she did say what other CMs have said to me in the past -- "The holidays are a BIG deal at Disneyland Resort."  Bigger than Halloween Time... bigger than Springtime.  A BIG deal.  She has not been given any info, but she said if she had to guess she would think that the Winter Castle will be back this year, and that the season will return to more of what we traditionally expect.  She said that if the Diamond Celebration did not have an end date of September, then she might not think that the holidays would be back to normal yet.  But since the Diamond Celebration is due to end in early September, she is thinking that means the holidays will be back to normal, for the most part.

Let's hope her hunch is right!


----------



## lwanthony

That's great news Sherry! I hope all of our gut feelings about this year being back to more "normal" Christmas time n the resort are correct. I hope the higher ups understand how much we love the traditional Christmas feeling we get by visiting Disneyland during the holidays!

-Lane


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you Sherry, that is indeed happy news. I sure hope the CM is right. Hey maybe we can also hope this might just be the year Candlelight is expanded again. As for Dreyers, I am not sure where they get "wonderland" from in the flavor name other than it is a wonder more folks have not complained! That was so disappointing. :/ LOL, if you ever warn us something tastes like frozen toothpaste again, I will take your word for it and not try it myself. I hope this December you and everyone else do get enjoy real pink peppermint at Baskin Robbins, that was very tasty.


----------



## jonahsmommy

Just booked our reservations for Nov 17-20.  We will be celebrating my birthday and DS's birthday, can't wait!! Hopefully the decorations will be up and ready. Is it to early to make a countdown calendar?


----------



## JessP81

Just booked a trip for the week after Thanksgiving! We are really hoping the crowds won't be too crazy. We are taking baby for his first time (he will be 7 months old) Grandparents, aunts and cousins will also be along for the fun! None of us has seen Disneyou  at the Christmas season and are soo excited!


----------



## Sherry E

I enjoyed a nice few months of reasonable, cool temperatures here in Southern California -- and now that is all coming to an end, as the sun is getting harsh and the temperatures are climbing.  Right around now, when the heat is getting hotter and the days are longer, is when I start mentally jumping ahead to fall, Halloween and the holidays.  I am excited for and eagerly looking forward to the holidays!  I hope we get the Winter Castle back again!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I enjoyed a nice few months of reasonable, cool temperatures here in Southern California -- and now that is all coming to an end, as the sun is getting harsh and the temperatures are climbing.  Right around now, when the heat is getting hotter and the days are longer, is when I start mentally jumping ahead to fall, Halloween and the holidays.  I am excited for and eagerly looking forward to the holidays!  I hope we get the Winter Castle back again!


 

I think we're going back to holiday season this year, so I sure hope so too!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry, it was way too hot today! When I got to church this morning for Bible Study, a friend recommended I turn my car around so it was facing toward the shade instead of the open parking lot in the sun. Maybe I should have listened. Poor car was a sauna less than 2 hours later. I need to start looking for shorts! 

I sure vote for the Winter Castle. 

Meantime, a little later this evening, I will finally make my picture folder so it's ready for the start of this year's Christmas picture threads on here


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I think we're going back to holiday season this year, so I sure hope so too!



Oh really?  Back for another holiday season at DLR! 

I hope everything is back to its usual holiday version/format once November gets here, although I fear that the garland/Mickey-shaped wreaths will never be hung over Main Street again, if Paint the Night sticks around.  Those might just be gone forever.  But to have those gone, have the Winter Castle gone, and the holiday fireworks too -- all at the same time -- is just too much.  Something has got to return.   Even if it's only the Winter Castle that returns, it's better than nothing.  There is nothing that can replace that glowing, shimmering light that beckons us all from afar, as we walk down Main Street.  




flyingdumbo127 said:


> Sherry, it was way too hot today! When I got to church this morning for Bible Study, a friend recommended I turn my car around so it was facing toward the shade instead of the open parking lot in the sun. Maybe I should have listened. Poor car was a sauna less than 2 hours later. I need to start looking for shorts!
> 
> I sure vote for the Winter Castle.
> 
> Meantime, a little later this evening, I will finally make my picture folder so it's ready for the start of this year's Christmas picture threads on here



It's definitely too hot for me today.  It's funny because, right now, the weather forecast I check is saying that we are going to have temperatures in the upper 60s and a high percentage of rain from Thursday of this week to Thursday of next week.  Some days have a 90% chance of rain.  And yet, I would bet that by tomorrow there will only be one day with a high chance of rain, and then it will be 80 degrees and dry on every other day!


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> I think we're going back to holiday season this year, so I sure hope so too!


Looks like we are in too...maybe we'll be there at the same time?  Can't wait to explore DCA more!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Sherry E said:


> Oh really?  Back for another holiday season at DLR!
> 
> I hope everything is back to its usual holiday version/format once November gets here, although I fear that the garland/Mickey-shaped wreaths will never be hung over Main Street again, if Paint the Night sticks around.  Those might just be gone forever.  But to have those gone, have the Winter Castle gone, and the holiday fireworks too -- all at the same time -- is just too much.  Something has got to return.   Even if it's only the Winter Castle that returns, it's better than nothing.  There is nothing that can replace that glowing, shimmering light that beckons us all from afar, as we walk down Main Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely too hot for me today.  It's funny because, right now, the weather forecast I check is saying that we are going to have temperatures in the upper 60s and a high percentage of rain from Thursday of this week to Thursday of next week.  Some days have a 90% chance of rain.  And yet, I would bet that by tomorrow there will only be one day with a high chance of rain, and then it will be 80 degrees and dry on every other day!


Send some of that heat back east, please! It was nice and warm and sunny over the weekend, and now it's cold again! Spring needs to stay put


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> Looks like we are in too...maybe we'll be there at the same time?  Can't wait to explore DCA more!


 

No settled dates here yet, but looking at the week before Thanksgiving. What about you?


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> No settled dates here yet, but looking at the week before Thanksgiving. What about you?


We are going for the rundisney weekend..I'm hopefully getting a spot for the 10K and dh will do the infinity gauntlet challenge, assuming we get spots next week.  We'll probably leave the Wednesday after the races.


----------



## Lazbedazz

First time posting - hopefully I'm doing this right!
We are thinking about going to Disneyland the week of November 14th-20th, it's the week after the Avengers Half Marathon and the week before the week of Thanksgiving. What should I expect as far as crowds?


----------



## Christina-B-Na

We will be there during some of that time too.. 13th thru 18th. Crossing fingers for lower crowds! Its been years since we have been there during the holidays and we are taking our boys who will be 4 and 16 months for the 1st time. Cant wait to see their little faces light up at all of the holiday fun! My older one is a Christmas fanatic like his mommy.


----------



## twinky

Sherry, you're the best! I don't post as much as I'd like to, but I always get great info from you and the discussions you help facilitate on the Super (Duper) Holiday Thread. Thanks so much for everything!


Sherry E said:


>


----------



## cptmemo

I just booked our trip.  Going 12/2-12/7.  It's our first time going around Christmas time. We're all really excited


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Sherry this is for you but of course for everyone else as well. A Dreyers warning to hopefully save all of you money! Remember the awful Peppermint Wonderland ice cream from last year? I think it has found a new form in Dreyers Nestle Crunch Mint ice cream. I am not sure of the exact name of this flavor other than there are two varieties. One is a chocolate (don't know what kind of chocolate, if anyone tries this please let me know and how it was  and then the flavor I made the mistake of trying which was a white mint ice cream with a ribbon of chocolate (ribbon was not too prominent, btw) and then the pieces of Nestle Crunch candy. For me this was also too crunch/chewy (I have jaw joint issues) so that was another disappointment that the candy wasn't more "flat" like the actual Nestle Crunch Candy Bar if that makes sense. Of course that is not Dreyers fault, just an FYI. What was awfully sneaky, IMO, was as I was tasting this ice cream the second time it occurred to me that this was tasting awfully to quote Sherry, "frozen toothpaste" familiar!  I do wonder if it was indeed the peppermint wonderland with the two additions. Regardless, I did not like it.

I am still a fan of Safeway's Mint Chocolate Cookie Crumble. This ice cream is even green  I get it at Pavilions. I do think I've shared this before but wanted to make up for the un wonderfulness of the above. ETA: Target's own Market Pantry Mint Cookies and Cream is better and cheaper than the above. Go try it!


----------



## minorthr

We have been kicking around doing Disneyland during xmas, most likely Dec 23rd-27th.  Debating on or off property, we could stay at the hilton for free using points, but then I worry if the park gets to crowded will they shut it down to guests who are not staying on property?  Airfare isn't to terrible right now.  Biggest hold up is our son has special needs and the thought of  having to sprint from ride to ride at rope drop trying to get fast passes vs doing them ahead of time like WDW isn't very appealing.  Since we usually do Disney World during "off season" not sure how he will hold up with those huge crowds.

edited:

Changed our minds and will be going in early November instead


----------



## Angel Ariel

We did get in for the Superhero RunDisney weekend...DH is lined up to run the Infinity Gauntlet challenge, and I'm doing the 10K.  We haven't totally decided on our dates yet, though.  We have a hotel booked,but need to alter either the arrival dates or departure dates depending on when Disney decides to start Christmas this year.   I can't remember from last year (and I'll confess I did not go back and read page 1!) - does anyone remember when the announcement of the Christmas season dates happened last year?


----------



## Belledisney

Just booked the first full week in December! So exited it's my husbands first DL Christmas trip. We usually go in September and March but I found a good deal on this week so I think he will enjoy it. After going to WDW for the first time this year I am even more excited to be going back to DL then ever! Can't wait to stalk this thread for all the holiday stuff.  Made my countdown and all!​


----------



## Angel Ariel

Angel Ariel said:


> We did get in for the Superhero RunDisney weekend...DH is lined up to run the Infinity Gauntlet challenge, and I'm doing the 10K.  We haven't totally decided on our dates yet, though.  We have a hotel booked,but need to alter either the arrival dates or departure dates depending on when Disney decides to start Christmas this year.   I can't remember from last year (and I'll confess I did not go back and read page 1!) - does anyone remember when the announcement of the Christmas season dates happened last year?


Nevermind, I found my answer very easily in post #1 - Thanks @Sherry E for an awesome resource of info  

So now my question is slightly different.  With Veteran's Day being Friday teh 11th, is Disney likely to start the holiday season that day? Or would they move the start date?


----------



## funatdisney

Angel Ariel said:


> So now my question is slightly different.  With Veteran's Day being Friday teh 11th, is Disney likely to start the holiday season that day? Or would they move the start date?



I seem to remember DLR starting the holiday on Veteran's Day in the past, but one never knows what the powers that be at DLR will do with this year. I do think there will be a lot of holiday overlay up by then.


----------



## mom2rtk

Starting to get antsy to do some planning!


----------



## lwanthony

Join the club! I want dates, I want times, I want my traditional Disney Christmas! Bring on the parade, carol singers in the lobby of the grand, garland overhanging main street, snow and lights on the castle, snow after fireworks,  I WANT MY OLD FASHION CHRISTMAS TIME BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

lwanthony said:


> Join the club! I want dates, I want times, I want my traditional Disney Christmas! Bring on the parade, carol singers in the lobby of the grand, garland overhanging main street, snow and lights on the castle, snow after fireworks,  I WANT MY OLD FASHION CHRISTMAS TIME BACK!!!!!!!!


 

I want all of it too! But don't hold your breath on the garland. I think the PTN floats are too high to fit under it. I just can't imagine Christmas in DL without it though (we did Halloween last year so missed Christmas).


----------



## lwanthony

We did Halloween last year too, and as soon as we got back my wife told me to start planning for Christmas this year because she missed it so much. I heard about the issues with the PTN floats and it makes me sad, but I do love that parade. I guess I kind of hoped they might stop PTN during the holidays and do the Christmas parade 2 times a day to make up for it?  I can always dream!


----------



## Abbey1

We are planning our very first trip to Disneyland during the Christmas season! We have been for Halloween and several spring trips, but this will be our first time experiencing Disney at Christmastime. I am beyond excited! We will also be purchasing APs for the first time on this trip. 

I am trying to decide between two weeks, November 27th- December 2nd or December 4th-9th. Would one week be better than the other? They seem pretty similar crowd-wise, judging by the crowd calendars I checked. I'm not sure how accurate those are though.


----------



## StayClassy

Just reserved the 9-15th at the Best Western directly across from Disneyland! I was really wanting to go back a second trip before my pass expires in January, and since my birthday is the 13th I thought it was perfect. Beyond excited!


----------



## lwanthony

Just confirmed our reservation at the VGC for Nov 27th - Dec 2nd. I am not a dvc member but my old friend is and she booked this for us. (if I told you how much she is charging us you would not believe it!) We are staying in a one bedroom villa, and we are SO excited! Come on Christmas, get here already!


----------



## marivigi

mom2rtk said:


> Starting to get antsy to do some planning!


 me too!


----------



## xApril

I'm looking to go for the holidays this year. I'm looking at November currently. I see there is a marathon the 10th-13th. Any advice as to whether it'd be better to go before or after?? And if I chooss dates during the first two weeks of November, I know I'll catch haunted mansion, but will small world be open back up yet?


----------



## Angel Ariel

xApril said:


> I'm looking to go for the holidays this year. I'm looking at November currently. I see there is a marathon the 10th-13th. Any advice as to whether it'd be better to go before or after?? And if I chooss dates during the first two weeks of November, I know I'll catch haunted mansion, but will small world be open back up yet?



we were there from the Friday of the marathon weekend until the following friday last year.  Fri/Sat/Sun were definitely more crowded. We spent Mon/Tues in San Diego, so I don't know what DLR was like.  Wed/Thurs after the marathon at DLR were pretty empty.

DH and I are both running races that weekend this year. We're either going to go the monday before until the monday after, or the wednesday before until the wednesday after.  It's going to depend on when they start the holiday season, as there's some things we want to see this year that we missed last year (like Viva Navidad!)


----------



## millie0312

Abbey1 said:


> We are planning our very first trip to Disneyland during the Christmas season! We have been for Halloween and several spring trips, but this will be our first time experiencing Disney at Christmastime. I am beyond excited! We will also be purchasing APs for the first time on this trip.
> 
> I am trying to decide between two weeks, November 27th- December 2nd or December 4th-9th. Would one week be better than the other? They seem pretty similar crowd-wise, judging by the crowd calendars I checked. I'm not sure how accurate those are though.


The cl on tp is all messed up with the 60th coming and now going lol if it were me I'd go the 4-9 because the earlier dates are so close to Thanksgiving people will still be there. The Dec dates are all busy but that "should" be a lull before kids get out for vacation again (we are also going during that time)


----------



## millie0312

StayClassy said:


> Just reserved the 9-15th at the Best Western directly across from Disneyland! I was really wanting to go back a second trip before my pass expires in January, and since my birthday is the 13th I thought it was perfect. Beyond excited!


We are trying to decide between BWPPI and DIS for the 5-14 so we may be neighbors! Hurry up Dec lol


----------



## Redarrow5150

When does DL typically take down xmas decorations?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Bumping for those planning now for visit during the holidays.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Anyone know when the holiday parade taping is typically done in Disneyland?


----------



## crystal1313

I booked the Hojo the weekend before TG!  SOOOOOOOooooooooooo Excited!!  We are debating one or two park days, ticket prices are hard to swallow since we are used to having AP's (but no longer do).  But, we figure it's our tradition.  Looking forward to seeing what is new this year for the holidays! =)

Hi Sherry!


----------



## lunaland

We booked Hojos for Dec 6 to 10, its going to be a very different trip this year.  Typically we have APs and go over Candlelight weekend.  This will be my first time missing it in a few years.  And no APs, either!


----------



## JohnandMichelle

lunaland said:


> We booked Hojos for Dec 6 to 10, its going to be qa very different trip this year.  Typically we have APs and go over Candlelight weekend.  This will be my first time missing it in a few years.  And no APs, either!


I was wondering what Hojos stands for?


----------



## natenapril

JohnandMichelle said:


> I was wondering what Hojos stands for?



Howard Johnsons


----------



## justgrace

When do they take the Christmas decorations down? I would think it would be January 6th, because then it would be the weekend. We're planning a trip after Christmas and have never gone that late in the season. Getting pretty excited!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I want all of it too! But don't hold your breath on the garland. I think the PTN floats are too high to fit under it. I just can't imagine Christmas in DL without it though (we did Halloween last year so missed Christmas).



You were right that PtN parade floats were so high that DL didn't have any garlands above Main Street which was a disappointment last year during the holiday season. Hopefully the garlands above MS will be back this year.




Christina-B-Na said:


> Anyone know when the holiday parade taping is typically done in Disneyland?



The Christmas parade taping mostly happens in early November before the start of the Christmas season.. Last year I believe it was from November 6 - 8. I would guess that it might be sometime around Nov. 4 - 6 this year.




justgrace said:


> When do they take the Christmas decorations down? I would think it would be January 6th, because then it would be the weekend. We're planning a trip after Christmas and have never gone that late in the season. Getting pretty excited!!



The DLR takes down the decorations after the first weekend in January. Last year, the Christmas season ended on January 6th on a Wednesday. I would guess maybe after January 8th.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mvf-m11c said:


> The Christmas parade taping mostly happens in early November before the start of the Christmas season.. Last year I believe it was from November 6 - 8. I would guess that it might be sometime around Nov. 4 - 6 this year.



Wasn't there something different with parade taping this past year? I thought they switched wdw and dlr this year, and wdw taped in early November and dlr taped in december


----------



## mvf-m11c

Angel Ariel said:


> Wasn't there something different with parade taping this past year? I thought they switched wdw and dlr this year, and wdw taped in early November and dlr taped in december



I believe so that last year taping was different from last year from the previous years. I looked online and DLR and WDW moved its taping dates last year from DL in December and WDW in November. I don't know if they will do it again this year like they did last year. But from my experience of when the taping happens, the DLR does theirs in November.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> I believe so that last year taping was different from last year from the previous years. I looked online and DLR and WDW moved its taping dates last year from DL in December and WDW in November. I don't know if they will do it again this year like they did last year. But from my experience of when the taping happens, the DLR does theirs in November.


 

Hey Bret, when they did it previously in November at DLR, do you know which dates?


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Bret, when they did it previously in November at DLR, do you know which dates?



I have never attended a filming for all the years I have been going to the DLR. But from what I have read, in 2014 DLR had its taping on November 7-9. It will be interesting to see what dates the DLR will have it's taping. Will it be in November like every other year or in December like last year.

Here is a thread that I found about the Christmas taping last year which moved to December.

Christmas Day Parade taping at Disneyland


----------



## Angel Ariel

How much of a mess does the taping make the park?


----------



## smartlabelprint

Angel Ariel said:


> How much of a mess does the taping make the park?


I never found it very obtrusive.


----------



## ppony

Abbey1 said:


> We are planning our very first trip to Disneyland during the Christmas season! We have been for Halloween and several spring trips, but this will be our first time experiencing Disney at Christmastime. I am beyond excited! We will also be purchasing APs for the first time on this trip.
> 
> I am trying to decide between two weeks, November 27th- December 2nd or December 4th-9th. Would one week be better than the other? They seem pretty similar crowd-wise, judging by the crowd calendars I checked. I'm not sure how accurate those are though.


Just chiming in that we're also planning our first DLR trip ever Dec. 3-7 this year as well ( all hail the SHORT trip for my aging bones  ). We're  WDW vets for over 20+ years (those trips are usually between 9 and 14 days), and LOVE Christmas decorations at the parks, so that's why when we decided to try DLR for a change, we went w/ Christmas of course. Already booked in a VGC studio.  I love boning up on what's different about the 2 locales. I LOVE that there's a super long thread here describing the differences between DLR and WDW for the WDW vets.


----------



## Diszona

We are considering a trip during the first week of January to hopefully catch the last few days of Holiday Time.  Are the crowds during that week more normal or is it still that crazy crowds that come during the week between Christmas and New Years?  We can handle "crowded" we would just prefer to not go when it is "CROWDED!"


----------



## mom2rtk

Can someone remind me if Thunder Ranch was closed for the holiday season last year? I remember meeting Mickey and Minnie separately there in 2013 and 2014 but swapped to Halloween last year. I'm curious where Minnie and Minnie were meeting if it was closed.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Can someone remind me if Thunder Ranch was closed for the holiday season last year? I remember meeting Mickey and Minnie separately there in 2013 and 2014 but swapped to Halloween last year. I'm curious where Minnie and Minnie were meeting if it was closed.


It was closed.  I don't know where Minnie was, but we met Mickey in Toontown..he wasn't in holiday gear though.  We saw Minnie in holiday gear at the Plaza breakfast


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> It was closed.  I don't know where Minnie was, but we met Mickey in Toontown..he wasn't in holiday gear though.  We saw Minnie in holiday gear at the Plaza breakfast


 

Thanks AA! I sure hope they appeared somewhere else in holiday wear. Minnie typically has been at Plaza Inn in her Christmas sweater but was elsewhere in a red/white holiday costume. Did none of the Fab 5 show up in holiday gear on Main Street? I know at Halloween they would be in Halloween costumes in the AM and 60th costumes in the afternoon.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks AA! I sure hope they appeared somewhere else in holiday wear. Minnie typically has been at Plaza Inn in her Christmas sweater but was elsewhere in a red/white holiday costume. Did none of the Fab 5 show up in holiday gear on Main Street? I know at Halloween they would be in Halloween costumes in the AM and 60th costumes in the afternoon.


They probably did, but we didn't come across them.  I'll see if I still have our times guides (at least 1 of them)


----------



## Mamato4boys

Does anyone know if Pooh and friends were available for a Meet and Greet anywhere last holiday season?  I saw that they moved Santa to their typical spot, but never came across anything saying whether or not Pooh was still available.  We are going to be at DLR November 14-18 this year and will be bummed if my little Pooh bear doesn't get to meet the real Pooh.    Thanks!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Mamato4boys said:


> Does anyone know if Pooh and friends were available for a Meet and Greet anywhere last holiday season?  I saw that they moved Santa to their typical spot, but never came across anything saying whether or not Pooh was still available.  We are going to be at DLR November 14-18 this year and will be bummed if my little Pooh bear doesn't get to meet the real Pooh.    Thanks!


Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore were at the Minnie and Friends breakfast last November.  Not sure about in the park.  The breakfast is the best character breakfast we've ever been to, so I'd highly recommend it if you can go.


----------



## Mamato4boys

Angel Ariel said:


> Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore were at the Minnie and Friends breakfast last November.  Not sure about in the park.  The breakfast is the best character breakfast we've ever been to, so I'd highly recommend it if you can go.



Thanks for the response!  Ooh, decisions, decisions.  We were planning on one character meal.. Mickey's Surfs Up, because we really want to see Stitch.  But if this is the only way to see Pooh... hmmm... well, hopefully someone chimes in with another way to see him or we might just have to miss out on Stitch (one character meal is already a stretch for our budget... especially since the oldest 2 are already considered adults).


----------



## mom2rtk

Mamato4boys said:


> Thanks for the response!  Ooh, decisions, decisions.  We were planning on one character meal.. Mickey's Surfs Up, because we really want to see Stitch.  But if this is the only way to see Pooh... hmmm... well, hopefully someone chimes in with another way to see him or we might just have to miss out on Stitch (one character meal is already a stretch for our budget... especially since the oldest 2 are already considered adults).


 

We have done all the character meals at DLR. Plaza Inn is probably our favorite, just because of the number of characters and the charming setting inside Disneyland.

A big consideration is how your days are structured and whether you want to possibly give up some park time for your meal. Surf's Up is in a resort, so you could do it on a day you aren't going into the parks, perhaps on departure day. Plaza Inn requires park admission. You can get in a little before the park opens, but I think it would be hard to see all the characters before the park actually opens. Since we have stayed onsite and had access to early entry at a park every day, doing PI early hasn't worked for us. We have scheduled later in the morning so we can enjoy the early park hours for a bit before stopping for breakfast.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> You can get in a little before the park opens, but I think it would be hard to see all the characters before the park actually opens


I don't know if it was just a ridiculously slow day ot what, but our ADR was 8:10 with a 9am open.  We were a little late because of a ticket snafu, probably checked in at 820 (helps to have the tickets with right names...).  we saw all 10 characters (some more than once) and left around 930a.  It would have been a little shorter, but Eeyore missed our table the first time he came around, and we waited until we saw him.  we probably waited 15 mins or so to see him.  So we weren't done before the park opened,  but we didn't leave too long after park opening.  Lines were still pretty short when we got out.  The restaurant was practically empty for the first 20 or so mins we were there, so I think that helped.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> I don't know if it was just a ridiculously slow day ot what, but our ADR was 8:10 with a 9am open.  We were a little late because of a ticket snafu, probably checked in at 820 (helps to have the tickets with right names...).  we saw all 10 characters (some more than once) and left around 930a.  It would have been a little shorter, but Eeyore missed our table the first time he came around, and we waited until we saw him.  we probably waited 15 mins or so to see him.  So we weren't done before the park opened,  but we didn't leave too long after park opening.  Lines were still pretty short when we got out.  The restaurant was practically empty for the first 20 or so mins we were there, so I think that helped.


 

I can see where having the restaurant not very full would be a huge help in meeting all the characters quickly. When it starts to fill up, it can be trickier. They don't seem to be very good at rounding all the tables meticulously like they do at the character meals at WDW. You can see a character out that never even makes it to your section. That said, the character attendants have been really helpful when we asked about missing someone.

Going early seems to be a good remedy for that. If we stay offsite sometime and don't have early entry every day, we would absolutely do that. But if we invest in being onsite we make the most of early entry. If DL wasn't open early the day you were there, DCA was. And that's where we would have been.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> I can see where having the restaurant not very full would be a huge help in meeting all the characters quickly. When it starts to fill up, it can be trickier. They don't seem to be very good at rounding all the tables meticulously like they do at the character meals at WDW. You can see a character out that never even makes it to your section. That said, the character attendants have been really helpful when we asked about missing someone.
> 
> Going early seems to be a good remedy for that. If we stay offsite sometime and don't have early entry every day, we would absolutely do that. But if we invest in being onsite we make the most of early entry. If DL wasn't open early the day you were there, DCA was. And that's where we would have been.


We don't stay onsite, so we don't have access to DCA early open, or we would have been there too  I want to do a prepark opening adr this year too. and hopefully no ticket snafus and we will actually enter the park when we are supposed to  (and maybe get some pics down main street this time).

I agree, we found the character attendants helpful when we wanted to see Eeyore.

I'm not sure why the restaurant was so empty that morning...possibly due to it being a rundisney weekend last year.  It was Sat morning,so the 10K would have been that morning.  maybe a lot of people were taking time to recover before entering the parks for the day.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> We don't stay onsite, so we don't have access to DCA early open, or we would have been there too  I want to do a prepark opening adr this year too. and hopefully no ticket snafus and we will actually enter the park when we are supposed to  (and maybe get some pics down main street this time).
> 
> I agree, we found the character attendants helpful when we wanted to see Eeyore.
> 
> I'm not sure why the restaurant was so empty that morning...possibly due to it being a rundisney weekend last year.  It was Sat morning,so the 10K would have been that morning.  maybe a lot of people were taking time to recover before entering the parks for the day.


 

That's a good question. I wonder if the restaurant is just like that early in the day? I'd love to hear from others. I could see the race having an impact.

Do you know if Plaza Inn is the only restaurant that does ADRs before park opening?

I get so confused about how DL handles these early ADRs. It seems some days they open 40 minutes before park open, others it's just 20. And some days you get in before they let crowds filter in on Main Street, other days not. I don't even think Photopass would be out like at WDW (because of the small numbers) so not sure even if it was empty if I could get our photo with me in it too.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> That's a good question. I wonder if the restaurant is just like that early in the day? I'd love to hear from others. I could see the race having an impact.
> 
> Do you know if Plaza Inn is the only restaurant that does ADRs before park opening?
> 
> I get so confused about how DL handles these early ADRs. It seems some days they open 40 minutes before park open, others it's just 20. And some days you get in before they let crowds filter in on Main Street, other days not. I don't even think Photopass would be out like at WDW (because of the small numbers) so not sure even if it was empty if I could get our photo with me in it too.


It's the only one I noticed open, but I also was looking for it specifically.  But the lands weren't open yet, just MS...so the only other restaurant that could have them, I think, would be Carnation Cafe.  

We did not notice Photopass being out on MS as we walked in, so you're probably right there unfortunately.  

I need to go write that letter about Photopass. I think I'll do that now before I forget


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> It's the only one I noticed open, but I also was looking for it specifically.  But the lands weren't open yet, just MS...so the only other restaurant that could have them, I think, would be Carnation Cafe.
> 
> We did not notice Photopass being out on MS as we walked in, so you're probably right there unfortunately.
> 
> I need to go write that letter about Photopass. I think I'll do that now before I forget


 

Thanks! I had forgotten about Carnation Café. That would be a good option too if we decided to stay offsite and do some early ADRs.

And yes, please go write that photopass letter. I wrote mine some time ago, but would love for others to do the same. There's no excuse for Photopass to cost us more than it would at WDW with twice the number of parks and double the length of ticket available!


----------



## egritz

Mamato4boys said:


> Thanks for the response!  Ooh, decisions, decisions.  We were planning on one character meal.. Mickey's Surfs Up, because we really want to see Stitch.  But if this is the only way to see Pooh... hmmm... well, hopefully someone chimes in with another way to see him or we might just have to miss out on Stitch (one character meal is already a stretch for our budget... especially since the oldest 2 are already considered adults).



If you have a Disney Visa card, Stitch is one of the rotating characters and the Exclusive Meet N Greet in DCA (over by Monster's Inc).



mom2rtk said:


> That's a good question. I wonder if the restaurant is just like that early in the day? I'd love to hear from others. I could see the race having an impact.
> 
> Do you know if Plaza Inn is the only restaurant that does ADRs before park opening?



For DL, yes, it is the only character breakfast in the park...If i'm remembering correctly the only other place open for breakfast that accepts ADR's is Carnation Cafe.  For DCA, I thought Ariel's Grotto (princess breakfast) was available during EE...thought I saw people going inside when we were there last month (we had EE into DCA and walked by AG on our way to Toy Story, around 8:40 am with 9 am park opening).


----------



## Mamato4boys

egritz said:


> If you have a Disney Visa card, Stitch is one of the rotating characters and the Exclusive Meet N Greet in DCA (over by Monster's Inc).


 Oh, really? Thanks! We used to have a Disney Visa, but they closed our account for inactivity.  I wonder if it would be worth getting our account re-opened.  I had kind of been considering it anyway for the Star Wars M&G..assuming it is still happening in November.


----------



## TraderCharlie

Diszona said:


> We are considering a trip during the first week of January to hopefully catch the last few days of Holiday Time.  Are the crowds during that week more normal or is it still that crazy crowds that come during the week between Christmas and New Years?  We can handle "crowded" we would just prefer to not go when it is "CROWDED!"


It is usually quite crowded that week.  I know that many CA schools(at least around here) are on holiday break through the first week of Jan this year.  That will make it busier down there.
It is still fun, but you have to plan your day accordingly!


----------



## jevs

We'll be at Disneyland for New Years Eve, do they do anything special on the night? Like dining packages, special fireworks, shows etc?

Cheers.


----------



## mom2rtk

Does anyone remember if there were general public discounts at any of the onsite hotels in mid November last year? I know they aren't very common, but there were some dates in late October I seem to recall.


----------



## mom2rtk

Still trying to find out if there were any general public room discounts last November. ??????

Also, does anyone have a park schedule from last November? I'd like to make some educated guesses about park hours this November.


----------



## kylie71

Hi Sherry, I am joining the thread. I will be returning to DLR for Thanksgiving this year........... I hope the decorations return to normal this year, as they we're very disappointing last year!
Thanks for being my friend on FB!  

--Lori


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Does anyone remember if there were general public discounts at any of the onsite hotels in mid November last year? I know they aren't very common, but there were some dates in late October I seem to recall.


I do think I did get some offers last year...they may not have come til september-ish, though?  I didn't pay them much attention b/c even with them, the onsite hotels were too expensive.  Someday.....

ETA: I'm also not sure if they were general public discounts or PINs...sorry!


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> I do think I did get some offers last year...they may not have come til september-ish, though?  I didn't pay them much attention b/c even with them, the onsite hotels were too expensive.  Someday.....
> 
> ETA: I'm also not sure if they were general public discounts or PINs...sorry!


 

Thanks for the reply. I know there were some dates that were included in a general public offer in October. I just don't recall if they went into November or not. Of course, now that I think about it, I bet they didn't because of the opening of the Star Wars stuff during what should have been a slower time. I'll just have to cross my fingers on this year!


----------



## krinicone

We are going Nov 1-5.  Wondering if it's a small world will be down for the holiday overlay during that time?? Also curious when jingle cruise will start up and if that ride closes at all for its Christmas transformation?


----------



## MommyLove

Diszona said:


> We are considering a trip during the first week of January to hopefully catch the last few days of Holiday Time.  Are the crowds during that week more normal or is it still that crazy crowds that come during the week between Christmas and New Years?  We can handle "crowded" we would just prefer to not go when it is "CROWDED!"



We were there for the first week of January this year and our first day in the parks was the 2nd. Yeah, it's busy, but definitely less than the week between Christmas and New Year's, which as I understand it, is pretty much the busiest week of the year. The great thing was that the hours were long (8am-midnight at DL), shows every night, and everything was open. We did do New Year's 2014 and it was *crazy* crowded, but crazy fun! We loved it. We're going to do New Year's Eve this year too. Have a room at the Park Vue booked. We're excited!


----------



## Diszona

TraderCharlie said:


> It is usually quite crowded that week.  I know that many CA schools(at least around here) are on holiday break through the first week of Jan this year.  That will make it busier down there.
> It is still fun, but you have to plan your day accordingly!


Thanks!  I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Diszona

MommyLove said:


> We were there for the first week of January this year and our first day in the parks was the 2nd. Yeah, it's busy, but definitely less than the week between Christmas and New Year's, which as I understand it, is pretty much the busiest week of the year. The great thing was that the hours were long (8am-midnight at DL), shows every night, and everything was open. We did do New Year's 2014 and it was *crazy* crowded, but crazy fun! We loved it. We're going to do New Year's Eve this year too. Have a room at the Park Vue booked. We're excited!


Thanks!  Have you been during October or Spring Beak?  How would you compare it to those times?  We usually go during those times which are supposed to be higher crowds but we didn't think it was too bad.


----------



## MommyLove

Diszona said:


> Thanks!  Have you been during October or Spring Beak?  How would you compare it to those times?  We usually go during those times which are supposed to be higher crowds but we didn't think it was too bad.



The last time we were there for Halloween was 2013 (and did a MNSSHP and it was awesome) and the last time we did Spring Break was 2014 (you can see all the dates of our visits in my signature). I would say for us that it felt about the same or maybe a little less crowded during that first week of January. Especially as the days got further from New Year's Day.

Edited to add... Spring Break definitely felt more crowded now that I think about it.


----------



## buttercup3

We'll be going the week after Thanksgiving but most likely M-Th. Can someone tell me if they do fireworks every night during the holidays or just on the weekend?


----------



## azdisneylover

Has anyone seen or heard from Sherry, the creator of the holiday threads? I hope she is okay.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I sure hope Sherry is okay also! I believe she is on Facebook. I am such a techy dinosaur that I don't use FB or any social media so lol don't ask me for sure! 

Sherry, hope you are not melted from all of our heat. Last few days out here have been cooler. Hope you (and everyone on here) are having a great and Blessed weekend.


----------



## MaiMai

Hello,


I have been lurking on this thread for several weeks now. My family has not been to Disneyland in a couple of years. We have a surprise coming up in September.  We live in NoCal, so we are getting annual passes and we figured we would make another trip or two in 2017. However, I am excited about the holidays after reading this forum. I have never been to Disneyland during the holiday season, so I just booked a weekend trip for November.


----------



## kylie71

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I sure hope Sherry is okay also! I believe she is on Facebook. I am such a techy dinosaur that I don't use FB or any social media so lol don't ask me for sure!
> 
> Sherry, hope you are not melted from all of our heat. Last few days out here have been cooler. Hope you (and everyone on here) are having a great and Blessed weekend.


She is on FB, she injured her wrist.... feel better Sherry!


----------



## azdisneylover

kylie71 said:


> She is on FB, she injured her wrist.... feel better Sherry!



Oh no! I hope her wrist is healed soon. I really enjoy reading her posts, especially the ones that are filled with the wonderful pictures. Hurry up and get better, Sherry and start posting some of your great pics along with your helpful hints. They are missed. Your Halloween thread stuffed with all the helpful hints and great pics helped me pull off a 9 day stay with my family that finished with us going to a Halloween Party!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you for the update Kylie!

Feel better, Sherry!


----------



## mom2rtk

Thanks for the update Kylie!

Sherry, I hope you heal quickly and can enjoy the unveiling of new Halloween and holiday happenings at DLR with all of us soon!


----------



## dhorner233

kylie71 said:


> She is on FB, she injured her wrist.... feel better Sherry!



Thanks for the update Lori! 

Sherry, I hope you are back here soon!


----------



## SeaPic

MaiMai said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have been lurking on this thread for several weeks now. My family has not been to Disneyland in a couple of years. We have a surprise coming up in September.  We live in NoCal, so we are getting annual passes and we figured we would make another trip or two in 2017. However, I am excited about the holidays after reading this forum. I have never been to Disneyland during the holiday season, so I just booked a weekend trip for November.



You will love it! We we experienced Christmas/Holiday for the first time during the Avengers Half last year. My DS11 was finally willing to go on Haunted Mansion and he loved the overlay. After the Jingle Cruise the kids actually said "is it always this fun?" I literally cried in Its a Small World! Love, love, love the song. I'm trying to figure out how make it this year too.


----------



## princess_jamie

I too have been lurking - today only though. I read about the last 10 ish pages. So much information here. I am headed to DLR for my very first ever Christmas experience this December 3-7!! Yay, so excited!


----------



## mom2rtk

This is still an unfounded rumor, but it has me rethinking our trip. I thought even though it's still rumor, you guys should have the chance to evaluate and consider it for yourselves:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/will-dl-fireworks-disappear-for-a-while.3522775/


----------



## MaiMai

mom2rtk said:


> This is still an unfounded rumor, but it has me rethinking our trip. I thought even though it's still rumor, you guys should have the chance to evaluate and consider it for yourselves:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/will-dl-fireworks-disappear-for-a-while.3522775/


I have seen the thread. If I were going to Disneyland just for the fireworks I would be concerned. We will be there September 4-9. Maybe we will catch the fireworks then if not no biggie. There are so many other things to do and see.


----------



## mom2rtk

MaiMai said:


> I have seen the thread. If I were going to Disneyland just for the fireworks I would be concerned. We will be there September 4-9. Maybe we will catch the fireworks then if not no biggie. There are so many other things to do and see.


 
We certainly don't go just for the fireworks. But a big piece of what we go for is the entertainment. And with Fantasmic down for sure, I'm watching this piece of it carefully. We live about midway between DLR and WDW and are considering swapping back to WDW instead.

I'd probably be more OK with it if we made it more than once a year.


----------



## Angrose

krinicone said:


> We are going Nov 1-5.  Wondering if it's a small world will be down for the holiday overlay during that time?? Also curious when jingle cruise will start up and if that ride closes at all for its Christmas transformation?


Yes, it's likely they will both be down getting their holiday overlays during that time  If they stick to the pattern from past years, the holiday season will probably officially kick off the following Friday, Nov 11th so I would not expect them to be back up until that time. Sometimes there are soft openings a few days before.


----------



## MaiMai

mom2rtk said:


> We certainly don't go just for the fireworks. But a big piece of what we go for is the entertainment. And with Fantasmic down for sure, I'm watching this piece of it carefully. We live about midway between DLR and WDW and are considering swapping back to WDW instead.
> 
> I'd probably be more OK with it if we made it more than once a year.




Oh. I live in Northern California.


----------



## egritz

Mamato4boys said:


> Oh, really? Thanks! We used to have a Disney Visa, but they closed our account for inactivity.  I wonder if it would be worth getting our account re-opened.  I had kind of been considering it anyway for the Star Wars M&G..assuming it is still happening in November.



Sorry, just seeing this (I'm not here on the boards much these days, I just pop in once or twice a month). I like the extra perks that the Disney Visa offers for your vacations, like the exclusive meet & greets, and discounts (which are great if you're not an AP'er)
https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/

If you decide to sign up send me a PM with your email address. Disney/Chase has a referral program going on right now where you'll get double the reward ($200 Disney gift card after your first $500 in purchases in the first 3 months....normally it is just a $100 gift card) and I would get $50.


----------



## mom2rtk

Since the Halloween folks are all getting information today, can someone help me look forward to something for us holiday people? Does anyone know about how long after the Halloween announcement is made that they make the holiday announcement?


----------



## dhorner233

Isn't this the thread where Sherry would be asking everyone to post pictures of Christmas at Disneyland? She would give us different topics each week? How about until she comes back we start posting random pictures? Of course I'm sorry but my pictures are old another computer that I won't have access to until next week but does anyone else have any pictures they'd like to post?


----------



## kylie71

Great idea Denise. I have lots if anyone is interested!

--Lori


----------



## dhorner233

kylie71 said:


> Great idea Denise. I have lots if anyone is interested!
> 
> --Lori



Post some and get things started!  I have some I can post next week.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Since the Halloween folks are all getting information today, can someone help me look forward to something for us holiday people? Does anyone know about how long after the Halloween announcement is made that they make the holiday announcement?


Last year the announcement was made in September


----------



## ttig34

mom2rtk said:


> Since the Halloween folks are all getting information today, can someone help me look forward to something for us holiday people? Does anyone know about how long after the Halloween announcement is made that they make the holiday announcement?


I think they normally make the Christmas announcement in September.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Contemplating going to DLR at Christmas this year.  I am thinking of the dates Dec 21 - Dec 25 (no park day on the 25th - just our traditional leaving breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen).  Is is crazy crowded? or are the parks pretty manageable?


----------



## Sherry E

dhorner233 said:


> Isn't this the thread where Sherry would be asking everyone to post pictures of Christmas at Disneyland? She would give us different topics each week? How about until she comes back we start posting random pictures? Of course I'm sorry but my pictures are old another computer that I won't have access to until next week but does anyone else have any pictures they'd like to post?





kylie71 said:


> Great idea Denise. I have lots if anyone is interested!
> 
> --Lori





dhorner233 said:


> Post some and get things started!  I have some I can post next week.




   Hi, all!

I started the Theme Week Countdown in August last year.  It's not August yet, though it is getting close, and I am still thinking on it!  I told* Lori (Kylie71)* that I am not sure I am going to do it this year -- I've done it 5 years in a row, and it's a lot of work for me.  I may take a break from it for this year and resume it next year.  I haven't decided yet.   I have to think it through.  

In any case, if you guys want to post random pictures now then please go ahead and I won't do the Countdown this year.  If I were going to do the Countdown for sure I would ask that everyone hold off on the photos until we get started, but I'm not sure yet and I don't want to keep everyone from sharing their photos.   

However, I am planning to move everything over to a new Superthread in the next couple of days anyway, so you might want to wait until I get that one set up. Right now I am trying to tweak some other posts in my Halloween Time Superthread and get those squared away, as a couple of them will be similar to what I put in the new Holiday Season/Christmas Superthread.  I need them as templates!  



*Now, moving on... a possible Holiday version of the Food & Wine Festival in DCA?  Yay or nay?  What do we think of this plan?   This is rumored to be happening for this year's holiday season. *

*If this pans out, this could be a segue into the hard ticket events for the holiday season at DLR (though I don't think the parks would ever close for F&W), which would eventually morph into Christmas parties down the road, I think.  Or the F&W event in DCA would be an extra offering in DCA while a party is held in DL (in time, not right away).  If this Holiday version of Food & Wine is done right -- or done the way I envision -- then it could be a vehicle to showcase holiday foods from around the world.  I have been eager for DCA to do a Christmas market or festival sort of set-up, with kiosks and stations for international holiday foods.  They've got Viva Navidad and I would like to see an exploration of more seasonal celebrations in other parts of the world as well.   That's what I would love to see in a holiday version of Food & Wine!  It may not be anything like what I imagine, but we'd probably be guaranteed some really good hot cocoa and gingerbread something-or-another!*


----------



## kylie71

Thank you Sherry!  

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Thank you Sherry!
> 
> --Lori



No thoughts on the rumored holiday version of the Food & Wine Festival, that I mentioned above?  I assumed everyone had heard this  rumor, but maybe not?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The holiday version of the Food and Wine Festival sounds amazing. This is the first time that I have heard about this, but it has a lot of potential.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> The holiday version of the Food and Wine Festival sounds amazing. This is the first time that I have heard about this, but it has a lot of potential.
> 
> Corinna



Oh, I just assumed everyone knew because rumors spread so fast among Disney-related sites, and news is announced so quickly!   I follow MouseInfo on Facebook, and saw their post scroll down the News Feed, but by the time I saw it I figured it was old information --

http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2016/0...f-avalor-cavalcade-and-pixar-play-going-dark/

We shall see if the Holiday F&W event actually happens, but I think it's a great idea and it is something that will bulk up the seasonal offerings in DCA, to make it more feasible for DL to eventually have a Christmas party at some point.  Or the party could start in DCA and then venture over to DL.  I just hope they really utilize the "international holiday food" element for the event and have different stands for different countries.  They probably won't right away, but maybe in time.


----------



## kylie71

I had not heard about it either. I booked my trip just last tnight for Thanksgiving week. I would be sad to missit though!

*****  If anyone is interested the Sheraton Park has amazing rates for Thanksgiving week right now!!***********
http://www.sheratonparkanaheim.com/

--Lori


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Thanks Sherry! It was news to me as well.  Its an exciting idea although I was hoping for a little bit lighter crowds during our vacay... I would assume this would definitely change that possibility.


----------



## AussieNSW

If they did this when do you think they would hold it?


----------



## lwanthony

Lets see some pictures people!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry, I had not heard about that rumor, either.  I think a holiday food & wine festival would be fun!  I am also open to a holiday party, but I worry about what they are going to include.  I hope they add new things rather than taking away what has been included for normal park guests.  Unfortunately, it seems that DLR is all about taking away these days.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> No thoughts on the rumored holiday version of the Food & Wine Festival, that I mentioned above?  I assumed everyone had heard this  rumor, but maybe not?


 

I heard about it a couple days ago, but for whatever reason, that just doesn't do much for me. I mean after I see what they did to the price of a Dole float (up 46% as reported in another thread today) I'm not sure I could afford to eat at any of the booths! 

I'd be a lot more excited if they would announce a hard ticket party or the continuation of Paint the Night.


----------



## MommyLove

Sherry E said:


> However, I am planning to move everything over to a new Superthread in the next couple of days anyway, so you might want to wait until I get that one set up.



YAY! A new superthread!  That would be awesome. 

We went last Christmas and I'd love to participate in any fun things you are willing to do. I've seen what you've done in the past and it's really cool. I'm sure it *IS* a lot of work!


----------



## dhorner233

Nice to see you back Sherry! I'm sorry, I did not mean to jump the gun with suggesting pictures.

I assume you will include a link on this thread if you start a new Christmas Superthread?

I had not heard about the possibility of a F and W Festival.

I'm going to be at Disneyland for Thanksgiving and was looking forward to seeing the parks decorated for Christmas!


----------



## kylie71

Lots of info HERE:
if not allowed please delete........... TOT is for sure closing in Sept forclose to a year, for re-theming......... and the Holiday food and wine is coming.........
Read is and weep!

http://micechat.com/132030-disneyland-rumor-update-one-disney/

--Lori


----------



## Angel Ariel

kylie71 said:


> Lots of info HERE:
> if not allowed please delete........... TOT is for sure closing in Sept forclose to a year, for re-theming......... and the Holiday food and wine is coming.........
> Read is and weep!
> 
> http://micechat.com/132030-disneyland-rumor-update-one-disney/
> 
> --Lori



Isn't miceage notorious for rumors not always panning out? 

I would definitely be on board with a holiday food and wine festival.  DH and I *loved* the original DCA F&W festival..it would be cool to see a festival at the holidays.  I thought I saw something lately, though, that said TOT was going to stay open through Halloween? Personally, I hope they keep it open through the holidays so I can ride it one last time, but I'm not holding my breath unfortunately


----------



## kylie71

Angel Ariel said:


> Isn't miceage notorious for rumors not always panning out?
> 
> I would definitely be on board with a holiday food and wine festival.  DH and I *loved* the original DCA F&W festival..it would be cool to see a festival at the holidays.  I thought I saw something lately, though, that said TOT was going to stay open through Halloween? Personally, I hope they keep it open through the holidays so I can ride it one last time, but I'm not holding my breath unfortunately



Rumors yes, but these are going to come to pass, I think.  All of this has been said before.


----------



## Indy #1 Fan

Angel Ariel said:


> Isn't miceage notorious for rumors not always panning out?
> 
> I would definitely be on board with a holiday food and wine festival.  DH and I *loved* the original DCA F&W festival..it would be cool to see a festival at the holidays.  I thought I saw something lately, though, that said TOT was going to stay open through Halloween? Personally, I hope they keep it open through the holidays so I can ride it one last time, but I'm not holding my breath unfortunately


Yes they are infamous for flopping spectacularly on rumors.  Many of them they make up for clickbait including this one.  I can assure you that TOT will not be closing in September or after Halloweentime.  It isn't closing at all and that whole rumor is 100% false and fabricated.   Here's the Halloween press release that confirms it for Halloween.
http://disneylandnews.com/2016/07/1...-the-disneyland-resort-sept-9-through-oct-31/


----------



## Abbey1

I'm starting to get REALLY excited for our Christmastime trip this year, even though it's a little over 4 months away! We have never been during Christmastime and I am wondering what kinds of special treats we have to look forward to. I am excited for the gingerbread cookies for sure. Do they have Christmas beignets? Anything pepperminty? Are the candy canes really worth the hassle? Do any of the pumpkin treats from the fall stay on through December? So many questions!


----------



## pudinhd

Introducing Disney PhotoPass+ One Week at Disneyland Resort

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-photopass-one-week-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Angel Ariel

pudinhd said:


> Introducing Disney PhotoPass+ One Week at Disneyland Resort
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-photopass-one-week-at-disneyland-resort/



So this looks to be almost what PP+ used to be, but now restricted to 1 week (where I don't think the old one had such a restriction?)...am I missing something?   If not, I'm glad to see them finally fix this.  It was total BS to make PP a $39/day purchase.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> So this looks to be almost what PP+ used to be, but now restricted to 1 week (where I don't think the old one had such a restriction?)...am I missing something?   If not, I'm glad to see them finally fix this.  It was total BS to make PP a $39/day purchase.


 

That's correct. The old one was up to 14 days.

I don't know that they have restore the borders though, which is a big deal for me.

I think I read that you can add them in the photo shops? I can't even imagine how that would slow down a line though. 

But this is a really good start.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> That's correct. The old one was up to 14 days.
> 
> I don't know that they have restore the borders though, which is a big deal for me.
> 
> I think I read that you can add them in the photo shops? I can't even imagine how that would slow down a line though.
> 
> But this is a really good start.



Yeah, the lack of borders really does still suck.  This is definitely a step in the right direction, though.


----------



## pudinhd

Introducing the Disney PhotoPass Collection and Disney PhotoPass Collection + Disc

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lection-and-disney-photopass-collection-disc/


----------



## JessP81

Does anyone know if a special dining and reserved seating for parade or special christmas dessert party have ever been offered in the past specifically at the holiday season?


----------



## mom2rtk

JessP81 said:


> Does anyone know if a special dining and reserved seating for parade or special christmas dessert party have ever been offered in the past specifically at the holiday season?


 

In the past they have offered seating for the parade with the Holiday Tour. Not aware of any other past alternatives (other than VIP tour).


----------



## crystal1313

@Sherry E !!  So glad to see you back =) I am intrigued by the Holiday food & wine idea!  I am also curious to see if they will announce a Holiday party this year.  We are going Nov. 20 & 21.  So excited!!


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, I'm starting to have some real doubts about our DLR trip in November. I'm bummed about PTN apparently going away for now and am longing for something new to experience at DLR this year. I've even been planning out park days for a potential change back to WDW. If the free dining promotion hadn't ended already I probably would have gone ahead and booked.

Does anyone think there will be anything new for the holiday season this year? Does anyone remember when they typically make their announcement about what to expect for the holiday season?


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I'm starting to have some real doubts about our DLR trip in November. I'm bummed about PTN apparently going away for now and am longing for something new to experience at DLR this year. I've even been planning out park days for a potential change back to WDW. If the free dining promotion hadn't ended already I probably would have gone ahead and booked.
> 
> Does anyone think there will be anything new for the holiday season this year? Does anyone remember when they typically make their announcement about what to expect for the holiday season?


The holiday season announcement was made in September last year.

We're committed with DLR due to the RunDisney event.  But we missed out on a LOT of DCA last year, so a lot of their holiday offerings will be new to us regardless, even if they aren't new.  I will be disappointed if PTN really is gone.  If there are fireworks in DL, that will soften the blow a bit, but if not we will very much miss them.

I would love to know what the park hours are going to be like.  Are they going to be like last year, which as far as I understood it were longer than years past, or are they going back to the 10am-8pm schedule?  This is one place where I hate the 6 week schedule


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> The holiday season announcement was made in September last year.
> 
> We're committed with DLR due to the RunDisney event.  But we missed out on a LOT of DCA last year, so a lot of their holiday offerings will be new to us regardless, even if they aren't new.  I will be disappointed if PTN really is gone.  If there are fireworks in DL, that will soften the blow a bit, but if not we will very much miss them.
> 
> I would love to know what the park hours are going to be like.  Are they going to be like last year, which as far as I understood it were longer than years past, or are they going back to the 10am-8pm schedule?  This is one place where I hate the 6 week schedule


 
Wow, September really puts a change out of reach. I bet most of the ADRs at WDW are booked already now.

After seeing what Disney has done to the September visitors (not announcing what they were doing for hours and entertainment) it makes me worry what other surprises we might see for November. I don't like feeling like I'm just stuck with whatever they happen to offer up.

Maybe I need to start stalking some WDW ADRs in case I feel like bolting at the last minute.

We did enjoy Viva Navidad at DCA but have experienced it twice already, so would just love something new. I just loved Paint the Night but hold out no hope at this point that we'll see it again. The early September calendar is finally out and it looks like Soundsational twice a day and "Fantasy in the Sky" on weekends. I guess I just assumed they would keep PTN as a giveback for Fantasmic being down.

I'm also a little concerned about how limited the park hours will end up being. We're cutting back on our number of days this year and want to make the most of the days we have. At least at WDW we could add the Christmas party for more entertainment and extra park hours.


----------



## lwanthony

Can't wait to see the castle in Christmas mode again!


----------



## rentayenta

So excited to be there this 2016 holiday season and can't wait for details.


----------



## Angel Ariel

lwanthony said:


> Can't wait to see the castle in Christmas mode again!
> 
> View attachment 185863



I will be happy to see the full Christmas mode this year   I'm still going through my pictures from last year (still on day 1!  it's been a busy year ) I love the Christmas Fantasy parade, and I'd love to see the castle like this too!


----------



## Trax2travel

New here.  Is there a thread just for Christmas photos?  Thanks.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Trax2travel said:


> New here.  Is there a thread just for Christmas photos?  Thanks.


This thread has, in the past, had a countdown of photos.  I saw Sherry E post about that a few pages back, but we were in the middle of a lot of family stuff at the time so I don't remember what the verdict was going to be for this year's picture countdown.

I hope there's a thread somewhere! I so wanted to share pictures last year, but we hadn't been during the holidays yet.  I can share this year!


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

Hello all,

I've been a VERY long time lurker here on DIS and particularly this long time thread.  I do not normally join boards, forums, etc., and am not into posting things.  However, I had to join and make my first post as a shout out to Sherry E. for all her outstanding work to keep this thread, and others, alive and available for us.  Thank you for all you do and have done in the past.  This thread, and to a lesser extent the Halloween thread, have been extremely therapeutic for me.  I love Christmas and Disney, and we make an annual 4 day visit from Nevada every Christmas.  This thread has kept me informed, help with planning, and helped me keep the spirit of the season alive an well throughout the year.  I love the anticipation built up for the holidays and the success of these threads is directly attributable to Sherry's hard work and dedication.  Most of the other posters here have developed a deep friendship with Sherry, and while I can't claim that honor, I am a kindred spirit.  I'll close by saying a heartfelt Thank You to Sherry and all those that support her.  I hope not to be a stranger here, and if you have any questions regarding the railroad, I can probably supply the answer.  Thanks for indulging me if you have read down this far.  Sincerely, Derek D. from North Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## Abbey1

Could anyone tell me if the characters wear their holiday outfits for any of the character dining restaurants at Christmastime?


----------



## Angel Ariel

Abbey1 said:


> Could anyone tell me if the characters wear their holiday outfits for any of the character dining restaurants at Christmastime?


Minnie wears her holiday sweater at the Minnie and friends breakfast at the Plaza Inn.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> Minnie wears her holiday sweater at the Minnie and friends breakfast at the Plaza Inn.


 

We've done them all at holiday time. That's the only one I can think of. I would love it if they'd make more of a holiday meal like Minnie's at DHS! I bet they would attract more locals with that as well.


----------



## kylie71

Hi Everyone... I am a lover of the Christmas Holiday at Disneyland. I have gone every year for Thanksging or Christmas for the last decade!

Since Sherry E is undecided about doing the usual themes, I guess I could throw up a weekly theme, share my pics of the week, and every Sunday we can do a new one... just very un-official.. just to share pics and get people excited thatare going for the Holidays.

So this week, lets see your : *Mainstreet USA * 
picture's!

--Lori


----------



## kylie71

Here are a few from me:





















I will post more through out the week!

Have FUN, lets see your pics!

--Lori


----------



## lwanthony




----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_9904_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_3504 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_3506 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Wheelwatcher

Hi All!

I don't have any pics...yet!  BUT, DS will be marching _somewhere in Disneyland_ this New Year's Eve!  We are so excited and will be there to cheer him on...I'm sure NYE in DL is mayhem, in a good way.  Anybody have any insight as to where/when they let high school groups march usually?  Tour leader says it could be DL or DCA.  They are also marching in the Rose Parade on January 2, so they are a pretty proficient group of high schoolers.  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## lwanthony




----------



## mom2rtk

lwanthony said:


>


 

So pretty! I never understood how people got these nice shots of the lamp posts with castle in the background. Were you on the double decker bus or are you just really tall?


----------



## kylie71

Beautiful pics everybody!  Thank YOU!!
Keep them coming! 

--Lori


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## dhorner233

This was when they were filming the Christmas Parade in Nov. 2012.


----------



## Davidg83

Wheelwatcher said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I don't have any pics...yet!  BUT, DS will be marching _somewhere in Disneyland_ this New Year's Eve!  We are so excited and will be there to cheer him on...I'm sure NYE in DL is mayhem, in a good way.  Anybody have any insight as to where/when they let high school groups march usually?  Tour leader says it could be DL or DCA.  They are also marching in the Rose Parade on January 2, so they are a pretty proficient group of high schoolers.  Thanks for any insight.



My marching band got to perform when I was in high school and it was a blast!  You got to change backstage and then march down the parade route of Disneyland a few minutes before the parade steps off.  That was 17 years ago (where does the time go?!) but I'm pretty sure it's the same now.  I've only seen the marching bands at Disneyland.  At DCA I've seen choirs and regular bands play on the stage near where the night time parties are held.


----------



## lwanthony

I'm afraid I fall into this category.   I think a lot of us do......


----------



## Abbey1

mom2rtk said:


> We've done them all at holiday time. That's the only one I can think of. I would love it if they'd make more of a holiday meal like Minnie's at DHS! I bet they would attract more locals with that as well.



That's what I was hoping for. I would LOVE it if they had a seasonally themed character meal at Disneyland! Or if they added characters to the tea that they are doing at DLH and had christmas-themed treats.. and maybe santa!


----------



## Wheelwatcher

Davidg83 said:


> My marching band got to perform when I was in high school and it was a blast!  You got to change backstage and then march down the parade route of Disneyland a few minutes before the parade steps off.  That was 17 years ago (where does the time go?!) but I'm pretty sure it's the same now.  I've only seen the marching bands at Disneyland.  At DCA I've seen choirs and regular bands play on the stage near where the night time parties are held.



Thanks, Davidg83!  WOW, if he gets to march down the parade route, that would be Main Street, right?  I think I'm gonna scream!


----------



## ejdmomma

Wheelwatcher said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I don't have any pics...yet!  BUT, DS will be marching _somewhere in Disneyland_ this New Year's Eve!  We are so excited and will be there to cheer him on...I'm sure NYE in DL is mayhem, in a good way.  Anybody have any insight as to where/when they let high school groups march usually?  Tour leader says it could be DL or DCA.  They are also marching in the Rose Parade on January 2, so they are a pretty proficient group of high schoolers.  Thanks for any insight.


How fun! I'm jealous!! My son will be marching in the Rose Parade too!  Disneyland would have been icing on the cake!!


----------



## ejdmomma

Any guesses on how long the Christmas decorations will be up?  Right now we are tentatively planning on visiting DL & DCA on Jan 3rd & 4th.


----------



## dhorner233

I guess we can post pictures of Main St. all week?


----------



## Davidg83

Wheelwatcher said:


> Thanks, Davidg83!  WOW, if he gets to march down the parade route, that would be Main Street, right?  I think I'm gonna scream!



This is taken from the Disney performing arts website...

"Wow an international audience as you showcase your musicianship as you march down Main Street USA, perform at Disneyland's Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree stage or on the recently expanded, open-air Hollywood Backlot Stage at Disney California Adventure® Park."

Obviously it's slightly outdated because the Big Thunder Ranch no longer exists due to Star Wars construction but it looks like they still march down Main Street!  It'll be even more magical with all of the Christmas decor still up!!


----------



## Oswald23

I can't find the answer on my question. Do you think or are there rumours about Viva Navidad. I really hope it is happening this year. Really want to meet Jose  Carioaca and Panchito.


----------



## Angrose

Oswald23 said:


> I can't find the answer on my question. Do you think or are there rumours about Viva Navidad. I really hope it is happening this year. Really want to meet Jose  Carioaca and Panchito.


Yes, it will be there this year, according to the Disneyland website:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holidays-at-the-disneyland-resort/

*Unwrap Fun at Disney California Adventure Park*
Add oodles of seasonal attractions, events and surprises to your holiday list! You better watch out, no need to cry, we’re spreading good cheer and telling you why—here’s what you can look forward to in 2016:

*Buena Vista Street Holiday Tree Lighting * 
Gather family and friends as we light up the most wonderful time of year with spectacular sparkle!

*World of Color – Winter Dreams * 
Celebrate the spirit of the season with a special World of Color extravaganza bursting with music, laser effects and delightful Disney magic!

*Disney ¡Viva Navidad!* 
Visit our holiday street fiesta to share in the lively traditions of Mexico—dancing, music, storytelling, crafts and mouthwatering Mexican fare!

*Three Kings Day (Día de los Reyes Magos) * 
Cap off the Christmas season with a host of special activities and events in this festive farewell!

*Meet Santa Claus at Elias & Co* 
Stop by our vintage-inspired emporium for a meet-and-greet with St. Nick—he’s coming to town to meet old friends and new!

Check back for dates and additional info as the 2016 holiday season approaches!


----------



## Oswald23

great thanks! Hope this includes M&G


----------



## kylie71

ejdmomma said:


> Any guesses on how long the Christmas decorations will be up?  Right now we are tentatively planning on visiting DL & DCA on Jan 3rd & 4th.


They are usually up until the second week of January...

--Lori


----------



## kylie71

dhorner233 said:


> I guess we can post pictures of Main St. all week?


Beautiful Denise! Yes, you all have until nexr Sunday to post Mainstreet pics.. I will change the theme every Sunday morning.
Unless Sherry decides to start a new Holiday thread...  

--Lori


----------



## Angel Ariel

lwanthony said:


>


Love this!!


----------



## sgrap

I just happened to decide to check this thread . . . I see pictures, but I can't find the start of the theme.  Mainstreet?


----------



## sgrap

kylie71 said:


> Hi Everyone... I am a lover of the Christmas Holiday at Disneyland. I have gone every year for Thanksging or Christmas for the last decade!
> 
> Since Sherry E is undecided about doing the usual themes, I guess I could throw up a weekly theme, share my pics of the week, and every Sunday we can do a new one... just very un-official.. just to share pics and get people excited thatare going for the Holidays.
> 
> So this week, lets see your : *Mainstreet USA *
> picture's!
> 
> --Lori


OK, now I see it!


----------



## Angel Ariel




----------



## kylie71

I am really enjoying everybody's MainStreet pics!

Here a few more from me...


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## dhorner233

I have pictures I took while on Main St. of the Christmas parade. But I'll wait and hope you ask for the parade at some point.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm really enjoying watching this thread come back to life.

So what does everyone think will happen with PTN during the holiday season? They said "select nights". Does that mean it will show Christmas week? Or does it mean it will show weekends through the entire season? I don't think I can wait another month for the holiday announcements!


----------



## kylie71

mom2rtk said:


> I'm really enjoying watching this thread come back to life.
> 
> So what does everyone think will happen with PTN during the holiday season? They said "select nights". Does that mean it will show Christmas week? Or does it mean it will show weekends through the entire season? I don't think I can wait another month for the holiday announcements!


I think it will show every night during Thanksgiving week, and Christmas week....... still bummed the garland will be missing again this year over mainstreet.... 

--Lori


----------



## mom2rtk

kylie71 said:


> I think it will show every night during Thanksgiving week, and Christmas week....... still bummed the garland will be missing again this year over mainstreet....
> 
> --Lori


 

That's what I'm afraid of. We won't get the garlands because it will be running at some point. But we won't get to see the parade either.

I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## dhorner233




----------



## mom2rtk

Man, I'm going to miss those garlands this year! At least at WDW they did some alternate decorations when the garland went away. But I don't think they did at DL last year?


----------



## lwanthony

mom2rtk said:


> Man, I'm going to miss those garlands this year! At least at WDW they did some alternate decorations when the garland went away. But I don't think they did at DL last year?



I'm hoping they will be back and PTN will be on a truck heading east!


----------



## mom2rtk

lwanthony said:


> I'm hoping they will be back and PTN will be on a truck heading east!


 

They said in the blog on the parade changes that PTN would be playing at DL on "select holiday nights".

I would trade the garlands for getting to see PTN one last time. But it's just going to hack me off if we get no garlands and it isn't running the week before Thanksgiving when we are there.


----------



## rentayenta

I am loving everyone's photos.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Man, I'm going to miss those garlands this year! At least at WDW they did some alternate decorations when the garland went away. But I don't think they did at DL last year?


No they didn't..not like WDW did anyway


----------



## JessL

For someone who has never been to DL at Christmas before (but is going this year!  Yay!), what garlands are you referring to, and why won't they be there any more?


----------



## lwanthony

We are referring to the garlands that hang over Main Street USA like in this picture. The reason they might not be there is the height of the Paint the Night floats is too high to go under, so last year they didn't have them at all during Christmas. If PTN run's during the Christmas season, the garlands will not go up.  For me, I think PTN is awesome, but if I had to choose seeing PTN one more time or have the garlands back, I choose the garlands. They add so much to the Christmas feel of Main Street to me, but I understand people wanton to see the parade as well...   We'll see what happens.....


----------



## mom2rtk

lwanthony said:


> We are referring to the garlands that hang over Main Street USA like in this picture. The reason they might not be there is the height of the Paint the Night floats is too high to go under, so last year they didn't have them at all during Christmas. If PTN run's during the Christmas season, the garlands will not go up.  For me, I think PTN is awesome, but if I had to choose seeing PTN one more time or have the garlands back, I choose the garlands. They add so much to the Christmas feel of Main Street to me, but I understand people wanton to see the parade as well...   We'll see what happens.....


 

Having the garland back was going to be my consolation prize for not seeing PTN again. If I don't get PTN or the garland...... I'm going to be pretty cranky about it.


----------



## lwanthony

mom2rtk said:


> Having the garland back was going to be my consolation prize for not seeing PTN again. If I don't get PTN or the garland...... I'm going to be pretty cranky about it.



I AM RIGHT THERE WITH YOU! One or the other, neither will make me a little upset!


----------



## MommyLove

I'm losing hope that Sherry will start a new Christmas superthread. Sherry, _PLLLLLEEEEEEEASE???_!! 

In the meantime, I will join in. Here's a 2-page scrapbook layout of Christmas-y photos I took of Main Street when we were there this last Christmas season:


----------



## JessL

lwanthony said:


> We are referring to the garlands that hang over Main Street USA like in this picture. The reason they might not be there is the height of the Paint the Night floats is too high to go under, so last year they didn't have them at all during Christmas. If PTN run's during the Christmas season, the garlands will not go up.  For me, I think PTN is awesome, but if I had to choose seeing PTN one more time or have the garlands back, I choose the garlands. They add so much to the Christmas feel of Main Street to me, but I understand people wanton to see the parade as well...   We'll see what happens.....




I understand!  Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## mom2rtk

MommyLove said:


> I'm losing hope that Sherry will start a new Christmas superthread. Sherry, _PLLLLLEEEEEEEASE???_!!
> 
> In the meantime, I will join in. Here's a 2-page scrapbook layout of Christmas-y photos I took of Main Street when we were there this last Christmas season:



Another great page! Love all the little details.


----------



## sgrap

MommyLove said:


> I'm losing hope that Sherry will start a new Christmas superthread. Sherry, _PLLLLLEEEEEEEASE???_!!
> 
> In the meantime, I will join in. Here's a 2-page scrapbook layout of Christmas-y photos I took of Main Street when we were there this last Christmas season:


MommyLove, these are amazing!!!  I am trying to get started on digital scrapbooking.  I have Artisan and a bunch of old Creative Memories kits. What do you use?  Any hints on getting started? Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

MommyLove said:


> I'm losing hope that Sherry will start a new Christmas superthread. Sherry, _PLLLLLEEEEEEEASE???_!!
> 
> In the meantime, I will join in. Here's a 2-page scrapbook layout of Christmas-y photos I took of Main Street when we were there this last Christmas season:





It's funny, but I just noticed I actually have your pages pinned on one of my Pinterest boards!


----------



## Julia M

Joining in on the conversation. It looks like we will be at Disneyland this year after Christmas. Right now the tentative plan is driving down (we are from NorCal) January 1st and home on Friday the 6th. We have 3 adult children we are taking, so coordinating their schedules can be tricky. Oldest ds will probably fly down and fly back to Sacramento Thursday evening, so only takes 3 vacation days. DD will likely fly out of LA on Friday to Dallas where she goes to school. My mom will also likely go with us, as she was widowed this summer and we think she'll enjoy the trip. She will probably fly as well, because that long of a drive is hard on her.

I am a little overwhelmed at the expense of 5 adults, LOL.  This may be our last family vacation for awhile, though, so I do want to make it special. We wanted to stay on property, especially for my mom, but the cost for two rooms at Paradise Pier is $3600!! And what I really wanted was the Grand Californian, especially for my mom, but two rooms would be 6K!! And I would worry because I'd be afraid we'd have a room with a long walk and that could be hard on my mom. We can stay at the Fairfield Marriott for $1900. And since I'm a platinum member with Marriott, the odds of some kind of an upgrade are somewhat likely. Walking wise, it looks like the distance from the Fairfield to the center section between the two parks is .6 miles, while from the Paradise Pier is .7.

I also want to book the Dessert party for the World of Color. Are there other things I can consider? I know no Fantasmic, which bums me out.

I kind of wanted to be gone at Christmas (I am dreading both Thanksgiving and Christmas without my dad) but also know the crowds would be so crazy...we've spent Xmas at both DL and WDW.

Looking forward to information being shared about Christmas 2016!


----------



## AussieNSW

Has anyone got any photos of Main Street from last Christmas?  I would like to see what it looks like without the garlands.  I know there is a huge chance that the garlands will not be up this year so I did not want to get my heart set on seeing the beautiful photos that people have posted and it being different when I get there.  We are thinking of going from the start of the holiday season just after the marathon weekend till just after thanksgiving. We won't be spending all that time in the parks but bits and pieces depending on crowds. Thanks.


----------



## lwanthony

Not my picture, but here is one without the garlands


----------



## mom2rtk

lwanthony said:


> Not my picture, but here is one without the garlands


 

Man, I better start bracing myself for that. It really isn't the same. We've done a lot of Christmas season Disney trips and this will be our first without garlands over Main Street. (WDW up until 2012, DLR in 2013 and 2014). It's just a very different feel.


----------



## lwanthony

I feel the same way! When are you going this year? We'll be there Nov 27th  - Dec 2nd


----------



## mom2rtk

lwanthony said:


> I feel the same way! When are you going this year? We'll be there Nov 27th  - Dec 2nd


 

We're targeting the week before Thanksgiving, hopefully right after the holiday season starts.


----------



## Canuck16

We have never been during Christmas but are going this December and can't wait to see all of the decorations!.

PS Everyone's pictures look amazing!


----------



## daveyc150

Does anyone have any details on the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour? 
This will be my first time at Disneyland for the holiday season, arriving on the 18th Nov for a long weekend. I'd be really interested to know all the details as I want to decide if the price is worth it for the time I'd lose over the weekend.

Thanks


----------



## lwanthony

daveyc150 said:


> Does anyone have any details on the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour?
> This will be my first time at Disneyland for the holiday season, arriving on the 18th Nov for a long weekend. I'd be really interested to know all the details as I want to decide if the price is worth it for the time I'd lose over the weekend.
> 
> Thanks



My wife and I have done he tour twice. Both times we thought the tour was just okay. Some interesting info, walking onto HM with no wait is great. The real reason we will do it again this year is because of the preferred seating for the Christmas Parade. Nice seats, set up just opposite IASW, plus a nice gingerbread cookie and hot coco can't be beat. The tour is nice, but the seating is what makes us come back to do it again every year.

-Lane


----------



## daveyc150

lwanthony said:


> My wife and I have done he tour twice. Both times we thought the tour was just okay. Some interesting info, walking onto HM with no wait is great. The real reason we will do it again this year is because of the preferred seating for the Christmas Parade. Nice seats, set up just opposite IASW, plus a nice gingerbread cookie and hot coco can't be beat. The tour is nice, but the seating is what makes us come back to do it again every year.
> 
> -Lane



Thanks. How long is the tour? What kind of route does it follow?
The seating for the parade sounds like a really good bonus.


----------



## dhorner233

Oh! I'm glad I made it before Lori changed the weekly theme! Here are my last 3 pictures from Main St.


----------



## dhorner233

MommyLove said:


> I'm losing hope that Sherry will start a new Christmas superthread. Sherry, _PLLLLLEEEEEEEASE???_!!
> 
> In the meantime, I will join in. Here's a 2-page scrapbook layout of Christmas-y photos I took of Main Street when we were there this last Christmas season:



Very cool!


----------



## lwanthony

daveyc150 said:


> Thanks. How long is the tour? What kind of route does it follow?
> The seating for the parade sounds like a really good bonus.



The route was different both tours. The first time was all DL, the second tome split between DL and DCA. I think they change it up every year, which makes sense to try to get repeat customers like me to go back again. I would guess the tour lasted a couple hours, but it seemed just about right. Like I said, the tour itself is great, but what puts it over the top is the seating, and no fighting and or waiting for a spot to see the parade. Here are a couple shots to give you an idea of the seating and view.


----------



## Abbey1

Is the Christmas parade performed twice each day? I had only seen pictures taken during the day, and didn't realize it was shown at night as well?


----------



## lwanthony

In the past, yes it has been shown twice. However, I am not sure about last year as I didn't go during Christmas last year we went for Halloween. I would guess that the PTN parade might change that, but again I don't know as I was not there last year nor is there confirmation of the parade schedules for this year yet.


----------



## lwanthony

For fun I went over to Touring-plans and looked at last years schedule and it looks like the Christmas parade was once a day at 4:30 and PTN later at 8:45 so only one Christmas parade a day last year. Who knows what will happen this year though.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Abbey1 said:


> Is the Christmas parade performed twice each day? I had only seen pictures taken during the day, and didn't realize it was shown at night as well?



Last year during the Holiday season with the Diamond Celebration going on, ACF parade ran twice a day on the weekends and busy days while on Mon thru Thursday (on the slow days like mid Nov. and early Dec.) ran once. Hopefully it will be the same thing like every other year during the holiday season at DL.


----------



## daveyc150

lwanthony said:


> The route was different both tours. The first time was all DL, the second tome split between DL and DCA. I think they change it up every year, which makes sense to try to get repeat customers like me to go back again. I would guess the tour lasted a couple hours, but it seemed just about right. Like I said, the tour itself is great, but what puts it over the top is the seating, and no fighting and or waiting for a spot to see the parade. Here are a couple shots to give you an idea of the seating and view.
> View attachment 189066
> View attachment 189067
> View attachment 189068



Thanks, this looks amazing.


----------



## dhorner233

Never mind.......


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Beautiful Denise! Yes, you all have until nexr Sunday to post Mainstreet pics.. I will change the theme every Sunday morning.
> Unless Sherry decides to start a new Holiday thread...
> 
> --Lori



I mentioned a while back that I would be starting a new thread.   I also said I hadn't made up my mind about doing a Theme Week Countdown -- but I would think on it, as last year's Countdown took place in August.   I was still thinking on a way to do it, but you guys started before I could come back to announce anything or express my thoughts.  And that's fine, as I did say go ahead and post random photos if you guys really wanted to -- but that I would be switching threads soon.   In any case, that's that.

Here's what I would say -- in the future, if anyone wants to know what I am doing or not doing with the thread, PM me to ask.  Don't rely on posting in this thread.  The email notifications for these threads are spotty at best, so I am not always going to see what you are posting if I am busy with other things and not here to check in.  A PM, however, should, hopefully, send an alert to my email.


----------



## dhorner233

So sorry Sherry! Did not mean to step on any toes. I will stop posting pictures and wait to see what you want to do.


----------



## Sherry E

dhorner233 said:


> So sorry Sherry! Did not mean to step on any toes. I will stop posting pictures and wait to see what you want to do.



No, no, no -- don't worry about it.   I would just suggest, in the future, to make sure to check with me via PM on what I'm doing or not doing before going ahead with something, if you're not sure.  But the Countdown has already started now, and you guys are in it -- so please carry on!!  _Now_ the only thing I will mention is that there will be an interruption in it when I have to switch us over to a new thread, but since this isn't the "official" Theme Week Countdown as we know it then it won't be a big deal.  Ordinarily I wouldn't switch a thread in the middle of the Countdown in a normal year, but as long as you know that I will have to do that then it's all good!


----------



## MommyLove

mom2rtk said:


> Another great page! Love all the little details.



Thank you! 



sgrap said:


> MommyLove, these are amazing!!!  I am trying to get started on digital scrapbooking.  I have Artisan and a bunch of old Creative Memories kits. What do you use?  Any hints on getting started? Thanks!



Thank you so much! I'm super passionate about digital scrapbooking (I've been doing it since 2009) and will help anyone who wants it. Send me an email at scrapkat at gmail (P.S. I do not sell _anything_. So no worries there. I just love it).



mom2rtk said:


> It's funny, but I just noticed I actually have your pages pinned on one of my Pinterest boards!



Cool! I have lots of great Disney scrapbook layouts (some mine as well as others that inspire me) on my Disney Scrapping board on Pinterest. What's your Pinterest user name?



mom2rtk said:


> Man, I better start bracing myself for that. It really isn't the same. We've done a lot of Christmas season Disney trips and this will be our first without garlands over Main Street. (WDW up until 2012, DLR in 2013 and 2014). It's just a very different feel.



Ya, it is a little different there. But there are plenty of other places where it's just so charming. I loved taking a little extra time to notice the details in the Christmas decorations in Critter Country when we were there the first week of January. The ones near Pooh have honey on some of them! So cute! I'd never noticed that before.



dhorner233 said:


> Very cool!



Thank you! 



Sherry E said:


> No, no, no -- don't worry about it.   I would just suggest, in the future, to make sure to check with me via PM on what I'm doing or not doing before going ahead with something, if you're not sure.  But the Countdown has already started now, and you guys are in it -- so please carry on!!  _Now_ the only thing I will mention is that there will be an interruption in it when I have to switch us over to a new thread, but since this isn't the "official" Theme Week Countdown as we know it then it won't be a big deal.  Ordinarily I wouldn't switch a thread in the middle of the Countdown in a normal year, but as long as you know that I will have to do that then it's all good!



OK, will definitely be PMing you instead of thinking you'd for sure see a post with your name mentioned in it.

I'm good for not posting any more pics until you have your official new super thread. I don't think there was an official countdown started... more like, "ok, let's post a few pics till Sherry comes back and lets us know what's up".


----------



## Sherry E

I can't specify exactly which date/when I'm starting the new thread, and you guys are already in the middle of the Countdown.  I would just continue on posting photos.  I would have only done an official Countdown if you all hadn't started in with the photos.  But now that you have, it's best to just continue on with it and I don't have to do anything, Countdown-wise!


----------



## ddwlms

Is it to early to speculate as to when decorations will start going up and what date will be the first official start of the Christmas season?


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> I can't specify exactly which date/when I'm starting the new thread, and you guys are already in the middle of the Countdown.  I would just continue on posting photos.  I would have only done an official Countdown if you all hadn't started in with the photos.  But now that you have, it's best to just continue on with it and I don't have to do anything, Countdown-wise!


Sherry, I am sorry. People were asking for pictures. I should not have stepped in.
I am bowing out.
Please have a wonderful holiday season, and threads.

Everyone have nice trip.
Merry Christmas.

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Okay... I'm going to say this for the 3rd time since yesterday, but I'm not going to keep saying it.  Everyone, please carry on with posting photos here if you would like to.  I'm not doing a Countdown now, but I will be switching us to a new thread at some point.  I have to prepare some info to go on page 1 of that new thread, which takes a lot of time, and I can busy myself with that while you guys continue on here with your themes, and chat about the season, etc.  It's a win-win for everyone.

So, please continue!





ddwlms said:


> Is it to early to speculate as to when decorations will start going up and what date will be the first official start of the Christmas season?



I always speculate on it, year-round!    I think that the first official day of the season will be 11/11 this year -- possibly 11/10.  The season hasn't started on Veterans Day in many, many years.  In fact, it hasn't even started before Veterans Day in many years.  But I think that this year will require an 11/11 start.

As for when the decorations begin to go up.... IF the Winter Castle is returning this year, then there should be signs of the faux snow on the Castle before Halloween.   I don't know how extensive the decor will or will not be this year, after all of the assorted Diamond Anniversary doodads are taken down, but the first signs should appear before Halloween and then the process of transforming the parks will continue up to 11/11.  If there is any kind of ABC footage (of a parade or anything else) that has to be shot in November, it would probably be the weekend of 11/4-11/6, and therefore a large portion of the decor would be up in the parks by then.

I think that the Christmas tree in DTD begins to get assembled around Halloween as well.

Last year the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby was started earlier than it was in 2014, from what I recall, so that should get going soon after the season begins.  I think that the general hotel decorations (trees and what not) will probably stick to their same basic time frame, give or take a day, and go up around 11/14 or 11/15.


----------



## Sherry E

No surprises in the dates for this year's Candlelight Ceremony/Processional -- same ol' 2 nights on the first weekend of December, as usual.  I wish they'd add some nights again. -- http://www.disneylandevents.com/candlelight/


----------



## Angel Ariel

Sherry E said:


> No, no, no -- don't worry about it.   I would just suggest, in the future, to make sure to check with me via PM on what I'm doing or not doing before going ahead with something, if you're not sure.  But the Countdown has already started now, and you guys are in it -- so please carry on!!  _Now_ the only thing I will mention is that there will be an interruption in it when I have to switch us over to a new thread, but since this isn't the "official" Theme Week Countdown as we know it then it won't be a big deal.  Ordinarily I wouldn't switch a thread in the middle of the Countdown in a normal year, but as long as you know that I will have to do that then it's all good!


definitely not a big deal! any time an official countdown starts, I'm happy to participate wherever it is!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Looks like last year the holiday season announcement came on Thursday Sept 3rd...so maybe we'll have an announcement next Thursday? (9/1)


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Angel Ariel said:


> Looks like last year the holiday season announcement came on Thursday Sept 3rd...so maybe we'll have an announcement next Thursday? (9/1)


Crossing my fingers and hoping this is the case!! Lol!


----------



## lwanthony

Looks like a 11/11/16 start date for the Christmas season. Each year I go I check the availability of the Christmas time packages from Disney Floral and Gifts, and the availability start date has always coincided with the actual start date. I just checked and this weekend they updated the Christmas page with new offerings and a new available date of 11/11.

As usual Sherry's guess is correct! 

Just thought ya'll might like to know how my brain works.


----------



## ten6mom

Sherry E said:


> No surprises in the dates for this year's Candlelight Ceremony/Processional -- same ol' 2 nights on the first weekend of December, as usual.  I wish they'd add some nights again. -- http://www.disneylandevents.com/candlelight/



Because of the chatter here on the DIS last year, I deliberately booked a hotel for that weekend.  Hoping we get to see it but not sure how much "camping out" we will be able to stand!!!


----------



## Angel Ariel

We'll be there before and through the 11th for Avengers weekend.  Do they soft open iasw holiday and jingle cruise (if they do it) before the christmas season officially starts?


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

I know Sherry will be opening a new Superthread soon, but I'm getting psyched up for the holidays, so here are some dreary photos from Christmas 2014, before the 60th Anniversary overlays...it was raining quite a bit that trip, but spirits will not be damped in Disneyland at Christmas!

 
First stop is always Main Street Station...not so much for the flowers, but the trains!

 
Walt is always home!

 
And always smiling too!

 
A little French Quarter action.

Can't wait for the new thread to appear.  Thanks to Sherry again for all her behind the scenes work.  Cheers, all!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Angel Ariel said:


> We'll be there before and through the 11th for Avengers weekend.  Do they soft open iasw holiday and jingle cruise (if they do it) before the christmas season officially starts?


IASW usually opens early; the first weekend of November.  Last year jingle cruise opened one day before the official season started. We went the exact time frame you are going last year and it was fully decorated for the season.


----------



## MommyLove

Sherry E said:


> Everyone, please carry on with posting photos here if you would like to.  I'm not doing a Countdown now, but I will be switching us to a new thread at some point.  I have to prepare some info to go on page 1 of that new thread, which takes a lot of time, and I can busy myself with that while you guys continue on here with your themes, and chat about the season, etc.  It's a win-win for everyone.
> 
> So, please continue!



Ya Lori, you were doing great! Let's keep going! 



DizneeRailFan62 said:


> I know Sherry will be opening a new Superthread soon, but I'm getting psyched up for the holidays, so here are some dreary photos from Christmas 2014, before the 60th Anniversary overlays...it was raining quite a bit that trip, but spirits will not be damped in Disneyland at Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 190202
> First stop is always Main Street Station...not so much for the flowers, but the trains!
> 
> View attachment 190204
> Walt is always home!
> 
> View attachment 190203
> And always smiling too!
> 
> View attachment 190205
> A little French Quarter action.
> 
> Can't wait for the new thread to appear.  Thanks to Sherry again for all her behind the scenes work.  Cheers, all!



Wonderful photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I mentioned a while back that I would be starting a new thread.   I also said I hadn't made up my mind about doing a Theme Week Countdown -- but I would think on it, as last year's Countdown took place in August.   I was still thinking on a way to do it, but you guys started before I could come back to announce anything or express my thoughts.  And that's fine, as I did say go ahead and post random photos if you guys really wanted to -- but that I would be switching threads soon.   In any case, that's that.
> 
> Here's what I would say -- in the future, if anyone wants to know what I am doing or not doing with the thread, PM me to ask.  Don't rely on posting in this thread.  The email notifications for these threads are spotty at best, so I am not always going to see what you are posting if I am busy with other things and not here to check in.  A PM, however, should, hopefully, send an alert to my email.


Just had to jump in and say, 'Hi, Sherry!!!"     Always fun to see your name pop back up . . . I'm not on the boards all the time, but when I am I always love seeing your posts.    I hope I will see when you start your new thread!!  I haven't jumped into the Countdown photos yet, but I sure did take a bunch last year during our November trip with your countdown in mind.


----------



## Angel Ariel

planningjollyholiday said:


> IASW usually opens early; the first weekend of November.  Last year jingle cruise opened one day before the official season started. We went the exact time frame you are going last year and it was fully decorated for the season.


We were there that weekend too, but our arrival day was the day the holiday season started.  We're getting there a bit earlier this year, so hoping we can hit some of the holiday attractions at least once before the weekend crowds!


----------



## jessieroo

I just booked for next year, November 14 thru the 17.  I am so excited


----------



## Sherry E

Angel Ariel said:


> Looks like last year the holiday season announcement came on Thursday Sept 3rd...so maybe we'll have an announcement next Thursday? (9/1)



Yes, I think it will come by the end of this week or sometime next week.  That's what I was planning on.  Just as I did with the Halloween thread, I am trying to time the starting of the new Christmas/Holiday Superthread with when the announcement comes out about the season via a Parks Blog.  I got the Halloween Time thread up and running right before the Parks blog announced the season and MHP dates -- just in the nick of time!  So I am trying to do that with the new Christmas thread.  There may be a gap of a few days between when I start the thread and when the Parks Blog goes up, or there may be only a few hours between!    But the main thing I wanted to avoid was having the new info and discussion about the season get buried in an already-long thread when it should probably start out the thread.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Quick hello to you Sherry and thank you for all your Christmas thread work once more. I'm not surprised but still disappointed by the Candlelight info. I really wish CP would be offered at least one weeknight! This year, I probably won't be attending. I don't want to miss church service on Sunday and also have choir committments. Lol, I could get to DL on Sunday just in time to be too late to camp out for the later CP  Last year, I had the Blessing of meeting up with a friend form these very boards and she and her family camped out very early Saturday morning to get a bench. When I came around 10 or 10:30, we saved our bench all day. I will also say last year to me it seemed busier than the year before, not so much room to come and wait later so I'd recommend camping out! CP is a beautiful and very touching way of  celebrating God and His Greatest Gift in Jesus at Disneyland. I hope any of you who want to view get to do so this year and enjoy  Maybe one year, CP will be expanded!


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

Hows about a BUMP and a little color from Christmas 2014 before this version of the thread slides off into the ethernet?

A stroll into the photo shop at DCA's entrance near the lockers finds this lovely tree
 

Elias & Son's where we always visit with Mr. Kringle
 

Can't forget Oswald's
 

Love the jolly man and his team suspended in Hollywood Studios
 

And finally, Mrs. DizneerailFan62 at PPH...Love that tree!   Happy Wednesday to all!


----------



## Abbey1

I am wondering which nights PTN will most likely be running during the Christmas season. Do you guys think it will be for the entire season, or just the week of Christmas through New Year? I'd love to see it one more time, and would change our dates around if it was only going to play certain nights. Do you guys think they will announce which dates it will be showing during the big Christmastime blog post that should be coming soon? 

One more question, if PTN is going to be showing during Christmastime, does that mean that the Christmas parade would only be shown during the day this year? Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Abbey1 said:


> I am wondering which nights PTN will most likely be running during the Christmas season. Do you guys think it will be for the entire season, or just the week of Christmas through New Year? I'd love to see it one more time, and would change our dates around if it was only going to play certain nights. Do you guys think they will announce which dates it will be showing during the big Christmastime blog post that should be coming soon?
> 
> One more question, if PTN is going to be showing during Christmastime, does that mean that the Christmas parade would only be shown during the day this year? Thanks!


 

I think a bunch of us are waiting for more specifics on this. Maybe they meant weekends during holiday time? Or maybe they meant just Thanksgiving week and Christmas week. Who the heck knows?


----------



## Angel Ariel

So much for an announcement on 9/1  Come on, Disney, I want to know what to look forward to!


----------



## mom2rtk

No joke! It's time to get the show on the road!


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> No joke! It's time to get the show on the road!


I finally got through the first day of my photos from last year.  We had a character breakfast in the morning, watched the Christmas parade in the afternoon, then Paint the Night later, and then Disneyland Forever.  All in one day.  I had TONS of photos to pare down!  Hopefully the other days of the trip aren't as photo heavy as that one!


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> I finally got through the first day of my photos from last year.  We had a character breakfast in the morning, watched the Christmas parade in the afternoon, then Paint the Night later, and then Disneyland Forever.  All in one day.  I had TONS of photos to pare down!  Hopefully the other days of the trip aren't as photo heavy as that one!


 

I just hope we have as much entertainment this year. I'm afraid it's going to seem sparse in comparison.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> I just hope we have as much entertainment this year. I'm afraid it's going to seem sparse in comparison.


I agree...I hope the "select nights during the holidays" means weekend nights throughout the holiday season and not just the actual holiday weeks of Thanksgiving/Christmas.

I also hope that they at least bring back the Christmas fireworks...that would be a new show to us as well.  Nothing will come close to DL Forever (or RDCT, still my favorite), but hopefully there will be some kind of fireworks happening.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Still waiting on the news....................ho hum!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Still waiting on the news....................ho hum!!!


 
With them putting together an all new parade for Halloween, I'm not expecting much new for Christmas. How hard is it to just put out their blog already? What are they waiting for, Christmas?


----------



## mom2rtk

So I'm bored with waiting and want to think about our trip. I'm also dying for something new to see or experience at DLR in November. So far that's not looking likely.

We did holiday time in 2013 and 2014 but swapped to Halloween last year.

Does anyone remember if there was anything new or different in the Christmas parade in 2015 compared with 2014?


----------



## MommyLove

mom2rtk said:


> With them putting together an all new parade for Halloween, I'm not expecting much new for Christmas. How hard is it to just put out their blog already? What are they waiting for, Christmas?



LOL!! I know, I'm dying for info too. I can't believe there's still no news!

We were there last year during the holidays but weren't there in 2014 (although we were there for 2013). I'm also curious if there will be anything new/different from last year but I'm not holding my breath either.


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

mom2rtk said:


> So I'm bored with waiting and want to think about our trip. I'm also dying for something new to see or experience at DLR in November. So far that's not looking likely.
> 
> We did holiday time in 2013 and 2014 but swapped to Halloween last year.
> 
> Does anyone remember if there was anything new or different in the Christmas parade in 2015 compared with 2014?



The last I recall they changed out the Mickey and Minnie ice skating float into Frozen, Goofy and Max were replaced on the Gingerbread House by Pinocchio and Jiminy (I think), and there may have been a few more small changes.  I do not think they will offer anything new this year with all the other changes forthcoming in 2017.  We'll see.


----------



## jonahsmommy

I keep checking hoping that Disney has released their Christmas dates. So.hard.to.wait.


----------



## Abbey1

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but I just noticed on Disneyland's website, under the Holidays at Disneyland Resort section, they have listed that World of Color - Winter Dreams will be shown this year. I haven't seen this show before, how does it compare to the original WOC show or the Celebrate show? Also, do you guys think they might have a special holiday themed dessert party for the show, with holiday themed treats and cocktails? We are definitely planning on doing the dessert party during our trip, and I would LOVE it to be holiday themed!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Abbey1 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but I just noticed on Disneyland's website, under the Holidays at Disneyland Resort section, they have listed that World of Color - Winter Dreams will be shown this year. I haven't seen this show before, how does it compare to the original WOC show or the Celebrate show? Also, do you guys think they might have a special holiday themed dessert party for the show, with holiday themed treats and cocktails? We are definitely planning on doing the dessert party during our trip, and I would LOVE it to be holiday themed!



I have seen the original version a number of times over the years and love it. I saw Celebrate twice last year and also fell in love. I watched Winter Dreams once in 2014 and felt that this was half an hour of my life that I was never going to get back.

Corinna


----------



## StormyCA

BFF and I are going this year for a short visit the week after Xmas.  I'm really excited as I haven't seen DL at Xmas since the early '80s!  I've avoided it due to the crowds but BFF went last year and says it's totally worth it!

Just out of curiosity, do they do the Mickey's Xmas parties _after _the 25th?  We'll only have a couple of days and would hate to have the park close early on one of them.


----------



## mom2rtk

StormyCA said:


> BFF and I are going this year for a short visit the week after Xmas.  I'm really excited as I haven't seen DL at Xmas since the early '80s!  I've avoided it due to the crowds but BFF went last year and says it's totally worth it!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do they do the Mickey's Xmas parties _after _the 25th?  We'll only have a couple of days and would hate to have the park close early on one of them.


 

They don't do Christmas parties at DLR.


----------



## Angel Ariel

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have seen the original version a number of times over the years and love it. I saw Celebrate twice last year and also fell in love. I watched Winter Dreams once in 2014 and felt that this was half an hour of my life that I was never going to get back.
> 
> Corinna



We enjoyed Winter Dreams when we saw it with the WOC lunch package at CC last year, but not enough to be willing to get the WOC package to see it again.  We'll probably stop for it, but we'll just get FPs without the package.  It's an OK version of the show, but not great.  I actually enjoyed Celebrate much more.


----------



## StormyCA

mom2rtk said:


> They don't do Christmas parties at DLR.




Oh thanks, you are absolutely right!  I don't know where I got the idea that they did.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Blog post just went up!!!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lidays-and-more/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20160913171404

Will try to copy the text unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Still just saying "select nights" for PTN, so no additional information. Yawn.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DISNEYLAND BLOG POST



The most wonderful time of the year returns to the Happiest Place on Earth with Holidays at the Disneyland Resort, November 10 through January 8! The festive season will bring jolly new experiences plus returning festive favorites.






At Disney California Adventure park is the all-new nighttime spectacular, “*World of Color – Season of Light*,” celebrating the warm and heartfelt spirit of the holidays. “World of Color – Season of Light” will take guests through a sparkling winter fantasy, combining classic holiday songs with memorable moments from treasured Disney animated films to create an experience filled with magic.






Also new for 2016, the *Festival of Holidays* invites guests to celebrate the season like never before at Disney California Adventure park. The entire family will delight in diverse cultural holiday celebrations, including the popular *Disney ¡Viva Navidad!*, and the global sounds of special guest musical groups will ring throughout the festival. Guests will enjoy delicious, internationally inspired food and beverage at 14 themed festival marketplaces, and the young and young-at-heart will celebrate with some of their favorite Disney Characters. *Princess Elena of Avalor* will make her Disneyland Resort debut during Festival of Holidays, and after Holidays at the Disneyland Resort conclude January 8, she will remain at Disney California Adventure park to continue visiting with guests.






Over at Disneyland park, the holiday season brings the return of fan favorites including the popular *Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle*, featuring magical snowfall moments that conclude with *“Believe … in Holiday Magic”* fireworks. Also returning for Holidays at the Disneyland Resort this year will be *“A Christmas Fantasy”* parade, *“it’s a small world” Holiday*and *Haunted Mansion Holiday*.





Looking for *Santa Claus*? He and his sleigh full of mischievous elves will visit Redwood Creek Challenge Trail for this holiday season, where guests will join the festive fun with a series of holiday-themed activities along the trail. And when Santa visits Disneyland park, guests will be able to find him in a special location in Critter Country.

We’ll have more details to share about these exciting experiences as we get closer to the start of Holidays at the Disneyland Resort on November 10, so keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog!


----------



## rentayenta

Nov 10th- Jan 8th y'all! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...world-of-color-festival-of-holidays-and-more/


----------



## DLgal

Oooh...14 themed festival marketplaces with international food and drinks? Cool! Sounds like a mini Food & Wine festival. Super excited for that!


----------



## kylie71

Yep, You girls beat me to it!  I was coming to post the same thing! lol!


----------



## Angel Ariel

I'm happy to see the dates finally officially up!  I'm also excited that there will be a new World of Color.  We were really kind of "meh" about Winter Dreams.  Hopefully Season of Light will be better!

Interesting that there's no mention of Jingle Cruise...I wonder if it's coming back? They haven't answered those questions in the comments yet.

I will, say, though, it's frustrating that dining is available to book but yet park hours aren't available even through the end of October yet.  We're coming on a run weekend, so we know it'll be busy...especially with it being the beginning of the holidays too.  I like the more laid back-ness of DLR in general, and appreciate that I don't have to make reservations for every night of our trip, but there's a few I'd like to make just to know I have them, and it would be nice if there were hours out!


----------



## crystal1313

No mention of Jingle Cruise....and does that mean no Santa at Elias & Co?  I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Love going to the parks for Christmas time =) 

Btw, the Santa at Critter Country last year was phenomenal! He even knew all the video games my boys were talking about and he really took his time with them. It was a great Santa experience!


----------



## rentayenta

I am so excited that we have dates!!!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

This is our first visit EVER and I am so excited we get the 10th and up to mid afternoon of the 11th

Do they do every show/parades from the first day

Do they do special meal packages

Is the holiday tour worth it

The dessert party ... If under the holiday season will it be different food

Do we know if PTN will be on, I am gutted it has finished

Gosh so sorry but so excited

Just wish could extend by a few days

Thank you


----------



## Drcbelle

I too am wondering about the Jingle Cruise.  There was no mention of it on the blog but it is on the 2016 Holidays page on the Disneyland site.  Hmmmmm....

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holidays-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## daveyc150

When can I book the holiday tour?

So excited, this will be my first Disneyland Christmas


----------



## Nimbusteach

So excited that information has at least started.  My husband and I are thinking of taking a holiday trip for our 2nd visit.  We went at Halloween time two years ago and it was awesome. Is there a big difference between the 2nd and 3rd weekends? Say the 6-11 verse 13-18? 

Thanks!


----------



## MikeRx

The dates are perfect for us as our son doesn't go back to school until the 10th of January!  We will likely take a short 3 night trip January 3rd-6th to catch the end of the season.  This means we get both Halloween and Christmas at the DLR!  We have a reservation at the Tropicana and are wait-listed to rent DVC points at the Grand Californian.  Now I have to convince the family that we need to stay on property...come on Disney, we need the January discount...The winter is the perfect time to combine the ebates, Orbitz/cheaptickets and Disney discounts!

Mike


----------



## TraderCharlie

Jingle Cruise will be back!  It was updated on the blog.


----------



## kirstie101

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have seen the original version a number of times over the years and love it. I saw Celebrate twice last year and also fell in love. I watched Winter Dreams once in 2014 and felt that this was half an hour of my life that I was never going to get back.
> 
> Corinna





Angel Ariel said:


> We enjoyed Winter Dreams when we saw it with the WOC lunch package at CC last year, but not enough to be willing to get the WOC package to see it again.  We'll probably stop for it, but we'll just get FPs without the package.  It's an OK version of the show, but not great.  I actually enjoyed Celebrate much more.



Can you tell me more about it and why you didn't like it? We only have 2 nights so I'm trying to decide if its worth watching or not. We've seen the original version and Celebrate and enjoyed both. I actually loved celebrate, I know I'm in the minority there. It'll be me, my mom and my kids who are 5 and 9.


----------



## Angel Ariel

kirstie101 said:


> Can you tell me more about it and why you didn't like it? We only have 2 nights so I'm trying to decide if its worth watching or not. We've seen the original version and Celebrate and enjoyed both. I actually loved celebrate, I know I'm in the minority there. It'll be me, my mom and my kids who are 5 and 9.



It  looks like this is a non-issue this year. Winter Dreams is being replaced by a new World of Color for this year's Holiday season - Season of Light.  So no one knows what the show will be like yet


----------



## kirstie101

Angel Ariel said:


> It  looks like this is a non-issue this year. Winter Dreams is being replaced by a new World of Color for this year's Holiday season - Season of Light.  So no one knows what the show will be like yet



Didn't even notice that! Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

kirstie101 said:


> Can you tell me more about it and why you didn't like it? We only have 2 nights so I'm trying to decide if its worth watching or not. We've seen the original version and Celebrate and enjoyed both. I actually loved celebrate, I know I'm in the minority there. It'll be me, my mom and my kids who are 5 and 9.



I'm not sure about the others, but my wife and I saw WOC with the Carthay Circle dining plan and thought the show was too long and had no focus.  It appeared to be thrown together to show off the fountains and lights, and just a hodge podge of stuff without a cohesive story.  That is why so many other DLR shows have been successful, ie. Fantasmic, Believe in Holiday Magic, Wishes, etc.  I really wanted to love WOC, but felt that there was no magic in it at all.  I certainly hope this new WOC Season of Light turns out better.  We'll be there Nov 28 - Dec 1, and at this point the wife would rather not see the show, so I'm not sure what we'll do.  (My apologies to all those WOC fans out there...Please feel free to love the show all you want, this was just our opinion.)


----------



## dolphingirl47

DizneeRailFan62 said:


> I'm not sure about the others, but my wife and I saw WOC with the Carthay Circle dining plan and thought the show was too long and had no focus. It appeared to be thrown together to show off the fountains and lights, and just a hodge podge of stuff without a cohesive story.



This covers pretty well how I felt about this. 

Corinna


----------



## sgrap

kirstie101 said:


> Can you tell me more about it and why you didn't like it? We only have 2 nights so I'm trying to decide if its worth watching or not. We've seen the original version and Celebrate and enjoyed both. I actually loved celebrate, I know I'm in the minority there. It'll be me, my mom and my kids who are 5 and 9.


It's basically World of Frozen.  If you have a young Frozen-obsessed kid, watch it.  Otherwise, skip it.  We enjoyed the celebrate one very much last November, the winter one not at all really.


----------



## ashnjam

Sooooooo what about PTN?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ashnjam said:


> Sooooooo what about PTN?



The comments on the blog post say it's coming back for select nights and to check the entertainment schedule as it comes out. So really, a non answer.


----------



## Astylla

sgrap said:


> It's basically World of Frozen.  If you have a young Frozen-obsessed kid, watch it.  Otherwise, skip it.  We enjoyed the celebrate one very much last November, the winter one not at all really.



World of Color is changing this holiday year so it won't be Winter dreams , so it might be worth a look into !


----------



## chrisaman

Unless they announce it earlier, the real tell tale sign about if paint the night will be back during the Christmas season or not will be if there is garland across Main Street. I know they said it will be back for select nights but I will believe it when I see it


----------



## mom2rtk

chrisaman said:


> Unless they announce it earlier, the real tell tale sign about if paint the night will be back during the Christmas season or not will be if there is garland across Main Street. I know they said it will be back for select nights but I will believe it when I see it


 

The problem of course is that we have no idea what they mean by "select nights". It might just mean during the peak crowds of Christmas week. And even if it's that limited, the garlands would still not be up.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DLgal said:


> Oooh...14 themed festival marketplaces with international food and drinks? Cool! Sounds like a mini Food & Wine festival. Super excited for that!


Didn't the CA F&W festival only have like 7 or 8 booths? The Holiday blog post was giving me the impression this was a side thing but then I saw *14 marketplaces*- it sounds like we could have a much bigger F&W on our hands! (It's also entirely possible I'm going WAY overboard here in my excitement.) My main question: will the booths be open during the week this time?!! IMHO the crowds during the holiday season are enough to support them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kirstie101

gottalovepluto said:


> Didn't the CA F&W festival only have like 7 or 8 booths? The Holiday blog post was giving me the impression this was a side thing but then I saw *14 marketplaces*- it sounds like we could have a much bigger F&W on our hands! (It's also entirely possible I'm going WAY overboard here in my excitement.) My main question: will the booths be open during the week this time?!! IMHO the crowds during the holiday season are enough to support them. Fingers crossed!



I'm very interested to hear more about this too! We missed it last year.


----------



## DLgal

gottalovepluto said:


> Didn't the CA F&W festival only have like 7 or 8 booths? The Holiday blog post was giving me the impression this was a side thing but then I saw *14 marketplaces*- it sounds like we could have a much bigger F&W on our hands! (It's also entirely possible I'm going WAY overboard here in my excitement.) My main question: will the booths be open during the week this time?!! IMHO the crowds during the holiday season are enough to support them. Fingers crossed!



The booths were open during the week during F&W this spring. The special events only happened on weekends though. I imagine the marketplaces will be open every day. The F&W booths were a HUGE success this spring and I have heard Disney was very interested in expanding this concept in size and frequency. Had no idea they would do it again so soon though! That is great.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DLgal said:


> The booths were open during the week during F&W this spring. The special events only happened on weekends though. I imagine the marketplaces will be open every day. The F&W booths were a HUGE success this spring and I have heard Disney was very interested in expanding this concept in size and frequency. Had no idea they would do it again so soon though! That is great.


Oh thank goodness! I didn't get to go to spring F&W, only read blog announcements on it and for some reason I thought they were only open Fri-Sun. I'm one happy camper now!


----------



## mom2rtk

This is just sad. 2 months out from Holiday Time and this thread is on page 3. 

So dining reservations opened today for our first park day. First breakfast time at PI is at 8:40. Does that mean the park will open at 9?

I'd sure love to have more details on Paint the Night. I want to schedule some evening things and hate to do that until I know if PTN is running.


----------



## kylie71

This thread is not the same. its very sad. 
I guess you are correct about the opening times, mom2rtk.... 
We are 1 week away from our dining reservations opening.  we are doing the WIWF on Sat the 26th... first timefor all of us!

--Lori


----------



## lwanthony

I Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Speechphi

We just booked our trip last night for Nov 19-23...so excited! But it is a bit of a bummer that there isn't more info out yet. I know, it's the DLR way (we've been enough to know). But it's still frustrating that our dining reservation window opens in just a couple days & I have no idea what the schedule is at all.


----------



## lwanthony

I want the garland back!!!!!


----------



## AussieNSW

Just wondering are there any photo pass photographers in front of ISW at night during the Christmas season? Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

AussieNSW said:


> Just wondering are there any photo pass photographers in front of ISW at night during the Christmas season? Thanks


 

I would love to know if there was. We have never seen one there. Heck, we seem to have trouble just catching one out at the right time in front of the castle. When they are there, the lines are crazy.


----------



## Abbey1

How soon after the first announcement does the blog normally post more information? I have so many questions! Do you think it's safe to say that they'll be showing PTN on all weekends in December? I want to schedule our trip to ensure we get to see it one more time. 

I'm also wanting more details about the holiday activities along the Redwood Trail in DCA. I know that this will be Santa's first time meeting there, but have they done "activities" in the past, and what were they? 

And I am *really* wanting details on the Festival of Holidays. Agh... I feel like that blog post just left me with more questions... And excitement!


----------



## Speechphi

AussieNSW said:


> Just wondering are there any photo pass photographers in front of ISW at night during the Christmas season? Thanks



last year there was. This the Friday before Christmas (12/18?), and the time stamp says 7:53pm




DLPCA_SMWRLD_20151219_377840757149 by Christine Chain, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

Speechphi said:


> last year there was. This the Friday before Christmas (12/18?), and the time stamp says 7:53pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLPCA_SMWRLD_20151219_377840757149 by Christine Chain, on Flickr



Thanks! That's a great shot. I'll keep my eyes peeled in that area, although I do think that sometimes they bring out more photographers on busier days, so still think I might be out of luck in mid November.


----------



## Speechphi

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! That's a great shot. I'll keep my eyes peeled in that area, although I do think that sometimes they bring out more photographers on busier days, so still think I might be out of luck in mid November.



Thank you 

There was a photographer there & also at the teacups. We're going Thanksgiving week because we are INSANE (and I work in the schools so taking time off during a non-school break is next to impossible), so I'm hoping that there will be photopass everywhere again.




DLPCA_MATTERHORN_20151219_377840757136 by Christine Chain, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

Speechphi said:


> Thank you
> 
> There was a photographer there & also at the teacups. We're going Thanksgiving week because we are INSANE (and I work in the schools so taking time off during a non-school break is next to impossible), so I'm hoping that there will be photopass everywhere again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLPCA_MATTERHORN_20151219_377840757136 by Christine Chain, on Flickr




That's awesome! I've never seen a photopass photographer there. I guess that's one of the perks of visiting at a busier time.


----------



## crystal1313

Speechphi said:


> We just booked our trip last night for Nov 19-23...so excited! But it is a bit of a bummer that there isn't more info out yet. I know, it's the DLR way (we've been enough to know). But it's still frustrating that our dining reservation window opens in just a couple days & I have no idea what the schedule is at all.



We will be there the same time!  We are leaving the 22 though! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I agree, this thread just isn't the same without Sherry. I miss the photos every week and I miss talking about the Hallmark holiday movies coming out!


----------



## Speechphi

mom2rtk said:


> That's awesome! I've never seen a photopass photographer there. I guess that's one of the perks of visiting at a busier time.



definitely! There was a prop guy in front of the candy shop on Main St for those of us waiting for our wristbands for candy canes. No photographer, but a fun little perk  DS & I got some fun photos with a giant candy cane.


----------



## poseys

Just curious- is Christmas in full swing as of November 10 or do things kind of trickle in? We were thinking of going to Dapper Days on Nov. 5/6 and it would be amazing if we got to enjoy all the Christmas things as well. Are there generally any rides down right before "Christmastime at Disneyland"? Small World or Jingle Cruise perhaps?


----------



## mom2rtk

poseys said:


> Just curious- is Christmas in full swing as of November 10 or do things kind of trickle in? We were thinking of going to Dapper Days on Nov. 5/6 and it would be amazing if we got to enjoy all the Christmas things as well. Are there generally any rides down right before "Christmastime at Disneyland"? Small World or Jingle Cruise perhaps?


 

I'm not sure about "full swing" but the park decorations should be up by then. I know I saw little bits of Christmas decorations up last year during our late October trip.

I hope you get to ride Small World and Jingle Cruise before you go! Holiday Time starts 10/11 so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## MommyLove

STILL no more details?! Ack! I need info so I can get more excited, lol.

When we do get more info and there's more to talk about, I'm ready help to make the thread fun and exciting! Who's with me? We can do it!


----------



## kylie71

Does everyone have their park hoppers bought? Ticket prices went up again, today!
http://ocattractions.net/news/ticket-prices-increase-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## PHXscuba

kylie71 said:


> Does everyone have their park hoppers bought? Ticket prices went up again, today!
> http://ocattractions.net/news/ticket-prices-increase-at-the-disneyland-resort/



That article was since corrected. Ticket prices are still the same, but they did add back the SoCal annual pass.

PHXscuba


----------



## kylie71

PHXscuba said:


> That article was since corrected. Ticket prices are still the same, but they did add back the SoCal annual pass.
> 
> PHXscuba


OH Good!  Thank You for the correction!  

--Lori


----------



## lwanthony

this made me laugh out loud!


----------



## GatorChris

Speechphi said:


> Thank you
> 
> There was a photographer there & also at the teacups. We're going Thanksgiving week because we are INSANE (and I work in the schools so taking time off during a non-school break is next to impossible), so I'm hoping that there will be photopass everywhere again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLPCA_MATTERHORN_20151219_377840757136 by Christine Chain, on Flickr



All your family photos are really getting me pumped for our trip. Just a little over 7 weeks away! We got one Signature pass so we can use PhotoPass as much as we want on all of our trips. And we intend to abuse it!!!


----------



## kylie71

Decided to throw up some Flashback friday,, Holiday style pics...
Enjoy!































Just want to say............ I really miss this thread,from years past. I wish we had it back.......

--Lori


----------



## ten6mom

Ohhhhhh the Christmas castle at night.  So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Just booked our Christmas trip!  Four nights at GCH right before Christmas!  Wooohoooo!!  Cannot wait.  We've been blessed to see the decorations on previous trips but it has been a few years since we have been to DL. Cannot wait!!


----------



## Abbey1

For those who have seen the parade before- If it is performed twice a day, which parade would be preferable? I am thinking we would like to see it at night, do the floats have lights etc? 

That picture of the castle at Christmas time made me so excited. It seriously looks so beautiful!


----------



## Serial

Unless I've missed something, it doesn't look like the Disney Parks Blog has made any announcement about dining options for Thanksgiving Day yet. We're down to 60 days before Thanksgiving on Sunday, September 25, and ADRs have historically opened up 60-days before so I'll be checking regardless. We'll be resuming our family's tradition dining at the Thanksgiving Feast in the DLH. Does anybody have any more information?


----------



## Serial

So I called Disneyland Dining this morning, and a cast member was able to confirm that they will be hosting the Thanksgiving Feast in the Disneyland Hotel again this year and "technically" the Thanksgiving Day reservations should open up tomorrow. However, they are still loading the inventory into their system so there's a chance that reservations won't open up until Tuesday, 9/27. She recommended checking tomorrow morning anyway in case the reservations are loaded, 3 AM Pacific Time on the Disneyland Dining website and 7 AM on the phone.


----------



## mom2rtk

Abbey1 said:


> For those who have seen the parade before- If it is performed twice a day, which parade would be preferable? I am thinking we would like to see it at night, do the floats have lights etc?
> 
> That picture of the castle at Christmas time made me so excited. It seriously looks so beautiful!



I enjoyed seeing you both at night and during the day. Try to do both if you can.


----------



## PHXscuba

Abbey1 said:


> For those who have seen the parade before- If it is performed twice a day, which parade would be preferable? I am thinking we would like to see it at night, do the floats have lights etc?
> 
> That picture of the castle at Christmas time made me so excited. It seriously looks so beautiful!



I think it's more magical at night, but it's definitely easier to photograph during the day. And there are some other great night time sights and activities to fill the darker hours of the day!

PHXscuba


----------



## Serial

I checked the Disneyland Dining website and called their phone line this morning, and reservations for the Thanksgiving Feast in the Disneyland Hotel are still not available (although Thanksgiving Day reservations for Disneyland Park, Disney California Adventure and Downtown Disney table service restaurants, and Steakhouse 55 are up). The CM on the phone told me that reservations for the Thanksgiving Feast in the DLH will start on Tuesday, 9/27, 3 AM PT on the website and 7 AM by telephone.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm getting bored with waiting again.

Anyone want to start a betting pool about whether/when PTN will show during Holiday Time? (Kidding..... sort of).

This all really takes the fun out of the waiting.

I wonder when they will actually post some hours/schedule for November.....


----------



## ejdmomma

We are flying in for the Rose Bowl Parade to see my son and his marching band!!  We are tentatively planning on doing Disneyland & DCA on Jan. 3rd & 4th.  Looks like the decorations will be up until the 8th.  Couple of questions:

What will the parks be like crowd-wise on the those days? I'm assuming local schools will still be on break.
What special Christmas things will still be going on?  Will we get to see fireworks either night?
Which park which day? 

This will be my second visit but first visit for everyone else!


----------



## Mabel67

We much prefer the night - it just seems more special with all the lights.


----------



## closetmickey

When are the decorations in the GCH complete?  Will we see them all up while staying there 11/20-11/21? Thank you!
I just reserved WoC dessert party for Monday, 11/21.  Hope its worth it!
And.....Im waiting to hear about PtN too!!


----------



## kylie71

Usually up going into Thanksgiving weekend... like the Weds night before........ so the 24thish.....

--Lori


----------



## closetmickey

kylie71 said:


> Usually up going into Thanksgiving weekend... like the Weds night before........ so the 24thish.....
> 
> --Lori


I splurged thinking it would all be up!  Do you know/remember when the tree is complete?


----------



## kylie71

The tree will "magically" appear overnight... usually on Weds night, going into Thanksgiving morning..
I hope they do it earlier this year, since you Splurged and are booked earlier!  The resort hotels are the last to put up the decorations.... 

The Gingerbread house may not being finished yet either............

--Lori


----------



## kylie71

Lets throw up more holiday pics gang! 































Please add yours.... 

--Lori


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

closetmickey said:


> I splurged thinking it would all be up!  Do you know/remember when the tree is complete?



Last year, I believe the trees were up by the Sat before Thanksgiving (the day we arrived). At least it was at PPH. The same for the DLH tree in 2013. One trip at the GCH is was up early and one year it went up overnight during Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Angel Ariel

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Last year, I believe the trees were up by the Sat before Thanksgiving (the day we arrived). At least it was at PPH. The same for the DLH tree in 2013. One trip at the GCH is was up early and one year it went up overnight during Thanksgiving week.


The GCH tree was in the process of going up the night before we flew home last year - night of Nov. 19th.


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## dhorner233




----------



## kylie71

dhorner233 said:


>


I Love those night shots with the rain Denise!  Beautiful! 

--Lori


----------



## SkRiderMom




----------



## SkRiderMom




----------



## SkRiderMom




----------



## kylie71

SkRiderMom said:


>



So pretty, I love the one with the horse in front of the tree! Great catch!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## lwanthony

Made out reservations for World Of Color Desert party for Sunday Nov 27th!  WOOHOO!!!!!   

Happy dance commence! 

Any one else going that night???????


-Lane


----------



## kylie71

We will be in the park......... not sure where!  
Please njoy and report back!

--Lori


----------



## kylie71

Few more pics........  please everyone, add yours!


----------



## jwidick

kylie71 said:


> Decided to throw up some Flashback friday,, Holiday style pics...
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say............ I really miss this thread,from years past. I wish we had it back.......
> 
> --Lori





Wow your photos are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kylie71

jwidick said:


> Wow your photos are gorgeous!!!!


Thank You so much!!  Welcome to DIS!

--Lori


----------



## dhorner233

lwanthony said:


> Made out reservations for World Of Color Desert party for Sunday Nov 27th!  WOOHOO!!!!!
> 
> Happy dance commence!
> 
> Any one else going that night???????
> 
> 
> -Lane




I'll be there! With Lori!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore




----------



## dhorner233




----------



## mom2rtk

So park hours are listed up through the 13th. Holiday Time starts on the 10th I believe. But no mention of Paint the Night that weekend. Does anyone think there's still a chance? I did see the fireworks listed are Fantasy in the Sky, and it should be switched over to Believe in Holiday Magic by then I believe.

I know I'm just supposed to show up and be happy with what I stumble across. But dang it, I like to at least do a little planning!


----------



## ncarrier

mom2rtk said:


> So park hours are listed up through the 13th. Holiday Time starts on the 10th I believe. But no mention of Paint the Night that weekend. Does anyone think there's still a chance? I did see the fireworks listed are Fantasy in the Sky, and it should be switched over to Believe in Holiday Magic by then I believe.
> 
> I know I'm just supposed to show up and be happy with what I stumble across. But dang it, I like to at least do a little planning!



Where did you see this info? On the DL website? I can see park hours but it doesn't show any details on any entertainment? Lol, any new info or details for our trip in Nov would be fantastic, the waiting is torture!


----------



## mom2rtk

ncarrier said:


> Where did you see this info? On the DL website? I can see park hours but it doesn't show any details on any entertainment? Lol, any new info or details for our trip in Nov would be fantastic, the waiting is torture!


 

It was on the DL website. I clicked on "Disneyland" for the date in question, then on "entertainment".


----------



## ncarrier

Thank you!


----------



## fsjking

mom2rtk said:


> It was on the DL website. I clicked on "Disneyland" for the date in question, then on "entertainment".



When I clicked on the Disneyland link like you suggested, it just gives me today's schedule. Changing the date to November dates just gives me schedule unavailable.


----------



## mom2rtk

fsjking said:


> When I clicked on the Disneyland link like you suggested, it just gives me today's schedule. Changing the date to November dates just gives me schedule unavailable.


 

Here's the page I started with:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/month/2016-11-01/


----------



## KRIS10420

Interesting how the Canadian website gives a different view.  I don't think November's entertainment schedule is fully populated yet. Eagerly awaiting to plan for my trip  

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/?month=201611


----------



## fsjking

mom2rtk said:


> Here's the page I started with:
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/month/2016-11-01/



Thats the same place I stated with. When clicking on "Disneyland Park" on any of the dates on that calendar, on the page it links you to, on the right it shows the the schedule for Sunday October 2nd.


----------



## mom2rtk

fsjking said:


> Thats the same place I stated with. When clicking on "Disneyland Park" on any of the dates on that calendar, on the page it links you to, on the right it shows the the schedule for Sunday October 2nd.


 

I bet I missed that, which would explain why it still listed Fantasy in the Sky.

When does the entertainment get updated?


----------



## HappyHaunts999

We will be checking in Dec 23 and checking on the 26th. Can anyone give me an idea about crowds on those day? We have been to WDW for Christmas many times and I know the crowds there but unsure how DL works. Thanks


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Has anyone done this tour please ... Worth it? ... Time it starts ... Thanks

*"Holiday Time at the Disneyland Resort Tour*


----------



## dolphingirl47

eeyorefanuk said:


> Has anyone done this tour please ... Worth it? ... Time it starts ... Thanks
> 
> *"Holiday Time at the Disneyland Resort Tour*



I did this in 2014 and loved it. We got a treat at the beginning of the tour, front of line access to Haunted Mansion Holiday, It's A Small World Holiday and Jingle Cruise as well as reserved seating for the parade. When we sat down for the parade, we also got hot chocolate in a souvenir mug, a gingerbread Mickey and a pin. From memory it started at 12:30.

Corinna


----------



## buttercup3

1986. I was 4 and only remember falling asleep on a bench on Main Street while waiting for the parade to start!
I do have this picture though...that's my dad in front of the tree. If you look closely, you can see part of me and my sister. Yellow sweater girl walked in front of us right as my mom snapped this photo.
Not too bitter as I'll finally get my retake this year!!

(Sorry the picture is a thumbnail! How do I get just the picture in my post?)


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

eeyorefanuk said:


> Has anyone done this tour please ... Worth it? ... Time it starts ... Thanks
> 
> *"Holiday Time at the Disneyland Resort Tour*



We did this last year and loved it! DH is always a fan of the HMH and the tour gave us the perfect chance to learn more about the ride. We also loved watching the parade where we got to enjoy some hot chocolate and gingerbread at a sectioned-off area!!

We are going back again this year for Christmas and I am already debating if we should do the tour again!!


----------



## StayClassy

So I'm officially trying for a birthday trip from the 11-14 or the 11-15. I booked Best Western directly across the street from Disney several months ago and have been on and off deciding whether or not to go since April... after a horribly stressful time at my job, a funeral, and now a huge cross state move I'm deciding I NEED this vacation. 

So I've never done the holidays at Disney and I want to know what not to miss. ive done all the holiday overlay rides last January but all of Christmas was starting to come down and a lot of things weren't there anymore by the time I got there. 

So basically I just need things to plan around and just some things to look forward to in the next two and a half months... favorite Xmas treats? Favorite decor? Things you love to do? Things you do every year? Things not to miss? Etc... 

-I'll also be rereading this entire thread haha.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Disney_Fanatic said:


> We did this last year and loved it! DH is always a fan of the HMH and the tour gave us the perfect chance to learn more about the ride. We also loved watching the parade where we got to enjoy some hot chocolate and gingerbread at a sectioned-off area!!
> 
> We are going back again this year for Christmas and I am already debating if we should do the tour again!!



Sounds like fun !

Do you remember how much this was ?  Going only for a few days in Dec and this sounds fun and handy since our time is short.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

cinder-ellah said:


> Sounds like fun !
> 
> Do you remember how much this was ?  Going only for a few days in Dec and this sounds fun and handy since our time is short.



I think we paid $85 and you can get a discount if you are a AP holder. We also received a commemorative pin as a souvenir from the tour.


----------



## cinder-ellah

I just talked to a CM and they stated "start checking daily as to actual details as to what will be included".  He didn't have any actual details yet.
Reservations can be made 30 days in advance.
AP discounts / 15%

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/

"The "Holiday Time at Disneyland" Tour is offered annually. 
To keep spirits bright, portions of this tour are refreshed each year. 
Check back for dates as the 2016 holiday season approaches!"


----------



## Angel Ariel

Some details, like some WOC and Viva Navidad times, are starting to appear...but still largely unavailable for early November


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> Some details, like some WOC and Viva Navidad times, are starting to appear...but still largely unavailable for early November


 

I'm still waiting for their definition of "select holiday nights" for Paint the Night.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> I'm still waiting for their definition of "select holiday nights" for Paint the Night.


I'd like to know that too...it would be nice if it showed on weekends throughout the season, but I fear that may be too optimistic.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> I'd like to know that too...it would be nice if it showed on weekends throughout the season, but I fear that may be too optimistic.


 

You know, if they had been more specific back when they made that announcement, and it didn't include any of the days we will be there, I would be over it by now. Dragging it out like this just keeps my hope alive and now I'm going to be really hacked off if it turns out to not run at all during our trip.


----------



## jonahsmommy

I'm eagerly awaiting for the dates to be released....


----------



## mom2rtk

And just to tease me....... I was looking at park hours on Touring Plans and they listed Paint the Night on their anticipated hours page. I sort of got my hopes up, then realized they also had Disneyland Forever listed, confirming that they just had last year's info in the field. BOO.


----------



## fsjking

Historically, when is this info released? Are we behind schedule? I'm kinda getting antsy myself as we are 60 days out on our trip and I want to book the WOC dessert party, but don't want to book it on a night that something else is going on we want to see. I don't guess they let you change your reservation night do they?


----------



## closetmickey

fsjking said:


> Historically, when is this info released? Are we behind schedule? I'm kinda getting antsy myself as we are 60 days out on our trip and I want to book the WOC dessert party, but don't want to book it on a night that something else is going on we want to see. I don't guess they let you change your reservation night do they?


Yes- you may change the date or cancel all together as long as you are outside of the cancellation window- which I believe is 24 hours, but double check!


----------



## StayClassy

Thank you so much Sherry for making these amazing super threads! I have found so much incredible valuable and beyond helpful information reading these. I'm so excited and there's definitely magic in my planning now!


----------



## Abbey1

Could anyone please tell me what time the nighttime Christmas parade is normally performed? My reservation window is open for my first few days, and I want to plan around the parade.

Also, have they ever done a special dessert party or anything like that for the Christmas parade before?


----------



## mom2rtk

Abbey1 said:


> Could anyone please tell me what time the nighttime Christmas parade is normally performed? My reservation window is open for my first few days, and I want to plan around the parade.
> 
> Also, have they ever done a special dessert party or anything like that for the Christmas parade before?


 

It's hard to say what it will be. Last year they were running both the Christmas parade and Paint the Night. They have said PTN will run on select nights this Holiday Time, but no word on what that means or if it's still in the works.

In early December 2014 when we were there, the Christmas parade ran at 5:45 during the week and 3 and 5:45 on weekends. There wasn't a dining package, but you got reserved seating when you did the Holiday Tour.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry,  I don't know if you are still watching this thread, but I found Peppermint Wonderland  (not slow churned) at Target today! I bought two containers!


----------



## PHXscuba

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry,  I don't know if you are still watching this thread, but I found Peppermint Wonderland  (not slow churned) at Target today! I bought two containers!



 I bought some at our Kroger/Fry's last week. Now I just have to keep the kids out of it until it's more "seasonal." That's hard here in AZ when it's still 96 degrees today!

* I also bought the Dreyer's pumpkin too. Luckily only one kid likes that one, so I've gotten a couple bowls.

PHXscuba


----------



## kylie71

Safeway also has it........ got it last weekend. I thought of Sherry and smiled!

--Lori


----------



## alvernon90

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry,  I don't know if you are still watching this thread, but I found Peppermint Wonderland  (not slow churned) at Target today! I bought two containers!



What is the difference?  I remember reading something about a change in the peppermint ice cream but I do not recall the details.

My wife and I still talk about the peppermint ice cream we got when we visited DL at Christmastime, but that was back in the mid 1990s.  I have never again found ice cream as awesome as that stuff was.  We tried again a couple of years ago but it wasn't the same.  Our theory was elimination of trans fats, but I don't know what the truth is.


----------



## gokdog

Hello,

We recently switched our Christmas trip plans to Disneyland, switching from a longer WDW Trip. 

Our hotel is going to be great and that work is all done, but looking for little things like seasonal changes to character dining, we are coming 17-20 December, does anything switch?

Do any other restaurants switch to a more seasonal menu?  would love to go beyond our normal DL vacation. 

Thanks!!


----------



## kylie71

Slow churned is light... less fat and calories. Some think the slow churned has a different taste...
I think the regular one is too heavy. I always buy slow churned Dreyers, no matter what the flavor...
Its personal taste....

--Lori


----------



## Briarmom

We are thinking of going the week after Christmas for New Year....doesn't look like there's much info out right now? 

What happened to Sherry? I hope she's ok!!!

If we were to do the days before NYE, does anyone know if they still do the Holiday Tour at that time? My dd and I did it a couple of years ago and just loved it. I just didn't know if it would be over once Christmas is over.


----------



## mom2rtk

Almost a month to Holiday Time and here we sit on the second page! I think we'd have more action if DLR would follow up with more details about the season. Do they ever do a secondary follow-up blog post? If so, any idea when that has happened in the past?


----------



## Abbey1

mom2rtk said:


> Almost a month to Holiday Time and here we sit on the second page! I think we'd have more action if DLR would follow up with more details about the season. Do they ever do a secondary follow-up blog post? If so, any idea when that has happened in the past?


 
I keep expecting to see another Christmastime blog post any day. I think we should be seeing at least a couple more in the next month. For sure there should be a post with details about the new Festival of Holidays at DCA. I'm also expecting to see more details about the new holiday World of Color and the Santa Meet and Greet at the Redwood Creek River Challenge. And I'm pretty sure they normally do a post dedicated to the Holiday time food that's available. Hopefully we will see something soon!


----------



## TraderCharlie

HappyHaunts999 said:


> We will be checking in Dec 23 and checking on the 26th. Can anyone give me an idea about crowds on those day? We have been to WDW for Christmas many times and I know the crowds there but unsure how DL works. Thanks


We did a similar trip two years ago.  Christmas Eve night was our favorite time in the park! The crowds got lighter as the evening went along, and we were able to ride so many attractions.  Christmas Day and the following days after Christmas are very busy! Shoulder to shoulder with huge lines.  We were so happy that we covered so much on the 24th that the rest of the days we shopped, ate, and fast-passed our days in the parks.  Best trip we ever had to Disney!!


----------



## HappyHaunts999

TraderCharlie said:


> We did a similar trip two years ago.  Christmas Eve night was our favorite time in the park! The crowds got lighter as the evening went along, and we were able to ride so many attractions.  Christmas Day and the following days after Christmas are very busy! Shoulder to shoulder with huge lines.  We were so happy that we covered so much on the 24th that the rest of the days we shopped, ate, and fast-passed our days in the parks.  Best trip we ever had to Disney!!



That sounds great. Was it crazy first thing Christmas morning or were the first few hours not that bad? Did you do any special meals? Thanks for the help. It is so different than planning WDW, I can do that in my sleep.


----------



## kylie71

We did Christmas week last year..... Christmas morning was pretty quiet until 11am or so....
We loved Christmas Eve also. Pretty quiet.. walked on lots of rides.
Very Magical!

--Lori


----------



## closetmickey

I will be at DL on Sunday Nov. 20th.  Which entertainment can I expect? Any educated guesses out there?  Thank you!


----------



## mom2rtk

closetmickey said:


> I will be at DL on Sunday Nov. 20th.  Which entertainment can I expect? Any educated guesses out there?  Thank you!




You should expect the Christmas parade and fireworks in DL and the new holiday WOC in DCA. 

Not one peep on Paint the Night.


----------



## closetmickey

mom2rtk said:


> You should expect the Christmas parade and fireworks in DL and the new holiday WOC in DCA.
> 
> Not one peep on Paint the Night.


Thank you!  And will someone please "PEEP" SOON!!!!


----------



## kylie71

This thread is such a BUMMER this year!  Seriously!


----------



## kylie71

Castle from last year.........  hardly any decoration's! Looking forward to the Holiday Castle this year!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

kylie71 said:


> This thread is such a BUMMER this year!  Seriously!



So agree!! Uuugh!


----------



## closetmickey

kylie71 said:


> This thread is such a BUMMER this year!  Seriously!


Is it because there is a lack of information released?


----------



## azdisneylover

closetmickey said:


> Is it because there is a lack of information released?



I feel it is because Sherry isn't posting with her awesome themes and fantastic pictures. Her input is greatly missed.


----------



## kylie71

Yes, we miss Sherry, and her excitement and themes. 

--Lori


----------



## mom2rtk

kylie71 said:


> Yes, we miss Sherry, and her excitement and themes.
> 
> --Lori


I agree the season isn't the same without her. I hope she just busy and that everything is fine in her world.


----------



## marivigi

Hi guys!

Juyst wondering if there's an update on any special events during Xmas week.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

marivigi said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Juyst wondering if there's an update on any special events during Xmas week.
> 
> Thanks!




There isn't even anything available yet for the first week of the holiday season in early November.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Still. Waiting.

Do they not realise we have trips to plan?! I hope that when the information IS finally released, it will be worth the wait.

Still. Waiting!


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Still. Waiting.
> 
> Do they not realise we have trips to plan?! I hope that when the information IS finally released, it will be worth the wait.
> 
> Still. Waiting!


They seem to have only been posting detailed entertainment schedule 2 or 3 weeks out which I think is ridiculous.

Of course, I'm looking at the official Disney site. Is there a better place to look?


----------



## marivigi

Thank you!

Wanted to have an idea on times before booking meals 60 days out, guess that's not gonna work!



mom2rtk said:


> There isn't even anything available yet for the first week of the holiday season in early November.


----------



## rentayenta

marivigi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Wanted to have an idea on times before booking meals 60 days out, guess that's not gonna work!



Same. We're well within our 60 days. I made PS based on past years' schedules.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Its so crazy to only post an entertainment schedule 2-3 weeks out!! And also no follow up info on the blog or anywhere else about holiday festivities? Its driving me absolutely bonkers! I was thankful to at least see hours posted but....What is going on!?! Bizarre!


----------



## mom2rtk

marivigi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Wanted to have an idea on times before booking meals 60 days out, guess that's not gonna work!




I'm having the same problem.


----------



## AussieNSW

I have been waiting to find out what was happening but on Monday I could wait no longer I booked our Airline flights  from Australia. We have been a number of times before and luckily I booked accommodation when I got that feeling that we might go but wasn't sure.  We are having a strange trip we have 3 days in Anaheim from the 9th-12th Nov and then flying to Nashville to see an NFL game.  DS is a Green bay fan.  We are then going on a Merry time Christmas cruise and then going back to Anaheim for a little over a week. I have also booked thanksgiving lunch at the Disneyland hotel. I am a little bit obsessed with Christmas so I am planning on shopping   at all of the shops I can find with Christmas decorations. I will not have a car ( hubby has to stay home for work and I am not the best driver when I am driving on the side on the road that I am used to) so I will be going every where that I can get to by bus, uber or taxi including Home Depot and Loews. I am hoping that they are holding out on information because they are introducing Christmas meals or activities that are new and that are going to surprise everyone.


----------



## grannyminnie

Same here!  I plan on being there for the first day of the holiday celebrations (Nov. 10) and with it being just a month away, seems like it's time to put up the schedule for the day's events!!   This is quite maddening.


----------



## AussieNSW

I am just looking into booking the Holiday time at the Disneyland resort tour and was wondering
Should I book an 11:00am tour or 2pm ? 
Should I book for the first day of the holiday season Nov 10th or on Thanksgiving week 22nd Nov ?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## grannyminnie

AussieNSW said:


> I am just looking into booking the Holiday time at the Disneyland resort tour and was wondering
> Should I book an 11:00am tour or 2pm ?
> Should I book for the first day of the holiday season Nov 10th or on Thanksgiving week 22nd Nov ?
> Thanks for your help.


Ooo, I've been considering that, but can't make myself pay the amt., on top of the ticket price for the day!  On top of that, the tour doesn't seem to include an actual meal in the price of the ticket.  That would at least soften the blow!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I would do the 2pm tour and during Thanksgiving week. The tour gives you reserved seating of the holiday parade down by IASW and I think there is something extra magical about watching it in the dark with the Christmas lights on the ride as a backdrop. That said, if you are a photo buff, the daytime parade is easier to photograph. I suggest Thanksgiving week because it will be busier, so in my mind you get more bang for your buck when you can bypass those crowds for both some rides and the parade.

I find this tour to be worth every dollar!


----------



## grannyminnie

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I would do the 2pm tour and during Thanksgiving week. The tour gives you reserved seating of the holiday parade down by IASW and I think there is something extra magical about watching it in the dark with the Christmas lights on the ride as a backdrop. That said, if you are a photo buff, the daytime parade is easier to photograph. I suggest Thanksgiving week because it will be busier, so in my mind you get more bang for your buck when you can bypass those crowds for both some rides and the parade.
> 
> I find this tour to be worth every dollar!


I've think you've convinced me and I'm not even the OP!!


----------



## mom2rtk

grannyminnie said:


> I've think you've convinced me and I'm not even the OP!!




I highly recommend it. The only reason we're not doing it is that I don't know that it changes enough from year to year and we did it a couple years ago.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

The website has now been updated and shows the Christmas parade up to twice a day depending on the day. The one thing I noticed was the very latest the parade is scheduled  is 4:15pm. 
Soooooo, could this mean Paint The Night as it can only be at night?! Seems odd that there is no Christmas parade mentioned aftet dark? 
We can dream, right?!!!


----------



## Abbey1

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> The website has now been updated and shows the Christmas parade up to twice a day depending on the day. The one thing I noticed was the very latest the parade is scheduled  is 4:15pm.
> Soooooo, could this mean Paint The Night as it can only be at night?! Seems odd that there is no Christmas parade mentioned aftet dark?
> We can dream, right?!!!




Oh this makes me so excited, even if I'm just getting my hopes up for nothing. I would be so ridiculously happy if they show PTN every night during the holiday season! We'd end up watching it every single night we are there, we just love it so much!


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Minnie Sue Oz - do you have a link?  I can't find it


----------



## grannyminnie

I just noticed today too that the site had been updated with the parade info.  I also wondered whether or not that 4:15 parade is in the place of a night one.  Still no mention of fireworks for the holidays tho.


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> The website has now been updated and shows the Christmas parade up to twice a day depending on the day. The one thing I noticed was the very latest the parade is scheduled  is 4:15pm.
> Soooooo, could this mean Paint The Night as it can only be at night?! Seems odd that there is no Christmas parade mentioned aftet dark?
> We can dream, right?!!!




Can you give a link to the schedule you are looking at? I've been watching the Disney website entertainment and haven't seen times at all for any parade yet during the holiday season.


----------



## JessP81

The parade times are listed on the daily event schedule under the park hours section


----------



## Drcbelle

From what I saw the parades are only listed on the first 4 or 5 days of the holiday season...I might be looking at it wrong though.


----------



## fsjking

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2016-11-24/

Parks and tickets drop down, entertainment schedule. It's also the day view tab on the park hours calendar.Has it all the way through Thanksgiving. Not much more info though.


----------



## mom2rtk

fsjking said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2016-11-24/
> 
> Parks and tickets drop down, entertainment schedule. It's also the day view tab on the park hours calendar.Has it all the way through Thanksgiving. Not much more info though.




Thanks for that! That website continues to just baffle me. I have been watching under "entertainment" here, with not much more than Jedi Training times posted past the end of October:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/disneyland/


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

So, here's another thought. There's still no parade listed for after 4:15pm. There is always a night time parade.There just has to be a night time parade. Something that needs to be on at night, right?!  There are actually two possibilities........Paint The Night .........OR ............The Main Street Electrical Parade.

Now wouldn't that be a nice Christmas present


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> So, here's another thought. There's still no parade listed for after 4:15pm. There is always a night time parade.There just has to be a night time parade. Something that needs to be on at night, right?!  There are actually two possibilities........Paint The Night .........OR ............The Main Street Electrical Parade.
> 
> Now wouldn't that be a nice Christmas present




MSEP had its last show in the MK 5 nights ago. It probably won't even be there by then, let alone have performers trained and ready to go. I assume it's going to immediately undergo refurbishment to be ready to go sometime in the spring.

My fingers are definitely still crossed for PTN though. I'm hoping they have been working since early September to have it show ready again by the Holiday season.

I'm still a little perplexed though. In the past, I think they have run the Christmas parade at night only during the week, then daytime and night on the weekends. If PTN is only running on "select nights, I would have expected to see some night showings of the Christmas parade on that schedule. It certainly seems like running PTN every night would be unlikely based on what they have said so far.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

MSEP has left for Anaheim already. I know it won't be running til next year some time, but it's nice to dream! I really wish they would just release all the Christmas stuff and be done with it! 
I'm trying to get my itinerary finished and need to know what's on when!


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> MSEP has left for Anaheim already. I know it won't be running til next year some time, but it's nice to dream! I really wish they would just release all the Christmas stuff and be done with it!
> I'm trying to get my itinerary finished and need to know what's on when!




Well, it's not like they've given us much to work with yet, so it's only natural to try and fill in some of the blanks ourselves!

Now I'm starting to wonder if PTN is the only night parade, would the holiday tour get reserved seating for that? I wasn't going to do the tour but might have to give it another thought if that's the case.... See? There I go filling in more blanks!


----------



## marivigi

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> MSEP has left for Anaheim already. I know it won't be running til next year some time, but it's nice to dream! I really wish they would just release all the Christmas stuff and be done with it!
> I'm trying to get my itinerary finished and need to know what's on when!


 
Amen!


----------



## kristabelle13

AussieNSW said:


> I am just looking into booking the Holiday time at the Disneyland resort tour and was wondering
> Should I book an 11:00am tour or 2pm ?
> Should I book for the first day of the holiday season Nov 10th or on Thanksgiving week 22nd Nov ?
> Thanks for your help.


I had to come back to this thread to figure out the answer to this exact question (the 11 or 2pm one)! (and I'd book the week of the 22nd, personally.)   last year I did the afternoon one...which was awesome - the parade route was a bit busier so it seemed like it was a good plan to get seating for that time. The tour was incredible- I find Disneyland just lovely at Christmas and to get to hear the stories and get some new info on the minutia was really cool. (Plus there were some pretty great Disers on my tour! )


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Fireworks are now posted - Believe... in Holiday Magic every night starting from the 10th through to the 18th so far. Mickeys Birthday Cavalcade scheduled for the 18th. Still nothing updated re if we will get a  parade in the evening.Maybe it will just be the Christmas Parade on its own


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Fireworks are now posted - Believe... in Holiday Magic every night starting from the 10th through to the 18th so far. Mickeys Birthday Cavalcade scheduled for the 18th. Still nothing updated re if we will get a  parade in the evening.Maybe it will just be the Christmas Parade on its own




I sure hope not. Fingers still crossed here!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

I sure hope not too!!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

I'm still hoping too! Paint The Night is our absolute favourite. We fly back home to Australia on the 17th, so we have a slim chance of them putting it on in the first week of the Holiday celebrations. I'm thinking if it does make an appearance it will be later into the season. I want to book the Holiday tour but have been holding off to see if something gets announced.


----------



## mom2rtk

Well, something will change. There is no way they are going through Thanksgiving weekend without an evening parade of SOME sort. That tells me additions of some sort are still possible anywhere on the calendar.


----------



## AussieNSW

I rang to book the holiday tour and was told that they aren't taking bookings yet.  I asked if it was supposed to be 30 days out from the date you wanted and she said yes. So I asked for the 10th nov and she said maybe the end of next week.
I thought this was strange may they are still deciding on entertainment.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Auditions are on next weekend for the Electrical Light Parade. How exciting Not sure how log they take to rehearse but the call is for dancers. Might get it before next year, maybe!?


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Auditions are on next weekend for the Electrical Light Parade. How exciting Not sure how log they take to rehearse but the call is for dancers. Might get it before next year, maybe!?




Fascinating tidbit! I'd love to hear if someone knows how long they usually practice before going live.

I still have a hard time thinking they would muddy the Christmas schedule even more by starting MSEP before the end of the year.

Meanwhile, still refreshing my DL entertainment page a few times a day.


----------



## MacMama0930

AussieNSW said:


> I rang to book the holiday tour and was told that they aren't taking bookings yet.  I asked if it was supposed to be 30 days out from the date you wanted and she said yes. So I asked for the 10th nov and she said maybe the end of next week.
> I thought this was strange may they are still deciding on entertainment.



I called yesterday and was able to book the 14th. For the holiday tour at 2pm. I decided not to book it quite yet but was able to.


----------



## hsmamato2

how are you seeing any schedules posted for december? I can only see partly into November.....


----------



## hsmamato2

I want to book a dessert party , we will only be there Thurs-Sat- so I'm thinking I should book the party on Thursday(?) to be able to possibly see other noghttime stuff on Friday/Sat? Or should I book the party on a weekend night,since crowds will (definitely) be bigger than Thurs? ack! any advice?


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> I want to book a dessert party , we will only be there Thurs-Sat- so I'm thinking I should book the party on Thursday(?) to be able to possibly see other noghttime stuff on Friday/Sat? Or should I book the party on a weekend night,since crowds will (definitely) be bigger than Thurs? ack! any advice?




I chose a weekend night to give me a scheduled seat on a very busy evening. But I'm watching to see if they put Paint the Night back on the schedule during the holiday season. If "select nights" meant just weekends, then I might move my dessert party to a week night to have the most flexibility for PTN viewing.

I just wish they'd get some details out there already so I can adjust whatever I still need to adjust! I didn't schedule any dinner plans thinking there would be at least an evening Christmas parade. But right now........ nada.


----------



## hsmamato2

since you have to pay when booking, it is still simple to move it around if you change dates?


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> since you have to pay when booking, it is still simple to move it around if you change dates?




I don't know. I hadn't figured the PTN angle in all of this when I booked. I just figured since it's refundable up to 24 hours out, hopefully I could call and change if there were openings.


----------



## marivigi

Another week and still no info...pfff


----------



## grannyminnie

I'm a WDW vet and find all this uncertainty perplexing, to say the least!  I am very eager to see the PTN parade, but according to the "experts" on here, as well as the schedule I've checked during my stay, it's not showing.  I read that it was to close after the 60th celebration.  Did any of you actually see that it has been extended?


----------



## mom2rtk

grannyminnie said:


> I'm a WDW vet and find all this uncertainty perplexing, to say the least!  I am very eager to see the PTN parade, but according to the "experts" on here, as well as the schedule I've checked during my stay, it's not showing.  I read that it was to close after the 60th celebration.  Did any of you actually see that it has been extended?




Read the final comment from Erin on the Disney blog entry for Holiday Time 2016:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...world-of-color-festival-of-holidays-and-more/


----------



## Catvondita

Sorry if this was answered before on this thread but really not trying to go through 164 pages lol. Does anyone know the general timeframe of when they start taking down the Christmas Decorations and Overlays? We are thinking of going the 27 and 28th of Dec this year. I also heard they start doing refurbishments during the off season. Do you think this would affect our trip?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

The holiday stuff is slated to run thru January 8th so the overlays/entertainment should continue through that timeframe. As I understand it, Xmas thru New Years is a very busy time at the resort!


----------



## marivigi

mom2rtk said:


> Read the final comment from Erin on the Disney blog entry for Holiday Time 2016:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...world-of-color-festival-of-holidays-and-more/


Really hoping we will be able to catch PTN


----------



## Abbey1

I decided that I ought to go ahead and make all my dining reservations now, because at this rate, they might not release the calendar until the week we get there. 

So, can anyone tell me which restaurants have yummy seasonal options that aren't to be missed? I remember reading about a Yule log cake, is that only at Plaza Inn? Do any of the restaurants have different holiday options for entrees?


----------



## MacMama0930

Like others have said, with the Christmas parade showing at 4:15pm - there's no way there isn't going to be a nighttime parade. They said PtN would come back for the holidays. I can almost guarantee the evenings are being kept open for PtN. They're not going to NOT have a nighttime parade for the holidays. So...I for one am super excited because I think I very well may get to see the PtN parade after all! 

On another note, I booked my Holiday Tour today for 11/14/16 =)


----------



## cinder-ellah

MacMama0930 said:


> On another note, I booked my Holiday Tour today for 11/14/16 =)



Congrats on booking your Holiday Tour !
Did you find out what's included with it ?


----------



## fsjking

Could the reason for the delay on announcing things be that they are trying to see if they can the electrical parade up and running in time and don't want to announce anything till they know for sure?


----------



## MacMama0930

cinder-ellah said:


> Congrats on booking your Holiday Tour !
> Did you find out what's included with it ?



Just a little bit. I just know that it's a 2 hour tour that ends with SEATING, like in chairs! for the Christmas parade. While watching the parade they give you a giant gingerbread cookie from Jolly Holiday and a hot cocoa in a souvenir mug  it's just little ol'e me this trip so I was willing splurge on it. I wouldn't do it for our family of 4.


----------



## MacMama0930

fsjking said:


> Could the reason for the delay on announcing things be that they are trying to see if they can the electrical parade up and running in time and don't want to announce anything till they know for sure?



I think the delay is purely just part of their MO. Disney seems to be reveling in keeping everyone in suspense. They made it pretty clear that the electrical parade would start next year so I doubt we'all see it this holiday season.


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> I think the delay is purely just part of their MO. Disney seems to be reveling in keeping everyone in suspense. They made it pretty clear that the electrical parade would start next year so I doubt we'all see it this holiday season.




I just find the delay incredibly annoying.

And I agree we won't be seeing MSEP before the end of the year. And I prefer it that way. I have seen it more times than I can count. And I have only seen PTN once. I'd love to see it again.


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> I just find the delay incredibly annoying.
> 
> And I agree we won't be seeing MSEP before the end of the year. And I prefer it that way. I have seen it more times than I can count. And I have only seen PTN once. I'd love to see it again.



I've never seen it! And I was there during the 60th and just didn't do any research or planning  Once I finally learned how epic the parade and fireworks show were, I was quite sad. So I'm SUPER DUPER hopeful it comes back!


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> I've never seen it! And I was there during the 60th and just didn't do any research or planning  Once I finally learned how epic the parade and fireworks show were, I was quite sad. So I'm SUPER DUPER hopeful it comes back!




I hope you get to see it. So sorry you missed the fireworks. They really were spectacular!


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> I hope you get to see it. So sorry you missed the fireworks. They really were spectacular!



I know...such a dummie. But oh well, I just got back from an epic trip and thoroughly enjoyed the mickeys Halloween party and the parade and Halloween scream fireworks. I also splurge on the WOC dessert party! You win some you lose some


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

I wish the 60th fireworks would come back, atleast for the holidays.  We had a terrible view of them and could barely see anything


----------



## hsmamato2

when PTN was playing,was it every night? or do you all think for 'special' showings it may be just friday/saturday nights? I want to see that if possible too!


----------



## MacMama0930

hsmamato2 said:


> when PTN was playing,was it every night? or do you all think for 'special' showings it may be just friday/saturday nights? I want to see that if possible too!



It showed every night previously. I was worried it would only be on the weekends but with how they have the Christmas parade scheduled, there's a high probability it'll be every night. Hope so!!


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> when PTN was playing,was it every night? or do you all think for 'special' showings it may be just friday/saturday nights? I want to see that if possible too!




The original comment was "select nights" during the holiday season. But like MacMama099930, that preliminary Christmas parade schedule has given me hope. We'll be there on the weekend, but I can't even imagine the demand if it shows weekends only.


----------



## hsmamato2

that's it I booked for a Saturday, since I'm guessing the crowds will be bigger than  Thursday or Friday....(?) and it's right on the beginning of high season.....


----------



## grannyminnie

So, I guess I'll have to stake out a curb-side seat 3 hours early?!


----------



## MacMama0930

Under entertainment is still shows PtN as "schedule unavailable" but under the description is says the word RETURNS. I know we all kind of knew it was coming back but this is just a little more hope


----------



## marivigi

MacMama0930 said:


> Just a little bit. I just know that it's a 2 hour tour that ends with SEATING, like in chairs! for the Christmas parade. While watching the parade they give you a giant gingerbread cookie from Jolly Holiday and a hot cocoa in a souvenir mug  it's just little ol'e me this trip so I was willing splurge on it. I wouldn't do it for our family of 4.



Sounds great!

How much is the tour? we are a family of four, but going Xmas week, so it might be worth it just to save us 2 hours of standing waiting for the parade!


----------



## MacMama0930

marivigi said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> How much is the tour? we are a family of four, but going Xmas week, so it might be worth it just to save us 2 hours of standing waiting for the parade!



$85, I think? I got an AP discount so mine was $72, I believe. I think with when you're going it would totally be worth it! Except I think the tour itself might get boring for young kids. How old are they?


----------



## gallandro

The Evans clan is arriving Dec 22nd and staying through the 27th at the HOJO in one of the kids suites.  Oddly Christmas at the Park has now become a family tradition for us.  Think this year we will book the Holiday Tour.


----------



## marivigi

MacMama0930 said:


> $85, I think? I got an AP discount so mine was $72, I believe. I think with when you're going it would totally be worth it! Except I think the tour itself might get boring for young kids. How old are they?



They are young, 6 and 8 ... hmmm...


----------



## mom2rtk

marivigi said:


> They are young, 6 and 8 ... hmmm...




There were some younger kids on the tour we had and they seemed to do fine. That said, I really think it would vary a lot by kid. There's a lot of Disney history to go along with the rides and parade, so they would have to be able to stand and listen sometimes. I'm not sure if mine would have cared to do that at 6. 

Clear as mud, huh?


----------



## MacMama0930

marivigi said:


> They are young, 6 and 8 ... hmmm...



Mine are 5 and 8 and tend to bore easily. With that said, some kids I'm sure love it!


----------



## marivigi

mom2rtk said:


> There were some younger kids on the tour we had and they seemed to do fine. That said, I really think it would vary a lot by kid. There's a lot of Disney history to go along with the rides and parade, so they would have to be able to stand and listen sometimes. I'm not sure if mine would have cared to do that at 6.
> 
> Clear as mud, huh?



Hahaha, I totally get it. My 8yo can stand no problem, now my 6yo gets bored everywhere and with everything!


----------



## gallandro

So thinking about Christmas Dinner... last year we ate the traditional Christmas Dinner at Carnation, and it was quite good.  Any other good suggestions for Dinner on either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?

Yancy


----------



## kylie71

gallandro said:


> So thinking about Christmas Dinner... last year we ate the traditional Christmas Dinner at Carnation, and it was quite good.  Any other good suggestions for Dinner on either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?
> 
> Yancy


Storytellers at the GC, their buffet is very good!   Reservations are needed!

--Lori


----------



## kirstie101

marivigi said:


> They are young, 6 and 8 ... hmmm...


We did the tour 4 years ago when DD was 5 and DS was in a stroller. DD is very outgoing and loved it. The CM leading the tour held DD's hand the entire time and rode each ride with her. DD loved the special attention she got.  Now DS is 5 and I want to go again but he's a different personality and I don't think he'd do as well as she did. Like many his age, I think he'll get bored. I'll probably wait a few more years to go on the tour again. So basically I said all that to say it depends on the kid I think!


----------



## marivigi

kirstie101 said:


> We did the tour 4 years ago when DD was 5 and DS was in a stroller. DD is very outgoing and loved it. The CM leading the tour held DD's hand the entire time and rode each ride with her. DD loved the special attention she got.  Now DS is 5 and I want to go again but he's a different personality and I don't think he'd do as well as she did. Like many his age, I think he'll get bored. I'll probably wait a few more years to go on the tour again. So basically I said all that to say it depends on the kid I think!



Do you remember which rides you got to ride while on the tour?

And yes, It really does depend on the kid!!


----------



## kylie71

I had heard they take you on the Holiday covers..
IASW Holiday, The Jingle Cruise, and the Haunted Mansion Holiday.....

--Lori


marivigi said:


> Do you remember which rides you got to ride while on the tour?
> 
> And yes, It really does depend on the kid!!


----------



## mom2rtk

kylie71 said:


> I had heard they take you on the Holiday covers..
> IASW Holiday, The Jingle Cruise, and the Haunted Mansion Holiday.....
> 
> --Lori




Those are the 3 we did.


----------



## marivigi

kylie71 said:


> I had heard they take you on the Holiday covers..
> IASW Holiday, The Jingle Cruise, and the Haunted Mansion Holiday.....
> 
> --Lori



Well then even if my kids find it boring, going on rides without waiting 60mins to ride each one might make up for it!


----------



## MacMama0930

marivigi said:


> Well then even if my kids find it boring, going on rides without waiting 60mins to ride each one might make up for it!


And the awesome seat for the parade - with a big ol'e cookie and hot chocolate!


----------



## marivigi

MacMama0930 said:


> And the awesome seat for the parade - with a big ol'e cookie and hot chocolate!



That's like the cherry on top!


----------



## gallandro

marivigi said:


> That's like the cherry on top!



Yup... our family is so there.


----------



## kirstie101

marivigi said:


> Do you remember which rides you got to ride while on the tour?
> 
> And yes, It really does depend on the kid!!



I think the others have the list right for recent years. When we went, JC didn't have a holiday overlay so we didn't do that one. We did HM, IASW and if there was a 3rd I dont remember it. I know we rode the train, stopped at the candy store on main street and got our hot cocoa from toon town before sitting for the parade.  It was our first Christmas visit and it was the weekend most schools got out for the holiday break so it was packed. Without the tour we would not have gone on IASW or HM so it was well worth the price. Getting to sit in chairs while seeing the Christmas parade for the first time, sipping on hot cocoa and eating my gingerbread cookie was magical.


----------



## mom2rtk

kirstie101 said:


> I think the others have the list right for recent years. When we went, JC didn't have a holiday overlay so we didn't do that one. We did HM, IASW and if there was a 3rd I dont remember it. I know we rode the train, stopped at the candy store on main street and got our hot cocoa from toon town before sitting for the parade.  It was our first Christmas visit and it was the weekend most schools got out for the holiday break so it was packed. Without the tour we would not have gone on IASW or HM so it was well worth the price. Getting to sit in chairs while seeing the Christmas parade for the first time, sipping on hot cocoa and eating my gingerbread cookie was magical.




We did ours on a very busy weekend day as well. It was a great way to avoid some lines and staking out a spot for the parade.

It will be interesting to see if they run PTN on some nights if that's the parade the seating is offered for later tours. If I could afford to give up half a day I would almost do it just for that.

Just be aware that not everyone gets front row seats for the parade. There are several rows of chairs set up.


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> We did ours on a very busy weekend day as well. It was a great way to avoid some lines and staking out a spot for the parade.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they run PTN on some nights if that's the parade the seating is offered for later tours. If I could afford to give up half a day I would almost do it just for that.
> 
> Just be aware that not everyone gets front row seats for the parade. There are several rows of chairs set up.



It seems that the tours are timed for the Christmas parade. Like, my tour is at 2:00pm (the only time that day), for the Christmas parade at 4:15pm. If there is any kind of preferred viewing area for PtN, it'll likely be the BB and possibly Alladin's like it was last year. But again...who knows!!


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> It seems that the tours are timed for the Christmas parade. Like, my tour is at 2:00pm (the only time that day), for the Christmas parade at 4:15pm. If there is any kind of preferred viewing area for PtN, it'll likely be the BB and possibly Alladin's like it was last year. But again...who knows!!




That's too bad. When we did our tour it was timed so that we were at Small World just as the lights went on. Then our view of the parade was against the backdrop of the lit up attraction. 4:15 is too early for the lights to be on.


----------



## TraderCharlie

HappyHaunts999 said:


> That sounds great. Was it crazy first thing Christmas morning or were the first few hours not that bad? Did you do any special meals? Thanks for the help. It is so different than planning WDW, I can do that in my sleep.


Christmas morning was pretty slow for the first few hours.  By the afternoon it was packed!
I would do Christmas eve every year if I could.  It was truly magical.


----------



## mershell

Hi all!  I've done just about every other holiday at DL, including Xmas Eve, but never Xmas Day.  The tour sounds great.  Hoping to snag a spot for that, but what are the best dining options?  Do they offer a Xmas feast similar to the Thanksgiving dinner?  I was thinking Blue Bayou, but any other stand outs?  Thanks


----------



## grannyminnie

I have to say, in response to past posters, the CM told me that you didn't actually go on any rides during the Holiday Tour..that the guide just talked about them.  I actually believed her, and chose the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour instead.  This was last week when I booked.  If I find out she was wrong, I'm gonna be an unhappy camper!  This was the tour I actually preferred.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

When I booked our holiday tour she told me they go on the thee christmas themed rides subject to change of course


----------



## grannyminnie

SecretPoohLove said:


> When I booked our holiday tour she told me they go on the thee christmas themed rides subject to change of course


Was that recently you booked?


----------



## gallandro

SecretPoohLove said:


> When I booked our holiday tour she told me they go on the thee christmas themed rides subject to change of course



I was told this on the phone yesterday as well.  I called just to get an idea on pricing, and on any discounts (NOTE: There's a 15% discount offered to those holding a Disney Visa, as well as APs), and what to expect in general since I'll have the grandson along.  Riding Haunted Mansion Holiday, Jingle Cruise, and It's a Small World were highlighted, along with the tour, souvenir mug, trading pin, and reserved seating at the parade.


----------



## cruisehopeful

The Holiday tour sounds fun and like a good value for me. I won't be there until December. Do I need to wait 30 days prior to make the reservation?


----------



## gallandro

Yes, 30 days out from the day you want to tour.  Agent told me to call early as the slots fill up faster the closer to Christmas... we are going the 22nd-27th of December... goal is tour on Christmas Eve, or Christmas Day.


----------



## hsmamato2

so I made my res for the party on Saturday.... but we'll visit from Thurs-Sat,and I am now concerned that my party would rather do the party on Friday,bc it's all new and they'll want to watch the show..... ughhhh I wish I could see a calendar for my dates to plan better(recovering WDW obsessive planner) I always get excited within the two month window!


----------



## cruisehopeful

hsmamato2 said:


> so I made my res for the party on Saturday.... but we'll visit from Thurs-Sat,and I am now concerned that my party would rather do the party on Friday,bc it's all new and they'll want to watch the show..... ughhhh I wish I could see a calendar for my dates to plan better(recovering WDW obsessive planner) I always get excited within the two month window!


The thing I like about a Saturday tour is that the park is usually so full that you can't do anything in the afternoon. I figure a Saturday tour would help with that quite a bit. There's no reason why you couldn't watch the show from not as great of a spot on Friday and still do your tour on Saturday with the good spot.


----------



## grannyminnie

MacMama0930 said:


> Just a little bit. I just know that it's a 2 hour tour that ends with SEATING, like in chairs! for the Christmas parade. While watching the parade they give you a giant gingerbread cookie from Jolly Holiday and a hot cocoa in a souvenir mug  it's just little ol'e me this trip so I was willing splurge on it. I wouldn't do it for our family of 4.


So if you book the 2:00 tour, do you view the first parade or second?


----------



## lwanthony

grannyminnie said:


> So if you book the 2:00 tour, do you view the first parade or second?



Second


----------



## marivigi

mom2rtk said:


> We did ours on a very busy weekend day as well. It was a great way to avoid some lines and staking out a spot for the parade.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they run PTN on some nights if that's the parade the seating is offered for later tours. If I could afford to give up half a day I would almost do it just for that.
> 
> Just be aware that not everyone gets front row seats for the parade. There are several rows of chairs set up.


Just being able to sit down is a plus!

How long does the tour last for?


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> That's too bad. When we did our tour it was timed so that we were at Small World just as the lights went on. Then our view of the parade was against the backdrop of the lit up attraction. 4:15 is too early for the lights to be on.


I know, I thought


marivigi said:


> Just being able to sit down is a plus!
> 
> How long does the tour last for?



It's a 2 hour tour that walks through both parks. Which will be kind of cool since this year they are doing a whole new festival in DCA for the holidays. Then you sit for the parade after the 2 hours tour.


----------



## mom2rtk

marivigi said:


> Just being able to sit down is a plus!
> 
> How long does the tour last for?




We checked in for our tour at 2:45 and it ended with the parade at 5:30.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

grannyminnie said:


> Was that recently you booked?


I booked it yesterday


----------



## grannyminnie

SecretPoohLove said:


> I booked it yesterday


Thank you.  I booked it this morning.  Really want to do it!


----------



## grannyminnie

lwanthony said:


> Second


I realized after I asked this that because of my time frame, it would HAVE to be the second one~  Looking forward to it, and especially as another poster mentioned, sitting down for it!!!


----------



## kylie71

I am booking it on the 27th! 

--Lori


----------



## grannyminnie

Anybody know how long the parade lasts, assuming it's the same as last year?


----------



## Steven G

Hi, I just talked with the tour center, and the lady told me the following

The tour is changed from previous years.

It does NOT include going on any rides, however there will be discussions about all the Christmas themed rides, and possibly some backstage as well on the rides.  She read from her computer that people will be encouraged to go on the rides after the tour is over.  It does include the vip parade treatment and other items though.

It does include about 20 minutes in DCA,  however you don't need a hopper ticket, the guides will help you get into DCA if you don't have a hopper.  She double checked this with her manager.

I'm disappointed because I don't think my 6 year old is going to like the tour if there are no rides...


----------



## mom2rtk

Steven G said:


> Hi, I just talked with the tour center, and the lady told me the following
> 
> The tour is changed from previous years.
> 
> It does NOT include going on any rides, however there will be discussions about all the Christmas themed rides, and possibly some backstage as well on the rides.  She read from her computer that people will be encouraged to go on the rides after the tour is over.  It does include the vip parade treatment and other items though.
> 
> It does include about 20 minutes in DCA,  however you don't need a hopper ticket, the guides will help you get into DCA if you don't have a hopper.  She double checked this with her manager.
> 
> I'm disappointed because I don't think my 6 year old is going to like the tour if there are no rides...




That's a huge downgrade in experience! I actually toyed with doing it again, but that definitely seals it! I'm not even remotely tempted!


----------



## Steven G

I asked her about the lack of rides, and I'm sure this is at least partly her speculation, but she said that she believes it was done because the rides were taking too much time and they wanted to add additional talks in DCA as well flesh out the talks in DL.


----------



## Jaina

The park hours for our trip are finally posted (Mon-Thurs after Thanksgiving). Well, the first 3 days anyway. The park doesn't open until 10 every day. (Thursday isn't up yet, but I'm assuming it's the same) I was really hoping for 9! I thought it was still a somewhat busy part of the year? And the only evening entertainment showing so far is Fireworks (which I should just be happy about, I guess, since they often don't happen on weekdays). Hoping for some kind of nighttime parade. Would desperately love to see PtN, but not getting my hopes up. We'll probably only be able to stay late one night, since we have a bunch of little kids that normally go to bed at 6-7 pm CA time, but I will keep them up once for fireworks, and would love something else to be going on that night, too!
AND 
Why is Mickey and the Magical Map not being shown that Monday when it seems to be listed for every other Monday that month? :-( We were really hoping to see that one!


----------



## kylie71

Steven G said:


> I asked her about the lack of rides, and I'm sure this is at least partly her speculation, but she said that she believes it was done because the rides were taking too much time and they wanted to add additional talks in DCA as well flesh out the talks in DL.


I will not be doing this tour, after all. Very disappointed!!!!!

--Lori


----------



## mom2rtk

So they took the rides out due to guest demand.


----------



## cruisehopeful

So, 2 people were told there would be 3 rides and 2 people were told there will be no rides. Sounds like a coin toss.


----------



## Angrose

Jaina said:


> The park hours for our trip are finally posted (Mon-Thurs after Thanksgiving). Well, the first 3 days anyway. The park doesn't open until 10 every day. (Thursday isn't up yet, but I'm assuming it's the same) I was really hoping for 9! I thought it was still a somewhat busy part of the year? And the only evening entertainment showing so far is Fireworks (which I should just be happy about, I guess, since they often don't happen on weekdays). Hoping for some kind of nighttime parade. Would desperately love to see PtN, but not getting my hopes up. We'll probably only be able to stay late one night, since we have a bunch of little kids that normally go to bed at 6-7 pm CA time, but I will keep them up once for fireworks, and would love something else to be going on that night, too!
> AND
> Why is Mickey and the Magical Map not being shown that Monday when it seems to be listed for every other Monday that month? :-( We were really hoping to see that one!


That's strange about the park hours. When we went Fri-Mon after Thanksgiving in 2014 the parks opened at 9am on the Monday. I remember because DH was happy that we didn't need to be there before 8am! I can tell you though, those later openings are BUSY! Be prepared to get to there early to account for the crowds. At least the fireworks will be a bit earlier at 8:40pm in stead of 9:30pm. I'm hoping they do that when we were there in December so the kids can see them.

Re: Magical Map...it looks like a lot of the entertainment isn't loaded yet, so there's still a chance it will pop up on the schedule.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angrose said:


> That's strange about the park hours. When we went Fri-Mon after Thanksgiving in 2014 the parks opened at 9am on the Monday. I remember because DH was happy that we didn't need to be there before 8am! I can tell you though, those later openings are BUSY! Be prepared to get to there early to account for the crowds. At least the fireworks will be a bit earlier at 8:40pm in stead of 9:30pm. I'm hoping they do that when we were there in December so the kids can see them.
> 
> Re: Magical Map...it looks like a lot of the entertainment isn't loaded yet, so there's still a chance it will pop up on the schedule.



Yeah, they still don't have early November filled in for entertainment offerings.


----------



## MacMama0930

cruisehopeful said:


> So, 2 people were told there would be 3 rides and 2 people were told there will be no rides. Sounds like a coin toss.



I was going to say, when I booked mine, she said IASW, Haunted Mansion and Jingle Cruise were part of the tour. I'll be calling again as I was looking forward to that aspect!!


----------



## ttig34

cruisehopeful said:


> So, 2 people were told there would be 3 rides and 2 people were told there will be no rides. Sounds like a coin toss.


They do not mention the rides on the Disneyland site where they advertise the tour this year and I think they did in the past. Am sure there are going to be some disappointed people if they are not included, especially if some cast member are saying they are-as that was a big perk. Hopefully there will be a definitive answer soon.


----------



## kylie71

We cannot trust the CM's......  apparently!


----------



## Jaina

Thanks for the replies! I will be stalking the site (and this thread) to see what unfolds. I'm such a planner (at least the first few hours of each day) that this is driving me crazy.  And with 5 little kids and 4 days, I've got to have a general idea of how we want things to go! We've never been during the Christmas season at all, and this is only our kids' second trip, so it's going to be great either way.


----------



## jonahsmommy

I can't seem to find the entertainment or fireworks schedule for Friday, November 18th. Can anyone help? It's our only day at the parks.


----------



## mom2rtk

jonahsmommy said:


> I can't seem to find the entertainment or fireworks schedule for Friday, November 18th. Can anyone help? It's our only day at the parks.




FW times haven't been posted yet.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2016-11-18/


----------



## MacMama0930

jonahsmommy said:


> I can't seem to find the entertainment or fireworks schedule for Friday, November 18th. Can anyone help? It's our only day at the parks.



You're likely going to have two holiday parades, possibly PtN and the Holiday fireworks. Times aren't posted though. It looks like that's also Mickey's Birthday.


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> You're likely going to have two holiday parades, possibly PtN and the Holiday fireworks. Times aren't posted though. It looks like that's also Mickey's Birthday.




Shhh! Don't jinx it!


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> Shhh! Don't jinx it!


I know sorry! Haha, expect nothing - then you'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## JessL

ttig34 said:


> They do not mention the rides on the Disneyland site where they advertise the tour this year and I think they did in the past. Am sure there are going to be some disappointed people if they are not included, especially if some cast member are saying they are-as that was a big perk. Hopefully there will be a definitive answer soon.



Maybe they're "included" in that they're talked about, but not "included" in that way that you get to actually ride them?  Misleading, but possible.


----------



## JessL

What happens on Mickey's birthday?  We're going  be there on that date!


----------



## mom2rtk

JessL said:


> What happens on Mickey's birthday?  We're going  be there on that date!




I don't think there's much. But there is a short birthday cavalcade scheduled at 1 PM (Christmas parade is scheduled at 1:30).


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok I am basing all my guessing on times etc based on what's on the calendar around busy Thanksgiving week etc at this point, I am assuming that the farily busy times operate on a similiar time frame (maybe?)..... since I am doing WOC party on a Saturday, and want to do a character breakfast on Sunday, I booked a time about an hour after rope drop, to hopefully avoid crowds at security(?) -also hoping hoping there's going to be a PTN parade on Thursday or Friday while I'm there.... totally unfamiliar with the place


----------



## marivigi

Steven G said:


> Hi, I just talked with the tour center, and the lady told me the following
> 
> The tour is changed from previous years.
> 
> It does NOT include going on any rides, however there will be discussions about all the Christmas themed rides, and possibly some backstage as well on the rides.  She read from her computer that people will be encouraged to go on the rides after the tour is over.  It does include the vip parade treatment and other items though.
> 
> It does include about 20 minutes in DCA,  however you don't need a hopper ticket, the guides will help you get into DCA if you don't have a hopper.  She double checked this with her manager.
> 
> I'm disappointed because I don't think my 6 year old is going to like the tour if there are no rides...



oh no!!

I was willing to pay FOR the rides! 

bummer


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Maybe you won't go on the rides during the tour, but they will give you fastpasses for them to do after the tour? The holiday tour is my favourite that I have done, but no rides would be a total bummer!


----------



## grannyminnie

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok I am basing all my guessing on times etc based on what's on the calendar around busy Thanksgiving week etc at this point, I am assuming that the farily busy times operate on a similiar time frame (maybe?)..... since I am doing WOC party on a Saturday, and want to do a character breakfast on Sunday, I booked a time about an hour after rope drop, to hopefully avoid crowds at security(?) -also hoping hoping there's going to be a PTN parade on Thursday or Friday while I'm there.... totally unfamiliar with the place


FWIW, a CM (a supervisor, actually) I spoke with yesterday when booking my holiday tour said that the PTN parade ended with the 60th celebration.  I didn't quiz her further about it possibly returning during the holidays.


----------



## mom2rtk

grannyminnie said:


> FWIW, a CM (a supervisor, actually) I spoke with yesterday when booking my holiday tour said that the PTN parade ended with the 60th celebration.  I didn't quiz her further about it possibly returning during the holidays.




It did. But that doesn't mean it won't start again.


----------



## MacMama0930

grannyminnie said:


> FWIW, a CM (a supervisor, actually) I spoke with yesterday when booking my holiday tour said that the PTN parade ended with the 60th celebration.  I didn't quiz her further about it possibly returning during the holidays.



Disney has already announced that PtN is returning for the holiday, so I'm not sure why CMs are even saying stuff like that. There is really no doubt that it's returning, the speculation now is just when and for what nights...


----------



## MacMama0930

I just called about my tour tickets to ask again about the rides, and was told today that the rides are NOT included =( When I asked what my cancellation window was, they told me all tour sales are final. No one told me that when I booked it...Anyways, pretty disappointing...that was a big benefit of the tour and one reason why I booked it...


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> I just called about my tour tickets to ask again about the rides, and was told today that the rides are NOT included =( When I asked what my cancellation window was, they told me all tour sales are final. No one told me that when I booked it...Anyways, pretty disappointing...that was a big benefit of the tour and one reason why I booked it...




With that sort of a change, I would call back and ask to speak with a manager. Or send an email to guest relations. They need to offer refunds under the circumstances.


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> With that sort of a change, I would call back and ask to speak with a manager. Or send an email to guest relations. They need to offer refunds under the circumstances.



That's what I was thinking! Plus...on the website, there's nothing that says sales are final, which Disney is pretty good about letting you know that. It's been really frustrating how different CMs say completely different things. I've had a CM tell me that hotel guests do NOT get early entry to DCA, JUST Disneyland. Which is obviously totally false. I've had the reservation line tell me that the AP discount at the hotel included a fast pass, while another one the same day say it doesn't. Like really?!


----------



## grannyminnie

MacMama0930 said:


> Disney has already announced that PtN is returning for the holiday, so I'm not sure why CMs are even saying stuff like that. There is really no doubt that it's returning, the speculation now is just when and for what nights...


Well, I knew several of the posters on this thread had said that, and they seemed to be sure of it..so it just proves that sometimes we fans know more than the CMs!!


----------



## MacMama0930

grannyminnie said:


> Well, I knew several of the posters on this thread had said that, and they seemed to be sure of it..so it just proves that sometimes we fans know more than the CMs!!



I know! Crazy. The Disney blog post is right here: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/main-street-electrical-parade-coming-to-disneyland-park-for-a-limited-time-last-chance-to-paint-the-night/

I'm pretty puzzled as to the vast misinformation CMs give out.


----------



## grannyminnie

MacMama0930 said:


> I know! Crazy. The Disney blog post is right here: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/main-street-electrical-parade-coming-to-disneyland-park-for-a-limited-time-last-chance-to-paint-the-night/
> 
> I'm pretty puzzled as to the vast misinformation CMs give out.


Yeah, and I was speaking to a supervisor!!!


----------



## cinder-ellah

MacMama0930 said:


> That's what I was thinking! Plus...on the website, there's nothing that says sales are final, which Disney is pretty good about letting you know that. It's been really frustrating how different CMs say completely different things. I've had a CM tell me that hotel guests do NOT get early entry to DCA, JUST Disneyland. Which is obviously totally false. I've had the reservation line tell me that the AP discount at the hotel included a fast pass, while another one the same day say it doesn't. Like really?!


AP Discount at the Hotel + Fastpass 

When we went in August I had a screen shot on my phone with that offer. When I checked in at DLH they knew nothing about it when I asked for our passes.  When I then showed them my screen shot they talked to someone and produced the FP's for our group.  

I find that not every CM has the same information.  If you have either the written information email, screen shot etc..... it's surprising how much easier it is when they challenge you about you being incorrect or mistaken and you can produce the information.  

I'm sure information for the CM's are constantly changing and it's hard for them to keep up and most of them do their best.


----------



## grannyminnie

Can someone tell me about good places to scope out a spot for the Holiday fireworks?  I am willing to wait a long time, hopefully sitting down somewhere.  Is it better to be in the hub or somewhere on Main Street?


----------



## MacMama0930

cinder-ellah said:


> AP Discount at the Hotel + Fastpass
> 
> When we went in August I had a screen shot on my phone with that offer. When I checked in at DLH they knew nothing about it when I asked for our passes.  When I then showed them my screen shot they talked to someone and produced the FP's for our group.
> 
> I find that not every CM has the same information.  If you have either the written information email, screen shot etc..... it's surprising how much easier it is when they challenge you about you being incorrect or mistaken and you can produce the information.
> 
> I'm sure information for the CM's are constantly changing and it's hard for them to keep up and most of them do their best.



Thanks for that info. I actually did screen shot every step when booking online. So, did they give you any FP you chose, or a specific one?


----------



## twinky

MacMama0930 said:


> I just called about my tour tickets to ask again about the rides, and was told today that the rides are NOT included =( When I asked what my cancellation window was, they told me all tour sales are final. No one told me that when I booked it...Anyways, pretty disappointing...that was a big benefit of the tour and one reason why I booked it...



My mother and I have taken the Holiday Tour for the past several years and were looking forward to booking it again this year. My mother called Guest Services today to ask whether rides are still included on the tour. She talked to one CM who confirmed rides were no longer included, and who agreed that it didn't make sense to take this tour benefit away. My mother asked to talk to a supervisor to express her disappointment. She then spoke to Ari Trout in the Guest Experience Services department. Ari confirmed that rides are no longer included in the Holiday Tour in order to "enhance the guest experience." (Note that the cost is still the same, without one of the tour's key features.)  When my mother expressed her frustration with the change, Ari said that she was the first person who has complained about it.

So.... it sounds like more people should share their disappointment with this new arrangement, if they want Disney to consider adding back the rides to the Holiday Tour. I wonder what the motivation was for removing them?


----------



## MacMama0930

twinky said:


> My mother and I have taken the Holiday Tour for the past several years and were looking forward to booking it again this year. My mother called Guest Services today to ask whether rides are still included on the tour. She talked to one CM who confirmed rides were no longer included, and who agreed that it didn't make sense to take this tour benefit away. My mother asked to talk to a supervisor to express her disappointment. She then spoke to Ari Trout in the Guest Experience Services department. Ari confirmed that rides are no longer included in the Holiday Tour in order to "enhance the guest experience." (Note that the cost is still the same, without one of the tour's key features.)  When my mother expressed her frustration with the change, Ari said that she was the first person who has complained about it.
> 
> So.... it sounds like more people should share their disappointment with this new arrangement, if they want Disney to consider adding back the rides to the Holiday Tour. I wonder what the motivation was for removing them?



I called again today, too. Actually twice today! 
The second CM I spoke with totally understood my frustration and said she thought it was odd, too. She also said in a round about way that "guests will be encouraged to visit the attractions following the tour" and she thought that possibly meant you received some kind of FPs, but the only FP ride is Haunted Mansion. Anyways, ya, clear as mud. I also got all this conflicting information from the same CM regarding PtN, and she said she's be surprised if it played any time outside of the main school breaks (Thanksgiving week and Christmas break). And she said on two of my days (Monday and Tuesday) it absolutely wouldn't show because the park closed at 9:00 and there just wouldn't be time for PtN on those nights. But when I looked back last year, they were nights that the park closed at 9:00pm and PtN just ran earlier. With the holiday parade showing at 4:15pm, there's still plenty of time for PtN. So anyways...I think it's pretty lame of Disney to not be release final entertainment for Nov 10th-forward. People want to be able to plan their trips and book reservations that may or may not conflict with other things they're hoping to do.


----------



## dalstitch45

MacMama0930 said:


> I just called about my tour tickets to ask again about the rides, and was told today that the rides are NOT included =( When I asked what my cancellation window was, they told me all tour sales are final. No one told me that when I booked it...Anyways, pretty disappointing...that was a big benefit of the tour and one reason why I booked it...



I booked the Holiday Tour a couple of days ago for my trip before all the comments were posted about lack of rides.  When I booked it, the CM did a long spiel about inclement weather, being there on time, etc.  I was told the tour was the same as previous years.  He never mentioned there would be no rides.  The next day, after seeing all the comments, I called back and spoke to a CM who confirmed no rides were included with the tour this year.  The CM wasn't sure why the rides were removed from the tour, and I expressed to her that was the biggest part of the tour for me.  She apologized for the misinformation I received, and said she was refunding my money.  She also put a lead supervisor on the line, and again I told her I probably would not have booked the tour if I knew no rides would be included.  The lead also apologized.  Thankfully, I was able to get a refund.


----------



## mom2rtk

twinky said:


> M Ari confirmed that rides are no longer included in the Holiday Tour in order to "enhance the guest experience.







What a crock.


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> I called again today, too. Actually twice today!
> The second CM I spoke with totally understood my frustration and said she thought it was odd, too. She also said in a round about way that "guests will be encouraged to visit the attractions following the tour" and she thought that possibly meant you received some kind of FPs, but the only FP ride is Haunted Mansion. Anyways, ya, clear as mud. I also got all this conflicting information from the same CM regarding PtN, and she said she's be surprised if it played any time outside of the main school breaks (Thanksgiving week and Christmas break). And she said on two of my days (Monday and Tuesday) it absolutely wouldn't show because the park closed at 9:00 and there just wouldn't be time for PtN on those nights. But when I looked back last year, they were nights that the park closed at 9:00pm and PtN just ran earlier. With the holiday parade showing at 4:15pm, there's still plenty of time for PtN. So anyways...I think it's pretty lame of Disney to not be release final entertainment for Nov 10th-forward. People want to be able to plan their trips and book reservations that may or may not conflict with other things they're hoping to do.




Well, I figured one of the possibilities for the definition of "select nights" might be Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks. But honestly, what's the point of bringing it back for just a couple weeks? Seems like a lot of effort for very little payoff. And wouldn't most APs be blocked those days making for some hard AP holder feelings?

I still think the schedule for the Christmas parade is very promising for PTN being added at least some nights throughout the season.

But I wish they'd get their freaking show on the road.


----------



## cinder-ellah

MacMama0930 said:


> Thanks for that info. I actually did screen shot every step when booking online. So, did they give you any FP you chose, or a specific one?


Good for you doing the screen shots. I get worried that I'll forget key information and even small details that it really helps me to do that.  I then save on my phone and in a folder in my email.  I also take photos of everyone's park pass.....just incase one gets lost.  It's a lot easier to get it replaced.

The FP's were for any rides that take a FP. Good at DL / DCA any day of our stay.

Sometimes the FP is only given at certain times. If when you book your reservation and you see it as a perk, keep a copy of that offer as it isn't always given with every AP reservation.  Seems to be a "limited time offer".   If you don't see it being offered it wouldn't hurt to ask about it.


----------



## ttig34

twinky said:


> My mother and I have taken the Holiday Tour for the past several years and were looking forward to booking it again this year. My mother called Guest Services today to ask whether rides are still included on the tour. She talked to one CM who confirmed rides were no longer included, and who agreed that it didn't make sense to take this tour benefit away. My mother asked to talk to a supervisor to express her disappointment. She then spoke to Ari Trout in the Guest Experience Services department. Ari confirmed that rides are no longer included in the Holiday Tour in order to "enhance the guest experience." (Note that the cost is still the same, without one of the tour's key features.)  When my mother expressed her frustration with the change, Ari said that she was the first person who has complained about it.
> 
> So.... it sounds like more people should share their disappointment with this new arrangement, if they want Disney to consider adding back the rides to the Holiday Tour. I wonder what the motivation was for removing them?



She was probably the first person to complain about it because most people probably do not realize the rides are not included when booking .Not everyone is privy to this board and all the great information it provides.


----------



## MacMama0930

ttig34 said:


> She was probably the first person to complain about it because most people probably do not realize the rides are not included when booking .Not everyone is privy to this board and all the great information it provides.


True! All the complaints will probably come in person at time of tour, which is likely going to play out well! My hope is that some kind of fast pass is offered or that they see people's disappointment and change it up to include rides. It has to include something that will "enhance the experience" but Disney is super vague!


----------



## cinder-ellah

ttig34 said:


> She was probably the first person to complain about it because most people probably do not realize the rides are not included when booking .Not everyone is privy to this board and all the great information it provides.


Exactly what I was thinking.  

I hate that answer "Well no one else has complained".  Makes it sound like I'm the "only" person in the world that would have a problem with it. Ugh.... 

I don't understand why taking the rides away will "enhance the guests experience".


----------



## Steven G

When I talked to the CM, I was in shock,so I didn't express my dismay.  Probably should have.
I was more worried that she mentioned DCA, and I had already purchased nonhopper tickets, so I had her confirm how that would work, and luckily it does still work with nonhopper.
As I said earlier, the CM seemed to hint at some backstage experience with the rides, but I don't think that's enough for me, so I won't be getting the tour unless they offer the rides again.  I'm going in Christmas weekend, so I couldn't buy it now anyway.


The enhance the experience is that they will have more time talking about the various holiday stuff.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

I'm very disappointed. First the Happiest Haunts tour lets me down and now this. Don't they understand this is such a big part of what makes the tour special. I loved the holiday tour when we did it last. We all went on small world and sang and it was just so much fun and very festive. You won't get that sort of feel if you don't do anything"together". 
And still not one word re a night time parade. It's just so frustrating. 
On a positive note, nothing will ruin my magic.......8 sleeps to go


----------



## mom2rtk

Steven G said:


> When I talked to the CM, I was in shock,so I didn't express my dismay.  Probably should have.
> I was more worried that she mentioned DCA, and I had already purchased nonhopper tickets, so I had her confirm how that would work, and luckily it does still work with nonhopper.
> As I said earlier, the CM seemed to hint at some backstage experience with the rides, but I don't think that's enough for me, so I won't be getting the tour unless they offer the rides again.  I'm going in Christmas weekend, so I couldn't buy it now anyway.
> 
> 
> The enhance the experience is that they will have more time talking about the various holiday stuff.




Backstage stuff wouldn't be enough for me. The way we justified giving up hours on one of our few park days was because at least we got to do 3 rides we wanted to do anyway. 

I used to recommend this all the time. I won't do that again if it stays this way.


----------



## mom2rtk

I need to quit refreshing that entertainment page. Not only is nothing new listed, but now the birthday cavalcade on 11/18 isn't listed. I think they're just messing with me now.


----------



## twinky

ttig34 said:


> She was probably the first person to complain about it because most people probably do not realize the rides are not included when booking .Not everyone is privy to this board and all the great information it provides.



I agree with you. And, I'm really grateful for this board -- and all the work that Sherry put into building it -- as well as everyone who shares this kind of helpful information. It can potentially save people a lot of $$ and frustration in this particular case, and on a general note, truly enhance their DLR holiday experience!

Even without the tour, we still plan to have a magical, jolly holiday! I wish you all the same!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

mom2rtk said:


> I need to quit refreshing that entertainment page. Not only is nothing new listed, but now the birthday cavalcade on 11/18 isn't listed. I think they're just messing with me now.



Lol! I'm not the only one incessantly checking the entertainment schedule only to be disappointed! Its pure craziness! What is the hold up!?!?


----------



## MacMama0930

Christina-B-Na said:


> Lol! I'm not the only one incessantly checking the entertainment schedule only to be disappointed! Its pure craziness! What is the hold up!?!?



They did this last month too. For our big Halloween visit, it took FOREVER to post hours and entertainment!


----------



## mom2rtk

Christina-B-Na said:


> Lol! I'm not the only one incessantly checking the entertainment schedule only to be disappointed! Its pure craziness! What is the hold up!?!?




Nope. It's open on my desktop and I refresh it several times a day. Eventually that watched pot is going to have to boil.

I think they took the Birthday Cavalcade off the schedule just to see if I was paying attention.


----------



## Jaina

Haha, at least I know there's no way I'm going to miss any important information if I just follow this thread!


----------



## kristabelle13

I just booked for Nov 19 @ 2. The CM, Megan, mentioned that before the parade there was a pre-show right in front of the tour seating for the parade.... I didn't follow up...but I should have. lol


----------



## kristabelle13

Speaking of Mickey's birthday... https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-his-birthday-with-a-trip-around-the-world/


----------



## MacMama0930

kristabelle13 said:


> I just booked for Nov 19 @ 2. The CM, Megan, mentioned that before the parade there was a pre-show right in front of the tour seating for the parade.... I didn't follow up...but I should have. lol



Really? Hmmm...I wonder???


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

So, we have news now regarding the roll out of a digital fast pass system ( starting November 20 with Toy Story ), we also have news that the Christmas Day parade that airs on television will be filmed at Disneyland ( no date yet ), but, still no news re the holiday offerings and/or a night time parade!!!

Off to refresh.........again!!!


----------



## DizHanna456

Wow! I just want to say THANK YOU  to this board and community for being awesome. Our trip is Dec 1-4 and I had already planned things around the Holiday Tour (didn't make any dining reservations on Saturday, made our proposed ride schedules already considering we'd get those 3 on the tour, etc.)... How strange that they decided to take out the rides as part of the tour but kept the cost the same!  I sincerely hope that what some other posters have said is true... tour price comes with some sort of "Line Hopper" tickets where you can enter thru fastpass lane or handicap entrance at some other time outside of the tour. 

I have been planning our trip for almost 2 months now and obsessively checking the website. They must have fairly recently updated the "Holiday Time Tour" page because it did originally still have the "includes riding holiday rides" or something to that effect. It seems kind of sneaky of them to not be explicitly saying "unlike previous years..." upfront-- both in print and over the phone while booking. Considering in all reviews prior the rides are highlighted as the things that makes it really worth it. 

I really want to do the tour especially for the reserved seating as well... but without the rides I don't know if it's still worth the money!


----------



## MacMama0930

DizHanna456 said:


> Wow! I just want to say THANK YOU  to this board and community for being awesome. Our trip is Dec 1-4 and I had already planned things around the Holiday Tour (didn't make any dining reservations on Saturday, made our proposed ride schedules already considering we'd get those 3 on the tour, etc.)... How strange that they decided to take out the rides as part of the tour but kept the cost the same!  I sincerely hope that what some other posters have said is true... tour price comes with some sort of "Line Hopper" tickets where you can enter thru fastpass lane or handicap entrance at some other time outside of the tour.
> 
> I have been planning our trip for almost 2 months now and obsessively checking the website. They must have fairly recently updated the "Holiday Time Tour" page because it did originally still have the "includes riding holiday rides" or something to that effect. It seems kind of sneaky of them to not be explicitly saying "unlike previous years..." upfront-- both in print and over the phone while booking. Considering in all reviews prior the rides are highlighted as the things that makes it really worth it.
> 
> I really want to do the tour especially for the reserved seating as well... but without the rides I don't know if it's still worth the money!



Yeah, I wasn't ready to pull the trigger and request a refund for our tour because I have a feeling something else is being added or offered to make up for it. I would hate to cancel and then find out it's something super awesome and then there's no more openings! My tour is on 11/14, so I will for sure let everyone on here know if there's any added surprises!


----------



## twinky

MacMama0930 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't ready to pull the trigger and request a refund for our tour because I have a feeling something else is being added or offered to make up for it. I would hate to cancel and then find out it's something super awesome and then there's no more openings! My tour is on 11/14, so I will for sure let everyone on here know if there's any added surprises!



Thanks MacMama! I look forward to your report! I'm hoping for the best... enjoy the tour and your trip!


----------



## kristabelle13

DizHanna456 said:


> It seems kind of sneaky of them to not be explicitly saying "unlike previous years..." upfront-- both in print and over the phone while booking.



To be fair to the CM on the phone I spoke with this morning, she told me within her first 3 sentences to me after I said I was inquiring to book the tour.


----------



## MacMama0930

kristabelle13 said:


> To be fair to the CM on the phone I spoke with this morning, she told me within her first 3 sentences to me after I said I was inquiring to book the tour.


I think that was because of all the negative feedback. When I called again today the CM said they just received an email this morning about the rides not being included, so I think they will be better from here on out about mentioning it.


----------



## MacMama0930

Is anyone else having trouble with the disney website? I keep getting error. Could they be updating something??!


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the disney website? I keep getting error. Could they be updating something??!




I like your thinking.  But I just refreshed that page I have been leaving open on my desktop and it reloaded just fine.

Keep thinking positive thoughts though!


----------



## mom2rtk

Anybody have any inside information or rumors about when they will be taping the Christmas parade this year? If you don't have a rumor, wanna start one?


----------



## jensenba

For those wondering about Mickey's Birthday Cavalcade, Here is what I spotted on the D23 website:

*Party at the Parks (and the Stores!)*
What better place to celebrate Mickey’s birthday than at Disney Parks and Disney Stores? Select locations at Disneyland and Walt Disney World Resorts and Disney Stores in the United States will have commemorative “Happy Birthday, Mickey!” buttons. If you’re at Disneyland Park on this special day, don’t miss a pre-parade birthday celebration for Mickey! And if you’re at Magic Kingdom Park, you can see a special birthday-themed edition of _Move It! Shake It! Dance & Play It! Street Party._


----------



## Angel Ariel

twinky said:


> So.... it sounds like more people should share their disappointment with this new arrangement, if they want Disney to consider adding back the rides to the Holiday Tour. I wonder what the motivation was for removing them?



Is there a guest services e-mail for disneyland? All I can find is the "send us a question" form on the website.  WDW has a guest relations e-mail you can just e-mail from your regular account.  If I have to use the form, I will, but I'd prefer e-mail if possible.  I was considering the holiday tour as I read the thread, but reading that the rides are no longer included, that's a deal breaker.  I'm happy to let Disney know that.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Anybody have any inside information or rumors about when they will be taping the Christmas parade this year? If you don't have a rumor, wanna start one?



WDW is taping from Nov. 9-13th.  Parade will be taped in DLR this year (no parade in the FL taping) - no word on when the DLR taping will be.

Source: Attractions Magazine


----------



## Nonsuch

Steven G said:


> I asked her about the lack of rides, and I'm sure this is at least partly her speculation, but she said that she believes it was done because the rides were taking too much time and they wanted to add additional talks in DCA as well flesh out the talks in DL.


Purely my speculation, but perhaps removing attractions from the Holiday Tour will increase demand for VIP Tours.


----------



## hotfiregal

MacMama0930 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't ready to pull the trigger and request a refund for our tour because I have a feeling something else is being added or offered to make up for it. I would hate to cancel and then find out it's something super awesome and then there's no more openings! My tour is on 11/14, so I will for sure let everyone on here know if there's any added surprises!


Please keep us informed! We are going the 18th of December... So with your imput, I'll know if I should book it or not.


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> WDW is taping from Nov. 9-13th.  Parade will be taped in DLR this year (no parade in the FL taping) - no word on when the DLR taping will be.
> 
> Source: Attractions Magazine




Yeah, my poor friend who is going to WDW in a couple weeks now has parade taping to contend with on one of her MK days. She has had stuff coming at her from all sides on this trip and is just ready to give up. So that got me wondering when they would be taping at DL. I'm thinking it was early December last year, but you just never know.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Angel Ariel said:


> Is there a guest services e-mail for disneyland? All I can find is the "send us a question" form on the website.  WDW has a guest relations e-mail you can just e-mail from your regular account.  If I have to use the form, I will, but I'd prefer e-mail if possible.  I was considering the holiday tour as I read the thread, but reading that the rides are no longer included, that's a deal breaker.  I'm happy to let Disney know that.



guest.services@disneyland.com

Also, on the Disneyland site there is a "Contact" page where you can email from there.  I can't seem to copy & paste the web page for some reason.  From the Disneyland site they have a simple form to fill out with your contact info and what your concerns or questions are. You can also send compliments about CM's that were helpful. 

 They send a immediate reply response letter stating : 

"Greetings from the Disneyland® Resort! 

Thank you for writing to us. We sincerely appreciate your loyalty to Disney and value the time you took to share your thoughts. 

I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the nature of your request and the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within four days. 

If you are visiting the Disneyland Resort within the next two weeks and need immediate assistance, please call us at (714) 781-4565, Monday through Friday between the hours of 8:00am and 5:00pm (PST). We may also be reached Saturday and Sunday between the hours of 8:00am and 4:00pm (PST). 

Again, thank you for your message. We look forward to assisting you soon. 

Sincerely, 





Janet 
Director, Guest Experience Services"

A lot of times they call you and talk to you about your concerns or issues.


----------



## twinky

cinder-ellah said:


> guest.services@disneyland.com
> 
> Also, on the Disneyland site there is a "Contact" page where you can email from there.  I can't seem to copy & paste the web page for some reason.  From the Disneyland site they have a simple form to fill out with your contact info and what your concerns or questions are. You can also send compliments about CM's that were helpful.



Thanks, cinder-ellah, for providing this helpful info. My mother shared her two eight cents over the phone, but it won't hurt to follow up via email as well...


----------



## cinder-ellah

twinky said:


> Thanks, cinder-ellah, for providing this helpful info. My mother shared her two eight cents over the phone, but it won't hurt to follow up via email as well...


Just my opinion & experiences, but from responses email vs phone calls as to any concerns, complaints or commenting on experiences both good & bad, it seems like the emails get directed to someone that has more knowledge about certain areas / situations.  And phone call follow ups from Disney seem to be more specialized to your email than standard phone calls.  Just my experiences. 
I feel like emails give me the opportunity to make sure I have included all details I want to relay to Disney.


----------



## grannyminnie

cinder-ellah said:


> Just my opinion & experiences, but from responses email vs phone calls as to any concerns, complaints or commenting on experiences both good & bad, it seems like the emails get directed to someone that has more knowledge about certain areas / situations.  And phone call follow ups from Disney seem to be more specialized to your email than standard phone calls.  Just my experiences.
> I feel like emails give me the opportunity to make sure I have included all details I want to relay to Disney.


No one has mentioned the "perk" of parade seating as being of some value.  I hope like some others that we will be given some sort of fastpass to at least one of the rides.  I know HM is the only one with the offered fastpass.  I wish I could book a vip seat for the fireworks without paying near college tuition money (per hr for the VIP tour).  That would be worth more to me!  Isn't the press of humanity on Main St. and around the hub awful?!?


----------



## mom2rtk

grannyminnie said:


> No one has mentioned the "perk" of parade seating as being of some value.  I hope like some others that we will be given some sort of fastpass to at least one of the rides.  I know HM is the only one with the offered fastpass.  I wish I could book a vip seat for the fireworks without paying near college tuition money (per hr for the VIP tour).  That would be worth more to me!  Isn't the press of humanity on Main St. and around the hub awful?!?




The parade seating is spectacular. I'm just not sure I would give up 2 to 3 hours of park time to get it without also getting the ride access (especially since we've done the tour before and heard a lot of the stories). I really think the only way they are giving out fastpasses with this tour is if people complain and make a big stink.


----------



## grannyminnie

mom2rtk said:


> The parade seating is spectacular. I'm just not sure I would give up 2 to 3 hours of park time to get it without also getting the ride access (especially since we've done the tour before and heard a lot of the stories). I really think the only way they are giving out fastpasses with this tour is if people complain and make a big stink.


Well, judging by what I've read here so far, people are upset, and are telling the CMs.   The old saying, "the squeaky wheel gets the grease" might not work with the Disney suits tho!  Since I've never seen the Christmas overlay on the Jungle Cruise, that's the one I'm most interested in.  If I go to IASW, I'll have another song in my head all day!


----------



## MacMama0930

grannyminnie said:


> No one has mentioned the "perk" of parade seating as being of some value.  I hope like some others that we will be given some sort of fastpass to at least one of the rides.  I know HM is the only one with the offered fastpass.  I wish I could book a vip seat for the fireworks without paying near college tuition money (per hr for the VIP tour).  That would be worth more to me!  Isn't the press of humanity on Main St. and around the hub awful?!?



That is the biggest perk for me, which is why I didn't cancel mine. With MM and a good touring plan, I plan on hitting those rides on my own anyway. My tour starts at 2pm which normally sees the busiest times in the park, so I'm ok with "giving up" those hours for the tour. Plus, I'm still kind of hoping they throw in something else. The wording of "to better enhance the people's experience" has me thinking they have something up their sleeve. But that may just be hopeful thinking.


----------



## mom2rtk

That watched pot finally boiled! Paint the Night is back on the schedule. Oddly, the first day I see it is the 18th. Stay tuned. There could be more fine tuning.


----------



## Abbey1

mom2rtk said:


> That watched pot finally boiled! Paint the Night is back on the schedule. Oddly, the first day I see it is the 18th. Stay tuned. There could be more fine tuning.



Eek! So it seems like it will show twice nightly on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. So glad we will be able to catch it on our arrival night!


----------



## mom2rtk

Abbey1 said:


> Eek! So it seems like it will show twice nightly on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. So glad we will be able to catch it on our arrival night!




But not on opening weekend of the holiday season, which is also Veteran's Day and race weekend .  Maybe the refurb won't be done by then?


----------



## cinder-ellah

mom2rtk said:


> That watched pot finally boiled! Paint the Night is back on the schedule. Oddly, the first day I see it is the 18th. Stay tuned. There could be more fine tuning.



Wahoo ! ! !    Showing for the 1st weekend in Dec, atleast Fri and Sat, so far.


----------



## grannyminnie

mom2rtk said:


> But not on opening weekend of the holiday season, which is also Veteran's Day and race weekend .  Maybe the refurb won't be done by then?


And I was so in hopes that it would show then, since this is when I'm there!


----------



## mom2rtk

grannyminnie said:


> And I was so in hopes that it would show then, since this is when I'm there!




That stinks! Maybe there will be updates still? Or maybe they will be able to add it closer to the date once they know it will be ready? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

We leave on the 17th..................really, really, really sad right now. 

And I noticed its scheduled every night from the 18th, not just the weekends. Can't believe we miss it by one day. Did I mention I was sad.


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> We leave on the 17th..................really, really, really sad right now.




UGH. I would be too. Fingers crossed that they are able to add more nights.


----------



## JessP81

So excited about Paint The Night!  Now I am hoping theyou announce a special package for dining with a reserved viewing Area! We made blue bayou reservations just in case with hopes we could upgrade our reservation to such a package!,


----------



## kristabelle13

LOL I love how I've been missing Paint the Night so much but I've coincidentally planned my trips so I was there the last day back in September and now the first day it's back in November.  (Minus a quick jaunt next week that was last minute lol)


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

I'm waiting for the official announcement on the Disney parks blog. I am hanging onto a very thin glimmer of hope that it will start the same  day the holiday festivities start on the 10th. To miss it by one day.......sad!


----------



## MacMama0930

I'm having to completely change my reservations, including the tour and WOC Dessert Party. I'm hell bent on seeing PtN!!! If it's not on the schedule before the 18th, I highly doubt it'll show up. It looks like it's just Thanksgiving break and weekends.


----------



## grannyminnie

This PTN parade must be something else!!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Crushed!!!!! We head home on the 18th! I really hope something changes and we get a chance to catch itat somepoint. I know my little ones would love it and would be amazed......and of course so would I. Uuugh!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

grannyminnie said:


> This PTN parade must be something else!!



Yep, it's the best parade they have ever done ( in my opinion! ). We have someone coming with us this year who has never been to Disneyland before and we would have loved for him to see it. Plus, it's the only thing I have ever sat on Main Street for two hours to see! But, as I say, we will still have a magical time no matter what. We come over from Australia so need to make the most of every second.


----------



## MacMama0930

Christina-B-Na said:


> Crushed!!!!! We head home on the 18th! I really hope something changes and we get a chance to catch itat somepoint. I know my little ones would love it and would be amazed......and of course so would I. Uuugh!



Feedback feedback feedback!! Send emails, call, anything!! I know I am! Maybe with enough feedback, they'll add it!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Oh 


Christina-B-Na said:


> Crushed!!!!! We head home on the 18th! I really hope something changes and we get a chance to catch itat somepoint. I know my little ones would love it and would be amazed......and of course so would I. Uuugh!


I know that feeling! We leave on the 17th, back to Australia........we were so so close!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

It looks like (or maybe just wishful thinking) they are still populating the schedule. I noticed several areas where it said " schedule unavailable". WOC isnt even listed. Crossing fingers for a little magic!!


----------



## MacMama0930

Christina-B-Na said:


> It looks like (or maybe just wishful thinking) they are still populating the schedule. I noticed several areas where it said " schedule unavailable". WOC isnt even listed. Crossing fingers for a little magic!!



That's odd that WOC isn't listed yet because I have reservations for the dessert party on the 14th. Normally they don't let you make reservations until the time is finalized. Anyways, I decided not to move my dates around. If PtN shockingly makes an appearance, yay! And if not, I'll still have an amazing time!


----------



## Drcbelle

Looks like we'll miss it too unless they add some weekday dates!  Oh well, happy for those that do get to see it and for all of us waiting to plan!!


----------



## jonahsmommy

I am so sorry for all of you that will miss PTN. Friday, November 18th will be our only day at DL so I'm thrilled but on the other hand, I know it will be extremely busy. Where is everyone seeing this information? I keep checking the DL website and it doesn't seem to show up for me, just the hours. 
ETA: just found it.  
Has there been a PTN dessert party before?


----------



## cinder-ellah

jonahsmommy said:


> I am so sorry for all of you that will miss PTN. Friday, November 18th will be our only day at DL so I'm thrilled but on the other hand, I know it will be extremely busy. Where is everyone seeing this information? I keep checking the DL website and it doesn't seem to show up for me, just the hours.
> Has there been a PTN dessert party before?


.  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/disneyland/paint-the-night-parade/ 
Click on the calendar icon and then pick a date to see if it's scheduled or not.  I think Nov 18th is the first its listed.


----------



## cinder-ellah

cinder-ellah said:


> .  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/disneyland/paint-the-night-parade/
> Click on the calendar icon and then pick a date to see if it's scheduled or not.  I think Nov 18th is the first its listed.



There has been an Aladdins Oasis  or Blue Bayou package for PTNP that included a meal and reserved seating.  

I haven't seen anything offered yet for Nov / Dec.   I'm stalking the Dis and DL site hoping it will be offered again.


----------



## lorijohnhill

What do the crowds tend to be like the week of 12/5-12/10?? Is there anything that happens in that time frame that I need to watch out for? I have never been in this time frame, so it is all new to me as far as planning goes.


----------



## lunaland

lorijohnhill said:


> What do the crowds tend to be like the week of 12/5-12/10?? Is there anything that happens in that time frame that I need to watch out for? I have never been in this time frame, so it is all new to me as far as planning goes.



We go this week every year.  Its busy.  Normally Candlelight falls during that time frame but this year it will be just before.  That should cut down on the congestion on Main Street.  We are actually really sad to miss it this year.  Its a wonderful time to go, though.  Not as bad as closer to Christmas.  Can be cold, though.


----------



## hsmamato2

mom2rtk said:


> That watched pot finally boiled! Paint the Night is back on the schedule. Oddly, the first day I see it is the 18th. Stay tuned. There could be more fine tuning.


----------



## hsmamato2

JessP81 said:


> So excited about Paint The Night!  Now I am hoping theyou announce a special package for dining with a reserved viewing Area! We made blue bayou reservations just in case with hopes we could upgrade our reservation to such a package!,


if you make a res, can you upgrade it if its offered?


----------



## mom2rtk

So I was just looking at my trip plans and checking to see if park hours changed since they added PTN....... and I see the times for the Christmas parade have been changed on Wed 11/16. It had been listed as one running at 4:15. Now there are 2 runs, one at 10:30 and one at 1:15. That seems pretty unusual.

Any guesses what might be up? I was planning on that being one of our less crowded days, but that has me concerned they are up to something......


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> So I was just looking at my trip plans and checking to see if park hours changed since they added PTN....... and I see the times for the Christmas parade have been changed on Wed 11/16. It had been listed as one running at 4:15. Now there are 2 runs, one at 10:30 and one at 1:15. That seems pretty unusual.
> 
> Any guesses what might be up? I was planning on that being one of our less crowded days, but that has me concerned they are up to something......



That seems really weird! And it's only on that day! Hmmmmm.....?


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> That seems really weird! And it's only on that day! Hmmmmm.....?




Yes, definitely odd.

I'm still waiting for them to dump a parade taping day into the calendar somewhere, although running the regular Christmas parade at 10:30 doesn't seem like an indication of that.

I'm sure there's another shoe to drop with this.


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> So I was just looking at my trip plans and checking to see if park hours changed since they added PTN....... and I see the times for the Christmas parade have been changed on Wed 11/16. It had been listed as one running at 4:15. Now there are 2 runs, one at 10:30 and one at 1:15. That seems pretty unusual.
> 
> Any guesses what might be up? I was planning on that being one of our less crowded days, but that has me concerned they are up to something......



The tour time is still at 2pm on Wednesday, which doesn't make much sense, as preferred viewing for the parade is supposed to be the finale.


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> The tour time is still at 2pm on Wednesday, which doesn't make much sense, as preferred viewing for the parade is supposed to be the finale.




Hmmmm...... Makes no sense at all. Maybe I'll call later and pretend I want to book and ask them about it.

If anyone here has a tour booked that day, it's worth taking a look.

I really just hope it's a mistake and that it changes back.


----------



## rentayenta

When do they generally tape the Christmas Parade?


----------



## mom2rtk

rentayenta said:


> When do they generally tape the Christmas Parade?


It used to be in early November sometime but moved to December last year I believe. I would sure love to hear more details on anything anyone has heard about it this year.


----------



## rentayenta

mom2rtk said:


> It used to be in early November sometime but moved to December last year I believe. I would sure love to hear more details on anything anyone has heard about it this year.



That's what I thought; usually before Thanksgiving. I am really hoping we don't overlap with the day they are taping.  I would also love the details. We cannot move our trip regardless so I guess I don't really need to know.


----------



## mom2rtk

rentayenta said:


> That's what I thought; usually before Thanksgiving. I am really hoping we don't overlap with the day they are taping.  I would also love the details. We cannot move our trip regardless so I guess I don't really need to know.




I would love to hear what has happened on parade taping days in the past and whether these bizarre parade times might be some sort of indication that's what's going on.

We can't move our trip either. But dang, I'm getting weary of getting no information until the bitter end.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Whats with all the secrecy this year?? They have to know when they are taping as Im sure whatever celeb hosts are lined up for it...are done so WELL in advance. This is such a bizarre year!  Entertainment schedule not populated more than a couple of weeks, random closures (critter country), lack of info about holiday festivities...etc. My vacay is locked in as well and I am thankful for the trip in general but I'd at least like to know what I'm in store for and be able to plan accordingly. How can people make educated reservations for things without having any sense of whats going on on which days!?! Uuugh! I'm trying to not be rigid or have a particular schedule for this trip.....but I'm also not a "wing it" kinda girl! Ha!


----------



## JessP81

hsmamato2 said:


> if you make a res, can you upgrade it if its offered?


We did this once before with the fantasmic package.......so I have my hopes out it would be the same.


----------



## DizHanna456

Were there also lunch packages available for PtN?


----------



## cinder-ellah

DizHanna456 said:


> Were there also lunch packages available for PtN?


Aladdin's Oasis had lunch with seating for PTNP.   I don't remember if the Blue Bayou had lunch or just dinner.


----------



## vault19dweller

Hello!!!! 

I have some questions about the 3rd and 4th of December  

I, like a few others here, am super excited for PtN to be retuning over the holidays. 
We're from Australia and due to family stuff we were unable to make any of the 60th celebrations - so this will be our first & probably last chance to see it.

The schedule for the weekend of the 3rd and 4th if December has just been released, it looks like for both days we'll have:
- Christmas parade: 1pm & 3.15pm
- Holiday fireworks: 8.45pm
- Paint the night: 10.45pm

Though their event schedule is unavailable, I've heard this weekend might also be the weekend for the candlelight procesional?
I'm not 100% though because I can't see it on the official schedule yet. 
Guess it could explain why PtN is running only once, and so late. 

I can't see BB reservations for PtN yet, but would this be needed for such a late showing? 
Would it be better to see it on the Saturday (with Sunday as a backup, in case something crops up on Sat?) or the Sunday? (I'm guessing more people wouldnt want a late night with work / school on Monday?)
Should I just try to keep that time on both nights free, given this is our only ever chance to catch it and I'm super keen on it? 

Having the candlelight processional, 2 x christmas parade, fireworks, and PtN all on the same night (two nights in a row) sounds like a logistical nightmare for them, but I guess they must have a way to make it work somehow! I sure don't envy those back stage (in fact I'm super appreciatve for all the hard work that will be going in to make this all happen)

Tbh I picked the first week of December because that's the only month we have this year for travel, and heard that was the lowest crowd option for that month, but with all these events I'm assuming instead it will probably be huge crowds. 

Also, I get the idea of the candlelight processional, but have never seen it either.
I'm probably 50/50 on it, like it'd be cool to see, but if it's over-the-top / sardines-in-a-can crowded, or needs to have hours or waiting to get a good spot I'd probably pass... though if I did pass not sure how to avoid that (hop to DCA during candlelight, then back for PtN, or that might be more trouble than what it's worth?) 
Is there any way to get a reserved type area for candlelight (like dining packages)? 
Is there more than one of these per night?

Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## Mamato4boys

Does anyone know how/if PtN typically affects wait times on rides?  We will be there Nov 18th, and unfortunately, my family has no interest in watching it. I'm not a huge parade fan myself, but I was kind of looking forward to seeing what the hype is about.  However, my husband has decided to take the 2 little guys back to the hotel early that night and get some rest (we leave for home at 4am Saturday and have a 14 hour drive ahead of us) and my two older boys said they want to use the time to squeeze in as many rides as possible on our last night.  I'm hoping a combination of people waiting for the parades and fireworks, us saving Rider Swap passes from earlier in the day, and FPs will mean we can get on several things, despite Friday evenings being pretty crowded and (the first night of??) PtN returning probably bringing in a lot more people.


----------



## Niltiac

vault19dweller said:


> Though their event schedule is unavailable, I've heard this weekend might also be the weekend for the candlelight procesional?
> I'm not 100% though because I can't see it on the official schedule yet.
> Guess it could explain why PtN is running only once, and so late.


I'll try to fill you in on what I know about the candlelight processional.  First of all, you won't see it on the official calendar because it's not advertised as a public event.  It can usually be assumed that it's going to be the first weekend of December, but we don't have any official confirmation unless one of the invited guests comes on here and informs us. 


vault19dweller said:


> Also, I get the idea of the candlelight processional, but have never seen it either.
> I'm probably 50/50 on it, like it'd be cool to see, but if it's over-the-top / sardines-in-a-can crowded, or needs to have hours or waiting to get a good spot I'd probably pass... though if I did pass not sure how to avoid that (hop to DCA during candlelight, then back for PtN, or that might be more trouble than what it's worth?)
> Is there any way to get a reserved type area for candlelight (like dining packages)?
> Is there more than one of these per night?


Officially, it's not really _for_ the general public, it's for special invited guests, VIPs, members of club 33, etc.  All of the real seating (except for a few benches) are reserved for these guests, and anyone else who wants to watch can fill in the standing areas around/behind the seating.  I have heard of instances where they have extra seats available and give them away randomly to people who are waiting for standing spots too, but don't count on it.  They don't really make an effort to make sure there's lots of space available since the event is primarily for those seated VIP guests, but they do rope off the areas where you're allowed to stand to help with traffic flow. 

If you decide to watch it, there are typically two showings per night.  If you want a bench seat, I think you'll have to wait a very long time - possibly all day.  But if you just want a reasonable standing spot, you don't have to wait too long.  I watched the second showing last year, and I waited in line for my spot while the first show was going on.  I don't remember how long I waited, but it was at the end of a long day and I had a curb seat, so it wasn't a bad wait.  I've heard that the second showing is less crowded than the first.  We were able to get spots right behind the benches for a pretty good view, but since the singers/speakers are on a raised area, I think it would be pretty easy to have an ok view from elsewhere. 

If you decide not to watch it, I don't think it's necessary to hop over to DCA.  The performance takes place at the very front of the park, so it only affects those who are on their way in and out of the park or who are trying to shop on Main Street.  So you might be more encumbered by it if you decide to park hop than if you just stay put in Disneyland.  As long as you don't go wandering up to the front of Main Street, you can run all around Disneyland without noticing the processional at all.  I would just plan to spend my evening going on rides, up until the point where you want to stake out a spot for PtN.  Speaking of which, the people waiting for the second processional last year were in a roped off area that included part of the sidewalk, so once those people stood up to go into the processional area, other people were able to snag those curb spots for the PtN.  I can't guarantee it will be situated the same way this year though.  Also be aware that there is likely to be one-way traffic enforced on Main Street as the night goes on, so if you want to get a parade spot or do anything else on Main Street, give yourself extra time in case you find yourself needing to loop around the processional to get to the side of the street you want.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Mamato4boys said:


> Does anyone know how/if PtN typically affects wait times on rides?


I was in DL twice during PTN and both times, they completely closed off Fantasyland. It made it very difficult to get around in the park and the wait times for the other rides were really long. I don't know if they closed off Fantasyland because of PTN or for a different reason, but it happened both times at the same time.


----------



## hsmamato2

so..... in regard to my other question thread...... I get the whole WOC party, the seating,etc without a huge wait for the show....as for PTN,since it's a parade, and I am gonna try to view it from somewhere in the back of the park like the river or small world, would a package be as desirable? I'm thinking of cost here vs. what you get..... If there are two parades,and we stay for the late one,avoiding the main st crush,would we be ok doing that? anyone have a map of parade routes for DLR?


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> so..... in regard to my other question thread...... I get the whole WOC party, the seating,etc without a huge wait for the show....as for PTN,since it's a parade, and I am gonna try to view it from somewhere in the back of the park like the river or small world, would a package be as desirable? I'm thinking of cost here vs. what you get..... If there are two parades,and we stay for the late one,avoiding the main st crush,would we be ok doing that? anyone have a map of parade routes for DLR?




The parade comes from Small World past the Matterhorn, then turns right before the Hub and goes down Main Street. Flip that for the second parade if there are 2 that day.

If they were to do an Aladdin's boxed lunch deal again, that reserved area was back near Small World.


----------



## Abbey1

I don't quite understand why the Christmas parade is only shown during daylight hours on weekdays, if there is no PTN parade on those days. Wouldn't they be able to run it a bit later? I was hoping to see it at night.


----------



## mom2rtk

Abbey1 said:


> I don't quite understand why the Christmas parade is only shown during daylight hours on weekdays, if there is no PTN parade on those days. Wouldn't they be able to run it a bit later? I was hoping to see it at night.




I agree with that. It really is a gorgeous parade at night. That makes no sense.


----------



## hsmamato2

mom2rtk said:


> The parade comes from Small World past the Matterhorn, then turns right before the Hub and goes down Main Street. Flip that for the second parade if there are 2 that day.
> 
> If they were to do an Aladdin's boxed lunch deal again, that reserved area was back near Small World.


Thanks! So  say they have 2 PTN parades at night, the 7 pm would start at Small world- the 10 pm would start on main street? (sorry to sound dense,trying to picture this in my head) b/c where you watch also sometimes changes the times it starts in one area or another....


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> Thanks! So  say they have 2 PTN parades at night, the 7 pm would start at Small world- the 10 pm would start on main street? (sorry to sound dense,trying to picture this in my head) b/c where you watch also sometimes changes the times it starts in one area or another....




That's my understanding.


----------



## MacMama0930

Abbey1 said:


> I don't quite understand why the Christmas parade is only shown during daylight hours on weekdays, if there is no PTN parade on those days. Wouldn't they be able to run it a bit later? I was hoping to see it at night.



That's how I'm feeling  
That's why I thought for sure PTN would sneak in on those evenings. I got over the initial disappointment of not catching PTN on my trip, but I really wish they'd do an evening parade if they aren't doing PTN. There's something extra special about a Christmas parade at night...


----------



## cinder-ellah

Casey has great illustrations and details about the parade routes : 
http://dlrprepschool.com/all-about-parades-at-disneyland/


----------



## cinder-ellah

For WOC under "Entertainment" on the DL site, it does not show any times available for the show Nov 10 - Dec 4.
But if you look at the WOC Dessert Party to make "Reservations" ..... those dates and times are available.
And it allows me to make reservations.
Am I overlooking something or is it a computer glitch ?


----------



## Abbey1

cinder-ellah said:


> For WOC under "Entertainment" on the DL site, it does not show any times available for the show Nov 10 - Dec 4.
> But if you look at the WOC Dessert Party to make "Reservations" ..... those dates and times are available.
> And it allows me to make reservations.
> Am I overlooking something or is it a computer glitch ?



They just haven't added all of the entertainment to the schedule yet. I made reservations for the dessert party for the first week of December.


----------



## marivigi

cinder-ellah said:


> guest.services@disneyland.com
> 
> Also, on the Disneyland site there is a "Contact" page where you can email from there.  I can't seem to copy & paste the web page for some reason.  From the Disneyland site they have a simple form to fill out with your contact info and what your concerns or questions are. You can also send compliments about CM's that were helpful.
> 
> They send a immediate reply response letter stating :
> 
> "Greetings from the Disneyland® Resort!
> 
> Thank you for writing to us. We sincerely appreciate your loyalty to Disney and value the time you took to share your thoughts.
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the nature of your request and the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within four days.
> 
> If you are visiting the Disneyland Resort within the next two weeks and need immediate assistance, please call us at (714) 781-4565, Monday through Friday between the hours of 8:00am and 5:00pm (PST). We may also be reached Saturday and Sunday between the hours of 8:00am and 4:00pm (PST).
> 
> Again, thank you for your message. We look forward to assisting you soon.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet
> Director, Guest Experience Services"
> 
> A lot of times they call you and talk to you about your concerns or issues.


Thank you!

Just sent my 2 cents!


----------



## Mamato4boys

cruisehopeful said:


> I was in DL twice during PTN and both times, they completely closed off Fantasyland. It made it very difficult to get around in the park and the wait times for the other rides were really long. I don't know if they closed off Fantasyland because of PTN or for a different reason, but it happened both times at the same time.



Well darn... not what I wanted to hear.  But thanks for the response! Maybe we will head over to DCA and do some last minute things over there.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Mamato4boys said:


> Well darn... not what I wanted to hear.  But thanks for the response! Maybe we will head over to DCA and do some last minute things over there.


I was told it was closed because of the fireworks for visitor safety in Fantasyland. The Monorail also stops running during the fireworks. 
Teacups usually stay open.  Its Magical to ride the Teacups during the fireworks show !
They open back up when the fire marshal's give the all clear.  
Its a Small World also reopens after the "all clear".
Usually within 20 minutes after the fireworks.


----------



## pixleyyy

Do we know what fireworks will be shown in December? Is there a Christmas fireworks? Are they doing Fantasy in the sky?


----------



## fsjking

pixleyyy said:


> Do we know what fireworks will be shown in December? Is there a Christmas fireworks? Are they doing Fantasy in the sky?



So far every day in December(up to the 5th) is showing Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks


----------



## Niltiac

Mamato4boys said:


> Well darn... not what I wanted to hear.  But thanks for the response! Maybe we will head over to DCA and do some last minute things over there.


I'm pretty sure it's not because of the parade. I've been on Alice during PtN, so I know fantasyland is not always closed during the parade, and in fact I found almost all fantasyland rides were walk on during the parade that night. That was during candlelight processional weekend last year. I think they close it during fireworks, and if fireworks are scheduled right before/after the parade you might find fantasyland closed.


----------



## pixleyyy

fsjking said:


> So far every day in December(up to the 5th) is showing Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks


Where do you see that? I'm sure I'm missing something but I looked online and didn't see it.


----------



## closetmickey

If WoC is shown twice, is the dessert party always/only for the first showing?


----------



## fsjking

pixleyyy said:


> Where do you see that? I'm sure I'm missing something but I looked online and didn't see it.



Got to the Calendar, Click on Day View, then change to the date you want to look at.


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> The tour time is still at 2pm on Wednesday, which doesn't make much sense, as preferred viewing for the parade is supposed to be the finale.




OK, so I did go ahead and call to inquire about a tour. First, it's sold out that day. But I told them I'd still like to understand what's going on with the parades that day. She didn't know and put me on hold twice to ask her manager and to escalate the issue. No answer. She said it might be a mistake. I won't hold my breath on that. But I'll call back later today or tomorrow and see if they got an answer.


----------



## jenbright

I just called to check details for the Holiday Time Tour.  The cast member confirmed that it does not include rides this year, but does include a fast pass for the Haunted Mansion (don't believe anyone else has posted that info yet).  I asked about the VIP tour at the same time and the holiday pricing is $550/hour for a 6 hour minimum.


----------



## MacMama0930

jenbright said:


> I just called to check details for the Holiday Time Tour.  The cast member confirmed that it does not include rides this year, but does include a fast pass for the Haunted Mansion (don't believe anyone else has posted that info yet).  I asked about the VIP tour at the same time and the holiday pricing is $550/hour for a 6 hour minimum.



Dang, that's steep! But that's good news on the Fast Pass for Haunted Mansion. I was hoping they'd throw in something! I'm still really looking forward it - primarily for the holiday parade seating!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenbright said:


> I just called to check details for the Holiday Time Tour.  The cast member confirmed that it does not include rides this year, but does include a fast pass for the Haunted Mansion (don't believe anyone else has posted that info yet).  I asked about the VIP tour at the same time and the holiday pricing is $550/hour for a 6 hour minimum.




But that's for something like 10 people. You could take a bunch of your DIS friends!


----------



## DizHanna456

jenbright said:


> I just called to check details for the Holiday Time Tour.  The cast member confirmed that it does not include rides this year, but does include a fast pass for the Haunted Mansion (don't believe anyone else has posted that info yet).  I asked about the VIP tour at the same time and the holiday pricing is $550/hour for a 6 hour minimum.



Thanks so much jenbright for getting that info! That's awesome.


----------



## lunaland

vault19dweller said:


> Hello!!!!
> 
> I have some questions about the 3rd and 4th of December
> 
> I, like a few others here, am super excited for PtN to be retuning over the holidays.
> We're from Australia and due to family stuff we were unable to make any of the 60th celebrations - so this will be our first & probably last chance to see it.
> 
> The schedule for the weekend of the 3rd and 4th if December has just been released, it looks like for both days we'll have:
> - Christmas parade: 1pm & 3.15pm
> - Holiday fireworks: 8.45pm
> - Paint the night: 10.45pm
> 
> Though their event schedule is unavailable, I've heard this weekend might also be the weekend for the candlelight procesional?
> I'm not 100% though because I can't see it on the official schedule yet.
> Guess it could explain why PtN is running only once, and so late.
> 
> I can't see BB reservations for PtN yet, but would this be needed for such a late showing?
> Would it be better to see it on the Saturday (with Sunday as a backup, in case something crops up on Sat?) or the Sunday? (I'm guessing more people wouldnt want a late night with work / school on Monday?)
> Should I just try to keep that time on both nights free, given this is our only ever chance to catch it and I'm super keen on it?
> 
> Having the candlelight processional, 2 x christmas parade, fireworks, and PtN all on the same night (two nights in a row) sounds like a logistical nightmare for them, but I guess they must have a way to make it work somehow! I sure don't envy those back stage (in fact I'm super appreciatve for all the hard work that will be going in to make this all happen)
> 
> Tbh I picked the first week of December because that's the only month we have this year for travel, and heard that was the lowest crowd option for that month, but with all these events I'm assuming instead it will probably be huge crowds.
> 
> Also, I get the idea of the candlelight processional, but have never seen it either.
> I'm probably 50/50 on it, like it'd be cool to see, but if it's over-the-top / sardines-in-a-can crowded, or needs to have hours or waiting to get a good spot I'd probably pass... though if I did pass not sure how to avoid that (hop to DCA during candlelight, then back for PtN, or that might be more trouble than what it's worth?)
> Is there any way to get a reserved type area for candlelight (like dining packages)?
> Is there more than one of these per night?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions!



We have done Candlelight each year during our December trip since 2012.  Prior to that we actually spent about 10 years avoiding it due to the crowds. I'm crushed that we'll miss it this year but there was no way for it to workout with our schedule this time.  So I can tell you how it's worked for us either way. If you decide not to go, I'd recommend either staying in the back of the park or going over to DCA. They will be most likely be using the bypasses on Main Street to get people in and out.  It will be crowded that weekend, but as long as we stayed out of the way we never found it terrible.  Even since we've gone to Candlelight whichever day we don't go we have managed to still have fun and get stuff done.  We usually spend the early morning in Disneyland and then the rest of the day at DCA. 

If you do decide to see Candlelight- and if you enjoy Christmas I really, really cannot recommend it enough- choose which day and time you are going to try and see it ahead of time.  It's shown twice on Saturday and Sunday, at 5:30 and 8:00.  There are major benefits to both shows.  Lines are longer for the first, but if you line up for the second you will see most of the first show.  Except for last year, I have gotten a seat every year.  This means lining up early! Last year we tried a different strategy.  My friend is not as big of a fan of Candlelight as I am and really didn't want to wait for a seat, but wanted to see both narrators. We ate dinner at Carnation Cafe, paid early, and dashed outside and into line the minute that the choir started Hallelujah (end of show). We ended up just behind the chairs with one row of people standing in front of us.  Not terrible! Especially considering how long we usually wait.


----------



## MacMama0930

I had been second guessing my PPH stay for next month, but got such a good deal, plus the AP rate included extra goodies so I was pretty set on keeping what I had. But I've still been crazily refreshing the hotel reservation page on the website and wham...out of nowhere, a AP rate standard room at the DLH popped up so I booked it! Yay! I was really happy. We stayed there a couple weeks ago and just loved it. I'm glad we'll be staying there. And I thought you had to kind of "pick a fast pass" for a specific ride as part of the AP package but the CM told me it's a totally generic fast pass that you can use at ANY attraction, including ones that don't use Fast Passes...for any time! Which will be great for us to use on either Sunday night (we won't get to the park until 3:00pm, so who knows if fast passes will even still be available! Or possibly for ToT last check out, which doesn't use FPs. So yay! AND when I told her about my initial disappointment on PtN not being there. She said "well you know...we're always supposed to say that schedules are subject to change". And she said it with some kind of sneakiness in her voice. Maybe it's just hopeful thinking, but she didn't just say "ya, I'm sorry, it's not going to show until the 18th". So who knows. And now I heard the holiday tour does include a FP for Haunted Mansion. So, I feel like I'm getting my share of pixie dust...which makes me so happy!!


----------



## ashnjam

So no PTN during our trip...bummed.


----------



## DizHanna456

Does anybody know/have any guesses if the Holiday Tour is still offered during Candlelight? I see that the Christmas parade is moved up on 12/3 and 12/4 presumably for Candlelight... would the tour be moved up too?


----------



## MacMama0930

DizHanna456 said:


> Does anybody know/have any guesses if the Holiday Tour is still offered during Candlelight? I see that the Christmas parade is moved up on 12/3 and 12/4 presumably for Candlelight... would the tour be moved up too?



It doesn't appear to be offered on those days. It's on the 5th, but not the 3rd or 4th. But like Disney loves to say...everything is subject to change!


----------



## DizHanna456

MacMama0930 said:


> It doesn't appear to be offered on those days. It's on the 5th, but not the 3rd or 4th. But like Disney loves to say...everything is subject to change!



Thanks! D'oh, I didn't realize the calendar on the page was up and operational. Will also be there the 2nd so I'll book for that day.


----------



## Abbey1

I can't wrap my head around the fact that the Holiday season starts in *16* days and we still have no information about the new Festival of Holidays, no official announcement about the full PTN schedule, no more info on the new WOC show... It's crazy!


----------



## MacMama0930

Abbey1 said:


> I can't wrap my head around the fact that the Holiday season starts in *16* days and we still have no information about the new Festival of Holidays, no official announcement about the full PTN schedule, no more info on the new WOC show... It's crazy!



I'm starting to think that PtN is what it is. Thanksgiving week and then weekends. I can't wrap my head around the fact that they aren't showing it on the FIRST weekend of the holiday season! 
I agree with you, it's bonkers that WOC isn't even on the entertainment schedule after November 9th!


----------



## audrey2580

*MacMama0930 - I will be getting a new AP in December (it's been years).  Can I ask what was the AP rate for PPH and DLH?  What goodies were added?  Hope you have a lovely trip *


----------



## MacMama0930

audrey2580 said:


> *MacMama0930 - I will be getting a new AP in December (it's been years).  Can I ask what was the AP rate for PPH and DLH?  What goodies were added?  Hope you have a lovely trip *



I got 25% off the room, so the actual rate will vary. The PPH was $228 and the DLH was $305/night. It comes with a fast pass for each member (to any attraction, any time, whether it takes fast passes or not), and a $20 dining voucher. The fast pass sealed the deal for me!! Ha!!


----------



## lorijohnhill

Are there any different or special characters that appear during the holiday season? Or are the characters pretty standard throughout the year?


----------



## mommymermaid

audrey2580 said:


> *MacMama0930 - I will be getting a new AP in December (it's been years).  Can I ask what was the AP rate for PPH and DLH?  What goodies were added?  Hope you have a lovely trip *



I find I receive the best Disneyland hotel discounts randomly through e-mail, when I am not an AP. Just make sure that the resort has your email address in their database! I tool around on the hotel website, and sure enough within a week or two I receive a coupon for a stay at the resort. For instance, this year we took a break from our AP due to star wars construction, and I received a 40% off coupon for Disneyland Hotel. The standard AP discount rate is usually 25% off! Needless to say that was such a good deal we jumped on it and will be at the Disneyland hotel from Dec. 11-15.


----------



## MacMama0930

mommymermaid said:


> I find I receive the best Disneyland hotel discounts randomly through e-mail, when I am not an AP. Just make sure that the resort has your email address in their database! I tool around on the hotel website, and sure enough within a week or two I receive a coupon for a stay at the resort. For instance, this year we took a break from our AP due to star wars construction, and I received a 40% off coupon for Disneyland Hotel. The standard AP discount rate is usually 25% off! Needless to say that was such a good deal we jumped on it and will be at the Disneyland hotel from Dec. 11-15.



I'm on that website more often than is healthy! Haha!! I look all the time for email offers...no go so far! But yes, I would jump at a 40% off coupon!!


----------



## mommymermaid

MacMama0930 said:


> I'm on that website more often than is healthy! Haha!! I look all the time for email offers...no go so far! But yes, I would jump at a 40% off coupon!!


 
They aren't the typical coupons. For instance, I put my preferred days and hotel in the "cart" on the Disney site, but don't book it...I leave it there. Then they e-mail me at discount rate within a couple weeks, to encourage me to close the deal, I guess,  and Voila! I always have success with this method on off AP years....


----------



## fsjking

I tried all of that and got a WDW Pin code


----------



## mommymermaid

fsjking said:


> I tried all of that and got a WDW Pin code




Really? I have always gotten Disneyland, but, man, I would love a Disneyworld code. I haven't had a chance to visit!


----------



## Miggee

MacMama0930 said:


> I got 25% off the room, so the actual rate will vary. The PPH was $228 and the DLH was $305/night. It comes with a fast pass for each member (to any attraction, any time, whether it takes fast passes or not), and a $20 dining voucher. The fast pass sealed the deal for me!! Ha!!



are discounts offered at GC as well? for AP only or Disney Visa holders too? thanks.


----------



## fsjking

mommymermaid said:


> Really? I have always gotten Disneyland, but, man, I would love a Disneyworld code. I haven't had a chance to visit!



I think the problem is that they had codes out for the week I'm going before I started searching, and on top of that the Fall room offer, and the hotels are just getting booked up. It's starting to look busy the first week of December.


----------



## cinder-ellah

fsjking said:


> I tried all of that and got a WDW Pin code


Whenever I am soooo lucky to even get a Pin Code its for WDW 
DL is only a 2 hour 20 min flight for us, where as WDW is a 6 hour flight.  
Not that I don't want to go to WDW .....  
But its odd, cause I'm mainly on the DL site.  
Hmmmmm, maybe if I'm over on the WDW site I'll get a DL Pin Code.


----------



## Carolynleanne

Hi all!

We'll be in 'the land' from December 1st - 5th. It's our first Disney Christmas - even though we are Disney regulars! Hoping the Candlelight Processional doesn't mess with the schedule of our weekend TOO much. We're really excited about the Holiday parade!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

jenbright said:


> I just called to check details for the Holiday Time Tour.  The cast member confirmed that it does not include rides this year, but does include a fast pass for the Haunted Mansion (don't believe anyone else has posted that info yet).  I asked about the VIP tour at the same time and the holiday pricing is $550/hour for a 6 hour minimum.


This stinks. I booked the tour for the three rides access as a selling point. I s, going to be very dissapointed.


----------



## cinder-ellah

I just got this email from Disney.  Probably info that you know already, just sharing  :

"The 2016 Candlelight Processional and Ceremony will be held on Saturday, December 3, 2016 and Sunday, December 4. 2016.  There will be two shows per night.  One at 5:30pm and the other is at 7:45pm.  The narrators have not been announced quite yet.  Reserved seating is by invitation only, so unfortunately there are no tickets available for the reserved seating sections.

There are some options to watch Candlelight.  If you have a ticket for the park that day, there are some standing areas around the reserved seating that you can watch the show.  People do line up for these areas quite early to reserve a spot.  Our guest control cast members will be in charge of how early and where you can wait to get a standing spot for the show.  Your best option would be to get there early ask a guest control cast member when they are allowing guests to wait for the performance. I hope this helps, please let me know if you have any other questions.

We hope you have a wonderful time at the Disneyland Resort!

Thank You!
Candlelight Processional Specialist
Guest Talent Events 714.781.7634
DLR.Candlelight@Disney.com"


----------



## Jaina

I am so sad! I have been dreaming of seeing PTN and hoping, but we are there Nov 28-Dec 1. It is offered until the night before our trip, and again the night after we're there. If they had posted the schedule sooner I could have moved our trip around a little, but it's not possible now. Sigh.

Anyway. The parks open at 10 am Nov 28, 29, and 30, then Dec 1 it opens at 8 am. Then the next day (Friday) opening is 9 am. Is something weird going on Thursday the 1st?


----------



## mom2rtk

I sure miss @Sherry E posting on the holiday thread. I hope all is well with her. 

I do hope she can find a moment, or maybe one of the other mods can find a moment, to update the title. Holiday time is 2 weeks out and while we don't have a complete picture of the offerings, we do have some information now available and "no 2016 info yet" isn't quite accurate.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I agree. The threads just aren't the same without Sherry.


----------



## cinder-ellah

mom2rtk said:


> I sure miss @Sherry E posting on the holiday thread. I hope all is well with her.
> 
> I do hope she can find a moment, or maybe one of the other mods can find a moment, to update the title. Holiday time is 2 weeks out and while we don't have a complete picture of the offerings, we do have some information now available and "no 2016 info yet" isn't quite accurate.





lorijohnhill said:


> I agree. The threads just aren't the same without Sherry.



Yes, I miss Sherry and appreciate all her good work to develop this thread. 
I did message the Dis and asked if they could please see if our OP was still active or not as we were concerned.
I'll let you know when I hear something.
Hope I wasn't out of line in inquiring.


----------



## Miggee

Does anyone know that if I can leave in the middle of a holiday tour at Disneyland if my kids get fussy and i can just meet back up at the reserved seating area? much thanks.


----------



## twinky

jenbright said:


> I just called to check details for the Holiday Time Tour.  The cast member confirmed that it does not include rides this year, but does include a fast pass for the Haunted Mansion (don't believe anyone else has posted that info yet).  I asked about the VIP tour at the same time and the holiday pricing is $550/hour for a 6 hour minimum.



Thanks jenbright, for helping to bring clarity to the new tour situation!


----------



## Abbey1

Guys! They updated the holiday page on the Disneyland website!!!! https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holidays-at-the-disneyland-resort/ I have a feeling we'll be seeing a new blog post soon, hopefully this week.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Abbey1 said:


> Guys! They updated the holiday page on the Disneyland website!!!! https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holidays-at-the-disneyland-resort/ I have a feeling we'll be seeing a new blog post soon, hopefully this week.


Thank you for the update alert !


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

mom2rtk said:


> I sure miss @Sherry E posting on the holiday thread. I hope all is well with her.
> 
> I do hope she can find a moment, or maybe one of the other mods can find a moment, to update the title. Holiday time is 2 weeks out and while we don't have a complete picture of the offerings, we do have some information now available and "no 2016 info yet" isn't quite accurate.



I miss her, too.  I messaged her the other day, and she's "okay."  I don't know when she'll be back on the boards.  She sure could use all the positive thoughts and virtual hugs people can send to her.



lorijohnhill said:


> I agree. The threads just aren't the same without Sherry.





cinder-ellah said:


> Yes, I miss Sherry and appreciate all her good work to develop this thread.
> I did message the Dis and asked if they could please see if our OP was still active or not as we were concerned.
> I'll let you know when I hear something.
> Hope I wasn't out of line in inquiring.



I'm not sure who you sent a message to on the DIS... 

Sherry will be back when she can.

In the meantime, I'll try and post updates on the first page this weekend. I could use your help, though.


----------



## vault19dweller

Niltiac said:


> I'll try to fill you in on what I know about the candlelight processional.  First of all, you won't see it on the official calendar because it's not advertised as a public event.  It can usually be assumed that it's going to be the first weekend of December, but we don't have any official confirmation unless one of the invited guests comes on here and informs us.
> 
> Officially, it's not really _for_ the general public, it's for special invited guests, VIPs, members of club 33, etc.
> All of the real seating (except for a few benches) are reserved for these guests, and anyone else who wants to watch can fill in the standing areas around/behind the seating.
> I have heard of instances where they have extra seats available and give them away randomly to people who are waiting for standing spots too, but don't count on it.  They don't really make an effort to make sure there's lots of space available since the event is primarily for those seated VIP guests, but they do rope off the areas where you're allowed to stand to help with traffic flow.


Oh, I did not know that at all! Thank you for letting me know!!!
I feel a little bad for having asked about it now - I mean, wouldn't expect benches at all and thought even being able to hear/see it would be kinda nice (to get in the festive spirit) - but then I'm encroaching on those who its actually for (oh to dream of being a club 33 member *laughs* )



Niltiac said:


> If you decide to watch it, there are typically two showings per night.  If you want a bench seat, I think you'll have to wait a very long time - possibly all day.  But if you just want a reasonable standing spot, you don't have to wait too long.  I watched the second showing last year, and I waited in line for my spot while the first show was going on.  I don't remember how long I waited, but it was at the end of a long day and I had a curb seat, so it wasn't a bad wait.  I've heard that the second showing is less crowded than the first.  We were able to get spots right behind the benches for a pretty good view, but since the singers/speakers are on a raised area, I think it would be pretty easy to have an ok view from elsewhere.
> 
> If you decide not to watch it, I don't think it's necessary to hop over to DCA.  The performance takes place at the very front of the park, so it only affects those who are on their way in and out of the park or who are trying to shop on Main Street.  So you might be more encumbered by it if you decide to park hop than if you just stay put in Disneyland.  As long as you don't go wandering up to the front of Main Street, you can run all around Disneyland without noticing the processional at all.  I would just plan to spend my evening going on rides, up until the point where you want to stake out a spot for PtN.  Speaking of which, the people waiting for the second processional last year were in a roped off area that included part of the sidewalk, so once those people stood up to go into the processional area, other people were able to snag those curb spots for the PtN.  I can't guarantee it will be situated the same way this year though.  Also be aware that there is likely to be one-way traffic enforced on Main Street as the night goes on, so if you want to get a parade spot or do anything else on Main Street, give yourself extra time in case you find yourself needing to loop around the processional to get to the side of the street you want.


Thats awesome information, thank you so much!
I totally get what you're saying about the wait vs view, and thank you for the information regarding the second showing  I appreciate it!
Also I just kind of assumed it was such a big thing it would impact the most of DLR, so really glad to hear it primarily affects the front of the park and that other areas should be okay 
I really, really appreciate your advice and feedback.  I learnt a lot of things I didnt know yet, so I really do thank you a lot!!!!!!





lunaland said:


> We have done Candlelight each year during our December trip since 2012.  Prior to that we actually spent about 10 years avoiding it due to the crowds. I'm crushed that we'll miss it this year but there was no way for it to workout with our schedule this time.  So I can tell you how it's worked for us either way. If you decide not to go, I'd recommend either staying in the back of the park or going over to DCA. They will be most likely be using the bypasses on Main Street to get people in and out.  It will be crowded that weekend, but as long as we stayed out of the way we never found it terrible.  Even since we've gone to Candlelight whichever day we don't go we have managed to still have fun and get stuff done.  We usually spend the early morning in Disneyland and then the rest of the day at DCA.
> 
> If you do decide to see Candlelight- and if you enjoy Christmas I really, really cannot recommend it enough- choose which day and time you are going to try and see it ahead of time.  It's shown twice on Saturday and Sunday, at 5:30 and 8:00.  There are major benefits to both shows.  Lines are longer for the first, but if you line up for the second you will see most of the first show.  Except for last year, I have gotten a seat every year.  This means lining up early! Last year we tried a different strategy.  My friend is not as big of a fan of Candlelight as I am and really didn't want to wait for a seat, but wanted to see both narrators. We ate dinner at Carnation Cafe, paid early, and dashed outside and into line the minute that the choir started Hallelujah (end of show). We ended up just behind the chairs with one row of people standing in front of us.  Not terrible! Especially considering how long we usually wait.



Oh wow, thank you for responding!  That's why I love forums so much, you get to talk to people who know it!!! 
Thanks for the advise, it sounds like it'd be a nice show.  Do you happen to know roughly how long it goes for (like half an hour, 1 hour, or 2 hours even?)
Just so I can have an idea about it is all (it is sounding more and more tempting) *laughs* 
Thank you again!


----------



## vault19dweller

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I miss her, too.  I messaged her the other day, and she's "okay."  I don't know when she'll be back on the boards.  She sure could use all the positive thoughts and virtual hugs people can send to her.
> I'm not sure who you sent a message to on the DIS...
> 
> Sherry will be back when she can.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll try and post updates on the first page this weekend. I could use your help, though.



I agree, I've been a long-time lurker and even though I tend not to post a whole lot, she's been so helpful with these boards!

Sending all the virtual hugs her way


----------



## MacMama0930

I've been driving myself crazy with my hotel reservations! 

I've gone back and forth and round and round. I had wanted to try and do a split stay - between the DLH and the Grand - because I just really want to know what the Grand is like! I hohummed over the cost, and then a good AP discount popped up so I went for it. Since it's just my dad and I (no kids) and a short trip, I'm not worried about switching hotels. Plus, with these now TWO reservations, I'll get "double" the goodies! I'll get our FPs and $20 dining voucher at DLH our first night and then the next morning, since EMM doesn't start until 9am, we'll go check in at the Grand get another FP and another dining voucher! I haven't told my dad yet, so hopefully he's good with it too!


----------



## lorijohnhill

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> In the meantime, I'll try and post updates on the first page this weekend. I could use your help, though.


Just let me know what you need and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

lorijohnhill said:


> Just let me know what you need and I'll be happy to help.



Thank you... I've sent a message to Sherry about the thread, and in the meantime, I'd like to update the first post on this thread.  If you guys post the updates I will put them in the first posts on this thread.


----------



## StayClassy

Jaina said:


> I am so sad! I have been dreaming of seeing PTN and hoping, but we are there Nov 28-Dec 1. It is offered until the night before our trip, and again the night after we're there. If they had posted the schedule sooner I could have moved our trip around a little, but it's not possible now. Sigh.
> 
> Anyway. The parks open at 10 am Nov 28, 29, and 30, then Dec 1 it opens at 8 am. Then the next day (Friday) opening is 9 am. Is something weird going on Thursday the 1st?


Probably just because it's the first of the month so in a lot of people's minds the start of the holiday season... I know if I lived in Cali I'd want to go the 1st.


----------



## lunaland

vault19dweller said:


> Oh, I did not know that at all! Thank you for letting me know!!!
> I feel a little bad for having asked about it now - I mean, wouldn't expect benches at all and thought even being able to hear/see it would be kinda nice (to get in the festive spirit) - but then I'm encroaching on those who its actually for (oh to dream of being a club 33 member *laughs* )
> 
> 
> Thats awesome information, thank you so much!
> I totally get what you're saying about the wait vs view, and thank you for the information regarding the second showing  I appreciate it!
> Also I just kind of assumed it was such a big thing it would impact the most of DLR, so really glad to hear it primarily affects the front of the park and that other areas should be okay
> I really, really appreciate your advice and feedback.  I learnt a lot of things I didnt know yet, so I really do thank you a lot!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, thank you for responding!  That's why I love forums so much, you get to talk to people who know it!!!
> Thanks for the advise, it sounds like it'd be a nice show.  Do you happen to know roughly how long it goes for (like half an hour, 1 hour, or 2 hours even?)
> Just so I can have an idea about it is all (it is sounding more and more tempting) *laughs*
> Thank you again!



It's about an hour if you factor in the actual processional/getting everyone into place plus the actual performance.


----------



## cinder-ellah

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I miss her, too.  I messaged her the other day, and she's "okay."  I don't know when she'll be back on the boards.  She sure could use all the positive thoughts and virtual hugs people can send to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who you sent a message to on the DIS...
> 
> Sherry will be back when she can.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll try and post updates on the first page this weekend. I could use your help, though.


Thank you. Sending hugs to Sherry.
I was told to click on the "contact" at the bottom of the page. My apologies if we're not supposed to. Again, thanks for the updates.


----------



## marivigi

Just got a reply from guest services regarding the Holiday Tour

Thank you for your email to the Disneyland® Resort.



We appreciate your taking the time to share your thoughts with us regarding Holiday Time at the Disneyland Resort Tour. As you are aware, our goals are to provide exceptional entertainment and offerings. Please be assured we take your comments very seriously. Your remarks have been forwarded to the necessary leadership team so they are aware of your feedback.



Again, thank you for taking the time to write. We hope you will have the opportunity to visit the Disneyland® Resort soon and trust your visit will be pleasant in all regards.



Kindest Regards,



Nancy Wright

Guest Experience Services

Disneyland® Resort


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

60 day count down!! Finally starting to make our dining reservations (it feels strange doing that without knowing park hours) and I am excited for the WoC Desserts Party!

We were going to do the Holiday Tour again but after reading all the posts I have decided to hold off and see what the feedback is for the November tours. We enjoyed it last year and DH is a huge fan of the 3 holiday rides, so it would be silly if we do the tour without the rides.


----------



## mom2rtk

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I miss her, too.  I messaged her the other day, and she's "okay."  I don't know when she'll be back on the boards.  She sure could use all the positive thoughts and virtual hugs people can send to her.



Thanks MaryJo! Definitely lots of positive thoughts and hugs heading her way.

And thanks for updating the title.


----------



## Niltiac

vault19dweller said:


> Oh, I did not know that at all! Thank you for letting me know!!!
> I feel a little bad for having asked about it now - I mean, wouldn't expect benches at all and thought even being able to hear/see it would be kinda nice (to get in the festive spirit) - but then I'm encroaching on those who its actually for (oh to dream of being a club 33 member *laughs*


Don't feel bad, lots of people who aren't invited guests still like to go, and Disney must be ok with it or they would just rope the whole area off and not allow it.  The standing areas are behind and off to the side from the seated (invited guest) area, so it's not really encroaching on them to stand back there.


----------



## crystal1313

I miss Sherry too!!!  Hope you are well Sherry!!  Hugs to you =)

We are going the weekend before TG.  That Sunday and Monday.  I had made reservations to eat at the Carnation that Sunday at 6:10 before they announced the PTN parade!  I am afraid we will get stuck in the madness after the parade is over.  We will see.  I was trying to avoid the Main St madness!  D'uh!

Has anymore info been released about the foodies thing they are having at DCA?  I hope it is similar to the food and wine event, because that looked pretty neat!


----------



## mommymermaid

Disney_Fanatic said:


> We were going to do the Holiday Tour again but after reading all the posts I have decided to hold off and see what the feedback is for the November tours. We enjoyed it last year and DH is a huge fan of the 3 holiday rides, so it would be silly if we do the tour without the rides.




THis is how I feel about the Holiday Tour, as well. No rides means its not worth the price to me. I was on the fence about booking it anyway, but I think its non-refundable, so I am going to wait on reviews like you. Good idea. I would hate to have paid for the tour and find out its not satisfying....


----------



## mommymermaid

crystal1313 said:


> I miss Sherry too!!!  Hope you are well Sherry!!  Hugs to you =)
> 
> We are going the weekend before TG.  That Sunday and Monday.  I had made reservations to eat at the Carnation that Sunday at 6:10 before they announced the PTN parade!  I am afraid we will get stuck in the madness after the parade is over.  We will see.  I was trying to avoid the Main St madness!  D'uh!
> 
> Has anymore info been released about the foodies thing they are having at DCA?  I hope it is similar to the food and wine event, because that looked pretty neat!



I haven't heard anything about DCA food festival thing...and I have been checking blogs and chat rooms obsessively! : (


----------



## closetmickey

crystal1313 said:


> I miss Sherry too!!!  Hope you are well Sherry!!  Hugs to you =)
> 
> We are going the weekend before TG.  That Sunday and Monday.  I had made reservations to eat at the Carnation that Sunday at 6:10 before they announced the PTN parade!  I am afraid we will get stuck in the madness after the parade is over.  We will see.  I was trying to avoid the Main St madness!  D'uh!



I moved my 6:00 reservation to 5:30 hoping to be finished with dinner just before the 6:30 parade gets to main street.  Hope to get out of there in time to take advantage of the (hopefully) shorter lines during the parade.  Is about an hour a decent amount of time for dining at Carnation with a party of 4?  My 3 kids don't like "wasting time" on meals anyway so we usually rush our in park meals a bit.


----------



## MacMama0930

mommymermaid said:


> THis is how I feel about the Holiday Tour, as well. No rides means its not worth the price to me. I was on the fence about booking it anyway, but I think its non-refundable, so I am going to wait on reviews like you. Good idea. I would hate to have paid for the tour and find out its not satisfying....



I promise I will update this thread with how my tour went on 11/14!!


----------



## mommymermaid

MacMama0930 said:


> I promise I will update this thread with how my tour went on 11/14!!



Thank you! I have a friend going too, she did the Halloween tour and was gravely disappointed (no pun intended )...
I'm interested to see her take on this one as well!


----------



## DharmaLou

Have we heard anything anywhere about any new holiday food treats?


----------



## crystal1313

closetmickey said:


> I moved my 6:00 reservation to 5:30 hoping to be finished with dinner just before the 6:30 parade gets to main street.  Hope to get out of there in time to take advantage of the (hopefully) shorter lines during the parade.  Is about an hour a decent amount of time for dining at Carnation with a party of 4?  My 3 kids don't like "wasting time" on meals anyway so we usually rush our in park meals a bit.



I just ended up moving our reservation to Carthay.  My husband wanted to dine there anyway.  I like that there are more choices for the kids than mac n cheese too.


----------



## MacMama0930

I just got a call from Disney; basically acknowledging the email I sent them regarding my disappointment over the late release of the schedule and Paint the Night, etc. it was not a "complaining" email. I was very nice and understanding, just offering some feedback that it was hard to plan a trip without a schedule. Anyways, the CM was very sweet and he asked for my address. I'm wondering if that's for "guest book" purposes or if they're sending me something?? I fantasized about them sending paint the night down my street!! Hahaha!!! Wishful thinking


----------



## rentayenta

Big hugs also to @Sherry E Please let her know we miss her.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I did get in touch with Sherry and she's going to putting together a Holiday Thread #6 pretty soon.   I am sure she'll appreciate the good wishes whens he reads this thread.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I'll send some good wishes her way too! Sherry you do so much wonderful Disneyland Holiday planning work, we were able to make much more of our Holiday trip to Disneyland due to all the info you provided and assisted in gathering on these threads. THANK YOU and best wishes!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Sending love to @Sherry E as well and excited for her return. Just not the same without her!



MacMama0930 said:


> I just got a call from Disney; basically acknowledging the email I sent them regarding my disappointment over the late release of the schedule and Paint the Night, etc. it was not a "complaining" email. I was very nice and understanding, just offering some feedback that it was hard to plan a trip without a schedule. Anyways, the CM was very sweet and he asked for my address. I'm wondering if that's for "guest book" purposes or if they're sending me something?? I fantasized about them sending paint the night down my street!! Hahaha!!! Wishful thinking



Hope you get something fun!! I too sent a polite "comment" email but haven't heard back yet.
I'm going crazy checking the calender over and over hoping for something...definition of insane right!?! Ha! Its mind boggling that the kickoff is around the corner....and no info!!


----------



## Jperiod

I noticed PtN on the schedule for Dec 9th.  Called disney dining and there's no dinner packages.  Any speculation if they might add them closer to then?


----------



## mom2rtk

Jperiod said:


> I noticed PtN on the schedule for Dec 9th.  Called disney dining and there's no dinner packages.  Any speculation if they might add them closer to then?




I have that page open on my desktop now and am stalking the site hoping for one. We'll be there the first 2 nights it's back so I expect it to be crazy, so I'd like to consider a dining option.


----------



## MacMama0930

Christina-B-Na said:


> Sending love to @Sherry E as well and excited for her return. Just not the same without her!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get something fun!! I too sent a polite "comment" email but haven't heard back yet.
> I'm going crazy checking the calender over and over hoping for something...definition of insane right!?! Ha! Its mind boggling that the kickoff is around the corner....and no info!!



I've realized that the marathon is probably one of the reasons for PtN not showing over that first weekend. I guess they are taking the runners backstage and there's probably not room for the parade and the runners, or something along those lines.


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> I've realized that the marathon is probably one of the reasons for PtN not showing over that first weekend. I guess they are taking the runners backstage and there's probably not room for the parade and the runners, or something along those lines.




You know, I considered the fact that the race would make it busier and wondered why they weren't running PTN. I hadn't even considered the need for backstage space might be part of the reason it wasn't running.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

MacMama0930 said:


> I've realized that the marathon is probably one of the reasons for PtN not showing over that first weekend. I guess they are taking the runners backstage and there's probably not room for the parade and the runners, or something along those lines.



Well that would make sense...still disappointed...but makes sense. 
Still confused why no info on the schedule about the Festival of Holidays food and wine event or the holiday version of WOC and its wierd that the holiday parade is only running during the day?


----------



## Angel Ariel

MacMama0930 said:


> I've realized that the marathon is probably one of the reasons for PtN not showing over that first weekend. I guess they are taking the runners backstage and there's probably not room for the parade and the runners, or something along those lines.



They ran the marathon with Paint the Night last year without a problem...


----------



## iloveseals

Times for my dates are finally available and the entertainment schedule is _odd_, to say the least!

PtN is showing at 9pm & 11pm and the fireworks are at...7pm? Huh??

Maybe there will be an evening showing of the Christmas parade? Although no additional times are listed.

It feels like Disney is doing this just to mess with us!


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> They ran the marathon with Paint the Night last year without a problem...




Well, duh me. Of course they did.

Now I'm back to just plain perplexed again.

And still wondering why there are no evening showings of the Christmas parade. I went over the entertainment schedule with my daughter yesterday for our days and that's the first thing she asked.


----------



## mom2rtk

iloveseals said:


> It feels like Disney is doing this just to mess with us!




It does start to feel that way after a while, doesn't it?


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

iloveseals said:


> Times for my dates are finally available and the entertainment schedule is _odd_, to say the least!
> 
> PtN is showing at 9pm & 11pm and the fireworks are at...7pm? Huh??
> 
> Maybe there will be an evening showing of the Christmas parade? Although no additional times are listed.
> 
> It feels like Disney is doing this just to mess with us!



I saw that too, so weird!  I'm curious why fireworks are so early. This waiting is driving me nuts.


----------



## mom2rtk

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> I saw that too, so weird!  I'm curious why fireworks are so early. This waiting is driving me nuts.




For the life of me, I still haven't figured out why the parade is showing at 10:30 AM on 11/16. I started a thread about it and someone suggested maybe it just had to do with where they needed parades to be stored at certain times of the day but I'd sure like to know the actual story.

Some of this stuff just makes no sense at all!


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

mom2rtk said:


> For the life of me, I still haven't figured out why the parade is showing at 10:30 AM on 11/16. I started a thread about it and someone suggested maybe it just had to do with where they needed parades to be stored at certain times of the day but I'd sure like to know the actual story.
> 
> Some of this stuff just makes no sense at all!



Hopefully we find out soon!  On a side note....love your Marie pics!  Where did you meet her?  I've never seen her in the parks and would like to


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> For the life of me, I still haven't figured out why the parade is showing at 10:30 AM on 11/16. I started a thread about it and someone suggested maybe it just had to do with where they needed parades to be stored at certain times of the day but I'd sure like to know the actual story.
> 
> Some of this stuff just makes no sense at all!


That would make me think potential parade taping, since they are doing the parade at DL this year and the shows at WDW...but it would be nice if Disney would confirm or deny that already!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Hopefully we find out soon!  On a side note....love your Marie pics!  Where did you meet her?  I've never seen her in the parks and would like to


I'm pretty sure they recently stopped having Marie in the parks...(or did they bring her back?)


----------



## mom2rtk

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Hopefully we find out soon!  On a side note....love your Marie pics!  Where did you meet her?  I've never seen her in the parks and would like to



Thanks! Marie is my daughter's favorite Disney character. She used to meet in Epcot, then moved to the MK for a while, but alas is even gone from there now. She is not meetable at any of the US parks right now, much to our disappointment.



Angel Ariel said:


> That would make me think potential parade taping, since they are doing the parade at DL this year and the shows at WDW...but it would be nice if Disney would confirm or deny that already!



That was my initial fear, and until I hear something definite to the contrary, I still worry about that a bit. But someone said they had seen a call for dancers for the 5th and 6th and assumed it would be then. Who knows. But when they parade tape, I don't think they put it on the entertainment calendar as an actual parade. Could be wrong though. It's scheduled twice that day, just earlier than usual.




Angel Ariel said:


> I'm pretty sure they recently stopped having Marie in the parks...(or did they bring her back?)



Nope, not back.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! Marie is my daughter's favorite Disney character. She used to meet in Epcot, then moved to the MK for a while, but alas is even gone from there now. She is not meetable at any of the US parks right now, much to our disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my initial fear, and until I hear something definite to the contrary, I still worry about that a bit. But someone said they had seen a call for dancers for the 5th and 6th and assumed it would be then. Who knows. But when they parade tape, I don't think they put it on the entertainment calendar as an actual parade. Could be wrong though. It's scheduled twice that day, just earlier than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not back.



Sad


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> That was my initial fear, and until I hear something definite to the contrary, I still worry about that a bit. But someone said they had seen a call for dancers for the 5th and 6th and assumed it would be then. Who knows. But when they parade tape, I don't think they put it on the entertainment calendar as an actual parade. Could be wrong though. It's scheduled twice that day, just earlier than usual.



Hmm..maybe they're going to close the park early for a private party, so they moved the schedule up?  Also something that would be quite crappy without putting those park hours out now...


----------



## buttercup3

mom2rtk said:


> That was my initial fear, and until I hear something definite to the contrary, I still worry about that a bit. But someone said they had seen a call for dancers for the 5th and 6th and assumed it would be then. Who knows. But when they parade tape, I don't think they put it on the entertainment calendar as an actual parade. Could be wrong though. It's scheduled twice that day, just earlier than usual.



Are there bigger crowds on parade taping days?


----------



## MacMama0930

Angel Ariel said:


> They ran the marathon with Paint the Night last year without a problem...


They changed the route though this year. There was a park blog about it. I don't know exactly how they changed it since I know nothing about the races, but it said "more time in the park, including back stage".


----------



## jenbright

Does anyone know if World Of Color is showing during the holidays?  It seems to drop off the schedule whenViva Navidad starts....but the dining reservations are open for the Desert Party.


----------



## cinder-ellah

jenbright said:


> Does anyone know if World Of Color is showing during the holidays?  It seems to drop off the schedule whenViva Navidad starts....but the dining reservations are open for the Desert Party.


Really odd that its not on the schedule, but that you can make dining reservations and the Fun Wheel Challenge also shows. 
I thought the FWC was just during WOC. Maybe not ?
Ive made 2 Dessert Party Reservations, but no WOC show is listed. 

Whats a WOC Dessert Party without WOC ?


----------



## MacMama0930

jenbright said:


> Does anyone know if World Of Color is showing during the holidays?  It seems to drop off the schedule whenViva Navidad starts....but the dining reservations are open for the Desert Party.



It is showing - the new Festival of Lights WOC - during the holiday. Why it's not populated into the schedule yet...who knows!? Disney is, in my opinion, blowing it big time with the schedule recently. I have WOC Dessert Party booked for Nov. 14th, and I was told the new Festival of Lights show would be playing. =)


----------



## mom2rtk

jenbright said:


> Does anyone know if World Of Color is showing during the holidays?  It seems to drop off the schedule whenViva Navidad starts....but the dining reservations are open for the Desert Party.




That's when it switches over to the new holiday version.

No idea why they can list the Fun Wheel Challenge and sell Dessert Party seating, but can't seem to list the show. So strange.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mom2rtk said:


> ...No idea why they can list the Fun Wheel Challenge and sell Dessert Party seating, but can't seem to list the show. So strange.


Oh Disney IT!


----------



## Canuck16

cinder-ellah said:


> Fun Wheel Challenge



I saw this on the schedule but what is this?


----------



## mom2rtk

Canuck16 said:


> I saw this on the schedule but what is this?




We haven't done it, but I believe it's an interactive Disney trivia game you play on your phone. The winner gets to control the colors on the fun wheel for a bit I think.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Its a game to play while waiting for the WOC 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...hallenge-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## Canuck16

iloveseals said:


> Times for my dates are finally available and the entertainment schedule is _odd_, to say the least!
> 
> PtN is showing at 9pm & 11pm and the fireworks are at...7pm? Huh??
> 
> Maybe there will be an evening showing of the Christmas parade? Although no additional times are listed.
> 
> It feels like Disney is doing this just to mess with us!



I saw this too.....7 pm fireworks just seems odd for sure.


----------



## Canuck16

mom2rtk said:


> We haven't done it, but I believe it's an interactive Disney trivia game you play on your phone. The winner gets to control the colors on the fun wheel for a bit I think.





cinder-ellah said:


> Its a game to play while waiting for the WOC



Thanks......sounds like something fun to pass the time while waiting for WOC and glad they say there is wi-fi for this as coming from north of the border only one of us will have a roaming plan on our phones.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Canuck16 said:


> Thanks......sounds like something fun to pass the time while waiting for WOC and glad they say there is wi-fi for this as coming from north of the border only one of us will have a roaming plan on our phones.


The connection can sometimes not work the best, so if you try to play and its not working, don't get too frustrated, its not just you. 
It is a fun way to pass the time.
Its similar to Milton Bradley Simon Says.


----------



## mom2rtk

Not much action on the Christmas thread with only 10 days left until the start of the season in the parks! 

Time to break out some photos? I'm really looking forward to the return of the full castle light theme! (hopefully! Do we have confirmation of this???)







IMG_4141 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4125 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4618 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> Not much action on the Christmas thread with only 10 days left until the start of the season in the parks!
> 
> Time to break out some photos? I'm really looking forward to the return of the full castle light theme! (hopefully! Do we have confirmation of this???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4141 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4125 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4618 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




So beautiful!! I wish I had pictures to share. This will be my first time seeing Disneyland during the winter holidays and I intend on taking A LOT of pictures!


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> So beautiful!! I wish I had pictures to share. This will be my first time seeing Disneyland during the winter holidays and I intend on taking A LOT of pictures!




Thanks! And there's nothing like seeing it all for the first time.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Gorgeous pics mom2rtk!  This will be my first time at DL for the holidays and I'm so excited!!


----------



## amyg1975

I hope now that Halloween is ending that more Christmas pics start to come out.  I know they have started hanging a few things, but I am hoping they have a lot done by next weekend (even though the official Christmas opening isn't until the following week).


----------



## cinder-ellah

mom2rtk said:


> Not much action on the Christmas thread with only 10 days left until the start of the season in the parks!
> 
> Time to break out some photos? I'm really looking forward to the return of the full castle light theme! (hopefully! Do we have confirmation of this???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4141 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4125 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4618 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Beautiful ! ! !   Seeing those pictures gave me goosebumps.   
Thanks for sharing.

I'm going 2 times in Dec.  1st trip taking my DS, DIL and 2 GDD with a trip that I won, 2nd trip taking my 86 yrs young Mom.  
It will be Mom's first time at Disneyland for the Holidays.  Looking forward to the Magic of Christmas at Disneyland.


----------



## mom2rtk

cinder-ellah said:


> Beautiful ! ! !   Seeing those pictures gave me goosebumps.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm going 2 times in Dec.  1st trip taking my DS, DIL and 2 GDD with a trip that I won, 2nd trip taking my 86 yrs young Mom.
> It will be Mom's first time at Disneyland for the Holidays.  Looking forward to the Magic of Christmas at Disneyland.





Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Gorgeous pics mom2rtk!  This will be my first time at DL for the holidays and I'm so excited!!




Thank you both! I can't wait to see the castle all lit up again. It looked nice for the 60th but we went at Halloween last year and it just didn't compare.


----------



## PHXscuba

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you both! I can't wait to see the castle all lit up again. It looked nice for the 60th but we went at Halloween last year and it just didn't compare.



I believe the Parks blog talked about the return of Sleeping Beauty's winter castle, and I saw on another not-to-be named website's update today that the snow is in place and they started putting up icicles over the weekend.

PHXscuba


----------



## goooof1

By the way, if they are doing parade taping, it would NOT be listed on the entertainment schedule.  It is not a regular running parade.  They stop and start and stop and retape sections, give directions, stop, etc.  It takes a long time....hours and there are people who sit along Main Street and watch.....(.....boring!?!!?)


----------



## iloveseals

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you both! I can't wait to see the castle all lit up again. It looked nice for the 60th but we went at Halloween last year and it just didn't compare.



I went during Christmas time a couple years ago and happened to be riding the Astro Orbiter right when they did the castle lighting. It was so beautiful and magical to see from that vantage point, I highly recommend it!


----------



## mom2rtk

goooof1 said:


> By the way, if they are doing parade taping, it would NOT be listed on the entertainment schedule.  It is not a regular running parade.  They stop and start and stop and retape sections, give directions, stop, etc.  It takes a long time....hours and there are people who sit along Main Street and watch.....(.....boring!?!!?)




That was sort of my understanding of the process. I'm still kind of surprised nothing has been posted about when they actually are taping this year. One person reported they had seen a call for dancers 11/5-6 but that's all I have read on it. And my head just won't stop trying to figure out why they are actually running a parade at 10:30 AM on 11/16.



iloveseals said:


> I went during Christmas time a couple years ago and happened to be riding the Astro Orbiter right when they did the castle lighting. It was so beautiful and magical to see from that vantage point, I highly recommend it!



I bet that was awesome! Do they run the Astro Orbiter during fireworks? That would be cool too!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Its Nov 1st ......  

Dear Disney, 
Please post the events, schedules etc, etc, etc for Nov / Dec.
Please, please, please.........


----------



## mom2rtk

cinder-ellah said:


> Its Nov 1st ......
> 
> Dear Disney,
> Please post the events, schedules etc, etc, etc for Nov / Dec.
> Please, please, please.........




Or how about even a follow up blog post? Something? Bueller? BUELLER??????


----------



## Abbey1

Hoping for a blog post today, now that Halloween is over. I did notice on the schedule, each day we will be there, a different band will be playing in Paradise Pier.... One named Villa 5, Adelaide, a Brazillian band. So, I guess that's how they will be doing the cultural entertainment for the Festival of Holidays... A different country each day? Maybe the crafts and activities that they mention will also revolve around the same country each day?


----------



## rentayenta

mom2rtk said:


> Or how about even a follow up blog post? Something? Bueller? BUELLER??????



Same!


----------



## marivigi

give us anything!!


----------



## millie0312

So I am anxious await Dec news and more stuff to pop up on the schedule too! I also noticed the hours are SO strange this year!! We are going Dec 5-14 that week Thursday is 8-12 in DLR but Friday is 9!!-12?? Since when is a Thurs busier then a Friday?? The whole week is full of wacky hours!! I also though last year DCA was open until 11? Maybe I'm just fuzzy though on my memory lol anytime though Disney- I don't think you can wait any longer.....


----------



## goooof1

mom2rtk said:


> That was sort of my understanding of the process. I'm still kind of surprised nothing has been posted about when they actually are taping this year. One person reported they had seen a call for dancers 11/5-6 but that's all I have read on it. And my head just won't stop trying to figure out why they are actually running a parade at 10:30 AM on 11/16.





I'm not sure how they have announced it in previous years, but that timeframe, first weekend in Nov., is what it has been in the past.   I'll have to see when we get down there this coming
Friday!!  YAY!!!                  

And that is too weird about the 10:30 am parade on 11/16.


----------



## iloveseals

millie0312 said:


> So I am anxious await Dec news and more stuff to pop up on the schedule too! I also noticed the hours are SO strange this year!! We are going Dec 5-14 that week Thursday is 8-12 in DLR but Friday is 9!!-12?? Since when is a Thurs busier then a Friday?? The whole week is full of wacky hours!! I also though last year DCA was open until 11? Maybe I'm just fuzzy though on my memory lol anytime though Disney- I don't think you can wait any longer.....



_SO_ strange! and DCA is opening an hour later than DL on Sundays! What the heck? Plus those weird 7pm fireworks and super late PtN on 12/10. Guess we'll be able to see the fireworks, 2nd WOC, and 2nd PtN!


----------



## DizHanna456

Does anybody else feel like this right now while trying to plan their holiday trip? Lol...
I have like 5 different spreadsheets with “if this happens at this time then… or if this shows up on the schedule then…” I'm going crazy!


----------



## Abbey1

World of Color- Season of Light is *finally* on the schedule!


----------



## kristabelle13

I was in both parks this morning. Halloween is gone (besides the front gates) and Christmas is up! Well, some new stuff like the wreath on the castle. 

In DCA, some of the F&W booths are back!


----------



## mom2rtk

Abbey1 said:


> World of Color- Season of Light is *finally* on the schedule!




It's about time!

And when I went to go look at the WOC times listed, I see that one night we are there (11/17) they have moved the Christmas parade to 7:45. I really wanted to watch it at night. But of course, that's the night we're doing WOC dessert party. THAT is the problem with all the last minute calendar stuff. I already moved our WOC package from the 19th when PTN was added. 

Grrrr........


----------



## mom2rtk

DizHanna456 said:


> Does anybody else feel like this right now while trying to plan their holiday trip? Lol...
> I have like 5 different spreadsheets with “if this happens at this time then… or if this shows up on the schedule then…” I'm going crazy!




YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

And now I've looked through the rest of the calendar and it appears 11/17 is the ONLY day they are running the Christmas parade at night. That is coincidentally the day after the odd early times for the parade. That leads me to believe there's something unique to those 2 days, maybe something they are doing backstage getting ready for PTN on the 18th? I would sure love to know. 

Regardless, anyone with the Holiday Tour scheduled one of those days should be aware they have odd parade times those days.


----------



## DizHanna456

Does anyone have guestimates on how quickly the tours fill up? I want to book for Dec 2 but won't be able to pay until Friday.


----------



## Miggee

i just got off the phone with CM regarding the Holiday Tour, this time, the CM said NO FP will be giving out at the end of the tour for the holiday tour, I told them that the last CM said there will be FP to Haunted Mansion, I was put in touched with a lead and she confirmed no FP, I expressed my disappointed and she said she will make sure to get the message to the tour department..  :-(


----------



## DizHanna456

Miggee said:


> i just got off the phone with CM regarding the Holiday Tour, this time, the CM said NO FP will be giving out at the end of the tour for the holiday tour, I told them that the last CM said there will be FP to Haunted Mansion, I was put in touched with a lead and she confirmed no FP, I expressed my disappointed and she said she will make sure to get the message to the tour department..  :-(



Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## vault19dweller

Has anyone here got any idea of what's happening for Paint the Night dining packages for the return during holiday season? 

I was silly and waited to book the official dining package, while it seems everyone else booked BB normally, so now everythings sold out (silly me)

But, I just spoke to a dining cast member, and they still haven't heard_anything_ about PtN dinner packages... and PtN starts the Friday after next!!! :O

The weekend we'll be there there is only one showing on the weekends, and having missed it during the 60th (we're from Australia & family things meant we can't make it until this December) I have my heart set on getting an alright view of it, hopefully without losing hours of park time sitting in the gutter (because we have less park days there than previous visits) but I'm starting to think this might be the only option now.

Being the first & last chance we'll get to see it, I was really hoping there would be a dining package for it just to complete the experience.
However, considering it starts so soon, and the dining team still have no information at all, could it be that they're not offering a dining package for it? 

Just thought I'd check here, because sometimes it seems the fans are more in the loop than various cast members at times (eg: the holiday tour confusion) but I have a horrible feeling it's just not being offered in any way >.<


----------



## Miggee

DizHanna456 said:


> Thanks for letting us know.



I guess that means it will be easy to book the holiday tour since not everyone would want to do it without the attractions.


----------



## crystal1313

They just posted about the food festival at DCA:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays-in-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## Abbey1

crystal1313 said:


> They just posted about the food festival at DCA:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays-in-disney-california-adventure-park/



Hooray! I've been dying for more details and it didn't disappoint. Yum!!!


----------



## Avery's mom

Would one assume that the Festival at DCA would start around November 10th?


----------



## Angel Ariel

Avery's mom said:


> Would one assume that the Festival at DCA would start around November 10th?


I would hope . I'm already disappointed that Paint the night isn't showing until the following week.


----------



## alvernon90

OMG, the holiday food and wine festival looks so exciting!  Let me know if you want my fastpasses, I'll be too busy eating and drinking to ride anything.


----------



## closetmickey

Will someone please remind me where they are holding the food festival?  Thank you!!


----------



## alvernon90

closetmickey said:


> Will someone please remind me where they are holding the food festival?  Thank you!!



As I understand it, it will be at DCA only, in booths scattered throughout the park.  Someone please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## minnieralyks

YAY! YAY! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We just returned from our October trip a couple weeks ago, and now have a new Christmas trip to look forward to! I can't believe we're actually going in just over a month! I saw a fantastic Frontier airlines deal.... as in $35 each way kinda deal. It would have been shameful not to take advantage of such a fantastic sale. Plus we already have our APs that we need to get use out of. So, 2 hours later, we went from no trip on the horizon to having our flights and hotel booked. Staying at the new Courtyard Theme Park hotel with the water park. '

Wasn't expecting my day to be filled with Disney planning, but here we are... so glad to be joining you all in planning our Christmas trip!


----------



## closetmickey

alvernon90 said:


> As I understand it, it will be at DCA only, in booths scattered throughout the park.  Someone please correct me if I am wrong!



Thank you! Yes- definitely in DCA....just wondering where in that park


----------



## iloveseals

mom2rtk said:


> I bet that was awesome! Do they run the Astro Orbiter during fireworks? That would be cool too!



I've never noticed if the Astro Orbiter was going during the fireworks, but I have ridden the Matterhorn during and it was great! Probably the only time I didn't notice the damage being done to my body!


----------



## Luckymommatoo

vault19dweller said:


> Has anyone here got any idea of what's happening for Paint the Night dining packages for the return during holiday season?
> >.<



I came on here to ask the exact same thing! We are going to be there Thanksgiving Day and would love to share PtN with my parents, but I can't see how we'll manage without a package.


----------



## grannyminnie

crystal1313 said:


> They just posted about the food festival at DCA:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays-in-disney-california-adventure-park/


Can someone who has attended this please share a little more detail?  Are there booths all over DCA or are they close to each other?  Is each item individually priced or are there "plates" containing more than one item?

Edited to add:  upon further reading, it looks like this is the first year for this event.


----------



## DharmaLou

Is the food festival set to start Nov 10th also? I can't really tell by that article and there is no place to comment.


----------



## Angel Ariel

DharmaLou said:


> Is the food festival set to start Nov 10th also? I can't really tell by that article and there is no place to comment.


I am certainly hoping so!


----------



## grannyminnie

DharmaLou said:


> Is the food festival set to start Nov 10th also? I can't really tell by that article and there is no place to comment.


I read it starts the 10th.


----------



## rentayenta

I am also unclear about when the food festival starts but I sure hope it's this holiday season.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Miggee said:


> i just got off the phone with CM regarding the Holiday Tour, this time, the CM said NO FP will be giving out at the end of the tour for the holiday tour, I told them that the last CM said there will be FP to Haunted Mansion, I was put in touched with a lead and she confirmed no FP, I expressed my disappointed and she said she will make sure to get the message to the tour department..  :-(


Seriously unhappy about this. I just heard the same thing from the CM too. When I booked the tour, they told me the three holiday rides were to be included which was my main reason for doing the tour! I feel like I have wasted my money at this point! Does anyone know who I can email at disney to express my frustration? Is there a guest complaint email address?


----------



## marivigi

SecretPoohLove said:


> Seriously unhappy about this. I just heard the same thing from the CM too. When I booked the tour, they told me the three holiday rides were to be included which was my main reason for doing the tour! I feel like I have wasted my money at this point! Does anyone know who I can email at disney to express my frustration? Is there a guest complaint email address?



I sent an email to this address regarding the tour and got a reply within a few days:

guest.services@disneyland.com


----------



## Abbey1

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-california-adventure-park-november-10/

I'm not sure if this was already posted, but I didn't see it. I somehow missed when the Parks Blog posted all this info about the new World of Color show back in September. I'm excited to see it! Hopefully it will be better than the first Christmas version, which I've heard wasn't the greatest.


----------



## minnieralyks

I haven't been following this thread until just recently so may have missed it, but does anyone know about the Jingle Cruise? I love that ride and really hope it makes a return this year!


----------



## closetmickey

minnieralyks said:


> I haven't been following this thread until just recently so may have missed it, but does anyone know about the Jingle Cruise? I love that ride and really hope it makes a return this year!


Yes- its coming back


----------



## grannyminnie

It'll be a first for me, and planning to ride it first thing!!


----------



## minnieralyks

closetmickey said:


> Yes- its coming back



Excellent!! Getting excited!


----------



## crystal1313

I am guessing that the food will be in the walkway from Carthay Circle up to Little Mermaid like it was set up for the Food & Wine event in April...but I am totally guessing!  I saw a post in a FB group that the booths are already set up and that is why there is no Pixar Play Parade....but I don't know for sure.  I am excited about all the offerings, there is much more than I ever thought!  Yum!!


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

Any chance the may have a Christmas High tea?

I can' t wait for info about the Jingle cruise!


----------



## iloveseals

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ifornia-adventure-park-beginning-november-10/

More info about holiday entertainment at DCA!


----------



## StayClassy

So I'm going dec 10-14, and I know WOC isn't posted officially yet on schedules, but will it be on nightly? I only have two days that have PTN and I want to devote as much to it as possible but I've also never seen WOC so I don't want to miss that either.


----------



## fsjking

StayClassy said:


> So I'm going dec 10-14, and I know WOC isn't posted officially yet on schedules, but will it be on nightly? I only have two days that have PTN and I want to devote as much to it as possible but I've also never seen WOC so I don't want to miss that either.



WOC is on the daily schedule now.


----------



## 209Disney

crystal1313 said:


> I am guessing that the food will be in the walkway from Carthay Circle up to Little Mermaid like it was set up for the Food & Wine event in April...but I am totally guessing!  I saw a post in a FB group that the booths are already set up and that is why there is no Pixar Play Parade....but I don't know for sure.  I am excited about all the offerings, there is much more than I ever thought!  Yum!!



Hi! Is this a public FB group?


----------



## crystal1313

209Disney said:


> Hi! Is this a public FB group?



I had to request to join, it's called Disney fans & Annual Passholders.  It's pretty awesome page, super positive and lots of photos.


----------



## rentayenta

^^^ I requested to join too.


----------



## vault19dweller

vault19dweller said:


> Has anyone here got any idea of what's happening for Paint the Night dining packages for the return during holiday season?





Luckymommatoo said:


> I came on here to ask the exact same thing! We are going to be there Thanksgiving Day and would love to share PtN with my parents, but I can't see how we'll manage without a package.



Okay, so after 4 phone calls over the past fortnight to Disney Dining to check for a Paint the Night dining package and getting a lot of "we haven't heard anything about it yet" I decided to write to Guest Services to see if any type of dining package will be offered at all, for PtN return during the holiday season, and I got the below response.

Just thought I'd share for others who are curious 

11/03/2016

Thank you for your email to the Disneyland® Resort.

Unfortunately, we are not offering a dining package for the "Paint the
Night" parade at this time.

Again, thank you for taking the time to write. We hope you will have the
opportunity to visit the Disneyland® Resort soon and trust your visit
will be pleasant in all regards.

Sincerely,


Linda Trump
Disneyland® Resort
Guest Experience Services


----------



## Miggee

vault19dweller said:


> Okay, so after 4 phone calls over the past fortnight to Disney Dining to check for a Paint the Night dining package and getting a lot of "we haven't heard anything about it yet" I decided to write to Guest Services to see if any type of dining package will be offered at all, for PtN return during the holiday season, and I got the below response.
> 
> Just thought I'd share for others who are curious
> 
> 11/03/2016
> 
> Thank you for your email to the Disneyland® Resort.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are not offering a dining package for the "Paint the
> Night" parade at this time.
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to write. We hope you will have the
> opportunity to visit the Disneyland® Resort soon and trust your visit
> will be pleasant in all regards.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Linda Trump
> Disneyland® Resort
> Guest Experience Services



thanks for letting us know, i've been on the site every day looking for PTN dining package as well. urgh.. only 7 days until the "holiday" start date at DLR and not much info..


----------



## fsjking

The "at this time" thing is the wild card. I've seen other replies where they gave similar answers and a week later it was completely different. While I tend to think they won't be offering packages, I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


----------



## minnieralyks

I wonder if the PTN dining packages weren't as successful/profitable as they hoped? It surprises me that they aren't offering it anymore.


----------



## Luckymommatoo

vault19dweller said:


> Okay, so after 4 phone calls over the past fortnight to Disney Dining to check for a Paint the Night dining package and getting a lot of "we haven't heard anything about it yet" I decided to write to Guest Services to see if any type of dining package will be offered at all, for PtN return during the holiday season, and I got the below response.
> 
> Just thought I'd share for others who are curious
> 
> 11/03/2016
> 
> Thank you for your email to the Disneyland® Resort.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are not offering a dining package for the "Paint the
> Night" parade at this time.
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to write. We hope you will have the
> opportunity to visit the Disneyland® Resort soon and trust your visit
> will be pleasant in all regards.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Linda Trump
> Disneyland® Resort
> Guest Experience Services



Oh man. I was hoping they'd at least keep the Aladdin's Oasis grab-and-go option. Guess I"ll have to start researching places we could possibly catch a glimpse of PtN without waiting for hours. Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## MacMama0930

I'm starting to be grateful that PTN isn't showing while we're there! Sounds like parade viewing will be rough


----------



## lunaland

I've still got BB reservations for our PtN night just in case- until the first parade happens without a dining package. Then I'll probably cancel since we don't need to eat there twice in a trip.  My guess is BB will have a lot of availability open up at that point.


----------



## vault19dweller

Miggee said:


> thanks for letting us know, i've been on the site every day looking for PTN dining package as well. urgh.. only 7 days until the "holiday" start date at DLR and not much info..


Agreed, we're literally flying half way across the world for this (probably a 17+ hour trip and however many grand in moneys again) and its so hard to try to do anything when the holiday information is coming out *so *late in the game.
I don't get why its being like this this year though 



fsjking said:


> The "at this time" thing is the wild card. I've seen other replies where they gave similar answers and a week later it was completely different. While I tend to think they won't be offering packages, I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


I get what you're saying about the "at this time" comment (like when IT say it _should_ fix the problem *laughs*)
But the only participating restaurant that is bookable (for the time we're there) has been sold out on PtN nights for weeks and weeks.
I know this because I was silly and wanted to book the actual package, while it seems most others booked it just in case.
Because of this I'm just not sure how Disney could look at opening a new dining package (even if they change their mind), when their system shows the place as already sold-out / completely full on those nights.



minnieralyks said:


> I wonder if the PTN dining packages weren't as successful/profitable as they hoped? It surprises me that they aren't offering it anymore.


I'm really surprised about this also, honestly if someone asked me a month ago if Disney would bring back Dining Packages for PtN I would have bet a lot on it being that they would.
I really don't understand it at all.



Luckymommatoo said:


> Oh man. I was hoping they'd at least keep the Aladdin's Oasis grab-and-go option. Guess I"ll have to start researching places we could possibly catch a glimpse of PtN without waiting for hours. Thanks for sharing the info!


Agreed, anything is better than nothing.  I was so heart-set on getting a package for it (knowing it'll likely be the one and only chance we'll have to see it) 



lunaland said:


> I've still got BB reservations for our PtN night just in case- until the first parade happens without a dining package. Then I'll probably cancel since we don't need to eat there twice in a trip.  My guess is BB will have a lot of availability open up at that point.


Yeah, I feel like thats what a lot of people have done also.


----------



## minnieralyks

Maybe we had a different experience, but I didn't think it was too hard to grab a seat for the parade, which is why I was curious why they even had special seating at all.

I guess experiences might be different, but we never had a problem getting curb seating for 4 people on Main Street with only an hour or so wait back in September and December of last year.


----------



## MacMama0930

minnieralyks said:


> Maybe we had a different experience, but I didn't think it was too hard to grab a seat for the parade, which is why I was curious why they even had special seating at all.
> 
> I guess experiences might be different, but we never had a problem getting curb seating for 4 people on Main Street with only an hour or so wait back in September and December of last year.


I think with the rumors swirling that PTN is going to WDW...everyone will be dying to see it for this short time.


----------



## lorijohnhill

MacMama0930 said:


> I think with the rumors swirling that PTN is going to WDW...everyone will be dying to see it for this short time.


As much as I wanted to see PTN again, I don't think the ensuing chaos is going to be worth it. I had my life threatened in May 2015 just trying to exit the park through the chaos. I really don't want to go through that again.


----------



## closetmickey

minnieralyks said:


> Maybe we had a different experience, but I didn't think it was too hard to grab a seat for the parade, which is why I was curious why they even had special seating at all.
> 
> I guess experiences might be different, but we never had a problem getting curb seating for 4 people on Main Street with only an hour or so wait back in September and December of last year.


I had the same, fairly hassle free experience, last spring.


----------



## vault19dweller

MacMama0930 said:


> I think with the rumors swirling that PTN is going to WDW...everyone will be dying to see it for this short time.



I'm with you on this, it was strongly said that PtN was only available for the year of the 60th celebrations. 

I've also read that it will be going elsewhere (though I haven't seen 100% confirmation of exactly where it's going) 

People are counting their lucky stars that it's even returning on select nights during the holiday season, so I believe a lot are more aware this is their last chance before it goes. 

Im one of those people, where, due to location and family stuff, I unfortunately couldn't see it for the time it was previously confirmed for (during the 60th) - so have my heart set on getting to see it, believing it likely to be my one and only chance.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Doesn't anyone know how long the cheddar ale soup hangs around at Pacific Wharf Cafe? I'm hoping it will still be available in December. I LOVE that soup!


----------



## vault19dweller

lorijohnhill said:


> As much as I wanted to see PTN again, I don't think the ensuing chaos is going to be worth it. I had my life threatened in May 2015 just trying to exit the park through the chaos. I really don't want to go through that again.


Oh my gosh, that's so scary!
I know of the post fireworks chaos / crush but have never felt threatened from a safety side myself. 
I know the cast members do as much as they can to try to help flow, but with what feels like a thousand guests to each CM I guess it's pretty difficult. I sure hope you're alright / recovered quickly *sending hugs*


----------



## mom2rtk

Someone on a "Here Now" thread just posted that the garland is back up over Main Street. I thought they couldn't have it up when Paint the Night runs? I wonder if they plan to take it down after parade taping or something?


----------



## mom2rtk

lunaland said:


> I've still got BB reservations for our PtN night just in case- until the first parade happens without a dining package. Then I'll probably cancel since we don't need to eat there twice in a trip.  My guess is BB will have a lot of availability open up at that point.




I figure if there's any small chance of offering the package, they held some reservations back. Otherwise why bother offering if all the time spots are full anyway?


----------



## fsjking

vault19dweller said:


> I get what you're saying about the "at this time" comment (like when IT say it _should_ fix the problem *laughs*)
> But the only participating restaurant that is bookable (for the time we're there) has been sold out on PtN nights for weeks and weeks.
> I know this because I was silly and wanted to book the actual package, while it seems most others booked it just in case.
> Because of this I'm just not sure how Disney could look at opening a new dining package (even if they change their mind), when their system shows the place as already sold-out / completely full on those nights.



Maybe thats the reason there are no packages. They saw they were booked and had no need to manufacture business for the restaurant.


----------



## MacMama0930

I'm wondering if one of the reasons the rides aren't included in the holiday tour this is the DCA stuff going on. Maybe the whole Fesitval over there will be part of the tour? Clearly they needed "more tour time".


----------



## MacMama0930

New parks blog about the holiday TV specials

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-parks-holiday-tv-specials-nov-24-25-dec-25/


----------



## mom2rtk

fsjking said:


> Maybe thats the reason there are no packages. They saw they were booked and had no need to manufacture business for the restaurant.




Especially since it's only running during peak weeks anyway.


----------



## DharmaLou

I don't know about anyone ese, but I am counting the minutes until I can check out some of the treats at the food festival!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mom2rtk said:


> Someone on a "Here Now" thread just posted that the garland is back up over Main Street. I thought they couldn't have it up when Paint the Night runs? I wonder if they plan to take it down after parade taping or something?



Interesting! I love the garland. But your theory would make sense on why PTN doesn't start with the rest of the holiday offerings.


----------



## mommymermaid

Miggee said:


> i just got off the phone with CM regarding the Holiday Tour, this time, the CM said NO FP will be giving out at the end of the tour for the holiday tour, I told them that the last CM said there will be FP to Haunted Mansion, I was put in touched with a lead and she confirmed no FP, I expressed my disappointed and she said she will make sure to get the message to the tour department..  :-(



Thanks for the information. That's awful.


----------



## kirstie101

DharmaLou said:


> I don't know about anyone ese, but I am counting the minutes until I can check out some of the treats at the food festival!



I'm with you!!!!! Its the reason we cancelled our BB reservation!


----------



## DharmaLou

kirstie101 said:


> I'm with you!!!!! Its the reason we cancelled our BB reservation!



Well, we will be there 4 1/2 days so we kept our 2 reservations (BB and CC) - but I intend to eat a little bit every day while we are there!


----------



## StayClassy

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ifornia-adventure-park-beginning-november-10/

^talks a little about Elena's event, festival of holidays, and also Santa will be in Redwood Challenge?


----------



## millie0312

I'm wondering if they changed ptn a bit or changed the route if they are hanging garland? Trying to get a feel for the route if it's different so I can figure out a good spot to stake out. Last Dec we went and watched it 3-4 times and never had an issue finding seating and a good spot to the second parade time. Not sure how it'll be this year with limited time left and limited nights.... man I wish we had more info... does anyone know if Olaf's snow area is coming back? What about the ice rink and "holiday shops" they put up around it and the Ghiradelli store. I'm a bit sad there's no parade in DCA this year and I'm still bitter about the mad tea party haha


----------



## lunaland

StayClassy said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ifornia-adventure-park-beginning-november-10/
> 
> ^talks a little about Elena's event, festival of holidays, and also Santa will be in Redwood Challenge?



Says there will be activities and decorations up at Redwood.  I don't have kids and wouldn't normally go see Santa but I'll definitely check out this area.  Still missing Big Thunder Ranch!!


----------



## rentayenta

I am excited about decorations and activities at Redwood Creek Challenge. I love this part of DCA.


----------



## mom2rtk

mom2rtk said:


> Someone on a "Here Now" thread just posted that the garland is back up over Main Street. I thought they couldn't have it up when Paint the Night runs? I wonder if they plan to take it down after parade taping or something?




OK, someone on that thread helped me see the error in my ways. The report said there were garlands ON Main Street. Not garlands OVER Main Street. I totally blew that one.

Still bracing for the impact of losing this important part of the Main Street feel...........





Main Street at Christmas by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## millie0312

mom2rtk said:


> OK, someone on that thread helped me see the error in my ways. The report said there were garlands ON Main Street. Not garlands OVER Main Street. I totally blew that one.
> 
> Still bracing for the impact of losing this important part of the Main Street feel...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Street at Christmas by mom2rtk, on Flickr


I miss those!! Maybe next year!! I guess this year was just wishful thinking lol


----------



## ashnjam

I miss Sherry


----------



## rentayenta

ashnjam said:


> I miss Sherry




Same. I hope she is doing ok. I haven't seen her much on FB either.


----------



## 209Disney

crystal1313 said:


> I had to request to join, it's called Disney fans & Annual Passholders.  It's pretty awesome page, super positive and lots of photos.


Yay thanks!!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

2 more days till the official start of the holidays!!


----------



## goooof1

We are just back and there was NO parade filming this weekend.  There was some kind of filming going on in the Hub on Saturday.   Some guests were kind of standing and sitting around (some wearing x-mas hats, sweaters, etc.) while there were some cameras, lights, etc. with activity on one side (facing down Main Street).   They seemed to be focused on a young girl/teen?  but I have no idea who.....or what exactly!   I asked some folks and vendors who were in the area, but no one seemed to know.  
So they must be waiting until the parade is in full swing to film anything.....  who knows????


----------



## minnieralyks

goooof1 said:


> We are just back and there was NO parade filming this weekend.  There was some kind of filming going on in the Hub on Saturday.   Some guests were kind of standing and sitting around (some wearing x-mas hats, sweaters, etc.) while there were some cameras, lights, etc. with activity on one side (facing down Main Street).   They seemed to be focused on a young girl/teen?  but I have no idea who.....or what exactly!   I asked some folks and vendors who were in the area, but no one seemed to know.
> So they must be waiting until the parade is in full swing to film anything.....  who knows????



I think I heard it was Dove Cameron and someone else filming a thing for Descendants Disney Christmas show or something? It was something for Disney Channel, that's all I know!


----------



## mom2rtk

goooof1 said:


> We are just back and there was NO parade filming this weekend.  There was some kind of filming going on in the Hub on Saturday.   Some guests were kind of standing and sitting around (some wearing x-mas hats, sweaters, etc.) while there were some cameras, lights, etc. with activity on one side (facing down Main Street).   They seemed to be focused on a young girl/teen?  but I have no idea who.....or what exactly!   I asked some folks and vendors who were in the area, but no one seemed to know.
> So they must be waiting until the parade is in full swing to film anything.....  who knows????



Hmmmmm. I would sure love to know the answer to this. I'm still slightly concerned about the 2 days they have strange times for the regular Christmas parade taping on the 16th and 17th. (early on the 16th and late on the 17th). Those coincidentally are our 2 primary DL days.

Has anyone heard any rumbling?


----------



## goooof1

minnieralyks said:


> I think I heard it was Dove Cameron and someone else filming a thing for Descendants Disney Christmas show or something? It was something for Disney Channel, that's all I know!



Someone did say something about Descendants at one point.  It was not an all day taping or anything, so that sounds right. 




mom2rtk said:


> Hmmmmm. I would sure love to know the answer to this. I'm still slightly concerned about the 2 days they have strange times for the regular Christmas parade taping on the 16th and 17th. (early on the 16th and late on the 17th). Those coincidentally are our 2 primary DL days.
> 
> Has anyone heard any rumbling?



As I recall from previous years, they do not schedule parade taping like a regular parade.  It takes hours.....they don't run the parade normally, they stop and re-tape, sit around, re-tape again, etc......  There have been crowds for the taping and they will basically sit and stand along Main Street pretty much all day to hope they will be seen on TV!!!!   If they are taping when you are there, it's easy to stay away, but a little harder to get around, depending what is blocked off...(the hub and Main Street?)


----------



## mom2rtk

goooof1 said:


> As I recall from previous years, they do not schedule parade taping like a regular parade.  It takes hours.....they don't run the parade normally, they stop and re-tape, sit around, re-tape again, etc......  There have been crowds for the taping and they will basically sit and stand along Main Street pretty much all day to hope they will be seen on TV!!!!   If they are taping when you are there, it's easy to stay away, but a little harder to get around, depending what is blocked off...(the hub and Main Street?)




That would be consistent with what I always heard about the taping at WDW. I just had never seen anything about how it goes at DLR. 

With that trail back by Thunder Ranch now closed off, I can't even imagine how you would get around DL with Main Street bottled up.


----------



## SkRiderMom

Only 5 more sleeps until I'm there, can't wait!  I feel like the thread could use more pictures. Here's a few from our last trip in 2012.


----------



## SkRiderMom

And a few more


----------



## Doctor Who

Any current pictures?


----------



## ncarrier

Hoping for some advice from the pros here. We're here now and Thursday will be our last day in the park. We've never been for holiday time before. Does it "snow" for both the parades and fireworks? And where/ when should we plan to be for watching parade and fireworks? There's 2 parades, 1:30 and 4:15 pm; which would be the better bet in your opinion? Sorry, trying to fit in so much on the last day and my husband and DD 16 will only have so much patience left by then lol... if you had to choose between the parade and fireworks which would you choose? We are able to see the fireworks from our room at the DLH so not sure if I'll be able to persuade them to do both but sure gonna try!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ncarrier said:


> Hoping for some advice from the pros here. We're here now and Thursday will be our last day in the park. We've never been for holiday time before. Does it "snow" for both the parades and fireworks? And where/ when should we plan to be for watching parade and fireworks? There's 2 parades, 1:30 and 4:15 pm; which would be the better bet in your opinion? Sorry, trying to fit in so much on the last day and my husband and DD 16 will only have so much patience left by then lol... if you had to choose between the parade and fireworks which would you choose? We are able to see the fireworks from our room at the DLH so not sure if I'll be able to persuade them to do both but sure gonna try!



It does snow after "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and during Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle show. Unfortunately it doesn't snow during "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. For where and when to watch, it depends on how long are you willing to wait. For "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks is in front of SB Castle. It can take as much as 3+ hours for a spot in front of SB Castle for the fireworks on the curbside or benches. For "A Christmas Fantasy" parade about an hour on Main Street(depends on where you want to watch it from the front of the curbside or back). During Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle show, it snows during the shows. I believe there are about 4 shows of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle a night all the way up to the fireworks. It depends on what time do you feel watching the parade. Both parades will get the crowds even if you show up at the last second. Mostly the first one is busy over the second one. There can be bad weather where the parade will not perform which it makes sense to see the first one over the second one. 

For on which one to see, I would say "A Christmas Fantasy" parade since you can see it from anywhere on the parade route. While the fireworks you can see it from anywhere at DL. But for the snowing areas at DL, you will want to watch it from Main Street, the viewing area of Fantasmic! by the Rivers of America (if they have it running since F! is not running) and It's a Small World Plaza. But if you want the best spot, it is in front of the SB Castle since this is an old firework show since 2000.


----------



## lorijohnhill

What is the Winter Castle Show??


----------



## travelgirl06

lorijohnhill said:


> Doesn't anyone know how long the cheddar ale soup hangs around at Pacific Wharf Cafe? I'm hoping it will still be available in December. I LOVE that soup!



I'm not sure how long it is there, but we just had it this past weekend. So food! I'm hoping it sticks around


----------



## millie0312

ncarrier said:


> Hoping for some advice from the pros here. We're here now and Thursday will be our last day in the park. We've never been for holiday time before. Does it "snow" for both the parades and fireworks? And where/ when should we plan to be for watching parade and fireworks? There's 2 parades, 1:30 and 4:15 pm; which would be the better bet in your opinion? Sorry, trying to fit in so much on the last day and my husband and DD 16 will only have so much patience left by then lol... if you had to choose between the parade and fireworks which would you choose? We are able to see the fireworks from our room at the DLH so not sure if I'll be able to persuade them to do both but sure gonna try!


Just my 2 cents but here's my take- we are not parade people but we do enjoy watching PTN and I like watching all the parades for the atmosphere. However, the fireworks are much for moving for my family- everyone loves the fireworks (how often do whole families agree). Anyway- we watched some of the WOC and fireworks from the onsite hotels and found the view really to not be magical. I think if you do some research on the parade route you would pretty easily find a few hidden gems on places that will require less of a wait for an ok spot, as well as the same less wait-ok spot for the fireworks. Maybe you could watch the parade from a walk up spot you can see from (maybe not the best view but no wait) and stake out a spot for the fw a little earlier with a dole whip or something while you wait? We personally found the Christmas parade cute not not amazing so if you have to choose one- I vote fireworks!


----------



## deserrai

Paint the Night dining packages are out! So, my question is, can I convert a Blue Bayou dinner reservation to a dining package?


----------



## mom2rtk

deserrai said:


> Paint the Night dining packages are out! So, my question is, can I convert a Blue Bayou dinner reservation to a dining package?




I just saw that but don't see a single time on the 18th. I know they will go fast, but can't imagine they would be that fast!


----------



## deserrai

I managed to book one on the 20th. I have a BB reservation on the 23rd and would prefer to use that one, but I will have to find out if it can be converted.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ah! PTN packages! Are these a good idea in crowded season? Like the Dessert party question.... is it a guaranteed place to watch the parade? I see aladdins oasis offered, any info on that ?


----------



## mom2rtk

We are there for the 18th and 19th. On those 2 nights I saw one 7:40 time available on the 19th. I didn't plan to do that, but booked it just in case. But that leads me to believe that there were other times and were just taken already, for both the 18th and 19th.


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> Ah! PTN packages! Are these a good idea in crowded season? Like the Dessert party question.... is it a guaranteed place to watch the parade? I see aladdins oasis offered, any info on that ?




It's really a mixed bag. It really depends on how they set up the viewing, and I imagine we won't know until after the first showing. It started off last year with a place for diners roped off on Main Street. Then it was moved to the back of Town Square, facing the train station. From what I hear, it's pretty packed in there still.

Aladdin's Oasis got a viewing area over by Small World.


----------



## mom2rtk

Can't wait for the holiday season to start tomorrow!





IMG_5234 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5244 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6602 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6510 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Holidays at the Cozy Cone by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_7609 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## hsmamato2

is it only available with Aladdins qs? I am trying to make decisions for a large family group, (who is cheap lol) so  I am trying to figure out... to you DL experts if it were you,what would you choose?   Dec 15-18-(I know,busy time) first time for most in the group(I've been once before)
   I have booked Aladdins/PTN package for 9 on Friday the 16 
  WOC party on Saturday the 17th
Surfs up for breakfast on sunday (non park day)
   My big ???? is this- I see there are 2 showings of both PTN and WOC on my nights, but the packages mean we'll be at the first showings. *which* of these packages is a more worthwhile 'push' for the whole family? 
the DP is SO $$$...and I feel so responsible for everyones enjoyment,whether I choose to keep these or not.....
   But there's no real point in the PTN package if we can just watch 2nd showing by IASW anyway later on with not much difference....


----------



## ncarrier

ncarrier said:


> Does it "snow" for both the parades and fireworks? And where/ when should we plan to be for watching parade and fireworks? There's 2 parades, 1:30 and 4:15 pm; which would be the better bet in your opinion? Sorry, trying to fit in so much on the last day and my husband and DD 16 will only have so much patience left by then lol... if you had to choose between the parade and fireworks which would you choose? We are able to see the



Thanks so much for your input! I'm thinking that if we need to invest a lot of waiting time, they will probably choose the fireworks over the parade. How do we get a spot on Main Street? Is there a time where they let people start choosing spots on the road? Or do we just grab a curb spot until closer to the show? I think I can bribe my family into an hour of waiting with the appropriate treats lol but more than that is probably not going to happen....


----------



## dalstitch45

The Festival of Holidays food booths were open last night.  There was some entertainment over at Pacific Wharf that looked like it could have been the Mariachi Divas.  Took some pictures, and will try to post them later.  We did get to see the preview of Moana.  I can't wait to go see it now.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Love the Christmas lights in cars land 

Heard them rehearsing the Elena song etc last night. Sounds cute 

So will the stalls be open today in the park 

Haunted manchion is cute with pumpkins and Christmas


----------



## SkRiderMom

Touring Plans blog has posted a review of Festival of the Holidays, sounds great! Like I needed another reason to be excited about our trip.


----------



## fsjking

It looks like they aren't offering the PTN packages on the first weekend in December. Could that have to do with the CP changing things around or does that mean they are sold out already?


----------



## hsmamato2

I just read the blog..... where are the DCA concerts located? is there a times schedule?


----------



## Miggee

deserrai said:


> Paint the Night dining packages are out! So, my question is, can I convert a Blue Bayou dinner reservation to a dining package?



nothing left the week of thanksgiving for BB, only some for Aladin for PTN.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Paint the Night Aladdins dining packages :
Do you know what the time cut off is for the 2 parades ?
As in what time frame to book for the 1st parade  ?
Times listed 12pm - 7pm


----------



## ericopia

This talk of PTN dining packages coming available just gave a bright spot to my day. Thanks, @deserrai!

I just called, and for the Aladdin's Oasis packages, I think the Cast Member said that the first parade had meal pick-ups from noon to 3:30, and the second parade was 4:30 to 7. (But don't quote me on that....)

(I loves me some Blue Bayou, but this trip we opted for lunch at Carthay Circle, the same day...)


----------



## mom2rtk

fsjking said:


> It looks like they aren't offering the PTN packages on the first weekend in December. Could that have to do with the CP changing things around or does that mean they are sold out already?




I'm guessing that's because they won't have room for the viewing area (assuming it's still in Town Square) with the Candlelight Processional stage all set up.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

Can someone tell me how much are PTN packages at BB? TIA!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ericopia said:


> This talk of PTN dining packages coming available just gave a bright spot to my day. Thanks, @deserrai!
> 
> I just called, and for the Aladdin's Oasis packages, I think the Cast Member said that the first parade had meal pick-ups from noon to 3:30, and the second parade was 4:30 to 7. (But don't quote me on that....)
> 
> (I loves me some Blue Bayou, but this trip we opted for lunch at Carthay Circle, the same day...)




That was an important question so I just called and asked. They told me any pick up time before 3 would be for the first parade. 3 and later would be for the second parade. Anyone else want to call and check?


----------



## Nimbusteach

We just booked for Dec 16th!! Disney site shows PTN at either 6:30 or 10:30 and since we got 5:50 reservations I'm assuming we will see the later show.  This is just so exciting! To book I used my credit card but I am hoping the night of that I can use my rewards card to actually pay, is that possible?


----------



## mom2rtk

Nimbusteach said:


> We just booked for Dec 16th!! Disney site shows PTN at either 6:30 or 10:30 and since we got 5:50 reservations I'm assuming we will see the later show.  This is just so exciting! To book I used my credit card but I am hoping the night of that I can use my rewards card to actually pay, is that possible?




Yes. The CC is only used to pay the fee if you don't show.


----------



## lwanthony

Just canceled our WOC desert package for Sunday the 27th and made BB PTN reservations. Then booked WOC for the 1st or Dec. as a last hurrah for our 5 days in the park.

Sure wish they would have had the schedules out PTN sooner so I could have planned appropriately in the fist place, but at least we can see PTN, and do WOC during our trip.

Anyone do the Frozen reserved seating meal at CC recently? Giving some thought to adding that to our itinerary.

Thanks all, and happy planning!

-Lane


----------



## alvernon90

Where can you book these special dining packages?


----------



## Abbey1

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eats-arrive-november-10-at-disneyland-resort/

Some super cute holiday treats to try!


----------



## hsmamato2

Miggee said:


> nothing left the week of thanksgiving for BB, only some for Aladin for PTN.


I only saw aladdin on my dates


----------



## hsmamato2

mom2rtk said:


> That was an important question so I just called and asked. They told me any pick up time before 3 would be for the first parade. 3 and later would be for the second parade. Anyone else want to call and check?


I am SO confused! I got a time of 4 pm to pick up dinner...what does that mean?  I thought it meant the first showing..... also interesting I am playing with times/# of people, and it looks like there is limited availability on the 16th for   TS package, but dinner times only, not lunch (?)


----------



## lorijohnhill

I'd like to know the menu. We did the Halloween dinner "assuming" the menu would be the same as prior packages, but they had taken the kids steak (which my daughter loves) off and replaced it with ribs (which she will not eat). Why do they hide this info? And the prices?


----------



## fsjking

hsmamato2 said:


> I am SO confused! I got a time of 4 pm to pick up dinner...what does that mean?  I thought it meant the first showing.....



Yeah I can only go the 4th, and 4:30 is the latest pickup. I don't know if I can get to the park that early that day, so I'm out.


----------



## hsmamato2

Allears .net has a menu for Aladdins package dinner- so how will I know what time we are supposed to see it? Oh sorry.... I am getting to excited over new info today! at 4 pm it says 1st show- when I look at 5 or 5:30 it says 2nd show. recommendations? how crowded will 2nd show be? on a Friday night? at the beginning of holiday season? (urggg- silly question,right?)


----------



## Nimbusteach

Disney_Fanatic said:


> Can someone tell me how much are PTN packages at BB? TIA!!



I just called since I was curious as well and the CM said $62 for adults and $25 for kids.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

Nimbusteach said:


> I just called since I was curious as well and the CM said $62 for adults and $25 for kids.



thanks!!!


----------



## hsmamato2

is the viewing area for both packages the same?


----------



## Luckymommatoo

Yay, I just got the Aladdin package for Thanksgiving day, first parade! So psyched, since my parents will be with me. They would not be able to wait a long time for a parade. So glad I checked back here. Thanks, DisBoards!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Luckymommatoo said:


> Yay, I just got the Aladdin package for Thanksgiving day, first parade! So psyched, since my parents will be with me. They would not be able to wait a long time for a parade. So glad I checked back here. Thanks, DisBoards!


Yippie !  
Happy for you !


----------



## cinder-ellah

I was able to book lunch at Aladdin's / PTNP Dec 2nd.  Wow !  Good thing I booked this morning as nothing at all shows for that day now.  
Now I need it to open up 1 day the week of Dec 12 - 15th.  It's showing unavailable.  I wonder if it was even offered yet.  I see its available after that week.  I'll be stalking the Disneyland reservation site. 

Thank you DisBoards for the notice !


----------



## Happyjenz

cinder-ellah said:


> I was able to book lunch at Aladdin's / PTNP Dec 2nd.  Wow !  Good thing I booked this morning as nothing at all shows for that day now.
> Now I need it to open up 1 day the week of Dec 12 - 15th.  It's showing unavailable.  I wonder if it was even offered yet.  I see its available after that week.  I'll be stalking the Disneyland reservation site.
> 
> Thank you DisBoards for the notice !


We will be there December 12-15 also, and I see nothing...I was wondering if it would be available then too....we will see


----------



## cinder-ellah

Happyjenz said:


> We will be there December 12-15 also, and I see nothing...I was wondering if it would be available then too....we will see


Fingers crossed that they'll post more dates.


----------



## hsmamato2

ok I was reading some other blogs etc about the PTN packages, they all say the Aladdin deal is a section out by IASW, the BB option is a section roped off on MAin Stree,is this right? I plan to be out by IASW anyway for parades etc since I'm not a fan of bottleneck crowds like Main street


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> ok I was reading some other blogs etc about the PTN packages, they all say the Aladdin deal is a section out by IASW, the BB option is a section roped off on MAin Stree,is this right? I plan to be out by IASW anyway for parades etc since I'm not a fan of bottleneck crowds like Main street




When the BB packages first started, they were a roped off area on Main Street. After a bit, they moved it to the back side of Town Square across from the train station. 

No word on whether this will be the same, but given that they aren't offering it on Candlelight Processional weekend, I'd say they probably intend to keep it in the Town Square area.


----------



## mommymermaid

Well I wasn't originally going to purchase a dining package for our family, but, Id rather do that than stake out a spot to watch PTN. So BB it is!!!  The candy cane schedule is released on the Disney Parks Blog! Yesss!! Cant Wait!


----------



## hsmamato2

mom2rtk said:


> When the BB packages first started, they were a roped off area on Main Street. After a bit, they moved it to the back side of Town Square across from the train station.
> 
> No word on whether this will be the same, but given that they aren't offering it on Candlelight Processional weekend, I'd say they probably intend to keep it in the Town Square area.


Thanks.... I'm assuming the Bb section is a better viewing area than Aladdin?


----------



## lorijohnhill

The Allears menus are not current. Would someone who has reservations for the first parades, please post the menu options?


----------



## mvf-m11c

lorijohnhill said:


> What is the Winter Castle Show??



Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle show is a few minutes show in front of the castle at night. It will play a song and light up the castle. It will also snow around the area around the Hub which you can experience first before the end of "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks.

Here a video clip that I took in 2010.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

The stalls were open today


----------



## Steven G

I don't think this was posted previously..
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/festive-foods-marketplaces/

You can click on view menu to see all the options and pricing.


Also, thanks for heads up about Ptn dining,I got Christmas Day at aladdins.


----------



## mom2rtk

hsmamato2 said:


> Thanks.... I'm assuming the Bb section is a better viewing area than Aladdin?



It really just depends on where you want to watch it. Main Street is typically the harder area to get a spot. But I think the Small World are should be lovely with all those lights this time of year.


----------



## Abbey1

Steven G said:


> I don't think this was posted previously..
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/festive-foods-marketplaces/
> 
> You can click on view menu to see all the options and pricing.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for heads up about Ptn dining,I got Christmas Day at aladdins.




Thanks for posting! I've been wanting to know the prices. 

If anyone does the decorate a cookie set, I'd love to see a picture (my son thought this sounded fun). Or of *any* of the food, honestly. I'm excited there are so many new things to try.


----------



## millie0312

mommymermaid said:


> Well I wasn't originally going to purchase a dining package for our family, but, Id rather do that than stake out a spot to watch PTN. So BB it is!!!  The candy cane schedule is released on the Disney Parks Blog! Yesss!! Cant Wait!


Ugh did you notice this year it said one candy cane per guest? I'm pretty sure last year it was TWO because DH got 2 bands so the kids and I wouldn't have to stand in line- bummer since we usually only do 2-3 between our group but it was nice the kids didn't have to wait in line!


----------



## Nevada Jen

eeyorefanuk said:


> The stalls were open today


Where were they set up?  All in one area or spread through the park?


----------



## cinder-ellah

Abbey1 said:


> Thanks for posting! I've been wanting to know the prices.
> 
> If anyone does the decorate a cookie set, I'd love to see a picture (my son thought this sounded fun). Or of *any* of the food, honestly. I'm excited there are so many new things to try.


Where's the "Decorate a Cookie Set" ?


----------



## alvernon90

eeyorefanuk said:


> The stalls were open today



Did they add any Christmas decorations to the stalls?  The last posted photos just showed plain rectangle buildings.  They looked like backyard storage sheds.  I'm hoping they dressed them up at least a little since those photos were taken.


----------



## Abbey1

cinder-ellah said:


> Where's the "Decorate a Cookie Set" ?


It's in the Treats for Santa stand. $7.50 for a Mickey snowman cookie decorating kit.


----------



## kristabelle13

It's lame they don't have the AP tasting tokens offered (or at least I didn't see it...someone tell me I'm wrong...). It ended up being a significant savings for us in the spring.


----------



## Abbey1

kristabelle13 said:


> It's lame they don't have the AP tasting tokens offered (or at least I didn't see it...someone tell me I'm wrong...). It ended up being a significant savings for us in the spring.



Does that mean that there is no AP discount for Festival of Holidays? Or were the tokens something else? We'll be getting APs in December, so I'm not familiar with all of the discounts etc.


----------



## jwidick

Hi Guys - I have booked the Aladdin PTN package for Christmas day... for the second showing.  I have NO CLUE how much I will be paying haha (Maybe I will call DL after I get out of this meeting).  I booked for 4 people, even tho one of us four will only be 9 months old.  Was that the right thing to do? Also, I noticed everyone seems super excited they are going to the first parade showing... I have reserved the second one and am curious what the disadvantage is to the second showing?  Also - this is our first time at Disneyland... do you consider this package to be pretty essential? I am definitely not interested in staking out my spot for hours in advance... I would probably be sitting there with the baby while hubby and son are out having fun LOL.  And someone pushier than I will probably knock me out of my spot bc Im a big wussy hahaha...   but seriously, I am hoping this parade will be pretty amazing if I do one of these packages.


----------



## Niltiac

Abbey1 said:


> Does that mean that there is no AP discount for Festival of Holidays? Or were the tokens something else? We'll be getting APs in December, so I'm not familiar with all of the discounts etc.


The tokens from the food festival in the spring were basically meal tickets you could purchase ahead of time.  You would pay a set price for a set of 6 (I think) tokens, so the potential savings would depend on the normal price of the item you're using it for.  If you were purchasing more of the pricey items, it would work to your advantage to use the tokens.  I don't know if there's a standard AP discount for regular purchases at the festival.


----------



## cinder-ellah

jwidick said:


> Hi Guys - I have booked the Aladdin PTN package for Christmas day... for the second showing.  I have NO CLUE how much I will be paying haha (Maybe I will call DL after I get out of this meeting).  I booked for 4 people, even tho one of us four will only be 9 months old.  Was that the right thing to do? Also, I noticed everyone seems super excited they are going to the first parade showing... I have reserved the second one and am curious what the disadvantage is to the second showing?  Also - this is our first time at Disneyland... do you consider this package to be pretty essential? I am definitely not interested in staking out my spot for hours in advance... I would probably be sitting there with the baby while hubby and son are our having fun LOL.  And someone pushier than I will probably knock me out of my spot bc Im a big wussy hahaha...   but seriously, I am hoping this parade will be pretty amazing if I do one of these packages.


For me booking the first parade time works best for our group as there could be a possibility that atleast one of us will be too tired to stay for the 2nd parade.  If any of us are still in the park then we'll do rides.  That way no one in our groups stress whether or not one of the kids or adults will not make it for the later parade.  That's our reasoning for picking the earlier parade.  I don't want to worry about staking out a place and feel the reserved area is helpful, specially due to popularity of the parade.


----------



## twinky

More about holiday food & treats at DLR: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/11/foodie-guide-to-holiday-eats-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## jwidick

Omgosh the reviews for the Aladdin dining package are terrible... Im looking on Yelp at Aladdin's Oasis.  What would you guys do?  I also "Just-in-case" reserved Blue Bayou on Christmas Day for 2:20pm, way before they had announced packages.  IDK if I should bother trying to convert that reservation to a PTN package? Or just drop this idea all together...


----------



## DizHanna456

I hope somebody on here took the Holiday Time tour today. I'm so anxious for a review!


----------



## dalstitch45

Abbey1 said:


> Does that mean that there is no AP discount for Festival of Holidays? Or were the tokens something else? We'll be getting APs in December, so I'm not familiar with all of the discounts etc.


There is no AP discount at any of the food booths.


----------



## MacMama0930

DizHanna456 said:


> I hope somebody on here took the Holiday Time tour today. I'm so anxious for a review!



I know! Me too!! I'm doing it Monday. I'm super anxious to see what it's all about!


----------



## Abbey1

dalstitch45 said:


> There is no AP discount at any of the food booths.



That's disappointing! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ashnjam

mom2rtk said:


> That was an important question so I just called and asked. They told me any pick up time before 3 would be for the first parade. 3 and later would be for the second parade. Anyone else want to call and check?



Haha i just booked our package for Dec 11th and the the person I talked to said pick up before 3:45 for first parade and anything after would be for the second.


----------



## mom2rtk

ashnjam said:


> Haha i just booked our package for Dec 11th and the the person I talked to said pick up before 3:45 for first parade and anything after would be for the second.




I think I'm going to call back later and double check. They really should put that on the information page on the reservation.


----------



## marivigi

mom2rtk said:


> That was an important question so I just called and asked. They told me any pick up time before 3 would be for the first parade. 3 and later would be for the second parade. Anyone else want to call and check?


umm

so all BB packages are for the second parade?


----------



## mom2rtk

marivigi said:


> umm
> 
> so all BB packages are for the second parade?




That related to the Aladdin's Oasis packages, which are available much earlier in the day.

No idea about the BB packages.

I'll call again later when I have a moment, but now I'm not sure any answer we get can be trusted.

Did anyone here do the BB package when it was offered earlier in the year?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I may have missed it, but can anybody tell me the prices and menu options for Aladdin's Oasis for the PTN packages?


----------



## marivigi

mom2rtk said:


> That related to the Aladdin's Oasis packages, which are available much earlier in the day.
> 
> No idea about the BB packages.
> 
> I'll call again later when I have a moment, but now I'm not sure any answer we get can be trusted.
> 
> Did anyone here do the BB package when it was offered earlier in the year?



Thank you!

I just thought maybe since the first one is for 4:00 pm


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, I just called again. They said a BB reservation between 4 and 5 would get the first showing, anything 5 and later would be for the second showing.

They said for Aladdin's Oasis anything 3:45 or earlier would be for the first showing and anything 4 or later would be for the second showing.

No details yet on where the BB viewing area will be. Just somewhere on Main Street.

I have AA booked one of the nights we are there, and this morning found one for BB for our other night. 

Not sure yet if I will keep one or both of those. Still thinking on it.


----------



## fsjking

I also called and got it confirmed that there will be no BB packages on the 3rd-4th due to the viewing area being taken by the CP. Disappointing, but it is what it is. I guess we will fight for a spot with the rest of the crowd.


----------



## twinky

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I may have missed it, but can anybody tell me the prices and menu options for Aladdin's Oasis for the PTN packages?



Hi... I found a review on a Disney-related blog (dlrprepschool), from what seems like earlier this year. Not sure if prices/menu items have changed, however. 
It shows $22.99/adult and $13.99/ages 3-9.


----------



## Steven G

We did aladdins oasis a few months ago.  The food wasn't anything special, my son liked the cookie though.  The best things about it were:

1 - reasonably quick
2 - the oasis was QUIET and secluded.  It felt like we weren't in DL, which was nice.
3 - we got to meet both Genie and Jasmine.  No guarantees of this, they were only there a couple minutes while we were there.

I'd recommend eating at the oasis, it was a nice break from the crowds.


----------



## fsjking

Does anyone know if Aladdin's sells walk up packages the day of? I'm not going to pre-order cause I'm not sure when we are going to get there our first day, but if we are there early enough, I think we might do it.


----------



## Steven G

I would guess it depends on whether they have enough reservations or not.  During the busy holiday season, that would be risky.


----------



## Abbey1

I'd love to hear anyone's review of the new World of Color show. We made reservations for the dessert party, and I'm curious about the new show. I read a lot of mixed reviews about the last Christmas WOC.


----------



## NJShoreDad

Abbey1 said:


> I'd love to hear anyone's review of the new World of Color show. We made reservations for the dessert party, and I'm curious about the new show. I read a lot of mixed reviews about the last Christmas WOC.


You may have to wait a day or two for the full review of this year's show. We went last night and it appeared they were trying to hang a giant white Mickey head off of the Fun Wheel, only it got caught. Ended up delaying the show almost 30 minutes for them to take it down and run the show without it.  It was kind of embarrassing for Disney to have this giant misshapen Mickey hanging there for all to see.  I'm not sure this was used in 2015, but definitely not in the 2014 version.


----------



## Abbey1

NJShoreDad said:


> You may have to wait a day or two for the full review of this year's show. We went last night and it appeared they were trying to hang a giant white Mickey head off of the Fun Wheel, only it got caught. Ended up delaying the show almost 30 minutes for them to take it down and run the show without it.  It was kind of embarrassing for Disney to have this giant misshapen Mickey hanging there for all to see.  I'm not sure this was used in 2015, but definitely not in the 2014 version.



Yikes, how frustrating for everyone watching last night. Did the absence of the head affect the show (was it supposed to be incorporated into parts of it?). I hope you're able to catch it again!


----------



## NJShoreDad

Abbey1 said:


> Yikes, how frustrating for everyone watching last night. Did the absence of the head affect the show (was it supposed to be incorporated into parts of it?). I hope you're able to catch it again!


It wasn't obvious how they would use it - some sort of additional projector screen? They had workers climb the supports of the wheel to get it aligned. We won't get another chance this trip. I'll be interested in hearing if they got the kinks worked out.


----------



## dalstitch45

We are going to see it tonight.  Hopefully, it's all fixed.  NJShoreDad, I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Was anyone else there tonight? I'm curious as to what would stop the fireworks midshow? I've seen them delay, then run...delay,then cancel...but I've never seen them have to stop and cancel mid show!


----------



## NJShoreDad

Angel Ariel said:


> Was anyone else there tonight? I'm curious as to what would stop the fireworks midshow? I've seen them delay, then run...delay,then cancel...but I've never seen them have to stop and cancel mid show!


We were there tonight, and you could see it coming... you could see the wind picking up in how the smoke from the fireworks moved.  Wind is usually the #1 reason why fireworks at DL are canceled and I would bet that they believed the winds were lighter when the show started. Bummer for us because it was our last night and we had the WOC delay the night before.

Now, there is nothing they can do about the weather, but we really noticed a bunch of issues this trip. The show snafus, lack of stock of items (no Mickey bars anywhere), and a huge uptick in rude cast members... not to mention we were evacuated off of 2 rides.  Something is amiss at DLR.


----------



## dalstitch45

Saw the WOC show last night.  It was okay, but I was a little disappointed.  I think I expected it to be better than last year.  Maybe I'm in the minority, but I loved the Winter Dreams version better.  Probably won't go back to see it again.  They didn't do the Fun Wheel Challenge last night.  That's always fun.


----------



## cruisehopeful

dalstitch45 said:


> Saw the WOC show last night.  It was okay, but I was a little disappointed.  I think I expected it to be better than last year.  Maybe I'm in the minority, but I loved the Winter Dreams version better.  Probably won't go back to see it again.  They didn't do the Fun Wheel Challenge last night.  That's always fun.


I have the dessert party booked for this show. I've actually never seen WOC, other than out my window when staying at the hotel and that wasn't a very good view. I'm trying to decide if I should keep the reservation.

We also want to do the Holiday Tour, but there aren't any reviews, yet. I know it will sell out if I don't decide soon. Does anyone else have any feedback about WOC or the Holiday Tour? I know it won't include rides this time.


----------



## MacMama0930

cruisehopeful said:


> I have the dessert party booked for this show. I've actually never seen WOC, other than out my window when staying at the hotel and that wasn't a very good view. I'm trying to decide if I should keep the reservation.
> 
> We also want to do the Holiday Tour, but there aren't any reviews, yet. I know it will sell out if I don't decide soon. Does anyone else have any feedback about WOC or the Holiday Tour? I know it won't include rides this time.


I am doing both on Monday and I will do a review asap!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Have you guys seen this thread? Apparently so far the toy soldiers have been absent from the Christmas parade. That makes me very sad. 




On the March by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Abbey1

cruisehopeful said:


> I have the dessert party booked for this show. I've actually never seen WOC, other than out my window when staying at the hotel and that wasn't a very good view. I'm trying to decide if I should keep the reservation.
> 
> We also want to do the Holiday Tour, but there aren't any reviews, yet. I know it will sell out if I don't decide soon. Does anyone else have any feedback about WOC or the Holiday Tour? I know it won't include rides this time.



I also have reservations for the dessert party. After reading this review, I decided to keep it. At the end, they say this is their favorite version of WOC ever. Warning: It does contain spoilers. http://www.disneytouristblog.com/world-color-season-light-review-tips/


----------



## Angel Ariel

mom2rtk said:


> Have you guys seen this thread? Apparently so far the toy soldiers have been absent from the Christmas parade. That makes me very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the March by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Yes, they were absent yesterday 

Also, the Times Guide confirms that parade taping is happening Wed at 10:30a and 1:15p.  I hadnt seen that mentioned here yet, and I know people wanted to know!


----------



## bellazachmom

NJShoreDad said:


> It wasn't obvious how they would use it - some sort of additional projector screen? They had workers climb the supports of the wheel to get it aligned. We won't get another chance this trip. I'll be interested in hearing if they got the kinks worked out.



For the 60th version of WOC, the screen was raised to cover the Mickey on the center of the Death Wheel and then projections were shown on it during WOC. I'm assuming it will be the same for this version.


----------



## WDWFigment

mom2rtk said:


> Have you guys seen this thread? Apparently so far the toy soldiers have been absent from the Christmas parade. That makes me very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the March by mom2rtk, on Flickr



The toy soldiers will be in the parade starting next week. I can't say why they've been absent, so you'll just have to take my word for it. (Or not.) 



Abbey1 said:


> I also have reservations for the dessert party. After reading this review, I decided to keep it. At the end, they say this is their favorite version of WOC ever. Warning: It does contain spoilers. http://www.disneytouristblog.com/world-color-season-light-review-tips/



FWIW, I'm the author of that blog post (thanks for sharing the link!) and I would recommend the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour over the dessert party. I cover getting the best spot for World of Color in my viewing guide (mentioned in that post), and it's a pretty easy strategy to follow.

From my perspective, the dessert party is way overpriced for what you get. A great view of World of Color is not at all difficult to secure if you know what you're doing. Have fun!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

WDWFigment said:


> FWIW, I'm the author of that blog post



Tom, I really enjoy your blog posts and reviews. I check in at least a few times a week to see if you have any new Disneyland related info. It's always fun to see you post over here!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Angel Ariel said:


> Also, the Times Guide confirms that parade taping is happening Wed at 10:30a and 1:15p. I hadnt seen that mentioned here yet, and I know people wanted to know!



Uuugh! What a bummer! What is the Times Guide? 
Anyone have any experience with how the taping effects crowds?


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWFigment said:


> The toy soldiers will be in the parade starting next week. I can't say why they've been absent, so you'll just have to take my word for it. (Or not.)
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I'm the author of that blog post (thanks for sharing the link!) and I would recommend the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour over the dessert party. I cover getting the best spot for World of Color in my viewing guide (mentioned in that post), and it's a pretty easy strategy to follow.
> 
> From my perspective, the dessert party is way overpriced for what you get. A great view of World of Color is not at all difficult to secure if you know what you're doing. Have fun!




Thanks for that Tom! Nice to see you posting here again. We miss you over on the photography forum.

We're planning to watch the parade next Thursday when it seems to have one lone evening showing (what's that about?). Any chance they will be back by Thursday? Although if they are taping the parade on Wednesday, maybe they will be back for that?


----------



## mom2rtk

Angel Ariel said:


> Yes, they were absent yesterday
> 
> Also, the Times Guide confirms that parade taping is happening Wed at 10:30a and 1:15p.  I hadnt seen that mentioned here yet, and I know people wanted to know!




Well, they seem to be one last minute surprise after another this year, don't they?

Thanks for sharing though @Angel Ariel. Better to know than be surprised.


----------



## Abbey1

Has anyone checked out the crafts and Santa meet at Redwood Creek Challenge Trail? I'd love to hear about it. Is it decorated really cute?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Waving hello to everyone from quite sunny, CA. I also am praying Sherry is well. Has anyone heard from her? I thought of her and this thread earlier today when I bought from Pavilions (Von's or Safeway in other areas) Safeway Brand pink peppermint ice cream. It is MUCH better than Ralph's (Kroger) pink peppermint and there is no comparison between well any of them to the (IMO) very disappointing Dreyers wonderland or whatever it is called. I will keep an eye out for Target selling their brand of Peppermint. I'm hoping it makes a comeback at Baskin Robbins.

I know this is not the meet up thread so just a quick shout out if anyone would like to meet up on Mon Nov 28th or for breakfast on Tuesday the 29th to please PM me.


----------



## Lucysmom2

I think Sherry devotes her time to her Facebook account. I miss her holiday spirit. Does anyone know what her username is for Facebook so I can send her a friend request?


----------



## millie0312

Question for someone there or that knows- is Olaf's little snow area back this year? Also is the holiday village and ice skating rink there in downtown Disney? We love both the cute little snow play area and watching the ice rink so I'm hoping yes but haven't heard a word about them!


----------



## lorijohnhill

millie0312 said:


> Question for someone there or that knows- is Olaf's little snow area back this year? Also is the holiday village and ice skating rink there in downtown Disney? We love both the cute little snow play area and watching the ice rink so I'm hoping yes but haven't heard a word about them!


I'd like to know about this also. My daughter has her heart set on doing both during our trip and I'd like to prepare her before we get there if they will not be happening.


----------



## MacMama0930

I'm about to hop a train and check out all the fun holiday stuff in DLR!! I am so excited!!


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> I'm about to hop a train and check out all the fun holiday stuff in DLR!! I am so excited!!




Have a great trip!


----------



## grannyminnie

Reporting back to say that I booked the Holiday tour and enjoyed it (Thurs., the first day it was offered).  Yes, I knew there would be no attractions as a part of it, and it would have been nice, especially considering that I missed Small World due to long lines and breakdowns.  (several rides were "down" on the three days I attended)  I thought the seating for the parade was worth the price!  Not to mention the awesome pin, yummy gingerbread man (and I don't care for gingerbread) and the Christmas travel mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## audrey2580

Thank you so much for reporting!  Did they give you FP's or anything else?  Was it just walking around and learning about the decorations?


----------



## grannyminnie

audrey2580 said:


> Thank you so much for reporting!  Did they give you FP's or anything else?  Was it just walking around and learning about the decorations?


Nope, no Fastpasses...the guide "invited" us to come back to the attraction and enjoy it later.  When I mentioned to her that I was sorry we didn't get in to any of the overlay attractions, she didn't comment.
It was as you said walking in both parks and her telling stories about Walt's love of Christmas, and also drawing attention to certain decorations and what their meaning was.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Just in case this hasn't been reported yet, they're filming the parade on Wednesday with the weird times.


----------



## cinder-ellah

grannyminnie said:


> Reporting back to say that I booked the Holiday tour and enjoyed it (Thurs., the first day it was offered).  Yes, I knew there would be no attractions as a part of it, and it would have been nice, especially considering that I missed Small World due to long lines and breakdowns.  (several rides were "down" on the three days I attended)  I thought the seating for the parade was worth the price!  Not to mention the awesome pin, yummy gingerbread man (and I don't care for gingerbread) and the Christmas travel mug of hot chocolate.


Thank you for your update.  Too bad no FP was offered.  Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## grannyminnie

cinder-ellah said:


> Thank you for your update.  Too bad no FP was offered.  Sounds like you had a good time
> I did!  And didn't really mind the "no fastpasses" or going to the head of the line, which happens in the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour.  I did HM 3 times anyway, with no wait, and no fastpass necessary!  I also did the Jingle Cruise, but just once.


----------



## cruisehopeful

grannyminnie said:


> I thought the seating for the parade was worth the price!


That would make it worth it for me. Where did you sit? Was that part of the 2.5 hours or did they end the tour with taking you to the parade?


----------



## PHXscuba

Does anyone know if they are still decorating the Storybook Land Canal Boats attraction with tiny Christmas decorations as they did before? It was down for reno when we were there 3 Christmases ago and I wasn't sure if they had resumed doing it. I haven't seen it mentioned in any of the Parks Blog holiday articles. Would love to know so I can decide if it's worth our time.

PHXscuba


----------



## grannyminnie

cruisehopeful said:


> That would make it worth it for me. Where did you sit? Was that part of the 2.5 hours or did they end the tour with taking you to the parade?


We sat in front of Small World, and the tour was a total of 3 hours, which included the parade.  Incidentally, I was in such a good group, nobody wanted to leave our area when the parade was over!


----------



## grannyminnie

PHXscuba said:


> Does anyone know if they are still decorating the Storybook Land Canal Boats attraction with tiny Christmas decorations as they did before? It was down for reno when we were there 3 Christmases ago and I wasn't sure if they had resumed doing it. I haven't seen it mentioned in any of the Parks Blog holiday articles. Would love to know so I can decide if it's worth our time.
> 
> PHXscuba


It was closed when I was there this past week.  Didnt ask why.


----------



## rentayenta

PHXscuba said:


> Does anyone know if they are still decorating the Storybook Land Canal Boats attraction with tiny Christmas decorations as they did before? It was down for reno when we were there 3 Christmases ago and I wasn't sure if they had resumed doing it. I haven't seen it mentioned in any of the Parks Blog holiday articles. Would love to know so I can decide if it's worth our time.
> 
> PHXscuba





grannyminnie said:


> It was closed when I was there this past week.  Didnt ask why.




Hopefully for decorating. I love when it's all decorated.


----------



## grannyminnie

Quoting myself to say don't know how my response was a part of Cinder-ella's comments!


rentayenta said:


> Hopefully for decorating. I love when it's all decorated.


I've never heard they decorated it, but then, I'm an east-coaster (WDW is my "home resort") and I've only been to DL once at Christmas.


----------



## DizHanna456

grannyminnie said:


> Reporting back to say that I booked the Holiday tour and enjoyed it (Thurs., the first day it was offered).  Yes, I knew there would be no attractions as a part of it, and it would have been nice, especially considering that I missed Small World due to long lines and breakdowns.  (several rides were "down" on the three days I attended)  I thought the seating for the parade was worth the price!  Not to mention the awesome pin, yummy gingerbread man (and I don't care for gingerbread) and the Christmas travel mug of hot chocolate.



Thank for the report! Glad you had a great time  What does the pin look like this year?


----------



## grannyminnie

DizHanna456 said:


> Thank for the report! Glad you had a great time  What does the pin look like this year?


It's a replica of the one the tour guides wear....a D in Disney-script, with Holiday Tour 2016, and a cute central rotating disc with a Christmas picture.  Wish I was tech-saavy enough to send a pic.


----------



## DizHanna456

grannyminnie said:


> It's a replica of the one the tour guides wear....a D in Disney-script, with Holiday Tour 2016, and a cute central rotating disc with a Christmas picture.  Wish I was tech-saavy enough to send a pic.



Thank you for the description! Sounds super cute


----------



## Skyegirl1999

rentayenta said:


> Hopefully for decorating. I love when it's all decorated.


It was decorated on Thursday, although I think a couple scenes didn't have their stuff yet.  We specifically discussed all the little wreaths.


----------



## minnieralyks

That's so awesome that they decorate Storybook Canal Boats for Christmas! I don't think we've ever been on the ride when it's been decorated, even though we've been there at Christmas. I'm so excited!


----------



## jlosee

We did the Holiday tour today as well after enjoying it last year. Compared to a tour such as Walking in Walt's Footsteps, this seemed light on details. Several people on in my group had done it before and were also disappointed in this year's tour. It felt like it was geared toward a first timer Disney level and not necessarily the long time Disney fan with a greater understanding of history or parks. We did also cover a lot more actual ground than last year with stops ranging from Cars land to Critter Country before ending up at Small World for the parade. 

This has been the first thing I have done at Disney where I didn't feel that I hadn't gotten my money's worth. I had booked when the tour first opened and was told that rides were included. I did stop by City Hall to share my disappointment with them. While yes the cookie, cocoa pin and parade seats are nice, it just felt like I was paying more for less after last year. It also just seems cruel to stop in front of the jungle cruise, point out how the skippers decorated but not actually go on or the Haunted Mansion and not actually visit. Even a fasy pass to return later which was one of my suggestions would have been nice. It also would have been nice to have the option to have water rather than Hot Chocolate, but I know that it isn't usually 90 degrees on the tour. It also seemed that our tour guide had already heard multiple complaints, encouraging folks to stop by city hall to voice any concerns they had several times. 

For me the value of these tours is that I like to see or do something that I couldn't do on my own. This didn't feel like that to me but then again my experience is in comparison to last year where I felt it was a much better experience overall. If you have never done it before and value a seat for the parade, it may hold more value for you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Thank you for your detailed description of the tour. We were afraid that it would be disappointing since we have fond memories of past tours. Any chance you could post a photo of the pin?


----------



## marivigi

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I just called again. They said a BB reservation between 4 and 5 would get the first showing, anything 5 and later would be for the second showing.
> 
> They said for Aladdin's Oasis anything 3:45 or earlier would be for the first showing and anything 4 or later would be for the second showing.
> 
> No details yet on where the BB viewing area will be. Just somewhere on Main Street.
> 
> I have AA booked one of the nights we are there, and this morning found one for BB for our other night.
> 
> Not sure yet if I will keep one or both of those. Still thinking on it.



Thank you!

Have BB booked and was hoping for the first parade


----------



## hsmamato2

WDWFigment said:


> The toy soldiers will be in the parade starting next week. I can't say why they've been absent, so you'll just have to take my word for it. (Or not.)
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I'm the author of that blog post (thanks for sharing the link!) and I would recommend the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour over the dessert party. I cover getting the best spot for World of Color in my viewing guide (mentioned in that post), and it's a pretty easy strategy to follow.
> 
> From my perspective, the dessert party is way overpriced for what you get. A great view of World of Color is not at all difficult to secure if you know what you're doing. Have fun!


I love the review- thanks! After reading your best viewing tips,I am now really unsure about keeping my party res. I think we may do ok with a later show plus fp.....


----------



## jlosee

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for your detailed description of the tour. We were afraid that it would be disappointing since we have fond memories of past tours. Any chance you could post a photo of the pin?



I'll get you one when I get back to the hotel tonight if the link below doesn't work.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMzAv6gg4cW/


----------



## mommymermaid

millie0312 said:


> Ugh did you notice this year it said one candy cane per guest? I'm pretty sure last year it was TWO because DH got 2 bands so the kids and I wouldn't have to stand in line- bummer since we usually only do 2-3 between our group but it was nice the kids didn't have to wait in line!



I know. To my knowledge its always been 2! I usually get 8 : (


----------



## audrey2580

Appreciate you taking the time to share the review and pin as well


----------



## mommymermaid

jlosee said:


> We did the Holiday tour today as well after enjoying it last year. Compared to a tour such as Walking in Walt's Footsteps, this seemed light on details. Several people on in my group had done it before and were also disappointed in this year's tour. It felt like it was geared toward a first timer Disney level and not necessarily the long time Disney fan with a greater understanding of history or parks. We did also cover a lot more actual ground than last year with stops ranging from Cars land to Critter Country before ending up at Small World for the parade.
> 
> This has been the first thing I have done at Disney where I didn't feel that I hadn't gotten my money's worth. I had booked when the tour first opened and was told that rides were included. I did stop by City Hall to share my disappointment with them. While yes the cookie, cocoa pin and parade seats are nice, it just felt like I was paying more for less after last year. It also just seems cruel to stop in front of the jungle cruise, point out how the skippers decorated but not actually go on or the Haunted Mansion and not actually visit. Even a fasy pass to return later which was one of my suggestions would have been nice. It also would have been nice to have the option to have water rather than Hot Chocolate, but I know that it isn't usually 90 degrees on the tour. It also seemed that our tour guide had already heard multiple complaints, encouraging folks to stop by city hall to voice any concerns they had several times.
> 
> For me the value of these tours is that I like to see or do something that I couldn't do on my own. This didn't feel like that to me but then again my experience is in comparison to last year where I felt it was a much better experience overall. If you have never done it before and value a seat for the parade, it may hold more value for you.




Thanks for your review. I was afraid of this . Atleast people are voicing their concerns in order to prevent this from happening in future holiday seasons!


----------



## MacMama0930

the tour has not been what I hoped for. Frankly, I was bored to tears. But I kept telling myself that the Christmas parade viewing would be worth it. It is now 4:45 and still no parade (start time was 4:15). It's been delayed. I have multiple FPs waiting to be used and I am incredibly frustrated. While I am still enjoying my trip, the holiday tour was not worth it - especially if I don't even see a parade!!


----------



## mom2rtk

MacMama0930 said:


> the tour has not been what I hoped for. Frankly, I was bored to tears. But I kept telling myself that the Christmas parade viewing would be worth it. It is now 4:45 and still no parade (start time was 4:15). It's been delayed. I have multiple FPs waiting to be used and I am incredibly frustrated. While I am still enjoying my trip, the holiday tour was not worth it - especially if I don't even see a parade!!


That stinks. Did the parade finally run?


----------



## todomech

Not sure if I should post in this superthread or in the general area, but I'll try here first. We will be in the area from Dec 27-31 and can't decide if we should spend a day or 2 at DL and/or DCA while we are there... We are a family of 4: mom, dad and 20 and 16 yr old daughters, visiting from Canada. We've only been once a few years back early in Feb. HOW CRAZY BUSY will it be those days and should we try it? Any thoughts would be helpful! TIA!


----------



## bellazachmom

lorijohnhill said:


> I'd like to know about this also. My daughter has her heart set on doing both during our trip and I'd like to prepare her before we get there if they will not be happening.



I still haven't found an answer about Olaf's area at DCA, but I do know that there will NOT be a skating rink at Downtown Disney this year 

The area where it usually is located is currently under construction for the new security checkpoint near the DL Hotel.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

todomech said:


> Not sure if I should post in this superthread or in the general area, but I'll try here first. We will be in the area from Dec 27-31 and can't decide if we should spend a day or 2 at DL and/or DCA while we are there... We are a family of 4: mom, dad and 20 and 16 yr old daughters, visiting from Canada. We've only been once a few years back early in Feb. HOW CRAZY BUSY will it be those days and should we try it? Any thoughts would be helpful! TIA!



It will be crazy busy. Those are some of the busiest days of the year at DLR. That said, you can still have a very fun time with good preparation and planning. Knowing what to expect and having positive attitudes are key at DLR at any time, but especially during the last week of the year. Whether you decide to try it is completely up to you. But just know that you can have a great time during those dates, but it will take a bit more organization.


----------



## todomech

theluckyrabbit said:


> It will be crazy busy. Those are some of the busiest days of the year at DLR. That said, you can still have a very fun time with good preparation and planning. Knowing what to expect and having positive attitudes are key at DLR at any time, but especially during the last week of the year. Whether you decide to try it is completely up to you. But just know that you can have a great time during those dates, but it will take a bit more organization.



Thanks for your reply. I have read these are some of the busiest days of the year and that's my dilemma..  We love both sides.. do we try to hop from one park to the other on one day? Or will that be impossible and we should really spend one day on each side? And what kind of preparation and planning do you suggest? I'm not sure where to even start... Thanks again!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

todomech said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have read these are some of the busiest days of the year and that's my dilemma..  We love both sides.. do we try to hop from one park to the other on one day? Or will that be impossible and we should really spend one day on each side? And what kind of preparation and planning do you suggest? I'm not sure where to even start... Thanks again!



Park hopping is so easy and the parks are so close together that it really would be a shame not to hop. Hopping gives you an alternative when one park becomes too congested. Also, FPs are not connected between the parks, so you can hold FPs simultaneously for 2 rides, one in each park. Be aware that DL usually reaches capacity (usually in the afternoon) on one or more of those dates. So if you leave DL to hop to DCA, you might not be allowed back into DL until enough people have left (usually after the parade). First of all, do you have hotel reservations? If not, book them now. It is getting very close to your dates and it will be increasingly difficult to find a close by hotel at a good rate. You are already within your 60 day window to make dining reservations. Make them now for any TS places where you want to eat. Having one reservation a day can be a nice break from the crowds. As long as you are flexible about times, you should be able to find dining reservations. Do a search on this board for visiting DLR during Christmas week/for NYE/etc. You'll find tips there, too.


----------



## MacMama0930

mom2rtk said:


> That stinks. Did the parade finally run?


It did, and actually it worked out really well because right after the parade, they did the It's a Small World lighting and it was beautiful!! 

And, we just got back from WOC dessert party and I LOVED it. I mean, fighting back tears. It was AWESOME.


----------



## millie0312

For those who know/have been to DCA this week- I see on the Festival of Holidays map I think says photo ops and kid activities- can anyone elaborate on where they are and what they are? I saw country bear and chip/Dale holding acorns with bows, so I'm assuming those are 2 of the photo ops? I'd love to hear more info though!


----------



## Angel Ariel

The parade has been delayed a few times since we have been here...not sure what the reasons have been.  WOC was delayed once, fireworks were cancelled mid-show one night, and apparently there were a bunch of power outages in frontierland/NOS/Adventureland today.

I heard that WOC was delayed because the projection screen that goes over the mickey head on the fun wheel got caught that night.  we had a WOC lunch at WCT yesterday ,  and saw last night's show..still no screen over the mickey head.  Show was delayed a bit last night too, but did finally run.  (we really enjoyed it!)


----------



## lorijohnhill

bellazachmom said:


> I still haven't found an answer about Olaf's area at DCA, but I do know that there will NOT be a skating rink at Downtown Disney this year
> 
> The area where it usually is located is currently under construction for the new security checkpoint near the DL Hotel.


I was afraid of that. I'll break the news to my daughter in the morning. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Angel Ariel

bellazachmom said:


> I still haven't found an answer about Olaf's area at DCA, but I do know that there will NOT be a skating rink at Downtown Disney this year
> 
> The area where it usually is located is currently under construction for the new security checkpoint near the DL Hotel.



I do not think that Olaf's area is up and running this year.  We were over there a few times, and while I saw characters meeting in that area, I saw them outside the building  (Olaf and nick/judy were there at different times).   We didn't attempt to go in the building, but we didn't see any outward signs that there was anything inside.  Anna and Elsa are meeting at the Animation building.


----------



## Angel Ariel

MacMama0930 said:


> It did, and actually it worked out really well because right after the parade, they did the It's a Small World lighting and it was beautiful!!
> 
> And, we just got back from WOC dessert party and I LOVED it. I mean, fighting back tears. It was AWESOME.



I got very choked up during "let there be peace on earth"..I really loved this version of WOC much more than winter dreams


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

MacMama0930 said:


> It did, and actually it worked out really well because right after the parade, they did the It's a Small World lighting and it was beautiful!!
> 
> And, we just got back from WOC dessert party and I LOVED it. I mean, fighting back tears. It was AWESOME.



I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed WOC. We are doing the dessert party next week and it sounds like it will be well worth it! I can't wait!



Angel Ariel said:


> I do not think that Olaf's area is up and running this year.  We were over there a few times, and while I saw characters meeting in that area, I saw them outside the building  (Olaf and nick/judy were there at different times).   We didn't attempt to go in the building, but we didn't see any outward signs that there was anything inside.  Anna and Elsa are meeting at the Animation building.



Bummer, the snow fest was one our favorite places to go. Kids loved the sledding and it was just so festive.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Waited too long to decide on the Holiday Tour. It is sold out for the dates I wanted to do it (Dec 10 or 11). At least I have the dessert party.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

millie0312 said:


> For those who know/have been to DCA this week- I see on the Festival of Holidays map I think says photo ops and kid activities- can anyone elaborate on where they are and what they are? I saw country bear and chip/Dale holding acorns with bows, so I'm assuming those are 2 of the photo ops? I'd love to hear more info though!


As far as the photo ops, Chip and Dale and Santa meet in the Redwood Challenge Course area, and the Country Bears are by the waterfall.  

There are four kid craft stations - coloring an ornament for Christmas, making a dreidel for Hannukah, a paper mat for Kwanzaa, and a lantern for another holiday.  Each also has a little card with a picture to color.  The craft stations are spread out in between the food booths.  There's also cookie decorating at the Santa's Treats food booth, and one of the standard face painting carts was over there.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Skyegirl1999 said:


> As far as the photo ops, Chip and Dale and Santa meet in the Redwood Challenge Course area, and the Country Bears are by the waterfall.
> 
> There are four kid craft stations - coloring an ornament for Christmas, making a dreidel for Hannukah, a paper mat for Kwanzaa, and a lantern for another holiday.  Each also has a little card with a picture to color.  The craft stations are spread out in between the food booths.  There's also cookie decorating at the Santa's Treats food booth, and one of the standard face painting carts was over there.


Do you know if there is a charge to participate in the crafts and cookie decorating?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cinder-ellah said:


> Do you know if there is a charge to participate in the crafts and cookie decorating?


No charge for the crafts; cookie decorating is $7.50, I think (we haven't done it yet).

I forgot to mention that there is also a craft area with coloring and an Elena crown that you get to put stickers on back by the Garden Grill.


----------



## jwidick

Hi guys!  I have a question - hours for my dates (December 23 - 25) are finally posted (YAY!) and I see that Magic Morning and Extra Magic Hour is showing for both parks for all three days... I thought DL only offered that Tues, Thurs, Saturday?  Is this a holiday time perk or probably a typo?  This would be awesome because we have the magic morning for all three days but I didn't think we would be able to use it bc we planned on DL Friday, CA Saturday and DL again on Sunday.  (we don't plan to park hop since we are first timers with little ones - we will have plenty to see to stay in one park each day haha)


----------



## mom2rtk

jwidick said:


> Hi guys!  I have a question - hours for my dates (December 23 - 25) are finally posted (YAY!) and I see that Magic Morning and Extra Magic Hour is showing for both parks for all three days... I thought DL only offered that Tues, Thurs, Saturday?  Is this a holiday time perk or probably a typo?  This would be awesome because we have the magic morning for all three days but I didn't think we would be able to use it bc we planned on DL Friday, CA Saturday and DL again on Sunday.  (we don't plan to park hop since we are first timers with little ones - we will have plenty to see to stay in one park each day haha)




They typically offer MM/EE every day during peak crowds. Sorry!


----------



## Angrose

Skyegirl1999 said:


> No charge for the crafts; cookie decorating is $7.50, I think (we haven't done it yet).
> 
> I forgot to mention that there is also a craft area with coloring and an Elena crown that you get to put stickers on back by the Garden Grill.


This is good info, thanks for sharing! Have you seen the cookie decorating kit anywhere else?


----------



## jwidick

mom2rtk said:


> They typically offer MM/EE every day during peak crowds. Sorry!



That's wonderful news! We will get to use our magic mornings now   Thank you!


----------



## hsmamato2

mom2rtk said:


> They typically offer MM/EE every day during peak crowds. Sorry!


they do????? So I actually only have one to use (MM) that means I have more choiceson when to use it?


----------



## Abbey1

https://instagram.com/p/BMun6IVDf6w/

I found a picture on instagram of the cookie decorating kit if anyone else was curious about it. Looks super cute.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Abbey1 said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BMun6IVDf6w/
> 
> I found a picture on instagram of the cookie decorating kit if anyone else was curious about it. Looks super cute.



Those are like the ones they used to sell at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. They're fun for the kids and actually pretty tasty!


----------



## Steven G

The last two weeks of December there is MM/EMH every morning.  
Don't forget that unless you are staying at a Disney hotel, you only get 1 MM when you buy a 3 day or more ticket,  and that is only for Disneyland.

EMH is for both parks, but that is only for Disney hotel guests.


----------



## travelgirl06

Does anyone know how many cookies you get with the cookie decorating kit? It looks cute, but at $7.50 I'm hoping more than one cookie (not counting on it, but hoping


----------



## hsmamato2

Steven G said:


> The last two weeks of December there is MM/EMH every morning.
> Don't forget that unless you are staying at a Disney hotel, you only get 1 MM when you buy a 3 day or more ticket,  and that is only for Disneyland.
> 
> EMH is for both parks, but that is only for Disney hotel guests.


good to know..... I guess we will just get going as early as we're allowed by the schedule...


----------



## Angrose

travelgirl06 said:


> Does anyone know how many cookies you get with the cookie decorating kit? It looks cute, but at $7.50 I'm hoping more than one cookie (not counting on it, but hoping


When we were there a few years ago we bought a kit and only one cookie was included. They're pretty big though.


----------



## kirstie101

travelgirl06 said:


> Does anyone know how many cookies you get with the cookie decorating kit? It looks cute, but at $7.50 I'm hoping more than one cookie (not counting on it, but hoping



Agree with the other poster, its just one cookie (or was a few years ago) but its a pretty big cookie. My kids never finish it. If I can find a pic I'll come back and post.


----------



## bellazachmom

lorijohnhill said:


> I was afraid of that. I'll break the news to my daughter in the morning. Thanks for letting me know.



Well, fingers crossed, it looks like I was wrong! A blogger I follow on FB just stated today that the construction of the ice rink has begun!! I'm hoping so!!


----------



## kirstie101

travelgirl06 said:


> Does anyone know how many cookies you get with the cookie decorating kit? It looks cute, but at $7.50 I'm hoping more than one cookie (not counting on it, but hoping


To give you an idea of size, heres a couple pics of my kids with their cookies a few years ago.


----------



## dalstitch45

The Toy Soldiers weren't in the parade yesterday.  Maybe today hopefully.


----------



## lorijohnhill

bellazachmom said:


> Well, fingers crossed, it looks like I was wrong! A blogger I follow on FB just stated today that the construction of the ice rink has begun!! I'm hoping so!!


Crossing my fingers and toes!


----------



## mom2rtk

dalstitch45 said:


> The Toy Soldiers weren't in the parade yesterday.  Maybe today hopefully.


Any updates?


----------



## alvernon90

dalstitch45 said:


> The Toy Soldiers weren't in the parade yesterday.  Maybe today hopefully.





mom2rtk said:


> Any updates?



Good news! Check out the video:






Frankly, it seems like a weird concept for a Disneyland parade...


----------



## hotfiregal

mom2rtk said:


> That would be consistent with what I always heard about the taping at WDW. I just had never seen anything about how it goes at DLR.
> 
> With that trail back by Thunder Ranch now closed off, I can't even imagine how you would get around DL with Main Street bottled up.


That trail is blocked off?  I had no idea.(I haven't been to DL for 2 years).  When is it going to reopen?


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Anyone do the holiday tour yet and have any feedback?


----------



## ashnjam

SecretPoohLove said:


> Anyone do the holiday tour yet and have any feedback?



Theres a few on the last couple pages of this thread


----------



## MacMama0930

SecretPoohLove said:


> Anyone do the holiday tour yet and have any feedback?



Yes, I did. I posted about it up thread. I wouldn't recommend it. I didn't do anything or learn anything that I couldn't do on my own, at a faster pace! It was boring, honestly. The parade viewing was nice but not worth $85.00.


----------



## grannyminnie

MacMama0930 said:


> Yes, I did. I posted about it up thread. I wouldn't recommend it. I didn't do anything or learn anything that I couldn't do on my own, at a faster pace! It was boring, honestly. The parade viewing was nice but not worth $85.00.


I also posted after I did it, and while I am a Disney vet and know alot, I knew that this tour would not be the one in which to get any new trivia.  I have done the Keys to the Kingdom tour at WDW, and while it gives a good deal of info, I already knew alot of it.  I do these tours for any good perks otherwise; and for the holiday tour, the chance to enjoy the parade sitting down was a plus!  Being a "grannyminnie" as my name says, it helped my enjoyment!  Plus, I got the AAA discount and it knocked some off the price.  Value is always relative in these situations.


----------



## minnieralyks

Oh I'm so happy to hear that they brought back the cookies! We didn't see them last year, but that's one of our favorite things to do during the holidays! They had them the year before last and we did them while waiting for the parade. Love it! Thanks for sharing the Instagram pic, @Abbey1!


----------



## minnieralyks

hotfiregal said:


> That trail is blocked off?  I had no idea.(I haven't been to DL for 2 years).  When is it going to reopen?



Yep, it's been blocked off since I believe January of this year for Star Wars Land construction. It probably won't open until they have the section completed. I know they are going to reopen Fantasmic and I think the Rivers of America next summer, so hopefully they will also open the trail then as well.


----------



## Jodygirl

My dh and I are going to DL and DCA for just one day. It will be busy I'm sure (Dec 11 Sunday) but just going to enjoy what we can! I have a couple of questions. 

Which parade would be the best in terms of crowds? Also is there a wheelchair section for viewing? 

On the cookie deco kits mentioned above. Are they packaged up enough that I could buy them and take them home to my daughters? 

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## blue888

Joining in here for the fun. We have booked our 2017 Christmas vacation now! 
I'm so excited to have over a year to plan it. We went in 2013 at the same time and loved it so much!


----------



## Abbey1

Jodygirl said:


> My dh and I are going to DL and DCA for just one day. It will be busy I'm sure (Dec 11 Sunday) but just going to enjoy what we can! I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Which parade would be the best in terms of crowds? Also is there a wheelchair section for viewing?
> 
> On the cookie deco kits mentioned above. Are they packaged up enough that I could buy them and take them home to my daughters?
> 
> Thanks for all the info!!


I can't help with the parade info as this will be our first trip at Christmastime, but as for the cookies- it looks like the kit comes in a box with frosting and sprinkles all individually packaged with lids. So I think it should travel well, but maybe not on an airplane?


----------



## millie0312

I haven't confirmed this year but the cookie decorating kits weee sold in GCH lobby at the hot chocolate stand last year- probably this year in case people are looking


----------



## Miggee

millie0312 said:


> I haven't confirmed this year but the cookie decorating kits weee sold in GCH lobby at the hot chocolate stand last year- probably this year in case people are looking



Awesome, thanks for the info, we will be there next week and i know my girls will love the cookie decorating kit!


----------



## Angel Ariel

I just took a look at our photopass photos for the first time.  Wow.  Major props to the Disneyland photopass photographers!  Especially the ones at the character meet and greets for Spider-Man, Tinkerbell, Mickey, and the Princesses.  They took SO many photos...both candid and the posed shots.  They really captured the magic of those moments for us.  I teared up looking at them   I will be writing a letter thanking them (and pointing out place/time so that the CMs can get their due recognition!).  The characters were amazing as well (and I will also be including them in our letter!). It was a truly magical vacation for all of us.  I wish we could still be there!


----------



## TraderCharlie

A beautiful view of Frontierland two weeks ago at rope drop.


----------



## TraderCharlie

Pooh Bear and Piglet were ready for photo ops!


----------



## millie0312

I saw on the park blog Moana will be in Adventureland starting "later" this month!! My kids are going to be so excited to meet TWO new characters this year (Elena too). Fun!!


----------



## princess_jamie

TraderCharlie thanks for sharing those pictures! It gets me so excited to see the decorations for myself! 13 sleeps!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

millie0312 said:


> I saw on the park blog Moana will be in Adventureland starting "later" this month!! My kids are going to be so excited to meet TWO new characters this year (Elena too). Fun!!



I wonder what later this month means. We're here until Sat, so fingers crossed!


----------



## MacMama0930

My favorite picture of my trip.


----------



## MacMama0930

And this one is a close second. Sitting in our Holiday Tour viewing seats


----------



## Bethanie1

MacMama0930 said:


> View attachment 207341
> 
> And this one is a close second. Sitting in our Holiday Tour viewing seats


How did you like the tour?


----------



## MacMama0930

Bethanie1 said:


> How did you like the tour?



I didn't personally care for it. But I tend to bore really easily. Plus, I knew most of the trivia and history that was explained. But I know some people have enjoyed it. The parade viewing was awesome! Right after the parade ended we got to stay in our seats and watch the IASW lighting. It was so beautiful!


----------



## Jaina

Getting so very excited. We leave Sunday for our 4 days at Disney! This thread has been very helpful in knowing what to expect!


----------



## Disney Rose

I love all the photos, thank you!

I'm wondering if anyone has any more news on the ice rink at downtown disney? I've previously heard that it wasn't happening this year, and then someone upthread said that construction on the rink had begun after all - has anyone been at DD in the last few days and can update us if its happening or not? 

We'll be there next week and my kids love the ice rink. It makes the whole area feel so special.


----------



## millie0312

Disney Rose said:


> I love all the photos, thank you!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any more news on the ice rink at downtown disney? I've previously heard that it wasn't happening this year, and then someone upthread said that construction on the rink had begun after all - has anyone been at DD in the last few days and can update us if its happening or not?
> 
> We'll be there next week and my kids love the ice rink. It makes the whole area feel so special.


I think the DIS guys said they saw it going up this week? I think that's who reported seeing it?? But we would miss it and the frozen snow area a lot! Sad the snow area is gone :-(


----------



## unveilmyeyes

construction is likely for the new bag checks and not rink :/


----------



## ashnjam

Happy Thanksgiving dis family! Enjoy the day with your family!


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

MacMama0930 said:


> View attachment 207341
> 
> And this one is a close second. Sitting in our Holiday Tour viewing seats



Best part of the Holiday Tour - the gingerbread cookie, hot chocolate, and parade seats.  Spouse and I were lucky enough to do the old tour back about five years ago (time flies), when you had Haunted Mansion and Small World rides, candy samples at Candy Palace, and the parade seats in front of Small WOrld with the cocoa, cookie, and seats.  We also were lucky enough to finish the tour after dark and hit the night parade.  I am a disneyphile so learned nothing new on the tour, but we had a great tour guide and a lot of fun.  Back then it was worth the $65, but now?  Now, with no rides and price hike, no thanks.


----------



## Disney Rose

I'm at Disneyland now so can answer my own question - no sign of the ice rink this year. I really miss the effect it had on the atmosphere. It is pretty warm today though - not really practical for an outdoor ice rink here I guess.


----------



## millie0312

Disney Rose said:


> I'm at Disneyland now so can answer my own question - no sign of the ice rink this year. I really miss the effect it had on the atmosphere. It is pretty warm today though - not really practical for an outdoor ice rink here I guess.


Darn!!! So sad! No ice rink, no holiday village in DTD and no Olaf snow area??


----------



## Disney Rose

millie0312 said:


> Darn!!! So sad! No ice rink, no holiday village in DTD and no Olaf snow area??



Sorry to say it's yes to all the above. At night downtown Disney looks stunning though. In daylight the decorations look sparse, but at night all sorts of lights appear that aren't obvious in day and it's beautiful.

So it's not all bad. And it makes it easier to manage the crowds with wider walkways.


----------



## ashnjam

Awww man no ice rink? We were looking forward to coming back to our room and looking down at the rink with all the people skating and the beautiful tree in the middle. Oh wells.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Disney Rose said:


> Sorry to say it's yes to all the above. At night downtown Disney looks stunning though. In daylight the decorations look sparse, but at night all sorts of lights appear that aren't obvious in day and it's beautiful.
> 
> So it's not all bad. And it makes it easier to manage the crowds with wider walkways.


I broke the news to my daughter tonight. She's very disappointed, but took it much better than I thought she would.


----------



## mom2rtk

So I'm assuming the toy soldiers finally made it back into the parade, but I'm curious when it finally happened. Anybody have reports to share? We watched the one evening run on 11/17 and thoroughly expected them to be there. After all, they had taped the parade the day before. But nope, no toy soldiers. Very disappointing as they are my favorite part. We hadn't been in 2 years, and the whole parade felt a little stale to me.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mom2rtk said:


> So I'm assuming the toy soldiers finally made it back into the parade, but I'm curious when it finally happened. Anybody have reports to share? We watched the one evening run on 11/17 and thoroughly expected them to be there. After all, they had taped the parade the day before. But nope, no toy soldiers. Very disappointing as they are my favorite part. We hadn't been in 2 years, and the whole parade felt a little stale to me.



I don't know what day they came back but they are in the parade now. We watched the parade on Wed the 23rd and they were in it.


----------



## AussieNSW

We watched it on Tuesday 22nd and they were in it. I assume they prob started back on the weekend 19-20th,


----------



## mom2rtk

AussieNSW said:


> We watched it on Tuesday 22nd and they were in it. I assume they prob started back on the weekend 19-20th,




Yeah, that wouldn't surprise me. We were still in the parks then but didn't watch the parade those days. We did Small World just as the 4:30 parade was starting on the 19th, but loaded our boat just as the first float rounded the corner. I laughed to my daughter saying it was probably better that I didn't see the soldiers just as I was going into the ride. We caught the tail end of the parade on our way out, so I was spared the tease. It was a great consolation prize to have the Small World lights as our boat came out of the tunnel.


----------



## PoohsFan1

theluckyrabbit said:


> It will be crazy busy. Those are some of the busiest days of the year at DLR. That said, you can still have a very fun time with good preparation and planning. Knowing what to expect and having positive attitudes are key at DLR at any time, but especially during the last week of the year. Whether you decide to try it is completely up to you. But just know that you can have a great time during those dates, but it will take a bit more organization.



Thank you for this, Dh and I just booked our first holiday stay for next Christmas and New Years, we will be there from 12/24-1/1 staying at PPH.  This will be our first time going to any Disney park during a major holiday (we are up for the challenge).  This will also be our Christmas gifts for our whole family.  It will be Dh, DD16 (at time of trip), DD14 (at time of trip), and myself.  DH and I are really excited (we aren't telling the girls until the day before) and we know we will be going during an extremely busy time, again we are up for the challenge.  We figured since we are staying onsite, we will take advantage of the MMs and do a lot of resort time.  We cannot wait to be at DLR for our favorite time of year .


----------



## Miggee

MacMama0930 said:


> View attachment 207341
> 
> And this one is a close second. Sitting in our Holiday Tour viewing seats



were you there on Tuesday? my family was there on the holiday tour as well. we loved that we got to see IASW light up!


----------



## poohj80

I'm headed back to DL during the holiday season for the first time in 20 years, staying at the Disneyland Hotel for the first time ever and am SO excited!  It will be my first chance to share Walt's original park with my DD during Christmas time (and she doesn't know yet .  We are now WDW vets living out East and we visited DL a couple years ago, but even with all my research on the DIS Boards there were a lot of things that are different and caught us by surprise.  So, I thought I'd ask on this super thread ... what are some of the special, must do, can't miss events/items/activities/etc at DL and DCA during the Christmas?  Looking forward to the Jingle Cruise, Haunted Mansion and seeing Paint the Night parade and World of Color (booked dinner packages with reserved seating, worth it?).  What are the little things we might not know about?  Read about cookie decorating kits at GCH, DD would LOVE that!  I know about the candy canes but doubt they are worth camping out for.  Any special holiday character meet-n-greets besides Santa?  I know it's going to be crazy busy but we will have 4 days so plan to get up early and stay up late (which may mean a mid afternoon nap and rest break).

Any tips/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Many thanks!


----------



## twitch

Apologies if this is already asked and answered a hundred times...

Are there Main St. Projections with the Christmas fireworks? In other words, do I need to stake out a spot on Main St. for PTN and then the fireworks (like I did for the 60th)? Or are there other places that are just as good to watch from?


----------



## Miggee

poohj80 said:


> I'm headed back to DL during the holiday season for the first time in 20 years, staying at the Disneyland Hotel for the first time ever and am SO excited!  It will be my first chance to share Walt's original park with my DD during Christmas time (and she doesn't know yet .  We are now WDW vets living out East and we visited DL a couple years ago, but even with all my research on the DIS Boards there were a lot of things that are different and caught us by surprise.  So, I thought I'd ask on this super thread ... what are some of the special, must do, can't miss events/items/activities/etc at DL and DCA during the Christmas?  Looking forward to the Jingle Cruise, Haunted Mansion and seeing Paint the Night parade and World of Color (booked dinner packages with reserved seating, worth it?).  What are the little things we might not know about?  Read about cookie decorating kits at GCH, DD would LOVE that!  I know about the candy canes but doubt they are worth camping out for.  Any special holiday character meet-n-greets besides Santa?  I know it's going to be crazy busy but we will have 4 days so plan to get up early and stay up late (which may mean a mid afternoon nap and rest break).
> 
> Any tips/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Many thanks!



we LOVED ISAW holidays, so magical.. as for PTN, i think last night was the last night? I dont see it on their schedule anymore.   we got cookie decorating kits at CA right past redwood creek challenge.  as for the candy cane, I got to Disneyland close to 9am (it was open for MM at 7) and there was still wrist bands!  haunted mansion holiday and jingle cruise were both great as well!


----------



## poohj80

Thanks so much for the feedback. 



Miggee said:


> as for PTN, i think last night was the last night? I dont see it on their schedule anymore.



I thought it was done too but Disney Dining is booking dinner packages for our dates with two showings per night so I assume they are bringing it back for the holidays.


----------



## MacMama0930

Miggee said:


> were you there on Tuesday? my family was there on the holiday tour as well. we loved that we got to see IASW light up!



We were there on Monday the 14th  
The IASW lighting was incredible.


----------



## MacMama0930

poohj80 said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was done too but Disney Dining is booking dinner packages for our dates with two showings per night so I assume they are bringing it back for the holidays.



When are you going? PTN shows on weekends and every night during the Christmas break.


----------



## poohj80

MacMama0930 said:


> When are you going? PTN shows on weekends and every night during the Christmas break.



Dec 18-22

Can anyone tell me where the PTN dining package seating is located?  Is it worth it (I'm assuming so since it will definitely be crowded)?


----------



## mom2rtk

poohj80 said:


> Dec 18-22
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the PTN dining package seating is located?  Is it worth it (I'm assuming so since it will definitely be crowded)?




Which dining package?


----------



## poohj80

mom2rtk said:


> Which dining package?



Paint the Night Dinner Dining Package


----------



## mom2rtk

poohj80 said:


> Paint the Night Dinner Dining Package




Blue Bayou or Aladdin's Oasis?


----------



## poohj80

mom2rtk said:


> Blue Bayou or Aladdin's Oasis?



Sorry, didn't know there was a difference in packages (see, that's why I have to ask all these questions which may be no brainers to those who frequent DL often  ).  Blue Bayou.


----------



## mom2rtk

poohj80 said:


> Sorry, didn't know there was a difference in packages (see, that's why I have to ask all these questions which may be no brainers to those who frequent DL often  ).  Blue Bayou.




No problem. The BB viewing area is in the Town Square hub, near the flag pole, on the curb directly across from the Train Station. There is no seating, it's just a roped off area.


----------



## poohj80

mom2rtk said:


> No problem. The BB viewing area is in the Town Square hub, near the flag pole, on the curb directly across from the Train Station. There is no seating, it's just a roped off area.



Thanks so much!  How early would you recommend getting there for a curbside seat?  I have no idea how many packages they sell per day.


----------



## mom2rtk

poohj80 said:


> Thanks so much!  How early would you recommend getting there for a curbside seat?  I have no idea how many packages they sell per day.




I really can't say for sure since we were there the first night and it was so lightly attended. I think our passes said to arrive at 6 for a 6:30 parade time. Your ticket will specify. Whatever time it says, I would get there 15 to 30 minutes prior to the stated arrival time if curbside is important to you.


----------



## poohj80

mom2rtk said:


> I really can't say for sure since we were there the first night and it was so lightly attended. I think our passes said to arrive at 6 for a 6:30 parade time. Your ticket will specify. Whatever time it says, I would get there 15 to 30 minutes prior to the stated arrival time if curbside is important to you.



Thanks again!  I just know DD will be tired by then (9 pm parade) and if sitting she'll need to be in front to be able to see.

I also booked a WoC dining package at Carthay Circle.  I know there are several seating areas for WoC too, do you happen to know where that one will be?


----------



## mom2rtk

poohj80 said:


> Thanks again!  I just know DD will be tired by then (9 pm parade) and if sitting she'll need to be in front to be able to see.
> 
> I also booked a WoC dining package at Carthay Circle.  I know there are several seating areas for WoC too, do you happen to know where that one will be?




Not sure about the viewing area for CC at WoC. It's been a couple years since we did that. There should be signs near the back of the WoC area. Just be sure to get there ahead of the stated return time if you want front row.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

poohj80 said:


> Thanks again!  I just know DD will be tired by then (9 pm parade) and if sitting she'll need to be in front to be able to see.
> 
> I also booked a WoC dining package at Carthay Circle.  I know there are several seating areas for WoC too, do you happen to know where that one will be?



Just wanted to clarify that outside of the dessert party, there is no seating area for WOC. You can sit on the ground while you wait, but for the show it's all standing, even with the dining packages.


----------



## poohj80

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Just wanted to clarify that outside of the dessert party, there is no seating area for WOC. You can sit on the ground while you wait, but for the show it's all standing, even with the dining packages.



Thanks, I do realize there are not chairs so I should have called it a reserved area instead of seating area.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

Does anyone know who the speaker/reader is for the Candlelight Processional this Saturday? And am I right in assuming it is this Saturday December 3?


----------



## lunaland

I think its Ginnifer Goodwin.


----------



## audrey2580

For those who have done the Holiday Tour this year. For the parade - are there chairs?


----------



## AussieNSW

Yes they have chairs and it is a very good view. Didn't enjoy the tour but loved the view for the parade and the hot chocolate.


----------



## MommyLove

twitch said:


> Apologies if this is already asked and answered a hundred times...
> 
> Are there Main St. Projections with the Christmas fireworks? In other words, do I need to stake out a spot on Main St. for PTN and then the fireworks (like I did for the 60th)? Or are there other places that are just as good to watch from?



According to Disney Geek's latest report, there were no projections on the buildings on Main St during the fireworks show. But the view from anywhere on Main St is still pretty spectacular! The viewing near Small World is also pretty.


27 more sleeps until we leave for our Christmas/New Year's trip! Can't wait!


----------



## iloveseals

Do any recent visitors recall when they did the castle lighting? Were there multiple "shows"?


----------



## MacMama0930

iloveseals said:


> Do any recent visitors recall when they did the castle lighting? Were there multiple "shows"?



I saw it done once at 7pm, I think they do a couple of them throughout the night.


----------



## vault19dweller

I have a really silly question, but the Christmas Parade route, is it between IASW to town square & similar to others in that its one direction for first showing, then the other direction for second showing?

Reason I'm asking is because we plan on seeing it, but the weekend of Candlelight and I've heard to avoid Main St that weekend - would IASW be a better spot to wait? The DLR website mentions by the matterhorn?  I've only seen parades from Main Street in the past, so just wondering another alternative? (note: just 2 adults going so we wont take much room)


----------



## Angel Ariel

MommyLove said:


> According to Disney Geek's latest report, there were no projections on the buildings on Main St during the fireworks show. But the view from anywhere on Main St is still pretty spectacular! The viewing near Small World is also pretty.
> 
> 
> 27 more sleeps until we leave for our Christmas/New Year's trip! Can't wait!



There were no projections on main street when we saw Believe during our trip (11/8-11/15).  Just on the castle.


----------



## Angel Ariel

MacMama0930 said:


> I saw it done once at 7pm, I think they do a couple of them throughout the night.


I think it was at the bottom of the hour every hour? I could be wrong, but I think that's what we finally figured it out to be.  The it's a small world show was every hour at the top of the hour, IIRC.


----------



## dreeger

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> Does anyone know who the speaker/reader is for the Candlelight Processional this Saturday? And am I right in assuming it is this Saturday December 3?



Do you know what time(s) the processional is held?  Thanks!


----------



## Angiie Arciba

Hello everyone I am new to The Dis and I am seeking help!!! My vacation will be from 12/14 to 12/17 at Disneyland/DCA, it is the first time ever we go during the Holidays. I believe there will be a lot of people during the parks to actually try to ride the attractions but do you guys know of any other things we might be able to do?? My daughter is 4 we currently have reservations for the Paint the night Aladdin package and the Plaza Inn, other than that I am literally lost. I was thinking of just going with the flow but by reading some of the posts here I am kind of freaking out :/. Any help appreciated! Thank You!!


----------



## Nevada Jen

How tall is your daughter and where are you staying?  We will give you some great advice


----------



## ashnjam

Angiie Arciba said:


> Hello everyone I am new to The Dis and I am seeking help!!! My vacation will be from 12/14 to 12/17 at Disneyland/DCA, it is the first time ever we go during the Holidays. I believe there will be a lot of people during the parks to actually try to ride the attractions but do you guys know of any other things we might be able to do?? My daughter is 4 we currently have reservations for the Paint the night Aladdin package and the Plaza Inn, other than that I am literally lost. I was thinking of just going with the flow but by reading some of the posts here I am kind of freaking out :/. Any help appreciated! Thank You!!



Welcome to the DIS! You will absolutely be able to enjoy the rides, check HydroGuys thread for newbies..lots of info there. Best advice I ever received and I agree, get there early!

Hydroguys link 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/dl...iews-hydroguys-tips-newbie-info-here.1072276/


----------



## Angel Ariel

Angiie Arciba said:


> Hello everyone I am new to The Dis and I am seeking help!!! My vacation will be from 12/14 to 12/17 at Disneyland/DCA, it is the first time ever we go during the Holidays. I believe there will be a lot of people during the parks to actually try to ride the attractions but do you guys know of any other things we might be able to do?? My daughter is 4 we currently have reservations for the Paint the night Aladdin package and the Plaza Inn, other than that I am literally lost. I was thinking of just going with the flow but by reading some of the posts here I am kind of freaking out :/. Any help appreciated! Thank You!!



During more crowded times (like mid-afternoon), it might be a good time to check out various shows around the parks.  We saw Mickey and the Magical Map in Fantasyland, the Tangled Show in Fantasy Faire (would have loved to see the Beauty and the Beast show too, but didn't have time), the Disney Junior show and Frozen shows in California Adventure (though Frozen will probably be very crowded also).  They were all great!  Our DD is 4 as well, and she was a bit restless about 1/2 way through, but it was a long show.  The other shows aren't nearly as long, and she did great with them.   

Characters might also be a good thing mid-day also...especially the ones that randomly appear in various places (rather than having actual queues).  Lines can't form really until the character appears.  I'm thinking of Peter Pan and Captain Hook (they appeared together by the Pixie Hollow exit when we were there), Aurora I believe meets at the wishing well? I think another princess meets there too, alternating w/Aurora.  I don't know how your DD is with people in costume, but the first time DD went to DLR last year she was afraid of the fur characters, but totally fine with the face characters.  THis year, at 4, she was pretty good with both face and fur characters.  Just be prepared for characters maybe not going over so well.

There's always Musical Chairs w/Alice and the Mad Hatter at Coke Corner (ask a CM at Coke Corner in the morning what time Musical Chairs is at). 

DD's absolute favorite ride is the teacups.  It's never been a favorite of mine, but the first time she rode it the pure joy on her face was infectious.  It's now a must do every trip.  So I would definitely suggest doing rides you might not personally be a fan of...your child might be!

Also, the best advice we had with introducing DD to Disneyland last year was to try and terrace her ride experiences.  We started with outdoor rides like Dumbo/Casey Junior/Storybook Canal Boats/Jungle Cruise, etc....then moved on to not so scary dark rides (Peter Pan, Pirates, Alice in Wonderland, it's a small world, etc)...then the "scarier" dark rides..(Snow White's Scary Adventures, Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, Haunted Mansion Holiday, etc (DD totally giggled in the stretch room that year ).  This year she was finally 40", so we added in Gadget's Go Coaster, Soarin', Big Thunder Mountain and Star Tours (she did NOT like the Naboo scene in Star Tours at all, but was fine with all the others we saw..we rode it 2x).   I do think introducing the attractions that way really helped DD not be scared by the time we got to the scarier dark rides. 

I hope that helps a little!  This thread is great for questions..everyone here is very nice and helpful.  Feel free to ask whatever you need!


----------



## Angiie Arciba

Nevada Jen said:


> How tall is your daughter and where are you staying?  We will give you some great advice


 She is very tall ( I think ) already 42" and we are staying with relatives so we are (I think) driving everyday to the parks :/


----------



## Angiie Arciba

ashnjam said:


> Welcome to the DIS! You will absolutely be able to enjoy the rides, check HydroGuys thread for newbies..lots of info there. Best advice I ever received and I agree, get there early!
> 
> Hydroguys link
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/dl...iews-hydroguys-tips-newbie-info-here.1072276/



I am hoping to at least ride the "Christmasy" rides like The Haunted Mansion, Jingle Cruise and it's a Small World and I am hoping the new Soaring over the world. Thank you so much will definitely check the Hydroguys thread


----------



## Angiie Arciba

Angel Ariel said:


> During more crowded times (like mid-afternoon), it might be a good time to check out various shows around the parks.  We saw Mickey and the Magical Map in Fantasyland, the Tangled Show in Fantasy Faire (would have loved to see the Beauty and the Beast show too, but didn't have time), the Disney Junior show and Frozen shows in California Adventure (though Frozen will probably be very crowded also).  They were all great!  Our DD is 4 as well, and she was a bit restless about 1/2 way through, but it was a long show.  The other shows aren't nearly as long, and she did great with them.
> 
> Characters might also be a good thing mid-day also...especially the ones that randomly appear in various places (rather than having actual queues).  Lines can't form really until the character appears.  I'm thinking of Peter Pan and Captain Hook (they appeared together by the Pixie Hollow exit when we were there), Aurora I believe meets at the wishing well? I think another princess meets there too, alternating w/Aurora.  I don't know how your DD is with people in costume, but the first time DD went to DLR last year she was afraid of the fur characters, but totally fine with the face characters.  THis year, at 4, she was pretty good with both face and fur characters.  Just be prepared for characters maybe not going over so well.
> 
> There's always Musical Chairs w/Alice and the Mad Hatter at Coke Corner (ask a CM at Coke Corner in the morning what time Musical Chairs is at).
> 
> DD's absolute favorite ride is the teacups.  It's never been a favorite of mine, but the first time she rode it the pure joy on her face was infectious.  It's now a must do every trip.  So I would definitely suggest doing rides you might not personally be a fan of...your child might be!
> 
> Also, the best advice we had with introducing DD to Disneyland last year was to try and terrace her ride experiences.  We started with outdoor rides like Dumbo/Casey Junior/Storybook Canal Boats/Jungle Cruise, etc....then moved on to not so scary dark rides (Peter Pan, Pirates, Alice in Wonderland, it's a small world, etc)...then the "scarier" dark rides..(Snow White's Scary Adventures, Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, Haunted Mansion Holiday, etc (DD totally giggled in the stretch room that year ).  This year she was finally 40", so we added in Gadget's Go Coaster, Soarin', Big Thunder Mountain and Star Tours (she did NOT like the Naboo scene in Star Tours at all, but was fine with all the others we saw..we rode it 2x).   I do think introducing the attractions that way really helped DD not be scared by the time we got to the scarier dark rides.
> 
> I hope that helps a little!  This thread is great for questions..everyone here is very nice and helpful.  Feel free to ask whatever you need!




Thank you so much for your advice! This are really very good tips. my DD is really looking forward to meeting Daisy I hope we are able to see her, I was thinking of doing the Ariels Grotto reservation but I heard better reviews for the character breakfast at the Plaza Inn so I went for that one instead.I hope it's a good choice.  On the shows do you by any chance know if anything involving Frozen offers fastpasses??

You are are right everyone here is so helpful thank you All!


----------



## Miggee

Angiie Arciba said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! This are really very good tips. my DD is really looking forward to meeting Daisy I hope we are able to see her, I was thinking of doing the Ariels Grotto reservation but I heard better reviews for the character breakfast at the Plaza Inn so I went for that one instead.I hope it's a good choice.  On the shows do you by any chance know if anything involving Frozen offers fastpasses??
> 
> You are are right everyone here is so helpful thank you All!



FP for frozen show no longer avil, just need to stand in line now.. the recommended is 30min to 1 hour before show time if you like a decent seat


----------



## millie0312

I saw the Disney parks blog posted an article/photos of the gingerbread house at GCH! We love checking it out each year, enjoying the hot chocolate and looking for hidden Mickeys!


----------



## lwanthony

Just returned tonight from 5 days at the Grand Californian and in the parks. I'll post my thoughts on the trip tomorrow after I get a little rest. 5 days in the parks was a olot for this fat old man, but we loved it as always! Here is a picture to tide you over till I can get my thoughts together.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Candlelight Processional was really good tonight. Ginnifer Goodwin did a good job as narrator and her enthusiasm was clear all the way to the back row. True to form, Drew of the Dapper Dans did a wonderful job singing "Silent Night." This felt like one of the more crowded shows we seen -- there were hardly any spots open 30 minutes or so before the first show. We managed to squeeze in somewhere about little more than an hour before the show. For those going to tomorrow's shows, have a wonderful time!


----------



## lorijohnhill

theluckyrabbit said:


> Candlelight Processional was really good tonight. Ginnifer Goodwin did a good job as narrator and her enthusiasm was clear all the way to the back row. True to form, Drew of the Dapper Dans did a wonderful job singing "Silent Night." This felt like one of the more crowded shows we seen -- there were hardly any spots open 30 minutes or so before the first show. We managed to squeeze in somewhere about little more than an hour before the show. For those going to tomorrow's shows, have a wonderful time!


Did you happen to notice if the wheelchair section was full? And is it in front of the embroidery section of the store, as normal for parades?


----------



## PoohsFan1

I would love to get everyone's input on this.  We will be in DLR next December during the holidays (12/24-1/1) and we have a package reservation at PPH in a standard room plus PH tickets.  Would you all think it is worth the extra $$$ to upgrade to GCH in a Courtyard View since it has the entrance to CA for hotel guests, or just stay put at PPH and save the extra moolah for something else.  We have stayed at all of the onsite hotels and really enjoyed all of our stays, I'm just not sure that since we are going during a time where there will be massive crowds, should we upgrade and stay in a hotel that has a dedicated CA entrance for hotel guests, or just stay put at PPH and save the money for something else like a nice dinner or souvenirs.  What would you all suggest?  Thanks everyone.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

PoohsFan1 said:


> I would love to get everyone's input on this.  We will be in DLR next December during the holidays (12/24-1/1) and we have a package reservation at PPH in a standard room plus PH tickets.  Would you all think it is worth the extra $$$ to upgrade to GCH in a Courtyard View since it has the entrance to CA for hotel guests, or just stay put at PPH and save the extra moolah for something else.  We have stayed at all of the onsite hotels and really enjoyed all of our stays, I'm just not sure that since we are going during a time where there will be massive crowds, should we upgrade and stay in a hotel that has a dedicated CA entrance for hotel guests, or just stay put at PPH and save the money for something else like a nice dinner or souvenirs.  What would you all suggest?  Thanks everyone.



I love the Grand and would stay there every trip if funds allowed. That said, I personally would keep your reservation where you are. And for a few reasons. First, PPH is only an extra 5 mins away from the Grand lobby (and I do suggest you use that route to the parks) and depending on where your room is in the Grand, it could actually be further away than PPH. Second, all onsite resort guests can use that entrance to DCA, not just guests of GCH. But I wouldn't use it first thing in the morning no matter where I stayed. With only two turnstiles, it moves slow. You'll have much better luck with the front gate. 

Like I said, if money was no object I'd be at the Grand every time, but if there is other ways you want to use that money, it can be better spent.


----------



## minnieralyks

lwanthony said:


> Just returned tonight from 5 days at the Grand Californian and in the parks. I'll post my thoughts on the trip tomorrow after I get a little rest. 5 days in the parks was a olot for this fat old man, but we loved it as always! Here is a picture to tide you over till I can get my thoughts together.




Gorgeous picture!!! This makes me excited for our trip! Thanks for sharing on here


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lorijohnhill said:


> Did you happen to notice if the wheelchair section was full? And is it in front of the embroidery section of the store, as normal for parades?



The wheelchair/ECV section was full when the show started, but was about 2/3 full when we first arrived (a little more than an hour before the show). It filled up quickly by half an hour before the show. CMs were good about trying to move chairs around to fit more guests in where possible and asking family members and friends to stand on the sides. I think I heard CMs say that they wanted everyone in that section to stay put after the show so they could be guided to the east side passageway behind the shops.


----------



## berryinDC

Just back from our first trip during the holidays, a quick one over the weekend. I really appreciated all the tips and advice on this thread so I figured I should report back for other newbies. The decorations were even more gorgeous than I'd expected and since I love Christmas, I thought it was worth the crowds. I would probably never come on a Candelight Processional weekend again, however. It really made it difficult to get in and out of the park, and around Main Street. We were trapped in the entrance tunnel at one point for at least 15 minutes, squished by very cranky people. Maybe after several years holiday visits the appeal of just a regular Disneyland holiday season would wear off and we'd need the CP to jazz things up again  

Highlights for me were the Holiday Haunted Mansion, all the live music in both parks, the DL parade, the bourbon whoppie pie at Winter Sliderland, buying way too many ornaments and finally making it to Cove Bar. My wife's faves were the festiveness of Carthay Circle, Jingle Cruise, and the decorations in Cars Land, and peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl.

We had a great time during the day until crowds made it a bit difficult to get around in the afternoon, which is when we took everyone's advice and had a lovely afternoon break. I think next time I'd try to do at least one weekday evening so we could see the lights with (hopefully) fewer people and stressed out cast members. Still, I went in with low expectations and we were actually able to ride almost everything we wanted to. Holiday fun, achieved!


----------



## ten6mom

twitch said:


> Apologies if this is already asked and answered a hundred times...
> 
> Are there Main St. Projections with the Christmas fireworks? In other words, do I need to stake out a spot on Main St. for PTN and then the fireworks (like I did for the 60th)? Or are there other places that are just as good to watch from?



I think the projection question was answered upthread  (no projections on Main Street) but we stood in the middle of Main Street last night and had a great view.


----------



## lorijohnhill

We got to see the CP second show last night. It was absolutely amazing!

So, with the events of the past week, my 10 year old daughter ended up packing her own suitcase for our trip. I think only two Disney shirts made it into the bag. Clearly this child needs more training!


----------



## hsmamato2

I'm interested particularly in any more reports on the WOC dessert party, how the crowds are looking, and the Aladdin/PTN option - how it is working out for folks. I read another bad review on TA....


----------



## lorijohnhill

In case anyone needs to know... if you are in a wheelchair or scooter and want to visit Santa at the Redwood Challenge you can get a return time, as the line goes down a set of stairs.


----------



## cinder-ellah

lorijohnhill said:


> We got to see the CP second show last night. It was absolutely amazing!
> 
> So, with the events of the past week, my 10 year old daughter ended up packing her own suitcase for our trip. I think only two Disney shirts made it into the bag. Clearly this child needs more training!


Yay !  Happy to hear you got to see the CP !!!!
Hope you're having lots of fun. I know you've needed it.  
Hope your Mom is feeling better.


----------



## Happyjenz

Where does it "snow" for the fireworks? I know it used to over by fantasmic(which of course is gone for now), does it still snow there? What about anywhere by IASW?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lorijohnhill said:


> We got to see the CP second show last night. It was absolutely amazing!
> 
> So, with the events of the past week, my 10 year old daughter ended up packing her own suitcase for our trip. I think only two Disney shirts made it into the bag. Clearly this child needs more training!



Glad you got to see CP. We love it and seeing it has become a tradition for us which kicks off our Christmas season. LOL about your DD's packing! Maybe this was a subtle hint that she'd like Mom to buy her more shirts while at DLR??


----------



## cruisehopeful

PoohsFan1 said:


> Would you all think it is worth the extra $$$ to upgrade to GCH in a Courtyard View since it has the entrance to CA for hotel guests, or just stay put at PPH and save the extra moolah for something else.


This is going to be personal choice for you and things will be different next December. There is a security area being set up for those entering Downtown Disney. It looks like if you stay at DLH or PPH, you'll have to go through security. I didn't see security for GCH entrance to downtown disney and spoke to someone staying there. The private entrance does have security, but the line there is very long. She said in the morning (if you plan to use early entry), the line is so congested that you need to be there an hour early and for her it was quicker to go the long way around and wait in the mass crowds at entrance plaza.

If you want to ride Grizzly rapids, you'll be wet and cold and it is very nice to go back to GCH and change clothes. Also, if you watch WOC, it seems like it is easier to get out of the park and back to your room afterward. With all of that said, PPH is only a little further. Personally, I freeze on December nights and would choose GCH, but it's nice to have money for stuff, too. I think I spent close to $60. on food for just myself yesterday and I had breakfast in my hotel room.


----------



## cinder-ellah

hsmamato2 said:


> I'm interested particularly in any more reports on the WOC dessert party, how the crowds are looking, and the Aladdin/PTN option - how it is working out for folks. I read another bad review on TA....


Our family group of 5 did WOC DP on a very busy Dec 3rd.  I arrived to the check in line at 8:30pm, 10 people in front of our group.  Very organized in my opinion. 

Although one woman approached me later (she was further back inline), started complaining to "me" how horrible the lines, crowds, disorganized, horrible chaos both in DL park and DCA and for the WOC area.  Why she picked me to complain to since we weren't even standing near each other I have no idea. It was actually a bit comical as our group felt very excited yet comfortable and relaxed with the area and the wait.  I could see how it can be overwhelming if its new to you and you haven't done any research about the area or if you didn't know about the CLP going on and the crowds.

Check in and seating went smoothly.  "Eric" went down the line and checked people in and asked if there was a request for low or tall tables / front or back row.  Right at 9pm we moved forward and received paper check in bracelets and was directed to our seats. CM's were very attentive, very pleasant.  This was our 2nd WOC DP (1st was in Aug). We enjoyed the show ..... the ending was beautiful (no spoiler here).  The show was abit more subdued from the summer show (my 7yr old actually feel asleep....but this was also our last night of a busy trip).  Loved it !  It was beautiful and loved all the Holiday music.  

Overall, would I do it again ?   YES ! 
Taking my Mother and Sister next week to see it ! !


----------



## hsmamato2

cinder-ellah said:


> Our family group of 5 did WOC DP on a very busy Dec 3rd.  I arrived to the check in line at 8:30pm, 10 people in front of our group.  Very organized in my opinion.
> 
> Although one woman approached me later (she was further back inline), started complaining to "me" how horrible the lines, crowds, disorganized, horrible chaos both in DL park and DCA and for the WOC area.  Why she picked me to complain to since we weren't even standing near each other I have no idea. It was actually a bit comical as our group felt very excited yet comfortable and relaxed with the area and the wait.  I could see how it can be overwhelming if its new to you and you haven't done any research about the area or if you didn't know about the CLP going on and the crowds.
> 
> Check in and seating went smoothly.  "Eric" went down the line and checked people in and asked if there was a request for low or tall tables / front or back row.  Right at 9pm we moved forward and received paper check in bracelets and was directed to our seats. CM's were very attentive, very pleasant.  This was our 2nd WOC DP (1st was in Aug). We enjoyed the show ..... the ending was beautiful (no spoiler here).  The show was abit more subdued from the summer show (my 7yr old actually feel asleep....but this was also our last night of a busy trip).  Loved it !  It was beautiful and loved all the Holiday music.
> 
> Overall, would I do it again ?   YES !
> Taking my Mother and Sister next week to see it ! !


that's awesome! So you can request different types of tables?


----------



## cinder-ellah

hsmamato2 said:


> that's awesome! So you can request different types of tables?


Yes !  They have a few regular height tables / chairs and then director chair / table heights.  Probably if you're further back inline you might not get your requested seating.  Just keep in mind that you can request these and hopefully its available when its your turn to be checked in.  I think all of the tables have a good view, but every so often an adult in the FP area will put a child on their shoulders and block a bit of space. But the show is so big it really doesn't block much at all.   Don't forget to request a box to take your desserts after the party if you have left overs.  We took an empty Disney bag to put dessert boxes and WOC glasses that they give kids, which are big.  You can also request a glowing ice cube if your drink doesn't come with one and if they have extras sometimes they'll be able to accommodate you and give you one. 

We've been spoiled with the DP .....  spoiled in a good way


----------



## hsmamato2

cinder-ellah said:


> Yes !  They have a few regular height tables / chairs and then director chair / table heights.  Probably if you're further back inline you might not get your requested seating.  Just keep in mind that you can request these and hopefully its available when its your turn to be checked in.  I think all of the tables have a good view, but every so often an adult in the FP area will put a child on their shoulders and block a bit of space. But the show is so big it really doesn't block much at all.   Don't forget to request a box to take your desserts after the party if you have left overs.  We took an empty Disney bag to put dessert boxes and WOC glasses that they give kids, which are big.  You can also request a glowing ice cube if your drink doesn't come with one and if they have extras sometimes they'll be able to accommodate you and give you one.
> 
> We've been spoiled with the DP .....  spoiled in a good way


sweet...... I'm going to request a tall table and hope it comes through!


----------



## hsmamato2

soooo I called and the (very unhelpful) guy on the phone said they didn't input table requests. boo.


----------



## cinder-ellah

hsmamato2 said:


> sweet...... I'm going to request a tall table and hope it comes through!


and I personally like the front row (it doesn't' hurt to request it)


----------



## Nevada Jen

Mini trip report from me.  We went last Thursday and Friday.  Holy cow!  Best Disney experience ever!  At least twice I caught myself tearing up from being overwhelmed at how blessed I am for everything I have in my life.  The first night we got there at about 4 pm and went to DCA.  It was quite empty.  The Festival of Holidays and the food carts are pretty much awesome.  Since it is so over priced, there were literally no lines for any of them.  We ate the brisket potato croquet and it was to die for.  That is the one that sticks out in my mind.  I could have spent a full day at DCA without riding a single ride and still had one of the best times of my life.  I was very surprised by how wonderful it was.  We then went to the dessert party.  I went in October and said it was something I only needed to do once (and that would be the only time I needed to see WOC) but I decided to take my family and hit the holiday version.  I personally think its worth it.  I wouldn't be willing to watch WOC any other way.  I agree with others that the holiday show is not quite as "put together" as the version I saw in December, but honestly, for most, they will think it is spectacular.  And the ending made it totally worth it (again, no spoilers).  I would definitely give up a sit down meal for it.  And with the Festival of Holidays food stands, it works out really well to grab a little bite to eat earlier in the evening.  They will take your request for a high or low table in line or at the show, BTW.  Before WOC we had breadbowl soup at Boudin and sat in the warf area.  The mariachi Divas were on stage and their show was really awesome.  Especially if you have kids.  There was a good portion of Christmas songs and they let the kids sing and dance and play percussion. 
They next day we hit rope drop (sort of) at DL.  We walked through the gates a little before 9 and had 10:10 reservation at Plaza Inn.  In that first hour we hit 6 rides (including space and star tours, buzz twice and Indiana Jones).  I had never been to the Plaza Inn but wanted to get a quick Character fix and be done with that for the day.  I think we saw 11 characters!  We shopped, rode rides with no lines (the longest being Jingle Cruise, which annoyed me because we have a wheelchair so we were made to wait the wait time before we got in line and then stood in line for at least half an hour after that for IMHO a pretty lame ride).  Saw the Christmas Parade from the curb in the wheelchair section by walking up 5 minutes before it started.  I agree with the sentiments of others, the parade is not really that great (i would have left after 5 minutes of the same song) but my DD really loved it, so maybe it is more suited to kids.  It wasn't  crowded at the time of the first parade so I can't imagine it would be worth it to pay fort he holiday tour just to get actual seats.  I am pretty sure we rode every ride in DL at least once (with the exception of a few we didn't want to ride in FL).  We had 4:30 Alladin PTN dinner reservations.  We ate the food there.  What a GREAT hidden spot.  We had the meat lasgna and all agreed it was fine (about stouffers quality, not an unreasonably huge portion; we all finished our entire meals but were not left hungry).  We then rode Small World Holiday 3 times in a row without getting off (the wheel chair boat) and I managed to not shoot anyone and we headed over to the Alladin PTN area.  It was a bit hard to find and the cast members were not friendly or helpful. We managed to get my DD up at the rail and the rest of us stood behind her.  Considering we entered the area about 5 minutes before the parade started, I thought that was pretty good.  IMHO, there is no reason to not do the dinner package if you are planning on seeing the parade.  It was less than you would pay for dinner elsewhere and no waiting for the parade.  I will say, the DL decorations were what I was expecting.  I wasn't blown away like I was with DCA.  There were no fireworks that night (but we saw them the previous night as we were exiting DCA) and we were walking out the gate by 8 pm. 
This was also the first time we stayed off site.  HOJO.  It was $200 a night.  The hubby and kids thought it was totally worth it.  I, who had to work the first night until midnight and then be up at 5 am the next morning to work for 3 hours before we left for the park, and "slept" on an air mattress on the floor with a freezing cold breeze coming in under the door, who had to sit on the floor by the elevator to try to work, because it was the only indoor public area with a power outlet, would have checked out and stayed elsewhere if we were there for more than one night. Not gonna lie, at 3 am, I considered going and sleeping in my car. It was a mistake to think that the hotel doesn't matter because all we do is sleep there.  I forgot that everyone else sleeps.  I don't sleep and the lack of indoor common areas was a huge problem for me.  Mind you, we had the basic level room but there is now way I would be willing to stay there for 5 days in a row.  The air mattress and the freezing cold probably didn't help and I know I am a bit of a hotel snob but I got shamed into trying it because it was cheaper by the folks on this board.  Should have just paid an extra hundred bucks for PPH.  Still the best Disney trip ever and now I know that, for me, the money to stay on site IS worth it.


----------



## hsmamato2

Nevada Jen said:


> Mini trip report from me.  We went last Thursday and Friday.  Holy cow!  Best Disney experience ever!  At least twice I caught myself tearing up from being overwhelmed at how blessed I am for everything I have in my life.  The first night we got there at about 4 pm and went to DCA.  It was quite empty.  The Festival of Holidays and the food carts are pretty much awesome.  Since it is so over priced, there were literally no lines for any of them.  We ate the brisket potato croquet and it was to die for.  That is the one that sticks out in my mind.  I could have spent a full day at DCA without riding a single ride and still had one of the best times of my life.  I was very surprised by how wonderful it was.  We then went to the dessert party.  I went in October and said it was something I only needed to do once (and that would be the only time I needed to see WOC) but I decided to take my family and hit the holiday version.  I personally think its worth it.  I wouldn't be willing to watch WOC any other way.  I agree with others that the holiday show is not quite as "put together" as the version I saw in December, but honestly, for most, they will think it is spectacular.  And the ending made it totally worth it (again, no spoilers).  I would definitely give up a sit down meal for it.  And with the Festival of Holidays food stands, it works out really well to grab a little bite to eat earlier in the evening.  They will take your request for a high or low table in line or at the show, BTW.  Before WOC we had breadbowl soup at Boudin and sat in the warf area.  The mariachi Divas were on stage and their show was really awesome.  Especially if you have kids.  There was a good portion of Christmas songs and they let the kids sing and dance and play percussion.
> They next day we hit rope drop (sort of) at DL.  We walked through the gates a little before 9 and had 10:10 reservation at Plaza Inn.  In that first hour we hit 6 rides (including space and star tours, buzz twice and Indiana Jones).  I had never been to the Plaza Inn but wanted to get a quick Character fix and be done with that for the day.  I think we saw 11 characters!  We shopped, rode rides with no lines (the longest being Jingle Cruise, which annoyed me because we have a wheelchair so we were made to wait the wait time before we got in line and then stood in line for at least half an hour after that for IMHO a pretty lame ride).  Saw the Christmas Parade from the curb in the wheelchair section by walking up 5 minutes before it started.  I agree with the sentiments of others, the parade is not really that great (i would have left after 5 minutes of the same song) but my DD really loved it, so maybe it is more suited to kids.  It wasn't  crowded at the time of the first parade so I can't imagine it would be worth it to pay fort he holiday tour just to get actual seats.  I am pretty sure we rode every ride in DL at least once (with the exception of a few we didn't want to ride in FL).  We had 4:30 Alladin PTN dinner reservations.  We ate the food there.  What a GREAT hidden spot.  We had the meat lasgna and all agreed it was fine (about stouffers quality, not an unreasonably huge portion; we all finished our entire meals but were not left hungry).  We then rode Small World Holiday 3 times in a row without getting off (the wheel chair boat) and I managed to not shoot anyone and we headed over to the Alladin PTN area.  It was a bit hard to find and the cast members were not friendly or helpful. We managed to get my DD up at the rail and the rest of us stood behind her.  Considering we entered the area about 5 minutes before the parade started, I thought that was pretty good.  IMHO, there is no reason to not do the dinner package if you are planning on seeing the parade.  It was less than you would pay for dinner elsewhere and no waiting for the parade.  I will say, the DL decorations were what I was expecting.  I wasn't blown away like I was with DCA.  There were no fireworks that night (but we saw them the previous night as we were exiting DCA) and we were walking out the gate by 8 pm.
> This was also the first time we stayed off site.  HOJO.  It was $200 a night.  The hubby and kids thought it was totally worth it.  I, who had to work the first night until midnight and then be up at 5 am the next morning to work for 3 hours before we left for the park, and "slept" on an air mattress on the floor with a freezing cold breeze coming in under the door, who had to sit on the floor by the elevator to try to work, because it was the only indoor public area with a power outlet, would have checked out and stayed elsewhere if we were there for more than one night. Not gonna lie, at 3 am, I considered going and sleeping in my car. It was a mistake to think that the hotel doesn't matter because all we do is sleep there.  I forgot that everyone else sleeps.  I don't sleep and the lack of indoor common areas was a huge problem for me.  Mind you, we had the basic level room but there is now way I would be willing to stay there for 5 days in a row.  The air mattress and the freezing cold probably didn't help and I know I am a bit of a hotel snob but I got shamed into trying it because it was cheaper by the folks on this board.  Should have just paid an extra hundred bucks for PPH.  Still the best Disney trip ever and now I know that, for me, the money to stay on site IS worth it.


Thanks for all the great details!


----------



## cruisehopeful

Nevada Jen said:


> Should have just paid an extra hundred bucks for PPH. Still the best Disney trip ever and now I know that, for me, the money to stay on site IS worth it.


I'm leaning towards that now, too. For me, it's just way to crowded going in and out of the parks and takes up too much time. I actually was thinking HOJO would be fine, but I have a different sleep schedule than the rest of my family and I could see how that would be an issue. I currently have a timeshare week a mile away, so I am using that, but won't do that again. Yesterday, I left my room in my car around 8:00am to park in Mickey and Friends. By the time I got through the car line, walked to the entrance plaza and then went through security it was 9:10 when I entered DL. Seems a bit ridiculous to take over an hour to drive a mile and park and get into the park. I was happy, though, because I got to walk on It's a Small World (love it decked out for christmas) and then go to DCA for park opening and had a 15 minute wait for TOT. I've been trying to ride TOT during my last several visits, but the line is always too long for me. I am totally satisfied that I finally got on it, knowing it would probably be my last time. However, I would have liked to walk back to my room to chill or have a cheap in room meal and be back at the park in 30 minutes, which I would have been able to do if staying at GHC. 

I have lots of Hilton points, so it is possible that I will use those for a no out of pocket cost stay, but I don't think I'll ever stay off site for a good price in a highly recommended hotel/motel again. I'd rather visit less and enjoy my stay more.


----------



## Nevada Jen

cinder-ellah said:


> and I personally like the front row (it doesn't' hurt to request it)


I think the tall table is the back might be a better view.  With the front row low tables (and I suspect even the high tables) both times I have gone, a giant put a fully grown kid on his shoulders and it blocked a good portion of my view.  I think if you were back a bit further the giant wouldn't do so much damage.


----------



## Nevada Jen

I really think the MOtel aspect was the problem.  I'm not sure what made me think it would work.  We might try to Marriot sometime if it is way cheaper than on site but I just can't stay in a motel with the way I sleep and need to sneak in a few hours of work everyday.  It also might be better in warm weather when you can use the outside spaces.  I forgot to say, the walk was really easy, especially if you crossed Harbor at the HOJO so that you were walking on the side of the street with no businesses.  We were usually the only ones on that side walking.  I bet it cut the walk time in half.  ANd really, there was nothing wrong with the HOJO (other than the under door breeze), as long as you understand, you are staying at a motel.  For 200 hundred bucks a  night.


----------



## lorijohnhill

cinder-ellah said:


> Yay !  Happy to hear you got to see the CP !!!!
> Hope you're having lots of fun. I know you've needed it.
> Hope your Mom is feeling better.


She is improving! Thank you!

We are having a blast !


----------



## lorijohnhill

theluckyrabbit said:


> Glad you got to see CP. We love it and seeing it has become a tradition for us which kicks off our Christmas season. LOL about your DD's packing! Maybe this was a subtle hint that she'd like Mom to buy her more shirts while at DLR??


I wouldn't doubt it!


----------



## Niltiac

hsmamato2 said:


> soooo I called and the (very unhelpful) guy on the phone said they didn't input table requests. boo.


I don't think they'll take table requests ahead of time.  What many have reported is that they will take table requests when you line up.  For me, they asked if I would like a hightop or lowtop when we got to the actual seating area, but others have reported having a CM go through the line ahead of time and take requests.  If you get to the front of the line and no one has asked yet, it doesn't hurt to inquire.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Nevada Jen said:


> I really think the MOtel aspect was the problem.  I'm not sure what made me think it would work.  We might try to Marriot sometime if it is way cheaper than on site but I just can't stay in a motel with the way I sleep and need to sneak in a few hours of work everyday.  It also might be better in warm weather when you can use the outside spaces.  I forgot to say, the walk was really easy, especially if you crossed Harbor at the HOJO so that you were walking on the side of the street with no businesses.  We were usually the only ones on that side walking.  I bet it cut the walk time in half.  ANd really, there was nothing wrong with the HOJO (other than the under door breeze), as long as you understand, you are staying at a motel.  For 200 hundred bucks a  night.


The friends that joined us for a few days at the beginning of the trip stayed at the Grand Legacy at the Park on Harbor, which I believe is a hotel with indoor corridors.  They were there the Tues/Wed/Thurs before the Avengers run, and their price/night was appx $100.  From their accounts, it was clean and comfortable and still very close to the parks.  I think the new planned Harbor crossover (when it's finally done) is supposed to be at the intersection where the Grand Legacy is (though I'm sure prices will rise at that point).


----------



## cinder-ellah

Niltiac said:


> I don't think they'll take table requests ahead of time.  What many have reported is that they will take table requests when you line up.  For me, they asked if I would like a hightop or lowtop when we got to the actual seating area, but others have reported having a CM go through the line ahead of time and the requests.  If you get to the front of the line and no one has asked yet, it doesn't hurt to inquire.


Yes, as you stated that was our experience also...... "In line check in", not in advance.  When we were actually inline and the CM was registering people / checking you in (before the line was even moving), at that time we could request hightop or lowtop.  We had a group of 5.

  In Aug our family group of 10 had pre-assigned tables and we were told while in line that we could pick a different spot once we got down to the seating area if we didn't like what they had chosen for us. We did like our placement.  Seems like if once we had gotten down there and wanted to change that it would've really been an inconvenience to everyone (CM's and guests) to move at that time.  If you're towards the start of the line and a smaller group I could see how maybe that could work.

If you are a party of 2 you'll probably be seated with another party of 2, as the tables are set for 4 people. The table can accommodate 5, a bit tight, but if its all your own group..... we found it fun and cozy.

Just curious ..... does anyone know how many can be seated in that Dessert Party area ?


----------



## Abbey1

We did the WOC dessert party tonight and had such an amazing time. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the desserts were holiday themed and different from their regular offerings. They had a gingerbread cookie, cheesecake (egg nog or holiday spice, something like that), chocolate bundt cake, lemon macaron, and a Mickey macaroon. All of the desserts were decorated for the holidays. **sorry for all the extra cheese piled on my plate- my son decided he wanted nothing to do with cheese tonight, and threw all his on my plate before I could get a picture**

I'm so glad we were able to enjoy this particular version. It was definitely my favorite. The ending in particular was very uplifting and lovely.


----------



## albertamom

Abbey1 said:


> We did the WOC dessert party tonight and had such an amazing time. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the desserts were holiday themed and different from their regular offerings. They had a gingerbread cookie, cheesecake (egg nog or holiday spice, something like that), chocolate bundt cake, lemon macaron, and a Mickey macaroon. All of the desserts were decorated for the holidays. **sorry for all the extra cheese piled on my plate- my son decided he wanted nothing to do with cheese tonight, and threw all his on my plate before I could get a picture**
> 
> I'm so glad we were able to enjoy this particular version. It was definitely my favorite. The ending in particular was very uplifting and lovely. View attachment 209249



That looks lovely!  I've just booked this for Jan. 3 and I'm SO excited! 

May I ask how early you lined up and what type of table you had?


----------



## marivigi

Abbey1 said:


> We did the WOC dessert party tonight and had such an amazing time. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the desserts were holiday themed and different from their regular offerings. They had a gingerbread cookie, cheesecake (egg nog or holiday spice, something like that), chocolate bundt cake, lemon macaron, and a Mickey macaroon. All of the desserts were decorated for the holidays. **sorry for all the extra cheese piled on my plate- my son decided he wanted nothing to do with cheese tonight, and threw all his on my plate before I could get a picture**
> 
> I'm so glad we were able to enjoy this particular version. It was definitely my favorite. The ending in particular was very uplifting and lovely. View attachment 209249


Thanks for the picture!

Lovely!


----------



## Abbey1

albertamom said:


> That looks lovely!  I've just booked this for Jan. 3 and I'm SO excited!
> 
> May I ask how early you lined up and what type of table you had?



We lined up at 8 for an 8:15 check-in. I was very surprised to see how many people were already in line. By the time we got to pick our table, they still had both types left. We chose a low table and had a great view. There were a few kids on their parents' shoulders in the area in front, but I didn't feel like it interrupted our view at all.


----------



## Angiie Arciba

Nevada Jen said:


> Mini trip report from me.  We went last Thursday and Friday.  Holy cow!  Best Disney experience ever!  At least twice I caught myself tearing up from being overwhelmed at how blessed I am for everything I have in my life.  The first night we got there at about 4 pm and went to DCA.  It was quite empty.  The Festival of Holidays and the food carts are pretty much awesome.  Since it is so over priced, there were literally no lines for any of them.  We ate the brisket potato croquet and it was to die for.  That is the one that sticks out in my mind.  I could have spent a full day at DCA without riding a single ride and still had one of the best times of my life.  I was very surprised by how wonderful it was.  We then went to the dessert party.  I went in October and said it was something I only needed to do once (and that would be the only time I needed to see WOC) but I decided to take my family and hit the holiday version.  I personally think its worth it.  I wouldn't be willing to watch WOC any other way.  I agree with others that the holiday show is not quite as "put together" as the version I saw in December, but honestly, for most, they will think it is spectacular.  And the ending made it totally worth it (again, no spoilers).  I would definitely give up a sit down meal for it.  And with the Festival of Holidays food stands, it works out really well to grab a little bite to eat earlier in the evening.  They will take your request for a high or low table in line or at the show, BTW.  Before WOC we had breadbowl soup at Boudin and sat in the warf area.  The mariachi Divas were on stage and their show was really awesome.  Especially if you have kids.  There was a good portion of Christmas songs and they let the kids sing and dance and play percussion.
> They next day we hit rope drop (sort of) at DL.  We walked through the gates a little before 9 and had 10:10 reservation at Plaza Inn.  In that first hour we hit 6 rides (including space and star tours, buzz twice and Indiana Jones).  I had never been to the Plaza Inn but wanted to get a quick Character fix and be done with that for the day.  I think we saw 11 characters!  We shopped, rode rides with no lines (the longest being Jingle Cruise, which annoyed me because we have a wheelchair so we were made to wait the wait time before we got in line and then stood in line for at least half an hour after that for IMHO a pretty lame ride).  Saw the Christmas Parade from the curb in the wheelchair section by walking up 5 minutes before it started.  I agree with the sentiments of others, the parade is not really that great (i would have left after 5 minutes of the same song) but my DD really loved it, so maybe it is more suited to kids.  It wasn't  crowded at the time of the first parade so I can't imagine it would be worth it to pay fort he holiday tour just to get actual seats.  I am pretty sure we rode every ride in DL at least once (with the exception of a few we didn't want to ride in FL).  We had 4:30 Alladin PTN dinner reservations.  We ate the food there.  What a GREAT hidden spot.  We had the meat lasgna and all agreed it was fine (about stouffers quality, not an unreasonably huge portion; we all finished our entire meals but were not left hungry).  We then rode Small World Holiday 3 times in a row without getting off (the wheel chair boat) and I managed to not shoot anyone and we headed over to the Alladin PTN area.  It was a bit hard to find and the cast members were not friendly or helpful. We managed to get my DD up at the rail and the rest of us stood behind her.  Considering we entered the area about 5 minutes before the parade started, I thought that was pretty good.  IMHO, there is no reason to not do the dinner package if you are planning on seeing the parade.  It was less than you would pay for dinner elsewhere and no waiting for the parade.  I will say, the DL decorations were what I was expecting.  I wasn't blown away like I was with DCA.  There were no fireworks that night (but we saw them the previous night as we were exiting DCA) and we were walking out the gate by 8 pm.
> This was also the first time we stayed off site.  HOJO.  It was $200 a night.  The hubby and kids thought it was totally worth it.  I, who had to work the first night until midnight and then be up at 5 am the next morning to work for 3 hours before we left for the park, and "slept" on an air mattress on the floor with a freezing cold breeze coming in under the door, who had to sit on the floor by the elevator to try to work, because it was the only indoor public area with a power outlet, would have checked out and stayed elsewhere if we were there for more than one night. Not gonna lie, at 3 am, I considered going and sleeping in my car. It was a mistake to think that the hotel doesn't matter because all we do is sleep there.  I forgot that everyone else sleeps.  I don't sleep and the lack of indoor common areas was a huge problem for me.  Mind you, we had the basic level room but there is now way I would be willing to stay there for 5 days in a row.  The air mattress and the freezing cold probably didn't help and I know I am a bit of a hotel snob but I got shamed into trying it because it was cheaper by the folks on this board.  Should have just paid an extra hundred bucks for PPH.  Still the best Disney trip ever and now I know that, for me, the money to stay on site IS worth it.





I am heading to the parks next week, our first Christmas time at the parks and this help me so much because I had a lot of questions. Like is the Aladdin Paint the night worth it? I was also considering doing the Desert Party for WOC and I think I am almost convinced. I hope we have a great time as you did, just hopping next week the parks wont be that crowded (crossing fingers). It sounds like they really weren't while you were there.


----------



## ddwlms

Nevada Jen said:


> Saw the Christmas Parade from the curb in the wheelchair section by walking up 5 minutes before it started.


Where is the wheelchair section?


----------



## Nevada Jen

I'm super bad with directions but if I remember correctly it was across the hub kind of in front of Plaza Inn (That is the part I might be wrong about).  There is a roped area that is also a walkway.  Right before the parade starts they completely rope off the area.  So basically, the roped off area when people start lining up is maybe 4 people wide.  If you are about 3 three rows back in that area when they move the rope of block the walkway right before the parade you can take a few steps over and have a curb spot.  But beware, as soon as the parade goes by it becomes a very busy walkway in the blink of an eye,  One mom took her kid out of her wheelchair to watch the parade and as soon as it was over people came rushing across and the wheelchair got pushed way back for the girl.  I had to guard the girl while mom chased after the wheel chair.  Also, because I could never figure it out, there is a wheelchair viewing area for WOC right near where people line up for the dessert party.  And hour before WOC there were still railing spots and it is a very good location.  I've never wanted to risk it because I am afraid they would only let the wheelchair plus one in, but the night we were there, they were letting the entire wheelchair party in (but it was not a crazy busy night).

ETA: There are several wheelchair ears for the parade.  There is also one by small world and one up in town square.  I thought this was the best one we have ever used.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Abbey1 said:


> We did the WOC dessert party tonight and had such an amazing time. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the desserts were holiday themed and different from their regular offerings. They had a gingerbread cookie, cheesecake (egg nog or holiday spice, something like that), chocolate bundt cake, lemon macaron, and a Mickey macaroon. All of the desserts were decorated for the holidays. **sorry for all the extra cheese piled on my plate- my son decided he wanted nothing to do with cheese tonight, and threw all his on my plate before I could get a picture**
> 
> I'm so glad we were able to enjoy this particular version. It was definitely my favorite. The ending in particular was very uplifting and lovely. View attachment 209249


We loved the WOC DP ! 
LOL .....  my plate also got piled with my 2 GDD's cheeses.  
Loved the yummy cheesecake, OMG that was delicious.

I agree with you ......  the ending is lovely.


----------



## albertamom

Abbey1 said:


> We lined up at 8 for an 8:15 check-in. I was very surprised to see how many people were already in line. By the time we got to pick our table, they still had both types left. We chose a low table and had a great view. There were a few kids on their parents' shoulders in the area in front, but I didn't feel like it interrupted our view at all.



Thank you!

What time was the show?  My reservation is for 8:15, with the show scheduled for 8:15.  What time would check-in be?


----------



## Abbey1

I *think* if your reservation says 8:15, then that would be a 9:00 show, but I could be wrong. Check in would be for 45 minutes before the show starts, I think.


----------



## albertamom

Abbey1 said:


> I *think* if your reservation says 8:15, then that would be a 9:00 show, but I could be wrong. Check in would be for 45 minutes before the show starts, I think.



I just double-checked.  Reservation is definitely for 8:15, and the schedule shows DCA closing at 8:00 that day, with WOC at 8:15.  I've been confused because everyone talks about their check-in time, and I haven't been given one.

Thanks for the guidance.  We'll probably plan to line up around 7:00 and hope for the best.


----------



## automaticsoap

I'll be visiting December 18-19. I expect it'll be very crowded and don't expect to ride many attractions. I mostly want to enjoy the Christmas decorations. But I was wondering -- how are wait times during the last hour or so of the park? I won't be able to take advantage of the magic morning hour unless I buy a 3-day ticket, and I'm considering doing it unless the waits during later hours are manageable. Should I just buy the 3-day ticket to get magic morning, or would staying until closing have short enough lines?


----------



## cruisehopeful

automaticsoap said:


> or would staying until closing have short enough lines?


The last few times I was there late enough to notice, most of the lines were much shorter the last 2 hours. I don't know if that will be the case with Christmas, but it was the case summer and October.


----------



## prestoncaldwell

cruisehopeful said:


> The last few times I was there late enough to notice, most of the lines were much shorter the last 2 hours. I don't know if that will be the case with Christmas, but it was the case summer and October.



Looking at TouringPlans wait time graphics from Christmas Day last year, the wait times did go down significantly after about 8.  Peter Pan, for example dropped from 80 minutes to 50 minutes.  It didn't get any shorter than 35-40 minutes, though.


----------



## millie0312

Here now and tomorrow will be day 2 of 5 in the parks (day 1 was Tuesday, today was a day off)- so far so much pretty good. We did just DLR and did every ride in the park but maybe 5? Also we took an afternoon nap and watched both the parade and fireworks plus lunch at Hungry Bear and dinner at the  Plaza. It's crowded but if you maximize the early mornings and late nights it's manageable. Tomorrow is DCA so hoping to do all the rides so after that we can just do repeat favorites and shows, characters, etc. Anyone have questions? I heard the new security starts Friday but they are still working on it now. Security lines are SO slow so plan extra time- we got there an hour before opening for MM and it was SLOOOOOOW lol We really don't have any complaints so far though- I'm keep tr notes so maybe I'll get one done this year lol


----------



## millie0312

automaticsoap said:


> I'll be visiting December 18-19. I expect it'll be very crowded and don't expect to ride many attractions. I mostly want to enjoy the Christmas decorations. But I was wondering -- how are wait times during the last hour or so of the park? I won't be able to take advantage of the magic morning hour unless I buy a 3-day ticket, and I'm considering doing it unless the waits during later hours are manageable. Should I just buy the 3-day ticket to get magic morning, or would staying until closing have short enough lines?


The more days the better IMO and MM is always amazing for us but the last hour in the park is usually VERY mellow with a lot of walk up lines! But kids aren't out of school yet and I'm not sure if busier weeks would be busier at night


----------



## egritz

I've been absent from this superthread for the past year as we rounded out our first year as AP'ers with a Halloween trip before our AP's expired....but I Just bid for vacation for next year at work and we will likely be returning next year during Christmas time! While I'm excited for our trip (first week of December) I am slightly bummed that we won't be going during our preferred week (basically right when the holiday "season" officially opens, the weekend of the marathon before Thanksgiving) as we've always experienced amazing weather (warm - flip flops and tanks!) and low crowds.  Our last time visiting in December was the second week of the month and it was CRAZY busy...hoping for a different experience next year.  
Now just to wait for hotels to open up reservations for next December!


----------



## minniecarousel

Near the end of the Holiday WOC, what are they sending up into the sky? Kinda looks like balloons, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

minniecarousel said:


> Near the end of the Holiday WOC, what are they sending up into the sky? Kinda looks like balloons, but I don't think it is.


I've seen people call this a spoiler, so I'll send you a message.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I have to say I'm disappointed that the majority of the dated items are for 2017, not 2016. I mean, really, my visit is taking place in 2016.  Why would I want my commemorative ornament to be dated 2017??? I'm glad I bought the ear hat one in October. There is a key ornament I wanted, but it is only available for next year.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lorijohnhill said:


> I have to say I'm disappointed that the majority of the dated items are for 2017, not 2016. I mean, really, my visit is taking place in 2016.  Why would I want my commemorative ornament to be dated 2017??? I'm glad I bought the ear hat one in October. There is a key ornament I wanted, but it is only available for next year.



I've seen some 2016 items on DisneyStore.com. Most/all of the items were on sale. Go to the Disney Parks tab and look under "collections." Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## lorijohnhill

theluckyrabbit said:


> I've seen some 2016 items on DisneyStore.com. Most/all of the items were on sale. Go to the Disney Parks tab and look under "collections." Hope you find what you are looking for!


Thanks


----------



## lorijohnhill

I love the little surprises you find on some of the photopass shots.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

What a great photo! By the way, you might try calling the Disney Store outlet at the Citadel. They do carry a small inventory of park merchandise. Maybe they have the 2016 ornaments.


----------



## hsmamato2

millie0312 said:


> Here now and tomorrow will be day 2 of 5 in the parks (day 1 was Tuesday, today was a day off)- so far so much pretty good. We did just DLR and did every ride in the park but maybe 5? Also we took an afternoon nap and watched both the parade and fireworks plus lunch at Hungry Bear and dinner at the  Plaza. It's crowded but if you maximize the early mornings and late nights it's manageable. Tomorrow is DCA so hoping to do all the rides so after that we can just do repeat favorites and shows, characters, etc. Anyone have questions? I heard the new security starts Friday but they are still working on it now. Security lines are SO slow so plan extra time- we got there an hour before opening for MM and it was SLOOOOOOW lol We really don't have any complaints so far though- I'm keep tr notes so maybe I'll get one done this year lol


 The security lines sound a little daunting....  Wondering,do they get better later in the day? Say after a nice nap?


----------



## Angel Ariel

ddwlms said:


> Where is the wheelchair section?



We didn't use the wheelchair section this year, but last year we did use it during Paint the Night and there was one at the exit of Pixie Hollow.  We loved this spot for PTN, as you got a nice clear view of the floats coming from small world down towards Main Street, and the street dancers generally stopped right around there to do their dance/number before moving on.  I think it would be a good spot to watch the first parade of the day (when it's coming from small world) for the Christmas parade too.  I just don't know if it's still a wheelchair section or not.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

hsmamato2 said:


> The security lines sound a little daunting....  Wondering,do they get better later in the day? Say after a nice nap?


They ebb and flow quite a bit - got here at 10:30 and the lines were pretty long (not surprising as that's a peak arrival time), walking out at noon and there's no wait.  It will probably start to get swamped around 3 as the after-school crowd shows up and stay fairly busy through the evening, but there will be low periods... Even when they look very long and feel like you're crawling, we are usually through in about 20 minutes.  Look for lines that feed between two security workers; they move faster.


----------



## millie0312

hsmamato2 said:


> The security lines sound a little daunting....  Wondering,do they get better later in the day? Say after a nice nap?


We come back around 5-ish and they aren't too terrible. The DTD side seems longer as a rule all the time. We got to the Harbour side at 7 for an 8 am open today at least 10-15 min wait.... They are slooooow and with everyone doing metal detectors now too- sooooo slow. Plan 15+ mins from the Harbour side, I heard the line was all the way down the RFC on Monday on DTD side..... we've been lucky and haven't dealt with that much waiting


----------



## Abbey1

I thought I'd post a few pictures and thoughts from our trip here since I'm not doing a full trip report. We were in the parks from Sunday the 4th - Wednesday the 7th. This was our first time visiting at Christmastime and I have to say, it quickly became my favorite. Everything was so magical and amazing! We kicked off our trip by buying APs for the first time ever and I am already planning our next trip. 

A few highlights, in no particular order:

We checked out a lot of the Festival of Holidays food while we were in DCA, but unfortunately I didn't get many pictures. A few highlights were the ceviche, bourbon cider, beer samplers, and jalapeño cornbread Mac and cheese. My son's favorite was the cookie decorating kit. Here is how his turned out.


Our favorite part of the whole trip was definitely the World of Color Dessert Party. First of all, the dessert party itself was fantastic. This was our first time doing this (we had done a dining package in the past), and now I can't imagine watching the show any other way. Our waiter was very attentive, the desserts were actually pretty yummy, my son LOVED his special glow with the show cup, the view was fabulous, and most importantly- a chair and table to sit at! The show itself was spectacular! This was the third version we have seen and my favorite times a million. LOVED the Goofy part and the end had me tearing up- very touching. One of the final effects was unexpected (not something I've seen done in other shows) and uplifting.

We were able to catch a curbside seat for the Christmas parade about 40 minutes before it started and we had a great time. Definitely a fun parade that my son and the kids around us were enjoying. 


We also lucked out by getting a great spot for the fireworks about 50 minutes before start time. We sat on the curb right behind where they put the rope for the walkway by the hub. Right when the crowds started accumulating there, we stood up and got a spot right behind the rope. It worked out well for us because we didn't have to stake a spot for hours, but our son was able to see the show with no one standing in front of him. As for the show, there must have been some malfunction because about 30 seconds into the show, it stopped. A few minutes later it restarted. Even though we enjoyed the show, it didn't quite live up to the 60th fireworks for us. I'm not sure, but maybe it wasn't the full version (perhaps someone who watched the fireworks on the 5th would have better insight). We had a great view of the show last night from our hotel room and it *seemed*  longer than when we saw it in the parks. The snow at the end was so magical. It was really lovely watching all of the kids in awe of the snow falling. Such a great moment.


Yikes, this became way longer than I thought it would, so I'll stop there! I hope everyone who has already gone had a marvelous time, and everyone who will be visiting soon has a great visit!


----------



## Takket

does Disneyland reach capacity on Christmas day?


----------



## lorijohnhill

Abbey1 said:


> I thought I'd post a few pictures and thoughts from our trip here since I'm not doing a full trip report. We were in the parks from Sunday the 4th - Wednesday the 7th. This was our first time visiting at Christmastime and I have to say, it quickly became my favorite. Everything was so magical and amazing! We kicked off our trip by buying APs for the first time ever and I am already planning our next trip.
> 
> A few highlights, in no particular order:
> 
> We checked out a lot of the Festival of Holidays food while we were in DCA, but unfortunately I didn't get many pictures. A few highlights were the ceviche, bourbon cider, beer samplers, and jalapeño cornbread Mac and cheese. My son's favorite was the cookie decorating kit. Here is how his turned out.
> View attachment 209471
> 
> Our favorite part of the whole trip was definitely the World of Color Dessert Party. First of all, the dessert party itself was fantastic. This was our first time doing this (we had done a dining package in the past), and now I can't imagine watching the show any other way. Our waiter was very attentive, the desserts were actually pretty yummy, my son LOVED his special glow with the show cup, the view was fabulous, and most importantly- a chair and table to sit at! The show itself was spectacular! This was the third version we have seen and my favorite times a million. LOVED the Goofy part and the end had me tearing up- very touching. One of the final effects was unexpected (not something I've seen done in other shows) and uplifting.
> 
> We were able to catch a curbside seat for the Christmas parade about 40 minutes before it started and we had a great time. Definitely a fun parade that my son and the kids around us were enjoying. View attachment 209472
> 
> View attachment 209475
> We also lucked out by getting a great spot for the fireworks about 50 minutes before start time. We sat on the curb right behind where they put the rope for the walkway by the hub. Right when the crowds started accumulating there, we stood up and got a spot right behind the rope. It worked out well for us because we didn't have to stake a spot for hours, but our son was able to see the show with no one standing in front of him. As for the show, there must have been some malfunction because about 30 seconds into the show, it stopped. A few minutes later it restarted. Even though we enjoyed the show, it didn't quite live up to the 60th fireworks for us. I'm not sure, but maybe it wasn't the full version (perhaps someone who watched the fireworks on the 5th would have better insight). We had a great view of the show last night from our hotel room and it *seemed*  longer than when we saw it in the parks. The snow at the end was so magical. It was really lovely watching all of the kids in awe of the snow falling. Such a great moment.
> View attachment 209476
> 
> Yikes, this became way longer than I thought it would, so I'll stop there! I hope everyone who has already gone had a marvelous time, and everyone who will be visiting soon has a great visit!


We saw the same fireworks as you. I also thought it seemed "off".


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Takket said:


> does Disneyland reach capacity on Christmas day?


Yes


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Takket said:


> does Disneyland reach capacity on Christmas day?



There have been a few recent thread about DLR on Christmas Eve/Christmas Day/NYE. Do a search to find more detailed info about park conditions and other poster's experiences on those days.


----------



## TraderCharlie

Takket said:


> does Disneyland reach capacity on Christmas day?


Yes.  It usually starts off slowly, but gets full very fast.  The week between Christmas and New Years is super busy every day.  Be prepared!


----------



## HappiestHaunt

I was trying to see if anyone knew if they had Santa at the Grand Californian or any of the Disney hotels this year.  We had to let our passes go, but thought our daughter would enjoy a Santa visit at the grand and then get a treat there.


----------



## mom2rtk

HappiestHaunt said:


> I was trying to see if anyone knew if they had Santa at the Grand Californian or any of the Disney hotels this year.  We had to let our passes go, but thought our daughter would enjoy a Santa visit at the grand and then get a treat there.




Not sure of the schedule. But just keep in mind that depending on where you are staying, it might be more difficult getting in and out of the GCH if you are heading there before or after visiting the parks. With the new security arrangements that took effect today, you have to have a receipt from a purchase at GCH or a room key from the GCH to use either the DCA entrance OR the entrance from DTD.


----------



## HappiestHaunt

We are looking to just visit the grand.  so if we park for Downtown Disney, we cannot enter the hotel anymore?


mom2rtk said:


> Not sure of the schedule. But just keep in mind that depending on where you are staying, it might be more difficult getting in and out of the GCH if you are heading there before or after visiting the parks. With the new security arrangements that took effect today, you have to have a receipt from a purchase at GCH or a room key from the GCH to use either the DCA entrance OR the entrance from DTD.


----------



## rentayenta

Santa was at the Grand during our visit in early Dec.


----------



## Steven G

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/character-meet-santa-claus/

Or catch him when he pays a call at our Disneyland Resort hotels. From November 24 through December 24, you can meet, greet and take a seat with Santa at


Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel: Crystal Cove Foyer 
Disney’s Grand California Hotel & Spa: Great Hall 
Disneyland Hotel: near the Grand Ballroom


----------



## HappiestHaunt

Steven G said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/character-meet-santa-claus/
> 
> Or catch him when he pays a call at our Disneyland Resort hotels. From November 24 through December 24, you can meet, greet and take a seat with Santa at
> 
> 
> Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel: Crystal Cove Foyer
> Disney’s Grand California Hotel & Spa: Great Hall
> Disneyland Hotel: near the Grand Ballroom



Thank you so much!  I looked, but was not finding it.


----------



## Miggee

HappiestHaunt said:


> Thank you so much!  I looked, but was not finding it.



when i was at the grand during thanksgiving week, santa was there from 4:30-8:30pm. not sure if that is the schedule for rest of the holiday season, I would check with the hotel CM.


----------



## MikeRx

Hello fellow holiday venturers,
Our plans shifted from a post New Year visit to a dec 28-Jan 1 trip.  I've been enough to know that this is a crazy time to visit, but here's our hook....

We are going to Club 33 on the 29th and taking an 8 hour VIP tour on the 30th!

We are fortunate enough to make a connection with a member of Club 33 through a friend and he had one tour that needed to be used by the end of the year!  He knows how much we wanted to do this and eat at Club 33.  We immediately changed our plans to make this happen.  We are staying off site as the reasonable rates were all gone for DLR hotels.  While they could not guarantee Club 33 during our visit, we just got the awesome news that we are now confirmed for dinner at Club 33 on the 29th!

This is going to be a Holiday season that our family will cherish forever.  Two bucket list items checked on the same trip.

It took nearly a year for this connection to come through and I have lots of other "hints" dropped to people I know have gone to Club 33.  My advice is to be patient, keep asking anyone who will listen and hopefully you too will be showered with Pixie Dust.  As a rule Members don't want just anyone to go on their name and you have to make sure they know how special this is to you and that you will not jeopardize their membership in anyway.

All of the stuff under the tree each year doesn't compare to the memories and special moments we share when we go on a Disney vacation.
Good luck and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.  If you see us in the parks we will be the family with the ear to ear grin despite the crowds!
Mike


----------



## prestoncaldwell

MikeRx said:


> Hello fellow holiday venturers,
> Our plans shifted from a post New Year visit to a dec 28-Jan 1 trip.  I've been enough to know that this is a crazy time to visit, but here's our hook....
> 
> We are going to Club 33 on the 29th and taking an 8 hour VIP tour on the 30th!
> 
> We are fortunate enough to make a connection with a member of Club 33 through a friend and he had one tour that needed to be used by the end of the year!  He knows how much we wanted to do this and eat at Club 33.  We immediately changed our plans to make this happen.  We are staying off site as the reasonable rates were all gone for DLR hotels.  While they could not guarantee Club 33 during our visit, we just got the awesome news that we are now confirmed for dinner at Club 33 on the 29th!
> 
> This is going to be a Holiday season that our family will cherish forever.  Two bucket list items checked on the same trip.
> 
> It took nearly a year for this connection to come through and I have lots of other "hints" dropped to people I know have gone to Club 33.  My advice is to be patient, keep asking anyone who will listen and hopefully you too will be showered with Pixie Dust.  As a rule Members don't want just anyone to go on their name and you have to make sure they know how special this is to you and that you will not jeopardize their membership in anyway.
> 
> All of the stuff under the tree each year doesn't compare to the memories and special moments we share when we go on a Disney vacation.
> Good luck and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.  If you see us in the parks we will be the family with the ear to ear grin despite the crowds!
> Mike



The holidays can be a very lonely time!  Let me know if we can keep you company at Club 33.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Is there a new thread for the Holidays 2017? We are hoping to be back this year!!


----------



## Susie63

NewbieMouse said:


> Is there a new thread for the Holidays 2017? We are hoping to be back this year!!


I am so excited to join this thread. We have never been to Disneyland for Christmas and have never been away for Christmas. It will be our first Christmas without real snow!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Susie63 said:


> I am so excited to join this thread. We have never been to Disneyland for Christmas and have never been away for Christmas. It will be our first Christmas without real snow!



Have a wonderful time.  We are heading to DLR for Christmas and New Year this year.  We too have never been away for a major holiday and we (at least DH and I since the kids won't know until either the day of or the night before we leave) are so excited about it.  I am also excited to be apart of this thread and hopefully a 2017 thread.  So much planning to do .


----------



## NewbieMouse

PoohsFan1 said:


> Have a wonderful time.  We are heading to DLR for Christmas and New Year this year.  We too have never been away for a major holiday and we (at least DH and I since the kids won't know until either the day of or the night before we leave) are so excited about it.  I am also excited to be apart of this thread and hopefully a 2017 thread.  So much planning to do .



I love the surprise reveal. We have done that. It gets tempting to tell them as time goes on, but it's so much fun to keep to a secret.


----------



## scrapshappen

Last time we had APs we totally missed Christmas time. So this year we are hoping to fly down to spend a weekend there sometime during the holiday time before our passes are blocked. Not sure when yet and some of that will depend on getting cheap flights. I got a bonus for reaching a sales milestone through the direct sales company I'm a rep for so I'm saving that to pay for our Christmas time trip. (The other trips will be out of our family vacation budget.)


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Waiting now for a 2017 thread to pop up hehe I am excited and trying to now figure out dining. I have 2 TS meals maybe 3 that we want to do the rest is all QS meals. With the 2 snack credits the dining plan might be worth it for our fam because of the Epcot snacks I could try. I am getting so hyped up.


----------



## mom2rtk

JadeDarkstar said:


> Waiting now for a 2017 thread to pop up hehe I am excited and trying to now figure out dining. I have 2 TS meals maybe 3 that we want to do the rest is all QS meals. With the 2 snack credits the dining plan might be worth it for our fam because of the Epcot snacks I could try. I am getting so hyped up.



This is the Disneyland Christmas thread.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Lol I realized that after I posted it. However DL is easier to get dining. I have been there more often.


----------



## blue888

We are all booked for Christmas 2017. Anyone else?


----------



## NewbieMouse

blue888 said:


> We are all booked for Christmas 2017. Anyone else?



We're all booked for December 4-8!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We're booked for Thanksgiving week again


----------



## siskaren

December 2-8!


----------



## blue888

Oooh, yay!  Lots of us already. We are there December 23-30.

Hotel, tickets and flight is booked. Now I'm dreaming of the extra details. 

Staying at the DLH.


----------



## lwanthony

We are all set for the week after Thanksgiving, which ends on Dec 1st!  Can't wait to bring my God Daughter to Disney for her first visit!


----------



## DL_Forever

blue888 said:


> We are all booked for Christmas 2017. Anyone else?


We are booked Dec 6-13


----------



## biochemgirl

blue888 said:


> We are all booked for Christmas 2017. Anyone else?


Thanksgiving week


----------



## CandyMouse

The week of Thanksgiving--Tues-Fri in the parks, first time for Christmas decorations!! We've been to Disneyland mostly for Spring break the last few times, I'm so excited and looking forward to going for the holidays!!


----------



## rentayenta

I've still got another 6 weeks or so until I can try to nab a villa at the GCV for after Thanksgiving.


----------



## valiamo

Tentatively booked from Dec 3 to 9. Staying at the Marriott Convention Centre. Mom n Dad trip!  I am soooo looking forward to the candy canes!


----------



## GlitteryOtters

I'm so glad I'm not the only one already booking their Christmastime trip! It snowed here yesterday (in Michigan) & my husband was like "It's still winter, I can't believe you are already booking trips for NEXT winter!"

I'm booked for December 2nd to 14th. Will be there a little bit of the time solo & part of the time with my best friend (who has never been to Southern California, or any Disney park & is excited to experience it) & part of the time with my mother (she is Northern California based, so this is an easy way to meet up & hang. Plus we've visited at other times of the year, but the last time either of us was at Disneyland during Christmastime was 1984 and it looks like A LOT has changed since then! It should be fun!).


~Meg


----------



## ddwlms

valiamo said:


> Tentatively booked from Dec 3 to 9. Staying at the Marriott Convention Centre. Mom n Dad trip!  I am soooo looking forward to the candy canes!


The candy canes are awesome, but, forewarning, if you try to save them for any amount of time they taste like any other store bought candy cane.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We are all booked Dec 24th - Jan 1 staying at PPH.  DH and I are very excited and even though we have a lot of time before we go, we are trying to think up some clever ways to tell our 2 DDs about the trip (they will be 16 and 14 at the time of the trip).  They will not know until 2 weeks before we go since this is our Christmas present to all of us .  My B-Day is on 12/13, DH and I are thinking about telling them on that day, but not sure how to do the execution.


----------



## azdisneylover

PoohsFan1 said:


> We are all booked Dec 24th - Jan 1 staying at PPH.  DH and I are very excited and even though we have a lot of time before we go, we are trying to think up some clever ways to tell our 2 DDs about the trip (they will be 16 and 14 at the time of the trip).  They will not know until 2 weeks before we go since this is our Christmas present to all of us .  My B-Day is on 12/13, DH and I are thinking about telling them on that day, but not sure how to do the execution.



How fun! I would have hubby give me a beautifully wrapped box that has a helium filled balloon with a note attached saying "We're going to Disneyland"....


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I"m jumping in too. I've had to change our June trip to a December trip and while I was hoping for Aulani at that time, I'm just as happy (if not more so) to hit DLR at the time. I'm aiming for the 23rd-30th, and spend the first couple days at Legoland and USH.

I'm conflicted though as I want to upgrade my 5day Park Hopper to an AP, and the Signature pass is blacked out those dates. The next level up is an extra $700 bucks (using my PH as the 'down payment') but I don't know if I'll actually save enough on merch and food (as well as going back again in February for a week) to make it worth it. Hmmmm... maybe if I go AGAIN before December 2018.... 

At any rate, we're looking forward to spending Christmas somewhere warmer than the we(s)t coast of Canada and seeing the parks decorated. We've only been at Halloween Time, so this will be a fun opportunity to see the winter decorations.

Are there special things on Christmas Day? We could go there on that day, then up to USH, then spend the remaining days in the Parks. Are special characters around at this time who aren't usually in the parks? At Halloween Time I met Pocahontas and Maleficent (but missed Cruella!), so it'd be cool to meet different characters.


----------



## mlnbabies

When does the Small world transform to the holiday lights?


----------



## Miggee

mlnbabies said:


> When does the Small world transform to the holiday lights?



last year it was up by Nov 8th, not sure what date this year would be, but i assume close


----------



## cinder-ellah

Joining in .....   I won a trip for 4 for 3 days !!!!
 Nov 30th - Dec 3rd.  I extended our stay to an extra day. 
We are booked for Flights, ground Transportation to and from the airport. Staying at Disney's Grand Californian, Including Park tickets °o°  We're so excited


----------



## funatdisney

Got ourselves a VGC for Dec 17 to the 19th. Can't wait for the Christmas Season!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Ugh! So it looks like we can't go THIS Christmas, but I'm going to try my darndest to take a quick 5 days in November from the 8th-14th. The kids are out on the 10th as the 11th is a holiday here, so they'd only miss 4 days of school.... Just gotta get the money first.


----------



## Susie63

Canadian Harmony said:


> Ugh! So it looks like we can't go THIS Christmas, but I'm going to try my darndest to take a quick 5 days in November from the 8th-14th. The kids are out on the 10th as the 11th is a holiday here, so they'd only miss 4 days of school.... Just gotta get the money first.


yard sale!!!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Susie63 said:


> yard sale!!!



Somehow I don't think I have $7400 worth of stuff to successfully sell in yard sale, LOL! Although, I do a lot of that selling online stuff so I can pop money away from those sales.


----------



## mlnbabies

Just booked flights for Dec. 1-4. Is this Candlelight Processional weekend? So excited to be going back at Christmas. Our last Christmas trip was in 2014. My family of four will be staying at BWPPI. First time staying off site. It was so much cheaper than staying on site. Hopefully we won't be disappointed.


----------



## SMD

Canadian Harmony said:


> Ugh! So it looks like we can't go THIS Christmas, but I'm going to try my darndest to take a quick 5 days in November from the 8th-14th. The kids are out on the 10th as the 11th is a holiday here, so they'd only miss 4 days of school.... Just gotta get the money first.


I'd recommend booking a refundable room now to get good rate and availability because that's a race weekend and demand is high. It will also be a 3 day weekend for schools and government offices this year.


----------



## maleficent55

cinder-ellah said:


> Joining in .....   I won a trip for 4 for 3 days !!!!
> Nov 30th - Dec 3rd.  I extended our stay to an extra day.
> We are booked for Flights, ground Transportation to and from the airport. Staying at Disney's Grand Californian, Including Park tickets °o°  We're so excited




That's amazing!!!! I'd be over the moon!!!
How did you win?


----------



## NewbieMouse

mlnbabies said:


> Just booked flight for Dec. 1-4. Is this Candlelight Processional weekend? So excited to be going back at Christmas. Our last Christmas trip was in 2014.



Using previous years as a guide, then yes - it would likely be that weekend.


----------



## cinder-ellah

maleficent55 said:


> That's amazing!!!! I'd be over the moon!!!
> How did you win?


A local TV / Radio contest. First had to watch the TV station for "the song of the day", then listen during a certain hour to the radio for the song and then dial in and be the 8th caller.  Yes, we are over the moon thrilled & thankful !!!!


----------



## Nermel9

As of now, I'm going to California/Disneyland the last week of September, but I'm thinking of pushing it back to November for Christmas instead. What week would be better, the week before or after Thanksgiving? I'm thinking the week after, but I'm not sure.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Nermel9 said:


> As of now, I'm going to California/Disneyland the last week of September, but I'm thinking of pushing it back to November for Christmas instead. What week would be better, the week before or after Thanksgiving? I'm thinking the week after, but I'm not sure.



Although the parks will be decorated and in full swing before thanksgiving, the hotels will not be. They usually start to decorate their lobbies near the end of the week before thanksgiving week. So, if seeing the hotels all decorated for Christmas with their gingerbread houses etc is important to you then it is safer to go after thanksgiving. Having said that, we have gone the week before thanksgiving and have had great luck with lower crowds and great weather.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm going to go ahead and close this thread since the information it has is for 2016 holiday season.  Someone can open a new thread for 2017 holiday season.


----------

